# My Disneyland dining reviews, with pictures



## JeffGoldblum

Hello everyone. I've never been to Disneyland (plan to go), and have been to WDW many times.  I enjoy all of the food pictures in the WDW section of The Dis. It's great seeing food pictures and thinking "Hey that looks good, I will eat there!"
I was wondering if anyone has pictures of their food from Disneyland to share? If so...post 'em here!


----------



## CamColt

Heres the best I can do...

half eaten beingets at Jazz Kitchen Express





octodog and mac & cheese at Ariel's Grotto





burger & fries at Ariel's Grotto





drinks at the lounge above Ariel's Grotto(the red one was deadly )


----------



## funhouse8

Hi, I took a few pictures from my trip to DL in July. Here is the ones from StoryTellers  in the GC hotel 






[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 

Mu favorite was this Chilli Dish at the Coke Corner on MainStreet in DL.  Ate it during the parade. Yummy






[/IMG]


----------



## funhouse8

Dis Ohana said:
			
		

> The Storyteller's food looks great! I can't wait to eat there.
> 
> Is that chili at Coke Corner the same that they serve at PP? My DS had that chili and really didn't like it. He said it had a strange taste. But this chili bowl looks so good!



Not sure if it was the same Chili I din't eat at PP. Maybe someone else knows. I didn't think it tasted strange maybe someone else or a CM can tell you if you call up the dining number.


----------



## Friend_of_Piglet

Okay I'll play...






Breakfast bowl from Pacific Wharf Cafe  DCA


----------



## eatntae

Here's a Coney Dog (or whatever its called) from Whitewater Snacks


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Here's some pics I took this past Monday at DL & DCA: 






-This is the Mickey shaped bread proudly displayed at the entrance of the Boudine Sourdough Factory 





-Cluster of grapes spotted next to the Winery in DCA 





-My very first Dole Whip Float! It was gooood and I love the little umbrella!  





-Another shot of the Dole Whip Float- (Ingredients: Pineapple Frozen Yogurt, Pineapple Juice & a cherry on top!)  Purchased outside the Tikki Room


----------



## iheartdisney

The all-powerful Montew Cristo!


----------



## Judy from Boise

Okay, I did a little editing ....it's not pretty but now there is lots of room for food pictures!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Thank you for the sticky!

AnnB sent me these pics and info to post!! Thank you AnnB!!!

First up:  Dinner at THE VINEYARD ROOM

Amuse Bouche:  Crostini with sun-dried tomato and mozzarella:






Appetizer:  Wine Country Platter
Plate with Peruvian Purple Potatoes with smoked salmon; fig and 
prosciutto panini; artichoke caponata; pickled red and gold beet salad 
with goat cheese:






Tuna Carpaccio:






Braised Beef Ravioli (sorry, smelled so good I took a bite out of this 
one before I remembered picture) :






Cheese Course:







Snack - Dole Whip Float:







Lunch at BLUE BAYOU:

Cajun-inspired wedge salad (this is served with chopped andouille 
sausage and blue cheese) :







Buccaneer's Beef Short Ribs :







FANTASMIC BALCONY DESSERT BUFFET:
































Snack - Churros (wow, they really are good!) :







NAPA ROSE:

I ordered the Vintner's Table tasting menu:

Amuse Bouche:  Crostini with sauteed mushrooms :







Crispy fired goat cheese stuffed squash blossom with dueling farm house 
heirloom tomato gaszpacho andjicma cucumber relish :








Cider Roti Roasted Suckling Pig with Fava Bean Angolottie Pasta :







Marinated Black Angus New York Steak with Roasted Red Peppers, 
Potatoes, Leeks, and Lemon Basil, and Golden Chanterelle-Barolo Sauce :






The Outrageous "Dancin Demon" Plum Truly the Best Plum of the Year with 
Lemon Curd-Almond Cake Tart and Honey Lemon Creme :


----------



## Emmo

This makes me think I might try Napa Rose, That steak looks good as does the food from Blue Bayou!

Even though it seems expensive to me the Fantasmic desserts look so good I may also consider this!!

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## AnnB

The steak in that picture was some of the best steak I've had.  Really, the Napa Rose was one of the best meals I've had in a while.  I highly recommend.


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

I think this is a newer dessert at the French Market.  Chocolate crust, with thinly sliced apples, with a thick, gooey caramel topping!  The pirate medallian was also edible but didn't have any taste.  The rest of the dessert was so good!!


----------



## tigger0215

FirstTimeCruiser said:
			
		

> I think this is a newer dessert at the French Market.  Chocolate crust, with thinly sliced apples, with a thick, gooey caramel topping!  The pirate medallian was also edible but didn't have any taste.  The rest of the dessert was so good!!



ooo that looks yummy!
cant wait to go in a week..i might have to eat one of those


----------



## pxlbarrel

Our first Disney food...but not in Disneyland ... in Hollywood.  Eaten at 10 am in the morning.  Oy...I love ice cream but not that early!!


----------



## tigger0215

*points up^^* OOOO That looks yummy! where did you get that?


----------



## pxlbarrel

It's from the Disney Soda Fountain and Studio Store in Hollywood (Hollywood and Highland)...across from Graumann's Chinese Theatre and right next to the El Kapitan movie theatre.


----------



## pxlbarrel

Blue Bayou Lunch

Gumbo






Molasses-Brined Bayou Pork Chop





Port Royal Mahi Mahi





The Key West, Key Lime





The Tortuga Trio of Creme Brulee


----------



## pxlbarrel

A waffle from the Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Paradise Piers... 

I call this one ... Mickey Van Gogh


----------



## pxlbarrel

Test Pilot's Grill

Under all those condiments is my brother's chicken sandwich. LOL  





I forget what this burger is called but it came with chili and cheese.  It was good but VERY messy.


----------



## pxlbarrel

Here's where I forgot my duties of photographing the food.  The photos are of dishes already eaten from or in some cases, almost finished!!!

Hooke's Point

Caesar Salad





Clam Chowder





Chicken medallions with mushroom risotto (oops...almost finished it before I remembered to snap a photo)





Scallops (again...almost finished.   )


----------



## tigger0215

Hey does anybody have pics of the Carmel Apples at Pooh Corner? or of the Tigger Tails? My friend wants to see what they look like


----------



## LeanaSpin

Mine are here, anyone is welcome to join the group too if you use Flickr!

http://flickr.com/groups/disneylandfood/pool/


----------



## got2travel

I forgot to take pictures in Disneyland, but here are our pictures from Disney's Soda Fountain and Studio Store in Hollywood. It's right next to the El Capitan theatre. We saw Pirates 2 (for the 3rd time) here.

Black & White - vanilla ice cream topped with hot fudge, then chocolate ice cream topped with marshmallow sauce and walnuts.







Pirates sundae - I can't remember the exact name of it, but the soda fountain runs a special sundae to go with the movie playing at the El Capitan. This had butter rum ice cream (but we substitued chocolate), hot fudge, a waffle cone treasure chest filled with M&Ms, all topped with whipped cream and a cherry. And we got to keep the bowl. 







My messy son after eating the whole thing....







Mickey's Masterpeice - we didn't order this, but I just had to take a picture. Eight scoops of ice cream, hot fudge, marshmallow, caramel, walnut, almonds and a whole can of whipped cream.


----------



## laui

gravy anyone?


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## tigger0215

Well while i was on my trip this last week, i took LOADS of Pics from Goofy's Kitchen Dinner (We were the 1st ppl in there so all the food was untouched!) But then my digital camera DELETED ALL THE PICTURES! I was very upset!
So no pretty pictures of all the yummy food

*sighs* why did it have to be those pictures!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Here are a few.


----------



## pxlbarrel

Those Mickey pancakes look like they come from the Liberty Belle Terrace.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Yes thats it! I just couldn't remember the name of where we got them! They were yummy!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

> Those Mickey pancakes look like they come from the Liberty Belle Terrace.


 

The place in DL is River Belle Terrace but I like your version better!


----------



## pxlbarrel

eatmypixiedust said:
			
		

> The place in DL is River Belle Terrace but I like your version better!



LOL

Shoot, I always call it the Liberty Belle adn not the River Belle.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Shoot, I always call it the Liberty Belle adn not the River Belle.


 
LOL!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

*hey pxlbarrel, how was the gumbo? did it have okra in it???  *


----------



## pxlbarrel

disneegrl4eva said:
			
		

> *hey pxlbarrel, how was the gumbo? did it have okra in it???  *



The gumbo was ok...nothing real special.  Y'know...I can't remember if it had okra in it or not.  Hmmmm...probably. LOL

I must admit...I was fiddling with my camera for most of the lunch...we had a waterside table and I kept trying different exposures and stuff so...dinner became almost secondary. (With the exception of dessert!)  Next time...I won't do that.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Yumm!!   Scrumptious pumpkin pie at White Water Snacks!


----------



## jonnyboyca

*Carnation Cafe goodness!*  





Turkey on Pretzel Bread w/ Potato Salad





Chicken Breast on a Croissant w/ Fresh Fruit


----------



## DizneyDogs

Hopefully this will entice a few more people to post to this thread and get it headed in the right direction.

The first 3 pictures are from the Rainforest Cafe in DTD.
Pot Roast with a side of focaccia bread




Pasta




Fajita





This next one is Strawberry Shortcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street.  This thing was so good, I was dreaming of it before I went, and was worth having for breakfast two mornings in a row.





This is the Nachos from ESPN in DTD.





Finally, is the Chicken Burrito from Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill in DCA with a margarita from Rita's Baja Blenders (also from DCA if you can believe it)


----------



## jonnyboyca

DizneyDogs said:
			
		

> Finally, is the Chicken Burrito from Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill in DCA with a margarita from Rita's Baja Blenders (also from DCA if you can believe it)




*TIP ABOUT ALCOHOL AT DCA* We got the frozen margarita's pictured above and the alcohol is all served in the neon plastic cups. After getting the margarita's we decided to head to Downtown Disney. We stepped about 10 feet outside the DCA gates and out of nowhere a security officer pretty much jumped out in front of us and said "It's illegal for you to have this alcohol outside the park, you can actually be arrested for having it out here... please throw them away in the trash can."  We just spent like $5-$6 on them and there was 3/4 left! We chugged them down (brain freeze!) and went on our way.. FYI


----------



## MirandaPen

Those ESPN nachos look great! I would never thought to go there. I also will try the Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill; it looks pretty good. I don't eat meat and I don't like any of the pizza that Disney dishes up; I love most pizza usually.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

-


-Snowmen Marshmallow Kabobs from Marceline's Confectionery-


----------



## got2travel

Those marshamallows are so cute. I might just have to give up my Tigger Tail this trip so that I can get one of those instead.


----------



## bambigirl88

I've seen lots of yummy things here on this thread,  
but does anybody have pics of the menus? 
More specifically, menus with prices  listed.
Trying to get a firmer budget in hand.......
thanks!


----------



## disneycutie84

This thread is great! I don't have any pictures of food from past trips, but I promise to take alot next weekend!
I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of Goofy's Kitchen? We are eating there next Saturday and I am soo curious about the food!


----------



## Spike

We are going to Goofy's Kitchen this evening before the Halloween Treat. I will try to get some pictures for you.


----------



## disneycutie84

Spike said:
			
		

> We are going to Goofy's Kitchen this evening before the Halloween Treat. I will try to get some pictures for you.



 Thank you!!


----------



## Spike

Everyone dances with Goofy and all the characters there. We had the following stop by our table, Goofy (of couse it his place after all), Chip, Dale, Gepetto (sp?), Snow White, Cinderella, and Pluto was hanging around the entrance. Every character spends a good deal of time with everyone at the table, not just the kids.













The boys food.





M'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm jello.





My plate, a tad out of focus but you can kind of get the idea.





We like to take the neice and nephew here when they come to visit but (and don't let this get you down or anything, in my opinion they have a much better breakfast than dinner.


----------



## disneycutie84

Thanks for posting those pictures!!! And we are eating breakfast there!
 
This place looks really fun, it will be my first character dining experience. Only a few more days!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Great photos!!  

Thank you so much for going to the trouble of taking the pictures and posting....it really builds the anticapation!!

We will be there for breakfast on Nov 2nd!!


----------



## SandraVB79

Hello everyone!

It's already quite some time since I'm back from my last Disneyland-trip (it was in August 2006), and I still haven't had the time to write the trip report.  Heck, I haven't even finished my WDW trip report from May 

But, as I went through my pictures yesterday (yes, it took me THAT long before I finally looked at part of my pictures), I saw all those pictures from all that delicious food, and I just HAD to post them.

I am not going to do reviews as some people do on the WDW dining review threads.  My English doesn't consist of all the correct adjectives to describe the food.  In short, everything we ate was delicious!!!!!

OK, here we go!


----------



## SandraVB79

We started the day at the Main Street bakery, where I had a giant cinammon roll and my mom had a chocolate croissant.  We also both had orange juice.
I just LOVE the huge cinammon rolls    






During the day, we had a Dole whip (no picture of that one), and at 5 pm, we had dinner reservations at the Blue Bayou.
We arrived a little early, asked for a water front table, and were told that that would be a slightly longer wait, probably around 20 minutes.  Well, I could deal with that!  My mom and I took place in the waiting area (they need more benches there) and about 10 minutes later we were called.
We got the one-but-last table at the "right" side from the restarant, in front of the little house in the attraction.
Before I show you the pictures of the food, I have to tell this: about two boats came by our table, and then the ride broke down!!!!  One part of me was sad, because I would have loved to wave at the people    , but another part of me was happy, because I don't like when people "stare" into my plate.  I do it all the time when I'm on the ride    , so...  

On the table was a little roll for each, and some butter.  Upon request, they brought us extra rolls.  I know many Americans have problems with there not being a large amount of bread to eat, but as a European, I am used to this, so we had no problems with it.  Also, it kind of prevented us from eating too much.
Yes, I know we were on vacation, and you are supposed to indulge on vacation, but I had managed to loose about 20 pounds before we left on vacation, and I didn't want to gain those back.
For the record: I gained about 5 pounds during the whole three weeks of our vacation, and I managed to get those 5 pounds off again, just as about 10 additional ones   

OK, here is the bread:






I have always wanted to eat at the Blue Bayou, and never got the chance for it while in Disneyland.  At Disneyland Paris, I never went, because I really don't like the menu.  So, it was a "now or never" moment for me.  But... I thought it was rather pricey... So, my mom and I ordered 1 appetizer, 1 entree and 1 dessert, and split it.  It was the first time ever we really split something in the US.  It's something you're not supposed to do over here, and we were not really comfortable with it at the beginning.  But in the end, we often did it.    

My mom and I each had 1/2 of the crab cakes, a salad each, 1/2 of the Buccaneer short ribs and 1/2 of the cookie boat dessert, and we were FULL.  I am glad we didn't order each all that, there was no way we could have eaten it all.  And that is after running around the park for a whole morning and afternoon, with just a light breakfast and a Dole whip!  And yes, we are big eaters   They do serve large portions.

And here are finally the pictures:

The wedge salad (one for each, is covered in the split plate charge):






The crab cakes:






The Buccaneer short ribs, with Blue Bayou potatoes and vegetables:
(note: this is only 1/2 of the portion, my mom received a plate with the same amount of food)






And finally: The Flying Dutchman cookie boat:






We drank Diet Coke with our meal.
By the time it was time to pay, our server couldn't be found.  IT was rather confusing, apparantly, nobody seemed to be able to help us!  It made me rather nervous at some point, because I wanted to catch the parade or some show or so (don't remember exactly what).
In the end, we were able to pay, and they also gave us another keepsake sugar-thing from another dessert.  It was some sort of a large coin.  I thought that was rather nice of them!

I realy liked at this restaurant that they never rushed us through the meal, as they sometimes do at the US.  I am European, I need my time to eat!


----------



## SandraVB79

We started the day with breakfast at the hotel (Park Vue Inn), sorry, no pictures from that.

For this morning, we had made reservations for the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour.  With this tour, lunch was included, and the best thing: it was served on the patio at the Disney Gallery, which was such a beautiful and quiet place to eat!

My mom and I both had the same thing: Cobb Salad, Diet Coke and Walt's favorite cheese cake.
I liked it a lot, my Mom didn't because she doesn't really likes salad.  I still wonder why she ordered it...   











In the afternoon, we spent some time in the bar above Ariel's Grotto at DCA (what is it called???  The Cove or something like that, I think...   )
My mom had a Diet Coke and I had the Malibu sunshine (or something like it, don't remember exactly), without the Banana cream.  Service was rather lousy.  It took forever before they took our order, it took forever to get the drinks, and they forgot the crab cakes we ordered!
But, we were sitting next to a table of men, and they had a lot of fun, and we had a lot of fun with them having fun.  In the end, we started a converstaion, and it was really nice talking to them.  
I really enjoyed just sitting there and peoplewatching the people on the "Boardwalk".  I think it's a sign I'm getting older; before I wanted to do as much rides as possible, now I really enjoy sitting and "breathing the environment".   






In the evening, we went to Pacific Wharf Cafe, and both had a bread bowl with clam chowder.  I absolutely LOVE that!!!!


----------



## SandraVB79

Today, we started the day with breakfast at the River Belle Terrace, because I needed my Mickey Mouse pancakes!

We both ordered Mickey Mouse pancakes with orange juice, and after that I went back and ordered an order of regular pancakes.  They were delicious!
Next to them being that good, I love the nice and calm seating outside, watching the Matk Twain going on its morning run.  I can understand why Walt loved to have brunch here on Sunday!












In the afternoon, we both had a Steam 'n' Chocolate at Bur-r-r Bank Ice Cream at DCA.  Mine was very good, my mom's wasn't.  There was something wrong with the warm chocolate cake in hers, I guess it had been too long in the microwave/ oven to warm it up.  When I went back to complain about it, they gave her another one.






In the evening, we went to the Princess dinner at Ariel's Grotto.  I think the food was very good, the view is the best, but the princess visits are rushed.  They weren't only rushed at our table (two adults), but at each table!!

We both ordered the salad and the chicken pot pie.  I had the peach cobbler as dessert, and my mom had something with apples.  No pictures from the desserts, sorry.

Bread at the princess dinner:






Salad at the princess dinner:






Chicken pot pie:


----------



## SandraVB79

We started the day with Minnie's Breakfast at the Plaza restaurant.  Sorry, no pictures of the food.

In the afternoon, we both had a Dole whip float while enjoying a Tiki Room performance.






I have no idea what we had for dinner that evening, no pictures...   
It might be possible we didn't have anything... because we were still stuffed from the breakfast.  Yes, we did act like pigs and ate way too much, lol!


----------



## SandraVB79

We started the day with breakfast at the hotel, no pictures.

No idea what we had during the day, no pictures.

At 5 pm, we had dinner reservations at Cafe Orleans.

I ordered the Monte Christo:






My mom ordered the crab salad sandwich:






We both ate half of each sandwich.  By the way, the Monte Christo is not THAT big, I could have eaten it all by myself without feeling stuffed!

After the sandwiches, we split an order of Mickey beignets:






And that was the Disney-part of our vacation!


----------



## mundaremom

OH MY GOSH, you are killing me with these pictures!  We leave in 28 days, I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## wideeyes

Fantastic pictures, I am feeling very hungry now, will definitely be trying some of those Mickey Pan cakes.


----------



## SandraVB79

I am planning to have some of those pictures printd in poster-size, and hang them above my bed... :
I LOVE Disney food!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

: Oh I can't wait I love Disney food.
That sounds just like the typical pirates always breaking down .


----------



## PrincessMira

Thanks so much for posting the food pics.


----------



## Delilah Bleu

Great pictures! I have always wondered what a Dole Whip looked like. I may even try one in November.


----------



## mareed

Thanks for sharing!  I need to add Cafe Orleans to our list for Nov.  It seems like when I looked at their menu when they first opened last Summer the Monte Cristo had only cheese which didn't appeal to me, but the one with turkey & ham (& cheese too) looks quite good!


----------



## thunderbird1

Great reviews and photos! Now I know for sure that I'm going with the Flying Dutchman cookie boat for dessert at the Blue Bayou in December. I can hardly wait--thanks so much, and I'm glad you had such a good time!

(By the way, your English is just fine. In fact, it's better than many for whom it is their first/only language.)


----------



## Dis Ohana

Wonderful report! Everything looks so good.


----------



## thmar

I'm so hungry!!  Thanks for the food photos!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

The Mickey pancake is my disney MUST-HAVE on each trip!


----------



## WDWINJUNE!

Thanks for sharing your food pictures!! They've made me so hungry..only 66 more days and we'll be there   

Laura


----------



## Judy from Boise

Thanks for the great report.

Would you mind if i move this thread to the DL food pictures sticky thread (at the top of the page)? That way it will never get buried.


----------



## thmar

I hope everyone keeps these Disneyland food pictures coming......


----------



## SandraVB79

Oh, I didn't see a DL food porn thread, I guess I was looking too much at all the food 

Feel free to move it, I'll change my signature after it's been moved!


----------



## plgrn

Thanks for sharing! It's 3:00 AM here and this makes me want a late night snack.


----------



## Judy from Boise

Sorry guys....merged this thread a little backwards.....but at least we won't lose any of the great food pictures!


----------



## got2travel

I was so looking forward to coming back with a bunch of pictures for all of you. But unfortunately after our first meal, I completely forgot about pictures.

So...here's Cafe Orleans

Pommes Frites Traditional Parisian-style potatoes, lightly fried and tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice aioli 4.99
Translation = garlic fries (we got them without the parmesan)






'The Big Easy" Shrimp Salad Grilled Jumbo shrimp atop wedged lettuce, with asparagus, tomato, avocado, aged prosciutto and shaved Parmesan, lightly tossed in a Lemon-herb vinaigrette 15.99




My mother really enjoyed this. But at the table next to us they sent it back as soon as it came out. Apparently they didn't read that it was a 'wedge' salad. They told the waiter they expected it all to be cut up like a real salad. They went on and on for the next half an hour about how that was a head of lettuce not a salad. 


Monte Cristo Sliced turkey, ham and Swiss cheese in a light batter, fried and served with berry puree 14.99







Three-Cheese Monte Cristo Swiss, mozzarella and double crème Brie in a light batter, fried and served with berry puree 14.99 




I prefer the traditional Monte Cristo. The Brie in this was too strong and I really like Brie, just not in this. 


Drinks...iced tea and mint julep


----------



## thmar

got2travel said:
			
		

> 'The Big Easy" Shrimp Salad Grilled Jumbo shrimp atop wedged lettuce, with asparagus, tomato, avocado, aged prosciutto and shaved Parmesan, lightly tossed in a Lemon-herb vinaigrette 15.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother really enjoyed this. But at the table next to us they sent it back as soon as it came out. Apparently they didn't read that it was a 'wedge' salad. They told the waiter they expected it all to be cut up like a real salad. They went on and on for the next half an hour about how that was a head of lettuce not a salad.



*This looks absolutely delcious!!  Some people...didn't they have a knife and a fork?!?*


----------



## Emmo

MMMmmmmm!!

I think I will have to get a cheese monte cristo in just over two weeks, can't wait!!


----------



## veek

I'm sorry guys but to me all of these dishes seem so fat and greasy   
Is there any way to eat vegetarian or healthier things over there? Maybe you won't believe me but that worries me a lot.


----------



## mikayla73

As far as I have seen, they usually always have other vegetarian offers on the menus at DL.

On the other hand ... I have to try the Monte Cristo ... hard to believe I have walked by that countless times and never even knew that was there!!


----------



## thmar

veek said:
			
		

> I'm sorry guys but to me all of these dishes seem so fat and greasy
> Is there any way to eat vegetarian or healthier things over there? Maybe you won't believe me but that worries me a lot.



Don't worry they have plenty of healthier offerings, as well as, vegetarian.  I usually eat on the healtier side (even though I'm a meat eater) and have found plenty of healthy freindly meals there....but I must admit I do enjoy having some of the goodies pictured here once in a while.


----------



## veek

Really good to know, thanks a lot


----------



## thmar

These links will show either menus or which restaurants in Disneyland that are vegetarian friendly.

http://www.allears.net/dlr/tp/dl/dl_rest.htm 


http://www.dlresortinfo.com/DisneylandMenus/dlmenus.html


----------



## veek

Great!! I'm printing that


----------



## crossfamily

Thanks for the pics from everyone.  I am going to DL in Jan with my dd2 and ds3.  Got really cheap plane tickets.  Figured if dh and ds9 could go skiing then I can go to dl.  This will be a real budget trip but if anyone could recomend any place to eat that is a must I really would appreciate it.  First timer here and I can't wait.  I absolutely love chocolate so after looking at all the pics I know I am gonna be in heaven.


----------



## GailT

Looks like I am     watching what I eat here at home for a few months to get into my size 10 jeans real comfortable then I'll go to DL and gain it all back. the food pictures were great, I guess I should learn how to post pics so I can do the same


----------



## got2travel

I made a separate thread with this, but didn't get much response. So I'll post the question here. I'll be in the parks this weekend and am willing to eat where ever you would like to see pictures of. I've already gotten Bengal Barbecue and the turkey legs. Anything else you'd like to see?


----------



## thmar

got2travel said:
			
		

> I made a separate thread with this, but didn't get much response. So I'll post the question here. I'll be in the parks this weekend and am willing to eat where ever you would like to see pictures of. I've already gotten Bengal Barbecue and the turkey legs. Anything else you'd like to see?



Actually I'd love to see pictures of any of the foods...whatever you feel like eating!


----------



## mikayla73

got2travel said:
			
		

> I made a separate thread with this, but didn't get much response. So I'll post the question here. I'll be in the parks this weekend and am willing to eat where ever you would like to see pictures of. I've already gotten Bengal Barbecue and the turkey legs. Anything else you'd like to see?


Good pics at the bakery's of all the yummies there would be great!


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

Hi everyone!

My boyfriend and I just got back from Disneyland a few days ago and we took pictures of all our food to share with you! I hope this post works because I've never posted photos before...but here goes!

We had breakfast one morning at Carnation Cafe.  It was our EE day...we spent an hour riding almost everything in FantasyLand and then our caffeine addiction led us back to Main Street.  We got in just in time...there were only a couple of tables left, and halfway through our meal, we noticed a line of people waiting to get in.

This breakfast was memorable for two reasons.  First of all, the food was absolutely delicious.  We both wanted bigger stomachs so we could eat it all.  However, we both have issues with our digestive system, and the rich food upset both of us...so I'd suggest being careful here if rich food is upsetting to your system.

My BF had Oscar's Choice-The Cafe Scramble and I had the Apple Pancakes.


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

Looks like my last post worked! YAY!

On our first day at Disneyland, we had lunch at the French Market in New Orleans Square.  It was a Wednesday, and not crowded at all in the park, but we went at peak time for lunch and we had to wait 10-15 minutes in line.

My boyfriend ordered one of the special entrees that they had for the Haunted Mansion Holiday/Nightmare Before Christmas theming.  It was called Sally's Seared Chicken.  I guess he was feeling adventurous, because I looked at it and it sounded gross.  He didn't end up liking it and neither did I.  It was chicken with vanilla sauce on it (UGH) and rice and bread that was baked into a bone shape! I had the Beef Stew in the bread bowl.  It was a tad salty for me, but otherwise was good.  Our shared dessert was a Pumpkin Pie Tart...can you say YUMMY? Oh, it was soooo good!


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

We stopped at the Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street one evening to get sweets.  The line was long, but moved fairly quickly.  I picked out the Mickey Pumpkin Cookie and I think my boyfriend got a Cinnamon Twist.

Well, the cookie tasted nothing like I imagined.  I thought it was a pumpkin-flavored cookie with some chocolate on it.  It turned out to be an absolutely tasteless cookie (it wasn't even sweet!) in the shape of a pumpkin with Mickey on it in white chocolate.  Very, very disappointing.  My BF didn't like his Cinnamon Twist either...it was very dry and not very flavorful.  We were so bummed out.  I guess we picked out the wrong things.  UGH!

Here's a pic of my cookie...at least it's cute!


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

This was a budget trip for us, so we weren't planning to eat at Blue Bayou.  But, after looking at the menu on the first day, as well as seeing the restaurant from the Pirates ride, we both decided we wanted to eat there!

We made PS arrangements for lunch on our last day there.

Overall, our BB experience was awesome.  They got us seated right on time.  We had a good table...we could see the ride from where we sat.  Probably the only downside was that our waiter was not very friendly.  He barely said anything to us and didn't smile.  Other waiters seemed a lot nicer and more Disney-like.  But, our guy was efficient...we got what we wanted/needed in a very timely manner.

I loved the Wedge Salad that we got before the entree.  My BF thought it was okay, but he's not big on vinaigrette dressing.  He's a Ranch kind of guy.

I got the Port Royal Mahi Mahi which was very, very good.  It had two shrimp on top of it.  I wish there was a tad more fish or shrimp and less lettuce, but it was wonderful nonetheless.

My BF got the Molasses-Brined Bayou Pork Chop.  It was absolutely delicious.  The potatoes on the side are very rich, though.  Good, but rich.

For dessert, we shared the Tortuga Trio of Creme Brulee.  YUM!!!! 

All in all, BB is top-notch.  We'll definitely eat there the next time we go to DLR!!

Wedge Salad





PR Mahi Mahi





M-B B Pork Chop





TT of Creme Brulee


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

Okay, we also ate at Pizza Port in Tomorrowland.  I read some mixed reviews here, so we went in not expecting anything spectacular.  We just wanted something quick before the parade.

I ordered the Countdown Chicken Fusilli.  I thought it was wonderful.  I love cream sauces.  It was a tasty, affordable entree.  My BF got the Meatballs Mars-inara.  The meatballs were not very good at all, but the sauce was tasty.  I think he liked my fusilli better, though!

Chicken Fusilli





Mars-inara


----------



## thmar

Thank you, LeeLee...  I especially loved the picture of BB dining!


----------



## mikayla73

That Creme Brulee looks sooooo good. Is that a choc treasure chest with a biscotti with it? I think I really gotta talk DH in to eating here, especially since I now know about the $5 split plate charge.


----------



## LeeLeeLuvsDisney

The creme brulee was excellent.  You get three different flavors - the largest is the vanilla bean (basically regular creme brulee) and the other two are chocolate and passion fruit.  

The treasure chest is considered edible, but it is hard as a rock and I think you'd break some teeth trying to eat it! We brought it home as a souvenir.  The waiter basically said don't get it wet and it will be just fine.

The cookies were Brittany cookies, and we didn't think they were that great.  They were okay.  But, the creme brulee was amazing!





			
				mikayla73 said:
			
		

> That Creme Brulee looks sooooo good. Is that a choc treasure chest with a biscotti with it? I think I really gotta talk DH in to eating here, especially since I now know about the $5 split plate charge.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

LeeLeeLuvsDisney said:
			
		

> Okay, we also ate at Pizza Port in Tomorrowland. I read some mixed reviews here, so we went in not expecting anything spectacular. We just wanted something quick before the parade.
> 
> I ordered the Countdown Chicken Fusilli. I thought it was wonderful. I love cream sauces. It was a tasty, affordable entree. My BF got the Meatballs Mars-inara. The meatballs were not very good at all, but the sauce was tasty. I think he liked my fusilli better, though!
> 
> Chicken Fusilli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mars-inara


 

Oooh, I had this at DCA once at Pizza Oom Mow Mow. Same pasta and it was pretty good


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are a few photos of our meal at Carnation Cafe last week.  We had the Kid's Mac & Cheese, Loaded Baked Potato Soup and the Smoked Turkey Sandwich with a cup of soup.

The soup was really, really good and I really recomend ordeirng it!  DH said his sandwich was good too.  DS didn't eat much of the macaroni but DD liked it.


----------



## Misskitty3

We ate dinner at Rancho on Wednesday night.  The 4 of us (DS is 3 & DD is 1) shared one plateful of food and we were stuffed.  We had the Red Chile Enchiladas.  The plate came with 4 enchiladas, rice, beans, lettuce, guacamole and sour cream.  I believe it was $9 or $10 for everything.

Sorry the pictures is a bit blurry....


----------



## Misskitty3

Thursday morning we had breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen.  It was great.  We had PS at 7am so we got in and out before the crowds arrived.

Here is a picture of DS's breakfast.






DD celebrated her birthday so they brought her a cute cupcake and sang to her.  The cupcake tasted pretty good too.






We thought the food was excellent.  Very comparable to what you would find at a nice hotel buffet.  We had eggs benedict, yummy bacon, good coffee and lots and lots of pastries & desserts.  We would definitely go here again.

The characters consisted of:  Baloo, Goofy, Pluto, Alice, Chip & Dale and Peter Pan.


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are a few pictures from the bakery.


----------



## Misskitty3

Here are a few pictures from the Birthday Party at the Plaza Inn.  The CM's that worked this event were AWESOME!!!  They made it really fun, all wore party hats just like the "guests" and were very enthusiastic.  I definitely recomend this.  Mickey & Minnie came out at the end for photos.  

BTW, at the end of the party, they give everyone take out containers and bags to take their cake home in case you don't want to eat it there.


----------



## Misskitty3

Ariel's Grotto had some great food (contrary to what I had read here).  We had the Penne Pasta and the Meatloaf.  Both of us also had the starter salad.  For dessert I had the Rocky Road Ice Cream Sundae & DH had the regular Sundae.  We shared our meal with both kids and had plenty of food.  

The service was a bit poor in that they served our salads and entrees within 2 minutes of each other.  I ate my pasta first (while it was still warm) and then finished with the salad.  They also were very quick to ask if they could take things off the table like the bread basket, salad plates etc.  Normally this would be fine but I had hardly eaten 1/4 of meal and to be asked if they could take stuff away seemed a little strange.

The princess were VERY nice and they consisted of Ariel, Mulan, Cinderella, Snow White & Belle.

My one complaint about Ariel's Grotto was that it was VERY, VERY loud inside.  They must have horrible accoustics because everything echoed and there was just a lot of noise.  Next time, I would consider sitting outside (if the weather was warm enough) to avoid the noise level.  It was also somewhat dark inside the restaurant so we weren't able to use our video camera.


----------



## Misskitty3

We had lunch at Cafe Orleans.

I was pretty impressed with their menu.  Lots of good choices for adults and kids.  DS had the Citrus marinated Chicken.  We had shared the Monte Cristo.  I had never had a Monte Cristo before and I thought it was pretty yummy but very, very rich.  I had 1/4 of the sandwich and that was plenty due to its richness.  The berry dipping sauce was very yummy.  DH ate 3/4 of the sandwich and he ended up not liking it at all because it was just to rich.  One thing to not is that this is a deep fried sandwich that is first coated in some sort of batter.  I believe a normal Monte Cristo is more like a french toast and pan fried.











The service was excellent and they brought DS & DD complimentary carrots & dip.  They also gave us chocolate gold coins for dessert plus a "special" collectors limited edition pirate coin.


----------



## Misskitty3

Carnation Cafe for breakfast on Saturday.  I had the Cinnamon Roll French Toast, DS had the Mickey Waffles and DH had the Scramble.  The service was great, the coffee good and the Cinnamon Roll French Toast was YUMMY especially since they serve it with a side of Cream Cheese Frosting.


----------



## Misskitty3

This was the best thing I ate at DL - the Apple Pie Carmel Apple.  They sell them at the candy store on Main St and at the store outside of the Winnie the Pooh ride.  I believe I saw them at CA too.


The apple is dipped in carmel, then into white chocolate and then sprinkled with cinnamon & sugar....yum!!  I think they were charging about $5.00 for these.


----------



## got2travel

Looks like misskitty and I got some of the same things photographed, but I'll post what I have anyway.

I was on a solo trip so I didn't have a lot of meals to take pictures of, but a lot of times I just took pictures of the sample plates they had out. 

I had a request for the goodies at *Blue Ribbon Bakery*, so here they are


















I also had a request for Turkey Legs, which I thought I could get pretty easily just by taking a picture of the carts. But they are already in a bag in the case on the cart so you can't see them. Sorry.

Here's another request though


*Bengal Barbeque*


Banyon Beef Skewer  hot and spicy. This really is spicy. I like spicy food and can tolerate medium and hot salsa. This sauce left a sting in my mouth. If you dont like spicy or can handle too spicy, you probably shouldnt get this flavor. 





Safari Skewer  bacon wrapped asparagus. My favorite and a yummy way to eat your veggies. Theres no sauce on this, its just flavored by the flame and the bacon.


----------



## got2travel

*Rancho del Zocalo*



Chicken Platters  ¼ chicken with rice, beans, lettuce, sour cream, guacamole, salsa and tortillas. I didnt order this, just took a picture of the sample plates they had. *Sorry its blurry.*





Enchilada Platters  Sorry, this really didnt come out. One platter comes with 4 cheese enchiladas and all the trimmings, the other comes with 2 enchiladas and a serving of Carne Asada (grilled steak).





Hacienda Ceasar Salad  my favorite  grilled chicken, lettuce, red bell peppers, cotija cheese, zesty Ceasar dressing (sort of green in color probably has cilantro in it) and topped with tortilla chip strips. There is also a Tostada salad in a fried tortilla bowl, but I didnt get a picture. They toss the salads fresh when you order so you can customize however you would like. 





Desserts
Chocolate Cake





Flan, Tres Leches Cake, Fruit Plate


----------



## got2travel

*Redd Rockets Pizza Port*



I didnt eat here this trip but I went in to take pictures of the menus and some of the dishes. The way this place works is they make a few plates of each dish and set those out. You walk by and grab what you want and move along. Many people dont know this and sit and wait for someone to take their order so the line moves slow on busy days. Even though dishes are pre-made, if you need something customized all you need to do is ask. Sometimes Ill order the kids pasta with the cream sauce instead of how they make it with the marinara. 

Salad Menu





Planetary Pizza Salad chopped greens, sliced pepperoni, tomatoes, red onions, black olives, feta and mozzarella cheese with vinaigrette dressing. 





Starfield of Greens  greens, baby lettuce, blue cheese, carmelized walnuts, dried cranberries, tomatoes with vinaigrette dressing. Ive had this on previous visits and it is very good. 





Satellite Special  chefs special creation, today it was an asian chicken salad. 





Pasta Menu





Kids Meals





Pizza Menu  sorry didnt get a photo of the pizza slices, but they are huge. About ¼ of a large pizza.


----------



## got2travel

*French Market*


Sample lunch plates
Fried Chicken, French Dip, Barbeque Pork Po Boy, Beef Stew with or without a bread bowl. Most entrees come with a side salad. Kids meals include Grilled Chicken Breast, Mac n Cheese, or Chicken Strips. The kids meals are now served with fruit and juice, milk or water, but they will give you fries and soda if you request. The items in the Zero bowls are specialty items to go along with the Haunted Mansion Holiday. One was a Goulash with pasta topped with a sour cream sauce.  The other was chicken with a vanilla cream sauce over potatoes (I think). Both came with a bone shaped French roll and you get to keep the dog bowl. (They serve the food in a throw away bowl placed into the dog bowl. 





I had the Goulash. It was good, but had big chunks of celery which I hate. 






*Mint Julep Bar*

New Orleans Fritters  deep fried dough sprinkled with sugar and served with an apple custard dipping sauce. Personally I prefer the Bengiets from Ralph Brennans in Downtown Disney. But these were still good. 





Mint Julep  I like but it is described by some as sugary mouthwash. Its a non-alcoholic version of the famous Kentucky Derby drink.


----------



## got2travel

*Taste Pilots Grill*

I didnt eat here, but I did stop by to take a photo of the toppings bar. Its pretty well stocked: leaf lettuce, shredded lettuce, sliced tomato, red onion, sweet pickles, dill pickles, jalapenos, ketchup, mustard, and barbeque sauce. There is mayo in packages. For those familiar with the toppings bars in WDW, those are better, but these are decent enough. 

Left side





Right side






*White Water Snacks*

Shredded Beef Nachos  Oh my, this was good!! I was expecting thin strings shredded beef but what I got was big strips of steak on homemade chips, cheese sauce (tasted homemade not canned), real cheddar cheese, guacamole, sour cream, jalapenos and salsa.


----------



## got2travel

*Corn Dog Castle*

Hot Link Corn Dog (sorry took a few bites before I remembered to take a picture). The drink is a Lemon Lime Margarita from Ritas Baja Blenders. Its a real margarita with alcohol but the do also serve non-alcoholic versions. They have Lemon Lime and Strawberry.  






*Poohs Corner*

I was getting a Tigger Tail for my son and decided I needed a treat too. I forgot to take a picture of the Tigger Tail, but heres my Smore. Graham Cracker with marshmallow covered in chocolate. I had to take a few bites so you all could see inside.


----------



## mAlien13

got2travel said:
			
		

> *French Market*
> 
> 
> The items in the Zero bowls are specialty items to go along with the Haunted Mansion Holiday. One was a Goulash with pasta topped with a sour cream sauce.  The other was chicken with a vanilla cream sauce over potatoes (I think). Both came with a bone shaped French roll and you get to keep the dog bowl. (They serve the food in a throw away bowl placed into the dog bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Goulash. It was good, but had big chunks of celery which I hate.



These are great. DH and I are huge NBC fans...do you remember or does anyone know how much these bowls cost each? I would love to get a couple.


----------



## got2travel

mAlien13 said:
			
		

> These are great. DH and I are huge NBC fans...do you remember or does anyone know how much these bowls cost each? I would love to get a couple.




The entree was $12.99 and the bowl came with it. I don't know if you can purchase the bowls separately or not.


----------



## got2travel

One thing I forgot to add about the Corn Dogs. All the prices listed include a small bag of potato chips. You can ask for just the corn dog and they'll subtract $1 off the price. These things are so huge you don't really need the chips.


----------



## thmar

Misskitty3 said:
			
		

> This was the best thing I ate at DL - the Apple Pie Carmel Apple.  They sell them at the candy store on Main St and at the store outside of the Winnie the Pooh ride.  I believe I saw them at CA too.
> 
> 
> The apple is dipped in carmel, then into white chocolate and then sprinkled with cinnamon & sugar....yum!!  I think they were charging about $5.00 for these.



WOW...this does look good!!  Thanks for sharing...Misskitty3.


----------



## thmar

got2travel said:
			
		

> *Rancho del Zocalo*
> 
> 
> Hacienda Ceasar Salad  my favorite  grilled chicken, lettuce, red bell peppers, cotija cheese, zesty Ceasar dressing (sort of green in color probably has cilantro in it) and topped with tortilla chip strips. There is also a Tostada salad in a fried tortilla bowl, but I didnt get a picture. They toss the salads fresh when you order so you can customize however you would like.



OMG...I'm going to have to have this salad the next time I go!!  The salads at
Red Rocket Pizza Port looked great, too...as did the condiments from the Pilot Grill....Thanks!!


----------



## mikayla73

It all looks yummy! Thanks for taking the pics and sharing!


----------



## mAlien13

got2travel said:
			
		

> The entree was $12.99 and the bowl came with it. I don't know if you can purchase the bowls separately or not.



Thank You! We'll plan on stopping in here on our upcoming trip.


----------



## MunkyMe13

CamColt said:
			
		

> Heres the best I can do...
> 
> half eaten beingets at Jazz Kitchen Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> octodog and mac & cheese at Ariel's Grotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burger & fries at Ariel's Grotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drinks at the lounge above Ariel's Grotto(the red one was deadly )



I know this is a bit late but were the buckets in the mac and cheese pic the drinks??? if so that is soooo nifty!


----------



## MunkyMe13

got2travel said:
			
		

> *Redd Rockets Pizza Port*
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt eat here this trip but I went in to take pictures of the menus and some of the dishes. The way this place works is they make a few plates of each dish and set those out. You walk by and grab what you want and move along. Many people dont know this and sit and wait for someone to take their order so the line moves slow on busy days. Even though dishes are pre-made, if you need something customized all you need to do is ask. Sometimes Ill order the kids pasta with the cream sauce instead of how they make it with the marinara.
> 
> Salad Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planetary Pizza Salad chopped greens, sliced pepperoni, tomatoes, red onions, black olives, feta and mozzarella cheese with vinaigrette dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starfield of Greens  greens, baby lettuce, blue cheese, carmelized walnuts, dried cranberries, tomatoes with vinaigrette dressing. Ive had this on previous visits and it is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite Special  chefs special creation, today it was an asian chicken salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids Meals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Menu  sorry didnt get a photo of the pizza slices, but they are huge. About ¼ of a large pizza.




this has probably been answered but can you get a small soda with the kids meal instead of juice or milk (It would be for me and I'm not a fan of either with a dinner type meal)?


----------



## amw

MunkyMe13 said:
			
		

> this has probably been answered but can you get a small soda with the kids meal instead of juice or milk (It would be for me and I'm not a fan of either with a dinner type meal)?



Yes. Disney changed it's kid meals to healthier choices - the default is now milk or juice, but you can ask to have pop instead. The default is a healthier side (such as carrots) instead of fries as well - you can ask for fries if you prefer.


----------



## MunkyMe13

amw said:
			
		

> Yes. Disney changed it's kid meals to healthier choices - the default is now milk or juice, but you can ask to have pop instead. The default is a healthier side (such as carrots) instead of fries as well - you can ask for fries if you prefer.



nice! hubby and I were planning on doing kids meals for lunch since we are tryin to save a bit of money and don't eat much... neither of us are too keen on carrots or milk with a burger or slice of pizza... lol...


----------



## TwingleMum

Any pictures of a Tigger Tail???? Also is there a movie theater (El Capital) in Disney that serves those good looking sundaes in a keepsake bowl???


----------



## kelmac284

We were just there this past weekend and although I didn't take pics of everything here are a few.

This is the cookies you can buy and decorate at Big Thunder ranch.

This is the gingerbread:






And this is the Christmas tree






They also have a snowman.  To be honest the cookies were really hard and not that great but the kids LOVE decorating them and they do come in a box so you can take them with you.

Then we had lunch at Cafe Orleans.

I had the monte cristo which I have already seen pics of so here is the kids pb&j monte cristo






And this is the seafood crepe which was excellent






And we got one each of the deserts to share.  I got the beignets which are already on here and this is the chocolate crepe.






The beignets were good but I prefer the ones at Jazz Kitchen and the crepe was just ok.  But I DID like Cafe Orleans.  My sandwhich was great and we did get the chocolate coins and a collectible Jack Skellington coin.  3 in fact!


----------



## Dis Ohana

This has to be my all time favorite thread! Everything looks so yummy.  Do the kids meals still come in those cute collectable containers?


----------



## booeyjc

Fried Chicken (which is usually really yummy, but this time was SOOOO salty ) from the *Plaza Inn* .....


----------



## got2travel

booeyjc said:
			
		

> Fried Chicken (which is usually really yummy, but this time was SOOOO salty ) from the Carnation Cafe.....



???  This looks more like Plaza Inn and not Carnation Cafe. I don't think Carnation Cafe serves fried chicken, and it's a table service where they bring you your food, so there wouldn't be a tray. 

Sorry it was not good, I love the chicken at Plaza Inn. We used to take a special trip over to Knott's Berry Farm for a fried chicken dinner. But once I tried it at Plaza Inn, we haven't been back to Knott's.


----------



## booeyjc

Oops sorry, yes you are right, it was the Plaza Inn. Fixing my post right now


----------



## GoofyasGoofy

I had a horrible meal at the BLUE BAYOU. We waited an hour and fifteen minutes for our table, The meal took an hour and fifteen minutes to be served, the management never visited our table, we had three servers who all seemed to not know what was going on, and we still had to pay $60 for our meal. It is a cool setting, but just see it from the ride. I would recomend the plaza over the Bayou anytime.


----------



## XTinabell

GoofyasGoofy said:
			
		

> I had a horrible meal at the BLUE BAYOU. We waited an hour and fifteen minutes for our table, The meal took an hour and fifteen minutes to be served, the management never visited our table, we had three servers who all seemed to not know what was going on, and we still had to pay $60 for our meal. It is a cool setting, but just see it from the ride. I would recomend the plaza over the Bayou anytime.



I would have to disagree. My DH and I had an amazing time we were told it would be a half hour wait for waterside table (we had reservations) but we were seated within five minutes. Our server was fabulous and made sure we were more than happy. Our view was nice and romantic and the food was unbelievable and it took no time after we ordered to get on our table. Our waiter told us to keep our menus and we were able to keep the treasure chest that came with our dessert. The BB experience was the best dining experience we had. It was so good we forgot to take pictures   
Sorry you didn't have a good experience GoofyasGoofy. Did you have reservations? If you didn't that's probably why it took you so long to be seated?


----------



## XTinabell

I had the bacon and eggs which was so good I got this for breakfast everyday that we were able.




My DH had the oatmeal that he said was terrific, I don't like oatmeal so it doesn't look apetizing to me but he really liked it.




My mickey shaped pretzel. I was so excited to get this because I had never had one. It was dry and a bit too salty but I still really enjoyed it because it's shaped like mickey.


----------



## GoofyasGoofy

THAT PREZEL LOOKS AWSOME!!!!!

--and I had reservations, checked the morning of, and arrived half an hour before my reserv. 

I am glad to hear that some had a good experience, but I will never return to the BB--It was that bad.


----------



## tirby

All of these look so good! Any Rain Forest Cafe Goodies? Or Jazz Kitchen Express?  Thoes are some I am looking for. Or any DT disney food.


----------



## Iggipolka

Chicken Soft Tacos from Rancho del Zocalo. Sadly they were greasy and dry at the same time. The beans and rice were good, but the tacos were quite gross. 





Pumpkin Muffin from Blue Ribbon Bakery. Really tasty!





Gingerbread man and Hot Chocolate given during the Holiday Tour. Soo good.





Crab Salad Sandwhich from Cafe Orleans. Very good, but way over priced.





Pommes Frites from Cafe Orelans. Hot and crispy with garlic and a really tasty dipping sauce.





Chocolate Crossant from Blue Ribbon Bakery. Mm..chocolate





Fried chicken, mashed potatos and green beans from Plaza Inn. Excellent as always.


----------



## Daveland

Wow! I am getting hungry looking at all these pics of the great food. My suggestion: after you get yourself into a food coma from the beignets, fried chicken, etc...make sure you top it off with a Tinkerbell Twist from the Fantasia Freeze near the Matterhorn. If you like sour stuff, this is the drink for you: sour apple and sour watermelon slushee twisted together. It will perk you right up after all those greasy carbs!


----------



## Shakthi

Shakthi said:


> [Chicken Soft Tacos from Rancho del Zocalo. Sadly they were greasy and dry at the same time. The beans and rice were good, but the tacos were quite gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I have to totally agree with you. We were there this past week and had a taste for something other than the usual so we decided to give Zocalo a try in spite of having read the reviews. I should've known better. DH ordered the carne asada  which was dry and tasteless and his tortillas came cold, not very appetizing.  I had the soft beef tacos which were disgustingly greasy and ugly. The sides were fine except for the guacamole that was too thin, running down.  Very weird.  I didn't  expect it to be so bad. I was very disappointed, indeed.


----------



## Shakthi

Misskitty3 said:


> Here are a few photos of our meal at Carnation Cafe last week.  We had the Kid's Mac & Cheese, Loaded Baked Potato Soup and the Smoked Turkey Sandwich with a cup of soup.The soup was really, really good and I really recomend ordeirng it!  DH said his sandwich was good too.  DS didn't eat much of the macaroni but DD liked it.




We ate at the Carnation Cafe one day. 3-year-old DD is very picky and requests Mac & Cheese all the time.  She wasn't very impressed with it and thought it was gummy. DH had the chicken breast on croissant which he loved(a picture has posted by somebody else previously). I had a cup of chicken noodle soup that was great with half turkey sandwich which looked more like 1/3 rather than 1/2. It was OK.


----------



## Shakthi

CamColt said:


> octodog and mac & cheese at Ariel's Grotto



We tried the Mac & Cheese there as well. My very picky DD liked it better there. At least, she ate more of it.  It might have been because she was fascinated by the octopus and the fish crackers on top.  One thing I have not seen were the pails and shovels, though.  I wonder if they don't have those anymore. I forgot to ask.


----------



## Shakthi

Forgive me if this is too long a review but I love this thread so much that I wanted to thank you all that contribute to it. After reading your reviews, I always know where I want to eat or what I want to try next. 

At Ariel's Groto we were served a three course meal with choices. DH and I both had the chicken noodle soup for starters.  Sorry no picture of that because I was paying attention to the princesses coming to our table and later, I was so hungry that I forgot. The soup was fantastic.  A big bowl of steaming hot broth with lots of big chunks of delicious chicken breast and vegetables along with very soft noodles. Can't forget to mention the bread. It was heaven on that cold day. I actually could've stopped right there because it was indeed a big portion.

For the second course, DH ordered the Salmon & Bacon sandwich with steak fries:





I requested mine with vegetables and got green beans.





We both thought the salmon didn't have much of a taste, no seasoning and completely saltless but his was slightly better because he ate the bacon and I didn't. 

The grand finale for DH was the dessert.  The chocolate, fudge cake. Needless to say he is still talking about it to this day.





I tried the peach crisp.  Which was OK. In my opinion not very impressive.


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

The baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe is to DIE FOR!


----------



## TwingleMum

I Heart Disneyland! said:


> The baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe is to DIE FOR!



YUMMMM!!!! Its breakfast time and now I have a huge craving for this soup


----------



## TwingleMum

got2travel said:


> *Corn Dog Castle*
> 
> 
> 
> *Poohs Corner*
> 
> I was getting a Tigger Tail for my son and decided I needed a treat too. I forgot to take a picture of the Tigger Tail, but heres my Smore. Graham Cracker with marshmallow covered in chocolate. I had to take a few bites so you all could see inside.



OH the sacrifices we make for the DIS!!! Very brave of you.


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

Club 33 desserts!!!


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

More dessert from Club 33. The cheesecake! Yumm!!!! 






One more, the apple pie at Carnation Cafe! Outstanding!!!


----------



## thmar

The cheesecake looks wonderful!!


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

thmar said:


> The cheesecake looks wonderful!!



It IS wonderful! Wish I could go there every day! ha!


----------



## PeriwinkleDreams

Please keep the pictures coming! Now I know I am definitley having the chesse Monte Cristo when I am there in Summer!


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

PeriwinkleDreams said:


> Please keep the pictures coming! Now I know I am definitley having the chesse Monte Cristo when I am there in Summer!



It is SO good, I know you'll love it!!!


----------



## IamTink

JeffGoldblum said:


> Thank you for the sticky!
> 
> AnnB sent me these pics and info to post!! Thank you AnnB!!!
> 
> First up: Dinner at THE VINEYARD ROOM
> 
> Amuse Bouche: Crostini with sun-dried tomato and mozzarella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appetizer: Wine Country Platter
> Plate with Peruvian Purple Potatoes with smoked salmon; fig and
> prosciutto panini; artichoke caponata; pickled red and gold beet salad
> with goat cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna Carpaccio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braised Beef Ravioli (sorry, smelled so good I took a bite out of this
> one before I remembered picture) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese Course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snack - Dole Whip Float:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at BLUE BAYOU:
> 
> Cajun-inspired wedge salad (this is served with chopped andouille
> sausage and blue cheese) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buccaneer's Beef Short Ribs :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASMIC BALCONY DESSERT BUFFET:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snack - Churros (wow, they really are good!) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAPA ROSE:
> 
> I ordered the Vintner's Table tasting menu:
> 
> Amuse Bouche: Crostini with sauteed mushrooms :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crispy fired goat cheese stuffed squash blossom with dueling farm house
> heirloom tomato gaszpacho andjicma cucumber relish :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cider Roti Roasted Suckling Pig with Fava Bean Angolottie Pasta :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marinated Black Angus New York Steak with Roasted Red Peppers,
> Potatoes, Leeks, and Lemon Basil, and Golden Chanterelle-Barolo Sauce :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Outrageous "Dancin Demon" Plum Truly the Best Plum of the Year with
> Lemon Curd-Almond Cake Tart and Honey Lemon Creme :


Yum...Yum...did I say YUM? Looks sooooo good! That would stay on my body FOREVER I think! Looks so deelish......making me want to eat that which I shouldn't be eatin'. 

ETA: BTW, I love the Blue Bayou! I now live about an hour away from Disneyland & have only been once. Can't afford to go as much as the rest of you guys.


----------



## pumpkinfish

Am I the only one who keeps coming back and visiting these pages to get a quick fix?!
I even got DH involved! I yell to him "hey...I'm about to look at the dining pages for DL!" then he comes running!  So we sit here at tthe computer sifting through the pages. Ahhhh....the simple life!


----------



## thmar

pumpkinfish said:


> Am I the only one who keeps coming back and visiting these pages to get a quick fix?!
> I even got DH involved! I yell to him "hey...I'm about to look at the dining pages for DL!" then he comes running!  So we sit here at tthe computer sifting through the pages. Ahhhh....the simple life!



Another addictee, here...aren't these pages great!!


----------



## Shakthi

No, you are not alone.


----------



## PeriwinkleDreams

pumpkinfish said:


> Am I the only one who keeps coming back and visiting these pages to get a quick fix?!
> I even got DH involved! I yell to him "hey...I'm about to look at the dining pages for DL!" then he comes running!  So we sit here at tthe computer sifting through the pages. Ahhhh....the simple life!



No you are not. LOL
I am trying to narrow down all those must eats for our upcoming vacation.


----------



## XTinabell

pumpkinfish said:


> Am I the only one who keeps coming back and visiting these pages to get a quick fix?!
> I even got DH involved! I yell to him "hey...I'm about to look at the dining pages for DL!" then he comes running!  So we sit here at tthe computer sifting through the pages. Ahhhh....the simple life!



Nope I do the same thing to my DH and we're not going back until next year, we just like looking at the food. But lately my hubby has been getting mad because all the good food that we didn't have when we were there in November. Oh well, now we know for next year.


----------



## argusp2

Funnel Cake... good...


----------



## Emmo

Finally got round to uploading food pics from DL trip from November:





Chicken Wings for starter to share from ESPN





My Steak and chips (already started!) from ESPN.






My Husbands Pizza from ESPN (again already started).


----------



## Emmo

My Husbands Chilli burger (or Mexican, can't remember) at House of Blues.





My rack of ribs with mash and green beans (hidden!) from HOB.  Too big for me, I had to get my Husband to help!






Hot dog and chips from refreshment corner, Yum Yum!






Cheese Burger, waffle fries and onion rings (both half portions) from Taste Pilots grill in CA.  I really enjoyed this!






Does this need an explanation?


----------



## Emmo

Pain au Chocolat, Croissant and pastry at Goofys Kitchen.






Mickey pancake and Mickey Waffle with maple syrup at GK.  I had waited many years to have a taste of these two, they did not let me down!!





Forgot to take a pic of my cooked breakfast at GK, sorry it was too yummy!
This is a *rice krispie *thingy, too sickly as it was choc flavour with white choc on outside!
*Apple and Pear cobbler*, I could have eaten the whole of this if I had room!
And some fresh pieces of melon!





My final bit of food at GK was Worms and dirt, but I could only manage the worms!





Me and my choc chip ice cream in a holiday cone, the top has little green and red christmas trees on it!






My husband and his choc chip ice cream in a cruched peanut topped cone!





Half portions of pepperoni Pizza and marinara sauce and pasta from DL


----------



## thmar

I'm loving it...


----------



## serendipity

YUM. I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## funnygarcia

I forgot my camera the day I ate at Tortilla Joe's Taqueria window in DTD.. but I must share that I had a very good Chicken Taco for $3.75.

It was TWO tacos, wrapped in double layer of corn tortillas, loaded with cut up pieces of chicken (some seasoning on the chicken but not spicy). On top they put chopped onions and cilantro, lime wedge on the side. 

Next time I will need to order a side of gaucamole (75¢) or some chips and salsa ($2.25) as the taco itself needed a little bit of a punch up in flavor.. slightly dry.   
Tortillas tasted fresh and had a good earthy flavor, not too thin ( I hate when tortillas tear apart when wrapping them) and not so thick ( I don't like really thick ones they taste like shoe leather). Just like Goldilocks.. they were just right!

Very quick service, seating outside the window order area. It's easy to walk right on by and miss the taquiera window.. but don't skip it.. the value was outstanding. 
As a person on a solo trip, I was hard pressed to find affordable food or food that wasn't an ENORMOUS serving... who the heck can eat three pieces of chicken in one sitting?  The kid meals were ok, but not quite enough to eat. If you plan to have a snack treat later then a kid meal is the way to go. 

Now I have bad news.. went to Rancho around 3 pm.. had a chicken sonora burrito.. I usually like Rancho.. I wasn't happy.. the food was tepid at best, too many flavors all lumped together in the burrito and I had tummy issues the rest of the night from the sauce. 
Earlier in the week I had the chicken tacos, wasn't impressed. The meat had too much spice, it tasted like spices and not chicken KWIM? I liked the vegies (fajita style), good grilled flavor. 
At least that time the meal was piping hot.


----------



## thmar

funnygarcia said:


> I forgot my camera the day I ate at Tortilla Joe's Taqueria window in DTD.. but I must share that I had a very good Chicken Taco for $3.75.
> 
> It was TWO tacos, wrapped in double layer of corn tortillas, loaded with cut up pieces of chicken (some seasoning on the chicken but not spicy). On top they put chopped onions and cilantro, lime wedge on the side.
> 
> Next time I will need to order a side of gaucamole (75¢) or some chips and salsa ($2.25) as the taco itself needed a little bit of a punch up in flavor.. slightly dry.
> Tortillas tasted fresh and had a good earthy flavor, not too thin ( I hate when tortillas tear apart when wrapping them) and not so thick ( I don't like really thick ones they taste like shoe leather). Just like Goldilocks.. they were just right!
> 
> Very quick service, seating outside the window order area. It's easy to walk right on by and miss the taquiera window.. but don't skip it.. the value was outstanding.
> As a person on a solo trip, I was hard pressed to find affordable food or food that wasn't an ENORMOUS serving... who the heck can eat three pieces of chicken in one sitting?  The kid meals were ok, but not quite enough to eat. If you plan to have a snack treat later then a kid meal is the way to go.
> 
> Now I have bad news.. went to Rancho around 3 pm.. had a chicken sonora burrito.. I usually like Rancho.. I wasn't happy.. the food was tepid at best, too many flavors all lumped together in the burrito and I had tummy issues the rest of the night from the sauce.
> Earlier in the week I had the chicken tacos, wasn't impressed. The meat had too much spice, it tasted like spices and not chicken KWIM? I liked the vegies (fajita style), good grilled flavor.
> At least that time the meal was piping hot.



Thanks for sharing.  I'll have to try Tortilla Joe's window..how disappointing about Rancho because I too usually like this place.


----------



## wdwnut4life

All that food is making my very hungry right now. I need some cashews to curb my WDW food cravings & WDW craving (I haven't been there in 2 yrs, so I miss WDW tons)


----------



## tracer

Note to self - Stop visiting this thread!!!  

Everything looks so tempting! I can't wait for our trip!!!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

A few from the Disneyland Hotel room service.  DH was just there last week for convention and ordered room service twice.  He at offsite the other times.

Steak and Potato











Cheesecake, with raspberries!!






Fish and Chips, and Ceasar Salad (dessert is some kind of apple pie thing)


----------



## princess@heart

Any more pics out there?

2 questions, also...

Can you order the corn dogs at Corn Dog Castle to be under-cooked? It looked a little too dark for me in the pic. I like my corn dogs golden brown, not charred beyond recognition!  

Anyone know if the Coffee House at DLH has cupcakes?


----------



## wvnative

The corn dogs the kids got from the cart by Plaza Inn weren't that dark and they said they were awesome.


----------



## thmar

wvnative said:


> The corn dogs the kids got from the cart by Plaza Inn weren't that dark and they said they were awesome.


----------



## got2travel

The pic I posted was actually a hot link corn dog from DCA. Not sure why but the hot link ones are always darker (or it's just my luck that I get the dark ones). But any that I've gotten in DL have been much lighter.


----------



## mikayla73

Yeah the corn dogs we got at were awsome! Great for munching while waiting for the fireworks


----------



## tinkerbelt

I love the corn dogs!

We went to Ariel's Grotto last week and we were really dissapointed.  The menu was smaller than when we went in January, and the quality of food was awful in comparison to our previous trip.  Also, when we went in January, they brought a plate of cotton candy to our table with dessert, and that was my daughter's favorite part, and they didn't do it this time.


----------



## MunkyMe13

wow... going through all these reviews makes me hungry... Hubby and I have reservations at Blue Bayou when we go in April... but I totally am gonna get a dole whip... mmmmm *drools* and maybe a churro too... lol.... oh oh and a frozen banana... I have come to accept that I will gain weight on this trip... lol...


----------



## thmar

MunkyMe13 said:


> wow... going through all these reviews makes me hungry... Hubby and I have reservations at Blue Bayou when we go in April... but I totally am gonna get a dole whip... mmmmm *drools* and maybe a churro too... lol.... oh oh and a frozen banana... I have come to accept that I will gain weight on this trip... lol...



Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Emmo

MunkyMe13 said:


> wow... going through all these reviews makes me hungry... Hubby and I have reservations at Blue Bayou when we go in April... but I totally am gonna get a dole whip... mmmmm *drools* and maybe a churro too... lol.... oh oh and a frozen banana... I have come to accept that I will gain weight on this trip... lol...



You may put on weight but you will have fun doing it, I promise!


----------



## MunkyMe13

Emmo said:


> You may put on weight but you will have fun doing it, I promise!



Oh I'm sure I will... lol... I havent been to the blue bayou since I was about 8 and I'm 22 now...


----------



## flowergirlbecca

These foods look absolutely amazing!! I might be going to DL over the summer, so I need to try and narrow down the best food choices and the Monte Cristo looks like one of my top picks. Mmmmm! 
I also have a question.. Can anyone who has been to DLR and WDW tell me if their chicken tenders are as good at DLR as they are at WDW? That is one of my favorites(lol.) so I just have to know!


----------



## argusp2

The Mickey Beignets at Cafe Orleans are awesome! 





One word of warning: Do not inhale as you put them in your mouth! They have so much powdered sugar that you end up inhaling the sugar and end up with a coughing fit enough for the other people on your table to grab more than their share. Hahahaha Had to order another... such hardships...


----------



## thmar

argusp2 said:


> The Mickey Beignets at Cafe Orleans are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word of warning: Do not inhale as you put them in your mouth! They have so much powdered sugar that you end up inhaling the sugar and end up with a coughing fit enough for the other people on your table to grab more than their share. Hahahaha Had to order another... such hardships...



Oh those do look wonderful!!  I'll have to remember these on our next vist!!


----------



## disneyfanatic4

MunkyMe13 said:


> wow... going through all these reviews makes me hungry... Hubby and I have reservations at Blue Bayou when we go in April... but I totally am gonna get a dole whip... mmmmm *drools* and maybe a churro too... lol.... oh oh and a frozen banana... I have come to accept that I will gain weight on this trip... lol...



Don't forget about all the exercising (walking) that you will be doing.


----------



## tirby

disneyfanatic4 said:


> Don't forget about all the exercising (walking) that you will be doing.



I'm starting the walking now so I CAN eat all of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And oh man I mean ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozbrooke

I think I'm just going to skip the rides and eat all day  

Walking around Disney will burn off all those extra calories, right???


----------



## VWCat

is there any tofu products in disneyland? like tofu dogs? I know there is veggie burgers,but is there veggie dogs? There are so many different kind of tofu now,I wish bengal bbq carried the vyes veggie skwers,they are awesome!


----------



## tinkerbelt

I've never found any, the only meat alternative that I know of at the resort are the veggie burgers.


----------



## giftcard

Thanks to everyone who posted!!!!!  We're spending the evening at Disney the night before our cruise and already had beignets and churros on "the must eat list".  Now I think we'll add the garlic fries and Dole Whip.  YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## booeyjc

Another vote for pomme frites at Cafe Orleans!


----------



## got2travel

Any requests? We'll be at DL this weekend so I'll be back with more pictures. We're doing the Lilo and Stich breakfast which is one of the few things we haven't done yet, so I'll have pics from there. 

But I haven't planned any other meal. What would you like to see?


----------



## princess@heart

got2travel said:


> Any requests? We'll be at DL this weekend so I'll be back with more pictures. We're doing the Lilo and Stich breakfast which is one of the few things we haven't done yet, so I'll have pics from there.
> 
> But I haven't planned any other meal. What would you like to see?



Oh, oh! Me, me, me!!!  

Definitely some pics of the food and atmosphere at the Lilo and Stitch breakfast.  

Also, if you plan on eating at Pacific Wharf Cafe, I'd love to see a bread bowl filled with soup or salad.  

Thanks a BUNCH!


----------



## got2travel

princess@heart said:


> Oh, oh! Me, me, me!!!
> 
> Definitely some pics of the food and atmosphere at the Lilo and Stitch breakfast.
> 
> Also, if you plan on eating at Pacific Wharf Cafe, I'd love to see a bread bowl filled with soup or salad.
> 
> Thanks a BUNCH!


 


ooo, haven't had one of those salads for a while.....ok adding that to my list.....anyone else?


----------



## mikayla73

got2travel said:


> ooo, haven't had one of those salads for a while.....ok adding that to my list.....anyone else?



I would like to see something from Naples. I was thinking of going there this time and I have never seen anything from there. If you're going, snap a few pics for me!


----------



## faindrops27

Hi, thanks for doing this. How thoughtful of you! Can you please get a picture of a regular corn dog. I saw the other one, and it looked really dark. But, someone posted it was a hot dog. I am assuming spicey. I'm trying  to see if the plain one is something I must have.The dark one, I would pass on. If I saw that.  Thank you so much, oh and anything that you eat that is sweet, and you love, like a dessert. Thanks again!


----------



## Emmo

I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the skewers from Bengal BBQ, and as previous poster said, anything sweet!


----------



## princess@heart

faindrops27 said:


> Hi, thanks for doing this. How thoughtful of you! Can you please get a picture of a regular corn dog. I saw the other one, and it looked really dark. But, someone posted it was a hot dog. I am assuming spicey. I'm trying  to see if the plain one is something I must have.The dark one, I would pass on. If I saw that.



Another request for the regular corn dog.   The hot link one did seem kinda dark, and I don't think I'd eat it either. I like my corn dogs golden brown and not too grainy on the corn bread, ya know?

Thanks again!


----------



## got2travel

Ok, not sure if we'll make it to Naples. We don't usually do too much Downtown Disney dining. I'll see what I can do. 

Corn Dogs I can do....love 'em...although I love my hotlink dogs too (sorry that one I previously posted wasn't too appealing). But both the regular and hot link ones do have a lot of corn bread/meal, whatever it is, around them. 

Sweets....haha....my son will love you all for that one.

Skewers...let's see I've already posted the asaparagus and I think the beef. I'll have to look back and see, then get whichever I haven't already posted. 

It's a short weekend trip, so that may be all I can do. But if there are any more requests go ahead and post them. I may be able to snap some shots of the example plates or something.


----------



## princess@heart

got2travel said:


> But both the regular and hot link ones do have a lot of corn bread/meal, whatever it is, around them.



Mmmm.... CORN DOGS! My mouth is watering. Actually, it's about time for lunch. We used to have an A&W Root Beer shop at the mall here, and they had the best corn dog nuggets and Orange soda floats. But sadly  , they closed down.

You know what would be awesome? If Corn Dog Castle sold flapsticks for breakfast!   (We need a drooling smilie)

Okay, so I'm weird....


----------



## TrixieBel

So, can anyone explain what a corndog is? It's not something that I'm familiar with in Australia... Well, maybe it is, but we call it something else???? You never know...


----------



## spazzyjazzy

TrixieBel said:


> So, can anyone explain what a corndog is? It's not something that I'm familiar with in Australia... Well, maybe it is, but we call it something else???? You never know...



A corn dog is a hot dog (not sure what they call them in Australia) that instead of using a hot dog bun it is dipped in a corn meal batter and then a fried in oil. It also has a stick in it to hold while eating. It tastes especially good with ketchup or mustard.

You can go back on this thread to post #110 and there is a picture of a corn dog in it. 
I love them!


----------



## got2travel

I'm back. Haven't uploaded the pics yet, hopefully tonight.

But I got skewers, corn dog, bread bowls and Lilo & Stich breakfast. Didn't get a chance for any sweets, I was too stuffed from all the other things...LOL. I was only in the parks 2 days, wish it could have been more.


----------



## serendipity

Looking foward to seeing your pictures! Can't wait!


----------



## limace

Just had to share that I was starving after reading this thread last night, so made a version of Baked Potato soup to try and satisfy my craving.  It was really rich and very yummy!

Made this with real bacon and 2 % milk instead...


----------



## thmar

got2travel said:


> I'm back. Haven't uploaded the pics yet, hopefully tonight.
> 
> But I got skewers, corn dog, bread bowls and Lilo & Stich breakfast. Didn't get a chance for any sweets, I was too stuffed from all the other things...LOL. I was only in the parks 2 days, wish it could have been more.


----------



## got2travel

Sorry it took so long to get these posted....real life got in the way of DIS - hate when that happens.

We had a late ressie for Lilo & Stich, 11:40 am on Easter morning. They were serving until 2pm that day. I do not know if it was due to it being Easter or if they serve that late every day. This is always our strategy for character meals though. We open the parks, then just as it starts getting crowded, we've done many, many rides and we're ready to eat. 

O'brien potatoes with onions and peppers - not sure what's up with this link...it comes and goes...just click on it if you can't see the image






Scrambled egg whites with mushrooms, onions, peppers, tomatoes






Mickey pancakes, Mickey waffles, Chicken flautas (sorry its so dark, guess my flash didn't go off)







Bagels, cream cheese, steamed rice in the cooker to the left






Grilled salmon, scrambled eggs in the back






Danish, muffins, croisants - omelet station behind these











Pineapple scones, oatmeal, chicken strips, banana's foster french toast






Dry cereal and fruit - you had to ask for milk from your server






One side of the restaurant






We saw Lilo, Stitch, Pluto and Minnie. 
I'm glad I tried this character meal, but honestly we will be going back to Goofy's Kitchen. The food (taste and selection), the service, the amount of characters, the set up of the restaurant is all better at Goofy's. 

The character interaction improved late in our meal. But at the beginning the characters were getting mobbed. No one waited at their table and none of the servers or managers stepped in to let people know the characters would visit each table. My son was getting upset because he knows how it's supposed to work. But each time a character got close, kids would run up and grab their attention. Towards the end of our meal, the place was getting pretty empty so we got some extra time with everyone. There really wasn't much for them to do so they were playing around with everyone. 

One nice touch is that I didn't mention it was my birthday, but I did have my birthday button on. Lilo saw it and grabbed a server to take our picture together. She then went and gathered a bunch of them to sing to me. I even got a Mickey shaped brownie with sprinkles and a candle.


----------



## got2travel

my computer is acting up....I'll be back later with more pics


----------



## GailT

Thanks so much for the pictures, I am   anticipating eating there when I got in Sept.


----------



## got2travel

This was my favorite meal this trip. I had the Shrimp Louie and it was sooo good. Also in the pic is a Red Trolley Ale from the Karl Strauss beer truck. 







This is the example bowls they have on the counter. I believe in order they are SF Shrimp Louie, Sonoma Chicken & Apple, Newport Nicoise (Tuna) and the Salina Turkey Sandwich. The example salads show a lot of lettuce, but in reality there's not much lettuce. One person in front of me even complained that the chicken salad was not a true salad. They were expecting grilled chicken laying on lettuce, not cubed chicken in a mayonaise based dressing. 





They didn't have any examples of the soup/chilli bowls. But they use the same size bread bowl and you can choose from chilli, clam chowder, corn chowder and brocoli cheese.

Also, you can ask for the entree to be served in a regular bowl and just get the bread in a bag. I like the sauce/soup to soak in to the bread so I had mine served in the bread, but still asked for a bag for my left over bread.


----------



## tirby

got2travel said:


> This was my favorite meal this trip. I had the Shrimp Louie and it was sooo good. Also in the pic is a Red Trolley Ale from the Karl Strauss beer truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the example bowls they have on the counter. I believe in order they are SF Shrimp Louie, Sonoma Chicken & Apple, Newport Nicoise (Tuna) and the Salina Turkey Sandwich. The example salads show a lot of lettuce, but in reality there's not much lettuce. One person in front of me even complained that the chicken salad was not a true salad. They were expecting grilled chicken laying on lettuce, not cubed chicken in a mayonaise based dressing.


Pacific warf is that in DCA???


----------



## got2travel

Yes it's in DCA. I'll update the post to include the park/hotel that each item is at.
Wow...you were quick, I updated the post because I realized I posted the same pic twice.


----------



## got2travel

We almost got one of each skewer. I think the only one we didn't get was the spicy beef which I've already posted a pic of a few pages back.

Outback Vegetable Skewer - zuchini, mushroom, red onion, green bell pepper, red bell pepper, red potato, crook neck squash. I prefer my veggies a little more cooked than these were. They veggies were still crunchy.






Tiger Tails - bread sticks slightly grilled






Safari Skewer - asparagus spears wrapped in bacon - a must do for me on every trip






Bengal Beef Skewer - beef in a tangy Zulu sauce - don't ask me what Zulu sauce is, that's just what they called it, it wasn't exactly barbeque sauce, not terriyaki, but it was good, not spicy at all






Chieftan Chicken Skewer - chicken in a Polynesian sauce, sort of a terriyaki


----------



## thmar

OH....the salad in bread bowls look wonderful.  I'll have to try one next trip...thanks!!  Bengal Bar-B-Que is one of my favorites!!


----------



## got2travel

Ok, I have come to the conclusion that the folks at the Corn Dog Castle just don't cook the corn dogs as well as the Red Wagon in Disneyland. I know you guys didn't like my hot link corn dog posted earlier. And your not going to be too happy with this one either. It's a regular corn dog, but it's still a bit dark. I really wanted to go back to DL to get a corn dog, but my son didn't want to leave DCA.

So, here you are, the corn dog





And the inside after taking a bite so you can see how much corn meal is around the dog


----------



## got2travel

I'll be going back in May so let me know what else you all would like to see. 
That trip will include a visit to Blue Bayou, so you can look forward to that. 
Also I'll be sure to get a corn dog from the Red Wagon this time so we can all compare the 2 parks style.


----------



## Lostgirlz

LOL.... Hey that is the exact same rice cooker I have sitting on my counter. I am still deciding on whether I want to fork out 1500, and buy tickets to the Red Carpet showing. I have a trip in planning for next March, but trying to decide if I want to try and do a rushed one for the showing.


----------



## got2travel

I thought about getting the tickets to the showing, but decided I'll have just as much fun sitting on Main Street all day with my friends. I'll be able to see the movie a week later. Besides, its not like I'd get a seat next to Johnny or Orlando but on Main Street I may get the chance to say hi to them. 

Oh and yeah, we've got that rice cooker too.


----------



## faindrops27

got2travel said:


> I'll be going back in May so let me know what else you all would like to see.
> That trip will include a visit to Blue Bayou, so you can look forward to that.
> Also I'll be sure to get a corn dog from the Red Wagon this time so we can all compare the 2 parks style.




Thank you so much for this. I guess I will get my corn dog from the red cart. I appreciate you taking all these pics. It really was so nice of you to go out of your way. I am so happy to see all those pics!! How was your trip overall?  I hope fantastic!! 

Question, your favorite meal. At DCA, that was a louie louie salad?? Why does it look so filled with sauce, what was in it?? What kind of dressing, and all the ingredients? Also those asparagus skewers look good, is the bacon kind of soft in places, or is all of it cooked through well? I am scared of underdone bacon. Thank you so much.


----------



## princess@heart

got2travel said:


> I'll be going back in May so let me know what else you all would like to see.
> That trip will include a visit to Blue Bayou, so you can look forward to that.
> Also I'll be sure to get a corn dog from the Red Wagon this time so we can all compare the 2 parks style.



Thanks for all the pics! I think I will have to ask for a lighter corn dog. I'll wait for them to make it, if I have to! LOL


----------



## got2travel

faindrops27 said:


> Thank you so much for this. I guess I will get my corn dog from the red cart. I appreciate you taking all these pics. It really was so nice of you to go out of your way. I am so happy to see all those pics!! How was your trip overall? I hope fantastic!!
> 
> Question, your favorite meal. At DCA, that was a louie louie salad?? Why does it look so filled with sauce, what was in it?? What kind of dressing, and all the ingredients? Also those asparagus skewers look good, is the bacon kind of soft in places, or is all of it cooked through well? I am scared of underdone bacon. Thank you so much.


 

Took this description from dlresortinfo.com. The sauce you see is thousand island dressing. The shrimp are mixed in it, and then the pour more over the top. You could ask for it on the side and then there wouldn't be soo much. 


*San Francisco Shrimp Louie
*Chilled bay shrimp on a bed of mixed greens with hard-boiled
egg, tomato wedges, olives and a zesty Louie dressing.


 The bacon on the skewers was a little soft in some places. I suppose you could ask for one cooked a little extra. 


The food thread for WDW helped me so much in planning my trip there. I'd like to help others and since I'm at DL every few months, I take what pictures I can.


----------



## Emmo

Thanks for the pics,  I go back in September so I will look forward to future pics from you.  i wanna know if Blue bayou is worth it! I wanna eat at cafe orleans this time so any pics from  there will help me!


----------



## Lostgirlz

I was debating doing Lilo & Stitch breakfast, but I dunno the pics, and things just arent thrilling looking to me. I have family near DL who have said it was a slightly smaller buffet, with fish, rice, and some other varied items. Heh Where I live they already have rice for breakfast, and I CAN'T DREAM of eating rice for breakfast, or salmon. I am still debating Lilo & Stitch, but it's leaning more towards Storytellers, or just doing Minnie & Friends twice, or one of the others. I am not a big fan of Brother Bear either, and honestly wish they would bring out some other chars along with them.


----------



## serendipity

got2travel said:


> Ok, I have come to the conclusion that the folks at the Corn Dog Castle just don't cook the corn dogs as well as the Red Wagon in Disneyland. I know you guys didn't like my hot link corn dog posted earlier. And your not going to be too happy with this one either. It's a regular corn dog, but it's still a bit dark. I really wanted to go back to DL to get a corn dog, but my son didn't want to leave DCA.
> 
> So, here you are, the corn dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside after taking a bite so you can see how much corn meal is around the dog



Thank you so much for sharing all of your photos. I am definitely going to go to Pacific Wharf!!!


----------



## MagicalMomAZ

ignore - oops.


----------



## Disneyfan12345

Hi Does anyone know if Disneyland offers a a free dining plan like WDW is offereing in 08/07 -09/07?  Thanks!


----------



## GailT

AnnB said:


> The steak in that picture was some of the best steak I've had.  Really, the Napa Rose was one of the best meals I've had in a while.  I highly recommend.




I second that, we ate there last Christmas and it wasn't cheap but oh what a meal, I'm going back there in September for another dinner,


----------



## Lostgirlz

Disneyfan12345 said:


> Hi Does anyone know if Disneyland offers a a free dining plan like WDW is offereing in 08/07 -09/07?  Thanks!



No, I have never heard of DisneyLand doing free dining like WDW. I know they do different promotional things than WDW does. You might want to look on either their website, or allears to check what is being offered. I know for Disney Visa that ends this month it was a 150 Gift Card, and a few oither things like pictures. I think the promo right now for DL is Pplay for the kids price. That's what's being sold as the promo for this time, and ends either this month or in a couple of months. I think last fall I saw it say stay like 3 nights, and get 4th free.


----------



## Disneyfan12345

Bummer.  Thanks for the information and tips!


----------



## Adi12982

Does anyone have a picture of a tigger tail?  Also, what is it made of?  I am curious after having read about them in the snack area.  OH, and where are they sold? THANKS!


----------



## CAdreamer

A tigger tail is marshmello on a stick, covered in carmel, covered in an orange-flavored-colored chocolate, and then drizzled with dark chocolate to look like Tigger's stripes.  I know it sounds weird, but they are very good! Here is me downing one....


----------



## CAdreamer

Oh, and the only place you can buy the tigger tails is in the Pooh Corner shop at the back of critter country.


----------



## thmar

CAdreamer said:


> A tigger tail is marshmello on a stick, covered in carmel, covered in an orange-flavored-colored chocolate, and then drizzled with dark chocolate to look like Tigger's stripes.  I know it sounds weird, but they are very good! Here is me downing one....



Actually sounds and looks pretty good...Never heard of them before.  I'll have to try one...thanks!


----------



## deekaypee

These are kind of late, but I'm just getting back into the DISboard groove. It's funny how I feel the need to stay away from the DISboards for a couple of weeks after a trip....

Anyway, these pics are from Cafe Orleans.






This is the house salad. It's a nice-sized salad, fresh-tasty, but nothing unusual. 








This is a new offering, the Salmon Salad. DH said it was quite tasty, with the salmon being flavorful and well-prepared.







This is the 3-Cheese Monte Cristo. I'd been hearing about these forever. The flavors in the cheese combination really differed with each bite and overall it was a little blander than I thought it would be. It was tasty, though, as a take on the cheese sandwich. It's also worth noting that I wasn't prepared for how heavy and dessert-y a meal it was. I could only finish 1/2 the sandwich, which was too much at that. I'd  try it again, but as a dessert and shared with others.


----------



## Emmo

Hmmmm, I might be thinking twice about the Cheese Monte Cristo, having it twice that is, it looks really good!


----------



## wdwnut4life

All that food looks good!!!!


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

I LOVE Bengal BBQ!!! The food is so good and healthy and not expensive!!


----------



## Emmo

MMmmmmm another thing on my must have list for september!!  Bengal BBQ!


----------



## bubblygrl

yum! those asparagas with the bacon looks yummy, have to get that for sure!


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

bubblygrl said:


> yum! those asparagas with the bacon looks yummy, have to get that for sure!




They are SO good! Especially if they cook the bacon until it's more crispy. Yum!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

This is my favorite thread ever!   I love looking at all this yummy food.


----------



## Millie12591

I'm not sure if anyone will know what i'm talking about, I'm thinking the true Disers who've been going to DL forever will know.  There was an ice cream shop on Main St. (about five yrs. ago)that served hand dipped ice cream (don't know the name of the store, on the right side when your leaving DL) and they had this one flavor that you couldn't find anywhere but at DL, it had a funny name, lots of flavors blended together (no choclate in it mostly fruity....  I think LOL) I think??? I'm not sure if anyone will know what I'm talking about, but I'm going to put it out there anyway to see if someone will be able to help me figure it out. It was truly yummy, yum, yum.  I'm going to WDW and want to know the name of this icecream to see if I can find it there. Help! Thank you.


----------



## tinkerbelt

They had something similar at an ice cream shop when we lived in Utah - it was called Play-doh, and it was all different colors and it was like some kind of fruity or bubble-gum flavor I think.


----------



## spazzyjazzy

Millie12591 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone will know what i'm talking about, I'm thinking the true Disers who've been going to DL forever will know.  There was an ice cream shop on Main St. (about five yrs. ago)that served hand dipped ice cream (don't know the name of the store, on the right side when your leaving DL) and they had this one flavor that you couldn't find anywhere but at DL, it had a funny name, lots of flavors blended together (no choclate in it mostly fruity....  I think LOL) I think??? I'm not sure if anyone will know what I'm talking about, but I'm going to put it out there anyway to see if someone will be able to help me figure it out. It was truly yummy, yum, yum.  I'm going to WDW and want to know the name of this icecream to see if I can find it there. Help! Thank you.




Was it the Fantasmic flavor?


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks to all of you for the pictures and descriptions of foods at DL.  We are WDW veterans who get to DL only every 5 years or so (going in July), and things change!  

Last time we ate at Bengal BBQ we had grilled pineapple, which I loved, but it looks as if it is no longer offered there.  Also, some the newer restaurants are things we would have to try ourselves with a chance of not liking them.  I really do appreciate your guidelines on here!


----------



## cryssi

Millie12591 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone will know what i'm talking about, I'm thinking the true Disers who've been going to DL forever will know.  There was an ice cream shop on Main St. (about five yrs. ago)that served hand dipped ice cream (don't know the name of the store, on the right side when your leaving DL) and they had this one flavor that you couldn't find anywhere but at DL, it had a funny name, lots of flavors blended together (no choclate in it mostly fruity....  I think LOL) I think??? I'm not sure if anyone will know what I'm talking about, but I'm going to put it out there anyway to see if someone will be able to help me figure it out. It was truly yummy, yum, yum.  I'm going to WDW and want to know the name of this icecream to see if I can find it there. Help! Thank you.



Fantasia ice cream  and you could only get it at Disneyland...

Unfortunately, they haven't had it for a few years now, since Disney switched to Nestle products.    

The flavors were banana, pistachio, and black cherry.  You can kind of duplicate it if you go to Baskin Robbins and have them hand pack a quart.  Have them put those 3 flavors in it, and you can relive the glory of Fantasia ice cream!     Or get a triple scoop cone/cup with those flavors...

I was SO SAD when they stopped carrying Fantasia ice cream because it was my favorite...when we used to go every Friday while dating, DH and I would always get a waffle cone with Fantasia as we left the park...


----------



## princess@heart

cryssi said:


> The flavors were banana, pistachio, and black cherry.  You can kind of duplicate it if you go to Baskin Robbins and have them hand pack a quart.  Have them put those 3 flavors in it, and you can relive the glory of Fantasia ice cream!     Or get a triple scoop cone/cup with those flavors...




Mmmmm, Baskin Robbins has pistachio ice cream? I think I'm headed to the mall after work tomorrow!


----------



## got2travel

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks to all of you for the pictures and descriptions of foods at DL. We are WDW veterans who get to DL only every 5 years or so (going in July), and things change!
> 
> Last time we ate at Bengal BBQ we had grilled pineapple, which I loved, but it looks as if it is no longer offered there. Also, some the newer restaurants are things we would have to try ourselves with a chance of not liking them. I really do appreciate your guidelines on here!


 

Aw....I miss the grilled pineapple....you're correct, they no longer have it, but I just grill my own!


----------



## Michelle2

Millie12591 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone will know what i'm talking about, I'm thinking the true Disers who've been going to DL forever will know.  There was an ice cream shop on Main St. (about five yrs. ago)that served hand dipped ice cream (don't know the name of the store, on the right side when your leaving DL) and they had this one flavor that you couldn't find anywhere but at DL, it had a funny name, lots of flavors blended together (no choclate in it mostly fruity....  I think LOL) I think??? I'm not sure if anyone will know what I'm talking about, but I'm going to put it out there anyway to see if someone will be able to help me figure it out. It was truly yummy, yum, yum.  I'm going to WDW and want to know the name of this icecream to see if I can find it there. Help! Thank you.



It was the flavor called Fantasia! I know the green color was pistachio, but cannot remember what the other fruity flavors were. I was just at WDW in December, and cannot remember seeing it there, but you never know! Hope they have it there for you!


----------



## queenarmadillo

I hope this is the right place for this...

Can anyone tell me where you get the funnel cakes from in Disneyland? And someone back in the thread posted one with cream and fruit on it, can you also get plain ones?


----------



## princess@heart

queenarmadillo said:


> I hope this is the right place for this...
> 
> Can anyone tell me where you get the funnel cakes from in Disneyland? And someone back in the thread posted one with cream and fruit on it, can you also get plain ones?



Hopefully someone else can help you, but I can honestly say I did not see one single funnel cake while we were there a few days ago. And I am a funnel cake fan. I can smell them a mile away!


----------



## chrisn

Oh good lord!  I just went through all the picture threads and am slobbering all over my desk!  Thanks for all the great food recommends!  On our upcoming trip I absolutely MUST have:

Monte Cristo - either one, who cares, just doesn't matter!
Fried Chicken at Plaza Inn
Nachos at Whitewater Snacks
Anything at Carnation Cafe!
Those Fries, you know the ones - New Orleans Cafe
That Corkscrew Chicken Pasta at Pizza Port!
A Gourmet Burger at Taste Pilots
One of them there Bread Bowls at Pacific Warf - Not picky either!
Bacon Wrapped Asparagus from Bengal BBQ
and Last but not least...

The Strawberry Shortcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.

Done with my meal planning now, I'm gonna go choke down a rice cake!

I LOVE vacation eating!!!


----------



## got2travel

queenarmadillo said:


> I hope this is the right place for this...
> 
> Can anyone tell me where you get the funnel cakes from in Disneyland? And someone back in the thread posted one with cream and fruit on it, can you also get plain ones?


 

They have funnel cakes at the Mint Julep Bar I think. At least they used to. There also used to be funnel cakes at the place back by the Fantasyland Theater. Not sure if they still do now that it's changed over to Princesses.


----------



## thmar

chrisn said:


> .....
> Done with my meal planning now, I'm gonna go choke down a rice cake!
> 
> I LOVE vacation eating!!!


----------



## princess@heart

chrisn said:


> Those Fries, you know the ones - New Orleans Cafe



Those were SO GOOD! I ate so many I could only eat 1 triangle of my Monte Cristo!




chrisn said:


> I LOVE vacation eating!!!



LOL!   No kidding! I'm having a hard time getting back on track because of all the stuff we brought back from Marceline's Confectionary! I still have one more Mickey coconut head left!


----------



## arliepooh68

here is the funnel cake from the place right outside the saloon. . .


----------



## Shakthi

chrisn said:


> The Strawberry Shortcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.



I thought I read a while back that they no longer have it...since Disney wants to do more healthy stuff.


----------



## GailT

got2travel said:


> Aw....I miss the grilled pineapple....you're correct, they no longer have it, but I just grill my own!



I started grilling my own pinapple and I love it, I even bought carmel sauce to dip it in like I used to get at Ohanas in DW


----------



## Millie12591

cryssi said:


> Fantasia ice cream  and you could only get it at Disneyland...
> 
> Unfortunately, they haven't had it for a few years now, since Disney switched to Nestle products.
> 
> The flavors were banana, pistachio, and black cherry.



I'm so sad.  But thank you so much for answering me, I thought I was the only one who new this delicious dessert's name. LOL I'm so happy you set me straight!  Well, so much for trying to figure it out. I wonder why the parks do different things when it comes to food??? Do you know who made the ice cream Fantasia?


----------



## cryssi

Millie12591 said:


> I'm so sad.  But thank you so much for answering me, I thought I was the only one who new this delicious dessert's name. LOL I'm so happy you set me straight!  Well, so much for trying to figure it out. I wonder why the parks do different things when it comes to food??? Do you know who made the ice cream Fantasia?



You're welcome!  Everytime I go to the park, I miss that ice cream.  LOL  I think it was Carnation ice cream.  I'm sure it was specially made for Disneyland...but try my recommendation.  It will take you back to Disneyland, I promise!  Hmm...gotta go find a BR somewhere so I can make that creation, too!  lol


----------



## mikayla73

princess@heart said:


> Those were SO GOOD! I ate so many I could only eat 1 triangle of my Monte Cristo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   No kidding! I'm having a hard time getting back on track because of all the stuff we brought back from Marceline's Confectionary! I still have one more Mickey coconut head left!



What Mickey cocnut head? They have something else besides the macaroons that are all coconut? Oh do tell!!


----------



## MirandaPen

Mickey Mouse Pancake River Belle Terrace

My only food pic





We'll be sure to take more this June's trip


----------



## mikayla73

I posted some of these in my TR, but I will post them here too with more description. Our dinner at BB.

Souvie menu from BB - It is something they have going on to celebrate the opening of POTC4. It is a while supplies last kind of thing.





Wedge salad - the dressing was so good. It was very fresh and crisp.





Gumbo and what was left of the crab cakes - DH says they were both very good. The crab cakes were probably the 2nd best he has ever had. It was kinds of expensive for only two smallish crab cakes, but at least they were good.





Childs chicker dinner - it had everything she loved!





Split plate of Seafood Jambalaya - it was plenty of food to share. Plus it was pretty yummy and just a little spicy. It was a good spicy, not "I need 5 gallons of water to cool off" spicy, but just right.





Flying Dutchman Cookie Boat - mmmm warm and ooey gooey, so yummy!





My only regret from eating here is not getting the creme brulee.  I am not sure what I was thinking. I must have been blinded by the chocolate from the cookie boat Oh well ... next time for sure!


----------



## mikayla73

Blue Ribbon Bakery yummies!

cinnamon and pecan roll





regular and chocolate crossiants





coconut macaroons - mmmmmm soooooo goooood


----------



## VWCat

slurp


----------



## love2go2disney2

Looks  delicious !  We cant wait


----------



## JadeDarkstar

looks oh so yummy you make me and my DH hungry hehe we cant wait to go. i wounder if they still have the suvner munes and the dutchman cookie..the sail is grate

(can any one answer this) dose room survec at the disney land hotel, cost. if you are in conceroge room??


----------



## Lostgirlz

Yes room service still cost even if you are on concierge lvl.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

can u use dinning plan to [pay for it?


----------



## Lostgirlz

no i don't think you can.


----------



## faindrops27

You know what everyone. I miss DL so very badly!! Even though, I have  3 trips planned to go to WDW, and Universal Orlando . DL, was just like a whole new world to me, and I am so sad. I dont ever think. I will ever be able to go back. I miss those yummy asparagus bacon spears, that monte cristo, and even that overly sweet mint julep. Ok, as I type. I am getting sadder. Well, whoever gets to go, enjoy all that delicious yummy food for me.


----------



## SunDevilDaddy

tinkerbelt said:


> They had something similar at an ice cream shop when we lived in Utah - it was called Play-doh, and it was all different colors and it was like some kind of fruity or bubble-gum flavor I think.



Was that at Farr's in Ogden? Or, Country Boy Ice Cream? I can't remember which one but I grew up in Utah and swear that playdoh was at one of the two...

Brings back memories!


----------



## tinkerbelt

SunDevilDaddy said:


> Was that at Farr's in Ogden? Or, Country Boy Ice Cream? I can't remember which one but I grew up in Utah and swear that playdoh was at one of the two...
> 
> Brings back memories!



It was at Farr's!


----------



## Jennifer03

On the left is pasta, and on the right is the Skinny Melt with a turkey patty from PCH Grill.





Pizza from Storyteller's Cafe.





My hot dog from the Refreshment Corner.





Chicken with grapes and Chicken Bruschetta Salad at the Golden Vine Winery in California Adventure.





Orange sorbet from the Golden Vine Winery.





Mickey Mouse pancakes from PCH Grill.





Mickey Mouse waffle from PCH Grill.


----------



## Emmo

Who could say no to Mickey pancakes and waffles??


----------



## GailT

I'm hungry, maybe I shouldn't have looked at this thread till after I eat.
Late yr was the first yr I had mickey pancakes after all these yrs going to DW but made it a tradition having them at DL so I can't wait to go backand have them again. They are regular pancakes but the fact that they are shaped like Mickey they taste even better


----------



## GailT

faindrops27 said:


> You know what everyone. I miss DL so very badly!! Even though, I have  3 trips planned to go to WDW, and Universal Orlando . DL, was just like a whole new world to me, and I am so sad. I dont ever think. I will ever be able to go back. I miss those yummy asparagus bacon spears, that monte cristo, and even that overly sweet mint julep. Ok, as I type. I am getting sadder. Well, whoever gets to go, enjoy all that delicious yummy food for me.




I have founf that DL can be a little lass $$$ wise they DW. I don't know about the airfare for you but it isn't that much different going from Boston.
I am going back to DW next yr  but for a long weekend but my trip will always be CA. so much more to see besides DL too.


----------



## MirandaPen

Making of the Mickey Mouse Pacakes




Mickey Mouse Pancakes and some other breakfasts at the River Belle Terrace




Had to try that Tiger tail for the first time - loved it




Zoloco layered chocolate cake




Zoloco Tres Leche cake


----------



## yeaUHS

looks delicious! hope you had a great time!


----------



## Misskitty3

Miranada,

Zoloco is our favorite place to eat at DL -- we always eat there on our first day at the park.  However, I must have missed the desserts on our previous trips....Wow!!! Those look sooo good!  Next time we are having dessert too!

THanks for sharing.


----------



## cryssi

We do zocalo often, but have never gotten the desserts...they look good...


----------



## MirandaPen

You know I have never been to the French Market. I don't eat meat, if anyone out there is going to Disneyland soon and happens to not eat meat either, please take pics!


----------



## eatntae

SandraVB79 said:


>


Wasn't sure where to post this, and I don't know if it deserves its own thread, but we recently discovered that the Dole Whip stands gives a discount for APs. I had to quote this picture since I don't have one of my own


----------



## mikayla73

DH and I found we got discounts almost every where with the PAP. Even at the corn dog stand!

Here's a couple pics of treats from Pooh Corner.
Peanutbutter cup fudge





Tigger Tail!


----------



## PNO4TE

A quick question... is the Golden Vine Winery that some of you have shown pictures from and the Wine Country Trattoria at DCA the same thing?  Or has WCT replaced GVW since those pictures were taken?


----------



## Misskitty3

PNO4TE said:


> A quick question... is the Golden Vine Winery that some of you have shown pictures from and the Wine Country Trattoria at DCA the same thing?  Or has WCT replaced GVW since those pictures were taken?



I believe the Vineyard Room is a restaurant adjacent to the  Golden Vine Winery and the WCT is a restaurant within that same area.

Does that make sense?

Maybe this map will help:  http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/map/mapSWF?name=MapOverviewPage


----------



## PNO4TE

Misskitty3 said:


> I believe the Vineyard Room is a restaurant adjacent to the  Golden Vine Winery and the WCT is a restaurant within that same area.
> 
> *Does that make sense?*
> 
> Maybe this map will help:  http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/map/mapSWF?name=MapOverviewPage



It does now, thanks!  And thanks for the link to to map, which also helped.


----------



## mariezp

got2travel said:


> Ok, I have come to the conclusion that the folks at the Corn Dog Castle just don't cook the corn dogs as well as the Red Wagon in Disneyland.



I totally agree! The red cart corn dogs in DL are much better than the ones at CA!


----------



## MirandaPen

mariezp said:


> I totally agree! The red cart corn dogs in DL are much better than the ones at CA!


 I wish they'd make Vaggie corn dogs


----------



## Hound 109

MirandaPen said:


> Making of the Mickey Mouse Pacakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Pancakes and some other breakfasts at the River Belle Terrace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to try that Tiger tail for the first time - loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoloco layered chocolate cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoloco Tres Leche cake


Great pics.

Miranda, i've never eaten at Zocalo.....which of those deserts do you prefer?  I LOVE tres leches cake if it's done well.  (love it when it's mushy/yummy).  


hound   
Thanks.


----------



## MirandaPen

Hound 109 said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Miranda, i've never eaten at Zocalo.....which of those deserts do you prefer?  I LOVE tres leches cake if it's done well.  (love it when it's mushy/yummy).
> 
> 
> hound
> Thanks.


I have to admit we were so full that between the 4 of us we couldn't finish either. However for the Mexican theming, you have to go tres leches.


----------



## mikayla73

Aren't they cute!


----------



## love2go2disney2

I love those cupcakes. Where are those cupcakes found at disneyland/  My kids would love those!!


----------



## iridemyownmc

love2go2disney2 said:


> I love those cupcakes. Where are those cupcakes found at disneyland/  My kids would love those!!



I believe I saw those cupcakes at the Ca. Zephyr cafe in DCA.


----------



## mikayla73

love2go2disney2 said:


> I love those cupcakes. Where are those cupcakes found at disneyland/  My kids would love those!!



Those were at the Main Street Bakery. Yummy!!


----------



## cmputerdazed

oh, please keep posting.  i will have another year until we go but love to look at the food.


----------



## heatherleigh

Now I'm going to have to take pics on our trip.  My husband is going to be so embarressed, lol!  I don't care though.  They are my favorite pictures of all!  The last time we went, he was being cheap, so we didn't get to try all the great food.  The only place we happened upon was Bengal BBQ, which was delicious and low priced.  This time, we are doing it big!  

I wrote down a couple things from this post: Cafe Orleans for the beignets and pomme frites.  I also want to try the monte Cristo.  I've never had one, ever.


----------



## Emmo

Only 48 days til I take lots of food pics


----------



## BearsBabe

Em,
It's a good thing you are planning on taking food pictures, because I will forget!


----------



## Emmo

BB - Last year people must have thought I was mental but I carried on, but I'm a bit worried about taking pics of food in the 'special place'


----------



## oscarkitty1

mikayla73 said:


> Aren't they cute!



I had two of the Nemo cupcakes when we were at DL last weekend!   

They were so good.  The coral was made from milk chocolate, and a thin piece of sugar.  Even the Nemo was edible, but it didn't seem to have any flavor, so I didn't eat it. 

Vicki


----------



## Emmo

I've gotta get me one of those when we go!!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

I'm going Sept 16th and I am sooooo sad River Belle will be closed!!!


----------



## thmar

Pinkstarblm said:


> I'm going Sept 16th and I am sooooo sad River Belle will be closed!!!



Have a great time!!


----------



## bright_eyes97

just wondering how far in advance should you make reservations for blue bayou?  FI and I are going for our honeymoon next month and thought it would be a nice place for dinner.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

bright_eyes97 said:


> just wondering how far in advance should you make reservations for blue bayou?  FI and I are going for our honeymoon next month and thought it would be a nice place for dinner.



ASAP! They let you make them 60 days out


----------



## bright_eyes97

Pinkstarblm said:


> ASAP! They let you make them 60 days out



thanks.  i'll get on that this weekend


----------



## Warlock128

Loving these pictures ^_^ does anyone have pictures of the food served inside of blue bayou? so i can get a good idea of what itll look like? =]


----------



## XTinabell

oscarkitty1 said:


> Even the Nemo was edible, but it didn't seem to have any flavor, so I didn't eat it.
> 
> Vicki



Did you know according to law, everything served with food must be edible? We had ice cream once that had these rose petals on it and we didn't think we could eat them but then we were told by my aunt (lawyer) that its illegal to serve un edible things with food or on food and those petals were AMAZING! Tasted like raspberries.


----------



## DisDancerina

XTinabell said:


> Did you know according to law, everything served with food must be edible? We had ice cream once that had these rose petals on it and we didn't think we could eat them but then we were told by my aunt (lawyer) that its illegal to serve un edible things with food or on food and those petals were AMAZING! Tasted like raspberries.



Wow! I'll have to try the plastic with the cookie boat at the Blue Bayou next time


----------



## XTinabell

DisDancerina said:


> Wow! I'll have to try the plastic with the cookie boat at the Blue Bayou next time



Well aren't you cheeky! 

I'm wondering what plastic you are referring?? When I checked everything served with the cookie boat was edible, including the flag that appears to be plastic. It's made from the same sugary thing that the treasure chest is made from that is served with the creme brulee.


----------



## #17 Cherry Tree Lane

DisDancerina said:


> Wow! I'll have to try the plastic with the cookie boat at the Blue Bayou next time



I tried it the first time I went to Blue Bayou...it tastes like hardened sugar.  It was actually really difficult to get a bite out of the flag.  But it was fun so give it a whirl!


----------



## cryssi

clam chowder from the French Market:


----------



## famograham

I had that clam chowder on Friday afternoon. The flavour was excellent, however, unfortunately the texture was as thick as pudding


----------



## cryssi

famograham said:


> I had that clam chowder on Friday afternoon. The flavour was excellent, however, unfortunately the texture was as thick as pudding



it _is_ a pretty thick chowder...not really soupy at all...


----------



## chibichibirei

*Droools!* This entire thread has me hungry now! I don't have any pictures of the food, but BB was the best eating experience I had in DL. I loved everything we ate, but BB was special! The creme brulee was to die for!


----------



## LuvDaVillains

Sorry, no pictures, but if you love ribs, my DH and DS swear by Storyteller's in the Grand Californian.  This is the first place I could get DS to eat anything but cheeseburgers or pizza!


----------



## audrabolster

Looking through all these posts have made me SO hungry!


----------



## bumbershoot

love2go2disney2 said:


> I love those cupcakes. Where are those cupcakes found at disneyland/  My kids would love those!!



We got one for DS at the bakery in the "train" next to Burr-bank at DCA, just back in late September.  DS loved it (the next morning...he was beyond passed out even before we left DCA), but within an hour needed proper food, I think the sugar got to him (he's 3).  


I wish I had taken pictures to share!  But unless someone wants a picture of split pea soup from Andersen's, I have nothing.


----------



## pixleyyy

I LOVE the desserts at Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## giftcard

The Flying Dutchman Cookie Boat was soooooo yummy!  I saved the mast and sail and they didn't break on the flight and are now on display in my kitchen.


----------



## MirandaPen

This is the Desert Sampler from the Napa Rose. It was our ten year anniversary, they must have noticed our pins. I thought it was very sweet of them to write in chocolate on our plate.


----------



## oscarkitty1

Here are Chili Cheese Fries from Taste Pilot's Grill.  You can also have onions, but DH doesn't like them.  One order is a meal for both of us!


----------



## Misskitty3

Carnation Cafe Breakfast.....yummy!!








Decaf Iced Mocha






Cinnamon Roll French Toast and Bacon





Apple Pancakes with Sausage


----------



## Misskitty3

La Brea Express Breakfasts....we didn't eat here other than coffee but they had their breakfast out on display so I took the picture.


----------



## Misskitty3

Dinner at Cafe Orleans........it was wonderful!!  I also wanted to order the chocolate crepe souffle dessert but found out _after_ we finished our meal it would take 15 minutes.  So we skipped it this time.






Crab Salad Sandwich





Garlic Fries and French Onion Soup....yummmmmmmmy





House Salad with Raspberry vinagrette





Kids Macaroni and Cheese - DS couldn't get enough of this


----------



## Misskitty3

Birthday dessert at Storytellers Cafe








Misc treats at Blue Ribbon Bakery








Pumpkin Muffins at Blue Ribbon Bakery








Mickey Cookie at Blue Ribbon Bakery


----------



## Misskitty3

Lunch at Blue Bayou.......one of the best meals of our trip.
DH had the short ribs (and I forgot to take a picture) and I had the chicken -- it was awesome.  Both tasted like delicious home cooking!  The desserts were as good as they looked!!  We had ressies for 11:30 and got a waterside table with no problem.






Creme Brulee Trio (Vanilla, Chocolate and Passion Fruit)







The infamous Cookie Boat







Roasted Chicken with yummy, creamy potatos and veggies


----------



## Misskitty3

Rancho Zocalo - one of our favorites on every trip!!






Coconut Flan was AWESOME!!!







Red Chile Cheese Enchiladas

We also had great kids meals and their Limon Chips are sooo good.


----------



## Misskitty3

Wine Country Trattoria - very good.






Salad on Pizzette (can't remeber the real name??)






Meatball Sandwich - DH said it was really, really good!


----------



## cryssi

I've never been to the Wine Country Trattoria but it looks good!


----------



## Emmo

I've been back a couple of weeks but kept forgetting to post!!






Me with my 'make your own sundae' at the Soda fountain place in Hollywood!







Pepperoni Pizza at Whitewater snacks at the Grand Californian!  This was lovely!!






Beef Nachos, also at WWS






Chicken Nachos at WWS






Chicken Skewer at Bengal BBQ, Didn't like it much!!  The sauce was yucky, wish I had got the veggie one!





Sticky bun with walnuts from blue ribbon bakery





Cinnamon bun with icing stuff from blue ribbon bakery.  Yummy!! 





Blue cheese and chilli burger with onion rings from taste pilots grill





Cheese burger with fries from taste pilots, my favourite burger place (yes I know they all come from the same place)


----------



## Emmo

More from my trip!





My charger at Club 33 lunch. 

I forgot to get a pic of my starter plate from the buffet.  There was salads, fresh sliced meats, fish on ice among many other things!






My lunch at Club 33.  Pan roast chicken with truffled macaroni and cheese.  (no truffles in my mac and cheese, which is a good thing!)  One of the best meals I have ever had, succulent chicken and the mac and cheese was a dream!







My Husbands meal, Contessa shrimp scampi, with baby arugula and heirloom tomato linguine.  My husband said the shrimp were tasty and very large!






My friends meal, pan seared petit chateubriand witha vintage port reduction.  This was also gorgeous, cooked to perfection and there was mashed potato under the steak.






Another friends meal, Lumache fresh pasta three by three.





This was a selection of the mini desserts from the buffet.  The chocolate volcano thingy was the best!

This was a great experience and we had a lovely time!!


----------



## XTinabell

Emmo I am drooling! Both your posts look mmmmmmmmmmmhmmmm. I can't wait for disney yummies next month. I wish I could go to club 33 though, I think I would order everything your party had just for myself. It all look so friggin good. Wow I'm hungry!


----------



## Emmo

You would have one very big bill at the end of it!!!


----------



## grimgrningghost

does anyone know where i can find a picture of the honeypot apple from pooh's corner?


----------



## tinklynn

I have a couple of pictures from the now defunct  Fantasmic dessert buffet terrace if anyone would like to see them.  Problem is I'm brand new here and don't know how to post a picture!  Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I would love to see pictures of your food, my favorite 

You can load it into photobucket.com then it will give you a link to copy then you can past it right into your post.  Once you do it, it's pretty easy


----------



## got2travel

tinklynn said:


> I have a couple of pictures from the now defunct Fantasmic dessert buffet terrace if anyone would like to see them. Problem is I'm brand new here and don't know how to post a picture! Any help would be great.
> Thanks


 

I think you have to have a few more posts before you can post pictures. I think the requirement is 10 posts. As previous poster said, you can upload to photobucket then post the link here. There is also a place to upload here on DIS. Just click on the Community Photos link on the top of the board. Follow the instructions to upload your photo. After you photo is uploaded, click on it to view it, then right click on the photo and copy the Properties. Then in your post, click the yellow box above the post area, it looks like a picture of mountains, paste the properties that you copied from your photo.


----------



## garate55

Here is a Blue Cheese Burger w/vegetable salad, a Chili Burger w/fries and ribs w/onion rings from Taste Pilots Grill.






Gotta say, that chili burger was delicious.


----------



## thmar

garate55 said:


> Here is a Blue Cheese Burger w/vegetable salad, a Chili Burger w/fries and ribs w/onion rings from Taste Pilots Grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, that chili burger was delicious.



*YUM!!*


----------



## iceprincess

Love this thread!
Can anyone tell me how big the skewers are at Bengal BBQ and whether the Sonoma Chicken Salad at Pacific Wharf is worth getting?
Thanks!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

iceprincess said:


> Love this thread!
> Can anyone tell me how big the skewers are at Bengal BBQ and whether the Sonoma Chicken Salad at Pacific Wharf is worth getting?
> Thanks!



I LOVE the chicken salad at Pacific Wharf! It's deeeliiccious! When we go this time I'm making sure we're eating there again..


----------



## jenksdj

iceprincess said:


> Love this thread!
> Can anyone tell me how big the skewers are at Bengal BBQ and whether the Sonoma Chicken Salad at Pacific Wharf is worth getting?
> Thanks!


The skewers at Bengal BBQ aren't huge.  One is great for a snack, but to make a meal of it you might want two (or three if you're a man or a big eater).  Our favorite was the spicy one (can't remember the name of it).  Thought we'd like the polynesian one, but it was a little too sweet for us.  The line up moves fairly quickly, so don't let it discourage you.  It's worth the wait!


----------



## got2travel

jenksdj said:


> The skewers at Bengal BBQ aren't huge. One is great for a snack, but to make a meal of it you might want two (or three if you're a man or a big eater). Our favorite was the spicy one (can't remember the name of it). Thought we'd like the polynesian one, but it was a little too sweet for us. The line up moves fairly quickly, so don't let it discourage you. It's worth the wait!


 

I agree, a skewer alone would just be a snack. But what we do is get a meat skewer, a veggie (usually the bacon wrapped asparagus), and breadsticks. Then we've got a meal.


----------



## PrincessKell

here are some of the pictures I remembered to take during our trip on Thanksgiving.
From Ariels Grotto




Buffet breakfast from Lilo and Stitch Aloha Breakfast (picky eater hehe)




our yummy sweet treats after Thanksgiving meal at Story Tellers Cafe


----------



## iceprincess

So at DL yesterday, I went the whole day subsisting on nothing but coffee, and then for dinner had the Monte Cristo and Pommes Frites, and later had the Creme Brulee.  Let's just say next time I'll stick to Bengal and salads.   

But anyways, I just had to chime in and say how WONDERFUL the Monte Cristo and garlic fries were.  The fries could have used an extra little container of sauce.  The Creme Brulee was good, but not grunt-tastic.  No pics, but there are already plenty.

I noticed that Cafe Orleans had a PBJ Monte Cristo.  Does anyone know how they make it? PB and cheese with dipping sauce?


----------



## mattb6565

omg, whoever was the first person in this thread to recommend the Tigger Tail....thank you.  It was magnificent.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Here are my Dining Photos from my recent trip to Disneyland!  



Wine Country Trattoria  
California Adventure



Bread





Broccoli & Cheese Soup





Spaghetti & Meatballs





Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Paradise Pier Hotel








Mango Hot Tea





Miso Soup & Salad





Edamame, Chicken Teriyaki, & Vegetable Tempura





Avacado & Cucumber Sushi


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Carnation Cafe








Mickey Waffle with Strawberry topping & Breakfast Potatoes


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

PCH Grill
Paradise Pier Hotel



Crazy Straws





Mushroom Bisque





Chicken Breast Sandwich with Fries





Cheese Pizza


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill 
California Adventure



Vegetable Burrito & Cinnamon Mickey Crisps


----------



## XTinabell

Pacific Warf Cafe
Breakfast crouissant with fresh fruit - very good




Salinas Turkey Sandwhich with chips - sandwhich good, a bit too much bread though, chips were greasy and not tasty but that's not disney's fault




Carnation Cafe
Crouissant chicken club with fresh fruit




Half soup half sandwhich - turkey sandwhich loaded baked potato soup, both were excellent.





And for those wondering if the sail on the cookie boat at Blue Bayou is edible:


----------



## Shakthi

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill
> California Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> Vegetable Burrito & Cinnamon Mickey Crisps



We ate there this week and it was horrible. The food was cold, the rice and meat were dry and even the guacamole was dark and tasteless. The worst experience we had.


----------



## romymichelle21

Hopefully this isn't a repeat picture? But a lot of them aren't showing up for me right now - so I can't see the whole thread  Anyway, here's the cookie boat DB and I shared from Blue Bayou! (Which is my_* favoritest*_ restaurant ever) And a bonus picture inside the restaurant itself - _without_ flash!

Oh - and the sail/mast on the cookie boat IS edible, but tastes like nothing! Hard as a rock. It's NOT meant to be eaten, even if it technically can be. Try a nibble - it's like wood.


----------



## bumbershoot

Shakthi said:


> We ate there this week and it was horrible. The food was cold, the rice and meat were dry and even the guacamole was dark and tasteless. The worst experience we had.



Oh what a bummer!  We ate there (same meal, minus the crisps) in early December and it was really good!


----------



## bumbershoot

I got pictures from two meals this trip.  

We had a late breakfast at Storyteller's, which meant the buffet.  They stop serving off the menu at their last breakfast seating, which they didn't tell me when making the PS, and I really wanted to order off the menu.  Sniffle sniffle.

But we made the best of it.

They asked if DS wanted "Mickey waffles and pancakes".  That meant Mickey waffles and normal pancakes, for the record.  We got some fruit and a croissant for him, too.  He ate more than I think we've ever seen him eat at once, so he must have liked it!

DH and I had basically the same things from the menu...scrambled eggs, DH had an omelette with cheese, jalapeno, and tomato (in Sept he had just jalapeno and cheese in an omlette at PP, lol).  They had vegetarian "sausage", which was a lovely surprise.  Chocolate croissant, fruit, potatoes...  And coffee, yum, coffee.  The server told me, with a hint of glee, that it was a special restaurant blend of Nescafe, and that no one ever believes them b/c it's good coffee.  No one believes me, either, but that's what she told me!

Pictures of remnants, lol.

















Cafe Orleans.  DS had the Mickey waffles again, with fruit.  I had the Cafe Scrambled Eggs without bacon (we're all veggie, so if I forget to mention it, we never have the meat), DH had the Three-Cheese "Monte Cristo" French Toast, and then we shared the Mickey Shaped Beignets with raspberry
coulis and creme anglaise.

I liked the eggs, but they didn't feel/taste quite "real".  I actually had the same problem at Storyteller's, but it was more pronounced at Cafe Orleans.  It might just be because at home we eat organic, free range eggs that are as fresh as possible, and they taste far better than the regular eggs, so I can only imagine that restaurant-level eggs are even less good.

Robert liked the french toast, but ignored me when I told him that even die-hard eaters have a hard time finishing it.  He tends to eat fast, especially when he thinks he's being "naughty" (lifelong food issues, poor guy), so he didn't realize that it was going to feel so bad in his stomach until he had scarfed it down.  EAT SLOWLY when you get that dish.  The compote it comes with made him happy, because it combines to cut the "sharp" of the cheese and the sweet of the french toast.

DS liked the waffles, and the fruit.  

And I liked the coffee.


----------



## romymichelle21

Forgot I had this one!  Chocolate whatchamacallit cake from Ariel's Grotto! Soooo good. DB forked into his first, and the look of contentment on his face was priceless


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Shakthi said:


> We ate there this week and it was horrible. The food was cold, the rice and meat were dry and even the guacamole was dark and tasteless. The worst experience we had.



Sorry to hear that. Our food was actual fantastic! My DH isn't a huge Mexian food fan and he even loved it. It was really cold and windy that day and our food was still warm, eventhought we were eating outside. I just love those Mickey Crisps!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

California Adventure







Bread





Onion Soup





Chicken Noodle Soup





Penne Pasta





Hamburger & Fries





Apple Crisp





Chocolate Cake


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride




----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Mickey Pretzel


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Disneyland Hotel









Bread & Hot Tea





Salad 





Vegetable Pasta





Sausage Fettuccine


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Disneyland Hotel














Bananas Foster Pancakes


----------



## jnjusoioa

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Mickey Pretzel




Love the Mickey pretzel, where did you find that?? So cute!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

We got a mickey pretzel at Bengal BBQ, as just one place that has 'em.

Found it to be rather nasty, but DS seemed to like it.  

Fairy_Tale_Bride I like how you did your pictures, with the sign first.  How was all that food, besides being pretty?


----------



## jnjusoioa

bumbershoot said:


> We got a mickey pretzel at Bengal BBQ, as just one place that has 'em.
> 
> Found it to be rather nasty, but DS seemed to like it.
> 
> Fairy_Tale_Bride I like how you did your pictures, with the sign first.  How was all that food, besides being pretty?




Thank you for letting me know about the Mickey pretzel.


----------



## jnjusoioa

I had a few dining questions, first of all, I was wondering where between the three hotels is a nice place to eat with a quiet atmosphere to take some friends for lunch/dinner. 

Also if you had to pick your three favorite character meals at DL and CA, which would they be and why? Thanks. 

It seems at DL they have a lot of different Mickey shaped items, very cool.


----------



## romymichelle21

jnjusoioa said:


> Also if you had to pick your three favorite character meals at DL and CA, which would they be and why?



I'd say the only one I've been to - Ariel's Grotto in CA  

DB and I went because I'd read that Ariel sits there for pictures all day (with no lines!), and I'd been wanting to "meet" her for awhile  

The restaurant is _lovely_ inside, and even though it was just the 2 of us, it was fun! Character meals aren't just for kids  It was especially cute that the princesses (Cinderella, Belle, Snow White, and Aurora) each came by the tables to talk to us - and since we didn't have kids there - they just make normal conversation! (In a princess-ey way). They would all ask him if he was having a nice day with his princess  (me!). Very cute. And the food was good, too!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

jnjusoioa said:


> Love the Mickey pretzel, where did you find that?? So cute!!!



I know! I can't believe WDW doesn't have these! DL has much more Mickey themed food then WDW. It's a shocker! You can find them at many of the food carts and other Disney themed food too! It always tastes better to me!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

bumbershoot said:


> We got a mickey pretzel at Bengal BBQ, as just one place that has 'em.
> 
> Found it to be rather nasty, but DS seemed to like it.
> 
> Fairy_Tale_Bride I like how you did your pictures, with the sign first.  How was all that food, besides being pretty?




We really enjoyed all of our food and had a wonderful time at all of the DL restaurants we ate at. I'd have to say that Yamabuki was our favorite! It was our first time dining at all of these DL restaurants and we have no complaints. We were also very impressed with Hook's Pointe and Steakhouse 55 at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> I know! I can't believe WDW doesn't have these! DL has much more Mickey themed food then WDW. It's a shocker! You can find them at many of the food carts and other Disney themed food too! It always tastes better to me!




That is so cool, I can't wait to see all the Mickey themed food, so cool, Mickey is the man!!!


----------



## oscarkitty1

You can even get Mickey Gingerbread Men!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

oscarkitty1 said:


> You can even get Mickey Gingerbread Men!!



Oh my gosh, now those are just precious, where can I find them??


----------



## oscarkitty1

jnjusoioa said:


> Oh my gosh, now those are just precious, where can I find them??



I got these two at Marcilene's in Downtown Disney, but I also saw them in the Candy Store at DCA, just off of Sunshine Plaza.  

We bought them on our departure day, the 23rd, and I had one Christmas Eve and one Christmas morning.


----------



## jnjusoioa

oscarkitty1 said:


> I got these two at Marcilene's in Downtown Disney, but I also saw them in the Candy Store at DCA, just off of Sunshine Plaza.
> 
> We bought them on our departure day, the 23rd, and I had one Christmas Eve and one Christmas morning.



Those are just too cute, I love em, I will for sure have to get some of them on the Christmas trip next year. I love, love, love all the Mickey themed food at DL!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

I was  looking over the dining thread, I was wondering do you need to make reservations at River Bell Terrace, those Mickey Mouse pancakes look yummy and I just need to try some.

Also where can I find the Tigger Tails??

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Shakthi

TaI just had my first Tigger Tail.  You can find them at the Pooh's Corner Candy Shop in Critter Country


----------



## GailT

jnjusoioa said:


> I was  looking over the dining thread, I was wondering do you need to make reservations at River Bell Terrace, those Mickey Mouse pancakes look yummy and I just need to try some.
> 
> Also where can I find the Tigger Tails??
> 
> Thank you for all your help.




We didn't have to make reservations for RB. As far as the TT I didn't have one and didn't see where they sold them, I wouldn't mind one of those for my next trip, maybe someone else knows where to find them


----------



## jnjusoioa

Shakthi said:


> TaI just had my first Tigger Tail.  You can find them at the Pooh's Corner Candy Shop in Critter Country




Thank you so much, can't wait to have one!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

GailT said:


> We didn't have to make reservations for RB. As far as the TT I didn't have one and didn't see where they sold them, I wouldn't mind one of those for my next trip, maybe someone else knows where to find them




Thank you for letting me know, I appreciate it so much, I just need to try those Mickey pancakes, they look so yummy!!!


----------



## actionvaughn

Monte Cristo from Cafe Orleans. Not as delicious as usual, but still very satisfying after not having it for a while.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Mickey Mouse Pancakes - Our original Mickey Mouse shaped Pancakes... for the Child in all of us. $6.99

Mark Twain - Scrambled Eggs, Country Style Potatoes, & Choice of Bacon or Sausage and a biscuit. $7.99


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

The breakfasts were from River Bell Terrace.

This are from the Carnation Cafe.

Smoked Turkey - Smoked Turkey with Monterey Jack cheese, fresh green leaf lettuce, sliced tomato, tucked inside fresh pretzel bread accompanied by whole grain mustard & mayonnaise spread. Served with choice of potato salad, mixed green salad, or fresh fruit. $9.29






Three Cheese Vegetable Medley - Cheddar, Monterey Jack, and Gruyere Swiss cheeses, sliced cucumbers, tomato, zucchini, fresh green leaf lettuce, red onions, tucked inside fresh pretzel bread accompanied with a pesto mayonnaise. Served with choice of potato salad, mixed green salad, or fresh fruit. $9.29 (croissant substituted for the pretzle bread)


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

My Mickey Waffles from Carnation Cafe





My DBF's Monte Cristo from Cafe Orleans.





Our Dole Whip Float. YUM!





My enchilada plate at Rancho Del Zocalo.





YUMMY! Tiger Tail!!


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> YUMMY! Tiger Tail!!


I've seen pics and heard about these, but I don't know what they actually are??  
Is it a dessert of some sort? And where do you get them? 

Thanks!


----------



## lulubelle

Hi Beth 
I actually had a tigger tail this summer.  It is marshmellows on a stick dipped in caramel and doused in orange flavored sugary icing and drizzled with chocolate.  It is very sweet and indulgent.  I ate half on the spot and half later in the hotel room.  I got mine at the shop right between Splash and Winnie the Pooh.  I don't eat chocolate, so this was a good choice for me.  They have so many treats there, it is hard to choose just one.


----------



## mommaU4

lulubelle said:


> Hi Beth
> I actually had a tigger tail this summer.  It is marshmellows on a stick dipped in caramel and doused in orange flavored sugary icing and drizzled with chocolate.  It is very sweet and indulgent.  I ate half on the spot and half later in the hotel room.  I got mine at the shop right between Splash and Winnie the Pooh.  I don't eat chocolate, so this was a good choice for me.  They have so many treats there, it is hard to choose just one.



Huh. That sounds interesting. Thanks Linda. I think I'm going to have to make sure I try one of those next time we go.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MMM, sounds good!  I had been wondering about these too!  A must get for the April trip!


----------



## jenksdj

When I first saw and heard about these Tigger Tails on this board I thought it would be too sweet for me.  But when we arrived in Disneyland and saw them I just had to try one to see for myself.  I shared it with DD5 and DD7.  We all loved it so much we had to go back and get more!  We bought ours at the candy shop by the Winnie the Pooh ride, but I have heard on other threads that you can also get them at Marceline's in DTD.  They also have the same thing in just plain chocolate instead of orange chocolate, but I don't know what they're called.

My mouth is watering just thinking about it!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

How are the Mickey Beignets at Cafe Orleans?  I'm contemplating making a PS for my next (and last for a potentially long while) so I can try the fries and the beignets...


----------



## tinkerbelt

The beignets are fabulous!  And you HAVE to try the fries...also get an order to go, they are SO GOOD cold!


----------



## got2travel

jenksdj said:


> When I first saw and heard about these Tigger Tails on this board I thought it would be too sweet for me. But when we arrived in Disneyland and saw them I just had to try one to see for myself. I shared it with DD5 and DD7. We all loved it so much we had to go back and get more! We bought ours at the candy shop by the Winnie the Pooh ride, but I have heard on other threads that you can also get them at Marceline's in DTD. They also have the same thing in just plain chocolate instead of orange chocolate, but I don't know what they're called.
> 
> My mouth is watering just thinking about it!


 

The Tigger Tails are only available by the Pooh ride. The others don't have actual names, but you can get fugde covered marshmallows (my favorite), milk chocolate covered marshmallows, and sometimes dark chocolate covered marshmallows at the Candy Shop on Main Street and at Marceline's. Sometimes they'll have others, like with gummy worms, crushed graham crackers, etc, but mostly those fancy ones are only back by Pooh.


----------



## CoronaGuy

Hello all!

I read through this thread collecting some great dishes to try out.

I have yet to start a pre-trip report but my family (me, DW, DS6, DD4) and I are off to DLR for four days in late February.   

We have PS reservations for Goofy's Kitchen (breakfast), Ariel's Grotto (lunch), and Blue Bayou (dinner).   

Will take pictures and notes.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

Omlette from Storyteller's Cafe... Sooooo good!





Crab Salad Sandwich from Cafe Orleans.. Should've taken an after picture. Took a bite and literally started to gag. It was horrible!





Chicken Fusilla from Red Rocket's soooooo good!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Pinkstarblm said:


> Omlette from Storyteller's Cafe... Sooooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crab Salad Sandwich from Cafe Orleans.. Should've taken an after picture. Took a bite and literally started to gag. It was horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Fusilla from Red Rocket's soooooo good!




This is totally off subject, but what store did you get your sweatshirt at? I love it and hope to pick one up come March. Thanks.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

I got in September at the store across from Ariel's grotto.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Pinkstarblm said:


> I got in September at the store across from Ariel's grotto.



Thank you so much, it is so cute, love it!!!


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

jnjusoioa said:


> This is totally off subject, but what store did you get your sweatshirt at? I love it and hope to pick one up come March. Thanks.



Hey Jen! I have that sweatshirt too! I bought the sweatshirt, photo album, and shot glass that all had the same design. It was just too cute no to buy it all!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Hey Jen! I have that sweatshirt too! I bought the sweatshirt, photo album, and shot glass that all had the same design. It was just too cute no to buy it all!



Hi Lindsey, I remember seeing them in June so I figured they were a 2007 design so I could Disneland DeliEars today and was able to score myself one, I was so happy, they were getting out of them the lady said, so I think they will probably have a new one for this year but I am glad I was able to get one. That is so cool that you have the photo album and shot glass, way cool.


----------



## lulubelle

Creme Brulee from The Grand Californian This was DH's Christmas Party, but they make it the same for the restaurants.  YUM!


----------



## lulubelle

ME at said party!


----------



## Cabelle1863

Fudge from Marceline's Confectionery in DTD.






The mint chocolate fudge in the upper left hand corner was out of this world. So delicious! The cookies & cream fudge in the upper right hand corner was good but not a favorite, we prefer a more chocolately-fudgy flavor. We haven't tried the other pieces yet since we arrived home this evening.


----------



## VegasMike21

I simply loved their chocolate fudge when I had it last June, was awesome!


----------



## Cabelle1863

The delicious Chicken Brushetta salad at Wine County Trattoria in DCA.




It was so good! The Wine County Trattoria is easily our favorite Table Service Restaurant.


----------



## got2travel

That salad looks amazing. I've only eaten at the Trattoria once, but I did enjoy it. Unfortunately I completely forgot to take pictures. May have to go back in March.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Cabelle1863 said:


> Fudge from Marceline's Confectionery in DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mint chocolate fudge in the upper left hand corner was out of this world. So delicious! The cookies & cream fudge in the upper right hand corner was good but not a favorite, we prefer a more chocolately-fudgy flavor. We haven't tried the other pieces yet since we arrived home this evening.




This fudge is making my mouth water, I have this funny feeling I am going to come home from my trip 20 pounds heavier.


----------



## staley7580

I have GOT to agree about the crab sandwich... It was REALLY bad when I had it!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

staley7580 said:


> I have GOT to agree about the crab sandwich... It was REALLY bad when I had it!



Yeah, I second that.. It was okay.. I ate most of it, but it was pretty fishy tasting..


----------



## PrincessKell

Cabelle1863 said:


> Fudge from Marceline's Confectionery in DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mint chocolate fudge in the upper left hand corner was out of this world. So delicious! The cookies & cream fudge in the upper right hand corner was good but not a favorite, we prefer a more chocolately-fudgy flavor. We haven't tried the other pieces yet since we arrived home this evening.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that just looks heavenly!


----------



## Cabelle1863

PrincessKell said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that just looks heavenly!



It is, I assure you! It was $15 for the 6 pieces. Not bad considering each piece was about 2" square and 1 1/2" thick. I tried one of the Rocky Road pieces Sunday night, it was so delicious.  I'm trying to talk DH into letting me try just a bit of his Peanut Butter Cup piece. Just so I can tell you all what it tastes like of course!


----------



## PrincessKell

Cabelle1863 said:


> It is, I assure you! It was $15 for the 6 pieces. Not bad considering each piece was about 2" square and 1 1/2" thick. I tried one of the Rocky Road pieces Sunday night, it was so delicious.  I'm trying to talk DH into letting me try just a bit of his Peanut Butter Cup piece. Just so I can tell you all what it tastes like of course!



hehehe I would love to know what it taste like too, so yeah get a little nibble, you know for that reason only. haha


----------



## Pinkstarblm

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Yeah, I second that.. It was okay.. I ate most of it, but it was pretty fishy tasting..



Yeah i don't even know i love seafood so i was expecting it to taste like crab but it didn't! It didn't even taste like tuna it was just odd!


----------



## nick916

Nothing beats a Bengal Beef Skewer!!!


----------



## GailT

nick916 said:


> Nothing beats a Bengal Beef Skewer!!!





I agree but with that add the aspargras (SP) wrapped in bacon....oh boy taking food makes me hungry


----------



## Pinkstarblm

GailT said:


> I agree but with that add the aspargras (SP) wrapped in bacon....oh boy taking food makes me hungry



yummmm! I love those! can't wait to have one!


----------



## Corpsebride

We just got home from Disneyland. We  have APs. We go a lot. I mean a lot lot lot.
I have to say that Disneyland food is pretty bad. We have eaten at I think every restaurant in the park and I have to say it is toooo salty. I mean salt is a seasoning NOT a flavor. Tonight we had dinner at the Plaza Inn. We had the baked chicken legs, mashed potato with gravy, and green beans. Everything was so overly salted we could barely finish our meal. We even told the manager. Last month we ate at the Plaza Inn , we had the pot roast, same thing. Too salty. 
This is a running theme at all the restaurants we have eaten at in D-land.I dont think the chefs taste the food they are cooking. It maks me very mad to shell out 40- a pop for a meal that always makes me sick to my stomach because of the poor quality and lack of ability on the chefs part. Next time I  go , I will be complaining to city hall. I would be embarrassed to serve the food they do for the cost. Such a bummer. I remember when I was a kid, the food was much better. too bad.
Oh, also , we had eaten at the BB last summer. It was awful. I had the shrimp on the spinach. the dressing was strait lemon juice. 
the rolls were like stale bread. no flavor. and it was expensive. 
Now, this isnt an empty complaint.  I am MORE than willing to help these chefs out, and create wonderful meals that taste amazing. I am so tired of feeling ripped off by the food, especially when the atmosphere is so great, it is just such a disappointment to have a terrible meal in a wonderful room.
So, if anyone  out there has any connection to the powers that be in regarding the chefs at Disneyland, please pass this on. I am sorry , but the best thing to eat at Disneyland shouldnt be a churro or a Dole whip.


----------



## MunkyMe13

Corpsebride said:


> We just got home from Disneyland. We  have APs. We go a lot. I mean a lot lot lot.
> I have to say that Disneyland food is pretty bad. We have eaten at I think every restaurant in the park and I have to say it is toooo salty. I mean salt is a seasoning NOT a flavor. Tonight we had dinner at the Plaza Inn. We had the baked chicken legs, mashed potato with gravy, and green beans. Everything was so overly salted we could barely finish our meal. We even told the manager. Last month we ate at the Plaza Inn , we had the pot roast, same thing. Too salty.
> This is a running theme at all the restaurants we have eaten at in D-land.I dont think the chefs taste the food they are cooking. It maks me very mad to shell out 40- a pop for a meal that always makes me sick to my stomach because of the poor quality and lack of ability on the chefs part. Next time I  go , I will be complaining to city hall. I would be embarrassed to serve the food they do for the cost. Such a bummer. I remember when I was a kid, the food was much better. too bad.
> Oh, also , we had eaten at the BB last summer. It was awful. I had the shrimp on the spinach. the dressing was strait lemon juice.
> the rolls were like stale bread. no flavor. and it was expensive.
> Now, this isnt an empty complaint.  I am MORE than willing to help these chefs out, and create wonderful meals that taste amazing. I am so tired of feeling ripped off by the food, especially when the atmosphere is so great, it is just such a disappointment to have a terrible meal in a wonderful room.
> So, if anyone  out there has any connection to the powers that be in regarding the chefs at Disneyland, please pass this on. I am sorry , but the best thing to eat at Disneyland shouldnt be a churro or a Dole whip.



Odd... I don't think I've ever had that problem at Disneyland. DH and I went to the BB with friends and all of our meals were fantastic. My usual complaint about some of the food is it is too bland. I always have to add salt to eggs, potatoes or their clam chowder... Maybe I just go on days where the chefs are different or something...


----------



## Corpsebride

MunkyMe13 said:


> Odd... I don't think I've ever had that problem at Disneyland. DH and I went to the BB with friends and all of our meals were fantastic. My usual complaint about some of the food is it is too bland. I always have to add salt to eggs, potatoes or their clam chowder... Maybe I just go on days where the chefs are different or something...



I would just like the option of salting my food myself. Not the other way around. Seriously, my greenbeans were inedible. I was sick to my stomach for  the rest of the night. I just would like to season my food myself, ya know?


----------



## MunkyMe13

Corpsebride said:


> I would just like the option of salting my food myself. Not the other way around. Seriously, my greenbeans were inedible. I was sick to my stomach for  the rest of the night. I just would like to season my food myself, ya know?



I can understand that... I guess maybe I've just been lucky... lol... Its unfortunate you've had such lousy food experiences.


----------



## Shakthi

Corpsebride said:


> I have to say it is toooo salty. I mean salt is a seasoning NOT a flavor. Tonight we had dinner at the Plaza Inn. We had the baked chicken legs, mashed potato with gravy, and green beans. Everything was so overly salted we could barely finish our meal. We even told the manager. Last month we ate at the Plaza Inn , we had the pot roast, same thing. Too salty.
> 
> ....the rolls were like stale bread. no flavor. and it was expensive.
> 
> ...I am so tired of feeling ripped off by the food, especially when the atmosphere is so great, it is just such a disappointment to have a terrible meal in a wonderful room...



I also have said and thought the same things so many times. I thought it was just me because most people seem to find their food OK.


----------



## Cabelle1863

My DH recalls that during our Feb 2006 trip the beef stew in the bread bowl from French Market was much too salty for him. For that reason we avoided it on this trip. Luckily though we haven't had that issue with much of anything else we ate at the park.


----------



## vflipo

I Heart Disneyland! said:


> The baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe is to DIE FOR!



I'm So mad it's closed while I'm there. This looks soooo good


----------



## MommyWithDreams

OMG that baked potato soup is worth the cost of airfare right there!


----------



## Cinerbelle

WOW, I want that soup now!!  Every time I have gone to Disneyland the wait for Carnation Cafe has been so long that we moved on... do they take reservations??


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Cinerbelle said:


> WOW, I want that soup now!!  Every time I have gone to Disneyland the wait for Carnation Cafe has been so long that we moved on... do they take reservations??



Yes they certainly do. I was just telling my DBF that I want to eat there more than once....we have one reservation already but I'm thinking we might see about making another one in the morning one day for later that day. Hope that works out.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

MommyWithDreams said:


> OMG that baked potato soup is worth the cost of airfare right there!


 LOL!!!  So true, So true!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Oooooh!!

 That potato soup looks absolutley delicious!!!! That will be on my list to try on our next trip!!


----------



## vflipo

I feel better about loving that soup now. I'm glad I'm not the only one that wanted to die when I saw it... Well, maybe not that extreme. But YUM YUM!!! I guess I'll just have to plan another trip sometime soon so I can get that dish.


----------



## vflipo

I just had a question that probably has already been answered but we all know how lovely the search is here. Anyway we're going next week and I really want to eat at Cafe Orleans one of the days we're there. Can you get PS there? If so, is it absolutely necessary to do so or would I still be able to get in?? We have PS at Blue Bayou for dinner on Wednesday. We'll be there Monday through Friday (leaving at about 5 or 6 on Friday so we won't be there all day). Any tips would be appreciated. DH and I are really excited for the Pomme Frites. mmmm they look SOOOO good  And, I want to try my first Monte Cristo. Thanks guys


----------



## jemilah

I always make a ps for cafe orleans, we like to sit out side and watch the people and pirates go by.  The 3 cheese monte is my fav and those pomme frites are great.  have fun!


----------



## tink6137130

Nachos at Tortilla Jo's Downtown Disney


----------



## PrincessKell

tink6137130 said:


> Nachos at Tortilla Jo's Downtown Disney



Seriously, right now I just got home from work and I am sooo in need of that giant plate! Yummmmy


----------



## jernysgirl

SandraVB79 said:


> In the afternoon, we both had a Dole whip float while enjoying a Tiki Room performance.



Where do I go to get one of these infamous dole whips? After listening to everyone rave about them, I want to try one!


----------



## DSNY4ever

The delicious pineapple whips are at the Dole food stand that is right at the entrance to the Tiki room.  Ahhh...I love the dole whip!


----------



## jernysgirl

Thanks so much! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## bumbershoot

Corpsebride, I haven't had the too-salty experience that you did.  Well, maybe one time the vegetarian gumbo was on the salty side, but that was a one-off experience.


jernysgirl, if you're traveling with several people, may I recommend that you only buy ONE dole whip product to see if you like them, before buying a bunch and finding out that you think they taste like pineapple-flavored melted plastic?  We just KNEW we would love them, and ordered a whip and a float, and they were just awful.  Well, to me, at least.  And DS and DH certainly didn't need one item each, so we should have just bought one.


----------



## PixiePowered

I Heart Disneyland! said:


> The baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe is to DIE FOR!



OMG.... that is the FIRST thing I will be getting when I get to DL the next time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corpsebride

bumbershoot said:


> Corpsebride, I haven't had the too-salty experience that you did.  Well, maybe one time the vegetarian gumbo was on the salty side, but that was a one-off experience.
> 
> 
> We had gone back to Disneyland on the 17th. We had just gone on the 14th and had the very salty food at Plaza Inn. Well, when we went back, we went straight to City Hall. I was talking to the Plaid at the counter and was telling her about the salty food experiences we have had. A man right behind us , joined in asking if we were complaining about the food. He looked quite upset.He said he had just eaten at the BB with his DW and the food was awful. And of course he looked upset. The last time I at at BB was in may of last year. The food looked bad, tasted bad and was very expensive.
> So, anyway, the man put in his complaint too. I , in my complaint form, told the PTB that I live right up the freeway from Dland and am at their disposal on how to improve the food. I left all kinds of contact info. I told them  how much we DF  and I LOVE LOVE LOVE all things Disney except for the food. We love Disney so much that we are having a Disney Wedding.
> Well folks, still waiting for that call.
> Oh, and believe me, when we have our food tasting,I will be meeting with the chef, lol.
> So,I will keep you posted. I am not holding my breath


----------



## bethy

I am sorry to say that I have always been pretty disappointed with the food.  Excellent food would make DL just about perfect for me.  I just make do and order a lot of salads (and eat a lot of ice cream ).  I don't terribly mind most of the food I just don't think it's anything to get excited about.  I love DL enough that it's not a big deal to me.

I just figure that the prices of the food are driven by the fact that it's located inside the park and not by the quality.  I also think the quality is lower because they have to feed a LOT of people at once on any given day.  Feeding the masses often requires building efficiencies that compromise quality.


----------



## DSNY4ever

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/got2travel/70ba.jpg

Okay anyone know where to get this?  Was it at a food stand called Pooh's corner?  I have never seen this before and I really want to try it!  I tried looking for it on the Allears.net food menus and couldn't find it.


----------



## got2travel

DSNY4ever said:


> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/got2travel/70ba.jpg
> 
> Okay anyone know where to get this? Was it at a food stand called Pooh's corner? I have never seen this before and I really want to try it! I tried looking for it on the Allears.net food menus and couldn't find it.


 


That was mine. I still have dreams about it. YUM.

You won't find it on the menu listings, it's not actually a restaurant. Pooh's Corner is a shop back by the Winnie the Pooh ride. One section is souveniers and another is a candy shop. They've got tons of treats including cookies, chocolate dipped pretzel rods, chocolate dipped marshmallows (and the famous Tigger Tails), fudge, and all kinds of other treats. 

They might also sell the Smore at Candy Palace on Main Street. I haven't actually looked for it there, but they have a lot of the same candy at both places.


----------



## Corpsebride

DSNY4ever said:


> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/got2travel/70ba.jpg
> 
> Okay anyone know where to get this?  Was it at a food stand called Pooh's corner?  I have never seen this before and I really want to try it!  I tried looking for it on the Allears.net food menus and couldn't find it.



yes. it is in critter corner. Its a candyshop/souvineer shop. Its right around splash mountain. They have wonderful sweets that look almost cartoonish. So very willie wonka like. I had a chocolate covered caramel on a stick last week. I almost never eat that much sugar and I was OFFFF LIKE A ROCKET!! it was so sweet and yummy! If you have a sweet tooth, that is the place!  everything looks really gourmet ,I think they make everything there, I saw big food racks through a window. Oh, and this is really cool, if you tell them its your birthday and ask for your birthday call , they will call and goofy or another character will wish you happy birthday on the phone, at least that is what happend to my friend a few weeks ago!


----------



## VegasMike21

I love The Tigger Tail from that place your talking about by Splash Mountain.  Can't wait till I go back in May, this time I will try something different but still get my Tigger Tail as well.


----------



## tinkermell

bumbershoot said:


> Corpsebride, I haven't had the too-salty experience that you did.  Well, maybe one time the vegetarian gumbo was on the salty side, but that was a one-off experience.
> 
> 
> jernysgirl, if you're traveling with several people, may I recommend that you only buy ONE dole whip product to see if you like them, before buying a bunch and finding out that you think they taste like pineapple-flavored melted plastic?  We just KNEW we would love them, and ordered a whip and a float, and they were just awful.  Well, to me, at least.  And DS and DH certainly didn't need one item each, so we should have just bought one.


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## DSNY4ever

Thanks Corpsebride and Got2travel, that looks sooo good and I had no idea that Pooh's Corner had little treats inside, I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## PrincessKell

bumbershoot said:


> Corpsebride, I haven't had the too-salty experience that you did.  Well, maybe one time the vegetarian gumbo was on the salty side, but that was a one-off experience.
> 
> 
> jernysgirl, if you're traveling with several people, may I recommend that you only buy ONE dole whip product to see if you like them, before buying a bunch and finding out that you think they taste like pineapple-flavored melted plastic?  We just KNEW we would love them, and ordered a whip and a float, and they were just awful.  Well, to me, at least.  And DS and DH certainly didn't need one item each, so we should have just bought one.



This is a good point. Not everyone loves them. I do however Love me a good dole whip! BUT I did not like the dole whip float.


----------



## jnjusoioa

What are the best desserts at Goofy's for dinner?? Please post some pictures. I remember reading one time something about some unique and wonderful cupcakes they had.

Also does anyone have some photos of the candy shop in Pooh's Corner and can post pictures of all the yummy treats.


----------



## got2travel

I'll be at Goofy's in 2 weeks, but we're doing brunch. Still, I go ahead and take pictures of the desserts then. 

Same for Pooh's Corner, I'll get some shots of all the yummies there too.


----------



## pumpkin5156

I forgot to take a pic b/c we were starving, but the Supersonic Salad at Taste Pilot's Grill was good. The criss-cut fries where nothing special...

 I also had popcorn, pineapple, and an ice cream that were all very good in the parks!


----------



## jernysgirl

PrincessKell said:


> This is a good point. Not everyone loves them. I do however Love me a good dole whip! BUT I did not like the dole whip float.



What is the difference between a dole whip and a dole whip float?


----------



## disneegrl4eva

MunkyMe13 said:


> Odd... I don't think I've ever had that problem at Disneyland. DH and I went to the BB with friends and all of our meals were fantastic. My usual complaint about some of the food is it is too bland. I always have to add salt to eggs, potatoes or their clam chowder... Maybe I just go on days where the chefs are different or something...



yeah no kidding...i have AP's and I go alot as well and cant say that Ive ever had a problem where I thought it was just way too salty...I dont add salt to any of my food but I dont have a problem with it...now mind you the day after I get there I feel yuck in the am and Im sure its because of the food but by afternoon Im ok again and im over it...


----------



## disneegrl4eva

jernysgirl said:


> What is the difference between a dole whip and a dole whip float?



a dole whip is frozen pineapple yogurt and the float has pineapple juice poured over the frozen yogurt and topped with a cherry...and I love the float...very refreshing...


----------



## MommyWithDreams

jnjusoioa said:


> What are the best desserts at Goofy's for dinner?? Please post some pictures. I remember reading one time something about some unique and wonderful cupcakes they had.
> 
> Also does anyone have some photos of the candy shop in Pooh's Corner and can post pictures of all the yummy treats.



I don't know if these are the same cupcakes you're talking about or not...the Mickey head on top was edible. My son also had the pudding with cookie crumbs and worms..(gummy) worms. Desserts were a hit for my son. Heck we were on vacation...he enjoyed it all. Jello, cupcake and pudding.


----------



## Corpsebride

MommyWithDreams said:


> I don't know if these are the same cupcakes you're talking about or not...the Mickey head on top was edible. My son also had the pudding with cookie crumbs and worms..(gummy) worms. Desserts were a hit for my son. Heck we were on vacation...he enjoyed it all. Jello, cupcake and pudding.



OMG! Those are suchcute pics! Your little guy looks like he is grinning so hard his little face is going to split in half!! How FUN!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

MommyWithDreams said:


> I don't know if these are the same cupcakes you're talking about or not...the Mickey head on top was edible. My son also had the pudding with cookie crumbs and worms..(gummy) worms. Desserts were a hit for my son. Heck we were on vacation...he enjoyed it all. Jello, cupcake and pudding.




Those are the ones I was talking about, thank you so much!!! It is my understanding, don't they come in different colors, the icing?? I think they are suppose to be differnt flavors, do you know?? Thanks so much.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

jnjusoioa said:


> Those are the ones I was talking about, thank you so much!!! It is my understanding, don't they come in different colors, the icing?? I think they are suppose to be differnt flavors, do you know?? Thanks so much.



I'm not sure about them being different flavors, I didn't have one myself. But YES they do come in different colors


----------



## Pinkstarblm

DizneyDogs said:


> This next one is Strawberry Shortcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street.  This thing was so good, I was dreaming of it before I went, and was worth having for breakfast two mornings in a row.



Do you remember about the time of year you had this???!! My mouth waters when I look at the picture.. and when I was there in Sept they didn't have it so I'm guessing it's a seasonal thing... but i want one sooo bad!


----------



## mariezp

Pinkstarblm said:


> Do you remember about the time of year you had this???!! My mouth waters when I look at the picture.. and when I was there in Sept they didn't have it so I'm guessing it's a seasonal thing... but i want one sooo bad!



I am not sure about them being seasonal. We were also there in September. We did not get one from the bakery but did get one at Plaza Inn. This is always one of those "gotta haves"! We have also gotten them at River Belle Terrace but that was before they changed their menu.


----------



## Yakety76

jnjusoioa said:


> Those are the ones I was talking about, thank you so much!!! It is my understanding, don't they come in different colors, the icing?? I think they are suppose to be differnt flavors, do you know?? Thanks so much.



They are different flavors.  The yellow is banana.  My DD had one other color, but I cannot remember what flavor it was.  They were fun to eat for breakfast!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Yakety76 said:


> They are different flavors.  The yellow is banana.  My DD had one other color, but I cannot remember what flavor it was.  They were fun to eat for breakfast!




Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## oscarkitty1

Yakety76 said:


> They are different flavors.  The yellow is banana.  My DD had one other color, but I cannot remember what flavor it was.  They were fun to eat for breakfast!



OMG, are you telling me that they have the cupcakes at breakfast??   

I struggled with making ressies for Breakfast or Dinner, and the big thing I regretted about not choosing dinner was not being able to get the cupcakes!!   

Now I know I made the right choice!  thanks!!   

Vicki


----------



## Shakthi

Pinkstarblm said:


> Do you remember about the time of year you had this???!! My mouth waters when I look at the picture.. and when I was there in Sept they didn't have it so I'm guessing it's a seasonal thing... but i want one sooo bad!



I heard sometime back that in an attempt to serve healthy food, Disney had removed some items from their menus. I think this was one of them. If I'm not mistaken it was mentioned somewhere on this thread.


----------



## got2travel

Shakthi said:


> I heard sometime back that in an attempt to serve healthy food, Disney had removed some items from their menus. I think this was one of them. If I'm not mistaken it was mentioned somewhere on this thread.


 

I was thinking the same thing. I have not seen the strawberry shortcake in quite a while. Will look again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Corpsebride

Last night we went to DL. We ate at Rancho Del Zocolo again. It is always good. Not too salty and very flavorful. This time I had the Ceasar chicken salad. It was very good and very big. The chicken was moist and very flavorful. I think it tasted like a lime marinade. We also split a fruit plate. It had : pineapple, mango , papaya, watermellon, blueberries, strawberries, cantaloupe and some orange. EVERY piece was sweet and juicy! I think the food is the bestin the park. I and DF are pretty healthy eaters.  Most of my dining exp. at DL has been pretty bad. Its too salty for us. But, at RDZ if you like Mexican Food, this is the place. The next time I think Ill try the burritos, they looked huge!And as always , the servers are great and friendly.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Corpsebride said:


> Last night we went to DL. We ate at Rancho Del Zocolo again. It is always good. Not too salty and very flavorful. This time I had the Ceasar chicken salad. It was very good and very big. The chicken was moist and very flavorful. I think it tasted like a lime marinade. We also split a fruit plate. It had : pineapple, mango , papaya, watermellon, blueberries, strawberries, cantaloupe and some orange. EVERY piece was sweet and juicy! I think the food is the bestin the park. I and DF are pretty healthy eaters.  Most of my dining exp. at DL has been pretty bad. Its too salty for us. But, at RDZ if you like Mexican Food, this is the place. The next time I think Ill try the burritos, they looked huge!And as always , the servers are great and friendly.



Oooh! I love RDZ! I am very picky about my Mexican food (so is DBF, he's full Mexican, so go figure) and I love it there.. He always get sthe Ceasar Chicken salad and I always get the 4 cheese enchiladas.. I've never gotten the fruit bowl though, sounds yummy!!


----------



## dhlovesbelle

That strawberry shortcake looks so, so delicious!!!!!!  I hope, I hope, I hope they didn't get rid of them!!


----------



## PrincessKell

dhlovesbelle said:


> That strawberry shortcake looks so, so delicious!!!!!!  I hope, I hope, I hope they didn't get rid of them!!



OMG That does look yummmmmmmy! I want one now..


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Fantasy Funnel Cake w/ brownie topping.
Sooo good!


----------



## jernysgirl

Lynzer Torte said:


> Fantasy Funnel Cake w/ brownie topping.
> Sooo good!



Oh my goodness!!!     Where did you get this?


----------



## Lynzer Torte

We got it at the Stage Door Cafe.  They also had strawberry & plain w/ powdered sugar.


----------



## Yakety76

oscarkitty1 said:


> OMG, are you telling me that they have the cupcakes at breakfast??
> 
> I struggled with making ressies for Breakfast or Dinner, and the big thing I regretted about not choosing dinner was not being able to get the cupcakes!!
> 
> Now I know I made the right choice!  thanks!!
> 
> Vicki




The breakfast buffet at Goofy's had quite a few brunch options.  I didn't look at them too closely because we were there at 7:30 in the morning, so I wanted breakfast.  We went twice and DD wanted a cupcake each time to go with her fruit.  As we were on vacation, of course I let her get one.  They also had cookies and other baked goodies.  Everything looked yummy!! 

I thought the buffet at Goofy's was very good- for a buffet.  Try the PB&J pizza.


----------



## kingshockey04

I kept forgetting to take pics of the food we got. I did get this one though, which was my favorite thing the whole trip. Part of the reason I want to go back....and to try that Loaded Baked Potato soup at Carnation Cafe.  





Mickey Mouse shaped bread at Pacific Wharf Cafe at DCA. It was 6.99 and lasted my group of three 2 days, it was the perfect snack.


----------



## jemilah

I always mean to buy one and am always afraid I will wreck it during the day.  Boy is it cute!  I hope to remember next trip, maybe I will get a locker for safe keeping it!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

I have a lot of food pics to add from our trip last week. This was our first meal though. It was wonderful. The salad was probably one of the best caesars I've ever had.
Pizza Port
Caesar Salad
Chicken Fusilli


----------



## AmericanItGirl

I just called the Disney Dining number, to make PSs for May, and a computer generated voice said that the number was incorrect!  

Does anyone know what the problem is?  Does the number not work after they're done for the day (if so what are the hours)?


----------



## got2travel

AmericanItGirl said:


> I just called the Disney Dining number, to make PSs for May, and a computer generated voice said that the number was incorrect!
> 
> Does anyone know what the problem is? Does the number not work after they're done for the day (if so what are the hours)?


 

I just called and it went through fine. I didn't stay on until someone answered because I don't need any ressies, but it seems to be ok.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Thanks.  I tried it with another phone and it worked, I think it just might be my phone.


----------



## pumpkin5156

Here is the Turkey Sammy at River Belle Terrace with the beans, pickle, and pasta salad. My sis got the chicken fingers and fries from the Stage Door Cafe (yuck!)


----------



## BillyFan

Since they changed the Riverbelle menu, this is one of our favorite lunch spots.  It is a bit pricey, but the sammies and salads are delish!


----------



## VegasMike21

pumpkin5156 said:


> Here is the Turkey Sammy at River Belle Terrace with the beans, pickle, and pasta salad. My sis got the chicken fingers and fries from the Stage Door Cafe (yuck!)



The chicken fingers ain't that bad actually, it's the french fries that I really don't care for, anywhere in Disney...they always seem to be undercooked a little bit.


----------



## tink6137130

Does anyone have a picture of the Pizzeta Salad from Wine Country Trattoria in California AdventureTIA


----------



## pose2pose

Thank you all for this board--We're going to Disneyland April 12-15 and planned our meals into the trip this time around.  It ALL looks so delicious.  Keep the pictures coming, and I'll try to post some pictures of OUR choices when we get back!

Gotta go--you've made me REALLY HUNGRY.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

So I already posted one of our meals from Pizza Port...but I thought I'd post all the others at once.

First thing is part of our half eaten breakfast at Plaza Inn with our Minnie and Friends Character breakfast. THe OJ was sooooooo good and so were the muffins. Taters were pretty tasty. Not a big fan of the sausage....a little too meaty for me but DBF loved it.











I think my favorite place to eat was Carnation Cafe. I love the service..and the food..WONDERFUL. A trip to DLR isn't complete without trying Oscar's Loaded Baked Potato soup. I know it's been posted on here before but here's what we got. You can get a cup with a 1/2 sandwich or a bowl for $2.00 more. I should have gotten the bowl but that was my boyfriends. 











My son did the peanut butter pallette. He LOVED it can you tell. Be sure to ask Oscar for the soup recipe. He'll sign a copy for you. Loved that guy...oh yea..here's our dessert..the Matterhorn Sundae.
















we did breakfast here too a few days later...forgot to get pictures of that but we had Oscars scramble,...eggs, potatoes, croissant and bacon. It was great. My DBF and shared it. We were still hungry afterwards so we headed for a churro cart 

We had dinner at the Rainforest Cafe. I know some people don't like it there but we always have fun and that's what matters.

My DBF got the wrap I got the burger and we just shared it. I gotta say the wrap was soooooooooo good. The burger was ok, nothing fantastic. I ate most of the wrap! Then we ordered the Bananna Foster for dessert, now that was wonderful!
















I'll post more later...Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, and DCA goodies to come.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

MommyWithDreams said:


> I have a lot of food pics to add from our trip last week. This was our first meal though. It was wonderful. The salad was probably one of the best caesars I've ever had.
> Pizza Port
> Caesar Salad
> Chicken Fusilli



I loooooooooooooove the chicken fusilli!


----------



## vernfonzndrian

HOLY MOLY!! Where do they sell that matterhorn sundae? It looks super YUMMMY!!


----------



## PrincessKell

kingshockey04 said:


> I kept forgetting to take pics of the food we got. I did get this one though, which was my favorite thing the whole trip. Part of the reason I want to go back....and to try that Loaded Baked Potato soup at Carnation Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse shaped bread at Pacific Wharf Cafe at DCA. It was 6.99 and lasted my group of three 2 days, it was the perfect snack.



YUmmy! I want one now.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

Totally soaked from Splash word of advice don't straighten your hair then sit int the front on splash totally pointless! .. 

The cookie I got from Pooh's Corner yummy!










Storytellers  










Beignets from Cafe Orleans





Eatin' my Nemo cupcake waiting for the parade to start


----------



## MommyWithDreams

vernfonzndrian said:


> HOLY MOLY!! Where do they sell that matterhorn sundae? It looks super YUMMMY!!



It's at the Carnation Cafe  It was great!


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

These are some caramel apples from the bakery/ candy shop near Winnie the Pooh.











This is (or at least was) the dessert buffet at the balcony seating of Fantasmic.


----------



## BecBennett

Lasagna Rustica from Country Wine Trattoria.





Roasted Chicken Rosemary from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.





Bubblegum Soda from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.




Very yummy!


----------



## got2travel

We had an 11am seating on Friday and it was wonderful. It was not crowded at all and we saw 9 characters. That's the most I've ever seen there. Pluto, Goofy, Baloo, Chip, Dale, Jasmine, Princess Aurora, Alice, and Mad Hatter. 

Tasted the cupcakes, well at least all the frostings and they are indeed different flavors. Pink = Strawberry, Yellow = Lemon, White = Coconut, Green = Mint. It looks like there might have been a paler yellow that could have been vanilla, but we didn't try it. 

Bacon, sausage, eggs, potatoes






Kid's bar - hotdogs, chicken nuggets, Mickey waffles, mac n cheese






Chicken quesadilla, steamed veggies, rice pilaf, corned beef hash, poached salmon






Cupcakes, french toast creme brulee






Muffins, danish






Cookies, worms in dirt






Bagels, Lox, cream chees, potatoe salad






Antipasto, grapes, salad bar


----------



## oscarkitty1

got2travel said:


> We had an 11am seating on Friday and it was wonderful. It was not crowded at all and we saw 9 characters. That's the most I've ever seen there. Pluto, Goofy, Baloo, Chip, Dale, Jasmine, Princess Aurora, Alice, and Mad Hatter.
> 
> Tasted the cupcakes, well at least all the frostings and they are indeed different flavors. Pink = Strawberry, Yellow = Lemon, White = Coconut, Green = Mint. It looks like there might have been a paler yellow that could have been vanilla, but we didn't try it.
> 
> Bacon, sausage, eggs, potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's bar - hotdogs, chicken nuggets, Mickey waffles, mac n cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken quesadilla, steamed veggies, rice pilaf, corned beef hash, poached salmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcakes, french toast creme brulee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins, danish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies, worms in dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagels, Lox, cream chees, potatoe salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antipasto, grapes, salad bar



Thank you so much for these pictures!!     We are going to GK for the first time at the end of April, and I'm so excited!  I'm mostly excited about eating cupcakes for breakfast!!   

Vicki


----------



## jnjusoioa

got2travel said:


> We had an 11am seating on Friday and it was wonderful. It was not crowded at all and we saw 9 characters. That's the most I've ever seen there. Pluto, Goofy, Baloo, Chip, Dale, Jasmine, Princess Aurora, Alice, and Mad Hatter.
> 
> Tasted the cupcakes, well at least all the frostings and they are indeed different flavors. Pink = Strawberry, Yellow = Lemon, White = Coconut, Green = Mint. It looks like there might have been a paler yellow that could have been vanilla, but we didn't try it.
> 
> Bacon, sausage, eggs, potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's bar - hotdogs, chicken nuggets, Mickey waffles, mac n cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken quesadilla, steamed veggies, rice pilaf, corned beef hash, poached salmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcakes, french toast creme brulee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins, danish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies, worms in dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagels, Lox, cream chees, potatoe salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antipasto, grapes, salad bar




These are great!!! I just ate there, well today its been a week. Those cupcakes, I took a ton of pictures of, they were all good, however I have to say the green ones are the best, they are mint chocolate chip and they were so yummy!!!


----------



## Disneynut71

This Thread is great. I am taking my first trip to Disneyland in a few months. I know where to eat when I'm in Disney World but no idea with Disneyland. Looking at all this yummy food,I know just were to go.


----------



## Disneynut71

Question???

My son's birthday is during our trip and loves Zebra Domes. Is there such a thing in Disneyland? 

He doesn't want a cake just Zebra Domes.


----------



## mommaU4

kingshockey04 said:


> I kept forgetting to take pics of the food we got. I did get this one though, which was my favorite thing the whole trip. Part of the reason I want to go back....and to try that Loaded Baked Potato soup at Carnation Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse shaped bread at Pacific Wharf Cafe at DCA. It was 6.99 and lasted my group of three 2 days, it was the perfect snack.



I got one of those on Thursday and we just finished it today (Sunday)!! It was so good. I LOVE sourdough bread.


----------



## got2travel

Disneynut71 said:


> Question???
> 
> My son's birthday is during our trip and loves Zebra Domes. Is there such a thing in Disneyland?
> 
> He doesn't want a cake just Zebra Domes.


 

No, unfortunately not. Zebra Domes are unique to Animal Kingdom Lodge. 
I can't think of anything even close at DL.


----------



## jemilah

just because I am nosey whats a zebra dome?


----------



## got2travel

Here's a post from the WDW Food Pics thread with Zebra Domes.
They are a coffee flavored gelatiny mousse type creation on top of a chocolate sponge cake, with stipes of chocolate over the top.



brookelizabeth said:


> Here are some pics from my 1st trip in 2006.
> 
> Zebra Domes at Boma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edited the rest of the post_


----------



## sand2270

My 8-year-old daughter's favorite this past week were the chicken skewers from Bengal Barbecue.  We hit Disneyland around 2pm on Sunday the 17th after driving 6.5 hours from Tucson.  We ended up driving straight through so I was starving.  

My DD really wanted a mickey pretzel and we had just gotten off of Jungle Cruise so we went to Bengal Barbecue.  Of all my years going to Disneyland I have never tried the skewers.  It was so good.  I made my daughter take a small bite and she really liked it.  She ended up talking about it all day.  At dinner time I asked her what she wanted and she said "more of that chicken".

So we grabbed a pineapple juice for her and pineapple float for me (another first for me...what have I been eating all these years?).  We also got 3 chicken skewers to split.  My favorite quote from the trip is when my daughter said "I am in chicken heaven!".  We made it back there for lunch one more time during the trip per my daughters request.


----------



## gramto2boys

Best thread ever!!!! I can not wait to go and try these foods, not all of them :lol: just as much as I can fit in


----------



## jnjusoioa

Oh my gosh, I just have to say, I went in Marceline's last Tuesday night, was flying home Wed. morning, bought some fudge and a Gingerbread Micky and a week later they are still fresh, I am still working on the piece of mint chocolate fudge, which is way yummy and the gingerbread, I hated to eat it, it was so cute but have started nibbling on it, and they are still so fresh and good, I am just amazed.


----------



## got2travel

jnjusoioa said:


> Oh my gosh, I just have to say, I went in Marceline's last Tuesday night, was flying home Wed. morning, bought some fudge and a Gingerbread Micky and a week later they are still fresh, I am still working on the piece of mint chocolate fudge, which is way yummy and the gingerbread, I hated to eat it, it was so cute but have started nibbling on it, and they are still so fresh and good, I am just amazed.


 

I had a tray of divinity that was in the freezer for at least a year, probably longer. After it thawed out it tasted as fresh as the day I bought it. I LOVE the candy from DL.


----------



## stitch68

OH MY GOSH....that pin trader sundae looks too good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mama of Indybride

DSNY4ever said:


> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b61/got2travel/70ba.jpg
> 
> Okay anyone know where to get this?  Was it at a food stand called Pooh's corner?  I have never seen this before and I really want to try it!  I tried looking for it on the Allears.net food menus and couldn't find it.



It looks like a smore to me, and they have a candy shop in Critter Country called Pooh's something or other that has the besssst candy ever, but I must go in with my eyes closed lest I gobble everything and am unable to get out the door!


----------



## jemilah

Pooh's corner should have it!  It's incredible!


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

Thanks for all the posts, I have based my entire meal plan on all of the places mentioned in this thread. I especially cannot wait to have the Tortuga Trio Creme Brule @ the Blue Bayou


----------



## jnjusoioa

eatmypixiedust said:


> -
> 
> 
> -Snowmen Marshmallow Kabobs from Marceline's Confectionery-




Your picture is deleted of these, can you please repost it, is this something that they only have at Christmas??? I so can not wait to visit this store, I was amazed at how fresh the fudge and gingerbread Mickey stayed, I will be getting more next visit to freeze. Yum!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Can someone please tell me and post pictures of special Holiday food at DLR??
That would be great!!!! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jnjusoioa

kelmac284 said:


> We were just there this past weekend and although I didn't take pics of everything here are a few.
> 
> This is the cookies you can buy and decorate at Big Thunder ranch.
> 
> This is the gingerbread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a snowman.  To be honest the cookies were really hard and not that great but the kids LOVE decorating them and they do come in a box so you can take them with you.
> 
> Then we had lunch at Cafe Orleans.
> 
> I had the monte cristo which I have already seen pics of so here is the kids pb&j monte cristo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the seafood crepe which was excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got one each of the deserts to share.  I got the beignets which are already on here and this is the chocolate crepe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beignets were good but I prefer the ones at Jazz Kitchen and the crepe was just ok.  But I DID like Cafe Orleans.  My sandwhich was great and we did get the chocolate coins and a collectible Jack Skellington coin.  3 in fact!  [/QUOTE
> 
> Was this cookie decorating done at Santa's Reindeer roundup? If so, dose it go on all day or just certain times?? Thanks.


----------



## mAlien13

jnjusoioa said:


> kelmac284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were just there this past weekend and although I didn't take pics of everything here are a few.
> 
> This is the cookies you can buy and decorate at Big Thunder ranch.
> 
> This is the gingerbread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a snowman.  To be honest the cookies were really hard and not that great but the kids LOVE decorating them and they do come in a box so you can take them with you.
> 
> Then we had lunch at Cafe Orleans.
> 
> I had the monte cristo which I have already seen pics of so here is the kids pb&j monte cristo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the seafood crepe which was excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got one each of the deserts to share.  I got the beignets which are already on here and this is the chocolate crepe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beignets were good but I prefer the ones at Jazz Kitchen and the crepe was just ok.  But I DID like Cafe Orleans.  My sandwhich was great and we did get the chocolate coins and a collectible Jack Skellington coin.  3 in fact!  [/QUOTE
> 
> Was this cookie decorating done at Santa's Reindeer roundup? If so, dose it go on all day or just certain times?? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who can't see these photos?
Click to expand...


----------



## got2travel

mAlien13 said:


> jnjusoioa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who can't see these photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't see them either
Click to expand...


----------



## gramto2boys

awww show me the food !! I can not see it...


----------



## argusp2

This was my Mickey Waffle Breakfast at Cafe Orleans at New Orleans Square.




The waffles were delicious and the fruits were tasty, unfortunately the bacon was not very good. They were cold by the time they got to me (not even warm) and was more like jerky. 
Word of warning, just like the powdered beignets, do not inhale as you eat the waffles or else you will be coughing up a storm!


----------



## jemilah

Are those as small as they look?


----------



## DSNY4ever

Okay We just got back from the DLR yesterday I tried to take as many food pictures as I could...but a lot of times I forgot!  Here they are with the reviews- 

The Wine Country Trattoria: 

We asked our waiter to surprise the grandma in our group with a birthday treat (we payed for it, it wasn't free) with a chocolate birthday treat and we got this with a candle in it and they brought it as soon as we finished our meal and the waiter did a great job- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was the Brushetta Chicken Salad- I had this and it was very yummy, but it was huge and too much to eat on my own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was the lasagna- This person liked this very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The spaghetti and meatballs- the review was that this was good but needed more sauce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The kids meal (it was some sort of pizza hot dog), they had other choices too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We liked this restaurant and they had breadsticks on the table with what tasted like a sun dried tomato cream cheese spread.  Everything was pretty good.  

This was our breakfast at the La Brea Bakery at Downtown Disney- (except we ate at 11:30 am so it was more like lunch time)- 

The french toast special- this was fine, but the frech toast was dry and not very eggy.  It tasted more like cinnamon toast with syrup.  So I wasn't impressed at all, but everything else on the plate was good.





This was the veggie omelette that everyone seemed to like- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is just a picture of the treats at the Blue Ribbon Bakery- sorry it was taken at night so it was dark!  The blueberry muffins and cinnamon rolls were delicious!!!!


----------



## lisadoll93

DSNY4ever said:


> Okay We just got back from the DLR yesterday I tried to take as many food pictures as I could...but a lot of times I forgot!  Here they are with the reviews-
> 
> The Wine Country Trattoria:
> 
> We asked our waiter to surprise the grandma in our group with a birthday treat (we payed for it, it wasn't free) with a chocolate birthday treat and we got this with a candle in it and they brought it as soon as we finished our meal and the waiter did a great job-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Brushetta Chicken Salad- I had this and it was very yummy, but it was huge and too much to eat on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the lasagna- This person liked this very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spaghetti and meatballs- the review was that this was good but needed more sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids meal (it was some sort of pizza hot dog), they had other choices too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We liked this restaurant and they had breadsticks on the table with what tasted like a sun dried tomato cream cheese spread.  Everything was pretty good.
> 
> This was our breakfast at the La Brea Bakery at Downtown Disney- (except we ate at 11:30 am so it was more like lunch time)-
> 
> The french toast special- this was fine, but the frech toast was dry and not very eggy.  It tasted more like cinnamon toast with syrup.  So I wasn't impressed at all, but everything else on the plate was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the veggie omelette that everyone seemed to like-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a picture of the treats at the Blue Ribbon Bakery- sorry it was taken at night so it was dark!  The blueberry muffins and cinnamon rolls were delicious!!!!



Oh, thats looks all so good.  Much better than my sad little ham sandwich that I am eatting.


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

Gosh...I really shouldn't be looking at this thread...I just got back from an hour long work-out and now feel like I have gained back all of the weight I've lost in the last 2 months! But yet...I can't look away...drool  ...must do more exercise!    

I can't wait to try all of these!!!!!!


----------



## DSNY4ever

I forgot one more- this was some sort of mozzarella, artichoke, tomato sandwich at the Wine Country Trattoria.


----------



## GregC

Blue Bayou anyone? I finally got to eat there! yay..the portions if you don't "split" the plate are great, and prices about like I expected..AWESOME!AWESOME atmosphere..you guys need to try it.I met another fellow DISboarder for dinner and we split the Tesoro Island chicken.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Ooh, we're going there for dinner in a couple of weeks and everything sounds so good!  Can't wait.......


----------



## Turtle31

I can't wait- dang I am staving.....  Thanks for all the great pics.......


----------



## amyamya

DSNY4ever said:


> I forgot one more- this was some sort of mozzarella, artichoke, tomato sandwich at the Wine Country Trattoria.



DSNY-Where did you get that blue placemat? That is a great thing to have for eating out!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

I've seen those placemats at Babies R Us.

We used the stick-on disposable ones- they were so nice to have!


----------



## DSNY4ever

Oh, it is called the Tiny Diner and it was really convenient.  It has a little pocket and it just hangs off the edge of the table and was really easy to clean and then it rolls up when you are done with it.  I think a company called kiddopotamus or something makes it, but my sister in law said they sell it at Babies R Us and Toys R Us or you can order them online.


----------



## amyamya

DSNY4ever said:


> Oh, it is called the Tiny Diner and it was really convenient.  It has a little pocket and it just hangs off the edge of the table and was really easy to clean and then it rolls up when you are done with it.  I think a company called kiddopotamus or something makes it, but my sister in law said they sell it at Babies R Us and Toys R Us or you can order them online.



I just looked in the One Step Ahead catalog from today's mail and it's in there, too.  Thanks, I plan to get one!


----------



## actionvaughn

My birthday beignet from Cafe Orleans. I love the gesture, and it was delicious. We'd ordered the beignets not expecting this, and everyone got jealous when we realized that mine some how tasted better than the order we'd gotten to share.


----------



## avalon451

DD5 with a Tigger Tail from Pooh Corner





DD10 and I with a Dole whip float and a Dole whip, respectively. Yum!


----------



## BecBennett

And of course, no Pooh Corner photos are complete until you include one of someone trying to eat a Tigger Tail!!


----------



## BecBennett

Turkey leg from DCA





Yummy Smoothie from The Rainforest Cafe





Make your own sundae from the Disney Soda Fountain.





You either love it or you hate it! The Monte Christo.


----------



## bonofreak

Oh my gosh! Those strawberries are making my mouth water! Those look great! Especially the almond covered ones! Oh! And that sundae, wow!


----------



## DesertBell

First of all, THANK YOU FOOD THREAD! We made a lot of our dining plans following the advice and recommendations on this thread, and had the best Disney trip, food-wise, that we have ever had. 

Now, the food:

Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans:






Pommes Frites, which I liked but I thought they needed more salt: 







Chicken ceaser salad and french onion soup:






Drinks at the Lounge at the Grand Californian:






Glowtini:






Nachos and steak quesadilla at ESPN zone. The food there was so good we went back!






Chicken alfredo lasagna at Wine Country Trattoria:


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

I've heard a lot of people talking about them; but what is a Glowtini?


----------



## Queenbillabong

_The Glowtini is a cocktail inspired by the Year of a Million Dreams celebration at Disney. Served at restaurants all over Disney World, it consists of Skyy Citrus Vodka, Blue Curacao, peach schnapps, Sweet-N-Sour, and pineapple juice garnished with a souvenir glow cube._


----------



## kidsister

I just saw some pretty terrible reviews of the food at the Blue Bayou which about broke my heart...no use going if the food is bad. Anyone have a more postive review?  Thought I'd have the Crab Cakes and might take DD into the Montie Christo sandwich and then we'd share.

But the Napa Rose sure looks like it would be the best place around to dine....YUM.  And how about Brennan's Jazz...the food LOOKS good, but has anyone gone recently????


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Being a foodie, the BB is worth the money imo if you take all factors into account (like you're not just paying for the food, but also for the atmosphere, and it's Disney, not the French Laundry).  The food is good (not world's best...except the cookie part of the Cookie Boat...perfect amount of fresh-from-the-oven gooeyness that I have yet to see replicated).  Dessert alone is worth going for.  The Monte Cristo was delicious, but too rich for me to devour a full half-serving, so I don't know if you'd want to do the crab cakes AND the Monte Cristo.  I say, go because it's one of those do it once for the sake of doing it, even if you opt for just dessert.


----------



## mariezp

We have always been pleased with the food at BB. Somedays are better than others but we have never had a time when the food was not good. The only negative thing we have ever noticed is that they can be slow sometimes because they are so busy. I just try to remind everyone that we are on vacation, so what's the hurry. Plus you get a chance to relax and take in the atmosphere. AmericanItGir is correct that it is worth going for dessert alone. My favorite is the Creme Brulee! YUM!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Agreed about "slow" service, some may hate that things aren't done with a militant speed and efficiency, but I'm grateful to be able to sit down and not have staff breathing down my neck trying to rush me along so that the table can be freed up for others.


----------



## KerTggr

We went to the Vineyard Room this past weekend for our anniversary.  Forgot to take pictures of our apps & main course because the PPP was going by.  But here are pics of the desserts:


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

I love your pics KerTggr! What is the first one? Whatever they are they look drool-worthy.


----------



## kaoden39

kidsister said:


> I just saw some pretty terrible reviews of the food at the Blue Bayou which about broke my heart...no use going if the food is bad. Anyone have a more postive review?  Thought I'd have the Crab Cakes and might take DD into the Montie Christo sandwich and then we'd share.
> 
> But the Napa Rose sure looks like it would be the best place around to dine....YUM.  And how about Brennan's Jazz...the food LOOKS good, but has anyone gone recently????



We went to Ralph Brennan's walk in counter service side March 2007 and we really enjoyed the food.  Especially breakfast.  But their popcorn shrimp is good too.

Michele


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

KerTggr said:


> We went to the Vineyard Room this past weekend for our anniversary.  Forgot to take pictures of our apps & main course because the PPP was going by.  But here are pics of the desserts:



Holy Cow! Those both look amazing!


----------



## KerTggr

DisneyLover4Ever! said:


> I love your pics KerTggr! What is the first one? Whatever they are they look drool-worthy.



The 1st one was part of the 3 course dinner.  It was a wine soaked pear and vanilla bean gillato (sp?) over a piece of spice cake.

The second was a chiffon cake with a creme topping - brule like.  Then lots of pieces of yummy fruit.  The whole thing was amazing!



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Holy Cow! Those both look amazing!



They totally were.  My husband finished off the pear one and I got about 1/3 of the way through the tropical one.


----------



## MTCruiser

Queenbillabong said:


> _The Glowtini is a cocktail inspired by the Year of a Million Dreams celebration at Disney. Served at restaurants all over Disney World, it consists of Skyy Citrus Vodka, Blue Curacao, peach schnapps, Sweet-N-Sour, and pineapple juice garnished with a souvenir glow cube._



looks pretty cool....I might have to try one


----------



## DesertBell

MTCruiser said:


> looks pretty cool....I might have to try one



It wasn't that great, as alcoholic drinks go. The pink and white one (I forget what it was called, it had strawberries and pina colada mix in it) was unbelievable, though.

On the upside, now I have a glowy "ice cube".


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DesertBell said:


> It wasn't that great, as alcoholic drinks go. The pink and white one (I forget what it was called, it had strawberries and pina colada mix in it) was unbelievable, though.
> 
> On the upside, now I have a glowy "ice cube".


 
At WDW they call it a PinaColava    Just found this thread - YUMMM


----------



## MAGICFOR2

sand2270 said:


> My 8-year-old daughter's favorite this past week were the chicken skewers from Bengal Barbecue. We hit Disneyland around 2pm on Sunday the 17th after driving 6.5 hours from Tucson. We ended up driving straight through so I was starving.
> 
> My DD really wanted a mickey pretzel and we had just gotten off of Jungle Cruise so we went to Bengal Barbecue. Of all my years going to Disneyland I have never tried the skewers. It was so good. I made my daughter take a small bite and she really liked it. She ended up talking about it all day. At dinner time I asked her what she wanted and she said "more of that chicken".
> 
> So we grabbed a pineapple juice for her and pineapple float for me (another first for me...what have I been eating all these years?). We also got 3 chicken skewers to split. My favorite quote from the trip is when my daughter said "I am in chicken heaven!". We made it back there for lunch one more time during the trip per my daughters request.


 
"I am in chicken heaven!"  Where is the Tag Fairy????


----------



## Corpsebride

Tonight we went to DL for a few hours. We ate at Cafe Orleans in NOS. Dfi had the seafood crepes and dinner salad. He said the crepes were a little salty. I had the Ratatoule and dinner salad. I thought they both were wonderful. The polenta on top of the Ratatoulle was delish and the veggies were fresh and yummy. Great marinara sauce. The dinner salads were nice. But any salad with candied pecans in it is A-OKAY in my book! We usually eat at the Rancho del Zocolo next to Thunder Mountain RR. The food is always yummy there. That is my little foodie report


----------



## mikayla73

This is from Hooke's Point. The food was super good and my chicken was so juicy!
 My chicken - I swapped the mushroom  risotto for the spinach  risotto (although it ended up being broccoli ) it was very good!





DH's scallops - he swapped the risotto for mashed potatoes - he said it was very good too





The ice cream they brought us to celebrate our anniversary





The bar in the resturant


----------



## minniebeth

Corpsebride said:


> Tonight we went to DL for a few hours. We ate at Cafe Orleans in NOS. Dfi had the seafood crepes and dinner salad. He said the crepes were a little salty. I had the Ratatoule and dinner salad. I thought they both were wonderful. The polenta on top of the Ratatoulle was delish and the veggies were fresh and yummy. Great marinara sauce. The dinner salads were nice. But any salad with candied pecans in it is A-OKAY in my book! We usually eat at the Rancho del Zocolo next to Thunder Mountain RR. The food is always yummy there. That is my little foodie report



Corpsebride, 
I always love your little food reviews! It sounds like I have similar taste you yours so I carefully note what you say for future reference! Thanks to you and everyone else who posts on this thread!!!


----------



## LisaDKG

Can anyone tell me if there are still beignets available at DTD?  We bought them for breakfast in 2004 - I think it might have been an offshoot of the Jazz Kitchen?  No one seems to mention it here on this thread - just the ones available at the Orleans cafe (am I right about this?) - so I thought maybe the other place closed.  Help a beignet-loving-girl out?!


----------



## kaoden39

They were still available in March of 2007 and as far as I can find online they are still there. http://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/gen_info.php
this is their website. 

Michele


----------



## LisaDKG

kaoden39 said:


> They were still available in March of 2007 and as far as I can find online they are still there. http://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/gen_info.php
> this is their website.
> 
> Michele



Thanks so much!  I guess I shoulda looked more carefully for the "Express" menu - I wanted my cafe au lait and beignets to go!  Now my trip will be complete!


----------



## kaoden39

LisaDKG said:


> Thanks so much!  I guess I shoulda looked more carefully for the "Express" menu - I wanted my cafe au lait and beignets to go!  Now my trip will be complete!



Your welcome.  Enjoy!

Michele


----------



## toyota

Our favorite:
Chicken skewers & veggie skewers from Bengal BBQ.


----------



## thmar

toyota said:


> Our favorite:
> Chicken skewers & veggie skewers from Bengal BBQ.



These are some of my favorites!!


----------



## kaoden39

thmar said:


> These are some of my favorites!!



Mine too but I love the bacon wrapped asparagas too!

Michele


----------



## mommaU4

It's been awhile since the last food pic. Anyone have anything new to post??


----------



## Denton

A turkey leg and chimichanga.  Yum.


----------



## bennyb98

Denton said:


> A turkey leg and chimichanga.  Yum.


yummy...  those look so good right now.  I really can't wait to get down there now.


----------



## ozvisiter

Denton said:


> A turkey leg and chimichanga.  Yum.



What is a chimichanga??? A turkey leg I have heard of...


----------



## bonofreak

Is that a chimichanga? It looks to me like a tamale and brother, if they have tamales at Disneyland, this will be one happy camper!


----------



## jemilah

a chimichanga is usually a fried burrito, that looks like a tamale to me too.


----------



## Denton

I know it looks like a tamale, but it is a chimichanga.   I think the corn husk adds to the confusion.

This photo was taken at the turkey/chimichanga cart in the hub.  There's also a cart in Frontierland near the Mark Twain dock and another one near the Matterhorn next to the old Motor Boat area.


----------



## bonofreak

Thank you for clearing that up, Denton. I guess it was just wishful thinking on my part.   I LOVE tamales and you are right, it was that cornhusk that really had me thinking TAMALE!!!!   I do love chimichangas, too however. Was it a good one?


----------



## Caseydilla

This thread is so helpful. I should not have looked at it though with an empty stomach.  I'm really looking forward to trying the Carnation Cafe now. I've been to DL so many times and never ate there. That potato soup and sandwich look like a good, light meal for me the night before my Disney race.


----------



## Danauk

OK, I'm English and have never heard of a tamale or a chimichanga. I'm not too sure what a burrito is either!! I think I am going to have so many cuisine experienses at DLR in the summer (what with these, dole whips, bengal BBQ skewers, tigger tails!!) Now the turkey legs I have seen at WDW, but, man what size turkey has those size legs?!!


----------



## kaoden39

Danauk said:


> OK, I'm English and have never heard of a tamale or a chimichanga. I'm not too sure what a burrito is either!! I think I am going to have so many cuisine experienses at DLR in the summer (what with these, dole whips, bengal BBQ skewers, tigger tails!!) Now the turkey legs I have seen at WDW, but, man what size turkey has those size legs?!!



The kind on serious steroids.   I have never seen a turkey that has such big legs either but I have seen the turkey legs at Disneyland and have eaten one with my DH.  It was yummy.  Our kids love the chimichangas.  

Michele


----------



## Eeyore76

Danauk said:


> OK, I'm English and have never heard of a tamale or a chimichanga. I'm not too sure what a burrito is either!! I think I am going to have so many cuisine experienses at DLR in the summer (what with these, dole whips, bengal BBQ skewers, tigger tails!!) Now the turkey legs I have seen at WDW, but, man what size turkey has those size legs?!!



Oh my gosh, you are too cute!  Okay, so you just reminded me of a funny comic of ours named Jim Gaffigan.  He had a schtick where he explained what different Mexican foods are and said (for every one), "It's a tortilla with meat, cheese, and vegetables!   

Anywhoo, I will happily explain Mexican food to you!  (In exchange for you explaining treacle tart to me.)  

A tamale is made of masa, which is ground corn that has been softened with salt and spices and made into a kind of dough.  This dough is wrapped around pork, or beef, or chicken...or green chile...you name it, it's been done, and it is steamed inside a corn husk.  You don't eat the husk, but you eat about a half dozen tamales when they're good!   

A burrito is a flour tortilla stuffed with meat, or beans, or both, and lettuce, cheese, salsa, guacamole, you name it, it's been done.

A chimichanga is a burrito stuffed with meat and cheese, and then fried.  The veggies that goe inside a burrito are on top of a chimichanga instead!  My husband  chimichangas.

Hope this helps!  (You owe me an explanation now!)


----------



## Corpsebride

minniebeth said:


> Corpsebride,
> I always love your little food reviews! It sounds like I have similar taste you yours so I carefully note what you say for future reference! Thanks to you and everyone else who posts on this thread!!!



Oh, have you tried the grilled half chicken in Rancho? I got it with the mixed veggies, mmm mmm! good stuff. oh and  by the by, I do suggest getting a few pieces of marshmallow fudge at the candy store, if Disney Magic had a flavor , I think that is it!


----------



## perlster

I think the place in DCA is closed, but the chicken strips were especially good.
Yes, I ate that funnel cake all by my self.


----------



## Eeyore76

perlster said:


> I think the place in DCA is closed, but the chicken strips were especially good.
> Yes, I ate that funnel cake all by my self.





OM-God...that funnel cake looks MEGA delish!!


----------



## KerTggr

Those chicken fingers & funnel cakes look like the ones they serve @ the stage coach cafe.  My hubby & I have gotten used to sharing a chicken finger basket for lunch.  They are yummy and lots of dressing options.


----------



## perlster




----------



## Lynzer Torte

Here's the brownie one:






Yeah.....it was good.


----------



## kaoden39

I tell you I am gaining weight with this thread.  DH and I have been looking at the pictures deciding where we want to eat in September.  Everywhere I think.

Michele


----------



## mommaU4

Danauk said:


> OK, I'm English and have never heard of a tamale or a chimichanga. I'm not too sure what a burrito is either!! I think I am going to have so many cuisine experienses at DLR in the summer (what with these, dole whips, bengal BBQ skewers, tigger tails!!)


Oh, you are in for such a treat!!  
I wish I could take you with me to Olvera Street when we do our DL/SoCal summer trip! They have taquitos to die for!!  


Your post also reminds me when my DH and I played host to a visiting group from China. We ate lunch one day at the Pizza Port, and we had the BBQ Chicken pizza. 
They'd never tasted any kind of pizza before and loved it!! 

I remember thinking afterwards though that we should have better explained to them there are all different types of pizza. They might go somewhere else and try to order a regular pizza and end up wondering where the BBQ sauce and chicken went to??


----------



## mom4princesses

Funnel cake, do they still have it and where can I get one. Thanks


----------



## mommaU4

mom4princesses said:


> Funnel cake, do they still have it and where can I get one. Thanks



Last I heard they sell them at the Stage Door Cafe, the Hungry Bear restaurant, and the Mint Julep Bar.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mom4princesses said:


> Funnel cake, do they still have it and where can I get one. Thanks



I can confirm they sell them at the Hungry Bear in Critter Country!

Last trip DBF eat a w hole one along with our very filling lunch! It was yum!


----------



## Eeyore76

perlster said:


>



Yowzaa!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

mom4princesses said:


> Funnel cake, do they still have it and where can I get one. Thanks




Got ours at Stage Door- where they sell the chicken strips/mozz strips & fries.


----------



## VegasMike21

don't have any pics, but i got some reviews for the places i ate at when at DL/DCA the other week.

1. French Market Cafe- I had the Royal Chicken with rice/beans which also came with a side salad and dinner roll.  For $10.99 you get a pretty good sized meal here.  You get 3 pieces of chicken (breast, wing, leg) atop rice and beans with sausage.  You then get a pretty good sized side salad with your choice of dressing and a dinner roll.  My fiancee had the French Dip sandwich with fries.  Pretty decent sized sandwich with a lot of meat on it, was suprised on how much meat they actually put on the sandwich, she liked it very much.

2. Taste Pilots Grill- We both had the Aviator's Chicken Sandwich here.  WOW, one of the biggest chicken sandwiches I ever seen!  And you can't go wrong with the fixing bar here, they have everything you could want from lettuce and tomatoes to jalapenos.  Ohhh and the chipotle mayo that they put on the sandwich is simply delicious!  

3. Pacific Wharf Cafe- I had the Sonoma Chicken and Apple Salad in the bread bowl.  Boy, I simply love the bread here, made fresh from the Boudin Bakery on site.  The only problem is that the meal is just about nothing but bread and very little salad although the salad part is very good as well.  The bread is so good, when we came home from vacation I went to the website and ordered 6 loafs of the bread to enjoy at home!  Fiancee had the turkey sandwich with chips which she enjoyed, but she enjoyed picking from my bread bowl even more!


----------



## mommaU4

VegasMike21 said:


> don't have any pics, but i got some reviews for the places i ate at when at DL/DCA the other week.
> 
> 1. French Market Cafe- I had the Royal Chicken with rice/beans which also came with a side salad and dinner roll.  For $10.99 you get a pretty good sized meal here.  You get 3 pieces of chicken (breast, wing, leg) atop rice and beans with sausage.  You then get a pretty good sized side salad with your choice of dressing and a dinner roll.  My fiancee had the French Dip sandwich with fries.  Pretty decent sized sandwich with a lot of meat on it, was suprised on how much meat they actually put on the sandwich, she liked it very much.
> 
> 2. Taste Pilots Grill- We both had the Aviator's Chicken Sandwich here.  WOW, one of the biggest chicken sandwiches I ever seen!  And you can't go wrong with the fixing bar here, they have everything you could want from lettuce and tomatoes to jalapenos.  Ohhh and the chipotle mayo that they put on the sandwich is simply delicious!
> 
> 3. Pacific Wharf Cafe- I had the Sonoma Chicken and Apple Salad in the bread bowl.  Boy, I simply love the bread here, made fresh from the Boudin Bakery on site.  The only problem is that the meal is just about nothing but bread and very little salad although the salad part is very good as well.  The bread is so good, when we came home from vacation I went to the website and ordered 6 loafs of the bread to enjoy at home!  Fiancee had the turkey sandwich with chips which she enjoyed, but she enjoyed picking from my bread bowl even more!



Thanks for the reviews. Always good to hear thoughts on the food and prices. 

I've never eaten at the French Market Cafe, but it sounds good. 

We love the Taste Pilot's Grill. One of our favorite places to eat while in DCA. And I usually get that chicken sandwich. The toppings bar is really nice, and I love to get some BBQ sauce to dip those criss cut fries in. They give you a ton of fries too!  

I ordered the chicken and apple salad from the Pacific Wharf Cafe once and was really disappointed. Like you said, there wasn't much "salad" to it. And whatever dressing they used on it, made my bread really soggy. Which wasn't good because I like to eat the bread. 

I much prefer the bread bowl soups. Those are sooo good!  And of course, we always have to buy a sourdough Mickey. 
I didn't know there is a website you can order from. I'll have to check that out. 

Anyway, thanks again for the reviews.


----------



## mommaU4

I've never taken pics of my food, even though I love looking at all the pics here! I was going to once and felt weird. LOL Like everyone would wonder why I was taking my food's picture.  

But for this upcoming trip, I am going to try to get over myself and take some pics for this thread. We are also going to some other places in SoCal besides Disney, so I'll take some from every where just in case anyone else is planning a DL/SoCal trip.  

And thanks to everyone else who has posted pics and reviews so far.


----------



## VegasMike21

mommaU4 said:


> Thanks for the reviews. Always good to hear thoughts on the food and prices.
> 
> I've never eaten at the French Market Cafe, but it sounds good.
> 
> We love the Taste Pilot's Grill. One of our favorite places to eat while in DCA. And I usually get that chicken sandwich. The toppings bar is really nice, and I love to get some BBQ sauce to dip those criss cut fries in. They give you a ton of fries too!
> 
> I ordered the chicken and apple salad from the Pacific Wharf Cafe once and was really disappointed. Like you said, there wasn't much "salad" to it. And whatever dressing they used on it, made my bread really soggy. Which wasn't good because I like to eat the bread.
> 
> I much prefer the bread bowl soups. Those are sooo good!  And of course, we always have to buy a sourdough Mickey.
> I didn't know there is a website you can order from. I'll have to check that out.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the reviews.



the website is http://www.boudinbakery.com  But of course it's very expensive and you have to have it shipped 2nd day FedEx which makes it more expensive believe it was like $40 for (6) 1lb. Sourdough Rounds.  But ohhh the bread tastes just soooo good, especially when you heat it up in the oven!


----------



## mommaU4

VegasMike21 said:


> the website is http://www.boudinbakery.com  But of course it's very expensive and you have to have it shipped 2nd day FedEx which makes it more expensive believe it was like $40 for (6) 1lb. Sourdough Rounds.  But ohhh the bread tastes just soooo good, especially when you heat it up in the oven!



OMG, I can't even imagine that bread nice and warm from the oven....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




DH and I always joke that we are going to sneak some butter in one of these days and just sit and eat bread and tortillas. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## VegasMike21

mommaU4 said:


> OMG, I can't even imagine that bread nice and warm from the oven....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I always joke that we are going to sneak some butter in one of these days and just sit and eat bread and tortillas.
> 
> Thanks for the link.



no problem!  and yes that bread straight out of the oven is simply heaven!  we got it delivered yesterday and put 5 loafs in the freezer and the other one is already half gone!


----------



## KerTggr

VegasMike21 said:


> the website is http://www.boudinbakery.com  But of course it's very expensive and you have to have it shipped 2nd day FedEx which makes it more expensive believe it was like $40 for (6) 1lb. Sourdough Rounds.  But ohhh the bread tastes just soooo good, especially when you heat it up in the oven!



Did this with the bread & chowder combo to send to my friend in WA.  Her family just got it Thursday and they liked it a lot.  Said it wasn't quite the same, but that a lot of that was probably because of the lack of Disney atmosphere.


----------



## BillyFan

mommaU4 said:


> OMG, I can't even imagine that bread nice and warm from the oven....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I always joke that we are going to sneak some butter in one of these days and just sit and eat bread and tortillas.
> 
> Thanks for the link.



There's no reason to sneak butter in.  Just go to the counter and ask for it.  They have the individual foil-wrapped packs, and they'll give you a bunch.  We always do this when we have a birthday in our party and we get the free sack of tortillas.


----------



## Danauk

Eeyore76 said:


> Anywhoo, I will happily explain Mexican food to you! (In exchange for you explaining treacle tart to me.)


 
Thanks for the explanation, I remember eating a burrito now when I visited San Diego a few years ago. I remember then thinking that English versions of Mexican food and American versions of Mexican food are very different! Our Mexican food is very spicy, lots of chillies etc and less guacamole.

A treacle tart is is like a pastry cake made with sponge and treacle (treacle is like runny toffee/honey). You line a cake tin with pastry, fill in the sponge/treacle mixture and then bake. The cake comes out really moist and yummy!! I usually serve it with some yummy custard!!


----------



## kaoden39

Danauk said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I remember eating a burrito now when I visited San Diego a few years ago. I remember then thinking that English versions of Mexican food and American versions of Mexican food are very different! Our Mexican food is very spicy, lots of chillies etc and less guacamole.
> 
> A treacle tart is is like a pastry cake made with sponge and treacle (treacle is like runny toffee/honey). You line a cake tin with pastry, fill in the sponge/treacle mixture and then bake. The cake comes out really moist and yummy!! I usually serve it with some yummy custard!!



Treacle sounds wonderful.


----------



## MTCruiser

Eeyore76 said:


> Yowzaa!



wow that looks good


----------



## perlster

MTCruiser said:


> wow that looks good



*Let me assure you - it (the funnel cake) tasted as good as it looked!*
(That may be partially due to the fact that I didn't pay for _anything _that day at DCA)


----------



## mommaU4

BillyFan said:


> There's no reason to sneak butter in.  Just go to the counter and ask for it.  They have the individual foil-wrapped packs, and they'll give you a bunch.  We always do this when we have a birthday in our party and we get the free sack of tortillas.



 I did not know that!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## MTCruiser

perlster said:


> *Let me assure you - it (the funnel cake) tasted as good as it looked!*
> (That may be partially due to the fact that I didn't pay for _anything _that day at DCA)



It's on my list now.


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

MTCruiser said:


> It's on my list now.



its on mine too.


----------



## Eeyore76

Danauk said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I remember eating a burrito now when I visited San Diego a few years ago. I remember then thinking that English versions of Mexican food and American versions of Mexican food are very different! Our Mexican food is very spicy, lots of chillies etc and less guacamole.
> 
> A treacle tart is is like a pastry cake made with sponge and treacle (treacle is like runny toffee/honey). You line a cake tin with pastry, fill in the sponge/treacle mixture and then bake. The cake comes out really moist and yummy!! I usually serve it with some yummy custard!!




Aww!  Thanks for explaining treacle tart to me!!  You definitely need to come to Arizona some time....we have VERY spicy Mexican food here!


----------



## oscarkitty1

Sorry this has taken awhile...  These are pictures from our trip back at the end of April!  

Storyteller's for Dinner:

This is the Spicy Seared Swordfish.  It was wonderful!!






Four Cheese Ravioli.






Spaghetti with Meat Sauce.






Ribs






Kid's Mac and Cheese






Enjoy!  Sorry I couldn't get them all resized.  Photobucket is moving at a snail's pace!!


----------



## kaoden39

Mmmm it all looks so wonderful.  I have been debating whether or not we want to eat there in September.  I think maybe we do.

Michele


----------



## Danauk

Eeyore76 said:


> Aww! Thanks for explaining treacle tart to me!! You definitely need to come to Arizona some time....we have VERY spicy Mexican food here!


 
Your welcome!! Actually my 1st American visit was to Arizona. We stayed in Kingman with a friend (after a few days in Las Vegas), then we went to stay with her mum in San Diego. I guess I didn't eat Mexican food at my friends place in Arizona!!
I remember the year before when my friends came to stay with me in England the 1st thing she wanted was a meal from the local Indian takeaway. She said she had heard so much about English Indian food and couldn't get a decent curry where she lived! Luckily our local Indian restaurant is very good!!


----------



## Eeyore76

Danauk said:


> Your welcome!! Actually my 1st American visit was to Arizona. We stayed in Kingman with a friend (after a few days in Las Vegas), then we went to stay with her mum in San Diego. I guess I didn't eat Mexican food at my friends place in Arizona!!
> I remember the year before when my friends came to stay with me in England the 1st thing she wanted was a meal from the local Indian takeaway. She said she had heard so much about English Indian food and couldn't get a decent curry where she lived! Luckily our local Indian restaurant is very good!!




I cannot wait to have English Indian food!  And English pub food!!!
I'm hoping to make it out there in 2010!  I just love the UK.


----------



## mommaU4

Some pics from Wine Country Trattoria. I thought the food was very good here, and I'd definitely go back. 

 Chicken Alfredo Lasagna (layers of tender pasta, citrus marinated chicken, spinach and Italian cheeses with a creamy Alfredo sauce) which was very good. When they first served it I thought the portion seemed on the small side, but it was really very filling.  3 of the others I was with ordered it as well, and as far as I know they all liked it. So a thumbs up for that dish.  





The Lasagna Rustica  (robust meat sauce layered with tender pasta, Italian sausage, ricotta and Parmesan cheeses, herbs, and a touch of classic bechamel cream). The person who ordered this said it was good.  





Kids PB&J, which wasn't served as cute as they do it at Carnation Cafe. Although the bread was in Mickey shapes which was a nice touch.


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

mommaU4; your pics look great! I hope they taste as good as they look when I go in August.


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyLover4Ever! said:


> mommaU4; your pics look great! I hope thye taste as good as they look when I go in August.



Thanks. The first one came out blurry for some reason. Oh well. Here are some more.

Treats from Pooh's corner. Toffee and chocolate covered pretzel. Chocolate dipped strawberry. And a Apple Pie Caramel apple. That was so GOOD! I am not a fan of caramel apples usually because they do a number on my teeth, but this wasn't bad and it tasted heavenly. LOL


----------



## mommaU4

Bread pudding from Jazz Kitchen in DTD. My son and husband love this! Very good for bread pudding fans.





Beignets from Jazz Kitchen. I like these, but I've heard some people say they are just ok compared to others that are sold in the park. 





Mickey bread from Pacific Wharf bakery. This sourdough bread is heaven on earth to me! We ate it in the car on the way to our next stop with some butter. YUM!!! It's a must buy every time we are there. 





Breakfast from Lilo and Stitch buffet. This was our first character meal, so I can't compare it to others, but I really enjoyed the interaction and the food. I'd definitely go back and would recommend to anyone. 





Birthday dessert from Lilo and Stitch buffet. This was good but my twins didn't like the strawberry glaze on the top of the chocolate. 





Corn dog and chips. Another must buy. Very good and so huge as you can see! 





Vegetarian gumbo from Royal Street Veranda. Again, love the bread. The gumbo itself was good too. Even my kids liked it which is rare as they are so dang picky.


----------



## mommaU4

Bavarian pretzel with cheese dip from Enchanted Cottage Treats. This was good. The cheese dip was actually a little spicy. Had a small kick to it. 





Knockwurst with peppers and onions and chips. Also a German chocolate cake brownie. Both from Enchanted Cottage Treats. Loved the knockwurst with the peppers. You can also get sauerkraut if you prefer. The brownie was just ok. Nothing I'd get again. Too many other yummy foods, like funnel cakes! LOL





Chicken skewers from Bengal BBQ. A new favorite of ours. The kids all liked these. 





Tiger tail bread from Bengal BBQ. These weren't good. They were too dry in my opinion and I wouldn't get these again.


----------



## mommaU4

Funnel cake from Mint Julep bar covered in chocolate and strawberry sauce, with whip cream. Very messy, but soooo good.





New Orleans fritters with fruit dipping sauce from Mint Julep bar. I wasn't sure what to expect with these, but they were good. The fruit dipping sauce was really good too, and after the fritters were gone, we ended up eating the sauce by itself. LOL





Chimichanga from cart. (sorry it's blurry!) Ok, this surprised me. I wasn't expecting much. I didn't think it would be good at all and almost didn't spend the 5 bucks to get it. I'm so glad I did. It was really good. Not too spicy. It's got beef and beans, and all my girls liked it. They wanted me to buy another one. It's pretty filling too, so it would make a nice meal on the go kind of thing. 





Treats in the case at Pooh's Corner. Needless to say they all look yummy. LOL I posted the pretzel, apple, and strawberry that I got on the other page. They were all good. I probably wouldn't get the strawberry again. At $4 it's too pricey imo. The caramel apples are worth it though.


----------



## mommaU4

Chocolate cake from The Golden Horseshoe. This thing is HUGE! We got one piece and all 6 of us shared it. And that was still plenty for all of us. It was nice and moist. A must try for chocolate cake fans.











And my new favorite drink! A Tinkerbell Twist which is sour watermelon and sour apple slushie blended together. So good I had 3 of them while we were there!!


----------



## mommaU4

Pin trader's sundae from the Disney Soda Fountain in Hollywood:





Mickey's Masterpiece Sundae at Disney Soda Fountain. This had 8 large scoops of ice cream of your choice. Caramel, chocolate, marshmellow, nuts if you want them, 8 cherries and an entire can of whip cream!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Beth!! Your food is making me hungry!!! Seriously!

Where can you find the Tinkerbell Twists? I want one!

Plus, that sundae looks amazing! Did your whole family finish it!?!?


----------



## mommaU4

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Beth!! Your food is making me hungry!!! Seriously!
> 
> Where can you find the Tinkerbell Twists? I want one!
> 
> Plus, that sundae looks amazing! Did your whole family finish it!?!?


I bought the Tinkerbell Twists from those carts they have in DCA that sell the frozen slushies. NOT the Minute Maid frozen lemonade cups. I don't like those. 

These are different. There is one cart in Bug's Land and one next to the Orange Stinger. They are $4 for a regular and sooooo good. IF you like sour things that is. If not, they also sell raspberry lemonade slushies, which was my old favorite. 

The sundae was amazing! We were seated at a table in the middle of the room close to the store side, and when she brought it out they made a big deal about it. 

She said something like, "Ladies, and gentlemen, boys and girls. Let me have your attention. You've read all about it, and you've seen it on the menu, but you've never seen it in person until now! Here it is the one and only Mickey's Masterpiece. (then she went on to describe what was in it) And this brave family over here is going to attempt to eat it all!!" 

Then everyone who was already staring at the waitress all turned their attention to us and started clapping!!  It was a little embarrassing, but fun. 

To answer your question though, no, we didn't finish it all. I have four kids, so I figured 2 scoops per kid. But these were monster scoops! So they couldn't quite do it. It was a lot of fun though. Probably the only time in my life I've spent $45 (total) on ice cream!


----------



## kaoden39

Beth it all looks good to me.  I have to show my husband the picture tonight after work.  Where exactly in Hollywood is the Disney Soda Fountain?


----------



## mommaU4

kaoden39 said:


> Beth it all looks good to me.  I have to show my husband the picture tonight after work.  Where exactly in Hollywood is the Disney Soda Fountain?


It's right next door to the El Capitan theater, which is across from the Chinese theater with all the hand and foot prints. We parked in the parking structure at the Hollywood and Highland shopping center and the rate wasn't bad and it was a nice secure parking area. 

So if you were in the area you could also go to the El Capitan and see a movie. We were going to do that but they were currently showing the new Narnia movie and I wasn't interested in seeing that. If it had been Wall E which is what's playing there next, I would have seen that.


----------



## daisy_77

Holy crud! Beth you are my hero!


----------



## kaoden39

mommaU4 said:


> It's right next door to the El Capitan theater, which is across from the Chinese theater with all the hand and foot prints. We parked in the parking structure at the Hollywood and Highland shopping center and the rate wasn't bad and it was a nice secure parking area.
> 
> So if you were in the area you could also go to the El Capitan and see a movie. We were going to do that but they were currently showing the new Narnia movie and I wasn't interested in seeing that. If it had been Wall E which is what's playing there next, I would have seen that.




I may sound terrible but we are working out with Richard Simmons one night and I figured we could stop there afterwards.


----------



## mommaU4

I have more food pics from our trip, but they aren't of DL so I didn't think I should post them here. They are from places like Olvera Street, Porto's bakery in Glendale, danishes from Solvang, etc. 

I am working on my TR (the link is in my sig, 2nd one) and I will be posting those pics in there as I come to those days if anyone is interested in seeing more yummy food.


----------



## mommaU4

kaoden39 said:


> I may sound terrible but we are working out with Richard Simmons one night and I figured we could stop there afterwards.


 Well, at least that way the calories wouldn't hurt you as much.  



daisy_77 said:


> Holy crud! Beth you are my hero!


 I wish you and Maddie could have been there with us. She could have helped them eat it all!


----------



## Missy1961

Beth, those pictures are fantastic!!! I don't think I'd like that drink, I don't like sour stuff. (Sammie & Dana asked me to buy them Sour Patch kids--I couldn't eat them, meanwhile Sammie is eating 3 at a time!) But I want that ice cream. If I had been there with you guys, we would have finished it.


----------



## mommaU4

Missy1961 said:


> Beth, those pictures are fantastic!!! I don't think I'd like that drink, I don't like sour stuff. (Sammie & Dana asked me to buy them Sour Patch kids--I couldn't eat them, meanwhile Sammie is eating 3 at a time!) But I want that ice cream. If I had been there with you guys, we would have finished it.



Thanks Missy. I can't eat those sour candies either. But I did love this drink. Ruben thought it was too sour, the kids and I thought it was just right. 

I know!  

 Why don't you come out here and I'll buy you one.  Then you can see for yourself.


----------



## kaoden39

mommaU4 said:


> Well, at least that way the calories wouldn't hurt you as much.
> 
> 
> I wish you and Maddie could have been there with us. She could have helped them eat it all!



Somehow Richard would know


----------



## DBBean

Can you get the chicken skewers without the sauce? I have a picky 4 yr old.


----------



## daisy_77

We loved the Tinker Bell twist, too! I was about to have a meltdown in a bug's land when the stand wasn't open. Here is our version of the Tink drink:






Yum!


----------



## mommaU4

DBBean said:


> Can you get the chicken skewers without the sauce? I have a picky 4 yr old.


I'm sorry but I honestly don't know. I don't see why not. You could probably ask for it on the side. But my kids are really picky too. Chicken nuggets and PB&J is about all they'll eat. But all four of them agreed this was good. The sauce isn't spicy or too strong of a flavor, so you might be surprised. 

I wish you got more chicken though. It's $3 and some change for one skewer. We ordered two because they are on the small side. They also have vege skewers and other items as well. 
The line was so long when we were there though. I kept walking by and the line was always about a 20 minute wait. Finally I got lucky and found it at a low point and only had to wait about 5 minutes. Must be a popular place. LOL




daisy_77 said:


> We loved the Tinker Bell twist, too!
> 
> Yum!


You are the one who turned me on to it! LOL I didn't see them the last time we were there, and I usually get the raspberry lemonade flavor. So when you mentioned that you liked them, I had to try it and OMG, it was so good! 
I love it when they first serve it and the red and green are mixed. Oooooh, pretty colors.


----------



## bumbershoot

"Chocolate cake from The Golden Horseshoe."

OK, that looks suspiciously like Safeway/Von's bakery's Colossal Cake.  Which is spectacularly yummy and fabulous, but I bet the Colossal Cake is less expensive!

Perhaps I'll have to have one next time I'm at DL, just to see if it is indeed Colossal Cake.   



Loved your pix Beth!


I should post my pictures from WWS!  Ooh we loved that place.


----------



## Denton

Monte Cristo from Cafe Orleans





House Salad from Cafe Orleans.  This is a bargain at $3.99!


----------



## Eeyore76

Ooooh!!  Thank you Denton!!!   

I wanted to try that house salad based on description ALONE!

Now, with your gorgeous pic, it's a done deal!


----------



## DBBean

I saw a picture of a bruschetta salad. I so want to eat one. Hopefully my DH will pick one up for me.   I don't dare take my lil 2 yr & 4 yr monsters to a nice restaurant.


----------



## Denton

My wife and I really like eating at the Cafe Orleans.   

We usually each order the _La Salade de Maison_, she gets the Gumbo and I order the French Onion soup, and we split an order of Pommes Frites.  I don't think you can get a better meal in the park for two for $21.

Of course we occasionally splurge and order extras like the Monte Cristo or the Mickey shaped Beignets.


----------



## avalon451

mommaU4 said:


> I have more food pics from our trip, but they aren't of DL so I didn't think I should post them here. They are from places like Olvera Street, Porto's bakery in Glendale, danishes from Solvang, etc.
> 
> I am working on my TR (the link is in my sig, 2nd one) and I will be posting those pics in there as I come to those days if anyone is interested in seeing more yummy food.



*sigh*  

I just love food porn. 

Thank you, Beth!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Question about dining at Cafe Orleans:  what's the difference between dining inside/outside?  They asked when I called, so I chose outside, but should I call back and change?

TIA!  All these pics have helped confirm the decision to eat there!


----------



## Denton

There's no real difference.  If you're outside, there are plenty of umbrellas to keep the sun off of you.  It might get a bit cool in the evenings.


----------



## thmar

tiggrbaby said:


> Question about dining at Cafe Orleans:  what's the difference between dining inside/outside?  They asked when I called, so I chose outside, but should I call back and change?
> 
> TIA!  All these pics have helped confirm the decision to eat there!



Wow...I didn't realize they took reservations.  How far in advance can you make them?  Also can they be made a day or two before?
Does the Carnation Cafe take reservations?


----------



## MamaKate

mommaU4 said:


> Chimichanga from cart. (sorry it's blurry!) Ok, this surprised me. I wasn't expecting much. I didn't think it would be good at all and almost didn't spend the 5 bucks to get it. I'm so glad I did. It was really good. Not too spicy. It's got beef and beans, and all my girls liked it. They wanted me to buy another one. It's pretty filling too, so it would make a nice meal on the go kind of thing.



I know you only ordered the Chimichanga because you saw my DD eating one when we met up with you at DCA   .


----------



## mommaU4

thmar said:


> Wow...I didn't realize they took reservations.  How far in advance can you make them?  Also can they be made a day or two before?
> Does the Carnation Cafe take reservations?


While I've never eaten at the Cafe Orleans, most Disney dining reservations can be made up to 60 days in advance by calling (714) 781-DINE (3463). 
And yes, Carnation Cafe does take reservations. I've made them there before. 



MamaKate said:


> I know you only ordered the Chimichanga because you saw my DD eating one when we met up with you at DCA   .


You got it!!  
Tell her I said thanks! We liked it. Not that we needed another Disney food item to be hooked on.


----------



## quiltymom

Okay - you're making me drool!  

I love Portos!!!!

We're going to the Disney Soda Fountain, so thank for the tip where to park.  We may hit a kid's program at the Hollywood Bowl first, then go there for "lunch".   

Can you get the Mickey Beignets to go?  They look yummy!  If not, I'll just "settle" for my favorite snack, fritters & a mint julep!


----------



## mommaU4

quiltymom said:


> Okay - you're making me drool!
> 
> I love Portos!!!!
> 
> We're going to the Disney Soda Fountain, so thank for the tip where to park.  We may hit a kid's program at the Hollywood Bowl first, then go there for "lunch".
> 
> Can you get the Mickey Beignets to go?  They look yummy!  If not, I'll just "settle" for my favorite snack, fritters & a mint julep!


You mean the Porto's bakery? Isn't it awesome?!?! They have one in Glendale and one in Burbank now. Their meat pies and potato balls are TO DIE FOR!!! I could eat so many of them all by myself. LOL 

We got some of those and a slice of raspberry cheesecake, some mango mousse, creme brulee, and a chocolate dipped strawberry. Their prices are great too. Only $2.50 each for the dessert items. Much cheaper then DL.... 

I have pics from there that I am going to post on my TR once I get to that part of our trip.


----------



## Brenna&Noah's Mom

MommaU4 your pics are making me hungry!!
I can't wait til next week I'll be indugling in some of that food!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Denton said:


> There's no real difference. If you're outside, there are plenty of umbrellas to keep the sun off of you. It might get a bit cool in the evenings.


 
We're going for a late lunch, so it should be fine.  Thanks for the info!



thmar said:


> Wow...I didn't realize they took reservations. How far in advance can you make them? Also can they be made a day or two before?
> Does the Carnation Cafe take reservations?


 
Not sure about CC, but reservations can be made 60 days out for any place that takes ressies.  The difference I found from WDW was no conf#, just my name!


----------



## kaoden39

tiggrbaby said:


> We're going for a late lunch, so it should be fine.  Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about CC, but reservations can be made 60 days out for any place that takes ressies.  The difference I found from WDW was no conf#, just my name!



For some reason I thought it was 90 days out.


----------



## ReelMike84

All this food is making me drool all over my keyboard!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

I ate here in April and the food was delicious!  Here is the food porn.





Amuse bouche: Tempura squash blossom stuffed with goat cheese, on top of sauteed peppers.  





Appetizer: Mushroom risotto with parmesan shavings





Entree:  Red wine braised shortrib with grilled potato cake and grilled endive.  (This was awesome, the meat was so tender, I cut it with my fork)





Dessert: Various sorbets...very refreshing.


----------



## ReelMike84

My gf and I had the "shredded beef nachos" from "Whitewater Snacks" thanks to board recs. These were quite excellent and very filling! We also got a cheeseburger which we split. That was very "meh," but the nachos certainly made up for that disappointment.


----------



## mommaU4

OMG, that settles it! We are so going to White Water snacks on our next trip! Those nachos look so darn good.


----------



## got2travel

WWS nachos is a must do on every trip for us!!


For whoever asked, yes Carnation Cafe takes reservations and it's recommended. There's such a small seating area that there is usually a long wait for walk ups.


DL dining is available at 60 days out, sort of. I say sort of because they actually let you call on the number day 2 months out for the day you want to eat. So if you want Sept 1, you could call on July 1, even though that's 62 days out.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

The Vineyard Room
California Adventure


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

Pooh Corner


----------



## mommaU4

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Pooh Corner


We had the apple on the top. It's the Apple Pie apple and it was so good. I didn't think it would be just by looking at it, but the others all looked like they would do too much of a number on my teeth! So we chose that and I was glad we did. Yum!


----------



## DisDancerina

The sorbet and Pooh Corner stuff looks yummy =)

Has anyone tried the bread bowl at DCA?


----------



## Jenvenza

I am sooo hungry after seeing the creme brulee trio from Blue Bayou, and the fritters!! Yum!! I wish they had the fritters in DW.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

So in April I tried the Mint Julep....  I took a big ol' gulp and started gagging it was horrible!


----------



## kaoden39

Pinkstarblm said:


> So in April I tried the Mint Julep....  I took a big ol' gulp and started gagging it was horrible!



It's funny I loved them as a teenager but as an adult I don't like them nearly as much.


----------



## Dizney73

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Pooh Corner



What exactly is a Tigger Tail?  It looks yummy  but what is it?????


----------



## Corpsebride

It is marshmallows covered in caramel and then covered in orange flavored white chocolate and put on a stick! Good stuff!


----------



## quiltymom

mommaU4 said:


> You mean the Porto's bakery? Isn't it awesome?!?! They have one in Glendale and one in Burbank now. Their meat pies and potato balls are TO DIE FOR!!! I could eat so many of them all by myself. LOL
> 
> We got some of those and a slice of raspberry cheesecake, some mango mousse, creme brulee, and a chocolate dipped strawberry. Their prices are great too. Only $2.50 each for the dessert items. Much cheaper then DL....
> 
> I have pics from there that I am going to post on my TR once I get to that part of our trip.



Yes - my sister lives just a few blocks away from the one in Burbank.  I'll have to try the meat pies and potato balls this next time.  Last time I just had their sandwiches, which were huge!  And I could live in the dessert area of their bakery ...  (I'm drooling for sure now!)

We are going to have to visit WWS - I've been hearing nothing but good stuff about it, so that's a must.  And I do need to get my first Tigger Tail (have I already said that?)
Yum yum...


----------



## mommaU4

DisDancerina said:


> The sorbet and Pooh Corner stuff looks yummy =)
> 
> Has anyone tried the bread bowl at DCA?


I've tried the Broccoli and cheese soup at Pacific Wharf Cafe and love it! The bread is so good, the soup too. I love to get the sourdough Mickey and just eat it with butter.  




Pinkstarblm said:


> So in April I tried the Mint Julep....  I took a big ol' gulp and started gagging it was horrible!


I've heard that about that drink. It's been compared to mouthwash, and never really appealed to me.  




Dizney73 said:


> What exactly is a Tigger Tail?  It looks yummy  but what is it?????



It's several marshmellows on a stick coated with caramel, orange and brown chocolate to look like Tigger's tail. I don't really are for them, even though I know they are really popular.  I don't like the orange taste.


----------



## DisDancerina

mommaU4 said:


> *I've tried the Broccoli and cheese soup at Pacific Wharf Cafe and love it! The bread is so good, the soup too. I love to get the sourdough Mickey and just eat it with butter.
> *
> 
> I've heard that about that drink. It's been compared to mouthwash, and never really appealed to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's several marshmellows on a stick coated with caramel, orange and brown chocolate to look like Tigger's tail. I don't really are for them, even though I know they are really popular.  I don't like the orange taste.



Oh my gosh, Beth... I was looking for where it was, thank you! I love broccoli and cheese soup and I saw it at Paradise Bakery, but I didn't get to try it, but then I remembered that the ones at DCA would probably be better anyways! Hehe! So, thank you! And by the way... (Coming from a 13 year old), the Mint Julep did remind me of mouthwash...
Oh, and the Tigger's tail looks great! I'll have to wait until I get my braces off to try it, though...


----------



## mommaU4

quiltymom said:


> Yes - my sister lives just a few blocks away from the one in Burbank.  I'll have to try the meat pies and potato balls this next time.  Last time I just had their sandwiches, which were huge!  And I could live in the dessert area of their bakery ...  (I'm drooling for sure now!)


How cool. If I lived near one I'd be there all the time!  I wasn't going to post these because they aren't from Disney, but then I thought maybe if anyone going to Disneyland was going to be in the Glendale or Burbank area they might want to try Porto's, so I'll post them anyway. I hope no one minds. I can always take them down if they do. 

These are the desserts we got. Creme brulee, raspberry cheesecake and a chocolate dipped strawberry. Below that is the mango mousse. They are really reasonably priced too! Each of these items was only $2.50.










Here are the potato balls. These are really good and cheap too! In with them is one chorizo pie that we got to try. It was ok. 





I broke one of the potato balls open so you can see the inside. Sorry they are kind of messy. It's just a light coating of crumbs, with mashed potatoes, and meat. Simple, but delicious. 





And of course the meat pies that I could eat several of in one sitting.  









The Glendale/Burbank area is about a 45-60 minute drive from DL depending on time of day and of course traffic. We've lived in both Glendale and Burbank which is how I know. So if anyone has car and is out that way, Porto's is definitely worth a stop over.  
They have a website too: http://www.portosbakery.com/


----------



## mommaU4

DisDancerina said:


> Oh my gosh, Beth... I was looking for where it was, thank you! I love broccoli and cheese soup and I saw it at Paradise Bakery, but I didn't get to try it, but then I remembered that the ones at DCA would probably be better anyways! Hehe! So, thank you! And by the way... (Coming from a 13 year old), the Mint Julep did remind me of mouthwash...
> Oh, and the Tigger's tail looks great! I'll have to wait until I get my braces off to try it, though...



You're welcome.  


Pssst.... I did not like the Tigger Tails at all, so don't feel so bad. Sssshhhh, don't tell anyone I said that, they might come after me with pitch forks and torches!! LOL


----------



## Eeyore76

Pinkstarblm said:


> So in April I tried the Mint Julep....  I took a big ol' gulp and started gagging it was horrible!



OMG...I totally laughed when I read that, because just reading WHAT'S IN a mint julep makes me gag!  I know I won't be trying those when we go in November.....


----------



## Eeyore76

mommaU4 said:


> And of course the meat pies that I could eat several of in one sitting.




As long as Mrs Lovett isn't making them.....j/k


----------



## mommaU4

Eeyore76 said:


> As long as Mrs Lovett isn't making them.....j/k


I had to Google Mrs. Lovett as I had no clue who that was.   And then I kind of wished I hadn't!!   

Well, then again, if hers taste this good..... well no, never mind.


----------



## Fairy_Tale_Bride

mommaU4 said:


> We had the apple on the top. It's the Apple Pie apple and it was so good. I didn't think it would be just by looking at it, but the others all looked like they would do too much of a number on my teeth! So we chose that and I was glad we did. Yum!



Mmmmm...that sounds really good! I wouldn't have thought that by looking at it.


----------



## mommaU4

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Mmmmm...that sounds really good! I wouldn't have thought that by looking at it.


Me either. It's not as visually appealing as the others. But the lady at the counter actually said it's their most popular one. I can't even tell what's on it, but it's good. Well, if you like apple pie it is.


----------



## Eeyore76

mommaU4 said:


> I had to Google Mrs. Lovett as I had no clue who that was.   And then I kind of wished I hadn't!!
> 
> Well, then again, if hers taste this good..... well no, never mind.



Oh my!!!  I'm sorry I scared you!    

For the record, those meat pies look sooooooooooo good!  I don't think I'd be able to stop at just a few!


----------



## DisDancerina

Eeyore76 said:


> Oh my!!!  I'm sorry I scared you!
> 
> For the record, those meat pies look sooooooooooo good!  I don't think I'd be able to stop at just a few!



Should I be afraid to look this person up?


----------



## Dizney73

hmmmm... I think I will have to go with many others herer and say that the Mint Julep is not my kind of drink!  Of course this is someone who did the happy dance when flavors OTHER than mint came out for toothpaste!  As for the Tigger Tail.... maybe my daughter will have to try one so I can sneak a taste! 
Thanks to all of you.  Our trip to DL is this August and I am really enjoying seeing and hearing about all of the best foods!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

haha see i'm not a fan of mint so i am not sure why i tried the julep it's like it wasn't clicking that this drink was going be so minty!!! but ugh at least i can say i tried it.


----------



## Disneynut71

While I was in line at the French Market, the guy in front of me warned me NOT to try it.


----------



## Eeyore76

DisDancerina said:


> Should I be afraid to look this person up?



LOL... No...she's a character from Sweeney Todd....she makes "special" meat pies....because real meat is scarce.


----------



## Flea

yummmmmm all this food looks great.

I think I'm a bit strange - our trip (our first ever) isn't till next year but already I'm looking up all the food I want to try while I'm there (14days  ) alot of the stuff is foreign to me so I'm writing it in a notebook so I remember what I want to try  - who would have thought that American food is soooo different to what I eat in New Zealand


----------



## kaoden39

Oh how exciting.  There are some wonderful books you might get too.  Have you read the Disneyland Passporter?  That is my favorite.  

http://allears.net/dlr/din/dining.htm

Here is a website with the menus of the places to eat at the resort.  Enjoy.


----------



## Flea

kaoden39 said:


> Oh how exciting.  There are some wonderful books you might get too.  Have you read the Disneyland Passporter?  That is my favorite.
> 
> http://allears.net/dlr/din/dining.htm
> 
> Here is a website with the menus of the places to eat at the resort.  Enjoy.



Oooh Don't think I have read the disneyland passporter (will need to pay another visit to Amazon me thinks  ) 

And yes - I spend alot of time on allears.net  Is it wrong to want to laminate the menus and study them hehe


----------



## kaoden39

Flea said:


> Oooh Don't think I have read the disneyland passporter (will need to pay another visit to Amazon me thinks  )
> 
> And yes - I spend alot of time on allears.net  Is it wrong to want to laminate the menus and study them hehe



No I have spent countless hours online looking the food and things and this is far from my first visit.


----------



## staley7580

mommaU4 said:


> How cool. If I lived near one I'd be there all the time!  I wasn't going to post these because they aren't from Disney, but then I thought maybe if anyone going to Disneyland was going to be in the Glendale or Burbank area they might want to try Porto's, so I'll post them anyway. I hope no one minds. I can always take them down if they do.
> 
> These are the desserts we got. Creme brulee, raspberry cheesecake and a chocolate dipped strawberry. Below that is the mango mousse. They are really reasonably priced too! Each of these items was only $2.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the potato balls. These are really good and cheap too! In with them is one chorizo pie that we got to try. It was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke one of the potato balls open so you can see the inside. Sorry they are kind of messy. It's just a light coating of crumbs, with mashed potatoes, and meat. Simple, but delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the meat pies that I could eat several of in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Glendale/Burbank area is about a 45-60 minute drive from DL depending on time of day and of course traffic. We've lived in both Glendale and Burbank which is how I know. So if anyone has car and is out that way, Porto's is definitely worth a stop over.
> They have a website too: http://www.portosbakery.com/


Ohhhhhh... Beth. However did you know I was going to Burbank in November?  We are SOOO going to check this place out. 


mommaU4 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Pssst.... I did not like the Tigger Tails at all, so don't feel so bad. Sssshhhh, don't tell anyone I said that, they might come after me with pitch forks and torches!! LOL



I dnt like them either. Ick. But the fellas do... So does the baby. Ill stick with my Chocolate cashew caramel pretzel thingy, thank you very much!


----------



## bonofreak

Oh my, MommaU4, thanks for the info about Porto's...I will definately check them out next time we're in California. I am not a sweets fan, but I do love bread. I checked out the website you linked and man! Those sandwiches look great, but what really sold me was the fact that they sell TAMALES!!!   Has anyone tried one from there? You simply cannot get good Mexican food in Virgina.


----------



## mommaU4

staley7580 said:


> Ohhhhhh... Beth. However did you know I was going to Burbank in November?  We are SOOO going to check this place out.


You are?? Well then I'm glad I posted those after all. While I haven't been to the bakery in Burbank, I'm sure it's similiar. Let me know what you think and what you order.  



bonofreak said:


> Oh my, MommaU4, thanks for the info about Porto's...I will definately check them out next time we're in California. I am not a sweets fan, but I do love bread. I checked out the website you linked and man! Those sandwiches look great, but what really sold me was the fact that they sell TAMALES!!!   Has anyone tried one from there? You simply cannot get good Mexican food in Virgina.


You're welcome.  I cannot say that I've tried the tamales from there, but everything I have tried has been good, so I can't imagine those wouldn't be as well. 
If you'll be in CA maybe you can make it down to Olvera Street and stop at  Cielito Lindo for some of their taquitos. 
They are so good! Here is a link to their website and a pic from our visit there earlier this month:
http://cielitolindo.org/





Ok, now I promise that is the LAST non-Disney food I will post! I don't want to get yelled at.


----------



## DisDancerina

Eeyore76 said:


> LOL... No...she's a character from Sweeney Todd....she makes "special" meat pies....because real meat is scarce.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## staley7580

mommaU4 said:


> You are?? Well then I'm glad I posted those after all. While I haven't been to the bakery in Burbank, I'm sure it's similiar. Let me know what you think and what you order.
> 
> You're welcome.  I cannot say that I've tried the tamales from there, but everything I have tried has been good, so I can't imagine those wouldn't be as well.
> If you'll be in CA maybe you can make it down to Olvera Street and stop at  Cielito Lindo for some of their taquitos.
> They are so good! Here is a link to their website and a pic from our visit there earlier this month:
> http://cielitolindo.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I promise that is the LAST non-Disney food I will post! I don't want to get yelled at.



I WILL!! We are gong to be in Burbank for a convention... So I think a stop by there will totally be in order!

Where is Olivera St.? We are tamale JUNKIES.


----------



## mommaU4

staley7580 said:


> I WILL!! We are gong to be in Burbank for a convention... So I think a stop by there will totally be in order!
> 
> Where is Olivera St.? We are tamale JUNKIES.


Olvera Street is basically in Downtown L.A. across from Union Station. Here is more info for ya: http://www.olvera-street.com/
I've never had any tamales down there, but the taquitos are fabulous. Olvera Street is really close to Chinatown too, so you could pick up some Mexican and then head over for some Chinese.


----------



## bonofreak

staley7580 said:


> I WILL!! We are gong to be in Burbank for a convention... So I think a stop by there will totally be in order!
> 
> Where is Olivera St.? We are tamale JUNKIES.



Oh my gosh, tamale junkie, that about sums me up, too.  

And thanks again, MommaU4, all I can say about your pictures is WOWZERS!   You have my tummy growling.     Gosh, I haven't been to Olvera Street since I was a little girl and my kids have never been, so I might just have to make that a place to visit next Spring when we come out, of course we never miss Disneyland either! But my daughter and I are definately foodies!  So getting some good food while we're out there is a huge part of the fun!


----------



## tholczer

Where can you get the chicken fussili?  

Where are the best beignets?

Where are the Nemo cupcakes?

This is a great thread!  Thanks!

Tracy


----------



## mommaU4

tholczer said:


> Where can you get the chicken fussili?
> 
> Where are the best beignets?
> 
> Where are the Nemo cupcakes?
> 
> This is a great thread!  Thanks!
> 
> Tracy



1. Chicken fussili can be found in Disneyland at Redd Rockett's Pizza Port and in DCA at Pizza Oom Mow Mow. I've only had it in DL and it's good!

2. I've only had the beignets from Jazz Kitchen and I thought those were really good, BUT I've heard the ones from Cafe Orleans are even better. Try both and see which you prefer.  

3. Last I read those Nemo cupcakes are "in the Main Street Bakery". Not sure if they mean the Blue Ribbon Bakery or if they are still available. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=20010684&postcount=288

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## tholczer

Thanks so much mommau4!  I will try them both and see which ones I like.  Can't wait!

Tracy


----------



## Pinkstarblm

when i was there in april nemo cupcakes were no longer available. Hopefully they will come back!


----------



## mommaU4

Pinkstarblm said:


> when i was there in april nemo cupcakes were no longer available. Hopefully they will come back!


That's what I was afraid of as I didn't see them anywhere either last time we were there. Too bad, they looked really good!!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

mommaU4 said:


> That's what I was afraid of as I didn't see them anywhere either last time we were there. Too bad, they looked really good!!



It was alright, pretty dry though. The frosting was yummy! But what i was most dissappointed about was strawberry shortcake! the one shown on this thread is no longer available. They don't even off strawberry shortcake at the blue ribbon anymore. they do sell it at riverbelle but it's in a small hoakey parfait cup!


----------



## mott

I spent hours reading this thread and deciding what/where to eat during our trip to DL in early June.  I have no pictures to share, just reviews of what we ate...

Snacks:
Dole whip - not what I expected - maybe it was a bad mix?
Churos (sp?) - good

Breakfast at Carnation Cafe - very good

Soup Bowls at Pacific Wharf - broccoli cheese - very good after I added pepper

Lunch at Cafe Orleans - WONDERFUL!  I had the monte cristo and my husband had the crepes - both delicious

Dinner at Blue Bayou (not planned but we went with friends who really wanted to go) - nice but VERY expensive! 

Corn Dog Castle - yummy!

Bengal BBQ - THEY CLOSE EARLY!!!  DH went over to get dinner just before the parade and they were closing up and only had spicy beef and the asparagus left.  What we had was very good.


----------



## mommaU4

Pinkstarblm said:


> It was alright, pretty dry though. The frosting was yummy! But what i was most dissappointed about was strawberry shortcake! the one shown on this thread is no longer available. They don't even off strawberry shortcake at the blue ribbon anymore. they do sell it at riverbelle but it's in a small hoakey parfait cup!


Those are so cute!! Too cute to eat really.  




mott said:


> I spent hours reading this thread and deciding what/where to eat during our trip to DL in early June.  I have no pictures to share, just reviews of what we ate...
> 
> Snacks:
> Dole whip - not what I expected - maybe it was a bad mix?
> Churos (sp?) - good
> 
> Breakfast at Carnation Cafe - very good
> 
> Soup Bowls at Pacific Wharf - broccoli cheese - very good after I added pepper
> 
> Lunch at Cafe Orleans - WONDERFUL!  I had the monte cristo and my husband had the crepes - both delicious
> 
> Dinner at Blue Bayou (not planned but we went with friends who really wanted to go) - nice but VERY expensive!
> 
> Corn Dog Castle - yummy!
> 
> Bengal BBQ - THEY CLOSE EARLY!!!  DH went over to get dinner just before the parade and they were closing up and only had spicy beef and the asparagus left.  What we had was very good.


Not everyone is a fan of the Dole Whips. I'm not. We never buy them on our trips. 
I totally agree with you on the corn dogs though. Those are awesome.


----------



## disneyL0VE

Omg !!! 
Cupcakes Are My Favorite & That One Of Nemo Just Made My Cupcake Life !


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Being stuck in Virginia like bonofreak, I have to say that the post of the superbly yummy looking Mexican food is really downright mean. It is 10 p.m. and my tummy is rumbly from that pic alone.  If anyone out there has found really good (really good by West Coast standards) Mexican food out here on the East Coast, please do share!


----------



## bonofreak

Sorry to tell you, Caligirl, I think I've tried them all and not one can compare to   California.   But I will not give up my quest!   Hey, we just got a brand new El Pollo Loco, and believe me, that's a little bit of California right there!


----------



## sungarshe

I need to try those deep fried sandwhiches!! (w/ powdered sugar)


----------



## disneyL0VE

caligirl stuck in va said:


> Being stuck in Virginia like bonofreak, I have to say that the post of the superbly yummy looking Mexican food is really downright mean. It is 10 p.m. and my tummy is rumbly from that pic alone.  If anyone out there has found really good (really good by West Coast standards) Mexican food out here on the East Coast, please do share!



Haha, caligirl.. I feel the same way!! We're in the similar situation!!! There are no good Mexican food out here like the West Coast  

Although I crave Jack In A Box's curly fries more than the awesome Mexican food cause there's nothing comparable to those fries  

I feel your pain!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

disneyL0VE said:


> Haha, caligirl.. I feel the same way!! We're in the similar situation!!! There are no good Mexican food out here like the West Coast
> 
> Although I crave Jack In A Box's curly fries more than the awesome Mexican food cause there's nothing comparable to those fries
> 
> I feel your pain!



mmmm curly fries. Maybe I'll eat some on your behalf haha !


----------



## Jenvenza

All this food is making me soooo hungry!! 

I love the food at Blue Bayou!! And the creme brulee trio is a must have! 

And the fritters!! Yum!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I've been wanting to post up some food photos !! These are from random places so here we go ! 

These two dishes are from the Jazz Kitchen at DTD !! They were DELICIOUS!!










My fiancee and I ate breakfast at La Brea Bakery Cafe, it was soo good !










this is not food, but the bar @ DLH by Goofy's Kitchen was really nice and the
bartender was supppppppper nice!





... and last but not least a turkey leg from DL !! I have to be honest, it was kinda dry.


----------



## fairykin

These food posts are so much fun!

I'll take some to add to the group in Nov.

All Hail The Food Porn Posts! 

Fairykin


----------



## Denton

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## cryssi

oooohhhhh yeahhhh!!! DL corn dogs!!!  yum...the BEST!


----------



## kaoden39

Denton said:


> Breakfast of champions!



Diet Pepsi you must have brought your own.  I am so there.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

pxlbarrel said:


> Blue Bayou Lunch
> 
> Gumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molasses-Brined Bayou Pork Chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Royal Mahi Mahi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Key West, Key Lime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tortuga Trio of Creme Brulee



i know this is an old photo..what is the big pirate coin? and then i see a chest in the one below that. what are they? do they still have those. it just looks cool


----------



## disneyL0VE

pxlbarrel said:


> Blue Bayou Lunch
> 
> Gumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molasses-Brined Bayou Pork Chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Royal Mahi Mahi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Key West, Key Lime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tortuga Trio of Creme Brulee




My stomach started rumbling when I saw this!! 
I love the Blue Bayou!


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

You had to remind me about Jack in the Box!  I had just had my fill (can we ever, really?) on our trip in Feb (I think we ate there 4 times that week including about 15 minutes after getting off the plane in Long Beach).  I could really go for a Jumbo Jack and tacos right now!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear I am not the only transplant that misses the food out West....I tend to plan my trips back home around where I want to eat!  

El Pollo Loco .... where is that?


----------



## disneyL0VE

Fairy_Tale_Bride said:


> Pooh Corner



Yum! Tigger Tail. Did you enjoy it ?


----------



## disneyL0VE

mommaU4 said:


> And my new favorite drink! A Tinkerbell Twist which is sour watermelon and sour apple slushie blended together. So good I had 3 of them while we were there!!




Where do you get the Tinkerbell Twist?? 
It looks DELICIOUS!


----------



## mommaU4

disneyL0VE said:


> Where do you get the Tinkerbell Twist??
> It looks DELICIOUS!



It is delicious!!! I can't wait to have another. I hope they still keep them around through the Fall and that they weren't just a summer thing. 

Anyway, I bought one at the cart in Bug's Land. And two more at the cart just next to the entrance to the Orange Stinger. 
I'm sure they sell them in DL too, I just happened to get mine all in DCA.


----------



## disneyL0VE

mommaU4 said:


> It is delicious!!! I can't wait to have another. I hope they still keep them around through the Fall and that they weren't just a summer thing.
> 
> Anyway, I bought one at the cart in Bug's Land. And two more at the cart just next to the entrance to the Orange Stinger.
> I'm sure they sell them in DL too, I just happened to get mine all in DCA.



Thank you mommaU4 ! 
I am definitely getting one when I go!


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

disneyL0VE said:


> Thank you mommaU4 !
> I am definitely getting one when I go!



So am I!!


----------



## Eeyore76

DisneyLover4Ever! said:


> So am I!!



Count me in too!  That looks MEGA delish!


----------



## DisneyNic

I have a question for all you food experts.  I am wondering if Cafe Orleans is STRICTLY sit down dining or could I maybe just order something to take out of the restaraunt??  Say.....I don't know, maybe those pommes frites that look soooooo amazingly good??  Please someone tell me it's possible.


----------



## mommaU4

DisneyNic said:


> I have a question for all you food experts.  I am wondering if Cafe Orleans is STRICTLY sit down dining or could I maybe just order something to take out of the restaraunt??  Say.....I don't know, maybe those pommes frites that look soooooo amazingly good??  Please someone tell me it's possible.



I just called Disneyland Dining as I was wondering this myself. I would love to eat there but I know my picky kids would balk at the idea. They are more of the chicken strips crowd.  

Anyway, I spoke with a really nice cast member named Jessica and asked her if my husband and I could order something packaged "to go" from there and then go eat somewhere else more to our kids liking. 

She actually said that was a good question but wasn't sure and put me on hold to ask someone else, presumably a supervisor of some sort. The sad answer is no. No food from Cafe Orleans can be ordered to go. 

So then I asked if I could order a kids meal from another place in the park, and bring it in for the kids to eat while my DH and I ordered off their menu. She said it depended on the ages of the kids. 
It was fine to do if they were truly "kids" meaning ages 3-9. If they were older they are considered adults and would need to order off the Cafe Orleans menu. 

So I hope that helped you somewhat. I know it wasn't what you were hoping to hear though. 

Good luck getting those Pomme Frites!


----------



## mariezp

I wanted to try Cafe Orleans too, but most of my clan would not have liked anything on the menu. So.. my kids went and brought back chicken strips from Stage Door Cafe and my hubby went and brought back a clam chowder bowl from Royal Street Veranda. I ordered the Pomme Frites and a Monte Cristo for my DD and myself. 

That was a couple years ago but we were told at the time that it was fine to bring it in just that they did not do take out. I hope it's still true because I would like to do it again this year.

We did make sure to tip the waiter extra since he was taking care of all of us even though we did not all order off their menu.


----------



## mommaU4

mariezp said:


> I wanted to try Cafe Orleans too, but most of my clan would not have liked anything on the menu. So.. my kids went and brought back chicken strips from Stage Door Cafe and my hubby went and brought back a clam chowder bowl from Royal Street Veranda. I ordered the Pomme Frites and a Monte Cristo for my DD and myself.
> 
> That was a couple years ago but we were told at the time that it was fine to bring it in just that they did not do take out. I hope it's still true because I would like to do it again this year.
> 
> We did make sure to tip the waiter extra since he was taking care of all of us even though we did not all order off their menu.


Well, sometimes things change depending on who you talk to, kwim? It's happened before where I've called Disney and depending on who I talk to, I get very different answers. 

But the lady I spoke with today specifically told me that only the kids age 9 and under would be allowed to bring food in. Adults, which in Disney's eyes is anyone 10 and above, could not bring food in. So who really knows.  

The one thing that seems to be consistent is no take out. Unfortunately.


----------



## travelmel

mommaU4 said:


> Thanks. The first one came out blurry for some reason. Oh well. Here are some more.
> 
> Treats from Pooh's corner. Toffee and chocolate covered pretzel. Chocolate dipped strawberry. And a Apple Pie Caramel apple. That was so GOOD! I am not a fan of caramel apples usually because they do a number on my teeth, but this wasn't bad and it tasted heavenly. LOL




Yumm... those look good!

*MAIN STREET BAKERY REVIEW*
We had treats from the Main Street Bakery that were just so-so. My daughter had the cinnamon roll which she didn't care for the icing. I had the sticky bun which is a cinnamon roll with a MAPLE SYRUP like sticky stuff instead of carmelly sticky stuff... it was OK. There were alot of pecans so that helped. My other DD had a double scoop of ice cream in a waffle cone from the place attached to the bakery (Great statue of a blue elephant in the back table) for breakfast (See 100 things to do in DL!) and I think hers was the best value AND the best tasting of the three! We also had a brownie that we split.. it was rich and after splitting the sticky bun with my DH I didn't need anymore sweets and threw the last bites away.  

More reviews to come.. sorry, no pics of the baked goods.


----------



## Jozymouse

YUMMY! I just reserved our Disney Restaurants for our Sept trip. Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou, Carnation Café, Wine Country Tratoria, Tortilla Joe, Storyteller's Cafe.

I have not seen any reviews of Tortilla Joe, is it any good?

Any recommendations or opinions on our choice of restos? Please consider that we are trying to stay "on budget" and do not wish to eat at many expensive restaurants (only Blue Bayou). Also, we are not interested in character dining or sit down breakfast. Thanks!!!!

Another thing, I've seen a few posts about chimichangas... Can you get them with chicken or beef but WITHOUT the beans? Thanks again and again!!!!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Jozymouse said:


> Another thing, I've seen a few posts about chimichangas... Can you get them with chicken or beef but WITHOUT the beans? Thanks again and again!!!!



Nope, they are pre-made at a cart similar to the turkey leg cart.  They are SUPER good though!


----------



## mommaU4

Jozymouse said:


> YUMMY! I just reserved our Disney Restaurants for our Sept trip. Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou, Carnation Café, Wine Country Tratoria, Tortilla Joe, Storyteller's Cafe.
> 
> I have not seen any reviews of Tortilla Joe, is it any good?
> 
> Any recommendations or opinions on our choice of restos? Please consider that we are trying to stay "on budget" and do not wish to eat at many expensive restaurants (only Blue Bayou). Also, we are not interested in character dining or sit down breakfast. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Another thing, I've seen a few posts about chimichangas... Can you get them with chicken or beef but WITHOUT the beans? Thanks again and again!!!!


Every place your eating sounds good! It's making me hungry. LOL 

If you like bread pudding, don't forget to try that at the Jazz Kitchen. The chicken alfredo lasagna was really good at WCT. And the loaded baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe. 

When we bought our chimichangas I asked at the cart if they had a chicken one or one with just beans and cheese, since I am not a big beef eater, and they said "no, only beef and beans". Now I don't know if that was just that day or not, but I think that's the only way they are sold. 

I will say that the beef and beans were mixed together in a weird (but good) way so that I couldn't tell which was which.  I thought it would be more like big chunks of shredded beef, but it's not.
I do know that they were so much better then I thought they'd be and we will be getting more on our next trip! 

Enjoy your dining!!


----------



## Jozymouse

Thank you mommy2allyandaveri and mommaU4!

MommaU4, so funny since those items you mentioned are all items I was planning to order!! You have very good tastes!! 
The only thing is that I cannot stand beans so I will have to live without trying a chimichanga. Thanks again!!!


----------



## TheParsec

This is the Volcano from the Rain Forest Cafe DTD


----------



## mommaU4

TheParsec said:


> This is the Volcano from the Rain Forest Cafe DTD


Am I the only one who can't see the pic??

Darn computer.  
Oh well, we've ordered that before so I'll just have to try and remember what it looks like. Then again, maybe not. It will only make me hungry!!!


----------



## kaoden39

mommaU4 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic??
> 
> Darn computer.
> Oh well, we've ordered that before so I'll just have to try and remember what it looks like. Then again, maybe not. It will only make me hungry!!!



No not just you.  I can't see it either.


----------



## Flea

mommaU4 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic??
> 
> Darn computer.
> Oh well, we've ordered that before so I'll just have to try and remember what it looks like. Then again, maybe not. It will only make me hungry!!!








yummmm it looks great


----------



## mommaU4

Flea said:


> yummmm it looks great








You're right! It does.  


(ok, ok, I found that pic on photobucket.   And darn it, I am hungry now. LOL)


----------



## Disneylvrforever

mommaU4 said:


> You're right! It does.
> 
> 
> (ok, ok, I found that pic on photobucket.   And darn it, I am hungry now. LOL)



LOL, the RC in DTD can't use sparklers. It's just a big shiny thing on a skewer.


----------



## TheParsec

I'm Sorry, I dont know why no one else can see the pic, I can... I'll Try to Figure it out... That must mean no one can see the other pics I posted on other threads!!


----------



## mommaU4

Disneylvrforever said:


> LOL, the RC in DTD can't use sparklers. It's just a big shiny thing on a skewer.


I noticed that last time we got one there! DH and I were thinking that maybe they'd done away with the sparklers at all the RFCs for safety reasons or something.
 But are you saying it's only at the one in DTD? I wonder why?  




TheParsec said:


> I'm Sorry, I dont know why no one else can see the pic, I can... I'll Try to Figure it out... That must mean no one can see the other pics I posted on other threads!!


Sorry, I wish I could help. When I clicked on properties and copied and pasted that in my photobucket account it showed up. So I did see it. (and it did look good!!) But I don't know why it's not showing up.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

mommaU4 said:


> I noticed that last time we got one there! DH and I were thinking that maybe they'd done away with the sparklers at all the RFCs for safety reasons or something.
> But are you saying it's only at the one in DTD? I wonder why?



Well I haven't been to any other RCs in CA for a while, but I'm thinking that there's some fire/firework law. When I went to the one in Las Vegas, I saw all the volcanos w/ sparklers and I was like  that's cool! I'm always used to the foil on a stick. I have one myself. lol.


----------



## TheParsec

I'm Using Photobucket now! Hopfully this works!!


----------



## mommaU4

It works!! And it looks yummy! Much better then the one I found on photobucket. 



Disneylvrforever said:


> Well I haven't been to any other RCs in CA for a while, but I'm thinking that there's some fire/firework law. When I went to the one in Las Vegas, I saw all the volcanos w/ sparklers and I was like  that's cool! I'm always used to the foil on a stick. I have one myself. lol.


Huh. I should make a trip to the one here and see if they use the sparklers or not. Yeah right, any excuse to go and order a volcano right?!! LOL


----------



## mariezp

That looks much better, TheParsec! Just like I remember. We are going to have to get another one when we are there in November. I am not even a big fan of chocolate desserts but the volcano was REALLY yummy! It is huge! It took all four of us to finish it off.


----------



## ballarinamom

Disneylvrforever said:


> Well I haven't been to any other RCs in CA for a while, but I'm thinking that there's some fire/firework law. When I went to the one in Las Vegas, I saw all the volcanos w/ sparklers and I was like  that's cool! I'm always used to the foil on a stick. I have one myself. lol.


Went to the one in San Antonio three weeks ago and no more sparklers here either!


----------



## CaliLuvinGirl

I'm sorry, no pics, but I am gonna post everything I can remember from our trip a few months ago, when we went to goofy's kitchen. Thier menu changes, but it is soooooo hard to find a detailed menu, so here is most of the stuff they had when we were there. Don't even ask how I remember this lol! And this restaurant is great for vegetarians! I am a pescetarian, so I eat fish and shellfish, but no meat such as chicken beef or pork, and always get plenty to eat here! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. lol. now Im hungry!


Pasta salad, potatoe salad, regular salad, cucumber salad, antipasto salad (like pickled veggies/salamie), Tomatoe basil mozzerella salad, rolls, Cajun Salmon, Jerk Pork Chops, Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Cajun red potatoes halves, prime rib, spanish rice, an Asian Veggie noodle thing, Vegetarian Gyoza, mixed veggies, corn on the cobb, Chicken strips, maccaroni and cheese, popcorn shrimp, pizza, peanut butter and jelly pizza, spaghetti with marinara, pineapple, melon, grapes, oranges, apples, kiwi, bananas, tiramisu, chocolate cheesecake, bread pudding, apple and apricot strudle, chocolate tarts, cupcakes, softserve icecream, worms and dirt, apple crisp, brownies, cream puffs.


----------



## disneyL0VE

TheParsec said:


> I'm Using Photobucket now! Hopfully this works!!



Oh my. Where is that from TheParsec?
It looks yummy !


----------



## Matterhorn Eric

disneyL0VE said:


> Oh my. Where is that from TheParsec?
> It looks yummy !


Rainforest Cafe


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

This is our funnel cake from Hungry Bear. It was yuuummmyy!


----------



## Djibouti

Denton said:


> My wife and I really like eating at the Cafe Orleans.
> 
> We usually each order the _La Salade de Maison_, she gets the Gumbo and I order the French Onion soup, and we split an order of Pommes Frites.  I don't think you can get a better meal in the park for two for $21.
> 
> Of course we occasionally splurge and order extras like the Monte Cristo or the Mickey shaped Beignets.



So what exactly is a Beignet and what are those sauces on the side?


----------



## Pinkstarblm

Djibouti said:


> So what exactly is a Beignet and what are those sauces on the side?




Well they are mini pieces of heaven! They are like a light dough kind of like a unglazed doughnut. the cream sauce is like a vanilla poppyseed and the other is a berry sauce. I liked combining the two. Word of advice don't inhale when going to take a bite!


----------



## mikayla73

Pinkstarblm said:


> Well they are mini pieces of heaven! They are like a light dough kind of like a unglazed doughnut. the cream sauce is like a vanilla poppyseed and the other is a berry sauce. I liked combining the two. Word of advice don't inhale when going to take a bite!



The white sauce is creme anglaise, which is kinda like melted vanilla bean ice cream. The dark flecks are the vanilla.

The red sauce is raspberry. It has some other name too, but I can't remember what at the moment. 

I agree both are very good, but the raspberry sauce is my favorite!


----------



## Denton

The red sauce is a "raspberry coulis". 

I had to look up "coulis".  

Coulis:  a thin fruit or vegetable puree.


Very yummy!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

My kids and I just went through every page of this thread! (It took us two sessions in two days.) My kids are 3 and 2!  They called out who got to eat each dish of food--it was pretty cute.  Mostly Mom and Dad got the "real" food and they called all the sweets!  

So, we're going in October and I'll take pics of our food.  Just a question...
Is there anything that anyone really wants a picture of?

It seems like there are multiple pictures of all the really desired stuff.  These pictures definately talked me into certain foods-- like Monte Cristo, Pomme Frites, Goofy's breakfast, Bengel BBQ, Mickey beignets, Mickey pancake, Micey pretzel, and even a corn dog from DL.  The kids definately want a Tigger tail.
And you talked me out of Lilo and Stitch breakfast, Mint Julep, I can't remember what else, but I'll know when I see it!

Well I'll just take pics of whatever we have, and add my reviews!  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

dr&momto2boys said:


> And you talked me out of Lilo and Stitch breakfast, Mint Julep, I can't remember what else, but I'll know when I see it!
> 
> Well I'll just take pics of whatever we have, and add my reviews!  Sounds like fun!



Lilo and stitch is actually one of my favs! 2nd favorite out of the ones offered!

Oh and yeah STAY AWAY FROM THE MINT JULEP!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Pinkstarblm said:


> Lilo and stitch is actually one of my favs! 2nd favorite out of the ones offered!
> 
> Oh and yeah STAY AWAY FROM THE MINT JULEP!



I agree! I tried the mint julep and thought it was gross; but then again some people love it.


----------



## mariezp

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I agree! I tried the mint julep and thought it was gross; but then again some people love it.


Personally, I thought it tasted like mouthwash.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

mariezp said:


> Personally, I thought it tasted like mouthwash.



You know thats sooo true !!


----------



## dreamin_disney

got2travel said:


> That was mine. I still have dreams about it. YUM.
> 
> You won't find it on the menu listings, it's not actually a restaurant. Pooh's Corner is a shop back by the Winnie the Pooh ride. One section is souveniers and another is a candy shop. They've got tons of treats including cookies, chocolate dipped pretzel rods, chocolate dipped marshmallows (and the famous Tigger Tails), fudge, and all kinds of other treats.
> 
> They might also sell the Smore at Candy Palace on Main Street. I haven't actually looked for it there, but they have a lot of the same candy at both places.



I've levied in ca all my life and never really seen disneyland like i have on this thread-lol! This smore thingy looks sooooooooooo yummy! I will have to try one on my next trip


----------



## dreamin_disney

BecBennett said:


> And of course, no Pooh Corner photos are complete until you include one of someone trying to eat a Tigger Tail!!



Poohs corner is on my list for next visit. I'm so hungry now-lol!
BTW- where did you get the 1st time visit pins? are those free?


----------



## XTinabell

Are those chocolate strawberries seriously 4.25 each?   I can buy an entire basket of strawberries for less than that, buy my own choclate and make my own for CHEAPER than ONE of those strawberries!!


----------



## mommaU4

dreamin_disney said:


> Poohs corner is on my list for next visit. I'm so hungry now-lol!
> BTW- where did you get the 1st time visit pins? are those free?


They have 1st time buttons at City Hall along with ones for birthday and other occasions. 

There is a thread I came across on how to make Tigger Tails at home for those of you who are fans of them:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1909291



XTinabell said:


> Are those chocolate strawberries seriously 4.25 each?   I can buy an entire basket of strawberries for less than that, buy my own choclate and make my own for CHEAPER than ONE of those strawberries!!


YES! They are. I actually bought one back in June because I just had to try it. It tasted good, but ummmmm, I won't be buying one again. Not at that price. There are much more yummy treats in the parks for that price. IMO.


----------



## thmar

XTinabell said:


> Are those chocolate strawberries seriously 4.25 each?   I can buy an entire basket of strawberries for less than that, buy my own choclate and make my own for CHEAPER than ONE of those strawberries!!



I know, but the real treat is that they are in Disneyland!  I love chocolate strawberries and love Disneyland so when I buy one there I'm getting the best of both.


----------



## lapdwife

My friend's husband is a chef at Ralph Brennans... so that's a good choice. We were very disappointed in Tortilla Joe's and under no circumstances will we return.  BUT...we live in Los Angeles and may have a different idea of mexican food.  Have you thought of House of Blues also?  Very yummy!  






Jozymouse said:


> YUMMY! I just reserved our Disney Restaurants for our Sept trip. Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou, Carnation Café, Wine Country Tratoria, Tortilla Joe, Storyteller's Cafe.
> 
> I have not seen any reviews of Tortilla Joe, is it any good?
> 
> Any recommendations or opinions on our choice of restos? Please consider that we are trying to stay "on budget" and do not wish to eat at many expensive restaurants (only Blue Bayou). Also, we are not interested in character dining or sit down breakfast. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Another thing, I've seen a few posts about chimichangas... Can you get them with chicken or beef but WITHOUT the beans? Thanks again and again!!!!


----------



## lapdwife

We're going for my birthday this week and dh and I are going to dinner alone.  The kids can have some one on one time with Princess night time stories in the room.  

Catal or The Vineyard Room?  What's your vote?


----------



## KerTggr

lapdwife said:


> Catal or The Vineyard Room?  What's your vote?



Vineyard Room!


----------



## travelmel

GregC said:


> Blue Bayou anyone? I finally got to eat there! yay..the portions if you don't "split" the plate are great, and prices about like I expected..AWESOME!AWESOME atmosphere..you guys need to try it.I met another fellow DISboarder for dinner and we split the Tesoro Island chicken.




Wow!  You have a GREAT camera!  We had no idea that our table looked like that as it was too dark to see it! no complaints though!


----------



## travelmel

*
From our DL trip 7/13/08. This is a repeat post from my TR but I can't post anything new for awhile so I'll post this here!  I know there have probably been alot of posts about the BB but.... here goes nothin'   *

My girls really enjoyed the online Magic Kingdom game called, Virtual Magic Kingdom (VMK). It was recently taken off the "air" and it is really a shame because it was GREAT! I won't take the time to explain it but suffice to say it gave you a GREAT fix of you were jonesin' for some DL time. 

One of the things you could do was go on a "date" to the Blue Bayou. You would go with a friend and sit down at a table and wave to the "gator-waiter." When he arrived you had to say, "Clownfish please" and then you got your meal and made small talk with you date. The date was a real person.. typically aged 10-13 who was hanging out at the VMK that day, too. Sounds weird but it was SO cute!

Anyway... the girls GLOVED it (wink) and were so mesmorized with the Blue Bayou that it made the entire meal glow!

_That is one happy cornball family right there!_





_this is my lucky table!_





_We were seated by the water and the girls were just ITCHING to order the clownfish.. they were on pins and needles!_




_What? no clownfish? I'll have the mac and chees then.._









The girls raved over the mac and cheese..they were on a roll enjoying everything from the size of the noodle to the color of the fake cheese! 





My husband and I split the yummy, yummy pork chop plate. This is a blurry picture (as were most of them on this trip!) but the food portion pictured here is already half of the meal.. it was a good portion. The white/green things were asparagus.. tres elegant! woo woo

_The food was not undelicious  _





One caveat (SP??)... they still charge the split plate fee of $4 (no problem, I already knew about it) but now the new policy is no extra soup/salad!  What? 

_Yummy yummy wedgie for my tummy_





The kids meals come with a drink and the waiter said mint julips were covered so she tried one! We all tasted it and decided it was good... I would have preferred it with ice tea. 

It was so cute that THEIR nostalgia was taking center stage over mine for a change! 

_Where the Gator-waiter would stand...take my picture, take my picture!_





The girls got kids meals which came with this hat...they wore it for the picture only!  

_Dead mum's tell no tales..._








WARNING: Do not read the following if you are a devout Disneyian...

Ok, mini rant: I noticed during planning that the prices at WDW were RIDICULOUS at $26-$39 per plate PERIOD at most places.. now I know that some will balk and say that's a great value but pishaw! The prices at BB used to be market prices.. and cheaper at lunch! Now, the menu looks just like a stock WDW set up with increased prices and less for the money. END MINI RANT... yes I know you think it's worth it... I know, I know... but it's just my two cents.   We paid... we were VERY happy... I can still have an opinion. 

Moving on........
Nobody can be irrirtated at this masterpiece of culinary genius!
_Davy Jones will not be gettin his hands on this ship!_




The candle really does something for the picture...I stole that idea from another poster  

Overall it was a GREAT meal with GREAT ambiance and FANTASTIC service.. we loved it and will remember it for years to come. We had fun talking and waving to the people going by in the boat..we could hear the fiddle of the guy on his porch.. it was peacful and pretty, and cool. Everything you've heard it to be. We loved it.

_I do wish they'd bring back VMK! _





_Bathroom cuteness_





It's late...more adventures to come!  Goodnight!


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

These are some of my reviews for the places my family ate at this past week. 


*Corn Dog Castle*: My entire family loved the corn dogs and I was surprised at the size of corn dog comared to the stick. Everyone who reccomended the Corn Dog Castle thank you! I'm glad we tried it. 






*Wine Country Trattoria:* This was probably one of the best restaurants I've eaten at for a long time! It was so good we decided to go back a second time.

First Time

Me: Chicken Bruschetta Salad  






DDad: Tuscan Salad






DMom: Chickken Alfredo Lasagna (I had this the second time and loved it too!)






DSis: Spaghetti with Tomato Sauce






And for Dessert...The "Freshly Picked" Orange Sorbet:






I loved the Orange Sorbet; it was really refreshing and for those of you who have not tried it...Do.  

I'll post more reviews later when I get more pics uploaded.


----------



## travelmel

All the Trattoria pics look so yummy! I wish we would have tried that place. I hope it makes the cut during the remodel of DCA...


----------



## MirandaPen

I wish they would make veggie corn dogs!!!!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

MirandaPen said:


> I wish they would make veggie corn dogs!!!!



...But they'd probably end up cooked in the same oil as the non-veggie type.


----------



## pycees312

dr&momto2boys said:


> My kids and I just went through every page of this thread! (It took us two sessions in two days.) My kids are 3 and 2!  They called out who got to eat each dish of food--it was pretty cute.  Mostly Mom and Dad got the "real" food and they called all the sweets!
> 
> So, we're going in October and I'll take pics of our food.  Just a question...
> Is there anything that anyone really wants a picture of?
> 
> It seems like there are multiple pictures of all the really desired stuff.  These pictures definately talked me into certain foods-- like Monte Cristo, Pomme Frites, Goofy's breakfast, Bengel BBQ, Mickey beignets, Mickey pancake, Micey pretzel, and even a corn dog from DL.  The kids definately want a Tigger tail.
> And you talked me out of Lilo and Stitch breakfast, Mint Julep, I can't remember what else, but I'll know when I see it!
> 
> Well I'll just take pics of whatever we have, and add my reviews!  Sounds like fun!


First off thanks to all those who posted pics. I'm going to Disneyland again in 2 weeks and this time we wanted to go out of the box and try some different places.with our kids we tend to do the counterservice meals normally but not this trip...lol at least that is the plan

We loved the lilo and stich breakfast. the hawaiian salmon yuuumy!! and for us the charcter interaction was great since it wasnt very busy. we went may 23-25/08


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

Some more pics from the Wine Country Trattoria:

DSis: Broccoli Cheese Soup 






DMom: Chicken Panini 






DDad: Pizzetta Salad






I had the Chicken Alfredo Lasagna and thought it was very good; and once again we had the Orange Sorbet and once again it was terrific.


----------



## MTCruiser

I agree....the corn dogs are great.


----------



## Pooh'sTwin

Thanks for the pic of the sorbet at Wine Country! It is indeed amazing. Such a fresh taste and so refreshing on a warm Cali day!

p.s. Those corn dogs are wonderful too, a must do! Now if only there had been a picture of the mango from the farmer's market-esque area my three fave DCA treats would have been shown. Love to get the mango and a water, then go cool off with them in It's Tought to Be A Bug.


----------



## IASWAM

MirandaPen said:


> I wish they would make veggie corn dogs!!!!


 
They do.  It's a hunk-o-cheese battered and deep fried.  No meat whatsoever.


----------



## bennyb98

DisneyLover4Ever! said:


>



DROOL..... must have corn dog...


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

All that food looks fantastic ! I'd love to try the orange sorbet


----------



## IASWAM

Here are pictures of some serious snackage:

*FIRST UP - BENGAL BBQ*

*Banyan Beef Skewer *(spicy beef skewers)





*Chieftain Chicken Skewer *(Polynesian chicken)





*Safari Skewer* (bacon-wrapped asparagus)





*NEXT UP - A COUPLE OF DRINKS*

*Tinker Bell Twist*





*Dole Whip Float*


----------



## bonofreak

Ooh...what is a Tinker Bell Twist?   And where do they have them? The name itself sounds so cute!


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

bonofreak said:


> Ooh...what is a Tinker Bell Twist?   And where do they have them? The name itself sounds so cute!



We got the Tinkerbell Twist at a drink stand in DCA next to the Orange Stinger; but they are sold at almost any stand that sells drinks. They are a mix of sour apple and sour watermelon slushies. They are pretty darn good.


----------



## cryssi

mmm...those corn dogs are definitely one of my faves...

that pizzetta salad looks REALLY good, too...


----------



## sydangel68

Hi, the corn dogs pics had me salivating. Then I remembered this pic from our trip in 2006. It was taken at Ralph Brennans at the Take Out place next door, they do a kids meal with mini corn dogs. 

DS was 2 and had never had a corn dog before. Here was his reaction.




Then there was this, he really enjoyed them and I can't wait to go back next week when we are there again :



Cheers
Angela


----------



## kaoden39

Those are such cute pictures.  You need to take pictures of him eating them again for time line pictures.  Those are fun.


----------



## disneyL0VE

AWW! sydangel68! Your DS is soo cute!! He's so excited to have his first corn dog =)


----------



## IASWAM

*DESSERT TIME!      

*

Matterhorn Sundae:






Chocolate Dream Cake:


----------



## mikayla73

OK - where did you get those?!


----------



## Sherry E

mikayla73 said:


> OK - where did you get those?!



You didn't ask me, but Matterhorn Sundaes are sold at Carnation Cafe, and the chocolate dream cake I am not sure, but I want one!  Carnation also has some great apple pie.  Yum.  I can't WAIT to go in October!


----------



## IASWAM

Sherry E said:


> You didn't ask me, but Matterhorn Sundaes are sold at Carnation Cafe, and the chocolate dream cake I am not sure, but I want one! Carnation also has some great apple pie. Yum. I can't WAIT to go in October!


 
You are correct about the Matterhorn Sundae From Carnation Café.  The Chocolate Dream Cake came from River Belle's Terrace.  I think it is available elsewhere, but I am not sure.


----------



## bonofreak

Oh my! That sundae is to die for!   The whipped cream alone would be worth it! Before I had my gallbladder out last year, I could NEVER have eatten something like that without getting very sick,     but now that I can eat everything, whoo, I'll have to try one of those next time!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chelseagirl_lv

seeing the picture of that sundae makes me want one....and it is only 7am! That would go great with my


----------



## Corpsebride

We had Bengiets for my birthday at Cafe Orleans,yum!


----------



## travelmel

Is that one cream filled? You guys are a hoot.. can't wait for wedding pics!


----------



## Corpsebride

No not creme filled,the creme was on the side!!  That Vanilla Creme and Raspberry sauce oh man!!! So good, I did practice restraint though and didnt literally drink the sauce up with a straw!  And oh yes!there will be lots of Wedding Pictures especially the food!


----------



## travelmel

YUM!


----------



## pose2pose

A slice of the delicious Mile-high cake from the Golden Horseshoe.  Wish I hadn't had to split it amongst my family of 5, but it's probably better that way...


----------



## pose2pose

Some fudge from the candy/treat shop near the DCA entrance:




And a cross-section of the s'more treat:


----------



## pose2pose

Goofy's Kitchen at the DL Hotel:





















The desserts were the best part.  Food was definitely edible but nothing spectacular.


----------



## pose2pose

A chimichanga and a turkey leg at DCA--the Turkey leg was good, but overwhelming and messy, and we all wish we'd have gotten a couple chimichangas instead.






And a corn dog from Disneyland (cart between Main Street and Tomorrowland)


----------



## pose2pose

And some images from the Blue Bayou:  Gumbo, Monte Cristo (which made me so sick I couldn't ride Tower of Terror), the Tesora Chicken, and the kids noodles and chicken:


----------



## tracer

pose2pose said:


> Some fudge from the candy/treat shop near the DCA entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cross-section of the s'more treat:



YUMMMMM - EEEE. What I would give to have these right now.


----------



## Misskitty3

pose2pose said:


> Some fudge from the candy/treat shop near the DCA entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cross-section of the s'more treat:



Oh my............


----------



## spacemermaid

What a fabulous thread! Keep the pictures coming, especially the CANDY pictures


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Do you remember how much that box of fudge/treats ended up being?


----------



## spacemermaid

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Do you remember how much that box of fudge/treats ended up being?



I'm not the one who took the pics of the yummy fudge, but on my last trip (a month ago) I got the same size assortment and it was $15 or $16, kinda expensive but soooooo worth it!


----------



## pose2pose

Yeah, that's what I was thinking the price was...I'd have to ask my wife to be sure--she's the one who bought em.


----------



## avalon451

pose2pose, great pics!  Tell me about the Monte Cristo (or Monte Crisco, as some people appropriately call it  ).  There seems to be a love/hate relationship with it here on the boards.  I'm thinking I should try it, or maybe just the 3-cheese one at Cafe Orleans, but as soon as I decide for sure I will, I read a review like yours and think, "Hmmmm... maybe I shouldn't!" 

Was it just that it was too heavy, or did you get food poisoning from it... ?


----------



## Queenbillabong

avalon451 said:


> pose2pose, great pics!  Tell me about the Monte Cristo (or Monte Crisco, as some people appropriately call it  ).  There seems to be a love/hate relationship with it here on the boards.  I'm thinking I should try it, or maybe just the 3-cheese one at Cafe Orleans, but as soon as I decide for sure I will, I read a review like yours and think, "Hmmmm... maybe I shouldn't!"
> 
> Was it just that it was too heavy, or did you get food poisoning from it... ?



Gail, it is REALLY rich and heavy!  Unless you are very used to fried and rich foods, I would share - not try one on your own.  They are tasty, but I would be surprised if anyone could eat a whole one.  My DS - who can eat a LOT (12 y.o., 5'10 - nuff said!!!) could not eat a whole one


----------



## IASWAM

pose2pose said:


>


 
Turkey Leg...


----------



## pose2pose

avalon451 said:


> pose2pose, great pics!  Tell me about the Monte Cristo (or Monte Crisco, as some people appropriately call it  ).  There seems to be a love/hate relationship with it here on the boards.  I'm thinking I should try it, or maybe just the 3-cheese one at Cafe Orleans, but as soon as I decide for sure I will, I read a review like yours and think, "Hmmmm... maybe I shouldn't!"
> 
> Was it just that it was too heavy, or did you get food poisoning from it... ?



I think it was a combination of things: the sandwich WAS pretty greasy (but delicious while eating it!!), and combined with the rather spicy (for me) gumbo appetizer, and it being the last day of vacation (during which I'd eaten a lot of things my body wasn't used to), and the fact that I took a nap shortly after lunch (which always gets my stomach for some reason) it came crashing down to the point where I just felt sick the rest of the night.  Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## Stacerita

pose2pose said:


> And a corn dog from Disneyland (cart between Main Street and Tomorrowland)



Yummy!


----------



## disney-inspired

pose2pose said:


> Some fudge from the candy/treat shop near the DCA entrance:
> 
> And a cross-section of the s'more treat:



OMG that is gorgeous. I WANT!


----------



## ballarinamom

avalon451 said:


> pose2pose, great pics!  Tell me about the Monte Cristo (or Monte Crisco, as some people appropriately call it  ).  There seems to be a love/hate relationship with it here on the boards.  I'm thinking I should try it, or maybe just the 3-cheese one at Cafe Orleans, but as soon as I decide for sure I will, I read a review like yours and think, "Hmmmm... maybe I shouldn't!"
> 
> Was it just that it was too heavy, or did you get food poisoning from it... ?



I wouldn't go with the cheese unless you are vegan because the original is much better. BUT! Do it with a salad and split it. Especially if you are not used to fried foods. With the rapsberry coulis (mispelled) it is a taste sensation. I think too many people order it for lunch with the gumbo and then walk and ride in the heat. OMG that would be tough. But it is wonderful!!!


----------



## pycees312

thanks to those whose kept me excited about my trip. Now that im back from our sept 1-6th trip i can contribute...we also did goofy's kitchen. I loved the characters but i liked the food selection better at Lilo's breakfast...Enjoy
First up Yamabuki-This place was soooo good. The kids bento box was soo cute my DS loved it. If i can take his picture out i'll post it..will visit again
Salad




Dragon roll








Mojito


----------



## pycees312

I have always wanted to eat there and finally got my chance and I was not impressed by the food but the service was good. The potatoes were horrible to me. baked augratin style. Crab cakes and the steak and mashed potatoes were okay according to DH.




steak and mashed potatoes




Au Gratin potatoes not the best but looked good large serving




table next to us


----------



## pycees312

on one pic my DH did not want me taking alot of pics in here since it's so intimate and dark and my flash is really bright. sorry took a bite before i got the courage to take the pic. This salmon was perfectly cooked and the cup of gumbo was yummy!!! lol too full for the cookie boat!!! so this means i have to go back


----------



## pycees312

with all the photos i had seen i had to have one. did not like it but for those that do here you go


----------



## pycees312

This was a really nice addition to our trip..
Choco dipped strawberries and cheesecake. not sure the flavor some kinda carmel or kalua..




Cookies




fruit platter




strawberries




Tea cakes/ pb and j sandwiches




crab cakes


----------



## travelmel

Beautiful pictures!  Thanks for posting! 

My DH gave me the same nose curl and shake of the head when I tried to snap my BB photo's... oh well.     Good job on the salmon!


----------



## Mililani Mouser

That dragon roll is to die for!! So many choices to eat when we go....


----------



## mjmcnns

What IS a tigger tail?


----------



## Disneylvrforever

mjmcnns said:


> What IS a tigger tail?



They are 3 marshmallows on a stick, dipped in caramel, and then dipped in orange flavored white chocolate, w/ a drizzle of milk chocolate. I'm not an expert on Tigger Tails, but that is my interpretation. 

I actually don't like my marshmallows dipped in caramel bc I hate the feeling of it sticking to my teeth. But a nice CM was willing to make one for me w/out caramel (as long as I waited about 15 min. for her to set it up). But it was worth the wait bc it was made fresh just for me! It was so nice and soft.


----------



## lucky1

pycees312 said:


> with all the photos i had seen i had to have one. did not like it but for those that do here you go



Thanks for posting this.  I had made Tigger tails for DD Kindergarden class, but had forgotten put the stick  through the sides of the marshmallows. (I put the stick through each end of the Marshmallows).  Going through the side makes it looks like the "tail" has some bounce.

yes they were a hit with the kids.


----------



## Stacerita

The dragon roll looked sooooo good.


----------



## thmar

pycees312 said:


> This was a really nice addition to our trip..
> Choco dipped strawberries and cheesecake. not sure the flavor some kinda carmel or kalua..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fruit platter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea cakes/ pb and j sandwiches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crab cakes



These look great  ...have been thinking about going concierge level on our next trip to the Grand Californian...do you feel it was worth it?  when do they serve?


----------



## pycees312

thmar said:


> These look great  ...have been thinking about going concierge level on our next trip to the Grand Californian...do you feel it was worth it?  when do they serve?


 well they have something out for breakfast( continental) bagel, muffins, cereals, Plain/chocolate filled croissants, fruit oj, apple juice etc. from 6:30-10 and from 11-4 they had cookies, teacakes(turkery cheese, salmon and something else)/ pb and j sandwiches,choco strawberries, veggie platters and fruit with warm scones. From 5-7 they had a wine and cheese reception with beer and wine unlimited i think and always had a "hot item avail. one night was crab cakes, one was.... crap i can't remember it was a Indian dish i think but it was wrapped like a won ton but very good( spicy though). and then from 8-10 they had cookies, milk,trail mix,  and assorted desserts such as the cheese cake and chocolate puffs, chocolate mousse cups  etc( and 8:15 story time), fruit and choco berries etc. they had unlimited sprite, coke, dasani water , tea, coacoa , coffee all day long. We did not make the wine and cheese every night only twice. but had breakfast there everyday but Friday. It was really nice for the kids to be able to take the key and get what the wanted every day. They really liked it. I am a DVC owner and i used points.. not sure if i'd pay money for the service even though points was not the best use of it either but i had some developer points to use. And since this was a kick back trip we actually used the lounge. Every other trip we have been in the parks all day long and in that case it would not be worth it.


----------



## thmar

pycees312 said:


> well they have something out for breakfast( continental) bagel, muffins, cereals, Plain/chocolate filled croissants, fruit oj, apple juice etc. from 6:30-10 and from 11-4 they had cookies, teacakes(turkery cheese, salmon and something else)/ pb and j sandwiches,choco strawberries, veggie platters and fruit with warm scones. From 5-7 they had a wine and cheese reception with beer and wine unlimited i think and always had a "hot item avail. one night was crab cakes, one was.... crap i can't remember it was a Indian dish i think but it was wrapped like a won ton but very good( spicy though). and then from 8-10 they had cookies, milk,trail mix,  and assorted desserts such as the cheese cake and chocolate puffs, chocolate mousse cups  etc( and 8:15 story time), fruit and choco berries etc. they had unlimited sprite, coke, dasani water , tea, coacoa , coffee all day long. We did not make the wine and cheese every night only twice. but had breakfast there everyday but Friday. It was really nice for the kids to be able to take the key and get what the wanted every day. They really liked it. I am a DVC owner and i used points.. not sure if i'd pay money for the service even though points was not the best use of it either but i had some developer points to use. And since this was a kick back trip we actually used the lounge. Every other trip we have been in the parks all day long and in that case it would not be worth it.



Thank you for the quick response...I really appreciate your insight.


----------



## DisDancerina

thmar said:


> Thank you for the quick response...I really appreciate your insight.



Me too, we're thinking about it, but it might not be worth it.


----------



## iridemyownmc

Yummy mint julep at BB:





Half portion of shortribs at BB:





Super corndog!:


----------



## spacemermaid

iridemyownmc said:


> Yummy mint julep at BB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half portion of shortribs at BB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super corndog!:



Mint julep!!!   Wish I had one right now, but thanks for posting a picture, it's the next best thing!






Here's Mickey pancake from River Belle Terrace.


----------



## Piglet18

Okay, I was at DLR this past summer and now looking at all this food makes me hungry... and makes me realize how I gained the weight on the trip. First of all, the Blue Bayou was EXCELLENT! We had never been and loved it so much after our dinner there that we immediately made reservations for a second visit later in the trip. Service was great, food was amazing. My only complaint was that I was too full to eat everything. The gumbo was so good. The second trip we knew better, and my teenage brother and I shared a meal. I was still really full leaving! 
Also, the Dole Whips at the Tiki Room are a must-have. My brother wanted to try one, and they filled it so full I don't know how it fit. I wish I had pictures of that one; it filled up the bowl and towered so high above it it looked like it could fill another 2 bowls. 
Also, I don't know what the place is called, but there is a place in Downtown Disney that has those great strawberry skewers and other treats - absolutely sinful!


----------



## Piglet18

Oh, and has anybody mentioned the peanut-butter jelly pizza at Goofy's Kitchen? I know it sounds kind of gross, but it actually is pretty good - mostly tastes like PB and J on toast. I know little kids love it, but I was there with two teenagers and we all had seconds. It just seems so... well, appropriately, Goofy.


----------



## Piglet18

It is very filling but very good. Hard to eat a whole one; was better when we shared. Does anybody know where on earth I would find a recipe for the kind they have at Blue Bayou? I have never had one quite like it; not sure about elsewhere Disney.


----------



## spacemermaid

Piglet18 said:


> It is very filling but very good. Hard to eat a whole one; was better when we shared. Does anybody know where on earth I would find a recipe for the kind they have at Blue Bayou? I have never had one quite like it; not sure about elsewhere Disney.



The original recipe is in a cookbook that came out awhile ago in a book sold at the gourmet shop in New Orleans Square. I just made some a couple of weeks ago, and they were really good! You can find the recipe online as well...just do a Google search for "Blue Bayou Monte Cristo"


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> The original recipe is in a cookbook that came out awhile ago in a book sold at the gourmet shop in New Orleans Square. I just made some a couple of weeks ago, and they were really good! You can find the recipe online as well...just do a Google search for "Blue Bayou Monte Cristo"



My version of that cookbook is called Cooking With Mickey, and I got it YEARS ago - like waaaaaay back in the late '80s or early '90s, but I saw other updated variations of it come out after that and they had slightly different titles.  To my knowledge, that gourmet shop is no longer in NOS (correct me if I am wrong), but I think I saw it being sold somewhere else last year.  I just cannot recall where.  Possibly in the Market House.  I actually think I got mine in one of the hotel gift shops, so I doubt they are too hard to find, and the book was pretty cool because it gave the recipes to many of the DLR restaurant meals that we all love.  I can only imagine that the most recent version of the book probably has recipes to more current DLR  restaurants, and maybe even DCA food too?


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E said:


> My version of that cookbook is called Cooking With Mickey, and I got it YEARS ago - like waaaaaay back in the late '80s or early '90s, but I saw other updated variations of it come out after that and they had slightly different titles.  To my knowledge, that gourmet shop is no longer in NOS (correct me if I am wrong), but I think I saw it being sold somewhere else last year.  I just cannot recall where.  Possibly in the Market House.  I actually think I got mine in one of the hotel gift shops, so I doubt they are too hard to find, and the book was pretty cool because it gave the recipes to many of the DLR restaurant meals that we all love.  I can only imagine that the most recent version of the book probably has recipes to more current DLR  restaurants, and maybe even DCA food too?




Yes! That's the one! Cooking With Mickey, a GREAT book! Unfortunately, the gourmet shop is no more...but...I've seen the newer version of the same cookbook, plus a couple of others (can't recall the titles offhand) at Market House and the gift shop at DLH. I don't know if the newer books have any DCA recipes...I was sort of afraid to look through them, as I already own around 150 cookbooks and didn't need to be bringing home any new ones at the time  But I know they carry these newer books at both of the places I mentioned, at least they did as of about 1 1/2 months ago.


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> Yes! That's the one! Cooking With Mickey, a GREAT book! Unfortunately, the gourmet shop is no more...but...I've seen the newer version of the same cookbook, plus a couple of others (can't recall the titles offhand) at Market House and the gift shop at DLH. I don't know if the newer books have any DCA recipes...I was sort of afraid to look through them, as I already own around 150 cookbooks and didn't need to be bringing home any new ones at the time  But I know they carry these newer books at both of the places I mentioned, at least they did as of about 1 1/2 months ago.



I know what you mean!  When I saw the book last year - I suppose it WAS the Market House now that you confirm it is sold there - I was tempted to pick it up because I wanted to see if any of the newer restaurants' recipes were included, but I knew if I did and they were, then I would want to buy it, and I already don't have enough room for all the books I have!  So I left it alone!  I haven't pulled out my ancient Cooking With Mickey book in ages, but I bet if I were to go through it, I would find some recipes for food at a few restaurants that are no longer at DLR.  Maybe not too many, but there are probably a few in there!


----------



## Piglet18

Thanks so much! I think I found one online, but I will definitely be looking for that recipe book too... Only I know that if I find it there is no way I will be able to resist the temptation to buy it! Thanks again!


----------



## malice

iridemyownmc said:


> Super corndog!:



yum?


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E said:


> I know what you mean!  When I saw the book last year - I suppose it WAS the Market House now that you confirm it is sold there - I was tempted to pick it up because I wanted to see if any of the newer restaurants' recipes were included, but I knew if I did and they were, then I would want to buy it, and I already don't have enough room for all the books I have!  So I left it alone!  I haven't pulled out my ancient Cooking With Mickey book in ages, but I bet if I were to go through it, I would find some recipes for food at a few restaurants that are no longer at DLR.  Maybe not too many, but there are probably a few in there!



If I recall correctly, there are a couple of recipes from the Tahitian Terrace in the first version of the book...I miss that place!


----------



## spacemermaid

Piglet18 said:


> Thanks so much! I think I found one online, but I will definitely be looking for that recipe book too... Only I know that if I find it there is no way I will be able to resist the temptation to buy it! Thanks again!




No problem, always happy to share the Joy of Monte Cristo  

If you want the actual book, they have them on Amazon, you can pick one up used for around $3.50 + shipping!


----------



## TiggerNZ

Hi there, I am new to the boards but have been browsing the food with much glee! 

My 6yr old son and I are stopping in DL for 2 nights (3 days) in December on our way to the UK. 

I have already picked a few musts....
Tigger Tail 
Mickey waffles from somewhere
Carnation cafe baked potato soup 
Cafe Orleans - fries and Mickey Beignets 
Probably Redd Rocket for Pizza/Pasta

(have a desire for Mickey shaped food - can you tell  )

My big question is, I really want to take my 6yr old boy to a character breakfast - can we go to the one at the DisneyLand hotel, and which is best? Whats the Plaza Inn Minnie Mouse one like? 

Thanks - and I know its the wrong thread, but does it have to be your birthday that day for a birthday badge - and what does it get you? Same for the 1st visit one - we've never been and I am so excited  

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Sherry E

TiggerNZ said:


> Hi there, I am new to the boards but have been browsing the food with much glee!
> 
> My 6yr old son and I are stopping in DL for 2 nights (3 days) in December on our way to the UK.
> 
> I have already picked a few musts....
> Tigger Tail
> Mickey waffles from somewhere
> Carnation cafe baked potato soup
> Cafe Orleans - fries and Mickey Beignets
> Probably Redd Rocket for Pizza/Pasta
> 
> (have a desire for Mickey shaped food - can you tell  )
> 
> My big question is, I really want to take my 6yr old boy to a character breakfast - can we go to the one at the DisneyLand hotel, and which is best? Whats the Plaza Inn Minnie Mouse one like?
> 
> Thanks - and I know its the wrong thread, but does it have to be your birthday that day for a birthday badge - and what does it get you? Same for the 1st visit one - we've never been and I am so excited
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help




First of all, welcome!  You will LOVE DL in December - the holiday decorations, food, merchandise and rides are so great, and the overall atmosphere is 100 times more magical than it is during any other time of the year!  It is really special at that time, and you will have a WONDERFUL experience!  As for character breakfasts, my personal favorite is Goofy's Kitchen.  I think their breakfast food far exceeds their dinner food, AND I think they have a slightly wider selection of breakfast options than the other character meals.  Anyone I have brought there or told about it has loved it.  Everyone I know loves it, and most of us do not have kids!  That said, I tend to think Goofy's would be the best for your 6-year-old boy because the characters are most recognizable there (and you can get a cute GK button for you son), but possibly Minnie's too.  I have never done Minnie's but have heard good things about it.  Storytellers Cafe breakfast buffet used to be the same price as Goofy's but now is cheaper (I think because the array of food is not as vast), so if price is a concern, you may want to try that.  At Storyteller's, they feature many of the (what I like to call) 'woodsy' and 'jungly' Disney characters from Brother Bear or maybe Meeko from Pocahontas, Rafiki from Lion King and Baloo from Jungle Book, as well as Chip and dale.  Then again, all of those characters make the rounds and they sometimes appear at Goofy's too.  Goofy's also sometimes has Alice and the Mad Hatter, characters from Aladdin or Beauty and the Beast, Pluto, etc.  Goofy's is a fun atmosphere - you can tell that the second you walk in.  They pay special attention to kids, and Goofy does a little 'show' where he crashes pots and pans on the floor every so often, and then many kids in the place can get up and do the Macarena with Goofy.  But the food is really great, so the adults won't be disappointed.  It is costly, though, but I feel it is worth it.  Storytellers is much more laid back in overall atmosphere.  The characters just kind of quietly wander around from table to table and greet everyone, but there is not the 'show' that you get at Goofy's.  We actually didn't even know all of the characters at Storytellers, so we stick with Goofy's!  Many people on this board love the Lilo and Stitch breakfast in the Paradise Pier Hotel, and many people prefer Storytellers or Ariel's or Minnie's to Goofy's.

As for the birthday button, no, it does NOT have to be the actual date of the birthday to get a button.  In fact, they don't check ID or anything.  You just tell them you are celebrating a birthday, which many people are, and they give you a button.  They want you to celebrate.  When you put it on, Cast Members and guests all over (like in the darkest corners of rides, sometimes) the parks will acknowledge your little one and wish him a happy birthday.  You would be surprised at how eagle-eyed the CM's are!  Usually, if you go to a table service restaurant, the waiter or waitress will see the button and (most of the time) bring out a special little treat for the child (and adults), which could be another button or pin set of some kind, a little sundae, a little balloon or other things.  They will sing, generally.  At the Disney hotels, if you check in and they know it is a b-day, they will usually try to do something special like put an autographed picture of a character in your room or give you more pins and buttons.  It's fun - it makes you feel special!

Now, back to those yummy food pictures!


----------



## TiggerNZ

Hi SherryE - thanks so much for the suggestion, I think Goofys Kitchen is the way to go. I am guessing that we can go even if not staying at the hotel? Just call the PS Number in a few weeks I think. 

I am totally excited, it is actually my birthday around the same time (same day as my sons actually) but I want it to be special for him more than anything! Sounds great that they pay so much attention, I have heard such great reports of the CM's at DL - I can't wait to go and experience it for myself. 

Thanks again for your answer, and helping me decide.


----------



## Sherry E

TiggerNZ said:


> Hi SherryE - thanks so much for the suggestion, I think Goofys Kitchen is the way to go. I am guessing that we can go even if not staying at the hotel? Just call the PS Number in a few weeks I think.
> 
> I am totally excited, it is actually my birthday around the same time (same day as my sons actually) but I want it to be special for him more than anything! Sounds great that they pay so much attention, I have heard such great reports of the CM's at DL - I can't wait to go and experience it for myself.
> 
> Thanks again for your answer, and helping me decide.



Oh, you are so welcome - and I hope you and your family have a wonderful time!

And yes, you can go to Goofy's even if you are not staying at one of the Disney hotels.  In fact, you can even go without making a PS - BUT you may have to wait a bit.  It is hit or miss.  Sometimes you get seated right away without a PS and sometimes you wait for 20 minutes, so might as well make one just to be safe!  Don't forget to get a Goofy's pin for your son too.  When they see his birthday button, they will bring him out a little cupcake and sing, most likely, and normally they bring out a Goofy's Kitchen button, but every now and then they forget and you have to ask them!  There are a few people on this board who don't care too much for Goofy's but whoever I have recommended it to amongst my friends has ended up loving it.  We have gone there since 1992, so we are pretty much fans for life!  At Storytellers, there is also the option of ordering off the menu if you don't want the buffet, BUT the off the menu prices are not that much cheaper than the buffet, and again, it is not quite the fun, playful atmosphere that Goofy's is. I think a 6-year-old boy would either prefer Goofy's or possibly Minnie's the first time around.  One of these days I will get over to Minnie's and see what is happening there!  And you will love the attention your little boy gets once the Birthday button goes on.  I cannot believe how these Cast members can spot it when you are on the darkest rides or in the least likely of places!

Have a great, great time, and be sure to post trip report with pictures on this board when you are back home!


----------



## ballarinamom

When we made our PS at Goofy's, we told the cm it was DD's b-day. Aladdin, Mad Hatter and Max sang Happy Birthday to her. And they gave her a really cute cupcake


----------



## davidsprincess

Does anyone have a picture of that Chocolate Filled Croissant that I keep hearing about?  Or is it so good that it doesn't stay on the plate long enough to get a picture? Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

davidsprincess said:


> Does anyone have a picture of that Chocolate Filled Croissant that I keep hearing about?  Or is it so good that it doesn't stay on the plate long enough to get a picture? Thanks!



I would lilke to see that too!  I wonder if BRB also sells lemon-filled croissants.  If so, I might have to sample a chocolate one AND a lemon one - you know, just a wee taste of each one...for balance....


----------



## perlster

Nope.  All I have is a receipt.  I do know that a chocolate croissant was $2.79 plus tax a couple of years ago.  
(Don't hate me because I got it & milk for -28 cents when I used a voucher.)


----------



## Ms. K

I just found this board and am loving these reviews!


----------



## TiggerNZ

Sherry E said:


> Oh, you are so welcome - and I hope you and your family have a wonderful time!
> 
> And yes, you can go to Goofy's even if you are not staying at one of the Disney hotels.  In fact, you can even go without making a PS - BUT you may have to wait a bit.  It is hit or miss.  Sometimes you get seated right away without a PS and sometimes you wait for 20 minutes, so might as well make one just to be safe!  Don't forget to get a Goofy's pin for your son too.  When they see his birthday button, they will bring him out a little cupcake and sing, most likely, and normally they bring out a Goofy's Kitchen button, but every now and then they forget and you have to ask them!  There are a few people on this board who don't care too much for Goofy's but whoever I have recommended it to amongst my friends has ended up loving it.  We have gone there since 1992, so we are pretty much fans for life!  At Storytellers, there is also the option of ordering off the menu if you don't want the buffet, BUT the off the menu prices are not that much cheaper than the buffet, and again, it is not quite the fun, playful atmosphere that Goofy's is. I think a 6-year-old boy would either prefer Goofy's or possibly Minnie's the first time around.  One of these days I will get over to Minnie's and see what is happening there!  And you will love the attention your little boy gets once the Birthday button goes on.  I cannot believe how these Cast members can spot it when you are on the darkest rides or in the least likely of places!
> 
> Have a great, great time, and be sure to post trip report with pictures on this board when you are back home!




Thanks again Sherry for all your great tips and advice, money isn't a huge concern so I think it'll be Goofys Kitchen for us! What a birthday present for a 6yr old boy, 3 days at DL and DCA. Wish I'd had that for my 6th birthday  
These boards are fab, and I can't wait to be able to join in with the pictures and trip reports. Thanks everyone for being so friendly and welcoming.


----------



## Sherry E

TiggerNZ said:


> Thanks again Sherry for all your great tips and advice, money isn't a huge concern so I think it'll be Goofys Kitchen for us! What a birthday present for a 6yr old boy, 3 days at DL and DCA. Wish I'd had that for my 6th birthday
> These boards are fab, and I can't wait to be able to join in with the pictures and trip reports. Thanks everyone for being so friendly and welcoming.



You are welcome!  Have a great time!  We can't wait to see your pictures and read the trip report!
Use this link: http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_brea.htm to help you look over all the menus for the entire DLR.


----------



## Vala

Does anyone have pictures  from the new dishes at Ariel's Grotto yet? I'm especially curious about this new appetizer selection thing.


----------



## TiggerNZ

where do you get the PB and jelly palette - looks so cool, but can't recall where it was  ..... thanks


----------



## ballarinamom

Carnation Cafe


----------



## emum

davidsprincess said:


> Does anyone have a picture of that Chocolate Filled Croissant that I keep hearing about?  Or is it so good that it doesn't stay on the plate long enough to get a picture? Thanks!



See post #257 

I'm revisiting all the pics to get me in a really good countdown mood !


----------



## ballarinamom

Vala said:


> Does anyone have pictures  from the new dishes at Ariel's Grotto yet? I'm especially curious about this new appetizer selection thing.



DissarahK reported it is a three tier platter. The top with watermelon and fruited geletin molds, the middle is salami, string cheese and peppers/pickles with the bottom holding salad with a vinagrette. She hoped to have pics in her trip report


----------



## davidsprincess

emum said:


> See post #257
> 
> I'm revisiting all the pics to get me in a really good countdown mood !


 
Thanks!  It looks so good.  Actually, it all looks so good!!  I will have to add a few more items to my "must try" list.  I just may not get on any rides because I will be too busy sampling.    Oh well, I guess this means another trip.  Too bad.


----------



## Sherry E

davidsprincess said:


> Thanks!  It looks so good.  Actually, it all looks so good!!  I will have to add a few more items to my "must try" list.  I just may not get on any rides because I will be too busy sampling.    Oh well, I guess this means another trip.  Too bad.



That is what I was thinking.  I have so much pre-planned eating packed into this trip next week, and I keep seeing things that I want to try, as well as revisiting some of my existing favorites like the BRB cinnamon roll.  Honestly, I don't know how I will be able to fit all of this food into my stomach AND I don't know how I will get anything else done because I will just be stuffing my face all day!


----------



## Vala

ballarinamom said:


> DissarahK reported it is a three tier platter. The top with watermelon and fruited geletin molds, the middle is salami, string cheese and peppers/pickles with the bottom holding salad with a vinagrette. She hoped to have pics in her trip report



Thanks, I'll check the trip report then.


----------



## emum

Sherry E said:


> That is what I was thinking.  I have so much pre-planned eating packed into this trip next week, and I keep seeing things that I want to try, as well as revisiting some of my existing favorites like the BRB cinnamon roll.  Honestly, I don't know how I will be able to fit all of this food into my stomach AND I don't know how I will get anything else done because I will just be stuffing my face all day!



You and davidsprincess won't be the only ones ! LOL ! I keep thinking that I"m going to be walking around the parks every waking hour with food going down my gob    So much to try, so little time......

As an aside, I was reading through the thread last night, with DD6yo looking over my shoulder. She was asking lots of questions, and piped up with the quip.... "You mean we get to eat fat food for breakfast, too ? YAY !!!!"


----------



## davidsprincess

emum said:


> As an aside, I was reading through the thread last night, with DD6yo looking over my shoulder. She was asking lots of questions, and piped up with the quip.... "You mean we get to eat fat food for breakfast, too ? YAY !!!!"


 
And then they return home to the real world to healthy eating.  How mean are we parents? 

Gotta love kids and their way of thinking


----------



## popsicle123

Can't wait to go back and eat some more Disneyland Food.


----------



## Grumpy Pete

I can't wait to have the meat loaf on a bed of mashed potatoes!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Grumpy Pete said:


> I can't wait to have the meat loaf on a bed of mashed potatoes!!!!



OH MAN! I want to go to Carnation Cafe for the loaded baked potato soup and the veggie sandwhich! Yum Yum!!!


----------



## Lights_Out

So, I'm planning on going to French Market, Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou, and possibly Storyteller's Cafe for our 3-day vacation at Disneyland beginning Dec. 22

I know that the Blue Bayou needs reservations, but I'm wondering if the other 3 do... Thanks!


----------



## spacemermaid

Lights_Out said:


> So, I'm planning on going to French Market, Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou, and possibly Storyteller's Cafe for our 3-day vacation at Disneyland beginning Dec. 22
> 
> I know that the Blue Bayou needs reservations, but I'm wondering if the other 3 do... Thanks!



You don't need reservations for Cafe Orleans or French Market; if you're going to do Storyteller's for the character breakfast then you should probably make reservations. 

Have fun on your trip! Your restaraunt itinerary looks yummy!


----------



## Queenbillabong

You actually should make reservations for Cafe Orleans - it should be a busy time that close to Christmas.  Any of the table service restaurants are recommended to make PS for.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I recommend making PS's to wherever they have PS's available. Just in case. I see people waiting in line for a long time and that's a lot of valuable park time wasted. You have like 45 minutes or something to cancel, so just add the number to your cell phone book and if your plans change just call and cancel or reschedule.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I'm SUPER stoked to go to the Blue Bayou ! Their gumbo just callllls to me; not to mention the wedge salad and cookie boat !! MMMMMM.

I'm coming back with pics people !! WOOOO !!


----------



## Lights_Out

spacemermaid said:


> You don't need reservations for Cafe Orleans or French Market; if you're going to do Storyteller's for the character breakfast then you should probably make reservations.
> 
> Have fun on your trip! Your restaraunt itinerary looks yummy!


Thank you! I made our "Dining Itinerary" by going through this thread and listing the yummy looking ones!  

And thank you all that responded... I will ask what restaurants I can make reservations for when I call to reserve a seat for the Blue Bayou! 





wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I'm SUPER stoked to go to the Blue Bayou ! Their gumbo just callllls to me; not to mention the wedge salad and cookie boat !! MMMMMM.
> 
> I'm coming back with pics people !! WOOOO !!


Yay!  I can't wait to experience the Blue Bayou... I'm really curious as to what the new(?) "Bayou Surf & Turf" looks like


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Lights_Out said:


> So, I'm planning on going to French Market, Cafe Orleans, Blue Bayou, and possibly Storyteller's Cafe for our 3-day vacation at Disneyland beginning Dec. 22
> 
> I know that the Blue Bayou needs reservations, but I'm wondering if the other 3 do... Thanks!



I agree with these ladies...do make a PS!!!! If you dont have to wait then great! You didn't need it....but you had it. If there is a long wait and you dont have it then you are wasting time. I am drooling looking at all these pictures, I have to stop visiting this thread!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

I did not take many food pictures in May, but here is a Glowtini:






[/IMG]

and the corn chowder (a bit spicy) from Pacific Wharf:






I will be taking more pictures this time - we have some good PS waiting


----------



## Lights_Out

Ooo, the glowtini.. where did you buy that one at?


----------



## Queenbillabong

I got that at Goofy's Kitchen, but I believe they are at all the DLR hotel restaurants and maybe the Cove Bar in DCA.  It is VERY yummy   - plus you get the cute glow cube!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Queenbillabong said:


> I did not take many food pictures in May, but here is a Glowtini:



I first saw this @ Storyteller's Cafe and thought it looked so cool! I had to look through the drink menu just to see what it was called. It was so blue and glowy.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Man, I just want the dang glowy ice cube!!! I keep saying I'm going to get a Glowtini and I keep forgetting!!! This time, I swear!


----------



## TiggerNZ

Is it alcoholic.....???? Hopefully yes, but wanting to check


----------



## Disneylvrforever

TiggerNZ said:


> Is it alcoholic.....???? Hopefully yes, but wanting to check



It sure is. 
I just like the fact that it's blue. I want one of the glow cubes in my slushie!


----------



## Queenbillabong

*Glowtini:*

Ingredients
1 ounce Skyy Citrus Vodka

0.5 ounce Bols Blue Curacao

0.5 ounce Bols Peach Schnapps

1 ounce Sweet & Sour

0.5 ounce Pineapple Juice

1 each Blue Glow Cube (optional)

Prep: 

Build in martini shaker with ice, shake, strain, and pour into glass with sugared rim. Add cube.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

Queenbillabong said:


> *Glowtini:*
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 ounce Skyy Citrus Vodka
> 
> 0.5 ounce Bols Blue Curacao
> 
> 0.5 ounce Bols Peach Schnapps
> 
> 1 ounce Sweet & Sour
> 
> 0.5 ounce Pineapple Juice
> 
> 1 each Blue Glow Cube (optional)
> 
> Prep:
> 
> Build in martini shaker with ice, shake, strain, and pour into glass with sugared rim. Add cube.



MMMMM  

This sounds reaaaalllly good. I wonder if I will have an opportunity to have one


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> MMMMM
> 
> This sounds reaaaalllly good. I wonder if I will have an opportunity to have one



MAKE an opportunity, girl!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

You really should - they are YUMMY   I had to get a glowing cube for my DS too though - for his Sprite


----------



## Eeyore76

I am sooooooo getting a Glowtini!  Yum!!!


----------



## jemilah

Had one in may too it was awsome and I got just a little giggly


----------



## Krissy Marissy

jemilah said:


> Had one in may too it was awsome and I got just a little giggly




 I would be giggly too! The ice cubes are neat...we got some at WDW last christmas.


----------



## mareeld86

I cant wait its only 101 days to go now. Looking at all this food is making me want to be there now cant wait any longer....


----------



## maryr1oz

Sundae from Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlour - Main Street, Disneyland






Soup Bowls from Paradise Pier, California Adventure Park


----------



## maryr1oz

These are a year old, but hopefully they may still be of help to someone...






Here are some Disney Resort area receipts also...


----------



## Stacerita

maryr1oz said:


> Sundae from Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlour - Main Street, Disneyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soup Bowls from Paradise Pier, California Adventure Park



The soups look so yummy.


----------



## Stacerita

Made a quick trip to the park yesterday and DD and I shared the chowder bowl.  It was just as good as I remember.  Sorry, we were so hungry that I forgot to take pics.

Also, we tried the pumpkin muffin that everyone has talked about.  It was good.  I'm not a huge pumpkin fan, but it was good.


----------



## Sherry E

Stacerita said:


> Made a quick trip to the park yesterday and DD and I shared the chowder bowl.  It was just as good as I remember.  Sorry, we were so hungry that I forgot to take pics.
> 
> Also, we tried the pumpkin muffin that everyone has talked about.  It was good.  I'm not a huge pumpkin fan, but it was good.



The whole reason to get the muffin is the Mick-o-lantern stuck in the top of it!  I broke the ear on mine!

Over in Marceline's, I spotted a really fat pumpkin cupcake, but without the Mickey pumpkin in the top.  I wonder if that would have tasted good?


----------



## Shakthi

pycees312 said:


> thanks to those whose kept me excited about my trip. Now that im back from our sept 1-6th trip i can contribute...we also did goofy's kitchen. I loved the characters but i liked the food selection better at Lilo's breakfast...Enjoy
> First up Yamabuki-This place was soooo good. The kids bento box was soo cute my DS loved it. If i can take his picture out i'll post it..will visit again
> Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojito



Where exactly is this place?


----------



## Queenbillabong

Shakthi said:


> Where exactly is this place?



Yamabuki is at the Paradise Pier Hotel.


----------



## M&M Thompsen

Yamabuki looks amazing... I need to get over there!


----------



## DisneylandFan83

That food looks delicious!  Although I'm partial to the Monte Cristo...


----------



## wmp.dll

DisneylandFan83 said:


> That food looks delicious!  Although I'm partial to the Monte Cristo...



The Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans is so good.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

wmp.dll said:


> The Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans is so good.



It IS good!!! I am counting down the days until I get to eat one again!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Sorry - this is not a Disney food item, but one of my clients just turned me on to this website, and I HAD to show you guys these ADORABLE yoga cookies.  This is a dining thread, so what better place to do it?  Here is the link:

http://bakedideas.com/yogapeople.htm

Are they cute or what?!!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Sherry E said:


> Sorry - this is not a Disney food item, but one of my clients just turned me on to this website, and I HAD to show you guys these ADORABLE yoga cookies.  This is a dining thread, so what better place to do it?  Here is the link:
> 
> http://bakedideas.com/yogapeople.htm
> 
> Are they cute or what?!!




 cute!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

here's some food porn.

NAPA ROSE:




duck meatballs with pumpkin fettucine





warm heirloom beet salad with blue cheese





duck confit and duck breast

PLAZA INN




best fried chicken ever


----------



## disneyobsessed808

WHITE WATER SNACKS:




best nachos ever!  shredded beef nachos

CARNATION CAFE




loaded baked potato soup

more pics


----------



## travelmel

I had heard that the plaza had lost their signature Fried chicken in favor of a broiled, healthier alternative.. guess it didn't last long?   

That loaded baked potato soup looks marvelous. Black Angus used to have one that was outstanding, too but I don't see it there anymore.


----------



## cryssi

disneyobsessed808 said:


> here's some food porn.
> 
> NAPA ROSE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duck meatballs with pumpkin fettucine



OMG!  I'm going to ask a stupidly obvious question, but this is on their current menu?  It looks AMAZING, and not just because of the pumpkin fettucine...yum...wonder if I can get DH to take me there for my birthday in a couple of weeks...


----------



## pycees312

Shakthi said:


> Where exactly is this place?



a little more to temp your taste buds!! This was one of our best meals yet in the DLR.  Truely a hidden gem! we were the only ones in the place!




Soup




Kids bento box my little one love it. And i love eating his left overs lol.




Terriyaki Chicken lunch portion




Chef


----------



## Lights_Out

^Geez, all that looks sooo yummy right now


----------



## tiggrbaby

Your son is adorable!


pycees312 said:


> a little more to temp your taste buds!! This was one of our best meals yet in the DLR. Truely a hidden gem! we were the only ones in the place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids bento box my little one love it. And i love eating his left overs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terriyaki Chicken lunch portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef


----------



## disneyobsessed808

cryssi said:


> OMG!  I'm going to ask a stupidly obvious question, but this is on their current menu?  It looks AMAZING, and not just because of the pumpkin fettucine...yum...wonder if I can get DH to take me there for my birthday in a couple of weeks...



It was so good.  It was on their menu as of 10/14 and I think will be on there for the rest of Autumn


----------



## disneyobsessed808

travelmel said:


> I had heard that the plaza had lost their signature Fried chicken in favor of a broiled, healthier alternative.. guess it didn't last long?
> 
> That loaded baked potato soup looks marvelous. Black Angus used to have one that was outstanding, too but I don't see it there anymore.



They definitely had fried chicken.  It was French Market that changed their fried chicken option I believe.  The loaded baked potato soup was also spectacular.  Nice and chunky.


----------



## Sherry E

pycees312 said:


> a little more to temp your taste buds!! This was one of our best meals yet in the DLR.  Truely a hidden gem! we were the only ones in the place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids bento box my little one love it. And i love eating his left overs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terriyaki Chicken lunch portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef



Your son is so cute - he looks as happy as can be with that big grin!  I love seeing the happy faces of kids (and adults!) at DLR!  If I had kids, I would think a grin like that would make it all worthwhile to me!  It is like all problems disappear temporarily while at DLR!


----------



## got2travel

Ok, I have never ventured over to Yamabuki, but did I just see a sushi bar in the background???? If so, I will make an effort to get over there.


----------



## reynmagsmom

From Rancho de Zocalo(sp)
Carne Asada Y Chicken Enchiladas Plate




Coconut Flan(YUMMMMM!!!) & Tres Leches Cake


----------



## Disneylvrforever

reynmagsmom said:


> From Rancho de Zocalo(sp)
> Carne Asada Y Chicken Enchiladas Plate



Mi favorita! Es muy delicioso!
And there's all of my hs Spanish. 
But aren't they just cheese enchiladas, or shall I say enchiladas con queso?


----------



## reynmagsmom

it may have been just queso but i thought i  remembered them having chicken(pollo)in them??  whatever it was it tasted great but dessert was sooooooo much better!!!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Here's some yummy breakfast goodies for you all to enjoy.  

I started a trip report from our recent 10/12-10/18 trip. The link is in my sig and that is where I'll be posting much more food porn. I'll post it here too, lol, I'm just saying that's where I'll put most of it including snack foods like corn dogs and turkey legs, Halloween treats, food from French Market (really good!), Carnation Cafe, Ariel's Grotto (the NEW menu), etc. 

But for now......breakfast is served! Dig in! (hint: the pumpkin muffin is REALLY good, moist with just the right amount of cream cheese frosting)


----------



## pycees312

Sherry E said:


> Your son is so cute - he looks as happy as can be with that big grin!  I love seeing the happy faces of kids (and adults!) at DLR!  If I had kids, I would think a grin like that would make it all worthwhile to me!  It is like all problems disappear temporarily while at DLR!



aww thanks to those who said my son is cute.he is the reason we go to Disneyland so much now. The twins are about to be 13 and Dland is "not cool" anymore.
To the guy who asked about a sushi bar. I think so.. they have a alot of sushi options and you can choose to sit at a table or on the floor in true japanese style. You have to try this place! well worth it. 
 Chicken yakitori appetizer was 7.
 Dragon roll was 10
chicken teriyaki was 14
kids bento box meal was 7.99
 and i dont know how much the mojito was.
i will say the price jumps dramatically for dinner.. about 30 for the entree


----------



## spacemermaid

Keep the food pictures coming, thanks everyone for sharing!

I've never been to Yamabuki, and the pics have convinced me that I MUST go on my December trip  

Those Mickey Pumpkins on the muffins...wow! Wonder if they'll have anything similar when i visit...wish they'd bring back the Nemo cupcakes!


----------



## Stacerita

mommaU4 said:


> But for now......breakfast is served! Dig in! (hint: the pumpkin muffin is REALLY good, moist with just the right amount of cream cheese frosting)



Have to disagree with you.  There needs to be more cream cheese frosting with those pumpkin muffins.


----------



## travelmel

pycees312 said:


> aww thanks to those who said my son is cute.he is the reason we go to Disneyland so much now. The twins are about to be 13 and Dland is "not cool" anymore.
> To the guy who asked about a sushi bar. I think so.. they have a alot of sushi options and you can choose to sit at a table or on the floor in true japanese style. You have to try this place! well worth it.
> Chicken yakitori appetizer was 7.
> Dragon roll was 10
> chicken teriyaki was 14
> kids bento box meal was 7.99
> and i dont know how much the mojito was.
> i will say the price jumps dramatically for dinner.. about 30 for the entree



That's a decent price for the kids box and it looked really good sized and fun to the eyes upon arrival.  

Adorable kids!  What wonderful smiles!

Thanks for posting "off the beaten path" food porn!


----------



## mommaU4

Stacerita said:


> Have to disagree with you.  There needs to be more cream cheese frosting with those pumpkin muffins.


The one we got had quite a bit in there. Maybe the baker who made it had a heavy hand and squeezed a little extra in there.  

They were good though.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Disney goodies!  Yummm!


----------



## Sherry E

Disneyluvr2 said:


> Disney goodies!  Yummm!



How festive!  Ooooooo....those are the special Mickey Halloween caramel apples in that display that Nancy (YellowMickeyPonchos) was describing in another thread!  How wonderful!  Where was this display?  I never saw those apples when we were there, so was it over in the Pooh place? That is the shop we missed, darn it!  Love those candy corn cookies, too!  They definitely added some extra Halloween treats this year that they didn't have last year.  Last year, it was pretty much just a few things but nothing as festive as all of this!


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

More Blue Ribbon Bakery for Breakfast
Wed. Oct. 22, 2008






And the winner is - - - - - The Cinnamon Roll!!  Kids didn't think the cookie was all that.  The chocolate croissant was actually a bit dry for me - tiny blob of chocolate in the dead center.  Hubby liked the pumpkin muffin (and it looks like we got even a smaller blob of icing) but that cinnamon roll was awesome!

My pic looks just like MommaU4's breakfast


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

More Pooh Corner
10/23/08
Wish I had more original shots to share, but these are just so fun!


----------



## Sherry E

ColoradoMom!! said:


> More Blue Ribbon Bakery for Breakfast
> Wed. Oct. 22, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the winner is - - - - - The Cinnamon Roll!!  Kids didn't think the cookie was all that.  The chocolate croissant was actually a bit dry for me - tiny blob of chocolate in the dead center.  Hubby liked the pumpkin muffin (and it looks like we got even a smaller blob of icing) but that cinnamon roll was awesome!
> 
> My pic looks just like MommaU4's breakfast



The cinnamon roll is actually my favorite too. I like it better than the pumpkin muffin but I like the Mick-o-lantern on the top of the muffin!  I did not have a cinnamon roll when I went to DLR a few weeks ago, but the one in your photo actually looks like it has a bit LESS frosting on it than the ones I ate last year.  It wouldn't surprise me if they are starting to cut down on the frosting a little bit (and the same with the filling or frosting on the muffins), seeing as DLR seems to be subtly skimping on some other food portions lately.


----------



## mommaU4

ColoradoMom!! said:


> My pic looks just like MommaU4's breakfast


Breakfast of champions right??  



More food porn:

The turkey leg:





It doesn't look like much in the picture but they are huge. I'm not a fan of meat on the bone though.

I prefer the flaky, fried, yummy, beef and bean filled goodness of a chimi. Mmmmm. 





I know it's not food but leave it to Disney to carry the Halloween theme all the way down to their napkins! How fun is that?!?!






The cookies from Big Thunder Ranch:


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

mommaU4 said:


> Breakfast of champions right??



Yes!!   

I know it's not food but leave it to Disney to carry the Halloween theme all the way down to their napkins! How fun is that?!?!

I took a napkin home-very fun.






How cute is this????!!!!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

More yummy treats!  I'd rather take pictures...it's lasts longer than buying one!


----------



## Stacerita

Disneyluvr2 said:


> More yummy treats!  I'd rather take pictures...it's lasts longer than buying one!



Those are so adorable.


----------



## wdhinn89

Does DL have those horrible wheat hamburger rolls like WDW has?


----------



## ylatan

oh!  i really wish i was there now.  all those halloween treats look so cute.


----------



## mommaU4

From the Coca Cola corner, a Mickey pretzel with cheese. He's so cute! We also had a Coke with a splash of cherry in it. Yum.





A corn dog with apple slices came from the red cart. Also yum!






The Golden Horseshoe's chili in a bread bowl. 






Riverbelle Terrace: turkey sandwich. They just give you the sandwich and you have to add the toppings and condiments. It was good but rather pricey at $13. 






For dessert, the Dreams cake.


----------



## famograham

pycees312 said:


> a little more to temp your taste buds!! This was one of our best meals yet in the DLR.  Truely a hidden gem! we were the only ones in the place!
> Kids bento box my little one love it. And i love eating his left overs lol.



I HAVE to say it too.....your son is SO incredibly adorable....just priceless! 

Linda


----------



## tiger325

the most amazing sandwich( monte cristo)  is at the blue bayou restaurant..inside the pirates of carribbean ride.


----------



## avalon451

wmp.dll said:


> The Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans is so good.



DD13 and I split one, and an order of Pommes Frites, at Cafe Orleans on Oct. 12th:






And the Pommes Frites:






We had a good experience there!  Our PSs were for 6 p.m.; we showed up at 5:55 and were seated within 5 minutes.  We had a table just out side the patio doors.  Our server came over within 3 minutes, and because we already knew what we wanted, we had our food by about 6:15 or 6:20.  I had been very curious about the Monte Cristo (aka Crisco) because seems like there's such a love/hate relationship with it on the DIS!  We really liked it.  Of course, the service was good that night, so it was very hot and fresh when we got it, and I think that's the key.  It is very rich, so DD ate one section and I ate most of two, and that was plenty.  The fries were just yummy! And the remoulade dipping sauce for them was wonderful.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

avalon451 said:


> DD13 and I split one, and an order of Pommes Frites, at Cafe Orleans on Oct. 12th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Pommes Frites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good experience there!  Our PSs were for 6 p.m.; we showed up at 5:55 and were seated within 5 minutes.  We had a table just out side the patio doors.  Our server came over within 3 minutes, and because we already knew what we wanted, we had our food by about 6:15 or 6:20.  I had been very curious about the Monte Cristo (aka Crisco) because seems like there's such a love/hate relationship with it on the DIS!  We really liked it.  Of course, the service was good that night, so it was very hot and fresh when we got it, and I think that's the key.  It is very rich, so DD ate one section and I ate most of two, and that was plenty.  The fries were just yummy! And the remoulade dipping sauce for them was wonderful.




I can't wait! I LOVE it! I am going to have this exact meal in 46 days


----------



## TiggerNZ

avalon451 said:


> DD13 and I split one, and an order of Pommes Frites, at Cafe Orleans on Oct. 12th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Pommes Frites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good experience there!  Our PSs were for 6 p.m.; we showed up at 5:55 and were seated within 5 minutes.  We had a table just out side the patio doors.  Our server came over within 3 minutes, and because we already knew what we wanted, we had our food by about 6:15 or 6:20.  I had been very curious about the Monte Cristo (aka Crisco) because seems like there's such a love/hate relationship with it on the DIS!  We really liked it.  Of course, the service was good that night, so it was very hot and fresh when we got it, and I think that's the key.  It is very rich, so DD ate one section and I ate most of two, and that was plenty.  The fries were just yummy! And the remoulade dipping sauce for them was wonderful.



I am so going for those Frites, and the Mickey Beignets, but the Monte Cristo really doesn't appeal to me - anything else there good to share, me and DS6 - light dinner.....???


----------



## Stacerita

The Monte Cristo was soooo good.  I had it two weeks ago.  I wish that I had gotten the beingnets though.  Those looked yummy.


----------



## wendylady36

Stacerita said:


> I wish that I had gotten the beingnets though.  Those looked yummy.



You're seriously making me feel bad!!!!!


----------



## Stacerita

wendylady36 said:


> You're seriously making me feel bad!!!!!



Oh am I? 

j/k I couldn't have eaten them that night if I wanted too.  We were meeting up with my father and the kids to celebrate my father's birthday.  So I knew I was already going to eat dessert somewhere else.


----------



## avalon451

* 

I think I'm going to copy the parts of my trip report about where we ate, so if you already read my TR, this will look familiar.  I took quite a bit of food porn on this trip!

(Last day, Thursday, Oct. 16th) ....Then we went over to Blue Bayou for our lunch.  We had PSs for the first seating at 11:30.  Per DISboards recommendations, I got us there at 11:15.  There was already a crowd jostling around, trying to plead their way in for a table without PSs.  It was nice to walk up, give our name and our waterside table request, and be invited inside, Come on in, Gail, well seat you in a just a couple of minutes.  The waiting room area was already standing room only, so I was surprised when we were the first ones called!  We were lead to a fabulous table right at the railing, overlooking a boat on our side, and the guy on the porch on the other side.  We did get a little tired of the plink plink of the banjo by the end of our meal, like a newbie musician trying to pick out Oh Susannah, but the atmosphere was indisputably cool.  Our waiter, Lonnie, was very prompt and courteous.  Because we were first seated, and we decided very quickly what we wanted, everything happened smoothly and fast.  Our drinks, rolls, Lizs salad and my gumbo appeared very quickly. 

That gumbo was GOoooooOOD!






Liz liked her wedge salad, too:






Lonnie took our picture:






And then we took pictures of each other:











Liz was enchanted.  It was such a different experience, again, from the last time.  Back then, she was feeling rotten.  She shared a plate with her sister and hardly touched it.  We were seated far back in the room, with several noisy families around us.  DD6 spent the whole time whining that she didnt like it in there, it was too dark and creepy.  Now we were truly enjoying our experience and the bayou ambiance!

Liz was just tickled to watch all the PotC riders float by.  A few of them waved at us, and before you know it, she was waving at EVERY SINGLE BOAT.  Shed take a bite, wait till they got in range, and then wave with a cheerful smile.  She started predicting which boatloads looked like wavers, and which looked like non-wavers.  She saluted some, waved especially at little kids (who usually enthusiastically waved back) and even got a few people to call out things like Whats for lunch? and How is the food?  Since we were just before the big drop, a couple of times she called, Say your prayers!  Till, finally, I hushed her (the tables were starting to get crowded around us), and told her she didnt have to wave at EVERY boat, for petes sake.  She grinned and said unrepentantly, Sorry, Mom, but when another boatload came by a few minutes later that waved at us first, and I waved back, she said, Hey! How come you get to wave and I dont? So then she went back to waving at every boat, again. 

I had Tesoro Island Chicken.  It was good.  Not fabulous, but good.






Liz had the beef ribs.  She hesitated, because shed had ribs the night before at Napa, but these were really tasty, too, so she was glad she ordered them.  If Id known how good they were, Id have had them, too. 






I told her to save room because I wanted to get the cookie boat.  So we didnt finish everything on our plates. The potatoes were ok but not wonderful, although I did scarf all the white asparagus, yum!  So we had a little room left for.






Mmm, this was yummy.  The cookie part tasted warm and melty, like it was fresh from the oven.  Again, we couldnt finish it, but that was okit was all about tasting it and enjoying it, not stuffing ourselves. 

The only problem with it, was that Lonnie got slammed by the hostesses with like 4 tables in a row, so he kind of disappeared on us for around 20 minutes.  The couple of times I did see him, I couldnt catch his eye.  I flagged down a hostess and asked her to pass on our dessert order, and still didnt see him for awhile when I saw her again, she said, Oh, Lonnie hasnt been by yet? and looked worried.  A couple minutes later he dashed up to our table and apologized, and told us our dessert was already ordered and on the way.  So that was fine.  I made sure to ask for the bill and get it ready to go while we ate dessert, so we didnt have to spend more time waiting for that.  We didnt really mind, though.  We had such a nice table.  So that was a great experience for our last Disneyland meal.
*


----------



## avalon451

(Monday, Oct. 13th, first full day in the parks)

...Next we stopped by the Hunny Pot to look at all the goodies.  Oh, MY.   I got an apple pie caramel apple, and Liz had a huge chunk of cookies and cream fudge.  Warning: more food porn:

Apple Pie caramel apple, which they kindly cut up for us:





It was quite good, but I wouldnt say it was fabulous.  The caramel was very very chewy, and tended to peel away from the apple when you bit it. 

Liz enjoying her fudge:










We had PSs for Ralph Brennans Jazz kitchen for 6 p.m.  So we showered and freshened up, and headed over there about 5:30.  Ralph Brennans looked very inviting in the dusk, with the wrought iron balconies, and the waiters just starting to set the outside tables.  We were surprised to go to the podium and look around the apparently deserted restaurant, and be told that our table wasnt quite ready. Hmmm? I dont see anybody, inside or outside!  A few minutes later, they led us upstairs, and into the PACKED inside dining room.  I really couldnt understand it.  It was a lovely evening, perfect for sitting out on the verandah or the inside courtyard, and yet they were only seating in the stuffy inside dining room, decorated very formally, with heavy curtains at the windows, tables so close together you could hardly move seemed stupid to me.  Why in the world couldnt they spread out their servers sections a bit more, or at least give you a choice for inside or outside dining? Oh, well.  The service was pretty good, and the food was excellent.  

Liz had the beef tournados:





 Which were cooked to perfection, and she loved them.

I had the lobster ravioli, also delicious:





Liz was a little anxious at first.  Although Al and I have always enjoyed fine dining and are comfortable in relatively formal restaurants, as a family we tend to do a lot more of the Red Robin type thing.  But she behaved beautifully and eventually relaxed and enjoyed herself. I wanted to give her a little taste of adventurous dining, so I ordered the Bananas Foster for two.  When she understood that our waiter was going to flambé bananas for us tableside, Liz was pretty amazed.  Our waiter had just finished with a couple of big tables, and had the leisure to take his time and chat with us as he caramelized the bananas with rum.  He told us he enjoys doing it when hes not rushed, and he hadnt had a chance to make it for awhile, so he was enjoying doing the dessert for us.  The bananas flamed up impressively and were served with a flourish over vanilla bean ice cream. It was truly delicious, and Liz thought it was the coolest!











Full and happy, we wandered over to the monorail and got on within 5 minutes.


----------



## avalon451

*

(Tuesday, Oct. 14th)

(not much in the way of food review; more a review of the experience!)   ...Then, it was time for our character breakfast at the Plaza Inn.  

You may remember my posting about this.  I really wanted to try a character breakfast, but with a cool 13 y.o.?  I posted, Eye-rolling adolescent + character breakfast = bad idea? I got a lot of positive feedback from people saying that their teenagers had warmed right up to it.  So I went ahead and booked PSs.  Liz was sort of like Ooooooh-kay, whatever.  But once we got in there and got our food, she was much more enthusiastic, because she really loved the big breakfast.  When we first sat down, Minnie was over by in the room next to our table, and Liz was cowering a bit in embarrassment.  Minnie might have seen that, because she didnt stop at our table, and that was fine with Liz.  However, pretty soon Captain Hook came sauntering by.  He just looked at Lizs bowed head as she was pretending to be busy with her scrambled eggs, raised his hook, and slowly dragged it over the top of her Jack Skellington bandana.  Well, that did it.  She was laughing and giggling, and she posed willingly with him:






We saw lots of characters, but Liz wanted to scarf her delicious breakfast and go ride more rides, so we didnt linger, and only 3 actually stopped at our table.  That was fine with Liz, she said she actually enjoyed it better that waysome characters, but not too much.  Winnie the Pooh waved at us but didnt stop.  Our favorite, though, was Fairy Godmother.  She walked right over, plopped herself down opposite Liz and said, Youve got Jack Skellington all over your head, dear! She went on for awhile about how Jack wanted to change Christmas, and wasnt that frightful, and then asked her name. Liz would that be short for Elisabeth? Oh, and whats your middle name, dear? Ann? Oh, lovely, and do you only hear that when you are in trouble, dear?  And she raised her perfect little English accent so the entire restaurant turns to look, and she shrieks, ELISABETH ANN! GET OFF THE PHONE!ELISABETH ANN!  PICK UP YOUR ROOM! By this time Liz was practically in stitches!  It was so funny.  And thus we got one more of those amazing smiles shes capable of , but so rarely see:






So we toodled on out of there, full of Mickey waffles, eggs, sausage, and chocolate croissants (yum) and decided to hit DCA and fulfill Lizs side of the horrible rides bargain: California Screamin...


(In CA, just before closing at 6 p.m.)...I was getting kind of hungry, although Liz was not, so when I saw Corn Dog Castle, I thought immediately of Hound 109, and went to get one.  Ok, YUM! 











The thing about these are, they are not only really big, so that they are hard to hold cause theyre so top-heavy.  They are also really really yummy.  I noticed right away that the corn bread coating tastes much more like a really good corn muffin, not just like some thin gritty coating on a hot dog like most corn dogs are.  And I like corn dogs.  This was by far the tastiest Ive ever had!  

(back in DL, just before closing time) 

...I thought she must be hungry by now.  It was 7:45, the park was closing in 15 minutes.  We were right by the French Market, so I remembered my DISboards recommendations and asked her if clam chowder sounded good.  She said that sounded really good all of a sudden.  So we went into the deserted restaurant and got clam chowder in a bread bowl, with salad on the side, and we couldnt resist a slice of brownie-bottom chocolate dreams cake.  We took it outside and found a table right next to the railing.  The place was mostly deserted.  There were a couple of big families in the middle, lingering over their meal while their toddlers chased each other around the tables.  It was dark, but the lamps overhead were dim and glowing.  The air was still warm and fragrant, and we sat there and shared the food while watching the reflected lights off the Rivers of America.  Liz was suddenly ravenous and found everything delicious.  











It was a very good end to a very good day.  
*


----------



## avalon451

*
(The only dining experience from Wednesday, Oct. 15th and no pictures-- sorry!-- because I didn't have the nerve to take pics in Napa Rose.  But we enjoyed it so much I copied our experience here, including the background to Liz's face paint she wore into the restaurant)... 

...When we had been on the pier the day before, Liz was watching the face painting and thinking she’d like to do that.  Not butterflies or fairies, mind you.  Maybe a dragon or something.  So we walked over there, and there was no wait.  Looking at the pictures, she immediately picked out the half-face design in red and black that looked like a tribal/aboriginal design.  Sissy, she’s not.  What the heck, I can’t deny her, so onto the stool she went,  and on went the face paint.  She was inordinately pleased.  It really looked pretty cool, and was a bit of a show-stopper.  Lots of kids staring and saying, “Mom, I want that!” 

Then it was getting a little late, and I was thinking about starting back to the hotel for our break.  Our big special meal was this evening, at Napa Rose, chef’s counter.  When I mentioned the break, Liz seemed kind of disappointed to lose some of her face display time in the parks.  I wanted to do GRR before we left, but she said, “Aw, no, Mom, my face will get wet and it will ruin my  makeup!” So we ditched that idea.   She said, “But even if we go back, I can’t nap, because my face will smear on the pillow.” 

I said, “You do remember we’re going to Napa Rose tonight? Did you want to wear your face paint into the restaurant?”

She gasped in horror and was all like, “Oh, no, no way, I can’t do that, it’s too fancy, but why did I get this done now—I just got it done and I’ll have to wash it off!”  I told her I thought she could get away with it just fine, but she was too worried about looking nice for the nicest restaurant she’d ever been to.

Dejected now, and loath to leave and wash her face off, even though it was getting late and we were tired, we wandered over to Redwood Challenge Trail, which I’d always wanted to see.  But she wasn’t into it now, so we didn’t go far inside.   I talked her into Soarin’ again, and she was still pretty glum.  

Well, time for super mom to fix things.  It was our second-to-last day, we were capable of going till our legs gave out, so why rest?  I told her, “Ok, come on, let’s just go back over to DL and do more stuff.  We’ll only go back to the hotel in enough time to change for dinner.” She seemed ok with that. So we headed back over to DL...

(4:30 p.m.)...Now it was time to head back to HoJo and get out our nicer clothes for our special dinner.  I told Liz, “I really think you ought to keep your face paint on.  It will look great, and they are used to all kinds of little kids and face paint and whatever, there. C’mon, it’s Disneyland!  You can have a nice dinner in face paint if you want to!”   Eventually she was convinced.  

I was wearing sandals with heels, and I know better (thanks, Bumbershoot!) than to walk from HoJo through DTD in “cute shoes.”  Besides, we’d been going straight through since 8:30 a.m., and our legs and feet were really feeling it.  So, we called down to the front desk and they called us a cab.  It cost about $10 with the tip to hop over to the front entrance of the GCH. Well worth it.  

Ok, so you're asking, “You’re taking a 13 year old to the most expensive restaurant in the resort?  How does she get any worth out of the fact that every server is a master sommelier, when she doesn’t drink?”  The story with Napa Rose is  this. When we went last time, DH Al and I planned to go downstairs and enjoy a romantic dinner for two while the three daughters stayed in our room upstairs with a pizza and a video, and our built-in babysitter, Liz.  (who has taking a babysitting course with first aid/CPR, and was experienced by this time).  However, Liz was sick, so we canceled and ordered room service instead.  Well, I still wanted to experience it.   I knew that Liz would enjoy the atmosphere, and that it would add one more special time for us to remember this trip by.  When she heard we were sitting at the chef’s counter, she was excited: “It’ll be like our own personal Iron Chef!”   Well, I was right—it went really, really well.  She loved it, and the staff were SO nice to her.  The head chef came over and introduced himself, shook our hands, and told her all about who did what in the kitchen, and he told her all about the ingredients in what she was eating.  She was fascinated.  It was so interesting to watch how well they synchronized in their work, like an intricate dance. 

Everybody commented positively on her face painting, till she was practically glowing.  The host, the waiter, a couple of other random waiters, and two different chefs all commented on how cool she looked.  When she told them she had been nervous to keep in on, they assured her that it was great and they loved to see stuff like that.  

This was the one place I didn’t have the nerve to get out my camera and take food porn.  Oh, boy, was it GOOD!  I had a lovely glass of Syrah to go along with my heirloom beet salad, and crispy duck, which was perfectly grilled and presented.  Liz had mushroom bisque (called a “cappuccino” and served in a large coffee cup and saucer!)  to start and then the beef short ribs.  She was simply amazed and said it was the best thing she’d ever tasted.  

So that was definitely one of the highlights of our trip.
*


----------



## Lights_Out

Great pictures!
So fun!!


----------



## kaoden39

Great report.  I am so glad you were able to do the do over trip for her.  And her smile with the Fairy Godmother was incredible.  She has a lovely smile.


----------



## kayabercho

pxlbarrel said:


> Our first Disney food...but not in Disneyland ... in Hollywood.  Eaten at 10 am in the morning.  Oy...I love ice cream but not that early!!
> 
> 
> 
> sweeeeet


----------



## mommaU4

We decided to get some dinner at French Market. I've never eaten there before so I can't comment on how their food used to be before the menu change, but now.....it was soooo good! 
They had the band playing and Queenie singing while we were there too, which was nice. 

I got the Four-Cheese Pasta & Vegetable Gratin - A creamy blend of Cheddar, Smoked Gouda, Provolone and Asiago surrounding tender pasta and smooth, subtle bites of Shiitake Mushroom and Cauliflower Florets topped with Seasonal Breadcrumbs. Oven-baked to a golden finish. With Seasonal Vegetables and Cheddar Corn Bread. 

I would absolutely order this again. 





Ruben got the Plantation Citrus Chicken - A French Market specialty! Succulently Roasted Chicken Breast, seasoned with Citrus and Cajun spices. With "Market" Smashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables and Cheddar Corn Bread. 
This was also really good, I sampled some, lol and he liked it too. 






The kids all had the citrus chicken and rice. They liked it well enough, but it was nothing spectacular. 





And of course, no meal is complete at Disney without dessert. Especially when it's Jack! It's hard to make out in the pic, but the whip cream was shaped like Zero. LOL
This was cheesecake with raspberries on top. It was nice and creamy. Yum.


----------



## Eeyore76

Aww!!!  I love the Jack dessert!!!!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

I have a question about the "fruit cup" that is listed as part of the kid's meals at a lot of locations. Can anyone tell me what kind of fruit cup it is? I was wondering if it was a pre-packaged one like the Dole Fruit Naturals or one that was fresh. My DS has food allergies and the pre-packaged ones have food preservatives on them which he can't have. Thanks!


----------



## mommaU4

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> I have a question about the "fruit cup" that is listed as part of the kid's meals at a lot of locations. Can anyone tell me what kind of fruit cup it is? I was wondering if it was a pre-packaged one like the Dole Fruit Naturals or one that was fresh. My DS has food allergies and the pre-packaged ones have food preservatives on them which he can't have. Thanks!


Hmmm, I hope someone can help you. All the kids meals we ordered all came with fresh fruit.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

mommaU4 said:


> Hmmm, I hope someone can help you. All the kids meals we ordered all came with fresh fruit.




Thanks! Your food pics look wonderful! I was thinking of eating there at  some point and now I really want to go.   I'll look up some restaurants where they have the fruit cup on the menu and ask specifically about there. I can't remember which places have them at the moment.


----------



## BillyFan

I know that at Rancho delZ  the fruit cups with kids meals have been the pre-packaged type.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

BillyFan said:


> I know that at Rancho delZ  the fruit cups with kids meals have been the pre-packaged type.




Thank you! That's exactly what I was looking for. I looked at my menus and that's where I needed the info for.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mommaU4 said:


> I would absolutely order this again.



Holy moly. I drool at cheesy ooey gooey goodness. I must order this. It looks amazing.


----------



## travelmel

mommaU4 said:


> I got the Four-Cheese Pasta & Vegetable Gratin - A creamy blend of Cheddar, Smoked Gouda, Provolone and Asiago surrounding tender pasta and smooth, subtle bites of Shiitake Mushroom and Cauliflower Florets topped with Seasonal Breadcrumbs. Oven-baked to a golden finish. With Seasonal Vegetables and Cheddar Corn Bread.
> 
> I would absolutely order this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cheesy corn bread, too!  Yum... everything on that plate looks good


----------



## Shakthi

pycees312 said:


> thanks to those whose kept me excited about my trip. Now that im back from our sept 1-6th trip i can contribute...we also did goofy's kitchen. I loved the characters but i liked the food selection better at Lilo's breakfast...Enjoy
> First up Yamabuki-This place was soooo good. The kids bento box was soo cute my DS loved it. If i can take his picture out i'll post it..will visit again
> Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojito



After some confusion about the location we finally got there.  It was actually my fault because I forgot to write down the location. We walked around for a while and got tired, hungry and thirsty. I kept thinking about all the nice pictures on the post and got more hungry and thirsty. Unfortunately, we only reached the restaurant at around 2:10 pm.  On our way in we were told by this grumpy lady that they close at 2:00 and were only "finishing up with some last costumers". Then, she escorted us out the door.  I was very sad because I really felt like trying their food. Maybe next time, if I can convince my DH to go past the grumpy lady's atittude. But BEWARE they are only open until 2:00 for lunch.


----------



## mommaU4

Ariel's Grotto meal. 

First off, this was our first visit to this place and since I'd heard bad reviews I wasn't expecting much at all. But I was pleasantly surprised!! We were seated within 5 minutes of checking in. And our server was great, friendly and attentive. Food was good too. Maybe we just got lucky......  

One thing I didn't know about was this: Adults: Outdoor Seating: $29.99, plus tax, Indoor Seating: $31.99, plus tax. Had I known about the separate pricing I would have sat outside, but oh well. 

First up was the: Bakery Basket of whole-grain, sourdough-epi and spiral rolls.






Next they filled the three tier tower with: A salad of tender greens, served with Ariel's Grotto house vinaigrette.






And then the: Salami, marinated mozzarella, string cheese, Roma tomatoes, gherkins, olives, red pepper bracelets, watermelon triangles, chilled crunchy veggies with Pesto and Ranch dips, and "Jewels of the Sea" fruit gelatin











I ordered the Herb-Crusted Chicken Breast
Served with Cheddar-herb mashed potatoes and medley of seasonal vegetables.






The girls ordered the Meatball Lollipops
Hearty ground turkey nestled atop spaghetti and house Marinara sauce.
Served with fresh fruit






Then they bring out the dessert platter. 

Seahorse lava cake, chocolate-chip strips, cheesecake tarts with raspberries, s'more chocolate bites and a white chocolate conch shell of garden-fresh berries.












The updated menu can be found here: http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/menus.htm

Before you used to be able to choose your appetizer, entree and dessert. Now the appetizer and dessert are all the same. All you choose is your entree. 

I'd go back again. The interaction with the Princesses was GREAT! It wasn't too busy on a Saturday afternoon in October and I simply don't have one complaint. Well, maybe the price. It was over $80 for the 3 of us. No way could I afford to take my DH and older kids as well. Not that they care about the Princesses, but still. I wish it was a tad cheaper.


----------



## mommaU4

BillyFan said:


> I know that at Rancho delZ  the fruit cups with kids meals have been the pre-packaged type.


Ah, that explains it. One of the few places my kids haven't eaten. 



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Holy moly. I drool at cheesy ooey gooey goodness. I must order this. It looks amazing.


Yes, cheesy, ooey, gooey goodness is a good way to describe it. I was kind of worried from the description if it was really good. But it was. 


OKay, more food pics! Some yummy treats from Marceline's in DTD.


----------



## Stacerita

mommaU4 said:


> Ah, that explains it. One of the few places my kids haven't eaten.
> 
> Yes, cheesy, ooey, gooey goodness is a good way to describe it. I was kind of worried from the description if it was really good. But it was.
> 
> 
> OKay, more food pics! Some yummy treats from Marceline's in DTD.



When I was at DTD yesterday I sooooo wanted to stop at Marcelines and get something yummy and gooey.  But I didn't want to ruin the walk I had just had.  So I didn't.  Then you go and post these pics?  Darn, I should have stopped in.


----------



## Ms. K

Every time I open this thread, I just get hungry


----------



## mareeld86

its 75 days until i go and now all I want is the food...... I cant wait!


----------



## mommaU4

Ruben wanted Mexican so he went to Cocina Cucamonga for a chicken burrito:





I got my usual Broccoli and Cheese soup in a bread bowl:





We never go to DCA without getting a sourdough Mickey. But since it was Halloween time, we had to get a sourdough jack-o-lantern. So cute and so good! 






A Tinkerbell Twist. My addiction! Sooooo good!!!!!!!  





Ahhh, so refreshing! LOL


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I took pictures (when I remembered) of the food and snacks we ate at DL in early October.

The night we checked into GCH, we ordered room service (which comes from Storyteller's) for DH and me, and got the kids some uncrustables from White Water Snacks.




I had the kid's filet or primerib or whatever they called it.  DH had Some kind of corn soup and ravioli.  Sorry I didn't keep notes on what it was exactly that we ordered!

We had breakfast with Chip & Dale and Koda & Kenai at Storyteller's on our first morning.  We had the buffet.  Our waitress also asked us we wanted Mickey waffles and brought them right over.









We had a corndog from Corndog Castle as an 11:00am snack.  (I shared one with the 2 kids.)  It certainly didn't disappoint!





I think we had lunch by the pool.  Just Pizza and salad from Whitewater Snacks.  No picture, sorry!  We were swimming.

We had dinner at Cafe Orleans.  DH got the French Onion soup.  DH and I split the Monte Cristo. (Shown split in the picture.)  He had no choice in the matter.  I knew how big it was from everyone else's reviews and I couldn't order it by myself and wouldn't miss out on it!  The kids split Spaghetti with chicken.  We always get the sauce on the side--less messy since we can put less sauce on it.  I forgot about the Pomme Frites or we would have shared those too!  We had to have the Mickey beignets for dessert.  The service here was pretty poor, but that's another story.  The food was good.

















More to come...


----------



## Lynzer Torte

dr&momto2boys:
I think you mean Cafe Orleans, not Carnation Cafe, right?


----------



## dr&momto2boys

On day 2, we lined up early at security for magic morning.  DH waited in line for La Brea Bakery to open to get us some breakfast.  He didn't realize until he went to pay that they don't take Disney credit (we got used to charging everything on our room key.)  He hadn't brought any cash or real credit cards!  He had to run back to the room to get money!  We had a yogurt parfait--yum!  And a sweet roll--dry and yuck.  No pics, sorry.

We MUST have had other snacks that day because we didn't eat lunch until 1pm. The kids had Mickey suckers.




Just so I don't feel/look like such a bad mom.  The way they/we eat on vacation is MUCH different than the way we eat at home!

We had reservations at Carnation Cafe for lunch, but cancelled because it was sooo hot outside!  We went to Storytellers instead.  DS made his own pizza.  He only likes cheese-so that wasn't too complicated!  I had chicken ceasar salad and DH had the corn soup/cowder again and some other kind of salad with blue cheese crumbles.





















We shared this cookie (from the GCH gift shop) a while after lunch.





We ate dinner at the parade that night.  The kids shared a fruit plate and a "healthy" snack box.  The box had whole grain Goldfish crackers, apple slices, yogurt, and cheese I think.  DH and I had take-out from Rancho del Zocalo.  It was a little difficult to eat during the parade!  DH doesn't think of these things!  Sorry no pics!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Lynzer Torte said:


> dr&momto2boys:
> I think you mean Cafe Orleans, not Carnation Cafe, right?



Oops!  Yes, I'll change it!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

We shared a couple items from White Water Snacks for breakfast.  DH got them and brought them to the room while we got ready.









We had lunch at Wine Country Trattoria.  They brought breadsticks to share.  The kids split a grilled cheese sandwich.  I had Lasagna.  DH had some kind of salad.  I think it was called Bruschetta salad.  We had the orange sorbet for dessert.  I thought the kids would think it was way too cool.  It was very good.





















We got the kids in their swimming trunks and let them play in the water area for a while.  Again, it was sooo hot!  We shared a Mickey ice cream sandwich.  Boy, those things are really frozen solid!





We had a late dinner at Goofy's Kitchen.  The kids items were kind of unique.  They couldn't resist the PB&J pizza.  The food was okay.  The desserts were plentiful!  




















The pumpkin thing was cute, but yuck.  The chocolate dipped cheesecake on a stick was delicious!  We skipped the cupcakes after reading this thread.


----------



## disneymom23

dr&momto2boys,

Thanks for sharing your pics.  Your boys are just adorable.  I love the pic with the Mickey lollipops.


----------



## kaoden39

The salad from Storyteller looks wonderful.  I was wondering is there an age when they are "too" old to make their own pizzas?  My 12 year old son would so love that.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I think we had random breakfast items again today, like yogurt, muffins, fruit, whatever we could eat while we waited for DL to open.

We shared a german chocolate cake brownie while we waited in the longest line we encountered the whle trip.  The one for the Princess Faire.  Oh my!





We had lunch at Hungry Bear Restaurant.  We went there because I read they had mini corndogs as a kids meal choice.  They didn't.  We had burgers.  The kids had chicken nuggets and healthy snack box (and some of our onion rings and fries.)





At some point, DH got himself and the boys a churro.





We had dinner at the Blue Bayou.  I won't go into how bad the service was!  A trip report will be coming one of these days.  The kids had macaroni and cheese and spaghetti.  I had chicken gumbo and short ribs.  DH had wedge salad and a filet.

































We shared the cookie boat and the creme brulee trio.  Way more dessert than we needed but we had to try them!  The cookie was so much better than I expected.  Someone tell me--were we supposed to/allowed to keep the treasure chest that was on the creme brulee plate?  I'll be bummed if we were.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

kaoden39 said:


> The salad from Storyteller looks wonderful.  I was wondering is there an age when they are "too" old to make their own pizzas?  My 12 year old son would so love that.



It's on the kids menu.  Is that 12 and under?  They probably wuoldn't care how old someone is anyway.  I think the only options were cheese or cheese and pepperoni though, so it's not as cool as it could be!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

We only had a couple of hours to spend in DL this day.  Again, it was quick breakfast from White Water.  I took a picture of the Mickey pretzels while we were there, but we never tried one.




We had really worn the kids out by this time.  You can see the oldest trying to catch a few more ZZZ's in the back of the stroller, while the little one eats his breakfast.





We managed to grab a couple more snacks just before we left.  The famous Dole Whip.  I had to have a rice crispy treat.  The boys settled for sucker.  (Boy, they're easy when they're young!)


----------



## kaoden39

dr&momto2boys said:


> It's on the kids menu.  Is that 12 and under?  They probably wuoldn't care how old someone is anyway.  I think the only options were cheese or cheese and pepperoni though, so it's not as cool as it could be!



You know they could probably make a mint if they let grown up's make their own pizzas with healthier alternatives.  I know that I might actually do that.  My DH on the other hand would go as unhealthy as possible.  Congratualations on the baby.


----------



## travelmel

Great food pics!  DL has some hidden gems and I am always seeing new things!  Thanks for sharing. 

Is the Wine Country Tratoria the one that closed?


----------



## dr&momto2boys

disneymom23 said:


> dr&momto2boys,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics.  Your boys are just adorable.  I love the pic with the Mickey lollipops.



Thank you!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Wow...GREAT food pics! I am drooling over here! How were the burgers at hungry bear? Are they better than the village haus ones? Looks like you all had fun.


----------



## mommaU4

More food pics:

Carnation Cafe:
Baked potato soup






The kids make your own PB and J sandwich:





The pot pie:






Turkey sandwich on pretzel bread:






Funnel cakes from Stage Door Cafe:


----------



## Stacerita

Beth - it all looks so yummy.

That soup looks to die for.  I can't wait to try it.  And the funnel cake, mmmmm.  How was the turkey sandwich on pretzel bread?


----------



## mommaU4

Stacerita said:


> Beth - it all looks so yummy.
> 
> That soup looks to die for.  I can't wait to try it.  And the funnel cake, mmmmm.  How was the turkey sandwich on pretzel bread?


The soup IS to die for. This was my first time trying it and OMG, I loved it! Ruben did too and he's picky. 

The kids loved the funnel cake with brownie, while I prefered the original one with just powdered sugar. 

And the sandwich was really good. I wasn't sure about the pretzel bread. I didn't really know what that was, but it was good. Thick, but not dry. I'd recommend it.


----------



## thmar

I just love this thread!!


----------



## Sherry E

I agree!  I love this thread too!  It is a happy thread!  I think part of the reason I appreciate it so much, other than being tempted to try things at DLR that I didn't know existed, is that so often, if I am ravenous, I will scarf down my food without taking the time to really look at it or appreciate the presentation of what is on my plate.  Or if I am involved in a conversation with someone, I am eating but barely paying attention to what is on the fork.  This thread really celebrates the food and the overall festive and magical touches that DLR puts into their treats and lets me really admire their handiwork without stuffing my face!


----------



## Belle_Beauty

Ohh, I'm loving this thread.  
So many food choices to fit into my birthday vacation.
I can't wait!
Thank you everyone for posting & sharing your wonderful pictures.


----------



## singingpixie

Question about the baked potato soup- is the bacon just on top, or in the soup itself? I wonder if I could get them to leave it off.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Krissy Marissy said:


> Wow...GREAT food pics! I am drooling over here! How were the burgers at hungry bear? Are they better than the village haus ones? Looks like you all had fun.



Not that great in my opinion.  I've never had the Village Haus ones though, so can't compare.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

mommaU4 said:


> More food pics:
> 
> Carnation Cafe:
> Baked potato soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids make your own PB and J sandwich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pot pie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey sandwich on pretzel bread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funnel cakes from Stage Door Cafe:



Oh, man!  I knew there was a reason I wanted to eat at Carnation Cafe!  ALL of this food is right up our alley!  I wish we hadn't missed it!  It was just sooo hot the day we planned to eat there, that I couldn't stand to be outside any longer.  If I had known/remembered about these menu items, I may have changed my mind!


----------



## BillyFan

singingpixie said:


> Question about the baked potato soup- is the bacon just on top, or in the soup itself? I wonder if I could get them to leave it off.



I can't remember if the bacon was mixed in the soup, but I have seen the recipe they use, and it calls for sauteeing the veggies in bacon fat, so it's probably not a veg-friendly dish.


----------



## lulubelle

Okay, here goes.  These are from Napa Rose on my birthday, November 1, 2008.  It was me, DH & DD.  We stayed at the Grand Californian and had a wonderful three days. 




Outside the Restaurant and then onto the appetizers...





Breast of Somona Quail 
with oven roasted roots, portobello mushrooms and black tuscan kale





"Fritto Misto di Mare"
Crispy fried snow crab claws and diver scallop with apple, lemon & lobster "tarter sauce"





Duck Meat Balls with pumpkin fettuccini and roasted shallots in a sage duck sauce





Pumpkin Raviolis in sage brown butter with roasted free range turkey & chanterelle mushroom ragu


----------



## travelmel

What a great fall food assortment!


----------



## trodrigue

lulubelle said:


> Okay, here goes.  These are from Napa Rose on my birthday, November 1, 2008.  It was me, DH & DD.  We stayed at the Grand Californian and had a wonderful three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the Restaurant and then onto the appetizers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breast of Somona Quail
> with oven roasted roots, portobello mushrooms and black tuscan kale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fritto Misto di Mare"
> Crispy fried snow crab claws and diver scallop with apple, lemon & lobster "tarter sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck Meat Balls with pumpkin fettuccini and roasted shallots in a sage duck sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Raviolis in sage brown butter with roasted free range turkey & chanterelle mushroom ragu



Oh My Gosh! That looks heavenly!


----------



## lulubelle

Now the entrees....





Roasted Rack of Venison Chop with honey-lavender glaze, cauliflower potato puree, almond mint pesto and natural jus





Briased Angus Beef Short Ribs with salsify puree, horseradish cream and zinfandel jus





Roasted Kona "Kampachi" with sweet potato gnocchi, baby brussel sprout leaves and lemon-hazelnut brown butter





Napa Side Dish - Brussel Sprouts sauteed with toasted garlic, parmesan and red chili flakes 





DD's Creme Brulee with fresh cream and berries





Sweet Harvest Squash Cheesecake with a butternut squash and brown sugar coulis and milk chocolate-caramel ice cream...my birthday dessert 





One of my many flights of perfectly paired wines





Our wonderful waiter Steven, who really made the entire evening special


----------



## lulubelle

I just wanted to say that every course we had was excellent.  My favorite was the pumpkin ravioli with free range turkey.  The flavors were so distict and strong.  A sense of "Thanksgiving meal" came over me when I ate it.  

Oh, I had the Vintner's Table menu with wine pairings.
This is our fourth time dining here in five years and everything is so impressive and delicious.

Next up, our lunch at Ariel's and the princesses....


----------



## lulubelle

DD & I as we enter the restaurant - they take your pic with Ariel.  She was so sweet and pretty. 





Appetizer Tower
There were so many yummy things on this.  We really enjoyed the variety of items.  And the bread was soft, warm and fresh.  Sorry the pic is kind of crummy, there was a lot more food on top.





Cioppino - DD & DH both had this, nice variety of seafood, quite tasty





Redfish with Pineapple chutney.  I had this, it was very good, the fish was moist, favorful and cooked perfectly.





Dessert Tray.  DD & I do not eat chocolate, so we were disappointed as the only thing we could eat was the lowfat mini cheesecake bites.  But they were good.  I noticed some kids at a nearby table eating some sorbet and I asked about it and the waiter said it was free if you have food allergies to the mass of chocolate and before I could make up my mind whether I was going to lie and say "yes, I am allergic to chocolate" or not, he dashed off and brought some to DD & I.  It was YUMMO! (but I forgot a pic, sorry)





All the princesses that came out (4) stopped at each table, chatted a bit, posed for pix and were very nice.  Here is DH with his crush. Hee Hee!

We enjoyed this meal a lot and felt it was worth it.


----------



## Jennifer03

Kid's turkey wrap from Bountiful Valley Farmers Market in California Adventure:





Mickey pretzel from White Water Snacks at the Grand Californian Hotel:





Kid's primo pasta with meatballs from Pizza Oom Mow Mow in California Adventure:





Salinas turkey sandwich from Pacific Wharf Cafe in California Adventure:





Kid's turkey sandwich from River Belle Terrace in Disneyland:





Dole Whip from Tiki Juice Bar in Disneyland:





Kid's penne pasta from Plaza Inn in Disneyland:


----------



## travelmel

Wow, that cippino looked REALLY GOOD!   

The kids turkey sandwhich in the other post looks a bit dry but very healthy!


----------



## Lights_Out

Great pictures everyone!  
Everything looks so good


----------



## sammons70

Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but as someone who has visited both resorts, Didneyland falls very short in the food category, especially when being compared to the world. I would descibe the food in the parks at the Dineyland resort as medocre quality, greatly over priced, fast food.  Dinseyland food makes McDonald's look like a five star restaurant.
      When my wife and I went to Disneyworld about 2 1/2 years ago, we were not expecting to really enjoy meal times that much. This was because of our disappointing dining experiences after several trips to our home state Disneyland resort. We were pleasantly surprised to find that the Disneyworld resort really specialized in food and each meal was an enjoyable adventure.  You can actually plan your trip to DinseyWorld around the food because it is really that good! You can plan on enjoying the food just as much if not more than the attractions.
      You won't find Epcot style eateries at Disneyland, nor will you find themed places like the 50's prime time diner, nor will you find character dining after breakfast hours. 
      The best places I have eaten at the Disneyland resort are chain restaurants in the Downtown Disney area such as House of Blues and ESPN Zone. My favorite thing to eat in the Disneyland park is the pre made, previously frozen, chimchangas off of the cart between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. The nachos in California Adventure are decent. Sorry, I don't have pictures. While these places are decent, they are really inferior when compared to the cusine of Disneyworld. Disney Land's attitude towards food appears to be, you have paid to come into the parks, so you will be forced to eat here, so it doesn't have to be good, or reasonable. It is amazing to me how two resorts owned by the same company could have such different dining services.  
      As a discalimer, I will add that I have not eaten in the Disney Land Hotel since 1983, and I have never eaten at the Paradise Pier or Grand Californian hotels, so hopefully you can find some decent eats there. Also, I have not been to Disney land since December 2005, so I'm hoping that maybe it has improved slightly. We are planning a trip to Disneyland in July of 09, so if you go and find some amazing food between now and then, please let me know.


----------



## Sherry E

sammons70 said:


> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but as someone who has visited both resorts, Didneyland falls very short in the food category, especially when being compared to the world. I would descibe the food in the parks at the Dineyland resort as medocre quality, greatly over priced, fast food.  Dinseyland food makes McDonald's look like a five star restaurant.
> When my wife and I went to Disneyworld about 2 1/2 years ago, we were not expecting to really enjoy meal times that much. This was because of our disappointing dining experiences after several trips to our home state Disneyland resort. We were pleasantly surprised to find that the Disneyworld resort really specialized in food and each meal was an enjoyable adventure.  You can actually plan your trip to DinseyWorld around the food because it is really that good! You can plan on enjoying the food just as much if not more than the attractions.
> You won't find Epcot style eateries at Disneyland, nor will you find themed places like the 50's prime time diner, nor will you find character dining after breakfast hours.
> The best places I have eaten at the Disneyland resort are chain restaurants in the Downtown Disney area such as House of Blues and ESPN Zone. My favorite thing to eat in the Disneyland park is the pre made, previously frozen, chimchangas off of the cart between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. The nachos in California Adventure are decent. Sorry, I don't have pictures. While these places are decent, they are really inferior when compared to the cusine of Disneyworld. Disney Land's attitude towards food appears to be, you have paid to come into the parks, so you will be forced to eat here, so it doesn't have to be good, or reasonable. It is amazing to me how two resorts owned by the same company could have such different dining services.
> As a discalimer, I will add that I have not eaten in the Disney Land Hotel since 1983, and I have never eaten at the Paradise Pier or Grand Californian hotels, so hopefully you can find some decent eats there. Also, I have not been to Disney land since December 2005, so I'm hoping that maybe it has improved slightly. We are planning a trip to Disneyland in July of 09, so if you go and find some amazing food between now and then, please let me know.




I am sorry you were disappointed by your DLR dining experiences.  I know the food at DLR used to be what you're describing pre-1992, but it has steadily improved in quality since then.  I mean, it is all a matter of personal taste, though, and I think that this whole dining thread shows that many, many people enjoy the food (if they didn't, they wouldn't take such great photos of it!).  We can't change your mind.  Some of the food is not great, some of it IS great!  And we certainly cannot blame DLR for not having Epcot-types of food (I assume you mean the international choices) or the variety of choices that WDW has - because we simply don't have an Epcot or all the room for the restaurants that WDW has in Anaheim.  We don't have the space for all of those restaurants when we barely have the space to add another park.  DLR is its own park, with its own personality, its own magic and dining experiences.

By the way, Goofy's Kitchen (which is in the DLH) is a character buffet that serves breakfast, brunch and dinner, with characters at every meal.  It is pretty much all day and night, with only a short break between brunch and dinner so they can prepare the food.  It is probably my favorite restaurant in DLR

Anyway, I hope you give the food at DLR another try in the future.  Keep an open mind and try not to compare it to WDW, and I think you will find some things you enjoy. 

Oh, and I agree - ESPN Zone has great food!

Now back to those great pictures, everyone!!!!


----------



## Jennifer03

travelmel said:


> Wow, that cippino looked REALLY GOOD!
> 
> The kids turkey sandwhich in the other post looks a bit dry but very healthy!



The turkey itself was dry, but when I ate it with lettuce, tomato, and the bun it was very good.


----------



## ballarinamom

sammons70 said:


> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but as someone who has visited both resorts, Didneyland falls very short in the food category, especially when being compared to the world. I would descibe the food in the parks at the Dineyland resort as medocre quality, greatly over priced, fast food.  Dinseyland food makes McDonald's look like a five star restaurant.
> When my wife and I went to Disneyworld about 2 1/2 years ago, we were not expecting to really enjoy meal times that much. This was because of our disappointing dining experiences after several trips to our home state Disneyland resort. We were pleasantly surprised to find that the Disneyworld resort really specialized in food and each meal was an enjoyable adventure.  You can actually plan your trip to DinseyWorld around the food because it is really that good! You can plan on enjoying the food just as much if not more than the attractions.
> You won't find Epcot style eateries at Disneyland, nor will you find themed places like the 50's prime time diner, nor will you find character dining after breakfast hours.
> The best places I have eaten at the Disneyland resort are chain restaurants in the Downtown Disney area such as House of Blues and ESPN Zone. My favorite thing to eat in the Disneyland park is the pre made, previously frozen, chimchangas off of the cart between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. The nachos in California Adventure are decent. Sorry, I don't have pictures. While these places are decent, they are really inferior when compared to the cusine of Disneyworld. Disney Land's attitude towards food appears to be, you have paid to come into the parks, so you will be forced to eat here, so it doesn't have to be good, or reasonable. It is amazing to me how two resorts owned by the same company could have such different dining services.
> As a discalimer, I will add that I have not eaten in the Disney Land Hotel since 1983, and I have never eaten at the Paradise Pier or Grand Californian hotels, so hopefully you can find some decent eats there. Also, I have not been to Disney land since December 2005, so I'm hoping that maybe it has improved slightly. We are planning a trip to Disneyland in July of 09, so if you go and find some amazing food between now and then, please let me know.




I know there are always comparisons between Land and World. But what you have to look at is not DL to WDW but DL vs Magic Kingdom on side by side comparisons. When you look at it that way, it is apples to apples. In that case, IMO, DL wins. Blue Bayou and Rancho del Zachalo are DL exclusives. IMHO, both are very good. Now there is also Cafe Orleans. AS WDW does not have New Orleans Square, it has nothing similar. AS for evening character meals, the Stoufers sponsored Liberty Inn at WDW was of no interest to my family and I would rather do Plaza Inn for breakfast and hop on the monorail and do Goofy's kitchen for dinner at DL. I know at WDW Crystal Palace has a character lunch and dinner but we felt Goofy's at DL was much better.
To each his own as far as food opinions. But I don't feel that DL is as bad as you remember. We are actually looking forward to our meal plans for our DL trip in 10 days. 
Hope your next trip is better!


----------



## sammons70

I want to thank Sherry E and Ballarinamom. I wrote my post as a comparison of WDW and DLR dining, because the original author that started this post mentioned having been to Disney World, and was looking forward to a first visit to Disney Land in respect to the food. I felt compelled to inform him of the fact that the two resorts have very different food, but I may have come across as too negative. I was careful to state that I have not eaten everywhere in these resorts, so my opinion should not be taken as one of great expertise, just one based on the experiences that I have had. While I stand behind the detail and honesty of my post, Sherry E and Ballarinamom make good points. Of particular truth is the fact that preferences in food is a matter of opinion. I also want to thank them for the info on Goofy's kitchen. I hope to give it a try when I'm there in July. Whether you enjoy the food or not, a visit to Disneyland will guarantee you a good time everytime.


----------



## Sherry E

sammons70 said:


> I want to thank Sherry E and Ballarinamom. I wrote my post as a comparison of WDW and DLR dining, because the original author that started this post mentioned having been to Disney World, and was looking forward to a first visit to Disney Land in respect to the food. I felt compelled to inform him of the fact that the two resorts have very different food, but I may have come across as too negative. I was careful to state that I have not eaten everywhere in these resorts, so my opinion should not be taken as one of great expertise, just one based on the experiences that I have had. While I stand behind the detail and honesty of my post, Sherry E and Ballarinamom make good points. Of particular truth is the fact that preferences in food is a matter of opinion. I also want to thank them for the info on Goofy's kitchen. I hope to give it a try when I'm there in July. Whether you enjoy the food or not, a visit to Disneyland will guarantee you a good time everytime.



  Hopefully you will like Goofy's Kitchen the next time you are able to go to DLR!  I am a big champion of it!  For the record, some of the other restaurants I like sometimes have 'off days'.  Recently I had a less than wonderful meal at Carnation Cafe, which usually bats 1000 for us.  So we do every so often run into meals that are not that great, but usually we have pretty good luck with dining.  Let us know what happens the next time you go to DLR and where exactly you eat!  Better yet, take PICTURES!!!

One of the many reasons I would most want to go to WDW is because of the vast food choices.  I actually think I might be overwhelmed by all the options because there is so much to choose from!  In a way, I am almost glad that DLR cannot geographically expand to those proportions because it is manageable the way it is now!  It is not so intimidating!  However, as DCA makes its gradual transformation over the next few years, and a possible new DLR hotel or two is built, I DO look forward to having a few more dining options to choose from!


----------



## Lights_Out

Let's not forget the Napa Rose!  
That place probably beats out every WDW restaurant  

I've seen people (who have no interest in Disneyland) talk about how amazing the Napa Rose is...


----------



## ballarinamom

Sherry E said:


> Hopefully you will like Goofy's Kitchen the next time you are able to go to DLR!  I am a big champion of it!  For the record, some of the other restaurants I like sometimes have 'off days'.  Recently I had a less than wonderful meal at Carnation Cafe, which usually bats 1000 for us.  So we do every so often run into meals that are not that great, but usually we have pretty good luck with dining.  Let us know what happens the next time you go to DLR and where exactly you eat!  Better yet, take PICTURES!!!
> 
> One of the many reasons I would most want to go to WDW is because of the vast food choices.  I actually think I might be overwhelmed by all the options because there is so much to choose from!  In a way, I am almost glad that DLR cannot geographically expand to those proportions because it is manageable the way it is now!  It is not so intimidating!  However, as DCA makes its gradual transformation over the next few years, and a possible new DLR hotel or two is built, I DO look forward to having a few more dining options to choose from!



I agree about being overwhelmed with WDW. We were there for 8 days and were on the Dining plan but we still paid for some out of pocket meals. EPCOT was the hardest as DD HAD to eat with the princesses and we had a diver bring a special message at the Corral Reef. So for our day and a half there, we only had one more meal to be had and we jsut happened to be in Marraco and ate there. It was good but with DD who was 5 at the time, we had to limit our options to accomodate her and her chicken strip/ cheese pizza palate! We are at DL for 7 days and have all of meals planned and there's not a bad place in the bunch- WCT, Ariel's for lunch, Goofy's for dinner, BB twice, Storytellers. Minnies, Lilo's, Cafe Orleans. We're really ready for our trip and the dining!


----------



## Sherry E

ballarinamom said:


> I agree about being overwhelmed with WDW. We were there for 8 days and were on the Dining plan but we still paid for some out of pocket meals. EPCOT was the hardest as DD HAD to eat with the princesses and we had a diver bring a special message at the Corral Reef. So for our day and a half there, we only had one more meal to be had and we jsut happened to be in Marraco and ate there. It was good but with DD who was 5 at the time, we had to limit our options to accomodate her and her chicken strip/ cheese pizza palate! We are at DL for 7 days and have all of meals planned and there's not a bad place in the bunch- WCT, Ariel's for lunch, Goofy's for dinner, BB twice, Storytellers. Minnies, Lilo's, Cafe Orleans. We're really ready for our trip and the dining!



Woo hoo!  You have a lot of good eating ahead of you!  I think I am going to do about 4 of those from your list, and then add in some other tried and true favorites.  I really like WCT.  We skipped it last trip but I may try to work in a meal on the next one.  Good meatball sandwich AND I have to try that orange sorbet!


----------



## goofycathy

I was just at DL for the last 6 days and the food I had was alright.  We went to Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen one night and my dinner was good, it was blackened chicken breast, which came with a pumpkin creme soup (I dont remember exactly what it was called) but tasted like pumpkin pie, was so delish!  One night we ate at pirates and I had braised ribs that were awesome....all in all the food was alright, I went expecting to pay a pretty penny so it wasnt really a big shock when the bill came!  Sorry I didnt get any pics, totally forgot!


----------



## Raivyn

I like Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen alot.  We went there for a friend's b-day, and all 8 of us liked our dinner, our drinks, and our desserts.

DH and I went on Sunday and ate at French Quarter...the roast beef was very good!  Had ressies for Blue Bayou, so only had coffee and dessert there.  Again very good!

Had dinner at Trattoria at CA....my chicken alfredo lasagna was worse than a Souffer's dinner.  While I understand it is priced reasonably, we were extremely disappointed.  We won't eat there again; it was that bad.


----------



## Disneygrl36

lulubelle said:


> Okay, here goes.  These are from Napa Rose on my birthday, November 1, 2008.  It was me, DH & DD.  We stayed at the Grand Californian and had a wonderful three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the Restaurant and then onto the appetizers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breast of Somona Quail
> with oven roasted roots, portobello mushrooms and black tuscan kale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fritto Misto di Mare"
> Crispy fried snow crab claws and diver scallop with apple, lemon & lobster "tarter sauce"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck Meat Balls with pumpkin fettuccini and roasted shallots in a sage duck sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Raviolis in sage brown butter with roasted free range turkey & chanterelle mushroom ragu



Wow, that food looks great.  Makes me wish I had gone ahead & booked Napa Rose for us for our trip in Dec.  
And off thread a bit, I love your Mickey shirt.....I've never seen anything like that.  Where did you get it?


----------



## lulubelle

Thanks  
I got it last month at the store in DL across the street from the big store on Main St.  As you walk down the street, it is on the right hand side.  I am really bad with names, sorry.  It was the only store I saw it in, too.  It was new (the CM told me) and I had a hard time deciding which color I wanted as they had a great selection of dark winter colors (black, navy, burgundy and the one I picked, dark green).  I had to have it once I saw it. 

And yes, you should try to make it to Napa Rose.  It is such a treat.  We go to DL several times a year, but NR only once a year as it is pricey and special.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Thanks for the info on the shirt.  I will be on the lookout for that in Dec.


----------



## TheAXIOM

lulubelle said:


> DD & I as we enter the restaurant - they take your pic with Ariel.  She was so sweet and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appetizer Tower
> There were so many yummy things on this.  We really enjoyed the variety of items.  And the bread was soft, warm and fresh.  Sorry the pic is kind of crummy, there was a lot more food on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cioppino - DD & DH both had this, nice variety of seafood, quite tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish with Pineapple chutney.  I had this, it was very good, the fish was moist, favorful and cooked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert Tray.  DD & I do not eat chocolate, so we were disappointed as the only thing we could eat was the lowfat mini cheesecake bites.  But they were good.  I noticed some kids at a nearby table eating some sorbet and I asked about it and the waiter said it was free if you have food allergies to the mass of chocolate and before I could make up my mind whether I was going to lie and say "yes, I am allergic to chocolate" or not, he dashed off and brought some to DD & I.  It was YUMMO! (but I forgot a pic, sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the princesses that came out (4) stopped at each table, chatted a bit, posed for pix and were very nice.  Here is DH with his crush. Hee Hee!
> 
> We enjoyed this meal a lot and felt it was worth it.



Wow, that all looks absolutely DELICIOUS!!
I had no idea this was the quality of food to be expected at Ariel's!


----------



## DizneyDogs

DizneyDogs said:


> This next one is Strawberry Shortcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street.  This thing was so good, I was dreaming of it before I went, and was worth having for breakfast two mornings in a row.




Ok I am quoting myself - I am going back to DLR in a few weeks so I need to know if I can start dreaming  about the strawberry shortcake again or do they no longer have it as I have read conflicting reports.  Anyway can someone who has been there in the last few days confirm one way or the other???


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Mmmmmm that looks so yummy!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I WISH that strawberry shortcake were still available, but according to the reports I got from people on DISboards, it seems to be gone.  Maybe it is something they just sell seasonally, but I think it was already gone in summer!  I don't recall seeing it at the Blue Ribbon last year when I went in.  I probably would have snapped it up, along with my muffin and my cinnamon roll and my blended mocha!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

Yeah they are no more... My mom asked the blue ribbon and they no longer serve them there. They do have a strawberry shortcake at riverbelle but it's in a dinky little parfait cup. Didn't look very good


----------



## Sherry E

Pinkstarblm said:


> Yeah they are no more... My mom asked the blue ribbon and they no longer serve them there. They do have a strawberry shortcake at riverbelle but it's in a dinky little parfait cup. Didn't look very good



Drat!  That shortcake from Blue Ribbon Bakery looks SO good.  I cannot believe I missed it and never got to sample it!  Why would they stop making it, I wonder, unless it was just too costly to keep buying fresh strawberries year round?  It MUST have been popular unless it just tasted like dreck!  But somethig that looks that good couldn't possibly taste too bad!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Ashlie hearing that makes me want to cry...such a shame. Ah well.


----------



## ballarinamom

TheAXIOM said:


> Wow, that all looks absolutely DELICIOUS!!
> I had no idea this was the quality of food to be expected at Ariel's!



We ate there on Sunday. We were not looking forward to this meal as we had been several times with the old menu but DD HAS to see Ariel! I cannot tell you enough how awesome the food was. DH has now said it equals what he gets at Blue Bayou which has always been his favorite. DH had the Tritip, DMIL had the redfish and I had the cippino. All were wonderful!!


----------



## TheAXIOM

My family and I are thinking about going to Lilo & Stitch's for breakfast.

I saw some pictures on this thread, particularly got2travel's on page 14.

Does anyone know if there's anything new or if they took stuff away from the buffet? We'll be going in the first week of January.


----------



## ballarinamom

We were there on Friday and loved the buffet. They had the usual eggs, omletes pastry. But they also had grilled salmon, flautas, bananas foster french toast and other fun stuff. We really enjoyed it!


----------



## ozvisiter

As I look through the kids meal menus I keep seeing "kids power pack" Anyone have photos of this? Any clues what it is like?

Thanks heaps


----------



## Jennifer03

ozvisiter said:


> As I look through the kids meal menus I keep seeing "kids power pack" Anyone have photos of this? Any clues what it is like?
> 
> Thanks heaps



The kids power pack comes with string cheese, Nonfat yogurt, sliced apples and Whole-Grain "fish" crackers.


----------



## ballarinamom

Jennifer03 said:


> The kids power pack comes with string cheese, Nonfat yogurt, sliced apples and Whole-Grain "fish" crackers.


Also a drink- water, milk or soda


----------



## TheAXIOM

Do they sell those cute Nemo cupcakes anymore in the park?
Anybody know?


----------



## Disneylvrforever

TheAXIOM said:


> Do they sell those cute Nemo cupcakes anymore in the park?
> Anybody know?



Nopes. The only cupcakes they have atm are ones w/ a sugar disc on top w/ a pic of a character or ones w/ a plastic ring w/ a character on that. Other than that, lots of the goodies are holiday.


----------



## LavenderPeach

Sherry E said:


> Drat!  That shortcake from Blue Ribbon Bakery looks SO good.  I cannot believe I missed it and never got to sample it!  Why would they stop making it, I wonder, unless it was just too costly to keep buying fresh strawberries year round?  It MUST have been popular unless it just tasted like dreck!  But somethig that looks that good couldn't possibly taste too bad!



That strawberry shortcake does look good!  Maybe they'll bring it back in the spring when strawberries are more in season.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

LavenderPeach said:


> That strawberry shortcake does look good!  Maybe they'll bring it back in the spring when strawberries are more in season.



Oh dont go getting my hopes up!!  I MUST try this!!


----------



## smiley_face2

dr&momto2boys said:


> We shared the cookie boat and the creme brulee trio.  Way more dessert than we needed but we had to try them!  The cookie was so much better than I expected.  Someone tell me--were we supposed to/allowed to keep the treasure chest that was on the creme brulee plate?  I'll be bummed if we were.



didn't see if anyone answered this...  
don't be sad.... yes you were supposed to keep it. I'm suprised they did not ask if you wanted a box to put it in.... they did for us. (did you say something about bad service there?) I have 2 now....they are made of sugar and are completely edible, but I can't! I put one in a display case with some of the gold coin chocolates they give you, in it. The other I thought I would let my grand kids eat, but don't think they need all that sugar! lol.... I wonder how long it will last?
Should have said also.... what a great idea for a thread! Good grief, I'm going to gain another 5 pounds in January! lol... (I'm making a list of not to miss food)


----------



## spacemermaid

smiley_face2 said:


> didn't see if anyone answered this...
> don't be sad.... yes you were supposed to keep it. I'm suprised they did not ask if you wanted a box to put it in.... they did for us. (did you say something about bad service there?) I have 2 now....they are made of sugar and are completely edible, but I can't! I put one in a display case with some of the gold coin chocolates they give you, in it. The other I thought I would let my grand kids eat, but don't think they need all that sugar! lol.... I wonder how long it will last?
> Should have said also.... what a great idea for a thread! Good grief, I'm going to gain another 5 pounds in January! lol... (I'm making a list of not to miss food)



It should last pretty much indefinitely, as long as it doesn't get wet or attacked by ants! I wouldn't recommend eating it, though- sugar+merengue powder+food coloring don't taste very good, and it'd be like chewing on a rock anyways   I'd just keep it as a souvenir!


----------



## smiley_face2

that was my thought too....put it somewhere the ants won't find it!! Here's a pic of some of the rainbow rolls at Yamabuki, family does not like it when I post their pictures anywhere, so it's just me showing...





nacho's and strawberry daquiri at Rainforest cafe





blue glowtini





followed by sunken treasure





breakfast at carnation cafe


----------



## travelmel

Ohhh.. that waffle plate from Carnation Cafe looks so good!  What's with the whipped cream frothing out of the one thing .. is that syrup?  I want to go back and eat there!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

spacemermaid said:


> It should last pretty much indefinitely, as long as it doesn't get wet or attacked by ants! I wouldn't recommend eating it, though- sugar+merengue powder+food coloring don't taste very good, and it'd be like chewing on a rock anyways   I'd just keep it as a souvenir!



I NEVER know what do do w/ the sugar figures. I always want to eat it, but don't since they're impossible to eat! The first edible sugar thing I got was a pirate medallion that was on a cheesecake from the French Market. The medallion was painted in gold and once I started to eat it, I figured out that it was too difficult and not that appitizing. So I stopped eating it and was sad that some of the gold came off, but just took it home. I recently found the Hitchhiking Ghosts in a ziplock container @ home and wondered if I'm gonna keep it forever. I just wish that they would make the figures out of chocolate or something so that ppl really CAN eat it.


----------



## smiley_face2

travelmel said:


> Ohhh.. that waffle plate from Carnation Cafe looks so good!  What's with the whipped cream frothing out of the one thing .. is that syrup?  I want to go back and eat there!



stawberries!! there is also a small pitcher of syrup if you want both.... man oh man.... the first thing I'm having when I get back there!! followed by a sunken treasure or 2 in the afternoon!!


----------



## travelmel

Yumm Mickey waffle!

Has anybody ever seen the "Happily Ever After" Waffle Iron?  I got it for a friend of mine for her 40th Birthday.  Now I want one!


----------



## Disneygrl36

What a cute waffle iron.
We have a Mickey Mouse one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizneyDogs

does the french market still have the french dip? or is now a roast beef dinner - anybody have a pic?


----------



## tonaly

travelmel said:


> Yumm Mickey waffle!
> 
> Has anybody ever seen the "Happily Ever After" Waffle Iron?  I got it for a friend of mine for her 40th Birthday.  Now I want one!



My dd got that for her birthday last year from Grammy! I kind of rolled my eyes a little, like we need another small kitchen appliance when we already have a perfectly good waffle maker - but it works so well I use it more than the other one now!

Alyson


----------



## travelmel

Glad to know it works! I got it (the waffle iron) at Ross for like $14!  I wish I would have kept it....turns out that "friend" didn't even like me!


----------



## kesharn81

nice and useful information..
i will surely use it for next trip...
thanks..


----------



## mattmom

Hi All,
Preparing for our next trip to DL in May, 09 was wondering as now one of us is a diabetic, has anyone noted any sugar free items? Ice Creams or desserts, tough when all else can indulge but one.
Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## wdhinn89

mattmom said:


> Hi All,
> Preparing for our next trip to DL in May, 09 was wondering as now one of us is a diabetic, has anyone noted any sugar free items? Ice Creams or desserts, tough when all else can indulge but one.
> Thanks for the great pics.



Do you mean type 1 or type 2 diabetes?


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Just 9 more days until the monte cristo! Woo hoo! Has anyone eaten breakfast at steakhouse 55? I dont remember...was it better than goofys?


----------



## kaoden39

mattmom said:


> Hi All,
> Preparing for our next trip to DL in May, 09 was wondering as now one of us is a diabetic, has anyone noted any sugar free items? Ice Creams or desserts, tough when all else can indulge but one.
> Thanks for the great pics.



I know that at the ice cream shop on Main Street they sell sugar free ice dream and it is so good!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

There is sugar free chocolate candy all over the park, I've never tried it though.


----------



## wendylady36

I finally finished my trip report, so now I get to post all my food pics!  

Corn dog from Red Wagon in Disneyland:






Tinkerbell Twist in DCA:






Italian Sausage from Award Wieners in DCA:






Mark Twain w/bacon from Riverbelle Terrace in Disneyland:






Chocolate Filled Croissant from Blue Ribbon Bakery in Disneyland:






Corn dog from Corn Dog Castle in DCA:






Chicken Nuggets from Stage Door Café in Disneyland:






Mickey Pretzel with Cheese from cart in Disneyland:






Churro from cart in Disneyland:






Half a Turkey Sandwich and a Cup of Soup from Carnation Cafe in Disneyland:






Pretzel Rod from Pooh's Corner in Disneyland:






And lastly,

Popcorn in a Souvenir Bucket from a cart in Disneyland:






All of it was SO yummy!


----------



## mikayla73

Here are a few pics of snacks. I tried to get mostly holiday ones. Sorry some of them are a little blurry.

I also noticed the corn dog truck was gone from its usual place on Main St. on Sat.   We visited it on Friday and got our corn dogs, so I was glad we did because other wise I would have missed it! I am not sure if it is back today or not because we only did DCA, then went home. I am guessing it went out to have something fixed, I hope it is back soon!

Pumpkin Muffins





Shortbread Snowmen





Cinnamon roll with extra icing





My fave!!





Cupcakes










Apples










Fudge





Ginerbread man





Snowman candy


----------



## Disneylvrforever

mikayla73 said:


> Snowman candy



Those are cutaciously adorable!!! *As you can see, I added a word to the dictionary*
I didn't see those the last time I was there and now I want one! I'd just rather prefer it w/out the caramel. No one needs to see me stick my fingers in my mouth to get the caramel out.  
Hopefully someone will be there making them & do a special order for me.


----------



## smiley_face2

Krissy Marissy said:


> Just 9 more days until the monte cristo! Woo hoo! Has anyone eaten breakfast at steakhouse 55? I dont remember...was it better than goofys?



Breakfast at Steakhouse 55 is AMAZING! such good food, and so much of it! and the price was really really good too! If being with the characters like at Goofies is not a priority for you at about $70. for 2 adults, and you just want a really really good breakfast in a lovely setting, try it you won't be disapointed!


----------



## TheAXIOM

That fudge looks SOOOOO good!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

TheAXIOM said:


> That fudge looks SOOOOO good!



I agree! That peppermint fudge looks delicious! I probably wont eat it but I know someone who will love it!!!!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

smiley_face2 said:


> Breakfast at Steakhouse 55 is AMAZING! such good food, and so much of it! and the price was really really good too! If being with the characters like at Goofies is not a priority for you at about $70. for 2 adults, and you just want a really really good breakfast in a lovely setting, try it you won't be disapointed!



DH and I are thinking about trying it. We want a nice big breakfast so we can skip lunch, ahem...try to skip lunch  Thanks for the info!  We just might try it!


----------



## smiley_face2

Krissy Marissy said:


> DH and I are thinking about trying it. We want a nice big breakfast so we can skip lunch, ahem...try to skip lunch  Thanks for the info!  We just might try it!



I am sure you won't be disapointed! with my huge breakfast, I got a freshly baked blueberry muffin that I was able to take with me for a snack later! 
the peppermint fudge is to die for!! and so is the candy cane bark, it's a white chocolate type candy base with the crushed up candy cane in it, harder than the fudge. I plan on bringing some of both home to seal up with my new food vacume sealer for a little taste of Disney Christmas through out the year!


----------



## travelmel

Love the candy apple snowmen! I've never seen anything liek that before


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, Mikayla, for posting all those great pictures!  I think the Snowman shortbread cookies are adorable (not to self: add snowman cookie on to list with gingerbread man, cinnmon roll, peppermint fudge & ice cream, etc.)  The cinnamon roll looks just as scrumptious as I remember it to be from when I had it, so I must get another one!  The gingerbread man with Mouse ears looks slightly different than he looked last year.  I can't tell if they made him shorter or softened his edges a bit, but he looks different.  I will still get one, though!  And I want to see if they have any peppermint cupcakes lurking around!

The peppermint bark is sold in a bunch of places around DLR - in Marceline's, I not only saw the fresher bark behind the counter, but whole gift boxes, small and large, of it on the shelves.  They must make a ton of it daily!


----------



## ReelMike84

I did a full write-up on my blog Famished L.A., so stop by for the full blow by blow of White Water Snacks. But I'll give you guys a summary of things.

*White Water Snacks*
*Disney's Grand Californian Hotel*

*Char-Broiled Chicken Sandwich*




This had a juicy piece of chicken, a little spice from an ortega chili, and a creaminess from the guacamole which was more avocado then guacamole. This was good and I'd certainly get it again. Next time I'd add something like BBQ sauce or cheese if I feel like taking it away from a healthy meal.

*Classic French Dip*




The meat is tender and I liked the au jus even if it was a little salty. I think the dipping of the sandwich helped tone down the saltiness. I enjoyed this along with the fries it came with. I wonder if they'd put cheese on these?...

*Shredded Beef Nachos*




This is the same photo I posted a while ago, but in case you missed it here you go! Shredded beef and cheddar cheese on top of in-house made chips with a healthy plop of sour cream and guacamole. These are very good and surprisingly not as greasy as they look. I could seriously make a meal out of just this. Can you tell I like cheese?

This is actually a gingerbread Mickey from the Penny Arcade. 




I had to search for the one with the chocolate ears since they were out of them everywhere else. I scored the last one here much to the shargrin of another eyeballer. 

The cookie was soft which I like, but I prefer my gingerbread cookies to be a bit more intense on the ginger. I think what made this cookie go from only ok to good were the chocolate Mickey ears. Chocolate and gingerbread were great together, and the cute mickey hat didn't hurt either.


----------



## Sherry E

ReelMike84 said:


> I did a full write-up on my blog Famished L.A., so stop by for the full blow by blow of White Water Snacks. But I'll give you guys a summary of things.
> 
> *White Water Snacks*
> *Disney's Grand Californian Hotel*
> 
> *Char-Broiled Chicken Sandwich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This had a juicy piece of chicken, a little spice from an ortega chili, and a creaminess from the guacamole which was more avocado then guacamole. This was good and I'd certainly get it again. Next time I'd add something like BBQ sauce or cheese if I feel like taking it away from a healthy meal.
> 
> This is actually a gingerbread Mickey from the Penny Arcade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to search for the one with the chocolate ears since they were out of them everywhere else. I scored the last one here much to the shargrin of another eyeballer.
> 
> The cookie was soft which I like, but I prefer my gingerbread cookies to be a bit more intense on the ginger. I think what made this cookie go from only ok to good were the chocolate Mickey ears. Chocolate and gingerbread were great together, and the cute mickey hat didn't hurt either.



That chicken sandwich looks great, but I would opt for no guacamole or avocado.  Does the guacamole come on the side or actually on the sandwich?  That looks like a chili pepper on the chicken, but I don't see the guacamole.  The strawberries look great!

You have confirmed in your photo what I already suspected about the Mickey gingerbread cookie.  In the other picture I saw of the 2008 cookie, I thought the cookie looked slightly shorter than it did last year, and a little pudgier.  The cookies I saw last year in Marceline's were hard, not soft, and they were longer/taller gingerbread men and not as pudgy as this year's version seems to be.  They are still adorable, and I will get a couple.  I assume that even when they run out, the bakery is churning out fresh ones every day.  Plus, there are SO many different places to find the cookies, what with all the bakeries and candy stores in DLR, etc.

But, you gave us a good tip - who in the world would think to look for cookies in the Penny Arcade?  I know I wouldn't have. So now I know that if all the cookies seem to be gone from the usual places, I will poke my head in the Arcade!


----------



## ReelMike84

Sherry E said:


> That chicken sandwich looks great, but I would opt for no guacamole or avocado.  Does the guacamole come on the side or actually on the sandwich.  That looks like a chili pepper on the chicken, but I don't see the guacamole.  The strawberries look great!
> 
> You have confirmed in your photo what I already suspected about the Mickey gingerbread cookie.  In the other picture I saw of the 2008 cookie, I thought the cookie looked slightly shorter than it did last year, and a little pudgier.  The cookies I saw last year in Marceline's were hard, not soft, and they were longer/taller gingerbread men and not as pudgy as this year's version seems to be.  They are still adorable, and I will get a couple.  I assume that even when they run out, the bakery is churning out fresh ones every day.  Plus, there are SO many different places to find the cookies, what with all the bakeries and candy stores in DLR, etc.
> 
> But, you gave us a good tip - who in the world would think to look for cookies in the Penny Arcade?  I know I wouldn't have. So now I know that if all the cookies seem to be gone from the usual places, I will poke my head in the Arcade!



The chili is a large ortega chili. If you like your spice mild you'll be OK with it. As for the guac there's a fair sized amount of it under the chicken breast. Next time, however, I'd probably do what you were thinking and opt for something like using ketchup or bbq sauce instead since the guac was more textural then taste adding.

The gingerbread men sizes actually varied depending on the design. For example, I noticed that the ones in Mickey ears tended to be shorter and pudgier while the generic looking iced men tended to be pudgier and taller. If there is one aspect, at least visually, that they both had in common it was the widening belly. I couldn't tell you if the generics were soft or hard.


----------



## Sherry E

ReelMike84 said:


> The chili is a large ortega chili. If you like your spice mild you'll be OK with it. As for the guac there's a fair sized amount of it under the chicken breast. Next time, however, I'd probably do what you were thinking and opt for something like using ketchup or bbq sauce instead since the guac was more textural then taste adding.
> 
> The gingerbread men sizes actually varied depending on the design. For example, I noticed that the ones in Mickey ears tended to be shorter and pudgier while the generic looking iced men tended to be pudgier and taller. If there is one aspect, at least visually, that they both had in common it was the widening belly. I couldn't tell you if the generics were soft or hard.



Yes, I like either BBQ sauce or mustard on my chicken sandwiches, so I would go for one of those over the guacamole.  I can't believe how many yummy strawberries they give on the side.  Usually, you see wimpy looking pieces of fruit on the side at restaurants, but they are really generous at Whitewater Snacks - considering strawberries are technically out of season.  (Of course, here in CA, we can always buy strawberries in the store - year round - though they may cost a small fortune in the off-season months, and there may not be as good a selection!)

Now, why, oh why, can't Blue Ribbon Bakery bring back the strawberry shortcake??

Yep, the gingerbread men - with or without Mickey ears - are getting portly!  They are awfully cute, though - I was surprised they were not all sold out last year when I went, but we saw a lot of them everywhere.  People must not have really caught on to them until this year, and now they are all the rage!


----------



## Stacerita

These were taking on Thanksgiving.  I finally got around to posting them.

Child's Appetizer





Corn Flake Crusted Chicken with Mac & Cheese





Child's Sundae


----------



## Stacerita

Roman Garlic Bread





Coconut Shrimp 





Creole Calamari


----------



## Stacerita

Grilled Tournedos of Beef 





New York Strip Tchoupitoulas 





New Orleans Bread Pudding 





Profiteroles


----------



## kaoden39

Yumm it all looks so wonderful.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

kaoden39 said:


> Yumm it all looks so wonderful.



It suuuuuure does!!! This thread always makes me so freaking hungry...I must stop visiting it.

And those cookies do look a little pudgie this year but I bet they are yummy!


----------



## kaoden39

Krissy Marissy said:


> It suuuuuure does!!! This thread always makes me so freaking hungry...I must stop visiting it.
> 
> And those cookies do look a little pudgie this year but I bet they are yummy!



I prefer the pudgy ones myself.  A softer gingerbread is good.


----------



## Sherry E

Yes, the cookies are probably even better this year than last, now that they are pudgy - even though I never tried them in 2007 so I am not sure how good they were or weren't last year.  How could they be bad, though?  I mean, as long as you like the taste of gingerbread and like Mickey ears, how could you go wrong?


----------



## goofycathy

Stacerita said:


> Grilled Tournedos of Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Strip Tchoupitoulas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans Bread Pudding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profiteroles



The steak at RBJK is what my DH usually has and loves it!  I just love eating anything at this place...so yummy, thanks for the mouthwatering pics!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Yes, the cookies are probably even better this year than last, now that they are pudgy - even though I never tried them in 2007 so I am not sure how good they were or weren't last year.  How could they be bad, though?  I mean, as long as you like the taste of gingerbread and like Mickey ears, how could you go wrong?



Oooh that's very true.


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

YUMMY JACK!!!






and..my favorite meal in the park


----------



## kaoden39

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> YUMMY JACK!!!



Oh my gosh!  That looks so wonderful!


----------



## DizneyDogs

where do you get the Jack dessert at? is it cheesecake?


----------



## smiley_face2

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> YUMMY JACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and..my favorite meal in the park



Usually I edit out the pictures when I reply, but these are tooooooo good!   2 of my favorite things at the park...... man oh man, this thread is really hard on my waistline!!   and these 2 pics.... now I know what they mean by food porn!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

DizneyDogs said:


> where do you get the Jack dessert at? is it cheesecake?



Yes it is cheesecake & can be found at the French Market. 
For some reason, I still haven't seen that cheesecake. Maybe Jack doesn't want me to eat him.


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

Ya French Market. Seriously if you haven't tried their chowder and breadbowl you MUST. 

It was ALL OVER the place when we were there. Mmmm Those were the FRESHEST raspberries EVER, no lie.


----------



## goofycathy

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> Ya French Market. Seriously if you haven't tried their chowder and breadbowl you MUST.
> 
> It was ALL OVER the place when we were there. Mmmm Those were the FRESHEST raspberries EVER, no lie.




Ok, making mental note "put jack dessert on list of food porn items I need to try when im back at DL"

Oh and to make matters worse, my DH, who is a truck driver just left Oregon to make a delivery in Buena Park....he said if I "behaved" I may get a Christmas present from Downtown Disney  
I love that man!


----------



## smiley_face2

goofycathy said:


> Ok, making mental note "put jack dessert on list of food porn items I need to try when im back at DL"
> 
> Oh and to make matters worse, my DH, who is a truck driver just left Oregon to make a delivery in Buena Park....he said if I "behaved" I may get a Christmas present from Downtown Disney
> I love that man!



Lucky girl!!!   I'll have to keep you in mind when we are getting ready to drive down in a couple of weeks. This will be our first winter trip through Grants Pass without our truck. We've got a new crossover vehicle and don't know how it will be if it snows... we may end up having to go all the way round the coast!


----------



## borntoshop96

This has to be my all time favorite thread! Everything looks so yummy. Do the kids meals still come in those cute collectable containers?


----------



## Sherry E

I am going to be at DLR in exactly one week and I cannot wait to get my hands on one of those gingerbread Mickey men!  I have been dreaming about little portly gingerbread men with Mouse ears.  I hadn't planned on going into the park on Friday night because my friend will only have a 2-day Hopper and that will be used on Saturday and Sunday.  BUT, I am thinking we are going to be sitting in the GCH lobby on Friday night, listening to the carolers, hopefully with some sort of cocoa in hand, so we HAVE to have treats to go along with the cocoa, don't we?  I might have to leave my friend in the GCH lobby, or back at our hotel (the PPH), while I "quickly" run into DL and grab some baked goods!!!  Actually, I am much faster when by myself, but I don't know how "quick" it would be, standing in line to get in, going through Security Check, then tackling the long line at Blue Ribbon Bakery.  Hmmm....I will have to ponder this.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I am going to be at DLR in exactly one week and I cannot wait to get my hands on one of those gingerbread Mickey men!  I have been dreaming about little portly gingerbread men with Mouse ears.  I hadn't planned on going into the park on Friday night because my friend will only have a 2-day Hopper and that will be used on Saturday and Sunday.  BUT, I am thinking we are going to be sitting in the GCH lobby on Friday night, listening to the carolers, hopefully with some sort of cocoa in hand, so we HAVE to have treats to go along with the cocoa, don't we?  I might have to leave my friend in the GCH lobby, or back at our hotel (the PPH), while I "quickly" run into DL and grab some baked goods!!!  Actually, I am much faster when by myself, but I don't know how "quick" it would be, standing in line to get in, going through Security Check, then tackling the long line at Blue Ribbon Bakery.  Hmmm....I will have to ponder this.



Would they possibly have them somewhere in DCA because that would definitely be quicker?


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Would they possibly have them somewhere in DCA because that would definitely be quicker?



They have the chubby gingerbread men with ears in the candy shop in DCA (I always forget the darn name).  And, they have them in Marceline's in DTD, which would be even quicker!  However, the idea of grabbing one of those Blue Ribbon Bakery gooey cinnamon rolls on a cold December night (which I haven't had since September of last year because I was a good girl on the last two DLR trips!) is hard to resist.  Sounds like heaven!  Then again, I would have to tote that messy cinnamon roll all the way back to wherever my friend was waiting, and klutz that I am, I would probably drop it en route!!!  That may have to wait until the next night or Sunday, and I can hopefully snag some gingerbread men at Marceline's and some hot chocolate somewhere in DTD and then plant myself in the GCH lobby!  Yum!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> They have the chubby gingerbread men with ears in the candy shop in DCA (I always forget the darn name).  And, they have them in Marceline's in DTD, which would be even quicker!  However, the idea of grabbing one of those Blue Ribbon Bakery gooey cinnamon rolls on a cold December night (which I haven't had since September of last year because I was a good girl on the last two DLR trips!) is hard to resist.  Sounds like heaven!  Then again, I would have to tote that messy cinnamon roll all the way back to wherever my friend was waiting, and klutz that I am, I would probably drop it en route!!!  That may have to wait until the next night or Sunday, and I can hopefully snag some gingerbread men at Marceline's and some hot chocolate somewhere in DTD and then plant myself in the GCH lobby!  Yum!



I think I would let the cinnamon roll wait and on Friday get the gingerbread and hot chocolate in DTD.  Especially if the weather is as icky as they are saying we are gonna be in the bay area.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I think I would let the cinnamon roll wait and on Friday get the gingerbread and hot chocolate in DTD.  Especially if the weather is as icky as they are saying we are gonna be in the bay area.



Yes, that is one thing I am very annoyed at - the stupid Accuweather forecast has been changing every day for my DLR trip.  First, they have it raining, then not raining, then raining a little bit, then not at all.  Last I checked earlier this morning, it said an ominous RAIN for Friday the 19th, and then tapering off the next day.  It could still change back to NO RAIN, but we will see.  It would definitely be an awkward mess for me to be schlepping around with a big umbrella, then trying to dig out my cash for Blue Ribbon, then carrying a messy cinnamon roll back to the GCH, trying to keep it dry.  I would either drop the roll, slip and fall on the pavement, or the roll would turn into a wet, mushy blob - a mere shadow of its former self!!

So I think you are right - save the cinnamon roll until one of the following days and grab my hot chocolate and gingerbread man (provided Marceline's had not run out of them for the day) in DTD and head back to wherever I plant my friend.  But I WILL be scoping out the extra plump cupcakes that I have seen in Marceline's before....just in case (ahem) they run out of gingerbread men with ears!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Yes, that is one thing I am very annoyed at - the stupid Accuweather forecast has been changing every day for my DLR trip.  First, they have it raining, then not raining, then raining a little bit, then not at all.  Last I checked earlier this morning, it said an ominous RAIN for Friday the 19th, and then tapering off the next day.  It could still change back to NO RAIN, but we will see.  It would definitely be an awkward mess for me to be schlepping around with a big umbrella, then trying to dig out my cash for Blue Ribbon, then carrying a messy cinnamon roll back to the GCH, trying to keep it dry.  I would either drop the roll, slip and fall on the pavement, or the roll would turn into a wet, mushy blob - a mere shadow of its former self!!
> 
> So I think you are right - save the cinnamon roll until one of the following days and grab my hot chocolate and gingerbread man (provided Marceline's had not run out of them for the day) in DTD and head back to wherever I plant my friend.  But I WILL be scoping out the extra plump cupcakes that I have seen in Marceline's before....just in case (ahem) they run out of gingerbread men with ears!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in the weather department.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in the weather department.



Thank you!  I will need it!  I enjoy the rain if I am sitting indoors, looking out the window at it, or not carrying anything in my arms and can just stroll leisurely in the rain outside.  But at DLR last year, we got stuck in some nasty rain and even my ticket got wet when I had to pull it out of the bag to hand the turnstile person.  Things were getting wet IN my bag while I looked for the ticket.  My glasses were completely streaked and I couldn't see, and my hair was soaked.  I hated it!  So it can be a real mess when I am carrying various things and cameras and cinnamon rolls and cupcakes and an umbrella and all that.  I would prefer it to NOT rain on us while we are there.  We will have a much better time that way!  And it will be much easier for me to carry yummy treats to and fro!


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E said:


> I am going to be at DLR in exactly one week and I cannot wait to get my hands on one of those gingerbread Mickey men!  I have been dreaming about little portly gingerbread men with Mouse ears.



Sherry E, you be sure to eat one of those Gingerbread men for me! They were sure yummy but I only had part of one. I got tickled with my DH. He kept bragging about how he had cut back on his churros this year.... then later he admitted he had had about 4 of the gingerbread men!  Just another possibility, DH found them at the Market House when he got his coffee refills. If you go in there be sure to try one of their white hot cocoas! Mmmmm!


----------



## Sherry E

mariezp said:


> Sherry E, you be sure to eat one of those Gingerbread men for me! They were sure yummy but I only had part of one. I got tickled with my DH. He kept bragging about how he had cut back on his churros this year.... then later he admitted he had had about 4 of the gingerbread men!  Just another possibility, DH found them at the Market House when he got his coffee refills. If you go in there be sure to try one of their white hot cocoas! Mmmmm!



I will eat a cookie for me AND for you, Marie!  (I might have to try a cupcake, the peppermint fudge, the peppermint cake at the Plaza Inn and the peppermint ice cream in Gibson Girl Ice Cream on Main Street for some other folks too!!!    ...Just so I can report back to the DISboard people, of course..... And then if I haven't keeled over from a blood sugar attack, I may try a snowman shortbread cookie!!)  I have heard about those white hot cocoas and they sound yummy!  That sounds like the perfect thing to be sipping when the 'snow' falls and the lighting show happens!!!

Didn't I read somewhere on DIS that the gingerbread men in the Market House are somewhat different than the ones sold in other places?  Do the ones in the Market House have the Mickey ears?  I know I saw some last year that were taller and less pudgy (as stated earlier) than the ones I have seen pictures of this year, so maybe Market House has that kind?  Or do they have pudgy ones too?  I must solve this mystery!


----------



## mariezp

Sherry E, DH said the Market House Gingerbread men were indeed the ones with chocolate Mickey ears. I really can't be sure about whether they were pudgy or skinny because that's the only place he got them. You better try all the different places just to be sure you report back to us with which ones are the best ones!  

I missed getting a chocolate covered strawberry so if you run out of things to eat be sure to grab one of those for me too!


----------



## Sherry E

mariezp said:


> Sherry E, DH said the Market House Gingerbread men were indeed the ones with chocolate Mickey ears. I really can't be sure about whether they were pudgy or skinny because that's the only place he got them. You better try all the different places just to be sure you report back to us with which ones are the best ones!
> 
> I missed getting a chocolate covered strawberry so if you run out of things to eat be sure to grab one of those for me too!



Yep, I will have to sample all the gingerbread men at all locations to give an accurate 'report' on which one is the best!  I love chocolate covered strawberries (especially if they are covered in white chocolate), but aren't those the ones that are like $4.00 or something crazy?  That had better be one massive strawberry!


----------



## Lostgirlz

Yep, they are 4 bucks, but they are huge. You can order room service tuxedo ones. My DD, and I had some left in our room. They are 2.50 each, and were big, and juicy.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

WHAT?! Sherry did you say Peppermint CAKE? *drool*

I saw a lot of people with Peppermint Ice cream and it was very pink and looked very yummy!


----------



## Sherry E

Lostgirlz said:


> Yep, they are 4 bucks, but they are huge. You can order room service tuxedo ones. My DD, and I had some left in our room. They are 2.50 each, and were big, and juicy.



You mean they are cheaper if you get them through room service than if you get them in the Pooh place or elsewhere in the parks?  Four bucks is a lot, but it might be nice to take one home.  The DLR fruit is always great - all throughout the restaurants and the little carts and everywhere - so I imagine those strawberries are super yummy!



prettyprincessbelle said:


> WHAT?! Sherry did you say Peppermint CAKE? *drool*
> 
> I saw a lot of people with Peppermint Ice cream and it was very pink and looked very yummy!



Over on another thread (maybe it was the Merry Eats thread?  I can't recall), a couple of weeks ago, someone posted some holiday items that were being sold at Plaza Inn, and one of them had a very long name, but essentially it was a 'demitasse peppermint pot cake'!  From that, I just saw 'peppermint cake' and went nuts!  I hadn't planned on going into Plaza Inn, but I want to see what that cake is!!!  Just today I was in the store and picked up some pink peppermint ice cream (Dreyer's, of course, cut their sizes down substantially earlier this year but the stores still charge the same ridiculous price for the smaller size ice cream).  There was only one lonely carton of it left, and it seemed to be calling out to me.  I couldn't let anyone else have it!  Even though it is chilly outside and not exactly ice cream weather, that doesn't mean I can't keep some in the freezer for later use!  Not only is peppermint ice cream delicious, it also holds some sentimental value to me for a couple of different reasons!!  So, now that I have some in the freezer, I can cross peppermint ice cream off the list at DLR and focus on other treats!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

OH YEAH! I saw a picture! And it came in a cute cup you could keep!!! Let me find it for you!

ETA: Here ya go! These aren't my pics, but I think this is the peppermint cake!


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> OH YEAH! I saw a picture! And it came in a cute cup you could keep!!! Let me find it for you!
> 
> ETA: Here ya go! These aren't my pics, but I think this is the peppermint cake!



Oh my goodness!!!!  Thank you so much for finding those pictures, Courtney!!!   That saves me the trouble of having to go into Plaza Inn, scoping out the peppermint cake just to decide if I want to eat it or not!  Now that I have seen those adorable mugs in the pictures - and all that whipped cream - I know I must have one!!!  I like a free holiday mug!  And I assume there is some delicious cake underneath all that whipped cream!  What a yummy idea for a wintertime dessert!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

You're very welcome, Sherry!!!!

Yeah! I remember seeing that picture and thinking how cute the mug was! Especially because they don't sell those mugs anywhere in the parks. Aren't they cute?!!?


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> You're very welcome, Sherry!!!!
> 
> Yeah! I remember seeing that picture and thinking how cute the mug was! Especially because they don't sell those mugs anywhere in the parks. Aren't they cute?!!?



Those mugs are super cute!  I wonder how much that whole peppermint cake thing costs?  I am guessing around $9.  I wonder how far off I am.  That probably won't stop me from getting one, though, now that I have seen how festive they are, with the mug and the chocolate tree on the top and the candy cane and the pepperminty whipped creamy goodness of it all.  It probably tastes like a pepperminty, creamy, chocolatey little mug o' heaven!


----------



## pycees312

Here are some photos of the paradise pier hotel concierge lounge.
I also have a video on my blog but not sure if i can post my blog url on here..


----------



## pycees312




----------



## pycees312

mini pizza calzones




























mickey krispies we got on our first night


----------



## Sherry E

OOOOOhhhhh!  Thank you, Pycees312, for posting those pictures!  I will be back at the PPH in a few days (though not concierge), and I love seeing what they have up there!  Those pastries and fruit look amazing and fresh!!!!

Oh, by the way, OT - Pycees, I watched your segment on the DVC Travel Channel show, finally!  You guys are so cute together (you and your DH)!  I assume those friends who were with you in the show were your actual friends and not just friends that the Travel Channel hooked you up with?  I never know what goes on behind the scenes of these shows!!


----------



## pycees312

Sherry E said:


> OOOOOhhhhh!  Thank you, Pycees312, for posting those pictures!  I will be back at the PPH in a few days (though not concierge), and I love seeing what they have up there!  Those pastries and fruit look amazing and fresh!!!!
> 
> Oh, by the way, OT - Pycees, I watched your segment on the DVC Travel Channel, finally!  You guys are so cute together (you and your DH)!  I assume those friends who were with you in the show were your actual friends and not just friends that the Travel Channel hooked you up with?  I never know what goes on behind the scenes of these shows!!



lol Thanks! no they were actually friends one was a co worker patty (long hair) and her hubby and bernadette( short haircut) and Vernon are actually my cousins lol.it never crossed my mind that it could look that way and im sure most reality tv is staged. lol hilarious. BTW the fruit was great but since most of it is not in season they are not as sweet as they could be.


----------



## Sherry E

pycees312 said:


> lol Thanks! no they were actually friends one was a co worker patty (long hair) and her hubby and bernadette( short haircut) and Vernon are actually my cousins lol.it never crossed my mind that it could look that way. lol hilarious. BTW the fruite was great but since most of it is not in season they are not as sweet as they could be.



DLR tends to have great fruit throughout the whole resort - in the restaurants, in the character buffets, in the little vendors' carts, everywhere - but I know what you mean.  If something is not in season, it can taste a little flat.  Like peaches, for example, should never be eaten when they are not in peak season.  They taste like bland mush.  But at their peak, they are juicy and delectable!  Like a whole different fruit!

Yes, whenever I watch any of those Travel Channel shows about WDW or DLR where they show lots of families, I always wonder to myself, "Are they _really_ a family, or are they a family created by the Travel Channel?"  I am a very suspicious TV viewer!  And then when I hear what the various families say while on camera, like about the benefits of DVC, for example, I wonder, "Now are those their own words or did the Travel Channel write a script for them?"  So, naturally, I was questioning in my mind if the ladies at the spa with you were really your friends or your Travel Channel friends!!!  I am glad to know you actually know those people!!!


----------



## La2kw

Sherry E said:


> Those mugs are super cute!  I wonder how much that whole peppermint cake thing costs?  I am guessing around $9.  I wonder how far off I am.  That probably won't stop me from getting one, though, now that I have seen how festive they are, with the mug and the chocolate tree on the top and the candy cane and the pepperminty whipped creamy goodness of it all.  It probably tastes like a pepperminty, creamy, chocolatey little mug o' heaven!



We had one yesterday.  It cost $6.99 and the cup is the size of an espresso cup- not too big.  It had a very good dark chocolate peppermint mousse in it with a small amount of cake on the bottom.  It came with two sugar cookies.


----------



## princessLoLo'smom

Well we really enjoyed our trip and are so thankful we went before the skies opened up over southern CA! Yikes!

Anyway- We really enoyed the Monte Cristos at Cafe Orleans thanks to all who posted about them, but we were too stuffed for Mickey Beignets!!! I am so going back for those suckers next time. BTW- for anyone who doesn't know this they are not open for breakfats anymore! (open at 11:30am)

We loved the soup at Pacific Wharf and the Snowman and Candy Cane sourdough breads were really cute and would be a great gift to bring home to a bread lover.

The gingerbread men from Blue Ribbon Bakery were yummy, but frankly I think the ginger molasses cookies from Paradise Bakery are better, softer, and more moist.

The mickey head candy apple with the caramel coated in chocolate w/mini candy cane crust on the ears and bottom was delicious, but for $8 it had to be right? Oh and the ears are marshmallows.

Breakfast at Storytellers was worth the money! I haven't had super crispy thick bacon like that in years... it really took me back and reminded me of my dad. I think they threw it in the fryer!

However, dinner there was absolutely horrible! That pizza that they brought my kids was the most horrible pizza I've ever tasted... really bad! The buffet was just not up to par for the cost and when the chicken nuggets are the best they offer I think that is pretty sad. Even the deserts were just terrible. There was a mini pumpkin cheesecake that tasted old and was way too heavy and dry, an apple tart that was soggy, cold and tasteless, and a chocolate item that was just bitter and dull. Really disappointing meal!

We had breakfast at that little place right by Pirates, River Belle Terrace and it was very good. Anyway we split 2 of the "Steamboat" breakfast plates that came with 3 pancakes, eggs, and bacon or sausage and it was plenty for my husband and I and our 2 daughters (2 & 4). 

Lunch at Brennan's Jazz Kitchen was nothing spectacular, but it smelled great! They brought my caesar salad and all the romaine was yellow! I sent it back and got the French Quarter salad which was edible. I guess dinner there would have been a better choice maybe? The lunch menu was nothing special and I used to visit the French Quarter annually for years as a child. Having eaten at Antoine's, Commander's Palace, Galatoires, etc... I know what was missing... flavor!

We did get some really tasty burgers at Taste Pilot's Grill in DCA! They didn't look great, but after dressing them at the self-serve condiment and fixins' station they were juicy and really yummy! The waffle fries were nice and crispy also.

The Grand Californian was so Christmasy! Really was a lovely place in the winter, although I can't imagine staying there any other time of year. We got great pictures by the tree in the lobby for our Christmas cards. The room was nice, beds were comfy, and the bathroom had ample space. The fridge worked which was more than I can say for a deluxe at WDW! 

We really liked the DCA entrance and found it closer to go through there to get to DL, by avoiding all the people milling around aimlessly in DTD. It was so annoying to have to get around so many people just not knowing where they were going. It always amazes me all the people who don't "walk with direction" at Disney! What is that about? 

I hope everyone that is heading out there soon has a splendid time and really enjoys all the Christmas decorations and the cold weather. I also hope it doesn't rain on you while you're there! I have tons of great pictures, but I don't think I can post them here. If anyone wants pics email me and I'll send them to you.

P.S. Sherry- I hope you have a great time!!! Oh and the gingerbread I bought were not the ones with chocolate mickey ears, but they were good. I saw the Mickey ones, but wasn't sure which ones to get??? The mickey ones were at the place on Main with all the penny machines next to the ice cream shop. I got my non-mickey cookies at Blue Ribbon and they had the snowmen shortbreads also, but I chickened out on those! All my efforts to be good and I still managed to gain 2 lbs! So unfair!


----------



## Sherry E

La2kw said:


> We had one yesterday.  It cost $6.99 and the cup is the size of an espresso cup- not too big.  It had a very good dark chocolate peppermint mousse in it with a small amount of cake on the bottom.  It came with two sugar cookies.



Oh, great! Thank you so much for telling me the price and for giving me the description of what the peppermint cake is like!  That is exactly what I was hoping for - I wanted to know exactly what was in it before I got it!


----------



## Sherry E

princessLoLo'smom said:


> Well we really enjoyed our trip and are so thankful we went before the skies opened up over southern CA! Yikes!
> 
> Anyway- We really enoyed the Monte Cristos at Cafe Orleans thanks to all who posted about them, but we were too stuffed for Mickey Beignets!!! I am so going back for those suckers next time. BTW- for anyone who doesn't know this they are not open for breakfats anymore! (open at 11:30am)
> 
> We loved the soup at Pacific Wharf and the Snowman and Candy Cane sourdough breads were really cute and would be a great gift to bring home to a bread lover.
> 
> The gingerbread men from Blue Ribbon Bakery were yummy, but frankly I think the ginger molasses cookies from Paradise Bakery are better, softer, and more moist.
> 
> The mickey head candy apple with the caramel coated in chocolate w/mini candy cane crust on the ears and bottom was delicious, but for $8 it had to be right? Oh and the ears are marshmallows.
> 
> Breakfast at Storytellers was worth the money! I haven't had super crispy thick bacon like that in years... it really took me back and reminded me of my dad. I think they threw it in the fryer!
> 
> However, dinner there was absolutely horrible! That pizza that they brought my kids was the most horrible pizza I've ever tasted... really bad! The buffet was just not up to par for the cost and when the chicken nuggets are the best they offer I think that is pretty sad. Even the deserts were just terrible. There was a mini pumpkin cheesecake that tasted old and was way too heavy and dry, an apple tart that was soggy, cold and tasteless, and a chocolate item that was just bitter and dull. Really disappointing meal!
> 
> We had breakfast at that little place right by Pirates, River Belle Terrace and it was very good. Anyway we split 2 of the "Steamboat" breakfast plates that came with 3 pancakes, eggs, and bacon or sausage and it was plenty for my husband and I and our 2 daughters (2 & 4).
> 
> Lunch at Brennan's Jazz Kitchen was nothing spectacular, but it smelled great! They brought my caesar salad and all the romaine was yellow! I sent it back and got the French Quarter salad which was edible. I guess dinner there would have been a better choice maybe? The lunch menu was nothing special and I used to visit the French Quarter annually for years as a child. Having eaten at Antoine's, Commander's Palace, Galatoires, etc... I know what was missing... flavor!
> 
> We did get some really tasty burgers at Taste Pilot's Grill in DCA! They didn't look great, but after dressing them at the self-serve condiment and fixins' station they were juicy and really yummy! The waffle fries were nice and crispy also.
> 
> The Grand Californian was so Christmasy! Really was a lovely place in the winter, although I can't imagine staying there any other time of year. We got great pictures by the tree in the lobby for our Christmas cards. The room was nice, beds were comfy, and the bathroom had ample space. The fridge worked which was more than I can say for a deluxe at WDW!
> 
> We really liked the DCA entrance and found it closer to go through there to get to DL, by avoiding all the people milling around aimlessly in DTD. It was so annoying to have to get around so many people just not knowing where they were going. It always amazes me all the people who don't "walk with direction" at Disney! What is that about?
> 
> I hope everyone that is heading out there soon has a splendid time and really enjoys all the Christmas decorations and the cold weather. I also hope it doesn't rain on you while you're there! I have tons of great pictures, but I don't think I can post them here. If anyone wants pics email me and I'll send them to you.
> 
> P.S. Sherry- I hope you have a great time!!! Oh and the gingerbread I bought were not the ones with chocolate mickey ears, but they were good. I saw the Mickey ones, but wasn't sure which ones to get??? The mickey ones were at the place on Main with all the penny machines next to the ice cream shop. I got my non-mickey cookies at Blue Ribbon and they had the snowmen shortbreads also, but I chickened out on those! All my efforts to be good and I still managed to gain 2 lbs! So unfair!



Thanks, Lynda!   I was wondering how your trip went - I thought of you yesterday!  Yes, isn't the GCH a GREAT Christmasy hotel to stay in?  I also can't picture staying there in summer, for example, but in winter, it's perfect, and the location is SO handy!

It's too bad you didn't order off the menu instead of the buffet for the Storytellers dinner.  You may not have liked that either but we had good food there in October - a good burger, a good turkey sandwich and a good veggie burger.  The buffet doesn't sound as great.  Anyway, I hope you will do a Trip Report over in the TR section and post pictures!!  It sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## ReelMike84

princessLoLo'smom said:


> We did get some really tasty burgers at Taste Pilot's Grill in DCA! They didn't look great, but after dressing them at the self-serve condiment and fixins' station they were juicy and really yummy! The waffle fries were nice and crispy also.



I've been to DCA numerous times and have yet to eat here, normally ending up at Corndog Castle or the Boudin Bakery instead. But from what I've heard about Taste Pilot the way to go is not the burger but the ribs.


----------



## smiley_face2

We had a really good chicken burger at Taste Pilots as well, never tried the ribs though. We had an amazing lunch at Storytellers... the rib appatizer was to die for!! they were Korean style....hubby had some kind of ravioli filled with what I can't remember.... but it was really good, and I had a pizza, from what I've seen in pictures the adult pizzas are a lot better looking than the kids pizzas  we were stuffed and had leftovers for after our afternoon siesta! lol... we had gone to the lounge at Steakhouse 55 and had a couple of drinks, then went back to our room and had a nap with the big glass doors wide open and the sun pouring in. It was awesome! woke up and had our leftovers for an appatizer before going to dinner.... sooooo decadent!!


----------



## spacemermaid

Coffin dessert from French Market- I didn't try it, it was very cute though! Maybe I should have got this instead of the jambalaya- it was HORRIBLE  






Yule Log dessert from Plaza Inn- this was SO good!


----------



## travelmel

Stacerita! WOW That food from Ralph Brennans looked absolutely amazing (Roman Garlic Bread!!!!  OME!) 

Great conceirge photo's.. thanks! 

Yummy peppermint cake and yule cake pics. Hopefully we'll be there next year for xmas and I'm going to have to try these!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

spacemermaid said:


> Coffin dessert from French Market- I didn't try it, it was very cute though! Maybe I should have got this instead of the jambalaya- it was HORRIBLE



I LOVED the fact that they made jell-o for a dessert option & I got it during Halloweentime at Racho. I was so excited!!! The strawberry jell-o had strawberries in it & the orange jell-o had madarin oranges in it. The only disappointing thing about it was that it didn't have that much taste to it. Other than that, I thought it was super cute, loved the coffin, and the fruit that was inside of it. As long as it doesn't taste like something it shouldn't, I'm all for jell-o. 
I especially miss eating jell-o @ Disney. They usually only served it @ Blue Bayou w/ the kids meal (do they even do that anymore?), and it was soooooo good. I really miss those days.


----------



## smiley_face2

spacemermaid said:


> Maybe I should have got this instead of the jambalaya- it was HORRIBLE



I totally agree... nastiest "Jambalaya" I've ever had! One of my favorites was the giant pieces of chocolate cake they used to have, wrapped like a present with Jack Skellingon on it... mmmmmmmm


----------



## goofycathy

spacemermaid said:


> Coffin dessert from French Market- I didn't try it, it was very cute though! Maybe I should have got this instead of the jambalaya- it was HORRIBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yule Log dessert from Plaza Inn- this was SO good!




Those coffins are cute, but what really made me excited were those cute little jack Skellington Cheesecakes!  I totally missed those while I was there!  OMgosh so cute!


----------



## spacemermaid

Disneylvrforever said:


> I LOVED the fact that they made jell-o for a dessert option & I got it during Halloweentime at Racho. I was so excited!!! The strawberry jell-o had strawberries in it & the orange jell-o had madarin oranges in it. The only disappointing thing about it was that it didn't have that much taste to it. Other than that, I thought it was super cute, loved the coffin, and the fruit that was inside of it. As long as it doesn't taste like something it shouldn't, I'm all for jell-o.
> I especially miss eating jell-o @ Disney. They usually only served it @ Blue Bayou w/ the kids meal (do they even do that anymore?), and it was soooooo good. I really miss those days.



Oh! I remember that from when I was a kid! Don't know if they still have it, though. Somewhere I still have one of the paper menus they had that could be made into a pirate hat


----------



## spacemermaid

smiley_face2 said:


> I totally agree... nastiest "Jambalaya" I've ever had! One of my favorites was the giant pieces of chocolate cake they used to have, wrapped like a present with Jack Skellingon on it... mmmmmmmm



YES, it was one of the worst meals I've ever eaten, and one of the only 2 BAD meals that I've had in the Park! Seriously, it tasted like canned pizza sauce with some sugar in it atop semicold Uncle Ben's Instant Rice  

Do you have a pic of the cake? It sounds fabulous!


----------



## spacemermaid

Here is what they give you at Goofy's Kitchen if it's your birthday! 

Goofy's Kitchen = best breakfast buffet, ever.


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> I agree 100% - we eat there every trip (just ate at Goofy's yesterday and chowed down on delicious food and mingled with lots of characters) and every time it leaves us more than satisfied!  Rarely have we been disappointed at Goofy's in 16 years of eating there.
> 
> Also, I should mention that I noticed yesterday when we got to Goofy's in the morning that the price was actually LOWER than it was supposed to be at this time of year.  Off peak breakfast prices (like in October) are usually about $32 per adult.  Peak season breakfasts (like in December and in summer) are supposed to be about $37.  Our bill yesterday - before my AP discount - was $32 (including gratuity and tax).  So this means they did not raise the price from the off-peak season to the peak season like they usually do.  I think that is smart on their part since Priority Seating bookings at character meals were down this holiday season to begin with.  No sense in raising the prices during this bad economy!
> 
> P.S. I had some Disney food vouchers and those, combined with my AP discount, brought our total Goofy's breakfast price for TWO adults down to just under $30!  So we each only paid $15 for our huge feast of a meal!!!!  I love a bargain!!!


----------



## bumblejumble

Awww, how cute!

Is that mickey on the cupcake edible, or just for show?


----------



## Krissy Marissy

Sherry E said:


> I agree 100% - we eat there every trip (just ate at Goofy's yesterday and chowed down on delicious food and mingled with lots of characters) and every time it leaves us more than satisfied!  Rarely have we been disappointed at Goofy's in 16 years of eating there.
> 
> Also, I should mention that I noticed yesterday when we got to Goofy's in the morning that the price was actually LOWER than it was supposed to be at this time of year.  Off peak breakfast prices (like in October) are usually about $32 per adult.  Peak season breakfasts (like in December and in summer) are supposed to be about $37.  Our bill yesterday - before my AP discount - was $32 (including gratuity and tax).  So this means they did not raise the price from the off-peak season to the peak season like they usually do.  I think that is smart on their part since Priority Seating bookings at character meals were down this holiday season to begin with.  No sense in raising the prices during this bad economy!
> 
> P.S. I had some Disney food vouchers and those, combined with my AP discount, brought our total Goofy's breakfast price for TWO adults down to just under $30!  So we each only paid $15 for our huge feast of a meal!!!!  I love a bargain!!!




I was wondering when you'd get back and talk about your meals! I thought of you each time I saw anything gingerbread  We are going to eat at goofy's on our june trip...I can't wait! 

Also wanted to share that sherry is right about lack of PS's...BB was taking walkups on dec 16th!  Been a long time since I have seen that. We still chose Cafe Orleans though, and that was walkup as well.


----------



## spacemermaid

bumblejumble said:


> Awww, how cute!
> 
> Is that mickey on the cupcake edible, or just for show?



The Mickey on the cupcake was made of chocolate!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

By far the best Disney meal ever (and that includes any of the meals we've had at WDW)

Fresh baked bread


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Rib Eye Steak - recommended by our server (who was excellent) and it was hands down the most perfect steak ever - I ordered mine medium rare and my Dad ordered his medium and they were both outstanding.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

The sides we ordered:

Garlic Mashed potatoes
Potatoes Gratin
Green Beans


----------



## PrincessTrisha

The free birthday dessert - our server was trying to surprise us which would have been nice except I had ordered a cake for my Dad so when he brought this out, it was a little anticlimatic for me since I was expecting, well, what will be in the next post.....


----------



## PrincessTrisha

The birthday cake I ordered - my Dad is a baker and I used to be one (before I got smart and got a "real" job - one where I sit at a desk and actually make money - which is good because it's how I afford Disney!)






It was chocolate cake, with chocolate mousse filling with chocolate ganache on the outside. It *almost* as good as mine - actually it was probably better because I didn't have to bake it or decorate it. 

I just asked for it to be decorated "for a grown-up". It was pretty and a nice surprise for my dad.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Inside of cake - it was very moist and chocolately. There was a little whipped cream on the inside just under the ganache.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I only remembered to take a few other meals - 

Counter service

Roast Beef sandwich (pictured with beans and bbq sauce)






side salads - pasta and coleslaw






Turkey Sandwich






This was a very good lunch - it felt like we were eating "real food" instead of "theme park food".


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Pre ordered from Vacation planning (there were originally 4 strawberries but we each ate one before remembering to take the picture).






These were okay - when ordering I had asked if they had the large Mickey head rice krispies (like at WDW) or if they only had the individual ones - they replied that they did have the large ones - so I ordered a large mickey rice krispie treat and 4 strawberries - I have to admit that I was disappointed when this was delivered (several hours early while we were still in the room - VP had asked when I wanted it delivered and I asked for 6 - 8pm since we'd be at dinner - instead they called at 3pm and said they were delivering it and the waiter showed up 5 minutes later).


----------



## Stacerita

PrincessTrisha said:


>



Those are adorable strawberries.


----------



## PNWmom

My husband and I are taking a no kids trip Jan 26-30!! Is it too late to make ADRs? Any chance of walk ups?

Where is the best place to eat that is consistantly good? Without kids we will eat anything, I'm looking for breakfast and dinner suggestions in both parks.

Thanks,


----------



## spacemermaid

PNWmom said:


> My husband and I are taking a no kids trip Jan 26-30!! Is it too late to make ADRs? Any chance of walk ups?
> 
> Where is the best place to eat that is consistantly good? Without kids we will eat anything, I'm looking for breakfast and dinner suggestions in both parks.
> 
> Thanks,



It's certainly not too late to schedule priority seating for meals then!

Cafe Orleans is great for lunch or dinner! IMO, their food is better than Blue Bayou's, and a meal there won't cost as much. The gumbo and Mickey beignets are sooooo good!


----------



## lulubelle

I second Cafe Orleans, it's our favorite in DL and over at DCA I suggest Wine Country Trattoria.  And in DTD, we like the Jazz Kitchen best.

Have a wonderful trip - call and make those ressies before it's too late!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

If you're looking for a special meal for the 2 of you, I'd book Steakhouse 55 it was incredible.


----------



## Stacerita

spacemermaid said:


> It's certainly not too late to schedule priority seating for meals then!
> 
> Cafe Orleans is great for lunch or dinner! IMO, their food is better than Blue Bayou's, and a meal there won't cost as much. The gumbo and *Mickey beignets are sooooo good*!



I second this!


----------



## smiley_face2

PrincessTrisha said:


> If you're looking for a special meal for the 2 of you, I'd book Steakhouse 55 it was incredible.



By far... the best meal we have ever had anywhere in or out of the resort! 
We were seriously disapointed in both Cafe Orleans, and French Market. Hubby had hair in his salad, not just one but 2... and the jambalaya at FM was really dreadful! the dinner we had at Blue Bayou was 3rd best we had, after Steakhouse 55, and Hookes Pointe, (both of which are in the Disneyland Hotel) You should not miss breakfast at Carnation Cafe, and or Steakhouse 55.  They have changed things too much at Riverbelle Terrace and I doubt we will eat there again.


----------



## smiley_face2

PrincessTrisha said:


> Inside of cake - it was very moist and chocolately. There was a little whipped cream on the inside just under the ganache.



OMG...that is the most amazing thing I've ever seen! if you don't mind me asking, how much was it? daughters birthday will be there and this would be a nice treat!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I believe it was $22 but that might have included the tax? Originally the server had not put it on the bill so I had to remind him and he brought me an updated one with the cake included. 

It was incredibly moist and chocolately. Truly an amazing dessert. 

If you order a cake though, you might want to try to remind your server before the end of the meal. I didn't get a chance to talk directly to our server (but it was noted on the reservation and I spoke to the lady at the Check in podium) and he didn't realize that we had a cake (which is why he brought out the small chocolate mousse thing first).


----------



## BrideToBe82

From the Fantasmic! dessert party...


----------



## DizFan13

BrideToBe82 said:


> From the Fantasmic! dessert party...
> 
> ]


Oh, wow, that is different than the other pictures I have seen. Does the Fantasmic PS still have cheese and crackers and fruit as well as the desserts and drinks, or is this what they serve now?

It does look very pretty still, and tasty  I just want to be prepared.


----------



## BrideToBe82

That picture is from August 2007 so it might have changed but we were given that tray of desserts (no cheese and crackers) and all you can drink hot cocoa, coffee and soda.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Burrito and steak nachos from Tortilla Joes quick window.  Both were very good!


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Burrito and steak nachos from Tortilla Joes quick window.  Both were very good!



I am so glad to see this!! It isn't often that I read about someone liking their Tortilla Joe's experience on this board.  We have had 2 VERY GOOD experiences there - one at the takeout window and one in the dining room with a party of 10. The night we ate in the dining room, DH thought it was so good that he spoke with the manager for a few minutes - complimenting everything and trading "chef" secrets.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Here are some goodies from the candy shop on main street.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

A few desserts from Goofy's Kitchen.  They were ok.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Lunch from the Taste Pilot's Grill, it was really good.  Cheeseburger, Bacon Cheeseburger and Chicken strips kids meal.


----------



## Sherry E

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> A few desserts from Goofy's Kitchen.  They were ok.



I love Goofy's Kitchen for breakfast, but the desserts don't look that appealing.  I know their b-day cupcakes are VERY dry.  But Goofy's at breakfast is my FAVORITE of all the restaurants in DLR!



mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Lunch from the Taste Pilot's Grill, it was really good.  Cheeseburger, Bacon Cheeseburger and Chicken strips kids meal.



I ate at Taste Pilots Grill for the first time on our trip 2 weeks ago, and I just LOVE those fries!  Looking at your picture reminds me of how soft those fries were, and how they reminded me of Ruffle's potato chips or pickle slices!  I had the yummy BBQ chicken sandwich there, which was loaded with BBQ sauce but the chicken breast was not quite big enough to contain all that sauce or other toppings.  A lot of bun and a lot of sauce but not enough chicken = sloppy, dripping mess!!!


----------



## Stacerita

BrideToBe82 said:


> From the Fantasmic! dessert party...



That looks quite different from the desserts we were given the night we went.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Stacerita said:


> That looks quite different from the desserts we were given the night we went.



Yep, that picture was from 2007.  The dessert boxes that are given now look much different (and a lot bigger)   Full of yummy stuff.


----------



## Lostgirlz

Back in 06 you got your seat, and they took your drink order, and you went and picked from a small but decent selection for riverside seating. We are doing the desert seating in march, so guess we will get to try the new one. I wonder if they will change any of it for the new promo.


----------



## jessyj1977

MirandaPen said:


> I wish they would make veggie corn dogs!!!!



Me too!!!!


----------



## Pooh'sTwin

Well there is the cheddar cheese dog, which is not really strictly a veggie dog, it is meatless. hehe


----------



## mareeld86

OH YUM its only 12 days until i get there and i just cant wait for all the food all i really want is a caramel apple from pooh's corner though....


----------



## Stacerita

Just a bit of porn for you all.  Red velvet cupcakes.  Called Red Magic.  The frosting isn't traditional though.


----------



## momshadow

Oh My Goodness, You just made me drool. But at $4.00 a pop they should be easy to resist for me anyway.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Stacerita said:


> Just a bit of porn for you all.  Red velvet cupcakes.  Called Red Magic.  The frosting isn't traditional though.



OK - those look really good!  What exactly is a Red Velvet cupcake??  I've never seen them around here before.  Just what I needed, one MORE thing I have to try


----------



## Sherry E

Queenbillabong said:


> OK - those look really good!  What exactly is a Red Velvet cupcake??  I've never seen them around here before.  Just what I needed, one MORE thing I have to try



Red velvet cupcakes are an offshoot of full red velvet cakes.  Red velvet cakes are very popular in the southern states of the US, especially.  I have known a few southern folks who love their red velvet cake!  They tend to be kind of dry for my liking, but they are pretty to look at.  Very vibrant red when you slice into them.  It is basically cake with a whole lot of food dye mixed in!!  And they tend to have cream cheese frosting - at least the ones I have tried - so perhaps the ones at DLR have more of the regular cupcake frosting than the cream cheese kind.

In the movie "Steel Magnolias" (set in the South, like Lousiana or Georgia, not sure), Julia Roberts gets married and she has one cake for her and her female guests, but her dad wants an armadillo cake (just a cake made in the mold/shape of an armadillo) for the groomsmen. The armadillo cake is red velvet, so when you cut into it, it looks like a bloody armadillo!!  Ick!


----------



## La2kw

Sherry E said:


> Red velvet cupcakes are an offshoot of full red velvet cakes.  Red velvet cakes are very popular in the southern states of the US, especially.  I have known a few southern folks who love their red velvet cake!  They tend to be kind of dry for my liking, but they are pretty to look at.  Very vibrant red when you slice into them.  It is basically cake with a whole lot of food dye mixed in!!  And they tend to have cream cheese frosting - at least the ones I have tried - so perhaps the ones at DLR have more of the regular cupcake frosting than the cream cheese kind.
> 
> In the movie "Steel Magnolias" (set in the South, like Lousiana or Georgia, not sure), Julia Roberts gets married and she has one cake for her and her female guests, but her dad wants an armadillo cake (just a cake made in the mold/shape of an armadillo) for the groomsmen. The armadillo cake is red velvet, so when you cut into it, it looks like a bloody armadillo!!  Ick!



There is usually cocoa in it as well to assist turning the cake red.


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

La2kw said:


> There is usually cocoa in it as well to assist turning the cake red.



I just recently found out about this (i'm kind of embarrassed that I didn't know). I LOOOVE red velvet. Its my favorite kind of cake. Each time I've had red velvet it has been very rich an moist. I think maybe you haven't had a good red velvet cake Sherry? Don't give up on it!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

I had to post some food pics for now (not all from my last trip but here's some just to start). 

I went to Blue Ribbon Bakery with my fiancee and cousins and had some sweets for breakfast : 

Sticky Bun:





Pumpkin Muffin w/ cream cheese frosting:





Shortbread Snowman & white chocolate mocha:





Butter Croissant:


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Sherry E said:


> In the movie "Steel Magnolias" (set in the South, like Lousiana or Georgia, not sure), Julia Roberts gets married and she has one cake for her and her female guests, but her dad wants an armadillo cake (just a cake made in the mold/shape of an armadillo) for the groomsmen. The armadillo cake is red velvet, so when you cut into it, it looks like a bloody armadillo!!  Ick!



I totally remember that! Didn't her dad want the butt of the armadillo? Well, someone did.


----------



## Sherry E

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I just recently found out about this (i'm kind of embarrassed that I didn't know). I LOOOVE red velvet. Its my favorite kind of cake. Each time I've had red velvet it has been very rich an moist. I think maybe you haven't had a good red velvet cake Sherry? Don't give up on it!



It is entirely possible I didn't have good red velvet cake any of the times I have tried it, but it was dry every time.  But very pretty to look at.  Good to serve around the holidays.  I LOVE regular cake with really good frosting (lemon cake - YUM!), but can't eat that kind of stuff for the most part, so I have to make my cake samplings few and far between!



Disneylvrforever said:


> I totally remember that! Didn't her dad want the butt of the armadillo? Well, someone did.



I think so, now that you mention it!  I think he wanted the piece with the armadillo red velvet booty!  Red velvet cake is usually quite pretty, but when you slice into a cake that looks like an armadillo - especially the booty - er, uh...not so much!!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Sherry E said:


> Red velvet cupcakes are an offshoot of full red velvet cakes.  Red velvet cakes are very popular in the southern states of the US, especially.  I have known a few southern folks who love their red velvet cake!  They tend to be kind of dry for my liking, but they are pretty to look at.  Very vibrant red when you slice into them.  It is basically cake with a whole lot of food dye mixed in!!  And they tend to have cream cheese frosting - at least the ones I have tried - so perhaps the ones at DLR have more of the regular cupcake frosting than the cream cheese kind.



So they're basically chocolate cupcakes with lots of red food coloring to turn them red?  Um, I think I'll pass then.  They look pretty, but I think I can do without......


----------



## Sherry E

Queenbillabong said:


> So they're basically chocolate cupcakes with lots of red food coloring to turn them red?  Um, I think I'll pass then.  They look pretty, but I think I can do without......



The red velvet cake I had didn't taste particularly chocolatey, but they do have cocoa in them.  And if I am going to eat cake at all, I personally prefer the really good, thick cake icing, not cream cheese frosting.  But most folks like cream cheese frosting.  In any case, I don't think you are missing out on anything too great if you never try red velvet cake!  Regular cake is good enough!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Sherry E said:


> The red velvet cake I had didn't taste particularly chocolatey, but they do have cocoa in them.  And if I am going to eat cake at all, I personally prefer the really good, thick cake icing, not cream cheese frosting.  But most folks like cream cheese frosting.  In any case, I don't think you are missing out on anything too great if you never try red velvet cake!  Regular cake is good enough!



Works for me!!  The last thing I need is another thing I MUST try at DL   I'll probably save my cake eating for when I can get really good cake.  I don't like that icing they use - too sweet for me.


----------



## Stacerita

Sherry E said:


> The red velvet cake I had didn't taste particularly chocolatey, but they do have cocoa in them.  And if I am going to eat cake at all, I personally prefer the really good, thick cake icing, not cream cheese frosting.  But most folks like cream cheese frosting.  In any case, I don't think you are missing out on anything too great if you never try red velvet cake!  Regular cake is good enough!





Queenbillabong said:


> Works for me!!  The last thing I need is another thing I MUST try at DL   I'll probably save my cake eating for when I can get really good cake.  I don't like that icing they use - too sweet for me.



I personally love red velvet cakes with the cream cheese frosting.  This one didn't have that frosting.  So I passed on it.


----------



## Sherry E

Stacerita said:


> I personally love red velvet cakes with the cream cheese frosting.  This one didn't have that frosting.  So I passed on it.



I haven't had any of the DLR bakery cupcakes yet - I only tried the one that I tried at Goofy's Kitchen (The cupcake was not good at all) when they brought it out for my friend's birthday - but the ones I saw in Marceline's were huge.  It does look like they have a really thick icing on them, so I can see how it would be very sweet.  Sometimes frosting can be TOO much.  I mean, IF I am going to eat a piece of cake, like a wedding cake or a birthday cake from a bakery, I like a good thick frosting but not one that is so sweet that it will put me in a coma or overpower the rest of the cake!  That kind of frosting may be too much for a cupcake.  And since people are used to cream cheese frosting on thier red velvet cakes, I don't know why DLR can't offer a version of the red velvet cupcake with that cream cheese frosting!


----------



## Lostgirlz

Ok, born, and raised Louisiana girl here. Steel Magnolias was filmed in Louisiana 30 mins from my parents home. Jackson the groom wanted a bleeding armadillo grooms cake. The dad wanted a piece of cake and asked weezer if they could stop fighting long enough to get some cake which at that point weezer hacked off the rear end. LOL I know my steel magnolias. It's really easy to see the houses/neighborhoods it was filmed in. Also red velvet cake is super good. I make mine from scratch if you're not carefull it can be dry. You should give it a try you don't notice the food coloring other than the color. I think you will like it. Also there is a cake lady that lives in the same town as my parents who made the armadillo one for the movie, but to order one that sucker aint cheap.


----------



## Sherry E

Lostgirlz said:


> Ok, born, and raised Louisiana girl here. Steel Magnolias was filmed in Louisiana 30 mins from my parents home. Jackson the groom wanted a bleeding armadillo grooms cake. The dad wanted a piece of cake and asked weezer if they could stop fighting long enough to get some cake which at that point weezer hacked off the rear end. LOL I know my steel magnolias. It's really easy to see the houses/neighborhoods it was filmed in. Also red velvet cake is super good. I make mine from scratch if you're not carefull it can be dry. You should give it a try you don't notice the food coloring other than the color. I think you will like it. Also there is a cake lady that lives in the same town as my parents who made the armadillo one for the movie, but to order one that sucker aint cheap.



I loved Weezer!  Shirley Maclaine was so great in the movie!  So we were in the right ballpark - we knew it had to do with the wedding and the dad and the armadillo booty!!!  Thanks for putting it all together!  In any case, it was a red velvet cake in the South! 

I actually knew that Steel Magnolias was filmed in Louisiana (my New Orleans friend told me about it back then).  I just didn't recall if the story was supposed to be set in Louisiana.  You know how movies are filmed in one place that is supposed to stand in for some other place?  I couldn't recall if Steel Magnolias' story was set in another Southern state like Georgia or Alabama.  But they do love their red velvet cake all over the South!  My former boss (from Alabama) was a big red velvet fan too!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Lostgirlz said:


> Ok, born, and raised Louisiana girl here. Steel Magnolias was filmed in Louisiana 30 mins from my parents home. Jackson the groom wanted a bleeding armadillo grooms cake. The dad wanted a piece of cake and asked weezer if they could stop fighting long enough to get some cake which at that point weezer hacked off the rear end. LOL I know my steel magnolias. It's really easy to see the houses/neighborhoods it was filmed in. Also red velvet cake is super good. I make mine from scratch if you're not carefull it can be dry. You should give it a try you don't notice the food coloring other than the color. I think you will like it. Also there is a cake lady that lives in the same town as my parents who made the armadillo one for the movie, but to order one that sucker aint cheap.



This is one of my favs too!   My DH crings every time it comes on because he knows I will quote the whole thing and cry in the end everytime.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherry! You live in LA! Go to Sprinkles cupcakes, wait in the crazy line and go get a red velvet cupcake! Dooo itttt!!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> This is one of my favs too!   My DH crings every time it comes on because he knows I will quote the whole thing and cry in the end everytime.



Oh I cry EVERY TIME! That movie is just too perfect. I love everything about it. I secretly think I should have been born a southern girl. My favorite part of the movie is after the funeral. Sally Field did such an amazing job.


----------



## Sherry E

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Sherry! You live in LA! Go to Sprinkles cupcakes, wait in the crazy line and go get a red velvet cupcake! Dooo itttt!!!



Ooooh...you are not kidding about the crazy line at Sprinkles!  I wish they had more Sprinkles shops around L.A. (like one in The Grove would be ideal) so that this one location wouldn't be AS crowded!  They actually do deliver the cupcakes to my area, too, but they don't have every kind of cupcake available on every day.  Only certain ones can be delivered on certain days, and of course, it is not cheap.  Now I am craving cupcakes, darn it!  Not the red velvet kind, but just a good, moist cupcake with lots of good frosting that isn't SO sweet it will put me into a sugar coma!  I want a lemon cupcake!  Yum!



wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> Oh I cry EVERY TIME! That movie is just too perfect. I love everything about it. I secretly think I should have been born a southern girl. My favorite part of the movie is after the funeral. Sally Field did such an amazing job.



I LOVE Steel Magnolias too.  Actually, I like Julia Roberts in general, but I think the ladies in that film have such great chemistry together and they are all so naturally funny - you really believe that they have been hanging around each other all their lives.  And I tend to HATE "chick movies."  If I see a movie is coming out about women bonding or young girls bonding, I will not watch it.  (Except for "Sex and the City," which I am a huge fan of - OH!  And there is a FOOD tie-in, since this is a dining thread - Sex and the City often featured the Magnolia Bakery - which is famous in New York for their CUPCAKES!!  See how this all comes around full circle?)  In any case, Steel Magnolias is such a good movie in general, I tend to forget it is a chick flick!!

And how can you not love a movie that features a bloody armadillo cake at a wedding? 

Someone post some more food porn before I have to give in and go find myself a cupcake to eat!


----------



## smiley_face2

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> I had to post some food pics for now (not all from my last trip but here's some just to start).
> 
> I went to Blue Ribbon Bakery with my fiancee and cousins and had some sweets for breakfast :
> 
> Shortbread Snowman & white chocolate mocha:



mmmmmmm this was exactly my favorite treat this trip...I have a nearly identical picture!!


----------



## wazowskiLOVER:)

smiley_face2 said:


> mmmmmmm this was exactly my favorite treat this trip...I have a nearly identical picture!!



That is too funny !!! 

My cousin really enjoyed it


----------



## TheAXIOM

wazowskiLOVER:) said:


> That is too funny !!!
> 
> My cousin really enjoyed it



Oooh yes... Sooo good it was .

That shortbread cookie was sooo nice and moist inside... And I think that white mocha made me an official coffee lover... Which I have kept away from for such a long time because when I was a little younger I didn't want anything in my system that would stunt my growth (I'm pretty short), and the research back then said coffee would stop you from growing, so....


----------



## DWFan4Life

spacemermaid said:


> Here is what they give you at Goofy's Kitchen if it's your birthday!
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen = best breakfast buffet, ever.




I agree. Goofy's Kitchen is the best. My DD also got something like that when we celebrated her birthday in our last trip.   She's very happy eating those m&m


----------



## mareeld86

I am 1 day away woo hoo cant wait until i get to try all these yummy foods


----------



## wdhinn89

Does anyone know if they sell mozzarella sticks anywhere?  TIA


----------



## AmericanItGirl

wdhinn89 said:


> Does anyone know if they sell mozzarella sticks anywhere?  TIA



They sell them at the Golden Horseshoe, as far as I know.


----------



## Stacerita

wdhinn89 said:


> Does anyone know if they sell mozzarella sticks anywhere?  TIA



The StageDoor cafe at DL and The Marketplace at DCA.


----------



## mommaU4

OKay, time to show how uninformed I am when it comes to food! LOL I'm a simple gal. Give me some pizza and diet Pepsi and I could live happily ever after.  

But, on an upcoming trip we are eating at Blue Bayou and I am interested in the Tesoro Island Chicken. It's described as: Blackened, roasted and finished to perfection in pan au jus. Choice of two sides: Blue Bayou potatoes, seasonal vegetables or sauteed spinach. 

Ok, what does it mean by blackened? And what is pan au jus??  And exactly what are Blue Bayou potatoes? 

Thanks in advance for any info. 
Oh, and does anyone have any pics of it?? That would be great.  Too bad I can't get a corn dog or chimi at BB. Then I'd be a really happy camper. LOL


----------



## ballarinamom

Blackened means that they coat the chicken with spices (but at DL I don't think it's too spicy). They then put it in a pan with a litle oil and "Pan Fry" it on both sides. Once they remove the chicken, they will add liquid to the pan to get the crunchies off the bottom of the pan and make a light suace. That will then go on top of the chicken
The Bayou potatoes are like scalloped potaotos- very yummy. And their spinach is out of this world!!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

avalon451 said:


> Beth, here is a picture of the Tesoro Island chicken


----------



## mommaU4

ballarinamom said:


> Blackened means that they coat the chicken with spices (but at DL I don't think it's too spicy). They then put it in a pan with a litle oil and "Pan Fry" it on both sides. Once they remove the chicken, they will add liquid to the pan to get the crunchies off the bottom of the pan and make a light suace. That will then go on top of the chicken
> The Bayou potatoes are like scalloped potaotos- very yummy. And their spinach is out of this world!!!


Mmmmm, that does sound good! And I love scalloped potatoes. Thanks for that info. Although I might just have to take your word for it on the spinach.   





Queenbillabong said:


> Beth, here is a picture of the Tesoro Island chicken


Oooooh, thanks for posting that. I'm one of those who likes a visual of her food beforehand.  It looks really good.


----------



## Stacerita

mommaU4 said:


> Mmmmm, that does sound good! And I love scalloped potatoes. Thanks for that info. Although I might just have to take your word for it on the spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, thanks for posting that. I'm one of those who likes a visual of her food beforehand.  It looks really good.



The potatos are really yummy!


----------



## erinbev

this is just a "test" picture - of a couple of our treats, first day! yummy!


----------



## erinbev

Food pics from September  I should have posted these sooner, but I get kind of down after coming home after DS. *sigh* 


(Trip was me & BFF, so there were lots of sharesies, yay!)

Ralph Brennans was so so SO GOOD. Best sit-down place we went. We just got appetizers and shared dessert, so it wasnt too expensive, either.

Loaded baked potato & BBQ springroll:





Salad w/ pecans & Blackened Catfish Sliders:





Chocolate Bread Pudding SO SO GOOD:






Café Orleans  Pomme Frites & Monte Cristo  we shared, so it was a nice place to sit and not too expensive. Yum yum.






Sundae at the Golden Horseshoe:






Tortilla Jos  we went there twice, once to sit down and once to the taqueria. When we sat down I got the vegetarian enchilada & rice. (Cilantro rice = amazing) It was good, fast, and inexpensive. The Taqueria was the deal of the trip! So yummy and inexpensive, and you get a decent amount of food, too! Tacos & Beef Nachos (YUM) 







Ralph Brennans express  breakfast of champions! Beignets and a COKE ICEE, in true southern style.






That's it for now...
We went to Blue Bayou, and it was okay. I dont think well go there next time, but Im not turned off for life or anything; we just want to try a lot of different things. It was disappointing that we couldnt order something small(er) like a salad, and our table wasnt great, of course it was expensive, and the service was a little iffy. Im not judging, though  Im sure if we went again there would be an equal chance of it being great.  Didnt post any pics of it, though, because I think its been covered, hehe.
Other than these pics, we sampled pretzels, cinnamon rolls, corn dogs, *A* tigger tail, and lots of ice tea, mmmm. We also tried the soup AND salad bowls at Pacific Wharf, and they were great. Mmm, now Im a-jonesin for DL foods.


----------



## smiley_face2

erinbev said:


> Food pics from September  I should have posted these sooner, but I get kind of down after coming home after DS. *sigh*
> 
> That's it for now...
> We went to Blue Bayou, and it was okay. I dont think well go there next time, but Im not turned off for life or anything; we just want to try a lot of different things. It was disappointing that we couldnt order something small(er) like a salad,



So you can't just order appetisers or salads there? is there a minimum charge or do you just have to order an entree?


----------



## Sherry E

We wanted to try Blue Bayou last October so my friend could see the inside of the restaurant (I had already been there a long time ago), but we didn't want a meal there.  So we just ordered dessert and had no problems (except it was too much dessert and I wouldn't go back there for that again).  Maybe they have stopped letting people do that now??  There were rumors a while back stating that they were going to stop letting people do dessert only.  I could see if they took actual, real 'reservations,' where they held tables for people and essentially lost money on diners just wanting a salad or a dessert, when they could have other folks at the table ordering a BIG meal.  BUt they DON'T take REAL reservations.  They don't hold tables for anyone. It is simply Priority Seating, which really means very little in the grand scheme of things.  So in that case, I would think the BB would be happy continuing to allow folks to order dessert or salad only because they would still get SOME money from them but the people would probably leave the table a lot sooner than they would if they ordered a full meal, allowing someone else to sit at the table and order more food.


----------



## ballarinamom

smiley_face2 said:


> So you can't just order appetisers or salads there? is there a minimum charge or do you just have to order an entree?



You can order just appetizers. But they do not have soup or salads on the menu. They only come with an entree and cannot be ordered a la carte


----------



## erinbev

smiley_face2 said:


> So you can't just order appetisers or salads there? is there a minimum charge or do you just have to order an entree?



We definitely wanted salads, and perhaps appetizers, but we were told "no." Ehh, the guy we got was kinda lame. We did get dessert, but since we had _really_ wanted salads and nothing too heavy (it was a hot day!), only eating dessert kind of threw us off for the afternoon. Boo. 

*shrug*


----------



## ballarinamom

erinbev said:


> We definitely wanted salads, and perhaps appetizers, but we were told "no." Ehh, the guy we got was kinda lame. We did get dessert, but since we had _really_ wanted salads and nothing too heavy (it was a hot day!), only eating dessert kind of threw us off for the afternoon. Boo.
> 
> *shrug*



The problem is they do not have salads on the menu. It is posted outside. They can't sell what's not on the menu. We were there in November and everyone in ouor group ordered a meal but I just wanted a salad and an appetizer. The waiter just said they don't have it on the menu and a salad only comes with an entree. Their computer system does not allow them to add a salad or soup. So I ordered DD an adult entree so I could have her salad, one of her sides and my appetizer. The restaurant is what it is. It isn't like a regular restaurant. We still ate there twice on our last trip and it is a never miss when we go. I would recommend splitting a meal if you want something not so heavy.


----------



## erinbev

ballarinamom said:


> The problem is they do not have salads on the menu. It is posted outside. They can't sell what's not on the menu. We were there in November and everyone in ouor group ordered a meal but I just wanted a salad and an appetizer. The waiter just said they don't have it on the menu and a salad only comes with an entree. Their computer system does not allow them to add a salad or soup. So I ordered DD an adult entree so I could have her salad, one of her sides and my appetizer. The restaurant is what it is. It isn't like a regular restaurant. We still ate there twice on our last trip and it is a never miss when we go. I would recommend splitting a meal if you want something not so heavy.



That's fine - I had already said I would probably go there again sometime and I'm not trying to sway others away from it or anything. I'm just saying that it wasn't very clear and that it would have been nice for us to have a waiter more like yours! For those prices, I want to feel taken care of, at least a little!  I'm glad things were good when you went, though!  You are right, it is what it is.


----------



## adizzle819

I just finished reading all 79 pages (it took about a week ) and I am sooo excited. I have been to disney world many times, but I will be taking my first trip to disneyland in May. Since I will only be in disney for 2 days, I had planned on only eating counter service to save time, but after looking through all of these pages, I don't think I can pass up the monte cristo at Cafe Orleans, haha. Also, a lot of those sweets from the pooh place look amazing, but I won't be able to eat them all there (or at least that wouldn't be a very good idea ), does anyone know if they can pack things to go (like the apples or tigger tails)? Thanks! This is such a wonderful thread. I can't wait to share my own pics


----------



## got2travel

adizzle819 said:


> I just finished reading all 79 pages (it took about a week ) and I am sooo excited. I have been to disney world many times, but I will be taking my first trip to disneyland in May. Since I will only be in disney for 2 days, I had planned on only eating counter service to save time, but after looking through all of these pages, I don't think I can pass up the monte cristo at Cafe Orleans, haha. Also, a lot of those sweets from the pooh place look amazing, but I won't be able to eat them all there (or at least that wouldn't be a very good idea ), does anyone know if they can pack things to go (like the apples or tigger tails)? Thanks! This is such a wonderful thread. I can't wait to share my own pics


 

They sure do. I always come home with a stash of candy creations. They don't last nearly as long as I plan for them too though.


----------



## adizzle819

got2travel said:


> They sure do. I always come home with a stash of candy creations. They don't last nearly as long as I plan for them too though.



Ok good. Thanks, I will have to remember to pack light so I can bring lots home


----------



## Queenbillabong

adizzle819 said:


> Ok good. Thanks, I will have to remember to pack light so I can bring lots home



I usually bring a Glad container to pack up some treats in my suitcase so they don't get squished!


----------



## adizzle819

Queenbillabong said:


> I usually bring a Glad container to pack up some treats in my suitcase so they don't get squished!



Ohhhh what a great idea. I always bring ziplocs to WDW, but that's an even better idea. Thanks!!! 3 more months to go!!!


----------



## mechurchlady

I have a copy of the gluten free/celiac list of foods for DLR but after many requests never received info on what is soy free.  Turkey legs, lay potato chips, dole whip and water did not give me a reaction.   Do bring wet wipes for the turkey.  The turkey cart was only taking cash when we were there the 5th.

PM me or visit DLR guest services for a copy of the list.  They serve Morell hot dogs on gluten free buns but do not say if the chili is safe. sigh.  They sell Dreyers which is gluten free.

I am parked over at the disAbilities board in trip planning.


----------



## tyluvsdis

I love this sticky.  Does anyone have any more pics?


----------



## goofycathy

tyluvsdis said:


> I love this sticky.  Does anyone have any more pics?



I was wondering/hoping the same thing!


----------



## smiley_face2

the chicken dinner at the plaza inn...minus one piece of chicken...hubby could not wait!! we shared because it is a huge meal! next time I asked to have the beef gravy instead of the light, and it was even better!! Oh my gosh I wish I could reach right in there and eat it right now!! 






the cake from Christmas time. It was really good, but almost too much for even 2 people!


----------



## Stacerita

smiley_face2 said:


>



I really like the fried chicken there.  DD and I always share the fried chicken plate.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> the cake from Christmas time. It was really good, but almost too much for even 2 people!



That looks like a yule log.  It looks delicious!  I wish I had remembered it was there - I would have insisted on eating at Plaza Inn in December.  I forgot about the 'Peppermint Pot Cake' they serve (in a mug) while I was there too!  I find the Flying Dutchman Cookie Boat at Blue Bayou to be way too much dessert and it gets old really fast, but this yule log seems to have enough elements to keep me interested and still share it with another person!  I must make a note of it for this coming December!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> That looks like a yule log.  It looks delicious!  I wish I had remembered it was there - I would have insisted on eating at Plaza Inn in December.  I forgot about the 'Peppermint Pot Cake' they serve (in a mug) while I was there too!  I find the Flying Dutchman Cookie Boat at Blue Bayou to be way too much dessert and it gets old really fast, but this yule log seems to have enough elements to keep me interested and still share it with another person!  I must make a note of it for this coming December!



That was my thought since I now know that we are going in December.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> That was my thought since I now know that we are going in December.



Woo hoo!  December is definitely on for you!Yay!      I HOPE I can pull off another December DLR trip this year - even if 'just for the day' (famous last words) - to try to: A) be able to meet you and any other DIS'ers who may be there at the same time, and B) Try the yule log and the peppermint pot cake at Plaza Inn!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  December is definitely on for you!Yay!      I HOPE I can pull off another December DLR trip this year - even if 'just for the day' (famous last words) - to try to: A) be able to meet you and any other DIS'ers who may be there at the same time, and B) Try the yule log and the peppermint pot cake at Plaza Inn!



Yeah my husband Scotty says to me last Monday I want you to see how much a trip to Disneyland in December is going to cost and start planning.  After recovering from the shock I got right on it.  It would be great to meet you.  We are planning the first week of December.  That way the girls don't miss finals at school.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah my husband Scotty says to me last Monday I want you to see how much a trip to Disneyland in December is going to cost and start planning.  After recovering from the shock I got right on it.  It would be great to meet you.  We are planning the first week of December.  That way the girls don't miss finals at school.



That is around the time I was hoping to get there too.  Rather than do a just-before-Christmas trip as we have the last two years, I was thinking it would be slightly less expensive at the hotels and a bit less crowded to go in early December.  So IF I am able to pull it off, it would be around in that time.  I'll update in the Trip Report as the year progresses.

Just as long as the gingerbread men with Mickey ears are being sold then along with the pepperminty cake stuff, and as long as the decorations are up, the holiday overlays on the rides are up and the PhotoPass people and carolers are out, that's all I need.  No sense in going the weekend before Christmas when crowds are heavier and prices are higher.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> That is around the time I was hoping to get there too.  Rather than do a just-before-Christmas trip as we have the last two years, I was thinking it would be slightly less expensive at the hotels and a bit less crowded to go in early December.  So IF I am able to pull it off, it would be around in that time.  I'll update in the Trip Report as the year progresses.
> 
> Just as long as the gingerbread men with Mickey ears are being sold then along with the pepperminty cake stuff, and as long as the decorations are up, the holiday overlays on the rides are up and the PhotoPass people and carolers are out, that's all I need.  No sense in going the weekend before Christmas when crowds are heavier and prices are higher.



Exactly.  I want all of that Christmas food without the really bad Christmas crowd.


----------



## DizneyDogs

*French Market:
*
Roast Beef Royale:





Four-Cheese Pasta & Vegetable Gratin 





Jack Cheesecake Dessert





Back of Jack





*Pooh's Corner:*













*Cafe Orleans:*

Fries




French Onion Soup




Creole Ratatouille 




Beignets





Tinker Bell Twist




*
Blue Bayou:*
Cookie Boat


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my that all looks so good.  The veggies look really good.  I love zuchinni.


----------



## BrerMama

Yum. We are definitely eating at Cafe Orleans!


----------



## MissJuneJuly

DLH roomservice. (Cake ordered through vacation planning)


----------



## kaoden39

MissJuneJuly said:


> DLH roomservice. (Cake ordered through vacation planning)



Very cool.  I love the tuxedo strawberries.  They are so tasty aren't they?


----------



## Stacerita

DizneyDogs said:


> *French Market:
> *
> Beignets



Give me some of those.  Yummy!


----------



## speatleysson

that chilli thing looks awesome!!!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

I saw somewhere that someone wanted pictures of the Tigger Tails at Pooh Corner in Critter Country in Disneyland. I went in and found a few other snacks too.......


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom




----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

THESE WERE HUGE


----------



## Stacerita

EnchantedPlayroom said:


>



Everytime I see these I think they are so stankin cute.


----------



## DizneyDogs

EnchantedPlayroom said:


>



What is the apple one left of Mickey supposed to be?


----------



## Corpsebride

Stacerita said:


> Everytime I see these I think they are so stankin cute.



 "stankin" cute!!:


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

DizneyDogs said:


> What is the apple one left of Mickey supposed to be?


A hot mess!
hahah
Nothing in particular I think. It says "Celebration apple"


----------



## Misskitty3

DizneyDogs said:


> What is the apple one left of Mickey supposed to be?



Looks like a PB cup apple to me!

Does the price say $8???  Yikes!!  Those carmel apple pie apples are soooo amazing!


----------



## charmama4

Looks like a Tiki Apple to me.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Oooh! The Minnie Apple is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Sherwin

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> A hot mess!
> hahah
> Nothing in particular I think. It says "Celebration apple"


Looks like the impression of a very fuzzy creature.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Thank you all for sharing your food pictures! It all looks so yummy! Here's a picture of the volcano at the Rainforest Cafe at DTD. It was yummy and we will definitely get it again this trip.






Also, I have a question about the pumpkin muffin... does it have any nuts or raisins or such in it? TIA Keep them comin! I'll be sure to post some when we get back.


----------



## frozen4322

I am suddely hungry for an ice cream with chocolate ears


----------



## Stacerita

VictoriaAndMatt said:


>



That looks so yummy!


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

I cannot wait to get my hands on those caramel apples! The price did deter me last trip, but next trip they are so mine!


----------



## luvsmickey1968

They really are expensive but are so worth it!
No one makes a caramel apple like Disneyland! 
They sure are hard to eat though without making yourself a mess and actually prefer to cut them up.  However, getting them back to the hotel without having a bite takes a lot of willpower!
The last time I went to disneyland I went with my friend and my family's #1 request was caramel apples!


----------



## charmama4

It's edible art!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I'm on a "I really miss Disneyland" kick right now and I just realized that I never posted my food pictures from my TR. So here it is!  

This is our funnel cake and onion rings from Hungry Bear Restaurant. We also ordered burgers, apple slices and fries, but I didn't get a picture of those.






One of my favorite snacks. A pickle!






Another favorite snack, popcorn!






My Sonoma Chicken and Apple Salad from Pacific Warf Cafe at DCA. This is very very very good and I loved it! 






And this is DBF's Clam Chowder from Pacific Warf Cafe.






Another snack (that's half eaten). We always get these at the little ice cream stand right on top of the pier at DCA. It's called Catch a Flave. They have so many different flavors that they 'swirl' into your soft serve. This one here is orange and DBF always gets this flavor. I either get bubble gum or cotton candy.  






Monte Cristo, Pommes Frites, and Mint Julep from Cafe Orleans.
















Jalapeno and cheese stuffed pretzels from the Coke Corner.


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Tomorrowland Terrace - Breakfast

Sunrise Breakfast






French Toast Sticks






Breakfast Burrito


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Turkey Leg






Dole Whips

















Bengal Barbeque menu


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Mint Julep Bar

Iced Caffe Mocha







Trio of New Orleans Fritters






Some soup in a bread bowl from French Market (I think  )


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

ESPN Zone

Summer Rolls - I had these and they were not very good!






Southwest Chicken Salad - very good!  Wish I had ordered it instead  





Chicken Avocado Wrap and side salad







Sun Dried Tomato Penne with Chicken - a few of us ordered this and they all liked it


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Goofy's Kitchen - Breakfast


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Continued...


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Even more!!


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Last bunch, I promise


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

From Storyteller's Cafe in Grand Californian

From the buffet





















The kid's make your own pizza


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Napolini Pizza by the slice






Tortilla Jo's Taqueria

Chips and Salsa






Nachos






Beef Tacos






Mojito






Frozen Margarita


----------



## Stacerita

Checking out all those Goofy's Kitchen pics made me hungry.  I haven't been there in a while and now I am jonesing to go.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Stacerita said:


> Checking out all those Goofy's Kitchen pics made me hungry.  I haven't been there in a while and now I am jonesing to go.



Ah - me too!  Did you see that creme brulee French toast????


----------



## Sherry E

J.C.&ALI'SMOM said:


> Last bunch, I promise



I love seeing the Goofy's pictures!  I have always said and continue to say that Goofy's is, hands down, my favorite restaurant in all of DLR and has been for over 16 years.  I always tell people who haven't been there yet that what the other buffets lack that Goofy's has in spades is the sheer variety of food.  There are tons of options.  I am not even sure if your pictures showed all of them that I have seen there, but you covered a LOT!  The variety just can't be beat at Goofy's because all they do is buffet so they have the space and the ability to have a LOT of choices, whereas the other buffet places in DLR only function as buffets for part of the time and do not have the room for that kind of spread.  (P.S. I love that you got the Mickey-shaped cobbler in a picture, too!)

Now, whenever I refer someone to Goofy's who is asking about character meals, I am going to tell them to look at your posts on this thread to see the pictures!!


----------



## Stacerita

Queenbillabong said:


> Ah - me too!  Did you see that creme brulee French toast????



MMMmmmmm......I think I am gonna need to make a PS for myself soon.


----------



## Queenbillabong

One of the benefits of living so close!!


----------



## Chriistiinaaa

Stacerita said:


> Checking out all those Goofy's Kitchen pics made me hungry.  I haven't been there in a while and now I am jonesing to go.



I've never been there but just looking at the pictures they all look gooooood. making me hungry also.


----------



## erinbev

Re: Goofy's Kitchen

Woah.

I want to go to there.


----------



## BrerMama

Oh my. I'm sold on Goofy's. Now to talk dh into it...


----------



## J.C.&ALI'SMOM

Sherry E said:


> I love seeing the Goofy's pictures!  I have always said and continue to say that Goofy's is, hands down, my favorite restaurant in all of DLR and has been for over 16 years.  I always tell people who haven't been there yet that what the other buffets lack that Goofy's has in spades is the sheer variety of food.  There are tons of options.  I am not even sure if your pictures showed all of them that I have seen there, but you covered a LOT!  The variety just can't be beat at Goofy's because all they do is buffet so they have the space and the ability to have a LOT of choices, whereas the other buffet places in DLR only function as buffets for part of the time and do not have the room for that kind of spread.  (P.S. I love that you got the Mickey-shaped cobbler in a picture, too!)
> 
> Now, whenever I refer someone to Goofy's who is asking about character meals, I am going to tell them to look at your posts on this thread to see the pictures!!




That was our first trip to DLR after many to WDW and having eaten at many, if not most, character meals at WDW, I have to say that Goofy's Kitchen ranks up there with my favorite!  There is considerable variety, BUT the food is also very good.  We ate there during the week and it was not crowded at all, that is the reason that I was okay with taking all of those photos of the buffet.  The character interaction was awesome as well.  I totally recommend Goofy's Kitchen


----------



## Stacerita

Queenbillabong said:


> One of the benefits of living so close!!



You got that right!


----------



## Disney Princess

J.C.&ALI'SMOM said:


> That was our first trip to DLR after many to WDW and having eaten at many, if not most, character meals at WDW, I have to say that Goofy's Kitchen ranks up there with my favorite!  There is considerable variety, BUT the food is also very good.  We ate there during the week and it was not crowded at all, that is the reason that I was okay with taking all of those photos of the buffet.  The character interaction was awesome as well.  I totally recommend Goofy's Kitchen



Thanks for posting your GK pictures.  We are also WDW vets and are now so excited to try Goofy's. Can't wait to taste it for ourselves!


----------



## charmama4

J.C.&ALI'SMOM these pix really helped with trying to figure out where to go.  I'm letting the kids vote on which of the 3 hotel resturaunts to eat breakfast.  You don't happen to have Lilo and Stitch's breakfast on film, do you?


----------



## got2travel

charmama4 said:


> J.C.&ALI'SMOM these pix really helped with trying to figure out where to go. I'm letting the kids vote on which of the 3 hotel resturaunts to eat breakfast. You don't happen to have Lilo and Stitch's breakfast on film, do you?


 

Here's some of mine from a few years ago, post 200 on this thread. Haven't been back since I wasn't impressed. I really like Goofy's much better.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=18126978&postcount=200


----------



## Sherry E

got2travel said:


> Here's some of mine from a few years ago, post 200 on this thread. Haven't been back since I wasn't impressed. I really like Goofy's much better.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=18126978&postcount=200



Hmmm....I am glad you posted that link, got2travel!  I have been referring people to J.C.andAli'sMom's Goofy's Kitchen pictures, so now I will refer people to your Lilo and Stitch pictures if anyone asks what the food looks like!  I had never really gotten a good look at the Lilo and Stitch buffet myself.  It's an all you can eat buffet like Goofy's, right?  I have to admit that the food looks tempting in those pictures.  I mean, I am as diehard a Goofy's Kitchen fan as there can possibly be and I will always include Goofy's in a trip to DLR, but I have wanted to try another of the character meals too.  I have done Storytellers' character meals a couple of times and was not that excited by them.  I have been on the fence about Minnie and Friends - the characters look great but I have heard mixed things about the food and the overall chaos in the restaurant.  

I don't know. I love Goofy's so much because the food quality is so great and the variety of dishes cannot be beat.  Plus, I like those characters.  You said you much prefer Goofy's over L&S - so from one Goofy's fan to another, do you think eating at L&S would be a step down since I am so accustomed to Goofy's food or is it worth one try?


----------



## albertamommyof4

thanks for the link, i was looking for some pictures.


----------



## Sherwin

I died looking at those Goofy Kitchen pictures.


----------



## got2travel

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm....I am glad you posted that link, got2travel! I have been referring people to J.C.andAli'sMom's Goofy's Kichen pictures, so now I will refer people to your Lilo and Stitch pictures if anyone asks what the food looks like! I had never really gotten a good look at the Lilo and Stitch buffet myself. It's an all you can eat buffet like Goofy's, right? I have to admit that the food looks tempting in those pictures. I mean, I am as diehard a Goofy's Kitchen fan as there can possibly be and I will always include Goofy's in a trip to DLR, but I have wanted to try another of the character meals too. I have done Storytellers' character meals a couple of times and was not that excited by them. I have been on the fence about Minnie and Friends - the characters look great but I have heard mixed things about the food and the overall chaos in the restaurant.
> 
> I don't know. I love Goofy's so much because the food quality is so great and the variety of dishes cannot be beat. Plus, I like those characters. You said you much prefer Goofy's over L&S - so from one Goofy's fan to another, do you think eating at L&S would be a step down since I am so accustomed to Goofy's food or is it worth one try?


 

Yes Lilo's is all you can eat. I was not impressed with the food. I found that Goofy's had more choices and overall the food tasted better. They seemed to replenish more often at Goofy's too. It could have been the lack of customers at Lilo's though so there was no need to refill as much. But the food tasted like it had been sitting there too long. 

There were more lunch options at Goofy's which I like since we always have a late seating. I think this was due to the fact that Goofy's calls itself a brunch, where Lilo's is a breakfast. However the day we went they were serving until 2pm because it was Easter sunday. 

Plus I missed not being able to have my PB&J pizza. My favorite item at Goofy's. I don't see any reason to rush back to Lilo's. Unless I end up traveling with a die hard Lilo and Stitch fan. But I much prefer the characters, food and set up at Goofy's. I really only tried Lilo's because there are some DISrs who say its the best hands down, so I wanted to give it a chance. It just didn't do it for me. 

Haven't tried Storyteller's because the characters do not interest me. I've eaten lunch there and wasn't overly impressed with the food, so I haven't come across any reason to make me want to try the breakfast. As for Minnie's, haven't been there since the princesses left. Gosh, I guess that's been a few years. But when it was a Princess breakfast I was really put off. There was very little organization. A few characters didn't even come to the back of the restaurant where we were. And we almost missed Belle and the Beast because no one told us that they did not circulate amongst the tables. 

The food was bad too. Most of it was cold and it took 20 minutes for me to get an omlete even though there were only 2 people in front of me. The chef was only cooking one at a time instead of using all the burners. I waited because at least I knew I'd get some hot food, unlike the other items in the buffet. I might give it another chance now that it's Minnie's, but always end up back at Goofy's because I've never had a bad experience there.


----------



## Sherry E

got2travel said:


> Yes Lilo's is all you can eat. I was not impressed with the food. I found that Goofy's had more choices and overall the food tasted better. They seemed to replenish more often at Goofy's too. It could have been the lack of customers at Lilo's though so there was no need to refill as much. But the food tasted like it had been sitting there too long.
> 
> There were more lunch options at Goofy's which I like since we always have a late seating. I think this was due to the fact that Goofy's calls itself a brunch, where Lilo's is a breakfast. However the day we went they were serving until 2pm because it was Easter sunday.
> 
> Plus I missed not being able to have my PB&J pizza. My favorite item at Goofy's. I don't see any reason to rush back to Lilo's. Unless I end up traveling with a die hard Lilo and Stitch fan. But I much prefer the characters, food and set up at Goofy's. I really only tried Lilo's because there are some DISrs who say its the best hands down, so I wanted to give it a chance. It just didn't do it for me.
> 
> Haven't tried Storyteller's because the characters do not interest me. I've eaten lunch there and wasn't overly impressed with the food, so I haven't come across any reason to make me want to try the breakfast. As for Minnie's, haven't been there since the princesses left. Gosh, I guess that's been a few years. But when it was a Princess breakfast I was really put off. There was very little organization. A few characters didn't even come to the back of the restaurant where we were. And we almost missed Belle and the Beast because no one told us that they did not circulate amongst the tables.
> 
> The food was bad too. Most of it was cold and it took 20 minutes for me to get an omlete even though there were only 2 people in front of me. The chef was only cooking one at a time instead of using all the burners. I waited because at least I knew I'd get some hot food, unlike the other items in the buffet. I might give it another chance now that it's Minnie's, but always end up back at Goofy's because I've never had a bad experience there.



What you said about Minnie and Friends (food-wise and character-wise) is pretty much along the lines of what I have heard about it.  Sometimes I read conflicting reports and people's pictures from Minnie's look nice and fun, so I think it must be great - until I read another so-so review of the cold food or the characters who don't come to all the tables.

Then again, there are some people who have had complaints about Goofy's food and character interaction (moreso the character interaction than the food), but I know what good experiences I have had there myself for so many years, and how all my friends like it too, and I can't fathom how anyone could have a bad time (other than being displeased with the high price)!!  So I guess it all boils down to personal expectations, preferences and requirements for character meals, and personal opinions.  Character meals are not for everyone in general, and then each individual one is not for every character meal-lover!!  There are some people who LOVE LOVE LOVE the Storytellers character meal, but I, too, was not interested in the characters there (I love Chip and Dale, but let's face it - those little chipmunks are at every meal except Ariel's, I think!) and I was underwhelmed by the food.  It was not BAD, but just so-so, in my opinion.  Others feel differently.

Thanks for elaborating on and answering my questions about Lilo and Stitch.  On the one hand, I think, 'Try new things; add another character meal to the repertoire.'  On the other hand, I think, 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it; stick with the tried and true.'  I always tell people on DIS that if they are not fairly sure they would enjoy Goofy's or if they have been there once and had a bad time, they should not try it or go back.  It is a lot of money to spend on taking a risk that is not certain to pay off.  So maybe I should heed my own advice and stick with what works for me!  Goofy's does have SUCH a wide variety of items that any other buffet would have to have some pretty great food to compensate for the lack of choices!  Well, when I have another trip to DLR in the works (and there are none on the horizon at the moment), I will ponder it more.


----------



## charmama4

SherryE and got2travel,  thanks for the links and input. 

 I was kind of thinking of Lilo and Stitch because the whole restaraunt looked brighter.  But now I'm thinking- you know it doesn't matter if it's brighter, why?  Brighter to see the mediocre food????

Just showing the pix from Goofy's pretty much sold the kids!!

Besides, Goofy's is in the hotel we are staying at.  Gotta love convienence!!


----------



## ReelMike84

smiley_face2 said:


> the chicken dinner at the plaza inn...minus one piece of chicken...hubby could not wait!! we shared because it is a huge meal! next time I asked to have the beef gravy instead of the light, and it was even better!! Oh my gosh I wish I could reach right in there and eat it right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cake from Christmas time. It was really good, but almost too much for even 2 people!



I agree on your take. Delicious but too much for just one person. Splitting this dish is a great "DISNEY BARGAIN EAT."


----------



## ReelMike84

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Jalapeno and cheese stuffed pretzels from the Coke Corner.



I've heard these tend to be mediocre. True?


----------



## Sherwin

ReelMike84 said:


> I've heard these tend to be mediocre. True?


From what I heard, the Coke Corner tends to be your more typical amusement-park fare, instead of the uniqueness that more of the other CS and TS places in DL have to offer.  I think I went a few times, but it is really just plan old theme park food you'd find at your neighborhood park.


----------



## smiley_face2

I've read just recently, that they are changing some of the meals at The Plaza Inn. They have downsized the Cobb salad and the pasta dish, and apparently more changes are on the way....  I guess they have figured out that too many people share the generous meals there.


----------



## ReelMike84

smiley_face2 said:


> I've read just recently, that they are changing some of the meals at The Plaza Inn. They have downsized the Cobb salad and the pasta dish, and apparently more changes are on the way....  I guess they have figured out that too many people share the generous meals there.



Hopefully if they do this a price deduction would follow, but I doubt that would happen.


----------



## mariezp

When we were in the park in November the food was still great at Plaza Inn but the size of the chicken pieces had definitely shrunk.


----------



## prncssmel

ReelMike84 said:


> I've heard these tend to be mediocre. True?



We actually love the pretzels from Coke Corner, both the Mickey and the ones with cream cheese. Never had the jalapeno, but I hear it is good. Maybe it is just because it is DL, but we LOVE the pretzels. Plus, the Cherry Coke at Coke Corner is wonderful.


----------



## Sherry E

charmama4 said:


> SherryE and got2travel,  thanks for the links and input.
> 
> I was kind of thinking of Lilo and Stitch because the whole restaraunt looked brighter.  But now I'm thinking- you know it doesn't matter if it's brighter, why?  Brighter to see the mediocre food????
> 
> Just showing the pix from Goofy's pretty much sold the kids!!
> 
> Besides, Goofy's is in the hotel we are staying at.  Gotta love convienence!!



I think you guys will enjoy it!   Goofy's seems to photograph kind of dark, but it is not really too dark of a place.  When you get there you will see what I mean.  And yes, you can't beat convenience - just pop downstairs and over to Goofy's.  I hope you all have a great time there, and make sure to tell us about it when you get back!


----------



## charmama4

I'll just have to try my hand at the TR thing.  Looking forward to hearing more about all of the food I will be tasting at DL.  keep posting those scruptious looking pix.


----------



## nancy drew

If y'all like Creme Brulee French Toast, its ridiculously easy to make at home.  I have an amazing recipe that you prep the night before and pop in the oven in the morning, and its divine.  

That Christmas cake from the Plaza has me drooling!  It reminds me of the pumpkin roll I made, which "disappeared" at a brunch I hosted.  My friends and i just kept picking at it until it was all gone!  Is that cake only available during the holiday season?


----------



## Queenbillabong

nancy drew said:


> If y'all like Creme Brulee French Toast, its ridiculously easy to make at home.  I have an amazing recipe that you prep the night before and pop in the oven in the morning, and its divine.
> 
> That Christmas cake from the Plaza has me drooling!  It reminds me of the pumpkin roll I made, which "disappeared" at a brunch I hosted.  My friends and i just kept picking at it until it was all gone!  Is that cake only available during the holiday season?



You have a recipe for creme brulee French Toast??  Share ??


----------



## nancy drew

Queenbillabong said:


> You have a recipe for creme brulee French Toast??  Share ??



You can find it here.  Read the reviews for ideas on "tweaking" it.  It doesn't look quite the same as the one at Goofy's, but man is this stuff good!!!!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

nancy drew said:


> You can find it here.  Read the reviews for ideas on "tweaking" it.  It doesn't look quite the same as the one at Goofy's, but man is this stuff good!!!!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sally_fan

DizneyDogs said:
			
		

> *French Market:
> *
> 
> Jack Cheesecake Dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **sorry DizneyDogs....not sure why the little quote box isn't around your pictures? maybe because I only took 2 of them?**
> 
> Now why didn't my Jack Cheesecake look like yours did??? That looks awesome! Mine was just plain with some raspberry drizzle on thr plate. No berries on the top, no whipping crream.......I got it at the French Market too.  I should try to post a pic of it.
> 
> Great pictures!!! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

ReelMike84 said:


> I've heard these tend to be mediocre. True?



We actually love them. They have them at various places throughout the park. We've also gotten them in Tomorrowland at an ODV cart. We usually get the jalapeno cheese, I'm not sure how good the other pretzels are.



Sherwin said:


> From what I heard, the Coke Corner tends to be your more typical amusement-park fare, instead of the uniqueness that more of the other CS and TS places in DL have to offer.  I think I went a few times, but it is really just plan old theme park food you'd find at your neighborhood park.



Yeah. All we get at Coke Corner is Coke (with Cherry flavor!!! YUM!) and pretzels. They have chili in a breadbowl and hot dogs too.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

IMO, the chili at the Coke Corner is far more "real" than the stuff that one usually finds at amusement parks (in comparison to the level of quality of items like the corndogs, which are good, but typical of what you'd find at the fair or an amusement park), so I don't really qualify it as standard amusement fare.  The CS that really stands out as standard amusement park food is the Hungry Bear Restaurant, with the food in and around the Golden Horseshoe being a close second.


----------



## wendylady36

My Club 33 lunch:

Appetizer- Bread, salad, cheese and crackers, and fruit:





Main Dish- Seared Muscovy Duck Breast, Goat Cheese Polenta, Tangerine Jus





Dessert- Assorted





Everything was very yummy and VERY filling.


----------



## kaoden39

Looks very yummy indeed.


----------



## Stacerita

wendylady36 said:


> My Club 33 lunch:
> 
> Appetizer- Bread, salad, cheese and crackers, and fruit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Dish- Seared Muscovy Duck Breast, Goat Cheese Polenta, Tangerine Jus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert- Assorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was very yummy and VERY filling.




How was the duck Wendy?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wendy! That food looks fantastic!!


----------



## wendylady36

kaoden39 said:


> Looks very yummy indeed.



It was!!!



Stacerita said:


> How was the duck Wendy?



It was OK. I had duck at Catal in DTD last year and I thought it was better there.



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Wendy! That food looks fantastic!!



The presentation might have been better then the actual food!  I think the cheese and crackers were my favorite part.


----------



## Stacerita

wendylady36 said:


> It was!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was OK. I had duck at Catal in DTD last year and I thought it was better there.
> 
> 
> 
> The presentation might have been better then the actual food!  I think the cheese and crackers were my favorite part.



Well at least you can say that you have eaten there.


----------



## Stacerita

Beingets from Jazz Kitchen Express


----------



## Stacerita

Rolls from Ariel's


----------



## Stacerita

Dipping sauces for appetizers at Ariel's


----------



## Stacerita

Salad at Ariel's


----------



## Stacerita

Appetizers at Ariel's


----------



## Stacerita

Dessert platter at Ariel's


----------



## Stacerita

Alternative dessert at Ariel's


----------



## kaoden39

You know what you evil woman I want to go to Ariel's now.


----------



## Stacerita

kaoden39 said:


> You know what you evil woman I want to go to Ariel's now.



Hey now.....I'm just the picture messenger.


----------



## Stacerita

Bowl of baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe


----------



## Stacerita

1/2 turkey sandwich and cup of baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## Stacerita

1/2 veggie sandwich and cup of potato soup at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## kaoden39

Stacerita said:


> Hey now.....I'm just the picture messenger.


----------



## Stacerita

Cafe Orleans


----------



## wendylady36

Baked potato soup *drool*


----------



## Stacerita

Beignets at Cafe Orleans


----------



## Stacerita

Pommes frites at Cafe Orleans


----------



## Stacerita

Gumbo at Cafe Orleans


----------



## Stacerita

Salad de Mansion at Cafe Orleans


----------



## Stacerita

Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans


----------



## wendylady36

Beignets and pommes frites *double drool*


----------



## Stacerita

Drinks at the Cove Bar  (I may have mixed up two drink names)





Sunken Treasure





Rum Runner





Covelada





Strawberry Lycee Margarita





Diet Coke


----------



## kaoden39

Yummy that diet coke looks like the one for me.


----------



## Stacerita

Appetizers at the Cove Bar





Spinich artichoke dip





Lobster Nachos





BBQ chicken pizza


----------



## wendylady36

You're making me so hungry!


----------



## Stacerita

There were so many pics that I forgot to take.  I didn't take any of the entrees at Ariel's, no pics at the counter service that I ate, and none at Storyteller's either.


----------



## lulubelle

All super yummy looking!  Thanks for the food porn.

Stacey, what was that first entree with the red sauce and asparagus on top from CO?  I thought I had tried everything there, but have not seen that dish.  It looks wonderful, whatever it is. 

And you got the drinks correct.  Sarah had the green one and I had the rum runner.  It was ab-fab.


----------



## wendylady36

lulubelle said:


> I had the rum runner.  It was ab-fab.



I had it on Saturday night and I agree, it was delicious!


----------



## Stacerita

lulubelle said:


> All super yummy looking!  Thanks for the food porn.
> 
> Stacey, what was that first entree with the red sauce and asparagus on top from CO?  I thought I had tried everything there, but have not seen that dish.  It looks wonderful, whatever it is.
> 
> And you got the drinks correct.  Sarah had the green one and I had the rum runner.  It was ab-fab.



I think that might be the ratatouile (sp)


----------



## lulubelle

Ratatoulie.  Hummmm. I haven't had that dish, probably why I don't recognize it.  Was it good?


----------



## Stacerita

lulubelle said:


> Ratatoulie.  Hummmm. I haven't had that dish, probably why I don't recognize it.  Was it good?



I didn't eat it.  It was on the tray the waiter brought out when I was standing talking to some of the gals.  So I just turned around and took a few pics.


----------



## lulubelle

Ok, well thanks!
The description didn't sound good to me, but the pic looks good.


----------



## DizneyDogs

I had the Ratatouille on my last trip and surprisingly it was really good!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Wow, I'm super hungry now!

That strawberry lychee margarita looks amazingly yummy.


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Between the beignets and the pommes frites I think I could be a VERY happy girl @ Cafe Orleans!

Can't wait to try these next trip...


----------



## Stacerita

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Wow, I'm super hungry now!
> 
> That strawberry lychee margarita looks amazingly yummy.



It was very good.  If the waiter had come back, I would have ordered another.


----------



## tinkermell

Stacie!

I really appreciate the picture of the diet coke. Now I know what to expect.  

   

J/K!!! 

I now have a yearning for potato soup, beignets and pomme frietes. Also the Sunken Treasure. That was pretty darn tastey!!


----------



## Stacerita

tinkermell said:


> Stacie!
> 
> I* really appreciate the picture of the diet coke. Now I know what to expect.*
> 
> 
> 
> J/K!!!
> 
> I now have a yearning for potato soup, beignets and pomme frietes. Also the Sunken Treasure. That was pretty darn tastey!!



I just want to give the people an idea of what to expect.  Lemon wedge or no lemon wedge?


----------



## cryssi

Stacerita said:


> Pommes frites at Cafe Orleans



These are the absolute BEST!  I've been craving them...have to get back down there for a monte cristo and these fries...

I forgot about this thread...dragged MIL to DCA yesterday for the Wild Bleu Yonder burger and Flyby fries at Taste Pilots but didn't take pics...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day One of our trip & we got there for a late dinner.  We got a regular hot dog & a chili dog at Coke Corner on Main Street:






Then we returned to the DL Hotel for our midnight snack of Mickey Shortbread Cookies & milk:






More to come over the next few days!!  Enjoy the "Food Porn"!!


----------



## charmama4

DizNee Luver said:


> Day One of our trip & we got there for a late dinner.  We got a regular hot dog & a chili dog at Coke Corner on Main Street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we returned to the DL Hotel for our midnight snack of Mickey Shortbread Cookies & milk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come over the next few days!!  Enjoy the "Food Porn"!!



Food Porn!!!!!  more more more give me more!!


----------



## Stacerita

charmama4 said:


> Food Porn!!!!!  more more more give me more!!


----------



## bonofreak

DizNee Luver said:


> Day One of our trip & we got there for a late dinner.  We got a regular hot dog & a chili dog at Coke Corner on Main Street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we returned to the DL Hotel for our midnight snack of Mickey Shortbread Cookies & milk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come over the next few days!!  Enjoy the "Food Porn"!!




Oh my goodness! The CHEESE on that chili dog is making me drool!     I LOVE cheese!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Two of the Food Porn:
The kids had breakfast at the River Belle Terrace:










We had an early lunch at Cafe Orleans.  This rated the best meal on our entire trip!!!  We got a French Onion Soup & Gumbo (our newest favorite food!!), we shared the Monte Cristo Sandwich which was hot, crisp & cheesy-licious!  We shared the Pomme Frittas & then were given a Celebration plate of 2 beignets interlocked together as an anniversary dessert.


















We had our dinner at Goofy's Kitchen......so many choices!!


























A picture of the Fantasmic Dessert Box:










Then we ended our evening drooling on the display case at Pooh's Corner:






















Enjoy....Day Three Pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## wdhinn89

Everything looks delicious!!!!








I can't believe $4.25 for a chocolate covered strawberry.  Are they HUGE?


----------



## DizNee Luver

They are very big strawberries but you're pretty much paying for the Disney-aspect of it.  I'm not a strawberry person, so we never bought one to try but they did look yummy!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the strawberries, they are so good.  They are the one snack I would break down and buy.


----------



## got2travel

I had some new pictures to share but sadly I lost my camera at the end of day 2. Still hoping it will turn up with Lost and Found. 

I can give reviews though. 


*Yamabuki*

I always knew there was a Japanese restaurant at Paradise Pier but just thought it was teriyaki and bento boxes. It was through this thread that I realized they had sushi! There were 5 of us and we sat at the sushi bar. We are all big sushi fans. We ended up only ordered 1 item off the menu and that was the kid's shrimp tempura bento box. Everything else, we just gave the sushi chef ideas of what we liked and he created some AMAZING rolls for us. Everything was very good. We were pleasantly surprised. We all thought we'd get mediocre sushi here, but it's a new favorite at DL.

We started with a large sashimi platter with ahi, salmon, albacore, scallops, octopus, and sea urchin. This was followed by a roll of salmon, ahi, and crab wrapped with daikon raddish instead of rice and nori and on the side was a sesame oil dipping sauce. We then had a roll with spicy tuna and thin sliced jalapeno, wrapped in nori then deep fried in tempura batter. We had a second one made without the jalapeno. Finally we had a roll with albacore, avacado and deep fried garlic chips. I had asked for garlic and the chef suggested he fry them. Everything he created was great and he really put a lot of thought into the presentation. I think he enjoyed making them as much as we enjoyed eating them. 


*White Water Snacks*

As usual the steak nachos were fantastic!!!! 

*
Carnation Cafe*

We had a late breakfast with Oscar. Interacting with this cast member who worked the parks when Walt was alive was probably one of the highlights of my trip. Oscar is such a personable guy. We said hello soon after we sat down and he checked on us throughout the meal. 

On to the food. I prefer lunch at the Cafe but breakfast is what worked out for us. The food was not bad, but nothing beyond you're normal breakfast. I probably won't be back for breakfast again. I had Oscar's Choice: Cafe Scramble which was scrambled eggs topped with cheese, Oscar's potatoes, bacon or sausage and a croissant. Mine came without the cheese so Oscar brought me out a cup full of cheese, more than I needed. He offered to reheat my plate in the microwave to melt the cheese, but I declined. I probably should have taken him up on his offer though because my food was only lukewarm. DS had the cinamon roll french toast which was fantastic but way too much sugar. It came with cream cheese frosting and syrup which of course DS put tons of each on his. 


*Naples*

First time eating here. I've picked up pizza sliced at Napolini and they were good. But hadn't eaten at the table service side until now. The thing I remember about it most was how loud it was. Seemed to me to be louder than Goofy's Kitchen and many people complain about how loud that it, though it doesn't bother me. There was 9 of us, so we probably made a lot of noise but it still seemed we had to talk over all the other noise. 

For appetizers we had fried calamari and mozarella sticks. I didn't try the mozarella, but we had 2 ordered and it was all eaten. We only had 1 order of calamari and we didn't finish it, that should tell you something. It had rings and tentacles. The rings were too chewy to me, and I didn't try the tentacles because I was disappointed in the rings. I shared a cup of minestrone and neither of us cared for it. It was pretty much a tomato soup with vegetables. There were no beans or pasta and that's what I like about minestrone. 

Half the table shared a huge pizza. It was all eaten so I guess it was good. I had pasta carbonara which was really good. I make it at home a lot but have never had it in a restaurant. Good to know that what I was making tasted really close to what I had that night. I didn't get the reviews from the rest of the folks but we had an order of mussels and a plate of spaghetti and meatballs. 


I also ate at Club 33 this trip but I do have the pictures from that. I'll post about that meal later once I've downloaded the pictures.


----------



## wdhinn89

DizNee Luver said:


> They are very big strawberries but you're pretty much paying for the Disney-aspect of it.  I'm not a strawberry person, so we never bought one to try but they did look yummy!





kaoden39 said:


> I love the strawberries, they are so good.  They are the one snack I would break down and buy.



My kids LOVE chocolate covered strawberries so I will be breaking down and buying them too


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

*got2travel*, were the sushi roll prices at Yamabuki reasonable? On allears.net they don't have the prices for the rolls, just the meals and a la carte things. I love sushi!


----------



## teatime

I love food porn!!!!!!!!!! keep it coming!! I would like to see some blue byou and some of the down town disney foods


----------



## got2travel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> *got2travel*, were the sushi roll prices at Yamabuki reasonable? On allears.net they don't have the prices for the rolls, just the meals and a la carte things. I love sushi!


 

I don't really remember, I just signed the bill, which was quite high but we were drinking too. I'll see if I still have the receipt when I get home from work.


----------



## DizNee Luver

teatime said:


> I love food porn!!!!!!!!!! keep it coming!! I would like to see some blue byou and some of the down town disney foods



Blue Bayou coming later this week, but today's edition does have food from the House of Blues!!

Breakfast at the Carnation Cafe.....very good & the potatoes are sooooooo tasty!!


















Lunch at the Tomorrowland Terrace.  We had a cheeseburger...yum!






Dinner at the House of Blues.  We found the food good, but definately thought the food at the Cafe Orlean's was far superior.  My son had the BBQ Chicken pizza & it was the bomb!!  Best plate on the table.  My hubby had the shrimp po-boy, my other son had the "Elwood" blackened chicken & I had the gumbo.  All of it was tasty & the service was pretty good.


















Tomorrow's edition of the Food Porn will be Ariel's Grotto Brkfst, Award Weiners & Taste Pilot's Grill


----------



## Stacerita

DizNee Luver said:


> Blue Bayou coming later this week, but today's edition does have food from the House of Blues!!
> 
> Breakfast at the Carnation Cafe.....very good & the potatoes are sooooooo tasty!!



That looks soooo yummy.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

got2travel said:


> I had some new pictures to share but sadly I lost my camera at the end of day 2. Still hoping it will turn up with Lost and Found.



I hope you find your camera!


----------



## got2travel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> *got2travel*, were the sushi roll prices at Yamabuki reasonable? On allears.net they don't have the prices for the rolls, just the meals and a la carte things. I love sushi!




Ok, found the receipt and no the prices were not reasonable. Well, maybe for the Disney resort they might be okay. The rolls ranged from $10-14, nigiri was $8 for 2 pieces, sashimi was $11 for 4 pieces. Everything was beautifully presented and tasted good, and we will be back. If you do go, just know that you will pay more because it's Disney property. It appears to be a pretty popular place. There was a couple next to us who were locals and Yamabuki was their favorite sushi place in the area. 




AmericanItGirl said:


> I hope you find your camera!




Thanks. I've checked in with Lost and Found every day since Saturday and so far it hasn't turned up. I'm already shopping for a new one. UGH! I just got that one last summer.


----------



## got2travel

Club 33

Luckily I had brought a second camera so I could take pictures here. We were there for lunch. They have a cold buffet, you order your entree off the menu, then a dessert buffet. This is my 2nd opportunity to eat at Club 33 and I am sad to say that the service and quality has gone downhill. I did not enjoy my visit this time as I had in the past. 

Cheeses, tomato & mozzarella salad, fruit





Ceasar salad, Spring greens salad, tortellini salad, house salad





Seafood - lobster tail (they refilled right after I took the picture), shrimp, crab claws





There was a last section with smoked salmon, potato salad with lamb chops, and a beef salad but I forgot to take a picture.

Kid's steak - no complaints, in fact one of the adults said the kid's steak was more tender than the adult entree





Halibut with lemon rissoto, tabouleh and asparagus - my son got this and his was delicious, he barely let me get a taste. His was moist and tender. But others at the table who also got the fish said it was way over cooked. They even sent it back and requested a steak. 





Pasta 3 by 3 - cream sauce with mild feta, marinara sauce, and a spicy marinara type sauce. The cream sauce one was the best. 





Dessert buffet - I was too stuffed to really taste much


----------



## pixleyyy

got2travel said:


> Club 33
> 
> 
> Dessert buffet - I was too stuffed to really taste much



Oh  man, I want to go just for the dessert buffet.  *drool*


----------



## Stacerita

Those desserts look yummy.


----------



## charmama4

got2travel said:


> Club 33
> 
> 
> Dessert buffet - I was too stuffed to really taste much



I have to ask, what are those liliac colored deserts??


----------



## got2travel

charmama4 said:


> I have to ask, what are those liliac colored deserts??


 
Some sort of blackberry spongecake. Wasn't sweet enough in my opinion.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Four, March 10:

Ariel's Grotto Breakfast













Award Weiners





Taste Pilot's Grill









Enjoy!!  Tomorrow's Food Porn Installment:  Lilo-n-Stitch Breakfast, Hungry Bear & Blue Bayou!!


----------



## wdwnut4life

ok I'm drooling now.


----------



## DisneyNic

That all looks so good.  We are doing breakfast at Ariel's during our trip in Sept.  Is there seconds at Ariel's or is it just a one tray/plate and that's it deal??  There will be 6 of us including 2 men who really know how to eat and I don't know if that will feed us all.....lol...


----------



## Michelle2

got2travel said:


> Club 33
> 
> Luckily I had brought a second camera so I could take pictures here. We were there for lunch. They have a cold buffet, you order your entree off the menu, then a dessert buffet. This is my 2nd opportunity to eat at Club 33 and I am sad to say that the service and quality has gone downhill. I did not enjoy my visit this time as I had in the past.



Hi Monica! 
I am so sorry to hear this   We will be going for our first time a week from today, and had a choice of lunch or dinner and chose lunch for the sake of our kids....seemed a better atmosphere for them, and the menu seemed more suited to them. I hate when things go downhill....at least we do not have anything to compare it to, and will be happy to just be there! 

Thanks for the pics! My DS16 said the pasta looked good, so he kinda has an idea what to order.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyNic said:


> That all looks so good.  We are doing breakfast at Ariel's during our trip in Sept.  Is there seconds at Ariel's or is it just a one tray/plate and that's it deal??  There will be 6 of us including 2 men who really know how to eat and I don't know if that will feed us all.....lol...



They give you food according to how many are in your party.  I'm assuming if you run out of something, you could request more.


----------



## Stacerita

I am going to have to try Ariel's for breakfast one of these days.  I have done dinner and lunch, but those pics look yummy.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

got2travel said:


> Ok, found the receipt and no the prices were not reasonable. Well, maybe for the Disney resort they might be okay. The rolls ranged from $10-14, nigiri was $8 for 2 pieces, sashimi was $11 for 4 pieces. Everything was beautifully presented and tasted good, and we will be back. If you do go, just know that you will pay more because it's Disney property. It appears to be a pretty popular place. There was a couple next to us who were locals and Yamabuki was their favorite sushi place in the area.



Actually, rolls in our area are around that price. And that's not even at a super fancy place.

Thank you so much!


----------



## got2travel

Michelle2 said:


> Hi Monica!
> I am so sorry to hear this   We will be going for our first time a week from today, and had a choice of lunch or dinner and chose lunch for the sake of our kids....seemed a better atmosphere for them, and the menu seemed more suited to them. I hate when things go downhill....at least we do not have anything to compare it to, and will be happy to just be there!
> 
> Thanks for the pics! My DS16 said the pasta looked good, so he kinda has an idea what to order.




Hey Michelle, how goes it?

You'll have a fabulous time! It's still a thrill just being inside there, so the food is secondary. Nothing was bad, except for the fish that was sent back, but it just wasn't what I had remembered. Given the chance, I'd still go again.


----------



## got2travel

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Actually, rolls in our area are around that price. And that's not even at a super fancy place.
> 
> Thank you so much!




I guess it's all relative then. Be sure to sit at the bar so you can chat with the chef to get some special rolls. The ones on the menu were pretty boring. Francisco seemed to really have a good time being creative for us.


----------



## dangerkitteey

wdhinn89 said:


> Everything looks delicious!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe $4.25 for a chocolate covered strawberry.  Are they HUGE?



We got a strawberry last trip that was the size of my fist... WORTH EVERY PENNY.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Food Porn, Day 5:

Lilo-n-Stitch buffet:












Great little buffet with plenty of choices. 

Hungry Bear Restaurant:








I love this restaurant....the burgers & chicken sandwiches are very good!!

Candy Shoppe on Main Street:









Blue Bayou Dinner (as promised a few days ago):
please excuse this pic it didn't come out, but wanted you to get the idea of what the crabcakes w/mango salsa looked like (it was delicious!!!)





We split the cajun-spiced salmon (we both were given a cup of gumbo...you chose gumbo or salad).  This was the best salmon I'd had in a very long time.  The split plate was plenty of food....I couldn't imagine having the full serving!! 





And of course we had to get the cookie boat for dessert......it IS as good as it looks!!!





I've also included a pic of the menu....not the easiest to read, but you can make out some of it.





Tomorrow will bring:  Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour Lunch, funnel cakes & PCH Grill for dinner!!


----------



## thmar

We'll be going in May...can't wait!  I'm not sure we have enough days to try all the food I want to.  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## hurleysweety

DizNee Luver said:


> We split the cajun-spiced salmon (we both were given a cup of gumbo...you chose gumbo or salad).  This was the best salmon I'd had in a very long time.  The split plate was plenty of food....I couldn't imagine having the full serving!!



How much did they charge you for the split plate?


----------



## Misskitty3

DizNee Luver said:


> Food Porn, Day 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Shoppe on Main Street:



What are those chocolate potatoe looking things?


----------



## charmama4

hurleysweety said:


> How much did they charge you for the split plate?



5 buckeroo's


----------



## DizNee Luver

hurleysweety said:


> How much did they charge you for the split plate?



We were charged $4.99 & it was well worth it!



Misskitty3 said:


> What are those chocolate potatoe looking things?



They were making easter eggs!!  Not the best picture, but really that's what it was...lol


----------



## Stacerita

Those crab cakes look tasty!


----------



## duncanssweetie

My dd's and I will be there in December for my little ones 8th bday. I have thoroughly enjoyed ALL the pics in this thread. I think we have decided to do Goofy's breakfast, Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe and I know a TON of snacks and other goodies that we will have. We have been to WDW several times and we're going again in June, but I think we are more excited about our DLR trip, lol. The snacks there looks a whole lot cuter !!

Are there any other meals that you think would make her trip even more special? My DH will still be Iraq then and I want her to have a great time and not be too sad that Daddy isn't there. 

p.s. I plan on taking pics and sharing with you guys when we return.


----------



## nancy drew

duncanssweetie said:


> My dd's and I will be there in December for my little ones 8th bday. I have thoroughly enjoyed ALL the pics in this thread. I think we have decided to do Goofy's breakfast, Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe and I know a TON of snacks and other goodies that we will have. We have been to WDW several times and we're going again in June, but I think we are more excited about our DLR trip, lol. The snacks there looks a whole lot cuter !!
> 
> Are there any other meals that you think would make her trip even more special? My DH will still be Iraq then and I want her to have a great time and not be too sad that Daddy isn't there.
> 
> p.s. I plan on taking pics and sharing with you guys when we return.



I would recommend the Minnie and Friends Breakfast in DL.  Its right in the park, so you don't have to go far away, and there are a ton of characters.  If anything, there were too many!  We couldn't go get food because more characters kept streaming out of the back!  And they are characters you won't see elsewhere, like the Fairy Godmother.


----------



## duncanssweetie

nancy drew said:


> I would recommend the Minnie and Friends Breakfast in DL.  Its right in the park, so you don't have to go far away, and there are a ton of characters.  If anything, there were too many!  We couldn't go get food because more characters kept streaming out of the back!  And they are characters you won't see elsewhere, like the Fairy Godmother.


Thanks so much !! I will definitely book that one too !!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Stacerita said:


> Those crab cakes look tasty!



They were very good!!  I'm just sorry the picture didn't come out better.  The mango salsa & the sauce on the plate (?) added to them quite nicely.


----------



## Vala

DizNee Luver said:


> They give you food according to how many are in your party.  I'm assuming if you run out of something, you could request more.



Yes, you can definitely request more of a food item offered, even if you have other things left. Very helpful if you've got picky eaters in the party.


----------



## Corpsebride

I just have to say that I love the food channel here on the Dis! I have a monster  of a cold right now and everything tastes like Nyquil or a vicks cough drop. So looking at food that I have had that I know tastes YUMMY back when I  was human, its really nice ! Thanks guys


----------



## DizNee Luver

I feel for you CorpseBride...we're all dealing with allergies since returning home.  Not a dry nose in the house & lots of sneezing.  Get better quick!!

Day 6, March 12:

Started our day at the Blue Ribbon Bakery:





Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin, Blueberry Muffin, Cinnamon Twist & a Rice Krispy Treat (cuz....rice krispies are a breakfast cereal...lol)

The kids had lunch at the Royal Street Veranda:





Gumbo in a Sourdough Soup Bowl.

And the River Belle Terrace:









Carved Turkey Sandwich Kid Meal & the BBQ Pork Sandwich....yum!

Mike's & my lunch with the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour:





We had the turkey on wheat roll with fruit & cookies....it was very good!

Snacks thru-out the day:





Dole Whip Float at the Dole Stand at the Tiki Room.









The famous Tigger Tail & a Celebration Marshmallow.  So sticky & super sweet...can't hardly get thru half of one (we shared & it was too much of a good thing)





Chocolate Brownie funnel cake & a powdered sugar funnel cake.  These are sold at the Stage Door Cafe...not sure why you can't get these inside the Golden Horseshoe....it looks like they share the same kitchen....??

We had dinner at the PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel.  It was large servings & very good.  The service is wonderful & we will definately include this restaurant on our next trip!!









The menu & the quesadilla appetizer....very tasty (the quesadilla, not the menu...lol)





















Fish-n-Chips, BBQ Ribs, Hawaiian Pizza, BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger, Mac-n-Cheese Kid Meal.

Anthony did the Make Your Own Pizza & created his own Sausage Pizza Masterpiece!!


















Tomorrow will have more Goofy's Kitchen, Coke Corner, Pat E. Cake birthday party & Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## LavenderPeach

All that food looks really yummy!  I like the Dis food channel too!  

I have a question.  What exactly is in the Gumbo?    I don't think I've ever had gumbo before so I'm clueless except I know it's some sort of soup-stew type thing.  Does it have seafood in it?  Is it spicy?

Oh, and how were the fish and chips?


----------



## charmama4

DizneeLuver, your son looks so focused in his pizza creation, love it!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yummy. was the make your own pizza on the kids menu? an did they have pepperoni in stead sausage? (my son for some reason wont eat sausage says its spicy tho loves his pepperoni 
An the other pizza was it big enough for two adults?


----------



## DizNee Luver

LavenderPeach said:


> All that food looks really yummy!  I like the Dis food channel too!
> 
> I have a question.  What exactly is in the Gumbo?    I don't think I've ever had gumbo before so I'm clueless except I know it's some sort of soup-stew type thing.  Does it have seafood in it?  Is it spicy?
> 
> Oh, and how were the fish and chips?



Gumbo is spicy with andoulle sausage in it.  The ones I had also had turkey in it.  Some gumbo's do use seafood.
The fish & chips were very good.  They look a bit dark in the picture, but they were perfectly cooked....hot & crispy.



charmama4 said:


> DizneeLuver, your son looks so focused in his pizza creation, love it!!



He was very focused.....the tongue comes out when he's zoned into something....lol



JadeDarkstar said:


> yummy. was the make your own pizza on the kids menu? an did they have pepperoni in stead sausage? (my son for some reason wont eat sausage says its spicy tho loves his pepperoni
> An the other pizza was it big enough for two adults?



Yes, the make your own pizza is on the kids menu.  You get a choice of one topping.....so pepperoni for your son will work!!

The personal pizza's are about 12".  Plenty for me to share with someone....others have bigger appetites.  So it would depend on who's eating it.


----------



## teatime

Those foods look sooo good!! Do they have the light up straws? ( tinkerbell and peter pan?


----------



## DisneyNic

Vala said:


> Yes, you can definitely request more of a food item offered, even if you have other things left. *Very helpful if you've got picky eaters in the party*.



That is the exact reason I asked.  We do have a very picky eater in our party which is ME.  That is why we are doing breakfast at Ariel's because there is nothing on their lunch/dinner menu that I think I would eat.  But I know I will enjoy the fruit and all the pastries so I am glad to know that we can get more because that means my family might actually get to have some fruit and pastries also.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty


----------



## DizNee Luver

teatime said:


> Those foods look sooo good!! Do they have the light up straws? ( tinkerbell and peter pan?



We didn't see any light up straws.... they had "magic" straws that change color when cold hits them & then they had the light up Tinkerbell & Lightning McQueen.


----------



## Misskitty3

DizNee Luver - Where is the Royal Street Veranda?  That gumbo looks yummy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Misskitty3 said:


> DizNee Luver - Where is the Royal Street Veranda?  That gumbo looks yummy!



If you're looking at the front of POTC...go off to your right, curl around where the staircase is that leads up to the "Dream Suite"...it should be right around that (kinda across from Cafe Orleans)..........  Hope that helps, & doesn't confuse you more!!


----------



## lulubelle

Wow, all the food at PCH Grill at PP looks REALLY good!  Especially the fish and chips.  The last time we ate there we each had mushroom soup and then split a club.  The soup was to die for, the club - eh.  We'll be trying it again - thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## DizNee Luver

You're very welcome!!!  It's worth giving it a try again!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DizNee Luver said:


> Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin, Blueberry Muffin, Cinnamon Twist & a Rice Krispy Treat (cuz....rice krispies are a breakfast cereal...lol)



That Mickey Rise Krispy is my kind of breakfast!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> That Mickey Rise Krispy is my kind of breakfast!!!!



You betcha!!!


----------



## charmama4

DizNee Luver,  I don't know if you went to the coffee shop in the DLH, but in case you did, did you happen to notice the mickey cookies?  Were they similiar to the ones you have posted previously?


----------



## DizNee Luver

charmama4 said:


> DizNee Luver,  I don't know if you went to the coffee shop in the DLH, but in case you did, did you happen to notice the mickey cookies?  Were they similiar to the ones you have posted previously?



sorry I didn't..... I bet they're probably the same...came from the same place!


----------



## charmama4

DizNee Luver said:


> sorry I didn't..... I bet they're probably the same...came from the same place!



worth a shot, thanx.


----------



## azdisneylover

Okay, I just love this board, and this thread especially! The only negative thing I can say about this is, I am salavating at the computer monitor, which in turn, makes the left side of my neck sweat! (When I had salivary cancer, there was a 50/50 chance the nerve endings from the glands could hook up to the sweat glands! So, now, when I eat, or even see/smell something that is wonderful, I sweat! LOL)
Keep all the great photos coming, I have a stack of napkins by me now when I get ready to read the disboards!


----------



## mikayla73

Oatmeal cookie from BRB





New cups





Turkey Sand and side of fruit. It came with beans ... not pictured. We put the BBQ sauce on it and was super yummy! I think this was from RBT.





Needs no intro!






Bonus pic - Chicago Dog - this from Portillo's in Buena Park, just down the street from Knott's. They also have a Italian beef that is awesome and the strawberry shortcake was soooo good! (Sorry no pic of that) This is another must do for our trips to Anaheim!


----------



## charmama4

mikayla73 said:


> Oatmeal cookie from BRB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! That cookie is huge?  Was it a crunchy or soft cookie?  How much was it?


----------



## DizNee Luver

We had one of those oatmeal raisin cookies from the Blue Ribbon Bakery...it is big & it was chewy & delicious!!!

Last day....Day 7, March 13:

Goofy's Kitchen breakfast buffet:


















































Coke Corner:









Pat E. Cake Birthday Party at the Plaza Inn....the cake each person gets:





Rainforest Cafe:





























Next post....just a few sweets!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Goodies from the candy shoppe on Main Street:





Rice Krispy Brick (actually better IMO than the Mickey Head ones)









Rocky Road









Peanut Butter Cup w/Chocolate Mickey Head









Smore's Bar

This was to stock up to take home with us.....not cheap, the rocky road was $7.95 each!!!!


----------



## Stacerita

DizNee Luver said:


> Rocky Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smore's Bar



Two of my faves.


----------



## DizNee Luver

They were heavenly.......


----------



## mikayla73

charmama4 said:


> Oh my gosh! That cookie is huge?  Was it a crunchy or soft cookie?  How much was it?



It was about $2. It was chewy and pretty good.


----------



## charmama4

mikayla73 said:


> It was about $2. It was chewy and pretty good.



Yummy, thanks.  I think with a big glass of milk that would be perfect!!


----------



## Stacerita

That mickey bar would go good right about now.


----------



## tetney12

Those smores look sooo yummy!  I can't wait till our trip this summer!


----------



## pycees312

March 10-14th trip stayed at the Disneyland hotel Concierge lounge. I will be posting pics of various foods and pics of the lounge items as well( found my camera cord!) I love Yamabuki so we had to go again lol.It was my birthday and they came with a littel surprise after dinner.





Kids bento box





Jazz Kitchen( this food was GREAT!)
Pastalaya




Hamburger





Disneyland Hotel Concierge Lounge


----------



## DizNee Luver

Stacerita said:


> That mickey bar would go good right about now.





tetney12 said:


> Those smores look sooo yummy!  I can't wait till our trip this summer!



Any of those goodies would go good right now!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

pycees312 said:


> March 10-14th trip stayed at the Disneyland hotel Concierge lounge. I will be posting pics of various foods and pics of the lounge items as well( found my camera cord!) I love Yamabuki so we had to go again lol.It was my birthday and they came with a littel surprise after dinner.



Oh my goodness - that is SO cute and clever!  Yamabuki (though I have never eaten there) seems like it would not have a lot of 'Mickey-influence' in or around the restaurant, so I like they they found a way to work him in to the menu while still maintaining the Japanese theme!!  Just so the diners never forget where they are!!


----------



## La2kw

Here are some photos from our trip this week.

Chili in a bread bowl from Coke Corner





Bengal Barbecue









Tiger Tails breadsticks





Safari Skewer- asparagus and bacon





Outback Vegetable skewer-veggie skewer





Chieftain chicken skewer- chicken with "polynesian" sauce





Banyan Beef- beef with spicy sauce


----------



## La2kw

Snacks from Pooh Corner


----------



## La2kw

Lunch at Cafe  Orleans






Pommes Frites - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade





"Crescent City" Salmon Salad - Fresh spinach and mixed baby greens, tossed with carmelized pecans, red grapes, navel orange segments, roasted sweet corn, and orange- cilantro vinaigrette - crowned with sauteed and pan-seared Atlantic Salmon. 





Three-Cheese Monte Cristo - Swiss, mozzarella and double creme Brie in a light batter, fried and served with berry puree $15.99





Monte Cristo - Sliced turkey, ham and Swiss cheese in a light batter, fried and served with berry puree 





"Mickey" shaped Beignets - Topped with powdered sugar and served with raspberry coulis and vanilla creme anglaise


----------



## La2kw

Redd Rockett's Pizza Port

Venus Vegetarian Pizza - Celestial tomato sauce with bell pepper, mushroom, red onion, olive and tomato, topped with feta and mozzarella cheeses





Mega Pepperoni Pizza - Celestial tomato sauce topped with mozzarella cheese and extra large slices of pepperoni.





Planetary Pizza Salad - Crisp lettuce with pepperoni, Roma tomatoes, mixed olives, and a Parmesan cheese blend, with vinaigrette dressing





Mars-inara with Meteoric Meatballs - Spaghetti and Celestial tomato sauce served with meatballs





Count Down Chicken Fusilli - Fusilli pasta tossed with seasoned grilled chicken, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic and Parmesan cream sauce with a touch of fresh basil





Starfield of Greens - Seasonal blend of mixed greens topped with Roma tomatoes, blue cheese, caramelized walnuts, dried cranberries and golden raisins, with basil vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## La2kw

Carmel Apples from Candy Palace/Penny Arcade


----------



## Queenbillabong

pycees312 said:


> March 10-14th trip stayed at the Disneyland hotel Concierge lounge. I will be posting pics of various foods and pics of the lounge items as well( found my camera cord!) I love Yamabuki so we had to go again lol.It was my birthday and they came with a littel surprise after dinner.
> 
> Disneyland Hotel Concierge Lounge



Did they have bottled water and other drinks available in the Concierge Lounge?  We're thinking of staying here in October and that would be a major plus!!!  Also, do they have evening snack type things like at other Concierge lounges, or mainly sweet stuff??


----------



## kaoden39

La2kw said:


> Bengal Barbecue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My absolute favorite place to eat at Disneyland.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Wow, thank you for all the great pics!  They are making me hungry!  The carmel apples look SO good, I might have to try one on our next trip.


----------



## Stacerita

I knew better to check this thread out today.  I am starving and everything looks so yummy.


----------



## 4everluvDisney

WOW...I have just spent the last 24 hours going through this whole thread. It was very helpful as my DH and I will be taking our first trip to DL in June On the must have list...baked potato soup, pomme frites, Monte Cristo, Bengal BBQ and Goofy's kitchen.
Just a couple of questions please...What is the Fantasmic dessert party (where, what, cost) and someone had mentioned sitting at the Chef's counter at Napa Rose. Is this something you make PS for and is there an extra cost?
Also, somewhere on one of these pages was a link to make the Tigger tails at home. If anyone knows which post or has the link I would love to have it to try to make them for my Grandchildren.
Thanks to all for your input


----------



## pycees312

Queenbillabong said:


> Did they have bottled water and other drinks available in the Concierge Lounge?  We're thinking of staying here in October and that would be a major plus!!!  Also, do they have evening snack type things like at other Concierge lounges, or mainly sweet stuff??



you know of all the concierge lounges now (I have stayed in all 3),
This was probably the worst in my opinion only. The afternoon hot appetizers while we were there were horrible. Only one i even remotely remember was some sort of teriyaki beef skewer. My DH disagrees with me but i clearly remember and have pics to prove the lounge at the PPH had more food avail( portions) and thier hot appetizers were good.
The Grand is the best concierge!!
Thier hot appetizers were scrumptious( mini crab cakes, wonton like item etc.
 and they are the only ones to serve the mickey scones. loved them
But in asnwer to your question yes lots of Coke, Sprite, milk, dasani water bottles no other selection but at the disneyland hotel they have a huuuge fridge like a sub zero size fride with nothing in it but coke, sprite, water, apple juice boxes and milk. my little loved this lol.


----------



## hurleysweety

Do you find you make up the difference of the extra money for concierge by getting the snacks from the lounge throughout the day? In other words, is the extra $$ worth the snacks?


----------



## smiley_face2

In case anyone in in the area on Tuesday March 31, Mimi's is giving out $3000. worth of gift cards to the first 75 customers starting at 9 am. it's their grand re-opening. It said in the email, gift cards will be in different denominations, but 3 thousand divided by 75 is $40. each.... I guess some may be more, and some less? I wish I were going to be there to take advantage!! I miss Mimi's!!


----------



## teacherlisa1978

I read yesterday that Yamabuki is closing, so everyone who is thinking about a PS might want to move quickly...

And I'm sad because it was on our list for December!


----------



## smiley_face2

Oh dear! where did you read that? They were just closed a year or so ago for a huge remodel too. 
There is a place in Garden Walk that has amazing sushi too, can't recall the name off the top of my head, but it's not as nice as Yamabuki IMHO.


----------



## Shakthi

teacherlisa1978 said:


> I read yesterday that Yamabuki is closing, so everyone who is thinking about a PS might want to move quickly...
> 
> And I'm sad because it was on our list for December!



It was announced that it will close on April 11th.


----------



## AC7179

That is sad......are they replacing it with anything?


----------



## smiley_face2

Well it sure is too bad. I think a location in Downtown Disney, or even the DL hotel would be much better. PPH is too out of the way for foot traffic through DTD.


----------



## smiley_face2

Did anyone get over to Mimi's this morning to get their gift card? I meant to have a look on the Hojo cam to see if the line was long but forgot!


----------



## teatime

pycees312 said:


> you know of all the concierge lounges now (I have stayed in all 3),
> This was probably the worst in my opinion only. The afternoon hot appetizers while we were there were horrible. Only one i even remotely remember was some sort of teriyaki beef skewer. My DH disagrees with me but i clearly remember and have pics to prove the lounge at the PPH had more food avail( portions) and thier hot appetizers were good.
> The Grand is the best concierge!!
> Thier hot appetizers were scrumptious( mini crab cakes, wonton like item etc.
> and they are the only ones to serve the mickey scones. loved them
> But in asnwer to your question yes lots of Coke, Sprite, milk, dasani water bottles no other selection but at the disneyland hotel they have a huuuge fridge like a sub zero size fride with nothing in it but coke, sprite, water, apple juice boxes and milk. my little loved this lol.


you mean you can get meals if you do concierge ??that all looks so good! do you only get a sampling or is it take what you want? all that looks so good!
 So of all the concierge at the three motels , what was the best ?? thanks


----------



## magicallyDisney001

All these pictures look great! I'm getting hungry just looking at them!


----------



## got2travel

teacherlisa1978 said:


> I read yesterday that Yamabuki is closing, so everyone who is thinking about a PS might want to move quickly...
> 
> And I'm sad because it was on our list for December!



That's so sad. I just discovered it and now its going to be gone.


----------



## robynv

I also want to ask about the concierge lounges.  We are staying for the first time at PPH concierge.. What will the offerings be like?  Could we make meals out of the food?  We know the drinks alone are a great value, but I am really hoping to save some cash on food if possible.  I would really love it if you could really describe the food in the lounge of PPH.

Also if you were going to do 2 meals what would it be?  My son would like a birthday dinner character meal.  And we love the fun dining at WDW, such as whispering canyon etc.. anything like that at DL?


----------



## Sherry E

robynv said:


> I also want to ask about the concierge lounges.  We are staying for the first time at PPH concierge.. What will the offerings be like?  Could we make meals out of the food?  We know the drinks alone are a great value, but I am really hoping to save some cash on food if possible.  I would really love it if you could really describe the food in the lounge of PPH.
> 
> Also if you were going to do 2 meals what would it be?  My son would like a birthday dinner character meal.  And we love the fun dining at WDW, such as whispering canyon etc.. anything like that at DL?



Pycess312 has some great photos of the PPH concierge offerings on Pages 72 and 73 of this very thread!  Here is the link to page 72 so you don't have to search for it:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1253888&page=72

There are 5 character meals to choose from.  Does your son like Princesses? If not, then you can rule out Ariel's Grotto.  People seem to love Minnie and Friends and Lilo and Stitch.  I love Goofy's Kitchen.  Storytellers is ok to me.  If I were doing only two separate meals at DLR, I would do Goofy's and probably Carnation Cafe.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

IMO if you are trying to justify the extra cost of CL on eating snacks you'll never come out ahead. Saying that I do love CL at GCH. You just should think of the food offerings as a sweet bonus. 

I am sad about yamabuki closing. Wonder if they'll replace it. I agree that PPH is just too far out of the way for a restaurant to keep busy.


----------



## Sherry E

Krissy Marissy said:


> IMO if you are trying to justify the extra cost of CL on eating snacks you'll never come out ahead. Saying that I do love CL at GCH. You just should think of the food offerings as a sweet bonus.
> 
> I am sad about yamabuki closing. Wonder if they'll replace it. I agree that PPH is just too far out of the way for a restaurant to keep busy.



Yeah, that's the problem.  Even though we do love our 'short cut' from the PPH through the GCH lobby, it is true that because PPH is across the street and not in the direct straight path/line that connects DLH to the entrances of both parks and provides access to the GCH, many people probably never make it over there or discover it because they don't _have_ to see it in passing from Point A to Point B.  I would bet that a lot of folks never knew Yamabuki existed.  If not for the Lilo and Stitch meal, PCH Grill would likely fall under the radar too.  Well PPH has to get another restaurant there in Yamabuki's place, so I can't wait to find out what it will be.  I think they are lacking in Asian cusine in DLR, so they should put something comparable in there, but something that kind of 'fits' in with the whole beach/surf theme on a more elegant level.  Maybe a really nice seafood place.  With so many places shutting down in DTD and now Yamabuki leaving, along with the transformation of DCA, the 'face' of DLR is changing before our eyes!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I agree with you Sherry on the Paradise Pier's location hurting them.  We had dinner at the PCH Grill & the restaurant was almost empty.  The food & service was superb & we're going again this trip.  I don't think people want to wander that far for a meal...which is a shame.  Yamabuki wasn't my type of restaurant but the pics on here, showed me that it was a very good restaurant & reviewers seemed to love it.  It & the PCH Grill just aren't visable enough unless you're staying at the hotel.
Maybe Disney can promote some of the restaurants out of the line of sight from the parks.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I agree with you Sherry on the Paradise Pier's location hurting them.  We had dinner at the PCH Grill & the restaurant was almost empty.  The food & service was superb & we're going again this trip.  I don't think people want to wander that far for a meal...which is a shame.  Yamabuki wasn't my type of restaurant but the pics on here, showed me that it was a very good restaurant & reviewers seemed to love it.  It & the PCH Grill just aren't visable enough unless you're staying at the hotel.
> Maybe Disney can promote some of the restaurants out of the line of sight from the parks.



I agree - Yamabuki is not my type of restaurant either, but the folks who liked it really seemed to speak highly of it so I guess it was a very good place.

I am ashamed to say that as many times as I have stayed at PPH, I have never even eaten at PCH Grill!!! Isn't that awful?  I barely even know it is there when I am a guest of that hotel, so how is anyone else across the street suppposed to know about it, especially folks who don't have PS's or dining plans of any kind and are just wandering around DLR looking for food?!!  Location is definitely key, because so many people make spontaneous dining decisions based on accidentally stumbling upon a restaurant en route to something else.  However, the more I hear about PCH Grill, I think I will have to try it.  I think I would like it.  PCH Grill and Steakhouse 55 are on my 'must try' list for the next couple of trips, and then either Lilo and Stitch or Minnie & Friends.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

I am just like you Sherry. I used to stay at PP before the GCH hotel opened and the only times we "ate" at PCH Grill was when we had room service...not often. PP is just so out of the way that it makes it hard to entice people over to eat/shop. If the food was super amazing and you couldn't find anything else better on all of the property then I would be a little more tempted to eat there. However with other places to find great meals without a long walk I just dont see it being a hoppin joint anytime soon


----------



## Sherry E

Krissy Marissy said:


> I am just like you Sherry. I used to stay at PP before the GCH hotel opened and the only times we "ate" at PCH Grill was when we had room service...not often. PP is just so out of the way that it makes it hard to entice people over to eat/shop. If the food was super amazing and you couldn't find anything else better on all of the property then I would be a little more tempted to eat there. However with other places to find great meals without a long walk I just dont see it being a hoppin joint anytime soon



Yes, sadly, I think you are right.  PPH won't be a hoppin' joint for destination eating unless they put a really fantastic restaurant in place of Yamabuki.  Now that I think of it, whenever I am taking the short cut either to or from PPH via the GCH lobby, and I pass by the PCH Grill - it always looks virtually empty.  There may be people at a couple of tables but basically it never looks crowded.  And I hear the food is really good there - DizNee Luver confirmed that.  I think I forgot that PCH Grill was behind the room service food.  I _almost_ ordered room service on the December trip when I was by myself for one night.....but instead ate the rest of my gingerbread man with ears cookie and my Snowman cookie!!:thumbsup  Anyway, I am going to try to make a point of eating at PCH Grill on one of the next trips.  We know they probably have to keep it open and not close it like with Yamabuki because they have to have a character meal in that hotel, so some restaurant has to be up and functioning in the PPH at all times to host the character meal.

Who knows?  Even though Yamabuki and PCH Grill are not the same sort of cuisine, maybe now that Yamabuki is closing PCH Grill will actually pick up a tiny bit in business because it will be basically the only choice for table-service eating (not counting the little coffee/snack/sandwich place in the lounge area) for a little while.  Some of the PPH hotel guests who are tired and hungry but don't want to schlep across the street to where all the restaurants are may just saunter downstairs and into PCH Grill because it's right there.


----------



## Mom of three

Our very first DL trip 3 years ago we stayed at PPH and felt compelled to eat at PCH Grill for the mere convenience. It was okay, nothing great. Actually got bored with the menu and grimmaced at the thought of trying to find something that sounded good. We did not even try Yamabuki for the fact that it did not appease to the rest of the family, only myself.

I really wish I would have explored our dining options a little more and ventured out. But I suppose you learn things as you go along.


----------



## Sherry E

Mom of three said:


> Our very first DL trip 3 years ago we stayed at PPH and felt compelled to eat at PCH Grill for the mere convenience. It was okay, nothing great. Actually got bored with the menu and grimmaced at the thought of trying to find something that sounded good. We did not even try Yamabuki for the fact that it did not appease to the rest of the family, only myself.
> 
> I really wish I would have explored our dining options a little more and ventured out. But I suppose you learn things as you go along.



Is PCH Grill sort of the standard burgers and sandwiches kind of place, or are there more chicken, steak, pasta and pizza-type dishes?  

I really wish they would bring back the Monorail Cafe.  That place was great.  It was a coffee shop-diner type of place, but really good food.  I suppose they couldn't put the Monorail Cafe in the PPH because its original home was the DLH and it wouldn't make sense, but I wish they would!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Wrong post


----------



## QueenDoOver

Sherry E said:


> Is PCH Grill sort of the standard burgers and sandwiches kind of place, or are there more chicken, steak, pasta and pizza-type dishes?
> 
> I really wish they would bring back the Monorail Cafe.  That place was great.  It was a coffee shop-diner type of place, but really good food.  I suppose they couldn't put the Monorail Cafe in the PPH because its original home was the DLH and it wouldn't make sense, but I wish they would!



PCH definetly has the chicken, steack, pasta, pizza, salad, soup stuff.  But, we have always found it to be very mediocre, and we are always the only ones eating in there too.  
But, they are a gem for breakfast in the morning, roomservice.  We would order one breakfast, the americana?  which came with juice and cocoa and then an extra coffee carafe with extra cream.  It fed our family of 4 breakfast, and gave us enough coffee and left over cocoa to have an iced mocha when we returned for afternoon break.


----------



## Sherry E

QueenDoOver said:


> PCH definetly has the chicken, steack, pasta, pizza, salad, soup stuff.  But, we have always found it to be very mediocre, and we are always the only ones eating in there too.
> But, they are a gem for breakfast in the morning, roomservice.  We would order one breakfast, the americana?  which came with juice and cocoa and then an extra coffee carafe with extra cream.  It fed our family of 4 breakfast, and gave us enough coffee and left over cocoa to have an iced mocha when we returned for afternoon break.



I had one night and one morning to myself at PPH last December (in between friend arrivals), and I was tempted to order room service for either dinner or breakfast, and I decided against both.  BUT, I looked at the menu and I saw that American or Americana breakfast and that was the one I was going to order IF I had ordered.  I remember thinking it looked really good, and it sounds like a lot of food!  Very clever idea to use your leftover coffee and cocoa to have iced mochas when you got back in the afternoon!!


----------



## Stacerita

Took a few pics at Redd Rockets last week.

Chicken Fusilli (sorry, DBF and I started eating it before I took a pic)





Cesar Salad





Slice of cheese pizza cut in half to share.


----------



## Stacerita

Various treats from Pooh Corner


----------



## QueenDoOver

Stacerita said:


> Took a few pics at Redd Rockets last week.
> 
> Chicken Fusilli (sorry, DBF and I started eating it before I took a pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cesar Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slice of cheese pizza cut in half to share.



That was by far my family's favorite meal, and place to eat.  We did the garden salad instead of the ceasar and my husband and I shared too.  It was plenty.  The bottomless pit 12 year old had to have his own, of course!


----------



## charmama4

Stacerita said:


> Various treats from Pooh Corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



I swear I have to try one of these apples, along with a dole whip, Mickey rice crispy treat and corn dog and cupcake, churro and and and and and.....!!!


----------



## Stacerita

QueenDoOver said:


> That was by far my family's favorite meal, and place to eat.  We did the garden salad instead of the ceasar and my husband and I shared too.  It was plenty.  The bottomless pit 12 year old had to have his own, of course!



DBF and I always share the chicken fusilli.  We usually will also get something like a salad or a slice of pizza as well.  But we have found that is too much for us now.  The pasta is more than enough.  And it saves room for other snacks.

DD and her friend each got a slice of pizza and they shared the salad.


----------



## teacherlisa1978

It fed our family of 4 breakfast, and gave us enough coffee and left over cocoa to have an iced mocha when we returned for afternoon break.[/QUOTE]

Good idea-did you have to leave a note or something for housekeeping so they wouldn't clear the leftover coffee and cocoa away?


----------



## Sherry E

teacherlisa1978 said:


> Good idea-did you have to leave a note or something for housekeeping so they wouldn't clear the leftover coffee and cocoa away?



It's funny you asked that!  That was my first thought when I read about the iced mocha too!  Perhaps they could store it in the mini-fridge?


----------



## wdhinn89

If you go to Ralph Brennan Jazz Kitchen for Lunch, can you get dessert?  Specifically the Beignets?


----------



## Stacerita

wdhinn89 said:


> If you go to Ralph Brennan Jazz Kitchen for Lunch, can you get dessert?  Specifically the Beignets?



Yes.  We went for lunch on Thanksgiving, and Beignets were one of the choices for dessert.  We didn't get it though, wish we did.


----------



## wdhinn89

Thanks!  The All Ears lunch menu didn't show any desserts and I was a little worried


----------



## Dopey's MIL

got2travel said:


> Club 33
> 
> Luckily I had brought a second camera so I could take pictures here. We were there for lunch. They have a cold buffet, you order your entree off the menu, then a dessert buffet. This is my 2nd opportunity to eat at Club 33 and I am sad to say that the service and quality has gone downhill. I did not enjoy my visit this time as I had in the past.


 
I've heard many different quotes on prices there...I have a friend who is trying to make reservations for me in May.  Is the price close to $100 per person?


----------



## QueenDoOver

Sherry E said:


> It's funny you asked that!  That was my first thought when I read about the iced mocha too!  Perhaps they could store it in the mini-fridge?



I put the cream, cocoa, juice etc in the fridge.  I set the coffee pot on top of the tv stand thingy, and they never took it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Taste Pilot's Grill:

BBQ Chicken Sandwich--





Cheeseburger--






ESPN Zone:

Cheesesteak Sandwich--





Spicy Bacon Cheeseburger--





Grilled Chicken & Avocado Wrap--






Whitewater Snacks:

Turkey Sandwich:





Chicken Salad on Croissant:





Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad:






Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn:


















Sweet Treats at Pooh's Corner:






















these were from our April 5-7 trip


----------



## Stacerita

DizNee Luver said:


> Taste Pilot's Grill:
> 
> BBQ Chicken Sandwich--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeseburger--



Those both look yummy.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

I am getting hungry!!! Still have 2 more weeks


----------



## DizNee Luver

Stacerita said:


> Those both look yummy.



Taste Pilot's Grill is definately one of our favorites!!!


----------



## Stacerita

DizNee Luver said:


> Taste Pilot's Grill is definately one of our favorites!!!



Mine too.  I like the criss cut fries.  Their burgers are delish.  And I actually like their ribs too.  Mmmmm!


----------



## hurleysweety

Haven't been to Taste Pilot's yet, but plan too after all the yummy photos! Also, heads up that you can't use Disney gift cards at Taste Pilot's Grill.


----------



## Sherry E

I actually put some of those soft criss cut fries on my BBQ chicken sandwich at TPG, to give it more texture and oomph!  YUM.  Of course, my face was a sloppy, barbecuey mess when I was done, but nothing that some Kleenex Splash 'n' Go hand/face wipes could not handle!


----------



## Stacerita

Sherry E said:


> I actually put some of those soft criss cut fries on my BBQ chicken sandwich at TPG, to give it more texture and oomph!  YUM.  Of course, my face was a sloppy, barbecuey mess when I was done, but nothing that some Kleenex Splash 'n' Go hand/face wipes could not handle!



That sounds interesting.  I may have to give it a go.


----------



## Sherry E

Stacerita said:


> That sounds interesting.  I may have to give it a go.



Yes, give it a go!  Can't hurt.  It's all mushed up into one messy sandwich.  The fries were flat enough and soft enough to be able to put on top of the chicken and bite into them (they would likely work even better on a burger), and the 'glue' that held them there was the BBQ sauce.  It was only when I began to get a tad overzealous in thinking I could pile a mound of fries on the sandwich that things went horribly awry and BBQ sauce and potato parts spewed everywhere.  But one or two fries were all right to add a little extra bit of texture to it!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Our wonderful waiter at Storyteller's Cafe gave my DPs a delicious anniversary dessert! They were wearing their "Happy Anniversary" buttons and was suprised by the wonderful gesture since we were actually celebrating my bro's b-day that day and their anniversary was a couple days before. The dessert is a dark chocolate Mickey Mouse mousse and let me tell ya, it was rich and delish! Mmmm...:9 We barely finished it since we were full from our dinner! lol.


----------



## Stacerita

Sherry E said:


> It was only when I began to get a tad overzealous in thinking I could pile a mound of fries on the sandwich that things went horribly awry and BBQ sauce and potato parts spewed everywhere.





I would probably end up wearing most of it.


----------



## roxy72

I think I saw something earlier in this thread about a Tinkerbell Twist drink. It's like a slushie. Can someone tell me where to buy this?


----------



## got2travel

Dopey's MIL said:


> I've heard many different quotes on prices there...I have a friend who is trying to make reservations for me in May.  Is the price close to $100 per person?



I was there for lunch and it was $69.00 plus tax and tip. If you order a drink from the bar, that is extra. So yes, about $100 per person is right on. I think dinner is slightly higher though.


----------



## charmama4

Where is this thread no longer a sticky?  Just curious...


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

charmama4 said:


> Where is this thread no longer a sticky? Just curious...


 
It's combined with the other stickies under the FAQ thread.  There were too many stickies on the board so I consolidated them.


----------



## charmama4

Thanks Mary Jo.  I was just wondering  It's that spring cleaning time I suppose.


----------



## FutureAriel

Whenever we go to DL my family always eats lunch at the Hungry Bear, and give any leftover french fries to the ducks. 

I really need to try those pommes frites next time. 

How much does a Tigger Tail cost?


----------



## mechurchlady

Hungry Bear is going down for refurb next month for a couple weeks.
Tigger Tail was like $3 and change if I remember right.


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Thank God the Food Porn is not gone! I about had a heart attack when I couldn't find it up with the other stickys!!!!


----------



## wdwnut4life

good to consolidate everything!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

mechurchlady said:


> Hungry Bear is going down for refurb next month for a couple weeks.



Laurie, do you remember what days?


----------



## roxy72

FutureAriel said:


> Whenever we go to DL my family always eats lunch at the Hungry Bear, and give any leftover french fries to the ducks.
> 
> I really need to try those pommes frites next time.
> 
> How much does a Tigger Tail cost?



Cute idea about giving the fries to ducks. I like sitting down there and watching the ducks swim by. 

Iirc, my Tigger Tail (as of mid-March) was around $3.75.


----------



## teatime

*Any more food pics? I need a fix*


----------



## pycees312

hurleysweety said:


> Do you find you make up the difference of the extra money for concierge by getting the snacks from the lounge throughout the day? In other words, is the extra $$ worth the snacks?


I belong to DVC so I always use points. Would I pay cash probably not.



teatime said:


> you mean you can get meals if you do concierge ??that all looks so good! do you only get a sampling or is it take what you want? all that looks so good!
> So of all the concierge at the three motels , what was the best ?? thanks


Well it is open to take what you want in terms of the offerings avail but I would not get greedy lol. With the drinks they say 2 per person per trip but I’ve seen people take drinks to have later in the park. And to me this is fine they are there to be used and you paid for it.Could you make a meal sure but would you want to every night no.
Grand hotel is the best in terms of size, offerings, hours(it stays open the latetest), 2nd the Paradise Pier(by the way Jerry the concierge attend is the best ever!) and then the Disneyland hotel. Me personally I will never pay for the Disneyland hotel concierge again but that is me. 



Sherry E said:


> Pycess312 has some great photos of the PPH concierge offerings on Pages 72 and 73 of this very thread!  Here is the link to page 72 so you don't have to search for it:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1253888&page=72
> ..


Sherry you are the best and always know where to look for things! I would have never been able to tell anyone where to go to look for past photos. My blog also has pics avail as well as video of the paradise pier/Disneyland concierge you can get there by clicking on my name and going to my home page ( for best viewing select albums, then all albums, then select the one you wish to view)enjoy everyone

 ooh wasnt this thread a sticky?? why is it no longer at the top???


----------



## Sherry E

pycees312 said:


> Sherry you are the best and always know where to look for things! I would have never been able to tell anyone where to go to look for past photos. My blog also has pics avail as well as video of the paradise pier/Disneyland concierge you can get there by clicking on my name and going to my home page ( for best viewing select albums, then all albums, then select the one you wish to view)enjoy everyone
> 
> ooh wasnt this thread a sticky?? why is it no longer at the top???




Thanks, Pycees312!  For some reason, certain people's pictures stick out in my mind.  If someone posts a LOT of photos of a certain meal or something, I try to make a mental note of it because inevitably, down the road, someone will post wanting to see exactly what those photos show.  So whenever anyone even hints at the PPH concierge stuff, my mind instantly goes to your pictures, and when someone else wants to see photos of Goofy's Kitchen or the Lilo and Stitch buffet, I instantly think of J.C.andAli'sMom or Got2travel!  I can find a lot of threads with those pictures in my list of subscribed threads in the User CP section, so that helps to speed up the process of finding links for people!!


----------



## roxy72

So is the Tinkerbell Twist beverage still available? I know it was for the 50th anniversary..but I'd love to try one!


----------



## KerTggr

roxy72 said:


> So is the Tinkerbell Twist beverage still available? I know it was for the 50th anniversary..but I'd love to try one!



Yes.  I went there on March 30th and it was available both @ the Fantasyland location and Paradise Pier location.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

What happened to the BEST sticky in the world?!?? I had to search for my food fix


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I know! I found this thread on the second page! Yikes! 

Well I have some food pictures to share!

My spicy corn dog from the Corn Dog Castle in DCA.






My strawberry margarita from the margarita stand in DCA.






Goodies from the Bakersfield Bakery in DCA.
















Sticky bun.






Clam chowder from Royal Street Veranda in DL.


----------



## pixleyyy

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Goodies from the Bakersfield Bakery in DCA.


Oh, chocolate croissants.  *drool*


----------



## roxy72

KerTggr said:


> Yes.  I went there on March 30th and it was available both @ the Fantasyland location and Paradise Pier location.



Thanks! I'm still learning my way around the parks- can you tell me the name of the carts or restaurants (in Fantasyland and Paradise Pier) that sell this?


----------



## PrincessYessenia

prettyprincessbelle said:


> My strawberry margarita from the margarita stand in DCA.



Are their margaritas any good?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

pixleyyy said:


> Oh, chocolate croissants.  *drool*



I know, don't they look super delish? 



PrincessYessenia said:


> Are their margaritas any good?



Actually yes! The strawberry one was really good. I didn't try the other one. It had just enough tequila in it for me where it wasn't too much. I enjoyed it.


----------



## KerTggr

roxy72 said:


> Thanks! I'm still learning my way around the parks- can you tell me the name of the carts or restaurants (in Fantasyland and Paradise Pier) that sell this?



Don't know the names, but...The fantasyland one is across from the entrance to the matterhorn, next to the face painting.  The one on Paradise Pier is between the maliboomer & the orange stinger.  HTH!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

KerTggr said:


> Don't know the names, but...The fantasyland one is across from the entrance to the matterhorn, next to the face painting.  The one on Paradise Pier is between the maliboomer & the orange stinger.  HTH!



I _think_ there is one in a Bug's Land in DCA too.


----------



## BecBennett

Can anyone tell me if there's generally onion in cheesesteak sandwiches?


----------



## Stacerita

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know! I found this thread on the second page! Yikes!
> 
> Well I have some food pictures to share!
> 
> My spicy corn dog from the Corn Dog Castle in DCA.



That looks yummy!  I may have to get one on Sunday.


----------



## soon2bmrs87

luvsmickey1968 said:


> They really are expensive but are so worth it!
> No one makes a caramel apple like Disneyland!
> They sure are hard to eat though without making yourself a mess and actually prefer to cut them up.  However, getting them back to the hotel without having a bite takes a lot of willpower!
> The last time I went to disneyland I went with my friend and my family's #1 request was caramel apples!




I agree, I've had many of caramel apples from everywhere and none of them are as good as Disneyland's!


----------



## soon2bmrs87

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Another snack (that's half eaten). We always get these at the little ice cream stand right on top of the pier at DCA. It's called Catch a Flave. They have so many different flavors that they 'swirl' into your soft serve. This one here is orange and DBF always gets this flavor. I either get bubble gum or cotton candy.




OMG me & my boyfriend loveeeeeeee that ice cream place! Its so delicious.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Stacerita said:


> That looks yummy!  I may have to get one on Sunday.



Get it get it!!! 



soon2bmrs87 said:


> OMG me & my boyfriend loveeeeeeee that ice cream place! Its so delicious.



Isn't it? The line is never very long either, which always makes that a plus!!!


----------



## gramto2boys

Im going to get one of these each day I leave the parks LOL! I know there only in DCA but where? I figure on my way out of the park I will stop for the grand son to get a good and grammy to 







What are the other flavors?? and are these super expensive?? ,mmmmmmmmmm it looks soooooooo good


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

gramto2boys said:


> Im going to get one of these each day I leave the parks LOL! I know there only in DCA but where? I figure on my way out of the park I will stop for the grand son to get a good and grammy to
> 
> What are the other flavors?? and are these super expensive?? ,mmmmmmmmmm it looks soooooooo good





In DCA over in between the Pacific Warf Cafe and Cocina Cucamunga in the Pacific Warf area. It's called Rita's Margarita's (I think). They have strawberry and regular lemon lime flavors. They also sell non-alcoholic ones and I think they have one other flavor for those kind. I want to say it was aroun $7something? It was pretty big, I could barely finish it.


----------



## gramto2boys

I wish I had one now!! I figure I will get it, and drink it on the way back to my room  even this gramma has to have something to " give her that kick "


----------



## jemilah

Wow I wonder why I have never had one.  One more thing to add to the gotta have list and the kids can have a non alcohol one too and just pretend they are drunk


----------



## teatime

jemilah said:


> Wow I wonder why I have never had one.  One more thing to add to the gotta have list and the kids can have a non alcohol one too and just pretend they are drunk


----------



## bumbershoot

*DizNee Luver*, your pictures are amazing.  Why?  Because I'm a long-time, happy, vegetarian, but found myself getting really super-hungry while looking at your pictures.


----------



## kaoden39

bumbershoot said:


> *DizNee Luver*, your pictures are amazing.  Why?  Because I'm a long-time, happy, vegetarian, but found myself getting really super-hungry while looking at your pictures.



Hi!  Long time no see!


----------



## got2travel

gramto2boys said:


> I wish I had one now!! I figure I will get it, and drink it on the way back to my room  even this gramma has to have something to " give her that kick "


 

Just an FYI, they won't let you leave the park with them. That's why they are in those bright yellow cups. 

Now if you have an alternative cup to pour it in......


----------



## teatime

got2travel said:


> Just an FYI, they won't let you leave the park with them. That's why they are in those bright yellow cups.
> 
> Now if you have an alternative cup to pour it in......


  Ok, Im packing a cup to. thanks for the tip


----------



## mechurchlady

I am back from Hooks Pointe and Calvin loved the presentation of his steak and shrimp so much he was hesitant to eat it.  I wish I had a camera to share with you.  They have a $3 or $4 split plate available.


----------



## disneydreamer74

OKay I posted these to  another thread today , but since I have dug them up...here goes!






Napolini's pizza. It was very good actually. It looks greasy but was not at all. I think it is so good b/c it is always fresh. They made them one pizza at a time. A worker from Naples (next door) brought over some half pizzas that he thought would get old there. The manager jumped up and said "No take it back or throw it away. We don't serve old pizza" I was impressed with that! cannot remember the price per slice, but 1 piece was enough! Pretty cheap meal though. Stay away from the dough bites (appetizers) they were bland,no flavor.






Alas, my beloved Tigger tail fudge from Marceline's Confectionery. sadly, I ate the whole thing in 2 days. Very rich but i did not care. Part vanilla fudge, part peanut butter fudge, part chocolate fudge. I will be looking for it again on this trip for sure!

Also gonna get more food porn this time! Did not get that much this last trip! More to come in July!


----------



## BecBennett

I'm hoping to get more food porn this trip too! I forgot to photograph a bunch of meals, and I never got to take any of DF's meals.

This time though, hopefully I'll be prepared!


----------



## aussietravellers

subscribing


----------



## teatime

We need more pics.............. !! Im just saying


----------



## BecBennett

I'm getting there as fast as I can!!!


----------



## teatime

BecBennett said:


> I'm getting there as fast as I can!!!


  It can not be soon enough!! people go to the park and forget to post there pictures ! I plan on having every food plate and goodie posted here by the 30th of august. ( I got the 19th thru the 26th ) I know how fun it is to see all the good foods, I want to bless someone else 
HAve a great trip Bec!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

I lost this thread and never posted this one!






But it might be unfair because it was a dream suite thing..I'm posting merely to show how AWESOME Disney is with chocolate!!


----------



## disneydreamer74

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> I lost this thread and never posted this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it might be unfair because it was a dream suite thing..I'm posting merely to show how AWESOME Disney is with chocolate!!




OMG!! What is that heavenly concoction? yummy!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

The whole thing, minus the plate, the fruit and the sugar poinsettia is CHOOOOCOLATE

It was AMAZING!


----------



## SSRJen

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> I lost this thread and never posted this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it might be unfair because it was a dream suite thing..I'm posting merely to show how AWESOME Disney is with chocolate!!



That is amazing. Too beautiful to eat!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

I won't pretend there wasn't any guilt when we destroyed it.

But magically we got over it when we tasted it. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm

Actually, a tip..that much chocolate split between two people=not good. (ya we totally almost ate it all..HAHAHHA)


----------



## BecBennett

Yeah... Now I sorta wish you didn't post that...


----------



## nancy drew

I kept eating half my food, then remembering that I had wanted to photograph it for the food porn thread!  

But I got a few good ones!

This was lunch at the Blue Bayou:

The salad:






Veggies and dip for the kids, and the yummy bread:






The Monte Cristo, sans ham:






Kids macaroni and cheese:






And the Flying Dutchman! 






I'll be back with a couple more later...


----------



## Stacerita

EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> I lost this thread and never posted this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it might be unfair because it was a dream suite thing..I'm posting merely to show how AWESOME Disney is with chocolate!!



That looks so good.




nancy drew said:


> I kept eating half my food, then remembering that I had wanted to photograph it for the food porn thread!
> 
> But I got a few good ones!
> 
> This was lunch at the Blue Bayou:
> 
> The salad:



Im sad that the wedge salad is gone.


----------



## nancy drew

From the Celebration Roundup:

The mugs:






The food!!!!!:











Dessert:


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

Is that cake inside the cone?


----------



## wideeyedwonder

DizNee Luver said:


> Day Two of the Food Porn: we shared the Monte Cristo Sandwich which was hot, crisp & cheesy-licious!



I know I am responding to a months-old post, but that Monte Cristo is calling my name...I'll have to wait until early October, however!  



smiley_face2 said:


> the chicken dinner at the plaza inn...Oh my gosh I wish I could reach right in there and eat it right now!!



The Plaza Inn fried chicken is one of our newly discovered favorites!  (It's so big that my wife and I share).


----------



## oscarkitty1

Does anyone have a picture of the Tri Tip entree from Ariel's Grotto?  I'll be going for dinner there in July, and I haven't been since they changed the menu.  I loved the Fish and Chips from the old menu (I know, not exactly gourmet)!  Now I can't decide what to get on the new menu.

Thanks!


----------



## smiley_face2

wideeyedwonder said:


> The Plaza Inn fried chicken is one of our newly discovered favorites!  (It's so big that my wife and I share).



We do too!  but I've read they are doing some portion downsizing  I think they realised too many people are doing just that. I've not seen or heard from anyone who has actually had it in the last 3 months since we were there last to see if it's happened yet. Last time, I asked for the brown gravy on the mashed potatoes instead...it was...


----------



## nancy drew

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Is that cake inside the cone?



Yep!  And beneath the cupcake is another layer of frosting and strawberries (or cherries, in the chocolate one).


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

nancy drew said:


> Yep!  And beneath the cupcake is another layer of frosting and strawberries (or cherries, in the chocolate one).



Yumm-O


----------



## reynmagsmom

Bump!


----------



## teatime

those pictures of the salad and the monte cristo is sooooooo good looking 
I hope more people start posting there meals, come on people feed the need here


----------



## reynmagsmom

I plan on taking fotos of everything we eat in August!!!


----------



## teatime

reynmagsmom said:


> I plan on taking fotos of everything we eat in August!!!



Me to, I can not wait to see yours  
Come on people, where is your dining pictures?? you have to eat in disneyland, show us your foods


----------



## yellowfish78

Thanks for bumping this up!  I was looking for this yesterday.  Here's from our trip 5/15-5/17...
Blue Bayou Lunch
Tesora Island Chicken - Blackened, roasted and finished to perfection in pan au jus with Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables




Half of Le Special de Monte Cristo - Turkey, ham, and swiss cheese in a battered egg bread, lightly fried to a golden brown with Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables




Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya - A robust combination of king crab, jumbo gulf shrimp, mahi mahi, tasso ham, andouille sausage, and chicken, tossed with Cajun-style "dirty rice"





PCH Grill Dinner:
Crab Louis - Greens, Tomato, Hard-Boiled Egg, Avocado, Crab Meat and Thousand-Island Dressing.




Mushroom Soup - Rich & Creamy, with Hearty Forest Mushrooms




Mushroom Classic - Covered with Sauteed Mushrooms and Swiss Cheese




The Bacon Classic - Topped with Crispy Bacon, Cheddar & BBQ Sauce





Wine Country Trattoria Lunch:
Spagetti and Meatball




Chicken Panini - Pressed sandwich of seasoned chicken breast with arugula, roasted red bell pepper, and Provolone cheese served on grilled focaccia with a pesto garlic mayonnaise on the side




Chicken Alfredo Lasagna - Layers of tender pasta, citrus marinated chicken, spinach and Italian cheeses with a creamy Alfredo sauce 




Tuscan Salad - Hearty salad of white beans, beets, black olives, red bell peppers, celery, salami, Roma tomatoes, mixed garden greens, mozzarella and our house-made croutons





Pacific Wharf Cafe
Bakersfield Broccoli and Cheese - Choice florets of broccoli and cauliflower are simmered in a chicken broth with rich Cheddar cheese, onion, celery and carrots





Rainforest Cafe Breakfast
Tonga Toast - Cinnamon French toast with warm maple syrup topped with fresh strawberries and bananas with sausage




Cranberry Waffle - Freshly made Belgian waffle baked with cranberries and topped with raspberry sauce with bacon


----------



## teatime

Oh MY GOSH !! those pictures are devine!!!!!! the mushroom soup, is that at the PCH Grill? not sure where that is but Im so there! was it good? oh and them burgers OHHHHHH I want one now!! thank you, from the bottom of my heart for posting these and feeding my sould ( with food heaven )


----------



## kaoden39

Wonderful pictures.  Is your hand okay?


----------



## yellowfish78

Soup was from PCH Grill and the food was really good there.  It was the best "priced" food on property too which shocked the heck out of us.  

Pacific Wharf was our least favorite - having a bread bowl filled with soup is logical, but with plastic silverware and not even half a ladle of soup in the bread it's just too hard to eat.  

Forgot to take a picture of the salmon from Blue Bayou, and a few sticks of BBQ beef/veggies from Bengal BBQ.  

If I had to pick a favorite - though no meal really blew me out of the water - it would have to be the salad from Wine Country Trattoria.

Not my hand - that's my mom's, she sprained it falling into a van.


----------



## teatime

yellowfish78 said:


> Soup was from PCH Grill and the food was really good there.  It was the best "priced" food on property too which shocked the heck out of us.
> 
> Pacific Wharf was our least favorite - having a bread bowl filled with soup is logical, but with plastic silverware and not even half a ladle of soup in the bread it's just too hard to eat.
> 
> Forgot to take a picture of the salmon from Blue Bayou, and a few sticks of BBQ beef/veggies from Bengal BBQ.
> 
> If I had to pick a favorite - though no meal really blew me out of the water - it would have to be the salad from Wine Country Trattoria.
> 
> Not my hand - that's my mom's, she sprained it falling into a van.



Is PCH   a character breakfast? I do not think I have ever been there. Just goofys kitchen. can you order off the menu ? that looks so yummy


----------



## bumbershoot

teatime said:


> Is PCH   a character breakfast? I do not think I have ever been there. Just goofys kitchen. can you order off the menu ? that looks so yummy



PCH has the Lilo and Stitch character breakfast, and they have a choice of buffet or menu-ordering.


----------



## hurleysweety

Some pictures from our last trip - part 1, part 2 hasn't been uploaded yet!!

Strawberry Banana smoothie from Schmoozies in DCA. It says that the smoothies are freshly made, and those people in front of us had to wait for their smoothies, but mine was immedietly handed to me and NOT freshly made...Boo. Oh well, it still tasted good and it was nice and cold too.





Turkey Leg from a cart in the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area. DH loved this and it is by far his most favorite food item in any Disney park.





Next up is River Belle Terrace for breakfast. Our most favorite breakfast that we ate at the park.

Mark Twain - Scrambled Eggs, Country Style Potatoes, & Choice of Bacon or Sausage and a biscuit. $7.99





Steamboat - Three Fluffy Pancakes, Scrambled Eggs, Choice of Bacon or Sausage. $7.99





Some other pictures that I took in line:















French Market Restaurant for Dinner - this was really good. We split this meal and it was plenty for the two of us. However, we're not sure it was worth the price to eat here again.
Roast Beef Royale - Slow-roasted, generously sliced, and served with Cognac Peppercorn Jus. With "Market" Smashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables and Cheddar Corn Bread. $13.49





Some desserts that were available:


----------



## teatime

ohhhhhhhh that breeakfast looked so good!!! I can not wait until part 2 !!!


----------



## smiley_face2

mmmmmmmmmmmm so good!!! thanks so much for these pics!


----------



## teatime

Anyone else just get back and have any pictures to share , I need a fix


----------



## Stacerita

Thought we could use some more porn.....


Bengiet from Jazz Kitchen Express







Ice water with Lemon







Half glass of Magical


----------



## Stacerita

Bread Sticks 







House Salad







Corn Cowder of some sort (I think)


----------



## Stacerita

Rustic Lasagna







Grillled Panini







Pizzeta Salad


----------



## Stacerita

Orange Sorbet







Chocolate Creme


----------



## Stacerita




----------



## Stacerita

Hot Cocoa with extra pot


----------



## Stacerita

Loaded bake potato soup







Steak Sandwich with fruit







Chicken BLT with Salad


----------



## mechurchlady

Your steak sandwich looks so yummy.  All I got was a plain hot dog bun and plain steak with a wedge of cantaloupe.  Your picture is what I imagined a steak sandwich to look like.

Thank you for the pictures.  I have never tried Ariel's for breakfast.  Now I am tempted to try that.  Wow the Tratoria pictures are awesome and yummy.  I want to try that pizzetta salad also and the pasta looks good too.


----------



## spacemermaid

Thanks for sharing your pics!

*is now hungry for the baked potato soup & beignet*


----------



## teatime

Oh man !!!!!!!! that soup and steak sandwich looks heavenly...... just added it to my to eat list   Thank you for the food porn yummmmmmmmm  oh and that bread basket looks divine !!!!!!


----------



## momto2nenas

Flying Dutchman cookie boat at Blue Bayou:





Mickey Ice Cream Bar:





At Pooh's Corner, I had a huge rice krispy treat and DH a cookie of some sort:


----------



## momto2nenas




----------



## Stacerita

teatime said:


> Oh man !!!!!!!! that soup and steak sandwich looks heavenly...... just added it to my to eat list   Thank you for the food porn yummmmmmmmm  oh and that bread basket looks divine !!!!!!



The soup is to die for.  At least my DBF says so.  He said next time he is gonna get a cup of soup for his app and then a bowl for his meal.  He loved it.  I thought it was so yummy.

The last few times I went there I had thought about getting the steak sandwich, but never did.  THere was a couple sitting next to us when we sat down and they had it on the table.  It looked so good that I had to order it as well.  Another reason I love this thread.  You can see what other people order and get an idea before you do.

Oh, and the bread basket at Wine Country is the bomb.  Sooooooo good.  And the spread they give to go with it, yummo!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Stacerita said:


> Thought we could use some more porn.....
> 
> 
> Bengiet from Jazz Kitchen Express



 I'm counting down the days until this = breakfast!


----------



## GoofyFD

yummy!


----------



## wdhinn89

momto2nenas said:


>



Is this from Storytellers?


----------



## Sara*s_Mommie

wdhinn89 said:


> Is this from Storytellers?



The little note before the pics said Lilo and Stitch Aloha breakfast.  Seems they are on the wrong discussion board as that is at the Polynesian in WDW


----------



## hjssk8

The Lilo and Stitch Aloha Breakfast is at the Paradise Pier Hotel.


----------



## Sherry E

Momto2nenas and her family were just recently at the Lilo and Stitch breakfast (it is in her Trip Report), so those pictures are definitely from there and not from WDW.

Just wanted to say - the last few pages of this thread are killing me!  One thing looks more delectable than the next.  You guys all went nuts with the food porn!  Good job!  Good food porn makes you want to try meals or dishes you would never ordinarily want to try, and that is what's happening with me.  I keep looking at things in this thread that I had no interest in before and thinking I need to sample some of them now.


----------



## kc10family

This is what we have on our "No Food Day" 
We have no other food in the day but this and maybe a salad later... you know for the "greens" of the day.


----------



## Boo Bear

mmm banana french toast.....


----------



## toocherie

Stacerita said:


> Thought we could use some more porn.....
> 
> 
> Bengiet from Jazz Kitchen Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice water with Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half glass of Magical



Stacie I saw the beignet and the Magicale before I saw who the poster was and I KNEW it was you!!!!! LOL


----------



## Stacerita

toocherie said:


> Stacie I saw the beignet and the Magicale before I saw who the poster was and I KNEW it was you!!!!! LOL



Am I really that predicatable?


----------



## lulubelle

Yes my friend, you are.


----------



## Stacerita

momto2nenas said:


>



I love me some bacon.



lulubelle said:


> Yes my friend, you are.



Then I better figure out a way to shake things up a bit.


----------



## gramto2boys

kc10family said:


> This is what we have on our "No Food Day"
> We have no other food in the day but this and maybe a salad later... you know for the "greens" of the day.



where is this at? I want me some


----------



## Sherry E

Gramto2boys - you didn't ask me, but I will jump in.  That enormous dessert is called the Kitchen Sink and it is found only at the PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel.  Kc10family has even more pictures of it, too.  I think a lot of folks don't know it exists because they never head over to the PPH for any reason.  If I recall from Kc10family's explanation or the explanation of another DIS-er who had it, it has something crazy like 8 or 10 scoops of ice cream, all kinds of toppings, cake, candy bars, etc., etc., and I think it costs around $20.  I would love to try it but I would have to have enough people with me to make it worthwhile.

What is funny - and this is going to mystify me until my dying day - is that 2 years ago (in Sept. 2007), my friend and I were sitting at Carnation Cafe having lunch, and like a mirage in the desert, we saw something that looked VERY similar to that Kitchen Sink sail by us en route to another person's table.  There were only two people eating it, and they looked overwhelmed and stunned.  Everyone in the restaurant stopped eating to look at this thing and gape as it was carried out.  It was huge.  Now, I know Carnation didn't have the PCH Grill send over a Kitchen Sink for these people.  And I have never seen it again at Carnation - I even asked a server about it once, and she thought I was referring to the Matterhorn Sundae (which is teeny compared to the Kitchen Sink).  No one seemed to know what the "enormous sundae" I asked about was.  So I am not sure if it was sort of a makeshift attempt at a Kitchen Sink by Carnation - maybe the couple asked them if they did the KS and the staff agreed to whip up a reasonable facsimile by throwing a bunch of ice cream in a bowl, or if it was a special YOMD thing, a Magical Moments thing - who knows?  But I have never seen one before or since at Carnation and it was something to behold!!


----------



## kc10family

Ok, so DH calls me last night to talk one last time to the girls before he returns from his deployment and he says he plans on eatting in the park at as many places as he can because he misses the food so much. 

I guess it is a good thing he worked out a lot while gone... he will put on a few pounds if we eat our way through the park.


----------



## teatime

Sherry E said:


> Gramto2boys - you didn't ask me, but I will jump in.  That enormous dessert is called the Kitchen Sink and it is found only at the PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel.  Kc10family has even more pictures of it, too.  I think a lot of folks don't know it exists because they never head over to the PPH for any reason.  If I recall from Kc10family's explanation or the explanation of another DIS-er who had it, it has something crazy like 8 or 10 scoops of ice cream, all kinds of toppings, cake, candy bars, etc., etc., and I think it costs around $20.  I would love to try it but I would have to have enough people with me to make it worthwhile.
> 
> What is funny - and this is going to mystify me until my dying day - is that 2 years ago (in Sept. 2007), my friend and I were sitting at Carnation Cafe having lunch, and like a mirage in the desert, we saw something that looked VERY similar to that Kitchen Sink sail by us en route to another person's table.  There were only two people eating it, and they looked overwhelmed and stunned.  Everyone in the restaurant stopped eating to look at this thing and gape as it was carried out.  It was huge.  Now, I know Carnation didn't have the PCH Grill send over a Kitchen Sink for these people.  And I have never seen it again at Carnation - I even asked a server about it once, and she thought I was referring to the Matterhorn Sundae (which is teeny compared to the Kitchen Sink).  No one seemed to know what the "enormous sundae" I asked about was.  So I am not sure if it was sort of a makeshift attempt at a Kitchen Sink by Carnation - maybe the couple asked them if they did the KS and the staff agreed to whip up a reasonable facsimile by throwing a bunch of ice cream in a bowl, or if it was a special YOMD thing, a Magical Moments thing - who knows?  But I have never seen one before or since at Carnation and it was something to behold!!


 OMG that thing looks soooo good !! thank you so much for the info, we have to be sure to go get one!!



kc10family said:


> Ok, so DH calls me last night to talk one last time to the girls before he returns from his deployment and he says he plans on eatting in the park at as many places as he can because he misses the food so much.
> 
> I guess it is a good thing he worked out a lot while gone... he will put on a few pounds if we eat our way through the park.


 good for him, I plan on doing that to


----------



## pycees312

my goodness i loooove this thread will be there ina few more days. arrive on the 7th and you all know i'll have my camera handy! not sure what places i should try. May do Ariels for dinner,  have the kitchen sink, and wine country in DCA.. most other places we have already been. I have not been to hooks point since they got ride of the pasta dished i used to love but may go theed again for old times sake. Don't see it mentioned here often since my must do place Yamabuki is now gone!!! ooh the horror!!!


----------



## pinkblush

Yum, this thread is making me hungry!  My family and I will be there in August so I will be sure to take lots of pics to add to this thread!


----------



## SilentFeline

These are pics taken from my May 25-30 trip with my boyfriend.  Sorry the pics are so big.  I didn't know how to reduce them and I wanted to get these posted as quickly as possible since I know how much you all love your food porn.   I also apologize for the lack of photos.  We had planned on taking more pics, but we usually forgot because we just wanted to dig right in to the delicious dishes!

Mickey pancake from River Belle Terrace





Mark Twain breakfast from River Belle Terrace





Mickey waffle and french toast from DLH room service 















Butter from WCT.  I just had to.


----------



## aussietravellers

OH YUMMMM.  Thanks SilentFeline for posting those.  What is that sauce that is with the Mickey Waffle, it looks like it has banana in it?


----------



## SilentFeline

You're welcome, I'm glad they were enjoyed by at least one person so far!   That banana sauce that came with the mickey waffle was referred to as "bananas foster" on the menu.  It tasted like banana medicine to me.  My bf ordered the french toast with berries on the side, but we only ordered the extra sauces because they were included with the meal.  We never tried the berries and after one taste of the bananas foster, I didn't taste it again.  My bf and I are were happy with just maple syrup and butter on our breakfasts.  We're simple like that.  I do want to add that even though I hated the bananas foster sauce and we didn't try the berries, we both loved our meals.  My bf actually ordered the french toast both times we had room service.


----------



## teatime

mmmmmmmmmmmm good looking breakfasts!!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Oh thankyou!! I think I need a cold shower now.... or a sandwhich!! LOL...


----------



## disneydreamer74

We ordered the room service for breakfast last trip and had the french toast w/bananas foster syrup as well and...yes... it tastes as good as it looks! Although the room service was pricey it was very good!!!thanks for the reminder, I am salivating at my computer desk!! Feed me!!


----------



## sassy*girl

kc10family said:


> This is what we have on our "No Food Day"
> We have no other food in the day but this and maybe a salad later... you know for the "greens" of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that huge ice cream looks yummy!! I think me and my girls will have that for dinner one night too.
> 
> Do you have to make reservations for this or can you just walk in?


----------



## BecBennett

Day 1  Lunch at Naples

We didnt have a PS, but it was early for lunch, so we were seated right away. Service was quick and friendly, with drink top ups offered regularly, which is a big plus in my books.

The complimentary sour dough came out and was served with olive oil and herbs. It was really nice.






I ordered the Pollo Panini - Roasted chicken with caramelized onions, fontina, and mustard dressing. $13.95






It was nice, but not as good as I was hoping. It was huge though, so I only managed to eat half of it, plus I had trouble holding it. Its a slippery sucker! 

DF had the Spinaci Insalate - Baby spinach, pancetta, goat cheese and candied pecans tossed in a light balsamic dressing. $12.50






He said it was really good, but a bit vinegary. It was also apparently enough to fill him up!

DB had the Pizza Pancetta E Ananas - Roasted fresh pineapple, crispy pancetta, tomato sauce and mozzarella. $16.95/$26.95/$43.95






$16.95 one pictured. This was awesome!! We each stole a slice, plus went back and ordered it as a take away for dinner one night. Highly recommended! 

All in all, we were pretty happy with our meals. We will most likely eat here again If given the chance.


Day 2  Lunch at Carnation Café

We had a PS, but I got the times a little mixed up, so we were there about 20 minutes early. We spent the time looking around the shops, but a lot of people who appeared to be walk-ups were seated almost immediately. I didnt mind, but if we could have been seated earlier it would have been nice.

To begin with the service was great, then it was almost like our waiter went to lunch himself or something, because after our meals were brought to us we didnt see him again. No drink top ups, no checking if everything was alright or anything.

Oscar did swing by at one stage though to make sure we were happy.

I naturally got the Loaded Baked Potato Soup  Creamy, hearty potato-cheese soup, with chives, bacon, sour cream, Cheddar and Jack cheese. Bowl $5.49, Cup $3.29






Bowl pictured. Oh my God so good! The chunks of potato in it are so yummy, and the flavour of it is something not to be missed!

DF got The Chicken Pot Pie  its not on the menu because I think it was a special or something.






Very tasty, and the pastry was just the right amount of crisp! The salad that it came with was also very nice, and the raspberry vinaigrette was just right.

DB got the Café Steak Melt - Grilled beef slices, melted pepper-Jack cheese and caramelized onion on grilled sourdough. With potato salad, green salad or fresh fruit. $10.99






He said it was very peppery, but mustnt have been too bad, as he is still talking about how good it was!


Dinner at Steakhouse 55.

Sorry, no photos. I know! What was I thinking???

We were late to our PS, but it was the last seating of the night, so we went straight in. Service here was really good, they were quick and friendly and checked up on us. They were also very knowledgeable and were able to answer any questions we had about the menu.

We each had a different steak, and each of us thought our steak was one of the best  if not in DFs opinion The Best steak wed had. 

I had the filet mignon. DF had the Bone in Rib-eye, and DB had the New York Steak. For sides I had a type of macaroni and cheese thats not on the menu. It was really nice, but really rich. DF had Steamed Asparagus Spears, Hollandaise $7, and DB had the Classic Baked Potato $7. Neither of them really ate their sides, and only got them because they thought they were part of the meal, however you are charged separately for your sides. We probably wouldnt worry about sides next time, but would happily eat here again. Even though it is pretty expensive.


Day 3  Dinner at ESPN Zone.

Once again no photos! I really need to work on this.

Service here was really good.

I had the Baby Back Ribs - A full slab of slowly roasted ribs basted with barbecue sauce, served with french fries. $23.99 
They were really yummy and really filling. Usually I find theres not much meat to be had on ribs, but these ones had quite a bit. I couldnt eat them all.

DF had the Shrimp Scampi and Penne - Shrimp, tomato, garlic, and wine sauce with parmesan cheese. $16.99
He said it was really good and hit the spot, it was just what he was in the mood for.

DB had the Angus New York Strip - Charbroiled, served with a baked potato or mashed potatoes topped with bacon, cheddar cheese, and chives. Choice of garlic butter or blue cheese butter. $25.99
My brother is only 15, so his comments tend not to vary too much. This came under the heading of Good which I translate as just right. I dont think he had any meals that he doesnt like, which is saying a bit, because he is a very picky eater.

I really liked it here, and I think well try and go here again If given the chance.


Day 4  Dinner at Blue Bayou.

Weve eaten here before, and mainly come for the atmosphere. I dont think theres enough on the menu.

Service was pretty good, but nothing great. We had a late sitting, and felt a little rushed.

I had the Isla-Cruces Crab Cakes - Succulent pan-seared Crab Cakes, topped with her-citrus beurre blanc and mango slaw. With blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $30.99






It was nice, but I dont think it was really what I was in the mood for. Eating a little of everything off the plate each time I took a bite was the way to go though, the flavours all just went together really well. I had it with the Gumbo, which I found to be a lot spicier this time around.
DF had the Bayou Surf & Turf - A succulent, sweet petite lobster tail from the Pacific Northwest, paired with an expertly broiled filet mignon, sauce bearnaise. With Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $39.99






It was really good. The Filet Mignon didnt quite compare to the steak from Steakhouse 55, but must have been pretty close. The lobster was lovely! I made sure to snavel some of it too.

DB had the Five-Pepper Roast New York - Seasoned with the Chef's signature pepper rub blend, then slow roasted over rock salt. With Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $33.99

I didnt get any photos of it, but he said it was pretty good. Not sure what this translates as, but I think he enjoyed it. DB also had the gumbo, but didnt like it.

One day Ill be smart enough to just get a starter and a dessert. One day

Now just because we like them, here are some photos from Pooh Corner.
















I had one of the Mickey Apples. I wish I hadnt, it was so sickening. Next time Ill be smart and get a chocolate covered strawberry like DB did


----------



## spacemermaid

Best thread, ever! 

On this page alone...candies, cupcakes, baked potato soup & a seldom-photographed favorite, Carnation Cafe's potpie!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## aussietravellers

Oh Yum BecBennett.  Those are fantastic photos.  I LOVE that chicken pot pie, it used to be a permanant on the menu, it had better be there when we go later in the year, I'll be so disappointed if it isn't.  I love the chicken pot pie also at Prime Time at WDW.


----------



## Stacerita

aussietravellers said:


> Oh Yum BecBennett.  Those are fantastic photos.  I LOVE that chicken pot pie, it used to be a permanant on the menu, it had better be there when we go later in the year, I'll be so disappointed if it isn't.  I love the chicken pot pie also at Prime Time at WDW.



Pot pie is on the menu, but what type is what changes.  They say its seasonal.  But they have had chicken and beef each time Ive been there.


----------



## Sherry E

Stacerita said:


> Pot pie is on the menu, but what type is what changes.  They say its seasonal.  But they have had chicken and beef each time Ive been there.



They used to also trot out a turkey pot pie here and there.  I don't recall if I saw it on the menu last time we were there, but I have noticed it a few times in the past....though my friend got ill after eating it in 2007.


----------



## smiley_face2

BecBennett said:


> Day 1  Lunch at Naples
> 
> 
> I had the Isla-Cruces Crab Cakes - Succulent pan-seared Crab Cakes, topped with her-citrus beurre blanc and mango slaw. With blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $30.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice, but I dont think it was really what I was in the mood for. Eating a little of everything off the plate each time I took a bite was the way to go though, the flavours all just went together really well. I had it with the Gumbo, which I found to be a lot spicier this time around.
> DF had the Bayou Surf & Turf - A succulent, sweet petite lobster tail from the Pacific Northwest, paired with an expertly broiled filet mignon, sauce bearnaise. With Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $39.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really good. The Filet Mignon didnt quite compare to the steak from Steakhouse 55, but must have been pretty close. The lobster was lovely! I made sure to snavel some of it too.



Woohoo!! I'm so glad they have the crab cakes as an entree now!! and yes, the surf and turf is amazing.... but yes, the steak at Steakhouse 55 is just a wee bit better!


----------



## chickyann

mmmm yum BecBennet 

Can't wait to see your TR


----------



## bumbershoot

River Belle Terrace...mickey pancake and the Mark Twain without meat (she said she gave extra potatoes and egg).


----------



## got2travel

Stacerita said:


> Half glass of Magical


 

hehehe....that wouldn't last long enough for a picture if it were mine.....LOVE Magicale


----------



## mareeld86

Yum yum yum I have to move my butt and get my pics from my holiday up.

I cant wait to go again.


----------



## spacemermaid

Awwwww, Mickey Pancake! I  Mickey pancakes!


----------



## Chuck n' Keith

I read these boards all the time, but hardly ever post. But Id like to take a minute to thank everyone for posting some great pics on here.  I have gotten some excellent recommendations from this thread for my upcoming trip, and cant wait to try some of the stuff that looks so great in your pics.  

Thanks again!!


----------



## Ithastobe

Yes - these pictures are great!  thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Bumper

Bump


----------



## La2kw

Here's a few from our latest trip.  Visit my blog for more pics.  http://la2kw.blogspot.com/

El Rancho del Zocalo





[/IMG]

"Citrus Surprise" cupcake from Pacific Wharf Cafe


----------



## disneydreamer74

WOW! Thanks for the pics! I have been waiting for some Rancho del Zocalo pics! That fruit salad looks soooo good!


----------



## teatime

that mexican food looks sooooo good. buyt that salad looks wilted ?? how was that cupcake??


----------



## La2kw

teatime said:


> that mexican food looks sooooo good. buyt that salad looks wilted ?? how was that cupcake??



The food was not that good.  This is L.A., the Mexican food should be much better.  The salad had way too much garlic and too much dressing- we only had half the amount put on it.  Frankly, we have had better food here.  I'm hoping it was an off day.

The cupcake was pretty good.  My blog has more details and some other food pictures from Whitewater Snacks if you are interested.


----------



## La2kw

disneydreamer74 said:


> WOW! Thanks for the pics! I have been waiting for some Rancho del Zocalo pics! That fruit salad looks soooo good!



The fruit plate was the best part of the meal.


----------



## teatime

La2kw said:


> The food was not that good.  This is L.A., the Mexican food should be much better.  The salad had way too much garlic and too much dressing- we only had half the amount put on it.  Frankly, we have had better food here.  I'm hoping it was an off day.
> 
> The cupcake was pretty good.  My blog has more details and some other food pictures from Whitewater Snacks if you are interested.



Thanks for the heads up, that salad looks terrible. And yeah for LA mexican food should be to die for. Im off to look at your blog


----------



## teatime

Oh my gosh, that fruit plate at white water snacks looks devine. you should post it here !! that looks like a lot of fruit to. was it expensive?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

I always get the Hacienda salad when we go to Rancho.  The one pictured looks similar, but the Hacienda is much bigger of course, with chicken.  That one is really good!


----------



## chickyann

I thought I should post some photos from our trip in September...enjoy!

My yummy frozen lemonade from the stand in Frontierland, that I was forced to share. 





Lunch at Bengal BBQ
Outback Vegetable Skewer-Skewer of fresh vegetables
Safari Skewer-Bacon wrapped Asparagus
Bengal Beef Skewer-In a sweet Zulu sauce






a Tigger Tail from Pooh Corner, we shared this, it took the 4 of us to finish it...sooooooooooooo sweet.






Mickey Crispy Treat from the Blue Ribbon Bakery






Ice Creams from the Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor on Main Street











Stage Door Cafe's Kid's Chicken Breast Tenders Served with apple slices, a fun straw and a choice of low-fat milk, juice or a small water. (unfortunately we only got a photo of the cute box )






and Fish & Chips-Battered fish fillets served with sliced apples or fries, plus tartar sauce and one of our dipping sauces






Steak Gumbo - Served in a sourdough bread bowl from the Royal Street Verandah






Carnation Cafe:
Peanut Butter Painters Pallet. Create your favorite peanut butter sandwich from a pallet of colorful choices: grape jelly, marshmallows, raisins and banana. Served with a side of fresh fruit






Loaded Baked Potato Soup. Potato cheese soup garnished with chives, bacon bits, sour cream, cheddar and jack cheese.






Chicken Pot Pie. Flaky pie crust cover tender chicken pieces, peas, carrots, corn, sautéed onions, celery and red potatoes in a delicate sauce, served with choice of sautéed vegetables or fresh fruit


----------



## La2kw

Kayla's Mom said:


> I always get the Hacienda salad when we go to Rancho.  The one pictured looks similar, but the Hacienda is much bigger of course, with chicken.  That one is really good!



That was the Hacienda salad.  That's what it looks like now, and it had barely any chicken on it.  The menu here has been tweaked with smaller portions being served for the same price.


----------



## teatime

chickyann said:


> I thought I should post some photos from our trip in September...enjoy!
> 
> My yummy frozen lemonade from the stand in Frontierland, that I was forced to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at Bengal BBQ
> Outback Vegetable Skewer-Skewer of fresh vegetables
> Safari Skewer-Bacon wrapped Asparagus
> Bengal Beef Skewer-In a sweet Zulu sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Tigger Tail from Pooh Corner, we shared this, it took the 4 of us to finish it...sooooooooooooo sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Crispy Treat from the Blue Ribbon Bakery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Creams from the Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor on Main Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stage Door Cafe's Kid's Chicken Breast Tenders Served with apple slices, a fun straw and a choice of low-fat milk, juice or a small water. (unfortunately we only got a photo of the cute box )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Fish & Chips-Battered fish fillets served with sliced apples or fries, plus tartar sauce and one of our dipping sauces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak Gumbo - Served in a sourdough bread bowl from the Royal Street Verandah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnation Cafe:
> Peanut Butter Painters Pallet. Create your favorite peanut butter sandwich from a pallet of colorful choices: grape jelly, marshmallows, raisins and banana. Served with a side of fresh fruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded Baked Potato Soup. Potato cheese soup garnished with chives, bacon bits, sour cream, cheddar and jack cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Pot Pie. Flaky pie crust cover tender chicken pieces, peas, carrots, corn, sautéed onions, celery and red potatoes in a delicate sauce, served with choice of sautéed vegetables or fresh fruit



*yum)))))))))))))))))) thank you!!! I hope other people start adding there pictures, this helps us to plan the foods we are going to have. that soup is on my list !! so is the fish and chips  thank you so much for contributing !!!*


----------



## disneydreamer74

I agree , thanks for posting! I had been wondering about the fish and chips as well. They look really good. will have to try those. And of course the pot pit! Oh yeah, as a side note, your little princess is simply adorable. How cute!!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

La2kw said:


> That was the Hacienda salad.  That's what it looks like now, and it had barely any chicken on it.  The menu here has been tweaked with smaller portions being served for the same price.



  Nooooooo!!!  That's IT??!!!  Oh man, I am so bummed.  I thought that was a little side salad or something.


----------



## La2kw

Kayla's Mom said:


> Nooooooo!!!  That's IT??!!!  Oh man, I am so bummed.  I thought that was a little side salad or something.



I feel your pain.
Here's a close up of it.  As I mentioned in my blog, the plates appear smaller and this salad was definitely smaller than what we are accustomed to.


----------



## pycees312

Appitizer cheese bread at Ralph Brenan.




Red beans and rice Ralph brenan. i had the pasta jambalaya again So i wont post that pic again. it's sooo good.




Grilled Cheese from Ralph for kids




Wisonson Chedder fries from PCH Grill in Paradise Pier




Roast beef sandwich from I think River bell. My cousin actually ordered it




Fish and chips i forget from where but it's near riverbell in front of the boat.


----------



## chickyann

teatime said:


> *yum)))))))))))))))))) thank you!!! I hope other people start adding there pictures, this helps us to plan the foods we are going to have. that soup is on my list !! so is the fish and chips  thank you so much for contributing !!!*



The soup was awesome, i was a little chilly after getting drenched on GRR & needed something warm for dinner 

DD9 loved her fish & chips, quite good as far as Fish & Chips go.


----------



## pycees312




----------



## Disneylvrforever

pycees312 said:


> Red beans and rice Ralph brenan. i had the pasta jambalaya again So i wont post that pic again. it's sooo good.



Mmmm...I love their rice & beans!  I just think they give too many onions.


----------



## pycees312




----------



## pycees312




----------



## pycees312

I looooove these warm scones!!!








One of the two soda / water/juice cabinets- reminds me i asked one of the female attendants for a Horizon milk bottle and she gave me attitude and told me to get my milk from the containers that have milk you can pour yourself( it was the night hour where milk and cookies were served. FYI in the Paradise Pier and the Disneyland Hotel they have the bottles out or you can ask for them and I never ever had any flack about it. She did not ruin my experience though and i did not complain incase she was having an off day..


----------



## got2travel

La2kw said:


> That was the Hacienda salad. That's what it looks like now, and it had barely any chicken on it. The menu here has been tweaked with smaller portions being served for the same price.


 

That's so sad, doesn't look anything like the Hacienda salad's I've had in the past


----------



## disneydreamer74

Pycees, you got it goin on! Thanks for the pics~ those choc.strawberries..are you kidding me? My mouth will not stop watering!!!


----------



## disneynerd420

I've always loved this thread! I'm going to remember to take more food pictures next time!


----------



## thmar

Oh, how I love these...can't wait to go back!


----------



## liesel

Never mind, I can't seem to post photos.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Monte Cristo Sandwich






Creole Ratatouille 






St. Charles Mixed-Berry Crepe 






"Mickey" shaped Beignets 






Royal Street Banana-Bread Pudding


----------



## teatime

wow, Im so hungry right now, these pictures made me lust  thank you so muchy for the foody pics!! today is my day to make my dining reservations !!


----------



## pycees312

disneydreamer74 said:


> Pycees, you got it goin on! Thanks for the pics~ those choc.strawberries..are you kidding me? My mouth will not stop watering!!!



lol i know my kids looove the strawberries.. it's so bad that this last trip I booked 2 nights at the Grand regular without concierge and my 6 year old kept saying " I have to wait until Tuesday to get the strawberries?" slightly confused... lol it was funny. Don't know what im going to do now that I bought points at the Grand Villas... they dont have concierge!
I have some more to post but they are on my video camera and again i've lost my cord lol.. i'll post them soon i hope!


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

La2kw said:


> I feel your pain.
> Here's a close up of it.  As I mentioned in my blog, the plates appear smaller and this salad was definitely smaller than what we are accustomed to.



It's like that old segment from Sesame Street/Electric Company ... "one of these things does not belong" - there is no way that salad could be someone's meal.  I have not looked up the menu yet to see what the price of that is, but probably $8-10?  I would be FURIOUS if I ordered it and this is what I was served.  I probably would have asked them if there had been some sort of mistake.  I have become accustomed to paying higher prices at Disney, I understand it, but I think this one would get to me.


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

pycees312 said:


>



Middle pic - what is this? I have to have this!!!!!


----------



## dlawallace

looks like White Water Snacks fajita nachos...mmmmmm


----------



## QueenDoOver

Oh, I have had the White Water Snacks steak nachos and they were fabulous.  They fixed them "TO GO" for me and I took them over to the DLH poolside area and happily snacked while the kiddo swam.  YUM!


----------



## hillo

*Ruby's Diner at Huntington Beach*

American Kobe Burger





Ruby's Melt






*Food and Wine Festival Demo Samples*

Diana Phillips, Artisan Chocolatier





Celebrate Canada - Salmon with the best rice I have ever had and fresh Boudin Bakery bread





Celebrate USA:New York - italian sausage





Celebrate Korea - japchae (vegetables, noodles, and beef dish)


----------



## hillo

*Carnation Cafe*

Cafe Mocha





Side of potatoes





Cinnamon Roll French Toast





*Wine Country Tratorria*

Bread basket (2 pieces are missing)





Red pepper spread





My mom and I shared by switching half sandwiches with each other.  The sandwich in front is the caprese sandwich.  In the back is the chicken panini.  The plate also has grapes, pasta salad, and the starter bread.






Better picture of the chicken panini


----------



## hillo

*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*

Grilled Tournedos of Beef - Two 3 oz. medallions of filet mignon, served with crawfish mashed potatoes, bacon pecan crusted baby green beans, and a red zinfandel reduction. $24.50






Paneed Chicken Bercy - Pan-fried parmesan and herb breaded chicken breast, topped with artichoke hearts, portobello mushrooms and sun-dried tomatoes. Served with andouille grits and a roasted shallot white wine sauce. $19.50





(descriptions from allears)

*Riverbelle Terrace*

Mickey Mouse Pancake





Side of potatoes





*Cafe Orleans*
Three Cheese Monte Cristo (2 pieces are missing)





Mickey beignets


----------



## indiesgirl4ever

hillo said:


> *Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*
> 
> Grilled Tournedos of Beef - Two 3 oz. medallions of filet mignon, served with crawfish mashed potatoes, bacon pecan crusted baby green beans, and a red zinfandel reduction. $24.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paneed Chicken Bercy - Pan-fried parmesan and herb breaded chicken breast, topped with artichoke hearts, portobello mushrooms and sun-dried tomatoes. Served with andouille grits and a roasted shallot white wine sauce. $19.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (descriptions from allears)
> 
> *Riverbelle Terrace*
> 
> Mickey Mouse Pancake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side of potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cafe Orleans*
> Three Cheese Monte Cristo (2 pieces are missing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey beignets



your makeing my mouth water


----------



## disneydreamer74

Wow, great pics! I am curious, how were the crawfish mashed potatoes? Sounds very good.


----------



## casiland

GoofyontheHiSeas how were the crepes?  They look delicious......


----------



## TnMaryJo

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Monte Cristo Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creole Ratatouille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Charles Mixed-Berry Crepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mickey" shaped Beignets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Street Banana-Bread Pudding



Roger, You must be a professional photographer. These pictures are so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

casiland said:


> GoofyontheHiSeas how were the crepes?  They look delicious......



They were delicious!! 



TnMaryJo said:


> Roger, You must be a professional photographer. These pictures are so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you, but no I am not a professional. Just like to take pictures and more importantly I love food. 

And here is one from yesterday from Wine Country Trattoria, Chicken Panini.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> They were delicious!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but no I am not a professional. Just like to take pictures and more importantly I love food.
> 
> And here is one from yesterday from Wine Country Trattoria, Chicken Panini.



Did you use a Macro setting or lens?  They are beautiful!


----------



## pycees312

I just loooove this thread.... Making me want to go back again for the 4th of July!


----------



## got2travel

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> They were delicious!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but no I am not a professional. Just like to take pictures and more importantly I love food.
> 
> And here is one from yesterday from Wine Country Trattoria, Chicken Panini.


 

Roger, you just missed Todd and family. He was there until Saturday.


And to the rest of the DIS'rs don't let him fool you. Roger takes GREAT photos. While he might not get paid for them, he definitely knows what he's doing.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> And here is one from yesterday from Wine Country Trattoria, Chicken Panini.



Oh my goodness, that looks so delicious!!! Whenever I go there, I go for dinner & I never feel like ordering a sandwich for dinner. Now I need to go for lunch!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Did you use a Macro setting or lens?  They are beautiful!



Thank you. I unfortunately do not have a macro lens (yet) so I have been taking them with my Sigma 30mm f/1.4. It gives a very shallow depth of field and I am happy with them.  



got2travel said:


> Roger, you just missed Todd and family. He was there until Saturday.
> 
> 
> And to the rest of the DIS'rs don't let him fool you. Roger takes GREAT photos. While he might not get paid for them, he definitely knows what he's doing.



Hey Monica sorry to hear we missed Todd and family. Cherie had to work so the girls took me to DL for Fathers day. 



Disneylvrforever said:


> Oh my goodness, that looks so delicious!!! Whenever I go there, I go for dinner & I never feel like ordering a sandwich for dinner. Now I need to go for lunch!



Thank you very much. We on the other hand have only eaten here for lunch and should come back for dinner sometime.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Now that I finished my TR, here's all my food pictures!

From Hungry Bear Restaurant. Turkey Club Sandwhich.






Frozen Apple Juice from an ODV cart in Fantasyland.






From Rancho del Zocalo. Red Chile Enchilada Platter.






And the Celebration Cake.






My plate from the buffet at Minnie and Friend's breakfast.






Red Velvet cupcake from bakery in DTD.






The Street Car Sundae from the Main Street Cone Shop.






From Tomorrowland Terrace. Grilled Veggie Sandwich.






From Taste Pilot's Grill. The Chase Pilots Cheddar Burger and B-2 BBQ Chicken Sandwich (we added all those toppings!).






My princess treasure chest birthday cake. Purchased at the bakery in DCA.






The display cases at Pooh's Corner.


----------



## spacemermaid

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Now that I finished my TR, here's all my food pictures!
> 
> From Hungry Bear Restaurant. Turkey Club Sandwhich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Apple Juice from an ODV cart in Fantasyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rancho del Zocalo. Red Chile Enchilada Platter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Celebration Cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plate from the buffet at Minnie and Friend's breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Velvet cupcake from bakery in DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Street Car Sundae from the Main Street Cone Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Tomorrowland Terrace. Grilled Veggie Sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Taste Pilot's Grill. The Chase Pilots Cheddar Burger and B-2 BBQ Chicken Sandwich (we added all those toppings!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My princess treasure chest birthday cake. Purchased at the bakery in DCA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The display cases at Pooh's Corner.




Great pictures! 

Are those...BLUE BAYOU POTATOES at the Minnie & Friends breakfast?!? If not, they look an awful lot like them!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

spacemermaid said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Are those...BLUE BAYOU POTATOES at the Minnie & Friends breakfast?!? If not, they look an awful lot like them!



They look like them!! I think the Blue Bayou potatoes are much creamier. But these potatoes were super good. I think Disneyland rocks at making potatoes!


----------



## thmar

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Now that I finished my TR, here's all my food pictures!
> 
> From Hungry Bear Restaurant. Turkey Club Sandwhich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*Haven't tried the Hungry Bear Restaurant yet...is it good?  I think I would enjoy the atmosphere.*


----------



## got2travel

thmar said:


> *Haven't tried the Hungry Bear Restaurant yet...is it good? I think I would enjoy the atmosphere.*


 

Just my opinion, but no, it's not good. We don't care for it. But I don't remember any sandwiches like the one pictured on the menu. When we've gone it's been burgers and fried chicken patty sandwiches and not very good ones either. I tolerate it because at times my DS just wants a burger. Sometimes I'll get a bowl of gumbo from Royal Street and bring it over.


----------



## Corpsebride

Okay so we were at the park on Monday night. We went to Rancho Del Zocolo for dinner. We had the Enchiladas which are always pretty yummy. No its not the best Mexican food but for DL it is pretty good and a good deal.
But!!! Now, as a part of skimming back expenses, they are serving 3 echiladas on the plate rather than 4  for the same price.
We were a  bit annoyed by it. hmmmm, whats next on the chopping block?


----------



## Joan1

BecBennett said:


> We didnt have a PS, but it was early for lunch, so we were seated right away. Service was quick and friendly, with drink top ups offered regularly, which is a big plus in my books.
> 
> The complimentary sour dough came out and was served with olive oil and herbs. It was really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Pollo Panini - Roasted chicken with caramelized onions, fontina, and mustard dressing. $13.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice, but not as good as I was hoping. It was huge though, so I only managed to eat half of it, plus I had trouble holding it. Its a slippery sucker!
> 
> DF had the Spinaci Insalate - Baby spinach, pancetta, goat cheese and candied pecans tossed in a light balsamic dressing. $12.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said it was really good, but a bit vinegary. It was also apparently enough to fill him up!
> 
> DB had the Pizza Pancetta E Ananas - Roasted fresh pineapple, crispy pancetta, tomato sauce and mozzarella. $16.95/$26.95/$43.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $16.95 one pictured. This was awesome!! We each stole a slice, plus went back and ordered it as a take away for dinner one night. Highly recommended!



I have to ask how big is the pizza for $26.95 or $43.95? Is it just me or does anyone else think that is a ridiculous price for pizza


----------



## teatime

Joan1 said:


> I have to ask how big is the pizza for $26.95 or $43.95? Is it just me or does anyone else think that is a ridiculous price for pizza



I think its totally outragious !! I would never spend that on a pizza, I do not care if it had gold flecks!!


----------



## wdwnut4life

same here, great & yummy pics. happy summer!


----------



## Princessinheart

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Now that I finished my TR, here's all my food pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> May I just say that you have decided like 3 of the places and what I will eat at them.


----------



## TheParsec

Here's Lobster Nacho's at the cove bar from last weekend!


----------



## teatime

guess what I will be eating in a few short months   those nacho's  !!!


----------



## bumbershoot

...we decided to snag some lunch at the *French Market*.  We'd never been there before, so this was exciting.

E decided on the mac and cheese, and he was VERY happy with it.







I opted for the 4 Cheese Pasta and Vegetable Gratin.  Yumm-o.

Now I don't know why they include "gratin" after "vegetable", but oh well.  Well, maybe b/c there are some veggies IN the pasta dish, and the veggies on the side are just on the side.

I also don't know why people say they don't serve on proper plates anymore!







In looking at the description on allears, it must be the "smoked gouda" that made me nervous...there was a taste that my long-time vegetarian tastebuds kept identifying as bacon, and it must be that (unless they are sneaking in bacon, which my convo last year with Chef Chris causes me to think is absolutely NOT possible).  It wasn't soooo bacony that I went to ask, I just figured it was something else, and I do believe it was.

There are shi-take mushrooms in it, and those were *delicious*.

The cornbread has actual corn in it, and was ridiculously good.  The veggies were plain but had such veggie goodness I ate them all up.

FYI, when you ask for a cup of ice water now, they give you the itty bitty size...they're on to us.


----------



## toocherie

bumbershoot said:


> ...we decided to snag some lunch at the *French Market*.  We'd never been there before, so this was exciting.
> 
> E decided on the mac and cheese, and he was VERY happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for the 4 Cheese Pasta and Vegetable Gratin.  Yumm-o.
> 
> Now I don't know why they include "gratin" after "vegetable", but oh well.  Well, maybe b/c there are some veggies IN the pasta dish, and the veggies on the side are just on the side.
> 
> I also don't know why people say they don't serve on proper plates anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In looking at the description on allears, it must be the "smoked gouda" that made me nervous...there was a taste that my long-time vegetarian tastebuds kept identifying as bacon, and it must be that (unless they are sneaking in bacon, which my convo last year with Chef Chris causes me to think is absolutely NOT possible).  It wasn't soooo bacony that I went to ask, I just figured it was something else, and I do believe it was.
> 
> There are shi-take mushrooms in it, and those were *delicious*.
> 
> The cornbread has actual corn in it, and was ridiculously good.  The veggies were plain but had such veggie goodness I ate them all up.
> 
> FYI, when you ask for a cup of ice water now, they give you the itty bitty size...they're on to us.



Molly:  I have always understood the "gratin" to mean the breadcrumbs on top?


----------



## bumbershoot

I wasn't thinking about the mushrooms inside the dish, but of the veggies on the side...since there are no breadcrumbs on those, that's what I was referring to...I only noticed mushrooms in the pasta part of the dish, and that to me doesn't feel like a "vegetable" gratin, but a mushroom gratin.  

But I'm probably just totally confused about what else might have been in the pasta part.

However, it was GOOD.


----------



## hurleysweety

Here are my food pics from our past trip. I never finished my TR (Im really really good at starting things)

*Breakfast at Pacific Wharf Cafe*






And our cinnamon roll that was so big and good, we almost forgot to take a pic of it. 





And they already had the lunch items on display.






*Storytellers Cafe - Buffet Dinner*

Menu:





Dinner Rolls served to table





Some of the buffet options - as I've seen pics of other disney buffets, this one is MUCH smaller - heavy on the meat though!!!




















Carving station of steak and turkey:





Our plates:










Second trip: 





 and yes, the salmon was THAT good!






And now, the desserts!





The BEST strawberries! Another table requested a box to take some home with them (and the waiter agreed!) Another table had a whole plate full of them, probably 15 or so, and ate all of them! Sooo yummy!















And a special anniversary dessert!





If you asked, you could get ice cream and also chocolate lava cake, as pictured here:


----------



## hurleysweety

Our PS was for 6:40, but we showed up at 6 because I wanted a waterside table. There were only a few groups in the "waiting area" and we were told it would be a 30-40 minute wait. Oh well, we were kinda tired anyway. We were celebrating both our anniversary, and In-Laws too. Though, mostly ours since it was part of the gift from my In-Laws for our 1st anniversary! 

Service was great!
Food was great!
We were stuffed!

So after ordering a waiter brought by some rolls for us. I was surprised that they weren't hot. I much more prefer rolls when they are at least warm!





Then onto the salads. I was the only one who opted for something besides ranch - I tried the balsalmic - which was much creamier than I expected.





And the ranch





Then to the entrees, both DH and DFIL got the steak, even though I was trying to get one of them to switch so that I could taste/see the different meals, lol, I'm so bad! DMIL got the salmon and I opted for the jambayla. In retrospect, I wish I had got the chicken - it looks so good!

Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya - A robust combination of king crab, jumbo gulf shrimp, mahi mahi, tasso ham, andouille sausage and chicken, tossed with Cajun-style "dirty rice" $28.99





Five-Pepper Roast New York - Seasoned with the Chef's signature pepper rub blend, then slow roasted over rock salt. With Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $33.99





Cajun-Spiced Salmon - Blackened, with citrus crawfish beurre blanc. With Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $29.99 





Five-Pepper Roast New York - Seasoned with the Chef's signature pepper rub blend, then slow roasted over rock salt. With Blue Bayou potatoes and seasonal vegetables. $33.99





Oh the food was so good. DFIL's steak was medium well and ended up more tender than DH's steak. I barely polished off half of my jambalaya. Although a man at the next table finished his jambalaya meal, part of his kid's and his wife's too. Yes, I'm a people watcher. 

I had been dreaming of the cookie boat all dinner. I was so excited to order it. And then, to my surprise, no one wanted dessert. They were all too full!  Oh well, maybe next time!

I was surprised that no mention had been made of our anniversary. It was very strange. But then they brought this out and it totally made up for it!











Everything tasted great! We were completely satisfied and everyone loved the atmosphere. Water was always full, we got extra bread and butter when requested, and our waiter was just very personable and classy.  I would recommend BB to anyone celebrating a special occasion. Although, I might just have to go without any particular reason to get that dang cookie boat!!!


----------



## teatime

they looked soooooo good, but the 5 pepper roast did not look like much on the plate for 34 bucks   but again your paying for ambiance right


----------



## kaoden39

I may be alone in this but I thought that a Balsamic dressing wasn't a creamy dressing.  Hmm.


----------



## wvnative

Thanks to everyone who posted pics. I've got lamost 9 months before we'll be back again and this thread was perfect. lol Of course, now it's only 10 am and I'm hungry for lunch. haha.

Un fortunately, the only food pics I have on this PC are from before Ariel's changed their menu. I'm bummed about that change as when I showed it to the kid she said there's nothing on there that she would eat. So, no more Ariel's I guess. Oh well, that just means I'll have an easier time getting her to branch out a bit. lol  I'm thinking we may need to try Goofy's on our next trip. I'm sure she can find something she likes out of all those options. Geez!


----------



## teatime

that mousse looks divine !!!!!!!!!! do they give free deserts for a special occasion?


----------



## hurleysweety

teatime said:


> they looked soooooo good, but the 5 pepper roast did not look like much on the plate for 34 bucks   but again your paying for ambiance right



DH and DFIL(who both like to eat!) could barely finish their meals. It comes with potatoes and veggies, and the potatoes are pretty filling by themselves. It doesn't look like much compared to the salmon though - or perhaps something even more elaborate like the surf and turf! $40 meal, here I come..NOT. 



kaoden39 said:


> I may be alone in this but I thought that a Balsamic dressing wasn't a creamy dressing.  Hmm.



I know! Me too! In fact, I made balsamic grilled chicken last night and my marinade with balsamic dressing which was very much so a vinaigrette. I believe that the balsalmic was the closest thing they had to a "healthy" dressing there too. Bummer for the health nuts to actually stick to their heathy nut loving diets on vacation (not DH and I!!)



teatime said:


> that mousse looks divine !!!!!!!!!! do they give free deserts for a special occasion?



Yes! We got one at storytellers too. Just be sure to tell them what you are celebrating when you make the PS. And it could be a cupcake, begets at Cafe Orleans, chocolate mousse, a small ice cream sundae...just a small little treat to celebrate. _FWIW, WDW gave us free desserts when we were there for our honeymoon- even at counter service places sometimes. This, however, was before the celebrate today theme so not everyone and their brother was wearing a pin! Felt more special that way._


----------



## teatime

" bump"

So many of you have come and gone, Anyone got more pictures to share??


----------



## rowan1813

Thank you to all who have posted pics! I drool every time I read this thread.  I'll post some more food pics after I get back from my trip next week!


----------



## Krissy Marissy

I am starving now. I wonder...has anyone had that oscar's choice salad from CC?


----------



## Eeee-va

Here are the delicious things I ate!

Taste Pilot's Grill - just the regular burger with fries.  Per DISers' advice I put a few fries on the burger.  Delicious!





Mom's "vegetable salad" that she got instead of fries.





My supper from the Farmer's Market in DCA--yes, it's an abomination against nature, and yes, I could only eat about half of it before throwing it out (instead of eating until I got sick)...but oh, it was good though.    Funnel cake topped with brownie pieces, whipped cream, and chocolate sauce.  I'd love to get it again sometime when I am REALLY hungry.  






My birthday breakfast--giant muffin from Mimi's and a pricey but delicious milk from HoJo.





POPCORN at New Orleans Square!  (It was full almost to overflowing but I ate a lot before thinking to take a picture.)





Partially-eaten Tiger Tail and spicy beef skewer from the Bengal Barbecue in Adventureland:





Pizza from Redd Rocket's--mine was cold (though I could tell that just by looking at it when I picked it up from the buffet, so it's my fault for having my heart set on that veggie pizza  ).  Note the BIG WATER!  You just had to fill up a cup of your choosing and then tell your cashier that it was water.





Sweet cream cheese-filled pretzel from Tomorrowland--I thought they were better in WDW, but in WDW it was earlier in the morning, I didn't have to carry mine to Main Street to meet up with my party and it was a lot cooler...so that might be why.  Cream cheese pretzels and hot summer afternoon are not the best combination.  





The obligatory Caprese Sandwich at Wine Country Trattoria--it was delicious but unfortunately I wasn't feeling too well--just starting to come down with something, it turned out--so I only ate about half and took the rest back.  Service was not the best, as it took at least 20 minutes to get a cup of ice.    Don't know if I'd go back; the food was a great value but I'd rather be in the parks than spending close to 2 hours on lunch.






Belated birthday ice cream at WCT (again, not feeling well, it was hot, and I just wanted to get out of there, but they when they brought it, I was--after waiting at least 15 minutes for them and then giving up--just trying to slip off to use the restroom):





Chicken tacos at Tortilla Jo's--huge portions at least; they were fine, but I only ate about half.  So much meat!





I won't share a picture of the fritters from New Orleans Square--they were cold/maybe undercooked and I was disappointed.    (Here's a hint--if the sample fritters on display don't look great, maybe it's not the best idea to buy some fritters anyway.  But I really wanted some!   )

And I didn't get a shot of our last meal, ice cream!  It was delicious, though.  I got the mint chocolate chip sundae.  So good on a warm day!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Eeee-va said:


> My supper from the Farmer's Market in DCA--yes, it's an abomination against nature, and yes, I could only eat about half of it before throwing it out (instead of eating until I got sick)...but oh, it was good though.    Funnel cake topped with brownie pieces, whipped cream, and chocolate sauce.  I'd love to get it again sometime when I am REALLY hungry.



WOW.   I have not seen that before!  It looks so good!   That is definitely going on my list for our September trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Eeee-va said:


> Here are the delicious things I ate!
> 
> Taste Pilot's Grill - just the regular burger with fries.  Per DISers' advice I put a few fries on the burger.  Delicious!




That was my suggestion - to put the fries on the sandwich and/or burger because they are soft enough to bite into, but they add texture to it!  Mine had a little trouble staying on the chicken I ate and wanted to slide off, but it tasted great!  Did your fries stay on your burger?


----------



## teatime

yummmmmm that pizza does look great!~! oh and so does everything else. I have ressies for wine country at night so I can watch the electrical parade.


----------



## Eeee-va

Kayla's Mom, I hope you are going to share that funnel cake with someone.  I seriously don't know if I could ever eat the whole thing myself, and I have a huge sweet tooth!    They have strawberry-topped ones too, which almost everyone else was getting.  I couldn't see why, unless they thought strawberries were healthy?



Sherry E said:


> That was my suggestion - to put the fries on the sandwich and/or burger because they are soft enough to bite into, but they add texture to it!  Mine had a little trouble staying on the chicken I ate and wanted to slide off, but it tasted great!  Did your fries stay on your burger?



Well, thank you for the delicious suggestion!  Mine stayed on fine, but I did have a lot of tomatoes and pickles and maybe some barbecue sauce to hold them on.

Did you try putting your fries beneath the chicken, instead of on top?  I don't know if that would help but it would turn the fries into structure for the chicken, instead of a topping.  

And teatime, yes, the pizza was good!  Just a bit cold, but it was obvious enough which types of pizza were hotter than others, if cold pizza bothers you.  I don't mind cold pizza and I didn't get sick from it or anything.  Well...I don't THINK so; just a bit of a cold, but it should've taken more than 4 hours to develop if I'd gotten it from the pizza, right?  :/


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Eeee-va said:


> Kayla's Mom, I hope you are going to share that funnel cake with someone.  I seriously don't know if I could ever eat the whole thing myself, and I have a huge sweet tooth!    They have strawberry-topped ones too, which almost everyone else was getting.  I couldn't see why, unless they thought strawberries were healthy?



I doubt DH will eat that with me, he is more of an ice cream sandwich guy!   I will have to see what kind of damage I can do all on my own.  And I will definitely NOT be getting strawberries!  Give me the CHOCOLATE!


----------



## ChickenCarlos

pycees312 said:


>



we are going to DL july 20-24th and i just found this thread and have found many new places that we are going to try this time around(and some old ones) but i have been seeing tons of pics of the shredded beef nachos from white water snacks, and it looks like, is it true, they have CHICKEN nachos also?????


----------



## amyamya

ChickenCarlos said:


> but i have been seeing tons of pics of the shredded beef nachos from white water snacks, and it looks like, is it true, they have CHICKEN nachos also?????



Yeah, I think I am alone on this but I did NOT like the chicken nachos from WWS. I eat mostly veg but sometimes eat meat. The chicken tasted strange to me and I picked it all off. I also did not get "real cheese" but fake cheese sauce which I thought was gross. Here's hoping I got an off day at WWS and when you have them they are great!


----------



## Sherry E

Eeee-va said:


> Well, thank you for the delicious suggestion!  Mine stayed on fine, but I did have a lot of tomatoes and pickles and maybe some barbecue sauce to hold them on.
> 
> Did you try putting your fries beneath the chicken, instead of on top?  I don't know if that would help but it would turn the fries into structure for the chicken, instead of a topping.



That is a good idea, actually!  I think putting the fries underneath would work better with a burger than the chicken sandwich because the burger patty fills up more of the bun.  With the chicken sandwich that I had, the chicken did not cover much of the bun, and so condiments were flopping around and I had to kind of roll up the sides of the bun to hold eveything in, which got messy!  I managed to keep some of the fries aboard, which is how I knew it was a cool idea, but I think I may try this with a burger at some point and I bet that will work much better!  And I will put them under the burger as sort of a soft foundation for it!


----------



## bumbershoot

Eeee-va, did your mom like the "tangy" vegetable "salad"?  We were sucked into that silliness with a pizza kid's meal in ToonTown once, and yucko nasty!  


Wish I'd thought to put fries in our veggie burger at Taste Pilots; might have taken DS's mind off of the fact that it's a vegetable burger, not a "veggie burger" as we both expected.  



amyamya said:


> I also did not get "real cheese" but fake cheese sauce which I thought was gross.



Oh we did too.  So gross, and it was like half sauce and half cheese....just give me the sauce so I can pretend it's the 80s and I'm at the roller skating rink, or all cheese so I can feel better about it...not half/half!  We didn't even have meat to distract us, as we don't eat any of it.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

bumbershoot said:


> ...just give me the sauce so I can pretend it's the 80s and I'm at the roller skating rink



  Nachos and the roller skating rink....ahhhhh...the good old days. 

That would make a great tag, by the way!


----------



## PinkBudgie

Here is my pic of the chicken nachos at Whitewater Snacks.  I like the "fake" nacho cheese, maybe because we don't have that home.  Love the skating rink comment!  I lived at the skating rink in the 80's.  Ate nachos and hot dogs and soda all day!  





We actually prefer the chicken sandwhich there though.  It is huge, much bigger than Taste Pilot's.  DH and I split one and that is plenty.  A whole one is too filling even for him.


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

PinkBudgie said:


> Here is my pic of the chicken nachos at Whitewater Snacks.  I like the "fake" nacho cheese, maybe because we don't have that home.  Love the skating rink comment!  I lived at the skating rink in the 80's.  Ate nachos and hot dogs and soda all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually prefer the chicken sandwhich there though.  It is huge, much bigger than Taste Pilot's.  DH and I split one and that is plenty.  A whole one is too filling even for him.



OMG ** MUST ** GO ** TO ** wws**!!!   This should help sum up how I am feeling about these pics - cannot wait to eat here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for these pictures!


----------



## teatime

PinkBudgie said:


> Here is my pic of the chicken nachos at Whitewater Snacks.  I like the "fake" nacho cheese, maybe because we don't have that home.  Love the skating rink comment!  I lived at the skating rink in the 80's.  Ate nachos and hot dogs and soda all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually prefer the chicken sandwhich there though.  It is huge, much bigger than Taste Pilot's.  DH and I split one and that is plenty.  A whole one is too filling even for him.



*I love the fake cheese to  I can not wait to have these, and the chicken sandwich!! *


----------



## PinkBudgie

The best part is Whitewater Snacks is very uncrowded even at noon!  And we found the food value here to be the best at DLR.  With our AP discount, we could split the chicken sandwhich and have lunch for about $4 a person. (If we had a free cup of water to drink)  That left us feeling satisfied, but not completely stuffed.  Who wants to go on rides feeling over full?  I know I don't.

Oh, and I forgot to add, they have small paper plates out for people to use so you can split something and put it on your own plate.  They also have a microwave sitting out on the counter.  It seems like it was there for people to use, like if you had to heat up a bottle or baby food or anything.  I didn't see people use it while I was there.  Probably used more at breakfast time.


----------



## Eeee-va

bumbershoot said:


> Eeee-va, did your mom like the "tangy" vegetable "salad"?  We were sucked into that silliness with a pizza kid's meal in ToonTown once, and yucko nasty!



She ate some of it.    I don't think she hated it, but we both agreed it looked rather more like something that belonged on TOP of the burger.  Unfortunately, french fries seem to affect her fibromyalgia really badly, so she couldn't get an order of her own (though she did have one of mine  ).  She LOVES fries, though, and I'm sure she would've been very happy with the criss-cut fries if they wouldn't have made her sorry later.


----------



## bumbershoot

Eeee-va said:


> She ate some of it.    I don't think she hated it, but we both agreed it looked rather more like something that belonged on TOP of the burger.  Unfortunately, french fries seem to affect her fibromyalgia really badly, so she couldn't get an order of her own (though she did have one of mine  ).  She LOVES fries, though, and I'm sure she would've been very happy with the criss-cut fries if they wouldn't have made her sorry later.



Bummer about the fries...potatoes can do that.  It's the nightshade family...taters, peppers, eggplants, tomatoes...they can aggravate things like that.  (mm, ratatouille, LOL)


----------



## mareeld86

Its been six months since my holiday but i have finally gotten around to posting my food pics so here goes i have a few so will post them in a few lots.

Taste Pilots grill Cheseburger meal.





Taste pilots Grill Kids Aero Sliders





Chicken Nuggets Meal from the Golden Horseshoe





Caramel Apple (I was addicted to these while I was in America.)









Kids Niggets Meal from the golden horseshoe.


----------



## mareeld86

Jasons Breakfast at goofys Kitchen.

Birthday Cupcake.





My Plate.(Lauren)





Jasons Plate.





All the different types of food


----------



## mareeld86

More Goofys Kitchen Food.


----------



## mareeld86

My Birthday at Minnies.

Jasons Plate.





Lauren's (My) Plate.





My Yummy Fruit.





Our Last Day Lilo and Stich Breakfast.

I didnt get a birthday cupcake at minnies so I asked for one at Lilo and Stich.





A Range of food.




















My Plate and Bacon and Cheese Omelet.





Jasons Plate and Omelet.


----------



## mareeld86

And last but not least a couple of random Food Pics.











Hope you like them.


----------



## marvel

I just wanted to say thanks for this fantastic thread. I have been losing some of my excitement about our upcoming trip due to various family and work issues, but seeing the food photos really made my day. Now I am back to being excited!

I have to say you guys takes great photos, and even full descriptions. Do any of you feel funny about taking photos during dinner at the more fancier places?


----------



## wdhinn89

What is this?  It looks delicious!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mareeld86, Those Goofy's pictures are great!  I didn't see the Mickey-shaped cobbler in there anywhere.  Were they not serving it that day?  I hope they didn't get rid of it when they scrapped the creme brulee French toast!

Anyway, questions about character meals come up ALL the time - pretty much weekly - and I always try to provide links to our Character Meal Photo Thread as well as to people's posts of the actual food itself at all the meals, to help people see what options are available. Since your Goofy's pictures are so close up and clear (by the way - gotta love those pink frosted cupcakes!), I would like to include links to your posts the next time I reply in to someone's questions about character meals!  There do not seem to be as many detailed photos of the food at the other character meals, but I guess Goofy's may be easier to get photos of.

Also, if you have time, post some pictures on the Character Meal Photo thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2170088


----------



## disneynerd420

Love the new pics... keep em coming!


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pics everyone! Makes me wish the days til my next trip would pass even faster!


----------



## teatime

yummmmmmmm I have vouchers for goofys kitchen!!!   say, do they have regular rice crispy treats? and also can you take these with you if you do not finish them? it would be a tasty treat while in the park! 
Also does the brunch have meats like ham and beef? is brunch considered breakfast? our voucher says breakfast


----------



## reynmagsmom

teatime said:


> yummmmmmmm I have vouchers for goofys kitchen!!!   say, do they have regular rice crispy treats? and also can you take these with you if you do not finish them? it would be a tasty treat while in the park!
> Also does the brunch have meats like ham and beef? is brunch considered breakfast? our voucher says breakfast



breakfast at goofy's is brunch with traditional brunch fare, if it is available try the creme brule french toast OMG it was soooooo good!!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

teatime said:


> yummmmmmmm I have vouchers for goofys kitchen!!!   say, do they have regular rice crispy treats? and also can you take these with you if you do not finish them? it would be a tasty treat while in the park!
> Also does the brunch have meats like ham and beef? is brunch considered breakfast? our voucher says breakfast



Goofy's is the best! 
Hmmm...I don't remember if they had regular rice crispy treats, but if there's a small dessert item or a piece of fruit that you want to take & munch on later, I'd do it! The last time I was there, I took a peach and ate it while waiting in line for Small World.
Brunch would be considered breakfast & from what I can remember, there was ham, but I don't remember if there was beef. There could've been, but since I didn't get any, I dunno.


----------



## teatime

thought I would add a few of my own pics, just rainforest cafe


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Ohhh, what kind of sandwich is that, teatime? I see eggplant! Yum!


----------



## teatime

Not sure, some vegitarian sandwitch my sister had, and the nacho's were pretty skimpy of cheese... next time I will tell them to add more.  my daughter loved the glass, it lights up. she will not let anyone touch it LMAO 

this time we are going to try the mojo bones. I just got my rainforest cafe gift card in the mail. so cute.!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Oh, I love the Lava Nachos at RFC!  They're usually really good. I order them for a meal instead of an appetizer but never come close to finishing them!


----------



## mareeld86

wdhinn89 said:


> What is this?  It looks delicious!!



Fudge Marshmallow Square it was from the place on main street.


----------



## mareeld86

Sherry E said:


> Mareeld86, Those Goofy's pictures are great!  I didn't see the Mickey-shaped cobbler in there anywhere.  Were they not serving it that day?  I hope they didn't get rid of it when they scrapped the creme brulee French toast!
> 
> Anyway, questions about character meals come up ALL the time - pretty much weekly - and I always try to provide links to our Character Meal Photo Thread as well as to people's posts of the actual food itself at all the meals, to help people see what options are available. Since your Goofy's pictures are so close up and clear (by the way - gotta love those pink frosted cupcakes!), I would like to include links to your posts the next time I reply in to someone's questions about character meals!  There do not seem to be as many detailed photos of the food at the other character meals, but I guess Goofy's may be easier to get photos of.
> 
> Also, if you have time, post some pictures on the Character Meal Photo thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2170088



Hey Sherry 
I took a heap of photos at goofys kitchen becasue it was my partners birthday so i had the camera.
I didnt see the mickey cobbler but I took all those photos and people were starting to look at me a bit odd taking picture of all the food so I may have just missed it.

I will certainly put pics on the Character Meal Photo Thead Mostly the photos are of goofys kitchen. My partner had the camera at minnies and at Lilo and stich I got a few but not heaps because it was our last day and we were too busy trying to fit everything in and ride everything again.

Thanks for the compliments on my Photos I love taking pictures of everything and purchased a new camera just before we came to disneyland so im glad they look good.


----------



## teatime

Disneyluvr2 said:


> Oh, I love the Lava Nachos at RFC!  They're usually really good. I order them for a meal instead of an appetizer but never come close to finishing them!



thats what we do  soooooo much  to eat and we never finish either.


----------



## disneyscootergal

mareeld86 said:


> More Goofys Kitchen Food.



Mareeld, do you know what these yummy loooking things are called? Did you have one? Do you remember what was inside? YUM!!


----------



## Sherry E

disneyscootergal said:


> Mareeld, do you know what these yummy loooking things are called? Did you have one? Do you remember what was inside? YUM!!



You didn't ask me but I will jump in.  Those are Bananas Foster Crepes.  They have been at Goofy's for a while (at least I have seen them on the last several trips).  I am surprised they didn't remove them when they removed the creme brulee French toast!  I just hipe they still have the Mickey-shaped cobbler because tha is adorable!


----------



## Lostgirlz

Me, and my DH went in March of this year. We did the Goofy's Breakfast our first day there. It's tradition to go on our first morning. They did NOT have  Mickey shaped apple cobbler. They had the Banana foster crepes, but not the creme brulee french toast . I LOVE the brulee french toasst. I had it on my very first trip to DL, and when me and DD went halloween week, so I REALLY wanted it when DH, and I went in March. I asked them if they had it, and they went to ask the chef only to come back, and tell me it was discontinued/no longer offered. The crepes were good, but I BADLY miss my brulee french toast. I will check again when I go in a week.


----------



## Sherry E

Lostgirlz said:


> Me, and my DH went in March of this year. We did the Goofy's Breakfast our first day there. It's tradition to go on our first morning. They did NOT have  Mickey shaped apple cobbler. They had the Banana foster crepes, but not the creme brulee french toast . I LOVE the brulee french toasst. I had it on my very first trip to DL, and when me and DD went halloween week, so I REALLY wanted it when DH, and I went in March. I asked them if they had it, and they went to ask the chef only to come back, and tell me it was discontinued/no longer offered. The crepes were good, but I BADLY miss my brulee french toast. I will check again when I go in a week.



I don't think I have ever seen Mickey-shaped _apple_ cobbler, but I have many times seen berry cobbler and peach, I believe.  I could be forgetting, and maybe apple was in there somewhere.  One visit we saw two different kinds of cobbler and the other visits we saw one kind.

Yes, someone else reported on the DIS that the creme brulee French toast had been discontinued (and I have no clue why, as that was one unique item to Goofy's that was a big plus in their favor), but I hope they didn't stop making the cobbler entirely.  I have not gone to DLR at this time of the year in ages, and I usually go in Fall and Winter - so my guess (crossing my fingers) is that maybe they only do the Mickey-shaped cobbler during those times of year (more cobbler-ish weather) and not in the summer.  As it is, they are starting to lose business to Minnie's - not because of the food but because of the characters, so if Goofy's starts removing all of the buffet items that make them unique, they will lose customers due to the food as well.


----------



## Tink91

Stacerita said:


> Bowl of baked potato soup at Carnation Cafe



That looks so yum! I might just have to get one when I am there in September


----------



## disneynerd420

Great pics! I'm planning on bringing back a lot from my sept trip


----------



## SSRJen

Keep all the wonderful pictures coming! I am going to start taking pictures during out trips (or try to remember to).


----------



## kari12177

All the food looks so good at DL. I just found out I have a stomach thing where I cant eat big portions of food. I haveta eat bites through out the day, not a whole meal. When we go to DL, Im gonna have a hard time resisting!


----------



## disneynerd420

One of the few pictures of food I took on my last trip....


Blue Bayou Surf and Turf





It was amazingly delicious. The filet melted in my mouth and the pacific northwest lobster tail had a wonderful sweetness to it that good lobster tail should. I loved the scallop potatoes. I recommend this dish if you go to The Blue Bayou at dinner.


----------



## ssjmick

at the Pacific Wharf Cafe can i get a bread bowl soup without the bread bowl?


----------



## maleficent's goon

whewwwwwwwww...I made it thru to the end of this thread

Two questions if anybody knows...

Who serves Magicale??...I didn't see it on the menu of the wine bar in DCA in May.

Also where in Fantasyland can you get the frozen Apple Juice??...that's actually something I've never heard of before.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

ssjmick said:


> at the Pacific Wharf Cafe can i get a bread bowl soup without the bread bowl?



Hey ssjmick, I'll take your sourdough bread bowl!  That's the best part!  A few pats of butter and I'm set to go!!!  I love the soup and bread bowls, but as you can tell, I've never asked for the soup alone.


----------



## ballarinamom

disneynerd420 said:


> One of the few pictures of food I took on my last trip....
> 
> 
> Blue Bayou Surf and Turf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was amazingly delicious. The filet melted in my mouth and the pacific northwest lobster tail had a wonderful sweetness to it that good lobster tail should. I loved the scallop potatoes. I recommend this dish if you go to The Blue Bayou at dinner.



Thanks for posting this! I was going to split this with DD7 on our last trip but I ordered the crab cake appetizer and she ordered the adult steak. I ate her sides and soup. It was perfect. But as they no longer have appetizers, me with the soup, sides and lobster tail and DD with the steak and bread are going to be perfect. Maybe we'll have enough room for dessert!!!


----------



## teatime

J.C.&ALI'SMOM said:


> Napolini Pizza by the slice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortilla Jo's Taqueria
> 
> Chips and Salsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Tacos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Margarita


OMG Those nacho's look soooooo good, all the food does. does tortilla joe have those nacho's and drinks ?( mojito)


----------



## Tink91

Yummmo look at those chips with salsa


----------



## Disneylvrforever

maleficent's goon said:


> Two questions if anybody knows...
> 
> Who serves Magicale??...I didn't see it on the menu of the wine bar in DCA in May.
> 
> Also where in Fantasyland can you get the frozen Apple Juice??...that's actually something I've never heard of before.



I don't know the answer to the 1st q, I'm not a wine drinker.

The frozen apple juice in Fantasyland is right across from Matterhorn. They also have another one in DL in Toontown on the left of the enterance.


----------



## TheParsec

At the Pch Grill:

The Hail "Mexican" Ceasar Salad:






Bacon Cheese Burger:


----------



## disneynerd420

TheParsec said:


> At the Pch Grill:
> 
> The Hail "Mexican" Ceasar Salad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Cheese Burger:



Is that avocado on that bacon cheese burger or lettuce?


----------



## reynmagsmom

***bump***


----------



## bluecruiser

disneynerd420 said:


> Is that avocado on that bacon cheese burger or lettuce?



Looks like sliced avocado on top, with lettuce underneath the burger.


----------



## disneynerd420

That is what I thought... yummy


----------



## TheParsec

Sorry I missed that post!

Yea, thats a sliced avocado on the Burger!

The Food is good There at the Pch Grill. It's about the same prices as
The Rain Forest Cafe.


----------



## teatime

Are the cookies still given with the creme brulee ? an d is that a treasure chest ? anyone had this lately and if so does the plate still look like this?


----------



## marvel

Sorry, I haven't been able to follow the whole thread. But where is this dessert platter from! looks fantastic


----------



## teatime

marvel said:


> Sorry, I haven't been able to follow the whole thread. But where is this dessert platter from! looks fantastic



Thats the blue bayou creme brulee set.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Teatime, did you keep that cute little treasure chest? Or did you eat it? (is it even edible?)


----------



## reynmagsmom

I don't think Tea has ate it yet she was asking about it. I'm curious as well because this is the dessert I want for my birthday lunch at BB!!!
We are down to single digits!!!!!  8 more days YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## teatime

I have not eatne it, I am wanting to  I can not wait........ but first I must rob a bank ( or have a garage sale )


----------



## wvnative

I had the creme brulee but it's been a couple of years ago. The treasure chest is supposed to be edible I think, but it's really hard. Mine is on a shelf in my sewing room. lol The cookies were decent and we really liked two of the creme brulee's but thought the other one wasn't as good. It was the fruity one I think. It wasn't bad, just different.


----------



## mariezp

Oh the Creme Brulee is mine and my son's favorite dessert at BB. We are opposite of you *wvnative*. We like the other 2 flavors but not the chocolate. All is good now. We found out that they would make a substitute without any problem. Sometimes it doesn't hurts to ask!


----------



## gramto2boys

mariezp said:


> Oh the Creme Brulee is mine and my son's favorite dessert at BB. We are opposite of you *wvnative*. We like the other 2 flavors but not the chocolate. All is good now. We found out that they would make a substitute without any problem. Sometimes it doesn't hurts to ask!



So I can order all vanilla and not have to have the other 2 kinds? I hope so, Im not thrilled with the other flavors


----------



## mariezp

I am not sure if they would give you all vanilla since it is served in the largest bowl. But it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## smiley_face2

gramto2boys said:


> So I can order all vanilla and not have to have the other 2 kinds? I hope so, Im not thrilled with the other flavors



Oh what a good idea! it's been a whole half year since I got to have this delecacy.... creme brulee is my all time favorite desert, and I always check the menu ahead of time for what ever place we want to eat at, to see if they have it! It is stamped right on the bottom of the treasure chest, edible. although I have a few in my cabinet now and have not yet eaten any!! lol.... I had creme brulee gelato at the local icecream shop the other day...it was very good! but not as good as this desert!


----------



## smiley_face2

Has anyone else noticed those 3 pots of creme brulee make a hidden mickey? I just realised it because I set that pic as my desktop wallpaper and keep looking at it all the time...


----------



## sebastian75_99

Subscribing. I will be visiting DL for one day on August 17 and I can not wait to try some of the food I have seen on this thread.


----------



## MickeyNikiNaka

I didn't until you mentioned it! Great eye! 




smiley_face2 said:


> Has anyone else noticed those 3 pots of creme brulee make a hidden mickey? I just realised it because I set that pic as my desktop wallpaper and keep looking at it all the time...


----------



## tjl1388

FYI, BB no longer serves the Creme Brulee trio.  We were there 7/28 and they said they only serve the single vanilla now.  


Anyway...due to my return from my last trip I have enough food pictures to go for a WHILE!!!!

Here is a sample from Napa Rose..







Here are the rest of the Napa Rose shots..there are to many to post here.  I will keep the rest of them in this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2246766


----------



## teatime

tjl1388 said:


> FYI, BB no longer serves the Creme Brulee trio.  We were there 7/28 and they said they only serve the single vanilla now.
> 
> 
> Anyway...due to my return from my last trip I have enough food pictures to go for a WHILE!!!!
> 
> Here is a sample from Napa Rose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of the Napa Rose shots..there are to many to post here.  I will keep the rest of them in this thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2246766


nooooooooooooooooooo I was looking forward to this so much.  so you only get a small serving of the vanilla? I hope its not for that price 
more pictures please


----------



## wdwnut4life

echo echo. food pics posted twice. that food looks yummy.


----------



## gramto2boys

chirp chirp ))))))))))))))))))))))) hey, many of you have gone to the park, ate there and vacationed. where is the food porn???????


----------



## teatime

I plan to post 7 days worth the meals here when I get back from Disneyland ( in 8 days I leave) this thread has been silent to long  I need a fix, and if I have to sacrifice my self to do it I shall


----------



## Kayla's Mom

teatime said:


> I plan to post 7 days worth the meals here when I get back from Disneyland ( in 8 days I leave) this thread has been silent to long  I need a fix, and if I have to sacrifice my self to do it I shall


----------



## teatime

Kayla's Mom said:


>



  I will do it, I will feed the need for food pictures for all food lovers out there...... ! And drive my kids and those at the restaurants nuts in the process !!


----------



## tamtam81

The La Brea Bakery & Cafe in DTD (from a trip to Disneyland in Dec '08).





Croissant sandwich with eggs, bacon, roasted turkey, and melted Gruyere cheese. Served with roasted country potatoes and organic greens. This was soo yummy!





Sausage omelet with spicy Italian sausage, roasted peppers, and onions.  Served with roasted country potatoes, organic greens, and toasted bread.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

teatime said:


> I will do it, I will feed the need for food pictures for all food lovers out there...... ! And drive my kids and those at the restaurants nuts in the process !!



You GO girl!


----------



## reynmagsmom

I am uploading my dining fotos now all I really took was from Cafe Orleans the only other place we ate in the park was BB and that was not a good exp. They should be done in a few!!!


----------



## reynmagsmom

Cafe Orleans (My birthday meal!!!)




Childs Chicken with Spaghetti & Marinara Sauce




Monte Cristo (YUMMMMM)




Pomme Frites (These were so good we ordered 3 orders and no leftovers)




Gumbo ( This also was so good i could've eaten it every day!!!)
Sorry for the large size I'm still not good at resizing!!!
We also ate at BB but it was not even close to as good as Cafe Orleans!!!
We also ordered Beignets and the Banana Bread pudding but we dug in and the kids wouldn't wait for me to get pics but they also were very good!!!


----------



## teatime

sebastian75_99 said:


> Subscribing. I will be visiting DL for one day on August 17 and I can not wait to try some of the food I have seen on this thread.


 I hope you will full fill your duties of taking food pics and posting LOL


tamtam81 said:


> The La Brea Bakery & Cafe in DTD (from a trip to Disneyland in Dec '08).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croissant sandwich with eggs, bacon, roasted turkey, and melted Gruyere cheese. Served with roasted country potatoes and organic greens. This was soo yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage omelet with spicy Italian sausage, roasted peppers, and onions.  Served with roasted country potatoes, organic greens, and toasted bread.


MMMMMMM these look so good !!!!!!!



reynmagsmom said:


> Cafe Orleans (My birthday meal!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childs Chicken with Spaghetti & Marinara Sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Cristo (YUMMMMM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomme Frites (These were so good we ordered 3 orders and no leftovers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumbo ( This also was so good i could've eaten it every day!!!)
> Sorry for the large size I'm still not good at resizing!!!
> We also ate at BB but it was not even close to as good as Cafe Orleans!!!
> We also ordered Beignets and the Banana Bread pudding but we dug in and the kids wouldn't wait for me to get pics but they also were very good!!!



I can not wait until I go there in 8 days!! we have reservations and Im so excited. thank you for the food pics!


----------



## rossip

tamtam81 said:


> The La Brea Bakery & Cafe in DTD (from a trip to Disneyland in Dec '08).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croissant sandwich with eggs, bacon, roasted turkey, and melted Gruyere cheese. Served with roasted country potatoes and organic greens. This was soo yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage omelet with spicy Italian sausage, roasted peppers, and onions.  Served with roasted country potatoes, organic greens, and toasted bread.



Well I know where I will be eating ! 

They look very scrummy


----------



## Flitterific

Mmm...everything looks so delicious!  Thanks for posting the yummy pics   I'll be sure to add some of my own after my trip this month (if I can figure out how to...)


----------



## FlameGirl

Hey everyone...I can finally post pictures...yippee!

This picture is from our last trip...I call this photo "$100 nachos at Tortilla Joe's".

We had checked into the DLH and were waiting for another party member to fly / check in, so we thought we'd find a bite to eat in Downtown Disney.  We ordered the chicken nachos...my daughter had a cheese quesedilla, and my husband and I each had a few drinks (a few being, I had 2 and he had two beers and two shots...I guess he needed to unwind).

We got the bill and I almost passed out when it was $87.  With tip we paid $100 for these nachos.  They sure were good, though.  







Edited to add:  picture's not appearing.  I give up.


----------



## TheZue

FlameGirl said:


> Hey everyone...I can finally post pictures...yippee!
> 
> This picture is from our last trip...I call this photo "$100 nachos at Tortilla Joe's".
> 
> We had checked into the DLH and were waiting for another party member to fly / check in, so we thought we'd find a bite to eat in Downtown Disney.  We ordered the chicken nachos...my daughter had a cheese quesedilla, and my husband and I each had a few drinks (a few being, I had 2 and he had two beers and two shots...I guess he needed to unwind).
> 
> We got the bill and I almost passed out when it was $87.  With tip we paid $100 for these nachos.  They sure were good, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:  picture's not appearing.  I give up.




Here ya go


----------



## FlameGirl

Hey, thank you.  

What was I doing wrong?


----------



## teatime

ohhhhhhh those look good!! but how uch were they ? the drinks must be awful expensive where did you get these??


----------



## FlameGirl

teatime said:


> ohhhhhhh those look good!! but how uch were they ? the drinks must be awful expensive where did you get these??



Hi teatime --

I think they may have been $10?  $12?  And yes, the drinks were ridiculously expensive.  I went back and looked after the fact, and I think each drink (including shots) were somewhere in the $12 neighborhood.  We learned the hard way.

Oh, and it was at Tortilla Joe's.


----------



## disneynerd420

TheZue said:


> Here ya go





those do look good. I want to try those.


----------



## TheZue

FlameGirl said:


> Hey, thank you.
> 
> What was I doing wrong?



When you go into your online photo account you have to right click the picture, go to properties and it should give you a link that ends with .jpg and that's what you put in the image thingy.


----------



## FlameGirl

TheZue said:


> When you go into your online photo account you have to right click the picture, go to properties and it should give you a link that ends with .jpg and that's what you put in the image thingy.



  I feel like such an amateur.  

Thank you!


----------



## teatime

FlameGirl said:


> Hi teatime --
> 
> I think they may have been $10?  $12?  And yes, the drinks were ridiculously expensive.  I went back and looked after the fact, and I think each drink (including shots) were somewhere in the $12 neighborhood.  We learned the hard way.
> 
> Oh, and it was at Tortilla Joe's.



yeah, I went thru the "   lets have drinks at disneyland " and went  broke fast  I learned that the hard way to  they look good, were they tasty? got any more foodie pics?


----------



## FlameGirl

You know, that was the only food picture I took during that trip.  I have more foodie pics, but not relevant to this thread.  

We're going back the 1st week in December, and I have a smoking new camera, so I plan on getting plenty then.


----------



## FlameGirl

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Monte Cristo Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creole Ratatouille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Charles Mixed-Berry Crepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mickey" shaped Beignets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Street Banana-Bread Pudding



Have been catching up in this thread.  These pictures are _stunning_.  Food is so hard to photograph well, especially when you have no control over the lighting (such as in a place like DL).  If I didn't know better, I'd have guessed these were professional photos.

Really, really gorgeous.


----------



## marvel

great photos, any tips, mine usually are top down photos of the plate!


----------



## teatime

Foods starting last night when we got in, and today so far. we are back for a rest then off to the park again 
*MILLI'S RESTAURANT LAST NIGHT.. *
I did not care for the chicken, it  was sweet, weird to have sweet fried chicken yuck.kids loved there's.
potato soup was just ok.





















*WHITE WATER SNACKS *


----------



## Stacerita

Those beef nachos look so yummy!


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

I cannot wait to have those nachos!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

mareeld86 said:


>



What are the "Kids Foodles"?


----------



## PinkBudgie

Wow!  $3.00!  Who knew a foodle would cost so much! I wonder how much the adult foodles are.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> What are the "Kids Foodles"?








They also come as "Ants on a log" (celery and peanut butter with raisins) and as a veggie tray with carrots, celery, and tomatoes with ranch dip.


----------



## disneynerd420

teatime said:


> Foods starting last night when we got in, and today so far. we are back for a rest then off to the park again
> *MILLI'S RESTAURANT LAST NIGHT.. *
> I did not care for the chicken, it  was sweet, weird to have sweet fried chicken yuck.kids loved there's.
> potato soup was just ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHITE WATER SNACKS *




I love you teatime! I can't wait to see the rest of your pics. I hope you are having a good time.


----------



## teatime

Thanks all, here is one more for the night  Chicken fusulini ( do not know how to spell it. in tomorrowland it was pretty good.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Ohhhh yum!  I love the chicken fusilli!  Thanks Teatime, hope you are having fun!


----------



## disneymum58

Okay, now I'm craving chicken fusilli and I won't even be at DL till Oct. 11!


----------



## smiley_face2

Those chicken and beef nachos look amazing!! I must write that in my reminder for next trip!


----------



## Kenttz

Those nachos looks so good. Now White water snacks is inside the Grand Californian Hotel right? If so do I need to be staying there to get in white water snacks?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Kenttz said:


> Those nachos looks so good. Now White water snacks is inside the Grand Californian Hotel right? If so do I need to be staying there to get in white water snacks?



It is on the hotel grounds, but anyone can eat there.  You can get there by using the GC entrance/exit in DCA.  I remember that there are signs telling you which way to go, but it's very close to there.  We went there one day for lunch while we were in the park.   I am sure someone else can give you better directions than me!


----------



## Kenttz

Kayla's Mom said:


> It is on the hotel grounds, but anyone can eat there.  You can get there by using the GC entrance/exit in DCA.  I remember that there are signs telling you which way to go, but it's very close to there.  We went there one day for lunch while we were in the park.   I am sure someone else can give you better directions than me!




Thank you


----------



## bluecruiser

Kayla's Mom said:


> It is on the hotel grounds, but anyone can eat there.  You can get there by using the GC entrance/exit in DCA.  I remember that there are signs telling you which way to go, but it's very close to there.  We went there one day for lunch while we were in the park.   I am sure someone else can give you better directions than me!



Take the GCH exit from DCA (near Grizzy River Run).  Turn left at the T, then it's on the left, just a short distance down the sidewalk.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

No pictures, but here's my reviews:
I had a really enjoyable experience 8/13 at the BB when I took my dad out to dinner.

Our PS was for 5:20 pm, but we showed up at 5:00 and requested a waterside table. The hostess told us there 20-30 min wait, so we stuck it out, and were seated at 5:15, 5 min before our PS. We were about the third table in from the left side, not directly in the middle, but we could see the boats and loading area without being distracted by them.

I had the short ribs, my father had the Tesora Island Chicken, both were fabulous and delicious. The BB potatoes and veggies (white asparagas and brocolli) were very tasty. My dad thoroughly enjoyed the chopped salad, and my gumbo was very good (though the rice was still slightly crunchy). They give you a bowl of warm, very delicious dinner rolls, and to finish our meal off we had the Flying Dutchman Cookie Boat.

The only disappointment I had all evening was the cookie boat no longer (or wasn't that evening) comes with the sugar mast/sail.

It came to just under $40 pp, plus a nice tip for our waiter, who was very attentive (although part of that was rushing us through to make room for more people/tables).

We also ate at Bengal Barbeque for lunch. Most people recommend 2 skewers, but 1 was enough for us! We had one chicken skewer each, and they were soooo goood.

My dad shared a Dole Whip with me for the first time, and loved it, and we also had ice cream cookie sandwiches (the toll house kind) in DCA.

Everything we ate in DL was delicious!


----------



## PinkBudgie

We went to Cafe Orleans this summer.  Here are the Pommes Frites.  Very good!






I also had the Mardi Gras Chicken Sandwich.  It was just ok.  It comes on a multi grain roll which I didn't really care for.  If it was toasted it might have been better.  I don't know if they would have switched rolls, but I prefer sourdough or white.  This is half the sandwhich here.






It was DH's birthday and they brought him out a birthday beignet.  We shared it and we were plenty full so we didn't order more.






Next time we go, I would just get the pommes frites and the beignets.  That would have been enough to eat.


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> What are the "Kids Foodles"?



The Foodles in the picture look like the apples, grapes and cheese Foodles.  We recently found these at our local Sheetz - I think they were $2 or so? The girls ate them right up! Good snack.


----------



## TheParsec

Carnation Cafe: 

Loaded Bake Patatoe Soup:





Chef Salad:





MeatLoff:


----------



## Stacerita

That meatloaf looks good.


----------



## merrrydeath

My mom's words about the meatloaf picture: "oh no my mouth is filling with saliva".

Yeah....pretty much. Can I have that with a cup of soup? I'm going to come out of there weighing 500lbs...


----------



## got2travel

I am not one for ordering simple meals when I'm eating out. I don't think I've ever ordered stuff like spagetti, mac n cheese, or meatloaf but that pic may have changed my mind!


----------



## Ed J

I didn;t do a very good job taking food photos on the trip but I will share the few I did take. 





Outdoor seating




Chicken and mashed





Chicken and pasta





Beef tips with craw mashed





Yea it was that good






Desert 




What it look like as we were leaving 

This was the first night of our trip (a Wednesday). I was in So Cal for a few days before the girls showed up, they were still on east coast time and I had worked all day. 

We went to the Rain Forest and the ESPN Zone to find 45 minute + wait at both. We headed back towards our hotel and saw no wait at the Jazz Kitchen and I found that odd, there had to be a reason. 

I still have no idea why there was no wait, we found the food and service to be wonderful.   The only meal that I would say was better was the Napa Rose. I'm still talking about the crawfish mash potatoes and the desert was simply awesome.   Cost was not out of line for a Friday night dinner out at home either.


----------



## smiley_face2

Ed J said:


> I didn;t do a very good job taking food photos on the trip but I will share the few I did take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor seating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and mashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and pasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef tips with craw mashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it was that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it look like as we were leaving
> 
> This was the first night of our trip (a Wednesday). I was in So Cal for a few days before the girls showed up, they were still on east coast time and I had worked all day.
> 
> We went to the Rain Forest and the ESPN Zone to find 45 minute + wait at both. We headed back towards our hotel and saw no wait at the Jazz Kitchen and I found that odd, there had to be a reason.
> 
> I still have no idea why there was no wait, we found the food and service to be wonderful.   The only meal that I would say was better was the Napa Rose. I'm still talking about the crawfish mash potatoes and the desert was simply awesome.   Cost was not out of line for a Friday night dinner out at home either.



Pictures are not showing up for me.... how bout everyone else?


----------



## FlameGirl

smiley_face2 said:


> Pictures are not showing up for me.... how bout everyone else?



You're  not alone.


----------



## kaoden39

FlameGirl said:


> You're  not alone.



Add me to the list.


----------



## smiley_face2

kaoden39 said:


> Add me to the list.



Oh my.... totally tot here but..... who is that devine fellow in your avatar!?


----------



## FlameGirl

smiley_face2 said:


> Oh my.... totally tot here but..... who is that devine fellow in your avatar!?



Pretty sure that's JD...?


----------



## smiley_face2

FlameGirl said:


> Pretty sure that's JD...?



Oh yes...that's him all right.... sigh.... ....


----------



## kaoden39

smiley_face2 said:


> Oh my.... totally tot here but..... who is that devine fellow in your avatar!?





FlameGirl said:


> Pretty sure that's JD...?





smiley_face2 said:


> Oh yes...that's him all right.... sigh.... ....



Yes, that is indeed Mr Depp.  My wonderful 16 year old daughter found that for me.


----------



## Ed J

Can you see the photos now?

How about this?


----------



## FlameGirl

Ed J said:


> Can you see the photos now?
> 
> How about this?



Oh, I see one now.


----------



## bluecruiser

I still can't see your photos Ed.


----------



## spacemermaid

Chocolate cupcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.

It was SO YUMMY...nice and moist, with a chocolate mousse frosting and filling. The chocolate moon on top was silver!


----------



## Stacerita

spacemermaid said:


> Chocolate cupcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.
> 
> It was SO YUMMY...nice and moist, with a chocolate mousse frosting and filling. The chocolate moon on top was silver!



I need to get one of those.  Yummy!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Stacerita said:


> I need to get one of those.  Yummy!



Oh. My. WORD.

I must have one of those too!


----------



## spacemermaid

Not only was it yummy, it was HUGE!!! It was enough for 2 people!

They also had an orange-and-cream flavored cupcake that looked good!


----------



## smiley_face2

Ed J said:


> Can you see the photos now?
> 
> How about this?



still not...  are they uploaded to a site like photo bucket?


----------



## Caseystigger

spacemermaid said:


> Not only was it yummy, it was HUGE!!! It was enough for 2 people!
> 
> They also had an orange-and-cream flavored cupcake that looked good!



Oooh orange and cream?? Was that from Blue Ribbon as well??


----------



## Caseystigger

spacemermaid said:


> Chocolate cupcake from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.
> 
> It was SO YUMMY...nice and moist, with a chocolate mousse frosting and filling. The chocolate moon on top was silver!



Oooh that looks so good! I could go for one of those right now, who needs traditional breakfast foods?  

Thanks for the nummy picture!


----------



## got2travel

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, that is indeed Mr Depp. My wonderful 16 year old daughter found that for me.


 

Off topic and not food related, but you (and your daughter) might enjoy these threads:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1214828
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1711450
We had a lot of fun finding and posting various Mr Depp photos.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

smiley_face2 said:


> still not...  are they uploaded to a site like photo bucket?



I see the photo, Ed.  It's not food but....it's there!


----------



## spacemermaid

Caseystigger: yes, the orange-and-cream cupcakes were at the Blue Ribbon Bakery as well!

Go ahead, have a cupcake for breakfast...they're delicious!


----------



## Ed J

I'll try this again. I used Google's  Picasa  and up loaded the images but they seem to work sometimes, and sometimes not. 

 So here are the photos I did take, this time I used photobucket.


Outdoor seating





Chicken and mashed





Chicken and pasta





Beef tips with craw mashed





Yea it was that good






Desert





What it look like as we were leaving





This was the first night of our trip (a Wednesday). I was in So Cal for a few days before the girls showed up, they were still on east coast time and I had worked all day.

We went to the Rain Forest and the ESPN Zone to find 45 minute + wait at both. We headed back towards our hotel and saw no wait at the Jazz Kitchen and I found that odd, there had to be a reason.

I still have no idea why there was no wait, we found the food and service to be wonderful. The only meal that I would say was better was the Napa Rose. I'm still talking about the crawfish mash potatoes and the desert was simply awesome. Cost was not out of line for a Friday night dinner out at home either.

This is the can you see this photo:





I could see it sometimes before, I can see these now, can you?


----------



## GrandBob

Yep, you finally got it, Ed.  Looks good!


----------



## thmar

I am also a fan of the Jazz Kitchen!


----------



## kaoden39

got2travel said:


> Off topic and not food related, but you (and your daughter) might enjoy these threads:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1214828
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1711450
> We had a lot of fun finding and posting various Mr Depp photos.



Ooh thank you for that ogling pleasure.  My daughter though wise enough to realize that Mom thinks he is hot she does not.


----------



## erinbev

I'd recognize that AMAZING chocolate bread pudding anywhere! 


soooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## disneynerd420

I have a few pics to add. Nothing exciting though. These were from my one day trip a few weeks ago. I promise to come back with a lot of pictures from my sept trip.


3 cheese monte cristo.








pomme frites






lobster nachos at the cove bar  ( they look better than they taste)


----------



## blue donkey

My goodness that chocolate cupcake looked sooo tasty!  I'm gonna have to run extra so I can treat myself to one of those.


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

disneynerd420 said:


> lobster nachos at the cove bar  ( they look better than they taste)



I thought I'd read good things about the lobster nachos. I was looking forward to trying them in a couple weeks. What didn't you like about them?


----------



## disneynerd420

Let me start by saying that I adore lobster and especially lobster nachos. I used to work at Red Lobster when I was a teenager, and often enjoyed their lobster nachos. I was very upset when they were taken off the menu. So when I found out about these I was very excited. I knew after a few bites, that they were nothing like the nachos of my teen years.

The lobster had little to no flavor. The cheese was incredibly salty... it could be the fact that they used parmesan cheese on top of the nachos. The chips, while they tasted great, were hard and thick. The combination of the flavors does not mesh well. It seemed like the only thing that I tasted was the tomato and the salt from the cheese. They look amazing, but save the 10.95.

The server switched these out for some hot wings. I should have taken a pic of those... they were much better.


----------



## Flitterific

Can anyone tell me how to post pictures?  I tried reading the FAQ section and I can't find the "Manage Attachments" button that it talks about.  Do you need to hit a certain number of posts before you can start posting pictures?


----------



## kaoden39

Flitterific said:


> Can anyone tell me how to post pictures?  I tried reading the FAQ section and I can't find the "Manage Attachments" button that it talks about.  Do you need to hit a certain number of posts before you can start posting pictures?



I just post my pictures in a photobucket account and use the message boards link to post it.  That should work for you.


----------



## Flitterific

Woohoo...finally got it to work.  Thanks, Kaoden!

Supreme Red Velvet Cupcake





Citrus Sunshine Cupcake





Chocolate Moonbeam Cupcake





Gingerbread Cookie


----------



## Flitterific

MmMm...pictures from Napa Rose birthday dinner:

Citrus Seared Ahi Sashimi and a Roasted Peanut & Blue Crab Shiso Lettuce Cup (split plate)





Tempura Fried Lobster and Spicy Asian Beef Salad (split plate)





Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato Bisque (split cup)





Wild King Salmon with Szechuan Pepper-Sesame Crust





Slowly Braised Pork Shank "Osso Bucco"





Vanilla Creme Brulee Tart





Scharffen Berger Chocolate Truffle Cake


----------



## Flitterific

Jazz Kitchen...sorry the pictures are a little bright...

Bourbon Street Sampler





Shrimp Crusted Yellowtail (split plate)...was a little dry





Creme Brulee Sampler (clockwise: vanilla, ginger, Grand Marnier)





Double Chocolate Bread Pudding


----------



## Flitterific

Dole Whip & Dole Whip Float





Turkey Leg





Nachos from WWS (half chicken & half beef)





Sonoma Chicken & Apple Salad from PWC





Santa Rosa Corn Chowder from PWC


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Flitterific: when were these pics taken?  Surely they don't have gingerbread out yet, do they?!


----------



## Flitterific

Lynzer Torte said:


> Flitterific: when were these pics taken?  Surely they don't have gingerbread out yet, do they?!



I took them from my last trip (Aug 18-23).  They were selling the gingerbread cookies at the candy shop inside Greetings of California (the gift shop on the left hand side when you enter DCA where Sunshine Plaza is).


----------



## kaoden39

Flitterific, I am glad I could help you.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Flitterific said:


> Woohoo...finally got it to work.  Thanks, Kaoden!
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerbread Cookie



O.K. who ate the Gingerbread Mickey's bellybutton?! 

Thanks for the pics! Wow, even the split plate portions look pretty large!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Those pics from Napa Rose look AMAZING!!  I so want to go there for my birthday too!  Did you try any of the cupcakes???


----------



## akdaisy

Thanks so much for the pictures Flitterific!  That salmon from Napa Rose looks amazing......yummmmm.  Can't wait for the Chef's counter on the 26th!


----------



## Flitterific

debdreamsofdis said:


> O.K. who ate the Gingerbread Mickey's bellybutton?!
> 
> Thanks for the pics! Wow, even the split plate portions look pretty large!



Lol...it fell in the bag!  I actually took another pic after I put the button back on.  I'll post it tonight 

And are you talking about the split plate portions for Napa Rose?  I thought they were pretty decent portions too, especially since they both gave us two pieces of tempura lobster. My mouth is watering just thinking about those appetizers


----------



## umaangel00

Flitterific said:


> Turkey Leg



They really have turkey legs? I thought they were on at WDW! I am super happy now!


----------



## Flitterific

Queenbillabong said:


> Those pics from Napa Rose look AMAZING!!  I so want to go there for my birthday too!  Did you try any of the cupcakes???



Whoops...sorry I missed your question earlier.  I tried the red velvet one from Greetings from California (in DCA by Sunshine Plaza) and it was delicious!  Very moist with tons of frosting 

I didn't get to try the other two though (both found at Pacific Wharf Cafe).  I went there for lunch right after I had the other cupcake but they looked really yummy too


----------



## Flitterific

akdaisy said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures Flitterific!  That salmon from Napa Rose looks amazing......yummmmm.  Can't wait for the Chef's counter on the 26th!



I've never sat at the Chef's Counter but I heard it's a one of a kind experience. Other people have posted that they will do a special tasting menu for you based on what you like.  I'm so excited for you


----------



## Flitterific

umaangel00 said:


> They really have turkey legs? I thought they were on at WDW! I am super happy now!



Yup, you can find turkey legs at both parks.  There is a stand at the Paradise Pier by TSMM where you can get turkey legs and a cart in front of Sleeping Beauty's Castle on Main Street.  There might be other carts/stands out there but those were the two I noticed.

Note: The cart in front of the castle comes in a wrapper so you can travel with them.  I couldn't help but bring two home to share with my family


----------



## Flitterific

debdreamsofdis said:


> O.K. who ate the Gingerbread Mickey's bellybutton?!
> 
> Thanks for the pics! Wow, even the split plate portions look pretty large!



Here's the picture after I fixed the button


----------



## teatime

disneynerd420 said:


> Let me start by saying that I adore lobster and especially lobster nachos. I used to work at Red Lobster when I was a teenager, and often enjoyed their lobster nachos. I was very upset when they were taken off the menu. So when I found out about these I was very excited. I knew after a few bites, that they were nothing like the nachos of my teen years.
> 
> The lobster had little to no flavor. The cheese was incredibly salty... it could be the fact that they used parmesan cheese on top of the nachos. The chips, while they tasted great, were hard and thick. The combination of the flavors does not mesh well. It seemed like the only thing that I tasted was the tomato and the salt from the cheese. They look amazing, but save the 10.95.
> 
> The server switched these out for some hot wings. I should have taken a pic of those... they were much better.



I felt the same way. the cheese was hard by the time it come to the table aqnd they were bland. I also noticed all the foods were a bit salty


----------



## djm99

umaangel00 said:


> They really have turkey legs? I thought they were on at WDW! I am super happy now!



Yes DL has them and cook them more better IMO.  My experience in WDW has NOT been very good.  I love Turkey Legs and I've even taken a 45 minute drive to Six Flags just for one.  So you can imagine my dissappointment year after year (My family has visited WDW every year since 2000 - except 2005 & 2008) the Turkey legs are undercooked and VERY tough.  My 2005 experience in DL was great - nearly every day I had one (nope I'm not ashamed ).


----------



## teatime

ok, so all my foods in disneyland and at milli's and mimi's./ we like mimi's by far the best !!
*these were taken at mimi's./.. hands down yummy as heck!! the quiche was sooooo good, and the steak was just perfect. we loved this place. *













*next set was goofys kitchen and cafe orleans lunch *


----------



## teatime

Wine country Tratoria

*it was good, and the lazagna was very tasty as was the choclate type pudding. *


----------



## teatime

*stage door fish and chips, a lot of food !!*





*candy.....* rocky road.... tiger tail and a macadamia nut carmel candy.


----------



## teatime

*me love these....
*






*rainforest cafe appetizer... they were just ok, but they were free so yeah we ate them LOL*





*there ribs.... not bad at all!! *





*and the lava nacho's*




*
carmel corn, we had 2 giant bags LOL*


----------



## teatime

milli's  not so good. chicken was dry as a bone.. the whole meal was pretty yuck !


----------



## teatime

*fuculini at red rockets was dry , small portion for the price to!*


----------



## teatime

totally yummy !






jalapeno pretzel


----------



## teatime

from white water snacks to the cove bar 



























*ESPN ZONE FOODS..*


----------



## teatime

last but not least..... the apple pretzel. it was wonderful!! but the first one they sold me was hard as a rock, I made him make me a new one 






Hope you all enjoyed my pics, I tried to get everything but did miss a few things


----------



## FlameGirl

These are great - thank you for posting!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Thank you teatime!


----------



## got2travel

teatime said:


> *fuculini at red rockets was dry , small portion for the price to!*


 

Looks like you reposted your Milli's photos instead of Red Rockets.

Thanks for all the pics. Love the Orange Sherbet at Wine Country. And had never seen the kid's meatball sandwich before, that looks great. 

I agree about Milli's, we don't care for it at all.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

teatime said:


> last but not least..... the apple pretzel. it was wonderful!! but the first one they sold me was hard as a rock, I made him make me a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed my pics, I tried to get everything but did miss a few things



Wow, I need to get one of those!


----------



## Sally_fan

teatime said:


> last but not least..... the apple pretzel. it was wonderful!! but the first one they sold me was hard as a rock, I made him make me a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed my pics, I tried to get everything but did miss a few things



Good for you for gtting him to make you a new one!! I had a rock hard pretzel from Bengal BBQ & I choked it back, throwing most of it away. Such a waste. In retrospect I wish that I would have taken it back as well. Where was this from??

Great pictures!!!!  Thank you for sharing them~!


----------



## mlenz

Thanks for the pics I had never even heard of the apple pretzle looks yummy YEA something new to try on my Nov.trip


----------



## mareeld86

OH YUM!!! I want an apple pretzel it looks great!! Only  months 2 weeks until I can get one!!


----------



## l’amore bella

Pineapple spears from the Main Street Fruit Cart.





Turkey club sandwich with apple slices from Hungry Bear Restaurant. 





Fruit and yogurt parfait from the Blue Ribbon Bakery. 





Solarflare salad with grilled chicken and fat-free raspberry dressing from Tomorrowland Terrace.





Frozen strawberry lemonade. 









California wrap with apple slices from Farmer's Market. 





Dole whip from the Tiki Juice Bar.





Chip and Dale Snack Company pretzels.





Rosemary turkey breast salad from River Belle Terrace. 









Grilled Veggie Sandwich with slaw from Studio Catering Co. 





Fruit and vegetables from Whitewater Snacks.


----------



## vettegirl

Love the healthy food pics!


----------



## DizneyDogs

Dinner at Blue Bayou

Filet




Salmon


----------



## DizneyDogs

My Dinner at Napa Rose

Appetizer
Watermelon slice in cantaloupe puree with basil sorbet it was very refreshing





Select Organically Grown Field Greens and Baby Greens





Grilled Petite Filet of Angus Beef





S'Mores Pop-over






My DH had The Vintner's Table

First Course prawns with a side of halibut ceviche





Second Course goat cheese tart topped with mission figs and duck prosciutto









Main course Santa Barbara style barbeque tri-tip





Dessert root beer float shooter with root beer Baked Alaska which had root beer ice cream inside, and root beer granitas on top with root beer pearls on top of that






and complimentary truffles


----------



## thmar

Thanks for the photos, DizneyDogs.  I'm hungry!


----------



## DizneyDogs

Lunch at Disney's Soda Fountain and Studio Store

French Dip





Mickey Waffle (yep you can order breakfast items for lunch!)





Pin Trader's Delight Sundae (with Stitch and Lilo pin)


----------



## DizneyDogs

Haunted Mansion 40th Event Dinner (it was served in the building that used to house Who Wants to be a Millionaire)

Menu:





Crab





Filet with Ravioli





Cake and Punch Served after the ride-through


----------



## wdwnut4life

all those foods sound delish. take me to disneyland pls


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Great food pics, DizneyDogs! Looks like the HM Dinner was alot of fun! And Napa Rose will definately be on my list for my kid-free dream trip I hope to take someday with my hubby The root beer shooter looks really yummy.

Can you tell me more about the Disney Soda Fountain and Studio store. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## DizneyDogs

debdreamsofdis said:


> Great food pics, DizneyDogs! Looks like the HM Dinner was alot of fun! And Napa Rose will definately be on my list for my kid-free dream trip I hope to take someday with my hubby The root beer shooter looks really yummy.
> 
> Can you tell me more about the Disney Soda Fountain and Studio store. I'm not familiar with it.



It's located on Hollywood Blvd by the Chinese, Kodak, El Capitan theatres and where all the Hollywood stars and hand/footprints are (about a 30 minute drive from Disneyland)

Here's a link to the official website
http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/el_capitan/soda_fountain/main.html


----------



## disneynerd420

I promise to bring back lot's of food porn when I come back from my trip!


----------



## mariezp

DizneyDogs said:


> Dinner at Blue Bayou
> 
> Filet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon


Whaaaaaaa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We love Blue Bayou and won't get to be there this year since we opted to give WDW a try. Wouldn't you know it! The first year we haven't been in 8 years they decide to put my son's favorite, salmon, on the menu. Here's hoping it is still there if we get to make it back next year!

All your food looks so yummy. I am starving now!


----------



## Tink91

I am about to post mine up!!


----------



## kaoden39

Tink91 said:


> I am about to post mine up!!



Yay!!


----------



## disneynerd420

Ooh I love looking at all these pictures. I can't wait to go! Just 4 more days after today is over!


----------



## kaoden39

disneynerd420 said:


> Ooh I love looking at all these pictures. I can't wait to go! Just 4 more days after today is over!



Oh gosh it's so close.  How exciting.


----------



## Tink91

First food sign we saw in America! So cheap compared to Australia!!


----------



## Tink91

Lunch at a mexican take out restaurant in GardenWalk, I forget the name of the place but the food was Chicken Quasadilla with a side of chips. Mum and I shared this.





Sliders from the kids menu from Millies, soo yum! (I ate one before taking the photo, oops!!)





Chicken tenders from Millies





Midnight Snack!! Twinkies and Ding Dongs were a let down, mum and I shared the 2 and she had the drink.





Madhatters Tea Party at D23, wasn't exactly edible but thought I would share!





Beef Soft Tacos from El Rancho something in Disneyland, yum yum yum!





Cupcakes on Main St





Fruit Platter from Ariels Grotto, I forgot to take photos of the hot food and the waffle sorry!





Birthday Brownie from Ariels Grotto





Sliders from the burger place next to Soarin' (we kept the plate!)





Mums Chicken burger from the same place





Shimpers Heaven from Bubba Gump Shrimp, mum and I didnt finish this between us!!





Mud Pie, AMAZING





We got this far





Hash Browns yummy!





Vegetarian Taco Salad from El Rancho somewhere..





Chicken Burrito from the same place





Dream Cake from the same place





Chicken nuggets from one of the take out places across from the water in Disneyland, just near Pirates i think...





Mozarella Sticks from the same place





Ice Cream from the Ice-Creamery on Main St





Enjoy


----------



## Lynzer Torte

disneynerd420 said:


> Ooh I love looking at all these pictures. I can't wait to go! Just 4 more days after today is over!



Me too! Me too!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Awesome pics, tink91!
Hostess stuff is usually pretty gross...lol!

It looks like they changed how they serve the food at Stage Door Cafe. They used to serve it in boxes with little holes to put the sauce. The trays are probably more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

DizneyDogs - Thanks for posting those amazing photos from the HM event.  Mine didn't turn out near as good as yours!
Here's a photo of the Alfredo Lasagna from Wine Country Trattoria that I had for my birthday dinner.






And the orange sorbet for dessert....It was wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Disneyluvr2 said:


> And the orange sorbet for dessert....It was wonderful!!!!



I like how you're eating it before the candle is even blown out!


----------



## Tink91

Lynzer Torte said:


> I like how you're eating it before the candle is even blown out!


----------



## sonnyjane

This is really more a way to test my image-posting abilities so that I can do a trip report after my one-day visit Thursday   The first two are shots from Bengal BBQ where we tried pretty much everything, and it was all very delicious!  The last picture is of the gigantic softball-sized cupcakes from Pooh Corner.  Our eyes (my sister and me) were bigger than our stomachs that day, in the future I'll definitely just get the tiny, normal cupcakes!


----------



## kaoden39

I didn't see the bacon wrapped asparagus.  How are the veggies skewers, they look absolutely wonderful.


----------



## sonnyjane

kaoden39 said:


> I didn't see the bacon wrapped asparagus.  How are the veggies skewers, they look absolutely wonderful.



Oh, that's the one thing we didn't get!  I was with my sister and she doesn't eat asparagus and I figured I'd rather have some healthy grilled veggies instead.  They were good, a little al dente, but that's exactly the way I like my veggies (I know my DH hates them that way lol).  The chicken was probably better than the beef, it had kind of a sweet and tangy sauce


----------



## kaoden39

sonnyjane said:


> Oh, that's the one thing we didn't get!  I was with my sister and she doesn't eat asparagus and I figured I'd rather have some healthy grilled veggies instead.  They were good, a little al dente, but that's exactly the way I like my veggies (I know my DH hates them that way lol).  The chicken was probably better than the beef, it had kind of a sweet and tangy sauce



We have had the chicken and the beef, I thought the chicken was better too.  But, I love the bacon wrapped asparagus.  I refer my veggies al dente so I think I would like the veggie skewer.  I love to eat at the Bengal Bbq.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

From Pooh Corner


----------



## PHXscuba

Can't ... believe ... I read ... the WHOLE thing.

There's a reason I call fall the "eating season." I don't think I'm going to have any room for meals after trying out all the treats next month. I totally want one of the caramel apples (and one of everything else), but I'm not sure if anyone in the family will split it with me.

I think the biggest thing I learned from this thread is that the portions most everywhere are HUGE! Since we plan on snacking between meals, I think I'm going to convince everyone to split things and share around. That way we'll get to try everything.

Thanks to all!

PHXscuba


----------



## mareeld86

151 days until I get to eat all of this food again I cant wait!!!


----------



## smiley_face2

mareeld86 said:


> 151 days until I get to eat all of this food again I cant wait!!!



 only 92 days left for us!! I'm making a list, checking it twice...LOl...you have to budget all that food out over the holiday, there is so much!
Have you noticed your trips are getting closer together? isn't it funny how that happens... after the first trip there seems to be another a few years later, then a couple of years after that, then it's only one year apart, then you get like us and it's at least twice a year....really wish we'd bought into the Disney vacation club all those years ago...


----------



## SundaeAfternoon

WOW, those Minnie apples from Pooh Corner are adorable!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## Kayla's Mom

CAFE ORLEANS

Pommes Frites:






Monte Cristo:






Blackened Chicken Caesar:






Anniversary Beignets:






CARNATION CAFE

Loaded Baked Potato Soup:






Half Turkey Sandwich and Loaded Baked Potato Soup:






FANTASMIC DESSERT BOX


----------



## wvnative

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>




That is possibly the cutest thing ever! Anyone from Phoenix going soon? I'd pay someone to bring one (or two) back for me. lol


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## Bumper

Bump!


----------



## mareeld86

Oh its 144 days till I go and I want all this food now I think I will have to go through this forum again from the start to get my fix!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Since there are always requests to see White Water Snacks or know what they have there, I took a ton of pics:





























Kids grilled cheese & Nachos!  Not enough chicken on this one...


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Plaza Inn pasta (half chicken alfredo, half marinara) & chicken dinners:





The cute new Edelweiss Snack Shack:





Menu:





Golden Horseshoe Chicken Nuggets & Chicken Salad (waaay too small for the price!):


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Horrible picture of Carnation Cafe meals.  Our water gave us some drinks to go (per our request)! Meatloaf Stack (yum!) and kids Mac N Cheese (disgusting!):





Cute Halloween Demitasse dessert (pumpkin mousse with hazelnut soaked cake):









Pizza Port (Chicken Fusilli, side salad, focaccia breadsticks- horrible & dry, kids pizza):





Rancho del Zocalo (Carne Asada & Cheese Enchilada platter, kids burrito and limon chips & cinnamon sugar crisps):


----------



## disneynerd420

Lynzer Torte said:


> Cute Halloween Demitasse dessert (pumpkin mousse with hazelnut soaked cake):



I'm so glad you took a picture of this... I did not take a picture until I was halfway through, it was soooo good


----------



## disneynerd420

Once I complete the TR I am working on I will post all the food porn pictures to this thread. I have alot! I took a picture of every item at Goofy's Kitchen. So if you want to follow along on the TR i will have some good pictures for you.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Lynzer Torte said:


> Cute Halloween Demitasse dessert (pumpkin mousse with hazelnut soaked cake):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I. Must. Have. This.

Tell me it was as delicious as it sounds! Do you get to keep the Mickey mug? What restaurant was this available at?


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Deb- yes, it was delicious!  I'm not a big fan of hazelnut but the mousse was so smooth, creamy and pumpkiny, it made it all worth it!  And yes, you get to keep the mug.  I believe it was $6.99 for the dessert.

This one was bought at Carnation Cafe but I believe they're sold at most places, including the bakery on Main Street.


----------



## disneynerd420

I got mine at Cafe Orleans!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## disneynerd420

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



I always say that I am going to get a cupcake but I never do! I need to get one  on my birthday trip in Jan.


----------



## lulubelle

disneynerd420 said:


> Once I complete the TR I am working on I will post all the food porn pictures to this thread. I have alot! I took a picture of every item at Goofy's Kitchen. So if you want to follow along on the TR i will have some good pictures for you.



Can't Wait - I'll be checking!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Kayla's Mom said:


> FANTASMIC DESSERT BOX


 

What are they charging now for the reserved seating and dessert 'box'?  I did this years ago when they had seating on the balcony and a 'buffet'.

.


----------



## ballarinamom

Kayla's Mom said:


>



Kaylasmom,
It looks like they replaced the raspberry filled shortbread cookie (it was purple and had stars on it) with the white looking cookie with the red and orange. What was that like?
And what is the square looking thing in the bottom corner with the chocolate looking thing on top? We haven't done F! since last November and DD only ate her cheese and grapes. I'm hoping she may find a sweet goodie that she will like. TIA!!!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

ibouncetoo said:


> What are they charging now for the reserved seating and dessert 'box'?  I did this years ago when they had seating on the balcony and a 'buffet'.
> .



$59 for adults and $49 for children. 





ballarinamom said:


> Kaylasmom,
> It looks like they replaced the raspberry filled shortbread cookie (it was purple and had stars on it) with the white looking cookie with the red and orange. What was that like?
> And what is the square looking thing in the bottom corner with the chocolate looking thing on top? We haven't done F! since last November and DD only ate her cheese and grapes. I'm hoping she may find a sweet goodie that she will like. TIA!!!



I think it might have been the same, I took one small bite of it and it did have some sort of fruit filling in it.  I was so stuffed by everything else I had eaten by then I couldn't eat anymore! 

The square thing was some sort of lime thing (at least that's what I was told) that I did NOT like, but I am not a fan of key lime, or anything like that.


----------



## Lights_Out

Wow! 60 bucks!  I thought it would be about 40 at most. 

Would you say it's worth it?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Lights_Out said:


> Wow! 60 bucks!  I thought it would be about 40 at most.
> 
> Would you say it's worth it?



For us it was a one time thing.  DH and I were there celebrating our anniversary w/o the kids.  I would never pay for it with two little ones, plus us.  I surprised DH with it and we really enjoyed it, although we did still end up waiting in line for over an hour to get front row seats.  So, yes I guess I would say it was worth it.  I hate crowds and have never watched the entire show before because I always end up getting people pushing in front of me and being rude.  It was really neat watching the show from a chair and no one in front of us!


----------



## ibouncetoo

$60 to still stand in line for an hour?  I don't think I'll be able to talk anyone into that.  The dessert party at WDW (for the fireworks) wasn't that much and had a full dessert buffet.

,


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Does anyone know what brand of mac and cheese they serve at DLR? Is it the Kraft type with the thin noodles and bright orange color or more of the Stouffer's type? I'm looking for some place that might serve Stouffer's. My DS can't have food dyes, etc. so the Kraft type is out. I know they serve Stouffer's at places in WDW and they are now offering the large packages for sale at Whitewater snacks. Do they have ready-made Stouffer's anywhere else....like in any kid's meals?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

ibouncetoo said:


> $60 to still stand in line for an hour?  I don't think I'll be able to talk anyone into that.  The dessert party at WDW (for the fireworks) wasn't that much and had a full dessert buffet.
> 
> ,



Well....you don't have to stand in line for that long if you don't care what section or row you get.  We just happened to be in the area and were tired, so we decided to just get in line and sit down on the ground.


----------



## pycees312

chocolate fondu with marshamallows, pound cake, and fruit. We ate here in Sept during the D23 Expo
This was at Fire and Ice located in Garden Walk. Really cool place to eat just avoid high traffic hours due to the nature and way you get your food.


----------



## sassy*girl

pycees312 said:


> chocolate fondu with marshamallows, pound cake, and fruit. We ate here in Sept during the D23 Expo
> This was at Fire and Ice located in Garden Walk. Really cool place to eat just avoid high traffic hours due to the nature and way you get your food.



Oh MY.. that looks so good. What other kind of food do they serve?


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Oh, love the look of that fondue dessert at Fire & Ice.  I want to try that place on our next trip (March 2010!) - even more so now!!


----------



## disneynerd420

Ooh... fire and ice looks interesting.


----------



## disneynerd420

I was just at DLR not too long ago with Chris420 (another DISer) and took pics of lot's of food. I wanted to be able to come back and share it with all of you. You can find these pics and more in my TR. Please check it out and let me know what you think.


*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Express.*

BBQ Po boy... it was super yummy!








Popcorn Shrimp. (Chris said these were really good and was delighted that they were not all breading.)







*Cafe Orleans*


Three Cheese Monte Cristo (this is my favorite thing in DLR)







French Onion Soup (Which my mother wants to go back and get again)







New Orleans Gumbo







Pommes Frites. ( A delight as always)







*River Bell Terrace*











Mark Twain ( I was really impressed with the potatoes.)






Cinnamon Roll







Just so you can see actual size...







*Blue Bayou*


Buccaneer Beef Short ribs (these had an exceptionally good beefy flavor and they fell right off the bones)







Bayou Surf and Turf. (This is always delicious)











*Hungry Bear*

Bacon Cheeseburger Meal







*Plaza Inn*

Fried Chicken Dinner ( A must do on my list. )







Roast Sirloin Strip ( Chris420 was really happy he tried this)







Pumpkin Pie (I never got to eat this... I actually brought it back to the room and I still never ate it)







*Outdoor Vending*

A good old fashioned Mickey Bar







*Minnie and Friends breakfast at the Plaza Inn*











They use the same delicious biscuits for the biscuits and gravy as they do for the biscuits at lunch and dinner... SO GOOD!

















Like i said, I have more food porn in my TR. Please check it out and leave some comment love!


----------



## Tink91

Yum Yum Yummmmm!

How did I miss all this food while I was there!?


----------



## PrincessKell

James, my dd is hanging behind me looking at all the disney food. and she says that guy has some good taste, look at all that sausage...mmm....sausage! hahaha


----------



## disneynerd420

I do love the DLR sausage. It has the best casing that snaps when you bite into it. I'm salivating at just thinking about it.


----------



## PrincessKell

oooh oooh and the juices just flow! mmmmmmmm yup now I want to go get some DL grub!


----------



## sassy*girl

If you go to fire & ice website click on location you can sign up for emails. You will get a coupon right away for a free dessert. Then on your birthday they will send you a coupon for a free meal.

I just signed my daughter up. I think we will have to try this place out. It's only 9.95 for all you can eat adult lunch or 16.95 for dinner.


----------



## PrincessKell

Nice deal! Thanks for that info!


----------



## spacemermaid

sassy*girl said:


> If you go to fire & ice website click on location you can sign up for emails. You will get a coupon right away for a free dessert. Then on your birthday they will send you a coupon for a free meal.
> 
> I just signed my daughter up. I think we will have to try this place out. It's only 9.95 for all you can eat adult lunch or 16.95 for dinner.




Thanks for the info! I'll definitely sign up


----------



## sassy*girl

You can also sign up for marble slab cremery that is at Gardenwalk and you will get a b1g1 free coupon. I'm working my way down the list of resturants listed on Gardenwalks website to see who sends coupons. LOL!!


----------



## Mom2Christina

Pacific Wharf Cafe-Salinas Turkey Sandwich




Pacific Wharf Cafe-Carmel Roast Beef Sandwich




Tortilla Jos-Carne Asada and Sweet Corn Tamale




Tortilla Jos-Burrito Verde




Whitewater Snacks-Breakfast Burrito




La Brea Bakery-Vegetarian Quiche




La Brea Bakery-Brioche French Toast




La Brea Bakery-Croissant Sandwich

More to come as soon as I have a few free minutes!


----------



## vettegirl

The burritto from White Water Snacks looks huge and yummy!


----------



## pycees312

sassy*girl said:


> Oh MY.. that looks so good. What other kind of food do they serve?



well they serve a number of items but what you do is pick your ingredients you want to use, your sauce, and toppings etc. you take it to the grill int he middle of the place and they cook it for you. So you can make lots of different combos.  thier website has more info on the typed of food they have to use its hard to explain. For kids they had hot dogs etc so they can still particiate. I will say I was the one who picked it and excited to go but due to the kinds of things avail( and im not a sauce person) i had the fondu for dinner and part of my sons hot dog. My hubby loved it! Especially the all you can eat part...He made like 3 different dishes and loved them all. We went at about 4pm before Dinner time and i noticed once the dinner crew rolled in it was in my opinion chaos and it take s abit of time to get your food since everyone needs to be grilled on the same grill. they had 3 chefs at the grill.. Worked fine at 4:00 not so much at 5:00. so go early or better yet for lunch. Dont get me wrong I like the place alot I just was not aware of how everything worked.


----------



## LavenderPeach

pycees312 said:


> well they serve a number of items but what you do is pick your ingredients you want to use, your sauce, and toppings etc. you take it to the grill int he middle of the place and they cook it for you. So you can make lots of different combos.  thier website has more info on the typed of food they have to use its hard to explain. For kids they had hot dogs etc so they can still particiate. I will say I was the one who picked it and excited to go but due to the kinds of things avail( and im not a sauce person) i had the fondu for dinner and part of my sons hot dog. My hubby loved it! Especially the all you can eat part...He made like 3 different dishes and loved them all. We went at about 4pm before Dinner time and i noticed once the dinner crew rolled in it was in my opinion chaos and it take s abit of time to get your food since everyone needs to be grilled on the same grill. they had 3 chefs at the grill.. Worked fine at 4:00 not so much at 5:00. so go early or better yet for lunch. Dont get me wrong I like the place alot I just was not aware of how everything worked.



Sounds like a Mongolian BBQ.  It does sound like it would get crazy if you went right at dinner time.  I've been to a couple of Mongolian BBQs and have had to wait in a short line to get my food made but they were all small restaurants and they weren't close to DLR where there's so many people.  It sounds yummy though.  Maybe we'll have to try it sometime.  Thanks for the review!  And the fondu looks so good!


----------



## disneynerd420

Mom2Christina said:


> Pacific Wharf Cafe-Salinas Turkey Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Wharf Cafe-Carmel Roast Beef Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortilla Jos-Carne Asada and Sweet Corn Tamale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortilla Jos-Burrito Verde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitewater Snacks-Breakfast Burrito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Brea Bakery-Vegetarian Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Brea Bakery-Brioche French Toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Brea Bakery-Croissant Sandwich
> 
> More to come as soon as I have a few free minutes!



Thank you so much for sharing these pics! The food looks really good. I really want to try that breakfast burrito!  Have u tried WWS's biscuit sandwich? So yummy!


----------



## 2luvmickey

I think I just gained two pounds looking at all of this delicious food!!  We're going out to SoCal for Spring Break and I HAVE to visit DLR, it's been a few years.

So much food, so little time...


----------



## Tink91

2luvmickey said:


> I think I just gained two pounds looking at all of this delicious food!!  We're going out to SoCal for Spring Break and I HAVE to visit DLR, it's been a few years.
> 
> So much food, so little time...





 I agree with you! 

What was annoying was that when I went it was too hot to eat the soups and the hot filling food!!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Bacon Cheeseburger from Pinocchio's


----------



## Tink91

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Bacon Cheeseburger from Pinocchio's




YUM


----------



## FlameGirl

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Bacon Cheeseburger from Pinocchio's



Your pictures are just beautiful.  Here, and other threads.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

FlameGirl said:


> Your pictures are just beautiful.  Here, and other threads.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Anna1227

Here are a few pics from our last trip:

French Market:
We didn't try this particular Jack Skellington dessert, but I thought it was cute.




We got the cheesecake, and it was yummy.




I did not like the mashed potatoes at all, but the four-cheese pasta and cornbread were both delicious.




Carnation Cafe:
DH got the Chef's Salad. He said it was good, but after seeing a pot pie brought out to another table, he said he wished he had gotten that. 




I got the loaded baked potato soup and half a turkey sandwich. Both were awesome! I can see why everyone on here raves about this soup.




Apple Pie - this was very, very good!




Storyteller's Cafe:
This is the banana stuffed French toast. I loved it!





One thing I forgot to take a picture of, but really enjoyed was the Asian chicken salad at Redd Rocket's Pizza Port.


----------



## mariezp

Storyteller Cafe's banana stuffed French toast is wonderful! I am going to be craving it now!


----------



## smiley_face2

mmmmmmmmmm that all looks soooo good!! what is the first Jack item? looks like a little coffin type box....does it have pudding or mousse our something in it? Is Jack made out of sugar paste or marzipan? Here's a pic of what they had on offer a few years ago... Jack was marzipan...we LOVE marzipan here! I know they are converting to having all the baked goods baked in one location so they will be "consistent"....I prefer the old fashioned way myself.... it's nice to pick which place is your favorite to eat at because of the food being slightly different..... my pics of my stuff from a few years ago does look a lot more "homemade" than the newer pics. 

These are all from French Market except for the pumpkin mousse
The other really good thing they had was chicken 6 feet under shown on hubby's tray.....I have not seen it there in years now... 





Oops smudged his face!! 










this was the pumpkin mousse at BB


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

I wonder what Jack desserts they have this year in the park.


----------



## spacemermaid

smiley_face2 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm that all looks soooo good!! what is the first Jack item? looks like a little coffin type box....does it have pudding or mousse our something in it? Is Jack made out of sugar paste or marzipan? Here's a pic of what they had on offer a few years ago... Jack was marzipan...we LOVE marzipan here! I know they are converting to having all the baked goods baked in one location so they will be "consistent"....I prefer the old fashioned way myself.... it's nice to pick which place is your favorite to eat at because of the food being slightly different..... my pics of my stuff from a few years ago does look a lot more "homemade" than the newer pics.
> 
> These are all from French Market except for the pumpkin mousse
> The other really good thing they had was chicken 6 feet under shown on hubby's tray.....I have not seen it there in years now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the pumpkin mousse at BB



Oh, those look delicious! Especially the green one! I wish they still did make them with marzipan; I love marzipan! Now the decorations are made of gumpaste. While they look more fancy/professional (ie: not homemade), sadly they're not edible, unless you like eating rocks.


----------



## smiley_face2

They don't even make their own fudge anymore  learned this last christmas when we went to buy candy cane fudge..... I don't want consistent...I want good!!


----------



## smiley_face2

inluvwithbuzz said:


> I wonder what Jack desserts they have this year in the park.



Hopefully some one will take a pic of the whole counter full of them and we can see them all!


----------



## Tink91

smiley_face2 said:


> Hopefully some one will take a pic of the whole counter full of them and we can see them all!



'Hint Hint'


----------



## smiley_face2

Tink91 said:


> 'Hint Hint'



hehe....
I'll do my best at Christmas time again this year!


----------



## FlameGirl

spacemermaid said:


> Oh, those look delicious! Especially the green one! I wish they still did make them with marzipan; I love marzipan! Now the decorations are made of gumpaste. While they look more fancy/professional (ie: not homemade), sadly they're not edible, unless you like eating rocks.



The Jack on the very right kind of looks like he's giving birth.


----------



## lorieintucson

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> Does anyone know what brand of mac and cheese they serve at DLR? Is it the Kraft type with the thin noodles and bright orange color or more of the Stouffer's type? I'm looking for some place that might serve Stouffer's. My DS can't have food dyes, etc. so the Kraft type is out. I know they serve Stouffer's at places in WDW and they are now offering the large packages for sale at Whitewater snacks. Do they have ready-made Stouffer's anywhere else....like in any kid's meals?



I'm not sure of the brands, but i know that the mac and cheese at Cafe Orleans is delicious and not bright orange! I'm pretty sure it's more of a home-made type of sauce and is natural yellow cheese color, tasting like a real cheese instead of the orange powdered cheese on many of the other kids mac and cheeses around.  

have you talked to Disney Dining to ask?  When you go to any dining place you can ask to talk to the chef about allergies, and the dining cast member told me that they can come up with a dish that meets allergy requirements. I just talked to them about my LO's egg, nut, and seed allergy and while they noted it in our PS reservations, they said it works the same with all counter service as well.


----------



## spacemermaid

FlameGirl said:


> The Jack on the very right kind of looks like he's giving birth.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that!


----------



## smiley_face2

spacemermaid said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that!



ewwww you guys!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

lorieintucson said:


> I'm not sure of the brands, but i know that the mac and cheese at Cafe Orleans is delicious and not bright orange! I'm pretty sure it's more of a home-made type of sauce and is natural yellow cheese color, tasting like a real cheese instead of the orange powdered cheese on many of the other kids mac and cheeses around.
> 
> have you talked to Disney Dining to ask?  When you go to any dining place you can ask to talk to the chef about allergies, and the dining cast member told me that they can come up with a dish that meets allergy requirements. I just talked to them about my LO's egg, nut, and seed allergy and while they noted it in our PS reservations, they said it works the same with all counter service as well.


I haven't talked to Disney Dining about this because they don't really have any info. about specific menu items/ingredients. In the past, they have just referred me to the chefs. Thanks for the info. about Cafe Orleans. I'll be sure to check out the ingredients with the chef when we're there. We just decided to eat there this week so that will work out great.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> I haven't talked to Disney Dining about this because they don't really have any info. about specific menu items/ingredient. In the past, they have just referred me to the chefs. Thanks for the info. about Cafe Orleans. I'll be sure to check out the ingredients with the chef when we're there. We just decided to eat there this week so that will work out great.



its definitely stouffers style mac and cheese not kraft style


----------



## TheParsec




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Village Haus Restaurant

Turkey Club Sandwich





Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## spacemermaid

TheParsec said:


>




That dessert in the Mickey pumpkin mug is so cute!!! Was it pumpkin mousse?

And pumpkin fudge?!?!?

I so wish I'd planned an October trip...between all these cute Halloween desserts & Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy...yeah...


----------



## Disneylvrforever

spacemermaid said:


> That dessert in the Mickey pumpkin mug is so cute!!! Was it pumpkin mousse?



The top part is like a whipped cream frosting & the bottom is pumpkin cake w/ nuts. It is super cute & yummy, but I wish the dessert it was bigger. It's the size of a shot.


----------



## mareeld86

MMMMM I cant wait only 125 days to go!!!


----------



## welley

TheParsec said:


>



So cute. Where are they in DL?


----------



## TheParsec

We got ours at the Plaza Inn Resturant. They were very good, but kinda small. But the Mugs are Nice!


----------



## NWTmagic

Goofy's Kitchen


----------



## welley

TheParsec said:


> We got ours at the Plaza Inn Resturant. They were very good, but kinda small. But the Mugs are Nice!



They do look little, but those cups look so cute... (Must put on list to buy when there)


----------



## Tink91

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



That looks so yum


----------



## disneynerd420

GOOFY'S KITCHEN FOOD PORN!

Fruit and Yogurt Bar

























PIZZA!








Mickey Pancakes and Goofyroni and Cheese.







Mickey Waffles and French toast








Hot Dogs and Chicken nuggets














The famous and delicious PB&J pizza... and cheese pizza.




































































Egg White scramble and Classic Scrambled eggs







Breakfast Potatoes and Another scramble with what appears to have sausage in it.







Eggs Benedict and Cooked Ham







Toppings from the build your own omelette bar. I need to try this sometime.








BIscuits and Gravy!!!


----------



## disneynerd420

GOOFY'S KITCHEN FOOD PORN CONTINUED!


BACON AND THE BEST SAUSAGE EVER!








Refried beans and Asparagus









I don't remember what these wear and but on the right they where fried plantains. 








Blueberry Cobbler








Bananas Fosters Crepes!








Bread Pudding.








Chocolate Rice Crispy Treats








Lemon Squares







Red Jello








Vanilla Cupcakes









Chocolate Cupcakes








Marble Bundt Cake







Raspberry Danishes








Croissants 








Assorted Muffins








Assorted Breads








Cinnamon Rolls








Worms in dirt!!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Great pics!  Makes me remember our visit last summer!


----------



## welley

Fantastic pics disneynerd420!!! I was thinking of going to Goofy's Kitchen, but wasn't sure about it. But seeing the food... YUM!!! 

Not sure about that PB & J Pizza. Looks a little strange.


----------



## Lights_Out

I didn't want to make a new thread for this so I'm asking here! 

Does anyone know what time Whitewater Snacks closes?

Can you enter the Grand Californian hotel through the entrance inside California Adventure? (even if you're not staying at the GCH?)

And lastly, is it 5 dollars to split a meal at Blue Bayou for dinner? And does each diner receive either the salad or gumbo?

Thanks


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

those pics of Goofy's Kitchen look very yummy! do you remember what time the dinner buffet starts there? thanks!


----------



## rossip

welley said:


> Fantastic pics disneynerd420!!! I was thinking of going to Goofy's Kitchen, but wasn't sure about it. But seeing the food... YUM!!!
> 
> Not sure about that PB & J Pizza. Looks a little strange.



Welley - trust me Goofys Kitchen is wonderful  !! We were there about 10 days ago . You won't regret it.


----------



## Tinker_Sand

I have been to Club 33 for dinner.

I can't wait to have the lunch/buffet. Can't resist the all you can eat shell fish. YUMMERS

I am so excited because I will be doing this in December


----------



## FlameGirl

Lights_Out said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread for this so I'm asking here!
> 
> Does anyone know what time Whitewater Snacks closes?
> 
> Can you enter the Grand Californian hotel through the entrance inside California Adventure? (even if you're not staying at the GCH?)
> 
> And lastly, is it 5 dollars to split a meal at Blue Bayou for dinner? And does each diner receive either the salad or gumbo?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know about 1 or 2, but I can tell you that I'm pretty sure the split plate fee at Blue Bayou is $12, and yes, you each get your own salad or gumbo.


----------



## DangerMouse

Yes, anyone can use the entrance into the GCH near GRR. In the early mornings, they check for key cards for entering only. But my late morning, they don't care who goes in or out. WhiteWater Snacks closes early. I want to say 6 or 7 pm.


----------



## Tink91

disneynerd420 said:


> GOOFY'S KITCHEN FOOD PORN CONTINUED!



I bet everyone was looking at you taking that many photos!


----------



## sonnyjane

Wow.  After seeing your pics disneynerd I'm pretty positive I could easily eat 17 pounds of food at Goofy's.  The only weird thing that I noticed was the pancakes right next to the mac and cheese lol but, hey, I like both, so who am I to judge their placement


----------



## rentayenta

Mmmmm, haven't been to Goofy's in years- might have to try it next trip!


----------



## disneynerd420

I'm glad everyone enjoyed my Goofy's kitchen pics. I am a huge advocate for Goofy's Kitchen!


----------



## Lights_Out

DangerMouse said:


> Yes, anyone can use the entrance into the GCH near GRR. In the early mornings, they check for key cards for entering only. But my late morning, they don't care who goes in or out. WhiteWater Snacks closes early. I want to say 6 or 7 pm.


Thank you! 



FlameGirl said:


> I don't know about 1 or 2, but I can tell you that I'm pretty sure the split plate fee at Blue Bayou is $12, and yes, you each get your own salad or gumbo.


$12!  Oh my! Do you get a little bit more of the portions or something?  
Thank you!


----------



## FlameGirl

Lights_Out said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> $12!  Oh my! Do you get a little bit more of the portions or something?
> Thank you!



Yeah....no.  They do double up the sides, as well as two salads or two gumbos so it's more food but mostly I think you're paying for the kitchen to divide it up for you.  I've read several times that if you order one meal and ask for the extra plate to divide it yourselves, there is no charge.  But then there is also no second salad or gumbo.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

disneynerd420 said:


> Breakfast Potatoes and Another scramble with what appears to have sausage in it.



It's linguicia or something with some spice. I loved both these dishes along with my omelet and the mickey pancakes!


----------



## Wildwood4

Thanks for posting the Goofy's kitchen pictures - it looks fantastic!  We have booked for breakfast next week and now I absolutely cannot wait!!!  Which meal is it that you took those amazing pics of?  Surely it can't be the breakfast with huge selection???


----------



## Lights_Out

FlameGirl said:


> Yeah....no.  They do double up the sides, as well as two salads or two gumbos so it's more food but mostly I think you're paying for the kitchen to divide it up for you.  I've read several times that if you order one meal and ask for the extra plate to divide it yourselves, there is no charge.  But then there is also no second salad or gumbo.


Ah, I see.
Thank you for that info!


----------



## rossip

disneynerd420 said:


> GOOFY'S KITCHEN FOOD PORN CONTINUED!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember what these wear and but on the right they where fried plantains.



They were Mexican something or another and they actually quite OK !!


----------



## disneynerd420

Wildwood4 said:


> Thanks for posting the Goofy's kitchen pictures - it looks fantastic!  We have booked for breakfast next week and now I absolutely cannot wait!!!  Which meal is it that you took those amazing pics of?  Surely it can't be the breakfast with huge selection???




That was the breakfast or "brunch" as they refer to it. I took these pics at 7:00 AM on a wednesday morning.


I hope you enjoy, I love Goofy's. I just made PS for a weekend trip in Dec!


----------



## TheZue

Okay I didn't take many pictures because my inlaws were with us and I didn't want to look completely crazy 

First off, the negative. Red Rockets Pizza Port has gone WAY downhill, to the point we were embarrassed we dragged my inlaws there. It used to be the highlight of our trip and this time it was a nightmare. The Marsinara is no longer two HUGE meatballs, but six tiny ones that maybe would have as much meat as one of the old ones. The sauce was runny, and we waited so long for the kids meals that ours all got cold and we had to get new ones. This was by far the worst food I've ever had in the park. Wine Country Trattoria was okay, not horrible but not great. 

Other than that everything was pretty good. The room service at the Grand was wonderful. I didn't take pictures but the burgers we ordered were massive. Story Tellers was also very good. We went for Dinner one night and had the buffet, it had wonderful salmon and chicken. Breakfast was also good, they were out of micky waffles and it was almost lunch so they brought us a platter to the table. 

Cafe Orleans was also great, my husband got the monte christo and I was pleasantly surprised at how yummy it was. I got the blackened chicken caesar and it was excellent but too large to finish. The pomme frittes were outstanding, although I would ask for a second sauce. The great thing was with my oldest who has autism they brought him out some plain fries 

Carnation cafe was absolutely wonderful. I got the potato soup and it was splendid. Oscar the head chef was making the rounds and I complimented him on it and he looked at me and asked "can you make this?" and I said no, and he asked "well why not?" and I said I didn't have the recipe so he went and got me a copy then spent a good 10 minutes explaining exactly how to make it then signed it It was great. 

We also enjoyed Goofy's of course, and whitewater snacks, and tomorrow land Terrace. Really everything outside Red Rockets (which in case you skimmed the beginning was TERRIBLE) was really good. 

Now for the few pictures I took. 

A bacon Cheeseburger from Tomorrowland Terrace. My DH and I easily shared this. 





Some Candy from the Candy Store in Downtown Disney:










And finally the nachos from whitewater snacks:





And just one more thing because it did have some food in it. It was the halloween candy bucket we ordered for the kids. It had cookies, taffy, pez, handmade suckers, m&m minis, and some other candy in it. My sons used the buckets for trick or treating. My oldest is now sleeping with his and is acting a little bit like Golem with it haha.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

We are planning our first Disneyland trip for next year - these pictures are adding to my excitement!    

Is Goofy's a character meal for all meals or just breakfast?

THANK YOU all!   I am definitely subscribing to this thread and hope to add my own pics next year!


----------



## thmar

It is open for breakfast and dinner.  I think it is opens at 7 AM until 1 PM every day except Saturday which I believe is until 2 PM.  Then it opens again for dinner at 5 PM.  Our last visit we had dinner.  It was very, very good. Prime Rib, mexican foods, pizza...gosh I can't remember all the food it had.  There was alot, and it was delicious.


----------



## Queenbillabong

TheZue said:


> Other than that everything was pretty good. The room service at the Grand was wonderful. I didn't take pictures but the burgers we ordered were massive. Story Tellers was also very good. We went for Dinner one night and had the buffet, it had wonderful salmon and chicken. Breakfast was also good, they were out of micky waffles and it was almost lunch so they brought us a platter to the table.



FYI - Storyteller's always brings platters of the Mickey waffles to the tables - they are not actually set out as part of the buffet, so they're always warm and fresh to your table 

Those Halloween buckets are too cute!


----------



## FlameGirl

TheZue said:


> My oldest is now sleeping with his and is acting a little bit like Golem with it haha.



That is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## TheZue

Queenbillabong said:


> FYI - Storyteller's always brings platters of the Mickey waffles to the tables - they are not actually set out as part of the buffet, so they're always warm and fresh to your table
> 
> Those Halloween buckets are too cute!



Oh that's awesome  I really enjoyed that restaurant for the food. There weren't a ton of characters, but we noticed there were less at Goofy's than when we went in 2006 too though.


----------



## sonnyjane

Here are the new snowman apples and marshmallows at Pooh's!


----------



## Cameo818

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> From Pooh Corner



Oh man...pecans and caramel...mmmmmmmm...


----------



## vettegirl

The Christmas snowmen are so cute.


----------



## Anjelica

TheZue said:


> And just one more thing because it did have some food in it. It was the halloween candy bucket we ordered for the kids. It had cookies, taffy, pez, handmade suckers, m&m minis, and some other candy in it. My sons used the buckets for trick or treating. My oldest is now sleeping with his and is acting a little bit like Golem with it haha.



Where did you order/get the candy bucket from?  It looks great!!  It's given me some thought on ordering something for our Children when we come out on the 20th.


----------



## I LOVE MICKEY MOUSE

Those snowmen look sooooo yummy. Cant wait to have one in 1 month!!!! Anyone seen any other holiday treats?????


----------



## Stacerita

disneynerd420 said:


> I don't remember what these wear and but on the right they where fried plantains.




I believe those are sopes.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Thought I'd report in, birthday lunch at Big Thunder Ranch was VERY YUMMMMY!  Ribs were very good, chicken was great, beans were great, cole slaw was meh, service was very good (but we were there at 2:30P, so not crowded).  It helped that last Saturday was also a beautiful day and dining outside was delightful.  My gang was trying to watch their money, so this $20 all you can eat meal worked well for them. 

.


----------



## rmom

disneynerd420 said:


> GOOFY'S KITCHEN FOOD PORN CONTINUED!
> 
> BACON AND THE BEST SAUSAGE EVER!


 I can't see your pictures but just from reading the list I think I just gained 50 lbs! Thanks for posting. Can't wait to try Goofy's for breakfast - we love having dinner here.


----------



## Lostgirlz

I just wanted to update on the Blue Bayou. I was there in March, and they were still serving the cookie boat, and tortuga creme brulee. I just went at the end of July again this year 2nd trip. I took my cousin in law, and her DBF there for dinner as they are AP's, but have NEVER been to Blue Bayou. I had told them about the GREAT cookie boat, and how you can keep the sails. Well, the waiter brought it out to use, and all it had was a badly shaped boat cookie. I nicely asked the waiter where the sails, and such are as this is not what the cookie boat was supposed to be. He sad he told the chef it did not look good, and obviously FAILED to tell us they had ran out of sails a couple of days prior and were waiting for more. Well if he would have told us this we wouldnt have ordered it, and went with the tortuga. He gave her a Treasure chest complete with the cookies to take home in place of the cookie boat incident. I was very embarassed about saying how neat it was then that, but she liked the chest, so whew. I went back for dinner This Oct, and again I was looking forward to the boat, or tortuga well come to find out they no longer serve those, and arent even on the menu. The waiter told me what the menu had for dessert which was some sort of brownie based cake, a plain vanilla creme brulee, and a demitese dessert in a mickey keepsake pumpkin mug. Not sure if it was pumpkin mousse I think it was. I asked why they pulled the two most popular, and he said they were trying to find someone to make the sails, and things, and did not know if they would be back. I am sure they probably have 1 special christmas dessert, but I will be on the lookout for all the christmas treats. I have never been during the christmas time. But HEADS UP ALL anyone going to Blue Bayou for those desserts they are NO LONGER being offered at all.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

We tried River Belle Terrace yesterday for the first time since their remodel. It was empty and the sandwiches were quite good. 

Mississippi Turkey Breast 






Tennessee BBQ Pork






and a Dole whip for a snack later on in the day


----------



## vickiea

ibouncetoo said:


> Thought I'd report in, birthday lunch at Big Thunder Ranch was VERY YUMMMMY!  Ribs were very good, chicken was great, beans were great, cole slaw was meh, service was very good (but we were there at 2:30P, so not crowded).  It helped that last Saturday was also a beautiful day and dining outside was delightful.  My gang was trying to watch their money, so this $20 all you can eat meal worked well for them.
> 
> .



Thanks for the review. Do you know where on Disney's site I can find info on this? Do you need to prebook. What about kids prices?

Anymore info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Vickie


----------



## Lostgirlz

When I went in Oct I was craving a Dole Pineapple Juice, so I waited in the long line. When I finally ordered it had a bad after taste which reminded me of when you get the pineapple juice from the cans. It was very metallic in taste. I was dissapointed. I have had them from dole plantation in hawaii, and they were excellent, but this was just very metallic. This I will skip it this time around. Anyone try, and or see any new offerings of holiday treats for this year yet?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

GoofyontheHighSeas, I notice you live in TO, just out of curiosity, how often do you head to the parks?

And, that BBQ pork sandwich looks sooo good!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

prettyprincessbelle said:


> GoofyontheHighSeas, I notice you live in TO, just out of curiosity, how often do you head to the parks?
> 
> And, that BBQ pork sandwich looks sooo good!



We go anywhere from 6-12 times a year.


----------



## ibouncetoo

vickiea said:


> Thanks for the review. Do you know where on Disney's site I can find info on this? Do you need to prebook. What about kids prices?
> 
> Anymore info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Vickie


 
Yes, you can book a priority seating.  Lunch adults was $20 and dinner is $25 (with dinner you get corn on the cob, which is not part of the lunch).  Don't remember the children's prices and I got the details from a friend.  I don't think the DISboards had up to date information, but you might as well call Disney dining. (I'm on a break at work and can't search if for you right now)

hope this helped a little


----------



## mmlover74

How I wish I was going to DL...for one of those special treats.  The snowmen looked adorable...and there is so much to eat.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> We go anywhere from 6-12 times a year.



 I think the most we've gone is 6 times in a year.

Your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## spacemermaid

From our holiday trip last week:






Enchilada plate from Rancho del Zocalo. Not as big as it used to be (one less enchilada), but still yummy.






Mint julep at Blue Bayou...I love that you can get free refills there! I drank 4 of them 






The famous Monte Cristo sandwich!






Steak & potatoes at Blue Bayou.


----------



## spacemermaid

Part 2:






The best gingerbread cookies, ever! They're nice & soft, and with just the right amount of spice.






Cute snowman-shaped candy coated marshmallows from Pooh Corner. I didn't try these, but they were so cute that I had to take their picture! 






Cute snowman and tree shaped candy apples, also from Pooh Corner. Didn't try these, either, but they were very photogenic!


----------



## roxy72

Thanks for the pics! I don't like the looks of that Christmas tree/caramel apple hybrid.  Hmm, those enchilada's look yummy...


----------



## spacemermaid

No problem : D

The tree apples, while cute, didn't look very appetizing. The enchiladas were really good! Not "authentic Mexican food" good, but still yummy


----------



## ibouncetoo

The chocolate cake at the Golden Horseshoe:





Very yummmy!  Very large!

.


----------



## liesel

I didn't take pictures, but here goes:

We had an 11:30 PS and got in line to check in about 11:15 (second in line).  We were seated at a waterside table, but I heard a host tell a guest who was late checking in that not all 11:30 seatings are guaranteed waterside (just nearby).  We did sit next to a 6 top waterside table, I saw that question asked on another thread if any were there.

The only hot drinks offered at BB are tea or coffee (no hot chocolate).  DH and I both had the gumbo (it rained all day that day), which was good.  It was a little thick for my taste, but the sausage had some spice to it.  I had the salmon and DH had the jambalaya.  I was pleasantly suprised that both dishes were pretty good.  My DS had the kid's salmon with buttered noodles and my DH had the chicken with pasta and marinara sauce.  Both kids enjoyed their food, but they were also really excited to be there and didn't eat as much as usual.  They move people through the restaurant at a pretty good pace.  We were much more leisurely since it was raining and we were in no hurry to get back out there.  We also wanted to really enjoy the experience.  I did hear several families around us say, "we only have x amount of time to eat and then we need to get back out there!"  If you're paying that much, why rush?

The only two desserts being offered right now are the creme brule and the celebration cake that we also saw at the French Market.  I had showed my DS a cookie boat picture months ago and he chose this moment to remember and ask where it was.  It was disappointing that it wasn't offered, but we still had an enjoyable meal.  DH and I had both wanted to eat there for years and I'm so glad we did.  Now I have to figure out which place we'll try on our next visit.


----------



## Grumpy42

Didn't want my favorite thread to be buried on page 10...


----------



## disneydreamer74

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> We tried River Belle Terrace yesterday for the first time since their remodel. It was empty and the sandwiches were quite good.
> 
> Mississippi Turkey Breast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee BBQ Pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Dole whip for a snack later on in the day



RBT is my favorite place to eat in DLR. The BbQ pulled pork is a must have every trip  and Dbf loves the Roast Beef sandwich. It is a nice alternative to Burgers and fries!!


----------



## got2travel

Found some old pictures from September that I never posted


*Cove Bar* (behind Ariel's) DCA

Lobster Nachos - one of my favorite snacks, along with the margarita you can see to the left of the plate 






Buffalo Wings







*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen* - Downtown Disney

Garlic Bread - we ate a few before I took the picture







Soup of the Day - sorry can't remember what it was, some sort of chowder







Kids Pasta and Meatballs 







Kids Chicken Strips







Pasta Jambalaya - half plate, no shrimp, extra spicy (my friend loved it but it was too spicy for his son whom he had spit it with, ended up ordering another kids pasta plate)







Panned Chicken Bercy 







Patron Tequila shots - gotta love a full bar at Disney 







Mojito


----------



## smiley_face2

It's been go go go since we got back 3 days ago. I still need to get my pics into photobucket so I can post them here, but a quick FYI... Blue Bayou has cancelled the appetizers! They have sort of incorporated them into meals instead, as in you can order crabcakes as a full entree (3 of them) which is just too much.... I counted on having them as an appy... in fact hubby's and my plan were to order the crab cakes and shrimp remoulade for appys and share, split a plate of the roasted strip loin, then have the creme brullee. Because they had no appy's and I _really_ wanted crab cakes I ordered them as an entree. It's just too much to have a full meal of them.... I could only manage to eat 2 making myself feel ill in the process and of course the other one went in the garbage because packing a crab cake around for even a short while in the park before eating it is looking for food poisoning. We asked why, and he said it was because only about 50% of customers ordered appys'....???? what??? Oh and he said "you now have soup or salad with your meal, so that's an appy and it's included in the meal price!" like it was a new thing...didn't bother to tell him we knew it always was....I personally think it was because too many people were coming in and having just appy's and desert taking up valuable table space where more money could be earned with full entrees. While hubby's roasted strip loin was amazing and so worth the money, my crab cakes were not. The gumbo is of course to die for and because you can't get it anywhere else (it's not the same anywere else I asked everywhere!) they'll probably keep us coming back for those and the creme brulee and the atmosphere, but we were planning on eating there twice and only did once. 
So if you were planning on the appy/desert thing to try experience the atmosphere with less cost, it's not possible any longer. 
Of course the endless mint juleps are a real plus!!! lol.... hubby forgot and tried to order a "real" drink...  They have _got_ to change that one of these days!!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Had lunch with Got2travel yesterday @ White Water Snacks. 

1/2 Beef/1/2 Chicken Nachos






Roasted Turkey Sandwich






Grilled Chicken Sandwich


----------



## smiley_face2

Here are a few pics, never ending mint juleps in Blue Bayou, Chinese food at PF Changs... (yummo!!) turkey sandwhich and awesome cup of clam chowder at Carnation cafe, desert selection from the dinner buffet at Storytellers, which was really good, but I don't eat a lot at one time, so not a good choice for someone like me. Hubby did better than I, and the roasted beef loin was amazing! Breakfast at Mimi's sooooo good!! used our free breakfast coupon for siging up at their website! Creme brulle from Blue Bayou, celebration chocolate cake from Plaza Inn, Coconut shrimp dinner at rainforest cafe, Roast beef dinner at Plaza Inn, all you can eat barbecue at Thunder Ranch...very good!! ribs were great, the sausage and beans were amazing!! lol...strawberry sunday from brrrrbank what it's name??? in DCA
they were making caramel apples while we watched....then we forgot to buy one!!! argh! I used my iphone to take pics this time and will go back to my camera next time, the quality is just not good enough. I almost always forgot to take a picture till just after we started eating!!! and a few times totally forgot!! so there are lot's of other meals we had with no pictures to show!  

MINT JULEP FROM BLUE BAYOU (FREE REFILLS)





DESERT SELECTIONS FROM BUFFET AT STORYTELLERS CAFE IN GCH





PF CHANGS AWESOME FOOD!





CLAMCHOWDER AND TURKEY SAND COMBO. THE SOUP'S DIFFERENT EVERY DAY. THIS WAS FRIDAY





COCONUT SHRIMP DINNER AT RAINFOREST CAFE. SLAW WAS SUPER GOOD!





ROAST BEEF DINNER AT PLAZA INN. IT WAS LATE AND THEY HAD NO RARE PIECES LEFT.





ALL YOU CAN EAT AT SANTA'S REINDEER ROUNDUP, THUNDER RANCH.





MIMI'S PAIN PURDUE WITH EXTRA STRAWBERRIES, PANCAKES. MINE WAS FREE WITH EMAIL COUPON!





STRAWBERRY SUNDAY AT BURBANK IN DCA





CREME BRULEE AT BLUE BAYOU





CELEBRATION CHOCOLATE CAKE AT PLAZA INN





CANDY APPLES IN MAIN STREET CANDY PALACE BEING FRESHLY MADE


----------



## got2travel

Taste Pilots X5 Ribs with a bunch of extra sauce added by DS







Catch A Flav 

Grape swirls on the left, chocolate swirls on the right






Stage Door Cafe

Fish & Chips







Kid's Power Pack - string cheese, apple, lowfat yogurt, goldfish multigrain crackers, chocolate milk


----------



## Raindown

Those shrimp look good.


----------



## iKristin

I love the kids power packs. I buy those for myself all the time there because it's just an awesome healthy snack!


----------



## mareeld86

Oh its only 27 days to go now where do you get the power packs from??


----------



## marthachick

smiley_face2 said:


>



Yum! This looks divine!


----------



## pycees312

I just love this thread when ever we are getting close to go I come here to get me in the Disney mood. Yummy. I cannot wait to get to Ralph Brennan's again!!


----------



## kaoden39

I have been sharing this thread with our group that is going.  I figure that I am gonna get them ready for the whole package.


----------



## moljammom

Thanks for the picture of the kids power pack.  I have been wondering about that for some time!


----------



## sahbushka

I'm leaving tomorrow for my trip and will try to make an effort to take pics of all the food!

SarahMay


----------



## kaoden39

sahbushka said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow for my trip and will try to make an effort to take pics of all the food!
> 
> SarahMay



Yay that sounds wonderful.  I am trying to plan out where we are eating and all the posts on here help.


----------



## Anna1227

Here are a few pictures from our trip last week:

Cafe Orleans:
I decided to try the mint Julep that seems to get lots of mixed reviews. I really liked it until our food came, and then the mint flavor didn't really seem to go very well with the other food flavors. I would get this again if I just wanted a drink, but not with a meal.





This is the Chicken Gumbo Crepe. I thought it was really good. 





Troubadour Tavern:
For lunch one day we decided to try out the baked potatoes. My MIL got the broccoli cheese, FIL and DH got the bacon and sour cream, and I got the BBQ chicken. We all thought they were good and a filling lunch. MIL did say that the cheese was a little spicy (like nacho cheese), which she wasn't expecting. 




















Red Rocket's Pizza Port:
I thought the pizza here was nasty (bland) but my 3 year old liked it. Maybe that is the point.  The adults in the group all got the Asian Chicken Salad, and it was really delicious, and big! 





Carnation Cafe:
DH got the chicken pot pie. He said it was good, but needed a lot more salt. I tried it before he salted it, and thought it was fine, so I guess it is a matter of taste. 





I got the Chicken Croissant Club, and thought it was very tasty. 




I also got a cup of the Loaded Baked Potato Soup. I love this stuff!


----------



## wvnative

Looks like we need to add Troubador Tavern to our list of options. YUM!

I completely agree about the pizza at Pizza Port. Even the teenagers don't really care for it. lol


----------



## heatherleigh

Does anyone know where that power pack comes from?


----------



## spacemermaid

heatherleigh said:


> Does anyone know where that power pack comes from?



I know for sure that Hungry Bear and Tomorrowland Terrace have them; IIRC, there are a few more places besides that...


----------



## Anna1227

We saw the kid's power pack at Troubador Tavern, The Golden Horseshoe and Pacific Wharf Cafe. I think a lot of the counter service places have them.


----------



## Marilynbn

What or where is Troubadour Tavern...I have been to DL a million times and never heard of this place???

Marilyn


----------



## FlameGirl

Marilynbn said:


> What or where is Troubadour Tavern...I have been to DL a million times and never heard of this place???
> 
> Marilyn



It's new!  Right next to PFF.


----------



## kaoden39

Marilynbn said:


> What or where is Troubadour Tavern...I have been to DL a million times and never heard of this place???
> 
> Marilyn



It is inside the Fantasyland theater area.


----------



## kaoden39

FlameGirl said:


> It's new!  Right next to PFF.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Raindown

Anna1227 said:


> Red Rocket's Pizza Port:
> The adults in the group all got the Asian Chicken Salad, and it was really delicious, and big!



I had that salad early this year.  It was the very good and more than enough for one.


----------



## PrincessSitka

The food pictures look so yummmmy.


----------



## incruzcontrol2

Hello.. I just found this thread and am sure glad I did!  I started from the beginning since this morning and got about half way through until I realized I have to get back to work!  hahahaha.. Will continue at lunchtime.. hahahaha

Okay.. just wanted to say thanks for all the posts from everyone.  I will be going to DLR for a couple of days early April with the masses for spring break..aaaahhhhh..  This thread gives me some great ideas of where to go eat; I'll make sure to take pictures as well and will post back.  Thanks again for the thread everyone..  Keep it coming.. Everything looks so tasty!

Oh.. why isn't this a sticky????  Very important thread I think.


----------



## magicallyDisney001

I am SO hungry now  I'm craving fifty different things at once. Still, love this thread!   [We should have a smiley eating a Dole Whip instead of popcorn! ]


----------



## bluecruiser

Disneyland's official Twitter feed posted today about this new treat called _Alice in Wonderland_ Cheshire Cat Tails:


> Starting this weekend, to celebrate “Alice in Wonderland,” you can purchase handmade Cheshire cat candies at Candy Palace for a limited time



In addition to Candy Palace on Main Street in DL, it also says they can be found at Marceline's Confectionery in DTD and Greetings From California in DCA.


----------



## spacemermaid

bluecruiser said:


> Disneyland's official Twitter feed posted today about this new treat called _Alice in Wonderland_ Cheshire Cat Tails:
> 
> 
> In addition to Candy Palace on Main Street in DL, it also says they can be found at Marceline's Confectionery in DTD and Greetings From California in DCA.



I hope they still have these when I'm there next month! They're so pretty! And Wonderland themed!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_These are SO awesome, could I please trouble someone that will be visiting soon to pick me up a few and send them to me, I am willing to pay for them and for shipping and can pay via paypal so you will have your money right away. This would be a big help to me and I would greatly appreciate it. Or if anyone has any advice on how I could get some shipped to me, that would be great too. Thank you so much in advance._


----------



## Bumper

bump


----------



## Mellby

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Angel16

We are heading to DL in a little over a month.  Looking for great food and suggestions.  Thanks for this thread.  Anyone have any "can't be missed" places to eat?


----------



## iKristin

TheParsec said:


>



I had this last year and the frosting tasted horrible  It tasted like lard and was not something I would recommend. Though I would buy another one just for another mug haha, just wouldn't eat the frosting.


----------



## DizFan13

bluecruiser said:


> Disneyland's official Twitter feed posted today about this new treat called _Alice in Wonderland_ Cheshire Cat Tails:
> 
> 
> In addition to Candy Palace on Main Street in DL, it also says they can be found at Marceline's Confectionery in DTD and Greetings From California in DCA.


These are very pretty...has anyone tasted them? I have never been a huge marshmallow fan, and the only thing similar that I do enjoy is the Tigger Tails, which my whole family loves! I would love to hear from someone who has tasted these!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Angel16 said:


> We are heading to DL in a little over a month. Looking for great food and suggestions. Thanks for this thread. Anyone have any "can't be missed" places to eat?


 
Jambo, fellow AKL lite follower!

When we were there in 08, we loved Cafe Orleans and Goofy's Kitchen brunch.


----------



## Sally_fan

bluecruiser said:


> Disneyland's official Twitter feed posted today about this new treat called _Alice in Wonderland_ Cheshire Cat Tails:
> 
> 
> In addition to Candy Palace on Main Street in DL, it also says they can be found at Marceline's Confectionery in DTD and Greetings From California in DCA.



Oh! Oh! OH!!! I will be there in 1 month & I reallly hope that they still have these!! They are gorgeous!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Angel16

tiggrbaby said:


> Jambo, fellow AKL lite follower!
> 
> When we were there in 08, we loved Cafe Orleans and Goofy's Kitchen brunch.




Jambo, my friend   Thank you for the suggestions.  I will take a look at both of those tomorrow (getting late here) I believe Goofy's Kitchen is at DL hotel.  We are getting excited!


Angel16


----------



## MsTiauna27

The Monte Cristo dish at Blue Bayou.  It is so good but yet affordable. Picture was taken with my Iphone, sorry it is not super clear.  I will take some more pics this Saturday when I go back again.


----------



## Kiann3

We were just there March 3-8th.  Fav place to eat inside DL is Cafe Orleans.  I have pics of the food just no clue how to post them. 

Fav place to eat DTD is Nachos with grilled chicken at ESPN 

Loved Steakhouse 55 the atmosphere is what I have been looking for, for the past 17 years.  

Story Tellers Cafe have the best cornbread muffins in the world.  

Ohh for Mickey waffles Carnation Cafe on main street.  Yummm  

Ohhh How I wish I lived near Disneyland I would love to goto ESPN for those Nachos.


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe this thread, it has taken me over a week, but I finally read the whole thing!  I'll have to start taking pictures of everything that I get out at the parks, we go there quite often and will be there almost every weekend for the F&W Festival. I'm so excited! I've already started my trip report by recapping my experiences for the past couple years.  I can't wait to continue food updates in this thread! Thanks to everyone for the great pics, and those of you who deleted photos from 2006, shame on you! We still want to see them even four years later!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> I can't believe this thread, it has taken me over a week, but I finally read the whole thing!  I'll have to start taking pictures of everything that I get out at the parks, we go there quite often and will be there almost every weekend for the F&W Festival. I'm so excited! I've already started my trip report by recapping my experiences for the past couple years.  I can't wait to continue food updates in this thread! Thanks to everyone for the great pics, and those of you who deleted photos from 2006, shame on you! We still want to see them even four years later!



Ooh I can hardly wait to see your pictures from the F&W.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Ooh I can hardly wait to see your pictures from the F&W.



Check out the link in my signature, I've got quite a few from 2008 & 2009 posted already....counting the days until April 16!

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Check out the link in my signature, I've got quite a few from 2008 & 2009 posted already....counting the days until April 16!
> 
> Tick tock tick tock



I just went and wow.  It looks wonderful.


----------



## MsTiauna27

I had the filet mignon from Blue Bayou and the steak was wonderful.


----------



## roxy72

Besides the Cheshire Cat tail, are there any other new or special goodies (ie. for St. Patricks' Day) available at the parks? I'm going to DL on Sunday and hope to load up on snackies.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

roxy72 said:


> Besides the Cheshire Cat tail, are there any other new or special goodies (ie. for St. Patricks' Day) available at the parks? I'm going to DL on Sunday and hope to load up on snackies.



There is a Mickey leprechaun looking caramel apple & cupcakes w/ green frosting along w/ shamrock & gold coin sprinkles.


----------



## spacemermaid

roxy72 said:


> Besides the Cheshire Cat tail, are there any other new or special goodies (ie. for St. Patricks' Day) available at the parks? I'm going to DL on Sunday and hope to load up on snackies.



Last year they had something similar to the Tigger/Cheshire Cat tails (marshmallows dipped in caramel, then dipped in chocolate, then decorated with sugar shamrocks); don't know if they have them this year, but they were yummy last year!


----------



## bluecruiser

roxy72 said:


> Besides the Cheshire Cat tail, are there any other new or special goodies (ie. for St. Patricks' Day) available at the parks? I'm going to DL on Sunday and hope to load up on snackies.



They didn't post any pictures, but DLR made this announcement via Twitter last week:


> You can now find St. Patrick's Day-inspired candy apples at the Disneyland Resort



From the article link, it says that these apples are available for a limited time starting 3/12 (last Friday) and they can be found at 4 locations:

Disneyland - Candy Palace on Main Street USA
Disneyland - Pooh Corner in Critter Country
DCA - Greetings from California
DTD - Marceline's Confectionery

For Marceline's Confectionery, there is a note:


> Special Order items from Marcelines' Confectionery are available by calling 714-300-7922. A two week advance notice is required on all special order items. Payment required in person prior to pick up.


----------



## roxy72

Thanks for the info!! I'm not a big St. Patrick's day fan, but like getting seasonal treats at the park.


----------



## bluecruiser

Update from Disneyland's Twitter feed today:


> It’s your lucky day! It’s your last chance to pick up some themed candy apple treats for St. Patrick’s Day at Marceline’s Confectionery!



No other details, so I don't know if this means today is the last day or not. Also, it didn't mention the park locations, so I don't know if they will still have them in the parks this weekend.


----------



## incruzcontrol2

Love this site.  Thank you to everyone who has put up their pictures.  We are going down in two weeks.. spring break I know!  crazy but it's the only time we can go and I will not turn down a trip to DLR!  

After all these mouthwatering pictures, I would really like to try Cafe Orleans (along with a few others)  but Cafe Orleans seems like a must for now.  We have a party of 6 and will probably eat here the day before Easter.  Do you suggest a reservation?  Or is walk in okay?  Thanks.


----------



## reynmagsmom

during spring break I would advise a ressie for Cafe Orleans...and you will love it great food great service that was our favorite from last year and it will be a must every time we go to DLR!!! Have a blast we may be able to swing a trip this summer but it is still up in the air!!!!


----------



## franandaj

incruzcontrol2 said:


> After all these mouthwatering pictures, I would really like to try Cafe Orleans (along with a few others)  but Cafe Orleans seems like a must for now.  We have a party of 6 and will probably eat here the day before Easter.  Do you suggest a reservation?  Or is walk in okay?  Thanks.



I always make a reservation for Cafe Orleans. We are local so we'll sometimes wake up in the morning and decide that we want to go there for a late lunch. We'll call that morning for say a 2 or 3 o'clock reservation. We get seated much faster than the people who do walk up.


----------



## DizFan13

Hi everyone!  I have been searching through this thread, trying to find a few pics of dinner at Goofy's kitchen. We have always had brunch there, which we love, but our schedule this time being what it is, we are thinking about trying the dinner instead. Does anyone have any idea if there are dinner pics here, or does anyone have any they are willing to share? I have made it back to about page 90, and I will keep going if anyone thinks I will find some!  I would also love to hear from those of you who have tried both meals. Is there a wide variety of food options at the dinner? How about a wide variety of characters?


----------



## DizFan13

LOL...never mind. I just found some pics, on page 88!!! Of course, I would still love to hear from anyone who has had the dinner, as far as how it compares to the brunch.


----------



## Misskitty3

DizFan13 said:


> LOL...never mind. I just found some pics, on page 88!!! Of course, I would still love to hear from anyone who has had the dinner, as far as how it compares to the brunch.



We have been to both and I thought they were both wonderful!  The dinner has all the usuall things you would think of for a buffet - roasts, chicken, veggies, potatoes etc.  All were outstanding!

Same characters were at the dinner as were at the brunch and they did the "dish dance" at the dinner too (just like during the brunch).

ETA:  They also had lots of kid friendly things too like pizza and mac&cheese.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Misskitty3 said:


> We have been to both and I thought they were both wonderful!  The dinner has all the usuall things you would think of for a buffet - roasts, chicken, veggies, potatoes etc.  All were outstanding!
> 
> Same characters were at the dinner as were at the brunch and they did the "dish dance" at the dinner too (just like during the brunch).
> 
> ETA:  They also had lots of kid friendly things too like pizza and mac&cheese.



Good to know!   Our flight times have changed so we aren't getting in now til 4pm.   Thinking we will go to Goofy's as our first night dinner now instead of burning a Park day!


----------



## DizFan13

Thank you Misskitty3! I think we are getting excited about trying something new! I am so glad to hear that the dinner is as worthwhile.


----------



## thmar

DizFan13 said:


> LOL...never mind. I just found some pics, on page 88!!! Of course, I would still love to hear from anyone who has had the dinner, as far as how it compares to the brunch.



We had dinner there our last time in May.  It was great!  Many options including roast beef, chicken, pastas, pizza, vegetables, potatoes, etc.  It also had many desserts and ice cream...very good!

We liked them both.  IMHO you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## DizFan13

The whole family is now excited to start out our trip with dinner at Goofy's, with the characters. I can't believe how close it is!!!  we will be eating our way through Disneyland in no time at all!


----------



## blabbermouth

This thread has been pretty sad lately, anyone have any new food fotos?


----------



## franandaj

I'm back in a little over two weeks, but my photos will be from F&W, although we will eat at Steakhouse 55, I haven't seen any photos from there, come on Rib Eye and 7 onion soup!


----------



## spacemermaid

blabbermouth said:


> This thread has been pretty sad lately, anyone have any new food fotos?



Food p0rn there will be, when return from trip next week I do


----------



## kyirish25

I promise to add to the food porn upon my return.  Be on the lookout around April 12th.

franandaj ~ we are eating at Steakhouse 55 and there is no doubt my DH will be ordering the Rib Eye.  I hope to get the pictures up before you leave.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

blabbermouth said:


> This thread has been pretty sad lately, anyone have any new food fotos?




Seriously!  Everytime I see it on page 1 I get so excited, but nothing new  I don't even care if it's duplicates, I just like seeing stuff!  

Laugh if you will, it's what gets me through to our next trip


----------



## Princessinheart

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Seriously!  Everytime I see it on page 1 I get so excited, but nothing new  I don't even care if it's duplicates, I just like seeing stuff!
> 
> Laugh if you will, it's what gets me through to our next trip



No laughing, I do the same thing...its how i convinced my DBF to come with us. lol


----------



## franandaj

OK, I'll help out, I found some pictures that are not in my Food & Wine Review (plenty of food porn in there if you need another fix).  These are from my trip to Napa Rose in December last year. If any of you saw the Guy Fieri DL Christmas Special, that prompted me to call up for a reservation at the Napa Rose (I love living 20 minutes away!). Most of the portions you see here are split. We sat at the Chef's counter and received a bonus course!

Here is the Menu that we had:






We started off with an Amuse Bouche, but I can't remember what it was. I've seen it in other's reports, but I'm too lazy to go and find the exact name.






The bread at Napa Rose is so good. My favorite is the one that is sort of cracker like, and the butter, It's like buhtta, mmmmm so good!






Next up was Butter Poached Lobster Medallions, one with Roasted Golden Cauliflower and the other Cara Cara Oranges and a Sunflower Root Brown Butter.
















Then we had Braised Veal Cheek Osso Buco, Winter Mushrooms, Smoked Tomato Polenta and Bacon and Egg Fritter.  This was so cool because that little golden thing on the plate with the herb on top of it was an egg that was barely cooked inside, like over easy style!






We'll take a little break now to meet the star of the show Andrew Sutton. I have taken his Cooking School at F&W for the past two years and in two weeks will be back again.  It's one of the best experiences in my life, right up there with....well you know 











Next was our freebie of the Signature Mushroom Cappucino, this is so good, I love it when we get this here!






OK, now here is where the problem happened, my camera ran out of battery!  However, I always carry the charger and saw an outlet, so I plugged it in. As a result I missed our portions of the Holiday goose, but once the camera had enough charge to take a few more shots we hung around until another one came out of the kitchen and I snapped a quick shot.






Because of the battery issue, I missed a picture of our dessert, however it wasn't enough and I had seen on the Guy Fieri special this hot chocolate with donuts, and I had to try that so we got and order, it was soooooo tasty, choclatey and rich!  






Allright, I hope that makes you junkies out there happy!


----------



## Disney Fool

thank you!!!


----------



## Kewz1

franandaj said:


> I'm back in a little over two weeks, but my photos will be from F&W, although we will eat at Steakhouse 55, I haven't seen any photos from there, come on Rib Eye and 7 onion soup!





spacemermaid said:


> Food p0rn there will be, when return from trip next week I do





kyirish25 said:


> I promise to add to the food porn upon my return.  Be on the lookout around April 12th.



Whoohoo!  Food porn!!  



franandaj said:


> Allright, I hope that makes you junkies out there happy!



It did!  But now I'm starving...

Kristen


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

The menus listed state that the only dessert at BB is the doubloons. Does anyone know if the are serving anything else?


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Indiana Rose Lee said:


> The menus listed state that the only dessert at BB is the doubloons. Does anyone know if the are serving anything else?



Doubloons must refer to the chocolate coins that come with the check.

The real desserts are key lime pie and creme brulee.  Anyone know if they've started serving to cookie boat again?


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

Oh good! Thank you so much!


----------



## blabbermouth

franandaj said:


> I'm back in a little over two weeks, but my photos will be from F&W, although we will eat at Steakhouse 55, I haven't seen any photos from there, come on Rib Eye and 7 onion soup!





spacemermaid said:


> Food p0rn there will be, when return from trip next week I do





kyirish25 said:


> I promise to add to the food porn upon my return.  Be on the lookout around April 12th.
> 
> franandaj ~ we are eating at Steakhouse 55 and there is no doubt my DH will be ordering the Rib Eye.  I hope to get the pictures up before you leave.



Alright, I'm holding you all to this!


----------



## spacemermaid

OK, I'm back...here are the food pics that were promised! But before the Park food pics, we're going for a side trip to a place that's been around almost as long as the Park has:









La Palma Chicken Pie Shop
928 N Euclid St
Anaheim, CA 92801

Dig those cool (original) 1950s neon signs! When a restaurant has been around this long, you KNOW they've been doing something right all these years! Behold, the world's yummiest chicken pie:






Chicken soup with homemade noodles:











Delicious custard pie!

A full dinner (soup + salad or coleslaw + mashed potatoes or fries + a chicken pie with gravy + dinner roll + dessert) will run you...$6.75. Yes, SIX dollars and seventy five cents! It's not within walking distance from the Park, but it's well worth the trip. You can also get meals for takeout. I can't recommend this place highly enough, and I'm surprised that I've not heard it mentioned here!


----------



## spacemermaid

Part 2: food from the Park...I forgot my camera in my hotel room when I ate at Cafe' Orleans, but pics of the Monte Cristo and pommes frites have been posted before. Here's some new things I hope you'll enjoy!

Oh-so-cute "bunny with Mouse ears" candy apples:






Chicken fusilli minus the chicken from Pizza Port in Tomorrowland:






Tortilla soup from Rancho del Zocalo...the different colors of tortillas made this really pretty!:


----------



## sonnyjane

AmericanItGirl said:


> Doubloons must refer to the chocolate coins that come with the check.
> 
> The real desserts are key lime pie and creme brulee.  Anyone know if they've started serving to cookie boat again?



Was there last week and still no cookie boat - no mention of it either.  Might be gone for a LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG time.


----------



## DizFan13

spacemermaid said:


> Tortilla soup from Rancho del Zocalo...the different colors of tortillas made this really pretty!:


 Was the soup tasty? I think I'd like to try it on upcoming trip!


----------



## spacemermaid

DizFan13 said:


> Was the soup tasty? I think I'd like to try it on upcoming trip!



It was good, but the texture was a little...slimy  Or maybe it's just because I'm used to a more "authentic" Mexican chicken soup.


----------



## franandaj

Yay! Food porn is back!



We're going to have to hit the La Palma Pie House, $6.75 for a whole dinner, and you get all that? My DP LOVES  pot pies and mashed potatoes. That's worth a 20-30 minute drive, or perhaps we can hit it when we're in the neighborhood.  Love living near DLR!


----------



## jimreuter

AmericanItGirl said:


> Doubloons must refer to the chocolate coins that come with the check.
> 
> The real desserts are key lime pie and creme brulee.  Anyone know if they've started serving to cookie boat again?



AFAIK, current desserts are Chocolate cake, Creme Brulee, and Pecan Pie (really a torte).


----------



## spacemermaid

franandaj said:


> Yay! Food porn is back!
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to have to hit the La Palma Pie House, $6.75 for a whole dinner, and you get all that? My DP LOVES  pot pies and mashed potatoes. That's worth a 20-30 minute drive, or perhaps we can hit it when we're in the neighborhood.  Love living near DLR!



Yep, you get all that! If I lived nearby, I'd end up weighing 877653628292923872474282492024024 pounds, and they'd have to put me on the rides with a forklift, due to all the pot pie dinners


----------



## purpleorchids

this is making me hungry LOL


----------



## indiesgirl4ever

Kinda off topic but anyone know if they sell the wonderful monte cristos at WDW? If so, where?


----------



## 50sjayne

Was just curious if anyone has seen my cousin lately--she is the lead hostess for Blue Bayou. Her name is Annemarie and she's been working there 30 years or so. She used to have red curly hair and lots of freckles 
She's a second cousin and I'd love to see her when I'm there. Guess I'll call my Aunt to get in touch.


----------



## jernysgirl

indiesgirl4ever said:


> Kinda off topic but anyone know if they sell the wonderful monte cristos at WDW? If so, where?



From what I have read recently, it is not available at WDW anymore. It is DL exclusive!


----------



## blabbermouth

spacemermaid said:


> Oh-so-cute "bunny with Mouse ears" candy apples:



Those are soooo cute!


----------



## dizneedoll

indiesgirl4ever said:


> Kinda off topic but anyone know if they sell the wonderful monte cristos at WDW? If so, where?



I have been on the search for a monte cristo at WDW and to the best of my knowledge there is no on site restaurant (ts or cs) anywhere that offers it. Too bad, I wish they would. I love love love the monte cristo at DL.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Some updates from last week. Some may be duplications of other pictures on this thread but can there ever be enough food shots?

*Cafe Orleans*

    New Orleans Gumbo





    Pommes Frites





    Creole Ratatouille





*Tortilla Jo's Downtown Disney*

Honey Chipotle Glazed Chicken Breast





Jos Carnitas





Steak Fajitas





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Downtown Disney*
It was very dark in here so not so great pictures.

Garlic Bread





French Quarter Salad





Louisiana Crab Cakes





Pasta Jambalaya





Double Chocolate Bread Pudding










Beignets





Miscellaneous

Boudin Bread Tour











Mission Tortilla Tour


----------



## DizFan13

Oh my gosh, GoofyontheHiSeas!!! Yum!!! Mouth is watering. Thanks! 
I also have to say, the photos are beautiful, quality wise.


----------



## magicallyDisney001

YUM! The pasta Jambalaya looks great!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DizFan13 said:


> Oh my gosh, GoofyontheHiSeas!!! Yum!!! Mouth is watering. Thanks!
> I also have to say, the photos are beautiful, quality wise.



I agree!  THANK YOU for all the beautiful photos!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Roger, your pics in poor lighting best my best!  Fab!!!!


----------



## glara

Mmmmm...drool! Now I must go and add RB's to my restaurant list...

Gorgeous photos Goofy, I've seen your shots on the 'photo of the day' thread, just fantastic!


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

lol, the bread pudding sold me!


----------



## kyirish25

We (DH, DS(8) and I) dined at Napa Rose at 5:30pm on April 6th.  We sat at the chef's counter and Chef Alex Scopa prepared our meals for the evening.  Juan was our server, who did an excellent job!

I failed to ask for a copy of the menu at the end of evening, might have had something to do with adding the wine pairings  , but will do my best for those not found on the allears menu that is posted.

*Amuse-bouche*
_Tomato and Mozzarella Salad_





_Mini Cheese Quesadillas_ (DS)





*1st Course*
_Caesar Salad_ (DS)





_Tempura Fried Lobster and Spicy Asian Beef Salad_
mizuna salad with daikon radish and coconut-lime vinaigrette





_Ahi Carpaccio_
pounded thinly, tian of blue crab, black beluga lentils and lemon creme fraiche





*2nd Course*
_Lobster Sausage over Risotto_





_Fried Halibut Bradade_
with lemon aioli, warm fingerling potato salad with green olives, capers and petite arugula





*3rd Course*
_Portobello Mushroom Ravioli_
in sauteed truffled sage brown butter, vegetables and pramigiano-reggiano





_Pappardelle Pasta_
tossed in arugula pesto, roasted veal loin, sauteed coastal mushrooms and dried cherries





*4th Course*
_Petite Filet of Angus Beef_
on braised beef oxtail and a Merlot jus





_Zinfandel Braised Angus Beef Short Rib_
with risotto of wild rice, pine nut and dried cranberries





_Roasted Free Range Chicken Breast_ (DS)
*failed to take picture*

*Desserts*
_Pirate Treasure Chest Cake_





_???_
Some sort of cake over a banana foster sauce with a shooter





_Chocolate Truffle Cake_
with chocolate mousse with raspberry broth


----------



## franandaj

Wow! That looks amazing! Did you get the tasting menu? I'm going there for my birthday in two weeks, and doing the cooking school tomorrow. If I could get off these boards, we would be driving there right now!


----------



## kyirish25

Not sure the name of what we did, but basically we just talked with the Chef and told him our likes and dislikes and he would bring out each of the dishes and explain what they were.

The receipt says Vintner's


----------



## franandaj

kyirish25 said:


> Not sure the name of what we did, but basically we just talked with the Chef and told him our likes and dislikes and he would bring out each of the dishes and explain what they were.
> 
> The receipt says Vintner's



He's so cool like that! Probably he charged you the Vinter's rate and did a sort of custom menu for you, I can't wait to find out what we're cooking tomorrow! 

Got to shut down this computer and start my trip!


----------



## Angel16

Leaving Sunday    Will arrive at DL about noon, we pray.  What should we do first after checking into the GC?  We do not have any PS for Sunday night.  With it being Food and Wine, should we just roam and enjoy the booths or schedule a dinner somewhere?

What does everyone think?



Angel16


----------



## JosieGirl71

It all looks so yummy!


----------



## franandaj

Angel16 said:


> Leaving Sunday    Will arrive at DL about noon, we pray.  What should we do first after checking into the GC?  We do not have any PS for Sunday night.  With it being Food and Wine, should we just roam and enjoy the booths or schedule a dinner somewhere?
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> Angel16



I'm hitting the Marketplace for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> I'm hitting the Marketplace for dinner tomorrow night!



Have fun!!


----------



## Angel16

franandaj said:


> I'm hitting the Marketplace for dinner tomorrow night!



That's an idea, thanks.  Have never been there, have to do a little research before we leave.  Have a great time.



Angel16


----------



## rentayenta

Wrong thread to be reading before bed when I am not wanting to eat.


----------



## franandaj

Angel16 said:


> That's an idea, thanks.  Have never been there, have to do a little research before we leave.  Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Angel16



I've been wanting information on it for weeks, not going to happen, I suppose they want us all to be surprised at the offerings that they have there. We'll just have to look at the DISboards! Maybe someone went today and posted pics, I'll have to check out the new threads!


----------



## mum2princesses

First time posting pic's so I hope this works. I did read the "How to post Pic's" thread so should work.

I thought I would post some of my recent favorites. These are all from last May.

Cafe Orleans.  Ratatouille. Loved the movie-saw it on the menu-had to have it. Great!





My boyfriend had the Blackened Chicken Ceasar 




A dill pickle at Disney is a must! (Funny I don't have them often at home)!




First time Mickey pretzel in California Adventure. YUM!




An all time favorite must have: Bengal BBQ!!


----------



## kyirish25

Our next dinner brought us to Blue Bayou.  We loved the atmosphere and the food was also very good.






*Appetizers*
_Veggies and Dip_





_Cajun-inspired wedge salad_





_Gumbo_





*Entrees*
_Grilled chicken and pasta_





_Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya_





_Isla-Cruces Crab Cakes_





No room for desserts.


----------



## kyirish25

Excellent food, wine and service!  Our server, Nick, took incredible care of us and even took us into the wine room for a tasting to find the perfect wine to go with our entrees.

*Starters*
_Chilled Shrimp with Cocktail Sauce_





_Dungeness Crab Cakes_





*Soups and Salads*
_Caesar Salad_





_Wedge Iceberg Salad_





_Seven Onion Soup_





*Entrees*
_Grilled chicken with pasta and fruit cup_





_Bone-in Ribeye_





_Roasted Prime Rib_





*Sides*
_Mac & Cheese_





_Baked Potato_





*Desserts*
_Vanilla Bean Ice Cream_





_Lemon Ricotta Cheesecake_


----------



## kyirish25

Our final dinner was at Club 33!  DH worked some  and surprised me with this meal.  

I'm so glad to say I have done it, but honestly I enjoyed both Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55 more than Club 33.  Maybe it was just the entire exclusiveness of the meal which made me not relax and enjoy it as much 

I also didn't feel comfortable taking pictures of each course but did snap one of the place setting and the adorable kids dessert.


----------



## spacemermaid

kyirish25 said:


> Our final dinner was at Club 33!  DH worked some  and surprised me with this meal.
> 
> I'm so glad to say I have done it, but honestly I enjoyed both Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55 more than Club 33.  Maybe it was just the entire exclusiveness of the meal which made me not relax and enjoy it as much
> 
> I also didn't feel comfortable taking pictures of each course but did snap one of the place setting and the adorable kids dessert.




It would've been so hard for me to not "accidentally" walk out with that plate  (*to any CMs who may be reading this: just joking; I've never stolen anything from anywhere, and stealing from the Park would be akin to, say, using the Mona Lisa for TP, IMO...) 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seadd67

Bumping,I am still reading love them all


----------



## ricko19

oops. didn't mean to quick reply.


----------



## ricko19

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Had lunch with Got2travel yesterday @ White Water Snacks.
> 
> 1/2 Beef/1/2 Chicken Nachos
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken Sandwich



Your pictures are AWESOME! What kind of camera do you have? My wife is thinking about getting a new camera. Thanks!


----------



## yupikgal

I can't believe I'm finished with this thread! (finally) it took FOREVER to get through, and even though I'm sure I won't get to taste 1/2 the things posted on here, we are heading down there next month and I definately plan on trying a few...I have a few surprises up my sleeve for my family!


----------



## franandaj

There hasn't been much food porn lately so here are a few shots I was saving from my trip a couple weeks ago, from Marcelines in DTD

Mmmmmm strawberries











Cheshire tails are my new favorites!






I've got a few more for when the well starts to run dry again!


----------



## lvstitch

Here's my quick food report:

We drove in from Vegas and discovered a few Chick-Fil-As along the way (we don’t have any in Vegas).  Since we weren’t going to any parks on Thursday night we just couldn’t pass up a stop at one.  Yummy at always






Friday

We really didn’t have any plans for breakfast.  We were starving by about 9am so we ate of one of my favorites, River Belle Terrace.  These pancakes and sausage are always so good.  Oh and I always have to have a strawberry milk.  DH had the Steamboat Platter, which is eggs, bacon and a biscuit, he enjoyed his meal too.  Total cost: $27.00

Sorry, DH had eaten Mickey's face before I took the picture:





Such a pretty restaurant for quick service:





Lunch:  We always try to do something different every time we go to DL and this time it was Big Thunder BBQ.  Wow was this food good.  I’m not a big fan of chicken on a bone but I loved it here, along with the ribs.  I didn’t eat the coleslaw or beans but my DH loved them although, he prefers pork in his baked beans, these were vegetarian.  We didn’t stay for dessert but would have loved to try the cookie bucket.  I asked if we could order just dessert but the server wasn’t sure.  Overall, I am glad we did it and loved the food but it was kind of expensive.  It’s $19.99 and that doesn’t include soda or dessert.  Total cost: $49.98









Dinner: We went to the Yankee-Angles game that night so we didn’t have dinner in the parks.  We did have chicken nachos at the stadium and they were really good.

Snacks during the day: cream cheese pretzel – delicious, beignets – good but they weren’t cooked all the way

Saturday

Breakfast: Usually we never have time for a sit down meal because we are only in the parks one day.  Since we were there for two days we had time to actually sit and enjoy breakfast.  We ate at Carnation Café.  We both had croissant eggs benedict with a side of breakfast potatoes.  The eggs benedict was good but OMG are those potatoes great.  They have so much flavor and are actually creamy, another great meal.  Total cost: $28.00










Lunch: we decide to enjoy some things from the Food and Wine Festival.  Now, it’s no where’s near the level of WDW but we loved it and thought it was a nice little something extra to DCA.  We ordered the white cheddar cheese soup, beer battered halibut, beef slider and the chocolate profiterole.  

Soup was amazing, dare I say even better than Le Cellier in Epcot, halibut was great, DH wanted more but was too full, beef slider was just ok as was the profiterole. I am not a big pastry fan but I thought it tasted like the refrigerator.  DH liked the pasty part but didn’t like the filling.  Of course we also got two sodas so we could use the fancy coke machine.  I just got some fruit punch with a slash of Sprit but DH got an Orange Coke (which he liked) followed by a cherry coke.  Don’t know if refills were allowed but there were no signs saying you it wasn’t so we did.  Total Cost: $26.00










Dinner: Pizza Port, we have dinner here every trip and always get the same thing chicken fusilli. They have changed a few things on their menu but was happy to see they have not changed our chicken as it was good as usual.  They did change the breadsticks, which we don’t like.  Instead we got a slice of pizza, I would have rated it just ok but for $6.00 a slice, I rate it terrible.  This place is still one of the best deals in the park IMHO because the chicken is big enough to spilt.  Total Cost: $23.00










Snacks: I swear DL has the best cotton candy and a mint sundae from Gibson Girl – was good but did not have hot fudge, isn’t that a requirement of a sundae?






I have to say I think the park food is so much better at DL than in WDW and this trip didn’t disappoint.  

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mariezp

lvstitch said:


> I have to say I think the park food is so much better at DL than in WDW and this trip didnt disappoint.



I totally agree! We took our first trip to WDW last December and I was looking forward to trying all the new and wonderful foods I had always heard so much about. Our very best meal ended up being at Rainforest Cafe which we always do at DL anyway. We found ourselves missing all our DL favorites! I cannot wait til our DL trip in November!


----------



## franandaj

lvstitch said:


> I have to say I think the park food is so much better at DL than in WDW and this trip didnt disappoint.



With the exception of a few of my Epcot favorites I would have to agree too. We went to the MK in Jan and I couldn't find anything but burgers, hot dogs, and other really generic foods. We settled on CHH, but it wasn't anything special.

I love that we have Gumbo, skewers, baked potatoes, Mexican Food and the French Market! So many more choices than the boring ones at MK!


----------



## tlovesdis

OMG I shouldn't have looked at this thread!  YUM!!!  We are leaving in about 5 hours for DL and now I am even hungrier and more excited than I was a few minutes ago!

I will try to remember to take pictures of our food so you all have some new food porn to drool over!!!


----------



## thmar

tlovesdis said:


> OMG I shouldn't have looked at this thread!  YUM!!!  We are leaving in about 5 hours for DL and now I am even hungrier and more excited than I was a few minutes ago!
> 
> I will try to remember to take pictures of our food so you all have some new food porn to drool over!!!



Have a great time!

Boy do I love those chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## kaoden39

Yummy.


----------



## amyamya

> Instead we got a slice of pizza, I would have rated it just ok but for $6.00 a slice, I rate it terrible.




The eggs Benedict on a croissant look SO good! Can't wait to eat at Carnation next time I go!


----------



## spacemermaid

amyamya said:


> The eggs Benedict on a croissant look SO good! Can't wait to eat at Carnation next time I go!




Seconded...that picture has convinced me that I won't be taking advantage of the free breakfast at the hotel I usually stay at on my next trip!


----------



## cooniez

Okay people, how will I make it onto any rides when my trip plan is now made up of all of the restaurants you've all listed?


----------



## madis0nlee

Okay, Since my BF is a great photographer and the pictures he took makes me drool and crave to eat everytime I see them, I thought I'd share some food from our recent trip!

Breakfast at Carnation Cafe is now a MUST for every visit, I haven't stopped thinking about those potatoes since I got back!

Cafe Scramble




Mickey Waffle with Strawberry topping





Carnation Cafe lunch











Carne Asada and Enchilada plate from Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante





Broccoli and Cheese bread bowl from Pacific Wharf (I must have ate 3 of these)





Of course, Cafe Orleans Pomme Frites





DLR also has this Minute Maid Pomegranate Lemonade that is AWESOME.  (Which I haven't seen anywhere in Hawaii yet )





Beignets!





Snacks!


----------



## Lights_Out

I am drooling. 

Great pictures!


----------



## chickyann

mmmmmmmmm yum


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Great pics thank you!


----------



## tdashgirl

:::::drool::::


----------



## chickyann

madis0nlee said:


> Okay, Since my BF is a great photographer and the pictures he took makes me drool and crave to eat everytime I see them, I thought I'd share some food from our recent trip!
> Of course, Cafe Orleans Pomme Frites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snacks!



I was dreaming of these today


----------



## chickyann

bump


----------



## PrincessSitka

bump


----------



## franandaj

OK, it's been a while since there has been any food porn here.  I took these pictures while I was there last month intending to post them so I guess it's time.....

Here are a few shots that we took from the Chef's counter at Napa Rose restaurant.  I don't know exactly what these dishes were, but they looked yummy as they were going out.


























Let the Dry Spell end!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Here are the ones that I took on my trip last month (I would've taken more, but my battery died on me):





Partially eaten churro (my choice of food if I ever get stuck on a desert island with only one item of food available).

Celebration Round-up:





My uncle wanted sweetened iced tea with lots of sweetener...he got lots of sweetener.  Inside the bucket were napkins, cutlery, and wet wipes (you know you're at a place that serves barbeque when they have wet wipes).





Initial spread included sweet, tangy beans, coleslaw, pork ribs, chicken, and 4 pieces of sweet cornbread.

I liked it all (except for the coleslaw, which I avoided like the plague because I hate cabbage, I don't think anyone liked the coleslaw).  The beans had a brown sugar sweetness and an almost vinegary tanginess.  The chicken was rubbed with spices and the ribs had a minimal amount of sauce on them.  Both meats were juicy (I love barbeque chicken that isn't dried out).  The cornbread was good, but nothing special (which was fine with me because I happen to love cornbread-mix cornbread, especially after having some rather disgusting dry and tasteless "savory" cornbread at the dining halls this past academic year).  The lemon wedges came with the water that my aunt, my mom, and I ordered.





We got the big bucket (compared to a smaller bucket right behind the big bucket) when we ordered a second round on the meat (this was a full second round following an order of two chicken breasts...you can ask for only one type of meat, like only chicken legs, and stipulate how many, which I thought was nice).





Extra barbeque sauce (for those of us who like our ribs really "wet").


----------



## disneydreamer74

Here's another vote for "wet" ribs!!! yay..food porn is back!! Long live the food porn thread!!!


----------



## vettegirl

The Napa Rose entrees look so good.


----------



## seadd67

yikes!!, Its to early In the morining to be hungry for Bbq,more please!


----------



## thmar

I love this thread!!


----------



## spacemermaid

thmar said:


> I love this thread!!



Me too; I love looking at the food & getting ideas for stuff to cook at home!


----------



## chickyann

yummy


----------



## Katieinwonderland

Oh I'm glad this thread is up and running again! I could look at pictures of food all day (is that weird?! )

I'll be at DLR one month from today  and I promise to take tons of pictures! We're eating at Cafe Orleans and Carnation Cafe for lunch, Napa Rose for dinner and Ariel's Grotto for the WOC dining package. I will also be on a mission to get a tigger tail and one of those fruity alcoholic drinks from WOC!


----------



## DizFrek <3

Hello my Disneyland Cousins. I've been to wdw many times, but I'm going to wdl for my first time next month.  This thread has been very helpful and so I was wondering if anyone could tell me what are the best things to get at Pooh's Corner and Blue Ribbon Bakery.  And how expensive are they? I plan on getting as much of the wdl experience as I can in my one day, and if I have to take the food home and munch on it my trip... well, it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make 

Oh, and does the French Market have good sweet items? I saw a couple pictures from there but is there anything that is really "OMG MUST HAVE"  Cause I've seen things like that about the tigger tails *which I can't wait to try *

Thanks for all the help so far, can't wait to see the replies!


----------



## kaoden39

DizFrek <3 said:


> Hello my Disneyland Cousins. I've been to wdw many times, but I'm going to wdl for my first time next month.  This thread has been very helpful and so I was wondering if anyone could tell me what are the best things to get at Pooh's Corner and Blue Ribbon Bakery.  And how expensive are they? I plan on getting as much of the wdl experience as I can in my one day, and if I have to take the food home and munch on it my trip... well, it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make
> 
> Oh, and does the French Market have good sweet items? I saw a couple pictures from there but is there anything that is really "OMG MUST HAVE"  Cause I've seen things like that about the tigger tails *which I can't wait to try *
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far, can't wait to see the replies!



I can handle one of the questions.  Tigger Tails are $3.95 a piece and worth every penny.  And in DTD go to Marcelines and try the fudge.  It is to die for.  Six pieces for $16.95.  And if you like adult beverage, while you are in DTD go to the Uva Bar and try the Pineapple Upside Down Cake, it is to die for!!


----------



## DLand16

amyamya said:


> The eggs Benedict on a croissant look SO good! Can't wait to eat at Carnation next time I go!



It really is so yummy.We eat at Carnation at least 1 or 2 each time we go and I always get the eggs benedict on a croissant.Which is funny because I am not an egg person at all.Eggs Benedict is the only way I'll eat eggs.


----------



## MsTiauna27




----------



## thmar

The Beignets at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney are wonderful!  Go to
www.anaheimoc.org   Then click on the coupons menu (at the bottom of the page)...they have coupons for them.  They also have a coupon for the Rainforest Cafe (DTD).


----------



## AmericanItGirl

DizFrek <3 said:


> Oh, and does the French Market have good sweet items? I saw a couple pictures from there but is there anything that is really "OMG MUST HAVE"  Cause I've seen things like that about the tigger tails *which I can't wait to try *


For French Market, the only time I think that it is worth it to get dessert is during Halloween, when you can get the Nightmare Before Christmas souvenirs (like the Zero dog bowl).  Having said that, the one dessert I have had from there was cheesecake, which was good, but standard.

As for Pooh's Corner, the caramel apples are awesome, so are the cookies, but my favorite treat is the Hunny Pot rice krispie treat.  It's amazing, imo.


----------



## spacemermaid

AmericanItGirl said:


> For French Market, the only time I think that it is worth it to get dessert is during Halloween, when you can get the Nightmare Before Christmas souvenirs (like the Zero dog bowl).  Having said that, the one dessert I have had from there was cheesecake, which was good, but standard.
> 
> As for Pooh's Corner, the caramel apples are awesome, so are the cookies, but my favorite treat is the Hunny Pot rice krispie treat.  It's amazing, imo.



Those cute desserts at French Market are also available in November & December...they have them for as long as the Nightmare overlay is in the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## seadd67

AmericanItGirl said:


> For French Market, the only time I think that it is worth it to get dessert is during Halloween, when you can get the Nightmare Before Christmas souvenirs (like the Zero dog bowl).  Having said that, the one dessert I have had from there was cheesecake, which was good, but standard.
> 
> As for Pooh's Corner, the caramel apples are awesome, so are the cookies, but my favorite treat is the Hunny Pot rice krispie treat.  It's amazing, imo.



So I was wondering about there soup and Pom fries?. I was thinking of doing a pre-dinnier(like just apptizers,since BB does not have much In the way of apptizers) snack with there French Onion soup and oder of there Pom fries couple of hours before our meal at BB.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Cochon de Lait Po-Boy - Slow roasted marinated pork, lettuce, tomato, marinated red onions, pickles, Creole mustard aioli, jalapeno-bacon potato salad.


----------



## franandaj

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Cochon de Lait Po-Boy - Slow roasted marinated pork, lettuce, tomato, marinated red onions, pickles, Creole mustard aioli, jalapeno-bacon potato salad.



Where is THAT from? It looks fantastic!


----------



## azdisneylover

DizFrek <3 said:


> Hello my Disneyland Cousins. I've been to wdw many times, but I'm going to wdl for my first time next month.  This thread has been very helpful and so I was wondering if anyone could tell me what are the best things to get at Pooh's Corner and Blue Ribbon Bakery.  And how expensive are they?
> 
> *The Tigger Tails are great there! You can watch them make Tigger Tails there too! I would suggest the dark chocolate covered pretzel. That is so yummy. I believe it was the same price as the Tigger Tail ($3.95 or so)! Yummy, Yummy, Yummy!*


----------



## franandaj

OK, we need a little "pick me up" around here.

For my birthday I was lucky enough to get to go to Club 33 for lunch.  Here are some pictures from the Buffet....

Crab Claws, Jumbo Prawns and Lobster Tails






Chilled Salads






Caprese Salad, Cheeses and Fruit






Chilled Beef, Roasted Vegetables, Smoked Salmon






Mushroom Soup to die for...






And the Dessert Bar


----------



## franandaj

I'm not sure how I would feel about Tigger Tails, are they Orange Flavored?

But I love me Cheshire Cat Tails!


----------



## chickyann

yum


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

franandaj said:


> Where is THAT from? It looks fantastic!



Sorry, that was from Ralph Brennan's lunch menu. And yes it was fantastic.


----------



## ibouncetoo

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Sorry, that was from Ralph Brennan's lunch menu. And yes it was fantastic.


 
One of my favorite spots!  Love eating lunch on the patio and watching all the people going to and from the parks or strolling DTD. 

.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

franandaj said:


> I'm not sure how I would feel about Tigger Tails, are they Orange Flavored?
> 
> But I love me Cheshire Cat Tails!



What does a Cheshire Cat Tail taste like? Does it have caramel just like a Tigger Tail? I'm curious and would love to try one.


----------



## franandaj

inluvwithbuzz said:


> What does a Cheshire Cat Tail taste like? Does it have caramel just like a Tigger Tail? I'm curious and would love to try one.



It has the marshmallows and caramel, and the pink and purple is just a candy coating with no real flavor like a raspberry or cherry, just sugary goodness.  Does a Tigger tail have an Orange flavor to it, or is it just sugary.  I haven't made it back to Pooh's corner to get one. Marcelines is just so convenient when you are staying at the GCH.


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> It has the marshmallows and caramel, and the pink and purple is just a candy coating with no real flavor like a raspberry or cherry, just sugary goodness.  Does a Tigger tail have an Orange flavor to it, or is it just sugary.  I haven't made it back to Pooh's corner to get one. Marcelines is just so convenient when you are staying at the GCH.



It has an orange taste to it.  We got the Tigger tail this trip and it is rather good.


----------



## Jenna319

So I'd like to dine at Blue Bayou this September moreso for the atmosphere because POTC is DHs fave ride but the menu just doesn't look too appealing to me and I'm not too keen on spending about $70 for dinner there.  How strict are they about adults ordering off the kids menu?  I'd be happy as a lark if I could order the mac and cheese!!! Looks delicious from the pics I've seen! And actually, I'm sure DH would order that too if it was allowed!


----------



## kaoden39

Jenna319 said:


> So I'd like to dine at Blue Bayou this September moreso for the atmosphere because POTC is DHs fave ride but the menu just doesn't look too appealing to me and I'm not too keen on spending about $70 for dinner there.  How strict are they about adults ordering off the kids menu?  I'd be happy as a lark if I could order the mac and cheese!!! Looks delicious from the pics I've seen! And actually, I'm sure DH would order that too if it was allowed!



I don't know about that but I do know that you can split plates.  I am with you on the menu.  I have been told the Monte Cristo is good, and I know the pork is good.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Jenna319 said:


> So I'd like to dine at Blue Bayou this September moreso for the atmosphere because POTC is DHs fave ride but the menu just doesn't look too appealing to me and I'm not too keen on spending about $70 for dinner there.  How strict are they about adults ordering off the kids menu?  I'd be happy as a lark if I could order the mac and cheese!!! Looks delicious from the pics I've seen! And actually, I'm sure DH would order that too if it was allowed!



I think it really depends on your server.  I have been able to go to the BB and order just the gumbo and a dessert (of course we were told by the waiter to not mention it to any staff because it went against the general restaurant policy).  I would try to hit up lunch for something like that though, when a) you don't have waiters pushing for bigger sales (which equal bigger tips) and b) when the waiter is keen on quick table turnover and more willing to just give you what you want instead of haggling over stuff (although I've never felt rushed at BB).


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Anything new to post from recent trips? I depend on this thread to get me through between trips!!  Thanks to those of you who keep it up to date!


----------



## Jenna319

just bumping! Would love to see some more food porn!


----------



## ChickenCarlos

i agree more FOOD PORN!!


----------



## spacemermaid

So I went to Knott's this weekend (I know...blasphemy! ) & took a whole bunch o' pictures of food to share on here (funnel cake! chicken dinner! bbq! oh my!) and...

...I accidently deleted all of them. So, as we were leaving, I took a pic of the yummy/pretty cake slices they have at the bakery:






The boysenberry one was really good. The rainbow one was good last time I had some (last year). 

(Hope Knott's food p0rn is ok in this thread! I know many Dis'ers make a side trip to Knott's during their vacations...)


----------



## lulubelle

This fatty girl loves any kind of food pics.  Knott's or otherwise.  Yes, the bosenberry cake looks quite nummy.  I am sorry you deleted the chicken ones.  We wanted to eat there recently on a Saturday around 3 pm.  The line was really, really long.  So, we ate at TGIF (across the street) instead.  But I really wanted that chicken. 

Thanks for sharing Spacemermaid.


----------



## spacemermaid

lulubelle said:


> This fatty girl loves any kind of food pics.  Knott's or otherwise.  Yes, the bosenberry cake looks quite nummy.  I am sorry you deleted the chicken ones.  We wanted to eat there recently on a Saturday around 3 pm.  The line was really, really long.  So, we ate at TGIF (across the street) instead.  But I really wanted that chicken.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Spacemermaid.



You're very welcome! Don't know if you already know, but you can get the fried chicken other places at Knott's besides the chicken dinner restaurant...there's a takeout place in the same general area as the sit-down restaurant. There are also a couple of restaurants inside Knott's that serve the chicken (don't remember the names offhand but I do know they're listed on the map...) The boysenberry cake was sooooo good; I'm going to try to replicate it at home soon


----------



## franandaj

I want to go there for chicken dinner, but I still want to go that place on La Palma that you posted that was real cheap and looked like awesome food!


----------



## NovemberMom

Here is a picture of my BFF's Surf and Turf at the Blue Bayou... It was SO GOOD! I had the Monte Cristo but I am sure there are a ton of pics of that on this thread


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sorry...I didn't go back through the thread to see if there are already similar pics floating around. I may have already posted these myself.  I just can't remember! 

Carnation Cafe for breakfast:

WAY too many eggs, not enough ham.






My husband really liked his meal.  These potatoes are sooo good.






Treats from Pooh Corner.
















Lunch at Big Thunder Ranch.  YUM!











Lunch at Blue Bayou.






The Pomegranate Lemonade is very good.






Gumbo





Monte Cristo





Tesoro Island Chicken


----------



## AmericanItGirl

spacemermaid said:


> there's a takeout place in the same general area as the sit-down restaurant.



That there is.  The only notable 4th of July (as in I actually remember) that I spent as a child in Orange County was at the Independence Hall replica outside of the park and I remember walking over to the restaurant and getting takeout chicken.  It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure you can get nearly their entire menu to go.


----------



## spacemermaid

AmericanItGirl said:


> That there is.  The only notable 4th of July (as in I actually remember) that I spent as a child in Orange County was at the Independence Hall replica outside of the park and I remember walking over to the restaurant and getting takeout chicken.  It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure you can get nearly their entire menu to go.



I grew up nearby too (La Puente) & my family used to go to the "free" area of the park (by Independence Hall, before the large scale company picnic grounds were expanded) & make a picnic of the food from the takeout restaurant. 

As of last weekend, you could still get the same exact meal as the sit down restaurant to go. 

Great pics, deejdigsdis & NovemberMom! It's always so difficult for me to photograph food at BB, due to the dim lighting, but yours turned out really well!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Jenna319 said:


> So I'd like to dine at Blue Bayou this September moreso for the atmosphere because POTC is DHs fave ride but the menu just doesn't look too appealing to me and I'm not too keen on spending about $70 for dinner there.  How strict are they about adults ordering off the kids menu?  I'd be happy as a lark if I could order the mac and cheese!!! Looks delicious from the pics I've seen! And actually, I'm sure DH would order that too if it was allowed!



Our server this past weekend would not let me order a kids meal!  So DD and I shared *we were not charged the split plate fee* the Monte Cristo, she even brought DD a side of the Mac 'n' Cheese *no charge* *that's what she would've ordered had I been "allowed" to get a kids meal, I would've got the Kids Cut Roast New York.  I'm pretty sure those 2 kids meals would've cost about the same as the Monte Cristo.....  DD had 1 section of the MC and picked the meat out of it and ate only that, I could only eat 1 section of it ~ with the rolls *I only had one* and the gumbo it's just too much!  I boxed up the other 2 MC pieces but never ate them......


----------



## ChickenCarlos

OMG, those honey pot apples look sooooooo goood.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Just giving this a bump.


----------



## Judy from Boise

bump


----------



## Judy from Boise

franandaj said:


> OK, we need a little "pick me up" around here.
> 
> For my birthday I was lucky enough to get to go to Club 33 for lunch.  Here are some pictures from the Buffet....
> 
> Crab Claws, Jumbo Prawns and Lobster Tails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilled Salads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caprese Salad, Cheeses and Fruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilled Beef, Roasted Vegetables, Smoked Salmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom Soup to die for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dessert Bar



it is quite possible I hate you.
what a cool birthday! 
that food looks phenomenal


----------



## franandaj

Judy from Boise said:


> it is quite possible I hate you.
> what a cool birthday!
> that food looks phenomenal



If it's any consolation, my stomach has shrunk so much that I could barely take a bit of everything before I became completely full!  I couldn't even eat half of the lunch entree!


----------



## MulanFan

Love all the pix - thanks to all who posted! I never remember to take a photo until the food is all gone ... ah well. 

I've heard mention of the cream of mushroom soup, can anyone tell me if there are other places that serve this dish besides Club 33? Thanks so much!


----------



## indiesgirl4ever

going to DLR on Thursday and was wondering if the tiggertail is worth it? Everytime I go I eye the thing and i need your help! hit, or miss?


----------



## reynmagsmom

it is totally worth it but be sure to share wayyyy toooo sweet to eat all by yourself!!!


----------



## smiley_face2

MulanFan said:


> Love all the pix - thanks to all who posted! I never remember to take a photo until the food is all gone ... ah well.



 I've gotten a lot better...now I manage to remember when there's only a bite or 2 missing! lol...


----------



## franandaj

indiesgirl4ever said:


> going to DLR on Thursday and was wondering if the tiggertail is worth it? Everytime I go I eye the thing and i need your help! hit, or miss?



I've only had the Cheshire Cat tail, but that one is awesome.  I don't share it but I eat it in two separate times!


----------



## DCDisney

Tigger tail is a must have!  From our DL trip the foods my kids still talk about are tigger tails and In n out burger.


----------



## superme80

ok not the thread a pregnant insomniac needs to be reading!   I'm going to have to bring tons of extra cash when I eat my way through the park. Now all I have to do is wait another year or 2 to go!


----------



## ChickenCarlos

i will be eating these in a little over 12 hours from now, im so EXCITED


----------



## kaoden39

Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## franandaj

ChickenCarlos said:


> i will be eating these in a little over 12 hours from now, im so EXCITED



What are they and where are they from? They look YUM!


----------



## disneydreamer74

Yes, what are they? PLease do share!! The bread bowl looks like chicken salad! Yummy!


----------



## Princess Melody

Jenna319 said:


> So I'd like to dine at Blue Bayou this September moreso for the atmosphere because POTC is DHs fave ride but the menu just doesn't look too appealing to me and I'm not too keen on spending about $70 for dinner there.  How strict are they about adults ordering off the kids menu?  I'd be happy as a lark if I could order the mac and cheese!!! Looks delicious from the pics I've seen! And actually, I'm sure DH would order that too if it was allowed!



I have a very small appetite and have asked for a kid's meal at Blue Bayou many times but haven't been allowed to get one since 2003. Same for most of the other nicer sit down restaurants at DL but at the counter service you're fine. I find that WDW is a lot more accomodating than DL in this area. With Blue Bayou the way I look at it you go for the atmosphere, not the food. Luckily I am usually dining with somebody who will finish off my meal for me so it doesn't go to waste! You could always split one entree and then just order dessert.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

franandaj said:


> What are they and where are they from? They look YUM!





disneydreamer74 said:


> Yes, what are they? PLease do share!! The bread bowl looks like chicken salad! Yummy!



I believe the candy is from Candy Palace on Main Street and the salad looks like the one I had at Pacific Wharf at DCA.


----------



## Katieinwonderland

My food porn from this past week at DLR!!!

From Taste Pilot's Grill, the onion rings and full throttle fries (with the sour cream on the side) - these were both really good, especially the onion rings!











From River Belle Terrace, the Mickey pancakes (sorry, face had already been eaten!) and the Mark Twain











From Cafe Orleans, the Pomme Frites (really, really good) and the Three Cheese Monte Cristo (just OK, wouldn't order it again)











From Carnation Cafe, the Loaded Baked Potato Soup (OMG there are no words to describe how yummy this is!), the Chicken Pot Pie (with mashed potatoes instead of veggies) and the Chefs Salad with ranch dressing
















From Pooh's Corner, the honey pot apple, the tigger tail and the cheshire tail (which looks different than all the other pics I've seen of it  )











Fresh pineapple spear (soooooo good!) and a fabulous pickle!











Last but not least, fresh caramel kettle corn from Downtown Disney, which we're sat finishing off right now!


----------



## lulubelle

Bravo, Katie!
You had lots of my favorites, thanks for sharing.


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pics, Katieinwonderland! 

Now I'm hungry for CC's pot pie


----------



## franandaj

Katieinwonderland said:


> My food porn from this past week at DLR!!!
> From Pooh's Corner, the honey pot apple, the tigger tail and the cheshire tail (which looks different than all the other pics I've seen of it  )



That looks even BETTER than the Tigger Tails that I've had.  My favorite part is the sugary stripes, that one looks like the whole thing was sugary!


----------



## chickyann

yummy!! thanks for sharing


----------



## erinbharris

Yum! Where is the pickle from?


----------



## Katieinwonderland

erinbharris said:


> Yum! Where is the pickle from?



We got the pickle from Toontown but there were stands all over the park with fresh fruit and veggies, it was all really, really good! When it was hot and we were looking for a snack, fresh pineapple or a pickle were much better than fries or ice cream. 

There were a few I forgot to take pics of - Ariel's Grotto we were just too hungry, but I've seen other posts of the WOC package food. Bengal BBQ it was too dark to get a good pic, although that food was delicious! Oh, and Napa Rose because DH said if I took pictures there he'd be so embarassed he'd move to sit at a different table!!!


----------



## franandaj

Katieinwonderland said:


> Oh, and Napa Rose because DH said if I took pictures there he'd be so embarassed he'd move to sit at a different table!!!



Tell your DH that pictures at Napa Rose are expected and every time I dine there I eat at the Chef's Table and Chef Sutton is happy to pose for pictures! We take photos of all our meals therem, even the cooking school, they are totally used to it!  In fact all the restaraunts at Disney expect it!


----------



## erinbharris

I'm so glad to read about the fruit and veggies...the pickle is exactly what my kids are going to want on a hot day!



Katieinwonderland said:


> We got the pickle from Toontown but there were stands all over the park with fresh fruit and veggies, it was all really, really good! When it was hot and we were looking for a snack, fresh pineapple or a pickle were much better than fries or ice cream.
> 
> There were a few I forgot to take pics of - Ariel's Grotto we were just too hungry, but I've seen other posts of the WOC package food. Bengal BBQ it was too dark to get a good pic, although that food was delicious! Oh, and Napa Rose because DH said if I took pictures there he'd be so embarassed he'd move to sit at a different table!!!


----------



## DLand16

Katie I am really surprised you didn't enjoy the three cheese Monte Cristo.When we were there in 2008 it was one of my favorite things next to the eggs benedict at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## Katieinwonderland

franandaj said:


> Tell your DH that pictures at Napa Rose are expected and every time I dine there I eat at the Chef's Table and Chef Sutton is happy to pose for pictures! We take photos of all our meals therem, even the cooking school, they are totally used to it!  In fact all the restaraunts at Disney expect it!



I know, DH is so mean! I'm a server at WDW and told him that people constantly take pictures of their food but he said people would think it was weird  The food was incredible, especially my main dish, which was salmon over wild rice risotto with some sort of butter based sauce and blackberries - sounds weird but it was so good!



DLand16 said:


> Katie I am really surprised you didn't enjoy the three cheese Monte Cristo.When we were there in 2008 it was one of my favorite things next to the eggs benedict at Carnation Cafe.



I know, I was surprised about the Monte Cristo too - I love anything deep fried and cheese is my favorite food of all time (don't I sound healthy?!), so I thought this was a no brainer, but I wasn't a fan. It was OK, but I didn't think it had much flavor. Maybe the regular Monte Cristo would be better? I have to say, when it was dipped in the berry compote it was much better, but I didn't figure that out until I had only one piece left!


----------



## mhalpern

Katieinwonderland said:


> We got the pickle from Toontown but there were stands all over the park with fresh fruit and veggies, it was all really, really good!



I fall into the Mean Mom club.  We saw the pickle cart and my kids wanted one but they were something like $3.75 and I refused to get them one!


----------



## franandaj

Katieinwonderland said:


> I know, I was surprised about the Monte Cristo too - I love anything deep fried and cheese is my favorite food of all time (don't I sound healthy?!), so I thought this was a no brainer, but I wasn't a fan. It was OK, but I didn't think it had much flavor. Maybe the regular Monte Cristo would be better? I have to say, when it was dipped in the berry compote it was much better, but I didn't figure that out until I had only one piece left!



The Ham really makes the Monte Cristo, the salty in contrast to the berries is very tasty!


----------



## VallCopen

Just got back from spending two weeks at Disney over the 4th and had a few pictures I thought I could share.  

My favorite soup bread bowl in DCA.






Cookie that looks yummy but honestly wasn't so yummy, but still looks awesome.





Now this one was a bit better...





Gotta love the corn dogs.....






Now for our dinner at Napa Rose.......

I think the Salmon that previous poster talked about





Some kind of Pea Ravioli which was quite good.





My husband's dinner, which was the appetizer for 2










The best ever, I mean best ever soup....  You must try this Mushroom Bisque even at 15.00 per cup.











This was our second time to Napa but this time it was with my daughter, so this is off the childrens menu.







Ofcourse the Ravioli again.






And now for the sweet treats............


























Thats all I got............


----------



## chickyann

yum thanks so much VallCopen


----------



## APX

3rd picture of your "treats" pictures... looks so dang yummy. And i'm not really a marshmellow eater. <.<


----------



## Katieinwonderland

VallCopen said:


> I think the Salmon that previous poster talked about



Yes! That was the salmon! The best salmon dish I think I've ever had!


----------



## QueenDoOver

erinbharris said:


> I'm so glad to read about the fruit and veggies...the pickle is exactly what my kids are going to want on a hot day!



Well, warning!  They are not like regular pickles.  Much more cucumber like.  My pickle loving son was surprised and didn't like it.  I still love them though!


----------



## AmyPond

LOVE the soup from Pacific Wharf!

How much to those dark chocolate covered marshmallows cost?


----------



## lyv4him

All I have to say is YUUUUMMMY!  The mushroom bisque looked wonderful...but $15 a cup?! Woa...that's steep!  I think I gained calories just looking at your lovely photos. Thank you!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here's a few of mine from several recent trips.

WHITE WATER SNACKS-GC




Chicken Nachos. Without cheese sauce and with sour cream, salsa, and jalapenos on the side (so I could melt the shredded cheese in the microwave.)





Hot Dog with Chili (one the side) with fries.





Hot Dog with fresh fruit





Cheeseburger with fries.

PIZZA PORT-TL




Chicken Fusilli and side salad (with Asian dressing)

BAKERSFIELD BAKERY-DCA




Croissant and Chocolate Chip Muffin (heated)


----------



## JaxsonsMom

Can someone tell me if the short ribs are still on the BB menu? There are so many conflicting menus online....

Have you ate there is the last month? dessert?

Thanks


----------



## blackjackdelta

JaxsonsMom said:


> Can someone tell me if the short ribs are still on the BB menu? There are so many conflicting menus online....
> 
> Have you ate there is the last month? dessert?
> 
> Thanks


They are not. Just spoke to VP cm the other day and she sent me an email stating so. I had them last Aug and loved them, this year it is surf and turf for me.

Jack


----------



## JaxsonsMom

blackjackdelta said:


> They are not. Just spoke to VP cm the other day and she sent me an email stating so. I had them last Aug and loved them, this year it is surf and turf for me.
> 
> Jack


`

Aye, I have never been and it looked soooooo good. 

Well I have till January to decide....


Thanks,

TB


----------



## Lissame

JaxsonsMom said:


> Can someone tell me if the short ribs are still on the BB menu? There are so many conflicting menus online....
> 
> Have you ate there is the last month? dessert?
> 
> Thanks



We had the short ribs at the BB on July 1, so at that point they were still/back on the menu. 

We didn't have dessert because none of it sounded good. I wish they would bring back the cookie boat.

We didn't eat dessert at the Big Thunder BBQ, but they have a fresh baked pan cookie with ice cream on their menu, which sounds similar to the cookie boat. Next time I think we'll go to the BTBBQ and just have dessert.


----------



## Lissame

Some photos from our recent trip. I am usually so much better about taking pictures, but this time I wasn't.





All American chicken WOC picnic





The Vegetarian WOC picnic















Cinnamon roll French Toast from Carnation Cafe





Pommes Frites from Cafe Orleans





Mickey Begniets from Cafe Orleans





Crab cakes from Blue Bayou. Sorry for the poor quality of the BB photos, it's so dark in there and I didn't want to make too much of a disturbance with my flash by taking too many photos.





Short ribs from BB--this is half of the plate, we split it between the kids





Salmon from BB

I have a few more photos I will download later today.


----------



## disneydreamer74

Love the pic of the Matterhorn Macaroon! How creative!! Did they offer other treats that were designed to replicate rides in the park?


----------



## jimreuter

JaxsonsMom said:


> Can someone tell me if the short ribs are still on the BB menu? There are so many conflicting menus online....
> 
> Have you ate there is the last month? dessert?
> 
> Thanks



The Buccaneer  Beef Short Ribs are back on the menu, both for lunch and dinner. Trust me, this is the correct information - I work at BB.


----------



## Lissame

disneydreamer74 said:


> Love the pic of the Matterhorn Macaroon! How creative!! Did they offer other treats that were designed to replicate rides in the park?



That was the only one I saw, but we were only in the Blue Ribbon Bakery a couple of times. There is the Matterhorn sundae...LOL. I have a photo of that one too, but it's on my phone and I haven't transferred those pics over yet.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

jimreuter said:


> The Buccaneer  Beef Short Ribs are back on the menu, both for lunch and dinner. Trust me, this is the correct information - I work at BB.



OOOOOHHHHHH Yummy..... Hope they stay until Jan! 

THanks!

TB


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

jimreuter said:


> The Buccaneer  Beef Short Ribs are back on the menu, both for lunch and dinner. Trust me, this is the correct information - I work at BB.



Thank you! This makes me happy. We are going to BB for lunch on our anniversary in Sept, and then having dinner at Cafe Orleans. I wanted to have the ribs at BB and Monte Cristo at CO, but didn't see the ribs on the menu Allears.net.


----------



## blackjackdelta

jimreuter said:


> The Buccaneer Beef Short Ribs are back on the menu, both for lunch and dinner. Trust me, this is the correct information - I work at BB.


 

This also makes me very happy, I will have to eat there twice now. Need to call VP.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Lissame

Here's the Matterhorn Sundae from the Carnation Cafe. It is HUGE, the photo just doesn't do it justice. Four of us couldn't finish it.


----------



## indiesgirl4ever

Lissame said:


> Here's the Matterhorn Sundae from the Carnation Cafe. It is HUGE, the photo just doesn't do it justice. Four of us couldn't finish it.


----------



## disneydreamer74

Lissame said:


> Here's the Matterhorn Sundae from the Carnation Cafe. It is HUGE, the photo just doesn't do it justice. Four of us couldn't finish it.



Holey Moley!! That IS a big sundae!! Yum!!


----------



## franandaj

Here's some pictures from our WoC Dinner at Ariels...

The Menu






Bread....tasty






Appetizer Tower






Antipasto






Chilled Seafood  






Salad






Lemon Martini






Margarita






Spinach and Ricotta Agnolotti






Santa Maria Style TriTip






Filet of Redfish






Dessert Platter






Close up






Some little morsels they brought for our friend who doesn't eat chocolate


----------



## kaoden39

That lemon martini sounds so refreshing.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

Love the pics! Hello, margarita!


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pics; that dessert plate is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustAKid

Oops!


----------



## JustAKid

Bumping in hopes of enticing someone to post their WCT prefered dining photos!


----------



## Funball

HEY JUST A KID

in ur food link thread.. you forgot some credited photos.... i sent them to you.. it be nice if you included them


----------



## JustAKid

Funball said:


> HEY JUST A KID
> 
> in ur food link thread.. you forgot some credited photos.... i sent them to you.. it be nice if you included them




As I stated in the food index thread, if you post your pictures here I would be more then happy to include them!


----------



## Funball

they are post #155 and 164 in my "what is your favorite thing to eat" thread....


----------



## Funball

these were my favorites






grilled veggie panini from Wine Country Trattoria-lunch menu







Wine Country Shrimp on top a corn polenta appetizer from the Wine Country Trattoria lounge


----------



## JustAKid

Funball said:


> they are post #155 and 164 in my "what is your favorite thing to eat" thread....



Excellent!  You can either re-post the pictures here or perhaps even link the photos in your next post like the way I did in my index, and I'll pull that from here to post to my index.


----------



## Funball

i dont know how to link..... i just posted them....here they are above!


----------



## JustAKid

Funball said:


> i dont know how to link..... i just posted them....here they are above!



Hahaha!  We must've been posting at the same time.  I'll add them as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

From our recent trip - Tortilla Joe's

DH had sangria and I a peach margarita (which was VERY tasty!)






We started with Jos Favorites (A large platter with beef or chicken flautas, tequila-BBQ ribs, spicy mango-mustard shrimp and a carnitas tostada)






Everything here was pretty tasty ... especially the tostada!

For my meal I had Nachos with shredded beef






There were delicious but waaaaaaaaaaay too much food.   I didn't even put a dent in the plate.   Loved every messy bite though!

DS had the Tortilla Soup (Made fresh daily with chicken broth, tender chicken
and garden-fresh vegetables. Topped with tortilla strips and queso fresco)






DH had an ala carte enchilada and tamale


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Went to House of Blues for lunch 

We all shared the "All Together Now Platter"






It has ribs that were absolutely outstanding, catfish fingers and chicken wings.   Very tasty.

DS got the sliders and a cup of gumbo 






I had the Cobb Salad with Blackened Chicken






DH had the lunch special ... and absolutely enormous chili dog!






We really enjoyed our lunch here.   Everything was very good and it wasn't crazy expensive!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

One of our favorite dinners was Ralph Brennan's -

DS started with the Gumbo Ya-Ya (Chicken, andouille sausage, dark roux, Creole seasoning, rice)






I had the Creole Onion Soup (Caramelized sweet onions, savory broth, croutons, Parmesan cheese)







Oh my gosh, this may be my favorite soup that I have ever eaten.   Truly loved every drop of this soup.

For entrees, I had an appetizer - the Filet Mignon Muffuletta (Thin filet mignon, rosemary ciabatta bread, hothouse tomatoes, olive salad, provolone cheese)






with a side order of the fried green tomatoes -






The muffuletta was not at all what I expected but it was truly delicious as were the tomatos.   I was very happy with my dinner choice.

DS had Grilled Chicken & Penne (Pancetta, caramelized onions, basil, Asiago cheese, pink vodka sauce)






DH had the Amazing Cajun Meatloaf with Southern grits, barbeque baked red beans  






I didn't sample DS's pasta but DH's meatloaf was very, very good.  We all really enjoyed our meals here.

On to dessert ... and oh my gosh, what a dessert!   DS and I shared the Double Chocolate Bread Pudding (A rich, dark, semi sweet chocolate bread pudding served with white and dark chocolate gananche) 






This was just amazing!  We loved it so much we went back another night just for the soups and this dessert.

DH had the New Orleans Bread Pudding (The queen of Crescent City desserts. Rich in cream, eggs, sugar and raisins. Served warm with our housemade crème anglaise)






This was good but just didn't compare to the wondefulness of the chocolate one.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

From Pacific Wharf Cafe (I think that is what it is called)






DS got the clam chowder, me the broccoli cheese and DH the egg & bacon breakfast bowl.     All were just delicious!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

White Water Snacks Beef Nachos and a Mickey Pretzel


----------



## AuntieKels

Those nachos look AWESOME! About how much did they cost?


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

AuntieKels said:


> Those nachos look AWESOME! About how much did they cost?



Great pics!

I think they are $9.99 now.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

AuntieKels said:


> Those nachos look AWESOME! About how much did they cost?





mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I think they are $9.99 now.



The nachos were really good.   I think $9.99 sounds about right.    DH paid for our snack so I don't truly remember.


----------



## Funball

IVE  always been impressed with the decency of the food at  TJs and the amount, plus the fact that it just tastes soo fresh! Thank god Friday is pay day!!! I am totally going to tjs on Saturday!


----------



## AmyPond

GoofySon'sMom said:


> From Pacific Wharf Cafe (I think that is what it is called)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS got the clam chowder, me the broccoli cheese and DH the egg & bacon breakfast bowl.     All were just delicious!



It looks like they really skimp on the soup these days.  I remember going there a few years ago and they'd dig out tons of the bread so it would have a LOT of soup in it.  Now it looks like barely any soup.


----------



## Jenna319

OMG everything on this thread looks soooooo good, i wish i had more days at DLR to just spend eating!!!!


----------



## Disneyof3

Keep this food porn going pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Funball

STOP WITH THE FOOD!!


i'm soo hungry now!!!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ariel's World of Color Dinner -

The very yummy bread -






We chose the veggie appetizer platter as DS and I do not eat seafood











And I treated myself to a glotini!  






For entrees we all wanted to get different things -

DH got the Tri-tip which I thought was the best of the 3 meals






DS the sausage pasta






I got the spinach and cheese anglotti






On to dessert!











DS "drinking" his tiramisu!






All in all a very enjoyable meal!


----------



## Funball

GRRRR stop with the Food. its such torture sitting here seeing all that!

oh that cheese tower.. yummy! and the glowing drink...can't have to many of those glow cubes!  and everything else looks sooo good!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Funball said:


> GRRRR stop with the Food. its such torture sitting here seeing all that!
> 
> oh that cheese tower.. yummy! and the glowing drink...can't have to many of those glow cubes!  and everything else looks sooo good!



I'm sorry!        I agree on the glow cubes ... unfortunately you can have too many of the martinis!


----------



## Funball

umm yeah u can. i know that for sure!! HAAHAA..

it's fun times.. when I, funball gets on the tables and starts dancing......rflol


----------



## chickyann

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ariel's World of Color Dinner -
> 
> The very yummy bread -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We chose the veggie appetizer platter as DS and I do not eat seafood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I treated myself to a glotini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For entrees we all wanted to get different things -
> 
> DH got the Tri-tip which I thought was the best of the 3 meals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS the sausage pasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the spinach and cheese anglotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS "drinking" his tiramisu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a very enjoyable meal!



so good to see the veggie appetizer, we're not big sea food eaters either


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

chickyann said:


> so good to see the veggie appetizer, we're not big sea food eaters either



Everything was very good.  I really enjoyed the endive things ... they had pear, walnuts, blue cheese and dried cranberries.   Really tasty.


----------



## franandaj

chickyann said:


> so good to see the veggie appetizer, we're not big sea food eaters either



I'm glad to see the veggie one, we got the seafood, cuz we all love it!  So I'm happy with our choice on the meat & seafood one!


----------



## ChickenCarlos

where do you get the Matterhorn Macaroons??? those looks so cool.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

The Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street had the Matterhorn Macaroons when we were there last month.  So cute!


----------



## ChickenCarlos

Awesome, im going to get me some of that


----------



## smiley_face2

So many new awesome pictures!! will be choosing Ariels for our WOC meal for sure!! That clam chowder in a bread bowl in the paradise pier area is to die for! it looks smallish in the picture, but hubby and I shared one and it would have been far too much for me to eat alone!


----------



## Tink91

A whole bunch of new food pictures for you all!!

Ariels Grotto - Breakfast Platter





Cafe Orleans-
Pomme Frites




Cup of Gumbo




Blackened Chicken Ceaser




Monte Cristo




Seafood Crepe




Birthday Beignet 





Main Street - Various Shops








Finally got a Tigger Tail!!!









WOC Dining - Wine Country Tertorria (??)
Salad




Herb Roasted Chicken




Seafood Pasta




Dessert Platter





Walk in Walts Footsteps Lunch













Cute Woody Cake we got from Vons for $7.99!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Here's the last of our food pics from our trip -

Pizza from Naples -- this was very good.






World of Color picnic meals 
















From Carnation Cafe -

The Baked Potato Soup






Cafe Steak Melt






Smoked Turkey Sandwich






And some snacks from Critter County 
















Wetzels Pretzels






Steak Gumbo






And our Fantasmic Dessert Box


----------



## eargal

Thanks for all the great picts. Goofyson'smom.  I had heard about the change to the tigger tails from the orange chocolate to the sugar coating.  What did you think of the taste?  Had you had one before to compare?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thanks for all the new pics!  But...ewww.  Not liking the look of the new Tigger Tail.  Is it marshmallow dipped in caramel dipped in orange sparkly sugar?


----------



## franandaj

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for all the new pics!  But...ewww.  Not liking the look of the new Tigger Tail.  Is it marshmallow dipped in caramel dipped in orange sparkly sugar?



Oh no, the sparkly sugar tastes even better than the matte finish sugar coating.  The Cheshire tails used to have the stripes in sparkly sugar, I can't wait to try the new ones with sparkly all over!


----------



## Funball

i don't know if i posted this.but i will do it again!

the  rustic bruschetta from wine country trattoria.. i have to have it now everytime i go!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for all the new pics!  But...ewww.  Not liking the look of the new Tigger Tail.  Is it marshmallow dipped in caramel dipped in orange sparkly sugar?



I'm with you. It was sweet enough already with the smooth candy coating.The orange sugar coating looks like it would put me into a sugar coma.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

eargal said:


> Thanks for all the great picts. Goofyson'smom.  I had heard about the change to the tigger tails from the orange chocolate to the sugar coating.  What did you think of the taste?  Had you had one before to compare?





deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for all the new pics!  But...ewww.  Not liking the look of the new Tigger Tail.  Is it marshmallow dipped in caramel dipped in orange sparkly sugar?



This was the first one I had and we thought it was Ok.   Yes, it is orange sugar, not sure what was covering the caramel?     It was Ok, very sweet.


----------



## AmyPond

Do they have marshmallows covered in dark chocolate?  I think I may have asked this before but I can't remember.  How much do they cost?


----------



## deejdigsdis

AmyPond said:


> Do they have marshmallows covered in dark chocolate?  I think I may have asked this before but I can't remember.  How much do they cost?



This picture is from late April.  I can't remember the cost.  The Tigger Tails were $3.95, I think.  I remember the plain ones didn't cost as much as the Tigger Tails, though.


----------



## Tink91

Both the chesire tail and the tigger tail are covered in some weird sparkle glitter stuff, it's very very sweet.


----------



## chickyann

Tink91 said:


> A whole bunch of new food pictures for you all!!
> 
> Ariels Grotto - Breakfast Platter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe Orleans-
> Pomme Frites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cup of Gumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackened Chicken Ceaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Cristo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seafood Crepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Beignet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Street - Various Shops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a Tigger Tail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOC Dining - Wine Country Tertorria (??)
> Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herb Roasted Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seafood Pasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert Platter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk in Walts Footsteps Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Woody Cake we got from Vons for $7.99!!



thanks for sharing


----------



## AmyPond

I hope those plain ones are cheaper since they look like they only have 3 marshmallows instead of four like the Tigger Tails.  I'm cheap and I don't want to pay that much but they do look really good!


----------



## IndayMichelle

GoofySon'sMom said:


> And our Fantasmic Dessert Box



Thank you for sharing. So they no longer offer a dessert buffet? Or were those the desserts you selected from the buffet?

I just want to make sure before I spend so much on dessert and a chair for an hour...


----------



## Queenbillabong

IndayMichelle said:


> Thank you for sharing. So they no longer offer a dessert buffet? Or were those the desserts you selected from the buffet?
> 
> I just want to make sure before I spend so much on dessert and a chair for an hour...



There hasn't been a Fantasmic dessert buffet for years now - it's the box of desserts/cheese and nonalcoholic drinks.


----------



## Lissame

That photo of the dessert/cheese box is deceptive. It is a LOT of food. None of us could eat all of it and we took them back to our hotel and ate them for a couple of days afterward.


----------



## nsiordia

thmar said:


> The Beignets at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney are wonderful!  Go to
> www.anaheimoc.org   Then click on the coupons menu (at the bottom of the page)...they have coupons for them.  They also have a coupon for the Rainforest Cafe (DTD).



Thanks for this link!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

IndayMichelle said:


> Thank you for sharing. So they no longer offer a dessert buffet? Or were those the desserts you selected from the buffet?
> 
> I just want to make sure before I spend so much on dessert and a chair for an hour...





Queenbillabong said:


> There hasn't been a Fantasmic dessert buffet for years now - it's the box of desserts/cheese and nonalcoholic drinks.



Yep, no buffet ... that is the box we were given.


----------



## HydroGuy

Katieinwonderland said:


> From Pooh's Corner, the honey pot apple, the tigger tail and the cheshire tail (which looks different than all the other pics I've seen of it  )


I was struck by your photo date because we were at DLR the week after you from July 27-31 and got tigger tails too. And loved them. But they did not look like the tigger tail in your photo. They looked like the red-sprinkled "cheshire" tail in the lower part of your photo - but with orange sprinkles. They did not have the "hard candy" look like your photo above has. I just found a photo of what they looked like for us - see this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37849605&postcount=4

Does anyone know why what we saw was different from Katie's?


----------



## Lou-Ann

I just noticed that you can no longer get Prime Rib at Blue Bayou. This makes me sad. Where can upi get it at Disney now ?


----------



## deejdigsdis

GoofySon'sMom said:


> And some snacks from Critter County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That M&M covered thing...what is inside?  It looks like a pretzel is part of it.


----------



## spacemermaid

deejdigsdis: Unless it's changed in the past couple of months, the M&M thing is a pretzel rod covered with caramel (same type of caramel as the inside of Tigger Tails)...they're really good!

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## deejdigsdis

spacemermaid said:


> deejdigsdis: Unless it's changed in the past couple of months, the M&M thing is a pretzel rod covered with caramel (same type of caramel as the inside of Tigger Tails)...they're really good!
> 
> Great pics, everyone!



Is there chocolate over the caramel?  It does look good!  My 4 year old saw the picture and asked if he could have "one of those M&M Tigger Tails."


----------



## spacemermaid

deejdigsdis said:


> Is there chocolate over the caramel?  It does look good!  My 4 year old saw the picture and asked if he could have "one of those M&M Tigger Tails."



Yep, there's a layer of chocolate, too. It took me 2 days to eat one because there's just so much candy!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

deejdigsdis said:


> GoofySon'sMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some snacks from Critter County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That M&M covered thing...what is inside?  It looks like a pretzel is part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spacemermaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> deejdigsdis: Unless it's changed in the past couple of months, the M&M thing is a pretzel rod covered with caramel (same type of caramel as the inside of Tigger Tails)...they're really good!
> 
> Great pics, everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deejdigsdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there chocolate over the caramel?  It does look good!  My 4 year old saw the picture and asked if he could have "one of those M&M Tigger Tails."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spacemermaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there's a layer of chocolate, too. It took me 2 days to eat one because there's just so much candy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what Spacemermaid said!   It was salty, caramely delicious! I think my favorite sweet treat of our whole trip!    Got another one to have for breakfast at the airport when we left!
Click to expand...


----------



## deejdigsdis

spacemermaid said:


> Yep, there's a layer of chocolate, too. It took me 2 days to eat one because there's just so much candy!





GoofySon'sMom said:


> deejdigsdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what Spacemermaid said!   It was salty, caramely delicious! I think my favorite sweet treat of our whole trip!    Got another one to have for breakfast at the airport when we left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  In order for something to be called a "treat" in my book, there must be chocolate involved.  Glad to hear there is a layer of chocolate too, as the M&Ms just weren't enough for me!  My kids are going to love these.
Click to expand...


----------



## where's_my_prince

bump!


----------



## chickyann




----------



## PrincessMaleficent

yum! I can not wait until my trip!


----------



## chickyann

bump


----------



## dreamin_disney

This thread is making me so hungry-lol!

I have a ? 

when we went to wdw we got dipped pretzels at goofy's kitchen or goofy's candy. It wasnt in the park but on the boardwalk

so at Disneyland is poor corner the same thing? Or what place at DL can i get the dipped preztels. Those were super yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spacemermaid

dreamin_disney said:


> This thread is making me so hungry-lol!
> 
> I have a ?
> 
> when we went to wdw we got dipped pretzels at goofy's kitchen or goofy's candy. It wasnt in the park but on the boardwalk
> 
> so at Disneyland is poor corner the same thing? Or what place at DL can i get the dipped preztels. Those were super yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You can get dipped pretzels at Candy Palace on Main Street, Pooh Corner, Marceline's (in DTD), and the candy shop in CA 

I've never been to WDW, so I don't know if they're the same...the ones at DLR are Mickey head shaped and dipped in chocolate; some of them have other stuff on the chocolate, like nuts or sprinkles.


----------



## SSRJen

You can get the pretzel rods (like at Walt Disney World) at the same places listed above as well. They do not have the "Create Your Own" rods like WDW, but taste just as fabulous. We have found that they sometimes change the variety offered. Our favorite is dipped in caramel and then milk chocolate. It is so hard to resist getting once once getting off of the Pooh Ride.

Word of warning though, they are more expensive at Disneyland compared to WDW.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

We'll be going to DL for 5 days on Wednesday... does anyone have any picture requests for food?


----------



## IndayMichelle

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We'll be going to DL for 5 days on Wednesday... does anyone have any picture requests for food?



DCA Caramel corn! Or any popcorn for that matter...I want to see if the Halloween buckets are the same...


----------



## rowan1813

Where can you get caramel corn at DCA? I am trying to surprise my dad, a HUGE caramel corn lover, when we go in a week for his birthday.


----------



## spacemermaid

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We'll be going to DL for 5 days on Wednesday... does anyone have any picture requests for food?



The Halloweentime desserts from French Market!


----------



## franandaj

rowan1813 said:


> Where can you get caramel corn at DCA? I am trying to surprise my dad, a HUGE caramel corn lover, when we go in a week for his birthday.



In DTD between Ralph Brennans and the Rainforest cafe there is a cart with Caramel Kettle Corn.  It is the BEST, salty sweet, all in one!


----------



## where's_my_prince

franandaj said:


> In DTD between Ralph Brennans and the Rainforest cafe there is a cart with Caramel Kettle Corn.  It is the BEST, salty sweet, all in one!



OH YES THIS IS THE BEST!!!! so amazingly good!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Popcorn & French Market desserts... anyone else? I will try to get pics of as much as I can.


----------



## spacemermaid

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Popcorn & French Market desserts... anyone else? I will try to get pics of as much as I can.



Thanks! Look forward to seeing them. Have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Years ago, I saw a cart with "Honey Popcorn."  I believe it was near the Winnie the Pooh ride somehwere.  I never did get back to buy some, and the last few times I've been there, I couldn't find it.  Is it still there?


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Popcorn & French Market desserts... anyone else? I will try to get pics of as much as I can.


Anything that has to do for Halloweentime. So I can add it to my must eat list!


----------



## AmyPond

I'd like to see all of the treats at Blue Ribbon Bakery (especially the chocolate croissants because I'm wondering they are the same as I remember.)


----------



## smiley_face2

franandaj said:


> In DTD between Ralph Brennans and the Rainforest cafe there is a cart with Caramel Kettle Corn.  It is the BEST, salty sweet, all in one!



 it's the best!! you have to make sure and get it from this cart though, close to the rainforest...there was a cart closer to the entrance of DTD, near the World of Disney store, we bought some and it was no where near the same!! We always bring back a few bags now...the last one lasted me all the way from January to July still tasting like fresh! (kept it in the bag in my dry pantry) but after that it was no good anymore.... that means a trip to Disneyland every 6 months for fresh Caramel Kettle Corn!! woohoo!! LOL...


----------



## Gothemi

Great, you guys with your food pictures keep making me change my PS Reservations for October.  I really shouldn't bump this thread (J/K, post more!).


----------



## IndayMichelle

rowan1813 said:


> Where can you get caramel corn at DCA? I am trying to surprise my dad, a HUGE caramel corn lover, when we go in a week for his birthday.



Actually I was thinking of the caramel corn in DCA not DTD. They have popcorn carts that sell it in Sunshine Plaza and next to Soarin.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

*Blue Ribbon Bakery*

Chocolate croissant









White chocolate macadamia nut cookie at Blue Ribbon Bakery





Mickey shortbread cookie





Random treats





*Carnation Cafe*

Loaded baked potatoe soup w/ half a smoked turkey sandwich (as yummy as I remember)





PB&J Palette





*Treats from the market place on Main Street* I can't remember it's name. They sell coffee and kitchen stuff.

Candy corn cookies





Popcorn





Candy corn





Chocolate covered pretzels





More to come...


----------



## AmyPond

Yay!  Thanks for those!  Especially the chocolate croissant and candy corn!


----------



## FlameGirl

Yes, these are great.


----------



## smiley_face2

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> *Blue Ribbon Bakery*
> 
> Chocolate croissant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White chocolate macadamia nut cookie at Blue Ribbon Bakery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey shortbread cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random treats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnation Cafe*
> 
> Loaded baked potatoe soup w/ half a smoked turkey sandwich (as yummy as I remember)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB&J Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Treats from the market place on Main Street* I can't remember it's name. They sell coffee and kitchen stuff.
> 
> Candy corn cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy corn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate covered pretzels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come...



YUMMMMM-OOOOOOH!!! thanks for those! the "random treats" pic...bottom right corner of display case....PUMPKIN SPICE MUFFINS!!  mmmmmm 
the smoked turkey sand and soup combo (My soup was clam chowder) is to die for!! 
I'd love to know what the bag says for the candy corn...whether it's made in the US or somewhere else.... so much seasonal candy you can buy now is made in China. I can't imagine them doing that at DL, but I watch my labels extremely carefully now! did you happen to look?


----------



## BecomingObsessed

Is the PB&J Palette from Carnation Cafe? What FUN! My daughter would LOVE putting her own sandwhich together!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I just walked over and checked the candy corn and the pretzels both. Both say they are distributed by Disney Parks in Buena Vista, FL. HTH


----------



## chickyann




----------



## iKristin

OMG I must try that soup and turkey sandwich!! It looks delicious


----------



## keahgirl8

Man...I'm getting hungry already!  How am I going to make it?!


----------



## iKristin

Where is the Toy Story 3 cupcake being sold??


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

BecomingObsessed said:


> Is the PB&J Palette from Carnation Cafe? What FUN! My daughter would LOVE putting her own sandwhich together!!


Yep. 



iKristin said:


> Where is the Toy Story 3 cupcake being sold??


Blue Ribbon Bakery & as soon as my pictures from today are done uploading I'll have a better picture of it. DD got one today.


----------



## iKristin

Woohoo!! New pictures!!!


----------



## mmmears

BecomingObsessed said:


> Is the PB&J Palette from Carnation Cafe? What FUN! My daughter would LOVE putting her own sandwhich together!!



Yes.  It's a favorite meal for my DD.  I just told her that she may be too old to order it anymore and she didn't like hearing that!   It's the one time when it's expected for kids to play/decorate with their food in a restaurant!


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

I have to say that I love, love, LOVE this thread. Although, it makes me extremely hungry!(aAnd gives me pregnancy cravings). I have started a list of the must tries for our upcoming trip in Novemeber. I (well my taste buds and tummy) can hardly wait! Keep the pictures coming  and thanks for all of the great info!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

*Blue Bayou*

Kid's macaroni and cheese





Monte Cristo Sandwich (the ones I saw later in the day at Cafe Orleans looked more appealing, but this one was still yummy. DH had no complaints either.)





Creme Brulee





*Cafe Orleans* Everything was yummy, but I especially liked DH's crepe.

Pomme Frittes





Kid's Salmon (DD did not like hers, and she loves seafood)





Gumbo Crepe





Blackened Cajun Chicken  Sandwich









*Blue Ribbon Bakery*

Giant sugar cookie (it was alright)





Toy Story 3 Cupcake





*Pooh's Corner*

Tigger Tail (I am not big on the changes, but DH liked this way better)





Halloween Time Cookies





Pumpkin fudge





Halloween Time Rice Crispie Treats





Mickey Pumpkinhead Apple (not what it's actually called lol)





Pumpkin Spice Cupcake (my favorite  )


----------



## tdashgirl

Awesome photos!  Curious, did you ask a CM about the Tigger Tail change?  I'm wondering if it's true about the trans-fat thing.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

tdashgirl said:


> Awesome photos!  Curious, did you ask a CM about the Tigger Tail change?  I'm wondering if it's true about the trans-fat thing.



I didn't ask him why it was changed, but we did talk about it. He was about as fond of the change as me. He liked it better when it had the orange flavored chocolate and doesn't like the "sugar stuff". You should have seen his face when he said that, like it was a dirty word.


----------



## smiley_face2

Awesome pictures VictoriaAndMatt! they put a lot of icing on that pumpkin spice muffin! and it's orange...does it taste the same? still cream cheese? I'm guessing that's something just for halloween as in your other picture there were the regularly iced ones as well. 
I think I would travel all the way there _just_ for the creme brulee at BB!! I'm really glad they changed it to the one big vanilla one like this....those drizzles of coulis on the side are yummy too!
We always go for dinner at least once there, but we have talked about going in at another time for just dessert and overpriced coffee...I think we will do that at least once this time, just for the creme brulee and atmosphere. That's funny about your DD not liking her salmon...we live right on the pacific ocean and get our own fresh seafood all the time. We are quite regularly disapointed by the quality of seafood on offer at a lot of restaurants, and that includes our kids who were very young when they knew what good seafood should taste like!


----------



## FlameGirl

That Monte Cristo looks pretty strange. I had heard it was different lately.


----------



## keahgirl8

Oh no!  The sugar cookies are different!  Do they taste different?


----------



## uneekstylez

OMG! I can't wait to contribute to this thread!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

FlameGirl said:


> That Monte Cristo looks pretty strange. I had heard it was different lately.



I had read a thread saying that it no longer had the bread, it was just the meat and cheese breaded and fried and was really greasy. This isn't what we experienced. It had the bread, meat, cheese, and a light breading. It wasn't any more greasy than I have experienced in the past. I just think it was a little overcooked which is why it looks funny. We are going to call and see if we can get another PS at CO today. If we can I will get a pic of one from there. 



keahgirl8 said:


> Oh no!  The sugar cookies are different!  Do they taste different?



I haven't had one in the past, so I can't compare. It was alright. Not great, not bad.

*Pacific Warf*

Broccoli & Cheese Soup in a Sourdough Breadbowl





Vegetarian Chili in a Sourdough Breadbowl





Kid's snack pack (the goldfish weren't pictured)





*French Market* We weren't impressed with any of the food we had there.

Roast Beef, Mashed Potatoes, and Veggies





Kid's Roast Beef





4 Cheese Pasta





Chocolate Cake





Toddler Meal





Jack Chocolate Lava Cake





Halloween Time Drink Cups


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Chicken Gumbo Crepe





Birthday Celebration Beignet


----------



## Robindianne

Funball said:


> i don't know if i posted this.but i will do it again!
> 
> the rustic bruschetta from wine country trattoria.. i have to have it now everytime i go!


 
I wonder if you could get this "to go" instead of getting reservations and sitting?


----------



## smiley_face2

glad to see they still have the chocolate celebration cake, we love that!! and that Jack Skellington lava cake looks yummmmmmy!
The French Market used to be one of our fav places to eat...I remember they had this dish once called chicken 6 feet under...it was sooooo good! the last couple of times we've eaten there we were not so happy. Have not tried that pasta dish yet, that looks good, was it? They do have good desserts though!


----------



## skiingfast

Robindianne said:


> I wonder if you could get this "to go" instead of getting reservations and sitting?



I can half answer this.   You can order this at the WCT lounge, not only in the restaurant.   

Getting it to go, I'm not sure but at the lounge you can get a drink to go.


----------



## MeRSiamese

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I just walked over and checked the candy corn and the pretzels both. Both say they are distributed by Disney Parks in Buena Vista, FL. HTH



Be very careful with the term "distributed by"... this is definitely not the same thing as the "made by" location.


----------



## smiley_face2

MeRSiamese said:


> Be very careful with the term "distributed by"... this is definitely not the same thing as the "made by" location.



Yes indeed, very annoying! There was a big thing this past year here in Canada because companies were putting "made in Canada" on certain food items, even though 95% of the _ingredients_ came from outside Canada, but the item was assembled here. They are not allowed to do that anymore thank goodness. The very best candy corn in the world is made right there in the US. I watched an episode of Unwrapped that showed it, how it was made, what flavor it is etc. I really hope they are actually using that candy corn!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

MeRSiamese said:


> Be very careful with the term "distributed by"... this is definitely not the same thing as the "made by" location.



There was no other location information. Just distributed by. No made in, etc. Just posting the info that it said.



smiley_face2 said:


> glad to see they still have the chocolate celebration cake, we love that!! and that Jack Skellington lava cake looks yummmmmmy!
> The French Market used to be one of our fav places to eat...I remember they had this dish once called chicken 6 feet under...it was sooooo good! the last couple of times we've eaten there we were not so happy. Have not tried that pasta dish yet, that looks good, was it? They do have good desserts though!



The pasta dish was alright. I know a lot of people really love it, but I wasn't too impressed. Me and DH ended up switching dinners, but I didn't like his any better. I don't know if it was an off day or what. Even the desserts weren't as good as they looked.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

*Carnation Cafe* This was our favorite meal from the entire trip!

Iced Decaff Cafe Mocha





Kid's Mickey Waffles





Kid's Minnie's Scramble





Croissant Eggs Benedict





Cinnamon Roll French Toast





*Tortilla Jo's Taqueria* I was so hungry I forgot to take pics until we had already started eating.

Nachos with Chicken





Steak Burrito





*Pizza Port*

Chicken Fusselini 





Chicken Caesar Salad





*Cafe Orleans*

Gumbo





Monte Cristo 









Anniversary Beignets





Gingerbread Beignets with eggnog and berry dipping sauces





*Blue Ribbon Bakery*

Pumpkin Mousse with a pumpkin nut bread at the bottom









Pumpkin Spice Muffin





Cinnamon Roll





Random treats with Mickey Bat Cookies





*The market place on Main Street*

Halloween Rice Krispie Treats





*Marceline's Confectionery*

Halloweentime Cookies


----------



## tdashgirl

The MC from CO looks so much more appetizing!


----------



## smiley_face2

tdashgirl said:


> The MC from CO looks so much more appetizing!



exactly what I thought!


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

Here is the Pumpkin Muffin with Cream Cheese filling from the Blue Ribbon Bakery paired with a Pumpkin Spice Latte. I believe the candy decoration varies each year.






Clam Chowder Bread bowl (which was more bread than chowder) and a slice of Chocolate Cake from I believe the French Market.


** No, I didn't feed my children oyster crackers for lunch. Their food was on it's way out.


----------



## smiley_face2

BeautyAndTheBeast22 said:


> Here is the Pumpkin Muffin with Cream Cheese filling from the Blue Ribbon Bakery paired with a Pumpkin Spice Latte. I believe the candy decoration varies each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clam Chowder Bread bowl (which was more bread than chowder) and a slice of Chocolate Cake from I believe the French Market.
> 
> 
> ** No, I didn't feed my children oyster crackers for lunch. Their food was on it's way out.



Lol.... I never even noticed the oyster cracker thing!! lol... 
Yummo!...they have pumpkin spice lattes now?? I hope they keep them through thanksgiving!


----------



## spacemermaid

Great pics, BeautyAndTheBeast22...are they from this year? That Jack dessert looks really good, but the ones I've seen posted recently are totally different...


----------



## aristocat65

spacemermaid said:


> Great pics, BeautyAndTheBeast22...are they from this year? That Jack dessert looks really good, but the ones I've seen posted recently are totally different...



Spacemermaid, I love your Inn of Tomorrow advertisement.  It reminds me of my family's first trip in 1976 and us kids thought those motels (Space Age Inn, etc)  looked so cool! (Sorry to hijack thread)


----------



## spacemermaid

aristocat65 said:


> Spacemermaid, I love your Inn of Tomorrow advertisement.  It reminds me of my family's first trip in 1976 and us kids thought those motels (Space Age Inn, etc)  looked so cool! (Sorry to hijack thread)




Thanks; I, too, remember those hotels very well! They were still space-themed through the 80s, and that's where my family would stay when we went on overnight trips (we lived about half an hour away) to the Park. And they were so much fun to stay in...everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, was themed. To a Star Wars/sci-fi-in-general-loving kid like me, the hotels were just as much of a destination as Disneyland itsself!


----------



## rossip

I loved the clam chowder bowl !!!!


----------



## kylieh

Carnation Cafe

Meatloaf





Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## kylieh

*Ariel's Grotto for Lunch
*
Shared 1st Course
















I had chicken for main






Share desert


----------



## spacemermaid

Lovely pics of the food from Ariel's Grotto! The desserts are so cute!


----------



## travelmel

ChickenCarlos said:


> i will be eating these in a little over 12 hours from now, im so EXCITED



Where is that chicken salad picture from?  It looks right up my alley


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> I was struck by your photo date because we were at DLR the week after you from July 27-31 and got tigger tails too. And loved them. But they did not look like the tigger tail in your photo. They looked like the red-sprinkled "cheshire" tail in the lower part of your photo - but with orange sprinkles. They did not have the "hard candy" look like your photo above has. I just found a photo of what they looked like for us - see this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37849605&postcount=4
> 
> Does anyone know why what we saw was different from Katie's?


I wrote a blog article on Tigger Tails and wanted to have a link in this long thread in case someone comes across this down the road. 

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/10/02/a-tale-of-two-tails-tigger-tails-that-is/


----------



## tdashgirl

travelmel said:


> Where is that chicken salad picture from?  It looks right up my alley


They sell that at the Pacific Wharf in DCA.  It's one of my favorites! I prefer it over the soups they also sell in the bread bowls.



HydroGuy said:


> I wrote a blog article on Tigger Tails and wanted to have a link in this long thread in case someone comes across this down the road.
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/10/02/a-tale-of-two-tails-tigger-tails-that-is/


 Nice research.  Aha, it is the dreaded trans-fat.    I (so far) have only tried and loved the smooth orange tigger tail.  I am encouraged by the fact that your family loved the sparkly orange tigger tail.  I will definitely test the new one out next week.


----------



## smiley_face2

HydroGuy said:


> I wrote a blog article on Tigger Tails and wanted to have a link in this long thread in case someone comes across this down the road.
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/10/02/a-tale-of-two-tails-tigger-tails-that-is/



I LOVE the picture of Tigger clocking your tigger tail and checking to make sure he still has his!! 
I don't usually watch the cartoon show called American Dad (I think that's what it's called) but saw an episode about trans fats...he was getting his son to bicycle into the next state and smuggle trans fat back to deepfry in....it was pretty funny! 
It makes me really wonder....they still allow cigarette smoking, but are outright banning trans fats here in Canada, and the US by the looks of it..... it must be _really_ bad for you!! I guess we'll probably find out just how bad in another 10 years or so when it catches up to us all!


----------



## Shakthi

AmyPond said:


> It looks like they really skimp on the soup these days.  I remember going there a few years ago and they'd dig out tons of the bread so it would have a LOT of soup in it.  Now it looks like barely any soup.



I thought the same thing when we were at DL in July...


----------



## Funball

This friends, is the Kentucky Peach Cocktail. It came just like you see it in the photo; it had a lemony-sprite taste. I could defiantly taste the bourbon and the mint in it. It was not too sweet but not to strong either, and very refreshing! I think it also could come in a non alcoholic version also..

this is a new drink to their menu, they have changed the menu of drinks. Lots..i mean lots of new drinks and yummy martini's--so far this one and the Key lime martini was my favorite, matt had the black cherry something or other when we went-- i think he liked it. anyhow, if you like cocktails you will need to try the new ones from the new menu!

I ordered it from the WCT Lounge(up the stairs next to wine bar and to the right!)


----------



## marciemouse

Is it bad that I made it through this entire thread in 24 hours!?  

We're WDW vets, fairly new to DL, having been twice just this year. We're going again in December and taking my dad with us. We'll be there the 9-13. When does the seasonal menu price increase go into effect?  

Our hotel includes a ridiculously awesome, HUGE breakfast buffet, so we're only doing lunches and dinners in the parks.

We like Carnation Cafe a lot, so that's on the schedule for sure. Plus corndogs from the cart on Main Street. Might go back to Jazz Kitchen Express on a non-park day, since we liked the food there quite a bit. Based on pics and reviews, I'm considering Cafe Orleans, Pizza Port (chicken fusili), Taste Pilot's Grill and Pacific Wharf. Not to mention various snacks. Wish we had more days so we could try even more!

I'm wondering what the weather is like in mid-December. Will we be comfortable eating outside, even in the evenings? Will we want hot food at every meal?

TIA!


----------



## marciemouse

Anyone?


----------



## DSNY4ever

Marciemouse- we have eaten outside in december on many trips and been perfectly fine- but we have also been there in Nov/Dec and been freezing or had it rain, so you never know. 

Thanks for all the pictures everyone! I will take some more on my trip soon and add them when I get back


----------



## FlameGirl

marciemouse said:


> Is it bad that I made it through this entire thread in 24 hours!?
> 
> We're WDW vets, fairly new to DL, having been twice just this year. We're going again in December and taking my dad with us. We'll be there the 9-13. When does the seasonal menu price increase go into effect?
> 
> Our hotel includes a ridiculously awesome, HUGE breakfast buffet, so we're only doing lunches and dinners in the parks.
> 
> We like Carnation Cafe a lot, so that's on the schedule for sure. Plus corndogs from the cart on Main Street. Might go back to Jazz Kitchen Express on a non-park day, since we liked the food there quite a bit. Based on pics and reviews, I'm considering Cafe Orleans, Pizza Port (chicken fusili), Taste Pilot's Grill and Pacific Wharf. Not to mention various snacks. Wish we had more days so we could try even more!
> 
> I'm wondering what the weather is like in mid-December. Will we be comfortable eating outside, even in the evenings? Will we want hot food at every meal?
> 
> TIA!



Well, based on the crazy weather LA has been having it's hard to predict what it will be like when you go. You can go to weather.com and look at typical temperatures for December but it's still too early to predict. Generally if you are seated outside, in December after dark, unless they have heat lamps, it will be a bit chilly. That is my experience anyway. 

As for hot meals...well again that really depends on lots of things:  if it's wet, your eating preferences, etc. We normally have a light breakfast, snack at lunch and then sit down for a real dinner. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## dizneedoll

marciemouse said:


> Is it bad that I made it through this entire thread in 24 hours!?
> 
> We're WDW vets, fairly new to DL, having been twice just this year. We're going again in December and taking my dad with us. We'll be there the 9-13. When does the seasonal menu price increase go into effect?
> 
> Our hotel includes a ridiculously awesome, HUGE breakfast buffet, so we're only doing lunches and dinners in the parks.
> 
> We like Carnation Cafe a lot, so that's on the schedule for sure. Plus corndogs from the cart on Main Street. Might go back to Jazz Kitchen Express on a non-park day, since we liked the food there quite a bit. Based on pics and reviews, I'm considering Cafe Orleans, Pizza Port (chicken fusili), Taste Pilot's Grill and Pacific Wharf. Not to mention various snacks. Wish we had more days so we could try even more!
> 
> I'm wondering what the weather is like in mid-December. Will we be comfortable eating outside, even in the evenings? Will we want hot food at every meal?
> 
> TIA!



The weather is hard to predict in Dec. Could be chilly or warm. Last week it was in the 100's and today it's cold and raining so it's highly changeable. 

Whether or not you'll want a hot mea will depend  on what your eating habits are. I like to eat breakfast in the room and then have a either a counter service lunch and sit down dinner or vice-versa. I love Cafe Orleans, the monte cristo is a must for me on every trip. The chicken fusilli you mentioned at RRPP is wonderful! It was this thread that tipped me off and last time I had it and it was great. Highly recommend that. Even if it's chilly, just bundle up and it's still fun to eat outside unless it's really pouring rain.


----------



## liesel

Here is some Cafe Orleans food porn from my trip on Sunday:

Gumbo:






Monte Cristo Sandwich:







Blackened Salmon Salad:


----------



## blackjackdelta

marciemouse said:


> Is it bad that I made it through this entire thread in 24 hours!?
> 
> We're WDW vets, fairly new to DL, having been twice just this year. We're going again in December and taking my dad with us. We'll be there the 9-13. When does the seasonal menu price increase go into effect?
> 
> Our hotel includes a ridiculously awesome, HUGE breakfast buffet, so we're only doing lunches and dinners in the parks.
> 
> We like Carnation Cafe a lot, so that's on the schedule for sure. Plus corndogs from the cart on Main Street. Might go back to Jazz Kitchen Express on a non-park day, since we liked the food there quite a bit. Based on pics and reviews, I'm considering Cafe Orleans, Pizza Port (chicken fusili), Taste Pilot's Grill and Pacific Wharf. Not to mention various snacks. Wish we had more days so we could try even more!
> 
> I'm wondering what the weather is like in mid-December. Will we be comfortable eating outside, even in the evenings? Will we want hot food at every meal?
> 
> TIA!


 May I ask which hotel has that awesome breakfast?

Jack


----------



## mikayla73

marciemouse said:


> I'm wondering what the weather is like in mid-December. Will we be comfortable eating outside, even in the evenings? Will we want hot food at every meal?
> 
> TIA!



As others have said it's hard to predict the weather lately, but I have been a few times in Dec and had no problem with eating outside. I have also seen the outdoor heaters at some of the places in DTD. I don't recall in actually in DL or DCA though.


----------



## nicolita3

Liesel while at Cafe Orleans did you happen to see or get the pewter figurine that they are giving with purchase?  No one here on the Dis seems to mention it and I am wondering if it is still available.


----------



## skiingfast

marciemouse said:


> Our hotel includes a ridiculously awesome, HUGE breakfast buffet, so we're only doing lunches and dinners in the parks.



Jack asked and I'm curious too, where did you stay with the awesome breakfast?


----------



## iKristin

Park Vue Inn does a nice breakfast buffet


----------



## liesel

nicolita3 said:


> Liesel while at Cafe Orleans did you happen to see or get the pewter figurine that they are giving with purchase?  No one here on the Dis seems to mention it and I am wondering if it is still available.



There was a sign at the hostess stand, I think they were $35 and it said there was a different one each week.  They had a picture of each one.


----------



## spacemermaid

I'm back from my Halloweentime trip & come bearing gifts!






Pride candy apples...these were AMAZING! 






Dia de los Muertos sugar skull cookies at Rancho del Zocalo.






Breakfast platter at River Belle Terrace. It was good, but the portions have decreased greatly since the last time I ate there in December.






Pumpkin muffin from Blue Ribbon Bakery. These need to have a warning label because of how addictive they are!






Halloweentime candy apples from Candy Palace.






More Halloweentime candies.






Kids' pasta meal from Plaza Inn. 






Glittery pumpkin Mickey cupcakes from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.


----------



## where's_my_prince

^ thanks for posting all the halloween goodies, looks so good!


----------



## spacemermaid

where's_my_prince said:


> ^ thanks for posting all the halloween goodies, looks so good!



You're very welcome; I wish I'd brought home some of the pumpkin muffins!!! Those were the best out of all the Halloween treats I tried!


----------



## where's_my_prince

spacemermaid said:


> You're very welcome; I wish I'd brought home some of the pumpkin muffins!!! Those were the best out of all the Halloween treats I tried!



oh yea! because i really want to try one!!! do they have raisins in them? i heard somewhere they did


----------



## spacemermaid

Some of them have raisins for facial features. Mainly they have crunchy colored sugar for decorations.


----------



## JH87

YUM! I can't wait to try a pumpkin muffin! All of that stuff looks soooo good!! And what I like about DLR is that the food is cute too! 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## marciemouse

skiingfast said:


> Jack asked and I'm curious too, where did you stay with the awesome breakfast?



The ridiculously awesome breakfast buffet can be found at the Anaheim Marriott across the street from the convention center. It's not automatically included, but we get it as part of their Escape, Park & Play package rate. It's usually only about $9 more than the room rate plus parking (we drive to DL), and it includes the breakfast buffet for up to four guests per room. Tax is included, although tip is not. The buffet is usually $19.99 for adults and a bit less for kids, so we think the $9 is definitely worth it! 

The buffet includes: made to order omelets, made to order eggs Benedict (so rich!), made to order belgian waffles (so fluffy!) with various syrup and fruit toppings (whipped cream, too!), breakfast potatoes, breakfast quesadillas, pancakes, eggs, sausage, bacon, oatmeal, cold cereal, pastries, milk, juice, coffee, yogurt, donuts, toast, bagels, very fresh fruit, cheese, and a lot more! Even after leaving a tip, there's no way our family could eat a similar meal in the parks for anywhere near that price! Plus the food is excellent and very high quality!


We got the package rate on our first trip to DL and now DH insists on staying there and eating the breakfast buffet daily if at all possible!

Note: the buffet is located in Cafe del Sol in the lobby and is open to all. You can eat there even if you're not a guest at the hotel.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

spacemermaid said:


> I'm back from my Halloweentime trip & come bearing gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pride candy apples...these were AMAZING!



Lol, I believe these were actually for WoC.  They came out around the sane time.


----------



## mommaU4

marciemouse said:


> The ridiculously awesome breakfast buffet can be found at the Anaheim Marriott across the street from the convention center.



Hmm, I wonder if this is the same place as where we are staying. We'll be at the Anaheim Marriott Suites, but I think it's different. I don't know. Never stayed there before. 





I am LOVING all the food porn, especially the Halloween goodies. Keep it coming everyone.


----------



## justliketink

spacemermaid said:


> You're very welcome; I wish I'd brought home some of the pumpkin muffins!!! Those were the best out of all the Halloween treats I tried!



Disneyland published the recipe!  

Here it is:

Disneyland's Pumpkin Muffins with Cream Cheese Frosting

Pumpkin Muffins:
2 cups pumpkin purée (canned)
1½ cups granulated sugar
3 large eggs
¾ cup canola oil
1½ tsp. vanilla extract
1 cup all-purpose flour
¾ tsp. salt
1½ tsp. baking powder
¾ tsp. baking soda
¾ tsp. cinnamon
¾ tsp. ground cloves
¼ tsp. ground nutmeg
½ cup raisins

Preheat oven to 325ºF.
In a large mixing bowl, whisk together pumpkin, sugar, eggs, oil and vanilla until well blended.
Sift together flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg over the pumpkin mixture and whisk until just blended. Over mixing may result in less tender muffins.
Fold in the raisins until consistently distributed.
Portion mixture into muffin pans and bake at 325ºF for 25 minutes.
Insert a toothpick into center of muffin and remove. If toothpick is clean, the muffins are ready. If not, allow muffins to cook an additional 1-2 minutes or until toothpick is clean.
Allow muffins to cool for 3060 minutes.

Cream Cheese Icing:
1 cup unsalted butter
1½ cups cream cheese
1 tsp. vanilla extract
2 cups powdered sugar
½ tsp. cinnamon
Allow cream cheese and butter to soften at room temperature for about an hour.
Mix cream cheese and butter together until smooth.
Add vanilla extract, powdered sugar and cinnamon, and mix until well blended.
Remove from mixer, and cover and refrigerate until needed.
Fill a pastry bag fitted with a star tip with icing. Poke a hole into the center of each cooled muffin and squeeze icing directly into the middle of the muffin, finishing with a rosette on the top.

Special Tip: This recipe makes a generous amount.

I made these a couple of days a go and they were amazing


----------



## mikayla73

Thanks for posting it! YUMMMM


----------



## tiggrbaby

Oooh, I know what I'm making for Sunday dinner dessert!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justliketink

You're welcome!  I didn't have a pastry bag, so I didn't squeeze the icing into the muffins.  I just spread it on top.  YUMMMMMMM  It made my whole house smell like fall while they were baking


----------



## spacemermaid

Disneylvrforever: Oh...I thought they were for Gay Days...that's OK, I can still pretend they're Pride apples 

justliketink: Thanks for posting the recipe! I'm going to make some when it gets closer to Halloween!


----------



## franandaj

spacemermaid said:


> Disneylvrforever: Oh...I thought they were for Gay Days...that's OK, I can still pretend they're Pride apples



Regardless of whether or not Disney calls them WOC apples they showed up right around the end of September...coindidence?  I think not!  Even though we didn't make it for Gay Days, we were there the week before and got one.  Very tasty!


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

spacemermaid said:


> I'm back from my Halloweentime trip & come bearing gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glittery pumpkin Mickey cupcakes from the Blue Ribbon Bakery.



These cupcakes are soooooo good! I couldn't get enough of them!


----------



## keahgirl8

Are they pumpkin flavored cupcakes?


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

keahgirl8 said:


> Are they pumpkin flavored cupcakes?



Got them from the Cafe outside of the Disneyland Hotel on the 17th of Sept and they said they were Pumpkin muffins, but they don't look and taste like the Pumpkin muffins I've seen and purchased at the parks since then. These ones have walnuts in them and bits of fruit(I think apples) and have a bit of cinnamon, too.


----------



## tiggrbaby

justliketink said:


> Disneyland published the recipe!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Disneyland's Pumpkin Muffins with Cream Cheese Frosting
> 
> Pumpkin Muffins:
> 2 cups pumpkin purée (canned)
> 1½ cups granulated sugar
> 3 large eggs
> ¾ cup canola oil
> 1½ tsp. vanilla extract
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> ¾ tsp. salt
> 1½ tsp. baking powder
> ¾ tsp. baking soda
> ¾ tsp. cinnamon
> ¾ tsp. ground cloves
> ¼ tsp. ground nutmeg
> ½ cup raisins
> 
> Preheat oven to 325ºF.
> In a large mixing bowl, whisk together pumpkin, sugar, eggs, oil and vanilla until well blended.
> Sift together flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg over the pumpkin mixture and whisk until just blended. Over mixing may result in less tender muffins.
> Fold in the raisins until consistently distributed.
> Portion mixture into muffin pans and bake at 325ºF for 25 minutes.
> Insert a toothpick into center of muffin and remove. If toothpick is clean, the muffins are ready. If not, allow muffins to cook an additional 1-2 minutes or until toothpick is clean.
> Allow muffins to cool for 3060 minutes.
> 
> Cream Cheese Icing:
> 1 cup unsalted butter
> 1½ cups cream cheese
> 1 tsp. vanilla extract
> 2 cups powdered sugar
> ½ tsp. cinnamon
> Allow cream cheese and butter to soften at room temperature for about an hour.
> Mix cream cheese and butter together until smooth.
> Add vanilla extract, powdered sugar and cinnamon, and mix until well blended.
> Remove from mixer, and cover and refrigerate until needed.
> Fill a pastry bag fitted with a star tip with icing. Poke a hole into the center of each cooled muffin and squeeze icing directly into the middle of the muffin, finishing with a rosette on the top.
> 
> Special Tip: This recipe makes a generous amount.
> 
> I made these a couple of days a go and they were amazing


 
Thank you sooooo much for posting this recipe!  I made them yesterday and just finished the last two.  Sooooooo good!


----------



## franandaj

tiggrbaby said:


> Thank you sooooo much for posting this recipe!  I made them yesterday and just finished the last two.  Sooooooo good!



And where are the pictures???????


----------



## tiggrbaby

franandaj said:


> And where are the pictures???????


 Oooops!  they weren't as pretty as Disney's, but they sure tasted great!


----------



## SSRJen

I go to Disneyland often, but always forget to take food pictures. I am going to try to be more consistent. These were taken yesterday.

Naples Ristorante e Pizzeria 
- We used the spend $30 get $30 certificate sent by Patina via e-mail for my birthday. Our bill came to $66 dollars including tax. We ended up paying $36 for all the food below plus one soda. Not bad!





Bread and Oil - Didn't eat much of this. I was saving room for everything else!





The Spaghetti was perfectly cooked, sauce nice and light. I didn't try the meatballs, but DH said they were good (not great).





Large Pepperoni Pizza. As always, a HUGE pizza, but very tasty. The crust is very thin, and not everyone's cup of tea. I personally love it! We took over half of it to go.





Tiramisu - This tasted great, but doesn't have a strong coffee flavor. We took over half of it to go.





Gelato - Strawberry, Chocolate, and Vanilla
This wasn't your ordinary ice cream renamed. It was creamy and soft and had a fantastic flavor. The chocolate was my favorite. DH loved the strawberry.

This was a fantastic meal! Service was wonderful as well!


----------



## oscarkitty1

Here are a few from our trip last week...

Matterhorn Macaroon - yummy!






Cupcake sampler - we had 3 boxes of these between the two of us!  






Sliders with blue cheese at Hearthstone Lounge in GCH.  Good but pricey at $11!






Margarita Flatbread with chicken added at Hearthstone.  Pretty good, it was a better deal than the sliders, I think $14.


----------



## DizneyDogs

that Matterhorn Macaroon looks so good!!!


----------



## Shakthi

spacemermaid said:


> Breakfast platter at River Belle Terrace... It was good, but the portions have decreased greatly since the last time I ate there in December.



I have noticed that this past July.  Many portions seem to have decreased, but prices are still the same.


----------



## marciemouse

Sorry no pictures, but here's a few quick reviews from our trip last weekend. By the way, I am on a no sugar and no starch diet... hence the lack of yummy treats!  Maybe on the December trip, I guess! 

BTW, for reference, our DD is 3 years old.

Breakfast every day was at our hotel, the Anaheim Marriott. Love their breakfast buffet! Waffles, omelets, eggs Benedict, fresh fruit, and so much more!

*Tomorrowland Terrace dinner:
*
Grilled Chicken Chopped Salad for me. Good flavor but sort of "watery" due to the veggies (cukes, tomatoes, red peppers) in it. Filling though. Good dressing.

Mahi mahi wrap for DH. Said it was very good, although it did have a lot of cilantro and got a bit spicy towards the "bottom" of the wrap. Fruit side was fresh and good.

Kids mac and cheese for DD. She didn't love it (picky though) but DH said it was great. She ate the mandarin oranges and drank her chocolate milk though!
*
Carnation Cafe lunch:*

Oscar's Salad for me. Wish the tomatoes weren't marinated, as the Italian seasoning clashed with my choice of dressing (Ranch). Still, salad was very good. Loved the Gruyere cheese in it. And Oscar himself stopped by twice. 

Steak melt for DH. Loved it and ate it up. Fruit for side was good and fresh.

Loaded Baked Potato Soup for DD. She chowed down on this! Smelled just as great as when I've had it before... prior to the diet. 

*Taste Pilots Grille dinner:*

Ribs for DH and me. They were really tasty, moist and not too fatty. DH said the fries were good, though not great. They were regular fries and not waffle fries, BTW. The side of slaw was pretty tasty and fresh.

Kids cheese burger for DD. She liked the fries better than the burger. I tried a few bites of the burger (sans bun) and thought it was decent for a park burger, but nothing to brag about.

*Storyteller's Cafe lunch:*

We really enjoy this place, so we skipped out for lunch when everywhere at DCA was long lines. First time we've been for lunch and not dinner.

Spaghetti for DH. As good as always and a larger portion than the last time we ate dinner there. He really likes that pasta! Well seasoned.

Grilled chicken sandwich for me. I ordered the garlic bread on the side, and DD ate it all for her lunch. (She'd already snarfed down a granola bar before lunch.) The chicken was cooked well, not too dry, and smothered in cheese. The onions were more sauteed than caramelized but still good. The fresh fruit side was really yummy. Great grapes.

*Pacific Wharf Cafe dinner:*

LONG LINE but moved along okay. 

Broccoli cheese soup bread bowl for DD. She gobbled it all down very quickly and ate some of the bread. Not as much soup as I'd expect to get for $8.99 though.

Sonoma Chicken salad for me. It was yummy and fresh. Liked the cranberries on top. The dressing was nice... reminded me of a mayo dressing like you'd put on Waldorf salad. No celery in my bowl, but I don't like it anyways, so that was nice. Not skimpy on the walnuts... I actually left a few. Pretty good salad overall.
*
Cocina Cucomonga dinner:*

DH got the soft taco plate. Ordered beef, and they were steak, not ground beef, which he enjoyed. Said the beans were really good, too. He didn't eat the rice since he doesn't care for it, but it all looked pretty good and he was happy with it.

Sorry no pics, but better something than nothing!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

PLAZA INN:
Kids Pasta Meal...
I loved it as I'm a small eater, and it was more than enough for me. I got the pasta with Marinara sauce, and ate this 3 times while in DL. The food was consistantly of high quality and good sized portions.

RANCHO DE ZOCALO:
Kids meal:
Tiny burrito, small portion of applesauce, and some dry, undercooked mexican rice that was basically inedible. Wouldn't eat there again.

STAGE DOOR CAFE:
Fish and Chips:
Loved it. A nice portion of 4 pieces of fish with fries. Good sized portion, and very tasty.

REDD ROCKET'S PIZZA PORT:
Pizza Kids meal:
While it was good, it was a very tiny portion, perhaps for a 3 or 4 year, and while it was good, it was the tinest kids meal portion I had in the parks.

ROYAL ST VERANDA:
Vegetarian Gumbo:
Really enjoyed this, was a good sized portion for me and didn't miss the meat. Nicely spiced, but not that hot, on the medium heat scale.

FRENCH MARKET:
3 Cheese Veggie Gratin:
I really enjoyed it alot. Nice sized portion, and very tasty. A little high in price, but the quality was there, so it was worth it to me. 

PACIFIC WHARF CAFE:
Vegetarian Chilli:
It was really good, and didn't miss the meat in it. Nice portion, and good value for the money.

OFF SITE:

MIMI's
Had their Salmon dinner on the Sunday, and wasn't impressed with it, as they severelly overcooked it. Tried again, and had a couple of nicely cooked meals afterwards, so it made up for the 1 bad meal.

MILLIES:
Loved their Soup, Salad, and cornbread meal. Big portions and had the cornbread muffin for brekki the next day. Good quality and value for the money.

I tended to go for the DL kids meal at counter services, as I'm a small eater, and it suited me. Had no problems getting kids meals at the CS places.


----------



## tlovesdis

We ate at Plaza Inn on 10/15.

Fried Chicken (which was awesome!!!)





Pasta with Alfredo Sauce





Cobb Salad (cousin said this was super delicious)


----------



## disneegrl4eva

IndayMichelle said:


> Actually I was thinking of the caramel corn in DCA not DTD. They have popcorn carts that sell it in Sunshine Plaza and next to Soarin.



oh my gawsh!! the candy corn at DCA is to DIE for...i love that stuff soooo much..btw the corn they sell in DTD is *not* caramel corn its kettle corn...I personally dont like it...smells amazing but doesnt taste so hot...first bite is ok but after that blech


----------



## smiley_face2

disneegrl4eva said:


> ..btw the corn they sell in DTD is *not* caramel corn its kettle corn...I personally dont like it...smells amazing but doesnt taste so hot...first bite is ok but after that blech



There are 2 stands in DTD selling kettle corn, one is just plain kettle corn (bleh) the stand up closer to The Disneyland Hotel sells _caramel_ kettle corn...believe me it is very different and sooooo worth walking the extra distance!


----------



## nicolita3

Naples:















Marceline's


----------



## nicolita3

Cafe Orleans:





















Stage Door Cafe


----------



## DSNY4ever

Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen- Everything was delicious!  We were upset that we were so full and not able to finish every bite. 

My husband did the $30 deal where you get a soup or salad, entree and dessert (they have a choice of about 4 entrees).  

He got the cheese potato soup (which he loved)






His entree was the meatloaf with mashed potatoes-






His dessert was a red velvet type cake roll (cream cheese frosting filling)- it was delicious, but super rich, we couldn't finish it because we were so full and I was sad. 






My meal was all ordered separately (not the $30 deal) the raspberry vinaigrette salad with candied pecans- 






The chicken gumbo- (also has sausage in it)






And I had a side of grits (yum!)






We got to sit out on the balcony on a beautiful day and we ate at about 4:30 on a Saturday night and were seated right away with no reservation, service was good and food was good!


----------



## DSNY4ever

Haha- okay I had to take a bite to show the inside!  

Pooh's corner treats- 

Smore (milk chocolate)- 





Peanut butter Bar- Like a smore, but the marshmallow was replaced with a thick peanut butter sort of like a fancy reeses with a graham cracker inside.  

These were kind of pricey, but tasty (and very rich!)


----------



## DSNY4ever

White Water Snacks- 

Chicken Nachos $9.99- 





Chicken sandwich with avocado (I think $8.49ish)- 





We thought they were both good, but nothing amazing.  The nachos would have definitely been big enough to share.


----------



## kaoden39

I love their nachos.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Mimi's cafe- Dinner (off property next to the HoJo)...hope these are okay to include 

The bread they bring you- (Included two sourdough type rolls and several banana and spice type breads- all very good). 






My husband got a burger with a side of coleslaw and potato chips.  





I got one of the all day breakfast items which was an omelet with bacon and avocado and salsa with a side of fruit.  It also included a huge muffin and juice (such a good deal!)  I was able to wrap the muffin up and save it for breakfast the next day along with the breads from the basket...um, yeah, we took those too, haha.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Pumpkin Spice Muffin from the Blue ribbon bakery (sorry if this is already on here).  I loved it, but my husband was upset to find out there were raisins inside . 







The cinnamon roll of course-


----------



## Tink91

Yum! Thanks everyone for the new pics


----------



## JH87

DSNY4ever said:


> Pumpkin Spice Muffin from the Blue ribbon bakery (sorry if this is already on here).  I loved it, but my husband was upset to find out there were raisins inside .



YUM i had 2 of those when I went 2 weeks ago!
The first one I got _didn't_ have the Mickey candy on top and it *did* have raisins inside....
the second one I got _did_ have the Mickey candy and *did not* have raisins! 
Both were yummy!!!!


----------



## merrrydeath

DSNY4ever said:


>



Mmm. I love Mimi's bread.


----------



## spacemermaid

I've no new pics to contribute for another 40 or so days (I'm not counting or anything  ), but I wanted to pop in & say: great pics, everyone!!!


----------



## merrrydeath

I've always meant to post pictures in here, but never got around to it. So now I will!

Half turkey sandwich with loaded potato soup from Carnation Cafe:





And another of the soup:





And another(so can you tell how much I *love* this soup?)





Banana Foster from Rainforest Cafe:





Corndogs from the Red Cart:





Breakfast from Carnation Cafe... I think Oscar's Special or something like that?





Cafe Steak Melt from Carnation Cafe:





Three Cheese Veggie Medley with a green salad from Carnation Cafe:





Main-Street Meatloaf Snack from Carnation Cafe:





Pumpkin Spice Cupcake(2009):





Bengal BBQ(clockwise from top left) Outback Vegetable Skewer, Chieftain Chicken Skewer, Bengal Beef Skewer, Safari Skewers, and Tiger Tails:


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

nicolita3 said:


> Cafe Orleans:



Oh, these look good!! What kind of dipping sauce is that?


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

DSNY4ever said:


> Haha- okay I had to take a bite to show the inside!
> 
> Pooh's corner treats-
> 
> Smore (milk chocolate)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my all time favorite treat at DL!~  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!  I eat is slowly so it lasts longer.


----------



## franandaj

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Oh, these look good!! What kind of dipping sauce is that?



It's a cajun remoulade, not too spicy, tastes great with the fries.  Only 16 days until my next Monte Cristo!


----------



## mariezp

Almost time to head to the park and I have three food questions that I am sure someone around here must have the answers to. First two are for my son....

1. How many different places sell turkey legs? Locations, please.
2. In WDW they had some cola and cherry flavored icee like drinks in Fantasyland near Dumbo. Do they have anything like that at DL or CA?
3. Do they always make caramel apples using green apples? I seem to recall them using red apples in our earlier years and I liked them so much better. Does anyone else remember them having red apples too or know if I can find them anywhere in the parks?


----------



## tdashgirl

mariezp said:


> 2. In WDW they had some cola and cherry flavored icee like drinks in Fantasyland near Dumbo. Do they have anything like that at DL or CA?


I can only answer #2   They have this over in Fantasyland/DL ... over by the Matterhorn.


----------



## BillyFan

I don't know about the turkey legs, but I'm 99% sure they only use green apples.
You can also find the slushies in Toontown.


----------



## jnjusoioa

nicolita3 said:


> Naples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marceline's



Just a quick question, that apple that is different colors, where do they sell that? Is it  a World of Color thing? Just curious. Thank You.


----------



## kaoden39

I think there are turkey legs by BTRR or there were in June.


----------



## FlameGirl

Edelweiss Snacks reportedly has them.


----------



## nicolita3

The apples were at Downtown Disney at Maceline's


----------



## Robindianne

OT where are the best beignets in DLR?

Thank you!


----------



## franandaj

I have only had the ones at Cafe Orleans and they rock, I don't know about the ones at Ralph Brennans....


----------



## La2kw

Robindianne said:


> OT where are the best beignets in DLR?
> 
> Thank you!



Definitely Ralph Brennan's.  They are almost good as the real thing from New Orleans.  Cafe Orleans has Mickey ones which are good, but not very authentic.  Plus they are full of air.  The ones at Ralph Brennan's are the right texture and aren't full of air.


----------



## Robindianne

franandaj said:


> I have only had the ones at Cafe Orleans and they rock, I don't know about the ones at Ralph Brennans....


 


La2kw said:


> Definitely Ralph Brennan's. They are almost good as the real thing from New Orleans. Cafe Orleans has Mickey ones which are good, but not very authentic. Plus they are full of air. The ones at Ralph Brennan's are the right texture and aren't full of air.


 

Thank you both! I'm so ready to be there.


----------



## franandaj

I think we need a boost here.  We were at Cafe Orleans and Goofy's Kitchen a couple months ago....


From Cafe Orleans

Onion Soup






Monte Cristo






Gingerbread Beignet (special for the season)






Goofy's Kitchen





















Mmmm....Mac N Cheese






Pancakes


































































My plates
















And the World of Color Apple, somehow it's appearance around Pride Weekend seems funny....


----------



## happydisneyfamily

Robindianne said:


> OT where are the best beignets in DLR?
> 
> Thank you!



Ralph Brennan's has the yummiest beignets.  We always stop at least once and have them for breakfast.


----------



## happydisneyfamily

franandaj said:


> From Cafe Orleans
> 
> Onion Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Cristo



The Monte Cristo looks so good.  I've never had one before.  Is Cafe Orleans the best place to get them?  Are there other places to buy them?


----------



## spacemermaid

franandaj said:


> I think we need a boost here.  We were at Cafe Orleans and Goofy's Kitchen a couple months ago....
> 
> 
> From Cafe Orleans
> 
> Onion Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Cristo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerbread Beignet (special for the season)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy's Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm....Mac N Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the World of Color Apple, somehow it's appearance around Pride Weekend seems funny....




Great pics! I forgot that they have eggs Benedict at GK...yum! 

Those Pri...  I mean World of Color apples  had me wondering, "How'd they do that?" when I first saw them. Wonder if they have one person put on all the colors of sugar before the coating dries, or if they have an assembly line. Pretty impressive!


----------



## Robindianne

Thanks for the beignets recommendations! Getting hungry now.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

oscarkitty1 said:


> Cupcake sampler - we had 3 boxes of these between the two of us!



Where can I get the cupcake sampler?! Such a great idea.


----------



## spacemermaid

Gelfling_Jen : I saw the cupcake samplers for sale at Marceline's & at Candy Palace (on Main Street). I'm pretty sure they also had them at Pooh Corner.

Edited to add: just noticed the honey pot price holders in oscarkitty1's picture...that would mean that they for sure have them at Pooh Corner.


----------



## tdashgirl

spacemermaid said:


> Gelfling_Jen : I saw the cupcake samplers for sale at Marceline's & at Candy Palace (on Main Street). I'm pretty sure they also had them at Pooh Corner.


I can confirm that - in October we bought one of the samplers at Pooh Corner.  They were delicious!


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

spacemermaid said:


> Gelfling_Jen : I saw the cupcake samplers for sale at Marceline's & at Candy Palace (on Main Street). I'm pretty sure they also had them at Pooh Corner.
> 
> Edited to add: just noticed the honey pot price holders in oscarkitty1's picture...that would mean that they for sure have them at Pooh Corner.





tdashgirl said:


> I can confirm that - in October we bought one of the samplers at Pooh Corner.  They were delicious!



Thanks to both!


----------



## roxy72

Does anyone have pics of recent holiday treats (or maybe a list with items available and locations)??


----------



## spacemermaid

I'm back from my holiday trip & come bearing food pr0n! 






French onion soup from Cafe' Orleans: it's still delicious, but I was seriously disappointed at the downsizing of the portion. Instead of a big tureen of soup, it's now a tiny cup of soup...for the same price that the big tureen of soup used to be. Not cool. 






Steamboat breakfast platter from River Belle Terrace. The pancakes were fluffy & fresh, the eggs were much improved since the last time, and, I swear, Disney must sprinkle Pixie Dust on all the bacon served at DLR! I never eat bacon anywhere besides the Park & the DLR hotels...it's that good!






Turkey/cranberry pot pie from Carnation Cafe'  This is the best pot pie in the world, and I look forward to having it during my holiday trip each year. Sorry for the non-decorativeness of the picture; the vegetables it came with were brought out a little later, and I broke the crust to reveal the deliciousness inside. If you have one, make sure to tell Chef Oscar how delicious it is!






Rolls, Mint Julep, and cup of gumbo at Blue Bayou. Soooooo yummy! Love their gumbo!






Crab cakes, roast vegetables, and Blue Bayou potatoes. The potatoes were amazing as always (love how you can taste the real Parmesan cheese in them), the crab cakes were perfect (not too dry, not runny...could have done without the mango stuff on them, but the lobster butter sauce they were in was delicious), and the roast vegetables went beyond a garnish, as they were very flavorful & of the perfect consistancy.

Unfortunately, I didn't make it to Goofy's Kitchen this time. I had a reservation for the last day of my trip, but I was deathly ill & would not get out of bed until I absolutely had to in order to catch a plane. 

I also went to Knott's on this trip, and will be starting a Knott's food pr0n thread over on the "other SoCal amusement parks" board in a few minutes...check it out, I got some nice pics of their seasonal treats!


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice spacemermaid   I'll definitely go check out your other thread.  I bet Knotts has some good food porn!


----------



## spacemermaid

tdashgirl said:


> Nice spacemermaid   I'll definitely go check out your other thread.  I bet Knotts has some good food porn!



Thanks tdashgirl! I'm hoping that others will post pics/reviews to the Knott's food thread...so many yummy things to eat there!


----------



## FlameGirl

Here are some food shots I got between 11.25 - 12.5...

*Troubador Tavern*






Brat w/ kraut







Butter and sour cream baked potato sans bacon







Butter and sour cream baked potato with bacon

*
Cove Bar*






Red wine sangria







Belvedere martini







Lobster nachos







Buffalo wings


*Blue Bayou*






Gumbo







Surf & Turf







Buccaneer Short Ribs (1/2 portion)


*Fantasmic! Dessert Box*












*Goofy's Kitchen*






My daughter's plate  ​


----------



## kaoden39

Kathy, I loved Troubador Tavern on our June trip.  I thought it was wonderful!!


----------



## FlameGirl

We really liked it too!  It was nice to eat real food!


----------



## FlameGirl

*Lucky Fortune Cookery*






Spicy Korean Beef


*Cove Bar*






Pear martini







BBQ Chicken Pizza


*Cafe Orleans*






Pommes Frites


*Whitewater Snacks*






Steak Nachos





Chicken Sandwich


----------



## FlameGirl

Butter 







Goat Cheese Panacotta amuse bouche 







Kid's starter salad







Truffled lentils with blue crab, Beluga caviar and Ahi tuna







Smiling Tiger salad







Seared Diver scallop in lobster accented with vanilla







Kid's butternut squash bisque







Winter risotto







Rabbit meatloaf with quail egg







Kid's Filet Mignon







Braised short rib







Hazelnut encrusted lamb chop







Creme Brulee tart













Apple tart with green apple sorbet







I can NOT remember what this was, but it was heavenly  ​


----------



## FlameGirl

*Carnation Cafe*







Turkey Sandwich and Loaded Baked Potato soup







PB&J Painter's Palette







Three cheese & veggie sandwich and Loaded Baked Potato soup sans bacon


*ESPN Zone*







Spinach and artichoke dip







Kid's mac & cheese







Buffalo chicken sandwich w/ baked potato


*Jazz Kitchen Express
*







Cheeseburger & fries







Popcorn shrimp







Gumbo Ya-ya







Hush puppies


*Naples*







Bread 







Salsiccia pizza


*Pizza Port*







Meatballs w/ Mars-inara







Chicken fusilli


*Tortilla Jo's*







"Rosarita"







Chips & salsa







Carnitas burrito







Carne Asada w/ cilantro rice​

And that's all folks!


----------



## kaoden39

Now I am craving hush puppies.  Oh my.  I know this thread is my undoing.  I don't know why I look at it.


----------



## tdashgirl

kaoden39 said:


> Kathy, I loved Troubador Tavern on our June trip.  I thought it was wonderful!!


I have never been there and I keep meaning to try it!  Along with the Pizza port.  We just never get there for some reason   Thanks for all the photos Kathy   Those Napa Rose photos ... oh my   The Goat Cheese Panacotta amuse bouche and that amazing golden apple tart especially tempt me tonight


----------



## nana50

FlameGirl said:


> Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goat Cheese Panacotta amuse bouche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's starter salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truffled lentils with blue crab, Beluga caviar and Ahi tuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiling Tiger salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seared Diver scallop in lobster accented with vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's butternut squash bisque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter risotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbit meatloaf with quail egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's Filet Mignon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braised short rib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazelnut encrusted lamb chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creme Brulee tart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple tart with green apple sorbet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can NOT remember what this was, but it was heavenly  ​


You take beautifully lit and composed photos!


----------



## FlameGirl

kaoden39 said:


> Now I am craving hush puppies.  Oh my.  I know this thread is my undoing.  I don't know why I look at it.



  Sorry Michele!  



tdashgirl said:


> I have never been there and I keep meaning to try it!  Along with the Pizza port.  We just never get there for some reason   Thanks for all the photos Kathy   Those Napa Rose photos ... oh my   The Goat Cheese Panacotta amuse bouche and that amazing golden apple tart especially tempt me tonight



Pizza Port was a big thumbs down for us.  So was Jazz Kitchen Express, aside from the hush puppies.  

The apple dessert was incredible.  It was so beautiful it was almost a shame to eat it.  



nana50 said:


> You take beautifully lit and composed photos!



What a nice thing to say...thank you!


----------



## tdashgirl

FlameGirl said:


> Pizza Port was a big thumbs down for us.  So was Jazz Kitchen Express, aside from the hush puppies.


Gotcha.  I agree with you about Jazz Kitchen Express, we got the gumbo I believe (this was a good 3 or so years ago) and it was awful.  Along with the other items, the exception being the beignets.  Those were good.  Maybe it's just fried things that work over there


----------



## FlameGirl

tdashgirl said:


> Gotcha.  I agree with you about Jazz Kitchen Express, we got the gumbo I believe (this was a good 3 or so years ago) and it was awful.  Along with the other items, the exception being the beignets.  Those were good.  Maybe it's just fried things that work over there



Oh yes....how could I forget the beignets?  They were wonderful!  Even better than the ones inside the park.  I couldn't get a photo of them though because they came out in a white paper bag.  Not much you can do there.


----------



## franandaj

I so miss the Napa Rose, we had those things somewhere in the last year and they were all wonderful!  I must go back there!


----------



## rubysparkles

Mardi Gras sandwich at Cafe Orleans. Probably my biggest surprise, I looked at the Monte Cristo sandwich and I don't think I could've stomached it! I'm not big on the deep fried stuff and after I'd eaten the Pommes Frites it would've been too much for me. This sandwich was LOVELY, the chicken had a little kick that mixes well with the creamy avocado and the multi-grain bun. Perfect lunch to me.

Here's the Pommes Frites. Definitely know why these are one of the best loved foods at Disneyland. So yummy, but definitely something to share!






I didn't take many pictures at Napa Rose, even though I was there for a long time, I was too engrossed in the atmosphere. Unfortunately, despite having a huge appetite, the Vinter's Table completely beat me. I felt terrible leaving any food, especially the desert (because it was the best, most perfect desert I have ever eaten). Here it is, there was another picture a bit earlier. It's a creme brulee with marinated raspberries. I think the sauce was passionfruit. So perfect.






I wasn't that impressed with Carnation Cafe, the food was kind of average. I had the baked potato soup and a turkey sandwich. It was pretty 'meh'.






Napa Rose wasn't actually my favourite meal. My favourite was at Catal. I went for an early dinner, so all the criticism I've heard about service didn't really apply to my meal. I can't believe people don't like this place! I don't like the outer decor, but inside was a real haven away from DTD. My server was great, not pushy but made sure I had everything I wanted. I asked her for a recommendation for a glass of red with my steak and it was just right. And it wasn't one of the expensive glasses either. The food I chose on the menu was exceptional, but I've heard bad things so maybe I was just lucky with what I chose.






I had Scallops tartare with a glass of riesling. I think it was a starter 'made for me', as soon as I saw it on the menu I knew I'd love it. I've never had scallops prepared like that, and you get a lot of scallops for your money!

(I also had the scallop starter at Napa Rose, which sounded even more perfect, it had my four favourite things; scallops, lobster sauce, vanilla and djion mustard in the sauce! But I actually think I slightly preferred the Catal starter.)






I then had the fillet steak in a red wine reduction with mash potato and asparagus. BEST STEAK I HAVE EVER HAD. I had it rare, and it was rare. 

Sorry about the bad quality of these photos, I didn't fancy taking out my big camera so just used my blackberry...

Last two photos. This was the smoked salmon platter for breakfast at Brea Bakery. Nice, pricey, but nicer than most of the other things on the menu.






And the digitini at the elcTronica party. Yummy and cool glass. Loved the way that place was decorated!


----------



## Mickeybell

Here is a picture of a gingerbread cookie we got in California at Baker's Field Bakery.  It was soooo big!! It was nice and soft and yummy!!!


----------



## tdashgirl

rubysparkles ~ I like Catal too, but it's been SO long since I've eaten there. My kids much prefer the atmosphere of the other DtD restaurants, and as you noted, Catal is much different


----------



## cseca

FlameGirl,
What beautiful pics!!! Are you a photog?
Wow... great job!
Wish I could take pics like that...


----------



## FlameGirl

cseca said:


> FlameGirl,
> What beautiful pics!!! Are you a photog?
> Wow... great job!
> Wish I could take pics like that...



Thank you so much!  :

I am not a professional, as much as I wish I were!


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

rubysparkles said:


> Last two photos. This was the smoked salmon platter for breakfast at Brea Bakery. Nice, pricey, but nicer than most of the other things on the menu.




Oh, thank you for that pic - I was looking over the DTD menus, and that item stood out to me for a breakfast possibility.  It's great to see what to expect.  Looks yummy!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

I have a few questions for all the DL foodies on this thread. 
What would be a good treat to bring home to fellow DL lovers(2-3 of them)? What food would travel well? 

I will be going in late January, I'm flying there and I'll have carry-on luggage.


----------



## katesorad

Dizzy4DL said:


> I have a few questions for all the DL foodies on this thread.
> What would be a good treat to bring home to fellow DL lovers(2-3 of them)? What food would travel well?
> 
> I will be going in late January, I'm flying there and I'll have carry-on luggage.



I absolutely adore their Rice Crispy treats that are in cute shapes (Mickey head, etc.) and covered with white or milk chocolate   YUMMY!  Also, if you go in the candy store, they have all sorts of different cookies, candy, and REALLY yummy salt water taffy!  That's always my favorite.  They also have Mickey shaped pasta throughout the resort, Disney hot chocolate samplers, and of course, lollipops.  SO yummy!


----------



## kaoden39

And the fudge from Marceline's in DTD is good for that too.  And it is so good.


----------



## obscured99d

very cool!


----------



## spacemermaid

Dizzy4DL said:


> I have a few questions for all the DL foodies on this thread.
> What would be a good treat to bring home to fellow DL lovers(2-3 of them)? What food would travel well?
> 
> I will be going in late January, I'm flying there and I'll have carry-on luggage.



Don't know if tea counts as food or not, but one of my favorite things to bring back from the Park is a tin of Alice in Wonderland tea. Not only are the containers cute (they're made of metal with scenes from Alice in Wonderland on them, and are reuseable), the tea is really good! I am partial to the Mad Tea Party Blend (black tea with apricot flavor) but all the others I've tried have been really good, as well. Bonus is that the containers travel well - as they are made of metal, they won't get smashed in transport


----------



## AuntAmy

I don't have pictures, but I love eating at Boudins at Disney California on the wharf area.  That is the best sourdough and we got a huge loaf of bread in the shape of a mickey head.  The kids loved it.


----------



## kaoden39

AuntAmy said:


> I don't have pictures, but I love eating at Boudins at Disney California on the wharf area.  That is the best sourdough and we got a huge loaf of bread in the shape of a mickey head.  The kids loved it.



There is nothing quite like fresh sour dough bread.


----------



## Shakthi

Dizzy4DL said:


> I have a few questions for all the DL foodies on this thread.
> What would be a good treat to bring home to fellow DL lovers(2-3 of them)? What food would travel well?
> 
> I will be going in late January, I'm flying there and I'll have carry-on luggage.



My friends always request the Matterhorn Macaroons from the bakery on Main Street.


----------



## Shakthi

cseca said:


> FlameGirl,
> What beautiful pics!!! Are you a photog?
> Wow... great job!
> Wish I could take pics like that...



I was thinking the same thing.  There is nothing like a foodie that also happens to be a photographer.  Your photos are making me drool...


----------



## cryssi

Anything they make on site is a good food gift.  My favorite to give is the english toffee.  Yum!  Make sure it is the one they make there, not the prepackaged stuff.  Look at the sticker.  If is just a round sticker it is made thee.  If it says disneyland and walt disney world it is prepackaged.


----------



## cryssi

Has anyone obtained the lemon bar recipe from goofys kitchen?


----------



## ytsemaddy

I bought some of the Tea Party tea for my sister last time I was in WDW, and over Christmas she asked if I could get more for her when I go to DL next week. Must have been good!


----------



## ytsemaddy

katesorad said:


> I absolutely adore their Rice Crispy treats that are in cute shapes (Mickey head, etc.) and covered with white or milk chocolate   YUMMY!  Also, if you go in the candy store, they have all sorts of different cookies, candy, and REALLY yummy salt water taffy!  That's always my favorite.  They also have Mickey shaped pasta throughout the resort, Disney hot chocolate samplers, and of course, lollipops.  SO yummy!



I'm basically required to bring back some rice krispy treats from DL. What are the best places to get them in DL or DTD? I'm probably not going into DCA this time around.


----------



## GailT

I brought home chocolate tuzedo covered apples from DDT in Goofys kitchen, th e ears were chocolate covered massmallows, oh I want one now. LOL they cam hom in my carron bag


----------



## DizFan13

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> *Pooh's Corner*
> 
> Tigger Tail (I am not big on the changes, but DH liked this way better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...just stumbled across this. They changed the Tigger Tail? In what way?


----------



## franandaj

DizFan13 said:


> VictoriaAndMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pooh's Corner*
> 
> Tigger Tail (I am not big on the changes, but DH liked this way better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...just stumbled across this. They changed the Tigger Tail? In what way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't used to be sparkly like that with raw sugar or whatever is on the outside, but I like it much better.  It had an enrobed sugary orange coating and now it has that raw sugary coating.  I think it's nummy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lights_Out

Is there a WDW equivalent dining pictures "mega-thread"? 
Thanks.

I would look myself, but there are so many threads and sub-forums I wouldn't know where to begin looking...


----------



## franandaj

Lights_Out said:


> Is there a WDW equivalent dining pictures "mega-thread"?
> Thanks.
> 
> I would look myself, but there are so many threads and sub-forums I wouldn't know where to begin looking...



There is, last time I looked they were on the 4th installment of it.  Search using the words Disney World Food Porn and it should come up.


----------



## FlameGirl

Shakthi said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  There is nothing like a foodie that also happens to be a photographer.  Your photos are making me drool...



Thank you so much!


----------



## abbie13_15

pycees312 said:


> a little more to temp your taste buds!! This was one of our best meals yet in the DLR.  Truely a hidden gem! we were the only ones in the place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids bento box my little one love it. And i love eating his left overs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terriyaki Chicken lunch portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef



Does this place have any of the hot grills that you sit at and watch them cook your food or just table/bar service??? We love the Japanese steak house at Epcot!


----------



## FlameGirl

abbie13_15 said:


> Does this place have any of the hot grills that you sit at and watch them cook your food or just table/bar service??? We love the Japanese steak house at Epcot!



Yamabuki's been closed for well over a year now...sorry.


----------



## abbie13_15

FlameGirl said:


> Yamabuki's been closed for well over a year now...sorry.



Oh darn...thanks!


----------



## smiley_face2

abbie13_15 said:


> Oh darn...thanks!



We loved Yamabuki! were very sad to see it close. There is a very good Sushi restaurant across the street and down the block from Disneyland at Garden Walk. You can walk there, or catch one of the ART busses if you are using their system, or it's a very inespensive cab ride. I can not think of the name of it though..... if you google anaheim garden walk the website will come up with all the restaurants etc. that are there.


----------



## Look_Its_Nikki

This is the best breakfast at disneyland!

Went here first week of Jan 2011. The last day it was open before it closed for refurb.





 This was the Two Times Four - Two slices of French toast, two fresh eggs, any style, plus two strips of bacon and two links of sausage. $12.00

It was soooooo goood.
(sorry We were so hungry and had a bite before I remembered to take a pic  )






 This was the Build-Your-Own-Omelette - Choice of three: cheese, bacon, sausage, mushrooms, ham, avocado, tomato, onion or roasted peppers. With toast or muffin. $12.00

also came with fruit. Again sorry for the picture of it after it had a bite out of it. Again very good.


----------



## Sally_fan

I am trying to post some food pictures from our trip in December but they look so big to me. I am using photobucket. Is there any way to reduce the size of them? They are not HUGE, they just fill the computer screen but I am noticing some other people's pictures are quite a bit smaller. Anyone have any ideas for me?  I did try using the search feature but am not coming up with anything. TIA!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Sally_fan said:


> I am trying to post some food pictures from our trip in December but they look so big to me. I am using photobucket. Is there any way to reduce the size of them? They are not HUGE, they just fill the computer screen but I am noticing some other people's pictures are quite a bit smaller. Anyone have any ideas for me?  I did try using the search feature but am not coming up with anything. TIA!


 
Just resize them using your photo software and repost. Not familiar if photobucket has a tool to do that while up loading.

Jack


----------



## Tink rules

You can also resize them (you might have to do it individually) in photobucket...


----------



## Sally_fan

Thanks so much Jack!!!  That was exactly what I was looking for! And thanks to Tink Rules as well. I did have to resize them individually so I might not get around to doing any more tonight but we'll see!  

Okay so this is my first time attempting this....we'll see how it goes! 

These pics are from our trip this past December starting with the Blue Bayou.

To start the gumbo with a sourdough roll





and the cajun inspired salad





For my entree I had the Isla-Cruces Crab Cakes 





My Mom had the Monte Cristo 





My daughter had the kids salmon





My son had the Buccaneer's Beef Short Ribs 





And my husband & my Dad had the Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya


----------



## kaoden39

Oh that all looks wonderful.


----------



## Tink rules

FOOD PORN!!!!


----------



## Sally_fan

You know....it really was. No one had any complaints. Our server was wonderful & the food was all very good. Despite having to evacuate due to a fire alarm going off in the restaurant as soon as our entrees arrived & then having to be reserved it was a wonderful meal & I was happy that we decided to eat there again.


----------



## Sally_fan

And now onto our dinner at Tortilla Joes in DTD...

I had the platos de combinationes-I chose the beef tamale & the chile relleno (appoligies for the blurry pic)





My son chose the Oaxaca-Style Quesadilla





My husband ordered Jos Favorites-A large platter of shredded beef or chicken
flautas, tequila-BBQ ribs, habanero-mango shrimp and a carnitas tostada with a sangria (sorry once again for the blurry photo!!)





And my daughter had the kids chicken quesadilla with corn


----------



## kaoden39

Sally Fan, I though I wanted to eat at Tortilla Joe's before.  Now I know I do.


----------



## kaoden39

Sally_fan said:


> You know....it really was. No one had any complaints. Our server was wonderful & the food was all very good. Despite having to evacuate due to a fire alarm going off in the restaurant as soon as our entrees arrived & then having to be reserved it was a wonderful meal & I was happy that we decided to eat there again.



That is no fun, but at least it was a good experience.


----------



## Sally_fan

kaoden39 said:


> Sally Fan, I though I wanted to eat at Tortilla Joe's before.  Now I know I do.



We really enjoyed it! I would eat there again.  The food was really good, the ambiance was great, service was good, drinks were meh but drinkable. I have heard mediocre reviews so we were a little hesitant but we had a good experience all in all.


----------



## kaoden39

Sally_fan said:


> We really enjoyed it! I would eat there again.  The food was really good, the ambiance was great, service was good, drinks were meh but drinkable. I have heard mediocre reviews so we were a little hesitant but we had a good experience all in all.



I'm not too worried about the drink I can just avoid that.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## deejdigsdis

BLT Flatbread Pizza at Village Haus.  YUM!


----------



## WereObsessed

Whoa! Since when does Village Haus have flatbread pizzas?!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

WereObsessed said:


> Whoa! Since when does Village Haus have flatbread pizzas?!



They just recently redid their entire menu. I'm looking forward to trying it in a few weeks. I usually stay far away from there.


----------



## kaoden39

MommyWithDreams said:


> They just recently redid their entire menu. I'm looking forward to trying it in a few weeks. I usually stay far away from there.



I think that is why they redid their menu.  So many of had such not good thoughts about it.


----------



## coaches24

MommyWithDreams said:


> They just recently redid their entire menu. I'm looking forward to trying it in a few weeks. I usually stay far away from there.



I ate lunch there 2 weeks ago and the menu was different from what my IPhone apps said. I didnt know about the refurbish till they told me. I got a burger and my wife got the pastrami burger. We both liked it. Wasn't anything special but I would eat there again. It was your basic burger. My wifes burger looked very good and she really liked it. I saw some other things that looked pretty good too but I forget what it was.


----------



## spacemermaid

deejdigsdis, that BLT pizza looks SOOOOO yummy! Now I know for sure what I'll be getting when I'm there next week


----------



## Anna1227

Oh yum! I'll have to check out the Village Haus and its new menu next time we go.

We just got back from our trip, and here are a few food pictures:
These first ones are from Catal, in Downtown Disney. It was a bit pricey, but VERY good. 
This is asparagus soup, which was the soup of the day:





My mom's steak:





Venison 





Pasta with butternut squash, chicken, and thyme. This is what I had, and it was delicious! (although that particular shape of pasta looks a little like worms to me)





This is a deconstructed s'more. It had a rich chocolate cake, graham cracker ice cream, and marshmallows. 





This was a tropical lemon dessert DH and I shared, and we really enjoyed it.





These are from breakfast at Carnation Cafe:
Cinnamon Roll French Toast - probably my favorite breakfast item in the world.





Croissant Benedict 





Children's Mickey Waffles





Dinner at Cafe Orleans:
Salad de Maison





We all got the Monte Cristo sandwich, and I figured there were a lot of pictures of those here. We always get the Mickey Beignets for dessert, so this time we decided to branch out a little.
Berry Crepe





Banana Bread Pudding




Both of these desserts were really good. It will be hard to decide what to get next time!


----------



## Anna1227

These are from lunch at Ariel's Grotto:
Antipasti Tower





Bread





This is a special gluten-free meal they made for my DD with celiac disease. It's rice noodles, with marinara and cheese sauce in the cups, vegetables, and a little fruit cup.





Herb crusted chicken breast





Cioppino 





Grilled Redfish





Tri Tip





Kid's Seashell Pasta





Dessert Platter





Gluten-free dessert they brought for DD - blood orange sorbet, and a big plate of fruit!


----------



## Anna1227

Nutella Crepes from IHOP - definitely and overpriced IHOP, but it was still fun to go there one night after the park closed. Mmmmmm...Nutella!





These are from dinner at Wine Country Trattoria. Sorry they aren't too great - we were eating outside and it was dark. We liked the food here.
Herb-roasted Chicken Breast





Lasagna Rustica





Cream cheese Filled Pretzel from the Coke Corner - this and the jalepeno and cheese filled pretzel are a couple of our favorite things for a quick lunch





Cute apples at Marchellines - we didn't get any, but they sure are cute.


----------



## tdashgirl

Great photos Anna   It's been awhile since we've eaten @ Ariel's, looks like they changed the bread  It used to be small rolls in seashell shapes; it looks like it's now a large loaf that you tear pieces from?


----------



## AmericanItGirl

ytsemaddy said:


> I'm basically required to bring back some rice krispy treats from DL. What are the best places to get them in DL or DTD? I'm probably not going into DCA this time around.



Pooh's Corner in Critter Country, imo.


----------



## Funball

food question:

anybody have the fries from taste pilots grill.. just the fries, not anything else? do they give you alot?


----------



## Snurk71

Funball said:


> food question:
> 
> anybody have the fries from taste pilots grill.. just the fries, not anything else? do they give you alot?



Fries, yes, Just the fries, no.

I think they were waffle cut, and pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

No more waffle cut fries.  

We like the onion rings better.


----------



## Funball

ok so they were not waffle cut, they are regular fries.. and for $2.99 it's a good amount!


----------



## brocklesnar69

Sally_fan said:


> And now onto our dinner at Tortilla Joes in DTD...
> 
> I had the platos de combinationes-I chose the beef tamale & the chile relleno (appoligies for the blurry pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son chose the Oaxaca-Style Quesadilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband ordered Jos Favorites-A large platter of shredded beef or chicken
> flautas, tequila-BBQ ribs, habanero-mango shrimp and a carnitas tostada with a sangria (sorry once again for the blurry photo!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter had the kids chicken quesadilla with corn



Oh my God! That looks SOOOOOO good! How much did that cost you? I hope you didn't have to give up an arm or a leg for that dinner.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

I kept forgetting to take pics before digging in but this is what I came up with:
Toll House Cookie Sundae w/ caramel sauce and cookies & cream ice cream from Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor:




Kids Grilled Cheese meal from White Water Snacks:




Chicken Nachos from White Water Snacks:




Steamboat breakfast from River Belle Terrace:




Fantasmic Dessert Box:








Black Forest Cupcake from Village Haus




Cherries and chocolate mousse inside:




Pommes Frites from Cafe Orleans:




Monte Cristo from Cafe Orleans:




Kids Macaroni & Cheese from Cafe Orleans:


----------



## kaoden39

Oh Lynzer Torte,

It all looks so good.  I can hardly wait until I go.


----------



## Funball

omg tortilla jo's is amazing!! the food is soo good!! and those pome fritas look great so does the monte cristo, so i know what i am eating now for lunch tomorrow.. thanks for posting!!!


----------



## spacemermaid

I spent most of the trip I just came back from in my hotel room (and one day of it at the ER of the Anaheim hospital...sick on vacation = ), so I was not able to take many food pictures. But, here are the couple I did take this time:






Chicken sausage on a pretzel roll, from Village Haus. This was super-yummy, although it tasted more like Italian sausage than bratwurst. The fruit cup was yummy, too...what IS it about the fruit at Disneyland? It's always so good! I'm happy that they've improved the menu there, as it's such a cutely themed venue.






Meatloaf stack from Carnation Cafe'. So, soooooooooo good!   I love Carnation Cafe'; never had anything less than an excellent meal there.


----------



## kaoden39

spacemermaid,

I am sorry to hear that you were sick at Disneyland, and I am especially sorry to hear that you were sick enough to go to the ER.  I hope you are all better now.


----------



## spacemermaid

kaoden39 said:


> spacemermaid,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you were sick at Disneyland, and I am especially sorry to hear that you were sick enough to go to the ER.  I hope you are all better now.



Thanks  I'm still pretty sick, but definitely much better than I was last week!


----------



## kaoden39

spacemermaid said:


> Thanks  I'm still pretty sick, but definitely much better than I was last week!



Well, thank goodness you're better.  Too bad you are still so sick though.  Now, you deserve a return trip to make up for being sick.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Anna1227 said:


> These are from lunch at Ariel's Grotto:
> Antipasti Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a special gluten-free meal they made for my DD with celiac disease. It's rice noodles, with marinara and cheese sauce in the cups, vegetables, and a little fruit cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herb crusted chicken breast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cioppino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Redfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri Tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's Seashell Pasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert Platter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gluten-free dessert they brought for DD - blood orange sorbet, and a big plate of fruit!



So I have to ask about those things on top of the tower...isn't it called under the sea gelatin or something like that? I have never seen anyone mention it good or bad on the boards.  What is actually in the jello?


----------



## brocklesnar69

>



Interesting. I am definitely going to try and make this dish for myself. It looks _good._


----------



## Kayla's Mom

brocklesnar69 said:


> Interesting. I am definitely going to try and make this dish for myself. It looks _good._



They used to serve their mac and cheese with goldfish and a hot dog cut in the shape of an octopus.  We do that occasionally for our girls, they love it!


----------



## tdashgirl

TheColtonsMom said:


> So I have to ask about those things on top of the tower...isn't it called under the sea gelatin or something like that? I have never seen anyone mention it good or bad on the boards.  What is actually in the jello?



It is like jello, but better IMO.  I can't remember what it's called.  I've heard complaints about it on the boards, but my family loves it.  They are not super sweet and have fresh fruit in them, they are very light and refreshing.  I think they are super yummy.  Just don't expect Jello Jiggler taste, they are nowhere near as sweet or artificial tasting.


----------



## disneychrista

TheColtonsMom said:


> So I have to ask about those things on top of the tower...isn't it called under the sea gelatin or something like that? I have never seen anyone mention it good or bad on the boards.  What is actually in the jello?


The official name is "Jewels of the Sea" fruit gelatin.


----------



## Anna1227

The pink jello had strawberries in it, and I think the yellow jello had very small pieces of apple. The kids loved them, and I thought they were ok, but I'm not a huge jello fan.


----------



## travelmel

I vote no on jello! Seems like a cheap cop out for a real dessert.


----------



## Euchre_U

First let me prefix this by saying that the high temperature today at Disneyland was around 50 degrees, and it rained most of the day.

We ate at the corn-dog stand right by the Plaza Inn - and I must say that this was the best corn-dog I've eaten in a while.  It was hot (steam came off of it, but understand it was REALLY cold outside here today), crunchy on the outside, soft corn batter on the inside, and the hot dog was probably 3/4 of an inch in diameter.  $5.79 (or $5.99?) for the corn-dog and chip or a corn-dog with a bag of sliced apples.  A bit pricey (but this is DL), but it seemed really good at the time.  My DS liked his as well.

Sorry - no pictures (didn't see this thread until this evening).


----------



## Euchre_U

Another post with no pictures - 

We ate at the House of Blues last night - my DS and I split the Shrimp Po'Boy - my DS doesn't like the spicy sauces, so I had them put on the side.  The sandwich was as good as I remembered it (just like in Orlando and in Myrtle Beach).  THe outside of the HOB was packed because somebody "Miranda" from iCarly or something was singing last night - I thought we were in real trouble to get some food, but turns out we walked right in (we had good luck there).


----------



## kaoden39

Euchre_U said:


> First let me prefix this by saying that the high temperature today at Disneyland was around 50 degrees, and it rained most of the day.
> 
> We ate at the corn-dog stand right by the Plaza Inn - and I must say that this was the best corn-dog I've eaten in a while.  It was hot (steam came off of it, but understand it was REALLY cold outside here today), crunchy on the outside, soft corn batter on the inside, and the hot dog was probably 3/4 of an inch in diameter.  $5.79 (or $5.99?) for the corn-dog and chip or a corn-dog with a bag of sliced apples.  A bit pricey (but this is DL), but it seemed really good at the time.  My DS liked his as well.
> 
> Sorry - no pictures (didn't see this thread until this evening).




We had the corn dogs from here on Wednesday, although they were greasy we found a way around it by wrapping paper napkins around them to get rid of the excess grease.  They tasted incredible.


----------



## NORMA MUNOZ

I LOVE THIS THREAD. EVERY SINGLE DAY I BEEN ON IT. WILL B IN DISNEYLAND LESS THAN TWO WEEKS AND U JUST CANT WAIT TO EAT . LOL. THATS BAD.


----------



## kaoden39

NORMA MUNOZ said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD. EVERY SINGLE DAY I BEEN ON IT. WILL B IN DISNEYLAND LESS THAN TWO WEEKS AND U JUST CANT WAIT TO EAT . LOL. THATS BAD.



When I was there this week there were so many things I wanted to try and not the time to do it.


----------



## NORMA MUNOZ

kaoden39 said:


> When I was there this week there were so many things I wanted to try and not the time to do it.



 THATS HOW IM GONNA B TOO. IS JUST THAT EVERYTHING LOOKS SO GOOD.


----------



## kaoden39

NORMA MUNOZ said:


> THATS HOW IM GONNA B TOO. IS JUST THAT EVERYTHING LOOKS SO GOOD.



There were a few absolute must haves.  One was nachos from White Water Snacks.  I am glad to say I didn't miss them.


----------



## NORMA MUNOZ

kaoden39 said:


> there were a few absolute must haves.  One was nachos from white water snacks.  I am glad to say i didn't miss them.



Well i wanna try the monte cristo at blue bayou already made reservations for that. I also want to get a turkey leg. Mmmm and that sample box of cupcakes at Poohs Corner. Mmmm..


----------



## kaoden39

NORMA MUNOZ said:


> Well i wanna try the monte cristo at blue bayou already made reservations for that. I also want to get a turkey leg. Mmmm and that sample box of cupcakes at Poohs Corner. Mmmm..



We ate the Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans.  It was incredible.  The turkey legs although I didn't have one this trip are really good.  Pooh's Corner is closed right now so that was out.  There is a cupcake shop in DTD now, they look so good.


----------



## spacemermaid

kaoden39 said:


> We ate the Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans.  It was incredible.  The turkey legs although I didn't have one this trip are really good.  Pooh's Corner is closed right now so that was out.  There is a cupcake shop in DTD now, they look so good.



I tried 3 different kinds of cupcakes (not all at once ) from the place in DTD on my trip a few weeks ago. And they were all DELICIOUS! And FRESH! Can't recommend the place highly enough


----------



## kaoden39

spacemermaid said:


> I tried 3 different kinds of cupcakes (not all at once ) from the place in DTD on my trip a few weeks ago. And they were all DELICIOUS! And FRESH! Can't recommend the place highly enough



Hahaha.  I cannot imagine anyone being able to eat all that at once.  They looked incredible but we never made it back.  I am not sure why though.


----------



## Funball

spacemermaid said:


> I tried 3 different kinds of cupcakes (not all at once ) from the place in DTD on my trip a few weeks ago. And they were all DELICIOUS! And FRESH! Can't recommend the place highly enough




ohh i saw those today too, but i did not try them.. but for lunch i did have chips and guacamole, they also gave you 2 things salsa(green salsa not pictured) and 4 things of guac!


----------



## spacemermaid

Funball said:


> ohh i saw those today too, but i did not try them.. but for lunch i did have chips and guacamole, they also gave you 2 things salsa(green salsa not pictured) and 4 things of guac!



You should try one next time, they're so good! This kind was my favorite:






It was yellow cake with buttercream frosting & raspberry topping. So yummy!

Are those chips from Rancho del Zocalo? The salsa/guacamole look good!


----------



## Funball

no spacer..  i thought i put it .. i guess not it's from Tortilla Jo's!! Super fresh guac!! i mean like they must of made it today!! 

also i dont like the gumball ontop. i am really picky about my cupcakes!


----------



## iKristin

Here's some of the food from my trip in October  Including my Cupcake Store cupcake!!

Carnation Cafe Mickey Waffle








Big Thunder BBQ








Mickey Mousse from Tomorrowland Terrace








Birthday Cupcake from The Cupcake Store in DTD


----------



## disneychrista

iKristin said:


> Including my Cupcake Store cupcake!!


Where are these yummy looking cupcakes from?


----------



## Funball

they are from the cupcake store in DTD near ESPN zone!

omg, that mouse looks unbelievable!!! i need to hunt that down!


----------



## iKristin

ooooh my gosh Sara that mousse is SO good I ate TWO on our trip lol, it's delicious!!!! It even has crushed oreos in it hehe


----------



## disneychrista

I had to google it, so it is at the old compass books news stand? Do they have vegan cupcakes?


----------



## iKristin

that I don't know, but here's their site http://www.thecupcakestoreonline.com/Home.html


----------



## cloudconnected1039

iKristin said:


> that I don't know, but here's their site http://www.thecupcakestoreonline.com/Home.html



Clearly, this is a necessary pitstop for this weekend


----------



## granismith

Keep bringin' on those food pics everyone 'cause I am on a diet 'til I go. Two more months!!


----------



## iKristin

they're yummy  you won't regret it!


----------



## cloudconnected1039

I'm thinking that I'll get the pure vanilla, the cookies and cream, the gingerbread, the peanut butter, the 14 karrot and the celebration  And DBF will probably get the chocolate and peanut butter and many, many more I'm sure


----------



## jory29

Anyone know how much money it is for a cupcake from the cupcake store? They look great! Last time my DD and I wanted a cupcake in the DCA park, the woman working behind the counter was very clearly really sick and was coughing all over the cupcakes; we chose not to order there because it made us feel sick just to look at her doing that.


----------



## spacemermaid

jory29: The cupcakes were $5 apiece as of a few weeks ago. They were worth every penny, IMO...the tasted homemade, and are HUGE!


----------



## spacemermaid

Funball said:


> no spacer..  i thought i put it .. i guess not it's from Tortilla Jo's!! Super fresh guac!! i mean like they must of made it today!!
> 
> also i dont like the gumball ontop. i am really picky about my cupcakes!



The gumball on top was kind of weird. But the rest of the cupcake was yummy


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Today for lunch I went again to DTD, I did the RBJK express, I had the jambalya Wrap, don't go trying to look for it on the menu at allears.net or something because I did not find it there, I found it by going to RBJK express, I was originally was going for a po-boy, but walked about with the wrap! And I was glad I did, it was yummy and oh-so huge!! Plus for $8 with the salad included it was soo worth it!! it was a large spinach tortilla with the  jazz kitchen jambalya in it! The salad was potato salad,jalepano-bacon! It was yummy! Not even spicey, but _suuuure_ good. Of course anything with bacon is good![/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## cloudconnected1039

I loooooove the jalapeno bacon potato salad  It's so yummy!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are some from our trip on 2-16 thru 2-18











Roasted Pork Belly





Goat Cheese stuffed peppers





Braised Short Ribs (crappy pic)





Diver Scallops w/ foie gras


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ariel's Grotto WOC meal
















Excuse me editing out the DWs face.  She was making a really stupid face as she was tasting things




















The view with the preferred dining section was spectacular!!  I didn't take any still shots as I filmed the whole thing.  But here is a shot as we were exiting at the end.  This was actually taken from a Blue viewing section


----------



## Mad Hattered

The Cove Bar outside of Ariel's Grotto











We really liked the Lobster Nachos!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Tortilla Jo's ....complimentary chips and salsa






Yuca fries with habanero bbq sauce (served during Happy Hour) Delicous!!






Chile Rellenos






Grilled achiote citrus-glazed chicken breast, served with chipotle-mashed sweet potatoes, charro beans and roasted corn on the cob topped with chorizo. I had already split the breast.


----------



## franandaj

Yay!   I've haven't been to Catal in a long time, it looks GREAT!  I've never seen the seafood from Ariel's has it always been on the menu? I don't remember if it was there when we went?


----------



## Mad Hattered

franandaj said:


> Yay!   I've haven't been to Catal in a long time, it looks GREAT!  I've never seen the seafood from Ariel's has it always been on the menu? I don't remember if it was there when we went?



Catal WAS great!  It's pretty obvious that it was our best meal of the trip.  As far as AG, it was good but you know they have things lined up back there.  The PVFP is what you're paying $40 for.  Our total bill was $99.48 plus tip.  That included 2 bottled beers that cost a total of $11.50.

What we hated about AG was the fact that we ordered the opposite app tower than what we were brought.  We were at Disney so let it go....but still.  Then, no later than 5 minutes after receiving our app tower they had our entrees out and on our tiny table for two.  That's unexcusable.  Slow the machine down and let us enjoy our surroundings and conversation a bit.

I had the Ciopinno which was delicious.  But beware....it had a spicy kick.  I have an odd hobby of collecting hot sauces.  I have over 200 in my collection so I obviously have a higher tolerance than the average person.  I could see it being too spicy for a lot of people.  I loved it!


----------



## cloudconnected1039

Mad Hattered said:


> I had the Ciopinno which was delicious.  But beware....it had a spicy kick.  I have an odd hobby of collecting hot sauces.  I have over 200 in my collection so I obviously have a higher tolerance than the average person.  I could see it being too spicy for a lot of people.  I loved it!



I could live off of cioppino and there's was delicious!! I remember sitting on the patio having it back in October and just being in heaven  I would do the WOC Ariel's Grotto package again just for the cioppino!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_What is the cupcake store? It has been a few years since I have been out West, guess it is new? Does anyone have photos of the cupcakes? Are they extra special?_


----------



## kaoden39

jnjusoioa said:


> _What is the cupcake store? It has been a few years since I have been out West, guess it is new? Does anyone have photos of the cupcakes? Are they extra special?_



I don't know why I didn't take pictures.  It is a kiosk stand in between ESPN Zone and the Compass Bookstore near the Disneyland Hotel.  They have a variety of like 10 different cupcakes and they seem to be very popular.


----------



## jnjusoioa

kaoden39 said:


> I don't know why I didn't take pictures.  It is a kiosk stand in between ESPN Zone and the Compass Bookstore near the Disneyland Hotel.  They have a variety of like 10 different cupcakes and they seem to be very popular.



_Thank you, is this something that is going to be around for awhile? If anyone has pictures that would be great. Thanks again._


----------



## kaoden39

jnjusoioa said:


> _Thank you, is this something that is going to be around for awhile? If anyone has pictures that would be great. Thanks again._



I know that there is a blog on here somewhere about the cupcakes and I believe it has pictures and prices.


----------



## Sherry E

Here is the blog Michele was referring to about The Cupcake Store in DTD - the cupcakes look fantastic:

"Culinary Quest: Mmmm...Cupcakes!" by Tony Spittell, Thursday, November 11, 2010






And here are photos I snapped of The Cupcake Store in December - notice the super cute cupcake pajamas and the cupcake trinket boxes they sell:


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you Sherry I just couldn't find the blog earlier because I was in a hurry.  And I forgot that you had taken pictures of it.


----------



## momjkm

Anyone know how cupcakes travel??? Would love to take some home on the plane- as carry on/.can I even do that with security???
Jill


----------



## sonnyjane

momjkm said:


> Anyone know how cupcakes travel??? Would love to take some home on the plane- as carry on/.can I even do that with security???
> Jill



You are allowed to take food through security, just not liquids.  I don't know about the Disneyland cupcakes, but there is a gourmet cupcake place by my house that says cupcakes are best eaten right away, but can last up to two days at room temperature (it says NOT to refrigerate them).  It looks like they put the ones from the cupcake shop in DTD in a plastic holder which might make them easier to travel with.


----------



## momjkm

Thanks so much--- I am flying home the day before my birthday and it would be a great way to celebrate at home with the rest of my family not going to DL/California......
Jill


----------



## miss.potatohead

Oh the cupcakes! I think my family bought around 7 all up! We'd get the ones with the Mickey shaped ring on top and the sticker on the ring. We ended up losing on of the rings inside the Mr. Potato Head cage in the line of TSMM! My sister decided to propose to him (actually, she was bumped and it fell under the gate and we were unable to reach it, it was late at night so we didn't want to interupt a CM to get it back). 

But those cupcakes are devine. Good luck trying to keep the cupcake untouched until you get home!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Sherry E said:


> Here is the blog Michele was referring to about The Cupcake Store in DTD - the cupcakes look fantastic:
> 
> "Culinary Quest: Mmmm...Cupcakes!" by Tony Spittell, Thursday, November 11, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are photos I snapped of The Cupcake Store in December - notice the super cute cupcake pajamas and the cupcake trinket boxes they sell:




_Thank you Sherry. They look amazing.  Probably won't be able to make my way out West until 2012, but looks like the cupcake store is doing great and will be there for quite awhile._


----------



## jnjusoioa

miss.potatohead said:


> Oh the cupcakes! I think my family bought around 7 all up! We'd get the ones with the Mickey shaped ring on top and the sticker on the ring. We ended up losing on of the rings inside the Mr. Potato Head cage in the line of TSMM! My sister decided to propose to him (actually, she was bumped and it fell under the gate and we were unable to reach it, it was late at night so we didn't want to interupt a CM to get it back).
> 
> But those cupcakes are devine. Good luck trying to keep the cupcake untouched until you get home!




_Do you have any photos of the one with the Mickey shaped rings on them?_


----------



## travelmel

Sherry E said:


> Here is the blog Michele was referring to about The Cupcake Store in DTD - the cupcakes look fantastic:



So cute.. I always wanted to do my kitchen in a whole cupcake theme..someday when I win the lottery


----------



## travelmel

Mad Hattered said:


> Grilled achiote citrus-glazed chicken breast, served with chipotle-mashed sweet potatoes, charro beans and roasted corn on the cob topped with chorizo. I had already split the breast.



Was this tasty?  How were the lobster nachos? Is that place inside the DCA?


----------



## Mad Hattered

travelmel said:


> Was this tasty?  How were the lobster nachos? Is that place inside the DCA?



Tortilla Jo's wasn't bad.  We had a ton of food there so we were kind of just picking at it towards the end.  We really like the lobster nachos, though!  And for $12.49 we thought it was a pretty good value for Disney.  We got those at the Cove Bar which is located at Arie's Grotto restaurant.


----------



## travelmel

Mad Hattered said:


> Tortilla Jo's wasn't bad.  We had a ton of food there so we were kind of just picking at it towards the end.  We really like the lobster nachos, though!  And for $12.49 we thought it was a pretty good value for Disney.  We got those at the Cove Bar which is located at Arie's Grotto restaurant.



Thank you. I have not been inside AG before. Last time I was there I think it was closed or it seemed like if you didn't have reservations or money for a $39.99 meal then you shouldn't even enter the door. So to get to the Cove you enter the restaurant or is it outside of it?


----------



## kaoden39

We ate at Tortilla Jo's Taqueria and did the take out or you can eat at one of the tables out side.  The food was pretty good.  I had the carnitas nachos with the salsa verde on February 21 and it was pretty good.  The nachos at the White Water Snacks in the GCH are really good and preferable to me.


----------



## yupikgal

We love the White Water Snacks "chicken nachos" those are incredible!


----------



## travelmel

PHXscuba said:


> Can't ... believe ... I read ... the WHOLE thing.
> 
> There's a reason I call fall the "eating season." I don't think I'm going to have any room for meals after trying out all the treats next month. I totally want one of the caramel apples (and one of everything else), but I'm not sure if anyone in the family will split it with me.
> 
> I think the biggest thing I learned from this thread is that the portions most everywhere are HUGE! Since we plan on snacking between meals, I think I'm going to convince everyone to split things and share around. That way we'll get to try everything.
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> PHXscuba



You are so funny!  I can relate


----------



## travelmel

I am sorry if I asked this already but I didn't saw an answer if there was one ....

Does anybody know if the pretzel bread served at Carnation Cafe is like the much touted pretzel bread at WDW? 

I don't get to go to WDW and I have a personal mini-mission to try and get in as many WDW like experiences as I can while at DLR


----------



## travelmel

Does anybody know....

On allears.net they post that Troubador Tavern starts its lunch at 11:00 am. I noticed on the menu for Whitewater Snacks that they serve breakfast until 10:30.

Does anybody know if the CS/Snack huts have the same or different hours for when they stop/start breakfast//lunch? 

We are on a Ridemax (love them) schedule and these things (as silly as they are) matter!  LOL


----------



## yupikgal

I've been to both, it's been so long that we were at WDW, I can't honestly remember! All I know is that the last 2 times we've been to DL, the pretzels are delicious, and I just enjoy the moment while I'm there, and try not to compare the two parks, because although of course there are similarities, each has it's own unique brand of magic!


----------



## Funball

iKristin said:


> ooooh my gosh Sara that mousse is SO good I ate TWO on our trip lol, it's delicious!!!! It even has crushed oreos in it hehe


 
i need to get one .. do they still have them?


----------



## kaoden39

travelmel said:


> Does anybody know....
> 
> On allears.net they post that Troubador Tavern starts its lunch at 11:00 am. I noticed on the menu for Whitewater Snacks that they serve breakfast until 10:30.
> 
> Does anybody know if the CS/Snack huts have the same or different hours for when they stop/start breakfast//lunch?
> 
> We are on a Ridemax (love them) schedule and these things (as silly as they are) matter!  LOL



I think they all stick to the 10:30am time for the breakfast end.  And the opening for Troubador is probably a wrong time now because from what I understand they are selling breakfast now.  Their baked potatoes at lunch are amazing we ate there in June.


----------



## travelmel

yupikgal said:


> I've been to both, it's been so long that we were at WDW, I can't honestly remember! All I know is that the last 2 times we've been to DL, the pretzels are delicious, and I just enjoy the moment while I'm there, and try not to compare the two parks, because although of course there are similarities, each has it's own unique brand of magic!



Thank you for your quick reply!   Actually, I was talking specifically about the pretzel BREAD.. at Carnation Cafe 



kaoden39 said:


> I think they all stick to the 10:30am time for the breakfast end.  And the opening for Troubador is probably a wrong time now because from what I understand they are selling breakfast now.  Their baked potatoes at lunch are amazing we ate there in June.



oh yes, oh yes, good to know. The Troub Tav looked like a great option for us for lunch. We have vegetarians in our party and we want to eat as healthy as we can for MEALS so that we can have crap for snacks whenever we want! (how's that for justification!?)

P.S. Hello Kaoden!! XOXOXO  I'm planning a DLR trip for the weekend of April 7th-11th since I had to cancel (AGAIN) my WDW trip due to extreme and ugly family disaster and despair.


----------



## kaoden39

travelmel said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!   Actually, I was talking specifically about the pretzel BREAD.. at Carnation Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, oh yes, good to know. The Troub Tav looked like a great option for us for lunch. We have vegetarians in our party and we want to eat as healthy as we can for MEALS so that we can have crap for snacks whenever we want! (how's that for justification!?)
> 
> P.S. Hello Kaoden!! XOXOXO  I'm planning a DLR trip for the weekend of April 7th-11th since I had to cancel (AGAIN) my WDW trip due to extreme and ugly family disaster and despair.



Hi Mel!!  XOXOXO  I'm thrilled to see you planning the trip.  I am sorry to hear about the family disaster.  I knew I hadn't seen you on either website until recently.  I am here if I can answer any more questions about Disneyland and the food.  I was just there 2/21-24 so it is all fresh in my mind.


----------



## La2kw

travelmel said:


> oh yes, oh yes, good to know. The Troub Tav looked like a great option for us for lunch. We have vegetarians in our party and we want to eat as healthy as we can for MEALS so that we can have crap for snacks whenever we want! (how's that for justification!?)



Bengal BBQ also has some healthy skewers, and an excellent veggie one.  If you are worried about calories, you can ask for the sauce on the side.  The tiger tails breadsticks are really good too.


----------



## Tink rules

Can you guys please give me some tips on how to do DL during Lent???? I'll be there on Good Friday and I was wondering where I can get fish or non meat meals...


----------



## spacemermaid

Tink rules said:


> Can you guys please give me some tips on how to do DL during Lent???? I'll be there on Good Friday and I was wondering where I can get fish or non meat meals...



Stage Door (by the Golden Horseshoe) has some really good fish & chips. You can get clam chowder in a bread bowl at French Market, fish tacos at Rancho del Zocalo, or a salad with grilled (or blackened...can't remember as it's been quite awhile since I had it) salmon at Cafe' Orleans. Blue Bayou has crabcakes, and a salmon meal. Then there's the chicken/alfredo sauce fusilli at Pizza Port, which you can order without the chicken for a meat-free meal. Those are all the places I can think of offhand that have seafood; here's a link to all the Park's menus that will probably have even more options that I've not listed: http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/menus.htm


----------



## travelmel

kaoden39 said:


> Hi Mel!!  XOXOXO  I'm thrilled to see you planning the trip.  I am sorry to hear about the family disaster.  I knew I hadn't seen you on either website until recently.  I am here if I can answer any more questions about Disneyland and the food.  I was just there 2/21-24 so it is all fresh in my mind.



Thanks Mama... I do have questions.. I'll have to think of them. LOL  Oh yea, one question was about Blue Bayou. When we went it was $4 for a split plate charge and they did not give an extra soup/salad anymore. Now the split plate charge is listed at TWELVE BUCKS!  What gives? 

Do you know if it's possible to get the pretzel sandwhich bread anywhere other than Carnation Cafe 1/2 sand and soup meal? Is there a big difference between the beniets inside the sit down rest (can't think of the name.. orleans?) and the CS or outside stand version of beniets? No idea how to spell benyay.


----------



## kaoden39

travelmel said:


> Thanks Mama... I do have questions.. I'll have to think of them. LOL  Oh yea, one question was about Blue Bayou. When we went it was $4 for a split plate charge and they did not give an extra soup/salad anymore. Now the split plate charge is listed at TWELVE BUCKS!  What gives?
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to get the pretzel sandwhich bread anywhere other than Carnation Cafe 1/2 sand and soup meal? Is there a big difference between the beniets inside the sit down rest (can't think of the name.. orleans?) and the CS or outside stand version of beniets? No idea how to spell benyay.



The Blue Bayou split cost does now include their own soup or salad whichever.  And well honestly we skipped Blue Bayou this trip and ate at Cafe Orleans and it was wonderful and far less money and that is the location in the park to get beignets.  You can go to Ralph Brennan's in DTD to get more of an authentic beignets.  My spelling is probably skewered.   The pretzel bread I am not sure on that.  Have you looked at the menus on allears.net?  They have pretty accurate menus on there.


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Soo with St patty's day upon us, I am going to try and remember to take a photo of what ever I eat at the uva Bar for the St. patty's day festivities/special... I put out a thread on it, but they will be having a special menu, witch actually started yesterday! ..and goes till the 19th!*[/FONT]

*MY st patty's day DTD thread*


*uva/catal st pattys day menu!*


----------



## travelmel

kaoden39 said:


> The Blue Bayou split cost does now include their own soup or salad whichever.  And well honestly we skipped Blue Bayou this trip and ate at Cafe Orleans and it was wonderful and far less money and that is the location in the park to get beignets.  You can go to Ralph Brennan's in DTD to get more of an authentic beignets.  My spelling is probably skewered.   The pretzel bread I am not sure on that.  Have you looked at the menus on allears.net?  They have pretty accurate menus on there.



I just can't believe they charge $12 for you to have a salad and HALF of an ALREADY OVERPRICED MEAL YOU'RE PAYING FULL PRICE FOR ALREADY!    Man that's irritating!


----------



## kaoden39

travelmel said:


> I just can't believe they charge $12 for you to have a salad and HALF of an ALREADY OVERPRICED MEAL YOU'RE PAYING FULL PRICE FOR ALREADY!    Man that's irritating!



I think it is way over priced myself and I am kind of cheap.  It is a rare thing for us to eat there.  May I suggest Cafe Orleans?  It is a cheaper alternative and if you want the famous Monte Cristo they serve it too.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

travelmel said:


> I just can't believe they charge $12 for you to have a salad and HALF of an ALREADY OVERPRICED MEAL YOU'RE PAYING FULL PRICE FOR ALREADY!    Man that's irritating!



The only thing they split is the entree. You each get either soup or salad as well as full servings of the sides from the main meal (IE BB potatoes & veges) so that is 3 things for your $12. However if you just want to actually split the meal (ie share either a soup or salad and split everything on the plate) They will give you an empty plate and you can split it yourself for free.


----------



## franandaj

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Soo with St patty's day upon us, I am going to try and remember to take a photo of what ever I eat at the uva Bar for the St. patty's day festivities/special... I put out a thread on it, but they will be having a special menu, witch actually started yesterday! ..and goes till the 19th!*[/FONT]
> 
> *MY st patty's day DTD thread*
> 
> 
> *uva/catal st pattys day menu!*



WeAre going to the Napa Rose that night.  I wonder if they will have a special menu?


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> WeAre going to the Napa Rose that night.  I wonder if they will have a special menu?


----------



## yupikgal

travelmel said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!   Actually, I was talking specifically about the pretzel BREAD.. at Carnation Cafe



The pretzel bread is delicious, and we had it with 1/2 turkey sandwich & soup at the CC.  I'm pretty sure they serve it at other restaurants too...they also sell Mickey bread in downtown disney at the bakery...


----------



## travelmel

TheColtonsMom said:


> The only thing they split is the entree. You each get either soup or salad as well as full servings of the sides from the main meal (IE BB potatoes & veges) so that is 3 things for your $12. However if you just want to actually split the meal (ie share either a soup or salad and split everything on the plate) They will give you an empty plate and you can split it yourself for free.



Interesting. I did not know you could split it yourself for free. Last time we went it was mandatory $4 split plate fee and they split the whole thing down the middle (1/2 entree, 1/2 sides, salad came on one plate and was not split). Thank you for clarifying that.  



yupikgal said:


> The pretzel bread is delicious, and we had it with 1/2 turkey sandwich & soup at the CC.  I'm pretty sure they serve it at other restaurants too...they also sell Mickey bread in downtown disney at the bakery...



Ohhhh... good to know!


----------



## MikeAidanEoinMom

anyone have a picture of   Spinach and Ricotta Agnolotti
Topped with fresh spinach, sun dried tomatoes, julienne onions, and asparagus served in a light mushroom broth at Ariel's grotto??? I am not a big fan of mushrooms but mostly because of texture...was wondering about the broth


----------



## Funball

franandaj said:


> WeAre going to the Napa Rose that night.  I wonder if they will have a special menu?




i don't think so. i think it's just DTD uva and catal,maybe house of blues...i did not read about any other disney place doing anything for st. pat's


----------



## TheColtonsMom

travelmel said:


> Interesting. I did not know you could split it yourself for free. Last time we went it was mandatory $4 split plate fee and they split the whole thing down the middle (1/2 entree, 1/2 sides, salad came on one plate and was not split). Thank you for clarifying that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh... good to know!



That is what Disney dining told us (we were planning to split so I asked) and I have seen it on the boards quite a few times..although we did not do it ourselves because we could not agree on an entree LOL


----------



## franandaj

MikeAidanEoinMom said:


> anyone have a picture of   Spinach and Ricotta Agnolotti
> Topped with fresh spinach, sun dried tomatoes, julienne onions, and asparagus served in a light mushroom broth at Ariel's grotto??? I am not a big fan of mushrooms but mostly because of texture...was wondering about the broth



I got this when we ate there, it was DElish!  

Here's two views of it


----------



## Funball

selection of irish cheeses from Uva Bar for St. patty's DAy-this menu runs till the 19th so you can still get it.

ok her is the pros about it—it was good, the cheese was fresh, everything meshed well together, it was worth the price..

the cons- the bread that was served with it was not enough, because I still had a large chunk of the cheese in the middle (in photo) and nothing to put it on, and it was kinda rich to each alone. I did not think to ask if I could get more bread,but alas if someone orders this before ther 19th see if you can get more bread...


nether the less, it was worth $8 and made a great dinner for me!






March 17th is not complete with out green beer, i do not know what beeer they used as i just asked for the green beere special $5 for that,it probably was bud light, it tasted like it. but it was worth it!


----------



## Funball

sorry double post....


----------



## MikeAidanEoinMom

franandaj said:


> I got this when we ate there, it was DElish!
> 
> Here's two views of it



Thanks!!!


----------



## Tink rules

What was that dish like?  It's not what I pictured at all..


----------



## franandaj

It was crazy pasta goodnees, I really enoyed it,but still had the pasta sort of flavor you would like.  Others in my party had the tri tip and they liked it, but I was very happy with the pasta, it was a little cheesy with the vegetables too.


----------



## tlovesdis

We were in Disneyland a couple o weeks ago and had lunch at our #1 place to eat, Cafe Orleans.  Here's some of what we had:

Three cheese Monte Cristo:





French Onion soup:





Pomme Frites:





Mickey Beniges (I don't know how to spell it!  LOL)


----------



## TheColtonsMom

When oh when are we going to get a DIS review of Hungry Bear?


----------



## marciemouse

Got back last Wednesday from 4 days of park hopping! Sorry no pics, but here's a few little reviews!

Carnation Cafe: lunch was great as usual. Steak melt, baked potato soup & Chef's salad. All very good! This is our must-do dining for each trip, and it was as good as always.

We also ate breakfast at CC one day. Our first time for that. It was good but nothing to jump up and down over. Kitchen was a little slow. Croissant sandwich for DH and the Benedict for me. My eggs were over-cooked. Breakfast potatoes were good. "Side of fruit" consisted of one large strawberry and two orange wedges. DD did enjoy her first ever Mickey waffles though! In the future, CC will remain a lunch spot for us, I think.

Marceline's Confectionery: got an Oreo brownie. Ehh. Not moist enough and no brownie flavor. Not as good as the Ghiradelli ones from a mix.  

JK Express: Yummy as always. DD3 (a picky eater) ate the seasoned chicken fingers with no issues. Shrimp po-boy for DH and popcorn shrimp for me. The shrimp are perfectly breaded and seasoned. This place is a fabulous value and good quality.

Tomorrowland Terrace: breakfast one morning. DH got the burrito, which was good but had a LOT of chorizo. DD and I shared the platter. Eggs and potatoes were good, and the biscuit was nice and soft. The bacon was a bit on the weak and lame side, but edible. 

Pacific Wharf: broccoli cheese soup for DD. She snarfs this stuff down! (bonus: loves feeding leftover bread to the ducks) Sonoma salad for me. It wasn't as good as last time I got it, and I won't get it again. AT least this time the line was just inside the door instead of way out!

Cucina Cucamonga: DH got the soft tacos. He said they were okay, but not anything special.

At some point in DCA (at the bakery counter in the big store on the left as you enter the park), we purchased a small chocolate cupcake. It was soft and moist and yummy. 

I can't wait to go back again when I'm not on a low card and low sugar diet! (corn dogs! pretzels! ice cream! Mickey bars! Yeah, now we know why I'm on a diet in the first place...)

Off property, we ate dinner at Marri's one night. (next to best Western Pavilions) It was really, really good and a great value. HUGE portions. Highly recommend it! They deliver to area hotels for free, too.


----------



## groovygirl927

Tink rules said:


> Can you guys please give me some tips on how to do DL during Lent???? I'll be there on Good Friday and I was wondering where I can get fish or non meat meals...



I am not eating meat at all during lent this year.  We are going to go to Disneyland at least once before Easter.  I want to try the fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear or Three-Cheese Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans.  I have had the fish and chips at the Golden Horseshoe not my favorite but I have a friend who loves it.  (My favorite there is a hot fudge sundae that I get in a waffle cone instead of with cookies)


----------



## Tink rules

Ohhh I could do ice cream...   thanks!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

travelmel said:


> Was this tasty?  How were the lobster nachos? Is that place inside the DCA?



We had the lobster nachos on our trip last October, and they were absolutely delicious, as was the white sangria.  That made a fantastic lunch on our last day there.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

To answer a question about the pretzel bread, the bread at WDW is not a sandwich type bread, it is more of a very nice-sized bread stick that is great for dunking in to the incredible Cheddar cheese soup at La Cellier.  

I haven't eaten the pretzel bread at Carnation Cafe, but will definitely give it a try on my next trip.  If the flavor is the same as WDW, it will be delicious, I know.


----------



## damaris13

I just saw the picture of the ice cream sundae served with a pin...is that still around?  And still $10.95?  My DH and I have been trading pins at WDW for years and look forward to trading at DL this summer with our DD.  We'll definitely get this as our afternoon snack if it's still around.


----------



## DizneyDogs

damaris13 said:


> I just saw the picture of the ice cream sundae served with a pin...is that still around?  And still $10.95?  My DH and I have been trading pins at WDW for years and look forward to trading at DL this summer with our DD.  We'll definitely get this as our afternoon snack if it's still around.



That's at the Disney Soda Fountain in Hollywood (about 30-45 minutes away from Disneyland)


----------



## indiesgirl4ever

Hey guys, I don't have a pic but I got a cupcake from that little shack in DTD it was red vevet and honestly I would not recommend it, I honestly nearly up chucked, it was disgusting.( I swear I'm not over exaggerating) I hope the other cupcakes aren't as that repulsive, I have had red velvet in the park and they were a bit more decent then those, I don't know, to me I cant find a good red velvet at DLR


----------



## Snurk71

marciemouse said:


> Marceline's Confectionery: got an Oreo brownie. Ehh. Not moist enough and no brownie flavor. Not as good as the Ghiradelli ones from a mix.



We got an Oreo brownie our first night last week, based on the worker's recommendation for which one would be more gooey/fudgy (vs the triple chocolate).  The Oreo was dry and not worth it.  So we switched to the triple chocolate brownie for the rest of the trip (probably bought close to 10 of them amongst 4 of our party) and couldn't have been happier - nice and soft/fudgy inside.

So the triple chocolate is where it's at for brownies!!


----------



## franandaj

Now I apologize if this is a duplicate post, but I have been looking for the last hour or so and can't find these pictures that I meant to post.  I was lucky enough to go to Club 33 for my birthday last year.  Here are some shots of the buffet.































\


----------



## thmar

Wow!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thought I'd share some of the pics from meals I had during my 8 day trip to DL in early March.

This is from Ariel's Grotto World of Color Dining Package.

You're started with a basket of fresh, warm bread with 3 sauces.






Our 4 person group went with the Cured Meats & Shellfish Antipasti, which consisted of: Proscuitto, chirizo, olives, tomatoes, cheese, wasabi vinigrette on clams & shrimp & a garden salad.














We had 2 different entrees........Santa Maria Tri-tip & Fillet of Redfish.










The dessert course has: Chocolate Molten Lava Cake, Tiramusi Chocolate Cups, Passion Fruit, Green Apple Mousse, Macaroons, Chocolate Ganache Triangles, Mixed berries & White Chocolate Filmstrip.






The meal was very good & filling.  Everything tasted fresh & no complaints were heard from our table.  The service was good & I felt the $39.99 per person was well worth it for a great meal & fantastic viewing area for the WoC show.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We did the Carnation Cafe for breakfast.  The entrees at our table was Oscar's Choice & the Cinnamon Roll French Toast.










This is one of my favorite breakfast places, sitting in the middle of Main Street.....this is an outside cafe with red & white umbrellas over the tables.  You can sit & people watch as you enjoy a very well cooked breakfast.  If you go during the week, you might even get to meet Chef Oscar himself.  He's a wonderful man who loves to share his kitchen secrets with you!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our large group had lunch at the Celebration BBQ.  This is an all-you-can-eat meal with BBQ Chicken & Ribs, Baked Beans, Coleslaw & Cornbread Muffins.  If you do the dinner you also get Smoked Sausage & Corn on the Cob wheels.














As soon as you start running low on something, they'll fill it back up for you.  No need to leave this meal hungry!!

They also offer up some tasty desserts.  This is the family-size Chocolate Chip Cookie Bake with Vanilla Ice Cream & Hot Fudge.






These are a couple of the individual desserts of Strawberry Shortcake & Apple Crisp.










The meal does not include drinks, but for $2.99 you can have your choice of soda or iced tea that will be filled up through out the meal.

This is a very finger licking tasty meal with entertainment of singing, guitar playing & piano playing.  Miss Chris is your hostess who will sing & also get the audience participating.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We notice a lot of talk about Mimi's Restaurant on the Dis, but no one seems to talk about Millie's Restaurant right next door.  The last 2 trips, we have had dinner here & really thought it was good.  Millie's sits in front of the Fairfield Inn on Harbor Blvd sitting between Mimi's & McDonald's.  We have never had an issue getting in & seated & the service has always been very good.  






This trip my husband & I had the Fish-n-Chips & the Quesadilla Burger.

The fish was flavorful & flaky & my husband's burger was HUGE!!  He couldn't eat all of it & he has a good appetite.










Just wanted people to know that there are options out on Harbor to get a good meal & good service at a decent price!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

My husband & I did the Surf's Up with Mickey breakfast held at the PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel.  This is the only character meal that Mickey appears at.  This is a fun, smaller character meal with Mickey & usually Stitch.  We have also seen Minnie, Goofy, Max & Pluto.  They have a buffet with favorites & also things like peanut-butter & chocolate french toast, flat bread breakfast pizza & a mexican egg/tortilla dish to name a few.






























This has become our favorite character meal!!  We love the different choices on the buffet, we love the service & the character interaction is really good here......with less people, you get more time with the characters & sometimes you get multiple visits from them.  They also get up & dance with the kids, teach the kids to surf & hula hoop, etc.  A real fun meal!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Are you looking for a taste of New Orlean's?  Then head into DTD & go to Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.

We started with 2 appetizers, the Soup 1-1-1 which was French Onion Soup, Gumbo Ya-Ya & the Chef's Creation & the Louisiana Crab Cake.










Both appetizers were really good & I would have been happy with just those items as my dinner!!

Our entrees were the Royal Street Chicken & the nightly special of Jazz Kitchen Jambalaya.










The jambalaya came out in a large bowl.....the picture might not give it justice......but it was a huge serving!!  I could have easily fed my family with the serving they gave me.  My husband loved his chicken & sweet potatoes & the jambalaya was good with the andouille sausage.

For dessert, since we were celebrating our anniversary, we went with the Banana's Foster which is prepared tableside!!










As I was snapping pictures, our waiter advised me to move back....way back to capture the flame when the rum was added......look at this!!!!






Finishing it up & the delicious, scrumptous dessert!!










Highly recommend this restaurant for it's cajun, New Orlean's inspired food, and for the atmosphere & service.  If you get a chance to experience the Banana's Foster.....you won't be sorry!


----------



## DizNee Luver

PCH Grill at the Paradise Pier Hotel offers a wonderful selection of dinner favorites.  We have dinner here every trip.  We shared the appetizer of cheesy/bacon fries & then shared the Fish-n-Chips entree.  I always get the fish at this restaurant.....it's so good, hot, crispy & delicious.  The food here is inspired by California cuisine.  Great service, good prices & worth the walk if you're not staying at this hotel.






This was a split dinner.......plenty of food.....can't even imagine trying to eat the entire entree alone!






Before we left that evening.....a birthday party was being set up & they wheeled out this cake.....I asked permission to take a picture of it.......HOW CUTE IS THIS????


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, last one........

How about some Gibson Girl Ice Cream??










After many trips to Disneyland, I finally experienced my first Gibson Girl sundae!!!  The Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae!!!  Oh my goodness..... pure heaven in a bowl!!!






I now understand the long line we see everytime we pass by........time for a FP machine!!!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

i love all your great reviews DizNee Lover. your pictures are making my mouth water


----------



## PoohNFriends

Diznee Luver, can I have 2nds!?!

Wish there wasn't just 2 of us planning of going to Celebration Roundup because I really want some of that cookie dessert, but I know our bellies will be too full of BBQ to even try to share it!  At least I think we could manage that cookie sundae from Gibson Girl!

Whoa, look at that flame on your bananas foster!  Please tell me it was as good as it looks and worth the $$ spent on it?  Also don't think we could do a full dinner and that dessert - do you (or anyone else) know if just some apps (at least 2) and desssert are ok there or is that frowned upon.  The other option would be an app + a shared dinner or a dinner for each of us, but I know all 3 courses will not fit in our bellies comfortably!


----------



## DizNee Luver

disneyobsessed808 said:


> i love all your great reviews DizNee Lover. your pictures are making my mouth water



Thank You......gotta love that Food Porn!! 



PoohNFriends said:


> Diznee Luver, can I have 2nds!?!
> 
> Wish there wasn't just 2 of us planning of going to Celebration Roundup because I really want some of that cookie dessert, but I know our bellies will be too full of BBQ to even try to share it!  At least I think we could manage that cookie sundae from Gibson Girl!
> 
> Whoa, look at that flame on your bananas foster!  Please tell me it was as good as it looks and worth the $$ spent on it?  Also don't think we could do a full dinner and that dessert - do you (or anyone else) know if just some apps (at least 2) and desssert are ok there or is that frowned upon.  The other option would be an app + a shared dinner or a dinner for each of us, but I know all 3 courses will not fit in our bellies comfortably!



The banana's foster ($17) was fantastic!!!  My favorite dessert is ice cream with caramel & bananas.....so this was right up my alley!!

We finished our apps, but I didn't eat much of the entree......we knew we were doing the dessert.....so I made sure to leave room for it.  I imagine you could do a couple apps & then dessert.........you'd still be spending money with them.  Next time I go, I'd order an app & no entree.....the app would plenty for me.......sure hope they'd let me do that!


----------



## groovygirl927

Me and my daughter ate at the Hungry Bear for lunch this last friday.  Enjoyed if very much.  We shared the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich with the zesty slaw, ordered a side of sweet potato fries, Lemon Bumblebee Cupcake, and the Blueberry Pie.  
 we both loved the sandwich, my DD stated best sandwich she ever ate (wanted another one later on) the zesty slaw was good I enjoyed the sweet potato fries but DD liked the zesty slaw better.  She said "we make these fries at home"  We each ate half the desserts both were good but enjoyed the meal more. 

We will definately eat there again. Next time we go we want to try the onion rings with the meal They looked so yummy.

We ate there around 11:30 it wasn't very crowded.  There were lots of seats upstairs but we ate downstairs (We always like sitting by the water)  there were lots of families sitting down there eating there lunches from home. This one of our favorite places to sit and eat our snacks from home.  When we left it still didn't seem to crowded.






Tisha being silly before we try the blueberry pie.





Monica


----------



## franandaj

PoohNFriends said:


> Diznee Luver, can I have 2nds!?!
> 
> Wish there wasn't just 2 of us planning of going to Celebration Roundup because I really want some of that cookie dessert, but I know our bellies will be too full of BBQ to even try to share it!  At least I think we could manage that cookie sundae from Gibson Girl!
> 
> Whoa, look at that flame on your bananas foster!  Please tell me it was as good as it looks and worth the $$ spent on it?  Also don't think we could do a full dinner and that dessert - do you (or anyone else) know if just some apps (at least 2) and desssert are ok there or is that frowned upon.  The other option would be an app + a shared dinner or a dinner for each of us, but I know all 3 courses will not fit in our bellies comfortably!



When we ate there we just got the bread and two apps, then had the bread pudding for desert. That was really good too!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Chicken Thai Coconut Curry bowl





Chicken Teriyaki Bowl


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Great reviews, thank you!

I find myself really wanting to try the fried green tomato sandwich even though I don't care much for tomato's.  It just looks so good.  Not sure if I will on our next trip or not.  I would hate to waste $10.


----------



## franandaj

Thanks for posting the pictures from the Lucky Fortune Company, I've never had any of the bowls from there and they look pretty good!


----------



## blackjackdelta

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Chicken Thai Coconut Curry bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Teriyaki Bowl


 
Love your photo's, was the food really good. I need a place to get oriental food and have always ordered out and had it delivered.

Jack


----------



## Queenbillabong

DizNee Luver said:


> I now understand the long line we see everytime we pass by........time for a FP machine!!!



I want this - looks so good 



GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Chicken Thai Coconut Curry bowl



How was the Thai Coconut Curry - was it spicy or more sweet?  I don't think I've ever had food here (or even seen it open!)


----------



## yupikgal

Groovygirl, thanks for posting the pics of the Fried Green Tomato sandwich, I'm definately going to have it when we're there next month!  I just told my daughter that her and I should share the same meal that you had, I can't wait for the cupcake & blueberry pie too!

Also, thanks Goofyonthehighseas for posting the bowls from Lucky Fortune, we've never eaten there, I might just have to now!  YUM! Was it tasty??


----------



## thmar

DizNee Luver said:


> Thought I'd share some of the pics from meals I had during my 8 day trip to DL in early March.
> 
> This is from Ariel's Grotto World of Color Dining Package.
> 
> You're started with a basket of fresh, warm bread with 3 sauces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 4 person group went with the Cured Meats & Shellfish Antipasti, which consisted of: Proscuitto, chirizo, olives, tomatoes, cheese, wasabi vinigrette on clams & shrimp & a garden salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had 2 different entrees........Santa Maria Tri-tip & Fillet of Redfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dessert course has: Chocolate Molten Lava Cake, Tiramusi Chocolate Cups, Passion Fruit, Green Apple Mousse, Macaroons, Chocolate Ganache Triangles, Mixed berries & White Chocolate Filmstrip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meal was very good & filling.  Everything tasted fresh & no complaints were heard from our table.  The service was good & I felt the $39.99 per person was well worth it for a great meal & fantastic viewing area for the WoC show.



This looks wonderful!!  How does this work?  Do you eat at the Grotto and then go to a special viewing area, or what?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DizNee Luver

thmar said:


> This looks wonderful!!  How does this work?  Do you eat at the Grotto and then go to a special viewing area, or what?  Thanks in advance.



Yes that's correct.  You'll need to call Disney Dining & ask for the WoC dining package at Ariel's Grotto.  If they are showing 2 shows, request the show you want to see & they'll give you the dining times available.

It cost $39.99 per adult.....sorry not sure on the kids price, since we didn't have them with us on this trip.  When you pay your bill, you will receive a FP for each person.  You will go to the Blue Dining Preferred Viewing Area (basically in the center).  When it's time to line up for the show, they'll have each color roped off separately, just show a CM your FP & they'll get you in the right line.  

If you get in line as soon as they start setting up the ropes, you can get yourself on the railing......so you won't have someone standing right in front of you.  I'm not sure what time they set those up, but it seems to me it was around 6:30???


----------



## yupikgal

Laurie, that looks great!  I'm not a huge seafood fan, so I would probably skip the shrimp & clams, (although I do love clam chowder) I guess I'm just picky about which seafood I like, I would love the main course fish dish, it looks great!  And of course, the desserts look FAB!! Did you have to tip too, or is it included in the price?  I'm just not sure our teens would like the meal, especially our picky daughter..(sorry Kelsey) She would like the bread though...that looks delicious! Just curious, did they have another choice of appetizers?  I would love it, but Kelsey's not much of a meat eater, and she doesn't like olives...I guess she could just eat the cheese or salad.  Also, do they give one big salad for everyone to share or do they give individual plates?  Thanks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

You can chose the Meat & Shellfish or the Grilled Vegies & Cheese.

Both are good.  The 3 tiered serving dishes are family style.  So the salad is on the one plate & you take from that to your own small app plate.

The tip was not included, but I think drinks are (non-alcoholic).


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

franandaj said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures from the Lucky Fortune Company, I've never had any of the bowls from there and they look pretty good!





blackjackdelta said:


> Love your photo's, was the food really good. I need a place to get oriental food and have always ordered out and had it delivered.
> 
> Jack



Thanks! Yes they are as good as they look. My new favorite lunch while at DL is the curry bowl. It has a good flavor and they have sriracha sauce packets to kick it up if you want. Still need to try the orange and Spicy Korean bowls.


----------



## yupikgal

Thanks again Laurie!  I'll see if the family would want to do it...

Goofyonthehighseas, I will definately want to try the curry bowl then, since I love curry!


----------



## yupikgal

Laurie, I LOVE the Carnation Cafe!  I've had Oscars Choice, it's delicious and filling!  The cinnamon roll french toast looks yummy, but I think I'd have to share it, it looks a little sweet for me...I like a little bit of this and a little bit of that.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## spacemermaid

Wow...I don't check this thread for awhile, and I open it up to see so many great food pics! Thanks for posting all of them so I can live vicariously! That fried-green-tomato sandwich looks particularly dee-licious


----------



## thmar

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes that's correct.  You'll need to call Disney Dining & ask for the WoC dining package at Ariel's Grotto.  If they are showing 2 shows, request the show you want to see & they'll give you the dining times available.
> 
> It cost $39.99 per adult.....sorry not sure on the kids price, since we didn't have them with us on this trip.  When you pay your bill, you will receive a FP for each person.  You will go to the Blue Dining Preferred Viewing Area (basically in the center).  When it's time to line up for the show, they'll have each color roped off separately, just show a CM your FP & they'll get you in the right line.
> 
> If you get in line as soon as they start setting up the ropes, you can get yourself on the railing......so you won't have someone standing right in front of you.  I'm not sure what time they set those up, but it seems to me it was around 6:30???



*THANKS!! *


----------



## smiley_face2

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Thanks! Yes they are as good as they look. My new favorite lunch while at DL is the curry bowl. It has a good flavor and they have sriracha sauce packets to kick it up if you want. Still need to try the orange and Spicy Korean bowls.



The orange one is amazing! sorry no picture though.


----------



## jory29

blackjackdelta said:


> Love your photo's, was the food really good. I need a place to get oriental food and have always ordered out and had it delivered.
> 
> Jack



Jack, where does your family order oriental food from? We would love to order in some time.

Anyone else find the BBQ roundup a good waste of food if they keep filling up the food dishes? How much leftover is there, and are people taking their leftovers 'home.' ?

This is a huge dilemma for us, we would rather be underfed at meals and buy a snack later if need be, rather than pay more money, and have leftover food that I fear will spoil if I lug it in my bag during the day, so very rarely do we take leftovers back to the hotel fridge, if we do, only if we just ate on our way back to the hotel.

Saving the bread for the ducks though, is great!! 

Re: Fried Green Tomato sandwich - looks like whole wheat bread dusted with oatmeal on top - anyone know if it is whole wheat bread? I can't eat whole wheat breads.


----------



## blackjackdelta

jory29 said:


> Jack, where does your family order oriental food from? We would love to order in some time.
> 
> Anyone else find the BBQ roundup a good waste of food if they keep filling up the food dishes? How much leftover is there, and are people taking their leftovers 'home.' ?
> 
> This is a huge dilemma for us, we would rather be underfed at meals and buy a snack later if need be, rather than pay more money, and have leftover food that I fear will spoil if I lug it in my bag during the day, so very rarely do we take leftovers back to the hotel fridge, if we do, only if we just ate on our way back to the hotel.
> 
> Saving the bread for the ducks though, is great!!
> 
> Re: Fried Green Tomato sandwich - looks like whole wheat bread dusted with oatmeal on top - anyone know if it is whole wheat bread? I can't eat whole wheat breads.


 
We like Ho-Toys, there are also a couple places closer but do not remeber there names. We picked up a dining guide at RI maingate that lists all the local food places that deliver, I will look for it over the weekend.

We ask the BBQ people not to refill the food unless requested when we were seated and then daughter took the leftovers back to the GCH after the meal, we got out of there around 2000 hrs, great meal though, everyone enjoyed the food.

Jack


----------



## babyruth

oh that is awesome you can take leftovers from the BBQ! We are going on a Tuesday for the first lunch reservation and planning our hotel break right afterwards.


----------



## sonnyjane

jory29 said:


> Re: Fried Green Tomato sandwich - looks like whole wheat bread dusted with oatmeal on top - anyone know if it is whole wheat bread? I can't eat whole wheat breads.



Bummer, yes, it is wheat bread with oats on top


----------



## blackjackdelta

babyruth said:


> oh that is awesome you can take leftovers from the BBQ! We are going on a Tuesday for the first lunch reservation and planning our hotel break right afterwards.


 
I always ask and they were closing since we were the last sitting of the night. It never hurts to ask about taking left overs from anywhere.

Jack


----------



## mrsbann

I love this thread so bumping.


----------



## aleighc1

Can you split items at the Carnation Cafe? Some of their lunch items look really yummy, but their kids menu isn't great.  I think my kids would much prefer something off the adult lunch menu, but it would be way too much food for just one of them to eat alone. Would they charge a fee for splitting the meal like some of the other restaurants do?


----------



## blackjackdelta

aleighc1 said:


> Can you split items at the Carnation Cafe? Some of their lunch items look really yummy, but their kids menu isn't great. I think my kids would much prefer something off the adult lunch menu, but it would be way too much food for just one of them to eat alone. Would they charge a fee for splitting the meal like some of the other restaurants do?


 
I would ask to share not split the meal. We have never had an issue with them when asked.

Jack


----------



## aleighc1

blackjackdelta said:


> I would ask to share not split the meal. We have never had an issue with them when asked.
> 
> Jack



Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## jory29

blackjackdelta said:


> We like Ho-Toys, there are also a couple places closer but do not remeber there names. We picked up a dining guide at RI maingate that lists all the local food places that deliver, I will look for it over the weekend.
> 
> We ask the BBQ people not to refill the food unless requested when we were seated and then daughter took the leftovers back to the GCH after the meal, we got out of there around 2000 hrs, great meal though, everyone enjoyed the food.
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the tip, Jack, Re: Ho-Toys... we just might give it a try!


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

spacemermaid said:


> That fried-green-tomato sandwich looks particularly dee-licious



I loooove the fried green tomato sandwich! I order it every time I go now. It's so good!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Rocky Road Cups


----------



## fronkfam

Those Rocky Road Cups look YUMMY!!  Where did you find them?


----------



## PrincessSitka

Those Rocky Road cups look great,


----------



## Disney Princess

fronkfam said:


> Those Rocky Road Cups look YUMMY!!  Where did you find them?



I second that question.  I would love to know where I can find these.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

fronkfam said:


> Those Rocky Road Cups look YUMMY!!  Where did you find them?





PrincessSitka said:


> Those Rocky Road cups look great,





Disney Princess said:


> I second that question.  I would love to know where I can find these.



They were very yummy! They are at the Mainstreet Candy store as well as Pooh corner. The thing is you have to look really hard to find them, they usually don't have many out. 

Some more to tempt you...











Peanutbutter dreams


----------



## mariezp

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Some more to tempt you...


Yep you've done your part to tempt us alrighty!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say maybe even a little torture!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I had me some of those chocolate covered strawberries!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## spacemermaid

GoofyontheHiSeas, that dessert tray is so cute! Did they taste as good as they look? How was the meal itsself?


----------



## Lights_Out

I know these items were posted a hundred times, but here's my contribution!

*Cafe Orleans*

Pommes Frites





Monte Cristo Sandwich





Mardi Gras Chicken Sandwich









Pomme frites were glorious as usual. Monte Cristo was good and fatty. The chicken sandwich was good as well, but not something I would order again. It's just not worth 18 dollars for a normal tasting chicken sandwich. The side sauce didn't really intrigue me either... it kinda tasted like honey mustard. The sweet potato fries were _alright_. The bun was good though.
_(sidenote: I don't want to put off anyone from ordering the chicken sandwich. If it intrigues you... Go for it! Different people have different tastes! It was definitely one of the best chicken sandwiches I've ever had, I guess I was just expecting more... which is kind of silly on my part, how much better can a chicken sandwich get? Lol!)_ :


----------



## DizneyDogs

yum sweet potato waffle fries!


----------



## dlander

So fun to have this thread bumped! We will be going this Mother's Day to the Royal Brunch at the Disneyland Hotel.  Then the following week we were lucky enough to get lunch at Club 33 to celebrate our daughter's graduation  I love Disneyland


----------



## MattsPrincess

Thought I had posted in here already, guess not. Anyways, this is from November 2010.

*Riverbelle: *
turkey sandwich




this was mine, and I loved it. the bread was still fresh and soft, even though it was about 9pm. the turkey was a TAD dry, but I prefer it that way so it wasn't a problem for me.

pulled pork sandwich




Dh got this and also loved it. He said the flavor was just about perfect, meat was tender, etc. Also, the pickle spears were good, not too sour. We got beans which Dh said were good, and fruit but we didn't try that. We felt, for the size of the portions and how long we stayed full, this was worth the price, which was around $20.

*Plaza Inn Breakfast* (character meal)




biscuits and gravy, hot cocoa, sausage, and fresh fruit plate. This was the 3rd plate Dh grabbed, and he still ate it all. I only tried the cocoa and some fruit, both of which were very good. The only complaint he has was the sausage, which he said was rock hard, and honestly didn't look too good to me either. He said the biscuits and gravy were super good, just like he's used to his southern family making. The fruit was cool and crisp, lots of flavor.





mickey waffles, croissant, and apple juice. the juice is just regular minute maid, but was very good and cold. the croissant was great, fresh and flaky but still soft. the waffles were perfect, fluffy with a little crisp, great flavor.





orange juice, made to order omelette, orange slices. DH's first plate...this was gone almost too fast for me to get a pic! the omelette had cheese, jalepeno, and sausage. he loved it, said it was the best he's ever had. the orange juice was very fresh and good...not sure if this was minute maid too or fresh squeezed. the orange was one of the best i've ever tasted, so juicy and refreshing.





mickey waffles w/ fresh blueberries, french toast. Dh also loved the waffles, but said he put too much blueberry on top and they kind of overwhelmed the waffle. loved the french toast. I tried a bit of the syrup and it was very good.

This cost about $60, and we both agreed that between the food, characters, and location it was well beyond worth every penny. Would do this meal again anytime.

*WoC Picnics:*
Kids PB&J w/ water








I liked this quite a bit. I'm not the biggest fan of the uncrustables, and was worried about that, but it was good. It was still cold when I ate it, so it wasn't all goopy or anything. The cupcake was really good, but a bit dry for me. Apples were great.

Adult Chicken meal w/coke




DH loved this. He was a little put off at the thought of eating cold chicken, but we ended up taking these back to our hotel so he stuck it in the microwave. He said it was really good, great flavor. He loved the apple pie slice. He was just so-so about the slaw and potato salad, but leaning toward the better side.

This cost $30, and we agreed we would get these meals again, with or without the show.

*Other:*
We also got bread bowls from La Brea Express, but it was too dark to get a good pic. DH got the chili and I got chicken noodle. We bothed LOVED these and agree they were the best bread bowls we've ever had. It was a chilly night, so sitting and eating these both filled and warmed us. We were also able to wrap up our extra bread (the part they scoop out) and save it for a snack the next morning. I think this cost around $20, and was worth it. We both still talk about/crave these stupid things.

Dh got one of the chocolate covered marshmellow sticks, not the tigger tail but the plain chocolate kind. While he said it was very good, he said he wouldn't get it again without having someone to split it with, as it was too rich.

We got milk chocolate and peppermint fudge, both of which were amazing. DH preferred the chocolate, me the mint. They were both so creamy...very melt-in-your-mouth. great texture, full flavor...wonderful.

And last but not least...that staple of Christmastime eating...




this is the gingerbread man cookie you get on the Holiday Tour. Hands down, the most perfect one i've ever had, same for DH. It was soft, but not so soft it fell apart. The flavor was obvious, but not overpowering. I wasn't in love with the chocolate, and gave my ears to DH. I would take the tour again just to get another one of these!


----------



## jory29

LightsOut, it looks as though the sauce with the Pommes Frites had been sitting for some time, as there appears to be a hardened sort of crust on the top of it - do you recall if it was a warmed sauce? I thought it was a cold dipping sauce; when we had it before, it was very good, for sure. Maybe I'm wrong and it is a warmed dipping sauce in which case that crust would be o.k. If it is supposed to be a cold sauce I find it kind of unappealing that there is a hardened crust on it (did it sit too long, maybe, prior to serving?)

Thanks for posting all of the pics!!


----------



## Lights_Out

jory29 said:


> LightsOut, it looks as though the sauce with the Pommes Frites had been sitting for some time, as there appears to be a hardened sort of crust on the top of it - do you recall if it was a warmed sauce? I thought it was a cold dipping sauce; when we had it before, it was very good, for sure. Maybe I'm wrong and it is a warmed dipping sauce in which case that crust would be o.k. If it is supposed to be a cold sauce I find it kind of unappealing that there is a hardened crust on it (did it sit too long, maybe, prior to serving?)
> 
> Thanks for posting all of the pics!!


Every time we've had the pomme frites the sauce had been warm. I did notice that the top layer had hardened (moreso than before), but it wasn't enough to make it unappealing and it tasted the same and the texture was the same. Also, I'll take that remoulade sauce hardened or not!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

We tried Hungry Bear again in April after not eating there in many years. This was due to two reasons 1. They were offering a 25% discount if you ate before 11:30am and we saw they had totally redone their menu. 

Fried Green Tomato Sandwich





I don't like tomatoes so my DD and DW had this one and enjoyed it. 

My other DD had the Turkey Sandwich which my DW said was better than the tomato sandwich. 





I love chili burgers so had the obvious choice, very good.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*YUM!  Keep 'em comin'! *


----------



## spacemermaid

Al the new sandwiches from the Hungry Bear look soooooooo good! Thanks for posting pictures of them


----------



## groovygirl927

jory29 said:


> LightsOut, it looks as though the sauce with the Pommes Frites had been sitting for some time, as there appears to be a hardened sort of crust on the top of it - do you recall if it was a warmed sauce? I thought it was a cold dipping sauce; when we had it before, it was very good, for sure. Maybe I'm wrong and it is a warmed dipping sauce in which case that crust would be o.k. If it is supposed to be a cold sauce I find it kind of unappealing that there is a hardened crust on it (did it sit too long, maybe, prior to serving?)
> 
> Thanks for posting all of the pics!!






GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> We tried Hungry Bear again in April after not eating there in many years. This was due to two reasons 1. They were offering a 25% discount if you ate before 11:30am and we saw they had totally redone their menu.
> 
> 
> I love chili burgers so had the obvious choice, very good.



Love the fried green tomato sandwich I think I am going to try the chili burger next it looks yummy.  I like the onion rings.

Last time we ordered the onion rings they were cold but I took them back and they gave me fresh onion rings so I think if I ever order Pommes Frites (I want to try those and the monte cristo sandwich) and if the sauce didn't look good I would send it back and ask for more.


----------



## mickey22

Can you order the sandwichs from the Hungry Bear protein style (with no bread) ?  I thought I read some where you could?????


----------



## caligirl stuck in va

Thank you for the awesome food pics everyone! I'm not sure when we'll make it back to DLR but I'm always cruising this thread looking for new must eats.  The new sandwiches look good to me.  

I am disappointed to read the Mardi Gras Chicken Sandwich was a "won't order again" as when I saw the picture I said "I am SO getting that!

Plaza Inn breakfast looks like a new Must Do to me!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Lights_Out said:


> I know these items were posted a hundred times, but here's my contribution!
> 
> *Cafe Orleans*
> 
> Pommes Frites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Cristo Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras Chicken Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomme frites were glorious as usual. Monte Cristo was good and fatty. The chicken sandwich was good as well, but not something I would order again. It's just not worth 18 dollars for a normal tasting chicken sandwich. The side sauce didn't really intrigue me either... it kinda tasted like honey mustard. The sweet potato fries were _alright_. The bun was good though.



Hmm.. yes.. yes.. But now which one will I use as my desktop?


----------



## NavyDad01

what are your thoughts on ESPN zone ? Is it pretty good or a overpriced Chilies?


----------



## kaoden39

NavyDad01 said:


> what are your thoughts on ESPN zone ? Is it pretty good or a overpriced Chilies?




We ate there a few times a few years ago.  I enjoyed it, of course I love sports so that made it kind of a fun aspect for me.  The video game area is amazing!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

NavyDad01 said:


> what are your thoughts on ESPN zone ? Is it pretty good or a overpriced Chilies?



We REALLY enjoy ESPN Zone and haven't had a bad meal there yet.  I love their Philly Cheese Steak with baked pot.  It is SO good!  Yes it is over priced but IMO it is a step up from Chilis.


----------



## NavyDad01

kaoden39 said:


> We ate there a few times a few years ago.  I enjoyed it, of course I love sports so that made it kind of a fun aspect for me.  *The video game area is amazing!*





Theres video games ?  Interesting


----------



## NavyDad01

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> We REALLY enjoy ESPN Zone and haven't had a bad meal there yet.  I love their Philly Cheese Steak with baked pot.  It is SO good!  Yes it is over priced but IMO it is a step up from Chilis.



The 3 girls in my group want to go to house of blues and the guys want this , lol 
Looks like the house of blues is too expensive for this trip . lol .. I really love how it shows the menus of this site


----------



## kaoden39

NavyDad01 said:


> Theres video games ?  Interesting



Yes, they are all sports type of games.


----------



## FlameGirl

NavyDad01 said:


> what are your thoughts on ESPN zone ? Is it pretty good or a overpriced Chilies?



If you're going for the food...save your money.  The food is very mediocre (last time I had some really overdone pasta).  We usually end up going though, because my daughter likes to play their video games at least once each trip.


----------



## NavyDad01

How long to get from DCA to Espn Zone


----------



## kaoden39

NavyDad01 said:


> How long to get from DCA to Espn Zone




If you can go through the GCH to DTD it won't take that long at all.  It's quite a short cut.


----------



## NavyDad01

kaoden39 said:


> If you can go through the GCH to DTD it won't take that long at all.  It's quite a short cut.



I'm sry whats the GCH?


----------



## kaoden39

NavyDad01 said:


> I'm sry whats the GCH?





Sorry, it's the Grand California Hotel.


----------



## NavyDad01

kaoden39 said:


> Sorry, it's the Grand California Hotel.



So its in walking distance should I give my self maybe 15min?


----------



## kaoden39

NavyDad01 said:


> So its in walking distance should I give my self maybe 15min?



I think that if you are going through the GCH then yes that would work.  If you are going out of the main gate it might take longer.


----------



## mmmears

kaoden39 said:


> I think that if you are going through the GCH then yes that would work.  If you are going out of the main gate it might take longer.



I agree -- it's quite a short cut if going to the other end of DTD.


----------



## franandaj

The Corn Dog Palace has reopened again and we went there while we were at the Star Tours Preview yesterday!


----------



## charmama4

franandaj said:


> The Corn Dog Palace has reopened again and we went there while we were at the Star Tours Preview yesterday!



This IS good news and boy oh boy look at that corn dog!!!!!!!


----------



## Leash

Probably a silly question but the hot dogs in the corn dogs are beef right?


----------



## DizneyDogs

Leash said:


> Probably a silly question but the hot dogs in the corn dogs are beef right?



not sure about Corn Dog Castle but at the Little Red Wagon when I asked they told me they are beef and turkey


----------



## groovygirl927

franandaj said:


> The Corn Dog Palace has reopened again and we went there while we were at the Star Tours Preview yesterday!



 My favorite


----------



## Leash

DizneyDogs said:


> not sure about Corn Dog Castle but at the Little Red Wagon when I asked they told me they are beef and turkey



Thanks. I had to stop eating red meat which has mostly been ok but oh man am I gonna miss those corn dogs.  When I saw the Corndog Castle was open again it got me thinking so I wanted to check, just in case.


----------



## groovygirl927

NavyDad01 said:


> The 3 girls in my group want to go to house of blues and the guys want this , lol
> Looks like the house of blues is too expensive for this trip . lol .. I really love how it shows the menus of this site



Have you ever tried restaurant.com.  Someone on these boards posted one time when they had an 80% off sale and I got a $25 gift certificate for $2. for the House of Blues There are some restrictions and I need to spend 35 but in the long run it saves money.  My email is acting funny don't know if the last 80% off ended but if you register with them they send emails when they are on specail.


----------



## wvnative

AHhhh. A disney food porn fix. I so cannot wait for a monte cristo and some pomme frittes. Thanks folks!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Nothing new really, but here are some of the things we ate in April.

Hungry Bear.  Kid's Power Pack.  Sometimes you get freeze-dried apple "crisps" and sometimes you get fresh apple slices.






Hungry Bear.  Crispy Chicken Sandwich and Sweet Potato Fries.






Hungry Bear.  Fried Green Tomato Sandwich and Zesty Slaw.  Both were VERY good.  (Could have done without the broken toothpick I chomped down on in my sandwich, though -- ouch.)  The Zesty Slaw is so light and refreshing, but "zesty" makes it sound like it might have an overpowering flavor.  It doesn't at all.  I would have preferred a bowl instead of a cup. 











After our Hungry Bear lunch we were off to Pooh Corner for dessert...





















We settled on a Mickey Head turtle, marshmallows on a stick dipped in caramel then chocolate, and chocolate-covered strawberries.
















This was a bit to marshmallow-y for me.  I would rather have a thick chocolate center dipped in a thin layer of marshmallow cream and caramel. 






The only bad thing to say about these are the price!


----------



## disneydreamer74

Whoa!! That Mickey Turtle looks delish...YUMMO!! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## emacat

MattsPrincess said:


> And last but not least...that staple of Christmastime eating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the gingerbread man cookie you get on the Holiday Tour. Hands down, the most perfect one i've ever had, same for DH. It was soft, but not so soft it fell apart. The flavor was obvious, but not overpowering. I wasn't in love with the chocolate, and gave my ears to DH. I would take the tour again just to get another one of these!




Yummy! We'll be there Dec. 15-20th this year. What is the tour we go on for these? I didn't know they did one!


----------



## emacat

DizNee Luver said:


> Our large group had lunch at the Celebration BBQ.  This is an all-you-can-eat meal with BBQ Chicken & Ribs, Baked Beans, Coleslaw & Cornbread Muffins.  If you do the dinner you also get Smoked Sausage & Corn on the Cob wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you start running low on something, they'll fill it back up for you.  No need to leave this meal hungry!!
> 
> They also offer up some tasty desserts.  This is the family-size Chocolate Chip Cookie Bake with Vanilla Ice Cream & Hot Fudge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple of the individual desserts of Strawberry Shortcake & Apple Crisp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meal does not include drinks, but for $2.99 you can have your choice of soda or iced tea that will be filled up through out the meal.
> 
> This is a very finger licking tasty meal with entertainment of singing, guitar playing & piano playing.  Miss Chris is your hostess who will sing & also get the audience participating.



The food here is yummy, but I would ask about the entertainment before you make a reservation. We went last summer, and were hugely dissapointed. There was absolutely no entertainment at all. Honestly, the whole reason we wanted to go and paid so much per person was because my daughter was eager to see the entertainers.


----------



## Lights_Out

caligirl stuck in va said:


> I am disappointed to read the Mardi Gras Chicken Sandwich was a "won't order again" as when I saw the picture I said "I am SO getting that!


You should definitely give it a try if you haven't tried it. Different people have different tastes! It was definitely one of the best chicken sandwiches I've ever had, I guess I was just expecting more (which is kind of silly on my part, how much better can a chicken sandwich get?  )



nerdboyrockstar said:


> Hmm.. yes.. yes.. But now which one will I use as my desktop?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Lights_Out said:


> You should definitely give it a try if you haven't tried it. Different people have different tastes! It was definitely one of the best chicken sandwiches I've ever had, I guess I was just expecting more (which is kind of silly on my part, how much better can a chicken sandwich get?  )


 
Great advice, well all like different things with different tastes. Not food, but I like MWoD and some don't.

Jack


----------



## Lights_Out

We need new pictures!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Cafe Orleans has the BEST Mickey-Shaped BEIGNETS!!!

For those of ya'll that don't know....Cafe Du Monde in New Orleans' French Quarter is famous for these!

Cafe Orleans serves them with a vanilla cream sauce that is to die for, as well as a raspberry sauce.  There is a MOUND of Powdered Sugar on each one and they are served PIPING HOT!

We had to go back for a second time, they were SO good!!!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Lights_Out said:


> We need new pictures!



I have pictures that I will hopefully be posting tomorrow or the next day.  I had planned on uploading and posting them today...until I got rear-ended on the 5 in South LA late last night and spent today getting my car taken care of. 

Included in them is a picture on how they manage to create the ears on the mouse-eared caramel apples and my first item checked off of my list of all foods on-a-stick, which I plan to conquer before the summer is over.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Popcorn & menu from one of the kettle corn carts in DTD:






Marceline's
The secret to how they do the ears on the apples:





Someone must've been gossiping about this Grad apple because it looks like its ears were burning:




















I want to use this as a cake topper someday:





Cutest cookies I've ever seen:





I have more to upload tomorrow.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

AmericanItGirl said:


> Popcorn & menu from one of the kettle corn carts in DTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marceline's
> The secret to how they do the ears on the apples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must've been gossiping about this Grad apple because it looks like its ears were burning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to use this as a cake topper someday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest cookies I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more to upload tomorrow.



I can't see any of the pics.


----------



## DizneyDogs

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I can't see any of the pics.



me neither


----------



## jnjusoioa

DizneyDogs said:


> me neither



_Me either and they sound like very cool photos, love the apples._


----------



## Tink rules

You will need to upload the pics to a photosharing site such as Photobucket, etc. and then use their img link and post that so the pics will show... 

good luck!!! Can't wait


----------



## AmericanItGirl

All fixed! 

Popcorn & menu from one of the kettle corn carts in DTD:





Marceline's
The secret to how they do the ears on the apples:





Someone must've been gossiping about this Grad apple because it looks like its ears were burning:




















I want to use this as a cake topper someday:





Cutest cookies I've ever seen:


----------



## Lights_Out

Great pictures! 

I have yet to try any _"treats-on-a-stick"_... next time I go... I WILL try one!!!


----------



## reynmagsmom

We love the "on a stick" treats.......the kids fav is the Tigger Tail...it's really good but very very sweet and best shared between many


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Thank you for the photos, those are awesome. I am kind of hoping they still have the graduation apples in August.  I would like one, and for sure am having one of those World of Color apples, also hoping to catch them making them, that will be so cool to watch.  Also hope they still have those Gingerbread cookies with all those bright colored icing on them, love it._


----------



## Caseystigger

Oh wow those pictures are awesome! It all looks so yummy. I can't wait to try one of those apples this year. I love the ears on them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rentayenta

Oh Michele, what have you done? Worst thread for both Disney withdrawals and PMS!  


Love the tiger tails- all that gooey marshmallowness. 

Chocolate strawberries too! 

I'm I the only one completely turned off by the Monte Cristo? I can imagine the gut ache after. 

Also hate "wheat" buns. Why Disney, why? Just brown white bread. How about jazzing it up some? 

Mickey waffles make me happy!


----------



## sassy*girl

rentayenta said:


> Oh Michele, what have you done? Worst thread for both Disney withdrawals and PMS!
> 
> 
> Love the tiger tails- all that gooey marshmallowness.
> 
> Chocolate strawberries too!
> 
> I'm I the only one completely turned off by the Monte Cristo? I can imagine the gut ache after.
> 
> Also hate "wheat" buns. Why Disney, why? Just brown white bread. How about jazzing it up some?
> 
> Mickey waffles make me happy!



I don't understand why they have added sweet potato fries to a lot of menus. At least give the option of regular fries. We did not like them at all.


----------



## rentayenta

sassy*girl said:


> I don't understand why they have added sweet potato fries to a lot of menus. At least give the option of regular fries. We did not like them at all.




I know! It's a sweet potato frenzy. DH makes them all of the time and when we all sit and look at him and our plates filled with a beautiful burger and frie-less, we wonder what is happening?! I have never been a yam fan.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Oh Michele, what have you done? Worst thread for both Disney withdrawals and PMS!
> 
> 
> Love the tiger tails- all that gooey marshmallowness.
> 
> Chocolate strawberries too!
> 
> I'm I the only one completely turned off by the Monte Cristo? I can imagine the gut ache after.
> 
> Also hate "wheat" buns. Why Disney, why? Just brown white bread. How about jazzing it up some?
> 
> Mickey waffles make me happy!


----------



## kstand

rentayenta said:


> our plates filled with a beautiful buger


 sorry


----------



## sassy*girl

rentayenta said:


> I know! It's a sweet potato frenzy. DH makes them all of the time and when we all sit and look at him and our plates filled with a beautiful buger and frie-less, we wonder what is happening?! I have never been a yam fan.



Maybe if they served them fresh I could handle it. These looked like that sat around for awhile.


----------



## rentayenta

kstand said:


> sorry





 That's funny! I added the "r".


----------



## jnjusoioa

AmericanItGirl said:


> All fixed!
> 
> Popcorn & menu from one of the kettle corn carts in DTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marceline's
> The secret to how they do the ears on the apples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must've been gossiping about this Grad apple because it looks like its ears were burning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to use this as a cake topper someday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest cookies I've ever seen:




_When were you there that you saw those decorated cookies with those colors? Were they at Marceline's?_


----------



## disneegrl4eva

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Cafe Orleans has the BEST Mickey-Shaped BEIGNETS!!!
> 
> For those of ya'll that don't know....Cafe Du Monde in New Orleans' French Quarter is famous for these!
> 
> Cafe Orleans serves them with a vanilla cream sauce that is to die for, as well as a raspberry sauce.  There is a MOUND of Powdered Sugar on each one and they are served PIPING HOT!
> 
> We had to go back for a second time, they were SO good!!!



they also sell them at the little mint julep stand in back of french market restaurant AND at jazz kitchen express in DTD and the ones at jke come in a brown paper bag just like at cafe du Monde


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*Those Mickey apples are too cute!! I love the grad one! *


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Fantastic thread!!!!  Thank you all for posting your pictures - we're in the _very _early stages of planning a DL trip and this is so very helpful!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Hungry Bear - Turkey Sandwich with Onion Rings and the Chili Burger in the background with sweet potatoe fries






Plate from dinner at Goofy's Kitchen






Childrens chicken nuggets at ESPN Zone






Turkey burger with baked potatoe at ESPN Zone


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

PBJ from Carnation Cafe






Another PBJ from Carnation Cafe






Veggie sandwich on croissant and side of baked potatoe soup from Carnation Cafe






Assorted baked goods from the Bakery on Main Street


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Chicken Club with a side salad from Carnation Cafe


----------



## joelybelly

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Hungry Bear - Turkey Sandwich with Onion Rings and the Chili Burger in the background with sweet potatoe fries



I want to try this so badly when we go in 10 days And of course all of the desserts I can get my hands on Thats the whole reason I have lost all of the weight No I will be a good girl


----------



## QueenDoOver

hurleysweety said:


> *Storytellers Cafe - Buffet Dinner*
> 
> Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner Rolls served to table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the buffet options - as I've seen pics of other disney buffets, this one is MUCH smaller - heavy on the meat though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carving station of steak and turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our plates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, the salmon was THAT good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, the desserts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BEST strawberries! Another table requested a box to take some home with them (and the waiter agreed!) Another table had a whole plate full of them, probably 15 or so, and ate all of them! Sooo yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a special anniversary dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you asked, you could get ice cream and also chocolate lava cake, as pictured here:



Hello!  Has anyone gone to the Storyteller dinner buffet lately, and wondering if it is still basically the same as above?  Also wondering if like other buffets, the beverage is included?  Seems like a very reasonable value at $27 for adult and $12 for kid.  I assume they offer the annual pass discount?
Thanks, Tracey


----------



## love2go2disney2

We went to StoryTellers for Dinner in June and our drinks were included!  The pictures are what we had as well. The steak was delish!!  The best I ever had.  They had salmon and turkey as well. The corn chowder yummy and the rolls. The food is top notch , it not a huge buffet but it is quality.  The bread pudding was AWESOME!!!  You will enjoy the food and ambience!!


----------



## JosieGirl71

Does anyone have pics of the Goofy's Kitchen dinner buffet?  I have seen lots of pics on here of the brunch buffet but none of the dinner.  TIA!


----------



## spacemermaid

I had a "surprise!" one day trip to the Park over the weekend & took some pictures...






Cute July 4th candies, from the store on Main Street. I didn't try them, but the firecracker looked to be a variation on a Tigger Tail & the Mickey head looked to be a nougat of some type.






Mint Julep from the place in NOS.






DEEEEEELICIOUS fried green & heirloom tomato sandwich with sweet potato fries, from the Hungry Bear in Critter Country. This is one of the best sandwiches I've ever had; I really liked the fries, as well. So glad the Hungry Bear got a revamped menu, as I've always liked the dining area (with all the trees around & the view of ROA) but never used to order anything besides onion rings whilst there. I also got to try the lemon honeybee cupcake, which was very good (moist & FRESH), super cute, and big enough to be split by 2 adults. I'll definitely eat at the Hungry Bear more often now


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

The Storyteller's Cafe buffet doesn't have a lot of options but its worth it just so I can eat as much of that Corn Chowder as I can.


----------



## disneydreamer74

Pardon me while I wipe the drool from my mouth!! Thanks everyone for sharing your pics!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

spacemermaid said:


> I had a "surprise!" one day trip to the Park over the weekend & took some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute July 4th candies, from the store on Main Street. I didn't try them, but the firecracker looked to be a variation on a Tigger Tail & the Mickey head looked to be a nougat of some type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint Julep from the place in NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEEEEEELICIOUS fried green & heirloom tomato sandwich with sweet potato fries, from the Hungry Bear in Critter Country. This is one of the best sandwiches I've ever had; I really liked the fries, as well. So glad the Hungry Bear got a revamped menu, as I've always liked the dining area (with all the trees around & the view of ROA) but never used to order anything besides onion rings whilst there. I also got to try the lemon honeybee cupcake, which was very good (moist & FRESH), super cute, and big enough to be split by 2 adults. I'll definitely eat at the Hungry Bear more often now




_First of all, love the patriotic treats, would love it if they still had them next month, they probably won't but it would be cool.  Can't wait to try my first mint julep.  That friend green tomato sandwhich looks yummy, what does it taste like? What all is on it._


----------



## rentayenta

Love the new photos. I want that pb and j from Carnation Cafe.


----------



## QueenDoOver

love2go2disney2 said:


> We went to StoryTellers for Dinner in June and our drinks were included!  The pictures are what we had as well. The steak was delish!!  The best I ever had.  They had salmon and turkey as well. The corn chowder yummy and the rolls. The food is top notch , it not a huge buffet but it is quality.  The bread pudding was AWESOME!!!  You will enjoy the food and ambience!!



Thanks, I was hoping you would say that!  Ok, we are doing it for sure!


----------



## Kristina

groovygirl927 said:


> Have you ever tried restaurant.com.  Someone on these boards posted one time when they had an 80% off sale and I got a $25 gift certificate for $2. for the House of Blues There are some restrictions and I need to spend 35 but in the long run it saves money.  My email is acting funny don't know if the last 80% off ended but if you register with them they send emails when they are on specail.



Great tip, thanks !! I missed this but I will keep checking back now .


----------



## JH87

I must say, all photos of the new food at Hungry Bear make me really wanna eat there on my next trip! I liked it before the revamp, and I am sure I will love it now too!


----------



## ttfn2u2pooh

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> PBJ from Carnation Cafe
> 
> I've just added this as a "must do" for my daughter. She would LOVE to have this kind of lunchtime sandwich. Looks like so much fun. I haven't seen anything posted like that before.


----------



## spacemermaid

jnjusoioa said:


> _First of all, love the patriotic treats, would love it if they still had them next month, they probably won't but it would be cool.  Can't wait to try my first mint julep.  That friend green tomato sandwhich looks yummy, what does it taste like? What all is on it._



Sorry, I didn't see this until today!

The fried green tomato sandwich was a very, VERY fresh (srsly...I frequently bake bread at home & this tasted fresh/homemade) wholegrain roll with slices of cornmeal breaded green tomatoes, which were an interesting contrast with the slices of (uncooked) heirloom tomatoes. There was a generous amount of cheese (harvarti, IIRC), a yummy semispicy remoulade in place of mayonnaise, and a crunchy/sweet/spicy slaw with jicama in it. Oh, it was SOOOO good  

You'll either love or hate the mint julep...it's nothing like a real (with alcohol) mint julep; it's its own animal alltogether  Me, I love the stuff.

It's so cool how the Park has different themed candies for different holidays! I try to get a picture of all of them...the stars 'n stripes ones I'd not seen yet, so I was excited to post them even though the picture was just taken with my camera phone


----------



## smiley_face2

Through my treatment I've lost over 30 lbs. so my planner for our trip is so far filled with all the places we are going to be eating. Don't even have all of the lodging and different stops planned, (2 week road trip, down the coast) but I know where and what I want to eat at the park!! Lol.... funny when I look at what the fairy left for my comment in my avatar years ago! This is seriously my favorite thread! And I promise to try hard to take pics _before_ I start eating!!


----------



## Lights_Out

It's been half a month with no new post?


----------



## chickyann




----------



## Lights_Out

It's been over a month since the last update... has this ever happened?


----------



## franandaj

Oooh!  I think I can fix that!

We were in Anaheim for the D23 Expo and one night we popped over to DTD for dinner at Ralph Brennan's.  We ate only appetizers but had a bunch of them.  Plus desserts!


----------



## kaoden39

I am going to ask a silly question but what do they do with the shells when you are done?  Are they garbage?


----------



## Lights_Out

Wooohoo!!! 
I've never been to Ralph Brennan's... but every time I walk passed it I say "I have to try this place" but I never do...


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> I am going to ask a silly question but what do they do with the shells when you are done?  Are they garbage?



Probably 



Lights_Out said:


> Wooohoo!!!
> I've never been to Ralph Brennan's... but every time I walk passed it I say "I have to try this place" but I never do...



I've only been there are few times, but we always seem to just order appetizers.  Not that the entrees are bad, but we love soups and once we decide on those plus the calamari there just isn't room for an entree!  

Although next time we plan on having dinner at Trader Sams and hitting Brennans for the Chocolate Bread Pudidng Souffle for dessert!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Probably
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been there are few times, but we always seem to just order appetizers.  Not that the entrees are bad, but we love soups and once we decide on those plus the calamari there just isn't room for an entree!
> 
> Although next time we plan on having dinner at Trader Sams and hitting Brennans for the Chocolate Bread Pudidng Souffle for dessert!




I told you it was a silly question.  I was just thinking that they would make an interesting addition to a collage or something along those lines.  Or I am just strange.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> I told you it was a silly question.  I was just thinking that they would make an interesting addition to a collage or something along those lines.  Or I am just strange.



Uhhhh I think the "aroma" of decaying fish would make it a poor choice for a collage.   Jes' sayin'


----------



## sonnyjane

Franandaj, what is the item just below the stuffed mushrooms in your post?


----------



## FlameGirl

sonnyjane said:


> Franandaj, what is the item just below the stuffed mushrooms in your post?



I can answer that. That's their garlic cheese bread. It's SO GOOD. 

What's with the big glass full of olives?


----------



## franandaj

FlameGirl said:


> I can answer that. That's their garlic cheese bread. It's SO GOOD.
> 
> What's with the big glass full of olives?



I don't like olives, so instead of ordering Martinis I order a Gibson that comes with an onion instead.  My partner likes olives, but I don't like them to put them in my drink because the taste gets in the drink.  I told him that he could bring the olives on the side!   

Isn't that garlic Cheese bread to die for!  I love the way the cheese is all gooey when you pull it apart!


----------



## FlameGirl

It really, really is delicious. The lemon squeezed on top makes it, too.  I have to remind myself not to eat the entire thing each time


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Uhhhh I think the "aroma" of decaying fish would make it a poor choice for a collage.   Jes' sayin'




Now I wasn't thinking about that.  I told you it was a silly question and thought.


----------



## lulubelle

They oysters are soooo good at Jazz Kitchen.  Not gritty and melt in your mouth. We get them every time we go, although we don't care for the vinegar dip option.  And the soups are to die for too.  We usually end up with all appetizers and then indulge in the bananas foster for dessert.  Alison, you have excellent taste!


----------



## franandaj

lulubelle said:


> They oysters are soooo good at Jazz Kitchen.  Not gritty and melt in your mouth. We get them every time we go, although we don't care for the vinegar dip option.  And the soups are to die for too.  We usually end up with all appetizers and then indulge in the bananas foster for dessert.  Alison, you have excellent taste!



You are right, they were not gritty at all...I prefer smaller oysters and these weren't quite what I wanted, but I did eat them all so that say something!    My favorite is the vinegar dip, but to each his own that's why we have choices!  

I'm back home now and trying to lose another 22 pounds in a month!    I have Oktoberfest to go to and I dearly want to wear the German Dress that I bought.  Unfortunately even though I got the biggest size they offer, there is a certain part of my anatomy that the zipper won't go past!     Not that I want to lose the weight there, but I desperately want to get into that dress.  The Brennan's dinner didn't help, but at least I ate sparingly enough or starved myself through the Expo that I didn't gain any weight!


----------



## miss.potatohead

So after a lovely few weeks of looking at food porn and kicking myself for not eating at so many places during our January 2011 trip, I've decided to post a few pictures of the places we did eat at/take photos of!

Chili Cheese Fries, La Brea Bakery Express (Down Town Disney),
Absolutely amazing! I cannot remember how many times I ate these, craving them back here in Australia!





Chicken Salad, La Brea Bakery Express (Down Town Disney)
When we learnt how large American food portions are! The chicken was tasty and fresh.






Greek Salad, La Brea Bakery Express (Down Town Disney)
A relatively healthy food option made with fresh ingredients. Both salads probably could have been shared between two people.






Caramel Apples, Marceline's (Down Town Disney)
Didn't actually buy one but I wish I had now!






Disney Cupcakes! Various places 
I cannot even remember how many of these we bought! We lost a ring to the fence of Mr. Potato Head on TSMM (don't ask how...we joked that my sister decided to propose to Mr Potato Head) so there was a perfect excuse to buy another couple!






Cheese Pizza, Daisy's Diner (Toon Town), 
Was fairly good and came with apple slices, although they had run out so I think we may have got potato chips instead





Chef Salad, Clarabelle's (Toon Town)
Was massive and easily shared between two adults!






BACK: Broccoli & Cheese Baked Potato & FRONT: BBQ Chicken Baked Potato,Troubadour Tavern (Fantasy Land)
These BBQ Chicken potatoes were on my 'to eat' list as I'd seen a Culinary Quest review on them prior to leaving! I had the BBQ one and it was delish! A tad sweet but it filled me up for sure!






Dole Whip, Tiki Juice Bar (Adventureland)
Wasn't sure if I should have bought the dole whip soft serve, or the 'float' but after a quick 10 minute wait (...one of the longest waits INCLUDING RIDES I experienced) I decided on the soft-serve and wasn't disappointed. Learnt the trick of entering the waiting area of the Tiki Room side for faster service after I'd bought it!






Kids Bean and Cheese Burrito, Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill (DCA)
Naughty us bought these despite being adults in Disney ages...still yum and great value for money.






Chicken Tamales, Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill (DCA)
Large serving but I don't think my dad enjoyed it that much. In the background you can see the Hacienda Chicken Caesar Salad which my mum had - it was massive! She certainly didn't get through it all.






Asian Rice Bowl - Teriyaki Beef, Lucky Fortune Cookery (DCA)
We ate here a few times, quite big servings and very yummy!






Asian Rice Bowl - Mandarin Chicken (I THINK), Lucky Fortune Cookery (DCA)








.... that is all the food photos I seem to have in my 1000 odd photos of our trip  I thought I had a few more but oh well  We didn't eat at any  Full Service places only because for a family of 5 that may have ended up quite costly and going half way around the world to Disneyland was $$ enough (I'm such a considerate daughter!). Other counter service places we ate at included:

Pacific Wharf Cafe (DCA) where we ordered from memory the Turkey Sandwich, Brocoli and Cheese soup in a bread bowl, Chicken and Apple salad and the Kids Power Pack. Was pretty nice and the soup was filling.

Bengal Barbecue (Adventureland) where we had between our group, Chieftain Chicken Skewer, Bengal Beef Skewer and Safari Skewer (Asparagus/Bacon). The general consensus was that they were nice but one each wasn't enough for a dinner meal. And at $3.79 - $3.99 (plus tax ) we didn't really think we got enoug meat on them to be worth that price...but they were certainly yum! There wasn't any seating around either so we had to eat them in the dark on a bench somewhere in Adventureland. I didn't realise until we got back to our hotel but I had spilt all the sauce down my shirt. yay! 

Stage Door Cafe (Frontierland) we picked up a  children's Chicken Breast Nuggets meal as a late afternoon snack to keep us going until after WOC. Was easily shared between three teenage girls (probably wouldn't suffice for growing boys!)

Then of course there were the multiple churros, Mickey Rice Krispy heads, Mickey icecream cookie sandwiches, drinks etc!

After reading this thread I am ready to go back to Disneyland just for the food! I really wanted to try the Baked Potato Soup at Carnation Cafe but we didn't have the time to go there so I missed out  That'll definitely be on the top of my list for my next visit. The Pomme Frites at Cafe Orleans look pretty damn good as well, as does the Celebration Roundup BBQ. And I certainly want to do Minnies Character Breakfast, or at least one character meal...now just to save up all the money to go back AND afford all this lovely food whilst studying at university haha


----------



## chickyann

awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## tiggrbaby

chickyann said:


> awesome, thanks for sharing



LOVE the then-and-now pics in your siggie!


----------



## chickyann

tiggrbaby said:


> LOVE the then-and-now pics in your siggie!



aww thanks, the first photo was spontaneous in 2008, so last year the girls recreated it from memory.....can't wait to add another one


----------



## dsneygirl

This thread is making me drool...only 3 more weeks. I have to write some of these suggestions down.


----------



## goofymom68

One of my must haves on any DL trip. (The Mickey beignets.)


----------



## kaoden39

goofymom68 said:


> One of my must haves on any DL trip. (The Mickey beignets.)




Be sure and try the ones from Ralph Brennan's too!  They are awesome tasting.  Not as cute to look at but oh my!


----------



## lash

Mmm. Love this thread! Have a huge list of things to try during our Dec. trip  and I drooled all over my keyboard hehe


----------



## franandaj

Has anyone been to any of the new DCA restaurants?  I'd love to see what they have there!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Has anyone been to any of the new DCA restaurants?  I'd love to see what they have there!




I believe that in this post he has some food fron one of the new places if that helps.


----------



## BecBennett

Any new pics?


----------



## keahgirl8

I have a great picture of the amazingly awesome fried green tomato sandwich from Hungry Bear.  SO good.  I just got back a little over a week ago, so as soon as I get everything uploaded, I will post it.


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Bump


----------



## blabbermouth

I'll be writing reviews and posting food pics in my trip report! I'll post all the pics here when it's over, but follow along with my Feeding Frenzy report in my siggie until then


----------



## Mad as a Hatter

I always love looking at this forum, there's so much delicious food to see!  Too bad I can't go to Disneyland and try it all.


----------



## nana50

This has been a very cruel thread for me to go through. I just had gastric bypass surgery and can't eat ANY of this. But by the time my sister gets here in October I will be able to eat quite a bit. So I was looking at pictures to see how some of the foods were prepared. I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Lights_Out

nana50 said:


> This has been a very cruel thread for me to go through. I just had gastric bypass surgery and can't eat ANY of this. But by the time my sister gets here in October I will be able to eat quite a bit. So I was looking at pictures to see how some of the foods were prepared. I am a glutton for punishment.


-edit-


----------



## franandaj

I'm going there today, I'll see what pics I can take!


----------



## smiley_face2

Best thread EVER!! lol.....

Mark Twain and Becky Thatcher fruit plate from Riverbelle Terrace





[/IMG]

Oscars choice from Carnation Cafe (best sausages on the planet!)





[/IMG]

Mickey waffle from Carnation Cafe





[/IMG]


----------



## smiley_face2

the Tri tip from Ariels Grotto World of Color dinner. Abolutely melt in your mouth tender!! needless to say we like our meat rare! 





Desert plate from World of Color dinner at Ariels Grotto. Took us a couple of days to eat it all!





[/IMG]

Lobster nachos and drinks at the Cove Bar. It was too much for 2 of us to finish, there is no way anyone could eat these all on their own!!





[/IMG]


----------



## smiley_face2

chicken gumbo from Cafe Orleans. This is the same as they serve in the Blue Bayou, had them both on the same day to compare! yuuuuuummmmmyyyy!





[/IMG]

mint julep at Cafe Orleans. I  love how they keep giving you refills on these at the sit down restaurants!! 





[/IMG]

just in case someone has not had one of these, the chocolate is thick and the icecream super creamy and rich, like a Breyers bar, not a cheapy icecream bar! worth the money you pay!





[/IMG]


----------



## smiley_face2

chicken gumbo from Cafe Orleans. This is the same as they serve in the Blue Bayou, had them both on the same day to compare! yuuuuuummmmmyyyy!





[/IMG]

mint julep at Cafe Orleans. I  love how they keep giving you refills on these at the sit down restaurants!! 





[/IMG]

just in case someone has not had one of these, the chocolate is thick and the icecream super creamy and rich, like a Breyers bar, not a cheapy icecream bar! worth the money you pay!





[/IMG]


----------



## spacemermaid

That gumbo looks sooooooooooo good! Makes me wish my next trip weren't a few months away. I also love that the mint juleps come with refills at the table service restaurants!


----------



## tdashgirl

Great photos!  I agree with you about the Mickey ice cream bar, it was like Haagen-Daz quality.  Total happy surprise 

And I didn't know about the refillable mint juleps   So excited to order one someday!!!


----------



## DisneyMomof2inSLC

Bump


----------



## thelittletiffany

Everything looks good, I've never had gumbo before.  What do the mint juleps taste like?


----------



## tlovesdis

spacemermaid said:


> That gumbo looks sooooooooooo good! Makes me wish my next trip weren't a few months away. I also love that the mint juleps come with refills at the table service restaurants!



It is so good!  That's what I get at CO along with the fries!  YUM!!!


----------



## mhconley

spacemermaid said:


> That gumbo looks sooooooooooo good! Makes me wish my next trip weren't a few months away. I also love that the mint juleps come with refills at the table service restaurants!



I LOVED the Gumbo at Blue Bayou when we were there 2 years ago!  Seeing the picture makes me want it again. 

Martin


----------



## spacemermaid

tlovesdis said:


> It is so good!  That's what I get at CO along with the fries!  YUM!!!



Oh, I KNOW it's good...it's probably my favorite food at the park...seeing the picture just made me wish I could have it NOW


----------



## smiley_face2

chicken gumbo and pomme frits.....  best ever!! the gumbo is very rich and filling. It has a little bit of heat to it, as in spicey but not too much by any stretch! the sausage in it is so yummy and I can never finish all the big chunks of pure white chicken meat that is in it! I love that they cut the ocra into very small pieces too, cause while I love the taste of it in the gumbo, I don't much like the taste of it on it's own. Like how I love clam chowder as long as I don't get a whole clam in it!!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

What is in a Mint Julep?


----------



## iKristin

mint, a cherry, some lemon and some julep...hehe jk I don't know  But that gumbo looks dang delicious


----------



## kaoden39

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> What is in a Mint Julep?




It is a cold minty with a touch of lime drink with cherries.  I can remember liking it when I was a teenager, not so much as an adult.


----------



## disneychrista

A Mint Julep tastes like a mint flavored Limeade. Traditionally it is Mint & Burboun, but we all know there is no alcohol served at Disneyland. (except Club 33)


----------



## yupikgal

I am so hungry now!  I LOVE the gumbo & pomme frittes at NOC, it's the best! I split both of them two different times on our last trip this summer, once with my husband, and once with my son.  I yearn for them both! I don't know if I can wait for years, not sure when we will be going back   so until then, all I can do is drool over the pictures here!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

Saw this over Labor Day weekend in all the candy shops. I had to take a picture since it's Belle!


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

RedRosePrincess said:


> Saw this over Labor Day weekend in all the candy shops. I had to take a picture since it's Belle!



That may be one of the prettiest apples I've yet to see!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

GhostlyHitchhiker said:


> That may be one of the prettiest apples I've yet to see!



I know, it looked so pretty upclose. And if it wasn't like $15, I would have bought it.


----------



## franandaj

We need some more food porn around here!  From Trader Sams Bar!

Fish Tacos - with Grilled Mahi Mahi, Cabbage, and Lime-Tartar Sauce wrapped in Corn Tortillas. $9.99  These were really good we will have these again!






Kalua Pork Flatbread - with Pulled Pork, Red Onion, Cilantro, Barbecue Sauce, and Mozzarella. $8.99  We got it without the Cilantro and will definitely order it again.






This is the PuPu Platter - Tamarind-glazed Island Pork 'Wings', Sweet and Spicy Asian Wings, Panko-crusted Chinese Long Beans, Green Papaya Slaw, and Sriracha Aioli. $15.99






Ginger's Pear-adise - When you put your hand out for this one be careful...Ginger snaps!-- Pear Vodka, Ginger Liqueur, Organic Agave Nectar, and Freshly Squeezed Lime Juice.






Correct me if I'm wrong, Shrunken Zombie Head - Every time business shrinks for our favorite head salesman he celebrates with one of these supernatural potions.
-- Reserve and Aged Rums, Tropical Juices, Falernum, and Cinnamon.


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

franandaj said:


> From Trader Sams Bar!



I've never heard of Trader Sams Bar.  Where is it?


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> I've never heard of Trader Sams Bar.  Where is it?



Trader Sams Bar at DLH.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta Paradise Pier

Espresso Brownie Good but not great.





 Limoncello Cheesecake again good but not great. Better than the brownie.


----------



## Mickeybell

I finally got to try Cafe Orleans on this trip.  And I have to say I just LOVE the Frys!   They kinda tasted like a mix between cheese fries and garlic bread.  I am already craving them!!!






I had to try the Monte Cristo.  It was good but not something I would crave.  Too much dough and grease for me.  I do want to try the blackened chicken sandwich next time.  I saw that go by and it looked really good.  I could only eat part of two pieces of my Monte Cristo.  Definatley something that needs to be shared.






Both of my boys got the kids Mac and Cheese and it was a good sized portion.  They both loved it!  They said it was super cheesy.






One day we had icecream for lunch!  Oh how I love Disneyland! I dont know if it was because we were in Disneyland but that was the best icecream!!!














On our first full day we ate at the Paradise Pier character breakfast.  My boys liked there food.  I didnt really care for the food to much.  I dont know why but both my potatoes and my omelet had a weird taste to me.    The bacon was really yummy as was the pastries! I didnt get that great of pictures of the food but I will share what I have. 

Waiting to get seated










Cheese pizza!  My DS10 thought that was cool!  He went up and got seconds of that!





We ate a lot more great food but I didnt pull out my camera before I scarfed it all down!  He! He!


----------



## thmar

Thanks everyone...I love drooling over these pictures!!


----------



## princesszelda

bump. Any new pics?


----------



## figment_jii

Here are some from my trip last weekend. 

Brennan's Jazz Kitchen
_Bourbon Street Sampler: Calamari, Ribs, Deep Fried Artichoke Hearts, and Coconut Shrimp_





_Creole Onion Soup - it has a bit of bite to it!_





_Grits & Smothered Pork - it's the only place where I've ever actually liked grits!_





_Pasta Jambalaya_





_And no meal at Brennan's would be complete without the Beignets _





Inside Disneyland
_Mickey Pretzel_





_Peach Pie and Cherry Pie (Hungry Bear)_





_Bengal Beef, Safari Skewer (Asparagus and Bacon), and Chieftain Chicken (Bengal BBQ)_





_Spiced Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse (Plaza Inn)_





Coming next time - French Market and Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.


----------



## chickyann

figment_jii said:


> Here are some from my trip last weekend.
> 
> Brennan's Jazz Kitchen
> _Bourbon Street Sampler: Calamari, Ribs, Deep Fried Artichoke Hearts, and Coconut Shrimp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Creole Onion Soup - it has a bit of bite to it!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Grits & Smothered Pork - it's the only place where I've ever actually liked grits!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pasta Jambalaya_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And no meal at Brennan's would be complete without the Beignets _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Disneyland
> _Mickey Pretzel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Peach Pie and Cherry Pie (Hungry Bear)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bengal Beef, Safari Skewer (Asparagus and Bacon), and Chieftain Chicken (Bengal BBQ)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Spiced Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse (Plaza Inn)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming next time - French Market and Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.



yummy!!!! love your little figment buddy


----------



## kaoden39

Deep fried artichoke hearts sound rather good to me.


----------



## dsneygirl

Mickey Waffles at Storytellers breakfast (possibly the best character meal we have ever done)





Beach Rock Appetizer for 2 at Napa Rose (I'm pretty sure that's what it was called, it was delicious!)





Birthday dessert at napa rose





Giant Sticky Bun at the bakery on Main St.  It was good but too sweet. We couldn't finish it.





Baked cookie dessert at Big Thunder Ranch, delicious!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the look on your little ones face while he is enjoying the sticky bun.


----------



## dsneygirl

kaoden39 said:


> I love the look on your little ones face while he is enjoying the sticky bun.




I think he was getting pure icing in that bite.


----------



## kaoden39

dsneygirl said:


> I think he was getting pure icing in that bite.



That's what I thought.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing Figment's Adventures in Disneyland Dining...

Carnation Cafe
_Smoked Turkey Sandwich_





_Croissant Chicken Club_





_Café Steak Melt (without the cheese)_





_And for dessert - the Hazelnut Tiramisu with Pumpkin Mousse in a Mickey demitasse _





Big Thunder BBQ
_Ribs, Chicken, Baked Beans, Coleslaw_





_Cornbread - very yummy!_





French Market
_Mufeletta and Chips in a Jack Skellington Coffin Container and a Mint Julep_





_Seafood & Chicken Jambalaya_


----------



## franandaj

So cute Figment enjoying all those treats!!!!!!!


----------



## liesel

I love the Figment pictures!

Well its been a year since I've been to DLR so we decided to try some new menu items.

Turkey Sandwich with sweet potato fries at Hungry Bear






This was a huge step up from their old sandwich, the wheat bun was yummy and I liked the pesto aioli.

Fried Green Tomato Sandwich with veggie slaw






I loved this sandwich!  I learned that it isn't a true vegetarian option because they are anchovies in the sauce, which I would have found irritating if I were vegetarian since it is the only veggie option on their menu.  I'm sure you could get it without sauce but the sauce totally makes the sandwich.  I also really loved the veggie slaw, especially the mango.  DH ate half of it and regretted getting the sweet potato fries instead.

Dessert, the best part: Cherry Pie and Lemon Bumblebee Cupcake






Two types of pie were offered, cherry and peach.  I'm assuming they are changing the offerings throughout the year since I noticed that they were offering blueberry when the restaurant first reopened.  It was good, typical pie, but I'm not a pie person.  We all really loved the lemon bumblebee cupcake, it was a huge hit and quickly devoured.

Note on kids meals: we saw price increases on every kids meal we ordered (now $6.49, up from $5.99), plus decreased portion sizes.  DS ordered a cheeseburger meal and it only came with one slider.  It was so small, the slice of American cheese was sticking out of it quite a bit.  DD had the chicken, which was also a much smaller portion.  Both kids had apples since they don't like sweet potato fries.


Beef Kefta Kabob with Chimichurri Sauce:







This meal was very generous, I couldn't finish it.  DH had the same thing with the Moroccan Chili sauce, which was only a little spicy, but good.  I especially loved the cold veggie side with cucumber and peppers.  The meat was a little greasier than I am used to (I eat extra lean), but good.  I think next time I'll try the chicken or vegetable and tofu.

I don't have a pic, but we got the kids their meal at the neighboring new Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta.  They serve the food cafeteria style so you could see everything before making your selection.  After seeing the small portion size of the kids spaghetti, we got an adult entree and had DS and DD share.  The turkey meatballs were good, along with the sauce.  A few pieces of spaghetti were undercooked, but it was otherwise good.  It was a huge portion, cheaper than two kids meals, and the kids didn't even finish it.


ETA: The pesto ravioli and chicken with sun dried tomato pasta looked really good, we want to try those on our next trip!

The next day we tried the new Village Haus menu.  We had the kdis share a pepperoni pizza, which was the same.  DH and I shared the new apple cheddar salad and the BLT flatbread pizza.  I should have taken a pic, these were 2 of my favorite things from the trip.  The salad was yummy, I liked the dressing, and it was filling especially considering there is no meat in it.  We both loved the BLT flatbread pizza, I especially liked the shaved fennel, carmelized onions, and garlic, yum!  It was dark in there so here is my fuzzy dessert pic:

Black Forest Cupcake:






The favorite dessert of the trip, beating out the above desserts, Mickey Ice Cream Bars, and Churros.  Heavenly chocolate cupcake with cherries inside, whipped cream, and shaved chocolate.

We also ate at Taste Pilots Grill, an old favorite.  We noticed that the chili cheese fries portion size has decreased again, going from a meal for two, to a good size meal for one, and is now a small but still filling meal for one.  I ordered the kids cheeseburger meal for DS, remembering his disappointment over the one slider at Hungry Bear, only to discover they now only serve one slider here too.  Everything was still good as usual, just less of it.

We ate a couple of offsite meals with friends and family so we didn't get as much Disney dining as we would have liked.  We didn't make it over to Trader Sam's or Tangaroa Terrace, but we will definitely hit those on our next trip, the Tinker Bell Half Marathon weekend.  I can't wait!


----------



## unclefuz

Oh my goshhhhh... All this food is making me hungry.


----------



## katyblue04

Holy cow, I just looked through all 188 pages and I'm SO EXCITED that there is a cheese Monte Cristo!! As a vegetarian I've never had one before, but that sounds delicious! I can't wait!


----------



## AngelDisney

Lucky Figment! Visiting DLR and WDW in the same month. Love your Halloween outfit. The Christmas one was cute as well! But this is cuter.


----------



## PrincessSitka

The food like wonderful!


----------



## spacemermaid

Only 3 more weeks to go until I'll be taking a week's worth of food pics to share in this thread...

...wish I could have one of those Hungry Bear tomato sandwiches right now, though


----------



## Dizzy4DL

spacemermaid said:


> Only 3 more weeks to go until I'll be taking a week's worth of food pics to share in this thread...



Well?


----------



## Lights_Out

Holy, 2 months, Batman!


----------



## spacemermaid

Dizzy4DL said:


> Well?



I still haven't uploaded my pics (as I went to Vegas 2 days after I returned, and then the holidays happened, and, well...).  Didn't take as many pics as I thought I would, but I will post them after I upload & edit them.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

spacemermaid said:


> I still haven't uploaded my pics (as I went to Vegas 2 days after I returned, and then the holidays happened, and, well...).  Didn't take as many pics as I thought I would, but I will post them after I upload & edit them.




That's okay, I was pretty much using you as a way to bring this thread back to the first page. 

Anyone else want to share?!!


----------



## franandaj

I thought I had "unsubscribed" to thus thread it was dormant so long! 

I have a couple I can add when I'm not running errands.


----------



## DLFan123

katyblue04 said:


> Holy cow, I just looked through all 188 pages and I'm SO EXCITED that there is a cheese Monte Cristo!! As a vegetarian I've never had one before, but that sounds delicious! I can't wait!




We love the cheese monte cristo at DL. You can only get it at the French Market; I wish they'd offer it at Blue Bayou as well. A warning-it is huge and so filling. I eat a lot and splitting it with another person, we still have almost half the sandwich left and are stuffed/feeling ill. It is best to eat this when you can rest afterwards. It seems like it overloads you with so much cholesterol, sodium, fat etc, that it takes all your body's energy just to handle it. But it's so good it is worth it.


----------



## franandaj

DLFan123 said:


> We love the cheese monte cristo at DL. You can only get it at the French Market



Actually it's Cafe Orleans where you can get the cheese Monte Cristo. I'm not sure how anyone can eat a whole one vegetarian or otherwise, they are just so filling, but oh so good!


----------



## DLFan123

franandaj said:


> Actually it's Cafe Orleans where you can get the cheese Monte Cristo. I'm not sure how anyone can eat a whole one vegetarian or otherwise, they are just so filling, but oh so good!



Oops! You are correct! Sorry about the incorrect information...


----------



## spacemermaid

OK, better late than never  ; here are the pics I managed to take on my trip last month:






From Pacific Wharf in DCA...soft, fresh sourdough bread bowl with clam chowder. The chowder was good, but there were hardly any clams in it...that's ok, because the bread bowl was the real star here, it was so fresh that it was still warm. I'd never eaten at Pacific Wharf before, and after having one of their bread bowls, well...I won't be getting any of the hit-or-miss (they could be fresh, they could be rock-hard) bread bowls in Disneyland. 






HUGE Christmas tree cupcake from Candy Palace on Main Street...this was better than I expected it to be; I got it mainly because it was cute, but it was surprisingly fresh for a pre-packaged baked good. The cake portion was a nice light texture & the frosting actually tasted like butter, rather than the usual "no-flavor" that decorative frosting tends to have. 







Wonderfully delicious chiliburger from the Hungry Bear in Critter Country. You know how alot of times chili on a burger is just an afterthought? Well, this chili was good enough to eat all by itsself, and was just the perfect amount of spicy (I hate bland chili!). The bun was freshly baked & the onion rings were A-MAZE-ING   Props to whoever came up with the new Hungry Bear menu, and the people who prepare the food there; since the menu change, I've had nothing but delicious meals there! 






Also from the Hungry Bear: fried green tomato sandwich, with sweet potato fries. This is part of the reason that I didn't take that many food pictures whilst in the Park this time around: because I ate this meal on 3 seperate occasions...I like it THAT much  The fried tomatoes are paired with fresh heirloom tomatoes, which keeps the sandwich from being dry. The slaw adds a tangy flavor, the bread is fresh & yummy, and the sauce ties it all together perfectly. If you've been thinking of trying this, please do next time...you'll be glad you did 

I expected to take more food pics on this trip, but due to getting the same meal 3 different times & eating outside the Park on a few nights, this is all I got.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Yum! Now we _have_ to try a bread bowl on our trip! My dd saw the soup picture and fell in love.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Virgoinab

I just wanted to post a big thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.

Because of you, I tried and enjoyed so many of the foods, and resturants recomended that we did not have one bad meal at all.  Plus my DH and our group really enjoyed the food.

From the turkey sandwich on pretzel bread, to the potato soup, the BB short ribs and gumbo, to the wonderful dole whip that I tried, it was all good.

Compared to our last trip to DL in 2005, this time I really felt, because of this thread and all your hard work in contributions, that we really got a wide variety of tastes.

So thank you DISérs.


----------



## emacat

Dizzy4DL said:


> Yum! Now we _have_ to try a bread bowl on our trip! My dd saw the soup picture and fell in love.  Thanks for sharing.



The soup bowl was great! We had the broccoli and cheese at the Pacific Wharf, and the bread especially is delicious. 
Also, check out the La Brea Bakery (pretty sure that's the name) in DD. They also have a scrumptious bread bowl, and the chicken noodle was yummy!


----------



## disneychrista

No photos to add. but without going through 189 pages, does anyone have a photo of the tofu/rice from the asian place in DCA?


----------



## kaoden39

disneychrista said:


> No photos to add. but without going through 189 pages, does anyone have a photo of the tofu/rice from the asian place in DCA?




I haven't seen any but I was reading in a trip report recently that it was really tasty but the pieces were cut a bit larger than she might like.  Once she cut them she no longer had a problem.


----------



## disneychrista

kaoden39 said:


> I haven't seen any but I was reading in a trip report recently that it was really tasty but the pieces were cut a bit larger than she might like.  Once she cut them she no longer had a problem.



That is very helpful. My daughter was concerned that tofu would be too large...looks like they might be.


----------



## spacemermaid

Dizzy4DL said:


> Yum! Now we _have_ to try a bread bowl on our trip! My dd saw the soup picture and fell in love.  Thanks for sharing.



The bread bowl was delicious! I know you'll enjoy them


----------



## kaoden39

disneychrista said:


> That is very helpful. My daughter was concerned that tofu would be too large...looks like they might be.




This is the post I saw it in.  I was wrong there is a picture.


----------



## franandaj

excerpted from my PTR....

I was quite impressed with Naples Ristorante when I went to the VGC for my spa day (which I still have one left) and Arline was interested in going there, so even though I knew Fran really didnt want to go there, we did.  We didnt want a lot of food because we knew that tonight there would be plenty, however, we were ravenous and needed something.  I suggested that we split a pizza or a Calamari appetizer.  Arline wanted a Caesar Salad, so we opted for the salad split between us and a Calamari.  They also brought us bread with olive oil and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## mickeymom629

I didn't go through this entire thread, but I would love to know where to get a turkey sandwich on pretzel bread!  Please tell!

We are going for the first time in April and have not started planning anything yet!  We prefer counter service food so that we don't have to take much time out of our day to eat and it's cheaper!


----------



## Virgoinab

mickeymom629 said:


> I didn't go through this entire thread, but I would love to know where to get a turkey sandwich on pretzel bread!  Please tell!
> 
> We are going for the first time in April and have not started planning anything yet!  We prefer counter service food so that we don't have to take much time out of our day to eat and it's cheaper!



Carnation cafe on main street.  However it is closed for referb and expansion until Summer 

Not sure where else you could get that sandwich within the park.


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

spacemermaid said:


> OK, better late than never  ; here are the pics I managed to take on my trip last month:



I was already planning to eat at both Pacific Wharf and Hungry Bear, and now after seeing your photos I'm more excited than ever. Good thing I leave in 10 days! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Poohs100AcreWood

Here are a bunch from December.





Sourdough bread from the bakery on Paradise Pier in DCA.





Teriyaki beef bowl from Lucky Fortune Cookery in DCA.





A Tigger Tail and other assorted marshmallows in Pooh's Corner.





Breakfast platter from Tomorrowland.





Burger and sweet potato fries from Hungry Bear.





Lemon Bumblebee cupcake from Hungry Bear.





Chicken nuggets and fries from Stage Door Cafe.





A massive sundae from Stage Door Cafe.





Barbecue chicken baked potato from Troubador Tavern.





Chicken fusilli from Pizza Port.





Asian chicken salad from Pizza Port.


----------



## vettegirl

Wow that chicken baked potato looks amazing!!


----------



## KittyKat1978

What kind of sauce is on the Chicken fusilli from Pizza Port?  It looks like a cheese sauce?


----------



## sonnyjane

KittyKat1978 said:


> What kind of sauce is on the Chicken fusilli from Pizza Port?  It looks like a cheese sauce?



Yeah it's basically an alfredo.  The menu describes it as: "Fusilli pasta tossed with seasoned grilled chicken, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic and Parmesan cream sauce with a touch of fresh basil"

It's SOOO good.  Poohs100AcreWood basically just posted pics of all my favorite dishes in the park lol!  Hungry Bear, the BBQ potato, the fusilli, the marshmallow skewers.... OMG this is the worst thread ever right now.  I've been on a special temporary medical diet for two weeks and all I'm allowed is basically fresh fruits, veggies, and raw nuts lol. I am DYING to go eat all this junk once it's over in another week or two!!!


----------



## spacemermaid

hungrygreenhippo: Be sure to try the fried green tomato sandwich! Have fun on your trip!!!

Poohs100AcreWood: what a cute picture of the Mickey bread!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

That looks like new bread with the chicken fusilli.  Please tell me they've replaced the dry, flavorless focaccia bread with something tasty!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

So I see pictures from the Lucky Fortune Cookery...anyone have a review? Good? Price idea? I want to eat at new places this time around..


----------



## awdsmama

OMG that chicken covered potato looks DELICIOUS!  

It's now on my list, thanks


----------



## princesszelda

can not wait to get there and eat. There are so many things on my list. I am hoping to be returning with tons of food pics.


----------



## Poohs100AcreWood

Lynzer Torte: That's actually from an order of the bread sticks we ordered separately.  No bread came with the meal.

EmmersIsTheMommy: I think the bowl and my drink cost me somewhere around $10.  I had this twice during a two visits within a two-week span.  The first time was good, but the second time was horrible.  I went right after opening at 11am, but the beef was fatty and the taste was just...off.  I think if I go back, I'll get the chicken.


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

Poohs100AcreWood said:


> Lynzer Torte: That's actually from an order of the bread sticks we ordered separately.  No bread came with the meal.
> 
> EmmersIsTheMommy: I think the bowl and my drink cost me somewhere around $10.  I had this twice during a two visits within a two-week span.  The first time was good, but the second time was horrible.  I went right after opening at 11am, but the beef was fatty and the taste was just...off.  I think if I go back, I'll get the chicken.



Ok thank you. I haaate when they can't be consistent! Maybe I'll try the chicken


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Poohs100AcreWood said:


> Lynzer Torte: That's actually from an order of the bread sticks we ordered separately.  No bread came with the meal.



I assumed that since the focaccia is/was a separate item as well.  Just wondering if they've replaced it.


----------



## GrandBob

vettegirl said:


> Wow that chicken baked potato looks amazing!!





awdsmama said:


> OMG that chicken covered potato looks DELICIOUS!
> 
> It's now on my list, thanks



DW and I each had this when we went in November.  The BBQ sauce on it was way too sweet for our tastes.  But then, most BBQ sauces sold in the stores nowdays are too sweet for us - it's getting harder to find a nice tangy BBQ sauce.  Anyway, we weren't fond of it.  OTOH, DGD ordered the traditional bacon and sour cream.  It was delicious!  Of course, DW & I didn't order it because of cholesterol, but ended up wishing we had.

-Bob


----------



## disneymama83

Looking at all of these dinning reviews and pics is making my mouth water! I'll have to try some of these dishes on my upcoming trip!  That lemon bumble bee cupcake is calling my name


----------



## kaoden39

disneymama83 said:


> Looking at all of these dinning reviews and pics is making my mouth water! I'll have to try some of these dishes on my upcoming trip!  That lemon bumble bee cupcake is calling my name




Ooh mine too!!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

GrandBob said:


> DW and I each had this when we went in November.  The BBQ sauce on it was way too sweet for our tastes.  But then, most BBQ sauces sold in the stores nowdays are too sweet for us - it's getting harder to find a nice tangy BBQ sauce.  Anyway, we weren't fond of it.  OTOH, DGD ordered the traditional bacon and sour cream.  It was delicious!  Of course, DW & I didn't order it because of cholesterol, but ended up wishing we had.
> 
> -Bob



I hate sweet bbq too. Thanks for the warning! I like tangy and some heat.


----------



## mousireid

You say the delish fried green tomato sandwish comes with ANCHOVY sauce?!  Does it taste like anchovies?!  I despise fish and seafood so was wondering!  Perhaps I could substitute for something else or bring my own little condiemt?  Was the coleslaw on the sandiwsh moist enough do you think?


----------



## -KT-

spacemermaid said:


> Wonderfully delicious chiliburger from the Hungry Bear in Critter Country. You know how alot of times chili on a burger is just an afterthought? Well, this chili was good enough to eat all by itsself, and was just the perfect amount of spicy (I hate bland chili!). The bun was freshly baked & the onion rings were A-MAZE-ING   Props to whoever came up with the new Hungry Bear menu, and the people who prepare the food there; since the menu change, I've had nothing but delicious meals there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from the Hungry Bear: fried green tomato sandwich, with sweet potato fries. This is part of the reason that I didn't take that many food pictures whilst in the Park this time around: because I ate this meal on 3 seperate occasions...I like it THAT much  The fried tomatoes are paired with fresh heirloom tomatoes, which keeps the sandwich from being dry. The slaw adds a tangy flavor, the bread is fresh & yummy, and the sauce ties it all together perfectly. If you've been thinking of trying this, please do next time...you'll be glad you did
> 
> I expected to take more food pics on this trip, but due to getting the same meal 3 different times & eating outside the Park on a few nights, this is all I got.



I'm am SO glad that they included both those items on the new menu and can't wait to try them in two weeks! I was part of a taste testing group for the new menu and was totally in love with both of these options.


----------



## spacemermaid

-KT- said:


> I'm am SO glad that they included both those items on the new menu and can't wait to try them in two weeks! I was part of a taste testing group for the new menu and was totally in love with both of these options.



That is so cool that you got to try these before everyone else did! Was there anything in the taste test that they ended up leaving off the final menu? How does one get to be on a Disney taste test group? I'd LOVE to do that!


----------



## -KT-

spacemermaid said:


> That is so cool that you got to try these before everyone else did! Was there anything in the taste test that they ended up leaving off the final menu? How does one get to be on a Disney taste test group? I'd LOVE to do that!



It was in my November trip in 2010 and I was approached as we entered in the morning. They asked me a few questions and then asked if I would be interested. I was compensated for my time but I would have done it for free! They seemed to be looking specifically for annual pass holders. We tried the chili burger and sweet potato fries, the fried green tomato sammich and two salads. The salad they didn't keep was really gross and the chicken tasted weird, no one liked it. But no one really liked the salad they kept either. I think we only tried 4 things but I don't really remember. 

I was totally heartbroken when I found out that was the restaurant they were changing but it turned out to definitely be for the better!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

I'm thinking I need the green tomato sandwich. Yessir.


----------



## spacemermaid

-KT- said:


> It was in my November trip in 2010 and I was approached as we entered in the morning. They asked me a few questions and then asked if I would be interested. I was compensated for my time but I would have done it for free! They seemed to be looking specifically for annual pass holders. We tried the chili burger and sweet potato fries, the fried green tomato sammich and two salads. The salad they didn't keep was really gross and the chicken tasted weird, no one liked it. But no one really liked the salad they kept either. I think we only tried 4 things but I don't really remember.
> 
> I was totally heartbroken when I found out that was the restaurant they were changing but it turned out to definitely be for the better!



Thanks for the info...I hope a CM approaches me with such an offer if this kind of thing happens again!

EmmersIsTheMommy: Oh, you HAVE TO try the fried green tomato sandwich...it is SO GOOD!!!


----------



## KCmike

Plaza Inn










Can't believe this is all I have to share.  So sad.


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

spacemermaid said:


> EmmersIsTheMommy: Oh, you HAVE TO try the fried green tomato sandwich...it is SO GOOD!!!



Oh good. Hubby wants to try it now too.  We have our first nailed down location LOL


----------



## Poohs100AcreWood

KCmike, where is the chocolate cake from?  Also the Plaza Inn?  I can't remember having seen that while I was there.


----------



## KCmike

Poohs100AcreWood said:


> KCmike, where is the chocolate cake from?  Also the Plaza Inn?  I can't remember having seen that while I was there.



Yes.  Plaza Inn.  It's tasty too!!!


----------



## Poohs100AcreWood

Ooh, thanks!  I'm going solo next week, but if I was going with someone, I would definitely get it.  Too much food for one person!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Poohs100AcreWood said:


> KCmike, where is the chocolate cake from?  Also the Plaza Inn?  I can't remember having seen that while I was there.



I think they also have this cake at the Golden Horseshoe. It is definately a big serving size. We have a family of 6 and we split it between all of us.


----------



## Eeee-va

mousireid said:


> You say the delish fried green tomato sandwish comes with ANCHOVY sauce?!  Does it taste like anchovies?!  I despise fish and seafood so was wondering!  Perhaps I could substitute for something else or bring my own little condiemt?  Was the coleslaw on the sandiwsh moist enough do you think?



I ate this sandwich--I thought it was very good, sauce and all!  (Though I like sauces.)  I don't hate fish/seafood, but I really don't think there is much in the way of anchovies.  My best guess is that there's some Worcestershire sauce in the sauce, and Worcestershire sauce contains anchovies.  Many Caesar salad dressings also contain anchovies.  Again, I don't think the salad dressings taste like anchovies, personally.


----------



## CurlyGirlyGirl

KCmike said:


> Yes.  Plaza Inn.  It's tasty too!!!



Is the Plaza Inn a restaurant with waiters who serve the food, or is it counter service?  I can't believe I've never been... but it might be fun to share a piece of cake mid day!  I would feel bad hogging a server's table if they were relying on tips and we just ordered a piece of cake...


----------



## sonnyjane

CurlyGirlyGirl said:


> Is the Plaza Inn a restaurant with waiters who serve the food, or is it counter service?  I can't believe I've never been... but it might be fun to share a piece of cake mid day!  I would feel bad hogging a server's table if they were relying on tips and we just ordered a piece of cake...



It's counter service... Like a cafeteria...You grab a tray when you walk through the door and go to different stations if you want salads, pasta, chicken.  It's also self-serve drinks.  Then you take your tray to the register and find a seat.  

There are CM's that come around to clear your plates when you're done, but you serve yourself. 

Plaza Inn is SOOO good!  The fried chicken dinner is my husband's favorite meal in the park - and my second fave behind the fried green tomato sandwich with onion rings from Hungry Bear.


----------



## SilentFeline

These are from my recent January trip with my boyfriend. Sorry there aren't a lot of pics. Most of the time I didn't remember to take the pics until we had already sanitized our hands or we were half way or almost done with our food. In a few cases we were just too hungry.  DBF and I split almost everything to save money. Here's what I remembered to capture:

California breakfast burrito from White Water Snacks. Always a winner. 






Chicken nachos from White Water Snacks. This was our first time having this and we both enjoyed it, but it was too big for the two of us to finish! 






Hot link corn dog from the Corn Dog Castle at DCA. My DBF doesn't like the regular corn dog but he enjoyed this. So did I.






Strawberry lemon cupcake from Jolly Holiday Bakery. We loved this so much we had it twice. It was our favorite sweet treat at DLR.






San Francisco Shrimp Louie and Sonoma Chicken & Apple salads from Pacific Wharf Cafe with bread bowls on the side, packaged up and ready to go. This was one of the few meals we didn't split because I don't like seafood. Both of us loved our salads.


----------



## SilentFeline

Please disregard.


----------



## awdsmama

pxlbarrel said:


> Blue Bayou Lunch
> 
> Gumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molasses-Brined Bayou Pork Chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Royal Mahi Mahi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Key West, Key Lime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tortuga Trio of Creme Brulee




On the tortugo trio of creme brulee --- is the treasure chest a souvenier or does it get picked up with the plates?


----------



## got2travel

awdsmama said:


> On the tortugo trio of creme brulee --- is the treasure chest a souvenier or does it get picked up with the plates?


 

You can take it home, it is technically edible since its made of sugar, but it is rock hard and you'd break a tooth if you tried to eat it. Same with the medallion that comes with the key lime pie.


----------



## Fosterlv

Thank you for the great photo's - For the fun time try the Fried Chicken at the end of Main Street.  Still number one.


----------



## KittyKat1978

So much good food to try!  I don't think I will be able to try everything I have seen....or I could, but I would probably put myself in a food coma


----------



## viaggiamo

Oh YUM
this thread is making me drool and I have to wait until October!
I am taking notes of all the stuff I want to eat.
C


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Frozen bananas? We've never had them, but we were told today that we *have* to. Are they in the carts with Mickey bars?


----------



## isisisme

Dizzy4DL said:


> Frozen bananas? We've never had them, but we were told today that we *have* to. Are they in the carts with Mickey bars?



Yup! I love them.  My DH loves the Mickey bars.


----------



## Mugglemama

Dizzy4DL said:


> Frozen bananas? We've never had them, but we were told today that we *have* to. Are they in the carts with Mickey bars?



I tried one of these on my trip last week.  It was SOOO good.  It tasted like a banana split...and I didn't have to worry about ice cream calories!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

isisisme said:


> Yup! I love them.  My DH loves the Mickey bars.





Mugglemama said:


> I tried one of these on my trip last week.  It was SOOO good.  It tasted like a banana split...and I didn't have to worry about ice cream calories!



Good to know, thanks guys!


----------



## TwingleMum

Dearest Mod~ could this please be a sticky so its easily found by those of us a) planning a trip or b) living vicariously through those lucky enough to be at DL/DCA. Thank you for the consideration


----------



## SilentFeline

TwingleMum said:


> Dearest Mod~ could this please be a sticky so its easily found by those of us a) planning a trip or b) living vicariously through those lucky enough to be at DL/DCA. Thank you for the consideration



It's actually part of this sticky under "Dining Information": http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1072276


----------



## keahgirl8

vettegirl said:


> Wow that chicken baked potato looks amazing!!



It is amazing...and enormous!


----------



## sophies*mom

I just went through every page of this thread and it was so worth it! I don't know why I never took pictures of my DLR food before!

It makes me excited for our trip!


----------



## abbie13_15

I just came across a new (new to me) website with tons of food pictures and current reviews! www.yelp.com Type disneyland in the location and they have every quick service to full service restaurant. Kinda cool...check it out.


----------



## yupikgal

Yes Abbie13, I always check Yelp for reviews.  Very good resource!


----------



## TwingleMum

SilentFeline said:


> It's actually part of this sticky under "Dining Information": http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1072276



Thanks so much. I always have a hard time finding it.


----------



## franandaj

We got the crazy insane garlic cheese bread and waited for the rest of our orders.






Gumbo






French Onion Soup






Mushroom Bisque






And we all split the calamari






Then the piece de resistance!  Chocolate Bread Pudding Souffle!


----------



## franandaj

Here is the Lounge.






I hadnt had my coffee yet, so I was thrilled to see this.






One cant have tea without tea sandwiches






Scones with Chocolate Sabayon and Jam











I wasnt quite sure how to operate this machine, but the helpful host showed me and I made a cup of cappuccino.






They had fruit






Cookies






They had these






And some snacks






But the best thing there had to be this!






One of our plates:






And my plate:


----------



## franandaj

Heres what they had for Happy Hour.  These were like mini Beef Wellingtons and the dipping sauce was nice and spicy!











An assortment of Cheese and Fruit






Veggies (I didnt see the dip until the second night)






They were also pouring your choice of Chardonnay, Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon and White Zinfandel


----------



## franandaj

Pulled Pork Sliders






Fried Chicken






Turns out this was a good move because we were still hungry enough to order Bourbon Bread Pudding, which was covered in a Caramel Sauce.


----------



## franandaj

There were dry cereals, Frosted Flakes, Fruit Loops, Kashi something and Raisin Bran.  Today I noticed that they have little boxes of Rice Krispies hidden away






Sliced meats and cheeses.   There was also salami when  the plates were brought out, but evidently that is the most popular meat, because it was always gone first.  There was Ham and I think Capicolla and some other type of meat.  Muenster cheese, cheddar and swiss.






Fruit, Banana Bread, Muffins and other breads.






Bagels and Cream Cheese, they had blueberry flavor in addition to regular.






Oatmeal (not fresh granted), but they had golden raisins, brown sugar and stuff in those little tins.






They had various juices and milk too






They also had the same Coffee service as they had at afternoon tea.  Here was my breakfast.


----------



## franandaj




----------



## franandaj




----------



## franandaj

Beef Soft Tacos from Cucina Cucamonga






From the new Pizza Pasta and Salad place at Paradise Pier

a salad with lots of funky things, and no meat 






kids Alfredo Pasta






kids spaghetti and meatballs






BBQ Chicken Flatbread


----------



## nicolispicoli

Great post franandaj! Especially the GCH concierge, we're considering it for our oct. trip!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Great pics, Alison!


----------



## disneychrista

franandaj said:


> From the new Pizza Pasta and Salad place at Paradise Pier
> a salad with lots of funky things, and no meat


The Boardwalk Field Greens. This is my new favorite thing at the parks.


----------



## forevercruising

franandaj:  

When does the afternoon tea at the Storyteller's Lounge take place?  What is the cost?  Do we have to make reservations?

It looks fabulous and seems like a great memory-maker!  I'd love the details!


----------



## franandaj

nicolispicoli said:


> Great post franandaj! Especially the GCH concierge, we're considering it for our oct. trip!



I estimate that in Disney costs we ate about $100-150 worth of food.  Not that we would have eaten that much paying for it, but the Disney value of what we ate probably equaled that, and to have it in one place was awesome!



tiggrbaby said:


> Great pics, Alison!



Thanks!  



disneychrista said:


> The Boardwalk Field Greens. This is my new favorite thing at the parks.



I'm glad there is something for everyone!  



forevercruising said:


> franandaj:
> 
> When does the afternoon tea at the Storyteller's Lounge take place?  What is the cost?  Do we have to make reservations?
> 
> It looks fabulous and seems like a great memory-maker!  I'd love the details!



The afternoon tea was in the Concierge Lounge of the GCH, you need to book a room on that level to have access.  Unless you will take full advantage of the lounge, it's not necessarily worth it, unless you can use the other perks available to you.


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

Here are my food pics from my Tinker Bell Half Marathon trip. For some reason I kept forgetting to take photos of dinner so I'll just mention what I had briefly...

Corn chowder in a bread bowl at Pacific Wharf Cafe - I think maybe I built this up too much in my mind based on reading reviews. It was tasty, but not something I'll be getting again. The soup needed to be hotter and there wasn't enough of it.

Chicken fusilli pasta and a side salad from Redd Rockett's Pizza Port - I split this with a friend and it was nice to have some greens in addition to the pasta. The flavor of the pasta was great but it was way undercooked to where some of the pieces were still crunchy. I probably should have asked for a fresh order, but didn't think of it until afterward.

Turkey breast sandwich from River Belle Terrace - The turkey was freshly sliced and tasted amazing. This wasn't thin deli meat, but thick slices of turkey like you'd have on Thanksgiving. They gave you the turkey and bread and there was a condiment station to "build your own sandwich". I added lettuce and cranberry jelly. The cranberry jelly was too sweet for my liking. The sandwich also comes with baked beans and a side dish. I swapped the beans for grapes, and for the side dish I had a pasta salad that I enjoyed.

Okay, now on to the photos! First is Tangaroa Terrace where I had lunch the day I arrived and breakfast the day I left.

This is the crispy tofu salad. I'm glad I asked for the dressing on the side because it was too acidic for me. I ended up going back to ask for a side of the other dressing that comes with the chicken salad and liked it a lot better.






And this is the breakfast Wrap with scrambled eggs, ham, avocado, and cheese. Sorry, I didn't think to take the second photo until after I'd had a bite. It looks good here, but the way the wrap was folded, all the ingredients ended up in the middle so the ends of the wrap were mainly just egg.











The best meal of the trip was the fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear Restaurant. This completely exceeded my expectations! All the textures and flavors of the sandwich blended perfectly together. The cupcake was good, but too large for one person, especially after just devouring the sandwich. It probably would have been better as a snack later in the day, but I didn't want to make another trip back to Hungry Bear just for the cupcake.






I went to Paradise Garden Grill for lunch after the half marathon and thought it was a great post-race meal... filling, but not too heavy. I had the vegetable and tofu skewer with the chimichurri sauch and the tandoori-spiced yogurt. It's so nice that they let you try more than one side. I thought the tandoori-spiced yogurt went well with the skewer, and I enjoyed dipping the pita in the chimichurri sauce. The flavors of the cucumber salad and rice were also good.






Overall I thought Disneyland did a nice job offering a good selection of meals that aren't just your typical amusement park food of hamburgers, pizza, etc. I'd definitely eat at Hungry Bear Restaurant or Paradise Garden Grill if they were local restaurants.

Before leaving I picked up one last sweet treat from Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney to take home with me. These were almost too cute to eat... but I did.


----------



## NorCalGal

Subbing (and bumping.)


----------



## mommamonster

hungrygreenhippo said:


> Okay, now on to the photos! First is Tangaroa Terrace where I had lunch the day I arrived and breakfast the day I left.
> 
> This is the crispy tofu salad. I'm glad I asked for the dressing on the side because it was too acidic for me. I ended up going back to ask for a side of the other dressing that comes with the chicken salad and liked it a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Paradise Garden Grill for lunch after the half marathon and thought it was a great post-race meal... filling, but not too heavy. I had the vegetable and tofu skewer with the chimichurri sauch and the tandoori-spiced yogurt. It's so nice that they let you try more than one side. I thought the tandoori-spiced yogurt went well with the skewer, and I enjoyed dipping the pita in the chimichurri sauce. The flavors of the cucumber salad and rice were also good.



I have yet to see either of these dishes before and they both look so good! I am definitely going to look up more info about both restaurants.

I love this thread, when I plan a vacation I plan to eat! I didn't even realize how many of you out there like this "food porn" like I do! I will definitely post my photos when I return from my trip in early June!


----------



## keahgirl8

I am challenging myself to be as healthy as possible on this trip.  It will be sort of like a game to me, finding healthy food in the parks!  I will still allow myself some treats though.


----------



## TwingleMum

hungrygreenhippo said:


> Here are my food pics from my Tinker Bell Half Marathon trip. For some reason I kept forgetting to take photos of dinner so I'll just mention what I had briefly...
> 
> Corn chowder in a bread bowl at Pacific Wharf Cafe - I think maybe I built this up too much in my mind based on reading reviews. It was tasty, but not something I'll be getting again. The soup needed to be hotter and there wasn't enough of it.
> 
> Chicken fusilli pasta and a side salad from Redd Rockett's Pizza Port - I split this with a friend and it was nice to have some greens in addition to the pasta. The flavor of the pasta was great but it was way undercooked to where some of the pieces were still crunchy. I probably should have asked for a fresh order, but didn't think of it until afterward.
> 
> Turkey breast sandwich from River Belle Terrace - The turkey was freshly sliced and tasted amazing. This wasn't thin deli meat, but thick slices of turkey like you'd have on Thanksgiving. They gave you the turkey and bread and there was a condiment station to "build your own sandwich". I added lettuce and cranberry jelly. The cranberry jelly was too sweet for my liking. The sandwich also comes with baked beans and a side dish. I swapped the beans for grapes, and for the side dish I had a pasta salad that I enjoyed.
> 
> Okay, now on to the photos! First is Tangaroa Terrace where I had lunch the day I arrived and breakfast the day I left.
> 
> This is the crispy tofu salad. I'm glad I asked for the dressing on the side because it was too acidic for me. I ended up going back to ask for a side of the other dressing that comes with the chicken salad and liked it a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the breakfast Wrap with scrambled eggs, ham, avocado, and cheese. Sorry, I didn't think to take the second photo until after I'd had a bite. It looks good here, but the way the wrap was folded, all the ingredients ended up in the middle so the ends of the wrap were mainly just egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best meal of the trip was the fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear Restaurant. This completely exceeded my expectations! All the textures and flavors of the sandwich blended perfectly together. The cupcake was good, but too large for one person, especially after just devouring the sandwich. It probably would have been better as a snack later in the day, but I didn't want to make another trip back to Hungry Bear just for the cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Paradise Garden Grill for lunch after the half marathon and thought it was a great post-race meal... filling, but not too heavy. I had the vegetable and tofu skewer with the chimichurri sauch and the tandoori-spiced yogurt. It's so nice that they let you try more than one side. I thought the tandoori-spiced yogurt went well with the skewer, and I enjoyed dipping the pita in the chimichurri sauce. The flavors of the cucumber salad and rice were also good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I thought Disneyland did a nice job offering a good selection of meals that aren't just your typical amusement park food of hamburgers, pizza, etc. I'd definitely eat at Hungry Bear Restaurant or Paradise Garden Grill if they were local restaurants.
> 
> Before leaving I picked up one last sweet treat from Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney to take home with me. These were almost too cute to eat... but I did.



First Congrats on the race well done  The fried green sandwich looks amazing. Can't wait to try it. The other food choices also look yummy thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaoden39

I can attest to how good the fried green tomato sandwich is.  It was like fireworks in my mouth.  So many things going on at once and all going so well together!





This is mine.  I had it with the onion rings.  Yummy!!





My hubby had the classic cheeseburger with sweet potato fries.





I also had the steak nachos from White Water Snacks.  So very good and too much to eat for sure!





My hubby with obviously little imagination had a cheese burger again.  But this time it was with classic fries.





Our corn dogs, chips and apple slices from the Little Red Wagon.  So good!!


----------



## lauritagoddess

Some breakfast food from last week -

Cinnamon roll and brownie from Jolly Holiday Bakery.   The cinnamon roll was soooo good.






Breakfast platter and French Toast from Tangaroa Terrace.











Goofy's Kitchen.   We've only ever done the breakfast at the Plaza Inn before this, but we loved Goofy's Kitchen.  I adored the PB&J pizza.


----------



## thmar

Love the picture in your sig (your DS?)...so cute, lauritagoddess


----------



## KittyKat1978

I had the Beef Soft Tacos from Cucina Cucamonga as well, but with veggies instead of beans.  Wow the veggies (green and red peppers & onions) were spicy for my tame platete.  But it was one of my favorite meals at DL.


----------



## lauritagoddess

thmar said:


> Love the picture in your sig (your DS?)...so cute, lauritagoddess



Awww, thanks.


----------



## lauritagoddess

Some more pics.

Teriyaki chicken and spicy Korean Beef rice bowls at Lucky Fortune Cookery.  The spicy Korean was yummy!






Grilled steak Mediterranean skewer at Paradise Garden Grill.  I couldn't decide which sauce I wanted so the CM had them give me all four on the side.  I wasn't that thrilled with this.  It was okay, not bad, but just okay.






Corn dog from the Corn Dog Castle.  My son said he preferred the one from here to the one from the cart in Disneyland, but they seemed pretty much the same to me.






Ribs and onion rings from Taste Pilots Grill.  I love the ribs and my son loves the onion rings.  Well, I like the onion rings too, lol.


----------



## wendylady36

Bacon Cheddar Popcorn! It had more of a smoky flavor than a bacon one. It was just okay.


----------



## disneychrista

wendylady36 said:


> Bacon Cheddar Popcorn!.


Where did you get this?


----------



## wendylady36

disneychrista said:


> Where did you get this?



It's in New Orleans Square, next to the French Market.


----------



## lauritagoddess

wendylady36 said:


> It's in New Orleans Square, next to the French Market.



How did I miss that?  Sounds so yummy!


----------



## lauritagoddess

Mickey and Mickey!


----------



## Babybears

I love this thread!!  Really helps pass the time until we are there later this year! Thanks for all the great posts!  Must say that my stomach growls every time I check it out! LOL


----------



## keahgirl8

I just got back and I'm going to post a few pictures soon.  I kept forgetting to take them, so I don't have as many as I planned, but you all know what churros, popcorn and corn dogs look like!  One thing I will say is that if you are getting the World of Color picnic meal, I highly recommend the Taste of Asia meal.  It was so good that I finished the entire thing, which is a first for me with the WoC meals.


----------



## chickyann

yummy!!! Some great pics since I was last here, thanks for shariing your photos guys!


----------



## Eeee-va

Finally getting around to posting my pics from November (the few days after Thanksgiving).

Gingerbread Mickey from Pooh Corner in Critter Country.





Mint Julep from the Blue Bayou.





Bread from the Blue Bayou. (So good!)





"Cajun-inspired" salad at the Blue Bayou.





Mom and I did a split plate on the Roasted Beef Strip Loin.  Mom especially likes her food to be pretty, so we thought it was worth it.  We came out full but not stuffed.  It was pretty good; not outstanding.





Five-cheese Ravioli and seasonal pumpkin roll at Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta.  The ravioli was SO GOOD and very filling.  The pumpkin roll was a little weird with the raspberry (?) in it.  Pretty good, though kind of too much after the ravioli, even though I split it with Mom, if I recall correctly.  But I had to have it and didn't think we'd be over there to see it again.





I think Mom got the Portobello Mushroom and Spinach flatbread pizza.  Looks like a stranger nearby got the pepperoni.  





House of Blues Gospel Brunch. I got an omelet (they used an egg blend, which didn't bother us but the people behind us were expecting to be able to order any kind of eggs they wanted), a bit of prime rib, bacon, sausage, a biscuit with gravy, I think some potatoes...not sure.





For dessert, a waffle with chocolate chips and syrup, a danish (or is it a bear claw??), and a couple cookies (I THINK one was for Mom, but I wouldn't put it past me to eat both of them!).





The food was pretty good and the service was very friendly, if also very, very busy.  For some reason, pretty much once the performance started, they they had no more plates (at least at the dessert area, which we were near--maybe everywhere).

So I was really full from the brunch, of course...that evening I went solo to Disneyland and went back to Pooh Corner for one of these...





The friendly Cast Member (who if I recall correctly had just finished congratulating herself on clearing up the line all by herself, LOL) asked me if I wanted some milk with my cookie. I instantly said "no" to the upcharge...then changed my mind and said "yes," seeing as this was my dinner and all.  

And I FINALLY got to have the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich!





I thought it was good!  The sweet potato fries weren't so good (though in fairness I've never had any sweet potato fries I LOVED, so it may not be the fries' fault).  I think I'd consider onion rings next time.

They had an itty bitty pecan pie, which I got because it was so cute.





But, Mom also picked up a couple desserts...we were so full, we split the cupcake and that was all we could do to finish that.  The pies actually went home with Mom so I never got to eat them. 

I got "room service" that night from Whitewater Snacks for my mom (bought the food and brought it back to the Paradise Pier Hotel, which we'd splurged on for 2 days that trip).  She got the steak nachos (no picture but they were SO GOOD!).  I got the chicken salad sandwich from the cold section.  The grapes were EXCELLENT.  The sandwich was good, but it was no nachos.


----------



## smiley_face2

Eeee-va, nice pics! We agree, the split plate charge at BB is well worth it, as they give you each your own choice of starter (gumbo or salad) and the vegetables and potatoe are both full servings, it's only the actual meat that is split, and by the time you have desert, we are still too full! But, we also agree, the meat was not that great. Especially after having the tri-tip over at Ariels Grotto, or the meat from Goofys or Storytellers, and especially Steakhouse 55. There is just no comparison. It's too bad, our last visit we skipped the BB because the menu is just so small, and the thing we like best being some sort of prime rib or tri tip, is just not good enough. I really really hope they do something with the menu before this summer, because we sure like being there, and want to take our grandson on his first meal there!! Eating dinner with the pirates....arrrrrrh!!  back in 2008 when Captain Jack Sparrow first appeared in DL, we were lucky to be dining in BB when he came sashaying through, lots of fun!


----------



## smiley_face2

weird last post posted twice! is there not a delete button here somewhere? lol...


----------



## chickyann




----------



## Babybears

Bump..........Anyone have any recent photos they can post???  I love this thread!!  Let's keep it going!


----------



## disneychrista

Will try to remember to take photos on my trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## figment_jii

*Jolly Holiday Bakery, Breakfast*
Figment's first visit to Jolly Holiday Bakery.  He couldn't wait to try the cupcakes.  One was a chocolate raspberry cupcake and the other was the strawberry lemon.  Both were very sweet and yummy.  Figment also tried the blueberry muffin, which had a lot of blueberries and was also pretty good.





Matterhorn Macaroons: Lots of coconut, but had a pretty good flavor.  Figment isn't normally a fan of coconut, but liked the Matterhorn Macaroon





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Lunch*
Brennan's is one of Figment's favorite places to eat at DTD.  He started off with the Bourbon Street Sampler.  The calamari and fried artichoke hearts were his favorites!  The ribs had good flavor (but messy) and the coconut shrimp were also tasty.





Louisiana Sautéed Seafood Salad:





Cochon De Lait Po-boy:  Good flavor, but the jalapeño-bacon potato salad was way to hot!





Blackened Chicken Sandwich: Really good flavor; Figment isn't a big fan of slaw, so they let him substitute the garlic fries (yum!)





Andouille Grits: The only place where Figment has ever liked grits.  They are very creamy and rich - almost more like polenta!





Beignets: It wouldn't be a trip to Brennan's without beignets!





*Jolly Holiday Bakery, Dinner*
Hot Angus Roast Beef on Toasted Onion Roll





Classic Chicken Noodle





Mickey Tart: Really rich and smooth chocolate filling and a short bread tart shell.  Figment really liked it.





...More to come later...


----------



## PineapplePrincessCA

Where is the Corn Dog Castle?


----------



## isisisme

I love Figment! I am glad he loves food so much!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

Figment, you've made my day!! Love your bunny slippers. 
Where do you get them? I would like to get them for Stitch.


----------



## franandaj

PineapplePrincessCA said:


> Where is the Corn Dog Castle?



It's in DCA.  Just past the Little Mermaid ride on the right hand side.  They have the best corn dogs and cheese dogs!


----------



## figment_jii

isisisme said:


> I love Figment! I am glad he loves food so much!!!



Thanks!



AngelDisney said:


> Figment, you've made my day!! Love your bunny slippers.
> Where do you get them? I would like to get them for Stitch.



They're a costume from Build-A-Bear.  The slippers are from a Smallfry bunny bathrobe set and the egg is the easter costumes.  I saw a few left at the DTD Build-A-Bear over the weekend.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with Figment's Disneyland Food Adventure...
*French Market, Dinner*

Seafood & Chicken Jambalaya: Has some kick!





Herb & Garlic Salmon Creole: The sauce was good and the salmon was moist.  Figment really likes the mint julep!





*Snacks*: Figment didn't try these, but they looked pretty good...
Easter Bunny Cupcake





Spring Cupcake





Tigger Tails





Honeypot Caramel Apple





Mickey Mouse Caramel Apple





Easter Bunny Caramel Apple





Coming next time...Brunch at Brennan's.


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up Figment's Disneyland Food Adventure...
*Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Brunch*

Figment went back to Brennan's for brunch before heading home.  He started with the Bourbon Street Sampler.  It's still really good!





His previous favorite dish, the smothered pork with grits was no longer on the menu, so he tried the BBQ Shrimp and Grits.  The shrimps were cooked wonderfully and the grits were good.  The sauce had a good flavor, but it was pretty spicy.  He's on the fence about ordering it again - it tasted good, but was pretty hot!





The Seafood Pot Pie was pretty good too.  It had lots of yummy seafood (shrimps, crab, crawfish).





Finally, Figment does had a sweet tooth, so he tried the Bananas Foster French Toast.  It was really sweet, yummy, but sweet.  He couldn't finish all of the pieces, but it was really good.





As normal, Figment really enjoyed eating his way through Disneyland.  He's looking forward to his next trip and is dreaming about all the yummy food he'll get to try then!


----------



## CamoMama

All these pictures are making me hungry! I'll be heading down to Anaheim in just over a month for a job fair and will be spending a couple of afternoons and maybe one full day in the parks. I'm definitely going to get a Tigger tail, I'd never seen them before this thread. And I'll be eating at some of my favorites, River Belle, Blue Bayou and the Hungry Bear. I can't wait! I'll be sure to take pictures and post them here. 

Anyway, that's not what I'm here for. I'm also going in July with 8 family members. Most of the trip will be close to solo as I'm going to do a tour just basically doing my own thing. But we do want to get together for a couple of dinners. I was just talking to my mom about the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and we're pretty sure we're going to make reservations there. I've read about the dessert cookie and am really looking forward to that, but I haven't seen a picture of it, nor do I have any idea how many it serves. We'll have a total of 9 people, should we order 2? More? Can someone help me out here?


----------



## jsebsirois

Great posts everyone!

I've been looking for the original Disneyland food pictures review but this one is as good!

We'll be there in October and I already have a list of must eat!

Thanks


----------



## jsebsirois

jsebsirois said:


> Great posts everyone!
> 
> I've been looking for the original Disneyland food pictures review but this one is as good!
> 
> We'll be there in October and I already have a list of must eat!
> 
> Thanks



How funny, I just found out that this is indeed the original thread I've been looking for for weeks!!!


----------



## figment_jii

CamoMama said:


> I've read about the dessert cookie and am really looking forward to that, but I haven't seen a picture of it, nor do I have any idea how many it serves. We'll have a total of 9 people, should we order 2? More? Can someone help me out here?



I looked through all of my photos and I couldn't find one, sorry.  The cookie is pretty big, and it's topped with ice cream and hot fudge sauce (comes in a little pitcher).  There were four adults in my party (two with fairly big sweet tooth, two without); the cookie was too much for us (we ate about 3/4ths of it).  So, depending on the appetites (and sweet tooth) of your group, I'd guess that two is enough.  

Just remember that it takes a while to prepare, so it's best to order it early so that you don't have to wait.  We usually order it when the server comes around for the drink order or when the first of the entree food arrives.


----------



## disneychrista

I have photos from my trip this week. I will try to get them posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CamoMama

figment_jii said:


> I looked through all of my photos and I couldn't find one, sorry.  The cookie is pretty big, and it's topped with ice cream and hot fudge sauce (comes in a little pitcher).  There were four adults in my party (two with fairly big sweet tooth, two without); the cookie was too much for us (we ate about 3/4ths of it).  So, depending on the appetites (and sweet tooth) of your group, I'd guess that two is enough.
> 
> Just remember that it takes a while to prepare, so it's best to order it early so that you don't have to wait.  We usually order it when the server comes around for the drink order or when the first of the entree food arrives.




Thanks so much! That's exactly what I needed to know. I think we'll be good with one then. If anyone has a picture though I'm still very interested in seeing what it looks like.


----------



## purple figment

CamoMama said:


> I've read about the dessert cookie and am really looking forward to that, but I haven't seen a picture of it, nor do I have any idea how many it serves. We'll have a total of 9 people, should we order 2? More?



Found this on the Disney Food blog.  It's near the end of the review:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/05/04/dining-in-disneyland-big-thunder-ranch-bbq/

I've had it, and it's very good, but so-o-o rich.  It's freshly baked so it's served warm.  I don't remember the size of the skillet, but that's a standard wide mouthed Mason jar that they use for drinks just to the above left of the skillet.


----------



## CamoMama

purple figment said:


> Found this on the Disney Food blog.  It's near the end of the review:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/05/04/dining-in-disneyland-big-thunder-ranch-bbq/
> 
> I've had it, and it's very good, but so-o-o rich.  It's freshly baked so it's served warm.  I don't remember the size of the skillet, but that's a standard wide mouthed Mason jar that they use for drinks just to the above left of the skillet.



Perfect! Thank you! I don't know why I didn't think to search the food blog. Now I feel silly. But gee that looks amazing. Can't wait! I may have to have lunch there by myself when I go in May...


----------



## disneychrista

Jolly Holiday Salad - Blend of Lettuce, with Spiced Pecans, Feta, Red & Yellow Tomatoes and Craisins Dried Cranberries. Served with Raspberry Vinaigrette. $7.49 - Jolly Holiday Bakery & Cafe (DL)






Hot Angus Roast Beef on Toasted Onion Roll - Caramelized Onions, Horseradish Aioli and White Cheddar. Served with House Chips. $9.69 - Jolly Holiday Bakery & Cafe. (DL)






Hand-Dipped Corn Dog with a small bag of chips. $6.19 - Little Red Wagon (DL)





Boardwalk Field Greens - Fresh Greens, Topped with Tomatoes, Blue Cheese, Cucumbers, Craisins® Dried Cranberries, Caramelized Pecans, Golden Raisins with a Basil Vinaigrette. $7.99 - Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta(DCA)






Apple & Cheddar Salad - Blend of red and green apples, Cheddar cheese, fresh greens, Craisins dried cranberries, golden raisins, toasted walnuts, with honey-yogurt dressing. $7.49 - Village Haus (DL)






Cinnamon Roll - Pacific Wharf Cafe


----------



## kaoden39

That salad with the cranberries looks so good.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BecBennett

Any new pics???


----------



## BeckWhy

A month and no pics?  Bump


----------



## cfrith5

JeffGoldblum said:


> Hello everyone. I've never been to Disneyland (plan to go), and have been to WDW many times.  I enjoy all of the food pictures in the WDW section of The Dis. It's great seeing food pictures and thinking "Hey that looks good, I will eat there!"
> I was wondering if anyone has pictures of their food from Disneyland to share? If so...post 'em here!



I'm just curious, are you really Jeff Goldblum the actor?


----------



## disneegrl4eva

cfrith5 said:


> I'm just curious, are you really Jeff Goldblum the actor?



he hasnt been on here for a very long time...think he was just posting things for his original trip


----------



## franandaj

cfrith5 said:


> I'm just curious, are you really Jeff Goldblum the actor?



I'm pretty sure it wasn't actually Jeff Goldblum, but whoever started the thread did a great thing!

I do have some new pics that I can post!  We purchased some TravelZoo spa vouchers for the Mandara Spa at the GCH, so my firend and I went to DL for the morning and went on a few rides and then visited Catal for lunch.  I've been wanting to go there for a while.  

Arline ordered the Cobb Salad.  She said that her tomatoes were incredibly delicious, and I had some of the bacon and it was really tasty.  I imagine all of it was pretty good!






I was torn between their French Dip and the Lamburger, it came with Feta, some kind of Aoli, Arugula and pickled piquillo peppers and Uva fries.  I asked the waiter and he said, Oh for sure, the burger, we are known for them.  I was so glad that I did!  First off, over 10 years ago, my partner and I took a weekend weekday at home.  We booked a room at a hotel in Costa Mesa where they had a Patina Group restaurant just to get away from life, but not be too far away. We dined at the restaurant for dinner the night of our stay, and ended up there for breakfast as well.  I remember back then we checked out of the hotel sort of late and missed breakfast (or I just wasnt in the mood anymore) so my first meal was Steak and Pomme Frites.  They were the BEST fries Id ever eaten and they were the same ones that they served me at Catal.  Here was my meal.











I actually ate the whole thing!  Normally I can only eat half of a restaurant meal!


----------



## abbie13_15

Wow. I havn't seen this thread for a while. Anyone have any new things to add? Hopefully in a couple of weeks we will see lots of new things after guests get to try new food options in DCA!!!


----------



## Misskitty3

One of our favorite places to eat at Disneyland - Rancho Del Zocalo!


Bean and Cheese burrito Kids meal -- I didn't try this but DS had it twice for lunch during our 3 days at DL!







[/IMG]


Fish Tacos - Yum!






[/IMG]


Rancho Red Chile enchiladas - Yum!






[/IMG]

Flan - Yum!






[/IMG]


----------



## Misskitty3

Jolly Holiday!



Quiche with side salad.  The salad was very, very good.  The quiche was okay -- not bad but the texture could have been better.  





Grilled cheese and tomato soup.  This was very, very good but I thought a bit $$ for soup and a cheese sandwich.  The chips appeared to be freshly fried which was nice but there were some chips that were soggy because they weren't fried long enough.  DD (6 yrs old) wanted the soup and sandwich for lunch.  She didn't like the tomato soup (like she normally does) but I thought the soup was very good.  She also didn't want to eat any more of the chips once she got that first, barely fried, limp chip.  DH ended up finishing off the rest of her lunch.






Cupcakes - we didn't try any of these but they looked good!






DH 's had the chicken salad sandwich.  I believe he thought it was fine although I don't remember him raving about it like the fish tacos at Rancho.





We tried the chocolate Mickey.  It was perfect for splitting 4 ways -- no way just one person could eat this!  The crust was buttery shortbread and very good!  The chocolate was like a carmel consistence but chocolate not carmel!




Cookies and bakery treats












DS had the kids meal and I forgot to get a picture of it.  DS is 9 and the meal was very, very small for him.  Would have been better for a younger child.  It was a turkey on two little rolls and apple slices (like they serve at McDonalds) and I think it came with a drink.


----------



## Misskitty3

Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta


DH and I split the Chicken Sundried tomato pasta and split a flat bread pizza.  This was WAY to much food for us and DH is a big eater!

The pasta was very, very filling!  It tasted very good.  I don't know that I would go back and have this again but I would recommend others try it.






DD had the spaghetti and meatballs.  There are meatballs in the photo but they are covered with tomato sauce. DD is 6 yrs old and this could have fed four 6 year olds!  It was a lot of food!  DD didn't eat much of it.....





DH and I split the BBQ chicken pizza.  It was fine - not the best I have ever had but definitely good!





DS had the cheese pizza - He liked it but I don't think he was able to finish it all.






The salads at this restaurant looked really, really good!  I really wanted a salad but DH wanted the pizza and pasta...which ended up being way to much food for 2 people.  Next time I would order either a pizza or pasta and then get a salad and split both.


----------



## Misskitty3

Goofy's Kitchen Buffet - Dinner


Various photos of the buffet...










Chicken Parmesan (very good), pot stickers (good), not over cooked veggies (very good), roll (meh), mashed potatoes (very, very good) and Caprese salad (good).





DH had the chicken parmesan, fish, rice pilaf, and ribs.  He said the ribs were very good and got seconds of those.





Dessert - Chocolate bread pudding, Creme Brulee (very, very good custard but the sugar on top was soft not crackly crisp...bummer), somewhat stale chocolate rice crispy treat and a "dirt" cup - chocolate pudding/oreo cookie creation - the best part of the dirt cup were the gummy worms.





DS birthday cupcake which came out well after the meal -- I think we had already made trip #2 to the dessert buffet before our waiter brought the cupcake.





Photo of carrot cake and peanut butter brownies - I didn't try either one.





We saw lots and lots of characters -- Goofy, Pluto, Minnie, Aladdin, Chip, Dale and Belle in her blue dress.  All of the characters were very friendly and Minnie stopped by our table at least 3 times and played with DD.


----------



## Misskitty3

I saved the best for last!!

Apple Pie Carmel Apple!  YUMMY!!!!!  Well worth the $10 bucks!!


----------



## cfrith5

franandaj said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't actually Jeff Goldblum, but whoever started the thread did a great thing!
> 
> I do have some new pics that I can post!  We purchased some TravelZoo spa vouchers for the Mandara Spa at the GCH, so my firend and I went to DL for the morning and went on a few rides and then visited Catal for lunch.  I've been wanting to go there for a while.
> 
> Arline ordered the Cobb Salad.  She said that her tomatoes were incredibly delicious, and I had some of the bacon and it was really tasty.  I imagine all of it was pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was torn between their French Dip and the Lamburger, it came with Feta, some kind of Aoli, Arugula and pickled piquillo peppers and Uva fries.  I asked the waiter and he said, Oh for sure, the burger, we are known for them.  I was so glad that I did!  First off, over 10 years ago, my partner and I took a weekend weekday at home.  We booked a room at a hotel in Costa Mesa where they had a Patina Group restaurant just to get away from life, but not be too far away. We dined at the restaurant for dinner the night of our stay, and ended up there for breakfast as well.  I remember back then we checked out of the hotel sort of late and missed breakfast (or I just wasnt in the mood anymore) so my first meal was Steak and Pomme Frites.  They were the BEST fries Id ever eaten and they were the same ones that they served me at Catal.  Here was my meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ate the whole thing!  Normally I can only eat half of a restaurant meal!



OMG those look SO GOOD!!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Misskitty3, thanks for those awesome pictures!! Can not wait to go to Goofy's Kitchen again!  and that apple....mmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## franandaj

Misskitty3 said:


> Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta
> 
> 
> DH and I split the Chicken Sundried tomato pasta and split a flat bread pizza.  This was WAY to much food for us and DH is a big eater!
> DD had the spaghetti and meatballs.  There are meatballs in the photo but they are covered with tomato sauce. DD is 6 yrs old and this could have fed four 6 year olds!  It was a lot of food!  DD didn't eat much of it.....



When we ate there in February, they served the kids meals in the plastic Mickey plates, there wasn't nearly as much pasta!  I got the kids Alfredo pasta and it was the perfect size with that chicken flatbread.  I agree it wasn't bad, but I'd be heading towards the Corn Dog Palace first!


----------



## princesspenelope

Yay, I hope to be able to go through all these pictures someday soon!

Question: Does anyone know about the "quality" of DLR ingredients? For example, Pink slime in the beef? Does any restaurant serve organic/sustanable food? 
We not only have food allergies to deal with but we also try to eat as "clean" as possible(no food colorings, hydrogenated fats, crazy chemicals and factory farm animals). On vacation I usually do vegetarian if I can't find something within our diet but hoping somebody can chime in for me and tell me about an awesome biodynamic farmed organic sustainable restaurant in the middle of Disney!LOL


----------



## Misskitty3

princesspenelope said:


> Yay, I hope to be able to go through all these pictures someday soon!
> 
> Question: Does anyone know about the "quality" of DLR ingredients? For example, Pink slime in the beef? Does any restaurant serve organic/sustanable food?
> We not only have food allergies to deal with but we also try to eat as "clean" as possible(no food colorings, hydrogenated fats, crazy chemicals and factory farm animals). On vacation I usually do vegetarian if I can't find something within our diet but hoping somebody can chime in for me and tell me about an awesome biodynamic farmed organic sustainable restaurant in the middle of Disney!LOL



Napa Rose would probably meet your needs. 

In addition, I believe California passed a law several years ago that bans the use of hydrogenated fats in restaurants and food retailers.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Napa rose has a few dishes with some local or organic ingredients, but the rest of the DLR is typical restaurant food.  We eat this same way at home, but we usually can't find many restaurants on vacation that do this ...we can't find many restaurants at home that offer this either, so we don't eat out much!


----------



## princesspenelope

DSNY4ever said:


> Napa rose has a few dishes with some local or organic ingredients, but the rest of the DLR is typical restaurant food.  We eat this same way at home, but we usually can't find many restaurants on vacation that do this ...we can't find many restaurants at home that offer this either, so we don't eat out much!



Hmm...I think Napa rose might be too nice to take my screamer of a 1 year old to. We are so blessed we actually live in Napa so there are TONS of restaurants here that serve food with a conscious.
I think my major need is to find a treat that DD can have. I absolutely do not let her have food dye(bad reactions), but everything else is bendable during treat time.However, she's allergic to nuts/peanuts so most chocolate/bakeries are out.


----------



## TheZue

I would start a brand new thread with this question. I'm not sure everyone looks in here, or just those of us who like to look at food porn. Secondly I would give Disney a call. I've heard they are great with allergies and I would assume they would be able to help more


----------



## iKristin

Here is the Blue Bayou surf and turf. Filet Mignon and lobster tail  Delicious of course.







And here is the usual celebration desert at Blue Bayou, the chocolate mousse.


----------



## tiggrbaby

What an adorable pic of your little princess, iKristen!


----------



## iKristin

Thanks  She's my niece, but I consider her my daughter. She's been my Disneyland partner the past two years.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Breakfast wrap at Tangaroa Terrace- Yum! Decent price for a good filling breakfast.






Spaghetti at Plaza Inn-






Cobb Salad at Plaza Inn- 






Chocolate Cake at Plaza Inn-






Strawberry Shortcake at Plaza Inn-






The desserts were enormous.  I wish I had placed something by it so you could tell the size.  The shortcake was larger than a softball.  We should have either split dinner and shared a dessert or split dinner and eaten our own HUGE desserts!  The Shortcake was wonderful.  We were both sad that we didn't finish the desserts   The dinner was just average, nothing special.  There was some gold glitter on my DH's chocolate cake as you can see a little in the photo, it was weird!  I imagine little kids like that though.


----------



## CurlyGirlyGirl

Do you remember how much dessert costs at the Plaza Inn?

Whoops, nevermind - found it!


----------



## disneydreamer74

The breakfast platter at TT looks tasty! I tried that chocolate cake dessert at Plaza Inn on our Jan. trip. I had it packaged to take back to the hotel. Imagine my surprise when biting into it and finding the gold flakes! They were kinda crunchy and I must say ..yummy! I will be purchasing that again. And yes...you will want to share it...way too big for one person! The strawberry shortcake looks delish as well!


----------



## kylie71

That strawberry Shortcake looks so Yummy!!  
Thanks for sharing!

Lori


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Cafe Orleans












Critter Country











Not Disneyland but a local cupcake shop (Casey's Cupcake)


----------



## kylie71

Dis_Yoda said:


> Cafe Orleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Critter Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disneyland but a local cupcake shop (Casey's Cupcake)



Love those fries at Cafe Orleans!!!  So goood!

Lori


----------



## Started With a Mouse

Is that the all cheese Monte Cristo?  Yum!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Started With a Mouse said:


> Is that the all cheese Monte Cristo?  Yum!



It is!

It was super rich though.  I could barely get through 1 of the triangles before I called it quits.


----------



## DizFan13

I always mean to add food photos from our trips, and seem to never get around to it. Time to change that! 

Here are some from our late lunch at French Market on May 21st, which was a Fantasmic! AP event day:




This is the event Popcorn Shrimp plate. The shrimp was very tasty. 




This cupcake was good, but there was so much frosting! There was a cherry filling which was pretty tasty.




I had the Four-Cheese Pasta & Vegetable Gratin, and it was really good!





And here are some from our visit to Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar:
We shared the fish tacos, and I have to say, they were excellent! 




DH had the HippopotoMai-Tai, which he said was good but very strong.




Although they served his drink in a regular cup, DH did receive a souvenir Tiki Glass:


----------



## disneydreamer74

DizFan13 said:


> I always mean to add food photos from our trips, and seem to never get around to it. Time to change that!
> 
> Here are some from our late lunch at French Market on May 21st, which was a Fantasmic! AP event day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the event Popcorn Shrimp plate. The shrimp was very tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cupcake was good, but there was so much frosting! There was a cherry filling which was pretty tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Four-Cheese Pasta & Vegetable Gratin, and it was really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some from our visit to Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar:
> We shared the fish tacos, and I have to say, they were excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH had the HippopotoMai-Tai, which he said was good but very strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they served his drink in a regular cup, DH did receive a souvenir Tiki Glass:



Thanks for posting the pics! I agree about the cupcakes at DLR, they are tasty but it is always too much frosting for me. I just scoop some of it off! Love the tiki glass from Trader Sam's, very cool!


----------



## Chuck n' Keith

Bump...


----------



## austraveler

disneydreamer74 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! I agree about the cupcakes at DLR, they are tasty but it is always too much frosting for me. I just scoop some of it off! Love the tiki glass from Trader Sam's, very cool!



My boys will want the glass. How large is it as they will have to be packed in the suitcases somehow.


----------



## DizFan13

austraveler said:


> My boys will want the glass. How large is it as they will have to be packed in the suitcases somehow.



It's not too large, and it fit neatly in our suitcase for the trip home. DH gets a kick out of using it now.


----------



## Astylla

I'm just drooling from the pics , insomnia + munchies don't mix haha. Never have eaten at French Market before..methinks this needs to change! Everything looks so yummy.


----------



## figment_jii

Figment just got back from a fun visit to Disneyland.  Carsland and the Matterhorn weren't open yet, but the Mad T Party was up and running.  As usual, he enjoyed eating his way through DL and DCA.

*French Market, Dinner*
Seafood & Chicken Jambalaya - this one had some heat, but it was good.





Roast Beef Royalé - lots of meat!  The sauce was a little salty, but when mixed with the potatoes it tasted great.





Herb & Garlic Salmon Creole and mint julep - the fish was moist and the rice was really yummy!  And no meal at the French Market is complete with a mint julep.





*Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Lunch*
Asian Chicken Salad





Chocolate Mousse Parfait





R2D2 Parfait Holder - Figment, meet R2D2, the keeper of the parfait!





*Coke Corner*
Chili Cheese Hot Dog (minus the cheese)





*Bengal BBQ* - the chicken skewer, the beef skewer, and the asparagus wrapped with bacon skewer.  Figment likes the bacon one the best!





*Jolly Holiday, Dinner*
Jolly Holiday Salad - The spiced pecans were really good!





*Snacks*
Mickey pretzel - makes a great breakfast (on vacation)!





Matterhorn Macaroon (Jolly Holiday)





Lemon Bar (Jolly Holiday) - tart, but still yummy





*Other*
It's not a food picture, but they have Stitch Pillow Pets!


----------



## sonnyjane

OMG I want a little Figment!!!!! Adorable   Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## elgerber

The Jambalaya looks fantastic, but more importantly, my DD is going to die when she sees that pillow pet!!!!!!!!!  We will be there in 10 days!


----------



## wdwnut4life

have fun @ disneyland!


----------



## elgerber

I just noticed the ears, where did Figment get his hat??


----------



## figment_jii

sonnyjane said:


> OMG I want a little Figment!!!!! Adorable   Thanks for sharing your pics!



Thanks!



elgerber said:


> I just noticed the ears, where did Figment get his hat??



The base hat is a keychain, but I used felt to make it look like Stitch.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with Figment Goes Mad (T Party)...

*River Belle Terrace, Breakfast*
Figment started the day with the Steamboat (three pancakes, scrambled eggs, and sausage).





Then he moved onto his idea of a wonderful vacation breakfast...a huge cinnamon roll and a Dole whip float.  Figment was really excited that he was the first person to order a Dole whip float that morning because he got a button!





*Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Express, Snack*
By snack time, Figment was order at DTD, so he stopped by the Jazz Kitchen Express to try out their beignets and (non-alcoholic) mint julep.  He liked the mint julep from the French Market better, but the beignets were really good!





*Naples, Dinner*
It's been a really long time since Figment's been to Naples.  His last experience was pretty awful and he's been avoiding the place ever since.  However, he had a coupon for Naples this time, so he gave it another try and he was really glad he did.  He started with the calamari (a usual favorite of Figment's).  It was crispy on the outside and tender on the inside.





The bread service was okay.  He would have preferred warm rolls, but the olive oil had a good flavor.





He was so excited when the food came that he forgot to take pictures initially.  Eventually he remembered.  Figment ordered the Quattro Stagioni pizza (four toppings, one on each quarter of the pizze: artichoke, eggplant, parma cotta ham, mushrooms).  The mushrooms were sauteed with garlic (yum) and the artichokes were still firm (good) (top).  The ham was nice and salty (bottom).  The only topping that didn't work was the eggplant...it didn't have any flavor. 









Having been to Via Napoli in Florida (also operated by the Patina Group), Figment couldn't wait to try to the Coppa Di Brutti Ma Buoni (Ugly But Good sundae).  It's different from the one at VN, smaller, but had more cherries.  It was still yummy.





*Mad T Party*
After dinner, Figment headed over to the Mad T Party.  The previous night he had tried the green apple slushie and really liked it.  This time he planned to try to the pear slushie and get the green apple slushie in the twisted yard.  Both were good, but Figment liked the green apple the best!  (Figment said that the twisted yard was good, but holds about 4 cups of slushie, so it's a lot!).









*Jolly Holiday, Late Night Snack*
By the end of the evening Figment was getting hungry again and wanted a midnight (literally) snack before leaving DL.  He stopped by the Jolly Holiday bakery and had two cupcakes.  The strawberry cupcake with lemon was sweet and yummy (top).  The seasonal cupcake was chocolate with raspberry (also yum).


----------



## elgerber

love love love the pic of Figment with the twisted yard!!!!  But OMG, that is a LOT of slushie!
I need to get something in that darling Mad hatter had when we are there next week.


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up Figment Goes Mat (T Party)...

*Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Brunch*
No trip to Disneyland would be complete without Sunday Brunch at Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.  Figment has always really liked Brennan's!  His favorite appetizer is the Bourbon Street Sampler, which comes with calamari (yum), coconut shrimp, back back ribs (messy, but yummy), and fried artichoke hearts (yum!).





The seafood pot pie has a nice flaky crust on top and a slightly spicy filling.





The pork debris and eggs is kind of like an Eggs Benedict. It had good flavor.





Figment gave the BBW Shrimp and Grits another try.  Last time, the flavor was really good, but it was kind of spicy.  He asked to have "light spice" this time and it was really good.  Still kind of spicy, but it didn't build up as fast, so this is the way to go.





As usual, Figment really enjoyed eating his way through Disneyland and he can't wait for his next trip!


----------



## abbie13_15

Anyone have new pictures to post from Carsland or Buena Vista St????


----------



## kylie71

Oh Yeah, I'd love to see something from the Kozy Kone....

Lori


----------



## isisisme

The first one is from Cozy Cone. We got the pretzel bites with cheese and chili. I am actually holding mine which was vegetarian. DH got the regular chili. Both were very tasty, as were the pretzel bites. The bread cone was soft and lovely.






For breakfast we stopped in at Starbucks first, then Flo's V8. DH got the All American, which was scrambled eggs, home fried potatoes, bacon, and biscuit. I got the caramel banana brioche french toast. Holy crap it was good. The caramel sauce was really thick and tasty. It was very sweet though. I really liked it. I had a taste of DH's potatoes and eggs, they were okay. 






I have more food pictures to upload later, but I thought I would give you a glimpse.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

The pretzel chili cones look good and that caramel banana french toast. Holy mother! Yes please!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## marybaby08

I just spend the last 30 minutes in this thread and just now realize that I need to lose at least 40 pounds before my first trip to Disneyland. I want to try them all.


----------



## kylie71

WOW!  The chili and the French toast looks Awesome, and I just had dinner!!!

Thank You, cannot wait for more! 

Lori


----------



## isisisme

Okay, one more for tonight. I posted this one earlier on another thread. On Friday morning we had reservations for Carnation Cafe. I had the Huevos Rancheros. Oh my!! best breakfast I had eaten in a while. It has black beansm poached eggs, salsa, corn, avocados. It was very tasty and I will definately have it again.


----------



## kylie71

Looks Great!  Thanks for sharing!

Lori


----------



## Echo queen

Keep it coming, I'm taking notes


----------



## cutewestie

Hey I thought y'all might like some pictures from Carthay Circle Restaurant.  
Carthay House Biscuits - Stuffed with White cheddar, bacon, and jalapeno. served with apricot honey butter - $8.00  





Signature Fire Cracker Duck Wings - With Soy, lime and Sriracha Chili sauce - $12.00 





Rose Petal Soda





Colorado Rack of Lamb - Fried Zucchini Blossom, Fennel Puree and summer succotash - $38.00 





Grilled Quail - Stuffed with Prosciutto wrapped peaches, peach salsa, Haricot Verts and Roasted Almond Vinaigrette - $29.00 





Grilled Rib Eye - Sauteed mushrooms and Gremolata of Red Flame Grapes, blue cheese, red onions and parsley - $41.00 





Country Pie with peach and buleberry





Some kind of lemon cake that i can't find the name of 





The dinner was amazing and I would definately come back


----------



## perrinej

Does anyone have more pictures to share of the new eats at DCA or DL? I just love this thread!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Dis_Yoda said:


> Cafe Orleans



What are these?!


----------



## cpster

It looks like the all cheese Monte Cristo sandwich.


----------



## krispin41

cpster said:


> It looks like the all cheese Monte Cristo sandwich.



Yep! And the portions are HUGE! MY DH and I are splitting this next time we have it.


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Cafe Orleans



Dis_Yoda!  I wish I would have known that you were in So Cal!  I would have so totally wanted to meet up with you!  I live closer to DL than you do to WDW  bummer!  I just noticed these pics that you posted!  Maybe another time!


----------



## jnjusoioa

perrinej said:


> Does anyone have more pictures to share of the new eats at DCA or DL? I just love this thread!




_I agree, I would like to see some photos of the new food items in the DCA park. Hope someone has some. Would be nice to see what is new._


----------



## quiltymom

I have some pics from Flo's V8 Cafe, but you'll need to wait a couple more weeks before I am back home at my computer to upload the photos.

All I can say is that the food at Flo's is fabulous!  I need to see if I can get the recipes for what we had.  I don't have the "official" names, but it was the pork loin with coke bbq sauce, mashed potatoes with beef dressing and the cole slaw.  That slaw was some of the best I've ever had!  DD had the kid's beef sandwich meal and there was enough food on there to fill her and then some.  And the chocolate shake?  Wow.  Not too heavy with a slight coconut taste, topped with these fun crunchy bits.  Definitely plan to go there if you're in Car's Land!  I'll give a better review when  I post the photos.

Also, the Matterhorn Macaroons at the Jolly Holiday Bakery & Cafe were amazing.  I love macaroons, and these were moist, sweet, with the best frosting on top.


----------



## mouseymommy

quiltymom said:


> I have some pics from Flo's V8 Cafe, but you'll need to wait a couple more weeks before I am back home at my computer to upload the photos.
> 
> All I can say is that the food at Flo's is fabulous!  I need to see if I can get the recipes for what we had.  I don't have the "official" names, but it was the pork loin with coke bbq sauce, mashed potatoes with beef dressing and the cole slaw.  That slaw was some of the best I've ever had!  DD had the kid's beef sandwich meal and there was enough food on there to fill her and then some.  And the chocolate shake?  Wow.  Not too heavy with a slight coconut taste, topped with these fun crunchy bits.  Definitely plan to go there if you're in Car's Land!  I'll give a better review when  I post the photos.
> 
> Also, the Matterhorn Macaroons at the Jolly Holiday Bakery & Cafe were amazing.  I love macaroons, and these were moist, sweet, with the best frosting on top.



Nice to hear more about Flo's.  Thanks!  And we LOVE the Matterhorn Macaroons!


----------



## cooniez

quiltymom said:


> I have some pics from Flo's V8 Cafe, but you'll need to wait a couple more weeks before I am back home at my computer to upload the photos.
> 
> All I can say is that the food at Flo's is fabulous!  I need to see if I can get the recipes for what we had.  I don't have the "official" names, but it was the pork loin with coke bbq sauce, mashed potatoes with beef dressing and the cole slaw.  That slaw was some of the best I've ever had!  DD had the kid's beef sandwich meal and there was enough food on there to fill her and then some.  And the chocolate shake?  Wow.  Not too heavy with a slight coconut taste, topped with these fun crunchy bits.  Definitely plan to go there if you're in Car's Land!  I'll give a better review when  I post the photos.
> 
> Also, the Matterhorn Macaroons at the Jolly Holiday Bakery & Cafe were amazing.  I love macaroons, and these were moist, sweet, with the best frosting on top.



Did you get the shake with the souvenir glass or notice if they had them in? We were there for the Grand Opening and the souvenir glass w/your choice of shake was on the menu, but when I went up to order they said they didn't get them in yet.


----------



## keahgirl8

Mmmmmm....Matterhorn Macaroons...I can't wait to be there in a few weeks to have one!


----------



## quiltymom

cooniez said:


> Did you get the shake with the souvenir glass or notice if they had them in? We were there for the Grand Opening and the souvenir glass w/your choice of shake was on the menu, but when I went up to order they said they didn't get them in yet.



You know, I didn't even notice.  I didn't see it on the menu.  But I wouldn't have purchased it anyway just because the last thing we need in our house is another glass!


----------



## jnjusoioa

keahgirl8 said:


> Mmmmmm....Matterhorn Macaroons...I can't wait to be there in a few weeks to have one!



_Yummy, sounds good. What are the Matterhorn Macaroons, they sound yummy._


----------



## keahgirl8

jnjusoioa said:
			
		

> Yummy, sounds good. What are the Matterhorn Macaroons, they sound yummy.



They are macaroons in the shape of the Matterhorn with white chocolate "snow" on top, and they ARE yummy.


----------



## jnjusoioa

keahgirl8 said:


> They are macaroons in the shape of the Matterhorn with white chocolate "snow" on top, and they ARE yummy.




_Sounds yummy, I will have to try these, hopefully they will have them when I get back out that way in a year or more._


----------



## blabbermouth

Bumping this up for more pics!!!


----------



## disneychrista

I'll have more pics in about 2 weeks.


----------



## keahgirl8

I am going back in a couple of weeks, and I'll try to be better about taking and posting pictures!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Tortilla Jo's Nachos with shredded chicken. $11.  ENORMOUS. Could not even finish half. 





Pork carnitas burrito from Tortilla Jo's $15





Deep Fried ice cream dessert Totilla Jo's $6.50 REALLY YUMMY





Used my $30 birthday certificate and total (with tip) for the meal came to $9.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

flo's v-8 Cafe

Chicken Tamale Breakfast and Brioche french toast. The french toast is delicious but very sweet. The tamale breakfast was fine, the sauce was a little spicy, but you can request the sauce on the side. I didn't care for the fake eggs.






Matterhorn Macaroon from Jolly Holiday Bakery. Had been hearing about them and had to try it at least once. It was good, but not my favorite. For $1.99 though , it's one of the cheaper indulgences in the park.


----------



## belle'ssister

Going in 2 weeks. Want to try the french toast. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## smiley_face2

quiltymom said:


> You know, I didn't even notice.  I didn't see it on the menu.  But I wouldn't have purchased it anyway just because *the last thing we need in our house is another glass!*



 us too!! hubby just said last night "these won't even fit in here, we need to get a new cabinet or stop buying them" 
The ones from Flo's were only plastic as well. We did bring home some "Cozy Cones" though.... I gently suggested to hubby they would make a great decoration for his shop being auto themed and all.... he said "so in other words get this out of the kitchen" 
I do have plenty of food pics just too busy now we are home to take the time to upload them.


----------



## smiley_face2

Ariels Grotto
everything was amazingly good! well worth the money for the meal even without the princess visits!
Cioppino 





Tri tip  sorry, I started eating before I took the picture





my plate dished from the appatizer tower





Grandsons cheesy noodles





The dessert plate, each little cake was a different flavor and very yummy!


----------



## smiley_face2

Blue Bayou
The crab cakes were not as good as I remember, and not as good as the ones I ate in San Francisco  I would not get them again. Hubbys beef was delicious as was daughters salmon, and grandsons salmon in his childs meal was amazing, I wish you could order off the childs menu!! loll.....forgot to take a pic of daughters cajun spiced salmon, it was yummy except for the goats cheese in it, I do not like goats cheese very much. I thought if I could order it without the goats cheese, that is what I would order next visit.

roasted strip loin





crab cakes, one missing because I shared with daughter





childs portion salmon and pasta, the salmon came as a solid piece, daughter had cut it up when I took the picture





vanilla bean creme brulee


----------



## smiley_face2

Carnation Cafe

the Green Chili Cheeseburger, was very tasty, but the egg was a bit much, and I wish the chilis were hotter, they were too mild. I would order it again, without the egg. daughter and I shared this!





fried pickles 
probably the best thing I have ever eaten!!.....
sorry, they were getting snatched up as I was trying to take the picture! one of these times I am going to get bitten!! lol....





baked potatoe soup.....heaven in a bowl!!!





did not get a picture of husbands Main Street Cheeseburger, or grandsons burger, sometimes they just will not wait for me to take pictures!!


----------



## smiley_face2

Storytellers Cafe
It was really nice that because grandson is under 3, at all of the buffet places he was allowed to eat without charge! even in Ariels grotto there was no charge for his cheesy noodles. the only time we paid for him to eat was if we ordered him a meal off of a childrens menu. We all had the buffet so the meals are very similar. the salmon was amazing here as well

My plate from the buffet, the corn chowder they had was simply devine!! it was a charred nebraska corn chowder with chicken bacon and cilantro, I ate 2 bowls of it!





some of the desserts


----------



## smiley_face2

The Disneyland Hotel, poolside ordering

banana cabana and something like a blue hawaiian but I do not remember what it was called. also tried a mai tai, wow was it strong but tasty! and we tried the 2 non alcoholic smoothy drinks. one tasted like an orange creamsicle and the other tasted like fresh raspberries and cream





grandson had the chicken nugget meal a few times. came with grapes and very good potatoe chips


----------



## smiley_face2

Trader Sams tiki bar

fish tacos sooooo good!!





pupu platter. everything was delicious. they should swap out the deep fried beans for deep fried pickles though! and you can see our drinks, the Krakatoa punch and Shipwreck on the rocks both of which made different thing happen in the bar, like the volcano erupting in the windows, and then a storm in the windows and the ship sinking inside the glass bottle which was a super cool effect!





cheese burger and yam fries





Schweitzer Falls (non alcohol)


----------



## smiley_face2

Riverbelle Terrace
mark twain and steamboat. I wish they had better eggs. these are too much like what you get in the hospital or something  the scrambled cheesy eggs inside the cones in the new Cozy Cone Hotel are AWESOME! bacon and sausage both are realllllly good, and because we were there early the potatoes had not been simmering long enough. If you go later, they have been cooking longer and the flavors are more developed and the potatoes are softer 




mark twain with sausage instead of bacon


----------



## TheZue

Great pictures! I can hardly wait for carnation cafe 

And your grandson is adorable.


----------



## viaggiamo

Oh YUM! Thanks for posting smiley_face2.
Have just added Tiki bar to my list of places to eat.

C


----------



## DisneytheKid

Wow Smiley_Face2! Thank you for the great pictures! You literally put up pics of each area I want to try! Thanks again


----------



## love2go2disney2

Loved all the pics!!!  Cant wait until October


----------



## KaChow

Looks amazing, and we will for sure head to the Tiki Bar!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh it all looks so good!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Cafe Orleans- Mickey Beignets






Cafe Orleans- Pommes Frites






Big Thunder Ranch BBQ- Fruit Cobbler topped with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream






Downtown Disney- Holiday treats


----------



## kylie71

Love the Cafe Orleans!!!  and your pics!
Cannot wait to eat exactly what is pictured!  Outside, overlooking the River's of America!!   
Thanks for sharing!

Lori


----------



## smiley_face2

mmmmmm from the candy store in Pooh Corner





Carnation Cafe breakfast time
Oscars choice with bacon, this was seriously the best bacon any of us have ever ever eaten!





another Oscars choice with the new turkey sausage, it was extremely tasty, but I still like the other kind they had better. 




the yogurt fruit parfait





grandsons childs menu mickey waffle with strawberries and bacon, can't believe the size of the childs menu meals all over the park!! We think they are an awesome value and always include fresh fruit which is great!





It is so great they have made the Carnation Cafe so much bigger so no more need to wait so long for a meal. It is lovely inside but we still like to sit outside best! the cushions they have on the booths is the most uncomfortable place I have ever had a meal! they keep slipping off the bench, and are extremely low, I felt like I was a very little kid sitting a the grownups table!! lol....


----------



## smiley_face2

I am sadly a cake pop junky....  and was thinking before our trip, "I wish Disneyland did cake pops" well I was happy to see they did, but the ones from Starbucks are soooo much better! happily you can get them at the Fiddler Fifer Practicle pig cafe in DCA. Just because it's shaped like Mickey doesn't make it taste better  cake was too pastey with not enough good flavor and chocolate was too thick for a cake pop. Maybe they can sneak over and steal the recipe? lol...


----------



## smiley_face2

Flo's V8 cafe
sorry was so excited I didn't get good pictures of the actual plates of food here, but maybe you can see we had the striploin with mashed potatoes, gravy, and cole slaw. It was very good, but I had in my head it would be like the roasted strip loin at Blue Bayou, and could be ordered rare if you like. I didn't even think to ask this, and it came very well done, like a typical family roast beef dinner. It was very good and I would get it again. 
Daughter had the Citrus turkey salad which she said was yummy, and grandson got a childs roastbeef sandwich meal in the car which is like a little lunch box and well worth the money! such a cool souvenier and he can take his snack to preschool in it now 
Oh, and the strawberry rhubarb pie was deeeeeelicious!!














our view from where we were sitting in the cafe


----------



## smiley_face2

Plaza Inn
I have posted pictures of the chicken dinner a few times before, so I didn't take any this time, but we had the new strawberry shortcake dessert, and the chocolate cake both of which were sooooooooooooo good!!









and we planned the meal so we would be sitting there outside at the edge of the patio when the parade was going by at 6:30 it was awesome!!


----------



## smiley_face2

had to take a break after that last picture of chocolate cake..... sadly all I have is my tin of Ghirardelli chocolate...  speaking of which, we tried out their new soda fountain and chocolate shop in DCA. 
In a sugar induced frenzy we demolished our various treats without even a thought of pictures!! I shared the Golden Gate banana split with daughter which was of course to die for! hubby had the world famous hot fudge sunday and grandson...well that was a failure  daughter wanted to get him a singel kids cone, but asked if they dip them in chocolate ala McD's. well no they don't do that so he ordered up something which came as the chocolate in the bottom of a cup, and a single scoop vanilla icecream turned upside down on it. of couse the chocolate hardened inside the cup, the icecream stuck to it and the cone pulled off of it, he ended up eating part of it with a spoon. next time it's just a plain kids cone. mmmmm time for another Ghirardelli chocolate


----------



## smiley_face2

Tortilla Joes
This was such a good dinner!! we loved the quacamole made tableside, it tasted exactly like the one I do at home! 
ribs





fish tacos soooooooo yummy!





do not remember what daughters dinner was....she loved it though! I'll ask her and update my post later


----------



## smiley_face2

Carthay Circle Theater Restaurant
now don't stone me, but we are not really wine drinkers so we did not have any wine with our meals. I had a rosewater soda drink  won't do that again lol... hubby and daughter and grandson all had Shirly Temples, which because they were made in a "fancy" restaurant were not what they were used to but they said they were pretty good anyway. 





Halibut Civiche and the Signature firecracker Duck wings both excellent and I want some of the Civiche NOW!!! lol...





Crispy Gorditas. daughter really liked them, me not so much  now that halibut civiche....... 





Jamaican jerked king fish....OMG how good can anything taste?? daughter and I both had this entree.





Grilled Rib Eye cooked to absolute perfection!!





and once again in a sugar induced frenzy I did not take a picture of the fried banana split monte cristo sundae..... Do not miss out on this!! we shared but I wished I had my own!!  lol....
grandson once again had cheesy noodles.... that kid is going to start looking like a cheesy noodle..... sorry no picture, but it was very lovely and extremely tasty! we all had to have a bite to see if they were putting as much effort into the kids food and yes they are!

papa and Jacob waiting for dinner in the lounge


----------



## smiley_face2

Jolly Holiday bakery
giant mickey head cookie, mommy and gramma had cheesecake, (you can't see it here)& decaf caramel machiato's while we watched the fireworks through the trees. Not the best view for sure, but an awesome experience none the less!


----------



## Misskitty3

Smiley_face2 --   Wow!!  Your photos are amazing!  Makes me so wish I was at DL right now!  My DS is 9 1/2 but I think I need to get him that cars lunch box!!  My inlaws are going to DL in Oct, may just need to add that to my list of things I want them to pick up for me!

Looks like you and your beautiful family had lots of wonderful things to eat while you were there!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

smile face2- how much was the cars lunchbox? (im gona have to get two oen for son one for cars fanatic nefew lol) i didn't see any thing i wanted to eat from there i may just get two kids meals and deserts lol 

wow wow i am also thinking of a BB lunch too


----------



## DizneyDogs

Ok that's it I gotta book me a trip to Disneyland now that they have finally brought the strawberry shortcake back!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I had it every morning for breakfast when I was there in 2006 and that's been a along 6 year wait! (you can see my original post on it on this very thread page 3 post #38)


----------



## keahgirl8

smiley_face2 said:
			
		

> Carthay Circle Theater Restaurant
> now don't stone me, but we are not really wine drinkers so we did not have any wine with our meals. I had a rosewater soda drink  won't do that again lol... hubby and daughter and grandson all had Shirly Temples, which because they were made in a "fancy" restaurant were not what they were used to but they said they were pretty good anyway.
> 
> Halibut Civiche and the Signature firecracker Duck wings both excellent and I want some of the Civiche NOW!!! lol...
> 
> Crispy Gorditas. daughter really liked them, me not so much  now that halibut civiche.......
> 
> Jamaican jerked king fish....OMG how good can anything taste?? daughter and I both had this entree.
> 
> Grilled Rib Eye cooked to absolute perfection!!
> 
> and once again in a sugar induced frenzy I did not take a picture of the fried banana split monte cristo sundae..... Do not miss out on this!! we shared but I wished I had my own!!  lol....
> grandson once again had cheesy noodles.... that kid is going to start looking like a cheesy noodle..... sorry no picture, but it was very lovely and extremely tasty! we all had to have a bite to see if they were putting as much effort into the kids food and yes they are!
> 
> papa and Jacob waiting for dinner in the lounge



What is in the ceviche, as far as you can tell?  I am eating there this week and still trying to decide what to get!


----------



## tiggerluvr

smiley_face2 said:


> Tortilla Joes
> do not remember what daughters dinner was....she loved it though! I'll ask her and update my post later



This looks like a chile relleno, and maybe a taco on the far side of the plate.  Thanks for all your gorgeous pics; I just ate lunch a little while ago but now my mouth is watering!


----------



## smiley_face2

tiggerluvr said:


> This looks like a chile relleno, and maybe a taco on the far side of the plate.  Thanks for all your gorgeous pics; I just ate lunch a little while ago but now my mouth is watering!



yes, you are correct except it was apparently a fajita! 
Honestly, even with 13 full days in the parks, there was just not enough time to eat everything we wanted to try! It's a darn good thing you end up walking so many miles in a day to wear it off!! I have never yet gained weight on a Disneyland holiday even with eating all this good food and desserts!


----------



## Congo Queen

smiley_face2 said:


> yes, you are correct except it was apparently a fajita!
> Honestly, even with 13 full days in the parks, there was just not enough time to eat everything we wanted to try! It's a darn good thing you end up walking so many miles in a day to wear it off!! I have never yet gained weight on a Disneyland holiday even with eating all this good food and desserts!



That is so true Smiley.  It is just part of the Dland magic I think (or maybe it is the hours and hours of walking).   I can eat all sorts of naughty things I would never allow myself to consider in a normal day.  A churro here, an ice cream cone there, some buttered popcorn, then fried chicken and mashed potato and still I end my trip at DLand pretty much the same weight I started.


----------



## Sally_fan

smiley_face2 said:
			
		

> Blue Bayou
> The crab cakes were not as good as I remember, and not as good as the ones I ate in San Francisco  I would not get them again. Hubbys beef was delicious as was daughters salmon, and grandsons salmon in his childs meal was amazing, I wish you could order off the childs menu!! loll.....forgot to take a pic of daughters cajun spiced salmon, it was yummy except for the goats cheese in it, I do not like goats cheese very much. I thought if I could order it without the goats cheese, that is what I would order next visit.
> 
> roasted strip loin
> 
> crab cakes, one missing because I shared with daughter
> 
> childs portion salmon and pasta, the salmon came as a solid piece, daughter had cut it up when I took the picture
> 
> vanilla bean creme brulee



Great pics smiley_face2!!! It made me smile to see your hubby's shirt (HM LE Shag shirt) my hubby has the same one!  Quite the conversation piece. But back to what this thread is about...thanks so much for posting all of your great food pics!!


----------



## Kassxcourage

I just started visiting the disboards and this is my favourite thread!~ More pics please!  My first trip is in 20 days and this is definitely helping the countdown, haha.


----------



## kaoden39

Kassxcourage said:


> I just started visiting the disboards and this is my favourite thread!~ More pics please!  My first trip is in 20 days and this is definitely helping the countdown, haha.




Your trip is soooo close!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## keahgirl8

Does anyone have a suggestion for the cheapest, healthiest option at the Carthay Circle?  I am thinking either the soup or the ceviche.


----------



## huahuamick

That is so true Smiley. It is just part of the Dland magic I think (or maybe it is the hours and hours of walking). I can eat all sorts of naughty things I would never allow myself to consider in a normal day.


----------



## Kassxcourage

> Your trip is soooo close!! Have a great time!!



Thank you so much! It is really really close, I almost cannot believe it! Best 18th birthday present ever in my opinion. So much better than going out and getting wasted like other 18 year olds my age like to do.


----------



## Tink rules

Yeah.. I'd much rather go out and get wasted on pixie dust... and a few


----------



## chickyann

awesome pics, thanks to all who have shared recently


----------



## smiley_face2

smiley_face2 said:


> Plaza Inn
> I have posted pictures of the chicken dinner a few times before, so I didn't take any this time, but we had the new strawberry shortcake dessert, and the chocolate cake both of which were sooooooooooooo good!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we planned the meal so we would be sitting there outside at the edge of the patio when the parade was going by at 6:30 it was awesome!!



This thread was on page 3!! and there are people looking for recommendations of what to eat at Disneyland.... A picture paints a thousand words!


----------



## keahgirl8

I ended up getting the ceviche.  It was really good, especially on a hot day!


----------



## disneychrista

American Breakfast  - Scrambled Eggs, Breakfast Potatoes, Bacon and a Biscuit. $7.99 (Substitued Fruit for Eggs)- Flo's Cafe DCA




Brioche French Toast  - Baked and served with Salted Caramel Sauce and Bananas. $6.99 - Flo's Cafe DCA YUMMMY! 




Seasonal Fruit Plate - Served with Low-fat Yogurt and Blueberry Muffin. $5.49Flo's Cafe DCA






Soft Tacos Monterrey - "Fajita Style" Beef, Chicken, or Vegetables, topped with Cheese and served in Flour Tortillas. $9.99 - Rancho Del Zocalo DL




Cinnamon Crisps Rancho del Zocalo - DL




Chase Pilots Cheddar Burger - The classic burger with a slice of Cheddar cheese $9.49 - Taste Pilots Grill DCA




Boardwalk Field Greens - Fresh Greens, Topped with Tomatoes, Blue Cheese, Cucumbers, Craisins® Dried Cranberries, Caramelized Pecans, Golden Raisins with a Basil Vinaigrette. $7.49 - Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta DCA (Much Smaller. Pre-made, no longer tossed with dressing. Dressing & Blue Cheese now on side.)


----------



## disneychrista

White Russian




OC Cocktail




Smoke House Burger - With three-pepper bacon, cheddar cheese, onion straws, and barbecue sauce. $14.99




Blue Cheese Apple Walnut Salad - Crumbled blue cheese, apples, raisins, candied walnuts, diced red peppers, and romaine lettuce tossed in white balsamic vinaigrette. $11.99




Chicken Tender Salad - Chicken tenders with romaine lettuce, avocado, tomato, and cheddar cheese tossed in ranch dressing, drizzled with barbecue sauce and topped with onion straws. Grilled chicken available upon request. $13.99




Side of Garlic Bread - $1.99


----------



## disneychrista

We went by the Disney Soda Fountain in Hollywood on our way to Disneyland. 




BLT with Cole Slaw




French Dip with Chips




Side of French Fries


----------



## disneychrista

The following items are from Slaters 50/50 in Huntington Beach. 




Sampler with French Fries with Bacon Ketchup, Fried Pickles with Mustard Sauce, Fried Mac & Cheese with Tapatio Ranch and Onion Rings with House BBQ Sauce.











Veggie Burger On Rye Bread




Famous Bacon Brownie


----------



## DLFan123

Here is a pic of our strawberry sundae from the Golden Horseshoe cafe, along with the chocolate mousse served in a Mickey demi-tasse from the Main Street Bakery. This was a seasonal item only availabe during the Christmas time holidays.





Both were good, especially the sundae!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yumm we have got to put some money aside for all these treats we never try.


----------



## smiley_face2

JadeDarkstar said:


> yumm we have got to put some money aside for all these treats we never try.



We started doing that a few years ago, budgeting it right in to the trip. Its so nice to have a mickey icecream or some mickey biegnettes when you are walking by and want them! It is well worth the money I think, but it is enough money you do have to budget for it! 
I wish I could find some of the reciepts I am missing, like for our dinner at flo's so I could tell you how much the car lunch bucket was!! I am still looking though! 3 weeks worth of reciepts from 3 different states though, some in the car, some in my purse, some in the luggage.....


----------



## JadeDarkstar

thanks any ways. I heard its like 5 for the car alone no food. But we decied not to eat at flos and we found a cars thing on dieny store.com for the little ones christmas and were happy he will like it 
we will stop by flos and might split a float if nothing else we will take pics


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I think the pictures here have talked me out of Riverbelle for breakfast and into Carnation Cafe instead!  Love all th pictures!


----------



## DisneyDuchess

I can't believe I just discovered the fact that Golden Horseshoe has strawberry sundaes during the holidays! That looks so delicious. I guess I now have another reason to go back to DL in December!


----------



## ociana

disneychrista said:


> Cinnamon Crisps Rancho del Zocalo - DL



Thank you for posting a picture of the Cinnamon Crisps!!!  We haven't been to Disneyland for a few years, but those were one of our favorite treats to snack on in the park.  I was not sure if they still existed since the restaurant itself had gotten a makeover, but you have proven to me that they do exist.  My tastebuds thank you.


----------



## disneychrista

ociana said:


> Thank you for posting a picture of the Cinnamon Crisps!!!  We haven't been to Disneyland for a few years, but those were one of our favorite treats to snack on in the park.  I was not sure if they still existed since the restaurant itself had gotten a makeover, but you have proven to me that they do exist.  My tastebuds thank you.


Look for them at the register.


----------



## mouseymommy

disneychrista said:


> The following items are from Slaters 50/50 in Huntington Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sampler with French Fries with Bacon Ketchup, Fried Pickles with Mustard Sauce, Fried Mac & Cheese with Tapatio Ranch and Onion Rings with House BBQ Sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veggie Burger On Rye Bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous Bacon Brownie



We LOVE Slater's!!  Their 50/50 burger is just amazing!!  We even made them at home, grinding the bacon in a food processor!  SO good!!


----------



## Kassxcourage

Eep. I need more to hold me over for the next week!


----------



## smiley_face2

I am considering calling my favorite local restaurants and asking them to start making the deepfried pickles like at the Carnation Cafe. I NEED some of those now!!! lol....


----------



## chickyann

disneychrista said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766567094/
> American Breakfast  - Scrambled Eggs, Breakfast Potatoes, Bacon and a Biscuit. $7.99 (Substitued Fruit for Eggs)- Flo's Cafe DCA
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766562130/
> Brioche French Toast  - Baked and served with Salted Caramel Sauce and Bananas. $6.99 - Flo's Cafe DCA YUMMMY!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766561838/
> Seasonal Fruit Plate - Served with Low-fat Yogurt and Blueberry Muffin. $5.49Flo's Cafe DCA
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766563402/http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766560574/
> Soft Tacos Monterrey - "Fajita Style" Beef, Chicken, or Vegetables, topped with Cheese and served in Flour Tortillas. $9.99 - Rancho Del Zocalo DL
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766563126/
> Cinnamon Crisps Rancho del Zocalo - DL
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766564480/
> Chase Pilots Cheddar Burger - The classic burger with a slice of Cheddar cheese $9.49 - Taste Pilots Grill DCA
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20162873@N02/7766562822/
> Boardwalk Field Greens - Fresh Greens, Topped with Tomatoes, Blue Cheese, Cucumbers, Craisins® Dried Cranberries, Caramelized Pecans, Golden Raisins with a Basil Vinaigrette. $7.49 - Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta DCA (Much Smaller. Pre-made, no longer tossed with dressing. Dressing & Blue Cheese now on side.)



Looks yummy


----------



## skier_pete

*Hungry Bear*
So, lunch at the Hungry Bear  was REALLY GOOD!  I had the Fried Green tomato Sandwich - cornmeal crusted fried green tomatoes layered with two slices of freash heirloom tomatoes, topped with havarti, romoulade, jicama mango slaw and served on a multi grain roll
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0077.jpg
Holy crow was this a good sandwhich! I loved it! And the sweet potato fries were also great. Of course I love sweet potato fries as there is a place down by the river here in Buffalo that serves them with honey.yummm so good. DW had the Turkey and Provolone Sandwich - With lettuce, tomato and basil mayo on a multigrain roll. served with roasted slaw
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0078.jpg
This is the same slaw that came on my sandwhich, and it was also delicious. Both meals were very large as well.

*Cafe Orleans*
Back to our meal we got DD excited to eat here by telling her this was Tianas place! She was really into the Princess & the Frog on this trip (listening to the soundtrack almost every night for falling asleep).  I had very much wanted to try the fried Monte Cristo sandwich, and had originally planned on the traditional ham and cheese variety, but I was unable to resist the call of Three-Cheese Monte Cristo - Swiss, mozzarella and Double Creme Brie fried in a light batter and served with Berry Puree dusted with Powdered Sugar  Dude, you had me at Double Crème Brie!
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0084.jpg
I wish I could say I loved this sandwich. I did really enjoy the portion with the cheese in it, especially with the berry puree. The brie was so nice and sharp. But towards the end of each wedge all you got was a big wad of fried dough  and it was a little too much fried for meso while I enjoyed it, it wasnt quite great. DW on the other hand had the  Seafood Herb Crepe - Pan-seared Mahi Mahi, Shrimp, and Scallops in a Creamy Tomato-Fennel Sauce.
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0086.jpg
This by her comments was fantastic. Commenting that it was very light but still rich, contained actual vegetables. (One of her pet peeves of dining out is that you never get vegetables.)  DD had the Chicken Breast - with Pasta and Marinara sauce, served with seasonal Fresh Fruit
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0085.jpg
But we were all looking forward to the most were these babies!
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0088.jpg
"Mickey" shaped Beignets - Topped with Powdered Sugar served with Raspberry Coulis and vanilla Bean Creme Anglaise.
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/**********/Australia%202012/DSCN0087.jpg
And I am going to say that Disney got these suckers spot-on. The two dipping sauces went super with them. I thought they were much closer to the real thing than what they serve you at Port Orleans French Quarter. Nice job Disney.


----------



## kylie71

This is the Hot Carmel Sundae!  Very rich...


----------



## seadd67

OMG love the pic, we will be there I hope to just half of the amazing photos


----------



## kylie71




----------



## kylie71




----------



## kylie71




----------



## kylie71

Loved the Chocolate dipped coconut Mickey macaroon!


----------



## DemonLlama

More! More!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

bump


----------



## seadd67

Hi just wanted to let everyone know we leave On Tuesday(yep Tuesday it finally got here) and I will be putting in pictures and reports of our meal stops for all 7 days!. We actually will be at Disney for five of those days, knot's berry farm, San Diego zoo the other two days(Oct the 2nd to the 8th). I will jump on here this weekend to give you a rundown of the places we plan to dine. I am so excited, i am hopeing i will be able to do this nightly, i need to find a computer cord for my computer


----------



## michelleh1

seadd67 said:


> Hi just wanted to let everyone know we leave On Tuesday(yep Tuesday it finally got here) and I will be putting in pictures and reports of our meal stops for all 7 days!. We actually will be at Disney for five of those days, knot's berry farm, San Diego zoo the other two days(Oct the 2nd to the 8th). I will jump on here this weekend to give you a rundown of the places we plan to dine. I am so excited, i am hopeing i will be able to do this nightly, i need to find a computer cord for my computer



Sounds great! I'll be waiting for your pictures.


----------



## seadd67

LOL if this was WDW I would know 6 weeks in advance, i almost have my list done, maybe even tonight i should have it done.


----------



## belle'ssister

At Carthay Circle last month - Liver and "onions" - it was really good. 
Chicken livers with onions and bacon, along with a lovely salad.


----------



## sonnyjane

A funny thing happened on the way to Disneyland...

I was given an opportunity to have dinner at Club 33 and well, when that happens, you don't say no! 




I got the Vintner's Menu (this is not my picture, I forgot to take a picture): 




The amuse-bouche was a deconstructed paella on the left and a green bean seltzer shooter with some type of creme (can't remember!).  DH is adorable in that his fine dining experience is pretty limited and he had to ask me how to eat this  




Now, what you need to know about the next four pictures is that despite reminding myself each and every time, I kept forgetting to take a picture BEFORE I took my first bite. I couldn't help it I was just so eager to dig in!!! My apologies  

First Course: Heirloom tomato salad with feta, pecan maple scone, and champagne vinaigrette.  This was great! 




Second Course:  This was the yummiest thing of the night for me!  Coldwater prawn with lemon verbena bisque and a crispy scallop.  SOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!  Wish there was more!  




Third Course: Also delicious, grilled hanger steak with a corn brioche popover and cider cream  




Cheese Course: Unfortunately I didn't pay enough attention to my server when he brought this out.  He said the one on the left was cheese made with a mix of sheep's and cow's milk, the middle was a soft goat's cheese, and the one on the right was a "German's take on Swiss cheese" lol.  I liked the two hard cheese on the outside, not too much a fan of the one in the middle. 




We got two desserts.  My tasting menu came with a peach creme fraiche semifreddo, blueberry soup, and lime pound cake.  DH got a chocolate mousse roulade with cherry sorbet.  Both, obviously, yummo  




Overall, it was just plain awesome... awesome to go because who knows when or if I'll get to again, awesome to be there during the Halloween fireworks that we could watch right there from our table, awesome to tour around the club afterward...just...plain...awesome.   May everyone have a chance to go someday!!!


----------



## seadd67

belle'ssister said:


> At Carthay Circle last month - Liver and "onions" - it was really good.
> Chicken livers with onions and bacon, along with a lovely salad.




 I will take your word on how good, liver is just not on my top 1,000 things to eat!


----------



## TheZue

Cafe Orleans:
Seasonal Desert menu:




French Onion Soup:





Monte Cristo:





Kids Macaroni:





Carnation Cafe:


----------



## Tenuviel

Thanks all for the photos!

People think I am so strange when I talk about how excited I am for all the Disney food! Only 33 days....


----------



## tiggerluvr

TheZue said:


>



OMG, is that chicken fried YUM I see there??


----------



## Ozdisneydreamin

Tenuviel said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the photos!
> 
> People think I am so strange when I talk about how excited I am for all the Disney food! Only 33 days....



Glad I'm not the only one !! 55 sleeps


----------



## isisisme

LOL. Not only do I have a calendar for all of our dining reservations, but this year I am going to make a list of all the things I want to eat. I have never had a churro (I know gasp right!!??) for this year. I get very excited!!!
We are going to have lunch at Carnation Cafe so I can have the pickles. LOL. I do not like the veggie burger option, but I LOVE the pickles. DH will more than likely have a regular burger, I will have pickles and a salad (yup..I know what I want).


----------



## Gina421

This is probably one of my favorite threads!!  I love anything and everything food, and seeing all the pictures makes me drool!!!  Going next month and can't wait to eat my way through Disneyland!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - Figment and I just got back from a trip to DLR and it was our first time at Carthay Circle Theater.  I have to say, we really liked it!  (So much so that we made an impromptu reservation for lunch after having dinner there!)  Here are some of our photos from Carthay Circle.

At both dinner and lunch we had the Carthay House Biscuits.  We were a little worried about the jalapenos in them, but decided to try them anyway.  They were so good!  Nothing like a biscuit; they were more like a fritter.  They had a nice crispy outer coating and then a soft inner filling.





Figment also tried the Signature Fire Cracker Duck Wings.  The meat was nice and moist, but the sauce was so spicy!  The server warned us, so we knew.  The spicy-food lover in group ate most of them because they were just to hot for the milder-food eaters in the group.





For dinner, Figment tried the Cavatelli Pasta with Tuscan-style Braised Lamb (top), Grilled Quail (middle), and Bacon-wrapped Shrimp (bottom).  All three entrees were very good.  The lamb was tender and had a nice rich flavor.  The quails were very tender (as well).  The shrimp were tasty, but the sauce was kind of sweet.













At lunch, Figment tried the Strawberry-Lemon Roasted Organic Chicken Salad (top) and Grilled Angus Flank Steak Cobb Salad (bottom).  The chicken salad was really good.  It was light and the dressing, despite having buttermilk, wasn't anything like a ranch dressing.  The Cobb salad was heavier, but still good.  It isn't like the Cobb salad from HBD, but it was still really yummy.









The inside the restaurant was really pretty with lots of attention to detail.  The servers encourage you to look around after you've finished.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with Figment's Halloween Trip to DLR...these are some of the Halloween treats he saw...













And then the Mickey marshmallows and Tigger Tails...









Breakfast at the River Belle Terrace: the Steamboat with sausage





A blueberry muffin and sausages (the sausages are from the River Belle Terrace and the muffin is from Main Street)





The Matterhorn Macaroon from Jolly Holiday:





Mickey pumpkin beignets and mint julep (from the Mint Julep bar):





Next time...Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen brunch, Flo's, and Carsland snacks!


----------



## wdwnut4life

yummy looking food everyone!


----------



## Mel522

figment_jii said:


>



I love the little Mickey hat!


----------



## DSNY4ever

Wow, looks like Figment had another wonderful trip.  He is so photogenic, I am jealous of all the great trips he has been on


----------



## michelleh1

Figment saw some yummy treats!


----------



## figment_jii

michelleh1 said:


> Figment saw some yummy treats!



Yup!  DLR always has such yummy snacks.



DSNY4ever said:


> Wow, looks like Figment had another wonderful trip.  He is so photogenic, I am jealous of all the great trips he has been on



Thanks!

Okay - a little late, but here are the pictures from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Brunch.

As usually, Figment started with the Bourbon Street Sampler.  Everything was really good, but his favorites were the calamari and deep fried artichoke hearts. 





For his entrees, he tried the Creole Caesar Salad with Crawfish Tails (top), BBQ Shrimp & Grits (middle), and Cochon De Lait & Eggs Sardou (bottom).  As always everything tasted really good.  He got to listen to jazz music while he ate!













As this was Figment's first trip to Disneyland since Carsland opened, he had to try out the food there.  He had to have "Starbucks" one morning and try some of the offerings at Flo's V8 Cafe.

The Chicken Tamale Breakfast - it was kind of spicy, but still pretty good.





He also had the American Breakfast.  Pretty standard breakfast food.





His favorite was the Starbucks mocha and seasonal cupcake.





Later in the day, he wandered over to the Cozy Cone Motel and tried the pretzel bites (yum!) and Red's Apple Freeze.  The pretzel bites (with cheese dipping sauce) were really good.  The apple freeze...well...it tasted like frozen apple juice, which was okay, but he was hoping for something more like the green apple slushie over at Mad T Party (he had another wiggly yard on this trip, but was so excited, he forgot to take a picture ).





Then, later, he went back to the Cozy Cone Motel and tried the churro bites and got his souvie cone cup!  (He would have gotten the souvie cup earlier, but they ran out during the middle of the afternoon and had to wait for a re-stocking!).  It looked like a lot of soda, but it's 32 oz, which is the same size as the regular large soda!  The churro bites and chocolate dipping sauce were okay, but Figment likes the normal length churro better for some reason.





Overall, Figment liked the new food places on this trip (Carthay Circle, Carsland) and the old favorites (Ralph Brennan's) were still as good as he remembered.  He can't wait to go back to DLR (hopefully during the holiday season)!


----------



## SleepyDeb

Thanks, Figment. You're adorable.


----------



## kaci

SleepyDeb said:


> Thanks, Figment. You're adorable.



Agreed. I love seeing Figment's dining choices


----------



## elgerber

Wow, just wow... I love Figments reports!!  I look forward to them!


----------



## Xenorye

figment_jii said:


> then, later, he went back to the cozy cone motel and tried the churro bites and got his souvie cone cup!  (he would have gotten the souvie cup earlier, but they ran out during the middle of the afternoon and had to wait for a re-stocking!).  It looked like a lot of soda, but it's 32 oz, which is the same size as the regular large soda!  The churro bites and chocolate dipping sauce were okay, but figment likes the normal length churro better for some reason.



Oh my God... Churro Bites... I'm going to faint.

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tenuviel

I love figment!!!


----------



## belle'ssister

Kudos to Figment. Made the dining pics fun to look at.


----------



## kaoden39

Personally I think Figment adds a lot to the thread.  He shows that Disneyland food is good for everyone.


----------



## Misskitty3

Figment:  Keep the yummy pictures coming!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

I love the Figment pics!  Even if I didn't, I would not ask someone to stop.  

If you don't like something about a thread, don't read it!


----------



## figment_jii

Thank you to SleepyDeb, Kaci, Elgerber, DisneyChrista, Xenorye, mommy2allyandaveri, Tenuviel, OnTheRoadAgain, belle'ssister, kaoden39, Misskitty3, and tiggrbaby for your support.  Figment (and I) enjoy posting our pictures and we're glad to hear that others enjoy seeing Figment.  We're currently in WDW (enjoying the food here and will be posting pictures from this trip on the WDW food thread)!


----------



## Sally_fan

Oh I love figment too! <3 As does the rest of my family.  Looking forward to more Figment food pics!


----------



## Steamboat Philly

Those Churro bites are amazing!  And the chocolate/Cinammon sauce is divine!


----------



## franandaj

I love Figment's reviews!  I look forward to seeing them whenever he treks over to DL or WDW!

This whole conversation makes me wonder if I ever published my pictures from the Carthay Circle restaurant dinner?


----------



## Tenuviel

Trip is coming up fast! 

I just had to look over the photos again to get excited to eat LOL

I think I have a Disney Food Porn addiction


----------



## rmom

figment_jii said:


> [His favorite was the Starbucks mocha and seasonal cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I love Figment's reviews and picture. How come he eats so much and never seems to gain any weight? Can we get his secret?


----------



## awdsmama

These were from March 2012:

Roasted Chicken Crepe @ Mimi's:





Fish & Chips @ Golden Horseshoe:





Bacon burger @ Rainforest Cafe in DTD:





Conchiglie @ Naples in DTD:





Kids mac-n-cheese @ Naples:






Gelato Frizzante @ Naples -- oh myyyyyyy yumminess!!


----------



## yupikgal

Those look yummy!!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh it looks so good!


----------



## Eeee-va

rmom said:


> I love Figment's reviews and picture. How come he eats so much and never seems to gain any weight? Can we get his secret?



Does he eat it all, or just take little tastes? I understand he's already stuffed. 

(I love him though. Well, at least figment_jii's.  )


----------



## kristie73

I took a few food pictures from our Oct 2012 trip.  Enjoy!
Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta 
Pepperoni Flat Bread Pizza and Portobello Mushroom and Spinach - good enough




Cove Bar
Lobster Nachos (we brought in a corn dog for our kids, it's in the background) - it was okay, not enough lobster




Flo's Cafe
NY Strip Loin with Beef Gravy, Mashed Potatoes, and Pasta Salad - Yum!  I was impressed, a few fatty pieces but fine, pasta salad was good.




Kid's Meal Macaroni & Cheese - they liked it!




Carnation Cafe
Huevos Rancheros - hubby said it was small but okay.




Oscar's Choice: All-American Breakfast -  this was fine, chicken sausage was a little sweet, bacon next time.




Mickey's Junior Waffle - my kids split this.




Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Dinner
Chicken, Ribs, Sausage, Cole Slaw, Corn on the Cob, Corn Bread, Beans, - Disappointed, not worth the money.  We didn't like the slaw, service was terrible. We won't do this again.




Downtown Disney Tortilla Jo's
Jo's Carnitas - hubby thought this was good.




Fajitas pan-seared shrimp -  this was good, nice big  well cooked shrimp




Kids had cheese quesadilla and it was fine.

We also ate at the Hungry Bear restaurant. I forgot to take pics. Hubby and I split a burger.  It was fine.  I didn't know it had sauce on it, so next time I'd order it plain.  We got the onion rings too.  YUM!  Kids got a burger and nuggets.  

We had other treats too like mickey mouse ice cream sandwiches, cookies, popcorn, and a dole whip float.  All great treats.


----------



## deejdigsdis

BLT Flat Bread Pizza from Village Haus






Cute little Mickey Ghost treat.  Marshmallows dipped in caramel dipped in white chocolate topped with a cute little chocolate Mickey hat.











Chocolate Peanut Butter Fudge from Candy Palace


----------



## kaoden39

Oh that fudge looks amazing!


----------



## PoohsFan1

This thread is awesome .  We are going to DLR for our first time in June and even though I have read up on some good eats, I am excited to see pictures of them too .  I am writing things down as I peruse through the thread.


----------



## macleod1979

Looking at threads with lots of food pictures on there isnt a good idea when you are hungry.


----------



## wdwnut4life

i hear ya! that fudge looks heavenly! my aunt & uncle brought back fudge 4 me when they went t2 their summer house in wisconsin recently


----------



## figment_jii

rmom said:


> I love Figment's reviews and picture. How come he eats so much and never seems to gain any weight? Can we get his secret?





Eeee-va said:


> Does he eat it all, or just take little tastes? I understand he's already stuffed.
> 
> (I love him though. Well, at least figment_jii's.  )



Thanks!  Figment says that he just uses the power of his imagination to imagine away all of the calories!  

Unfortunately, Figment had to stay home on the last trip to Disneyland (traveling with a different group), but he's hoping to go to DLR pretty soon!

In the mean time, one of the holiday themed candied apples!


----------



## liesel

Here are some pictures from my trips in July/August and September:

Flo's V-8 Cafe:  Apple Cheddar Pie (sorry for the quality-it was night)







Chocolate Pie








Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta: Chicken Sun-Dried Tomato Pasta







Paradise Garden Grill: Beef Kefta Skewer with Tzatziki Sauce


----------



## liesel

Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar:

Fish Tacos







Ahi Poke


----------



## liesel

Ghiradelli:

The World Famous (hot fudge sundae, left) and The Domingo (banana hot fudge sundae, right)







For comparision, we visited San Francisco last month and went to Ghiradelli Square.  Here is the World Famous that was served there (same price as at DCA).


----------



## figment_jii

Happy Be-Lated Holidays to Everyone!  Figment got to go to Disneyland a few weeks before Christmas, but with the holiday activties, he didn't get a chance to post any of his food photos!

*Main Street Candy Shop* and *Trolley Treats*
Figment was so happy to finally get one (okay, two) of those wonderful Disneyland hand-made candy canes.  He got one of the last wristbands on Friday morning (for DL)!  The two candy canes looked very different. The one with the thin lines (left side of photo) is from DL and the one with the fatter lines is from DCA.  They're so pretty...he couldn't bear to eat it, so he put it out on display for the holidays!









*Trolley Treats*
_Caramel Apple_ - They're so cute and he's always wanted to try one!  So Figment got the Mickey Santa apple.  He transported it home (for easier eating) and it was still really good.





_Peanut Butter Marshmallow_ - the sign outside of Trolley Treats always says their making gourmet marshmallows, so Figment decided to try one.  They're much lighter than Jet Puff marshmallows, with real chopped peanuts inside.  It was pretty good.





*Fidler, Fifer, and Practical Pig Cafe (aka Starbucks)* - Figment was impressed that you could actually ask to have the sandwhiches modified (e.g., different bread) and it didn't take a long time for the kitchen to prepare it (unlike over at Jolly Holiday where modifications meant an extra 10-15 minute wait!).
_Turkey Rueben Sandwich_ - Figment asked to have this on the Garlic-Chive Bun, which was really good.





_Salami Royale Sandwich_ - Another good sandwhich.





_Southwest Tortilla Soup_ - It was kind of rainy/cold so a nice warm bowl of soup made Figment feel good.  The soup wasn't spicy and was pretty good.





_Peppermint Mocha_ - Can't go to Starbucks without getting his favorite drink!





*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream* - While Figment really liked the sandwiches and soup over at Starbucks, he was eyeing the ice cream parlor next door.  Even though it was raining and cold, the ice cream looked so good (well, actually, he really wanted the Trolley).

_Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae_ - Ice cream plus chocolate chip cookies (soft) plus fudge = yum!  (Next time, he wants to see if he can get this with coffee ice cream because that's his favorite.)





_Mocha Sundae_ - Coffee ice cream plus fudge = YUM!  Figment's favorite ice cream in a Trolley plus fudge made this one of his favorites for this trip.  If he holds in his legs a little, he can fit inside the Trolley!





_Mocha Sundae_ - Another mocha sundae, this time inside the waffle bowl.





_Strawberry Sundae_ - Also really good.  The waffle bowl was nice and crispy and huge!





*Jolly Holiday*
_Chocolate Mousse_ - the chocolate mousse at the Jolly Holiday came in a cute Minnie Mouse demitasse cup.  Figment also got the holiday mug to go with the cup.





*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ* - It's been a long time since Figment's been to the BBQ.  He went when it wasn't raining (but threatening) and as a result, it was really cold!  Figment was worried his wings would freeze (okay, it wasn't that bad, but it was pretty cold).  The food was all really good!  Figment especially liked the ribs, beans, and corn bread.





Next time...the French Market, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, and River Belle Terrace![/B][/B]


----------



## disneylover2005

I love looking at all the food pictures before I go to Disneyland so I have been trying to remember to take pictures of our food. Here is some from May or Oct 2012.






River Belle Terrace Breakfast -Mark Twain (was pretty good and filling)


----------



## disneylover2005

Mickey Mouse Pancakes





Steamboat (You can't beat Disneyland pancakes, they are yummy)





Tigger Tail- Not bad, the hubby or our son always gets one on a trip. 





Mickey's Rice Krispy


----------



## disneylover2005

Cafe Orleans





Pommes Frites- Simply the best and just looking at the picture makes me crave them.





La Salade de Maison- Pretty good. My mom and I split this and had left over's.





Kids Mac&Cheese-It tasted good. I took a couple bites





Monte Cristo Sandwich- Very filling. 





New Orleans Gumbo- Good, my mom thought it was to spicy.

Big Thunder Ranch BBQ





Cole Slaw-None of us liked it. It tastes off.





Baked Beans-They were delicious! 





Ribs and Chicken- Both were good!





Corn Bread-Very Good!


----------



## disneylover2005

Pumpkin "Mickey" shaped Beignets - Not as good as the original ones

Red Rockett's Pizza Port





R2D2 with a Chocolate Parfait





Dole Whip





Salted Mickey Pretzel with Cheese Sauce

Carnation Cafe





Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce-A little spicy but oh so good!





Baked Potato Soup- Hole reason going to Carnation Cafe and we were all disappointed by the taste and size of this.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

Are the pickles from carnation cafe as well?


----------



## awdsmama

I really shouldn't have looked at the pictures before having breakfast today.


----------



## disneylover2005

SGDisneyFam said:


> Are the pickles from carnation cafe as well?



Yes they are. I thought they were really good and the dipping sauce as well.
I always look at the pictures before our next trip and of course it always makes me hungry.


----------



## SilentFeline

figment_jii said:


> Happy Be-Lated Holidays to Everyone!  Figment got to go to Disneyland a few weeks before Christmas, but with the holiday activties, he didn't get a chance to post any of his food photos!
> 
> *Main Street Candy Shop* and *Trolley Treats*
> Figment was so happy to finally get one (okay, two) of those wonderful Disneyland hand-made candy canes.  He got one of the last wristbands on Friday morning (for DL)!  The two candy canes looked very different. The one with the thin lines (left side of photo) is from DL and the one with the fatter lines is from DCA.  They're so pretty...he couldn't bear to eat it, so he put it out on display for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trolley Treats*
> _Caramel Apple_ - They're so cute and he's always wanted to try one!  So Figment got the Mickey Santa apple.  He transported it home (for easier eating) and it was still really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Peanut Butter Marshmallow_ - the sign outside of Trolley Treats always says their making gourmet marshmallows, so Figment decided to try one.  They're much lighter than Jet Puff marshmallows, with real chopped peanuts inside.  It was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fidler, Fifer, and Practical Pig Cafe (aka Starbucks)* - Figment was impressed that you could actually ask to have the sandwhiches modified (e.g., different bread) and it didn't take a long time for the kitchen to prepare it (unlike over at Jolly Holiday where modifications meant an extra 10-15 minute wait!).
> _Turkey Rueben Sandwich_ - Figment asked to have this on the Garlic-Chive Bun, which was really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Salami Royale Sandwich_ - Another good sandwhich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Southwest Tortilla Soup_ - It was kind of rainy/cold so a nice warm bowl of soup made Figment feel good.  The soup wasn't spicy and was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Peppermint Mocha_ - Can't go to Starbucks without getting his favorite drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream* - While Figment really liked the sandwhiches and soup over at Starbucks, he was eyeing the ice cream parlour next door.  Even though it was raining and cold, the ice cream looked so good (well, actually, he really wanted the Trolley).
> 
> _Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae_ - Ice cream plus chocolate chip cookies (soft) plus fudge = yum!  (Next time, he wants to see if he can get this with coffee ice cream because that's his favorite.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mocha Sundae_ - Coffee ice cream plus fudge = YUM!  Figment's favorite ice cream in a Trolley plus fudge made this one of his favorites for this trip.  If he holds in his legs a little, he can fit inside the Trolley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mocha Sundae_ - Another mocha sundae, this time inside the waffle bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Strawberry Sundae_ - Also really good.  The waffle bowl was nice and crispy and huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jolly Holiday*
> _Chocolate Mousse_ - the chocolate mousse at the Jolly Holiday came in a cute Minnie Mouse demitasse cup.  Figment also got the holiday mug to go with the cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Thunder Ranch BBQ - It's been a long time since Figment's been to the BBQ.  He went when it wasn't raining (but threatening) and as a result, it was really cold!  Figment was worried his wings would freeze (okay, it wasn't that bad, but it was pretty cold).  The food was all really good!  Figment especially liked the ribs, beans, and corn bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time...the French Market, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, and River Belle Terrace!*


*

That little trolley that the ice cream is served in is so cute! I'll definitely be getting one on my next trip. Great pictures, as always! *


----------



## love2go2disney2

Love Big thunder racnch BBQ. We had reservation for OCt, but it was raining part of the morning, therefore they closed the BBQ, we were so disappointed. Cant wait to June to try it again. Love all pics, with figment too!!


----------



## NWT

This is my absolute favorite thread.  I am already planning my meals foe my trip in a few weeks.


----------



## KCmike

Riverbelle Terrace pancakes


----------



## KCmike

Plaza Inn


----------



## BUDDHALUV

Yelp.com put in disneyland anaheim all the food places are listed along with reviews and best of all DISNEY FOOD PORN.


----------



## disneylover2005

For those of you who have eaten at Ariel's Gotto, it is filling? There will be 4 adults and 2 children and I know we each order a entree but from the picture's I have seen, it's not that big. Would they bring out 2 appetizer tiers or put more on it? With how much it cost's (and yes I know your paying to see the characters), I want this to be our big meal of the day.


----------



## figment_jii

SilentFeline said:


> That little trolley that the ice cream is served in is so cute! I'll definitely be getting one on my next trip. Great pictures, as always!



Thanks!

Well, Figment reminded me that I need to finish posting the pictures from the holiday trip (before his next trip comes up in February).

*French Market* - a new menu debuted late last year and Figment was eager to try it.

*Market French Dip* - The sandwich had really good flavor.





*Na Awlin's Salad* - Figment really liked the candied Pecans and cherries in the salad.





*Royal Street Chicken Caesar* - a pretty typical Caesar salad.





*Mint Julep* - Yummy!  Figment really likes this version of a Mint Julep and it's one of his favorite things to have at Disneyland.





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen* - this is one of Figment's staple places to go.  He really likes the Sunday brunch.  It was very cold (and slightly rainy) this time, but the food was still really good.

*Bourbon Street Sampler* - As usually, everything was really good.  Figment really liked the calamari and the fried artichoke hearts!





*Crab Cakes and Eggs* - Figment always likes crab cakes, so he thought he'd give the Jazz Kitchen's a try.  They were very good.





*Creole Caesar Salad with Crispy Crawfish Tails* - It was cold out, but Figment still wanted to try the salad.  It had good flavor (as always) and the tails were nice and crispy.





*Shrimp and Grits* - the only place where Figment has found he likes grits!  He gets it with "light seasoning" so it's not too spicy and it's very good. 





*Beignet* - Even with a long drive ahead of him, Figment wanted one last sweet dessert.  So, he ordered the beignets!  They came with yummy chocolate dipping sauce.  A very good way to end a vacation!


----------



## DizFan13

disneylover2005 said:


> Baked Potato Soup- Hole reason going to Carnation Cafe and we were all disappointed by the taste and size of this.



What in the world is this? Did they change this signature dish? This looks nothing like the soup we have seen so many times in the past.


----------



## SilentFeline

DizFan13 said:


> What in the world is this? Did they change this signature dish? This looks nothing like the soup we have seen so many times in the past.



I thought the same thing when I saw the picture! I remember it being topped with real bacon bits, chopped green onions, and sour cream as well as cheese when I had it last time. That's why it was called "loaded" baked potato soup. I really hope they didn't change this dish because it's probably my favorite food item at DLR!


----------



## DizFan13

SilentFeline said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw the picture! I remember it being topped with real bacon bits, chopped green onions, and sour cream as well as cheese when I had it last time. That's why it was called "loaded" baked potato soup. I really hope they didn't change this dish because it's probably my favorite food item at DLR!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SPOERLX3

bump


----------



## jsebsirois

We're actually planning a Disney World trip and this thread reminds me how food is way better in Disneyland!!!


----------



## DizneyDogs

jsebsirois said:


> We're actually planning a Disney World trip and this thread reminds me how food is way better in Disneyland!!!


----------



## squirrel

jsebsirois said:


> We're actually planning a Disney World trip and this thread reminds me how food is way better in Disneyland!!!



I guess it depends on what you eat!  I prefer my favorites at WDW.  1/2 rotisserie chicken meal, parmesan chicken meal, the variety of Dole Whip flavors and all the different TS places.


----------



## seadd67

jsebsirois said:


> We're actually planning a Disney World trip and this thread reminds me how food is way better in Disneyland!!!



Wow, see how different opp-ions are, I am just on the other side. The choices and food are so much more at WDW, and IMO the food Is way,way better as far as with In are,plus WDW just Is bigger to so that might be why to. Still in quality, I still have to fall back to WDW. At DL it seems they just serve food, at WDW its food and a experience.


----------



## Mr Snappy

jsebsirois said:


> We're actually planning a Disney World trip and this thread reminds me how food is way better in Disneyland!!!



you're joking, right?

If not, I would respectfully suggest that you are not taking advantage at some wonderful restaurants at WDW.  'Ohana, Boma, Biergarten, Yachtsman, LaCellier.....more than I can count.

If you are talking about counter service, both are about equal and not that impressive either place.


----------



## jsebsirois

Gosh, I never imagined I would create a debate here haha!

I have to agree that some options at Disney World are very very good but I think I prefer the overall offering over at Disneyland. 

As far as Le Cellier is concern, I'm canadian and I can say that the cheddar soup was the worst thing I ever had at Disney World! 

With that being said, I think we should start another thread for the debate and go back to the reason of this thread : Disneyland Food Pictures!

Thanks for sharing your opinions guys!


----------



## seadd67

jsebsirois said:


> Gosh, I never imagined I would create a debate here haha!
> 
> I have to agree that some options at Disney World are very very good but I think I prefer the overall offering over at Disneyland.
> 
> As far as Le Cellier is concern, I'm canadian and I can say that the cheddar soup was the worst thing I ever had at Disney World!
> 
> With that being said, I think we should start another thread for the debate and go back to the reason of this thread : Disneyland Food Pictures!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinions guys!



Its all good there really Is no debate because everyone has there Favorites, likes and dis likes. Its all good, you just brought up a point. Matter of fact Dis has a board just relating to WDW restaurants and foods for that matter. When at DL/CA i only eat In the Parks,DTD and the Garden walk and the surrounding areas. If its Disney and there friends it has to be good


----------



## sammons70

seadd67 said:
			
		

> Wow, see how different opp-ions are, I am just on the other side. The choices and food are so much more at WDW, and IMO the food Is way,way better as far as with In are,plus WDW just Is bigger to so that might be why to. Still in quality, I still have to fall back to WDW. At DL it seems they just serve food, at WDW its food and a experience.



I could not agree more. DL has 5 character dining options in the entire resort. There is some fine dining options in New Orleans Square, and a few more CA Adventure, but the rest of it is counter service( fast food). There are no in between experiences ( Not counter, not overpriced fine dining) like in DW such as 50's Prime Time Cafe and Liberty Tavern. You can pay an arm and a leg for soup and a disgusting, greasy Monte Cristo, or you can pay $5.00 for a tasty, albeit previously frozen, Chimichanga. My experience with the character buffets at DL have been nice, but the food at those experiences was much tastier and higher quality at DW. 
    I don't know why Disney Land could not put a Biergarten style German buffet in Fantasy Land, or a 50's Prime Time Cafe on Buena Vista Street. DL could really learn from DW in terms of food!


----------



## La2kw

I also prefer the food at Disneyland.  The fact that there are fewer character meals is a plus. WDW has way too many. WDW has a hard time with fresh produce and while there are some nicely themed restaurants at WDW, the food is usually not of the same caliber. We are DVC members and eat at very few WDW restaurants anymore.  The quality and has declined and the prices have gone up.  I wouldn't describe 50's Prime Time, Sci Fi or any character meal as fine dining.  Yuck!


----------



## seadd67

La2kw said:


> I also prefer the food at Disneyland.  The fact that there are fewer character meals is a plus. WDW has way too many. WDW has a hard time with fresh produce and while there are some nicely themed restaurants at WDW, the food is usually not of the same caliber. We are DVC members and eat at very few WDW restaurants anymore.  The quality and has declined and the prices have gone up.  I wouldn't describe 50's Prime Time, Sci Fi or any character meal as fine dining.  Yuck!



I am sorry, about your feelings of WDW dinning,but where at DL would you say Is better then at WDW? just asking and I mean at DL (and CA,DTD, and throw In Garden walk) it self. Dont even have to go fine dinning, just asking maybe we can both find better places


----------



## Lynzer Torte

I see new posts on this supposed "food porn" thread and get all excited only to find a debate on DL vs. WDW food.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Chicken Alfredo from Red Rockett. It was pretty good, I was surprised! Too much for me to finish.


----------



## seadd67

Lynzer Torte said:


> I see new posts on this supposed "food porn" thread and get all excited only to find a debate on DL vs. WDW food.


You forgot to add this in your posting on Dis, but had no problem telling me.
"Start a new thread if you want to discuss that.  Let's get back on topic."

Really the topic and where It go's Is strictly up to the op's and the responder,if you do not like the topic just don't read It,but to tell some one what to do,or write  is not up to you. Please respect others as you would want them to respect you!. Its also very un Disney like


----------



## aussiechic

I agree Lynzer Torte, people that are yet to visit DL come here to find out valuable information only to see people argue about WDW vs DL. Can we please get back on track!!


----------



## FlameGirl

Seriously.  Let's try to avoid getting a very popular 6-1/2 year old thread locked, shall we?


----------



## Lynzer Torte

seadd67 said:


> You forgot to add this in your posting on Dis, but had no problem telling me.
> "Start a new thread if you want to discuss that.  Let's get back on topic."
> 
> Really the topic and where It go's Is strictly up to the op's and the responder,if you do not like the topic just don't read It,but to tell some one what to do,or write  is not up to you. Please respect others as you would want them to respect you!. Its also very un Disney like



That's not really how it works, I'm afraid.  If a thread goes too much off topic, it will be closed.  Providing pics/reviews of DL food is what this thread is about.  Not a debate about which park has better food.


----------



## disneykiwi

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Chicken Alfredo from Red Rockett. It was pretty good, I was surprised! Too much for me to finish.



yay - food pictures again - that looks so yummy.  I love Chicken Alfredo!!!

Actually I just love food - especially Disney food


----------



## Eeee-va

These are all from late October/early November 2012.

Earl of Sandwich Holiday Sandwich! (I think pretty much available November-December, but this was Halloween) - very good if you like salty and a little sweet together





Pommes Frites from Cafe Orleans - always divine





Mint Julep - very good





Italian Chef Salad from Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta - Reminded me of the salad I loved at the old Pizza Oom Mow Mow, except on real plates 





I THINK this is my friend's customized salad from Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta (I kept telling her that it was fine to order one fresh/special, since she didn't like some of the ingredients, and she finally listened)





Gingerbread Mickey (I believe this was from Trolley Treats) - not as good as some others I've had, but I still liked it





Bakery case





Chicken Salad Sandwich from Whitewater Snacks (I didn't notice it had lettuce--ick!) and I believe some sort of cinnamon muffin on the side (I saved it for breakfast; it was messy)





"French Toast" at Flo's (why, why didn't I order this? I love bread pudding)





Apple Cheddar pie at Flo's (kind of dry, but not awful)





Chicken Pesto Alfredo Pasta at Plaza Inn (SO rich and very, very good) (chicken platter in the background)





Dill Pickle Popcone (salty and just a little different; good!) and Red's Apple Freeze (OK but I'm not sure I'd get it again) at Cozy Cones (sorry for the lighting)





Chocolate muffin (i.e. cake) and chocolate milk from Whitewater Snacks


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is a mint julep? I've read the description of it, but....I don't get it!!!


----------



## aussiechic

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is a mint julep? I've read the description of it, but....I don't get it!!!


I believe it's a mint flavoured cocktail yummmm

Im glad to see more food and less WDW 
I cant wait to add my photo's for everyone soon


----------



## sophies*mom

Oh man, this makes me want to eat EVERYTHING. How will I contain myself?


----------



## oceanrose

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is a mint julep? I've read the description of it, but....I don't get it!!!



It's a drink made with simple syrup, bourbon, and mint. You either soak the mint, or muddle it into the simple syrup depending on the recipe, add the bourbon and mix. Traditionally it's a southern drink, I always associate it with the Kentucky Derby. It should be light and refreshing (well except for the bourbon


----------



## seadd67

I love the mint julep, after lunch right( i hope from cafe Orleans) about mid day,out on the patio people watching folks with a warm breeze, maybe warm big gets(spell check told me to do this LOL). So good, soo nice


----------



## Shegardens

I am just too excited about this thread LOL.  My kids have gone from picky chicken finger kids, to wanting seafood, pastas, and real food.  Will cost me more but we can now try all these NEW food places!


----------



## FlameGirl

Shegardens said:


> I am just too excited about this thread LOL.  My kids have gone from picky chicken finger kids, to wanting seafood, pastas, and real food.  Will cost me more but we can now try all these NEW food places!



Neat!

We have a picky eater too, and the past three years in a row, we've visited the Napa Rose chef's counter.  Our little prima donna has eaten rabbit and octopus, among other things.  All hope is not lost.


----------



## figment_jii

DreamtheImpossible said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is a mint julep? I've read the description of it, but....I don't get it!!!



Both the Mint Julep Window/Cafe Orleans in Disneyland and Ralph Brennan's Express Kitchen feature a non-alcoholic version of the mint julep.  They are slightly different and I like the one at DL better.  The DL one is a mixture of creme de menthe, sugar syrup, and other flavorings.  It mostly a sweet drink with a slight mint flavor.

This is the one front DL:





This is the one from the Express:





There is a recipe from the one from DL online (non-Disney site).  I've tried making it and it's pretty close; there is a slight difference, but it's still good.  
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/08/05/disneylands-mint-julep-recipe/


----------



## Susiesark

seadd67 said:


> I love the mint julep, after lunch right( i hope from cafe Orleans) about mid day,out on the patio people watching folks with a warm breeze, maybe warm big gets(spell check told me to do this LOL). So good, soo nice


 Since they don't serve alcohol inside Disneyland, what does their Mint Julep have in it? Does it taste like the real deal?


----------



## Eeee-va

Susiesark said:


> Since they don't serve alcohol inside Disneyland, what does their Mint Julep have in it? Does it taste like the real deal?



If the real deal tastes kind of like mint and lemonade, then yes. I'm pretty sure most people don't think the mint juleps are authentic, though.


----------



## sophies*mom

I've heard its a love it or hate it kind of drink. Not sure if I'll try it but its pretty! lol


----------



## disneychrista

Eeee-va said:


> If the real deal tastes kind of like mint and lemonade, then yes. I'm pretty sure most people don't think the mint juleps are authentic, though.



I've always thought of it more as mint with limeade.


----------



## seadd67

Ya they are pretty minty but my DS, who does not like mint very much like this. I also had a very pixie dust moment here!. I had drop my full cup right when I put it on the table. I went back with my empty cup and the cm, with out blinking a eye refill it at no charge.


----------



## DLFan123

Here are some pics from our trip in October

Ham and Cheese Omelette





Huevos Rancheros





Vegetable Frittata





All very good!


----------



## DLFan123




----------



## pennyring

figment_jii said:


> There is a recipe from the one from DL online (non-Disney site).  I've tried making it and it's pretty close; there is a slight difference, but it's still good.
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/08/05/disneylands-mint-julep-recipe/



I don't know if they still do, but Blue Bayou used to sell bottled Mint Julep mix that you could buy and take home.  We always grabbed a couple of bottles.  DL Mint Julep is one of DH's favorite things.


----------



## Princessinheart

I cannot wait to take my daughter for her first trip to DL. This thread will keep my mouth watering while I wait. so close


----------



## DLFan123

Purchased for a friend back home as a "souvenir."


----------



## DLFan123




----------



## sophies*mom

Those cupcakes are cute!


----------



## seadd67

I have been wanting to try Fire and Ice has anyone ever been there?, whats the food like. We goto Mongolian grill here In Seattle where you chose the meat and vegies and they gook it on this big grill,is this like Fire and Ice?


----------



## wvnative

seadd67 said:


> I have been wanting to try Fire and Ice has anyone ever been there?, whats the food like. We goto Mongolian grill here In Seattle where you chose the meat and vegies and they gook it on this big grill,is this like Fire and Ice?



Yep! Same thing. We like them a lot but were not overly impressed last time we were there.


----------



## uncw89

DLFan123---That omlette looks yummy!!
This thread is making me hungry!! Can't wait til our trip in July!! Lots of NEW food places to try.
This is our first time to DL, but we have been to WDW many times!!





sophies*mom said:


> Those cupcakes are cute!



This is OT....but we have the same first name!!!


----------



## sophies*mom

uncw89 said:


> This is OT....but we have the same first name!!!



That totally makes you awesome


----------



## CaliforniaAdventurer

I read somewhere that Disneyland's Mint Julep has 108 grams of sugar. Does it really taste that sweet? I wonder if you can request no sugar added...


----------



## seadd67

CaliforniaAdventurer said:


> I read somewhere that Disneyland's Mint Julep has 108 grams of sugar. Does it really taste that sweet? I wonder if you can request no sugar added...



??. it does not taste that sweet,and they did not pour extra sugar In,at least in mine. There not that big,so i would think if it had that much sugar it would build up on the bottom of the cup.


----------



## wdwnut4life

seadd67 said:
			
		

> ??. it does not taste that sweet,and they did not pour extra sugar In,at least in mine. There not that big,so i would think if it had that much sugar it would build up on the bottom of the cup.



It's like extra butter on popcorn (which I luv my butter it tastes disgusting without butter)


----------



## figment_jii

CaliforniaAdventurer said:


> I read somewhere that Disneyland's Mint Julep has 108 grams of sugar. Does it really taste that sweet? I wonder if you can request no sugar added...



I don't know about the amount of sugar in grams.  The drink itself is pretty sweet, but not sweeter than a fruit punch/Hi-C/Coke.  You can't ask for no sugar added because the drink is poured from a pre-made pitcher at the restaurant.  It would kind of like trying to ask for regular Coke without sugar.  They don't pour any additional sugar into the cup before or after pouring the drink, if that's what you are wondering.  They add ice to the cup, pour the drink, and then top it off with a couple of cherries.


----------



## smiley_face2

So excited, making a last minute, like I booked the room yesterday and we leave tomorrow morning....trip! Can't wait to eat my way through the whole resort again!! I will once again take plenty of good food pictures, including the special items for Mardis Gras. Will be there for Valentines day, had to settle for Wine country Trattoria because everywhere else was fully booked. Even the waiting list at Napa was full. We have never eaten there before so I hope it is good. Maybe they will do something special for the day, the other restaurants have prix fix menus. I am going to call dining every day to see if something opens up somewhere else. Does anyone here like the Trattoria?


----------



## kaoden39

smiley_face2 said:


> So excited, making a last minute, like I booked the room yesterday and we leave tomorrow morning....trip! Can't wait to eat my way through the whole resort again!! I will once again take plenty of good food pictures, including the special items for Mardis Gras. Will be there for Valentines day, had to settle for Wine country Trattoria because everywhere else was fully booked. Even the waiting list at Napa was full. We have never eaten there before so I hope it is good. Maybe they will do something special for the day, the other restaurants have prix fix menus. I am going to call dining every day to see if something opens up somewhere else. Does anyone here like the Trattoria?




Have a wonderful time!! I have heard some really good things about it. I have never eaten there but I know people that have.


----------



## mmmears

smiley_face2 said:


> So excited, making a last minute, like I booked the room yesterday and we leave tomorrow morning....trip! Can't wait to eat my way through the whole resort again!! I will once again take plenty of good food pictures, including the special items for Mardis Gras. Will be there for Valentines day, had to settle for Wine country Trattoria because everywhere else was fully booked. Even the waiting list at Napa was full. We have never eaten there before so I hope it is good. Maybe they will do something special for the day, the other restaurants have prix fix menus. I am going to call dining every day to see if something opens up somewhere else. Does anyone here like the Trattoria?



My family had eaten there a couple of times and we liked it alot.  Good food, nice atmosphere.  Hope you like it... or that something else you really want opens up.


----------



## Misskitty3

smiley_face2 said:


> So excited, making a last minute, like I booked the room yesterday and we leave tomorrow morning....trip! Can't wait to eat my way through the whole resort again!! I will once again take plenty of good food pictures, including the special items for Mardis Gras. Will be there for Valentines day, had to settle for Wine country Trattoria because everywhere else was fully booked. Even the waiting list at Napa was full. We have never eaten there before so I hope it is good. Maybe they will do something special for the day, the other restaurants have prix fix menus. I am going to call dining every day to see if something opens up somewhere else. Does anyone here like the Trattoria?



Have lots of fun!  How exciting to take a spur of the moment trip!


----------



## seadd67

I want a spur of the Moment trip  . But have a great time we will be eagerly awaiting your pic . Love love eating through my trip, to bad we have to sleep, that would give us so many more hours!!


----------



## Lights_Out

I have two questions about Napa Rose...

1) Do you have to sit at the Vintner's table to order the Vintner's tasting menu? 

2) How much should I tip? We will be a party of 2 both ordering the Vintner's tasting menu (we don't drink so no wine)... that's about $90 x2 (=$180ish) 

Thanks!


----------



## FlameGirl

Lights_Out said:


> I have two questions about Napa Rose...
> 
> 1) Do you have to sit at the Vintner's table to order the Vintner's tasting menu?
> 
> 2) How much should I tip? We will be a party of 2 both ordering the Vintner's tasting menu (we don't drink so no wine)... that's about $90 x2 (=$180ish)
> 
> Thanks!



1) No

2) Tip according to the service you receive.  We normally tip 20% unless something was really bad - at Napa Rose, because we normally receive impeccable service, we will go as high as 30% or so.  15% should be a bare minimum, however.


----------



## disneychrista

Lights_Out said:
			
		

> I have two questions about Napa Rose...
> 
> 
> 2) How much should I tip? so



Tip like you would at any other restaurant


----------



## Lights_Out

Thank you both!


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - Well, Figment just got back from another trip to Disneyland.  This time, he went to go see the Mardi Gras and Lunar New Year celebrations.  Overall, the Mardi Gras celebrations was much better than Lunar New Year.  As usual, his trip focused on food!

*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen* - The trip started with dinner at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney. 
_Bourbon Street Sampler_ - Fried calamari, meat pies, fried Parmesan artichoke hearts, coconut shrimp.  As usual, everything tasted really good.  Figment's favorites are still the calamari and artichoke hearts.





_Creole Onion Soup_ - The soup had a kick to it!





_Pasta Jambalaya_ - Lots of yummy seafood!





_Panéed Chicken & Bercy_ - So good!  The chicken is nice and crispy on the outside, with a very flavorful sauce.





_Pecan Crusted Salmon_ - Nice and moist salmon with a slightly sweet pecan crust.  Figment substituted the grits and they were very yummy.





_Beignets_ - Always a favorite at Brennan's!





*French Market* - Laissez les bons temps rouler!  There were a couple of really good offerings around New Orleans Square for Mardi Gras.
[/I]Shrimp Corn Fritters[/I] - crispy fritters with a fair amount of shrimp inside.  The creole mustard dipping sauce was pretty good.  The root vegetable slaw...well, not so much (but then again, Figgy's not a big root vegetable fan). 









_French Dip_ - Yummy!





_Marinated Shrimp Salad Sandwich_ - Lots of big shrimps!





_Firefly Mint Julep_ - A regular mint julep, but with a glow cube!





_Mardi Gras cupcakes_ - There were two different cupcakes.  One was a red velvet with a tower of purple and green frosting (not cream cheese based) (top) and the other was a chocolate cake with chocolate mousse and cookie mask (bottom).  Figment's favorite was the chocolate/chocolate mousse cupcake.  So yummy!









Next time...Blue Bayou (for more Mardi Gras celebration), Jolly Holiday, Carthay Circle and much more!


----------



## franandaj

I love Figment's Mardi Gras attire!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Thank you Figment!


----------



## MorganM

I love love love Figment's mask!  Thanks for sharing your reviews with us


----------



## iKristin

Looking at this post makes me sad to think that I have no Disneyland trips in the future since now I live so far away


----------



## figment_jii

franandaj said:


> I love Figment's Mardi Gras attire!





mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Thank you Figment!





MorganM said:


> I love love love Figment's mask!  Thanks for sharing your reviews with us



Thanks!    Figment enjoys getting to debut new costumes on his trips to DLR.  At the rate he's going, he's going to need his own suitcase.  

*Blue Bayou* - It's been years since Figment's eaten at the Blue Bayou, but it had some pretty yummy sounding things on the menu for Mardi Gras.  This was the special menu for Mardi Gras:





_Bread Service_ - The meal started with some rolls and butter.





_Firefly Mint Julep_ - Tasted the same as the one from the Mint Julep bar.  Very yummy, but the glow cube was much more pronounced in the Blue Bayou's relative darkness.





_Gumbo_ - All of the entrees come with a cup of the gumbo.  It had a mild kick to it, but nothing Figment couldn't handle.  He was surprised how good it was!





_Buccaneer's Boneless Beef Short Ribs_ - The meat had good flavor and was really tender.  The potatoes were also good.





_Bouillabaisse_ - Lots of yummy seafood (shrimp, clams, mussels, lobster) and broth.  The bread service was really useful for soaking up the last of the broth.





_Fresh Fried Apple Fritters a la Mode_ - Yummy!  Apple fritters with a tart apple sauce underneath.  They were really good.





*Carthay Circle* - Gong Hay Fat Choy!  Today, Figment headed over to DCA to check out the Lunar New Year celebration and have lunch at Carthay Circle.
_Bread Service_ - The meal started out with a half loaf of warm bread.  Figment didn't really eat much of the bread because there were better things coming!





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Figment's favorite food at Carthay Circle!  They're so good...crispy on the outside and gooey on the inside.





_Udon Noodle Bowl_ - After looking at this every time he's gone, Figment finally decided to try to the Udon Noodle Bowl.  He asked for it to be made mild and it was really good!





_Roasted Organic Chicken Ruby Red Grapefruit Salad_ - The salad was very light and refreshing.  Lots of very tender and moist chicken and a good dressing.





_Kobe Beef Sliders_ - Three cute little "hamburgers"...they were so good!  Figment ended up eating them without the bread, but the meat was so tender and very flavorful!





_Truffles_ - Figment's family was celebrating an anniversary, so the server brought out two plates of truffles.  One was hazelnut filling with a milk chocolate shell (lighter colored) and the other was a dark chocolate filling with a dark chocolate shell.  So good!





*Jolly Holiday* and *Coke Corner* - After checking out the Lunar New Year celebration and the Mad T Party, Figment headed back over to Disneyland for fireworks and a late dinner.
_Hot Dog and Chips_ - It's a tradition for Figment to get a hot dog from Coke Corner at least once.  This time he ate two!





_Hot Angus Roast Beef on Toasted Onion Roll_ and _Tomato Basil Soup_ - The sandwich had very good flavor and lots of meat.  The chips were the thicker kind and very good (especially dipped in the soup).  It was pretty cold out, so Figment wanted soup as well.  It was warm and yummy.





_Chicken Waldorf on Brioche_ and _Tomato Basil Soup_ - A salad as a sandwich!  Very good and filling.





Next time...Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Brunch and Miscellaneous Snacks!


----------



## Caseystigger

Just LOVE Figment's outfits. He's so photogenic too! All that food looks so good. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## figment_jii

Caseystigger said:


> Just LOVE Figment's outfits. He's so photogenic too! All that food looks so good. Now I'm hungry.



Thanks!  Continuing now...

*Jolly Holiday* - Figment had breakfast at the Jolly Holiday on his last morning at DLR.  (He apologizes for the bad lighting in these photos...I guess he was to hungry to try and move out of the shadow!)
_Chocolate Muffin_ - Rich flavor and very dense!





_Blueberry Muffin_ - It was still steaming when Figment cut it in half.  Very yummy!





_Cinnamon Roll_ - It was huge!  Lots of good gooey glaze.





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Sunday Brunch* - It's a tradition to have brunch at Brennan's before Figment heads home.
_Mint Julep and Raspberry Lemonade_ - It was mardi gras and blinky light cups seem to fit so well!  The mint julep was pretty good, but different from the one in Disneyland.  The raspberry lemonade was slightly tart, but good.





_Bourbon Street Sampler_ - Still really good!





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Figment really likes this one, so he ordered it again.





_Creole Caesar Salad with Chicken_ - After all that rich food, it was time for a nice salad.





_Shrimp & Grits_ - A bit spicier than normal, but still really good!





Overall, Figment really enjoyed his trip to Disneyland and eating his way through the parks.  He has a few more photos of things he didn't eat, so those will come next time.


----------



## TheChapman6

Loving all the pics! Thanks for posting. Figment, I'd love to dine with you!


----------



## figment_jii

TheChapman6 said:


> Loving all the pics! Thanks for posting. Figment, I'd love to dine with you!



Thanks! 

Okay, well, we're now onto the food that Figment saw, but did not eat. 
_Mickey Mouse Sourdough Bread_ - So cute!  They also had a snake bread for Lunar New Year, but it was kind of creepy looking.





For the Lunar New Year celebration, they were selling steamed pork boa.  Figment could not believe the price!  They wanted $5.25 for one (smallish) bun.  He's used to the higher theme park prices, but even this one surprised him.  Not surprisingly, they really didn't seem to be selling very many.









Here are some of the yummy, sugary treats at *Pooh's Corner Candy Shop*.
_Mickey Mouse Rice Crispie Treats_ - Very colorful!





_Mickey Ear Hat Brownies_ - Figment was thinking of trying one of these, but then he remembered that lunch was coming soon, so he decided to wait until his next trip.  They look good!





_Tigger Tails_ - Figment is still surprised they don't have these in WDW.





_Candied Applies_ - It's always fun to watch them make the apples.  Figment would love it if they had a candy apple making class!





Well, that's all of the photos from Figment's Mardi Gras trip to Disneyland.  He's off to Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival next month.  Hope to see some of you on the WDW food photo thread!


----------



## danaesacto

BOA!!!  

I love bao.... especially from downtown Oakland where it is made fresh daily...

thanks for more great pics!


----------



## crostorfer

What a great thread! So much good looking food, I don't know how I'm going to decide. We've only got 3 days to eat it!


----------



## sophies*mom

Just giving this a bump in hopes of some new pictures!


----------



## DLFan123

We just returned from 4 days in DL and some great eats. We spent our first morning at DCA and started with breakfast at the Pacific Wharf Cafe. We each ordered the same thing, a croissant breakfast sandwich minus the bacon. 





This was served with a nice portion of fruit as a side, but the CM didn't offer us anything in exchange for the bacon. An extra piece of cheese or some extra fruit would have been nice, since this was on the costly side for an egg and cheese sandwich. 

We didn't enjoy this at all. The croissant was on the sweet side to serve as the bread for a savory sandwich. The cheese was hard and cracked in half, and there was no attempt to melt it. The eggs were so heavy, dry and tasteless. We will definitely never order this again.


----------



## DLFan123

We did much better for lunch. 

Again, we both ordered the same thing, the veggie tater bake. We had one with coleslaw, which was absolutely delicious. The other we ordered with peas and carrots as our side, but I can't find the pic of that one. This is served with a nice warm, soft roll with some mild herbs baked in.





We would both order this again. Here is a shot of the inside.




This is a vegetarian meal made with Boca crumbles instead of meat. It is sooo good! I have heard meat eaters love it too.


----------



## faith313

duhhh duh dhuh dhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

CARNATION CAFE & THEIR FRIED PICKLE GLORY:


----------



## SGDisneyFam

faith313 said:
			
		

> duhhh duh dhuh dhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> CARNATION CAFE & THEIR FRIED PICKLE GLORY:



This is cruel cruel cruel ...... 22 more days! Made a reservation there solely for PICKLES!!! And I'm sure my kids will love the painters plate sandwich building...


----------



## faith313

SGDisneyFam said:


> This is cruel cruel cruel ...... 22 more days! Made a reservation there solely for PICKLES!!! And I'm sure my kids will love the painters plate sandwich building...



While they have good burgers and other food, the paramount reason that we frequent CC every SINGLE trip is indeed the FRIED PICKLES.


----------



## DLFan123

My choice this time: a strawberry single scoop in a kid's cone.






Uncharacteristic for me, but it was very refreshing on a hot day!


----------



## awdsmama

The crab cakes w/ eggs looks soooo yummy!


----------



## tlovesdis

Just got back from a 3 day trip.  I tried to remember to take pics of our food, but didn't do a very good job!  Here is what I did capture.  Enjoy...

*Village Haus - Chicken Sausage on a pretzel roll - it was good but the roll was kind of hard, fries were yummy*





*Dole Whip - YUMMMMY as always*






*Hungry Bear - Lemon Honey cupcake - OMG one of the yummiest cupcakes I have ever eaten!!*





*Pooh Corner candy shop - hunny pot rice krispie treat - YUMMY!!*






*Mickey Sourdough - we bought it our first day and snacked on it during the trip.  Best $7 spent!*


----------



## tlovesdis

A few more...

*Espresso Chip ice cream from Ghiradelli!*






*Rainforest Cafe - Mediterranean Chicken - It was delicious*






*Golden Horseshoe - chili in a breadbowl - I did not like this, wouldn't get it again*






*Garden Grille in DCA - beef skewers with a spicy sauce - LOVED*






*Apple Pie caramel apple - my fave*


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the photos and reviews!  It's making it easier to choose places to eat for our upcoming trip!


----------



## SweetAlex

Oh my... this thread is just plan evil evil evil! I can't WAIT to try many of these during our upcoming trip. Last time we were on a much tighter budget than this time and deprived our children of snacking in the parks... this time, we'll be able to try them! Yum!!

One week tomorrow... I can't stand the excitement!: cool1:


----------



## happydisneyfamily

Oh my, I already more foods I want to try than actual meals we need to eat!


----------



## awdsmama

SweetAlex said:


> Oh my... this thread is just plan evil evil evil! I can't WAIT to try many of these during our upcoming trip. Last time we were on a much tighter budget than this time and deprived our children of snacking in the parks... this time, we'll be able to try them! Yum!!
> 
> One week tomorrow... I can't stand the excitement!: cool1:



This was us last trip also, so I cannot wait to do more in-park meals/snacks this trip!


----------



## sophies*mom

happydisneyfamily said:


> Oh my, I already more foods I want to try than actual meals we need to eat!





That's how I feel every time I open this thread!


----------



## BecBennett

sophies*mom said:


> That's how I feel every time I open this thread!


----------



## Corpsebride

tlovesdis said:


> A few more...
> 
> *Espresso Chip ice cream from Ghiradelli!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainforest Cafe - Mediterranean Chicken - It was delicious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Golden Horseshoe - chili in a breadbowl - I did not like this, wouldn't get it again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Garden Grille in DCA - beef skewers with a spicy sauce - LOVED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apple Pie caramel apple - my fave*



Thats it? I'm sorry, but I'm gonna need you to go back to Disneyland asap and take more pics ;-) just foolin! Everything looks delicious. I hope you had a great time!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

tlovesdis said:


> *Golden Horseshoe - chili in a breadbowl - I did not like this, wouldn't get it again*



I'm curious as to why you didn't like this?  We are planning on dining here on our upcoming trip and the chili in the bread bowl is one of the deciding factors why we are going (I have a soft spot for soups or chili in a bread bowl).


----------



## tlovesdis

I didn't like the chili at all.  It tasted funny to me.  Im not too picky about chili either but I just didn't care for it.  It tasted like a really cheap canned chili.


----------



## kaoden39

I love the bread bowls and fortunately the chili is not the only thing you can get in the bread bowls are the resort. We like the chili.


----------



## tlovesdis

Chili is the only thing available at the Golden Horseshoe.

Pacific Wharf Cafe in DCA has awesome soup in a breadbowl!  I love the broccoli cheese!!!!


----------



## got2travel

tlovesdis said:
			
		

> Chili is the only thing available at the Golden Horseshoe.
> 
> Pacific Wharf Cafe in DCA has awesome soup in a breadbowl!  I love the broccoli cheese!!!!




Just to clarify, chili is the only thing in a bread bowl at Golden Horseshoe, but not the only thing you can get there. They also have chicken nuggets, fish and chips and awesome ice cream sundaes.

We love the gumbo and clam chowder, both in bread bowls, from Royal Street Verandah.


----------



## kaoden39

tlovesdis said:


> Chili is the only thing available at the Golden Horseshoe.
> 
> Pacific Wharf Cafe in DCA has awesome soup in a breadbowl!  I love the broccoli cheese!!!!



You can also get eggs and bacon in bread bowl for breakfast too.



got2travel said:


> Just to clarify, chili is the only thing in a bread bowl at Golden Horseshoe, but not the only thing you can get there. They also have chicken nuggets, fish and chips and awesome ice cream sundaes.
> 
> We love the gumbo and clam chowder, both in bread bowls, from Royal Street Verandah.



I was going to mention the Royal Street Verandah. I wish they had more seating there. Their gumbo is amazing! Plus I normal get my chili in a bread bowl at Refreshment Corner.


----------



## tlovesdis

got2travel said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, chili is the only thing in a bread bowl at Golden Horseshoe, but not the only thing you can get there. They also have chicken nuggets, fish and chips and awesome ice cream sundaes.
> 
> We love the gumbo and clam chowder, both in bread bowls, from Royal Street Verandah.



That's what I meant!!  Thanks!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you everyone for your replies, you guys are awesome!!! I know about the Pacific Wharf and their soups in a bread bowl, we are planning on eating there as well  (broccoli and cheese soup in a bread bowl is my favorite ) .  When I saw the menu for Golden Horseshoe, and I saw that they had chili in a bread bowl, I got really excited about it.  Even though the PP didn't care for the chili at the GH, I think we are still going to eat there because other things on the menu looks really good too....plus the ice cream sundaes sound really good as well .


----------



## charmama4

Going in 3 days and there is not enough time (or money) to eat all of this yummy food!!!  Keep the pix coming, dd and love to look at them and remember fondly of our previous trips and all the scrumptious food


----------



## moose.

Redd Rockett's Pizza Port - Terra Nova tomato basil pasta and Celestial chicken Caesar salad with the chicken on the side:







Royal Street Veranda - Clam chowder sourdough bowl:







Tiki Juice Bar - Dole whip float:







The Cove Bar - Buffalo wings:







Spinach and artichoke dip:







Lobster nachos:







Plaza Inn - Penne pasta with marinara sauce:







Cobb salad:







Plaza Inn specialty chicken:







Mint Julep Bar - Mickey-shaped beignets:











Mint julep:







Stage Door Cafe - Fish and chips:







Cute Easter cupcakes:







Carnation Cafe - Mickey-shaped waffle with potatoes instead of meat:






Cozy Cones - Pretzel bites:











Churro bites:







Little Mickey-shaped oil spot on my churro cone that I found quite amusing  :


----------



## Peezle

Wondering if anyone has any experience with trying to order from a children's menu without qualifying for the appropriate age.  

Here is my dilemma.  I'll be taking my family to DLR in Aug '13.  There are several of the nicer restaurants where most of us would like to eat.  The exception is my 15 year old who is a super picky eater.  I've noticed that the high end sit-down restaurants (e.g. Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Carthay Circle) have a children's menu for kids between the ages of 3-9.  In looking at their regular menus, there is nothing my 15 year old will eat.  However, there are some things on the children's menu that would work. 

I don't want to completely miss out on some of the dining experiences that the rest of us want to enjoy, but I also don't want my 15 year old to have to sit there and watch the rest of us eat (and then have to go hit a CS place afterward so he doesn't starve!  ).  

Does anyone know if DLR/DCA restaurants will allow a 15 year old to order off of a children's menu?  It's not about trying to save a buck.  It's about all of us being able to enjoy a nice sit down meal.  Thanks!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Peezle said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience with trying to order from a children's menu without qualifying for the appropriate age.
> 
> Here is my dilemma.  I'll be taking my family to DLR in Aug '13.  There are several of the nicer restaurants where most of us would like to eat.  The exception is my 15 year old who is a super picky eater.  I've noticed that the high end sit-down restaurants (e.g. Blue Bayou, Cafe Orleans, Carthay Circle) have a children's menu for kids between the ages of 3-9.  In looking at their regular menus, there is nothing my 15 year old will eat.  However, there are some things on the children's menu that would work.
> 
> I don't want to completely miss out on some of the dining experiences that the rest of us want to enjoy, but I also don't want my 15 year old to have to sit there and watch the rest of us eat (and then have to go hit a CS place afterward so he doesn't starve!  ).
> 
> Does anyone know if DLR/DCA restaurants will allow a 15 year old to order off of a children's menu?  It's not about trying to save a buck.  It's about all of us being able to enjoy a nice sit down meal.  Thanks!



I haven't personally done it, but I have read about this exact thing numerous times on these discussion boards and others. Your teen should be able to order from the child's menu. I think what they will do is double the portion and, depending on where you are, either double the kid's meal price or charge some sort of comparable price to an adult entree. The important thing is that, yes, you can order him food from the child's menu if those are the only items that will appeal to him.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I don't come here all the time, unless thinking to plan a trip but i saw this question.

From what i was told any one could order a kids meal, only chr meals seem to stick to the child/adult prices. They could change or you could have a mean waiter, but I know my kid is also picky


----------



## merrysmom

I think I read before that they will make an adult-sized serving of a children's menu item, but it is charged as an adult meal.  Someone can tell you differently if I'm wrong!


----------



## Peezle

Thank you all very much for your responses!  If that's the way it works, then we will be good to go.  I actually like that they increase the portion size.  That will work even better for my son.  I'm just glad we'll be able to eat where we want!  Thanks again.


----------



## liesel

HippopotoMai-Tai from Trader Sam's with souvenir tiki glass






Chicken-Lettuce Wraps, Ahi Poke, and Kalua Pork Flatbread











Italian Chef Salad (most of the meats and cheese were on the bottom)





Chocolate Cake at Carthay Circle Restaurant





Chicken Skewer from Paradise Garden Grill





Marinated Shrimp Salad Po' Boy Sandwich from the French Market


----------



## emij

I just found this thread and I am 100% drooling!  Thank you everyone for posting such wonderful photos!


----------



## mandy2012

I  this thread! Everything is making my mouth water


----------



## seadd67

Wednesday Arrival Day   
Dinner:: Fire and Ice (20)

Thursday::::: 
Brk  at the super 8
Lunch Carnation cafe 
Dinner:: bangle BBq and Village Haus restaurant.

Friday 
Lunch shakeys
Dinner Rain forest cafe

Sat                                             
BRK in the room 50.00
Lunch:: Blue Bayou/ or french Market30.00
Dinner House of Blues

Sun golf Day:: 55.00                            
lunch at Big thunder ranch BBQ 22.00
Dinner at PF changs 30.00 

so any suggestions for my up coming July trip, i have not made any resv yet


----------



## seadd67

seadd67 said:


> Wednesday Arrival Day
> Dinner:: Fire and Ice (20)
> 
> Thursday:::::
> Brk  at the super 8
> Lunch Carnation cafe
> Dinner:: bangle BBq and Village Haus restaurant.
> 
> Friday
> Lunch shakeys
> Dinner Rain forest cafe
> 
> Sat
> BRK in the room 50.00
> Lunch:: Blue Bayou/ or french Market30.00
> Dinner House of Blues
> 
> Sun golf Day:: 55.00
> lunch at Big thunder ranch BBQ 22.00
> Dinner at PF changs 30.00
> 
> so any suggestions for my up coming July trip, i have not made any resv yet



oh Its just my self and Its over the 4th of July weekend


----------



## Tink rules

Throw in a couple of Mickey bars...


----------



## sophies*mom

I have also been drooling over this thread for the longest time, and now I can finally contribute!! 

This was from our recent trip (4/15-4/18)

Chocolate dipped Mickey pretzel and red velvet Mickey cake pop, both from Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney and both insanely yummy!





In DCA:

Beef Teriyaki rice bowl from Lucky Fortune Cookery. My DH said it was good but there was not enough food for the price.





I had the carne asada and chicken tamale platter from Cocina Cucamonga. I thought it was good. The carne asada was a little tough though.





and just because, our souvenir sipper filled with coke 





Monterey clam chowder and broccoli cheese soup in bread bowls from Pacific Wharf Cafe. Both very good but not nearly enough soup! And the bread bowl was hard to tear apart and eat. 





Giant Mickey cookie!





Disneyland:

Dole Whip! A first for my DH and I and I am so glad we tried it. SO good, I know why everyone loves them now! I LOVE pineapple and this did not disappoint!










Even our DD snuck in a few licks 





We got skewers from Bengal BBQ. Our consensus was that they were very good, but nowhere close to being a meal. We had two each and a tiger tail.
We had a Chieftain Chicken Skewer each, DH had a Banyan Beef Skewer and I had a Bengal Beef Skewer.
















When we headed to Toontown, we decided to make up for the skewers. I had a turkey sandwich from Clarabelle's. It was terrible. The bread was not good at all. DH had a pepperoni pizza from Daisy's. It was typical eh pizza but he's a pizza-a-holic, so he had no problem eating the whole thing.  We got our DD a Mickey ice cream sandwich, which she really couldn't eat so we ate most of that one! lol
















The ice cream sandwich was big, which I was pleasantly surprised about.






continued...


----------



## sophies*mom

...continued


We of course had to get treats in Pooh's Corner after riding Winnie the Pooh!
I got a much talked about Tigger Tail. It was not overly sweet as I had read several times, but it was a lot more to eat than it seems! I took a bite or two and saved the rest for later. It was a yummy late night treat at the end of the day!





DH asked for some turtle fudge but this is what he found when we sat down to eat our treats.  Whatever it was, it was still cute enough to eat! haha.





And I couldn't resist taking pictures of the yummy apples in the case. I LOVE the Cheshire cat apple!















We rounded out the day with dinner at the Plaza Inn. I was hoping to try out the new menu at Hungry Bear, but they were closed 

We both got the fried chicken. DH said he wanted the pot roast, but as soon as he saw the portion compared to the chicken, he changed his mind. He said it was a tiny helping. I didn't see it, though. I knew I wanted CHICKEN! lol





On our last day before heading home, we had lunch at Earl of Sandwich. My first time eating there and it was pretty good.

I had lots of people telling me I needed to try the Holiday Turkey sandwich, so that's what I got. Yummy! But not something I'd get every time. Next time I'd like to try something else.





DH got the Chipotle Chicken Avocado. He said it was good.





I also got a cup of broccoli and cheddar soup and it was NOT good. No flavor and had a watery vs creamy consistency. Sad.





We ended the trip with more treats from Marceline's. I got another chocolate Mickey pretzel. DH got peanut butter fudge and DD got some confetti popcorn (which I think tastes like Fruity Pebbles! haha)


----------



## Misskitty3

Thank you Sophie's mom -- your pictures look soooooo good!!


----------



## sophies*mom

No problem! 
My DH thought I was crazy for taking pictures of everything we ate 
I told him, that's what we DO! Trust me, I'm not alone here! lol


----------



## disneykiwi

great pics thanks - I am heading there is 5 weeks or so.  

now really looking forward to some of those treats


----------



## sophies*mom

Well, thanks to this thread I discovered some new favorite treats!!


----------



## emij

Love it!!!  thanks for posting!


----------



## disneydreamer74

The peanut butter fudge looks yummo!!! I usually get the Tigger tail fudge, but must try this next! Love the reviews!!! Sophie is a doll!!!


----------



## Esclavamente

I'm anxiously trying to plan our dining for a trip at the end of the month, and seeing some food pics all in one place is helpful, that's! That Tiger Tail treat looks fantastic!


----------



## awdsmama

Sophiesmom:

The pic of your daughter with the mickey ice cream sandwich -- SUCH a great pic of her, she's a cutie 

Question on the chicken dinners -- Plaza Inn right?   Was that one order each or did you split one order?  

I've never tried of the holiday turkey sandwich -- looks interesting, I may have to give that a try! 

Thanks for sharing - great pics and reviews!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

awdsmama said:


> Sophiesmom:
> 
> Question on the chicken dinners -- Plaza Inn right?   Was that one order each or did you split one order?



Not Sophiesmom, but having been to Plaza Inn myself, I can say that is clearly two orders of the chicken dinner. The chicken plate there has 3 pieces of chicken, a scoop of mashed potatoes with gravy, a serving of green beans, and one biscuit. You can make requests such as asking for all drumsticks or replacing your green beans with a second scoop of mashed potatoes or no gravy or gravy on the side and so on. We often find that two plates will feed our family of four. Now that DS13 is starting to really EAT though, we may need to start ordering three chicken dinners.


----------



## MorganM

Here are a few reviews I will start with the earliest first (MAY 2013) so that way people can still go and order the most current items.  I would be happy to answer any questions so just let me know if you have a question 

We ate almost ever day in the park however I didn't always get pics,  the first pic was from the HUNGRY BEAR:





This thing was so very good, the Hungry Bear offers these seasonal pies and I first had ordered a Strawberry Pie and it was not good so I exchanged it for the Chocolate Pie and I was so glad that I did.  The top was like a moose and the bottom was like a hard pudding.  I would highly recommend this!

We also ate the Fried Green Tomato sandwich and it was everything that everyone has said it is.  Wonderful, flavorful, fresh and crispy!  Such great choice and I would highly recommend this as well.  My husband has the cheeseburger and just said it was ok.  My little one also had the mac and cheese and fyi the toddler meal is very small so just be prepared.

Then we went over to Adventureland and to the TIKI ROOM:





I had never ordered a Dole Whip Float and this was on my Disneyland bucket list.  It was good but I didn't love it, I think it was just a pineapple overload.  I would not order this again but I would however order the Dole ice cream soft serve as it was really refreshing and such a unique flavor.

Then near the HUB, we got this:





What can I say its an ice cream bar.  Its good but not over the top good.  I think we enjoyed the chocolate dip cone over at the Cozy Cone a bit better but that was not really outstanding either.

This was at the BOARDWALK PIZZA AND PASTA place:





This was the sun dried tomato pasta and all I can say is YUCK!  I took this back and got this:





Much much better!  The pasta sauce and the noodles where pretty standard but I really loved the meatballs.  Such a spicy interesting flavor that was really a good satisfying portion I could only finish half of this.

Was also tried the BIG THUNDER RANCH BBQ:





This was one of my favorite meals and the first time we had tried this restaurant!  The chicken was very good and juicy and the sausage had a great flavor, we didn't really like the ribs so we ordered seconds of the chicken and sausage only.  The cornbread was very good!  The coleslaw was a bit funny for me but it wasn't really bad.  The beans where also very good but I would have preferred then not be vegetarian and had some meat added to them.  The ambiance was also nice with the country singers interacting with all the tables.  I think the price was $27.99 for dinner but I thought it was a fine price and we will be going back here next time we visit.  

BLUE BAYOU and the famous chicken gumbo:





Yummy I loved the soup and its just so quintessential to Disneyland.  We go to the BB every time we come to DL however we just come for the ambiance and not the food but this time I am glad to say since their new menu change the quality of the food is much better!  Sorry I didn't get a picture of the Chicken dish but I order it every time and this time it was a thousand time better then the last 3 times I have ordered it.  The chicken was so nice and tender and juicy and the most wonderful tangy but savory flavor.  If you have been here and didn't like it I would give it another try!

This was also from the BLUE BAYOU but at Halloween time (OCT 2012):





It was a vanilla (but it was colored orange) and chocolate mouse with a crumbly bottom and it was soooo good.  It was served in a Donald Duck cup but the dessert just came out of a plastic cup inside and it just lifted out so the cup was not dirty and I could take it home clean.  Would highly recommend this during Halloween time!

We also stopped into RALPH BRENNAN'S JAZZ KITCHEN (OCT 2012): 





This was so very good and I think it was called the Chocolate Souffle and it was amazing.  The dinner here I don't really recall being memorable but this was!  It was so nice and crispy on the outside but so nice and pudding like on the inside and it also came with a side of white chocolate that you could drizzle over.  Just an FYI it takes quite a while to make so if you want to order it make sure you do it before or when you order your entree.  It also is a bit pricey but it might be good to try at least once.    

This last one is not at Disneyland but worth and honorable mention especially if you drive down to DL from the North, PEA SOUP ANDERSON'S:





This pea soup is so very good and I would highly recommend this.  It was so good and so creamy, yummy!  They have two locations and we visited the one in Santa Nella.


Hope this helps others when planning out meals at Disneyland sorry most of them where desserts but you can see what I love most at DL, lol


----------



## DonaldDoleWhip

Fish Tacos from Cove Bar at Disney California Adventure






And the view from my table:


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

MorganM said:


> We also stopped into RALPH BRENNAN'S JAZZ KITCHEN (OCT 2012):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was so very good and I think it was called the Chocolate Souffle and it was amazing.  The dinner here I don't really recall being memorable but this was!  It was so nice and crispy on the outside but so nice and pudding like on the inside and it also came with a side of white chocolate that you could drizzle over.  Just an FYI it takes quite a while to make so if you want to order it make sure you do it before or when you order your entree.  It also is a bit pricey but it might be good to try at least once.



That was the double chocolate bread pudding. I finally tried this recently and really, really enjoyed it. It is pricy but was worth it to me as a special treat to share with DH.

That Hungry Bear pie looked really yummy too. You said you got that this month? Any idea how long it's expected to be there. I would love to try it.

I tend to go a little overboard on the desserts while I'm on a DL vacation too as you might be able to tell by my interest in your pictures and descriptions.


----------



## undertheseas

DonaldDoleWhip said:


> Fish Tacos from Cove Bar at Disney California Adventure




May I ask if the tacos had double tortillas on them?  How were they?


----------



## keahgirl8

undertheseas said:


> May I ask if the tacos had double tortillas on them?  How were they?



I've never had these, but fish tacos usually have double tortillas, for some reason.


----------



## liesel

longtimedisneylurker said:


> That was the double chocolate bread pudding. I finally tried this recently and really, really enjoyed it. It is pricy but was worth it to me as a special treat to share with DH.
> 
> That Hungry Bear pie looked really yummy too. You said you got that this month? Any idea how long it's expected to be there. I would love to try it.
> 
> I tend to go a little overboard on the desserts while I'm on a DL vacation too as you might be able to tell by my interest in your pictures and descriptions.



Our family enjoyed the same pie while we were at the hungry bear in March (I only took a pic with my phone and not my regular camera, which is why I didn't post one).  It has a pie crust, and then brownie on the bottom.  Then it has chocolate mousse, whipped cream, and the chocolate beads.  So good!  I hope it is still there for you.  The other pie choice in March was strawberry-rhubarb.


----------



## undertheseas

keahgirl8 said:


> I've never had these, but fish tacos usually have double tortillas, for some reason.



Thanks!  I've never had them that way but we can be backwards here in the boonies


----------



## MorganM

longtimedisneylurker said:


> That was the double chocolate bread pudding. I finally tried this recently and really, really enjoyed it. It is pricy but was worth it to me as a special treat to share with DH.
> 
> That Hungry Bear pie looked really yummy too. You said you got that this month? Any idea how long it's expected to be there. I would love to try it.
> 
> I tend to go a little overboard on the desserts while I'm on a DL vacation too as you might be able to tell by my interest in your pictures and descriptions.



LOL, the desserts are one of my favorite things about going to Disneyland!

We got it at the beginning of this month so I would guess that they would still have it. This was probably my favorite food item this trip well other then the banana french toast at Storytellers.  Have a great time when you do go to Disneyland and make sure you takes pics of the food you get especially the desserts


----------



## Ronda3000

I can't wait for the dole whips!!!

http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/ay8hcjj8s496qeu9.png


----------



## d1sneymom

[/URL][/IMG]

The best cupcake I ever had!  From Valentine's day!  I still think of this cupcake...


----------



## SPOERLX3

d1sneymom said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The best cupcake I ever had!  From Valentine's day!  I still think of this cupcake...



Tell me more, tell me more! 
What flavor and where did you get it. It looks yummy!!!


----------



## CanadianPaco

Its beautiful!


----------



## DonaldDoleWhip

undertheseas said:


> May I ask if the tacos had double tortillas on them?  How were they?


Sorry, just saw this! I really liked the fish tacos - they were relatively light, and I'm glad they came with four lime wedges. And yep, they had double tortillas.

There are even more pics from DL (including some from Napa Rose) in my dining report.


----------



## d1sneymom

SPOERLX3 said:


> Tell me more, tell me more!
> What flavor and where did you get it. It looks yummy!!!



It was only during Valentine's Day  .  DS2's Bday is the day after so we were there on V-day and the next day.  It was delish!  Chocolate cake (super moist!  Sooooo lovely!) and a mousse like frosting that had a chocolate coating on it.  The frosting wasn't buttercream and it wasn't whipped cream it was a beast in of itself.  And it was a GIANT cupcake (as big as a soda can)!!  It had glitter in it and pink chocolate shavings with a chocolate flowers and hearts.  I got ours at the Pacific Warf Cafe but saw them pretty much everywhere they sold desserts.  I only wished I bought more than one.  I've gone back a couple times after and cannot find a cupcake that can compare.  And I am one picky cupcake mama!


----------



## hurleysweety

From our Trip May 30-June 2

(Poolside at GCH)Chicken Nachos - with guacamole, sour cream, jalapenos and salsa. $9.99 from White Water Snacks





(Poolside at GCH)Kid's Meal (All Kid's meals served with sliced apples, carrots, choice of small Lowfat milk or small bottled water)Chicken Breast Nuggets - $6.49 from White Water Snacks





Chieftain Chicken Skewer - In a Polynesian Sauce $3.89 from Bengal Barbecue





Banyan Beef Skewer - Hot & Spicy $4.29 from Bengal Barbecue





Fried Green Tomato Sandwich - cornmeal crusted fried green tomatoes layered with two slices of fresh heirloom tomatoes, topped with havarti, remoulade, jicama-mango slaw and served on a multi-grain roll. $8.49 from Hungry Bear










Turkey & Provolone Sandwich - with lettuce, tomato and a basil mayonnaise on a multi-grain roll. Served with zesty slaw. $8.69 from Hungry Bear





California Breakfast Burrito - scrambled eggs, diced tomato, Cheddar cheese, bacon and red bliss potatoes. $6.99 from White Water Snacks










Mickey Pretzels





Lemon-Oregano Chicken with  Tzatziki sauce from Paradise Garden Grill


----------



## TanyaLovesPooh

Thank you all for posting such wonderful photos and recommendations.  We have many things on our list to try, the Monte Cristo, Pomme Frites and Fried Green Tomato Sandwich seem to be very popular.  Can't wait to try them when we go at the end of July!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

French Market





















Pacific Wharf Cafe








Hungry Bear








Blue Bayou (tough to see for obvious reasons haha!)













Paradise Garden Grill.  YUM


----------



## Misskitty3

Boudin Bakery Tomato soup and scrambled egg bread bowls.


----------



## Misskitty3

Rancho del Zocalo

Beef burrito (I think??)





Fish Tacos - Yum!





Cheese enchiladas - Yum!





Chicken Tortilla Soup


----------



## Misskitty3

Flo's Cafe


Kid's Turkey sandwich





Roasted pork with yummy bbq sauce





Roast turkey - very good!





DD didn't like the bun on the sandwich so she ended up eating just the turkey.  The rolls with the adult meals are slightly  sweet and tasty!




....


----------



## thmar

Thanks!!


----------



## Misskitty3

Disney Treats.....


----------



## Misskitty3

More treats.....


----------



## love2go2disney2

Great pics!! Loved all the Disney Treats. Cant wait until our trip!!


----------



## TheZue

Wonderful pics! Which shop were they taken in? That mickey apple with the hat is adorable!


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I love that English Toffee, I bought a big pack and brought it home and have been slowly enjoying it this past week.  I wish I had bought more, or that I could order it!


----------



## gerilyne

ajrwdwgirl said:
			
		

> I love that English Toffee, I bought a big pack and brought it home and have been slowly enjoying it this past week.  I wish I had bought more, or that I could order it!



I love the toffee too and I agree about the ordering it.... although I think I'd go broke from it. My DH and I joke about taking a suitcase just to bring the toffee back with us.

Sent from my DROID4 using DISBoards


----------



## sophies*mom

I haven't been on the board in a while since we have no trips coming up, but I had to come searching for one of my favorite threads! 



disneydreamer74 said:


> The peanut butter fudge looks yummo!!! I usually get the Tigger tail fudge, but must try this next! Love the reviews!!! Sophie is a doll!!!


Thank you!! 




awdsmama said:


> Sophiesmom:
> 
> The pic of your daughter with the mickey ice cream sandwich -- SUCH a great pic of her, she's a cutie
> 
> Question on the chicken dinners -- Plaza Inn right?   Was that one order each or did you split one order?
> 
> I've never tried of the holiday turkey sandwich -- looks interesting, I may have to give that a try!
> 
> Thanks for sharing - great pics and reviews!



Thank you! And yes, it was two separate meals and it was a LOT and it was delicious!


----------



## sophies*mom

DonaldDoleWhip said:


> And the view from my table:



What a fantastic picture!! Even if its not food


----------



## kylie71




----------



## kylie71




----------



## kylie71




----------



## BibbidiBonnie

Hi all! This is quite a thread! I'm trying to figure out the best CS places to eat at during my trip during half marathon weekend in August! I have reservations for blue bayou and Carthay circle but the rest of our meals will be counter service. Any good recommendations? I'm a little overwhelmed hahaha!


----------



## kaoden39

BibbidiBonnie said:
			
		

> Hi all! This is quite a thread! I'm trying to figure out the best CS places to eat at during my trip during half marathon weekend in August! I have reservations for blue bayou and Carthay circle but the rest of our meals will be counter service. Any good recommendations? I'm a little overwhelmed hahaha!



I love The Hungry Bear. Being seated next to The Rivers of America is really relaxing. Plus I really enjoy the fried green tomato sandwich with onion rings. Yummy!


----------



## spacemermaid

Another vote for the Hungry Bear   The fried green tomato sandwich & the chiliburger are sooooooooo good! Plus you get a view of the Mark Twain & the canoes sailing by, and can feed the ducks any spare french fries you may have


----------



## tweedlemom

Subbing!


----------



## DLFan123

Love those Monsters Inc cakepops! I hope they have those in September!

I think we are going to have to go back to Ghirardelli! It's just so good.

Totally agree about Hungry Bear. That fried green tomato sandwich is just so good!

Here it is:




Totally love Flo's too. This is the veggie tater bake:



Yum! Can't wait to have it again!


----------



## DLFan123

TanyaLovesPooh said:


> Thank you all for posting such wonderful photos and recommendations.  We have many things on our list to try, the Monte Cristo, Pomme Frites and Fried Green Tomato Sandwich seem to be very popular.  Can't wait to try them when we go at the end of July!



Couldn't resist. You have two of the cutest dogs in the whole world.  I have a bichon also.


----------



## squirrel

DLFan123 said:


> Love those Monsters Inc cakepops! I hope they have those in September!
> 
> I think we are going to have to go back to Ghirardelli! It's just so good.
> 
> Totally agree about Hungry Bear. That fried green tomato sandwich is just so good!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love Flo's too. This is the veggie tater bake:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Can't wait to have it again!



What is that salad like?  It looks like cabbage, but what kind of dressing?  I'm kind of picky when it comes to salad dressing-I don't like any of the creamy dressings.


----------



## wvnative

squirrel said:


> What is that salad like?  It looks like cabbage, but what kind of dressing?  I'm kind of picky when it comes to salad dressing-I don't like any of the creamy dressings.



It looks like Coleslaw, not salad.


----------



## kaoden39

It is a coleslaw. It has a jicama-mango sauce in it. The sauce has a nice kick to it.


----------



## DLFan123

squirrel said:


> What is that salad like?  It looks like cabbage, but what kind of dressing?  I'm kind of picky when it comes to salad dressing-I don't like any of the creamy dressings.



If you don't like creamy dressings, then I think you'd like this. It's coleslaw with a vinegar based dressing. It's spicy and tangy, versus the usual creamy type of dressing that is served on coleslaw. You do get a choice of sides at Flo's so you could choose something else. They have peas and carrots, corn, mashed potatoes, pasta salad (not sure if that dressing is creamy or not), or beans. So there is plenty to pick from.


----------



## DLFan123

Here it is with mashed potatoes as the side:




I swore I had a pic of the peas and carrots, but I can't find it anywhere! 

Here is an inside shot:




You should definitely try it!


----------



## DLFan123

Bratworst on pretzel roll from Pinnochio's Village Haus in Fantasyland, minus the saurkraut.



This was my friend's. She wasn't very impressed with it and said she wouldn't get it again.


----------



## DLFan123

Here is an inside shot of the fried green tomato sandwich from hungry bear:




And here is a pic of the best cupcake in all of Disney. It came from the Hungry Bear also.




So good! It's lemon with lemon filling. It has little sparkles on the top of it, too.


----------



## TheChapman6

I NEED that cupcake LOL. It's so hard to look at the thread and make choices LOL


----------



## LizzyS

I thought the lemon cupcake from Hungry Bear was good, but was prettier than it was tasty, tbh.


----------



## Rpunzel

Subbing!

These photos are making me so hungry and will help me to decide where to eat next week!


----------



## dnamertz

Does anyone have pictures of the Lobster Nachos at The Cove Bar?


----------



## Sorsha

dnamertz said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Lobster Nachos at The Cove Bar?



http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/02/08/disneyland-resort-whats-worth-seeing-in-2010/ About halfway down the page.


----------



## Lyn-CA

Here are lots of pictures from our recent 10-day visit to DLR. It was me, DH and 3-year old DS. 



​
A bit about us: we love good food and love our desserts.  When we plan any trip Disney or otherwise, we schedule our meals first.  We even have a Sony WX80 digital camera that has a special setting just for food pictures.  

Hope you enjoy.

WHITEWATER SNACKS-combo beef and chicken nachos





Carnitas burger





Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen-shrimp risotto





Appetizer sampler: popcorn calamari, coconut shrimp, Louisiana meat pies,crispy Parmesan artichoke hearts





Double chocolate bread pudding





Beignets





BIG THUNDER RANCH BBQ






















FIDDLER, FIFER AND PRACTICAL CAFE - Turkey and swiss sandwich





Apple and cheddar salad with sliced turkey





CLARABELLES - Vanilla ice cream coated in dark chocolate with the works





Mint chip ice cream in waffle cone





RAINFOREST CAFE - Tsunami breakfast





CARTHAY CIRCLE - Prix fixe WOC dining package - Carthy green salad





Skuna bay salmon





Short rib ravioli





Toasted lemon pound cake





Chocolate decadent layer cake





FLO'S V8 CAFE - Pork loin with coca cola BBQ sauce





Chocolate mud pie





More pics to follow...
​​​​


----------



## Lyn-CA

PLAZA INN - famous fried chicken





CARNATION CAFE - baked potato soup





Fried pickles





Warm spinach salad with grilled chicken (very good except for the chicken)





Kid's turkey burger on whole grain





STORYTELLERS CAFE (food was good but service was below average)

Bread





Steak





Kids spaghetti





Cobb salad





GHIRARDELLIS - customized banana split





PARADISE GARDEN GRILL - lemon oregano chicken with tzatziki 





Grilled steak with chimichurri sauce





Brownie strawberry skewer





BENGAL BBQ - beef skewer and bacon asparagus skewer and tiger tail





Vegetable skewer





Chicken skewer





MINT JULEP BAR - Mickey beignet





Mint julep













HUNGRY BEAR - Fried green tomato sandwich





Big Al's chicken salad





Lemon bumblebee cupcake - we lucked out and got the very last one





POOH'S CORNER

Chocolate caramel marshmallow





Chocolate pineapple






​


----------



## KCmike

Wow so many great pics!  ^^


----------



## darcie2000

Oh man I am so missing Disneyland after seeing those awesome pictures.


----------



## Lyn-CA

FLO'S V8 CAFE - Brioche french toast





American breakfast platter





COZY CONE MOTEL Dill popcorn





TANGAROA TERRACE - teriyaki pineapple burger





Kids salmon





Fish and chips





STEAKHOUSE 55 - Stack of pancakes





American breakfast platter





Birthday cupcake





COCA COLA REFRESHMENT CORNER - cream cheese pretzel





EARL OF SANDWICH - Holiday sandwich





Brownie sandwich





JOLLY HOLIDAY BAKERY CAFE - chicken waldorf on brioche





Caprese 





GOOFY'S KITCHEN Breakfast buffet





























TRADER SAMS - ahi poke, cheese flatbread, fish tacos (food was good but service was non-existent)


----------



## Lyn-CA

KCmike said:


> Wow so many great pics!  ^^



Thanks. I really wanted to share these pictures because I got so many ideas from looking at other people's pictures.  There were places that we would not have even known about or would have bypassed until I saw the food pictures here.


----------



## Lyn-CA

​


----------



## disneyobsessed808

amazing pictures lyn-CA. you are making me hungry. you ate all my favorite things at disneyland resort. i love the fried chicken and the hand dipped ice cream bars from clarabelle's. love the pics from club 33


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Thank you for posting so many food pictures.    I may give EOS another try just from your picture of the sandwich.  I got my husband and myself sandwiches on our night of arrival ( Sept. 6)  I had the Turkey american -- I think that was name-- and he had the Sand with dressing.  We each only had one slice of turkey on our sandwiches.  the ratio of bread to meat was bread--10  meat-1.  I will give it another try -- I think we might have gotten sandwiches made by an employee that was very unhappy .  I was so  tired from traveling so did not take the sandwiches back.  Since I did not bring it up to the business I really have no right to complain now.  I just wanted to let you know after seeing the sandwich you got I am going to try again.  .


----------



## Lyn-CA

disneyobsessed808 said:


> amazing pictures lyn-CA. you are making me hungry. you ate all my favorite things at disneyland resort. i love the fried chicken and the hand dipped ice cream bars from clarabelle's. love the pics from club 33



I discovered so many new foods from this thread and definitely found favorites and repeats for future trips.

Now I'm off to continue working on my trip report. There should be more details and pictures re. Club 33 if you're interested. It's entitled "Lucky Kid visits the Happiest Place on Earth."


----------



## Lyn-CA

Happy 2 B Me said:


> Thank you for posting so many food pictures.    I may give EOS another try just from your picture of the sandwich.  I got my husband and myself sandwiches on our night of arrival ( Sept. 6)  I had the Turkey american -- I think that was name-- and he had the Sand with dressing.  We each only had one slice of turkey on our sandwiches.  the ratio of bread to meat was bread--10  meat-1.  I will give it another try -- I think we might have gotten sandwiches made by an employee that was very unhappy .  I was so  tired from traveling so did not take the sandwiches back.  Since I did not bring it up to the business I really have no right to complain now.  I just wanted to let you know after seeing the sandwich you got I am going to try again.  .



You're welcome!  Yes, give them another try. We had good experiences and delicious sandwiches and breakfast 3 different times. The employees there are pretty nice and accommodating.

I do the same thing-get ideas for food from this thread.


----------



## sweethannah

wonderful pictures! 

I am now using your pic of the Ralph Brennan's sampler as my desktop to whet my husbands appetite for our trip next year. 

The EoS sandwich looks amazing   I've never been as I don't think there are franchises in Canada or at least none that I know of. 

Also, are those regular fries with the fried green tomato sandwich from Hungry Bear? 

Thank you so much for your posts


----------



## Lyn-CA

sweethannah said:


> wonderful pictures!
> 
> I am now using your pic of the Ralph Brennan's sampler as my desktop to whet my husbands appetite for our trip next year.
> 
> The EoS sandwich looks amazing   I've never been as I don't think there are franchises in Canada or at least none that I know of.
> 
> Also, are those regular fries with the fried green tomato sandwich from Hungry Bear?
> 
> Thank you so much for your posts



We got the sweet potato fries with the fried green tomato sandwich.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Thank you!

I would also love more info about the regular fries you got at Hungry Bear.  Is this possible?

How was your strawberry/brownie skewer?  It looks amazing!


----------



## Lyn-CA

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I would also love more info about the regular fries you got at Hungry Bear.  Is this possible?
> 
> How was your strawberry/brownie skewer?  It looks amazing!



I think you can choose either regular fries or sweet potato fries at Hungry Bear.

The strawberry brownie skewer was alright-the brownie was kinda dry but sweet. The strawberry cut down the sweetness. HTH.


----------



## lindyv321

Another question about fries... can you get regular fries at Tangaroa Terrace?  I think the burger there looks amazing as does the flatbread.


----------



## kaoden39

Lyn-CA, that Holiday sandwich from Earl of Sandwich looks good. Does it have cranberry on it?


----------



## Lyn-CA

lindyv321 said:


> Another question about fries... can you get regular fries at Tangaroa Terrace?  I think the burger there looks amazing as does the flatbread.



Yes, I believe you can.  We had regular fries with the fish and chips and sweet potato fries with the burger. You order from the screen and if you need help, just ask the CMs near the register. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lyn-CA

kaoden39 said:


> Lyn-CA, that Holiday sandwich from Earl of Sandwich looks good. Does it have cranberry on it?




Yes, it's very yummy. It has cranberry on it so it really is Thanksgiving on a plate.


----------



## sweethannah

Lyn-CA said:


> I think you can choose either regular fries or sweet potato fries at Hungry Bear.
> 
> The strawberry brownie skewer was alright-the brownie was kinda dry but sweet. The strawberry cut down the sweetness. HTH.





Thanks Lyn, I feel like this is a pretty new development because when I was first looking into restaurants for my last trip folks were complaining that they could only get sweet potato fries. Good to see that the folks at Disney listen to their customers!


----------



## tdashgirl

Lyn-CA, just wanted to add in my thanks! Great photos and you definitely did Disneyland right!


----------



## love2go2disney2

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DisFam95

drooling!!  SO many good choices!!


----------



## Lintasare

After looking at this thread I now what to eat all the things at Disneyland.  Will be there in 3 weeks.


----------



## franandaj

Buh Bye Buffet!   



Lyn-CA said:


> ​


----------



## franandaj

Pomme Frites - Café Orleans





French Onion Soup - Café Orleans





Monte Cristo - Café Orleans





Both Monte Cristos - Café Orleans





Milk Chocolate Hand dipped Vanilla bars from Clarabelle's.  Two with Mickey sprinkles, one with the works.





Gryos from Garden Grill





Chicken Skewere with Tzatziki from Garden Grill 





Beef Skewer with Chimichurri Sauce - Garden Grill 





Chicken skewer with Chimichurri Sauce - Garden Grill





Greek Salad - Garden Grill





Fish and Chips - Uva Bar and Grill





Lamburger Uva Bar and Grill





Beef Burger and Lamburger - Uva Bar and Grill





Pita and Guacamole - Uva bar and Grill


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I've been going through this thread all morning and now I'm starving. Thanks for all the recent contributions.


----------



## smiley_face2

dnamertz said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Lobster Nachos at The Cove Bar?


Will be eating these more than one time next month!


----------



## figment_jii

While I wait for Halloween so I can post my Halloween snack photos...a few "new" souvenir items I saw in early October.

The cowboy boot...I think these are left over from the summer because they say Lone Ranger on them!  You can get a soda or root beer float at the Golden Horsehoe.





The tiki totem, comes with pineapple juice.  Available at the Tiki Juice Bar.





They also have two new "wiggly" yards items.  They're both at the stand across form the Haunted Mansion.  The green one has the ghosts and the red one has the Fantasmic logo!


----------



## disneydeb64

smiley_face2 said:


> Will be eating these more than one time next month!



So how are these? Is there much lobster in them?


----------



## smiley_face2

disneydeb64 said:


> So how are these? Is there much lobster in them?


They really are very good! there is quite a bit, but it is shredded no real big pieces, but you can tell it is lobster! Hubby and I could not finish the whole plate so more than enough for 2 to share   The fish tacos here are really good too! Only just over 2 weeks until we are there!


----------



## tlovesdis

I was there this past Thursday-Saturday.  Here are a few things we had...

*Chicken Tamale from Flo's.  My new favorite breakfast item at the resort!*





*Chocolate Bread Pudding from Jazz Kitchen!  So yummy!!*





*Turkey sandwich on a pretzel roll from Carnation Cafe!  Another yummy thing!*





*Three cheese Monte Cristo from Cafe Orleans!  Our favorite!!*





*Pomme Frittes from Cafe Orleans!*





*Dark chcolate espresso sundae!!!*





*Breakfast burrito and chicory coffee from Jazz Kitchen Express!  So good!!*





*Baked Potato Soup from Carnation Cafe.  YUMMY!!!*


----------



## disneydeb64

smiley_face2 said:


> They really are very good! there is quite a bit, but it is shredded no real big pieces, but you can tell it is lobster! Hubby and I could not finish the whole plate so more than enough for 2 to share   The fish tacos here are really good too! Only just over 2 weeks until we are there!



Thanks! Looks like we're gonna have to give them a go  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Tlovesdis, I cannot even tell you how excited you got me for my trip. lol That Jazz Kitchen breakfast burrito looks amazing!


----------



## Albytaps

Awesome pics!

PS
Jeff!  Loved you in Jurassic Park!


----------



## tlovesdis

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Tlovesdis, I cannot even tell you how excited you got me for my trip. lol That Jazz Kitchen breakfast burrito looks amazing!



It was really good!  My cousin and I both had it and said it was a definite keeper for future trips!!


----------



## franandaj

Chili Cheese Dog from White Water Snacks


----------



## julieheyer

tlovesdis said:


> I was there this past Thursday-Saturday.  Here are a few things we had...
> 
> Chicken Tamale from Flo's.  My new favorite breakfast item at the resort!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...704856478674_136963635_n_zpsbf206d21.jpg.html
> 
> Chocolate Bread Pudding from Jazz Kitchen!  So yummy!!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...88613792617_1023064960_n_zpseae67618.jpg.html
> 
> Turkey sandwich on a pretzel roll from Carnation Cafe!  Another yummy thing!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...1692406527433_90830897_n_zps7948c648.jpg.html
> 
> Three cheese Monte Cristo from Cafe Orleans!  Our favorite!!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...03336080665_1965931301_n_zpsa4cefa1a.jpg.html
> 
> Pomme Frittes from Cafe Orleans!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...03340440774_1381131830_n_zps93fb872a.jpg.html
> 
> Dark chcolate espresso sundae!!!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...94036648185_1159607540_n_zpsdddb04b7.jpg.html
> 
> Breakfast burrito and chicory coffee from Jazz Kitchen Express!  So good!!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...696872119070_570812965_n_zps649785c9.jpg.html
> 
> Baked Potato Soup from Carnation Cafe.  YUMMY!!!
> 
> http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/t...692407767464_106752914_n_zps3641ffb6.jpg.html



Thank you!! I have a question for you? Do you like the cheese version or the regular monte cristo better? We're trying CO in Dec for the first time and can't decide which one we should try... I enjoyed the MC bites from JJJ last year, but the 3 cheese option is tempting... Tia!


----------



## tlovesdis

julieheyer said:


> Thank you!! I have a question for you? Do you like the cheese version or the regular monte cristo better? We're trying CO in Dec for the first time and can't decide which one we should try... I enjoyed the MC bites from JJJ last year, but the 3 cheese option is tempting... Tia!



I prefer the three cheese version, as does my niece, but we both are huge cheese lovers!  The meat version is good, but we always get the cheese one now!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Figment and his family went to Disneyland for HalloweenTime and had a lot of fun.  As usual, eating was a big part of his trip!  He tried some new places, some of usual favorites, and lots of snacking (as usual).

*French Market* - this is one of Figment's go to quick service places.  It has a nice variety of items.

*Market French Dip* - the dip is pretty salty, but it goes well with the sandwich.  The chips have a bit of bite, but they're still pretty yummy.  DL had two different Halloween holiday mugs this year (not counting the one from last year that was still being sold at Big Thunder Carnival): a Nightmare Before Christmas themed one and the Halloween one.  The NBC one had Jack & Sally dancing, with some of the other characters looking on.





*Slow Roasted Louisiana Beef Stew* - served in a breadbowl, this stew had a nice rich flavor.  There was a good amount of meat and veggies.  The bread bowl was pretty good to, especially for sopping up the juice.





*Jack Skellington Coffin White Chocolate Mousse* - Figment finally decided to try the Jack Skellington dessert.  It was a white chocolate mousse with cookie crumbs and dog bone decorations.  It was pretty sweet, but really good.





*Redd Rocket's Pizza Port* - Figment used to eat here more often, but he hasn't been for a while.  This time he had dinner there before going to MHP.

*Terra Nova Tomato Basil Pasta* - Figment thought this was okay, but nothing spectacular.  You get a lot for your money, but that's about it.





*Mars-inara with Meteoric Meatballs* - Figment liked this one better because it had a little more substance to it.  The meatballs were pretty good and, again, it was a big portion.





*Asian Chicken Salad* - This is Figment's go to salad at Redd Rocket's.  It's a nice mixture of ingredients and everything tastes good.  He especially likes the mandarin oranges and crispy won tons.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...

*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ* - Figment really likes the Ranch, but he's learned that it's best to go when the weather is good...as in not to cold and not raining!  Last time he went, it was a cold December afternoon and he spent most of the meal wishing he had another jacket!  So this time, it was a cool October early evening.  The meal is served family style and it's all-you-care-to-eat.






Dinner includes Barbecue Chicken and Ribs, Smoke Sausages, Corn Cob Wheels, Cole Slaw, Ranch Beans, and Corn Bread.  (Lunch has the same menu, except no sausages or corn cob wheels.)  Figment's favorites were the ribs, ranch beans, and corn cob wheels!

The meats - the first time they bring out the food, you get all three meats.  After eating all of the ribs (with the help if his family), Figment asked for more ribs and he got a bucket full of ribs.





The corn cob wheels, ranch beans, and cole slaw.  The corn was nice and sweet.  The ranch beans are slightly sweet, but very tasty.  Figment isn't a big fan of cole slaw, but other members of his family really liked it.





The cornbread...Figment really liked the corn bread.  It was sweet and moist.





Desserts are not included with the price of meal and have to be ordered separately.  After eating all of those ribs and sides, Figment didn't have any room for a dessert.  He's had a few of the desserts in the past and they're huge...very yummy...but huge!

*Wine Country Trattoria* - Figment has mixed feelings about the Wine Country Trattoria.  He went on a day when it had been raining off and on all day...sometimes misting, sometimes pouring.  So the restaurant wasn't operating quite like normal and it was clear that it's not a venue that is really designed for bad weather days.  The majority of the seating is outside, so on days when it's raining, they only accept folks with reservations and everyone is seated inside or by the wall under the awning.  The doors are open so the servers can go in and out, which means it's also cold.  Figment's family ended up wearing their jackets while they ate dinner.

_Bread_ - the meal starts out with little triangular shaped rolls.  They were soft and very yummy.





_Minestrone_ - because it was so cold out (err, inside), Figment decided to start his meal with a bowl of soup.  It was very flavorful.  It was a little pricey for the amount you got (essentially, it was $6.50 for a cup of soup).





_Alla Vongole_ - campanelle pasta with clams in a white wine and garlic sauce.  It was yummy.





_Shrimp Scampi_ - campanelle pasta with shrimps in a white win and garlic sauce.  It also had very good flavors. 





_Bolognese_ - spaghetti with a beef tomato sauce.  THis one didn't really impress FIgment.  It was okay, but nothing outstanding.





_Tiramisu_ - Figment ended the meal with one of his favorite desserts...tiramisu.  Nice and light.





Overall, Figment is a little torn about the Trattoria.  This was the first time he'd gone and while some elements were very good, some were less than ideal.  The biggest issue was that the kitchen seemed to have some difficulties accommodating dietary issues.  One of Figment's family members has a minor allergy to under-cooked seafood.  If the shrimp was cooked until opaque (Figment knows that's not the ideal way to cook a shrimp), then she can eat it.  She explained the allergy to the server when the dish was ordered, but evidently the note didn't get to the kitchen.  The shrimp on the dish were barely cooked (still translucent).  So we explained it again to the server and sent the dish back...when it came out, the shrimp were slightly more cooked, but still had translucent areas.  Figment gave up at the point because the other two dishes were getting cold.  So Figment's family members traded seafood (clams for shrimps) among themselves so everyone could eat.  This is the first time we've come across a venue that had trouble with a dietary request, so hopefully it was just an aberration.  Still, that coupled with the restaurant being pretty cold, makes Figment hesitant to go back...at least until the weather is better!


----------



## julieheyer

tlovesdis said:


> I prefer the three cheese version, as does my niece, but we both are huge cheese lovers!  The meat version is good, but we always get the cheese one now!!!



Thanks!! I am not sure which my dd will prefer, but I'd enjoy either. I'm considering visiting twice during our upcoming 5 day visit...so I may be able to sample both .


----------



## iKristin

I need some Disneyland food in my life! It's been too long


----------



## figment_jii

Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...

*Carthay Circle Restaurant* - It's been a bit since Figment went to the Carthay Circle for a meal.  It's a very pretty restaurant, with lots of detail in the ceiling and decorative items.  He's eaten in both the main dining room and in a couple of the side rooms and, in general, he likes the main room better.  There is more to see and it's prettier looking.

_Bread and Butter_ - the meal starts out with bread service.  The bread is fine, but who want to fill up on bread when there are better things to eat!





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Biscuits stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeño with Apricot Honey Butter.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Carthay Circle.  They aren't spicy (despite having jalapeño), but are rich and gooey.  So yummy!





_Sautéed Short Rib Raviolis_ - Short rib raviolis with portobello Mushrooms, and Red Pepper, with a and Cabernet Jus.  Figment thought the presentation was pretty.  The raviolis had good flavor, but the texture of the filling was a little odd to him.  Not quite smooth, not quite meat fiber-y...kind odd.





_Carthay Strawberry Chicken Salad_ - Lacquered Bacon, Avocado, Haricot Verts, Local Cherry Tomatoes and Fresh Strawberries salad.  Lacquered bacon is basically candied bacon...yum!  Figment liked this salad and he liked the bacon.





_Rigatoni with Roasted Chicken_ - Rigatoni pasta with roasted chicken, pancetta, Summer Peas, Spinach, and Pinto Jus.  This was surprisingly spicy...Figment still liked it, but he wasn't expecting the pasta sauce to have bite.





Overall, Figment liked his meal at Carthay Circle and would go back.

*Carthay Circle Lounge* - Figment has always eaten at the restaurant and never at the lounge, but after looking at the menu, he decided to give it a try.

_Rose Petal Soda_ - it was interesting...Figment didn't really care for the soda...it kind of reminded him of slightly sweetened mineral water, which is bitter.





_Wild Berry Lemonade_ - this one was much better!  Figment liked the sweetness of the lemonade and berry foam.





_Duck Confit Sliders_ - with Apricot Conserve, Watercress, Crisp Onions, and Taleggio Cheese.  These were like mini-hamburgers, but with duck.  They had good flavor and were fun to eat.





_Spanish Flat Bread_ - Soria Chorizo, Potato, Caramelized Onions, Mahon Cheese and Wild Arugula.  This was kind of like a flatbread pizza.  Figment really liked it.  He was initially worried that the chorizo would be too spicy, but it was fine.  It was a pretty big "small plate"!





_Lobster Pad Thai Imperial Roll_ - with Cashew Tamarind Sauce.  This was Figment's favorite item at the Carthay Circle Lounge.  It was very good and there was lots of lobster!





While this wasn't something Figment ate, the spherical ice balls were very fun to see being made.  Some of the cocktails came with a giant spherical ice ball.  The bar has two little "machines" that make these ices.  The ice starts out as a cylinder and it placed between the two parts of the device.





The top parts drop down and slowly the two parts come together.  When they've met up, the bartender lifts the top one and the cylinder is now a sphere!


----------



## aidensmom31

I love this thread, I am making a list of all the things I want to try


----------



## figment_jii

Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...continued...

*Blue Bayou* - Figment recently rediscovered the Blue Bayou restaurant.  The meal was very good last time and he was anxious to try it again.  Last time he was seated at a table near the entrance which kind of detracted from the atmosphere of the resturant (because the light from outside was pretty bright and he couldn't really see the PotC ride at all!).  This time he asked for a table by the water and got one!

_Bread_ - the meal begins with bread service.  Nice, warm crusty bread. 





_Gumb_ - each entree comes with a cup of gumbo or a salad.  Figment opted for the gumbo.  It was very good (in fact, it's a big part of the reason he went to the Blue Bayou).





_Mint Julep_ - Figment had the mint julep to drink.  It's the same as the one served at the French Market (non-alcholic), but this ones comes with unlimited refills!    Figment drank four of them!





_Slow-Roasted Beef Strip Loin_ served with crispy shoestring onions, Blue Bayou au gratin potatoes, seasonal vegetables and Armagnac green peppercorn sauce.  This was a huge piece of meat!  It had good flavor and was very tender.





_Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya_ - shrimp, fish, tasso ham, andouille sausage and chicken, over "dirty rice".  Lots of seafood and very good flavor.  It has a slight bite, but was still good.





_Buccaneer's Boneless Beef Short Ribs_ - This was Figment's favorite entree!  Braised short ribs, Boursin cheese mashed potatoes, seasonal vegetables, and Cabernet reduction.  The meat was "fork tender" with excellent flavor.





Overall Figment really liked the Blue Bayou.  He especially liked being seated near the water and would definitely ask for a water side table in the future!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

I concur with Figment! The Boneless short ribs ARE the best thing at BB!! It's what we get every time!


----------



## julieheyer

smiley_face2 said:


> Will be eating these more than one time next month!



Can you guys tell me a bit more about the Cove Bar? Can kids eat up there too? It sounds like a nice option for early dinner for us (considering the lounge at Carthay Circle too).   Dh would love fish tacos-are they breaded? He's GF so can't have breading.

Tia-not much info on Cove Bar that I can find.


----------



## figment_jii

Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...continued...

*Brennan's Jazz Kitchen* - this is a staple of Figment's trips.  He likes to end his trips down to DLR with brunch at the Jazz Kitchen.

_Bourbon Street Samples_ - Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Louisiana Meat Pies, Parmesan Artichoke Hearts.  Everything is so tasty, but Figment's favorites are the calamari and artichoke hearts.





_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine Hearts, Roma Tomatoes, Parmesan Cheese, Creole Caesar Dressing, Rosemary Ciabatta Toast with Crispy Crawfish Tails.  After all that fried food on the sampler, Figment thought he'd have a salad for lunch.  It was very good!





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Pontalba Potatoes & Creole Hollandaise.  Crab cakes!  Figment loves crab cakes!





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - New Orleans Style BBQ Sauce and Andouille Grits.  This is Figment's favorite dish at Brennan's.  He gets it with mild spice and it's really good!





*Harbour Galley* - Figment read that they had lobster rolls and he wanted to try one!

_Lobster Roll_ - Buttered Brioche Roll served with Old Bay Seasoned Home-Style Chips.  It was okay, but there wasn't very much lobster and it was mostly filler.  He's glad he tried it once, but it's not something he'd have a second time. 





*Royal Street Veranda* - Figment went there just before park closing to have a late night snack.

_Steak Gumbo_ - It had a slight bite, but good flavor.





_Kooky Spooky Gingerbread Man_ - Figment asked for the purple one (the icing came in two colors).  The cookie tasted okay, but it was more fun to look at.





*Troubadour Tavern* - Figment had been here in years, but he'd read about the bratwurst and pretzel bites and wanted to give them a try.

_Bratwurst Sausage_ - Garlic & Herb Brioche with Hickory Smoked Bacon Sauerkraut.  Figment liked this!  It had bacon! 





_Pretzel Bites with Cheese Sauce_ - nice warm pretzel bites with cheese sauce. Figment liked these, but they are definitely best when hot/warm.


----------



## Zbugz

figment_jii said:


> Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...continued...



I always love your pics and reports, Figment_jii.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiley_face2

figment_jii said:


> Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...continued...



thanks for posting all those!! No trip to DL would be complete without Ralph Brennan's barbecue shrimp and grits!! best thing ever!! 
We shared the banana's foster prepared with much gusto and fire, table side, this time too, it was sooo yummy!


----------



## figment_jii

Thanks *Zbugz* and *smiley_face2*.  I have to finish posting the photos from the Halloween trip before Figment leaves for the Holiday trip!

Figment's HalloweenTime 2013 trip...continued...and finished!

*Snacks* - no trip to DLR would be complete without checking out all of the snacks and yummies around the parks.  Some are things Figment ate, other are things he just looked at.

_Pineapple Juice in Tiki Cup_ - the Tiki Juice Bar has pineapple juice available in a souvenir Tiki Totem cup.  It's plain pineapple juice, but Figment really likes pineapple juice and it's another souvie cup to add to his growing collection.





_Root Beer Float in a Lone Ranger Boot Cup_ - the Golden Horseshoe has root beer (or whatever soda you want) with vanilla soft serve available in a souvenir cup.  (Recent Disney Food Blog indicate they've gone back to the clear, non-Lone Ranger boot mugs.  Figment is going to check this out the next time he's at DL.)  Root beer floats are messy, but very yummy.





_Mickey Pretzel_ - Figment things that having a nice, warm, soft Mickey pretzel while waiting for a parade is a great way to pass the time!





_Minnie Witch Caramel/Chocolate Apple_ - Figment took home a Minnie Witch caramel/chocolate apple.  It's much easier to eat the apple at home (after cutting it into slices).  It's very sweet and gooey, but yummy.  (He picked the Minnie Witch because it was the only one with Milk Chocolate; the other were either white or dark chocolate at Marceline's.)





Now some snack that Figment only look at...
_Spider Cake Pop_ - Figment saw it at the candy shop on Main Street.  It's cake pop that looks like a spider.  Very fitting for Halloween...





_Pumpkin Mickey and Candy Cakepops_ - a few more cake pop designs.





_Jack Skellington Cakepop_ - more cakepops...





_Mickey Bat Cookie_ - Cute looking...





_Caramel Apples_ - lots of styles of caramel apples





Figment is heading off to DLR soon, so he'll be back with another round of photos in the new year!


----------



## sophies*mom

Every time I come back to this thread, it makes me hungry!!

Any recent photos?


----------



## spacemermaid

From my trip last week...holiday treats: 









Assorted treats at Jolly Holiday. 





Mint julep & gingerbread beignets from the Mint Julep Bar. These were sooooo good...however, their presentation was very...un-Disney. It was just the beignets in a bag with a bunch of sugar & cinnamon at the bottom. No container besides the paper bag, no napkins, even. Oh well...I'd buy them again, they were YUMMY!





Santa Mickey & Minnie cookies at Pooh's Corner...I didn't eat one, but they were very cute & seemed to be fresh & soft.












Treats from the Candy Palace on Main Street.

(I have many more food pics from this trip & will post them after I get them uploaded & edited  )


----------



## kaoden39

I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## sophies*mom

What fun looking Christmas treats!


----------



## franandaj

figmentjill and spacermaid thank you so much for posting your photos!!!!

I don't get out DL nearly as much as I should and don't see the treats as much as I should. We were out there last week and had a Wetzel dog and some beignets and bread pudding from Brennans to go but no pics.  We stopped by Marcelines and really went through withdrawl as we bought nothing!!!!!!!

I did drive by the Chicken Pie shop on Euclid a couple weeks ago and thought, I NEED to go there for dinner, but since I was on my was to the Anaheim Hospital ET, it wasn't the time.

Perhaps some time in the future.....


----------



## JessiLynn015

I'd just like to trade places with Figment for your next trip, please!  

Everything looks amazing though! It's funny how I get more excited about our trip once I start looking at all the food. YUM!


----------



## stitchaholic

OMG , how far is slater's 50/50 from DL ???? Those pics made me feel like Homer Simpson " must have burger "


----------



## disneychrista

stitchaholic said:


> OMG , how far is slater's 50/50 from DL ???? Those pics made me feel like Homer Simpson " must have burger "



The Anaheim Hills location is about 20 - 25 minutes away. We went to the Huntington Beach location, because we were going to the beach anyway.


----------



## lucysmom

Well, I finally got to try the corn dog from the wagon at the top of Main Street. OMG! I waited in that line longer than I did for any ride, but it was definitely a good corn dog! don't know if I will brave that line again, though.

Now, character meal reviews. We ate dinner at Goofy's. It was good, but Goofy was more subdued than last year. The character interaction just wasn't the same. Not sure we will do this one again.

Minnie's breakfast was a nightmare. Two guys making omelets and hundreds of people trying to get food. The place was seriously overbooked. Missed lots of characters while waiting in line for food.  Will not do Minnie's ever again.

Surf's Up breakfast at the PPH was super fantastic. Many more interesting food choices than Minnie's. A photo with Mickey. At Minnie's you just get a photo on the patio. NO waiting for anything. We will definitely do that breakfast again.

Blue Bayou was a mixed bag. We waited for a waterside table which was super. The gumbo was nice. Salad was good. Bottomless mint julips! But the actual entree was lacking. My steak was fatty, very fatty. I don't think they trimmed it at all. The vegetables were three hunks of carrots. Presentation looked like it was all just thrown in a pile on a too large plate. Might do this again just because, but it really didn't live up to the signature reputation. Was definitely not as good as last year.

Favorite restaurant was Storyteller's. Everything we ate there was well prepared, presented, and priced. Service was super. The evening buffet was delicious. Corn chowder best on property, heck, best I have ever had!


----------



## sophies*mom

Bumping for more photos


----------



## kaoden39

We leave on Sunday. Hopefully I remember to take pictures of the food.


----------



## spacemermaid

Sorry it's taken me so long to post these; I got the flu that's going around but fortunately that's over with now! The pics:





Cheshire Cat cake pop from Candy Palace...it was delicious, but very rich (I ate half of it & kept the rest in the bag to eat after I got back to the hotel that night  )






Monte Cristo from Blue Bayou...I quite enjoyed the new plating/garnish/dipping sauces that it had this time. The vanilla bean sauce is the same dipping sauce that's served with Mickey beignets & it is soooooo good with the Monte Cristo! The fruit skewer, besides adding visual interest, was also yummy. I did miss the famous BB scalloped potatoes, but I can't complain...this was more than enough food.





Bottomless mint julep, aka "the #2 reason I go to Blue Bayou". (the first is the atmosphere)





Turkey dinner from Flo's...easily the best meal I had on the last trip. I don't normally enjoy cranberry sauce, but the cranberry sauce at Flo's is delicious...it has something extra...ginger, maybe? SO GOOD! I could sit and eat an entire pot of the BBQ beans. Loved, loved, loved the decor at Flo's, too. 





Grape soda from the Cozy Cones...it looked better than it tasted...reminded me of concentrated grape juice without water added & with carbonation...but it was cute  





Speaking of the Cozy Cones...I LOVE the chili cone!!! Here it is with a Pear-a-Dice (pear and cactus fruit) soda, also from the Cozy Cones. Confession: I might like these sodas even more than mint juleps...this was the first time I had one & I'm surprised that they aren't more popular.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my goodness! That looks amazing! I am going to have a chili cone this week!


----------



## nana50

WHERE were those cinnamon buns from ?? I must have one.


----------



## Breegirl09

Mmmm so yummy


----------



## figment_jii

*Figments Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort*

Figment was lucky enough to visit the Disneyland Resort in mid-December. The holidays were in full swing, from the decorations throughout the resort to the snacks in the candy shops!  As usual, Figment had a great time seeing the sights, riding the rides, watching the shows, and eating his way through the parks!

*Plaza Inn* (dinner) - Figment hadnt been to the Plaza Inn in years and decided to give it a try.  There are a few tables inside and lots of tables outside.  It was kind of cold outside, so Figment opted to eat inside.  It was kind of noisy, but that was better than being cold!

_ Plaza Inn Specialty Chicken_  Three pieces of chicken, fried to a golden brown, seasoned with distinctive herbs and spices. Served with mashed potatoes, buttermilk biscuit and mixture of vegetables.  This was one of the dishes that the Plaza Inn is best known for.  The chicken was crispy on the outside and tender and moist on the inside.  It was very good.





_Pot Roast_  Slow-roasted, served with vegetables, buttermilk biscuit, mashed potatoes and gravy. There is nothing like slow-roasted pot roast on a cold night!  Figment really liked the gravy.  





_Seasonal Dessert_  It was a mint mousse in a Santa Mickey demitasse cup!  The mousse was very minty and had good flavor.





_Yule Log_  While Figment didnt try this, it also looked pretty good.  It was a chocolate cake with chocolate mousse filling rolled into a log shape.





Figment didnt get a photo, but the Plaza Inn also the Pirate Chest dessert!  It comes in brown (Pirate) or pink (princess).  The brown chest looked just like the one from Starring Rolls.





*Viva Navidad*  this was new for Figment this year.  He decided to stop by the Viva Navidad celebration in DCA and try out the food.









_Street Style Tacos_  Three Barbacoa Soft Corn Tacos, Garnished with Cilantro and Onion. Served with Achiote Rice, Tortilla Chips and Salsa.  Figment really liked these tacos.  They had good flavor; not too spicy (unless you eat the pepper).





Figment also tried a few items from *Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta*, which was next door to Viva Navidad.
_BBQ Chicken Flatbread_  With Applewood Smoked Bacon, Smoked Gouda, Mozzarella, Red Onions and Cilantro.  Figment really liked this flatbread pizza.  It had good flavor (bacon is always yummy) and was a pretty large portion (big enough to share).





_Boardwalk Field Greens_  Fresh Greens, Topped with Tomatoes, Blue Cheese, Cucumbers, Craisins® Dried Cranberries, Caramelized Pecans, Golden Raisins with a Basil Vinaigrette.  Figment asked for the chef to hold the blue cheese, but otherwise, the salad was really good.  The Candied pecans and craisins were his favorite!





*Flos V8 Cafe* (dinner)  Figment was looking for an indoor place to have a quick dinner and decided to give Flos V8 Cafe a try.  He likes to sit by the window and people watch while eating dinner.

_Roast Beef_  Home-Style Beef Gravy, with Mashed Potatoes and Roasted Corn Medley.  The gravy had good flavor and wet well with the potatoes.  The meat was okay; it was thinly sliced roast beef (opposed to pieces), so the meat wasnt as moist as it could have been.  Still, it was tasty enough.





_Pork Loin_  Coca-Cola BBQ Sauce, with Mashed Potatoes and Pasta Salad.  Figment thought this was very similar to the Roast Beef (only it was pork).  The BBQ was sweet, but still good.  The meat was again sliced, so kind of less moist, but the BBQ made up for some of that. The pasta salad was really good!





_Chocolate Shake_  Continuing with his passion of collecting souvenir cups, Figment decided to have the chocolate shake with road gravel in the V8 Café Cup.  The shake was very sweet and very thick.  It was definitely a dessert in Figments mind. He also got a soda in the holiday travel mug.





Next time...Blue Bayou, Jolly Holiday, and much more!


----------



## awdsmama

Spacemermaid your pictures of the monte cristo, mint julip and pear-a-dice tea are making me look forward to our March trip even more!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Love the pics and Figment's outfit, figmentjill!


----------



## figment_jii

tiggrbaby said:


> Love the pics and Figment's outfit, figmentjill!



Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figments Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort*...

*Blue Bayou* (lunch)  This has become one of Figments favorite places to have lunch.  He tries to get a reservation for the first lunch seating and requests a water-side table.  Its such an iconic place to eat!

_Bread Service_  the meal begins with a bread service.





_Mint Julep_  Figment always really liked the mint julep drink (also available at the Mint Julep window by the French Market).  Minty, sweet and very yummy!  At the Blue Bayou, Figment gets unlimited refills (so he drinks several glasses worth).





_Signature New Orleans Gumbo_  Each entrée comes with a starter (gumbo or soup) and Figment always chooses the Gumbo. It has outstanding flavor; very rich, not to spicy, and very yummy.





_Buccaneer's Boneless Beef Short Ribs_  Braised Short Ribs, Boursin Cheese Mashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, and Cabernet Reduction.  This is Figments favorite dish at the Blue Bayou.  The short ribs are fork tender. 





_Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya_  A robust combination of Jumbo Gulf Shrimp, Sustainable Fish, Tasso Ham, Andouille Sausage and Chicken, tossed with Cajun-style "Dirty Rice".  Figment likes the mixture of seafood and non-seafood items in the jambalaya.  It has a slight bite, which builds over the course of the meal.  Still it has good flavor and Figment finished everything in the bowl!





Next time...Jolly Holiday, French Market, and much more...


----------



## alohamom

OMGoodness Figment Jill, you have made my day, my week, my month! I just love the "figment" posts, you should have your very own blog! Thank you so much for doing these VERY entertaining and cute posts!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

mmmmmm can't wait to get to eat those yummy short ribs again!! Only 46 days and 4 hours ( but then who's counting?!  ) until they are in my tummy!! nom nom!! Thanks for the delectable pictorial reminder Figmentjii!!!


...bet they'd even be great cold for breakfast....oh man, my tummy's growling now! ha!!


----------



## lucysmom

I *love* Figment's snowman hat!!!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

lucysmom said:


> I *love* Figment's snowman hat!!!



Figment Jii's Figment IS always very fashionable, isn't he?!


----------



## figment_jii

Thank you everyone!    Yes, Figment likes to wear seasonal hats and costumes.  It's an important part of heading to DLR...having Figment's wardrobe ready.

Continuing with *Figments Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort*...

*Jolly Holiday* (dinner/midnight snack)  this is Figments go to spot for a late night snack.  He really likes getting something to eat and watching people head out of the park. 

_Tomato Basil Soup_  Figment really likes this creamy soup.  The tomato flavor is pretty mild, but the soup itself is very flavorful.  Its especially great on cold nights!





_Hot Angus Roast Beef on Toasted Onion Roll_  Caramelized Onions, Horseradish Aioli and White Cheddar.  Figment really likes this sandwich and generally has it at least once per trip.





No trip to Jolly Holiday would be complete without having some of the desserts!
_Seasonal Cupcake_  Figment liked the chocolate, slightly minty, seasonal cupcake. 





_Lemon Bar_  a slightly sweet, slightly tart lemon bar.  It was pretty good.





_Strawberry Lemon Cupcake_  this is one of Figments favorites.  Moist lemon/yellow cake, with strawberry jam on top.





*French Market* (lunch)  the French Market is one of Figments favorite QS locations in Disneyland.  There is often a live band (the Royal Street Bachelors) playing and there is always good food!

_French Dip & Mint Julep_  Thinly sliced slow roasted Beef with crispy Onion Straws on a Potato Roll wih a side of handmade Cajun Chips and Au Jus.  The sandwhich has good flavor and its big enough to share.  The mint julep is the same as from the Blue Bayou and Mint Julep window; one of Figments favorites.





_Muffaletta Po Boy Sandwich_  Figment loves this seasonal sandwich.  Its usually offered during the holidays and (maybe) Bayou Bash.  Thick herb crusted bread, with lots of ham, turkey, salami, provolone and olive spread!  Very yummy and very filling.





*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ* (dinner)  Figment returned to Big Thunder Ranch, but he went for an early dinner and waited until he knew if the weather would be good.  Last time he ate there in December, it was so cold outside that he thought his wings might freeze (okay, a little exaggeration, but he was cold!).  This time, it was much better (chilly, but not cold).  Both lunch and dinner are served family-style and you can eat as much (or as little) as you want.

Dinner comes with ribs (yum!), chicken (yum!), sausage (yum!), corn wheels (yum!), cornbread (yum!), baked beans (yum!), and coleslaw.  Lunch is actually pretty similar, but no corn wheels or sausage.  Figment pretty much likes everything at the BBQ!


----------



## Astylla

figment_jii said:


> Continuing with *Figments Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort*...
> 
> *Blue Bayou* (lunch)  This has become one of Figments favorite places to have lunch.  He tries to get a reservation for the first lunch seating and requests a water-side table.  Its such an iconic place to eat!
> 
> _Bread Service_  the meal begins with a bread service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mint Julep_  Figment always really liked the mint julep drink (also available at the Mint Julep window by the French Market).  Minty, sweet and very yummy!  At the Blue Bayou, Figment gets unlimited refills (so he drinks several glasses worth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Signature New Orleans Gumbo_  Each entrée comes with a starter (gumbo or soup) and Figment always chooses the Gumbo. It has outstanding flavor; very rich, not to spicy, and very yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Buccaneer's Boneless Beef Short Ribs_  Braised Short Ribs, Boursin Cheese Mashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, and Cabernet Reduction.  This is Figments favorite dish at the Blue Bayou.  The short ribs are fork tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya_  A robust combination of Jumbo Gulf Shrimp, Sustainable Fish, Tasso Ham, Andouille Sausage and Chicken, tossed with Cajun-style "Dirty Rice".  Figment likes the mixture of seafood and non-seafood items in the jambalaya.  It has a slight bite, which builds over the course of the meal.  Still it has good flavor and Figment finished everything in the bowl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time...Jolly Holiday, French Market, and much more...



Okay I HAVE to ask..did you have lunch at Blue Bayou on Friday Dec. 13th ?? I could have sworn I saw someone seated just before us around 11:30sih with a figment on their bag but was too shy to say anything. If so , I may have been seated right behind/in front of you waterside with my DH..lol.


----------



## iKristin

Don't get much? You definitely get over a normal size serving portion for an average human. I can't even ever finish my whole plate after eating bread and gumbo as well.


----------



## Sherry E

Never mind...the pictures are not interesting.  Deleted!


----------



## kaoden39

Yummy! They look so good!


----------



## figment_jii

Astylla said:


> Okay I HAVE to ask..did you have lunch at Blue Bayou on Friday Dec. 13th ?? I could have sworn I saw someone seated just before us around 11:30sih with a figment on their bag but was too shy to say anything. If so , I may have been seated right behind/in front of you waterside with my DH..lol.



You should have said "hello!"    That was Figment, with me and my family, having lunch!


----------



## figment_jii

iKristin said:


> Don't get much? You definitely get over a normal size serving portion for an average human. I can't even ever finish my whole plate after eating bread and gumbo as well.



Sorry, not quite sure what you're referring to?


----------



## Astylla

figment_jii said:
			
		

> You should have said "hello!"    That was Figment, with me and my family, having lunch!



I won't be so scared to next time lol. It was bugging me ever since but glad to know I'm not going crazy. Now I really want Blue Bayou for lunch again.


----------



## Disney Dudette

This is definitely one of my favorite threads!!   Thanks for all the posts, figment jii!  I always enjoy them. I can't wait for our February trip to try out some of this yummy looking food!


----------



## iKristin

figment_jii said:


> Sorry, not quite sure what you're referring to?



Oh, I was responding to a post that was above mine but they deleted it  They were saying that you don't get enough food at Blue Bayou, which is not true lol


----------



## figment_jii

iKristin said:


> Oh, I was responding to a post that was above mine but they deleted it  They were saying that you don't get enough food at Blue Bayou, which is not true lol



Oh, that makes much more sense.  I didn't see the post, so by the time I saw your post, I thought you were responding to me.


----------



## disneychrista

iKristin said:


> Oh, I was responding to a post that was above mine but they deleted it  They were saying that you don't get enough food at Blue Bayou, which is not true lol



Quoting is your friend


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figments Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort*...

*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ* (dinner)  Figment returned to Big Thunder Ranch, but he went for an early dinner and waited until he knew if the weather would be good.  Last time he ate there in December, it was so cold outside that he thought his wings might freeze (okay, a little exaggeration, but he was cold!).  This time, it was much better (chilly, but not cold).  Both lunch and dinner are served family-style and you can eat as much (or as little) as you want.

Dinner comes with ribs (yum!), chicken (yum!), sausage (yum!), corn wheels (yum!), cornbread (yum!), baked beans (yum!), and coleslaw.  Lunch is actually pretty similar, but no corn wheels or sausage.  Figment pretty much likes everything at the BBQ!










*Brennans Jazz Kitchen* (brunch)  this is Figments go to spot for Sunday brunch. 

_Bourbon Street Sampler_  Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Blackened Chicken Spring Rolls, and Arancini.  This is Figments favorite starter at Brennans.  Its a nice mixture of items, though it does change over time.  Figment really liked the calamari and Brennans version of arancini (fried rice balls).





_Crab Cake & Eggs_  Served with Pontalba potatoes & Creole hollandaise.  Very yummy!





_Creole Caesar Salad_  Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole Caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish tails.  Figment really likes this salad; its got a lot of flavor and lots of crawfish on top.





_BBW Shrimp & Grits_  New Orleans style BBQ sauce and andouille grits. This is Figments favorite dish at Brennans.  The grits are creamy, with bits of andouille sausage (but not too spicy).  The shrimp are tender and the BBQ sauce is a little spicy, but very good.





*Redd Rocketts Pizza Port* (dinner)  Figment stopped by here when he was looking for something on the lighter side.

_Asian Chicken Salad_  Marinated chicken, lettuce, cabbage, mandarin oranges and carrots tossed in a hoisin-soy vinaigrette, topped with sesame seeds, toasted almonds and won-ton strips.  Figment likes the crunchiness of the wonton skins and the sweetness of the mandarins.  There is a lot of cabbage in this salad.





_Celestial Caesar Chicken Salad_  Grilled chicken breast atop crisp romaine lettuce, tossed in Caesar dressing with croutons and freshly grated Parmesan cheese.  Good flavor and not to heavy on the dressing.






*Maurices Treats*  Figment finally got to try Maurcies Treats.  Hes tried making the strawberry twists at home, but theyve always come out messy (but still tasty).  This time he decided to try one sweet and one savory twist from the cart.

_Strawberry Twist_  Figment really liked this twist.  It was sweet and sticky (just like the ones he made a home), but much less messy. 





_Cheddar Garlic Bagel Twist_  Figment is a little torn about this one.  It had good flavor, but there was a little too much bagel compared to cheddar garlic.  When some of the bagel was removed, the cheddar garlic falvor was stronger (better).  Otherwise, the twist had a strong bready flavor.





_Chocolate Twist_  Figment didnt try it this time, but the chocolate twist also looked good.


----------



## TheChapman6

I have shocking confession... I have no idea who figment is. Like is he/she from a Disney movie? I love all the figment posts though!


----------



## figment_jii

TheChapman6 said:


> I have shocking confession... I have no idea who figment is. Like is he/she from a Disney movie? I love all the figment posts though!



  Just kidding!  

Figment is a character from Epcot's Journey Into Imagination ride.  He's described in the original "One Little Spark" song by Professor Dreamfinder as:
"Two tiny wings, eyes big and yellow
Horns of a steer, but a loveable fellow
From head to tail, he's royal purple pigment
And there viola...you've got a Figment."
You can still hear refrains of the song in the current version of the ride, but not the description.  

He's not been in any movies and outside of Epcot, there really isn't much that he's in.  There are a few Imagineering books that have featured Figment.  So, unless you've been to Epcot, it would be understandable that you've not heard of Figment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figment_(Disney_character)


----------



## Albytaps

A figment of imagination!

Figment Song


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Holiday Happenings*...

*Candy Canes* (Disneyland Candy Palace)  Figment was lucky enough to get a wristband for one of Disneylands handmade candy canes!  He stopped by later in the day to watch a batch being made.  It takes three candy makes about 2-hours to produce a batch of about 45 candy canes.  Once they start coloring and shaping them, its amazing how fast the process goes.

After the candy is pulled, flavored, and colored, the white block is shaped into a square(ish) brick.









[/IMG]

Then the colored stripes are applied.  Wide, but very thin, pieces of red candy are laied on top of the white brick.  Thinner, but still very thin, red and green stripes are applied to the sides





Then, the candy maker begins to pull the candy into a long rope.  The pulls and twists at the same time to give the candy cane its signature stripes.









The candy cane rope is then cut and shaped into the traditional hook using a wooden template.





The entire process of pulling, twisting, cutting, and shaping the individual candy canes only takes a few seconds (maybe 30).  By the time the candy maker shapes it, the candy is already beginning to cool and harden.  So they have to work fast!  The finished candy canes are laid out on trays to cool.





After that, theyre slipped into individual plastic wrappers and theyre ready for the guests to pick them up!


----------



## chirurgeon

figment_jii said:


> Just kidding!
> 
> Figment is a character from Epcot's Journey Into Imagination ride.  He's described in the original "One Little Spark" song by Professor Dreamfinder as:
> "Two tiny wings, eyes big and yellow
> Horns of a steer, but a loveable fellow
> From head to tail, he's royal purple pigment
> And there viola...you've got a Figment."
> You can still hear refrains of the song in the current version of the ride, but not the description.
> 
> He's not been in any movies and outside of Epcot, there really isn't much that he's in.  There are a few Imagineering books that have featured Figment.  So, unless you've been to Epcot, it would be understandable that you've not heard of Figment.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figment_(Disney_character)



And how many of us just sang that as we read it?


----------



## tiggrbaby

Those candy canes are amazing!


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii --*

Your installments are a lot of fun, and you should really start a TR thread in the Disneyland TR forum!  You could title it something like "The Many Adventures of Figment" or whatever, and then add in all of your photos.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> *figment_jii --*
> 
> Your installments are a lot of fun, and you should really start a TR thread in the Disneyland TR forum!  You could title it something like "The Many Adventures of Figment" or whatever, and then add in all of your photos.



But I really only have food photos!    (And some HalloweenTime ones...)


----------



## TheChapman6

figment_jii said:


> Just kidding!
> 
> Figment is a character from Epcot's Journey Into Imagination ride.  He's described in the original "One Little Spark" song by Professor Dreamfinder as:
> "Two tiny wings, eyes big and yellow
> Horns of a steer, but a loveable fellow
> From head to tail, he's royal purple pigment
> And there viola...you've got a Figment."
> You can still hear refrains of the song in the current version of the ride, but not the description.
> 
> He's not been in any movies and outside of Epcot, there really isn't much that he's in.  There are a few Imagineering books that have featured Figment.  So, unless you've been to Epcot, it would be understandable that you've not heard of Figment.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figment_(Disney_character)



See and as much as I've been wanting to go to Disneyworld because I've never been now I have a real reason to go. How can I live another day in my life without going to Epcot? It's killing me.. Thanks for explaining. Love the posts and the candy canes look amazing!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Oooh I LOVE those candy canes! They look so beautiful! Do you know Figment Jii if they also make them like this at Disney World by any chance?? I would so love to see it at Christmas time!!


----------



## pepe3penelope

figment_jii said:


> Figment&#146;s Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort  Figment was lucky enough to visit the Disneyland Resort in mid-December. The holidays were in full swing, from the decorations throughout the resort to the snacks in the candy shops!  As usual, Figment had a great time seeing the sights, riding the rides, watching the shows, and eating his way through the parks!  Plaza Inn (dinner) - Figment hadn&#146;t been to the Plaza Inn in years and decided to give it a try.  There are a few tables inside and lots of tables outside.  It was kind of cold outside, so Figment opted to eat inside.  It was kind of noisy, but that was better than being cold!   Plaza Inn Specialty Chicken &#150; &#147;Three pieces of chicken, fried to a golden brown, seasoned with distinctive herbs and spices. Served with mashed potatoes, buttermilk biscuit and mixture of vegetables.&#148;  This was one of the dishes that the Plaza Inn is best known for.  The chicken was crispy on the outside and tender and moist on the inside.  It was very good.  Pot Roast &#150; &#147;Slow-roasted, served with vegetables, buttermilk biscuit, mashed potatoes and gravy.&#148; There is nothing like slow-roasted pot roast on a cold night!  Figment really liked the gravy.    Seasonal Dessert &#150; It was a mint mousse in a Santa Mickey demitasse cup!  The mousse was very minty and had good flavor.  Yule Log &#150; While Figment didn&#146;t try this, it also looked pretty good.  It was a chocolate cake with chocolate mousse filling rolled into a log shape.  Figment didn&#146;t get a photo, but the Plaza Inn also the Pirate Chest dessert!  It comes in brown (Pirate) or pink (princess).  The brown chest looked just like the one from Starring Rolls.  Viva Navidad &#150; this was new for Figment this year.  He decided to stop by the Viva Navidad celebration in DCA and try out the food.  Street Style Tacos &#150; &#147;Three Barbacoa Soft Corn Tacos, Garnished with Cilantro and Onion. Served with Achiote Rice, Tortilla Chips and Salsa.&#148;  Figment really liked these tacos.  They had good flavor; not too spicy (unless you eat the pepper).  Figment also tried a few items from Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta, which was next door to Viva Navidad. BBQ Chicken Flatbread &#150; &#147;With Applewood Smoked Bacon, Smoked Gouda, Mozzarella, Red Onions and Cilantro.&#148;  Figment really liked this flatbread pizza.  It had good flavor (bacon is always yummy) and was a pretty large portion (big enough to share).  Boardwalk Field Greens &#150; &#147;Fresh Greens, Topped with Tomatoes, Blue Cheese, Cucumbers, Craisins® Dried Cranberries, Caramelized Pecans, Golden Raisins with a Basil Vinaigrette.&#148;  Figment asked for the chef to hold the blue cheese, but otherwise, the salad was really good.  The Candied pecans and craisins were his favorite!  Flo&#146;s V8 Cafe (dinner) &#150; Figment was looking for an indoor place to have a quick dinner and decided to give Flo&#146;s V8 Cafe a try.  He likes to sit by the window and people watch while eating dinner.  Roast Beef &#150; &#147;Home-Style Beef Gravy, with Mashed Potatoes and Roasted Corn Medley.&#148;  The gravy had good flavor and wet well with the potatoes.  The meat was okay; it was thinly sliced roast beef (opposed to pieces), so the meat wasn&#146;t as moist as it could have been.  Still, it was tasty enough.  Pork Loin &#150; &#147;Coca-Cola BBQ Sauce, with Mashed Potatoes and Pasta Salad.&#148;  Figment thought this was very similar to the Roast Beef (only it was pork).  The BBQ was sweet, but still good.  The meat was again sliced, so kind of less moist, but the BBQ made up for some of that. The pasta salad was really good!  Chocolate Shake &#150; Continuing with his passion of collecting souvenir cups, Figment decided to have the chocolate shake with road gravel in the V8 Café Cup.  The shake was very sweet and very thick.  It was definitely a dessert in Figment&#146;s mind. He also got a soda in the holiday travel mug.  Next time...Blue Bayou, Jolly Holiday, and much more!



Oh my goodness!! I love Figment's adventures! Couldn't wait to share his adorable pix with my DH, DD, & DS! He really looks like he's enjoying the food.


----------



## Poohbug

chirurgeon said:


> And how many of us just sang that as we read it?



I could not read that without singing it in my head.  Now I will have it running on a loop all day in my head.




Question about the candy canes.  Do they taste different or like candy canes you buy in the store?


----------



## figment_jii

Poohbug said:


> Question about the candy canes.  Do they taste different or like candy canes you buy in the store?



To be honest, neither Figment nor I tried our candy cane.  We used it as a decoration.  I've read that they are milder in flavor that normal store-bought candy canes.


----------



## figment_jii

And now for the final post for *Figment's Holiday Happenings at Disneyland Resort*...

*Ralph Brennan’s Gingerbread House Workshop* – Figment was lucky enough to be at DLR on one of the days when Ralph Brennan’s was doing their annual gingerbread house workshop.  They sell out really fast, so he made sure to sign-up as soon as possible.  Each ticket includes one gingerbread house kid (pieces for the house, decorations, and royal icing), unlimited soda, and two seats.  Most of the other guests were veterans; Figment only saw one other group raise their hand when Chef Finkel asked if this was anyone’s first workshop.

After Figment checked-in, he was taken to his spot (seating is pre-assigned).  The gingerbread kit and instructions were already on the table.





Figment quickly read over the instructions.  He was surprised to see how many people opted to over food.  He’d rather spend his time decorating his gingerbread house (plus he’d just finished brunch).





Each kit came with side walls, two roof singles, one chimney, one snowman, one gingerbread man and one tree.  The kits also included lots of colorful candy.  Figment was amazed to see how much extra decorations other guests were brining.  They had bags and bags of candy with them!









Each to group was given a piping bag of royal icing.  That stuff was thick and Figment was very careful to make sure he didn’t get any on himself.  Chef Finkel showed the class how to “glue” down the base of the house and then glue the sides together.  Then the roof was attached.  He recommended waiting at least 15-minutes for the icing to set before applying the decorations.  Figment was good…he waited (mostly).    Then it was time to apply the decorations!





After the workshop ended, Figment had to take his gingerbread house home (i.e., back to the hotel).  He was staying at the BWPPI, so that meant walking from Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen, getting through bag check, and then to the hotel!  Lots of folks asked Figment where he got the gingerbread house.  Overall, the Gingerbread workshop was a lot of fun!


----------



## nana50

I usually don't like this cutesy stuff, but I love figments adventures!!!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

It always amazes me how much food Figment eats, yet he never gains a pound. How does he do it? ;-)


----------



## petals

Oh this thread is yummy looking. Can't wait to try all these treats when we go to Disney.. Long wait though


----------



## kaoden39

petals said:


> Oh this thread is yummy looking. Can't wait to try all these treats when we go to Disney.. Long wait though





Oh there are so many treats!


----------



## lucysmom

Was the gingerbread real gingerbread or just the mass produced cardboard-tasting gingerbread stuff that you get in the commercial kits at the stores?


----------



## figment_jii

lucysmom said:


> Was the gingerbread real gingerbread or just the mass produced cardboard-tasting gingerbread stuff that you get in the commercial kits at the stores?



I've never bought a commercial kit so I can't really compare.  The pieces were pretty hard, but they smelled like gingerbread.  I didn't eat the house, so I don't know about the flavor.


----------



## jenseib

I am making my first trip to DL and California in 2 weeks. I can't wait to try some of these yummy looking foods!


----------



## petals

kaoden39 said:


> Oh there are so many treats!



I'm taking notes on what I need to try.. most of it seems to be sweets though


----------



## Lyn-CA

Big Thunder Ranch BBQ



​
Wine Country Trattoria - Tuscan salad with shrimp: excellent, highly recommended



​
French Market - French quarter chicken and salad (also excellent and recommended)







​
Ariel's Grotto: crab chowder



​
Ariel's Grotto: macadamia nut encrusted mahi







​
Napa Rose: bread-loved the parmesan crisps and foccacia



​
Fish of the day


​
Angus beef short ribs


​
Truffled mac and cheese


​
Kid's dessert


​
Chocolate cake (didn't wow us)


​
Pizza Port - chicken pasta (surprisingly good)






​
Pacific Wharf Cafe - chicken salad in bread bowl


​
Cozy Cone Motel - Pear a dice soda


​
Earl of Sandwich - berry chicken salad (another recommended salad)


​
Full Montagu


​
Royal Street - steak gumbo (disappointed with serving size. Bread bowl wasn't hollowed out enough so it only fit like 4 spoonfuls of gumbo for $10!!!)


​
Fritters


​
Bengal BBQ - chicken skewer with tiger tail


​


----------



## Lyn-CA

Steakhouse 55 - ribeye (recommended)



​
24 layer cake - only looked good, wished it tasted good. Huge disappointment.



​
Storyteller's Cafe - burger


​
Club sandwich


​
Award wieners







​
Cafe Orleans- monte cristo


​


----------



## twilightsparkle

I'm dying.  I'm only going to be in DL for 2 days, there is no way I can eat all that I want to in that time.


----------



## undertheseas

Lyn-CA your photos are terrific!  I'm drooling.............


----------



## BadRomance

Ok let's see of this works... 

We just got back from a couple of days in the parks and this is what we had to eat...

Tangaroa terrace 

Pineapple burger. This was so good I got it for myself later on a trader SAMs 




Tofu salad. So so so good. Highly recommend this and I am a meat eater




Kids meal burger. This was bland and dry. The rice was weird. Fruit was great




Blue Bayou

Bread service dinner rolls. There is some sort of rosemary corn bread in this basket which is to die for!




Mint julep with glow cube. I had never tried one before so I asked if I could switch to the Louisiana lemonade if I didn't like it.




Louisiana lemonade with glow cube. Wasn't a fan of the mint julep




Best gumbo ever




Tasty salad minus the bleu cheese




Monte cristo. Loved the dipping sauces but boy was that sandwich huge. Dh couldn't even eat half.




Short ribs. These were delicious as always




Low sodium salmon. My dad is on a low sodium diet and he said this was fantastic







Dole whip. The line really does move faster now




Dole whip float




Chocolate covered pineapple. She found the largest spear for me. Had to split with my dh.




Trader SAMs 

Non alcoholic drinks. I can't remember what either of these were called but I was not a fan of either of them.







Low sodium build your own fish tacos. My dad loved this




Another pineapple burger with sweet potato fries. Yum!




We finished the night with a hunny pot apple. The best one in my opinion.


----------



## BadRomance

Next day we got Tangaroa Terrace breakfast to go.

Banana Carmel French toast. This was the only picture i took of breakfast because nothing really looks appetizing when thrown into a box.




Carthay circle woc lunch




Of course we ordered THE biscuits. You guys, these really are so good. I wish I could just carry a bag of them around and eat them all day.







Pomegranate lemonade. Very tasty




Tomato soup. Dh didn't like but he's not  really  a tomato  guy anyway




Butternut squash spinach salad. I loved this. Would have been fine if this were my entree




Burger. Dh said this was very good and filling




Halibut. Yuuuuuum. The red sauce is amazing and excellent slaw. Huge portion!




Apple pecan pound cake. I thought I died and went to heaven. That is until I tried dh's chocolate mousse cake....




Chocolate cake thingy... I don't know what this was called but holy cow! Pure heaven.




Pacific wharf for dinner

Sonoma Apple and chicken salad from pacific wharf cafe. This is my favorite. Love the bread bowl.




Burrito from cocina cucamongo





Veggie tacos with whole wheat tortillas. This was a special order made  special by the chef. 




Pear a dice soda from cozy cone




Strawberry brownie skewer from paradise garden grill


----------



## crystal1313

Where do you get the chocolate dipped pineapple!!!???  I think I have found my "must do" for next trip!  Yum!!!

Loved the photos BadRomance!


----------



## BadRomance

Before we headed out of town, we stopped by tortilla joes for lunch

Chips and salsa




We tried the homemade guacamole made table side. This was way too much fun and way too good!











Chicken fajitas. I asked for flour tortillas because I'm not a fan of corn




Fajitas side plate





Chicken quesadilla





Fish tacos with corn tortillas





Ok so we loved tortilla joes! I'm kinda mad because now I'm going to have to get that guacamole every time I come to disneyland! I have dreams about it at night.


----------



## BadRomance

crystal1313 said:


> Where do you get the chocolate dipped pineapple!!!???  I think I have found my "must do" for next trip!  Yum!!!
> 
> Loved the photos BadRomance!



Thanks! You can get the chocolate covered pineapple over at pooh corner as well as some other places as well I believe. But I found mine at pooh corner. Be aware that they may be so big and juicy that it might fall off the stick. I saved mine from the ground at the last second. Oh my goodness though it was so so good.


----------



## crystal1313

Awesome!!  Thank you!!!  And totally agree about the guacamole at Tortilla Jo's!  DH has been trying to replicate it at home ever since we had it!  At first I balked a the price, but it was totally worth it!  I could just eat that for dinner.  LOL.


----------



## scrappymel

Thanks for adding another snack to my "must try" list, badromance! Chocolate covered pineapples are soooo yummy. Can't wait to try the Disney version. Thanks for all the new pics.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## figment_jii

*Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*

Despite not knowing if Disneyland was going to do anything for Mardi Gras, Figment decided to go to go anyway.  While this years Mardi Gras/Bayou Bash was decidedly smaller than last years festivities there was still plenty of yummy food to eat.  All of the New Orleans Square venues had something on their menu they were featuring for Mardi Gras.  Some items were new (like at the Blue Bayou), while others just featured an item that was on the normal menu (like Café Orleans).  Still, it was fun and Figment always enjoys eating his way through Disneyland Resort.

*Blue Bayou* (lunch)
Figment had lunch at the Blue Bayou in hopes that they would having something yummy for Mardi Gras.  They were one of the few venues that two entirely new items on their menu in honor of Mardi Gras.  One was at lunch and one was at dinner.  As hes done in the past, Figment made a reservation for the first lunch seating in hopes of getting a water side table.  He got one and learned that having an 11:30 am reservation meant youd get a water side table.  Folks with later reservations were being told it would be about an hour or so for a water side table because the 11:30 am reservations were just being seated. 

_Bread Service_ - Lunch at the Blue Bayou begins with bread service.  There are two types of bread:  sourdough roll and sweet potato bread.  The sweet potato bread is very good!





_House Salad or Gumbo_  Each entrée comes with either a house salad or gumbo.  The house salad was pretty good, but Figment liked the gumbo better!









_Royal Street Seafood Jambalaya_  A robust combination of Jumbo Gulf Shrimp, Sustainable Fish, Tasso Ham, Andouille Sausage and Chicken, tossed with Cajun-Style Dirty Rice.  This is one of Figments favorites at the Blue Bayou.  Its spicy, but also very tasty.





_Buccaneers Boneless Beef Short Ribs_  Braised Short Ribs, Boursin Cheese Mashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, and Cabernet Reduction.  This is Figments favorite dish at Blue Bayou.  The meat is fork tender and very flavorful.





_Lump Crab and Bay Shrimp Salad_  Fresh Greens with Cherry Tomatoes, Julienned Carrots, and Radish, Dressed with Dill Vinaigrette.  This was the Blue Bayous Bayou Bash Special, so Figment decided to try it.  It was very good, with a fair amount of crab and shrimp on top.  The dressing was mild, but tasty. 





Next time...more Mardi Gras food offerings in Disneyland!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Yay for Figment reports!  He was stylin'!


----------



## kaoden39

Figment looks very festive in his Mardi Gras mask!


----------



## franandaj

I love Figment's Mardi Gras outfit! What did he do to get those beads?


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*

*Café Orleans* (Lunch)
It’s been a very long time since Figment ate at Café Orleans, but he’d been reading about the pomme frites and the gumbo and decided to give it a try.  Most of the seating is outdoors, so he was really hoping for good weather…it was nice out when he was seated, but dark clouds rolled in and by the time Figment finished his meal it was sprinkling!  This is one time Figment was glad he didn’t order dessert!  (Café Orleans is another venue, like Wine Country Trattoria, with limited indoor seating, so if the weather is bad, they pretty much only seat folks with a reservation.)

_Mint Juelp_ – Figment really likes Disneyland’s version of the mint julep, so that’s his “go to” drink when eating in New Orleans Square.





_Pommes Frites_ –“ Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.”  These are very yummy!





_ New Orleans Gumbo_ –“ A Rich, Flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage and Tasso Ham, Served with Cajun-Style Dirty Rice.”  The gumbo was not too spicy and had good flavor.  The bowl was pretty large and made a great starter (it goes great with pomme frites!).





_Chicken Gumbo Crepe_ –“ Sauteed Chicken, Andouille Sausage, Tasso Ham, and Creole Gumbo Sauce.”  The gumbo had a slight bite, but it was still tasty.





_"Crescent City" Salad_ – “Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon on Top of Fresh Spinach and Mixed Baby Greens, Tossed with Carmelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.”  Figment liked the salad, with lots of different items in it.  It was a nice change from the heavier/richer gumbo.





_Seafood Herb Crepe_ –“ Pan-seared Sustainable Fish, Shrimp, and Scallops in a Creamy Tomato-Fennel Sauce.”  This was Café Orleans’s Bayou Bash offering.  IT’s on the normal menu, but it comes with fresh vegetable slaw instead of the “normal” potatoes.  Figment liked all of the shrimp and scallops (the fish was okay).





Overall, Figment liked Café Orleans.  The Pomme Frites and Gumbo were very tasty.  The filling for the two crepes tasted good, but their presentation was a little lacking.  The crepe itself was kind of soggy, so Figment skipped eating that part in both cases.  Figment would go back to Café Orleans, but he’d pick a day when it wasn’t likely to rain!



franandaj said:


> I love Figment's Mardi Gras outfit! What did he do to get those beads?


Funny you should ask...Figment got those beads by eating at Cafe Orleans.  Each table had a bead necklace on it...Figment was lucky enough to seated at a table that had purple beads!


----------



## Albytaps

I'm going to change my title to "Figment's Biggest Fan!"


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*

_*Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen*_ (Lunch)
Figment decided to have his Mardi Gras day lunch at Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen.  The restaurant had as special menu for Mardi Gras.  Some of it was just featuring normal menu items, but they did have variation on their normal gumbo.





_Bourbon Street Sampler_ – “Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Blackened Chicken Spring Rolls, and Arancini.”  This is Figment’s favorite starter at Brennan’s and he gets it almost all of the time.  Figment’s favorites are the calamari and Brennan’s version of arancini (fried rice balls).





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ – “New Orleans style BBQ sauce and andouille grits.” This is Figment’s favorite dish at Brennan’s.  The grits are creamy, with bits of andouille sausage (but not too spicy).  The shrimp are tender and the BBQ sauce is a little spicy, but very good.





_Pasta Jambalaya_ –“ Gulf shrimp, andouille sausage, roasted chicken, spinach fettuccine, Creole seasoning.”  Figment likes Brennan’s Jamabalya, but it’s pretty spicy. 





_Creole Jambalaya_ – “Gulf shrimp, andouille sausage, roasted chicken, spinach fettuccine, Creole seasoning over dirty rice.”  In honor of Mardi Gras, Figment tried the Creole Jambalaya on the special Mardi Gras menu.  While the jambalaya wasn’t as hot as the Pasta Jambalaya, it still had quite a bite to it.  Good flavor, but for anyone who isn't into really spicy food, it was still too hot.





*French Market* (Dinner)
The French Market is one of Figment’s favorite counter service locations at Disneyland.  During the day, the live music from the Royal Street Bachelors is fun to listen to, but they don’t perform close to closing.  Still, Figment likes the food at the French Market.

_Na Awlin's Salad_ –“ Lettuce Medley, Julienned Yams, Granny Smith Apples, caramelized Pecans, Lentils, and Tart Cherries with a sweet Citrus Vinaigrette.”  Figment wanted to try this salad (the caramelized pecans and cherries sounded really good).  The salad was really good and was a lighter meal than he’d been having lately.





_Royal Street Chicken Caesar_ –“Crispy Romaine lettuce, Citrus Chicken, Parmesan cheese, Croutons, with a traditional Caesar dressing.”  Figment also decided to try the Caesar salad.  The chicken was tasty and the salad was good.





_Shrimp Fritters_ – “Shrimp and Sweet Corn Fritters with Jicama Cole Slaw.”  Being Mardi Gras, the French Market had a Mardi Gras themed item!  The shrimp and corn fritters were very good.  The dipping sauce reminded Figment of the remoulade served with the pomme frites at Café Orleans.





_Mardi Gras Cupcake_ – the French Market also had a special Mardi Gras inspired cupcake.  It was a chocolate cupcake, topped with chocolate mousse.  Very sweet, but very good!





That's it for the Mardi Gras food...but there is still more food photos to come!



Albytaps said:


> I'm going to change my title to "Figment's Biggest Fan!"



Figment is happy that people like his food reviews/photos.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

I absolutely *adore* that Figment doll!!!!

And your reviews and pics are awfully nice as well!

Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!* 

Figment finished posting the photos of the Mardi Gras-focused foods last time, so now it's on to the other yummy places he tried this trip.

*Carthay Circle* (Dinner)
Figment started out his trip with dinner at Carthay Circle.  He hasnt been to dinner at Carthay in a while, but the menu looked good.

_Bread Service_  Dinner starts with bread (sourdough) and lots of butter.  Figment liked the bread, but he didnt eat much because there better things coming!





_Ginger Pork Pot Stickers_  Accented with Lemon Grass and Mango Voodoo Sauce.  Figment decided to try something new this time.  The pot stickers were very good.  The pot stickers themselves were pretty mild, but flavorful.  The slaw underneath was spicy!





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_  Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeno, Served with Apricot Honey Butter.  Ahthese are Figments favorite item at Carthay Circle.  Served hot, with a slightly melty center, theyre so good!   Figment could probably make a whole meal eating just these. 





_Strozzapreti Pasta_ With Pancetta, Dried Tomatoes, Rapini, Roasted Garlic and Aged Provolone.  Figment liked this pasta dish.  There was lots of variety and who doesnt like pancetta?  





_Whole Roasted Petit Chicken_  Squash Puree, Sauteed Chanterelles and Sage Essence.  Figment liked the moist chicken with very crisp skin.





_Thick Cut Pork Chop_  Thyme Roasted Pears, Brussels Sprouts and Brandy Thyme Jus.  Figment was a little unsure about the pears in this dish, but they were really good!  The pork chop was super moist and flavorful.  The pears added a nice sweetness to the dish and the Brussels sprouts were very good (slightly still firm, so not mushy).





*Carthay Circle Lounge* (Dinner)
Figment decided to have dinner at the Carthay Circle Lounge.  There is a small menu of items (mostly appetizer type items), but there is enough variety to make a meal of it.  There are also lots of drinks, including a fair number of non-alcoholic options.

_Wildberry Lemonade_  All Natural Lemonade with Flavors of Blackberry, Strawberry, Raspberry, and Blueberry with a Spritz of Purified Sparkling Water, Topped with Wildberry Fruit Foam.  Figment had this drink last time and liked it, so he ordered it again.  Its very sweet, so it stand by itself nicely.





_California Wine Country Soda_  All Natural and Non-Alcoholic, Sweetened Only with the Juice of California Varietal Grapes.  Figment was a little unsure about this; hes not a wine drinker and wanst sure if non-alcoholic wine tasted like wine.  He ordered the Rose.  At first it was kind of bland tasting, but it improved once food arrived.  Its mild flavor went well with food and it turned out to be a surprise hit.




*Side note, but Figment was happy to learn that a couple of the Wine Country Soda varieties are actually available at his local grocery store.  So he can get it whenever he wants!

_Carthay Flat Bread_  Citrus Marinated Chicken with Mascarpone, Red Peppers and Petite Mint.  Figment liked the flat bread the last time he was at Carthay Lounge, so he thought hed try it again.  Sadly, this new version wasn't quite his thing.  The runny Mascarpone cheese was kind of unpleasant and the flavor was lacking.  Not something hed order again.





_Vietnamese Twice Cooked Beef Tacos_  With Fresh Pineapple Mint Salsa.  Figment liked these little tacos.  There was a lot of flavor in the meat and the presentation was cute.  They were slightly spicy, but nothing too bad.





_Lobster Pad Thai Imperial Roll_  With Cashew Tamarind Sauce.  This is Figments favorite items at the Carthay Lounge.  Lots of big chunks of lobster in each roll.  So yummy!







Cheshirecatty said:


> I absolutely *adore* that Figment doll!!!!  And your reviews and pics are awfully nice as well!  Thanks!



Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*

*Rainforest Café* (Dinner)
After re-discovering Rainforest Café in October, Figment decided to head back there this trip.  He planned ahead and joined the Landry Select Club and it really made a different.  Figment and his family didnt have a reservation and the walk-up wait time was 45 minutes, but for those guests with a Landry Club it was more like 20 minutes.  Figment was pretty hungry after a day in the parks, so he was glad for the shorter wait.

_Souvenir Light Up Cup_  Figment loves light up souvenir cups!  Bright flashing lights!





_Spinach and Artichoke Dip_  Creamy Spinach, Tender Artichokes and Melted Monterey Jack, Parmesan, and Cream Cheeses, Topped with Pica de Gallo and Served Warm with Crispy Tri-Color Tortilla Chips.  Figment started the meal with the spinach and artichoke dip.  It was very rich, but very tasty.





_Amazon Fajitas_  Sizzling Beef Fajitas Served Over Grilled Onions and Bell Peppers.  Figment decided to try the fajitas.  They were tasty and pretty filling.





_Mojo Bones_  Slow-Roasted, St. Louis Style Pork Spareribs, Basted with Our Smokin' Mojo BBQ Sauce and Served with Safari Fries and Coleslaw.  Figment loved the mojo bones last time, so he decided to order a full rack this time.  Theyre fall off the bone tender, with lots of sauce.  So much yummy goodness.





_Side of Deep Fried Shrimps_  Figment decided to get a side of deep fried shrimp to go with the mojo bones.  They were okay, but were a little dry.





Next time...Storyteller's Lunch, Plaza Inn, and Much More!


----------



## nana50

More figment and food, I demand more figment and food. Those ribs at Rainforest café look good. We always go there with the grandkids.

I notice there is a lot of food so I'm assuming you go with a lot of other people, or you take pictures of peoples food at other tables.


----------



## LILOLO

figmentjii, I looove your posts. Your photos have actually helped me decide where we're eating this trip


----------



## lulubelle

Add me to the figment_jii fan club!  

I love all the reviews, pictures, frank and honest comments and of course figment's outfits.


----------



## figment_jii

*Storytellers Café* (Lunch)

Figment decided to try at least one new place this trip: Storytellers Café.  Hed walked by before, but never stopped to eat.  His reservation was for the first lunch seating (meaning some folks were still having breakfast when he got there).  The characters were still around (he got to meet one - Koda he things, but he isn't as familiar with Brother Bear as some of the Disney movies).





_Charred Nebraska Corn Chowder_  With Rotisserie Chicken, Bacon, and Cilantro.  This is supposed to be one of the Signature dishes at Storytellers so Figment wanted to try it.  It was very good very rich, but very good.





_Bread Service_ - Cornbread Muffins and regular bread.  The cornbread was warm and moist.  Figment liked these a lot, so much so, that he skipped the plain rolls.  (The cornbread tasted really good with the soup.)





_Slow-Roasted Turkey Clubhouse_  On Toasted Country Bread with Bacon and Fresh Slices of California Avocado served with French Fries or Fresh Fruit.  The sandwich was huge!  Figment really liked that the turkey slices were thick and moist. 





_Cobb Salad_  Chicken, Avocado, Bacon, Tomato, Egg and Ranch Dressing.  The Cobb salad actually looked kind of like the one at Hollywood Brown Derby.  Everything was fresh and very good.





_Salmon Spinach Panzanella_  Atlantic Salmon served with a Baby Spinach Salad with Caramelized Button Mushrooms, Roasted Red Bell Peppers, and Garlic-Herb Croutons tossed with a Balsamic Vinaigrette.  The salmon had very good flavor and the salad was a nice balance.  Figment really liked the button mushrooms.





Next time...Plaza Inn and then snacks other random yummies!

*nana50*, *LILOLO*, and *lulubelle*: thanks!  I'm glad to hear that folks enjoy Figment's food-based adventures through Disneyland.  



nana50 said:


> I notice there is a lot of food so I'm assuming you go with a lot of other people, or you take pictures of peoples food at other tables.



  That would be funny, asking random strangers to take a photo of their meals with Figment!  I wonder if people would let me.    Actually, Figment goes with his family (three adults), who all like to eat...


----------



## jenseib

A quickie of my flatbread from Storytellers


----------



## lucysmom

I looove that corn chowder at Storyteller's! Figment, you have great taste!


----------



## darcie2000

figment_jii said:


> *Storytellers Café* (Lunch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be funny, asking random strangers to take a photo of their meals with Figment!  I wonder if people would let me.    Actually, Figment goes with his family (three adults), who all like to eat...




If I ever see Figment out and about while next at Disneyland I will be asking if I can get a photo with HIM.


----------



## bakerudall

darcie2000 said:
			
		

> If I ever see Figment out and about while next at Disneyland I will be asking if I can get a photo with HIM.



I would love to see a picture of Figment with Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*

*Plaza Inn* (Lunch)
Figment returned to the Plaza Inn for the last meal of the trip.  He remembered seeing the Princess/Pirate Chest dessert and had been hoping to get one this time, along with the really yummy fried chicken.

_Plaza Inn Specialty Chicken_  Three pieces of chicken, fried to a golden brown, seasoned with distinctive herbs and spices. Served with mashed potatoes, buttermilk biscuit and mixture of vegetables.  This was one of the dishes that the Plaza Inn is best known for.  The chicken was crispy on the outside and tender and moist on the inside.  It was very good...kind of messy, but really good.





_Penne Pasta_ - Topped with Parmesan cheese, Served with a Breadstick and Bolognese Sauce.  The pasta was good, but the chicken was better.





_Princess Chest Dessert_  The Princess Chest Dessert come with a flag and foam mirror.  The cake is pretty boring (white or chocolate) and the frosting was kind of overly sweet.  While the dessert itself wasn't very interesting, the chest is a fun souvenir (and it goes with the Pirate one he got from Starring Rolls in DHS).







lucysmom said:


> I looove that corn chowder at Storyteller's! Figment, you have great taste!


Thanks!



darcie2000 said:


> If I ever see Figment out and about while next at Disneyland I will be asking if I can get a photo with HIM.


I often wonder how many of us Disboards folks walk right by each other when in the parks without ever knowing.  I suppose there aren't that many Disboard posters compared the number of guests in the parks on a given day, but it would be pretty fascinating to know.  Anyway, yes, if you ever see Figment in the parks, come say hi![/I]


----------



## purple figment

When I see Figment I'll say "Hi!"


----------



## franandaj

I just want to add that I love the figment_jill reviews!  I enjoy them on both coasts even if I don't post much.  I just realized that I can post some stuff from my recent trip with jedijill on this thread because we ate at a couple restaurants.  Normally I just pop in and out of the resort and don't get to post about food!  Be back soon with some pics!


----------



## jenseib

From Flo's


----------



## Cheshirecatty

jenseib said:


> From Flo's



Oh *jenseib*,

*Thank you* for posting that picture(I'm slobbering)!

We love *Flo's*, and that *turkey dinner* is my favorite(although I get the mac and cheese on the side, instead of the carrots and peas!!!)


----------



## jenseib

Cheshirecatty said:


> Oh *jenseib*,
> 
> *Thank you* for posting that picture(I'm slobbering)!
> 
> We love *Flo's*, and that *turkey dinner* is my favorite(although I get the mac and cheese on the side, instead of the carrots and peas!!!)


----------



## franandaj

Here's yet another picture of the Potato Cheese Soup at Carnation Café.  This thread made me want to try it and finally I got to!





Two of us split the meatloaf after having the soup as an appetizer and neither of us could finish the portion, but it was very tasty!


----------



## chirurgeon

Is July too hot for soup? The potato soup looks amazing.


----------



## ZombieDoofus

Wow!  I'm not a big meatloaf fan but that looks delicious!!


----------



## SammiL

ZombieDoofus said:


> Wow!  I'm not a big meatloaf fan but that looks delicious!!



I'd have to say the same. Those veggies look great too!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Cafe Orleans


----------



## chirurgeon

jenseib said:


> Cafe Orleans



Lunch on July 11.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

jenseib said:


> Cafe Orleans



We will have lunch a Cafe Orleans on 4/17 and I won't even have to look at the menu.  Just a few more days until we meet up with the Monte Cristo again!  And the fries..... yeah!


----------



## jenseib

chirurgeon said:


> Lunch on July 11.







The Fox Menagerie said:


> We will have lunch a Cafe Orleans on 4/17 and I won't even have to look at the menu.  Just a few more days until we meet up with the Monte Cristo again!  And the fries..... yeah!



I have to admit that we loved the fries, but not a big fan of the Monte Cristo.  It was a sandwich on a donut, which was kind of wierd to us. It wasn't bad, just not something I would get again.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*.

*Jolly Holiday* (dinner/midnight snack)
Figment usually goes to Jolly Holiday for a late dinner so he can have something to eat and do some people watching at the same time.   This time, he mostly ate dessert!

_Tomato Basil Soup_ – Figment really likes this creamy soup.  The tomato flavor is pretty mild, but the soup itself is very flavorful.  It’s especially great on cold/rainy nights!





_Matterhorn Macaroon_ – Figment had a couple different Matterhorn Macaroons this trip.  It was fun to see how different they looked.  Despite the different shapes, they all tasted great!









_Raspberry-Almond Twist_ – Flakey pastry dough with a raspberry-almond filling.  This was very similar to the twists at Maurice’s Treats.  Sweet, but yummy!





_Lemon Bar_ – a slightly sweet, slightly tart lemon bar.  It was pretty good.





_Almond Bar_ – very similar to the Raspberry Bar, this one was filled with cinnamon sugar.  It was okay, but Figment liked the raspberry one better.





_Strawberry Lemon Cupcake_ – this is one of Figment’s favorites.  Moist lemon/yellow cake, with strawberry jam on top.





Next time...snacks!

Figment knows this has nothing to do with food, but there were a couple of sketches of early Dream Machine concepts in the new Steampunk exhibit in the Mr. Lincoln lobby.  No Figment in the drawings, but they were still pretty neat to see.


----------



## Albytaps

Figment I saw some of your relatives in DL recently.  I saw them towards the end of the Mr. Toad ride.


----------



## figment_jii

Albytaps said:


> Figment I saw some of your relatives in DL recently.  I saw them towards the end of the Mr. Toad ride.



  Figment said he wasn't so sure about those guys...they looked a little mean...Figment's family on the other hand always says those are his cousins when they ride Mr. Toad!


----------



## lucysmom

Has Figment ever tried the fried green tomato sandwich? Is it tart? Greasy? Soggy? Are the tomato slices firm or mushy? I have been intrigued, mostly because I liked Fannie Flagg's book, I guess. But if I knew what to expect, I might muster the courage to try something new. So what do you have to say on the subject Figment?


----------



## jenseib

snack time!


----------



## figment_jii

lucysmom said:


> Has Figment ever tried the fried green tomato sandwich? Is it tart? Greasy? Soggy? Are the tomato slices firm or mushy? I have been intrigued, mostly because I liked Fannie Flagg's book, I guess. But if I knew what to expect, I might muster the courage to try something new. So what do you have to say on the subject Figment?



Sorry, but Figment has not tried the fried green tomato sandwich.  He has heard good things about it (and about Hungry Bear, in general).  Here is one review that Figment saw online a while ago...

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9574/The_Delicious_Relaunch_of_Hungry_Bear


----------



## keahgirl8

lucysmom said:


> Has Figment ever tried the fried green tomato sandwich? Is it tart? Greasy? Soggy? Are the tomato slices firm or mushy? I have been intrigued, mostly because I liked Fannie Flagg's book, I guess. But if I knew what to expect, I might muster the courage to try something new. So what do you have to say on the subject Figment?



I can't speak for Figment, but this is a must have when I go!  It is a little tart, not greasy, mushy, or soggy!  Love it.  Mmmmm...now I want one!


----------



## summerw

For sure try the fried green tomato sandwich. They assemble them to order so not soggy and the sauce is great. 

Figment: I'm thinking I'll have to go for tomato soup and the strawberry lemonade cupcake. I tried it once before and swore it off because it was dry. Maybe it was just a bad day. 

Ok really now I want a tomato sandwich and a bee cupcake from hungry bear.


----------



## FFerret

figment_jii said:


> Sorry, but Figment has not tried the fried green tomato sandwich.  He has heard good things about it (and about Hungry Bear, in general).  Here is one review that Figment saw online a while ago...  http://www.mouseplanet.com/9574/The_Delicious_Relaunch_of_Hungry_Bear




So glad you posted this!!!! 
Really looking forward to that FGT Sammie and lemon cupcake.
Please give Figment a pat on the head for me


----------



## jenseib

Conference Breakfast at the Grand Californian


----------



## belle'ssister

The Fox Menagerie said:


> We will have lunch a Cafe Orleans on 4/17 and I won't even have to look at the menu.  Just a few more days until we meet up with the Monte Cristo again!  And the fries..... yeah!



Can you tell me what is on the plate with the fruit. Thanks.


----------



## figment_jii

belle'ssister said:


> Can you tell me what is on the plate with the fruit. Thanks.



The Monte Cristo is served with a side of fruits and a small container of berry puree.  Are you asking about which fruits are served?


----------



## lucysmom

Thanks Figment! The fried Tom sandwich review gives me a better idea about this sandwich. I think I am going to have to try it.


----------



## belle'ssister

figment_jii said:


> The Monte Cristo is served with a side of fruits and a small container of berry puree.  Are you asking about which fruits are served?



Thanks, I wasn't sure what the sandwich was from that angle. Thought it was a donut thing.


----------



## jenseib

belle'ssister said:


> Can you tell me what is on the plate with the fruit. Thanks.



The Monte Cristo and we were not fans.  It was like a sandwich on a donut.  Now I know lots of people love this, but it did not wow us at all. we shared the sandwich and probably only ate half of it.  Much too sweet.


----------



## jenseib

Sadly these fish sticks were not very good at all.
Tangaroa Terrace


----------



## Cheshirecatty

jenseib said:


> The Monte Cristo and we were not fans.  It was like a sandwich on a donut.  Now I know lots of people love this, but it did not wow us at all. we shared the sandwich and probably only ate half of it.  Much too sweet.



*Jenseib*, we sometimes feel the *same way* you do, about the Monte Cristo!

It *all depends on*(for us, anyway), if it comes out hot, and *also* if it hasn't taken on half of the oil it was deep fried in---*YUCK!*

There are times when we've felt it was disgusting, and other times when it was light, well cooked, piping hot, and basically pretty much "to die for!"

Having said all that, we could never eat an entire one of these ourselves---they are best split(in our opinion)!

If you brush the powdered sugar off, and don't dip it in the jam, it takes the whole "sweetness" thing down a couple of notches!


----------



## jenseib

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Jenseib*, we sometimes feel the *same way* you do, about the Monte Cristo!
> 
> It *all depends on*(for us, anyway), if it comes out hot, and *also* if it hasn't taken on half of the oil it was deep fried in---*YUCK!*
> 
> There are times when we've felt it was disgusting, and other times when it was light, well cooked, piping hot, and basically pretty much "to die for!"
> 
> Having said all that, we could never eat an entire one of these ourselves---they are best split(in our opinion)!
> 
> If you brush the powdered sugar off, and don't dip it in the jam, it takes the whole "sweetness" thing down a couple of notches!



good to know. We did split it and I totally skipped the jam.  it was just kind of strange to me. I am glad that I tried it too.


----------



## Mkrop

jenseib said:


>



Is this the actual WOC menu if you get the WOC package?  Is this lunch or dinner?


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up *Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler!  Figment Goes to Disneyland for Mardi Gras!*

In addition to the table service and counter service meal at Disneyland Resort, Figment also loves the snacks!  There are so many yummy snacks to choose from.

*Cozy Cones*_ - Reds Apple Freeze_  Frozen apple juice is a souvenir Carsland Cup.  Figment likes frozen slushie drinks, so he wanted to try the Reds frozen apple juice.  When it was still frozen it tasted pretty good; fairly sweet, but yummy.  Once it melted, it was overly sweet apple juice.  So in the future, Figment will make sure to drink this up _before_ it melts!





*Tiki Bar*_  Dole Whip Float_  This is one of Figments favorites drink in DLR (and WDW).   Its soft serve pineapple Dole Whip with pineapple juice.  So yummy!





*Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor*_  Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae_  Two scoops of vanilla ice cream two chocolate chip cookies, and hot fudge!  It was huge!  (And very yummy!)





*Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor*_  Rootbeer Float_  Figment has to admit that one of the main reasons he wanted to go to Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor was to see if they did really have a souvenir glass. Guess whatthey did!  Its basically the same size as the one at Carsland, but with the Gibson Girl logo on it.  The rootbeer float was also good!  





*Coke Corner*_  Chili Cheese Hot Dog Basket_  Figment likes the hot dogs at Disneyland, so getting one from Refreshment Corner (aka Coke Corner) is a tradition for him.





*Royal Street Veranda*_  Apple Fritters with Dipping Sauce and Louisiana Lemonade with Glow Cube_  both of these items were being featured for Mardi Gras, so Figment had to try them.  The fritters were tasty, but they would probably have tasted better when they were still piping hot (Figment wait a bit too long to eat them, so they were more like room temperature).  The Louisiana Lemonade was good (mixture of Minute Maid Lemonade, Sprite, and mango and raspberry flavoring) and the glow cubes were a fun souvenir.





*Candy Palace*_  Sorcerer Mickey Apple_  Its become a tradition for Figment to pick-up a caramel apple to take home with him.  This time he picked the Sorcerer Mickey apple.  It was an apple dipped in caramel and milk chocolate.  Very sweet, but good and one last snack from Disneyland.





Figment took a few photos of some snacks he didnt eat, but thought were cute.
*Poohs Corner*_  Rice Crispy Honey Pot_





*Poohs Corner*_  Honey Pot Caramel Apple_





*Poohs Corner*_  Tigger Tail_





*Poohs Corner, Candy Palace*_  Cake Pops_


----------



## Aladora

I love, love, love Figment's dining reviews!


----------



## sweeteypie1118

*Napa Rose *

I was really looking forward to eating here since it is one of the few "signature" type restaurants in DL and read great reviews on it. My son was really looking forward to it too. He's 15, but a real foodie! [/COLOR]
[/SIZE]





*Bread Service* 
I tried to limit how much bread I ate so I had room for my dinner, but it was so good!!




*Signature Pizzetta of "La Quercia" Smoked American Prosciutto Red Flame Grapes, Caramelized Onions, and Cambozola Cheese*

Loved this!!  My son said it was one of the best pizzas he's ever had. All the flavors worked well together and the crust was nice and crisp




*Morel Mushroom Risotto Accented with Imported Truffle Butter*

This was on the appetizer menu but my son ordered it as an entree since he loves risotto.  It was so creamy and delicious. 




[B]Petit Filet of Angus Beef Tenderloin[/B]

This was absolutely fantastic!!  I've had the filet at just about every DW signature restaurant and California Grill had been my favorite, but this was even better. It was so incredibly tender and flavorful. It came with potatoes Au gratin potatoes that were delicious, but not enough 




Heavenly chocolate goodness!!!!! 




Artisanal Ice Creams - Double ScoopScharffen Berger Chocolate Chunk, Tahitian Vanilla Bean


----------



## jenseib

Mkrop said:


> Is this the actual WOC menu if you get the WOC package?  Is this lunch or dinner?



This is dinner, yes!


----------



## jenseib

Disneyland Hotel Concierge Lounge


----------



## sweeteypie1118

Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen






[/URL][/IMG]
*Southern Garlic Cheese BreadBasil, Mozzarella, Rosted Garlic, and Olive Oil Pureé*

This was really good!! It had a nice kick of garlic. Just the right amount of greasy 

My son loves cheese steak, so he got...





[/URL][/IMG]
*[BCheese Steak Po-BoyThin Filet Mignon, Pepper & Onions, Provolone Cheese, Horseadish Aioli, Parmesan-Garlic Fries]*
[/B]
He said it was the best cheese steak he ever had. Of course I had to try it out and check for myself   It was VERY good!  The meat was so tender. I would definitely get it again. We substituted the fries with jalapeno bacon potato salad because I wanted to try the potato salad. I didn't even ask him...I'm such a great mom!   He loved the potato salad unfortunately, so I didn't get much darn-it. 

I ordered the sandwich of the day...



*Mini brioche sandwiches with pulled pork, fried salami, pickle, and mustard with lemon herb chips*

These were pretty good. Simple, but good. The chips were really good too. My son got even and had a lot of them! 

He wasn't really interested in sharing anything on the dessert menu, so I ordered for myself 




*Lemon Ice Box PieRaspberry Coulis, chantilly cream*

I mistakenly convinced my son to give this a try. He decided he really liked it, so I had to speed up as he went to town on this!   It was a perfect ending to the meal. So light (tasting) and refreshing. Not light in calories I'm sure! 

All in all...a very satisfying meal. After we left, we stopped by EoS and got my favorite peanut butter brownie sandwich to save as a healthy breakfast the next morning 






[/URL][/IMG]

I also picked up the pb sandwich at the candy shop that I was dying to try. They dont have it at DW. Soooo delicious






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sweeteypie1118

Hungry Bear






[/URL][/IMG]
*Fried Green Tomato SandwichCornmeal Crusted Fried Green Tomatoes layered with two slices of fresh Heirloom Tomatoes, topped with Havarti, Rémoulade, Jicama-mango Slaw and served on a Multi-Grain Roll*

I was really looking forward to trying this after reading such good things on here about it. It did not disappoint. I loved it!!   So flavorful and satisfying. A nice change. The sweet potato fries were also delicious.






[/URL][/IMG]
*Onion Rings*

These were SOOO good! The batter was light and crispy. I sent my son up to get a 2nd order! 






[/URL][/IMG]
*Pioneer Chili CheeseburgerAngus 1/3 lb. Chuck Burger with Home-style Chili, Cheese and a hand-battered Onion Ring*

My son got this. I tried to talk him into the crispy chicken because I wanted to try it!!    He was happy with it. 

I could wait to try the bumblebee cupcake and the little pies I saw reviews on. I was told they stopped selling the pies a while ago :-(






[/URL][/IMG]
*Lemon "Bumblebee" Cupcakewith Lemon-Cream Filling and Honey-Lemon Frosting 5.49 *






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

This was really adorable!! You would expect to find a cupcake like this at a counter service restaurant. It was really yummy!!  The cake was moist and the filling was lemony and refreshing. The frosting tasted like a light cheesecake.


----------



## love2go2disney2

Thanks for sharing!! Everything looks so good!!!


----------



## Albytaps

I'm so upset I forgot about the Lemon cupcake on our trip!  

The FGT sandwich was awesome though.  I loved Hungry Bear!


----------



## petals

oh how i need some disney food


----------



## Sherry E

I actually posted these photos here several months ago, but I ended up deleting them (and the other photos that I posted along with them, which were from Club 33) because I decided I didn't like most of the pictures I posted.  I wasn't satisfied with them.

Anyway, my daily Food Holidays email newsletter from Food.com told me that today is apparently Buttermilk Biscuit Day.  (I suspect that they just devote different days to random foods, and that it is not really a documented food holiday such as, for example, National Doughnut Day.)  

And what goes better with a buttermilk biscuit than deliciously juicy, crispy, tender, golden chicken and a generous serving of hearty mashed potatoes and gravy (I don't like green beans, so I opted for the extra potatoes) at the Plaza Inn?!!  So satisfying.  So filling.  Soooo good.











For a bit of a different, slightly more exotic, spin on chicken, the substantial Panko-crusted chicken breast sandwich on a multigrain bun (with tamarind barbecue sauce and green papaya slaw) at Tangaroa Terrace in the Disneyland Hotel is a yummy choice.  The sauce was tangy and had a tiny bit of a kick to it.  The Panko crumbs added an interesting crunch to the chicken.  The green papaya slaw had a refreshing, bright taste.  (As you can see, I opted for the regular fries instead of the sweet potato fries.) 

I took a table outside, overlooking the pool.  It was a nice quiet, peaceful place to eat (on that specific day in December 2013).  Plus, there are dozens of super-cute, well-fed sparrows hopping around the area, waiting for discarded crumbs!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Anyway, my daily Food Holidays email newsletter from Food.com told me that today is apparently Buttermilk Biscuit Day.  (I suspect that they just devote different days to random foods, and that it is not really a documented food holiday such as, for example, National Doughnut Day.)
> 
> And what goes better with a buttermilk biscuit than deliciously juicy, crispy, tender, golden chicken and a generous serving of hearty mashed potatoes and gravy (I don't like green beans, so I opted for the extra potatoes) at the Plaza Inn?!!  So satisfying.  So filling.  Soooo good.



Buttermilk Biscuit Day?  
Well, then, the Plaza Inn also serves their buttermilk biscuits with pot roast!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Buttermilk Biscuit Day?



Yep!  I subscribe to the Food Holidays newsletter that Food.com sends out, and there seems to be a different "food holiday" every day, though, as previously mentioned, I suspect they just make up days devoted to random foods because their food holidays often don't match up with the "official" documented food holidays.  I tend to wonder if May 14th of 2015 will also be Buttermilk Biscuit Day, or if a new food will suddenly have a holiday on that date!

For the record, according to Food Holidays, yesterday was National Apple Pie Day, and Monday was National Nutty Fudge Day!  Currently, we are in the middle of National Salad Month!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Currently, we are in the middle of National Salad Month!



Okay...in honor of National Salad Month...an oldie, but yummy salad...Caesar Salad from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.


----------



## Sherry E

I hate using a flash when I take pictures, but it was necessary in the case of this first photo because it was so dark outside of Taste Pilots' Grill in DCA. 

This burger without cheese has to be requested, as it does not appear on the menu.  I put onions and condiments on it (which you can't really see) and substituted onion rings for the fries that would have come with it.  The burger had a good taste to it, but was a bit dry (which was odd, seeing as they told me it was freshly made).  Without the condiments it would have been reminiscent of the burgers of 1980s-era Disneyland -- in other words, not great.











Another dry burger I had was when I ordered room service at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  The burger (which was made at the PCH Grill, downstairs) came with those cute mini bottles of condiments and a plate of fresh lettuce, tomato and onions, but the patty itself was dry, as you can see.  Frankly, it was too costly to be that dry and flat!










On a more positive food note, Storytellers Café serves some of the best, most flavorful, spaghetti I have had, which has fresh herbs and garlic in it.  The garlic bread that comes with it used to be delicious too, until they began smothering it with mozzarella cheese in the last couple of years.  When it was just bread brushed with garlic butter and a few small chunks of garlic it was heavenly!











The fresh bread brought to the table at Storytellers while waiting for the meal is warm and comforting!









And, of course, this is the Santa Mickey demitasse dessert at Plaza Inn (I think that figment_jii already posted a photo of it) , which I did not try but should have tried (instead of the Yule log I actually got).


----------



## Kristina4109

Ah....Christmas time at Disneyland.  I'll have to look at my daughter's school schedule for next year and see if I can find a time we can go which won't be terrifically crowded!


----------



## tstidm1

Weird dining question. Can you buy an extra side? Mom and I want to split the Fried Chicken Platter at Plaza Inn, but I may want an extra side of Green Beans because I've made lifestyle change and am pickier on Mashed Potatoes than I used to be.


----------



## Sherry E

tstidm1 said:


> Weird dining question. Can you buy an extra side? Mom and I want to split the Fried Chicken Platter at Plaza Inn, but I may want an extra side of Green Beans because I've made lifestyle change and am pickier on Mashed Potatoes than I used to be.



I'm sure there would be a way to get exactly the sides both you and your mom wanted.  I would think that Plaza Inn could easily charge you a couple of extra dollars to get more green beans.  I've never paid for an extra side -- I have only substituted one thing for another. Any of the sides can be swapped out for another side.   

The chicken comes with one biscuit, one serving of mashed potatoes and one serving of green beans.  When I told the CM loading my plate to leave out the green beans she said she could give me an extra biscuit or an extra serving of potatoes in place of the biscuit.  So that is what is shown in the photo I posted above - 2 servings of potatoes instead of one serving of potatoes, and one serving of green beans.  

You could also get rid of the potatoes entirely and add in extra green beans, or get rid of the biscuit entirely and add in extra green beans or extra potatoes.  The biscuits are actually not that great.  The chicken is the star of the show for that particular dish (and the mashed potatoes have improved a lot over the last few years, I think).


----------



## lucysmom

I love the spaghetti at Storytellers! Not only is it flavorful, but you also get a good-sized portion! Everything we have eaten there is top rate.  The corn chowder is fantastic. Their steak perfectly grilled. The dinner buffet was very delicious, especially the turkey. This year, when we have our last day character breakfast, we are going to try Storytellers. I can't imagine it will be anything but delicious!


----------



## figment_jii

Hiya _Sherry_!  Did you see the Disneyland Today facebook page?  According to them, today is National Chocolate Chip Cookie Day!  I thought of you and the National Buttermilk Biscuit Day.  I have to admit that chocolate chip cookies are more up my alley.

So in honor of National Chocolate Chip Cookie day, a re-post of a recent photo...the Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae from Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor.


----------



## disneychrista

tstidm1 said:


> Weird dining question. Can you buy an extra side? Mom and I want to split the Fried Chicken Platter at Plaza Inn, but I may want an extra side of Green Beans because I've made lifestyle change and am pickier on Mashed Potatoes than I used to be.



My daughter was able to get only mashed potatoes (no gravy) and a biscuit. They are very accommodating.


----------



## franandaj

I just thank you all for posting.  I don't get out there nearly as often as I would like can don't necessarily have pics to post.  I'm glad the rest of you do!


----------



## BARBARAL26

Does anyone have the WOC holiday menu? I figure it would be the same as last year.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Conference breakfast at Pardise Pier Resort


----------



## Cheshirecatty

disneychrista said:


> My daughter was able to get only mashed potatoes (no gravy) and a biscuit. They are very accommodating.



This has been our experience as well---they are *extremely* accommodating, and since we always share the chicken, they have let us purchase *any* extra side that we have asked for, and given us an extra plate too.

Remember that you can also ask for all white meat(two chicken breasts) for a little bit extra, if you don't care for the dark!


----------



## whoopsiedoodle

So in love with this thread!  Thanks Figment for pointing me here


----------



## mummabear

Ariels Grotto Luch


----------



## mummabear




----------



## mummabear




----------



## mummabear

Flo's V8 Cafe


----------



## Melissy

Wow! Amazing work! Thank you.


----------



## whoopsiedoodle

I should NOT be allowed to look at this thread before lunch!!!!  I'm STARVING and now nothing in the house is really going to cut it!


----------



## jenseib

Steakhouse 55


----------



## jenseib

Goofy's Kitchen


----------



## jenseib

Blue Bayou


----------



## MermaidMommy

jenseib said:


> Blue Bayou  https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/14162450438/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/14345759971/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/14347512592/


Which entree is that from Blue Bayou? It looks yummy!


----------



## Sherry E

Could that be prime rib in *jenseib's* photo??  I don't know.

​

*Anyway, folks, I have mentioned before that I get the Food Holidays newsletter from Food.com, but I also get a newsletter from a site called National Day Calendar.

National Day Calendar says that tomorrow, June 5th, is supposedly National Gingerbread Day -- and I know that anyone who has traveled to DLR for Halloween Time and the holiday season (and probably even now!) has seen the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears in the sweet shops!   Post your gingerbread photos for National Gingerbread Day!


(Today is both National Cheese Day and National Cognac Day!)*


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Strip loin, looks like prime rib and is slow roasted like prime rib, but not quite fork tender like prime rib, still tasty though.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> National Day Calendar says that tomorrow, June 5th, is supposedly National Gingerbread Day -- and I know that anyone who has traveled to DLR for Halloween Time and the holiday season (and probably even now!) has seen the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears in the sweet shops!   Post your gingerbread photos for National Gingerbread Day!



National Gingerbread Day?  Sounds fun to me (although, it would make more sense to me if National Gingerbread Day was in December! ).

Spooky Kooky Gingerbread Cookie





Brennan's Holiday Gingerbread Workshop









You can't eat these, but the WDW resorts build some pretty impressive Gingerbread and Chocolate showpieces:
The Grand Floridian's Gingerbread House





The Contemporary's "Tree":





The Boardwalk's Kitchen:





The Beach Club's Carousel:


----------



## sophies*mom

I'm going through Disneyland withdrawals, so I came to find my favorite thread, but looking at all these delicious things is not helping, it's making me wish I was there even more!!


----------



## keahgirl8

sophies*mom said:


> I'm going through Disneyland withdrawals, so I came to find my favorite thread, but looking at all these delicious things is not helping, it's making me wish I was there even more!!




No kidding!  It was super hot here today and I really really wanted a Dole Whip!


----------



## Sherry E

As many folks know on this board, I love me some holidays -- so I guess I am branching out into food holidays too! 

Today is National Doughnut Day... and, you know, a doughnut could also technically be considered a beignet (if anyone has pictures)!!!

I love this Food.com/Food Holidays site.  Look at the awesome calendar they provide, to guide us through the rest of the food holidays for the rest of the year (though sometimes the National Day Calendar comes up with food holidays that they missed, such as National Applesauce Cake Day).  Strawberry Shortcake day?  Peaches and Cream day?  Fresh Fruit and Vegetables Month!  There is no end to the yumminess!  (_My birthday, inexplicably, is Junk Food Day.  Lovely_.)





*figment_jii --* 

While it's true that Gingerbread Day seems a little misplaced in June (but I love your pictures!), at least Candy Corn Day is in October; Eat a Cranberry Day is in November; and both Eggnog Day and Candy Cane Day are in December (as they should be)!!  Pumpkin Pie Day should probably be in November, but it's actually in December.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Today is National Doughnut Day... and, you know, a doughnut could also technically be considered a beignet (if anyone has pictures)!!!



I can do that!

The Mickey Beignets from the Mint Julep Window (with their version of a non-alcoholic Mint Julep)





The Mickey Beignets from the French Market





Beignet from Jazz Kitchen Express (with their version of a non-alcoholic Mint Julep)





Beignets from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen





And for a little bi-coastal flare...Beignets from Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## tstidm1

Love the figment, Figment_jii. Now which one of them is the best or Are all of them pretty good? There's no place in Maryland that sells them.


----------



## figment_jii

tstidm1 said:


> Love the figment, Figment_jii. Now which one of them is the best or Are all of them pretty good? There's no place in Maryland that sells them.



Thanks!  I'll preface this by saying I've never been to New Orleans, so I can only compare the ones I've tried at DLR/WDW.  They were all good, when they're hot!  Warm/room temperature beignets aren't as good as the ones that are piping hot.  I think the edge goes to the ones at the Mint Julep Bar because they're Mickey shaped!  The ones from POFQ were my next favorite because they were made fresh to order (so they were piping hot when I got them) and covered in lots of powdered sugar.  In the end, they were all good.


----------



## jenseib

MermaidMommy said:


> Which entree is that from Blue Bayou? It looks yummy!



I believe it was this.  Slow-Roasted Beef Strip Loin - Over Rock Salt and Carved to Order. Crispy Shoestring Onions, Blue Bayou Au Gratin Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables and Armagnac Green Peppercorn Sauce.


----------



## jenseib

White Water Snacks....they have the best nachos ever!!!! Chicken or beef.


----------



## petals

I actually can't wait to get to Disney just for the food at this stage *drools*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment Kicks Off Summer at Disneyland Resort!*

Figment was lucky enough to head down to the Disneyland Resort for the start of the summer season!  His main focus was to make it though all 24-hours of the 24-hour event, but as always, food played a big role in his trip.  

*French Market* (Dinner)
The French Market is one of Figment's favorite CS locations in DL.  The Royal Street Bachelors were playing, so there was great music to go along with great food!

_French Quarter Chicken_  Southern-Style Oven Roasted Citrus Half Chicken, Smashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables and Citrus Au Jus.  Figment really liked the rub on the chicken...it was very flavorful and the chicken was very moist.





_Creole Shrimp Pasta_ - Sautéed Shrimp and Campanelle Pasta tossed in a Smoked Gouda Creole Mustard Sauce served with a roll.  Figment liked this pasta; it wasn't too spicy and it had great flavor.





_Slow-roasted Louisiana Beef Stew_ - Beef stew simmered with Seasoned Carrots, Peas, Red Potatoes and Mushrooms in a Sourdough Boule.  This is one of Figment's favorite dishes at French Market and it makes a nice hearty meal.





_Mint Julep_ - No meal at the French Market would be complete with a "glass" of Mint Julep!





_Red Velvet Jack Skellingon Cake_ - Figment isn't a fan of red velvet cake because of the cream cheese frosting, but he did take a photo of it.





*Big Thunder Ranch Barbecue* (Lunch)
The weather was perfect for a lunch at the Big Thunder Ranch Barbecue.  There was yummy ribs and chicken (Figment liked the ribs the best), beans, cole slaw, and corn bread.  Figment liked the ribs and beans so much he asked for seconds (and thirds in some cases).





Coming up...Carnation Cafe, Tangaroa Terrace, Rainforest Cafe, and much more!


----------



## chirurgeon

figment_jii said:


> *Figment Kicks Off Summer at Disneyland Resort!*
> 
> Figment was lucky enough to head down to the Disneyland Resort for the start of the summer season!  His main focus was to make it though all 24-hours of the 24-hour event, but as always, food played a big role in his trip.
> 
> *French Market* (Dinner)
> The French Market is one of Figment's favorite CS locations in DL.  The Royal Street Bachelors were playing, so there was great music to go along with great food!
> 
> _French Quarter Chicken_ – Southern-Style Oven Roasted Citrus Half Chicken, Smashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables and Citrus Au Jus.  Figment really liked the rub on the chicken...it was very flavorful and the chicken was very moist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Creole Shrimp Pasta_ - Sautéed Shrimp and Campanelle Pasta tossed in a Smoked Gouda Creole Mustard Sauce served with a roll.  Figment liked this pasta; it wasn't too spicy and it had great flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Slow-roasted Louisiana Beef Stew_ - Beef stew simmered with Seasoned Carrots, Peas, Red Potatoes and Mushrooms in a Sourdough Boule.  This is one of Figment's favorite dishes at French Market and it makes a nice hearty meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mint Julep_ - No meal at the French Market would be complete with a "glass" of Mint Julep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Red Velvet Jack Skellingon Cake_ - Figment isn't a fan of red velvet cake because of the cream cheese frosting, but he did take a photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Thunder Ranch Barbecue* (Lunch)
> The weather was perfect for a lunch at the Big Thunder Ranch Barbecue.  There was yummy ribs and chicken (Figment liked the ribs the best), beans, cole slaw, and corn bread.  Figment liked the ribs and beans so much he asked for seconds (and thirds in some cases).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up...Carnation Cafe, Tangaroa Terrace, Rainforest Cafe, and much more!



Leaving in 3 weeks, so I really want to see more pictures. And silly Figment, cream cheese icing is the BEST!!!! LOL


----------



## Sherry E

I agree with Figment -- I am not a red velvet cake fan, solely because of the cream cheese icing/frosting!  I like a good frosting on other cakes and cupcakes, but just not cream cheese.  (I also don't eat cheesecake.  I prefer regular cake.)


----------



## kylie71

It all looks Yummy!  The beef stew I would love to try.
Also not a fan of Red Velvet cake...  but do enjoy cake!

Thanks Figment!

--Lori


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Oh I LOVE it when Figment goes to DLR.  Thanks for sharing the food photos - gives me an idea of what and where to eat.


----------



## Tink rules

THIRDS on the beans??? 

Figment...


----------



## Albytaps

Tink rules said:


> THIRDS on the beans???
> 
> Figment...



How else do you expect him to play his part as the skunk on his ride?


----------



## figment_jii

Tink rules said:


> THIRDS on the beans??? Figment...



Figment did want to point out the bowl isn't really all that large and he does have to share with all of his family!  And not all beans are equally problematic...


----------



## crystal1313

Figment, is the chicken at the BTR BBQ bone in or boneless? Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## figment_jii

crystal1313 said:


> Figment, is the chicken at the BTR BBQ bone in or boneless? Thanks for all the photos!



Hi _crystal1313_, the chicken is still on the bone.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you!


----------



## MorganM

Love me some Figment!!!  Thanks for all the wonderful new reviews, its always a pleasure to see what Figment has been up to in the parks...seeing all the wonderful food and Figments reviews I would rather pay to have a food tour with figment then go on a Disneyland Tour, lol


----------



## Chrisfilm

figment_jii said:


> Hi _crystal1313_, the chicken is still on the bone.



Thanks heavens. If a BBQ place is serving boneless chicken, there's a real problem.


----------



## Carolynleanne

Mmm BTR BBQ - now I'm salivating for that chicken and cornbread!!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment Kicks Off Summer at Disneyland Resort!*

*Carnation Cafe* (Dinner)
After a hiatus of several years, Figment decided to go back to Carnation Cafe.  He'd heard great things about some of the offerings, so he decided it was time to try them!

_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  Figment had to try these because he loves pickles!  They were really good.  Crispy on the outside and dill "pickle-y" on the inside.  Yum!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  Figment had heard a lot of great things about the soup, so he tried that as well.  It was pretty rich, but very good.





_Roasted Turkey Sandwich_ - Fresh Sliced Turkey, Tomatoes, Monterey Jack, Lettuce, and Mustard Aïoli on a Multigrain Roll served with Seasoned French Fries.  Figment liked the sandwich, but it wasn't anything really outstanding.  The roll was a little to thick/dense, so it's flavor kind of over powered everything else.  Also because the bread was the dominant item, it made the sandwich a little dry.  On the other hand, the turkey was really good by itself.





_Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, Hickory-smoked Bacon, and Blue Cheese with creamy Ranch.  Figment actually tried this salad two different ways.  The first was with the shrimp and they were very good!  The second was with chicken instead of shrimp, and it was also very good!









Overall, Figment liked his meal at Carnation Cafe and would happily go back (even if it was just for the fried dill pickles and the loaded baked potato soup!).

*Tangaroa Terrace* (Lunch)
This was one of the new places Figment tried this trip.  He had actually planned to eat at Trader Sam's because the bar menu looked very good, but there were not tables to be had!  So he wandered over to Tangaroa Terrace instead and ended up having a very good meal!  Tangaroa Terrace is a CS location, but once you place order at the registers and find a table, servers bring the food out to you.





_Shrimp Tacos_ - Sautéed Shrimp, Cabbage and Lime Tartar Sauce wrapped in Corn Tortillas and served with Tropical Slaw.  Figment liked these little tacos.  They weren't very big ( a few bites each at most), but they were very flavorful and the shrimp were tender.





_Tangaroa Terrace Salad with Shrimp_ - blend of fresh Lettuces, Cabbage, Black Kale, Caramelized Pineapple, Grape Tomatoes and Sautéed Shrimp lightly tossed in a Tropical Vinaigrette and topped with Toasted Macadamia Nuts.  The dressing had good flavor, but not overpowering.  The shrimp were seasoned and very yummy (similar in flavor to the ones in the tacos).





_Kalua-style Pork Flatbread_ - Pulled Pork, Barbecue Sauce, Red Onion, Cilantro and Mozzarella Cheese.  This was Figment's favorite item at Tangaroa Terrace!  It did remind him of a lot of other BBQ sauce based pizzas, but he still liked it a lot.  The sauce wasn't spicy and the pork was very tender.  Yum!





_Big Island Flatbread_ - Ham, Caramelized Pineapple, Marinara Sauce, Red Onion, Cilantro and Mozzarella Cheese.  Basically it was a Hawaiian Pizza, which is one of Figment's favorite types.  It was very good.





Overall, Figment enjoyed his meal at Tangaroa Terrace.  The food was very good and the patio seating was nice.  There isn't a lot of indoor seating, so on a hot day, it might not be so great, but on a mild afternoon it was wonderful!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Continuing with *Figment Kicks Off Summer at Disneyland Resort!*
> 
> *Carnation Cafe* (Dinner)
> After a hiatus of several years, Figment decided to go back to Carnation Cafe.  He'd heard great things about some of the offerings, so he decided it was time to try them!
> 
> _Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  Figment had to try these because he loves pickles!  They were really good.  Crispy on the outside and dill "pickle-y" on the inside.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  Figment had heard a lot of great things about the soup, so he tried that as well.  It was pretty rich, but very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Roasted Turkey Sandwich_ - Fresh Sliced Turkey, Tomatoes, Monterey Jack, Lettuce, and Mustard Aïoli on a Multigrain Roll served with Seasoned French Fries.  Figment liked the sandwich, but it wasn't anything really outstanding.  The roll was a little to thick/dense, so it's flavor kind of over powered everything else.  Also because the bread was the dominant item, it made the sandwich a little dry.  On the other hand, the turkey was really good by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, Hickory-smoked Bacon, and Blue Cheese with creamy Ranch.  Figment actually tried this salad two different ways.  The first was with the shrimp and they were very good!  The second was with chicken instead of shrimp, and it was also very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, Figment liked his meal at Carnation Cafe and would happily go back (even if it was just for the fried dill pickles and the loaded baked potato soup!).
> 
> *Tangaroa Terrace* (Lunch)
> This was one of the new places Figment tried this trip.  He had actually planned to eat at Trader Sam's because the bar menu looked very good, but there were not tables to be had!  So he wandered over to Tangaroa Terrace instead and ended up having a very good meal!  Tangaroa Terrace is a CS location, but once you place order at the registers and find a table, servers bring the food out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shrimp Tacos_ - Sautéed Shrimp, Cabbage and Lime Tartar Sauce wrapped in Corn Tortillas and served with Tropical Slaw.  Figment liked these little tacos.  They weren't very big ( a few bites each at most), but they were very flavorful and the shrimp were tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tangaroa Terrace Salad with Shrimp_ - blend of fresh Lettuces, Cabbage, Black Kale, Caramelized Pineapple, Grape Tomatoes and Sautéed Shrimp lightly tossed in a Tropical Vinaigrette and topped with Toasted Macadamia Nuts.  The dressing had good flavor, but not overpowering.  The shrimp were seasoned and very yummy (similar in flavor to the ones in the tacos).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kalua-style Pork Flatbread_ - Pulled Pork, Barbecue Sauce, Red Onion, Cilantro and Mozzarella Cheese.  This was Figment's favorite item at Tangaroa Terrace!  It did remind him of a lot of other BBQ sauce based pizzas, but he still liked it a lot.  The sauce wasn't spicy and the pork was very tender.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Big Island Flatbread_ - Ham, Caramelized Pineapple, Marinara Sauce, Red Onion, Cilantro and Mozzarella Cheese.  Basically it was a Hawaiian Pizza, which is one of Figment's favorite types.  It was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, Figment enjoyed his meal at Tangaroa Terrace.  The food was very good and the patio seating was nice.  There isn't a lot of indoor seating, so on a hot day, it might not be so great, but on a mild afternoon it was wonderful!






That pork flatbread from Tangaroa Terrace looks good!  I was thinking that I would get the same BBQ chicken sandwich (that I ate in December) the next time I go back to TT, but I might have to try a flatbread!  

Actually, even the one with pineapple looks good -- and I am generally someone who loves pineapple, and loves pizza, but not together.

Were there lots of cute little sparrows hopping around the patio at TT, waiting for crumbs?

Did you -- er, um, did Figment -- happen to see anyone at a nearby table order the chicken fried chicken at Carnation Cafe?  I saw it on the menu in December and almost went in to try it.  I don't know if it is on the menu year-round, or only during those "comfort food months"!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Being a CS, how easily could one change some things on that menu?  For example, if my DD wanted a  hamburger with the regular fries instead of the sweet potato fries?  

I want to try Carnation Cafe' when we go in Sep/Oct.  I think I might get the Fried Pickles and the Baked Potato Soup.  Though the Chicken Fried Chicken does sound good, too.  

It is a good thing that I have a couple of months to make up my mind.  Only to change it when I get there...lol!


----------



## Sherry E

2tinkerbell said:


> ...Though the Chicken Fried Chicken does sound good, too. ...



*2tinkerbell --*

I was so tempted to try that Chicken Fried Chicken in December!  At that point I was starving, and I had not eaten at Carnation Cafe since the big remodel and expansion a while back.  The last time I ate at Carnation Cafe, pre-expansion, there was no such thing as Chicken Fried Chicken on the menu, so I was surprised to see it. To this day I'm still not sure if it is a new, regular fixture on the menu at CC, or if it was something that was only there during the chillier months.  If it's not there now, I hope it comes back.

The only reason I didn't go in and order the CFC was because I had a Disney gift card with me, which I was using as payment.  Carnation Cafe accepts gift cards, of course, but you can't put a tip on the gift card (in the past I used to be able to put tips on gift cards too, but that has changed).  I had used up my last bit of cash on tipping housekeeping or the Bell desk at my hotel, and it was going to be too much of a hassle to go to an ATM and get out a $20 bill just to have something to tip with, so I had to pass up the Chicken Fried Chicken, sadly.

I moseyed on down Main Street and got the next best thing -- the fried chicken and mashed potatoes at the Plaza Inn!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Thanks Sherry.  When are you going?  I hope before me so that you can try the CFC and let me know.   I see it on the menu still.  I hope that it is a regular.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Were there lots of cute little sparrows hopping around the patio at TT, waiting for crumbs?


I don't recall seeing a lot of sparrows.  There were a few, but there weren't that many.  No ducks either...



Sherry E said:


> Did you -- er, um, did Figment -- happen to see anyone at a nearby table order the chicken fried chicken at Carnation Cafe?  I saw it on the menu in December and almost went in to try it.  I don't know if it is on the menu year-round, or only during those "comfort food months"!


Sorry, I didn't see anyone eating the fried chicken.  I did see a lot of the fried dill pickle baskets go out!



2tinkerbell said:


> Being a CS, how easily could one change some things on that menu?  For example, if my DD wanted a  hamburger with the regular fries instead of the sweet potato fries?


Carnations Cafe is not a CS location; it's a regular table service venue.  I would think they could probably make the substitution fairly easily.


----------



## sweethannah

Hi Fijment! 

I loved the flat bread pizza and fish tacos at Trader Sams. I think they and TT share a menu so dont feel like you missed out on the food, just the ambience. 


I had never had fried pickles before either and loved them, I went JUST for those!


----------



## figment_jii

sweethannah said:


> I loved the flat bread pizza and fish tacos at Trader Sams. I think they and TT share a menu so dont feel like you missed out on the food, just the ambience.


I asked at Tangaroa Terrace about ordering some of the foods from the bar menu, but the CM said that they could only do the items that overlapped with their menu (e.g., the shrimp tacos, the flatbreads).  We would have had to sit on the bar's side of the patio to order from the full bar menu.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams/menus/
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/tangaroa-terrace/menus/lunch/


----------



## Tink rules

figment_jii said:


> Figment did want to point out the bowl isn't really all that large and he does have to share with all of his family!  And not all beans are equally problematic...



I was just thinking that the little guy was going to have to sleep alone that night...


----------



## figment_jii

Toady is National Lobster Day!  In honor of that...a few lobster dishes from DLR.

Harbor Galley (Lobster Roll) - not much lobster, but there was a piece on top.





Blue bayou (Bouillabaisse) -this was served for Mardi Gras in 2013.  It was really yummy.





Carthay Circle Lounge (Thai Lobster Rolls) - lots of big chunks of lobster meat!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment Kicks Off Summer at Disneyland Resort!*

*Rainforest Cafe* (Dinner)
Figment headed to Rainforest Cafe in DTD for dinner on night and, as usually, it was very busy.  It was a Saturday night and the stand by wait time was 2 hours!  Yikes!  Figment was glad he joined the Landry's Select Club and didn't have to wait that long (15 minutes).





_Spinach & Artichoke Dip_ - Creamy Spinach, tender Artichokes, Parmesan and Cream Cheeses, topped with Pico de Gallo and served warm with crispy Tri-colored Tortilla Chips.  Figment started his meal with the dip and it was very good.  Warm and gooey!





_Mojo Bones - Full Rack_ - Slow-roasted, St. Louis style Pork Spareribs, basted with Smokin' Mojo BBQ Sauce and served with Safari Fries and Coleslaw.  Even though Figment had ribs at the Big Thunder BBQ, he had them again at Rainforest Cafe.  The full rack is huge (enough to share) and they were fall of the bone tender.





_Pastalaya_ - Shrimp, sautéed Chicken, Bell Peppers, Onions, Tomatoes and Andouille Sausage tossed in a hot and spicy Cajun Sauce and served over Linguine.  Figment asked to have this made "mild" and it was still very good.





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen* (Brunch)
Brennan's has become Figment's traditional last meal at Disneyland.  He goes for the Sunday brunch, which feature live jazz music inside, and a special brunch menu.  This time, he decided to eat out on the patio to do some people watching.

_Bourbon Street Sampler for Two_ - A Taste of New Orleans - Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Boudin Balls, Blackened Chicken Spring Rolls.  Figment loves this appetizer!  His favorite are the popcorn calamari and the Boudin Balls.  The Boudin Balls have a slight bite, but they're really good.  The calamari is very crispy on the outside and tender on the inside.





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - New Orleans Barbecue Sauce, Andouille Sausage-Parmesan Grits.  Figment almost always has this at Brennan's because it's his favorite.  It one of the only places where he actually likes grits!  The barbecue sauce can be spicy, so he asks for it to be mild/light and this time it was great.  Tender shrimp and yummy grits!





_Creole Caesar Salad with Sautéed Crawfish_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, Parmesan cheese, Creole Caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast.  Figment likes having something on the lighter side before driving home, so a salad is great choice.  He really likes the Caesar salad at Brennan's.





_Chicken & Waffles_ - Wilted baby Arugula, Andouille Sausage, Mushrooms, Maple-Butter Sauce.  Figment has been tempted to try chicken & waffles for a long time and finally decided to try it.  It was...interesting...he really liked the chicken and arugula, sausage, and mushrooms.  The waffle...was a waffle and it go kind of soggy under the chicken and topping.  He was glad he didn't have the maple-butter sauce poured over everything (to sweet).  He's not sure he would order this again, but he would order if they had a dish that featured just the chicken, arugula, mushrooms, and sausage.





Next time...the snacks!


----------



## Jennafoo

Oh, no..no, no, no. Chicken and Waffles isn't mean to have arugula and such. Fried chicken, waffles, butter and syrup. Figment might like it better that way...

(Just an FYI, there is another version...I think in the Carolinas, where it's like a creamed chicken poured over waffles. You won't find that often, but it's pretty good, too.)


----------



## figment_jii

Jennafoo said:


> Oh, no..no, no, no. Chicken and Waffles isn't mean to have arugula and such. Fried chicken, waffles, butter and syrup. Figment might like it better that way...
> 
> (Just an FYI, there is another version...I think in the Carolinas, where it's like a creamed chicken poured over waffles. You won't find that often, but it's pretty good, too.)



 Figment actually really like the fried chicken, arugula, mushrooms, and sausage part of the dish.  He wasn't so fond of the waffle because it got soggy under the chicken.  In the end, he likes his waffles as waffles (with some peanut butter and Nutella or ice cream) and his fried chicken as a savory dish.  (He tried the fried chicken with some of the maple-butter sauce, but he didn't really like the sweet and savory combo.)


----------



## tstidm1

Two questions: Is Figment's Stomach really the Tardis? If not, How does it he eat all that food? All kidding aside, I'm disappointed he didn't like the Chicken and Waffles. If I eat Chicken and Waffles, I should do it when I'm in Hollywood at Roscoe's.


----------



## Jennafoo

figment_jii said:


> Figment actually really like the fried chicken, arugula, mushrooms, and sausage part of the dish.  He wasn't so fond of the waffle because it got soggy under the chicken.  In the end, he likes his waffles as waffles (with some peanut butter and Nutella or ice cream) and his fried chicken as a savory dish.  (He tried the fried chicken with some of the maple-butter sauce, but he didn't really like the sweet and savory combo.)



Well, if savory and sweet really isn't his thing, then Figment may not like chicken and waffles, for sure. But it shouldn't have salad on it! That's no doubt what made his waffle soggy...

Figment has inspired me to consider brunch at Ralph Brennan's on my last day!


----------



## figment_jii

tstidm1 said:


> Two questions: Is Figment's Stomach really the Tardis? If not, How does it he eat all that food? All kidding aside, I'm disappointed he didn't like the Chicken and Waffles. If I eat Chicken and Waffles, I should do it when I'm in Hollywood at Roscoe's.


Hum...Figment's tummy is like the Tardis...that would explain it all!   
  Someday he might try chicken & waffles again somewhere else (more "traditional"), but he's still glad he tried it at Brennan's!  



Jennafoo said:


> Well, if savory and sweet really isn't his thing, then Figment may not like chicken and waffles, for sure. But it shouldn't have salad on it! That's no doubt what made his waffle soggy...


It wasn't really a salad.  It was more like wilted greens...they were very tasty wilted greens, but not really a salad.  



Jennafoo said:


> Figment has inspired me to consider brunch at Ralph Brennan's on my last day!


Brennan's is one of Figment's favorite places in DTD.  The shrimp & grits and the salad are always standout dishes.  The appetizer plate is also a good way to try a bunch of things!


----------



## LizzyS

Figment eats better than I do!

Now I'm hungry.

Why do I come in this thread?!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I am anxiously awaiting the snacks.  Figment always comes up with good snacks and I need to branch out a bit.


----------



## kylie71

I anxious to see if Figment shares any of my fave snacks..... 

--Lori


----------



## tiffjoy

2tinkerbell said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the snacks.  Figment always comes up with good snacks and I need to branch out a bit.



 I second this!  I'm making my list of must snacks for August, and I need some new ones!


----------



## petals

I am luvin Figment's eeyore hat!


----------



## GatorChris

figment_jii said:


> I can do that!
> 
> The Mickey Beignets from the Mint Julep Window (with their version of a non-alcoholic Mint Julep)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mickey Beignets from the French Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beignet from Jazz Kitchen Express (with their version of a non-alcoholic Mint Julep)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beignets from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a little bi-coastal flare...Beignets from Port Orleans French Quarter



I love beignets. The grandfolks used to live in New Orleans, so I got an early taste for these guys. I've tried the ones at POFQ resort at WDW and they were AWESOME. How do they stack up against the ones at DL?


----------



## figment_jii

GatorChris said:


> I love beignets. The grandfolks used to live in New Orleans, so I got an early taste for these guys. I've tried the ones at POFQ resort at WDW and they were AWESOME. How do they stack up against the ones at DL?



I liked all of the beignets that I've had at Disney.  The ones in New Orleans Square taste the best where they're fresh from the fryer...they get a little dense if they get cold/room temperature.  But when they're just out of the fryer, they're hot, crispy on the outside, tender on the inside and very yummy!


----------



## kylie71

I got a whole bag of them... 3?  At the Mint Julep bar last trip and they we're super fresh and HOT!  They we're so YUMMY!!  I did not share!

Must be my favorite snack, in all of DLR!

--Lori


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Figment's Easter outfit is absolutely the greatest!


----------



## GatorChris

figment_jii said:


> I liked all of the beignets that I've had at Disney.  The ones in New Orleans Square taste the best where they're fresh from the fryer...they get a little dense if they get cold/room temperature.  But when they're just out of the fryer, they're hot, crispy on the outside, tender on the inside and very yummy!



Yeah, that's how I got them - fresh and hot. It's almost like a KrispyKreme donut. They're OK...unless they're hot and then they're awesome. I guess I'll have to ask for fresh ones.


----------



## keahgirl8

I had my first trip to New Orleans this year and fell in love with beignets.  As many times as I have been to Disneyland, I have never had them there.  Has anyone had both who can compare?


----------



## mjlum

keahgirl8 said:


> I had my first trip to New Orleans this year and fell in love with beignets.  As many times as I have been to Disneyland, I have never had them there.  Has anyone had both who can compare?


I've had both... Maybe it was the atmosphere of New Orleans or maybe it was because it was the first time I had beignets was in New Orleans but they seemed better in New Orleans.  They were fluffier there.  Doesn't stop us from getting them at Disneyland...  We are right there anyway.  We've tried them at jazz kitchen express and at French market.  Maybe other locations are better?  They seemed smaller at French Market but maybe that's because of the Mickey shape?


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment Kicks Off Summer at Disneyland Resort!*

*Snacks* - No trip would be complete without having snacks!  There are so many to choose from!

*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream* - Figment had been anxiously awaiting getting one of the cute Mickey Sinks since he first saw the photos!  So, his first night dessert was two sundaes from Clarabelle's!  He had the _Strawberry Sundae_, which included three scoops of ice cream (two strawberry, one vanilla in his case) topped with Strawberry Sauce, Whipped Cream and a Cherry (left).  He also had the _Oswald_, which included three scoops of ice cream (two mocha almond and one cookies and cream in his case) topped with whipped cream, hot fudge, a cherry, and hand-dipped chocolate covered banana ears (he picked dark chocolate). They were very good and the container was so cute!





*Earl of Sandwich*_ - Brownie_ - Figment joined the Earl of Sandwich club and got a coupon for a free brownie.  He picked up on his last day to take home with him.





*Marceline's Confectionary*_ - Candy Apple and Peanut Butter Heaven_ - Figment continued to his last day tradition by picking up a gourmet caramel apple to take home.  This trip, many of the "new" snacks were shaped like Maleficent (in no doubt because of the movie).  The caramel apple used rice crispie treats for the horns and was dipped in caramel and then dark chocolate.  It was very good!













The Peanut Butter Heaven was a giant peanut butter truffle with peanuts, peanut butter and chocolate.  It was very rich/sweet and very good.





There were also lots of other gourmet apples available.  There were the usual Mickey and Minnie apples, the non-character apples, one for the graduates, and one of Olaf!

















They also had Olaf marshmallow wands (Figment saw them at the Candy Palace).





They also had Turkey Leg Rice Crispie treats!





More Maleficent treats included rice crispie treats and cake pops!









They also had larger Mickey shaped cake pops.





Overall, Figment had a very good trip to Disneyland.  It was a lot of fun...tiring staying up for 24-hours, but still a lot of fun.  Check out his 24-hour day trip report for more food fun!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Thanks for posting.  I have never been to Marceline's and it looks like it is now must do.  I already have Clarabelle's on the list for the cute sink.


----------



## LongTimeFan

Thank you Figment. YUM. Love those cute Mickey sinks! Clarabelles will now be a must stop for me!  Not sure to go there first or to Marcelines confectionary. Hmmmoff to my fridge and pantry. Dont I have something good to eat somewhere?!


----------



## petals

I need an olaf marshmallow stick... I also need a Disney apple but cannot justify spending 10 dollars on an apple!


----------



## figment_jii

LongTimeFan said:


> Thank you Figment. YUM. Love those cute Mickey sinks! Clarabelles will now be a must stop for me!  Not sure to go there first or to Marcelines confectionary. Hmmmoff to my fridge and pantry. Dont I have something good to eat somewhere?!


A fair number of the treats at Marceline's are also at Trolley Treats, which adjacent to Clarabelle's.  It's the best of both worlds!  You can get the ice cream sundae and then follow-up with a chocolate/candy treat (or vice-a-versa).



petals said:


> I need an olaf marshmallow stick... I also need a Disney apple but cannot justify spending 10 dollars on an apple!


But...it's not just an apple.  It has caramel, chocolate, sprinkles, and decorations!    It's kind of funny, but I used to think that way too...at first I couldn't imagine spending $10 for an apple, but then I started to think about making them myself and going through all of the ingredients I'd need to get and the amount of work it would take, made spending the $10 much easier.


----------



## LongTimeFan

figment_jii said:


> A fair number of the treats at Marceline's are also at Trolley Treats, which adjacent to Clarabelle's.  It's the best of both worlds!  You can get the ice cream sundae and then follow-up with a chocolate/candy treat (or vice-a-versa).



Thanks! This is great (and tasty) info to have!


----------



## petals

figment_jii said:


> But...it's not just an apple.  It has caramel, chocolate, sprinkles, and decorations!    It's kind of funny, but I used to think that way too...at first I couldn't imagine spending $10 for an apple, but then I started to think about making them myself and going through all of the ingredients I'd need to get and the amount of work it would take, made spending the $10 much easier.



Keep talking your selling it to me!


----------



## Poohbug

I admit I have not had one of the DL apples but it has kind of become a tradition when I go to WDW to bring one back to my Mom.  They have always been very tasty with nice fresh apples.  They are huge and where are you going to get a candy apple decorated like that?  It's a fun, tasty souvenir that doesn't take up space in your house.


----------



## scrappymel

Thanks for the new pics, figment! The maleficent goodies are so cute!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

I thought of *Figment* the other day when I was looking at a newsletter from the Original Farmers Market (the one next to The Grove, in L.A.).  They are having their annual Taste of Farmers Market event in a couple of weeks, which I have inexplicably never gone to (even though I live super close).  It's only a one-night thing, and it happens on a weeknight instead of a weekend, which is odd.  There are 50-ish vendors and restaurants who are participating (the list has not yet been published) and offering up samples of their food and drinks, including The Gumbo Pot, Bob's Doughnuts and many, many more (all kinds of cuisine is represented at this event).

I'm not a particularly adventurous eater (I think that *Figment* is much more adventurous!!), but for $35 I think the Taste of Farmers Market is a great deal, and a great way to try a bunch of new stuff that I would otherwise be hesitant to try.  *Figment* has inspired me, and I might have to try out this event!


----------



## figment_jii

The Taste of Farmers Market event sounds like fun!  Sounds almost like a Food and Wine (without the Wine) festival, which are a lot of fun!

I just saw on the DIsneyland Today Facebook page that today is "National Ice Cream Soda" Day.  They posted a photo of a rootbeer float, so I thought...Figment can do that too!  He's only had a couple of rootbeer floats at DLR.

_Gibson Girl_





_Golden Horseshoe_





Then hopping over to WDW...
_Aloha Isles (Magic Kingdom)_





_Via Napoli_ - Figment's one real Ice Cream Soda dessert: Gelato Frizzante (San Pellegrino's "Aranciata" and vanilla gelato)


----------



## Sherry E

I love a good root beer float (there has to be a good ratio of root beer to ice cream, and the root beer cannot be too weak or too strong).  Also, I am fascinated by that "boot" from the Golden Horseshoe!

*figment_jii* -- I asked the Farmers Market on their Facebook page if there was a complete list of participating restaurants and which foods they will be serving up as part of this Taste event.  I think they are still working on putting the complete list together, but they replied:

"...we expect to have a complete list of participating merchants and their menu items ready a few days before the event, but we can excitedly say that nearly all of the Market's restaurants and grocers, including The Gumbo Pot, are participating. And, just added to the menu is truffle mac n' cheese from Planet Dailies and S'more Pies from Blaze Pizza! Hope to see you July 15!"

(The Gumbo Pot is serving up authentic jambalaya as their sample, by the way.)

But...S'more Pies?  What is that and where has it been all of my life?  It sounds like it must be a dessert pizza of some sort.  The other pizza place in the Market is probably serving up samples of _actual_ pizza, not dessert pizza.

Strangely -- and I know this sounds odd -- because there is so much fresh fruit at the Farmers Market, I actually kind of hope that some of the fruit stands serve up samples of delicious, juicy seasonal fruits!  (As I said, I'm not a very adventurous eater!)


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> But...S'more Pies?  What is that and where has it been all of my life?  It sounds like it must be a dessert pizza of some sort.  The other pizza place in the Market is probably serving up samples of _actual_ pizza, not dessert pizza.


The Papa Murphy Pizza place has a s'mores pizza.  It's basically pizza dough with marshmallows and chocolate chips on top.  It's very sweet, but kind of an interesting concept.  I've also seen cookie "pies" that were basically a huge graham-type cookie with chocolate chips and marshmallows.  If you do get one...take a photo and post it so we can all drool over it!  



Sherry E said:


> Strangely -- and I know this sounds odd -- because there is so much fresh fruit at the Farmers Market, I actually kind of hope that some of the fruit stands serve up samples of delicious, juicy seasonal fruits!  (As I said, I'm not a very adventurous eater!)


Um...doesn't your Farmer's Market fruit stands usually offer samples of their fruit?  The Farmer's Markets I've been to always have samples.  Each vendor usually has samples of most of the produce their selling (to help you decide if they're fruit is the best).  I love the peach samples, the blueberry samples, the strawberry samples, the kettle corn sample (okay, that's a not a fruit...but it comes from corn, right?)...


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> The Papa Murphy Pizza place has a s'mores pizza.  It's basically pizza dough with marshmallows and chocolate chips on top.  It's very sweet, but kind of an interesting concept.  I've also seen cookie "pies" that were basically a huge graham-type cookie with chocolate chips and marshmallows.  If you do get one...take a photo and post it so we can all drool over it!
> 
> 
> Um...doesn't your Farmer's Market fruit stands usually offer samples of their fruit?  The Farmer's Markets I've been to always have samples.  Each vendor usually has samples of most of the produce their selling (to help you decide if they're fruit is the best).  I love the peach samples, the blueberry samples, the strawberry samples, the kettle corn sample (okay, that's a not a fruit...but it comes from corn, right?)...



It could be up to the individual vendors' discretion on any given day, but the fruit stand people at this Farmers Market -- which is more of a shopping center/historical site/tourist destination with fruit stands in it than it is a traditional Farmers Market, though its origins were rooted in the traditional Farmers Market concept -- don't seem to be handing out samples when I'm there.   Maybe they do at other times that I don't see.  So I am hoping they will be a little more free with the samples for the Taste event!

On the other hand, See's Candy -- which is next door, in The Grove -- gives out samples as soon as you walk in the door, 365 days a year!  So that is always a good thing!






According to Food Holidays, today is:

_National Creative Ice Cream Flavor Day_



And, according to the National Day Calendar, today is:

_National Gingersnap Day_





Pictures?  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I'm just going to expand a bit further on this Taste of Farmers Market event that is taking place at the Original Farmers Market on Tuesday, July 15th (the one I am still debating on attending) -- because this board/forum is not only for DLR information, but also for California and SoCal information.  

I know that there are people lurking -- and some of them may be heading to SoCal, or living in SoCal -- and in need of other things to do (or eat, in keeping with the theme of this thread) while in L.A.  So I will post info for anyone out there who may be interested.

As I previously mentioned, some of the participants of Taste of Farmers Market, and their menus, will include:

The Gumbo Pot (_giving out samples of jambalaya_)

Blaze Pizza (_S'more Pies_)

Planet Dailies (_truffle mac n' cheese_)




Just released are the names of a few more vendors and their delectable delights (but the list is nowhere complete):

Short Order (_pulled pork sliders_ -- Yum!)

Deano's Gourmet Pizza (_mushroom ravioli_)

Tusquellas Fish & Oyster Bar (_smoked salmon tapas_)

Singapore's Banana Leaf (_mee goreng -- vegetarian fried noodles_)

Sushi a Go Go (_spicy tuna spoons_)

Magee's Kitchen (_assorted tacos_ -- which is odd, as they are known for their corned beef!)

Huntington Meats & Sausages (_tri-tip sandwiches_ -- Yum!)



I also read that _crepes_ will be given out (probably at The French Crepe Company -- that seems a likely conclusion!), and.... "_assorted desserts_" (which could be from any number of places, as there are many bakery counters, candy shops and ice cream stands around the Market!!!!


Additionally, the ticket price ($35 in advance or $40 at the door) includes "beer and wine sampling, two drink tickets (non-alcoholic), giveaways, live music and free parking"! 





On top of all of that food fun, Tuesday, July 15th is also the 80th birthday of the Farmers Market, and that celebration will start several hours before the Taste of Farmers Market begins.  

Included in the birthday celebration are: 

_Free cake_ from Normandie Bakery; and

_Granita iced beverages_ from Zia Valentina 






I should also be receiving a coupon for a free birthday cupcake at Sprinkles (in The Grove), and if I have received it by July 15th, I could just mosey over and get my cupcake too.  Not to mention, I should get a free birthday coupon for a treat at Starbucks.



So...although the complete list of 50+ vendors and participants of Taste of Farmers has not been released, between that event and the free cake at Normandie Bakery, and my free birthday treats... should I just make a whole day of it and do a "food crawl" sort of thing ("crawl" will probably be the right word for what I am doing after eating all of that food)?  

What are we thinking?  Should I do the Taste event?  Would everyone else do it if you were out here and available to go?   Does it sound like it's worthwhile?  I think that Mary Jo said she might go to the Taste as well.

Honestly, they almost had me sold at "S'more Pies," "pulled pork sliders" and "tri-tip sandwiches," but I am still trying to convince myself it's worth it!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> What are we thinking?  Should I do the Taste event?  Would everyone else do it if you were out here and available to go?   Does it sound like it's worthwhile?  I think that Mary Jo said she might go to the Taste as well.



Well, Figment and I might be a little bias, but it sounds almost like a mini Food & Wine style event.  If you can get a full meal out of it (which it looks like you can), it sounds like a pretty good deal.  Figment (and I) would be game to try most of the dishes you listed (except perhaps the spicy one), so I say "go for it!"


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Well, Figment and I might be a little bias, but it sounds almost like a mini Food & Wine style event.  If you can get a full meal out of it (which it looks like you can), it sounds like a pretty good deal.  Figment (and I) would be game to try most of the dishes you listed (except perhaps the spicy one), so I say "go for it!"



I think that, as more names of participants and their samples are released, it will be even more enticing to me.  For some reason, right now it appears as though most of the vendors being named (with the exception of a few) are the ones that are "newer" to the Market, and not some of the longstanding, mom & pop establishments that have been there for many decades (such as Patsy's Pizza, Gill's Old-Fashioned ice cream, Littlejohn's English Toffee, Charlie's, Bryan's Pit BBQ, etc.).  And Du-par's!  Where is Du-par's in all of this?  They have been at the Market forever.   I suspect that a lot of those older places will eventually participate too, though it will probably be a bigger financial hit to them to have to give out all of those samples!

I think I can probably get a full meal out of it and then some.  I don't drink beer, so I can skip that.   And there's free cake earlier in the day, for the 80th birthday!  I can just go from one food stand to another!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

That sounds so wonderful!


----------



## figment_jii

This week has several "National Food Days" for which Disneyland Resort should have several yummy items that could be used to celebrate the day!

July 6: Fried Chicken Day (it's almost over, but the Plaza Inn has a great offering; any others?)
July 7: Strawberry Sundae Day (Clarabelle's anyone?)
July 9: Sugar Cookie Day (so many choices!)
July 10: Pina Colada Day
July 11: Blueberry Muffin Day (any Mickey shaped muffins?  I know WDW used to have one!)
July 12: National Pecan Pie Day
July 13: French Fries Day (lots of these in DLR!)


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> This week has several "National Food Days" for which Disneyland Resort should have several yummy items that could be used to celebrate the day!
> 
> July 6: Fried Chicken Day (it's almost over, but the Plaza Inn has a great offering; any others?)
> July 7: Strawberry Sundae Day (Clarabelle's anyone?)
> July 9: Sugar Cookie Day (so many choices!)
> July 10: Pina Colada Day
> July 11: Blueberry Muffin Day (any Mickey shaped muffins?  I know WDW used to have one!)
> July 12: National Pecan Pie Day
> July 13: French Fries Day (lots of these in DLR!)





Just to give you something to add into the July 8th slot -- according to the National Day Calendar, July 8th is....

National Chocolate with Almonds Day


Sometimes the NDC calendar has exactly what the Food Holidays calendar has, and sometimes it has more or fewer listings than what Food Holidays has, so I am always checking both of them!  Here is the link to the NDC calendar at-a-glance - http://nationaldaycalendar.com/calendar-at-a-glance/


----------



## figment_jii

Today is National Sugar Cookie Day!  Disneyland has lots of sugar cookies! 

Figment hasn't actually had very many sugar cookies in Disneyland (or Disney World), but he did take a photo of this cookie (not sure if it's really a sugar cookie), but in honor of the starting of planning for Halloween...here is the Mickey bat cookie from last year!


----------



## keahgirl8

I used to love the sugar cookies, but they have change them over the years and they just aren't the same any more.


----------



## Sherry E

The Taste of Farmers Market event I have been talking about now has its full menu up (for the event this coming Tues., 7/15) -- and wow!  There are a lot of things I would skip, but there are many more things I would not skip. 

Look at this line-up of sampler foods and drinks (all for the bargain price of $35 if you buy in advance) -- scroll to the second page, which says "Welcome to Taste of Farmers Market":

http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1101527824990-704/ToFM+Guide+&+Map.pdf


I wouldn't even know where to begin with all of that food.  Even in small sample sizes, chowing down on sliders, sandwiches, pork fried rice, mini-pancakes, cookies, brownie bites, chicken, etc., etc., will add up fast.  I see why 4 hours are needed -- you basically have to pace yourself and start at exactly 5 p.m., eating and drinking all the way up to 9 p.m.

Well, I was waiting for the full menu to come out before I made my final decision.  I guess I know which way I am leaning now!

Again, I am also posting this info for any lurkers, SoCal residents or other people out there who may happen to be in the L.A. area this coming Tuesday.  It looks like a good (and filling) way to spend an evening!  

The Farmers Market is right next door to The Grove (which is where the famous American Girl Place is located -- and I know that a lot of Disneyland-visiting parents have had to visit American Girl Place on their longer trips in the past), so it's a fun little hotbed of activity.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

I really wish I was going to be in there area for that! It sounds like a nibblers delight!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> I really wish I was going to be in there area for that! It sounds like a nibblers delight!



*Michele --*

I think that those nibbles will be deceptively filling -- especially the ones that I would go for, like the BBQ pork, the sliders, the pork fried rice, the grilled chicken, the mini-pancakes, the baked goods, the tri tip sandwiches, the pizza, the tacos, etc.!  I don't even like Nutella but I am curious to try the crepe!

I wonder if there is anyone who actually hits alllllllllll of the places on that list to sample the free foods and drinks.  There must be someone who does, but I would imagine that many people just get too full after a while and give up.


I am actually trying to organize a "birthday food crawl."  Every year, as we all know, we can get certain free meals and what not for our birthdays -- for example, Earl of Sandwich gives out a coupon for a free birthday sandwich to everyone who is on their online mailing list.  

I usually don't bother with most of the free birthday stuff, other than the Catalina Express boat ride (because that is too good of an offer to pass up) and the EOS sandwich.   Some of the free goodies have to be used specifically on one's birthday (for example, my Catalina trip will have to take place on the actual birthday), and others have more leeway and a longer window of time.  

So this year I am trying to line up my birthday freebies, and use as many of them as I can before they expire, one by one! 

I already have a free El Pollo Loco birthday coupon that needs to be used.  I also have a coupon from Corner Bakery for a free mini-Bundt cake.  

I am waiting on my coupon from Sprinkles for a free cupcake; my Earl of Sandwich coupon;  my Starbucks coupon for a free treat;  my free pizza buffet coupon from Shakey's; my free pancakes coupon from IHOP; my free sub coupon from Jersey Mike's; my free meal coupon from Marmalade Café; my free ice cream from Baskin Robbins coupon, etc.  

Birthdays are our own individual holidays -- why not celebrate them, right?  I've never even gone into Denny's and gotten a free Grand Slam on my birthday -- and that is one of life's most enduring little pleasures!  I need to start taking advantage of the goodies that are there for the taking!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

figment_jii said:


> Just kidding!
> 
> Figment is a character from Epcot's Journey Into Imagination ride.  He's described in the original "One Little Spark" song by Professor Dreamfinder as:
> "Two tiny wings, eyes big and yellow
> Horns of a steer, but a loveable fellow
> From head to tail, he's royal purple pigment
> And there viola...you've got a Figment."
> You can still hear refrains of the song in the current version of the ride, but not the description.
> 
> He's not been in any movies and outside of Epcot, there really isn't much that he's in.  There are a few Imagineering books that have featured Figment.  So, unless you've been to Epcot, it would be understandable that you've not heard of Figment.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figment_(Disney_character)



I was looking through this thread for restaurant ideas and love the figment food pictures.  I actually made shirts with phrases from the original song with figment's picture for our last WDW trip. I loved Figment and Dreamfinder as a child.   But, even some of the CM's at Epcot didn't know of Dreamfinder or the original song.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh well.  So much for my grand plan to do the Taste of Farmers Market event.  I got an unexpected FedEx alert that a package was due to be delivered today, requiring my signature.  It could show up anytime between now and 8 p.m.

I can't leave the house and "hope" that another neighbor will sign for the package.  I have terrible luck with package deliveries in this neighborhood, and have had some items go missing forever, and/or simply not get to me until 2 days after they were delivered.  I can't risk it.  I have to stay here.

I wish this event at Farmers Market took place: 1) On a weekend day; and 2) For more than one day -- like at least over 2 days!  One day only -- a Tuesday, no less, starting at 5 p.m., when many people are just getting out of work -- is crazy.  If this had been a 2-day event I could have gone tomorrow instead of trying to go today.


----------



## figment_jii

trainingupmy4princes said:


> I was looking through this thread for restaurant ideas and love the figment food pictures.  I actually made shirts with phrases from the original song with figment's picture for our last WDW trip. I loved Figment and Dreamfinder as a child.   But, even some of the CM's at Epcot didn't know of Dreamfinder or the original song.


I've run into CM that didn't even know who Figment was!  I suppose, as big as WDW is, that's bound to happen.



Sherry E said:


> Oh well.  So much for my grand plan to do the Taste of Farmers Market event.  I got an unexpected FedEx alert that a package was due to be delivered today, requiring my signature.  It could show up anytime between now and 8 p.m.


That's a bummer...sorry to hear that you'll miss out.  Maybe if you're lucky, the package will show up soon and you can still make it to the event before the after work crowds show up.


----------



## lucysmom

Oh Sherry! I am so sorry that you could not attend the nibbler night at the FM. Let's just assume that it was so horribly crowded that it made waiting in lines for snacks impossible. Sometimes those events sound better than they turn out to be. Here's hoping you get a really fun package in the delivery.


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> Oh Sherry! I am so sorry that you could not attend the nibbler night at the FM. Let's just assume that it was so horribly crowded that it made waiting in lines for snacks impossible. Sometimes those events sound better than they turn out to be. Here's hoping you get a really fun package in the delivery.



*lucysmom --*

Sadly, the package I was expecting wasn't anything fun.  It was a replacement part for a scanner doodad that I have.  I knew it was coming eventually, but I didn't think it would get here this week!  When I got the email alert last night -- and it said that I had to sign for it -- I thought, "Of all the days that thing could arrive, it would have to be a day when I was going to do something else!"  I wish that the Taste event was held on more than one evening, but, alas...it was not to be!  I really, really wanted to go!

If package deliveries weren't so unpredictable and iffy in my building, I might have been able to arrange for someone else to sign for it....but that's a whole separate story!

Fortunately, I had not bought my ticket to the Taste event yet.  Something told me to hold off on getting the ticket -- and when I get those feelings that tell me to hold off on buying tickets, it usually turns out to be for a good reason.  It's happened with the MHP before, where I had planned to buy a ticket for a certain MHP night and then I 'got that feeling' and held off.  It turned out to be for the best when something else came up.

Mary Jo, however, DID attend the Taste event.  So I'm sure she'll be talking about it on a podcast or something.

In any case, at least I have a free boat ride to Catalina coming up next week, and I am in the process of strategically assembling my birthday freebies as they come in, so that I can use them in a logical way.  In other words, if I have free food gifts at more than one shop/restaurant in the same location, like Sprinkles and Starbucks at The Grove and Farmers Market, respectively, I can hit each place one by one, then go to another location the next day and hit the next few places (such as Corner Bakery and Which 'Wich).  I don't want to be running around, back and forth, in a way that makes no sense.  So I have to hit all the birthday freebies systematically!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm sorry to hear that you miss the Taste of Farmers Market event Sherry. I can understand with getting packages through the mail and you have to be home for it to get here and sign for it. I have lost packages when I wasn't present and someone else signed it for me. It can be frustrating where you have to wait for the package to arrive when you are planning on doing something that day and find out that the tracking showed it got delivered but it didn't arrived.

That is nice that you were able to get a free boat ride to the Catalina Islands next week.


Here are some pictures from the Blue Bayou.

New Orleans Gumbo




Le Special de Monte Cristo Sandwich


----------



## christinaspring

The Taste of Farmer's Market was amaaaazzing.  I will spare the details so as not to bum you out Sherry, but will say to definitely try and make it happen next year!  I had such a lovely evening with my mom and DD, and omg the yummies!

I originally heard about it here on this thread, so I wanted to pop in and say thank you.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm sorry to hear your missed the event _Sherry_.  Hopefully next year you'll be able to go!


----------



## kylie71

Brett: The Monte Cristo looks good... I have never been brave enough to try it!!  Is it too greasy??

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *figment_jii* and *Bret*!  I was sad to have missed it but it couldn't be avoided.

​



christinaspring said:


> The Taste of Farmer's Market was amaaaazzing.  I will spare the details so as not to bum you out Sherry, but will say to definitely try and make it happen next year!  I had such a lovely evening with my mom and DD, and omg the yummies!
> 
> I originally heard about it here on this thread, so I wanted to pop in and say thank you.



You're welcome, *christinaspring*!  

I really appreciate that you reported back about it!  I'm so glad that my referral/mention/suggestion about the Taste of FM actually paid off for someone!  

When I mentioned the Taste of FM here, I figured people would be thinking, "But this is a Disneyland-only dining thread."

The thing is, this whole section of the board is for California, the West and DLR, and I don't think we have a separate dining thread like this one in the SoCal sub-forum.  

Plus, I know that many people visit SoCal for an extended period of time, and are often looking for other things to do on certain days when they are not at Disneyland (especially now that the Hoppers are limited to 5 days!).  

Also, a lot of people who visit DLR make the trek up to the American Girl store at The Grove, and having an extra event to go to could make the drive more worthwhile.

And, of course, there are always lurkers out there.  So I knew if I mentioned the Taste -- especially because it seemed like such a good value -- someone out there would be interested.  I just didn't think that anyone would actually report back!

I saw Mary Jo's pictures from the event and I saw the couple of photos posted on the Farmers Market Facebook page, so I know what I missed and I am bummed out (especially because I live soooooooo close to FM) -- but I still want to hear about it from anyone who went!!!

The last 2 or three years or so I have not been able to make it to the Taste -- which seems crazy because it's literally right up the street.  Something in the universe seems to want to prevent me from going!


To anyone following out there -- the Taste of Farmers Market (while only taking place on one single weekday) happens every year in July, usually in this same week of the month.   

Next year, if a lot of people are headed to Disneyland for the 60th anniversary week (which would be this same week, but in 2015) and you want another activity to do during your trip, consider driving up to L.A. and adding in the Taste of Farmers Market to your itinerary.  The smaller, longtime vendors/restaurants and the newer, more modern establishments take part in the event, so you get a good mix of old and new, and the food and drinks are bountiful!  Plus, the price is very reasonable ($35 or $40) for all of the food you get!


----------



## BriannaRuth

So after being on this board for a couple of years, I thought I'd finally take the time to learn to upload pictures.  Success!  Here are a couple from Carthay Circle from my last trip:

Dessert and after dinner drinks at Carthay Circle.  If I remember correctly, the dessert may have been a chocolate banana bread pudding.  Drinks are a chocolate martini and a coffee drink of some sort.  All were good.





My husband had their specialty Manhattan with the ice sphere in it in the lounge.  He said it was great.





Here's the empty drink showing the ice sphere:





One of the bar itself at Carthay:





All in all, we thought the lounge and dessert at Carthay were great.  In between was not as good.  The food was ok but the service was pretty lousy in the restaurant.  It was very slow and the server wasn't familiar with menu items and couldn't make wine recommendations.  I felt like I was at this beautiful restaurant with a server from Denny's.  I'd go back for drinks and maybe an appetizer in the lounge, though.


----------



## figment_jii

Aren't the ice spheres cool?  If you ever get down to the bar, it's interesting to watch them being made.  The bartender starts with cylinder of perfectly clear ice.  He then puts on the machine and the top slowly falls, "melting" the ice until only a sphere remains.

The Machine:





With an ice cylinder:





The machine has finished and the ice sphere is done:


----------



## mvf-m11c

kylie71 said:


> Brett: The Monte Cristo looks good... I have never been brave enough to try it!!  Is it too greasy??
> 
> --Lori



The Monte Cristo at BB looks very appetizing and they were good. I only finished half of it since I was full. I always wanted to try the Monte Cristo at BB and compare it to the one at CO. I knew that I wasn't going to finish it since it is just like the one at CO When I compare them both of them at BB and CO, I like the BB where you had three different sauces to choose from which CO had only one. The price at BB is a little bit more than at CO but you do get the NO Gumbo with it which is about the same price if you get it at CO. It wasn't too greasy in my opinion. But it did fill me up so quickly after I finished the second one.


----------



## kylie71

Thanks Brett, one of these trips, maybe it's worth splitting with somebody...  I know I cannot eat a whole one....  too rich!  

Thank You for the review!  

--Lori


----------



## BriannaRuth

figment_jii said:


> Aren't the ice spheres cool?  If you ever get down to the bar, it's interesting to watch them being made.  The bartender starts with cylinder of perfectly clear ice.  He then puts on the machine and the top slowly falls, "melting" the ice until only a sphere remains.



We were at the bar but missed that!  We're going again in a few weeks so I'll try to see it this time!  Thanks.


----------



## figment_jii

How did we miss this one!  According to the Disney Parks Blog yesterday (7/18) was National Ice Cream Day!  Disneyland (and Disney World) have so many yummy Ice Cream treats!
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...sney-parks-treats-for-national-ice-cream-day/

Gone, but not forgotten...the Trolley Sundae from Clarabelle's





And the current version, the Mickey Pants Kitchen Sink Sundae


----------



## Lights_Out

I've been meaning to ask... does anybody know if they serve bbq ribs anywhere else on the resort? I absolutely loved Taste Pilots Grill's ribs, but they were taken off the menu!  

Thanks!


----------



## kaoden39

Lights_Out said:


> I've been meaning to ask... does anybody know if they serve bbq ribs anywhere else on the resort? I absolutely loved Taste Pilots Grill's ribs, but they were taken off the menu!
> 
> Thanks!




I believe that they are sold at Big Thunder Bbq.


----------



## Lights_Out

kaoden39 said:


> I believe that they are sold at Big Thunder Bbq.


So it's _just_ at Big Thunder BBQ huh? ...that's kinda what I thought and what I was afraid of  

Thank you for replying!


----------



## kaoden39

Lights_Out said:


> So it's _just_ at Big Thunder BBQ huh? ...that's kinda what I thought and what I was afraid of
> 
> Thank you for replying!



They might have ribs other places. If you look on allears.net there are menus of all the food sold.


You're welcome.


----------



## Lights_Out

kaoden39 said:


> They might have ribs other places. If you look on allears.net there are menus of all the food sold.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



Yeah I've checked, but couldn't find anything 

Do you (or anyone) know if you can ask for just ribs at Big Thunder BBQ?  (I'm not much of a chicken person)


----------



## kaoden39

Lights_Out said:


> Yeah I've checked, but couldn't find anything
> 
> Do you (or anyone) know if you can ask for just ribs at Big Thunder BBQ?  (I'm not much of a chicken person)




I don't really know, but I do know that it never hurts to ask.


----------



## love2go2disney2

I saw, where Flo's was serving ribs for limited time.


----------



## BriannaRuth

According to touringplans app, they have a rib lunch and rib dinner at BTMBBQ.   Also ribs at House of Blues in DTD, Storytellers (pork sticky ribs), the Lounge at Steakhouse 55 (shortribs), ESPN Zone, Rainforest Café, Hearthstone Lounge bar menu, baby back ribs at Catal, "chilmole ribs" at Tortilla Joes, and  a Surf and Turf with short ribs at PCH Grill.  A number of rib choices at Rainforest.

Can't personally vouch for any of these, but that's according to TouringPlans.


----------



## purple figment

Lights_Out said:


> Do you (or anyone) know if you can ask for just ribs at Big Thunder BBQ?  (I'm not much of a chicken person)



Big Thunder is an all you care to eat family style meal so just let the server know that you only want ribs.  We start with ribs and chicken in the bucket, but for seconds we always ask for just ribs.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just three more days and my niece and I will be sharing these lovely bad boys!!!  Yummy!!!


----------



## Lights_Out

Thank you to everyone that answered my question!  
purple figment, that's great to know! I think we might just do that then...


----------



## Lights_Out

tlovesdis said:


> Just three more days and my niece and I will be sharing these lovely bad boys!!!  Yummy!!!



That's our favorite meal combination at Disneyland!


----------



## tlovesdis

Lights_Out said:


> That's our favorite meal combination at Disneyland!



They are the best!  So yummy!  But definitley have to share!!!


----------



## tweedlemom

tlovesdis said:


> Just three more days and my niece and I will be sharing these lovely bad boys!!!  Yummy!!!



Oooh, what are they???


----------



## tlovesdis

tweedlemom said:


> Oooh, what are they???



The three cheese monte cristo and pomme frites from Cafe Orleans!!!


----------



## figment_jii

tweedlemom said:


> Oooh, what are they???



I'm pretty sure the fries on the left are the Pomme Frites from Cafe Orleans.  The sandwich on the right, looks like the Monte Cristo (not sure if that's the version from the Blue Bayou or Cafe Orleans).


----------



## Mommavilla

Hi 

We have dinner reservations for our trip in September  Their menu states they have a carving station, fresh catch of the day, and fresh veggies. Has anyone been there recently who can be a bit more specific. Any pictures to drool over? 
Thanks


----------



## tlovesdis

Just returned from a quick weekend trip!  Didn't take many food pics, but did take these!  The top right is Chicken Tortilla Soup in a breadbowl from Pacific Wharf Cafe in DCA and the bottom right is Espresso Chip ice cream from Ghiradelli!  The two on the left are the pomme frittes and the three cheese monte cristo from Cafe Orleans!  YUM!!


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All!  This thread has been pretty quiet of late!  Figment (and I) were hoping to start up the new thread pretty soon...(maybe with photos from our upcoming Halloween trip!)...

Well, today is "National Honey Month" day (not sure about the month-part), but does anyone have any great "honey" items from Disneyland to share?

Figment didn't eat this, but he did think it was pretty cute...the Hunny Pot Apple from Pooh's Corner:


----------



## smiley_face2

Mommavilla said:


> Hi
> 
> We have dinner reservations for our trip in September  Their menu states they have a carving station, fresh catch of the day, and fresh veggies. Has anyone been there recently who can be a bit more specific. Any pictures to drool over?
> Thanks



I know somewhere there is a huge posting of food pictures listed by location.. maybe someone else here remembers the thread? I will have a look and see if I can find it. The carving station there is soooooo good!! as is the salmon they cook... 

here is one of my all time favorite threads..... it's why the sig fairy put that little quote in my avatar... lol
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2874235

found this so far look at post number 3 ....  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2959483&highlight=goofy+s+kitchen


----------



## figment_jii

smiley_face2 said:


> I know somewhere there is a huge posting of food pictures listed by location.. maybe someone else here remembers the thread? I will have a look and see if I can find it.


I know that there is a categorized food list for WDW up on the Disney Restaurants board.  I don't recall seeing a similar list for Disneyland, but if you do find one, please post the link here!


----------



## smiley_face2

figment_jii said:


> I know that there is a categorized food list for WDW up on the Disney Restaurants board.  I don't recall seeing a similar list for Disneyland, but if you do find one, please post the link here!



I am still searching.... I know it is here somewhere!! lol.... after a few years on these boards it's easy to lose track of things! That apple by the way..... Autumn is the only time of year we have never been to DL! and it is my very favourite time of year!! It is beautiful here then so that's why....but it is on my bucket list to get down there then. We shall see...this just may be the year! It has been a whole 9 months since our last trip...that is a long time!


----------



## figment_jii

Today is "Better Breakfast Month" according to the Food.com calendar!  Anyone have any yummy breakfast photos from Disneyland?  

Here are a few of my favorite DLR breakfasts (I also included brunch!).

Riverbelle Terrace, The Steamboat - Three Fluffy Pancakes, Scrambled Eggs, and Sausage.





Riverbelle Terrace, Cinnamon Roll (this is my idea of a breakfast!)





Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, Chicken & Waffles - Wilted baby arugula, andouille sausage, mushrooms, maple-butter sauce.


----------



## petals

Someone post pictures from trader sams and of the breakfast at surfs up please


----------



## figment_jii

*Figments Halloween Adventure*

Figment and his family went to Disneyland to celebrate HalloweenTime.  Its one of Figments favorite times of the year.  Hes grown to like Haunted Mansion Holiday and likes to explore the Halloween Carnival at Big Thunder Ranch.  Mickeys Halloween Party is one of his favorite activities at Disneyland.  Figments other favorite activity is dining!  As usually, he ate and snacked his way through Disneyland Resort.

*French Market* (Lunch)
Figment started his Disneyland vacation with a trip to the French Market in New Orleans Square.  The restaurant is always decorated in honor of Nightmare Before Christmas while Haunted Mansion Holiday is being presented.  This year, there was a special entrée and dessert in honor of HalloweenTime.

_Shrimp PoBoy (Warm)_  The French Market was serving two different versions of the Shrimp PoBoy.  They had their usually cold sandwich and a special version that had popcorn shrimp.  Figment opted to try both.  The HalloweenTime version was very good.  The remoulade was very flavorful and the popcorn shrimp were nice and crispy.  The sanwhich had a little too much bread, so Figment ended up eating just the sandwhich filling and forgoing the bread.









_Shrimp PoBoy (Cold)_  This version was very similar to the HalloweenTime version, but the shrimp were not deep fried.  It was still good, but again, there was a bit too much bread.





_French Quarter Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven-roasted Half Chicken, Smashed Potatoes and Seasonal Vegetables.  This is one of Figments favorite items at French Market.  The chicken is very flavorful and very moist.





_Sally Coffin Cake_  For dessert, Figment had to try to the HalloweenTimes special: the Sally Coffin  Cake.  It was very rich mousse cake, with a chocolate shell bottom, and pearls.  It was very rich, but very good!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I love it when Figment goes to DLR.  Thanks for posting pictures of his eating adventures.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment’s Halloween Adventure*...

*Jolly Holiday* (Snack/Dinner)
Figment’s favorite place to get a snack and do some people watching is Jolly Holiday.  There are very good entrees (soups, salads, sandwiches) and excellent desserts.  This time, he tried several of the new seasonal items.

_Pumpkin Cupcake_ – Figment thought this was a very cute cupcake.  It was a Mickey pumpkin!  The cupcake itself was not pumpkin (which was okay with Figment because he’s not a huge fan of pumpkin).  It was more like an apple spice cake.





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ – This was one of Figment’s favorite desserts on this trip!  It was a large(ish) macaron with a raspberry cream filling and fresh raspberries.  The macaron shell was crisp and slightly chewy.  The cream was sweet, but the raspberry were slightly tart, so it was a great combination!









_Chocolate Mickey Macaron_ – Jolly Holiday’s other Mickey Macaron was filled with chocolate mousse.  It was rich, but good (but Figment liked the raspberry one better).









_S’Mores Bar_ – Oh my!  This was Figment’s other favorite dessert on this trip!  It had a very rich Carmel-chocolate base inside the crust with dollops of chocolate mousse, topped with a graham cracker and marshmallow.  It was so rich, but so good!  They only have a limited quantity per day, so if you wait until the end of the day, they may be sold out (Figment found out the hard way).









_Éclair_ – Figment had the éclair with pearls.  It was yummy (slightly messy to eat, but tasty).





_Chocolate-Peanut Butter Whoopie Pie_ – This was very rich, but very good.  The shell was moist and chocolaty, but the filling was where most of the flavor came from.  It was like eating peanut butter flavored frosting.  Very good, but very sweet.





_Mickey Bat Cookie_ – The first time Figment saw this cookie, he thought the orange spots were messy flakes from some other cookies, but then a closer inspection revealed they were the vampire’s fangs!  So cute!  Figment liked this shortbread cookie; it had a buttery flavor and was fairly moist.









_ Corn Chowder_ – Figment decided to try both of the soups being offered at Jolly Holiday that night.  He felt that the corn chowder was a little on the thin side (it was not as creamy as Storyteller’s version), but it had a “fair amount” of corn kernels and potatoes in it.





_Tomato Basil Soup with Grilled Cheese Sandwich Pieces_ – Figment has had the tomato basil soup before, so he wanted to try it with the grilled cheese pieces this time.  The grilled cheese tasted good once dipped in the soup, but he liked the soup better.





*River Belle Terrace* (Breakfast)
Figment decided to have breakfast at the River Belle Terrace one morning.  He wanted to get the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait (Mickey, Donald, and Goofy in the Quicksand), so he had to eat at the River Belle Terrace.  Breakfast is a nice option because he could sit outside and people watch.

_Steamboat_ - Three Fluffy Pancakes, Scrambled Eggs, and Sausage.  The pancakes were nice and fluffy and the sausage was actually pretty moist and good.  Figment didn’t remember the topping bar last time, but he enjoyed adding strawberry and apple topping to his pancakes.









_Fruit Plate and Sausage_ – Figment also had the fruit plate and a side of sausage for breakfast.  The fruit plate was pretty good.  The melons were sweet, as were the pineapple and grapes.  The strawberries were a bit tart.







2tinkerbell said:


> I love it when Figment goes to DLR.  Thanks for posting pictures of his eating adventures.


Thanks!


----------



## love2go2disney2

Thanks Figment!! Everything looks soo good.  Cant wait to try the Mickey raspberry macaroon!!  The toppings bar, is a great a idea, I do not remember that being there either!!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figments Halloween Adventure*...

*Carnation Café* (Lunch)
Figment decided to have an early lunch at Carnation Café.  The interior seating area is actually bigger than he thought it was, so it was nice to eat inside in the air conditioning (it was getting hot outside).  Figment even saw Chef Oscar at Carnations; he came around to every table to say hello.

_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  Figment started his meal with the Baked Potato Soup.  It is nice and creamy (but not overwhelmingly rich), with chunks of potatoes in it.  It was yummy!





_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_  Figment loves pickles and he really enjoyed the fried pickles at Carnations.  Crispy on the outside and dill pickle(y) on the inside! 





_Homemade Meatloaf_  Figment decided to try something different and ordered the meatloaf (which surprised his family because he hadnt really mentioned wanting meatloaf in the past).  It is a mixture of beef and pork served with ketchup glaze, mashed potatoes, mushroom gravy, and seasonal vegetables.  The portion was very large and it was pretty good.





_Sourdough Bacon Cheese Melt_  An Angus chuck patty, Pepper Jack Cheese, Grilled Onions, Hickory Smoked Bacon, and Spicy House Sauce on Grilled Sourdough with fries.  Figment isnt a fan of pepper jack cheese, so he substituted plain jack cheese.  Figment thought it was a very large melt and he couldnt finish the whole thing.  It was very good, and not at all spicy.





_Turkey Sandwich_ - Smoked Turkey, Tomatoes, Monterey Jack, Lettuce, and Mustard Aioli.  Figment enjoyed the sandwich, but it was a little dry.  He ended up skipping the bread and just eating the filling.  It was pretty good that way!





*Redd Rocketts Pizza Port * (Dinner)
Figment opted to have a quick dinner at Redd Rocketts before MHP.  He sat in the back where he could watch guests go into the Big Hero Six preview or head up the ramp towards SMGG.  Its a little quieter back there and there are booths!

_Celestial Caesar Chicken Salad_ - Grilled chicken breast atop crisp romaine lettuce, tossed in Caesar dressing with croutons and freshly grated Parmesan cheese.  The salad had lots of chicken and good flavor.  The croutons are huge!





_Asian Chicken Salad_ - Marinated chicken, lettuce, cabbage, mandarin oranges and carrots tossed in a hoisin-soy vinaigrette, topped with sesame seeds, toasted almonds and won-ton strips. This is Figments other go to salad at Redd Rocketts.  It has lots of chicken and mandarin oranges.







love2go2disney2 said:


> Thanks Figment!! Everything looks soo good.  Cant wait to try the Mickey raspberry macaroon!!  The toppings bar, is a great a idea, I do not remember that being there either!!


Thanks!  The raspberry macaroon was soooo good!  I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## GatorChris

Wow! Between the Chocolate Mickey Macaroon, the Chocolate eclair, and that chocolate PB whoopie pie, I can see my pancreas shutting down on our next trip.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figments Halloween Adventure*...

*Café Orleans * (Lunch)
Café Orleans is one of Figments favorite places to eat.  It only really works in good weather because if it rains they arent open!  He likes to eat there and watch the hustle and bustle of New Orleans Square.

_Mint Julep_  This is one of Figments favorite drinks at Disneyland.  It doesnt really taste anything like a real mint julep, but Figment likes this one much better. 





_New Orleans Gumbo_  A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with Cajun-style "dirty rice".  This is one of Figments favorite items at Café Orleans.  The gumbo is mild (not very spicy), but very flavorful.  It goes great with pomme frites.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is Figments other favorite item at Café Orleans.  So yummy (and it goes great with the gumbo).





_Crescent City Salad_ - Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon on top of fresh Spinach and Mixed Baby Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  Figment really liked this salad.  It was nice and light.  The salmon was very moist and flavorful. Figment did have to ask for extra dressing, because some of the salad didnt really have any.





*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ* (Lunch)
Figment went to Big Thunder Ranch BBQ for lunch one day.  He really likes the ribs, the beans, and the cornbread.  There is always lots of good food to eat!







GatorChris said:


> Wow! Between the Chocolate Mickey Macaroon, the Chocolate eclair, and that chocolate PB whoopie pie, I can see my pancreas shutting down on our next trip.


 They were all very good and worth a trip to Jolly Holiday.  Just make sure to get there on the earlier side (don't wait until closing like I did one night), because some things do sell out!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figments Halloween Adventure*...

*Carthay Circle Lounge* (Dinner)
Figment enjoys eating at the Lounge.  It doesnt take reservations, so its first come, first serve so he opted to eat early to avoid being told the Lounge is full (he had it happen to him once before).  There are several tables scattered throughout the Lounge and restaurant waiting area.  The menu is small, but generally very good.

_Lobster Pad Thai Imperial Roll_ - with Cashew Tamarind Sauce.  This is Figments favorite dish at Carthay Cricle Lounge.  There are large, yummy pieces of lobster inside each piece of the roll. 





_Vietnamese Twice Cooked Beef Tacos_ - with Fresh Pineapple Mint Salsa.  Figment has had these tacos before and last time they were much better.  This time, they were a bit too salty for Figments taste.  Figment thinks the underlying flavors were good, but the salt was just too strong.





_Duck Confit Sliders_ - with Apricot Conserve, Watercress, Crisp Onions, and Taleggio Cheese.  Figment really likes duck and he liked these sliders.  The duck was moist and flavorful and the pretzel rolls were fun to eat.





*Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen* (Sunday Brunch)
Traditionally Figment has brunch at Brennans Jazz Kitchen before heading home.  He loves the food and the opportunity to people watch while eating.

_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  Figment likes to have a light salad before heading home.  The salad has a good mixture of items and a very tasty dressing.





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - New Orleans style BBQ sauce, andouille grits.  This is one of Figments favorite dishes at Brennans.  Its on the slightly spicier side, but the shrimp are really tasty and the grits are smooth and creamy.





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Pontalba potatoes & Creole hollandaise.  This is one of Figments other favorite items at Brennans.  It was delicious!





Next time...snacks!


----------



## sweethannah

I love your food updates! They bring back great memories and they also make me want to go back all over again!

I had the crab cakes at Brennan's one year and they were so good. DH loves the appy platter  

We also enjoyed the Lounge very much and had one of each roll. The Lobster roll was delicious. The Lounge was probably one of my most favourite dining experiences in DCA. I had an amazing Gin and Tonic and DH tried a flight of whiskeys. It is definitely an experience I hope to try again on my next trip - whenever that may be!


----------



## figment_jii

According to Disneyland Today's Facebook page, today's food day is National Sundae Day! 

Here are two of my favorite sundaes: the Oswald and the Strawberry sundae, both at Clarabelle's in DCA.





Who else has a favorite sundae?


----------



## Jennafoo

This thread was such a huge help to me in planning my recent trip. I notice that Figment is doing a lot of the heavy lifting, so I thought I'd jump in with some reviews of my own! I'm starting off with drinks I tried in both parks. I don't really drink alcohol, so these are all non-alcoholic.

*Mint Julep (Mint Julep Bar, DLP, $3.29*)*




We start off with the Big Daddy: the Disneyland Mint Julep. I've heard there is no middle ground on this drink; you either love it or hate it. Plant me firmly in the "hate it" garden. I really didn't expect to like it because I'm not a huge fan of mint drinks (that aren't chocolate) but this wasn't even that minty. It was just ... weird. And artificial tasting. It left an odd aftertaste, too.

*Louisiana Lemonade (Blue Bayou, DLP, $6.29)*




I _loved_ this. It tasted fresh, not artificial. It had a very "grown up" lemonade taste, tangy but not too sour at once. It comes with a glow cube, too, so you don't feel too grown up! Best of both worlds.

*Boysen Apple Freeze (Maurice's Treats, DLP, $9.99 in Souvenir Mug, $4.69 in Cup)*




My absolute favorite drink, hands down. I had two. There are lots of layers of flavor in this: sweet frozen apple juice, a very tart foam on top and the boysenberry syrup to balance everything out. You really need to let the layers blend to get the true flavor (and don't try and treat that sour foam like whipped cream; big mistake!).

*Caramel Apple Hot Cider (Jolly Holiday, DLP, $3.29 Regular, $3.69 Large)*




This was a seasonal drink for Halloween (though it may be available for the winter holidays, as well). This was delicious: A fresh apple cider with just a hint of caramel sweetness and not much spice (maybe a bit of cinnamon), served warm. It was the perfect breakfast when combined with a Matterhorn Macaroon!

*Ramone's "Pear of Dice" Soda (Cozy Cone Motel, DCA, $3.59)*




I picked this up on a very warm morning between rides on Radiator Springs Racers, and it was the perfect refreshing cool down. It seems to be Sprite with a dash of prickly pear syrup. The syrup adds a bit of sweetness without being too cloying. I was sad when it was gone.

I also had the *Wildberry Lemonade* at Carthay Circle ($4.50), but no pics, I'm afraid. (I had a bad experience there which I won't go into here, but you can read about it in the trip report in my signature; I didn't take many pics of that meal). This seemed to be more about the berries than the lemonade, and it was a tad tart. It also had chunks of muddled fruit which I didn't like; I have texture issues with food, so this was unappealing. I didn't care for this.

*_Prices could change; these were as of my trip._


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All!  Part of Figment's Family went down to Disneyland for a trip with their friend's family.  Not as many photos as normal (and not Figment in them!), but tried a few new things.  Figgy is fairly sure his family could comment on the food for him (they know his tastes, after all!  )

*Uva Bar* - this was an entirely new restuarant for Figment's family member.  We sat outside on a Saturday evening and enjoyed some tapas style dishes.  It was very busy in DTD (probably because of the Avengers Marathon).  The Uva Bar was pretty busy.  It had a nice lively feel to it; the only downside is that you can smell cigarettes from the seating area if  folks were smoking in DTD and walking or standing nearby.

_Manchego Cheese Salad_ - Wild arugula, Manchego cheese, shallots, apples, dates, candied walnuts and toasted walnut vinaigrette.  The salad was very good; it was pretty light and refreshing.





_Albondigas and Brava Potatoes_ - Piquillo-tomato sauce, crumbled manchego cheese, garlic aioli.  These were little meatballs in a tomato sauce.  Good flavor, but the potatoes were a little bland.





_Corn Arepas_ - Seared corn cakes topped with pulled pork, avocado, mojo sauce, cilantro, shaved red onion.  These were very good; lots of flavor.





_Shi****o Peppers_ - Sea salt, lemon garlic emulsion on seared peppers.  Yikes!  These were spicy!





_Sea Salt Garlic Fries_ - Served with ketchup and buttermilk ranch.  These fried were very good; not heavy on the garlic flavor, but strong enough that you knew it was garlic.


----------



## sophies*mom

My kidless trip is quickly approaching, I need to see some new yummies! Anyone have anything recent to share? I need to figure out where to eat. My hubby and I are going down for our anniversary


----------



## tlovesdis

I was at DLR Dec 6-8!  Here are some yummy things we ate!

*Mac and Cheese Hot Dog from Refreshment Corner.  LOVED!!!*






*Special of the day...Pork Tamale and Cheese Enchiladas from Rancho.  Very tasty!!*






*Breakfast Tamale from Flo's.  My favorite breakfast item!!!*






*Jambalaya from Blue Bayou.  Pretty good, but very spicy!!*






*Super yummy gingerbread from the Grand Californian!*






*Cheese on a stick from Corn Dog Castle.  My niece and I LOVE these!*






*Birthday Mousse from Wine Country Trattoria!  Delish!*


----------



## tlovesdis

A few more...

*These were pretty tasty*






*Had to have one of these!*






*Free birthday cupcake from Rainforest.  It was actually yummy!  It was angel food cake and a yummy frosting!*






*Gingerbread man from Starbucks.  He was yummy!!*


----------



## sophies*mom

Everything looks yummy!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill* - I had a chance to try a few items from Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill in the Pacific Wharf area of DCA back in November.  For the most part the food was okay (and filling), but it wasn't really thing to "write home" about.

_Soft Tacos Monterrey_ - Chicken with seared peppers and onions, topped with cheese served in warm flour tortillas.





_Carne Asada and Chicken Tamale_ - Marinated and Grilled Beef cooked to perfection served with a Chicken Tamale and warm flour tortillas.  It was okay, but the beef was tough.  The tamale had pretty good flavor and the salsa was spicy!


----------



## smadath

Figment has such cute little hats! 

He can have my Fried Pickles. though.  

Thanks for the reviews, love eating vicariously through Figment!


----------



## lucysmom

Doesn't Figment like Mexican food?


----------



## sophies*mom

figment_jii said:


> _Carne Asada and Chicken Tamale_ - Marinated and Grilled Beef cooked to perfection served with a Chicken Tamale and warm flour tortillas.  It was okay, but the beef was tough.  The tamale had pretty good flavor and the salsa was spicy!




I got this when we were there last in April 2013 and the carne asada was tough for me too. Bummer that they haven't prepared it any better since then.
http://www.disboards.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## krispin41

tlovesdis said:


> I was at DLR Dec 6-8!  Here are some yummy things we ate!
> 
> *Mac and Cheese Hot Dog from Refreshment Corner.  LOVED!!!*



I had this too and LOVED it!!! Washed it down with a cherry Coke. YUM!


----------



## figment_jii

lucysmom said:


> Doesn't Figment like Mexican food?



Figment likes Mexican food; he just wasn't very impressed with the offerings from Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill.  They were okay, but they weren't as good (to him) as some of the other CS offerings in DLR.


----------



## spacemermaid

Pics from my trip last week: 



 

I'd never eaten at Wine Country Trattoria before & was really craving some seafood pasta...here is their delicious shrimp scampi with campanelle pasta. The sauce was amazing and the shrimp were big and fresh. My only complaint: the portion was rather small. Otherwise...A+++ 





Chili cone and Pear-a-Dice soda from Cozy Cones. Soda and chili were delicious as usual; the pretzel cone was tough and seemed old/stale. Maybe they were just having an off day.





Fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear. It was yummy as usual (love the combination of crispy/salty tomatoes and sweet/spicy mango slaw), but there were only two small slices of tomato on each side of the sandwich. They used to PILE them on! HB continues to have the best sweet potato fries, ever. 





Enchilada platter at Rancho del Zocalo. Is it the most authentic Mexican food in the world? Nope. It is good for what it is? (Mexican food in a theme park, with the spice toned waaaaaaaay down) YES! The portions are large and they don't skimp on the cheese...those enchiladas were pretty substantial. Yum!





Special menu item CHORIZO PIZZA for ¡Viva Navidad! at Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta. OK, this stuff was so good that I bought food items to re-create it in my kitchen tonight. (AP is blocked out for the rest of December, so going back for more is not an option until next month, boo!) 





Jolly Holiday combo & Practically Perfect Punch at the Jolly Holiday on Main Street. Wonderful as usual. I found something out on this trip: Practically Perfect Punch is actually an Odwalla product. At first I thought, well, THAT'S not very magical...then I wised up & was like, NOW I CAN GET PRACTICALLY PERFECT PUNCH OUTSIDE THE PARK...YES!! 





Split plate of the Monte Cristo at Blue Bayou. My nephew had never been there so we went and shared the Monte Cristo...it is MUCH more manageable with two people sharing  Split plate included a delicious gumbo for each of us and that wonderful bread basket with the sourdough rolls and the sweet potato biscuits. The vanilla bean sauce is my favorite of the three, and I love love love the exotic fruit skewer!


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't see a need to start a whole separate thread about this, but the Dining thread was the place where I thought it would be most fitting.

I'm so happy that Earl of Sandwich has brought back the Cannonballs! meatball sandwich!

It is back for a limited time only (I have not figured out how "limited" the time is), but the last Cannonballs sandwich I had was on 4/14/14 so I am missing it.  I was so annoyed that they were getting rid of it.  I hope the Cannonballs! will stick around for a few months and not be gone in 2 weeks or something.

You know that whenever I incorporate something into the title of one my Trip Reports, it means I really like it.  I once did a TR called "The Evil Chair and the Peppermint Cone of Death" (about my love of the peppermint ice cream cone from Gibson Girl at DL), and I did another one called ... "Candlelight and Cannonballs!"  I certainly would never have wasted precious TR title space on a sandwich I didn't love!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sherry E said:


> I didn't see a need to start a whole separate thread about this, but the Dining thread was the place where I thought it would be most fitting.
> 
> I'm so happy that Earl of Sandwich has brought back the Cannonballs! meatball sandwich!
> 
> It is back for a limited time only (I have not figured out how "limited" the time is), but the last Cannonballs sandwich I had was on 4/14/14 so I am missing it.  I was so annoyed that they were getting rid of it.  I hope the Cannonballs! will stick around for a few months and not be gone in 2 weeks or something.



I just got that e-mail too! My boys loved those sandwiches and were VERY disappointed when they were removed from the menu. I suspect we will not make it down there again before the limited time offer expires, so it's probably best if I don't draw their attention to this offer.

I could be mis-remembering but I think last year's limited time sandwich offer at this time of year started in January and was still there at least at the end of March when we were there for spring break and maybe even beyond that, so that should give you some hope that this might not be a too-short-term promotion.

No spring break trip for us this year though , and I would expect new limited time offers by summer.


----------



## bakerudall

I got a little excited when I got an email today about the return of "Cannonballs!" to Earl of Sandwich. Had to share.






ETA: I just noticed Sherry was on this 8 hours ago. LOL. At least I brought a photo.


----------



## Sherry E

Of course I was on it!   I've been waiting for the return of that sandwich.   I didn't post a photo because I only post my own photos on this board -- photos that I've personally taken -- and my photos of the Cannonballs sandwich happen to be lousy, and they don't do the sandwich any justice.  I don't post photos taken by other people or from other websites.  I might link people to a website that displays a photo, but that's about it.

In any case, yes, I was very excited to see that the sandwich is returning, albeit for a limited time.  As longtimedisneylurker said, hopefully the sandwich will stick around until/through at least March or so.  By the time I got my last Cannonballs in April 2014, it was gone from the large menu on the wall and it had to be requested at the front counter.


----------



## Sherry E

The Disney Food Blog claims to have been told that the Cannonballs sandwich is permanently back at Earl of Sandwich, even though it is being advertised as a limited deal:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/01/15/news-cannonballs-are-back-at-earl-of-sandwich/

Let's hope it's permanent!  I have my doubts about what "permanent" means in the sandwich world -- it could mean 6 months instead of 3 months, or maybe a full year instead of 6 months.  But if EoS got enough complaints about the loss of the Cannonballs sandwich last year, then maybe they realized they made a mistake in taking it off the menu.


----------



## smiley_face2

So excited! as per our usual....it's a last minute decision to make a trip! We were only going to go as far south as Santa Barbara....but as if I could be within 4 hours of Disneyland and not go!!! 
Of course had to come to my all time favourite thread and check what good food is in the park now through mid February. 
I know there will be the amazing valentine cupcakes, and lot's of Mardi Gras themed items.... Oh my gosh does anyone remember the shrimp fritters from The French Market?  ....We were in Ralph Brennans for fat tuesday last year, was really good, although cheap hurricanes are not a good thing for me, my all time favourite drink on sale ....   Hoping we will get some new pics posted in the next week before we leave for me to dream about! 
I have read that, I guess because World of Color is down for refurb....that Ariels is closing on Feb 2 as well. We love the tri tip there, and have it every time... Have to check the menu and see if it's still on and eat there on Feb 1.....


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Mmmmmm. Meatballs! I just joined the Sandwich club so I can not wait to get my free one. Relatedly, I had a veggie sandwich for the first time there and it was not very good. I cannot recommend it.


----------



## Sherry E

I posted these links in assorted threads, scattered about.  But I will post them here, all in one place in the Dining thread, as they might be relevant and of interest to folks who are headed to DLR around Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day, Easter and Independence Day.  

The following are links to blogs about treats and food for these occasions:



*Valentine's Day*

"News! Valentines Day Menus and Treats at Disneyland"  Disney Food Blog; posted on February 5th, 2014 by AJ. 

"Dining in Disneyland: Valentines Day Treats at Marcelines"  Disney Food Blog; posted on February 9th, 2012 by Heather. 

"Yummy Valentines Day Treats at Disney Parks"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on February 6th, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"News! Valentines Day Menus at Disneyland Resort"  Disney Food Blog; posted on January 21st, 2012 by Kim. 

"Snack Series: Disneylands Cherry Granola Muffin" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on February 3rd, 2011, by Heather. 

"Dining in Disneyland: Valentines Day Treats"  Disney Food Blog; posted on February 1st, 2011 by Heather. 




​


*Mardi Gras (or Bayou Bash -- IF there is a Bayou Bash this year)*

"Get a Taste of the Big Easy During New Orleans Bayou Bash! at Disneyland Park"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 16th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: Bayou Bash Southern Corn Chowder"  Disney Food Blog; posted on March 8th, 2012, by Heather. 

"Dining in Disneyland: More New Orleans Bayou Bash Eats!"  Disney Food Blog; posted on February 23rd, 2012 by Heather. 

"Snack Series: Red Velvet Mardi Gras Cupcake in Disneyland"  Disney Food Blog; posted on February 17th, 2012 by AJ.

"Sno-Balls at Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen Express (Disneylands Kaki-Gori!)"  Disney Food Blog; posted on February 17th, 2012 by AJ. 

"Its All About the Food at New Orleans Bayou Bash! at Disneyland Park"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on February 13th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Dining in Disneyland: Celebrating Mardi Gras and Family Fun Weekends at The French Market" -- February 25th, 2011  Disney Food Blog; posted on by Heather. 



​


*St. Patrick's Day*

"Charming Treats for St. Patricks Day 2014 at Disney Parks"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on March 15th, 2014 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Goes St. Patricks Day Green This Weekend"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on March 13th, 2014 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations

"St. Patricks Day at Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen in Disneyland Resort"  Disney Food Blog; posted on March 13th, 2012 by Kim. 

"Dining in Disneyland: St. Patricks Day Treats"  Disney Food Blog; posted on March 12th, 2011 by Heather. 



​


*Easter*

"Dining in Disneyland: Easter Treats from Marcelines in Downtown Disney" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on April 19th, 2014, by Heather Sievers

"News and Review: Handmade Chocolate Fudge Easter Eggs Back in Disneyland!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on April 17th, 2014, by AJ.

"Dining in Disneyland Review: Lavender Vanilla Bean Easter Cupcake" -- Disney Food Blog;  posted on March 30th, 2013, by Heather Sievers


_(This blog features photos of more Easter goodies than just the chocolate egg)_

"Dining in Disneyland: The Patented Chocolate Easter Egg" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on Mar 30th, 2011, by Heather Sievers



​


*4th of July/Independence Day*

_(Some of what was available in 2013 -- not sure about 2014 -- included (according to Disneyland News):  "red, white and blue mason jar desserts at Carnation Café and patriotic cotton candy, apple pie pockets and Fourth of July cupcakes, in shops all along Main Street, U.S.A.")  _

"Enjoying Sweet Summer Treats at Disney Parks" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on June 22nd, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

"Just in Time for Your July 4th Picnic: Big Thunder Ranch Barbecue Cole Slaw" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on June 24th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer


​

As I tell people in my Christmas/Holiday Superthread and in my Halloween Time Superthread, obviously the designs of many of these goodies -- such as the apples, cake pops, cupcakes, etc. -- can change from year to year, and they may not be exactly as shown in the photos.  Some items (especially the savory menu offerings) may disappear completely.  But the above-linked articles/blogs give you an idea of what's out there and where to look for it, if you feel like enjoying some holiday-specific snacks!


My guess is that, even if Disneyland does not have a Bayou Bash this year (they skipped it last year, as *figment_jii* knows!), you will probably still be able to find some Mardi Gras-inspired food items in the New Orleans Square restaurants -- and at Jazz Kitchen, most definitely, around Mardi Gras time.

I'm actually a bit surprised that there are not more blogs or articles with photos of Easter goodies, because it seems like a whimsical enough holiday -- involving pretty pastel colors and cute bunnies! -- to generate more food blogs than the Valentine's Day treats generate.  Alas, I could not find any additional Easter food/treat-specific blogs.


​


----------



## smiley_face2

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Mmmmmm. Meatballs! I just joined the Sandwich club so I can not wait to get my free one. Relatedly, I had a veggie sandwich for the first time there and it was not very good. I cannot recommend it.



When you sign up, how long is the coupon for a free sandwich good for? At Mimi's when you signed up, the coupon for a free entree, and then later free muffins, was only good for 2 weeks so you had to be careful to sign up withing that time frame. I will sign up, but don't want to do it too soon, if it will expire in a couple of weeks


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> I posted these links in assorted threads, scattered about.  But I will post them here, all in one place in the Dining thread, as they might be relevant and of interest to folks who are headed to DLR around Valentine's Day, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day and Easter.
> ​



Thanks Sherry!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Surf's Up with Mickey & Friends at PCH Grill*
We went to Surf's Up for the first time in mid-November and it turned out to be a lot of fun.  Figment had to stay home on this trip, but I went with a couple of little kids (2.5 and 5, essentially).  We saw Mickey (photo package), Daisy, Pluto, and Stitch.  Minnie was around, but she headed out of the dining room at some point and did not come back.  Still, we had a great time.  The food was pretty good, but it's mostly a good way to meet characters!










Flatbreads and Breakfast Pizzas





Chilaquiles





White Rice and Plain Chicken





Hash





Eggs and Frittata





Bacon and Sausages









Mickey pancakes, french toast, and oatmeal.





Mickey waffles!  These were very popular in our group.


----------



## bakerudall

Thanks for the Surf's up pics, Figment. Love me some chilaquiles! BTW, If anyone is visiting DLR and looking for outstanding chilaquiles (and has the transportation), try S & J Gran Cafe in Garden Grove (a couple miles south on Harbor). They are quite spicy, but they serve cold drinks in giant mason jars to help with the cool-down.

Also, a heads up for Arizona dis-ers:

If you didn't know, we got our first Earl of Sandwich last month. It's on Mill/5th in Tempe. Be aware, however, that they do NOT yet have the Cannonballs sandwich. I just wanted to spare you the disappointment I experienced after driving there today. I buried the pain with an Original 1762.


----------



## StyledSugar

I know Sherry posted about the Valentine's Day options but does anyone know when the Valentine's treats start making their way to the park? We won't actually be there on Valentine's Day but were hoping to get a few treats.


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> I know Sherry posted about the Valentine's Day options but does anyone know when the Valentine's treats start making their way to the park? We won't actually be there on Valentine's Day but were hoping to get a few treats.



I've never seen anyone post in detail or talk extensively about Valentine's Day treats on this board, which is precisely why I rounded up the links to the aforementioned blogs.

If you look at the first couple of blogs (starting with the most recent) that I linked above, you will notice that the dates they were published were February 5, 2014 and February 9, 2012.  The 2/5/14 blog did not specify that the treats were in the parks at that moment, but I'd have to assume that some things were already out.  By the time the 2/9/12 blog was published, the items were there.

As long as you're at DLR in February (even if it's February 1st), I'm sure you will find _some_ Valentine's goodies.  There is no reason for Disney to not put them out a couple of weeks (at least) before the holiday.  They start trotting out some of the Halloween stuff in late August!  It is not realistic for them to make a bunch of holiday-specific items and then only put them out on 2/14, or a couple of days prior.  I would expect that (and I could be wrong, of course, but this is my guess) the sweet, snack-ish items (cookies, cupcakes, apples, cake pops, etc.) would probably be out 1-2 weeks before Valentine's Day, if not earlier.  I think that the more savory/meal-type items (special dishes in certain restaurants, for example) could possibly only be available on 2/14, or within a couple of days before or after 2/14.

I love the idea of the heart-shaped and teddy bear-shaped bread!  I don't know if it will pop up in a DCA bread cart this year, but it's a great idea.


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All!  According to a Disneyland Today's Facebook post, today is National Chocolate Cake Day!

In honor of that wonderful sounding day, here is a photo of the Club 33 Traditional Opera Cake with Gianduja Chocolate Curl and Mecker Raspberry Coulis as presented by Jean-Marc Viallet (Disneyland Resort) and Jorge Sotelo (Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel and Disney California Adventure Park) at the Epcot Food & Wine Festival's Party for the Senses.  (Yes, it's a DLR food at an WDW event!)





Tomorrow (1/28) is National Blueberry Pancake Day...if anyone has photos of Blueberry Pancakes at Disneyland, that's be a great day to share them!


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> I've never seen anyone post in detail or talk extensively about Valentine's Day treats on this board, which is precisely why I rounded up the links to the aforementioned blogs.
> 
> If you look at the first couple of blogs (starting with the most recent) that I linked above, you will notice that the dates they were published were February 5, 2014 and February 9, 2012.  The 2/5/14 blog did not specify that the treats were in the parks at that moment, but I'd have to assume that some things were already out.  By the time the 2/9/12 blog was published, the items were there.
> 
> As long as you're at DLR in February (even if it's February 1st), I'm sure you will find _some_ Valentine's goodies.  There is no reason for Disney to not put them out a couple of weeks (at least) before the holiday.  They start trotting out some of the Halloween stuff in late August!  It is not realistic for them to make a bunch of holiday-specific items and then only put them out on 2/14, or a couple of days prior.  I would expect that (and I could be wrong, of course, but this is my guess) the sweet, snack-ish items (cookies, cupcakes, apples, cake pops, etc.) would probably be out 1-2 weeks before Valentine's Day, if not earlier.  I think that the more savory/meal-type items (special dishes in certain restaurants, for example) could possibly only be available on 2/14, or within a couple of days before or after 2/14.
> 
> I love the idea of the heart-shaped and teddy bear-shaped bread!  I don't know if it will pop up in a DCA bread cart this year, but it's a great idea.



Thanks Sherry! I never noticed the blog dates, good catch!  I will definitely be checking out the treats and take pictures!


----------



## smiley_face2

StyledSugar said:


> I know Sherry posted about the Valentine's Day options but does anyone know when the Valentine's treats start making their way to the park? We won't actually be there on Valentine's Day but were hoping to get a few treats.



This was taken on Feb 13....





This was one week before on Feb 7.....





They were the same cupcake inside....I don't know when after the 7th they switched up the decorations, but I do recall the valentines theme was not a huge thing there, and was not around for many days. Neither were there very many special items.... there were a few special dinners but only on Valentines day itself. We won't be there for actual vanlentines day this year so I'm not counting on much.


----------



## figment_jii

Today is National Croissant Day!  Anyone had any good croissants at DLR?  I know they sell them at Jolly Holiday and Starbucks (I'm always drawn to the dessert pastries, but they do have them...)...


----------



## Sherry E

No croissant experiences at DLR for me, that I can recall (other than maybe at Goofy's Kitchen).

But, I thought you'd find this article/blog interesting (it comes from one of those _official-but-yet-informal_ Disney sites).  Strangely, it just showed up in my email today, and yet it says it was supposedly published/written 1 year ago??:

"Disneyland Dessert Heights" -- Oh My Disney; posted in 2014 or in January 2015???

​


----------



## iKristin

The chocolate croissant is my go to quick breakfast snack. When it's warmed up and the chocolate inside melts...OMG. I highly recommend it


----------



## jsebsirois

The Valentine's Day cupcake is so nice!

Ahhh, all those great pictures makes me wanna go back to the happiest place on Earth so bad!!!

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> No croissant experiences at DLR for me, that I can recall (other than maybe at Goofy's Kitchen).
> 
> But, I thought you'd find this article/blog interesting (it comes from one of those _official-but-yet-informal_ Disney sites).  Strangely, it just showed up in my email today, and yet it says it was supposedly published/written 1 year ago??:
> 
> "Disneyland Dessert Heights" -- Oh My Disney; posted in 2014 or in January 2015???
> 
> ​



OMG I want to know where in DCA you can get that massive sundae?!?!? That looks amazing!


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> OMG I want to know where in DCA you can get that massive sundae?!?!? That looks amazing!



It is odd that the writer of that piece did not specify the exact location of the sundae, from what I can see, but it is the Strike it Rich butterscotch sundae from Ghirardelli -- https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...delli-soda-fountain-and-chocolate-shop/menus/.  

It looks larger in the photo than it looks in person, but it's tasty!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sherry E said:


> It looks larger in the photo than it looks in person, but it's tasty!



And it feels larger in the stomach than it looks in person.


----------



## Sherry E

New Valentine's Day food post -- and, on this new website, I see no icons for linking, bolding, italicizing or using colors or anything, so I have to just post the link as it:

"Sweet, Savory Valentine’s Day Specials at Disneyland Resort" -- posted on February 2nd, 2015 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...valentines-day-specials-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Jennafoo

Is there talk of starting a new thread of food pictures? I know we were trying to get to 250 pages on this one, but now with the changes we're back to page 186, and this thread was started in 2006. Seems like a good time to start over...


----------



## Sherry E

We'll decide on that, Jennafoo.  Mary Jo and I were the ones who wanted to wait until the previous thread hit page 250.  It had well over one million views (and still does), so there was some merit to keeping it active.  We'll discuss the new one.  It doesn't really matter when the first one began, as it has been active very recently.  If it hadn't been active since 2006, that would be a different story. 

I am now in Firefox -- which is not my browser of choice, but I use it as a back-up when one of the other browsers is going haywire.  All of the buttons are showing up now.  So there is clearly some glitch between Explorer (which is what I prefer to use, and what I was using last night when the buttons were working) and this new website.  I'll have to post in the Tech forum about it.


----------



## figment_jii

I haven't talked with _Sherry_ and the other moderators at this point.  We were planning on starting the new one when the thread got to 250 pages, but the new board seems to have more posts per page so we've dropped down quite a bit.  I don't know if the moderators have a new page limit in mind, but given that the board migration just occurred, there are probably some things to work out.

_Sherry_ - I just saw your post.  I'm using Chrome, so hopefully the webmasters can figure out what is happening with IE.


----------



## Jennafoo

I'm not surprised it has a ton of views, and I certainly find it useful and fun to look through. But unfortunately, you really have to start pretty far into the thread, because a LOT of the early posts have broken images, etc., or the food they refer to just isn't available anymore. Would be nice to find a way to keep the later posts and on, while separating from some of the old ones...


----------



## Sherry E

Most people are not starting at the beginning of long threads.  I have learned that over the years, when people come to my Superthreads and ask about things that are included in the first two posts on page 1.

It's very easy to start at the end of long threads and work backwards. 

We'll figure it out.    We have our hands full with more important and pressing issues at the moment.  There are moderation functions that we are trying to figure out on this new site, as well as getting used to the layout to be able to tell everyone else where to find things.


----------



## Sherry E

I deleted the posts that are steering this thread too far away from Dining talk and planning (including my own posts).  Back on topic...

There actually is a Food Porn thread (I can't recall if that's what it's called, but it is something like that) in the Disneyland Community section -- I think it was started by General Tso.  Mary Jo moved it to DL Community so we could keep this thread here, in this forum.  So the one in DL Community is just for photos only -- not for planning or discussion or anything (much like we have other photo-only threads in DL Community).  This thread (and any Dining thread that comes next) will be a combination of food photos, reviews, discussion, questions, answers, etc. -- essentially, what it's already been.  A sort of "dining master thread," for lack of a better phrase.


----------



## figment_jii

I've got the structure planned if we did want to start a new dining thread!  

Tomorrow (2/3) is National Carrot Cake Day, so if anyone has any carrot cake photos from DLR...tomorrow would be a great day to share them!   Today (2/2) is National Heavenly Hash Day (I'd never heard of that before)...if anyone has DLR photos of that, I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## Sherry E

Good grief, Charlie Brown.  Heavenly Hash Day?  Is there any restaurant at DLR that has ever sold hash?  I honestly have no clue.

Coming up this month alone (I can't believe we're already in February!), there are a few good food holidays and a few odd ones (and I'm sure this is not all of them, but just a smattering):

National Fettuccine Alfredo Day
National Bagel and Lox Day
National Cream Cheese Brownie Day
National Peppermint Patty Day
National Plum Pudding Day
National Tortellini Day
National Cream-Filled Chocolates Day
National Almond Day
National Cabbage Day
National Crab Stuffed Flounder Day (<<   )
National Chocolate Mint Day
National Cherry Pie Day
National Sticky Bun Day
National Margarita Day
National Cook a Sweet Potato Day
National Banana Bread Day
National Tortilla Chip Day
National Chocolate Covered Nut Day
National Clam Chowder Day
National Pistachio Day
National Chili Day
National Kahlua Day
National Strawberry Day (because it makes sense to have National Strawberry Day in a month when strawberries are not even in season???)
National Chocolate Souffle Day


ETA:  This is also National Cherry Month, National Grapefruit Month, Canned Food Month and Great American Pie Month.


And, the month finishes off with a morbid touch of irony after all of that eating...  February 28th is:

National Tooth Fairy Day
Rare Disease Day USA


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Good grief, Charlie Brown.  Heavenly Hash Day?  Is there any restaurant at DLR that has ever sold hash?  I honestly have no clue.


I don't even quite know what Heavenly Hash is!  I tried looking it up and there is such a range...from something that's a Cool Whip salad to rocky road like chocolates!  Had you heard of Heavenly Hash before?  I don't recall seeing anything called "Heavenly Hash" sold in DLR...they have the "Peanut Butter Heaven", which is amazing, but I'm guessing it's not the same.  



Sherry E said:


> National Strawberry Day (because it makes sense to have National Strawberry Day in a month when strawberries are not even in season???)


Well...National Gingerbread Day is in June...and June is so known for gingerbread, right?    Maybe they put all of these things in a bowl and they drew out the names to pick things for a specific day...there is certainly no correlation between day, season, and item.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I don't even quite know what Heavenly Hash is!  I tried looking it up and there is such a range...from something that's a Cool Whip salad to rocky road like chocolates!  Had you heard of Heavenly Hash before?  I don't recall seeing anything called "Heavenly Hash" sold in DLR...they have the "Peanut Butter Heaven", which is amazing, but I'm guessing it's not the same.
> 
> 
> Well...National Gingerbread Day is in June...and June is so known for gingerbread, right?    Maybe they put all of these things in a bowl and they drew out the names to pick things for a specific day...there is certainly no correlation between day, season, and item.



I've heard of hash (and I think I ate it as a child when on a trip somewhere), but I don't know what Heavenly Hash is.

Yes, of course -- June is synonymous with gingerbread, isn't it?  

I only looked as far as the month of February, but from what I can recall of the assorted food holidays in the second half of the year, there were very few that made sense as far as their placement.   I don't know who designated which dates would be assigned to which food holidays, but they clearly had a sense of humor.  I think you might be on to something with the 'drawing names from a bowl' idea.

Back to Valentine's Day food for a minute...

I noticed that Pam Brandon did not specify in today's Parks Blog which treats/foods would be available before Valentine's Day (unless I totally overlooked it).  She kind of makes it sound as if they won't be available until 2/14, but that cannot be true for all of the items.   She never answers questions in the blog, so it's probably pointless to bother asking for clarification.

Things like the Stage Door Cafe's red velvet funnel cake have got to be available before Valentine's Day, I would think??  The Valentine's Day Sundae at Clarabelle's has got to be there before 2/14.  Same for the Valentine sugar cookie and the baked heart & teddy bear-shaped breads at Pacific Wharf Café, and the cherry-apple smoothie at Schmoozies.  And there have got to be Valentine's Day-themed cupcakes or cake pops or something (even though they were not mentioned).

I do wonder about the red velvet pancakes at River Belle Terrace, and if those will be a Valentine's Day-only food.


----------



## figment_jii

My guess is that all of the snacks/treats will be available before (and probably for a bit after) Valentine's Day.  The special TS menus for Valentine's Day might be limited to that day or the weekend (unless it's something that seems like it could stay on the menu as part of a seasonal change in menu items).  I remember for Mardi Gras that the menu items were available for more than just the day of Mardi Gras, so perhaps Valentine's is similar.  Hopefully, some in the parks now or soon can report back on what treats they've found!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

uI wanted to share one of our favorite dining experiences of our trip.  I had called to make sure it was okay to make a reservation at Big Thunder BBQ for dessert only.  We made a reservation at 7pm for our first evening of our vacation.  We planned to go to Plaza Inn for dinner.  It started to sprinkle that evening, which made it difficult to find a table indoors for the seven of us.  We decided on R. Zocalo and found a covered table next to the Big Thunder Mountain queue that even had heat lamps.  We enjoyed our dinner then had an easy walk to Big Thunder.

We were seated quickly and our server came to take our drink orders.  The skillet desserts, we were told, take about 20 minutes to create.  We ordered the seasonal cobbler (apple cranberry), chocolate chip cookie, and s'mores skillet.

We had great service, our drinks were refilled promptly and we enjoyed the entertainment.

Soon our skillets came to the table.

Up first, our chocolate chip cookie with vanilla ice cream.  The skillet was very warm, yet the ice cream didn't melt too quickly.  Baked perfectly...crispy edges and gooey middle.  We were given warmed chocolate sauce to pour on the cookie.






Next came the cobbler.  Everyone agreed at the table that this was the hands down favorite.  Great apple cranberry taste.  Not too much topping.






Finally, the smores skillet.  This was the one my kids were looking forward to the most.  Maybe we were expecting something different, but we found this one to be our least favorite.  The brownie seemed undercooked and the crackers were kind of stale.






We were worried that we had ordered too much, but there were only gram crackers left.  The seven of us had no trouble at all finishing.  The kids said they wished we had ordered an additional cobbler.  With four teenagers I bet they could have finished that one as well.  

Fantastic service throughout the meal.  The chef checked in on us, my coffee never cold, and even one of the performers sat with us a bit.  She said that dessert only is becoming really popular and we can see why.  Our bill, with tip was under $50.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Halloweenqueen, that looks and sounds wonderful!  I had never even considered Big Thunder BBQ for dessert only, but now I'm going to add that to my list!


----------



## figment_jii

Laissez les bons temps rouler! It's Mardi Gras today.  To celebrate, here's a picture of the Mardi Gras cupcake from French Market (2014).


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I have a question regarding dining at DLR on Mother's Day.  I am running the TinkerBell 1/2 Marathon that morning - so by the time I finish (I am slow), shower, nap, and get ready for the Parks it could be around noon.  Does DLR do something special for Mother's Day as far as dining is concerned?  I don't think that I would be up for the traditional Mother's Day Buffet at the Disneyland Hotel as I don't want to get dressed up (especially with heels) and that seems like it is a fancy occasion.


----------



## figment_jii

There was a brief blog entry on Mother's Day dining last year and it mentions two brunch buffets plus a few other dishes at a couple of the TS locations.  I haven't seen anything posted on the Disney Parks Blog for this year, but it probably won't happen until we're closer to when reservations can be made.  I can't honestly imagine that you'd need to wear heels for the brunches.  Neither PCH Grill nor Storytellers are fancy dining locations, so it seems unlikely that they'd suddenly have a dress code that morning (especially PCH Grill).


----------



## disneyobsessed808

those desserts look so good! i often want to go to the bbq but it seems like weird place to dine solo so i never actually get to go.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Thanks!  I was thinking that the Royal Buffet at DLH might be fancy, but, read that they have discontinued that anyway.  I will watch for this years Mother's Day offerings.


----------



## figment_jii

I hesitate to post this, but the Disney Parks Blog has an entry highlighting some of the food offerings for the Lunar New Year Celebration in DCA.
Happy Lunar New Year!  Celebrate with Good Eats in Disney California Adventure Park, February 19-22

(I saw "hesitant" because when I was there a few years ago, most of the offerings were over-priced, even by Disney Theme Park prices.  The bao (one) were $5.25 and the mini-cookies (five) were $4.)


----------



## Cats2

2tinkerbell said:


> I have a question regarding dining at DLR on Mother's Day.  I am running the TinkerBell 1/2 Marathon that morning - so by the time I finish (I am slow), shower, nap, and get ready for the Parks it could be around noon.  Does DLR do something special for Mother's Day as far as dining is concerned?  I don't think that I would be up for the traditional Mother's Day Buffet at the Disneyland Hotel as I don't want to get dressed up (especially with heels) and that seems like it is a fancy occasion.


They used to have a really nice Mothers Day brunch at DLH with princesses and characters. They would even bring in Cinerella's coach for pictures. Apparently they had offered this brunch for over 20yrs. They cancelled it last yr, and Disney Dining's response was it was canceled due to the half-marathon?!? (Tinkerbell wasn't held in May last yr). We were lucky enough to experience the brunch for 2 yrs. Went to Storytellers brunch last yr--nowhere in the same league. Sigh. This is what the buffet had been: http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/04/mom-will-love-her-royal-brunch-at-the-disneyland-hotel/


----------



## Gisele

*While your driving on over to that evening diner, give this a listen....**https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCX8VJIYgM8*

_Swim suits optional..... first though I must take lessons.... lol_


----------



## figment_jii

Today is National Strawberry Day!  In honor of that, here is the strawberry funnel cake from the Stage Door Cafe in DL.





Pancakes with strawberry topping from the River Belle Terrace in DL.


----------



## SirDuff

figment_jii said:


> I don't even quite know what Heavenly Hash is!  I tried looking it up and there is such a range...from something that's a Cool Whip salad to rocky road like chocolates!  Had you heard of Heavenly Hash before?  I don't recall seeing anything called "Heavenly Hash" sold in DLR...they have the "Peanut Butter Heaven", which is amazing, but I'm guessing it's not the same.



Here (Canada - or potentially Ontario), Heavenly Hash is a type of ice-cream that is similar to Rocky Road - chocolate ice cream with chocolate chunks, nuts, and marshmallow swirl.


----------



## figment_jii

To those that are going soon, it sounds like Jolly Holiday is getting some new items!
*New Spring Menu Begins Today at Jolly Holiday Bakery Café in Disneyland Park*


----------



## Diznygrl

This is probably a weird question but I figured this is a good place to ask.  Has anyone ordered a kids pasta meal at Plaza Inn lately?  Just wondering if they still include a small breadstick with the meal along with the carrots and apples.  The official menu doesn't say, and a Google image search gives me various results.


----------



## sophies*mom

figment_jii said:


> To those that are going soon, it sounds like Jolly Holiday is getting some new items!
> *New Spring Menu Begins Today at Jolly Holiday Bakery Café in Disneyland Park*



Oooh raspberry creme brûlée. I'm gonna need to order that next week.


----------



## spacemermaid

I had the new opera cake at Jolly Holiday yesterday. It was pretty (decorated with edible gold leaf) but tasted more like tiramisu than any opera cake I've ever had. I liked it, though. The tuna sandwich was "meh"...not very flavorful, but it was ok after I added some Italian dressing from the condiment bar. 





This is the turkey sandwich from Flo's...it was SO GOOD! The pasta salad that came with it was also delicious, and had a few big chunks of artichoke hearts in it.


----------



## figment_jii

Happy March 19th everyone!  Today is National Poultry Day!  In honor of that, if you've got photos of poultry dishes from Disneyland Resort, it's time to post them!    Here are a few of my favorite poultry dishes from DLR...

French Quarter Chicken from the French Market





Chicken and Waffle from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen





And of course...Fried Chicken from the Plaza Inn


----------



## Eeee-va

So outside Toontown, a Cast Member saw my Duffy and then told me that he kept asking Duffy to go out to dinner and Duffy said, "No thanks; I'm already stuffed." ::rim shot::  But seriously, it was hot so I didn't eat so much this trip.

Pizza from The Pizza Press!  It was right beside our hotel and SO good.  The line was long but the employees worked very hard and fast.  It's rather like Subway only pizza and better.  They do seem to go very light on the sauce but I assume there's some logistical reason for it. The pizza was still very, very good.

This was the Sun with artichoke hearts instead of green onions.  My mom and friend got straight pepperoni (I was ashamed to order for her!) and cheese.  We were all pleased but I think I did the best out of all of us.    I ate 4 pieces and saved the other 2 for later.  My friend finished her whole cheese pizza but it wasn't covered in bacon and ham so that makes sense.





Salad from Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta.  Very good and filling; I barely managed to finish.





Trolley Treats:










French Toast platter from Tomorrowland Terrace. I didn't eat the melon-type fruit, but everything else was good; just the right size for breakfast.





For lunch that day, I ate the rest of my Sun pizza.    It wasn't bad cold.

Free Sandwich Club Holiday sandwich from Earl of Sandwich (very, very good, but I could only eat half!  ) and delicious chocolate pudding.






Half-and-half nachos from White Water Snacks.  Smaller-looking than I remembered, but it was plenty for us to share, and the Coke Freestyle machine was a pleasant surprise (even though I just got water anyway).





Even with a reservation/priority seating, we had a long wait for Cafe Orleans (about 20 minutes) and service was slow too. Pomme Frites were good, as always.  My friend said they tasted like garlic bread.  Neither my mom nor my friend liked the sauce (I don't think they like many sauces) but that just meant more for me!





Since I filled up on frites, I couldn't even eat ONE quarter of the Monte Cristo that Mom and I split. It was good but even richer than I remembered.





I'm not huge on candy apples but I almost wish I would've bought a Baymax one.  (From Marceline's Confectionary)





McGriddle at the McDonald's across the street on departure day.


----------



## figment_jii

Your Duffy is very cute!  I like the Baymax t-shirt.


----------



## Timon

I have quite a bit of food porn in my trip report...and more to come  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/surprise-were-going-to-disneyland-with-cass-rob-kira.3388564/


----------



## figment_jii

If there are some things you really liked (or photos you really liked), please consider posting them in this thread too!


----------



## figment_jii

Today (March 23) is National Chip and Dip Day!

In honor of that...here is the Spinach and Artichoke Dip with tri-colored chips from Rainforest Cafe!





If you have chip and dip photos from DLR, today would be a great day to share them!


----------



## Carolynleanne

You guys... as a pregnant woman about to head to Disneyland in a few weeks, you are KILLING me. I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Timon

figment_jii said:


> If there are some things you really liked (or photos you really liked), please consider posting them in this thread too!



Okay, here's some 

Whitewater Snacks

















Tangaroa Terrace






















Steakhouse 55












Goofy's Kitchen



























The Coffee House







Corn Dog Castle






Plaza Inn






Stage Door Café






Breakfast with Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn
























That's all I got so far


----------



## love2go2disney2

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has a short post on the Spring Time Treats that are currently available.
*Spring Time Treats at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Spring Break at Disneyland Resort*
Figment just got back from a "Spring Break" trip to Disneyland.  While has other food photos to share, he thought he'd start with the Spring Break and Spring treats he saw.  Most things were available at multiple locations, but a few things might have been exclusive to one location...

_Cupcakes_ - these were available at several locations.  Figment saw them at the Candy Palace (where he also saw Tigger Tails) and Trolley Treats.









_Easter Bunny Apple_ - there were also available at several locations, including the Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, and Marceline's.





_Easter Egg Cake Pops_ - there were also available at several locations, including the Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, and Marceline's.





The Candy Palace is making Easter Eggs!  They came in a couple of different flavors: Chocolate Fudge Creme, Peanut Butter Creme, and Vanilla Fudge Creme.  Figment hasn't tried it yet, but he got the Chocolate Fudge Creme one.





The Jolly Holiday Bakery had a seasonal Olaf cupcake.  It was a vanilla cupcake with lots of frosting!





This debuted while Figment was there!  It's the Olaf's Perfect Sundae Day.  It was available at Clarabelle's in DCA.  It had birthday cake ice cream (not vanilla like the sign said) and came with lots of whipped cream and sprinkles.  It was kind of messy, but fun.  The marshmallows were blue all the way through and had a slightly minty flavor.  Figment liked this sundae!


----------



## Sherry E

I wonder if that birthday cake ice cream is Dreyer's birthday cake ice cream?  

I love the Easter cupcakes and apples!  So cute.

Fellow DIS'er funatdisney bought one of the chocolate eggs last year (after we wrapped up the Egg-stravaganza, so that the egg didn't melt).  They packaged it up in a nice box at the Candy Palace.  If I'm not mistaken, I think she had already tried one of the eggs the previous year and really liked it.  It's supposedly quite good.


----------



## figment_jii

It would not surprise me if it was Dreyer's Birthday Cake ice cream.  It didn't have a strong birthday cake flavor, but it did have the colorful bits in it.


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog has a posting about the Frozen Fever Treats that have been debuting around the parks recently.
*New ‘Frozen Fever’ Treats Coming to Disney Parks and Resorts*


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog has a posting about a new Olaf sipper cup coming in DLR soon!  Looks pretty cute!
*First Look: New Olaf Premium Sipper Coming to Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Sherry E

If there are foodies out there who are going to be in Southern California for the week of Disneyland's actual 60th birthday/anniversary (in other words, the week of July 17th) and will have a spare day to venture away from Disneyland to seek out other entertainment, I will recommend the *Taste of Farmers Market*, which will take place on *Tuesday, July 14, 2015* at the Original Farmers Market at Third Street and Fairfax in Los Angeles (right next door to The Grove shopping center).  This is a one-day only event, and it is getting more popular each year.  The tickets will probably not go on sale until June, but I confirmed the date with Farmers Market on Facebook. The tickets will probably cost somewhere in the range of $35 - $40, and the event typically starts in the late afternoon/early evening.

What happens at the Taste of Farmers Market is that more than 50 vendors from around the Market offer samples of their food -- anything from sliders to pastries to chocolate-dipped strawberries to sushi and any other type of cuisine you can imagine:   BBQ, vegetarian, French, Korean, Italian, Chinese, Mexican, New Orleans-Cajun, seafood, hot dogs, wine or beer, and so much more -- there are tons of choices (some of the vendors jump on board at the last minute, so they aren't all necessarily included on the list of participants in advance).   The samples will come from both small, family-run businesses that have been at the Market for decades and newer, more contemporary restaurants that have opened up in the last 10-15 years.  There are dessert samples, beverage samples, appetizer samples and entrée samples.  

Here is a brief article about the Taste event in 2014 - http://beverlypress.com/2014/07/celebrate-80-years-of-farmers-market-at-‘taste’/

Last year I talked about the Taste of Farmers Market in this thread and at least one of our DIS'ers tried it out and loved it.  Also, Mary Jo (of this forum and of DIS Unplugged) attended and had a great time.  I think she may be planning to go again this year, as will I.

So it's an idea for something to do on that 'non-Disney day' when you might be in SoCal for the week of Disneyland's 60th birthday, and I think it's a pretty reasonable price for all you get.  It's a great value!

​


----------



## iKristin

spacemermaid said:


> This is the turkey sandwich from Flo's...it was SO GOOD! The pasta salad that came with it was also delicious, and had a few big chunks of artichoke hearts in it.



I had this about two weeks ago and it seriously was SUPER delicious!! I wanted more pasta salad lol


----------



## Timon

More food-only pics from my trip report 

Blue Bayou F! Dinner Package














































Our goodies from that dinner...












Corn Dog Castle again






Paradise Garden Grill









Carnation Café






















Disneyland Hotel Coffee House







Ariel's Grotto Lunch






















































Rainforest Café






























Storyteller's Café Breakfast with Chip and Dale






















If you want to read about our experiences, you can hop on over to my Trip report, link is in my signature


----------



## Sherry E

Clearly I am slow on the uptake (still figuring out the pluses and minuses of this new board platform), but after seeing Timon's post above ^^ I realize that the photo/image limit has changed??  It used to be 25 images per post on the old board (and that included smilies and/or pictures).  When we first moved to this new platform the image limit was dropped to 20, down from 25.  Then I think it was once again increased to 25. 

Unless I am counting incorrectly, I see 35 images in Timon's post!!!! Is that the new image limit, or is the limit even larger than 35??

​


----------



## Timon

Sherry E said:


> Clearly I am slow on the uptake (still figuring out the pluses and minuses of this new board platform), but after seeing Timon's post above ^^ I realize that the photo/image limit has changed??  It used to be 25 images per post on the old board (and that included smilies and/or pictures).  When we first moved to this new platform the image limit was dropped to 20, down from 25.  Then I think it was once again increased to 25.
> 
> Unless I am counting incorrectly, I see 35 images in Timon's post!!!! Is that the new image limit, or is the limit even larger than 35??
> 
> ​



It's so awesome!!! I am loving it! It makes writing trip reports so much easier now!

Yes, 35 is the new limit


----------



## Timon

And that doesn't include the smileys from the DIS, those are a nice bonus 

So 35 images and I am guessing unlimited smileys


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog just announced that there will be new allergy-friendly menus available starting on April 14th at WDW and DLR.
*New Allergy-Friendly Menus at Disneyland, Walt Disney World Resorts*


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog Entry with information about food!
*A Taste of the Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration*


----------



## Sherry E

I have to credit AnotherJenny on MousePlanet for posting this offer.  It's an Earl of Sandwich offer on Groupon -- you spend $5.00 to get $10 worth of food, or pay $10 to get $20 worth (so, basically, 50% off your food), and *it looks as though the offer is only good for a few more hours!!!!!!!!!*  

The offer (once you claim it and pay for it) expires on May 31st.

ACT FAST!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the Groupon/Earl of Sandwich page: http://www.groupon.com/deals/earl-of-sandwich-orange-county


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I have to credit AnotherJenny on MousePlanet for posting this offer.  It's an Earl of Sandwich offer on Groupon -- you spend $5.00 to get $10 worth of food, or pay $10 to get $20 worth (so, basically, 50% off your food), and *it looks as though the offer is only good for a few more hours!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> The offer (once you claim it and pay for it) expires on May 31st.
> 
> ACT FAST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the Groupon/Earl of Sandwich page: http://www.groupon.com/deals/earl-of-sandwich-orange-county



I saw this! I hope it's on again during our trip. What a deal!


----------



## undertheseas

Sherry E said:


> I have to credit AnotherJenny on MousePlanet for posting this offer. It's an Earl of Sandwich offer on Groupon -- you spend $5.00 to get $10 worth of food, or pay $10 to get $20 worth (so, basically, 50% off your food), and *it looks as though the offer is only good for a few more hours!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> The offer (once you claim it and pay for it) expires on May 31st.
> 
> ACT FAST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is the Groupon/Earl of Sandwich page: http://www.groupon.com/deals/earl-of-sandwich-orange-county



Thank you so much!  That's one of our favorite places to eat and at half price, that's even better!


----------



## Pucka1378

Thank you! We are going next weekend! Perfect for lunch!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Right on with the Groupon! Just got one for my visit next weekend!


----------



## Sherry E

Woohoo!   I'm so glad to see that people were able to claim the Earl of Sandwich Groupon offer!    

I guess I was mistaken, but it looked as though the offer was only good for a few hours last night -- that is how it appeared by looking at their little clock.  

However... today I checked and the offer seems to still be valid???  

In any case, here is the link again - http://www.groupon.com/deals/earl-of-sandwich-orange-county

Get the discount while it's hot!!!!!

Once you claim it and pay for it the offer will expire on May 31st -- so that means that anyone heading to DLR for the kickoff of the Diamond Celebration next month should be able to get some discounted EOS food (unless there is a restriction on dates that I am not seeing).  In any case, half-price EOS grub between now and the end of May is a good deal!!

​


----------



## Pucka1378

Yes, when I got it last night it did say only hours left and today it looks like it is for a couple more days!


----------



## Timon

I have just a few more and then I am done 



My daughter's Lemonade cone 






Strawberry Smoothie






More chicken (sans gravy) from Plaza Inn






Dessert at Gibson Girl






Ham and Swiss at Earl of Sandwich






And one last visit to White Water Snacks for their ridiculously yummy chicken nachos!







That's it for me! Happy drooling


----------



## figment_jii

*Timon* - Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## iKristin

O...M...G...I need those nachos in my life. I never realized how many things I've never eaten at the resort (still have never had a corndog)


----------



## neonderlyn

iKristin said:


> O...M...G...I need those nachos in my life. I never realized how many things I've never eaten at the resort (still have never had a corndog)



I second this! I need this like pronto! 9 days is way too long to wait to stuff my face with that goodness!


----------



## iKristin

I want to start a Disneyland Resort food blog where I just go around taking photos and eating the food and reviewing it hahaha. Maybe if I get this job tomorrow then I can afford to do that!


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog posting...this time about a new cupcake for Mother's Day!
*Special Treats for Mother’s Day at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Xenorye

iKristin said:


> O...M...G...I need those nachos in my life. I never realized how many things I've never eaten at the resort (still have never had a corndog)


This will be an unpopular opinion, and I don't mean to dissuade you from trying a corn dog, but the wife and I were pretty disappointed with the corn dogs when we went in February 2013. I'm not sure where you're from, and maybe that has something to do with it. We are from Oklahoma, and in this area we love our fried foods, and a 'good' corn dog can be had for a dollar at any Sonic Drive In.


----------



## iKristin

Xenorye said:


> This will be an unpopular opinion, and I don't mean to dissuade you from trying a corn dog, but the wife and I were pretty disappointed with the corn dogs when we went in February 2013. I'm not sure where you're from, and maybe that has something to do with it. We are from Oklahoma, and in this area we love our fried foods, and a 'good' corn dog can be had for a dollar at any Sonic Drive In.



I actually just moved to LA from Tulsa   I really don't like hot dogs much at all unless they're coated in ketchup and mustard. But I will try it just to try it


----------



## keahgirl8

Xenorye said:


> This will be an unpopular opinion, and I don't mean to dissuade you from trying a corn dog, but the wife and I were pretty disappointed with the corn dogs when we went in February 2013. I'm not sure where you're from, and maybe that has something to do with it. We are from Oklahoma, and in this area we love our fried foods, and a 'good' corn dog can be had for a dollar at any Sonic Drive In.



Interesting!  I am also from Oklahoma.  To me, Sonic corn dogs are okay, but I much prefer DL corn dogs!  And I say this as a huge Sonic fan!


----------



## Pucka1378

I think Sonic cordogs are good for the price... but I would much rather a DL corn dog any day of the week! I visit sonic often and get the corn dog cause it is a good deal.. along with the afternoon happy hour drink prices!


----------



## Xenorye

keahgirl8 said:


> Interesting!  I am also from Oklahoma.  To me, Sonic corn dogs are okay, but I much prefer DL corn dogs!  And I say this as a huge Sonic fan!


Honestly, the corn dogs you get at the fair are better than Sonic. Sonic was just the first example I could think of. I don't think the cornbread is sweet enough for me at DL.


----------



## keahgirl8

Xenorye said:


> Honestly, the corn dogs you get at the fair are better than Sonic. Sonic was just the first example I could think of. I don't think the cornbread is sweet enough for me at DL.



See I prefer them non-sweet.  That's why I'm not a huge fan of the Sonic ones!  To each their own!  Now I want a Sonic Blast though...


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Spring Visit to Disneyland Resort*
Figment went to Disneyland Resort just before Spring Break was in full swing.  He got to enjoy the Egg-stravaganza Egg Hunt in both parks and the Spring Time Round-Up at Big Thunder Ranch.  He also got to enjoy eating his way through Disneyland Resort.  He went to several long time favorites and even tried somewhere new!

*Jolly Holiday (lunch)*
Figment started his trip at the Jolly Holiday Bakery Café on Main Street.  They had just debuted their new spring time menu, complete with new savory and sweet offerings.  Figment was lucky enough to be able to watch Soundsational from his table.

_Cold Roast Beef and Bleu Cheese Served on a Crispy French Baguette *– *_this was one of the new items for the Spring Menu.  It was pretty good.





_Sun-Dried Tomato Caesar Salad_ – Figment really liked this salad.  The dressing was very tasty.





_Toasted Ham & Swiss Cheese Sandwich with Apple Chutney Cheese_ – this was another new offering from the Spring Menu.  Sadly, it was a normal ham and cheese sandwich.





_Opera Cake_ – Figment’s favorite additions to the Spring Menu were the desserts.  He liked almost all of them, but the Opera Cake was one of his favorites.  Very rich, but slightly flaky.  So yummy!





_Mickey Macaron (Raspberry)_ – This is Figment’s favorite dessert from Jolly Holiday.  He loves the slightly chewy texture of the macaron and the slightly tart taste of the raspberries.





_Coffee Éclair_ – Another new offering for the Spring Menu.  It was an éclair filled with coffee-flavored crème.  It was really good!





_Chocolate Éclair_ – Figment also tried the traditional chocolate éclair.  It was yummy!





_Chocolate Brownie Cupcake_ – Figment likes chocolate, so this dessert was right up his alley.  The cupcake brownie was very rich and very sweet.





_Mickey Macaron (Pistachio)_ – This was similar to the raspberry macaron, but it was green.  It only had a light pistachio flavor.  Figment liked the raspberry one better.





_Olaf Cupcake_ – The seasonal cupcake was a white cake cupcake topped with lots of frosting to make it look like Olaf.  So cute!





*Plaza Inn (dinner)*
The Plaza Inn is one of Figment’s favorite counter service locations in the parks.

_Fried Chicken_ – The Plaza Inn’s fried chicken is so moist on the inside and crispy on the outside.  It’s amazing!





_Pot Roast_ – Another one of Figment’s favorite dishes from the Plaza Inn.  The pot roast is very tender and has a nice rich flavor.  The gravy is great on the mash potatoes!





*Storytellers (lunch)*
Figment stopped by Storytellers for lunch.  It’s a nice low-key location at the Grand Californian Hotel.

_Bread Service_ – The meal started with bread service, which included corn bread muffins and soft rolls.  The corn bread had bits of corn in it – so ymmy!









_Charred Nebraska Corn Chowder_ - With Rotisserie Chicken, Bacon, and Cilantro.  This is one of Figment’s favorite soups at DLR.  It’s very rich and flavorful!





Caesar Salad with Chicken - Romaine Lettuce and Caesar Dressing.  Figment likes Caesar salads, so this was a good choice.





_Salmon with Artichoke Tapenade_ - Atlantic Salmon served with Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Broccolini, and an Artichoke Tapenade.  Figment really liked this salmon dish.  The salmon was very moist and the tapenade had great flavor.





_Salmon and Spinach Salad_ - Atlantic Salmon served with Baby Spinach Salad with Caramelized Button Mushrooms, Thume, Roasted Red Bell Peppers, and Garlic-Herb Croutons tossed with a Balsamic Vinaigrette.  This is one of Figment’s favorite salads at Storytellers.  The button mushroom are very yummy and the salmon was very moist.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I love it when Figment visits the parks and posts.  Thanks!  I am looking forward to our trip in 17 days and will certainly be eating after my races.


----------



## tiffjoy

Figment has great taste!  My DD5 and I love splitting that salmon dish at Storytellers.  That has become my favorite restaurant for lunch when we are at DCA.  It's always so quiet and the food is delicious.  It's so close to the park that it might as well be in it, but because it's technically not, most people don't know about it or just don't think to go there for lunch.  The bread service is the best!!!


----------



## sophies*mom

It's been a month since our trip, guess I need to contribute to one of my favorite threads!

Our first meal was at Tortilla Jo's Taqueria. It was our first time eating here and it was really good.
My DH was annoyed with my incessant picture taking thus the less than amused look on his face lol. He had a beef burrito, it was pretty big. This was about halfway through.


I had a taco salad with carnitas. It was a lot more filling than it looked. Also, a side of chips and guacamole.


We also had beignets and a mint julep from Jazz Kitchen Express. I expected the beignets to be lighter but we had no problems gobbling them right up! Of course there was a pound of powdered sugar in the paper bag they come in, so very messy but so worth it. The mint julep was good! Like minty lemonade.




We visited Trader Sam's to mostly check out the atmosphere but of course got a couple drinks.
My DH ordered the Krakatoa Punch (Reserve and Spiced Rums, Orgeat (Almond) Syrup, Sam's Gorilla Grog and Hibiscus Grenadine)


I had the Piranha Pool (Strawberry Vodka blended with Pineapple Juice, Cream of Coconut, Strawberry Purée and Blue Curaçao). I like fruity drinks but it wasn't as sweet as I was hoping based on the description. Still worth the visit to Trader Sam's.


These are from our first park day at DCA:
We had breakfast at our hotel, so just a snack, lunch and dinner here.

Stopped at the Cozy Cones for the churros with chocolate dipping sauce. SO good. And I think this is a better deal than buying just a plain ol churro. Yum yum yum.



continued...


----------



## sophies*mom

...continued

Now, if you go back several pages you will see that I reviewed these exact lunches and my DH and I thought they were just okay, but apparently they sound good when you've been on your feet for half a day in the park because we got the same exact thing again 
I will say mine was better than the first time I had it, so I supposed that's a win for me. 

From Cocina Cucamonga: Carne Asada and Chicken Tamale--Marinated and Grilled Beef cooked to perfection served with a Chicken Tamale, warm Flour Tortillas, Mexican Rice, Refried Beans, Pico de Gallo, Guacamole and Sour Cream 
 
DH had an Asian beef rice bowl from Lucky Fortune Cookery. I think he got the teriyaki sauce: served with Steamed Rice, Seared Asian Vegetables and your choice of sauce: Mandarin Orange, Spicy Korean, Thai Coconut Curry, Teriyaki 
 
 
and a brewski. No clue what kind, I'm not a beer drinker. Sorry lol.
 

For dinner we ate at Flo's. 
DH had the roast beef and cheddar: Garlic Chive Bun, Carmelized Onions and Horseradish Aïoli served with Signature Coleslaw. I had the turkey dip: Potato Ginder Roll and Provolone Cheese with Turkey Au Jus served with "Radiator" Pasta Salad
 

I guess that's not the greatest shot of my sandwich lol. It was dark and I was having flash trouble.
DH loved his food, I did not like my sandwich. I was expecting it to be different, I guess, and the gravy "dip" was way too salty for me. The pasta salad was so good, though. I wished there was more!


----------



## sophies*mom

Sorry, my pictures are huge. I've already tried resizing them. 

Park day 2: Disneyland

About mid morning we stopped at the Jolly Holiday for a snack. 
DH got a chocolate croissant
 
I opted for a Mickey cookie and a souvenir sipper with coke instead of coffee or hot chocolate, as advertised on the menu.
 
 

The treats were basic, nothing too amazing. My cookie actually didn't taste all that fresh, but I ate it anyway because I was hungry lol.

We had lunch at Village Haus. DH had the Pastrami Cheeseburger: Angus Chuck Burger with Pastrami, Swiss Chese, Caramelized Onions, Lettuce, Pickles, and Mild Creamy Horseradish Sauce served with fresh Fruit or French Fries. He really liked it.
 

I had the regular cheeseburger. It was good, but just a burger. 

and fries, of course  

And of course, couldn't miss out on a Dole Whip! I had the float. It was my first time trying the float and I didn't like it. The pineapple juice was way too sour, so I had my DH drink it down so I could enjoy the whip  That part never disappoints!

 

 

For dinner we ate at the French Market. It was our first time eating there and it was very good. It was pretty dark out there, though, which was annoying. I like seeing my food lol. 

DH had the jambalaya with a corn bread muffin:
Creole Seafood, Chicken and Andouille Sausage served over Dirty Rice with your choice of fresh Artesian Breads
 
I had the French Quarter Chicken. It was delicious:
Southern-style Oven-roasted Half Chicken, Smashed Potatoes and Seasonal Vegetables served with your choice of fresh Artesian Breads


----------



## sophies*mom

Last post, I swear! I guess because my pictures are huge, I can't post as many in one post.

Our last day before heading home, we ate at Bubba Gump's at the Garden Walk. I don't eat seafood but my hubby loves it and I refuse to cook it at home lol so I told him he needed to come here. I actually love this restaurant, I've been many times and always order...a cheeseburger! haha. Yes, I'm strange.

We started out with the spinach and artichoke dip appetizer. Very good.
 

Like I said,  I had a cheeseburger lol. With frizzled onions and bbq sauce. It was sadly overcooked.
 

DH got...I think it was called Shrimper's Heaven. Lots of shrimp here and he thoroughly enjoyed it.
 

Later that evening we went to Downtown Disney. We had dinner at Earl of Sandwich. I would post pictures but once again it was dark, and they are awful. Plus I don't even remember what we ate there 

We had a sundae at Haagen Dazs. It was good but holy moly it was expensive. Never again. That menu wasn't very clear to us so we had no idea what it was going to look like. We shared and it didn't take long before it was gone because it wasn't very big. There were chunks of pineapple, strawberries and bananas. 
 

I also got a chocolate Mickey pretzel and DH got some fudge from Marceline's. I guess he ate it before I could take a picture.


----------



## Disney Dudette

Thanks for sharing sophies*mom! I'm going to have to try the churro bites with chocolate dipping sauce on my next trip!


----------



## iKristin

I agree that the dipping gravy at Flo's for the turkey sandwich is a little too salty. The menu says "au jus", but that is a dang gravy lol. Doesn't look like an au jus I've ever had before. The bread was kind of dry, but I think it's because my lips were chapped when I ate it so it made it seem worse. I also LOVED the pasta salad and wanted more of it. I would eat the meal again though.


----------



## figment_jii

_Continuing with..._*Figment’s Spring Visit to Disneyland Resort

French Market (dinner)*
This is Figment’s “Go To” counter service location in Disneyland.  He had a late dinner there (and even saw parts of Fantasmic! and the fireworks from his table).

_Jambalaya _- Creole Seafood and Chicken Stew simmered with Seasoned Vegetables served over Dirty Rice.  Figment likes this jambalaya.  It has a slight bite, but nothing to spicy.





_Na Awlin's Salad_ - Lettuce Medley, Julienned Yams, Granny Smith Apples, caramelized Pecans, Lentils, and Tart Cherries with a sweet Citrus Vinaigrette.  Figment always likes this salad.




*
Carnation Café (lunch)*
Figment returned to Carnation Café for lunch and was lucky enough to meet Oscar, the longest-tenured Disneyland cast member!  He came around to all of the tables to say “hi” to the guests.

_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  Figment loves pickles and he really likes these!  They are crispy on the outside and dilly on the inside.  So good!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  Figment likes rich soups and this is no exception.  Also very good!





_Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, Hickory-smoked Bacon, and creamy Ranch dressing.  Figment likes to have a lighter entrée sometimes and this salad was just the thing.  Very tasty.









_Penne Pasta with Shrimp_ - Pasta and Sautéed Shrimp with Broccoli and Mushrooms in a creamy Garlic Sauce.  Chef Oscar stopped by as Figment was taking his photo with the food and offered to hold the dish.  Figment wouldn’t say “no” to that!  Figment did like the pasta dish, but it was pretty rich and after the soup…maybe the salad would have been a better choice!




*
Crossroads at the House of Blues (dinner)*
Figment had never been to Crossroads at the House of Blues before, so he decided to give it a try.  Like most places in DTD on a Friday night, it was very busy.  While Figment waited for his table, he could see them setting up the upstairs area for that night’s concert.  Figment ended up being seated inside, which was very loud (far louder than what is considered “conversational”).  Still, the food ended up being very good and it had a fun atmosphere.

_Crossroads Quesadilla_ - Flour tortillas stuffed with a blend of cheeses, poblano chiles, fire roasted red peppers, onions, and roasted tomatillo salsa with chicken.  Figment generally likes quesadillas so he started with these.  They were pretty good.





_Angus Sliders_ - Two Angus beef sliders topped with Cheddar cheese, ketchup, mustard, deep fried onion strings and pickled jalapeño peppers, served on a brioche bun.  Figment really liked these sliders.  The patty had really good flavors and the onions added a nice bit of crunch.  The marinated cucumbers that were served on the side were spicy!





_Pulled Pork Sliders _- Two sliders layered with smoked pulled pork, topped with smoked tomato BBQ sauce and housemade coleslaw, served on a brioche bun.  This slider was also really good.  The pork was tender and very flavorful.





_Street Tacos_ - Three street style corn tortillas, green cabbage, fresh pico de gallo, roasted tomatillo salsa, Cotija cheese and avocado lime crème with char grilled citrus marinated steak.  Figment likes tacos so he ordered an extra one and really enjoyed these little tacos.  The steak was very tender and had amazing flavor.





_Cajun Chicken Pasta_ - Blackened chicken, spicy Cajun cream, roasted tomatoes, pasilla onions, toasted corn.  To supplement all of the appetizer plates, Figment tried on entrée.  It wasn’t as spicy as Figment expected it to be, but it was still very good.







2tinkerbell said:


> I love it when Figment visits the parks and posts.  Thanks!  I am looking forward to our trip in 17 days and will certainly be eating after my races.


Thanks!  Have fun and be sure to take lots of food photos to share!  



tiffjoy said:


> Figment has great taste!  My DD5 and I love splitting that salmon dish at Storytellers.  That has become my favorite restaurant for lunch when we are at DCA.  It's always so quiet and the food is delicious.  It's so close to the park that it might as well be in it, but because it's technically not, most people don't know about it or just don't think to go there for lunch.  The bread service is the best!!!


Thanks!    Figment really liked both salmon dishes at Storytellers.  They were different, but the salmon was very good in both.


----------



## basketballmom

...


----------



## figment_jii

_Continuing with..._*Figment’s Spring Visit to Disneyland Resort

Café Orleans (lunch)*
_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Figment generally like French Onion Soup and enjoyed this version.  Rich broth, with melted cheese!





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is one of Figment’s favorite appetizers at Disneyland!





_Mint Julep_ – This is Figment’s favorite drink at Disneyland.  It’s not on the menu anymore, but you can still get it (and unlimited refills)!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with Cajun-style “dirty rice”.  Figment really likes Café Orleans gumbo.  Rich flavor and not too spicy.





_"Crescent City" Salad_ - Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon on top of fresh Spinach and Mixed Baby Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  Figment likes this salad, especially the caramelized pecans!





*Carthay Circle (dinner)*
Figment had dinner at the Carthay Circle one evening.  He asked about ordering food from the Lounge while waiting, but sadly, it can’t be served in the dining room.  So the lobster pad thai rolls will have to wait for another day.

_Vignette Chardonnay _– Figment really likes these Wine Country Sodas.  He likes the Chardonnay the best, followed the pinot noir.  He can get the pinot at home, but not the chardonnay, so he decided to have one at Carthay Circle!





_Bloody Mary_ – Once in a while, Figment likes to try an alcoholic drink.





_Rose Petal Soda_ – Figment liked this light and refreshing soda.  It comes with a candied rose petal!





_Bread Service_ – The meal starts with bread service.  Figment liked the bread, but he didn’t each much because he was saving room for the things to come!





_Steamed Pot Stickers filled with Gingered Pork_ - on Mango Lemongrass Voodoo Sauce.  Figment likes pot stickers and these were very good.  Very flavorful.





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeno, Served with Apricot Honey Butter.  These are Figment’s favorite appetizer at Disneyland!  They are so good!  Crispy on the outside and melt-y on the inside.





_Sesame Soy-glazed Skuna Bay Salmon_ - Forbidden Black Rice Stir-fry and Red Thai Curry.  Figment enjoyed this salmon on a bed of rice and curry.





_Thick-Cut Pork Chop_ - California Mushroom Chili and Onion Fondue with Dried Cherries.  The pork chop was very moist.  Figment was very impressed with this dish.


----------



## iKristin

figment_jii said:


> _Continuing with..._*Figment’s Spring Visit to Disneyland Resort*



Has Figment tried the lobster mac and cheese from House Of Blues? It's soooooo good!!


----------



## figment_jii

That was Figment's first trip to House of Blues.  He'll add the lobster mac and cheese to his list of things for his next trip!


----------



## princesszelda

You are making me hungry and miss Disney so much! Love Figments updates!


----------



## tlovesdis

OMG I must try that pastrami burger from Village Haus!!!!


----------



## iKristin

figment_jii said:


> That was Figment's first trip to House of Blues.  He'll add the lobster mac and cheese to his list of things for his next trip!



I highly recommend it  I went on a midwest tour to see a band perform 7 times over a week, and 3 of those shows were at different HoB. I had it every time haha. It was addicting and yummy


----------



## Sherry E

This isn't an official Disney blog, but it's a Disneyland food-related blog.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I love reading Disneyland food-related blogs!

I'm not really feeling the new look of the Disney Food Blog site, but here is a piece entitled *"Our Favorite Savory Snacks in Disneyland."*

Have you tried everything they show in the blog?

​


----------



## figment_jii

_Continuing with..._*Figment’s Spring Visit to Disneyland Resort

Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen (brunch)*
It’s traditional for Figment to have his last meal of the trip at Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen.  On Sunday mornings, they have a brunch menu featuring some brunch items.

_Bourbon Street Sampler_ – Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Boudin Balls, Goat Cheese & Sundried Tomato Fried Ravioli.  This is Figment’s favorite starter at Brennan’s and he gets it almost all of the time.  Figment’s favorites are the calamari and the Boudin Balls.  The only one he didn’t really like were the fried faviolis.





_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  Figment usually as a salad before heading home and he likes this one because it has a lot of different items and a tasty dressing.





_Chicken & Waffles _- Wilted baby arugula, andouille sausage, mushrooms, maple-butter sauce.  Figment has discovered that he likes chicken and waffles, but only if the syrup is on the side (he doesn’t really like soggy waffles).  He really likes the toppings on the waffle (arugula, sausage, mushroom mixture).





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ – New Orleans style BBQ sauce and andouille grits. This is Figment’s favorite dish at Brennan’s.  The grits are creamy, with bits of andouille sausage (but not too spicy).  The shrimp are tender and the BBQ sauce is a little spicy, but very good.





*Olaf’s Snow Fest*
Olaf’s Snow Fest had a small area that sold treats and drinks.

_Snowberry Twist_ – Figment has had the other twists at Maurice’s at Princess Fantasy Faire, so he thought he’d give this one a try.  He really liked it.  (He did ask and it turns out a snowberry is surprisingly similar to blueberries .)





_Olaf Caramel Corn_ – This was surprisingly good caramel corn.  It was slightly crunchy, but not hard and had a good balance between the sweetness and saltiness.  Figment really liked this caramel corn (more than the one that is sold from the stand on Buena Vista Street).





Figment didn't try these things, but they were cute so he took a photo to share...
_Olaf Cotton Candy_





_Olaf Rice Crispie Treats_





_Olaf Cupcake_ - this was a pre-packaged cupcake and very different looking from the one at Jolly Holiday.







princesszelda said:


> You are making me hungry and miss Disney so much! Love Figments updates!


I know what you mean...I'm hungry just thinking back to these foods.  Thanks!


----------



## sophies*mom

Disney Dudette said:


> Thanks for sharing sophies*mom! I'm going to have to try the churro bites with chocolate dipping sauce on my next trip!



Yes!! You won't regret it, they were so yummy!



iKristin said:


> I agree that the dipping gravy at Flo's for the turkey sandwich is a little too salty. The menu says "au jus", but that is a dang gravy lol. Doesn't look like an au jus I've ever had before. The bread was kind of dry, but I think it's because my lips were chapped when I ate it so it made it seem worse. I also LOVED the pasta salad and wanted more of it. I would eat the meal again though.



Right! That was straight up gravy. The pasta salad was so good, I would've eaten a plateful of that instead!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog as a posting about some new offerings at Redd Rockett's Pizza Port highlighting the new Avengers movie.
*Avengers Assemble at Redd Rockett’s Pizza Port in Disneyland Park*

The Parks Blog also had an entry highlighting some of the Cinco de Mayo offerings in DTD.
*Come Celebrate Cinco de Mayo at the Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## petals

Some Breakfast selection at Storytellers Cafe:

Momma's plate #1



Momma's plate #2



My plate #1



and my plate #2



If you want to see the full report check out my trip report linked in the sig!


----------



## petals

Cheese and Pepperoni pizza slices from Pizza Port 



and the Chicken Fusilli 



We weren't fans of the pizza but the pasta I would have eaten it all week it was super yummy


----------



## petals

Trader Sams: 
Teriyaki Chicken Sandwich:



 and Schweitzer Falls drink. It said it was supposed to have tropical juices but it just tasted of pineapple:


----------



## petals

Surf's up breakfast.... these are a tad blurry but still 
Momma's plate #1




Momma's plate #2





  My plate #1






And #2


----------



## petals

Earl Of Sandwich:
Peppermint brownie:





Hawaiin BBQ sandwich:





 red velvet cupcake:






  fruit cup:


----------



## petals

Sick of food pictures yet? 
Jazz Kitchen Express 
creamy garlic potatoes:
*



*

popcorn chicken with chips:

*



*

  corn dog nuggets with chips:
*



*
The corn dogs and popcorn chicken were from the kids menu.


----------



## figment_jii

For those at will be at DLR on Mother's Day, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen will have some special items for Mother's Day.
http://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/menus_display.php?id=342


----------



## figment_jii

_Finishing up with..._*Figment’s Spring Visit to Disneyland Resort

Clarabelle’s (snack)*
Figment stopped by Clarabelle’s for a snack.  It was in the mid-90’s, so perfect ice cream sundae weather!

_The Oswald_ - Figment really likes this sundae because it comes with chocolate covered frozen bananas (he picked dark, but you can also get milk chocolate).





_Strawberry Sundae_ – Strawberry sauce and ice cream!





_Olaf’s Perfect Sundae Day_ – Birthday cake ice cream topped with lots of whipped cream, chocolate pearls, blue minty marshmallows, brownie pieces, and white chocolate décor.  This was a very big sundae, but very good.









*Freeze the Night*
Freeze the Night had far fewer drink offerings than Mad T Party, but it did have Troll Juice (sour green apple juice mixed with Sprite) in a souvenir light up cup!





*Snacks and Treats (Various Locations)*
Disneyland Resort has a wide variety of treats and snacks scattered throughout the parks.

_Hand-Made Chocolate Easter Eggs – Candy Palace_ – The Candy Palace had hand-made chocolate Easter eggs!  Figment got the Chocolate Fudge Crème filled one and it was very rich, very chocolaty, and very good!









_Mickey Hat Brownie – Various Candy Locations_ – It was okay, but not quite what Figment was hoping for.  There was lots of yummy chocolate, but the brownie was kind of dry.





_Cinderella-Inspired Treats (Rice Crispie, Chocolate Caramel Apple) – Various Candy Locations_





_Chocolate Caramel Apple Bunny – Various Candy Locations_









_Sorcerer Mickey Caramel Chocolate Apple – Various Candy Locations_





_Tigger Tails_ – Normally only at Pooh Corner in Critter Country, but they were available at the Candy Palace while Critter Country was closed.





_Easter Egg Cake Pops – Various Candy Locations_





_Spring Designed Cupcakes_


----------



## GatorChris

petals said:


> Earl Of Sandwich:
> 
> Hawaiin BBQ sandwich:


I have to try this one for sure! We went to EOS for the first time in Feb and we loved it. But this sandwich looks like it could turn into my favorite.


----------



## petals

GatorChris said:


> I have to try this one for sure! We went to EOS for the first time in Feb and we loved it. But this sandwich looks like it could turn into my favorite.


Definately try it. It was yummy!


----------



## figment_jii

Not exactly edible, but...a first look at the new sipper cups coming to the Cozy Cones!
*First Look: New Oil Can Sippers Coming to Cars Land in Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## figment_jii

A couple more food related Parks Blog entries.  THe first one on Mother's Day offerings:
*Many Tasty Ways to Enjoy Mother’s Day This Sunday in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort*

The second one is on the food offerings for the Tinkerbell Marathon:
*Stay Refreshed During Tinker Bell Half Marathon Weekend With These Special Buffets at Downtown Disney District and Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel*


----------



## keahgirl8

GatorChris said:


> I have to try this one for sure! We went to EOS for the first time in Feb and we loved it. But this sandwich looks like it could turn into my favorite.



Oh it's good...I wish I had one right now!


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  I made the mistake of looking at this blog on an empty stomach.... This food looks insane!  

*"Complete List of Special Eats for Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration 24-Hour Event, May 22-23" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on May 15th, 2015 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*

​


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, some of that food looks wonderful!


----------



## keahgirl8

I wonder if any of it will be there after the 24 hour day.  I hope so!  I'm not going until August!


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> Wow!  I made the mistake of looking at this blog on an empty stomach.... This food looks insane!
> 
> *"Complete List of Special Eats for Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration 24-Hour Event, May 22-23" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on May 15th, 2015 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator*
> 
> ​






kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, some of that food looks wonderful!



*Michele --*

I zeroed right in on the Country-Fried Chicken Sandwich, the Fried Chicken w/ Mickey Waffles and the Royal Street Chicken Caesar Salad!  But, I mean, really... that pork chop!  The pizzas!  The funnel cake!  The Bananas Foster French Toast!  I wouldn't even know where to begin eating.

And there are these goodies too, which we've already seen - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2015/04/a-taste-of-the-disneyland-resort-diamondcelebration/




keahgirl8 said:


> I wonder if any of it will be there after the 24 hour day.  I hope so!  I'm not going until August!



*keahgirl8 -- *

I wonder the same thing.  I could be way, way off base and incorrect, but my inclination is to think that some of the items will stick around beyond the 24-hour event, and possibly at least through the summer.  Maybe not every single one of the dishes, but some of them.  Disney probably wants to test them out and see how popular they are/are not during the 24-hour event, and then take it from there.  

I would also have to think that there will be extra little Diamond Celebration treats in the bake shops and candy shops that won't necessarily be reported by the Parks Blog, and those will likely be available for the rest of the year.  I was just saying in another thread that what tends to happen is that the Parks Blog will only report on certain sweet and savory items for Halloween Time and the Holidays  -- particularly if they are new and special foods -- but not everything.  So they may tell us all about the special cupcakes and ice cream sandwiches, but not tell us about other things like themed cookies, pretzel rods, marshmallows, cake pops, lollipops, rice crispy treats, etc.  I have discovered that there are a lot of 'surprise foods' that pop up in the parks for other seasons, so I would expect nothing less for the Diamond Anniversary!


----------



## figment_jii

keahgirl8 said:


> I wonder if any of it will be there after the 24 hour day.  I hope so!  I'm not going until August!


It'll be a mixture...some things will remain and some things will be exclusive to the 24-hour event.  Other things, like everything listed for the French Market, are on regular/daily menu, so those are likely to last for quite a while.  My guess is that the things related to the 60th anniversary (e.g., the ice cream sandwich and the cupcakes) will be available outside of the 24-hour day.  Other things, like the chicken and Mickey waffles at the Plaza Inn are likely to be only available for the 24-hour day (it was offered last year for the 24-hour day as well).


----------



## LizzyS

Why do I look at this thread soon before dinner?  Really, self?!


----------



## figment_jii

The 60th Anniversary treats are beginning to show up!  The Candy Palace and Pooh's Corner had cake pops, caramel apples, and rice crispie treats.
Rice Crispie Treat (Minnie)





Rice Crispie Treat (Mickey)





Cake Pop (Mickey and Minnie)





Cake Pop (60th Logo)





Caramel Apples (Mickey and Minnie)


----------



## taniahappy

I upload all (most) of my pics to my Blog (basically a Trip Report site) which do include a bunch of food ones...


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog entry:
*Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration Truffles Debut at Signature Restaurants*

These truffles are pricey!  $17 for a box of four truffles.  I saw them at the Blue Bayou and they look like normal truffles (not super-huge or anything).


----------



## Sherry E

*"Review: Disneyland 60th Anniversary Mickey Mouse Cake Pop" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on May 27, 2015 by AJ*


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has another entry...this time featuring some of the new dessert options that debuted for the 60th anniversary!
*Six Scrumptious Desserts Debut for Disneyland Resort Diamond Celebration*


----------



## maltdizzy

Good to see chicken and waffles get a nod from Disney. In a handful of cities (L.A., Atlanta, NYC-Harlam), it's been a staple for decades, but thanks to food blogs and Food TV, it seems to be a ever-growing fad. 

I can see Disney testing the waters with a one-day offering for now...it's a hard sell to the uninitiated at first, but then so was sushi once. But Disney has all the fixings already on hand...fried chicken, waffles, syrup and gravy (yes, hard-core C&W fans use syrup _and _gravy).


----------



## NewbieMouse

And those bacon mac and cheese cones are back - YES!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

So where are the pictures!!!!! I haven't been able to get out there yet!


----------



## adSimba

From my Trip Report (http://www.disboards.com/threads/adsimba’s-impossible-trip-may-8th-16th-2015-updated-6-2-15.3399040/) 




we went to the California Churro Cart and got one of everything!(except plain and the ice cream sandwich which was met with mixed reviews) From left to right; Pineapple, Red Mango, Pumpkin Spice, Apple Cinnamon, Strawberries and Cream, Salted Caramel, and at the bottom, the Oreo churro. 

This is actually the photo the California Churro Cart guy took for the company instagram account. 

for review:
Pineapple, was fine but tasted nothing like pineapple
Red Mango, like all other mango foods, besides actual mangoes, just tastes like generic sweet fruit
Pumpkin Spice, was mostly cloves, with a strong cinnamon background
Apple Cinnamon, was mostly nutmeg with a strong cinnamon background
Strawberries and Cream, did have the slightly bitter taste people on Yelp have mentioned, but was strongly strawberry anyway, and the bitter taste was completely hidden by the Oreo cream, 
Salted Caramel, was my absolute favorite, especially with the Oreo cream, it tasted exactly like what was offered. 
*Oreo*, on the website was listed as tasting nothing like an Oreo, I don't see how people thought that, it was just like an Oreo to me. especially with the cream. probably the best non traditional Oreo, Oreo product I've ever had. 

Also for full disclosure, the only churros we finished completely were the Salted Caramel and Oreo, the rest were at least a third to a half left when I threw them away. 

it sounds wasteful, but at $4 each ($5 for the Oreo one) this came in at less than 1/2 the cost of our Pizza port meal, and would have been enough for lunch for 1 or 2 more people easily. (also I got to use the Oreo cream with all of them!) 

Coming Soon: the Chef's Counter at the Napa Rose! stay tuned.


----------



## candy0730

That bacon Mac and cheese looks delicious!  I can not wait to try it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keahgirl8

candy0730 said:


> That bacon Mac and cheese looks delicious!  I can not wait to try it.  Thanks for sharing.



Can anyone confirm whether this is still there?  I hope it wasn't just a special for the 24 hour day.


----------



## Sherry E

I mentioned not long ago that the Original Farmers Market's annual event, Taste of Farmers Market, is taking place on Tuesday, July 14th, and it will be held from 5 p.m. - 9 p.m.  The Market is located in Los Angeles, at the corner of Third Street and Fairfax, so it's about a 40-45 minute drive from Disneyland if there is no traffic (with traffic, it's a different story!).  The Market is also very close to the La Brea Tar Pits and the Los Angeles County Museum of Art, the Screen Actors Guild, Canters Deli, and many other notable L.A. spots

Here is the event flyer: http://www.farmersmarketla.com/media/files/70adab890d8cc2b5559b7dc021ab7be8.pdf


The reason I bring it up here, in a Disneyland dining thread, is twofold:

1) Because a lot of people who travel to Southern California to visit Disneyland will also take a day to go up to L.A. or Hollywood, and many of those folks will end up at the Farmers Market and The Grove (which is where the American Girl store can be found) anyway; and

2) This year, many people will be in town (meaning SoCal) to visit Disneyland for the actual 60th birthday/anniversary on Friday, July 17th, so if your "L.A.- Hollywood day" is flexible, you may want to make it July 14th, so you can attend the Taste of Farmers Market.

I spoke about the Taste of Farmers Market in this thread last year, and I know that at least one person attended based on my suggestion, and she loved it.  Mary Jo also went last year and she enjoyed it, but the people she was with wanted to go do something at The Grove, so I don't think Mary Jo got to really explore all of the different vendors' "tastes" around the Market.   As far as I know, I believe she is planning to go to this year's event.


This year's "theme" for the Taste of Farmers Market is "Best Bites."   More than 50 of the merchants around the Market will offer up samples of some of their most popular dishes.  The full list of participants has not been released yet (last year it took quite a while for it to be posted), but so far it includes:

Planet Dailies -- Truffle Mac & Cheese

The French Crepe Company -- Nutella Crepes  (Hmmm... I'll try it)

Marmalade Café - Tuna Tartare

Tusquellas Seafoods -- New Orleans Shrimp

Singapore's Banana Leaf -- Chicken Rendang

Bryan's Pit BBQ -- Chopped BBQ Beef Sandwich  (Yum!  I am all over that one!)

Zia Valentina -- Waffle Shot w/ Espresso (I'm all over that one too!)

Peking Kitchen -- Orange Chicken (Count me in!)

The Salad Bar -- Fruit Smoothies (Yes, please!)

Bennett's Ice Cream -- Handmade Ice Cream (Yes, yes, yesssss!)



And that is only scratching the surface!  There will also be beer and wine samples.   There will be at least 40 more vendors added to the above list (last year there were definitely more than 50 who participated), and they will likely include: Du-par's, Dylan's Candy Bar, all of the bakeries in the Market, The Gumbo Pot, Mr. Marcel's, Patsy D'Amore's Pizza, Bob's Doughnuts, Littlejohn's English Toffee, and many others from this array of restaurants - http://www.farmersmarketla.com/merchant

I should point out that Bryan's Pit BBQ and Bennett's Ice Cream have been at the Market forever -- since I was a child and probably even before that.  They are long-term, established counter service eateries and their food is delicious.  I hope that other Market stalwarts such as Du-par's, Bob's, Patsy's, Mr. Marcel, Littlejohn's, Charlie's, Magee's, Gill's, etc., join in with samples, because I tend to think that more people will gravitate towards the table service restaurants, or the "newer" establishments like Dylan's Candy Bar and Marmalade Café.  But, really, it's the mom & pop places that make the best food -- whatever kind of food it is -- and need the business and attention the most!


The tickets are $40 in advance (up a bit from last year) and $45 on the day of the event.  I almost bought my ticket when I was at the Market the other day -- I did a focus group for the Farmers Market a few weeks ago and was paid in Farmers Market gift checks, which can be used to buy the Taste ticket! -- but I didn't.  I'll probably go back in the next couple of days and get it.

Anyway, again, if you're going to be in Southern California that week anyway, or if you are planning to have an L.A. day away from Disneyland, maybe the Taste of Farmers Market will be of interest to you.  There is a fantastic array of food there anyway, spanning all sorts of cuisines, so the Taste event is kind of a highlight reel of all of those flavors, and the Market is a historical, famous part of Los Angeles.  So why not try it?

​


----------



## figment_jii

House of Blues has announced that they will be having a special Father's Day BBQ brunch:
http://www.houseofblues.com/anaheim/fathersday


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry, that sounds wonderful!



I'm eager to see what else gets added in -- there will be a lot more added to the list since it has to get to over 50 vendors, but it helps me to know exactly what will be where before I go, so I know exactly where to head to first.  I don't want to just wander around aimlessly, throwing things on my plate. I'd rather go in with a plan of action as to what to eat first, what's not as important, etc.  I think that Mary Jo said she made the mistake of not looking around at all of the vendors' offerings before loading up her plate, to really get a sense of what was there before beginning to eat.


----------



## kaoden39

I could see filling up and discovering something I really wanted.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment Trip to Disneyland’s Diamond Anniversary Kick-Off*

Figment was lucky enough to visit Disneyland for its Diamond Anniversary Celebration kick-off!  He enjoyed dining his way through Disneyland.

*French Market*, Dinner
Figment started his trip at one of his favorite counter service locations in Disneyland.  The French Market always has really good food and a lively atmosphere.  He enjoyed people watching and listening to the Royale Street Bachelors perform.

_Creole Seafood Pasta_ – Pasta with a Tomato-Based Sauce with Sauteed Shrimp.  It was very good and freshly made.





_Na Awlin's Salad_ - Lettuce Medley, Julienned Yams, Granny Smith Apples, Caramelized Pecans, Lentils and Crasins with a sweet Citrus Vinaigrette.  This is one of Figment’s favorite salads.  The chef was very generous with the caramelized pecans and Crasins!





_French Quarter Chicken_ - Southern style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Smashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables.  This is Figment’s other favorite entrée at the French Market.  The flavor is really good and the chicken is very moist.





_Soda and Mint Julep_ – No meal at the French Market would be complete with a Disneyland Mint Julep.   Figment knows that these don’t taste anything like a “real” mint julep, but he likes these a lot better!  They were also already using the new cups for the 60th anniversary.





*Jolly Holiday*, Various
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment’s favorite places to get a snack and do some people watching (and watch the occasional parade).  He stopped by several times during the trip and sampled a wide range of items.

_Chocolate Éclair_ – An éclair filled with chocolate crème and topped with gold pearls.  Yum!





_Matterhorn Macaroon_ – Figment likes this slightly chewy treat.





_Seasonal Cupcake_ – Figment enjoyed the honey lemon seasonal cupcake.





_Raspberry Macaron_ – This is Figment’s favorite dessert at Jolly Holiday!





_Diamond Anniversary Celebration Cupacke_ – A lemon cupcake topped with white pearls and a white chocolate 60th anniversary logo.  Very cute (and yummy).





_Tomato Basil Soup_ – This is probably Figment’s favorite soup in Disneyland.  It’s so good.





_Jolly Holiday Salad _- Mixed Greens, Spiced Pecans, Feta, Tomatoes and Craisins Dried Cranberries. Served with Raspberry Vinaigrette.  Figment likes salad, and he liked this one (especially the pecans and crasins).  He would have liked to skip the feta cheese, but it would have taken 20 minutes to get a modified salad!





_Hot Angus Roast Beef on Toasted Onion Roll_ - Caramelized Onions, Horseradish Aioli and White Cheddar.  Figment liked the sandwich; the meat had good flavor, but the bread was a little thicker than he likes.


----------



## tanyaegangibson

DD10 wants me to tell you that Figment looks adorable, especially in his diamond anniversary hat!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment Trip to Disneyland’s Diamond Anniversary Kick-Off

Rainforest Café*, Dinner
Figment stopped by RFC for dinner on Thursday night after Disneyland closed to the public and he had checked out Diamond Mad T Party’s first set (which was a lot of fun).

_Jungle Steak and Shrimp Combo_ - Char-grilled Flat Iron Steak, topped with steak butter and paired with Shrimp Scampi and Caribbean Coconut Shrimp.  Figment liked this combo, especially the shrimp scampi.





_Ribs, Steak, & Shrimp Trio_ - Caribbean Coconut Shrimp, slow-roasted, St. Louis style pork spareribs basted with Smokin’ Mojo BBQ sauce and char-grilled flat iron steak topped with steak butter. It was a lot of food, but it was really good.  Figment especially liked the ribs.





_Birthday Cupcake_ – One of Figment’s family was celebrating a birthday, so they brought him a cupcake with a candle.





*Carnation Café*, Dinner
Figment had been going to Carnation Café for lunch lately, but this time he decided to have dinner at Carnation Café.  It’s the same menu all day long, so he could still have his favorites.  The menus had a new sparkly diamond-themed border!





_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café.  He loves pickles!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This is one of Carnation Café’s signature items and it’s really good.  Very rich and filling, but very good.





_Penne Pasta with Shrimp_ - Pasta and Sauteed Shrimp with Broccoli and Mushrooms in a creamy Garlic Sauce.  Figment liked the pasta and the shrimp. 





_Chicken-Fried Chicken _- Buttermilk Fried Chicken Breast served with Mashed Potatoes, Milk Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  Figment has had chicken-fried steak before, but he hasn’t tried chicken-fried chicken before.  It’s essentially a very tender piece of fried chicken.  It was very good and Figment would happily have it again.





*Village Haus*
Figment did not eat at the Village Haus, but he stopped by to get an Olaf Sipper cup.







tanyaegangibson said:


> DD10 wants me to tell you that Figment looks adorable, especially in his diamond anniversary hat!


Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> I mentioned not long ago that the Original Farmers Market's annual event, Taste of Farmers Market, is taking place on Tuesday, July 14th, and it will be held from 5 p.m. - 9 p.m.  The Market is located in Los Angeles, at the corner of Third Street and Fairfax, so it's about a 40-45 minute drive from Disneyland if there is no traffic (with traffic, it's a different story!).  The Market is also very close to the La Brea Tar Pits and the Los Angeles County Museum of Art, the Screen Actors Guild, Canters Deli, and many other notable L.A. spots
> 
> Here is the event flyer: http://www.farmersmarketla.com/media/files/70adab890d8cc2b5559b7dc021ab7be8.pdf
> 
> 
> The reason I bring it up here, in a Disneyland dining thread, is twofold:
> 
> 1) Because a lot of people who travel to Southern California to visit Disneyland will also take a day to go up to L.A. or Hollywood, and many of those folks will end up at the Farmers Market and The Grove (which is where the American Girl store can be found) anyway; and
> 
> 2) This year, many people will be in town (meaning SoCal) to visit Disneyland for the actual 60th birthday/anniversary on Friday, July 17th, so if your "L.A.- Hollywood day" is flexible, you may want to make it July 14th, so you can attend the Taste of Farmers Market.
> 
> I spoke about the Taste of Farmers Market in this thread last year, and I know that at least one person attended based on my suggestion, and she loved it.  Mary Jo also went last year and she enjoyed it, but the people she was with wanted to go do something at The Grove, so I don't think Mary Jo got to really explore all of the different vendors' "tastes" around the Market.   As far as I know, I believe she is planning to go to this year's event.
> 
> 
> This year's "theme" for the Taste of Farmers Market is "Best Bites."   More than 50 of the merchants around the Market will offer up samples of some of their most popular dishes.  The full list of participants has not been released yet (last year it took quite a while for it to be posted), but so far it includes:
> 
> Planet Dailies -- Truffle Mac & Cheese
> 
> The French Crepe Company -- Nutella Crepes  (Hmmm... I'll try it)
> 
> Marmalade Café - Tuna Tartare
> 
> Tusquellas Seafoods -- New Orleans Shrimp
> 
> Singapore's Banana Leaf -- Chicken Rendang
> 
> Bryan's Pit BBQ -- Chopped BBQ Beef Sandwich  (Yum!  I am all over that one!)
> 
> Zia Valentina -- Waffle Shot w/ Espresso (I'm all over that one too!)
> 
> Peking Kitchen -- Orange Chicken (Count me in!)
> 
> The Salad Bar -- Fruit Smoothies (Yes, please!)
> 
> Bennett's Ice Cream -- Handmade Ice Cream (Yes, yes, yesssss!)
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only scratching the surface!  There will also be beer and wine samples.   There will be at least 40 more vendors added to the above list (last year there were definitely more than 50 who participated), and they will likely include: Du-par's, Dylan's Candy Bar, all of the bakeries in the Market, The Gumbo Pot, Mr. Marcel's, Patsy D'Amore's Pizza, Bob's Doughnuts, Littlejohn's English Toffee, and many others from this array of restaurants - http://www.farmersmarketla.com/merchant
> 
> I should point out that Bryan's Pit BBQ and Bennett's Ice Cream have been at the Market forever -- since I was a child and probably even before that.  They are long-term, established counter service eateries and their food is delicious.  I hope that other Market stalwarts such as Du-par's, Bob's, Patsy's, Mr. Marcel, Littlejohn's, Charlie's, Magee's, Gill's, etc., join in with samples, because I tend to think that more people will gravitate towards the table service restaurants, or the "newer" establishments like Dylan's Candy Bar and Marmalade Café.  But, really, it's the mom & pop places that make the best food -- whatever kind of food it is -- and need the business and attention the most!
> 
> 
> The tickets are $40 in advance (up a bit from last year) and $45 on the day of the event.  I almost bought my ticket when I was at the Market the other day -- I did a focus group for the Farmers Market a few weeks ago and was paid in Farmers Market gift checks, which can be used to buy the Taste ticket! -- but I didn't.  I'll probably go back in the next couple of days and get it.
> 
> Anyway, again, if you're going to be in Southern California that week anyway, or if you are planning to have an L.A. day away from Disneyland, maybe the Taste of Farmers Market will be of interest to you.  There is a fantastic array of food there anyway, spanning all sorts of cuisines, so the Taste event is kind of a highlight reel of all of those flavors, and the Market is a historical, famous part of Los Angeles.  So why not try it?
> 
> ​




Okay, so I am going to update the info from my above post, about the Taste of Farmers Market event (in L.A.) on Tuesday, July 14th -- for those who will be in Southern California that week, and who may already be planning to head up to L.A. and visit the Original Farmers Market on one of their non-Disneyland days.  This would be a great event for foodies.  The theme is "Best Bites."


This (below  -- click to expand) appears to be an _almost-but-not-quite_ complete list of all of the vendors participating in the event (I got this from Facebook, which is why I am putting a quote block around it - https://www.facebook.com/events/874890409269551/):



> *Seafood Bites:*
> 
> 
> Tuna Tartare -- Marmalade Café
> 
> Spicy Tuna Spoons -- Sushi a Go Go
> 
> New Orleans Style Shrimp with Mustard Sauce -- Tusquellas Fish & Oyster Bar
> 
> 
> 
> *Beverage Samples:*
> 
> Herbal Lemonade -- Coffee Corner
> 
> Watermelon Mint Mojito & drink sample -- Greenhouse Produce
> 
> Mini Root Beer Floats -- The Refresher
> 
> Smoothies -- The Salad Bar
> 
> Bite Sized version of the Waffle Shot (Waffle Cone, coated in chocolate, served with espresso) --  Zia Valentina
> 
> 
> 
> *Meat-Lover's Bites:*
> 
> Chopped BBQ, Beef, Pork or Chicken Open-Faced Sandwich Bites -- Bryan's Pit Barbecue
> 
> Smoky Snappy Dog, Beef/Pork Hot Dog infused with Bacon -- Fritzi Dog
> 
> Smoked Prime Rib Sandwich with Tomato Bruschetta and Creamy Horseradish -- Huntington Meats and Sausage
> 
> Mini Corned Beef Sandwiches -- Magee's Kitchen
> 
> Three Cheese Gourmet Sampler: including Sacisson Sec Dry Salami and Chutney with Apricot, Fig, Honey and Walnut  --  Mr. Marcel Gourmet Market & Restaurant
> 
> Cheese Bread with Choice of Brazilian Sausage, Garlic Beef, Meat Balls -- Pampas Grill
> 
> Pepperoni Pizza/ Spinach and Garlic Pizza -- Patsy D'Amore's Pizza
> 
> Roast Beef, Pastrami, or Turkey Sandwich -- Phil's Deli & Grill
> 
> 
> 
> *Vegetarian Bites:*
> 
> Biryani Rice -- Dragunara Spice Bazaar
> 
> Choice of Fruit Salad or Farm Fresh Salad (Jicama, Cucumber, Mango w/ Chili Powder and Lemon) -- Farm Fresh Produce
> 
> Authentic Bavarian Style Pretzel -- Ludwig Biergarten
> 
> Peanut and Almond Nut Butter Samples -- Magee's House of Nuts
> 
> Veggie Plate with Hummus, Pita and Taboule -- Moishe's Restaurant
> 
> Truffle Mac & Cheese -- Planet Dailies
> 
> Pesto with Cheese Boreka -- The Village
> 
> Ulysses Chopped Salad -- Ulysses Voyage Greek Restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> *International Bites:*
> 
> Chicken or Veg Chow Mein -- China Depot
> 
> Mediterranean or Asada Grilled Chicken -- Farmers Market Poultry
> 
> Beef and Lettuce Wraps -- La Korea
> 
> Pork and Chicken One-Bite Morunos -- Moruno
> 
> Orange Chicken and Egg Roll -- Peking Kitchen
> 
> Chicken Rendang -- Singapore's Banana Leaf
> 
> 
> 
> *Dessert Bites:*
> 
> Assorted Ice Cream Samples -- Bennett's Ice Cream
> 
> Powdered Sugar Buttermilk Donut Hole -- Bob's Coffee and Doughnuts
> 
> Mini-Pastries -- Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf
> 
> Chocolate Fountain; Strawberry, Oreo, Pringles, Graham Crackers  -- Dylan's Candy Bar
> 
> Crepe Chez Moi (French Crepe) with whipped cream & powdered sugar -- The French Crepe Co.
> 
> Soft Serve Samples -- Gill's Old Fashioned Ice Cream
> 
> English Toffee -- Littlejohn's English Toffee
> 
> Caramel Corn -- Magic Nut & Candy Co.
> 
> Blueberry, Strawberry Margarita, and Original Frozen Yogurt Samples -- Pinkberry
> 
> Brownie Bites -- Short Cake





*In a recent email I got from Farmers Market, they also listed:*

Taco of Chile Relleno -- ¡Loteria! Grill

Traditional jambalaya -- Gumbo Pot 

Passion cake -- Normandie Bakery


And, in the email they mentioned...

"In honor of the French National Day, which also occurs on July 14, we are featuring a special Bastille Day Tasting Pavilion, courtesy of Monsieur Marcel Gourmet Market! 

You'll find everything from extraordinary traditional French confections from Calissons by Gilles to caneles and financiers from Ludivine Paris and even almond water by Victoria's Kitchen."



Also, although it is not listed, I'm sure that Du-par's will get in the act and offer a sample of one of their baked items as well.

There will be beer and wine samples too.

I know which things I won't be eating, so I can actually rule some of them out.  But the things I will be eating and drinking will be more than enough to handle!  I might not make it home.


​


----------



## petals

figment_jii said:


>


Love this cup. Also luvin Figment's little Duffy hat


----------



## petals

Kids Turkey Sandwich meal and side of Pasta from Flo's 




Kids Roast Beef Sandwich meal and Mash side also from Flo's








The Mash was super yummy. The kids meals were tasty as well as a small snack for adults!


----------



## petals

selection of yummies from Trolley Treats: 








and a cake pop also from Trolley Treats:


----------



## Sherry E

*"Red, White, and Blue Mickey Caramel Apples for Independence Day!" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on July 3rd, 2015, by AJ*

​


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment Trip to Disneyland’s Diamond Anniversary Kick-Off*

*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ*, Dinner
Figment visisted the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ for dinner one evening, hoping for cool(ish) weather and some great BBQ. 

Dinner is served family style.  It includes all-you-care-to-eat ribs, sausage, chicken, corn bread, beans, corn wheels, and cole slaw.





Figment really likes the ribs (they always seem to be in the bottom of the bucket!).  The sausage was pretty good (mild) and the chicken was very moist.





The beans are Figment's second most favorite item at the BBQ, which is surprising because he normally isn't a big fan of beans.  They have really good flavor.





Dinner includes corn wheels, which are very juicy and yummy.





The cole slaw is okay, but Figment likes the others things better.





The corn bread is sweet and tasty.  It has little bits of corn in it, so it has some nice texture (and goes well with the beans)!





*Storytellers Cafe*, Lunch
Figment stopped by Storytellers Cafe for lunch.  Due to how busy it was that weekend, Storytellers had extended their breakfast buffet until 1:00 pm, but they were also offering the regular a la carte lunch menu.  Figment opted for the lunch menu, but he still got to the meet the characters (Koda, Kenai, Meeko, Chip, and Dale).









Kenai decided Figment should try eating his version salmon...





The menu:





_Bread Service_ - the meal starts out with bread service, which included corn bread muffins and soft rolls. The corn bread is Figment's favorite.  It's similiar to the one at Big Thunder BBQ, in that it includes bits of corn in it!





_Charred Nebraska Corn Chowder_ - With Rotisserie Chicken, Bacon, and Cilantro. A meal at Storytellers' wouldn't be complete without this soup!  It's so rich and flavorful!





_Robusto Flatbread_ - Chorizo de Bilbao, Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, Mozzarella Cheese, and Romesco Sauce.  It was pretty good.





_Caesar Salad with Chicken_ - Romaine Lettuce and Caesar Dressing. Sometimes Figment feels like having something on the lighter side, like a salad!  The Caesar was good, and the chicken was moist.





_Salmon and Spinach Salad_ - Atlantic Salmon served with Baby Spinach Salad with Caramelized Button Mushrooms, Thume, Roasted Red Bell Peppers, and Garlic-Herb Croutons tossed with a Balsamic Vinaigrette. This is still one of Figment's favorite salads, especially the button mushroom!





_Salmon with Artichoke Tapenade_ - Atlantic Salmon served with Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Broccolini, and an Artichoke Tapenade. This is another one of Figment's favorite dishes at Storytellers.  The salmon is very moist and the tapenade had great flavor.







petals said:


> Love this cup. Also luvin Figment's little Duffy hat


Thanks!


----------



## kaoden39

The bbq looks great!


----------



## princesszelda

I love the sausage at the BBQ. The corn bread and beans are good too but I love me some of that sausage.


----------



## tlovesdis

Took a quick 3 day (two park days) trip in June to check out the 60th stuff.  Here are a few things we ate and loved!  LOL!

*JAZZ KITCHEN*

*Garlic Bread* - soooooooooooooo good and a little spicey!  We loved it!





*Gumbo* - super yummy!





*Green Goddess Salad* - my new favorite!  so good!





*Chocolate Bread Pudding* - delish





*CAFE ORLEANS*

*Pomme Frites and 3 cheese Monte Cristo* - we shared and it was still too much!  But so delish









*STARBUCKS in DCA*

*Cinnamon Roll *- soooooooooooooo yummy!  Wish the one at DL had them too!





*RANCHO DEL ZOCALO*

Cheese Enchilads and steak - tasty





*WINE COUNTRY TRATTORIA*

Lasagna - first time trying this here and it was good!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment Trip to Disneyland’s Diamond Anniversary Kick-Off*

*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Brunch
Brennan's Jazz Kitchen is one of Figment's favorite places to have Sunday brunch.  He likes to eat outside so he can people watch in DTD while dining!

_Bourbon Street Sampler for Two_ - A Taste of New Orleans: Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Boudin Balls, Goat Cheese & Sundried Tomato Fried Ravioli.  Figment's favorites are the calamari and the Boudin Balls.  Both have great flavor, but aren't too spicy!





_Pasta Jambalaya_ - Gulf Shrimp, Andouille Sausage, Roasted Chicken, Spinach Fettuccine, Creole seasoning.  Figment likes this spicy pasta jambalaya dish, but it does have some heat!





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Pontalba potatoes & Creole hollandaise.  This is one of Figment’s favorite items at Brennan’s.  It was delicious!





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” style BBQ sauce, andouille grits.  This is one of Figment’s favorite dishes at Brennan’s.  It’s on the slightly spicier side, but the shrimp are really tasty and the grits are smooth and creamy.





*Cozy Cones*, Snack
Figment stopped by the Cozy Cones to pick up two of the Dinoco Sipper Cans.  He opted for blue and green this time.  They are really cute, but it's not easy to get the top off!





*Carthay Circle*, Lunch
Figment decided to have lunch at Carthay Circle at the last minute (he loves that you can get last minute reservations at DLR).





_Rose Petal Soda_ - Locally Sourced Purified Sparkling Water Flavored with Delicate Rose Essence and Garnished with an Edible Sugar-Glazed Organic Rose Petal.  This is one of those drinks that has grown on Figment.  He wasn't sure he liked the slightly bitter taste of Spring Water at first, but now he likes this drink.





_Chardonnay Vignette Wine Country Soda_ - Figment likes Wine Country Sodas and was sad that he can't get the Chardonnay flavor at home anymore, so he had one at Carthay Circle!





_Bread Service_ – The meal starts with bread service.  The bread is good, but Figment likes to leave room for better things that are coming!





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeno, Served with Apricot Honey Butter. These are Figment’s favorite appetizer at Disneyland! They are so good! Crispy on the outside and melt-y on the inside.  Figment discovered that they travel well, so he ordered an extra order to take home with him!





_Steamed Pot Stickers filled with Gingered Pork_ - On Mango Lemongrass Voodoo Sauce. Figment discovered these pot stickers last time he was at Carthay and really liked them, so he ordered them again.  They were still very good and very flavorful!





_Sustainable Fish of the Season_ - Baby Heirloom Tomatoes, Fava Beans and Green Thai Chili Mango Vinaigrette.  THe sustainable fish was salmon and it was really good.  Very moist and yummy!





_Grilled Angus Flank Steak Salad_ - Roasted Beets, Watercress, Gorgonzola Dolce with Sherry Vinaigrette and Crispy Onions.  Figment likes salads, so he tried the steak salad.  It wasn't quite what he was expecting (sliced steak on one side and the salad on the other), but it was still good.





_The Ultimate Braised Short Ribe Beef Sandwich_ - Slowly Braised Beef Short Rib Served Open Faced with Sauteed Portobello Mushrooms, Parmesan Cheese, and Arugula.  This was an interesting sandwhich...it needed a fork and knife.  The braised beef was very tender, but the bread was very hard.  Figment liked the flavor of the meets and the mushrooms, but was better the next day when the bread had softened.


----------



## Sherry E

The full, complete list of vendors and their samples at the Taste of Farmers Market (this coming Tuesday, 7/14/15, from 5-9 p.m.) is finally up - http://www.farmersmarketla.com/media/files/590901f712acd39426225293165020e7.pdf

I found out that Mary Jo will not be there this year, but, to my surprise, other people from The DIS will be there.

Now that I have the full list, I literally have to go through and X out the "bites" I am not interested in, and then circle or highlight the ones I am interested in... and then figure out some sort of sensible system for hitting each station so I am not roaming around aimlessly.  

Anyway, again, if you are in Southern California next week anyway (because you're planning to be at Disneyland on July 17th), and you are planning a day journey up to L.A., the Taste of Farmers Market would be a great thing to do.


----------



## franandaj

I just have to say that I never comment enough, but I love when Figment goes to DL, he has great taste in food and always had good things to say about it.  Someday we will go to Big Thunder BBQ, it looks great, just a lot of food and I'm never really up to eating that much.

I'll have to post some of my pics as I've been out to DL a lot for the 60th Anniversary.


----------



## Meemoo

Figment - Do you know if those specialty fried biscuits are part of the WOC lunch package. They do look like something I'd like to try.


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> I just have to say that I never comment enough, but I love when Figment goes to DL, he has great taste in food and always had good things to say about it.  Someday we will go to Big Thunder BBQ, it looks great, just a lot of food and I'm never really up to eating that much.
> 
> I'll have to post some of my pics as I've been out to DL a lot for the 60th Anniversary.




I hope you're there during our dates in September.


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> I hope you're there during our dates in September.



When are your dates in September?  We're only half and hour away...


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Meemoo said:


> Figment - Do you know if those specialty fried biscuits are part of the WOC lunch package. They do look like something I'd like to try.



They are not part of the WoC dining package. If you want to try them though, you can order them at additional cost.


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> When are your dates in September?  We're only half and hour away...



The girls and I will be in Anaheim 9/13-9/19.


----------



## NannyBeBe

I just want to encourage everybody to take figment's advice on food.  We just got back from DLR.  After reading a lot of this forum, we took his advice and had the Bourbon Street Sampler and the Shrimp and Grits at Brennan's.  All I can say is that we are still talking about that meal.  Some of the best food I have ever had.  Thank you, figment.


----------



## figment_jii

franandaj said:


> I just have to say that I never comment enough, but I love when Figment goes to DL, he has great taste in food and always had good things to say about it.  Someday we will go to Big Thunder BBQ, it looks great, just a lot of food and I'm never really up to eating that much.


Thanks!  Yeah, the BBQ is really good, but you have to be hungry to eat there.  Figment always has to remind himself not to snack his way through the parks on the day when the BBQ is planned!  



Meemoo said:


> Figment - Do you know if those specialty fried biscuits are part of the WOC lunch package. They do look like something I'd like to try.


Unfortunately, as the PP said, the house biscuit are not included on the WoC lunch package.  We asked once and they said they could be ordered separately, but there was no way to substitute them for anything on the WoC dining package (we asked about paying an upcharge, but that wasn't possible either).  They are well worth trying, but when on the WoC dining package, that would be a lot of food!



NannyBeBe said:


> I just want to encourage everybody to take figment's advice on food.  We just got back from DLR.  After reading a lot of this forum, we took his advice and had the Bourbon Street Sampler and the Shrimp and Grits at Brennan's.  All I can say is that we are still talking about that meal.  Some of the best food I have ever had.  Thank you, figment.


Thanks!  I'm glad to hear you enjoyed the sampler and shrimp and grits.  Those are two of Figment's favorite things at Brennan's!


----------



## figment_jii

If you happen to be at DLR on August 10 and/or 11 and are looking for a different dining experience, Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar is presenting the Tahitian Terrace Diamond Luau for two nights only.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams-diamond-luau/


----------



## kaoden39

figment_jii said:


> If you happen to be at DLR on August 10 and/or 11 and are looking for a different dining experience, Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar is presenting the Tahitian Terrace Diamond Luau for two nights only.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams-diamond-luau/



How wonderful is this? I went there when I was much younger with my parents. It was a really cool meal! This is something I would really enjoy so much more than a character meal.


----------



## franandaj

figment_jii said:


> If you happen to be at DLR on August 10 and/or 11 and are looking for a different dining experience, Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar is presenting the Tahitian Terrace Diamond Luau for two nights only.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams-diamond-luau/



Thanks figment_jii! I just booked us for the second night. Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Sherry E

franandaj said:


> Thanks Jill! I just booked us for the second night. Sounds like a lot of fun!



Who is Jill?


----------



## franandaj

Sherry E said:


> Who is Jill?



Oops! All these years I though her name was Figment_jill and now that I look closer it's Figment_jii.


----------



## Sherry E

franandaj said:


> Oops! All these years I though her name was Figment_jill and now that I look closer it's Figment_jii.



  I know what you mean -- at a quick glance a screen name can look like something else.  One time I was trying to type out a reply to a DIS'er and I kept typing "Jimmy Jam" instead of what I was intending to type.  It's like my hands wanted to type something else and kept interfering.


----------



## figment_jii

franandaj said:


> Thanks figment_jii! I just booked us for the second night. Sounds like a lot of fun!


It does sound like fun...have a great time!



franandaj said:


> Oops! All these years I though her name was Figment_jill and now that I look closer it's Figment_jii.


No worries!  The "jii" stands for "Journey Into Imagination", the original name of the attraction that Figment is from.


----------



## Zbugz

figment_jii said:


> The "jii" stands for "Journey Into Imagination", the original name of the attraction that Figment is from.



I always wondered what jii was from. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## LizzyS

I also *love* reading about Figment's dining experiences at DLR!  The photos are great and so are the descriptions of the food!


----------



## keahgirl8

figment_jii said:


> If you happen to be at DLR on August 10 and/or 11 and are looking for a different dining experience, Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar is presenting the Tahitian Terrace Diamond Luau for two nights only.
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland-hotel/trader-sams-diamond-luau/



I won't be there until later in the week, but it's just as well!  It's a little pricey!


----------



## lulubelle

Thank you Figment jii for all your reviews and pictures.  I feel like I am your friend!


----------



## limace

The Tahitian meal is on our last night there-so tempting!


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up....*Figment Trip to Disneyland’s Diamond Anniversary Kick-Off*

_*Snacks*_, (Various Locations)
Figment saw various snacks for the 60th anniversary. They were available at the usual locations (Candy Palace, Pooh’s Corner, Trolley Treats, Marceline’s, etc.).

_Cake Pop_ – Disneyland’s 60th logo.





_Cake Pop_ – Mickey or Minnie





_Chocolate-Dipped Caramel Apple_ – Mickey or Minnie





_Rice Crispie Treat_ – Mickey or Minnie









*Souvenier Containers*
There were lots of new and newish souvenier containers at DLR for the 60th Anniversary.  Figment got the three new Mickey Ballons, the Mine Cart Train, Cinderella's Carriage Popcorn Buckets, the Castle Stein, the Olaf Sipper, two of the Dinoco Sippers (he'll get the red one next time), the round pocorn buckets from DL and DCA, the Diamond Glow Cube, the 24-hour Day Travel Mug, and the DL travel Mug.  







LizzyS said:


> I also *love* reading about Figment's dining experiences at DLR!  The photos are great and so are the descriptions of the food!


I'm glad you enjoy reading Figment's reviews.  Thanks!  



lulubelle said:


> Thank you Figment jii for all your reviews and pictures.  I feel like I am your friend!


You're welcome and thank you!


----------



## franandaj

We've been going out to Disney for some Day trips to see the special fireworks and parade, and of course a girl's gotta eat!  So here are a few of the treats that we have enjoyed recently.

The Lamburger at the Uva Bar is always a favorite for me!









The French Dip wasn't bad either!





I love the Chicken Chile Verde Cone from the Cozy Cones.





They also have a new cone, pulled pork with cole slaw and a pickle





And I love me some Plaza Inn Fried Chicken





with a little Cobb Salad


----------



## skellinton

I cannot wait to sample some of the 60th goodies in December!  And one of the ballon popcorn buckets better come home with me!
I have never eaten at the Jazz kitchen, I for sure want to check it out after seeing the photos here!


----------



## figment_jii

They just announced a new menu for the PCH Grill's dinner buffet!
*New Beach Side Bonfire Dinner Buffet at Disney’s PCH Grill at Paradise Pier Hotel at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Oh neat i wonder if it is just a summer thing. That looks neat


----------



## kylie71

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-paradise-pier-hotel-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## figment_jii

JadeDarkstar said:


> Oh neat i wonder if it is just a summer thing. That looks neat


I don't know...it would be interesting to know how often the buffets change their menus.  My guess is this will stay around for a while, especially if it proves to be popular!


----------



## Sherry E

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I went to the Taste of Farmers Market event tonight (the event that I have been posting about in this thread).  I met Pete (owner/founder of The DIS), Dustin (from the Florida team) and Webmaster Kathy.  Apparently Nancy Johnson of DIS Unplugged was there too (I have met her before), but no one told me she was there, and I didn't see her.

In any case, I decided I would hit the meat dishes first.

I got BBQ pork, pepperoni pizza and a prime rib sandwich on my first round.  I grabbed a table and sat down to eat.  

Round 2 involved some sort of Mediterranean garlic chicken, a roast beef sandwich, a corned beef sandwich and a Snappy Dog (which is a hot dog injected with bacon).  I grabbed a table and sat down.

Round 3 involved a root beer float, a berry smoothie and a delicious fruit salad topped with a beautiful flower.  There was a lime on the salad, and I squeezed the juice on the honeydew melon.  Normally I am not a fan of honeydew, as it is bland and boring.  But, when drizzled with lime juice, it is yummy!!

Round 4 involved a double scoop of ice cream and a doughnut hole.  

Round 5 involved a soft serve swirl of ice cream, and 2 separate root beers from 2 different places (I had 2 drink tickets).

I vowed that if I had anymore room left in my stomach I would waddle over to get a pancake at Du-Par's and French toast at Charlie's.  I also planned on getting herbal lemonade, English toffee and something for the Bastille Day celebration (such as Passion cake and a macaron).  Unfortunately, I was completely full, and had no room left to eat anything.  I missed the orange chicken and the chocolate fountain too! 

It's a bit inconvenient to grab food, find a table, sit down, get up, get more food, find another table, sit down, get up, get food, find another table, sit down, etc.  But there was really no other way to do it.  They hand you a paper plate before you go in, and it can only hold a few things at a time.  So you have to eat and clear it off, then get the next round of food.

Anyway, it was exhausting -- but definitely a good event for foodies.  There were beer and wine samples too, of course.  And Cost Plus World Market was giving out free bottles of water.


----------



## bcwife76

kylie71 said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-at-paradise-pier-hotel-at-disneyland-resort/



Would love to try that, looks very tasty! I just commented on the blog, asking how long this menu will be around for (as it's not mentioned on the blog).


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry, 

That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Oh crud! Now I need to add ANOTHER day for us to have time to eat this!? Looks SOOOO good!


----------



## Sherry E

bcwife76 said:


> Would love to try that, looks very tasty! I just commented on the blog, asking how long this menu will be around for (as it's not mentioned on the blog).



It definitely sounds like a very summer-ish concept, doesn't it?  But I tend to wonder why it wasn't announced sooner if it was just intended to be a summer thing.  Maybe they will keep the buffet going into fall and winter, but with a different menu and more season-specific foods/drinks?  I thought that PCH Grill was a menu-only restaurant for lunch and dinner -- I didn't think they offered a buffet at any time other than the character breakfast in the morning?    I don't know if I am correct about that, but if I am, the buffet will probably bring a lot of extra people to the restaurant.  Sometimes the PCH Grill looks almost empty if it's not during character meal time, so they need the business, I think.



kaoden39 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> That sounds wonderful!



Michele -- I think it's a great event for true foodies who like to try all different sorts of food (and there were many things that were much more exotic than what I tried).   And, at $40 or $45 and over 50 vendors  it is a good value.   But you really need the full 4 hours, because after eating the first few things, time is needed to let things digest.  And when you start to feel full but are not done sampling yet, you need time to make room in the tummy for another sample or two.  It really takes some careful thought, strategy and planning.

Also, I think it's better if you go with at least one other person.  That way, the other person can save the table while you get up and get your food, and you can save it while they get theirs.  Then you can take turns saving the table again, while you each get up to collect the next round of samples.  Because I was by myself, I couldn't save a table and had to keep finding a new one any time I got another round of food, which became tedious after a while.

I'm glad that the event was basically free for me (since I used the Farmers Market gift certificates I earned to buy the ticket).  If I had actually had to pay the $40, I think I would have felt guilty that I did not sample as many foods as I would have liked, to justify spending the money.  Nancy Johnson told me that she made it to 28 of the vendors (out of 50+).  I don't know how she did it.  I think I only made it to half as many as she did and I was already way too stuffed.  She did take some things home with her, though, which is probably what I should have done (like the English toffee and assorted pastry samples).  I was in a food coma and was not thinking clearly, so it didn't even dawn on me to take anything home!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

That really is a good deal. When you consider all of the choices and the food it's a great deal. Until I got sick in April the girls and I were planning a trip to WDW with friends. We had an attack planned for Epcot. We were each going to order different things and eat and drink our way across the world. This same attack plan would work in this situation. Maybe I need to plan my next trip around this.


----------



## Sherry E

Another post from the Parks Blog about Diamond Celebration food - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...or-the-disneyland-resort-diamond-celebration/!!


----------



## rwu

Sherry -- I really want to thank you for publicizing this event.  DH and I went, and we really enjoyed it!  Between the two of us, we managed to get to 38 out of the 51 vendors (though a fair bit of food ended up coming home with us too.)

I was worried that the food lines would be long, but every place was pretty much a walk-up.  We were also pretty lucky about finding tables when we needed them.

And the best thing was that we got to try new places we would otherwise never have tried.  New favorites were the doughnut holes at Bob's Coffee and Doughnuts, and the pate and cake (2 separate items, not together ) at Normandie Bakery.

Anyways, thanks again for recommending this!


----------



## Sherry E

rwu said:


> Sherry -- I really want to thank you for publicizing this event.  DH and I went, and we really enjoyed it!  Between the two of us, we managed to get to 38 out of the 51 vendors (though a fair bit of food ended up coming home with us too.)
> 
> I was worried that the food lines would be long, but every place was pretty much a walk-up.  We were also pretty lucky about finding tables when we needed them.
> 
> And the best thing was that we got to try new places we would otherwise never have tried.  New favorites were the doughnut holes at Bob's Coffee and Doughnuts, and the pate and cake (2 separate items, not together ) at Normandie Bakery.
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for recommending this!



*rwu - *

You're very welcome -- and thank you so much for reporting back!  That's why I post about the Taste of Farmers Market in this thread -- I know that even if some people don't speak up, there are always people out there reading along or lurking in the background (as is the case with any thread).   Last year, the same thing happened -- I posted about the Taste event here in this thread, knowing that there are a lot of people who either live in SoCal and might be interested, or who come to SoCal to visit Disneyland, and then plan a non-Disney day in Hollywood as well.  No one mentioned up front that they were going to the Taste event, but someone reported back here after the event was over and said that she had gone and had a great time!

Anyway, I am completely impressed and astounded that you made it to 38 of the vendors!    I have to admit -- that makes me curious as to which stations you did not hit, because you really covered the majority of them.  I wonder which ones you skipped!

I feel like such an amateur, but I was stuffed over one hour before the event ended, and I could not eat anything else.  I should have thought ahead and brought some Ziploc bags with me, so that I could carry home certain things that were transportable, such as the English toffee, the pastries at Coffee Bean, whatever they were handing out at the Bastille Day table, and maybe even the Passion Cake from Normandie Bakery.  I looked at the clock at around 7:50 p.m., and I realized that by the time I rested a bit and worked up a bit of an appetite again, it would be right at the time the Taste was ending, at 9 p.m., if not later.  So I just threw in the towel and went home.  As I mentioned to Michele above, If I had actually paid out of pocket for the event (as opposed to using the gift certificates I used), I would have felt terribly guilty for barely making a dent in the array of options.  I don't know how I could have done it differently, though, other than to bring the Ziploc bags.  

I am not sure what my absolute favorite "bites" were, but I realized that I stuck mainly to vendors who have been at the Market for decades and decades, with only one or two exceptions (such as Fritzi Dog).  I have to be honest -- that mini-root beer float was delicious and refreshing, so that's right up there at the top.  I thought that the fruit bowl was quite a generous size as well, so that ranked high.  I thought that the ice cream sample at Bennett's (right next to Bob's) was pretty generous, too (two scoops).  The BBQ pork was tasty.  The prime rib sandwich was good.  There was really a great array of food.

The lines for food were not bad at all.   I mostly just walked right up as well.  The vendors were good about hustling everyone along.   One reason why I think the lines were non-existent is that, because this Taste event is always held on a Tuesday night, and only for 4 hours, a lot of people who work that day either can't get there when it begins or end up skipping it entirely.   A lot of local residents don't even know about the event, which I found out when I did a focus group at the Market back in May.  Some of my fellow focus group people did not know that the Taste of Farmers Market existed!  If it were a multi-day event that lasted longer than 4 hours, and if it were advertised better, you can bet that it would be packed.

Another thing that helps the food lines stay short is the fact that there are so many food and beverage stations to peruse.   If there were only 20 stations, each station would probably have lines.  The fact that are over 50 helps spread out the crowds, so that there is not really any back-up of people at any station.


----------



## calilou

What have they done to the bacon?! Has this already been discussed? They have done something amazing to the bacon served in the DLR restaurants (specifically Plaza Inn and Surf's Up at PPH). It is crispy and so melt-in-your-mouth yummy! We've eaten at these breakfast joints regularly for many years and the bacon has always been just okay (too greasy and limp for my taste so I preferred the sausage), but this trip was different! My girls and I went back for plates of bacon several times! Hope it's a permanent change!


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Thank you all for the wonderful food pics!
I am a WDW passholder making my 1st visit to DL in September. 
Gosh I feel like a newbie planning this trip LOL! 
I have no idea where I want to eat (I prefer Table Service)
Want to do some character meals. (Def planning on Plaza Inn breakfast)
I can making dining ressies now, so I'm going a little crazy.


----------



## Sherry E

MichelleWDWfan said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful food pics!
> I am a WDW passholder making my 1st visit to DL in September.
> Gosh I feel like a newbie planning this trip LOL!
> I have no idea where I want to eat (I prefer Table Service)
> Want to do some character meals. (Def planning on Plaza Inn breakfast)
> I can making dining ressies now, so I'm going a little crazy.



I don't know if you're going before September 11th, or after September 11th, but either way you will probably encounter a good number of Fall and Halloween-themed foods (both sweet and savory) around Disneyland Resort.  In this post -- http://www.disboards.com/threads/ha...015-info-is-finally-in.3270919/#post-51326928 -- you can get a sense of what kinds of seasonal foods are available, and at the top of the post I have a link to a list of a lot of the sweet and savory foods available during Halloween Time, or that have been available in recent years (some items could be subject to change).  But really, those foods begin to appear even before Halloween Time begins, and some of them stick around all the way to Thanksgiving.


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Sherry E said:


> I don't know if you're going before September 11th, or after September 11th, but either way you will probably encounter a good number of Fall and Halloween-themed foods (both sweet and savory) around Disneyland Resort.  In this post -- http://www.disboards.com/threads/ha...015-info-is-finally-in.3270919/#post-51326928 -- you can get a sense of what kinds of seasonal foods are available, and at the top of the post I have a link to a list of a lot of the sweet and savory foods available during Halloween Time, or that have been available in recent years (some items could be subject to change).  But really, those foods begin to appear even before Halloween Time begins, and some of them stick around all the way to Thanksgiving.



Awesome Sherry thanks! I'll be there Sept 17-21. 
Sad that MNSSHP doesn't start till the following week 
Looking forward to some wonderful meals.
Here's what I have so far:

17th WoC dinner pkg
18th Blue bayou fantasmic dining pkg
19th Plaza Inn bkfst
20th Surf's Up bkfst @ PCH
21st Storytellers bkfst
The rest is still up in the air... lol


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog entry about the Diamond Luau!
*Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel Presents Tahitian Terrace Diamond Luau*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort*
Figment was lucky enough to visist Disneyland Resort over the Diamond Anniversary Celebration weekend.  He got to be in the parks on July 17, 2015...the actual anniversary day!  It was a busy trip, but a lot of fun.

*PCH Grill* (Dinner)
Figment saw the announcement in the Disney Parks Blog that PCH Grill would be debuting a new "Beach Side Bonfire Dinner Buffet" at Disney’s PCH Grill on July 17, 2015.  So had originally planned to have dinner on Saturday at Big Thunder BBQ, but the new buffet looked interesting, so he decided to go to PCH Grill instead.  (In some ways it worked out really well because it was rainy on Saturday, which meant places like Big Thunder BBQ would have been closed because they only have outdoor seating.)









*Entrees*
_Dry-Rubbed Smoked Tri-Tip Beef and Baby Back Ribs_ - the beef was pretty good (Figment's piece was medium-to-medium rare) and the ribs were moist.









_Spicy Rubbed Pork Shoulder_ - the pork was very moist and flavorful, but not terribly spicy.  THe veggies had excellent flavor!





_Vegetarian Tacos_ - Figment forgot to ask what was in these tacos.





_Beer-Battered Sustainable Fish Taco_ - Figment liked the beer-battered fish (a white fish with a slightly sweet coating), but there was bit too much cabbage on the bottom of the taco.





_Mac N' Cheese - Lobster or Regular_ - the lobster version had a slight bread crumb topping.  The Mac 'n Cheese was very creamy, but kind of bland (it needed salt).  Figment could not taste any lobster in the lobster version (no pieces of lobster were visible either).






_Littleneck Clams, Chorizo and Potatoes Hash in PCH Grill Signature Broth_ - This was Figment's favorite dish at the buffet.  The clams were very flavorful, as was the hash.  It was not spicy, but it was very rich in flavor.  So yummy!





_Shrimp Scampi with Cavatappi Pasta_ - (no shrimp in the photo) - This was a very creamy scampi without a strong garlic flavor.  The shrimp was good and the pasta was fine.





_Whole Roasted Salmon_ - The salmon was moist, but needed flavor.  The edges, where the spice rub was had great flavor, but the middle was kind of bland.





_House-Fried Chicken_ - Very good flavor and moist.  Figment liked this chicken (but he still likes the one at the Plaza Inn better!).





_Magherita Pizza_ - Figment oped to try the Margherita pizza, which was a little different than what he's used to.  This one came with sun-dried tomatoes and regular tomatoes.  It was good and he enjoyed this thin-crusted pizza.  There was another option (with figs and goat cheese, so it sounds like each night there may be more than one pizza choice).





_Veggie Kabobs_ - Figment did not try one of these, but they looked pretty good.





_Mini-Hot Dogs and Mini-Cheeseburgers_ - These were pretty typical looking hot dogs and cheeseburgers, just mini-sized!









*Side Dishes and Salads*
_Roasted Garlic Herb Bread Crostini_ - It was basically garlic bread.  Great for soaking up the littleneck clam broth!





_Mini Smashed Potatos with Shallots_ - It was like a mini-baked potato with sour cream and cheddar cheese on top.  It was okay.




_
Roasted Potato Salad_ - It was okay, but nothing about really stood out.





_Heirloom Tomato-Mozzarella Tossed in Creamy Pesto & Aged Balsamic Reduction Finished_ - This was Figment's favorite salad.  It was a lot like caprese salad, but with kalmata olives and a creamy pesto sauce.





_Deviled Eggs - Pickled and Traditional_ - Figment liked the pickled version (the egg white part was pickled).









_Green Beans with Sauteed Shallots_ - Figment really liked these green beans.  Very flavorful!





*Desserts*
_Mini-Cones_ - There were three different version: Passion Fruit mousse with mango compote, Vanilla mousse with mandarin orange compote, and berry mouse with berry compote.  Figment really liked the passion fruit one.  They came in cute little mini-cones!





_Fresh Fruit Kabobs_ - A nice variety of fruits.





_Coconut Haupio Pudding_ - Figment thought this was an interesting dessert...the bottom was tart and the top was a little bland.





_Make Your Own Strawberry Shortcake_ - Figment likes strawberry shortcake and he enjoyed making his own.





_Milk Chocolate Caramel Tart with Bacon Brittle_ - Figment thought this dessert had a little to strong of a caramel flavor - it pretty much over-powered any chocolate and bacon flavor.





_Brioche Fresh Fruit Pizza_ - Another dessert offering, but Figment forgot to try this!





_Make Your Own S'Mores_ - Housemade marshmallows (regular, coconut, and strawberry), chocolate sauce and graham crackers.  The marshmallows were really good (you could taste the strawberry and coconut flavoring).





_Seasonal Berry Cobbler_ - The cobbler was okay, but it needed ice cream!

Figment with his dessert dish!





The only major drawback was that things seemed a little slow to be replenished, especially the littleneck clam dish, the shrimp pasta dish, and the strawberry shortcake dessert.  The chef making the clams and shrimp was also making the pizzas, so he was very busy and couldn't really keep up with the demand.  So, hopefully in the future they'll split his duties or have bigger dishes of the items available.  Otherwise, things seemed to be going fairly well at the second night of the new buffet (despite the rain outside)!

Overall, Figment really liked the new "Beach-Size Bonfire Dinner Buffet" at PCH Grill.  There was a fairly good selection of items and they had a wide variety of flavors and styles.  His favorite savory dish was the Littleneck Clams with Chorizo and Potato Hash and his favorite dessert was the Passion Fruit Mousse cone.  He hopes that PCH Grill continue to have this dinner buffet for the foreseeable future![/I][/I]


----------



## Sherry E

What an interesting array of foods at the Beach Side Bonfire buffet!  A really eclectic assortment -- and not really like anything anywhere else in DLR.  I love strawberry shortcake, so I probably would have spent a lot of time at that station!


----------



## Meemoo

Looks like an interesting buffet to try - all the build your own desserts look like fun (and mess) for the kids! The little ice-creams are so cute.


----------



## cgh

Thanks so much for the review and pictures!  We will be eating there in exactly 2 weeks!


----------



## kylie71

Thank You Figment!  Looks like you had a good time tasting all the new dishes!
It will be a fun asset I think!

Thank You for sharing!

---Lori


----------



## gottalovepluto

@figment_jii I love Figment's 60th anniversary hat!!!


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

Wow the food looks pretty darn good at the new buffet.
Considering squeezing it into my plans


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Well that pretty much seals it for me - I'm going to try to squish in the PPH buffet to our plans now.... I don't know WHEN exactly, but... maybe we'll end up eating two dinners one night


----------



## Spacepest

Wow Figment, that buffet looks awesome! I'll have to try and eat there on a future visit.

I did a day and a half trip, and have no pics of what I ate. Where I did go on property:

Lucky Fortune Cookery at DCA Paradise Pier food court area--husband and I had rice bowls, beef and chicken, both with teriyaki sauce. Both were really bland, but as my stomach was having issues due to stress, I was ok with bland, and the ingredients were fresh. We also had the Lucky Fortune Tea--OMG. This was to die for. Black tea with mango and passion fruit juices mixed in! I will definately be reordering the tea.

Dole whip at DL--yummy classic, and dairy free!

Cozy Cone Motel--hubby had to have churros, which I didn't eat (just sounded gross with the heat wave going on). I did order Ramon's Pear of Dice soda in a souvenir gas can sipper with a dinosaur on it; the soda was super sweet and I could only drink a few sips before passing it to my husband to finish off. It had a pear flavor with a minty after taste, mixed with sprite. If I were to reorder the drink again I'd ask for the cast member to use less syrup.

Dinner at Storyteller's Cafe--we were staying at the GC, so we ate the dinner buffet here. Good selection of meats and everything was fresh. We've eaten dinner many times at this restaurant, both off the ala cart menu and buffet and everything was good, service was great.

Brunch at Storyteller's Cafe--I don't recommend this at all. Not because the food is bad, but if you eat between breakfast and lunch the restaurant is in complete chaos as the staff switch over the menus and change shifts. There is no buffet here for lunchtime, only the regular menu. Breakfast only has the buffet and no ala cart menu, but there are characters if you show up early enough. When we were seated our server let us know the breakfast buffet was still open--for another 15 minutes. I didn't want the buffet because I didn't want to stuff myself, but glanced over it just to see what the options are before they put the food away. The buffet looked decent, but I ordered a lunch sandwich off the menu, the rest of my party had burgers, kids meals, etc (we had a large group). The food was good but the service was off because of the breakfast/lunch changes and servers shifts ending. We got our food hot, but we had to request extra silverware, drink refills, napkins, etc. something we've never had to ask for before at this restaurant. Usually the waitstaff just shows up, refills and replenishes things without even asking. So don't go here for brunch if you are in a hurry.


----------



## rwu

Sherry E said:


> *rwu - *
> 
> You're very welcome -- and thank you so much for reporting back!  That's why I post about the Taste of Farmers Market in this thread -- I know that even if some people don't speak up, there are always people out there reading along or lurking in the background (as is the case with any thread).   Last year, the same thing happened -- I posted about the Taste event here in this thread, knowing that there are a lot of people who either live in SoCal and might be interested, or who come to SoCal to visit Disneyland, and then plan a non-Disney day in Hollywood as well.  No one mentioned up front that they were going to the Taste event, but someone reported back here after the event was over and said that she had gone and had a great time!
> 
> Anyway, I am completely impressed and astounded that you made it to 38 of the vendors!    I have to admit -- that makes me curious as to which stations you did not hit, because you really covered the majority of them.  I wonder which ones you skipped!
> 
> I feel like such an amateur, but I was stuffed over one hour before the event ended, and I could not eat anything else.  I should have thought ahead and brought some Ziploc bags with me, so that I could carry home certain things that were transportable, such as the English toffee, the pastries at Coffee Bean, whatever they were handing out at the Bastille Day table, and maybe even the Passion Cake from Normandie Bakery.  I looked at the clock at around 7:50 p.m., and I realized that by the time I rested a bit and worked up a bit of an appetite again, it would be right at the time the Taste was ending, at 9 p.m., if not later.  So I just threw in the towel and went home.  As I mentioned to Michele above, If I had actually paid out of pocket for the event (as opposed to using the gift certificates I used), I would have felt terribly guilty for barely making a dent in the array of options.  I don't know how I could have done it differently, though, other than to bring the Ziploc bags.
> 
> I am not sure what my absolute favorite "bites" were, but I realized that I stuck mainly to vendors who have been at the Market for decades and decades, with only one or two exceptions (such as Fritzi Dog).  I have to be honest -- that mini-root beer float was delicious and refreshing, so that's right up there at the top.  I thought that the fruit bowl was quite a generous size as well, so that ranked high.  I thought that the ice cream sample at Bennett's (right next to Bob's) was pretty generous, too (two scoops).  The BBQ pork was tasty.  The prime rib sandwich was good.  There was really a great array of food.
> 
> The lines for food were not bad at all.   I mostly just walked right up as well.  The vendors were good about hustling everyone along.   One reason why I think the lines were non-existent is that, because this Taste event is always held on a Tuesday night, and only for 4 hours, a lot of people who work that day either can't get there when it begins or end up skipping it entirely.   A lot of local residents don't even know about the event, which I found out when I did a focus group at the Market back in May.  Some of my fellow focus group people did not know that the Taste of Farmers Market existed!  If it were a multi-day event that lasted longer than 4 hours, and if it were advertised better, you can bet that it would be packed.
> 
> Another thing that helps the food lines stay short is the fact that there are so many food and beverage stations to peruse.   If there were only 20 stations, each station would probably have lines.  The fact that are over 50 helps spread out the crowds, so that there is not really any back-up of people at any station.





We skipped China Depot (vegetable chow mein), Coffee Corner (herbal lemonade), Dragunara Spice Bazaar (Biryani Rice), E.B.s Beer & Wine, Farm Fresh Produce (Assorted Fruit Salads), Gill's Old Fashioned Ice Cream (Soft Serve Ice Cream), Moishe's Restaurant (Veggie Plate w/ Hummus, Pita & Taboule), Moruno (Pork or Chicken Moruno), Patsy D'Amore's Pizza (Pepperoni or Spinach & Garlic Pizza), Peking Kitchen (Orange Chicken), The Salad Bar (Assorted Fruit Smoothies), Ulysses Voyage Greek Rest (Chopped Marouli Salad), Dog Bakery (???).

It wasn't that the above didn't sound appealing -- we were just getting really really full! 

I think it did help that there were 2 of us since DH got some food that I'd just try a bite of (pancake, French toast) and vice versa.

I agree that the BBQ pork and prime rib sandwich were yummy.  In general, we were happy with everything we ate (except for the coffee granita, which was too sweet and artificial-tasting for us.)

I also agree about the weekday factor for the lack of crowds.  I work in Culver City, and traffic going up on Fairfax was _awful_!  But in the end, the food/experience was definitely worth it.


----------



## Sherry E

rwu said:


> We skipped China Depot (vegetable chow mein), Coffee Corner (herbal lemonade), Dragunara Spice Bazaar (Biryani Rice), E.B.s Beer & Wine, Farm Fresh Produce (Assorted Fruit Salads), Gill's Old Fashioned Ice Cream (Soft Serve Ice Cream), Moishe's Restaurant (Veggie Plate w/ Hummus, Pita & Taboule), Moruno (Pork or Chicken Moruno), Patsy D'Amore's Pizza (Pepperoni or Spinach & Garlic Pizza), Peking Kitchen (Orange Chicken), The Salad Bar (Assorted Fruit Smoothies), Ulysses Voyage Greek Rest (Chopped Marouli Salad), Dog Bakery (???).
> 
> It wasn't that the above didn't sound appealing -- we were just getting really really full!
> 
> I think it did help that there were 2 of us since DH got some food that I'd just try a bite of (pancake, French toast) and vice versa.
> 
> I agree that the BBQ pork and prime rib sandwich were yummy.  In general, we were happy with everything we ate (except for the coffee granita, which was too sweet and artificial-tasting for us.)
> 
> I also agree about the weekday factor for the lack of crowds.  I work in Culver City, and traffic going up on Fairfax was _awful_!  But in the end, the food/experience was definitely worth it.



  You skipped quite a few of the Farmers Market locations that I actually managed to get to -- Farm Fresh Produce, Gill's, Patsy D'Amore's and the Salad Bar!  I desperately wanted the herbal lemonade -- and then I totally forgot about it while I was there.    But I am still incredibly impressed that you made it to 38 of the locations!

I didn't even get my free bottle of water at Cost Plus!


----------



## bcwife76

Figment, that new Beach Buffet looks very yummy!!! I, too, love his new hat ;-)


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> What an interesting array of foods at the Beach Side Bonfire buffet!  A really eclectic assortment -- and not really like anything anywhere else in DLR.  I love strawberry shortcake, so I probably would have spent a lot of time at that station!


I liked the fact that there was a fairly wide range of items to try.  Hopefully it means that most everyone that goes will find something they like!



Meemoo said:


> Looks like an interesting buffet to try - all the build your own desserts look like fun (and mess) for the kids! The little ice-creams are so cute.


Yes, the dessert stations were a lot of fun (a little messy!).  Figment had to ask the server about the cones because there weren't any signs out describing each one.  It was a bit of surprise (a good one) when he found the compotes at the bottom.  The cones seemed very popular and quickly ran out each time they were replenished.  The s'mores were also really good; the house-made mashmallows were very soft and fluff!



cgh said:


> Thanks so much for the review and pictures!  We will be eating there in exactly 2 weeks!


Have a great time!  



kylie71 said:


> Thank You Figment!  Looks like you had a good time tasting all the new dishes!
> It will be a fun asset I think!  Thank You for sharing!


Yes, Figment and his family really enjoyed the new buffet!



gottalovepluto said:


> @figment_jii I love Figment's 60th anniversary hat!!!


Thanks!  I jokingly called it his "Aribas Brothers" hat!  We actually ran across another guest in the park that had done the same thing with her hat - glued little jewels all over it so that it was completely covered in rhinestones.



MichelleWDWfan said:


> Wow the food looks pretty darn good at the new buffet.  Considering squeezing it into my plans


It was good!  It's now on my family's list of "will go back" places!



Canadian Harmony said:


> Well that pretty much seals it for me - I'm going to try to squish in the PPH buffet to our plans now.... I don't know WHEN exactly, but... maybe we'll end up eating two dinners one night


That's a lot of dinner!  



bcwife76 said:


> Figment, that new Beach Buffet looks very yummy!!! I, too, love his new hat ;-)


Thanks!


----------



## elaine amj

I'm going to piggyback on figment's excellent review of the new PCH Grill buffet to add my own thoughts on each dish (I pretty much agree with Figment). We chose to go on Sunday, July 19 to escape the rain and to celebrate my DD's birthday. I went online to book a reservation (easily available) and we walked over right away. Looked like walk-ins had to wait so I recommend hopping online to make a reservation 20 mins in the future if you decide at the last minute you want to eat there. 



figment_jii said:


> *PCH Grill* (Dinner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only major drawback was that things seemed a little slow to be replenished, especially the littleneck clam dish, the shrimp pasta dish, and the strawberry shortcake dessert.  The chef making the clams and shrimp was also making the pizzas, so he was very busy and couldn't really keep up with the demand.  So, hopefully in the future they'll split his duties or have bigger dishes of the items available.  Otherwise, things seemed to be going fairly well at the second night of the new buffet (despite the rain outside)!
> 
> Overall, Figment really liked the new "Beach-Size Bonfire Dinner Buffet" at PCH Grill.  There was a fairly good selection of items and they had a wide variety of flavors and styles.  His favorite savory dish was the Littleneck Clams with Chorizo and Potato Hash and his favorite dessert was the Passion Fruit Mousse cone.  He hopes that PCH Grill continue to have this dinner buffet for the foreseeable future![/I][/I]



*Entrees*
_Dry-Rubbed Smoked Tri-Tip Beef and Baby Back Ribs - _I enjoyed the tri-tip (although my family didn't care for it since it was cooked more medium) and had no sauce. The ribs were reasonably good and I enjoyed the BBQ sauce (I should have added it to the tri-tip!).

_Spicy Rubbed Pork Shoulder - _It was good although my family only ate a small nibble. I didn't eat more than a small piece either as it wasn't a standout. I thought the veggies tasted great, but the carrots were a bit too crunchy and could be cooked more.

_Vegetarian Tacos - _None of us ended up trying this

_Beer-Battered Sustainable Fish Taco - _DH and I really liked this! (after I added a big dollop of avocado and sour cream)

_Mac N' Cheese - Lobster or Regular_ - Had no idea which was the lobster version and which was the regular one (one of the signs had disappeared). DD was scared off and refused to try either (she loves mac n cheese). They were both a little blah...neither had any lobster taste.

_Littleneck Clams, Chorizo and Potatoes Hash in PCH Grill Signature Broth_ - I agree with Figment, this was an awesome dish! Very yummy.

_Shrimp Scampi with Cavatappi Pasta_ - (no shrimp in the photo) - The shrimp scampi was solidly good with large pieces of shrimp. Nothing earth-shattering though.

_Whole Roasted Salmon_ - This was ok. Nothing special.

_House-Fried Chicken_ - We enjoyed this.

_Magherita Pizza_ - Our server explained that we got a choice of margherita pizza or fig and goat cheese pizza. You can only get pizza by ordering directly from the server (and if the server forgets to tell you, you would have no clue). We ordered the fig & goat cheese, which was good...although very skimpy on toppings.  Kids could make their own cheese or pepperoni pizza.  The server eventually brings the kids their pizza on a mickey shaped platter to design with toppings. After they are done, kids drop it off to be baked in the wood oven. Then your server brings it back. My kids are older but still got a kick out of it.

_Veggie Kabobs_ - I enjoyed the veggie kebabs. they had a nice flavor. I would have preferred them cooked a bit more although others might prefer the crunchier texture.

_Mini-Hot Dogs and Mini-Cheeseburgers_ - The kids enjoyed this. DH actually got a mini-burger and said it was really good! A step up from a blah burger.

*Side Dishes and Salads*
_Roasted Garlic Herb Bread Crostini_ - You can't go wrong with garlic bread

_Mini Smashed Potatos with Shallots_ - This was fine, rather blah. I should have added stuff from the taco toppings bar.
_
Roasted Potato Salad_ - We didn't try this

_Heirloom Tomato-Mozzarella Tossed in Creamy Pesto & Aged Balsamic Reduction Finished_ - I enjoyed this -the sauce was very good and the tomatoes were yummy.

_Deviled Eggs - Pickled and Traditional_ - Only tried the pickled version and really liked it.

_Green Beans with Sauteed Shallots_ - The green beans were a hit and we ate a bunch (nice balance after a whole lot of vacation food)

*Desserts*
_Mini-Cones_ - These were adorable and very popular. They had a hard time keeping it in stock. I think the cones were made in-house.

_Fresh Fruit Kabobs_ - The fruits were good. Kids quickly discovered they could dip it in chocolate sauce and that the kebab sticks worked wonderfully for marshmallows too.

_Coconut Haupio Pudding_ - It didn't taste as good as it looked. A little blah.

_Make Your Own Strawberry Shortcake_ - Went hunting for this after our waitress raved about it. I can NEVER turned down housemade whipped cream. YUM YUM YUM!

_Milk Chocolate Caramel Tart with Bacon Brittle_ - It could have been so much better. And I could not discern any bacon flavor.

_Brioche Fresh Fruit Pizza_ - Tasted like a fruit danish. A very fun dessert! My DD got a big kick out of it.

_Make Your Own S'Mores_ - A big highlight - the housemade marshmallows were YUM!!! The kids spent a lot of time with this station. Only quibble - we could not figure a way to assemble and eat the s'mores without a giant mess. A thicker chocolate sauce/paste would have been more manageable. We gave up on the graham crackers pretty quickly.

_Seasonal Berry Cobbler_ - Like Figment commented, it was OK but needed ice cream/whipped cream. (I should have used the cream from the strawberry shortcake section). When we got to this, it was a goopy mess with barely any cobbler. My DH loved cobbler and was scraping the bottom for bits of crumble. They didn't replenish this for a long time (maybe because it still looked like it had a lot left because of all the berries?)

They need to figure out a better way to pace serving the food and get in better tune. Our server tried hard but was harried. We saw another staff (her manager?) berate her several times which just got her more flustered. I can see why the kids pizza has to be ordered from a server (but maybe they should make it more mini-sized so they can put out the platters for kids to take from a section of the buffet line to speed up the process?) but no reason why adult pizza has to be made to order. There's only 2 choices anyway.

Overall, a decent choice for dinner. The vibe had the Disney magic (why is it other restaurants elsewhere in the world can never capture the same magic?) and it was a relaxed, fun meal.


----------



## luulu1999

Love the reviews of PCH Im gonna keep my eye on that for our trip next summer


----------



## JadeDarkstar

to much food to eat this trip i wonder if I should forgo most chr meals and just have other meals and more snacks less big meals


----------



## ADisneyFamilyof5

elaine amj said:


> I'm going to piggyback on figment's excellent review of the new PCH Grill buffet to add my own thoughts on each dish (I pretty much agree with Figment). We chose to go on Sunday, July 19 to escape the rain and to celebrate my DD's birthday. I went online to book a reservation (easily available) and we walked over right away. Looked like walk-ins had to wait so I recommend hopping online to make a reservation 20 mins in the future if you decide at the last minute you want to eat there.
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrees*
> _Dry-Rubbed Smoked Tri-Tip Beef and Baby Back Ribs - _I enjoyed the tri-tip (although my family didn't care for it since it was cooked more medium) and had no sauce. The ribs were reasonably good and I enjoyed the BBQ sauce (I should have added it to the tri-tip!).
> 
> _Spicy Rubbed Pork Shoulder - _It was good although my family only ate a small nibble. I didn't eat more than a small piece either as it wasn't a standout. I thought the veggies tasted great, but the carrots were a bit too crunchy and could be cooked more.
> 
> _Vegetarian Tacos - _None of us ended up trying this
> 
> _Beer-Battered Sustainable Fish Taco - _DH and I really liked this! (after I added a big dollop of avocado and sour cream)
> 
> _Mac N' Cheese - Lobster or Regular_ - Had no idea which was the lobster version and which was the regular one (one of the signs had disappeared). DD was scared off and refused to try either (she loves mac n cheese). They were both a little blah...neither had any lobster taste.
> 
> _Littleneck Clams, Chorizo and Potatoes Hash in PCH Grill Signature Broth_ - I agree with Figment, this was an awesome dish! Very yummy.
> 
> _Shrimp Scampi with Cavatappi Pasta_ - (no shrimp in the photo) - The shrimp scampi was solidly good with large pieces of shrimp. Nothing earth-shattering though.
> 
> _Whole Roasted Salmon_ - This was ok. Nothing special.
> 
> _House-Fried Chicken_ - We enjoyed this.
> 
> _Magherita Pizza_ - Our server explained that we got a choice of margherita pizza or fig and goat cheese pizza. You can only get pizza by ordering directly from the server (and if the server forgets to tell you, you would have no clue). We ordered the fig & goat cheese, which was good...although very skimpy on toppings.  Kids could make their own cheese or pepperoni pizza.  The server eventually brings the kids their pizza on a mickey shaped platter to design with toppings. After they are done, kids drop it off to be baked in the wood oven. Then your server brings it back. My kids are older but still got a kick out of it.
> 
> _Veggie Kabobs_ - I enjoyed the veggie kebabs. they had a nice flavor. I would have preferred them cooked a bit more although others might prefer the crunchier texture.
> 
> _Mini-Hot Dogs and Mini-Cheeseburgers_ - The kids enjoyed this. DH actually got a mini-burger and said it was really good! A step up from a blah burger.
> 
> *Side Dishes and Salads*
> _Roasted Garlic Herb Bread Crostini_ - You can't go wrong with garlic bread
> 
> _Mini Smashed Potatos with Shallots_ - This was fine, rather blah. I should have added stuff from the taco toppings bar.
> _
> Roasted Potato Salad_ - We didn't try this
> 
> _Heirloom Tomato-Mozzarella Tossed in Creamy Pesto & Aged Balsamic Reduction Finished_ - I enjoyed this -the sauce was very good and the tomatoes were yummy.
> 
> _Deviled Eggs - Pickled and Traditional_ - Only tried the pickled version and really liked it.
> 
> _Green Beans with Sauteed Shallots_ - The green beans were a hit and we ate a bunch (nice balance after a whole lot of vacation food)
> 
> *Desserts*
> _Mini-Cones_ - These were adorable and very popular. They had a hard time keeping it in stock. I think the cones were made in-house.
> 
> _Fresh Fruit Kabobs_ - The fruits were good. Kids quickly discovered they could dip it in chocolate sauce and that the kebab sticks worked wonderfully for marshmallows too.
> 
> _Coconut Haupio Pudding_ - It didn't taste as good as it looked. A little blah.
> 
> _Make Your Own Strawberry Shortcake_ - Went hunting for this after our waitress raved about it. I can NEVER turned down housemade whipped cream. YUM YUM YUM!
> 
> _Milk Chocolate Caramel Tart with Bacon Brittle_ - It could have been so much better. And I could not discern any bacon flavor.
> 
> _Brioche Fresh Fruit Pizza_ - Tasted like a fruit danish. A very fun dessert! My DD got a big kick out of it.
> 
> _Make Your Own S'Mores_ - A big highlight - the housemade marshmallows were YUM!!! The kids spent a lot of time with this station. Only quibble - we could not figure a way to assemble and eat the s'mores without a giant mess. A thicker chocolate sauce/paste would have been more manageable. We gave up on the graham crackers pretty quickly.
> 
> _Seasonal Berry Cobbler_ - Like Figment commented, it was OK but needed ice cream/whipped cream. (I should have used the cream from the strawberry shortcake section). When we got to this, it was a goopy mess with barely any cobbler. My DH loved cobbler and was scraping the bottom for bits of crumble. They didn't replenish this for a long time (maybe because it still looked like it had a lot left because of all the berries?)
> 
> They need to figure out a better way to pace serving the food and get in better tune. Our server tried hard but was harried. We saw another staff (her manager?) berate her several times which just got her more flustered. I can see why the kids pizza has to be ordered from a server (but maybe they should make it more mini-sized so they can put out the platters for kids to take from a section of the buffet line to speed up the process?) but no reason why adult pizza has to be made to order. There's only 2 choices anyway.
> 
> Overall, a decent choice for dinner. The vibe had the Disney magic (why is it other restaurants elsewhere in the world can never capture the same magic?) and it was a relaxed, fun meal.



Thank you for the detailed review! I read figment's review and it made me want to eat there now! I was just going to ask about the kids pizza and you answered my question! We have reservations for August and I am very excited.


----------



## Sherry E

Yesterday I ate a cute baby bundt cake from Corner Bakery Café (a birthday freebie) -- and I posted a photo of it on Facebook, asking "Isn't it adorable?"  (Michele/kaoden39 saw it -- she knows what I mean.)   Anyway, apparently I love pint-sized versions of normal-sized foods.  I thought the baby bundt cake was one of the cutest miniature versions of a sweet treat that I had ever seen... until tonight, when I saw THESE:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...n-candy-apples-and-how-you-can-make-them-too/

The baby bundt cake has got nothing on those apples!  They're not edible, it seems -- but oh so adorable!!!


----------



## seobaina

pxlbarrel said:


> Our first Disney food...but not in Disneyland ... in Hollywood.  Eaten at 10 am in the morning.  Oy...I love ice cream but not that early!!




Do they still do this? And what does the pin look like?




figment_jii said:


> *Souvenier Containers*
> There were lots of new and newish souvenier containers at DLR for the 60th Anniversary.  Figment got the three new Mickey Ballons, the Mine Cart Train, Cinderella's Carriage Popcorn Buckets, the Castle Stein, the Olaf Sipper, two of the Dinoco Sippers (he'll get the red one next time), the round pocorn buckets from DL and DCA, the Diamond Glow Cube, the 24-hour Day Travel Mug, and the DL travel Mug.



Can I ask how much the diamond glow cubes are? And where I can get them please?


Also, I'm confused by storyteller's cafe. We want to do the character breakfast but I can't find a menu/price for it. Is it just a 'pick off the menu' or a set price? THANKS


----------



## figment_jii

seobaina said:


> Can I ask how much the diamond glow cubes are? And where I can get them please?


The Diamond Glow Cubes were available at several locations...but I got mine at Jolly Holiday in May.  I think they were around $4.00.  However, they were completely sold out of them last week (but hopefully they'll get more of them in stock at some point during the 60th Celebration).



seobaina said:


> Also, I'm confused by storyteller's cafe. We want to do the character breakfast but I can't find a menu/price for it. Is it just a 'pick off the menu' or a set price? THANKS


Storytellers is a character buffet at breakfast; there is no menu anymore.  I think it's around $30 per adult and $14 for children.


----------



## seobaina

figment_jii said:


> The Diamond Glow Cubes were available at several locations...but I got mine at Jolly Holiday in May.  I think they were around $4.00.  However, they were completely sold out of them last week (but hopefully they'll get more of them in stock at some point during the 60th Celebration).
> 
> 
> Storytellers is a character buffet at breakfast; there is no menu anymore.  I think it's around $30 per adult and $14 for children.




Thank you!


----------



## petals

Candy Palace Yummies:

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Olaf Marshmallow wand:*

*



*

*



*

*Everyone needs to have one of those ^ Marshmallow, caramel and white chocolate yumminess! *


----------



## petals

*Cheeseburger meal from the Hungry Bear:*

*



*

*



*

and *Lemon Bumblebee cupcake: *

*



*

*



*


----------



## Zbugz

I posted my review of the new buffet at PCH Grill over here: http://disboards.com/threads/new-dining-at-the-pph.3428984/page-3

Delicious!


----------



## bakerudall

petals said:


> *Olaf Marshmallow wand:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Everyone needs to have one of those ^ Marshmallow, caramel and white chocolate yumminess! *



Yum! That looks like the delicious old Tigger Tail before it was covered in those ghastly sprinkles.


----------



## Sherry E

Catal, Tortilla Jo's and Naples in Downtown Disney are now offering Happy Hour!


Catal's Happy Hour schedule is Mon-Fri, 4 p.m. to 6 p.m.    Menu is here:  http://www.patinagroup.com/restaurants/52/menus/Catal-restaurant-Happy_Hour.pdf

Tortilla Jo's Happy Hour schedule is Mon-Fri, 2 p.m. to 5 p.m.    Menu is here: http://www.patinagroup.com/restaurants/53/menus/Tortilla-Jos-Happy-Hour-Menu.pdf

Naples' Happy Hour schedule is Mon-Fri, 3 p.m. to 6 p.m.     Menu is here:  http://www.patinagroup.com/restaurants/43/menus/Naples-Ristorante-Happy-Hour.pdf



Also, from the Disney Food Blog, "Dining in Disneyland: Diamond Celebration Chocolate Cake from Plaza Inn" -- posted on July 29, 2015 By Heather S. -  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...nd-celebration-chocolate-cake-from-plaza-inn/





​


----------



## kylie71

The cake looks interesting, even though I am not a huge fan of chocolate either....  it is good for splitting.
M fave dessert at the Plaza Inn is the Strawberry Shortcake...
I LOVE the Fried Chicken though!!  its the best anywhere!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> The cake looks interesting, even though I am not a huge fan of chocolate either....  it is good for splitting.
> M fave dessert at the Plaza Inn is the Strawberry Shortcake...
> I LOVE the Fried Chicken though!!  its the best anywhere!
> 
> --Lori



I like chocolate cake sometimes, but it has to be a very specific, basic type of chocolate cake.  I prefer just basic chocolate cake with basic chocolate frosting -- no fruit or anything else in the filling, and no compote -- more along the lines of what we'd bake from a cake mix, or from scratch, at home when I was a kid.  Grocery stores sells cakes and cupcakes that still have that "cake-ish" taste, complete with frosting that tastes like frosting.  A lot of times, when cakes and cupcakes are served in restaurants or in high-end bakeries, they are too... what's the word I want... 'fancy' for me, I guess.  The frosting or ganache is too rich, or too heavy, and it never tastes like the frostings I grew up with!

I tried a piece of chocolate cake at Plaza Inn a few years ago -- not this one linked above, obviously -- and I did not care for it because it was not my kind of chocolate cake.  Other people might love it, though.

As far as fruity cakes, I love me some strawberry shortcake!  I also like lemon cake, with a nice lemon frosting and filling.


----------



## Diznygrl

That chocolate "cake" sounds like they're trying too hard to make something unique and ended up with a mess of flavors.  I agree with Sherry, I am usually not a fan of what passes for chocolate cake in restaurants these days, trying to make it all fancy and thereby losing all of its simple cakey goodness.  And is it just me or has Disney been overdoing it with mousse desserts these days.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> That chocolate "cake" sounds like they're trying too hard to make something unique and ended up with a mess of flavors.  I agree with Sherry, I am usually not a fan of what passes for chocolate cake in restaurants these days, trying to make it all fancy and thereby losing all of its simple cakey goodness.  And is it just me or has Disney been overdoing it with mousse desserts these days.



You are absolutely correct -- they have been mousse-ing it up over at DLR in the last few years!  I hadn't thought about it until you mentioned it, and now (when thinking back on some of the menu options I noticed) I realize that there has been a lot of mousse floating around!  I just like plain, simple, basic, familiar desserts -- and not everything has to have mousse in it.


----------



## kylie71

I tried the Christmas cupcake, last year at the Jolly Holiday, and to be honest it was gross!
It was a Deviled Food chocolate, which I am not a fan of in the first place, and the green and red "Ganache" frosting was like eating Crisco, it stuck to your teeth and roof of your mouth........ YUK!
What is Ganache anyway? Give me old fashioned Butter Cream frosting any day!!

--Lori


----------



## Xenorye

Sherry E said:


> I like chocolate cake sometimes, but it has to be a very specific, basic type of chocolate cake.  I prefer just basic chocolate cake with basic chocolate frosting -- no fruit or anything else in the filling, and no compote -- more along the lines of what we'd bake from a cake mix, or from scratch, at home when I was a kid.  Grocery stores sells cakes and cupcakes that still have that "cake-ish" taste, complete with frosting that tastes like frosting.  A lot of times, when cakes and cupcakes are served in restaurants or in high-end bakeries, they are too... what's the word I want... 'fancy' for me, I guess.  The frosting or ganache is too rich, or too heavy, and it never tastes like the frostings I grew up with!
> 
> I tried a piece of chocolate cake at Plaza Inn a few years ago -- not this one linked above, obviously -- and I did not care for it because it was not my kind of chocolate cake.  Other people might love it, though.
> 
> As far as fruity cakes, I love me some strawberry shortcake!  I also like lemon cake, with a nice lemon frosting and filling.


I'm the same way. My favorite dessert in the world is Duncan Hines Devil's Food Chocolate Cake. If it wasn't so darn good, they wouldn't sell millions and millions of boxes, right?


----------



## CallieMar

Sherry E said:


> Also, from the Disney Food Blog, "Dining in Disneyland: Diamond Celebration Chocolate Cake from Plaza Inn" -- posted on July 29, 2015 By Heather S. - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...nd-celebration-chocolate-cake-from-plaza-inn/



I tried this cake last week (Rancho del Zocalo also had it).  I didn't see the description, so was wondering what all of those different flavors were.  The flavors were very interesting, although I do love a really good, really chocolate-y basic cake!


----------



## skellinton

kylie71 said:


> I tried the Christmas cupcake, last year at the Jolly Holiday, and to be honest it was gross!
> It was a Deviled Food chocolate, which I am not a fan of in the first place, and the green and red "Ganache" frosting was like eating Crisco, it stuck to your teeth and roof of your mouth........ YUK!
> What is Ganache anyway? Give me old fashioned Butter Cream frosting any day!!
> 
> --Lori



Ganache is just melted chocoate thinned with whipping cream.  If you have good chocolate it is delicious!   It has its time and place though, as does mousse.  I agree sometimes you just want a good old fashioned cake with real buttercream frosting.  The mousse typically used in cakes isn't anything like a real mousse though, a real mousse is rich and made with raw eggs, so many resteraunts don't even have real mousse, it is more just chocolate mixed with whipped cream, not nearly as rich or delicious.  

I also agree that fruit has no business infecting chocolate cake, or any other chocolate dessert, frankly!


Now I want a chocolate cake!


----------



## Sherry E

Tom Bell did a great blog about the new Beach Side Bonfire Buffet at the PCH Grill! http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/b...fet-opens-at-disneylands-paradise-pier-hotel/


----------



## CallieMar

Sherry E said:


> Tom Bell did a great blog about the new Beach Side Bonfire Buffet at the PCH Grill! http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/b...fet-opens-at-disneylands-paradise-pier-hotel/



The buffet sounds amazing!  I like seeing everyone's pictures and thoughts on it.  We don't usually go too far out of the way for meals when in the parks, but this would be great for our arrival day if we can manage it.


----------



## petals

bakerudall said:


> Yum! That looks like the delicious old Tigger Tail before it was covered in those ghastly sprinkles.


I had the Olaf wand and Tigger Tail and the Olaf wand was waaaaaaaaaaay yummier


----------



## petals

Speaking of the Tigger Tail.. some sweet treats from Pooh's Corner:
*



*

*And of course the famous Tigger Tail:*

*



*


----------



## Sherry E

"Review: Disneyland 60th Diamond Anniversary Drinks at Jolly Holiday Bakery" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 7, 2015, by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...d-anniversary-drinks-at-jolly-holiday-bakery/ 


​


----------



## celticfury

Sherry E said:


> Tom Bell did a great blog about the new Beach Side Bonfire Buffet at the PCH Grill! http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/b...fet-opens-at-disneylands-paradise-pier-hotel/


Does anyone know if this will still be available in Sept/Oct ?


----------



## kylie71

Thank You, Sherry!

The Silver Sparkler looks very tasty!   I wonder if the Diamond cubes run on batteries?? They say they can be re-used...... its a Fun idea!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

celticfury said:


> Does anyone know if this will still be available in Sept/Oct ?



I don't think anyone actually knows how long this particular themed buffet is sticking around -- it is so new, so we haven't seen the seasons change just yet to find out what happens to it beyond summer.  To me, the Beach Side Bonfire theme comes across as very summer-ish.  However, the whole theme of the PCH Grill restaurant and the Paradise Pier Hotel revolves around the beach, surf, sun, etc.  So, the buffet might not be a summer-only thing (especially since it didn't get started at the beginning of the season).  It could just be an ongoing PCH Grill thing.

However, even if the "Beach Side Bonfire" name continues, I would have to imagine that some of the actual dishes at the buffet will be swapped out for more fall and winter-oriented foods.  For example, the strawberry shortcake station that is there now could easily be removed after summer, as strawberries will be out of season and not really associated with fall.

I think there is a good chance the Beach Side Bonfire buffet could stick around at least for the first couple of weeks of September, if not longer.  It's not like the 3 Disney hotels get in on the Halloween Time action at all, so it's not as if the Beach Side Bonfire buffet would have to suddenly switch to fall mode as soon as Halloween Time begins, but I would imagine that eventually there will be more season-specific dishes taking the place of some of the summer-specific dishes.


----------



## love2go2disney2

We had the buffet on July 29, and we loved it!!!!! The food was delicious, and to our surprise, the fig and goat cheese pizza was AMAZING!!  Our waitress, said, the buffet was going to be around for awhile.  She said it was not going away for a while.  We are going to Disneyland in December, and we are definitely doing the buffet again.


----------



## Sherry E

From the Disney Food Blog - "Review: Hand-Dipped Corn Dogs at Disneyland’s Little Red Wagon" -- posted on August 13, 2015, by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...ed-corn-dogs-at-disneylands-little-red-wagon/



 ​


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> From the Disney Food Blog - "Review: Hand-Dipped Corn Dogs at Disneyland’s Little Red Wagon" -- posted on August 13, 2015, by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...ed-corn-dogs-at-disneylands-little-red-wagon/
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yummy!


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm here now.  I just had the brioche French toast at Flo's.  It is good, but not life changing.  I could drink the caramel sauce though!


----------



## Sherry E

I saw an unconfirmed, unofficial report from a Disney fan page on Facebook, which indicated that the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closing (for good) as of Monday, January 11, 2016 -- right after the holiday season ends.  It was inevitable that it would close once the Star Wars Land news was announced, but I don't think that anyone thought it would close that soon.  I'm sure some of us thought it might have another year, or even 9 months.  Then again, Disney has already been in the 'wind down the Ranch mode' for weeks, by stripping away the Halloween Carnival and probably the Jingle Jangle Jamboree too, so it's lucky that they are even leaving the BBQ place open until January.

Anyway, if you  have never eaten there, now would be the time to do it!  And if you have already eaten there and want one last round of all-you-care-to-eat ribs and chicken, go there before January 11th (just in case this report turns out to be true)! 

​


----------



## Meemoo

Sherry E said:


> I saw an unconfirmed, unofficial report from a Disney fan page on Facebook, which indicated that the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closing (for good) as of Monday, January 11, 2016 -- right after the holiday season ends.  It was inevitable that it would close once the Star Wars Land news was announced, but I don't think that anyone thought it would close that soon.  I'm sure some of us thought it might have another year, or even 9 months.  Then again, Disney has already been in the 'wind down the Ranch mode' for weeks, by stripping away the Halloween Carnival and probably the Jingle Jangle Jamboree too, so it's lucky that they are even leaving the BBQ place open until January.
> 
> Anyway, if you  have never eaten there, now would be the time to do it!  And if you have already eaten there and want one last round of all-you-care-to-eat ribs and chicken, go there before January 11th (just in case this report turns out to be true)!
> 
> ​



Is it highly recommend Sherry? Maybe I need to add it to my must eats, never been, I'm not really a meat person but my husband and daughter are big carnivores


----------



## Sherry E

Meemoo said:


> Is it highly recommend Sherry? Maybe I need to add it to my must eats, never been, I'm not really a meat person but my husband and daughter are big carnivores



It's really popular -- it's the only real BBQ place in DLR (even though Adventureland has Bengal BBQ, it's not the same kind of BBQ), and people love the food and atmosphere.  Also, they serve seasonal desserts for summer, Fall and Winter.  I know you'll be there during Halloween Time -- I think you should go!  I've never eaten at the BBQ, but now I am going to make a point of eating there before the end of the year.

I read the news on the Mouse for Life/Mouse 4 Life Facebook page, and someone who supposedly works at the BTRBBQ posted a comment to confirm that 1/10/16 is, indeed, the last day it will be open.


----------



## Meemoo

Sherry E said:


> It's really popular -- it's the only real BBQ place in DLR (even though Adventureland has Bengal BBQ, it's not the same kind of BBQ), and people love the food and atmosphere.  Also, they serve seasonal desserts for summer, Fall and Winter.  I know you'll be there during Halloween Time -- I think you should go!  I've never eaten at the BBQ, but now I am going to make a point of eating there before the end of the year.
> 
> I read the news on the Mouse for Life/Mouse 4 Life Facebook page, and someone who supposedly works at the BTRBBQ posted a comment to confirm that 1/10/16 is, indeed, the last day it will be open.



Thanks, I think we will try it, better see what American BBQ is all about! Gosh my 10 days are getting crammed with lots of dining now, I hope I didn't under budget!!


----------



## rwhistler92

So sad. We will have to eat there when we are there for Thanksgiving.


----------



## CallieMar

Sherry E said:


> I saw an unconfirmed, unofficial report from a Disney fan page on Facebook, which indicated that the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closing (for good) as of Monday, January 11, 2016 -- right after the holiday season ends. It was inevitable that it would close once the Star Wars Land news was announced, but I don't think that anyone thought it would close that soon. I'm sure some of us thought it might have another year, or even 9 months. Then again, Disney has already been in the 'wind down the Ranch mode' for weeks, by stripping away the Halloween Carnival and probably the Jingle Jangle Jamboree too, so it's lucky that they are even leaving the BBQ place open until January.
> 
> Anyway, if you have never eaten there, now would be the time to do it! And if you have already eaten there and want one last round of all-you-care-to-eat ribs and chicken, go there before January 11th (just in case this report turns out to be true)!



This is so sad if true!  Might have to try to fit this in one last time during the holidays.


----------



## Sherry E

CallieMar said:


> This is so sad if true!  Might have to try to fit this in one last time during the holidays.



Go to the MouseforLife (<< all one word) Facebook page and you will see the post about the closure.   According to a comment underneath the post, the last day for the BBQ is 1/10/16.

(And.... Psssssst!  Star Wars Launch Bay starts [on or around] 10/11/15, from what I am finding out.  Why a Sunday, though?  Weird.)


----------



## dec2009mama

Sherry E said:


> I saw an unconfirmed, unofficial report from a Disney fan page on Facebook, which indicated that the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closing (for good) as of Monday, January 11, 2016 -- right after the holiday season ends.  It was inevitable that it would close once the Star Wars Land news was announced, but I don't think that anyone thought it would close that soon.  I'm sure some of us thought it might have another year, or even 9 months.  Then again, Disney has already been in the 'wind down the Ranch mode' for weeks, by stripping away the Halloween Carnival and probably the Jingle Jangle Jamboree too, so it's lucky that they are even leaving the BBQ place open until January.
> 
> Anyway, if you  have never eaten there, now would be the time to do it!  And if you have already eaten there and want one last round of all-you-care-to-eat ribs and chicken, go there before January 11th (just in case this report turns out to be true)!
> 
> ​



Darn, i missed it by a day if the reports are true!   We arrive Tuesday Jan 12, think they would keep it open for the SW race weekend then close it!   We runners need our bbq!


----------



## kylie71

I have never eaten there, always wanted to....  How large are the portions?  My sister and I are not huge eater's... also if you do not want sausage and you substitute it for something else?  Does the dessert come with it, or is it extra?  Those dessert skillets, look like the best thing there!  lol!

--Lori


----------



## disneychrista

kylie71 said:


> I have never eaten there, always wanted to....  How large are the portions?  My sister and I are not huge eater's... also if you do not want sausage and you substitute it for something else?  Does the dessert come with it, or is it extra?  Those dessert skillets, look like the best thing there!  lol!
> 
> --Lori


You could go at lunch, sausage is not served with lunch. It is served family style, you get a portion to share with your group and can eat as much or as little as you want. There is no sharing you pay per person.


----------



## purple figment

Sausage and corn wheels are not included at lunch, but it is an all you care to eat meal so everyone will be charged, although lunch is a little less expensive than dinner.  Desserts are not included.  There was a dining review not too long ago where a group skipped the barbecue, but ordered every dessert on the menu.


----------



## disneychrista

purple figment said:


> There was a dining review not too long ago where a group skipped the barbecue, but ordered every dessert on the menu.



A group after my own heart.


----------



## princesszelda

We love this place, and we are so sad to see it go...maybe it will come  back rethemed???


----------



## Sherry E

"Review: Village Haus in Disneyland" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 21, 2015, by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/08/21/review-village-haus-in-disneyland/ 

​


----------



## iKristin

Ya there have been multiple confirmations that BTR BBQ closes January 2016, so make sure and eat there if you never have or if you love it. I already put in a request for their corn bread to be moved to another location in the park lol


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

iKristin said:


> I already put in a request for their corn bread to be moved to another location in the park



Isn't it the cornbread they used to have at French Market? I used to love the little cornbread loaves there, and they disappeared from French Market once Big Thunder Ranch opened. I'm hoping that cornbread shows up at counter service somewhere again.


----------



## aussiegirls

I am beyond devastated at this news!!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

I'm going to try and put this thread back on track and put some pictures of some good food up.  We recently ate at the French Market.  Most of our crew ate salads, but we had a few other items and here they are!

Chicken Caesar





Pecan Salad





Kids Mac and Cheese





Red Beans and Rice with Keibasa





Dianmond Anniversary Cake





Peach Cobbler


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort*
Figment was lucky enough to visist Disneyland Resort over the Diamond Anniversary Celebration weekend. He got to be in the parks on July 17, 2015...the actual anniversary day! It was a busy trip, but a lot of fun.  He already posted his review of the new *Beach Side Bonfire Dinner Buffet* at Disney’s PCH Grill earlier.  Now, it's time for the rest of the food!





*Rainforest Cafe*, Dinner
Figment started his trip with dinner at the Rainforest Cafe in DTD.  He's always really glad that he joined the Landry's Club because whenever he goes, the wait time for walk-ups is really long (>45 minutes).

_Awesome Appetizer Adventure_ - Cheese sticks, Chimi-Cha-Chas, fresh guacamole, chicken tenders, and spinach & artichoke dip with tri-color tortilla chips.  Figment especially likes the cheese sticks and the chicken tenders from the appetizer platter.





_Jungle Steak and Shrimp_ - Char-grilled Flat Iron Steak, topped with steak butter and paired with our tender Shrimp Scampi and Caribbean Coconut Shrimp.  Figment really liked the shrimp scampi and the streak was pretty good.  The coconut shrimp were okay, but Figment's not a huge coconut fan.


_Feijoada_ - A Brazilian national favorite, a hearty dish of braised beef, pork ribs and sausage served over traditional style black beans garnished with mandarin oranges, served with lemon rice.  Figment thought the Feijoadawas an interesting dish.  He skipped the black beans (he's not a black bean fan) and that might have been a mistake.  Without the beans, the dish was kind of dry and lacking in something.  Some of the elements were really good (beef, ribs), but others were only okay (sausage, rice).  Overall, Figment doesn't think he'd order this dish again.





*Carthay Circle*, Lunch
Figment always enjoys a meal at Carthay Circle, so he opted to have lunch there.









_Rose Petal Soda_ - Locally Sourced Purified Sparkling Water Flavored with Delicate Rose Essence and Garnished with an Edible Sugar-Glazed Organic Rose Petal.  Figment still likes this drink (and the rose petal is fun to eat).





_Chardonnay Vignette Wine Country Soda_ - Figment likes Wine Country Sodas and he was very glad they still had his favorite chardonnay on the menu.





_Bread Service_ – The meal starts with bread service, which is good, but Figment prefers to save space in his tummy for the appetizers and entrees!





_Steamed Pot Stickers filled with Gingered Pork_ - On Mango Lemongrass Voodoo Sauce. This is Figment's second favorite appetizer at Carthay Circle.  They very good and very flavorful!





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeno, Served with Apricot Honey Butter. These are Figment’s favorite appetizer at Disneyland! They are so good! Crispy on the outside and melt-y on the inside.  Figment discovered that they travel well, so he ordered an extra order to take home with him (again)!





_Chicken and Anaheim Chili Raviolis_ - Artichoke Hearts, Trumpet Royal Mushrooms, and Green Garlic Coulis. Figment thought the dish looked pretty, but the sauce needed more flavor.  Overall, this wasn't a dish he'd order again.





_The Ultimate Braised Short Ribe Beef Sandwich_ - Slowly Braised Beef Short Rib Served Open Faced with Sauteed Portobello Mushrooms, Parmesan Cheese, and Arugula.  Figment tried this last time and liked it, so he ordered it again.  The braised beef was very tender, but the bread was still very hard.  The meat had very good flavor and it was easier to eat it with a fork and knife.





_Roasted Chicken and Local Strawberries_ - Salad of warm Asparagus, Frisée, Avocado, and Toasted Ancient Grains.  Figment opted for one of the salads and he really enjoyed this one.





Next time...Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, and much more...


----------



## Sherry E

Today is National Waffle Day.  Does anyone have pictures of the famous Mickey waffles (large ones or small ones)??


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort*

*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Figment had lunch on the 17th at Cafe Orleans.  It's got great food and is a good place to do some people watching!

_Mint Juelp_ – Figment really likes Disneyland’s version of the mint julep, so that’s his “go to” drink when eating in New Orleans Square.





_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Even though it was a warm(ish) day, Figment still wanted the French Onion soup.  He likes this version because it has a very rich broth and yummy melted cheese! 





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is one of Figment’s favorite appetizers at Disneyland and one of the best ways to eat pommes frites!





New Orleans Gumbo - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with Cajun-style “dirty rice”.  Figment has always liked Café Orleans' gumbo.  It has a rich flavor, but it's not too spicy.





"Crescent City" Salad - Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon on top of fresh Spinach and Mixed Baby Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  Figment likes this salad, especially the caramelized pecans and this salad is very good! 





*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Figment has been going to Carnation Cafe more often recently.  He's found he enjoys the food and it's a nice relaxing place to have a meal.  The weather was pretty nice this time, so he opted to eat outside.





_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese, Sour Cream, and fresh Tomatoes.  Figment decided in honor of the 60th, he would try a bunch of the "Walt's" items.  The chili had very good flavor and Figment would happily order it again.





_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café.  He loves pickles!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This is one of Carnation Café’s signature items and it’s really good.  It is very rich and filling, but well worth it.





_Spinach Salad with Grilled Chicken_ - Grilled Chicken, Spinach, Boiled Eggs, Portobello Mushrooms, Feta Cheese, and Pickled Onions tossed with Golden Balsamic-Mustard Seed Vinaigrette.  Figment opted to forgo the feta chese, but otherwise, this salad was outstanding.  It was fairly light, but had lots of good flavor.





_Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This meatloaf was very different from what Figment was expecting.  It had firmer texture than regular meatloaf and a lot of really good flavor.  Figment really liked this meatloaf.


----------



## kaoden39

Figment_jii,

I was pleasantly surprised at how much I liked the meatloaf when I tried it.


----------



## figment_jii

Us too!   I was honestly expecting a more typical meatloaf, which I generally find to be kind of mushy (I'm not really a fan of baked ground meats), but this one had a much firmer texture and a lot of flavor.  It was definitely something that my family would order again.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> Us too!   I was honestly expecting a more typical meatloaf, which I generally find to be kind of mushy (I'm not really a fan of baked ground meats), but this one had a much firmer texture and a lot of flavor.  It was definitely something that my family would order again.



Both my husband and my 15-year old son really like that meatloaf. My 15-year old loves the baked potato soup there too. I know he wishes we would eat at Carnation Cafe more often. As usual, I love all your food pictures.


----------



## Disney Dudette

Sherry E said:


> I saw an unconfirmed, unofficial report from a Disney fan page on Facebook, which indicated that the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ will be closing (for good) as of Monday, January 11, 2016 -- right after the holiday season ends.


I just read this!  I am so bummed! We really enjoyed eating there and our next trip isn't until May 2016.  Disney is making too many changes and its making me sad


----------



## Sherry E

Disney Dudette said:


> I just read this!  I am so bummed! We really enjoyed eating there and our next trip isn't until May 2016.  Disney is making too many changes and its making me sad



I'm so mad I haven't eaten there yet!  I have always planned to, but kept procrastinating.  Either I was on a solo trip, or didn't have that big of an appetite, or was with friends who wanted to eat elsewhere, etc.  There was always some reason.  Now I have to make a point of getting there by 1/10/16!

I saw someone suggest (on MiceChat) that, although it would have to move indoors and lose that rustic feel, a good place to move the BBQ would be to the Golden Horseshoe.    Not a bad idea -- if only Disney would jump on it!


----------



## keahgirl8

figment_jii said:


> Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort*
> 
> *Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
> Figment had lunch on the 17th at Cafe Orleans.  It's got great food and is a good place to do some people watching!
> 
> _Mint Juelp_ – Figment really likes Disneyland’s version of the mint julep, so that’s his “go to” drink when eating in New Orleans Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Even though it was a warm(ish) day, Figment still wanted the French Onion soup.  He likes this version because it has a very rich broth and yummy melted cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is one of Figment’s favorite appetizers at Disneyland and one of the best ways to eat pommes frites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans Gumbo - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with Cajun-style “dirty rice”.  Figment has always liked Café Orleans' gumbo.  It has a rich flavor, but it's not too spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Crescent City" Salad - Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon on top of fresh Spinach and Mixed Baby Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  Figment likes this salad, especially the caramelized pecans and this salad is very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
> Figment has been going to Carnation Cafe more often recently.  He's found he enjoys the food and it's a nice relaxing place to have a meal.  The weather was pretty nice this time, so he opted to eat outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese, Sour Cream, and fresh Tomatoes.  Figment decided in honor of the 60th, he would try a bunch of the "Walt's" items.  The chili had very good flavor and Figment would happily order it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café.  He loves pickles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This is one of Carnation Café’s signature items and it’s really good.  It is very rich and filling, but well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Spinach Salad with Grilled Chicken_ - Grilled Chicken, Spinach, Boiled Eggs, Portobello Mushrooms, Feta Cheese, and Pickled Onions tossed with Golden Balsamic-Mustard Seed Vinaigrette.  Figment opted to forgo the feta chese, but otherwise, this salad was outstanding.  It was fairly light, but had lots of good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This meatloaf was very different from what Figment was expecting.  It had firmer texture than regular meatloaf and a lot of really good flavor.  Figment really liked this meatloaf.



Is there somewhere I can get a list of the "Walt's" items?


----------



## figment_jii

keahgirl8 said:


> Is there somewhere I can get a list of the "Walt's" items?


There were three of them on the Carnation Cafe menu when I was there in July.  There in the section titled "Walt's Favorites".



> Fresh Catch of the Day - Sustainable Fish served with Chef's Choice of Sides
> Chicken-Fried Chicken - Buttermilk Fried Chicken Breast served with Mashed Potatoes, Country Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables
> Homemade Meatloaf - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables


----------



## Angrose

Sherry E said:


> Today is National Waffle Day.  Does anyone have pictures of the famous Mickey waffles (large ones or small ones)??


I had no idea it was Waffle Day! Here is a picture of the large waffle from Carnation Cafe. It was extra yummy with the strawberries!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort*

*French Market*, Lunch
The French Market always has really good food and a lively atmosphere.  Figment enjoyed people watching and listening to the Royale Street Bachelors perform.

_Jambalaya_ - Our Creole Seafood, Chicken and Andouille Sausage served over Dirty Rice with jalapeño Cornbread.  Figment always likes the French Market's Jambalaya and this time was no exception.  It was very good!





_Na Awlin's Salad_ - Lettuce Medley, Julienned Yams, Granny Smith Apples, Caramelized Pecans, Lentils and Crasins with a sweet Citrus Vinaigrette.  This is one of Figment’s favorite salads and he gets this frequently at the French Market.





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Brunch
Having Sunday Brunch at Brennan's Jazz Kitchen is one of Figment's favorite traditions. He likes to eat outside so he can people watch in DTD while dining!

_Bourbon Street Sampler for Two_ - A Taste of New Orleans: Popcorn Calamari, Coconut Shrimp, Boudin Balls, <check>.  Figment's favorites are still the calamari and the Boudin Balls.  Both have great flavor, but aren't too spicy!





_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  Figment usually as a salad before heading home and he likes this one because it has a lot of different items and a tasty dressing. 





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Pontalba potatoes & Creole hollandaise.  This is one of Figment’s favorite items at Brennan’s.  It was delicious!





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” style BBQ sauce, andouille grits.  This is one of Figment’s favorite dishes at Brennan’s and he gets it everytime!  It’s on the slightly spicier side, but the shrimp are really tasty and the grits are smooth and creamy.


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> I had no idea it was Waffle Day! Here is a picture of the large waffle from Carnation Cafe. It was extra yummy with the strawberries!
> 
> View attachment 119273



I had forgotten how yummy those large Mickey waffles are, but now your photo is making me crave them!  While I have eaten the smaller ones at character meals, the large ones are the best.


----------



## kylie71

I love the Carnation for just about any meal, and I am going to get one of those waffles, very soon!! 
I wonder why they do not have fresh strawberry's?  Its summer.....  still looks Yummy!

--Lori


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort!*

*Award Weiner*, Late Night Snack
Figment had never really eaten at Award Weiner before (he's gotten a drink there), but he was hungry as he waited between sets at the Mad T Party.  So he stopped by and got a snack.

_Barbecue Hot Link_ - Classic hot link, grilled onions and barbecue sauce, served with sliced apples or chips. Figment opted to skip the barbecue sauce and selected the chips option.  This is Figment's new favorite place to get a hot dog (err...hot link).  Coke Corner has been replaced!





*Clarabelle's*, Snack
_The Oswald_ - Two scoops of ice cream (mocha almost fudge), whipped cream, chocolate chips, and chocolate dipped banana "ears".  This is one of Figment's favorite ice cream snacks in DCA.  So good!  (A little messy, but realy good!)





*Jolly Holiday*, Snack
_Mickey Raspberry Macaron_ – This is Figment’s favorite dessert at Jolly Holiday!





_*Cozy Cones*_, Snack
_Bacon & Cheddar Popcorn_ - Figment likes bacon and he likes popcorn, so he thought he'd give the bacon and cheddar popcorn a try.  It was okay, but not very strongly flavored.  The bacon flavor was pronounced in the first few pieces, but then kind of mellowed/tapered out.  He found that if he stopped eating it and drank something, then the flavor was stronger again.  So it wasn't something where the falvor built up as he ate it.  It was okay, but he  probably wouldn't get it again.
*





*


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> _*Cozy Cones*_, Snack
> _Bacon & Cheddar Popcorn_ - Figment likes bacon and he likes popcorn, so he thought he'd give the bacon and cheddar popcorn a try.  It was okay, but not very strongly flavored.  The bacon flavor was pronounced in the first few pieces, but then kind of mellowed/tapered out.  He found that if he stopped eating it and drank something, then the flavor was stronger again.  So it wasn't something where the falvor built up as he ate it.  It was okay, but he  probably wouldn't get it again.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My younger son agrees with Figment. DS14 checked that popcorn location every time we visited the park for I think the first year the Cozy Cones were open. He was desperate to try the bacon cheddar flavor, but it was never being served on the days we were there. He finally got to try it, and after all the anticipation and excitement pronounced it something of a disappointment and hasn't had it since.


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up with...*Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort*

*Disneyland's 60th Anniversary Cupcake Celebration*, Snack
One July 17, 2015, Disneyland celebrated its 60th Anniversary.  In honor of that, the resort was giving out cupcakes at several locations.  Figment got his cupcake at the Tomorrowland celebration location.





















Figment had a cupcake in the morning, but he was walking by Space Mountain when a Cast Member said it was last call for cupcakes!  They still had them at almost 11:00 pm at night!  So Figment ducked in and got one more cupcake (well, three).





*Snacks*, Various Locations
_Chocolate Caramel Apple_ - DLR debuted a new chocolate caramel apple on the 17th.









_Chocolate Caramel Minnie 60th Apple_





_S'Mores Treats _- July was s'mores month, so DLR was featuring s'mores themed treats. 





_Other Treats_ - They still had the 60th Anniversary Celebration treats, along with the usual assortments of goodies.









*Souvenier Containers*, Various Locations
_Inside Out Souvenier Cup_ (Award Weiner)









_Boba Fett Cup, X-Wing Fighter Glow "Cube", Millenium Falcon Glow "Cube" _(Tomorrowland Lemonade Stand)





_Red Dinoco Can_





_Chernabog Sipper with Made With Magic_ - This was the most expensive souvenir cup Figment's ever gotten.  It lights up and can be controlled with the Magic Wand or Paint Brush (just like the Made with Magic/Glow with the Show Mickey ears).





_Disneyland 60th Annivesary Soup Cup_ - As Figment was picking up a few last minute things, he spotted this new soup/drink cup at the Plaza Inn.  It the same size and design as the soup cup at Jolly Holiday last winter, but this one was being sold as a drink cup and it was only available (at that time) at the Plaza Inn!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Oooohhh.. the Star Wars lover in me just squee'd a bit at the Boba Fet and glow cubes! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## figment_jii

They also had the Han Solo frozen in carbonite popcorn bucket at the popcorn stand in Tomorrowland.  The Darth Vader helmet from last year was now being used for cotton candy.  There is also a Star Wars Death Star Glow Cube, but I haven't been to DLR when they've had that one available.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

OHHH how much and where was the _Chernabog Sipper with Made With Magic? Also was it only for that day or still there now? _


----------



## figment_jii

The were released then, but they should be available for quite a while.  Chernabog was $28.00 (with tax) and was available at select location in DL (I mostly saw them near NOS - French Market, the drink stand by HM, etc.).  They also have one for World of Color (a water fountain splash), that's sold in DCA.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gic-sippers-coming-soon-to-disneyland-resort/


----------



## keahgirl8

JadeDarkstar said:


> OHHH how much and where was the _Chernabog Sipper with Made With Magic? Also was it only for that day or still there now? _



I was just there last week and it seems like that thing was everywhere!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Ty putting 30 away for it to go with my son's Dragon sipper


----------



## figment_jii

JadeDarkstar said:


> Ty putting 30 away for it to go with my son's Dragon sipper


You will also need either the Made With Magic Wand or Paint Brush if you want to be able to control the lights.  That's half of the fun!


----------



## Sherry E

"Review: Lunch at Carnation Cafe in Disneyland" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 28, 2015 by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/08/28/review-lunch-at-carnation-cafe-in-disneyland/.

The photos in this review made me hungry!  That teaches me to not skip meals before reading food reviews and looking at food photos!

​


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok 100 put away for lightly things


----------



## Sherry E

"Toffee Gourmet Treats are Back at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 31st, 2015 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...met-treats-are-back-at-the-disneyland-resort/.



​


----------



## figment_jii

JadeDarkstar said:


> ok 100 put away for lightly things


It gets pricey fast, doesn't it?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yes it sure does.


----------



## califlorican

I've looked at most, if not all, the pictures in this thread and I think we've decided we need to try for sure:
Hungry Bear
Big Thunder Ranch
Corn dogs
Cafe Orleans
Plaza Inn

And
SOMETHING from Pooh's corner
Ghirardelli sundae
churros
And maybe a pretzel haha

good thing we'll be doing lots of walking!


----------



## figment_jii

califlorican said:


> churros


There is a chance that you can get magic of Disney churros at home!  I was walking by the churro cart one day when it was being re-stocked.  The boxes said Tio Pepe's Churros Pastry Stix King Size.  Some grocery stores carry the Tio Pepe's brand in their freezer sections.  It's worth a look!


----------



## Sherry E

"#OnTheList: Dole Whip at Disney World and Disneyland" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on August 31, 2015 by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/08/31/onthelist-dole-whip-at-disney-world-and-disneyland/. 

​


----------



## figment_jii

Oh - some fun looking recipes from the Parks Blog!
*Top 9 Disney Parks Recipes for Fall*


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, this does not really pertain to current Disneyland Resort dining, (other than the veiled remark about the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ closing) but it is dining-related (and interesting)!

"Dining in Disneyland: Vintage Disneyland Menus from the D23 Expo Archives" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on September 2, 2015, by Heather -- http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...-disneyland-menus-from-the-d23-expo-archives/.


I can't be the only one here who fondly remembers the Welch's Grape Juice Bar, and those fantastic grape juice popsicles that they sold (I believe they also sold strawberry popsicles too)!   I loved that place.  I also vividly remember the older (pre-1997) Carnation menu, and how it was much more focused on desserts than the current menu.

I wish they had the Monorail Café (from the old version of the Disneyland Hotel) menu in this blog, but they don't.  I loved that restaurant too. 

​


----------



## Sherry E

"Jungle Cruise Sunrise Safari Breakfast Experience Coming to Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 4th, 2015 by Rachel Brent, Food & Beverage Marketing Communications Coordinator - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-safari-breakfast-coming-to-disneyland-park/.

(On select dates from September 21 to December 2, 2015.)




​


----------



## figment_jii

Sounds fun, but at $300 per guest (no discounts), that's pretty pricey!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> Sounds fun, but at $300 per guest (no discounts), that's pretty pricey!



I'd say so!  It sounds like a very unique Disneyland experience -- with normal breakfast foods -- that costs a pretty penny.  Yikes!


----------



## figment_jii

DLR sure is going in for the high end dining experiences today!  I just saw this in another thread by _Avery's Mom _and on the Disneyland News page.
*Mystical Spirits of the Blue Bayou - Premium Halloween Dining Experience*

This ones takes place during MHP, so you'd need a ticket to MHP, plus this dining package!  It sounds a little like the Villains Soiree that MK tried last year during MNSSHP.  However, this package includes a full three course dinner and reserved viewing for Halloween Screams (no reserved viewing for the parade).  It runs from 7:00 pm to 9:45 pm, so it spans a lot of the party (either the first 2.75 hours or the middle 2.75 hours).


----------



## Sherry E

"Every Role a Starring Role: Tiki Juice Bar Hostess at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 4th, 2015 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...i-juice-bar-hostess-at-the-disneyland-resort/.

Has anyone ever met Jenn at the Tiki Juice Bar?



​


----------



## Sherry E

There is another thread (started by saiforigis) about a current rumor indicating that the popular Fried Green Tomato Sandwich is on its last legs and will be going away next week.  Here is the thread - http://www.disboards.com/threads/ru...-for-the-fried-green-tomato-sandwich.3444728/.


Hopefully it's not true.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> There is another thread (started by saiforigis) about a current rumor indicating that the popular Fried Green Tomato Sandwich is on its last legs and will be going away next week.  Here is the thread - http://www.disboards.com/threads/ru...-for-the-fried-green-tomato-sandwich.3444728/.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's not true.



Boo! If this is true I miss it by one week. One stinking week! I love that sandwich. The next thing you know I'm going to hear that they're getting rid of the pastrami burger at the Village Haus.


----------



## Sherry E

kaoden39 said:


> Boo! If this is true I miss it by one week. One stinking week! I love that sandwich. The next thing you know I'm going to hear that they're getting rid of the pastrami burger at the Village Haus.



Too many changes at one time... the BBQ and the whole Ranch going away... no pumpkin carvers for Halloween Time... Toontown may or may not be in jeopardy... Star Wars Launch Bay, Season of the Force, and Star Wars Land... and now, possibly, no more Fried Green Tomato Sandwich!   Thank goodness they haven't had the crazy idea to get rid of the Dole Whips yet!


----------



## saiforigis

Sherry E said:


> Thank goodness they haven't had the crazy idea to get rid of the Dole Whips yet



What did I just say about giving them ideas?


----------



## Sherry E

saiforigis said:


> What did I just say about giving them ideas?



  You're right -- and I really should know better.   I don't trust them over at Disney, so any little thing might give them ideas!


----------



## keahgirl8

Sherry E said:


> There is another thread (started by saiforigis) about a current rumor indicating that the popular Fried Green Tomato Sandwich is on its last legs and will be going away next week.  Here is the thread - http://www.disboards.com/threads/ru...-for-the-fried-green-tomato-sandwich.3444728/.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's not true.



I REALLY really hope it's not true.  It is my favorite thing to get at DL!  Also, I've been talking about it for years and I'm taking my mom in November!  She will be so disappointed if she can't try it.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Too many changes at one time... the BBQ and the whole Ranch going away... no pumpkin carvers for Halloween Time... Toontown may or may not be in jeopardy... Star Wars Launch Bay, Season of the Force, and Star Wars Land... and now, possibly, no more Fried Green Tomato Sandwich!   Thank goodness they haven't had the crazy idea to get rid of the Dole Whips yet!



Can you imagine the outrage over the Dole Whip? It would be bedlam! Truth be told I will still be eating at the Hungry Bear. It's one of my favorite cool off in a shady spot locations. Now, if only they sold Diet Pepsi....


----------



## aroseinwintr

I need food porn!!!!
Please all of you that are going to the parks or just got back...... I am sooooo looking forward to Churros, bread bowls, ice cream, cookies, any sort of desert. Food,   food of all kinds
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sherry E

I'm sure photos will be posted soon.  Honestly, though, this thread will move much quicker the way we are doing it now -- which is posting dining-related updates and links to dining reviews and articles, in between the reviews and photos.  This thread (even with as many views as it has) would have moved much faster over the last several years if it had opened up to Food News as well as photos and reviews.   I guess the reviews and photos did not come often enough, and the thread hit long, slow periods of time.   

If enough people begin posting their food photos and reviews in this thread, then we won't have to post any filler stuff in the meantime.  But I'm not sure that enough people have photos and reviews to post on a regular basis.


Somewhere over in the Disneyland Community section there is a thread for food photos only -- no reviews, discussion, etc.  Just photos.  Although... I don't think that one has been too active lately.


----------



## MaleficentRN

I wanted to give some love to my room service breakfast we had at DLH last week. Room service gets a bad rap for being overpriced. My DD was sick and stayed in one night and said her spaghetti and soup was terrible. So I can't recommend anything but breakfast, specifically the Pancakes ($12.99) and the Mickey Waffle ($13.49). There were six pancakes in one order! Enough for two people and you get a choice of bananas foster or a berry compote with them. You get the same choices with your waffle PLUS there was an assortment of jellies. We had a pot of hot chocolate, ($5.29 20 oz served two) that came with cute Mickey whipped cream pats. I put one on my waffle.  Unfortunately, my son ordered a Coke for the astounding price of $3.49.  That and the 19% service charge and $3 delivery charge ( what is the difference??) may put some off, but after a late night and us wanting to get to the park early, it was worth it to us.


----------



## Sherry E

^^^^ I love the Mickey whipped cream pats!  I would have put it on my waffle or pancakes as well.

I ordered room service one time while onsite -- and that was at the Paradise Pier Hotel (the food came from the PCH Grill).  It was crazy expensive for what I ordered (a hamburger and a mini-pie), and the burger was dry and not hot.  The mini-pie was probably not made onsite, but rather frozen and then heated.  However, even though the food was not outstanding and the prices were absurd, it was just what I needed at that point.  After a long day in the parks I remember I didn't feel like stopping and getting something at one of the restaurants.  I just wanted to go back to my room and rest, but I was starving.  So the room service came in handy -- also the man who delivered it was delightful and so pleasant, so I enjoyed chatting with him.

Another time -- when staying onsite at the GCH -- my friend ordered room service but I didn't get anything.  I think her food may have been better than the food I had at the PPH.


----------



## darcie2000

MaleficentRN said:


> That and the 19% service charge and $3 delivery charge ( what is the difference??) may put some off, but after a late night and us wanting to get to the park early, it was worth it to us.
> View attachment 122282 View attachment 122283



Is the 19% service charge the inbuilt gratuity?


----------



## MaleficentRN

darcie2000 said:


> Is the 19% service charge the inbuilt gratuity?



But then what's the $3? And then why the spot for a tip on the bill?


----------



## darcie2000

MaleficentRN said:


> But then what's the $3? And then why the spot for a tip on the bill?



It's abit confusing isn't it! Did you have to pay tax on top of that?

We don't do the whole tax and tip thing here in Australia, so it throws me abit. I thought I had it worked out pretty well but I can see that Room service is going to have my head spinning.


----------



## MaleficentRN

aroseinwintr said:


> I need food porn!!!!
> Please all of you that are going to the parks or just got back...... I am sooooo looking forward to Churros, bread bowls, ice cream, cookies, any sort of desert. Food,   food of all kinds
> Thanks in advance



I think this is the only other food photo I took. Not a fan of white chocolate, but I really enjoyed this more than the dark chocolate one I had. Wish I had one right now. I hope this satisfies your craving.


----------



## MaleficentRN

darcie2000 said:


> It's abit confusing isn't it! Did you have to pay tax on top of that?
> .



Probably. I think it all blurred together.  But it was worth it IMO. Eating waffles in bed!


----------



## Sherry E

The Disney Food Blog has been cranking out the Disneyland "review blogs" lately.  I didn't recall them doing so many of them so close together in the past, but now they are.  Today, their blog is:

"Review: Redd Rockett’s Pizza Port in Disneyland’s Tomorrowland" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on September 8, 2015 by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...ketts-pizza-port-in-disneylands-tomorrowland/. 

​


----------



## figment_jii

I remember reading in one of his earlier posts that the author had stopped by Disneyland for a weekend back in May (it sounded like the 24-hour day weekend because he mentioned the kickoff to the 60th).  So it seems like he checked out a fair number of dining locations and have been slowly doling out the reviews of them since them.  In general, the Disney Food Blog still seems more WDW focused, but it's nice to see DLR mentioned more often.  I just wish he would include the date he visited the venue so readers would know if the review was from yesterday, last week, last month, or last year.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I remember reading in one of his earlier posts that the author had stopped by Disneyland for a weekend back in May (it sounded like the 24-hour day weekend because he mentioned the kickoff to the 60th).  So it seems like he checked out a fair number of dining locations and have been slowly doling out the reviews of them since them.  In general, the Disney Food Blog still seems more WDW focused, but it's nice to see DLR mentioned more often.  I just wish he would include the date he visited the venue so readers would know if the review was from yesterday, last week, last month, or last year.



Yes, indeed -- very good point.  It helps a lot to know how recently (or not) the meal took place.  

That makes a lot of sense -- as you said, the writer at the Food Blog probably did one trip to DLR during which a lot of restaurants were tried, and they are providing content for all of these sudden blogs!    I've seen similar things happen with other writers and non-food blogs on other sites.  They may only go to DLR for one day, or one weekend, but they manage to get content for a year of blogs just from that one trip (including a few dining reviews thrown in here and there).


----------



## saiforigis

A random Pumpkin Yule Log photo. This is the dessert of legends but I must say that while I really like this dessert and have had it has my birthday cake for the last two years, I think I like ...



this s'mores bar even more. The brownie is soft and rich along with the soft graham cracker and toasted marshmallow. This desert is to die for. It was sold at Ariel's Grotto and the Jolly Holly Bakery during last years holidays. This desert tray from Ariel's Grotto was delicious, I enjoyed my entire meal there.


----------



## Sherry E

I've only tried the holiday Yule Log.  I've not yet tried the Fall version.    I wasn't entirely sure if I liked the holiday Log.  It wasn't bad, but I think it was just too rich for me, or there was some flavor in it that I didn't really care for.  It made me hesitant to try the pumpkin Log.


----------



## Xenorye

Just got back from my trip, but I didn't take many (any?) pictures of the food for whatever reason. Many a churro was had, though.

Being from the midwest, I was skeptical about having a steak in California. We did the Blue Bayou Fantasmic package, and my wife and I both had the filet (surf & turf for me to be exact). It was really good! DEFINITELY above the level of an Outback or Texas Roadhouse steak. Not quite super prime steakhouse quality, but I wasn't expecting that anyways.

One of my favorite things we had on this trip was the Tri-Tip at Ariel's Grotto.

I was less than impressed with Rancho del Zocalo. Had chicken and steak soft tacos, and the seasoning wasn't too flavorful, though it was a bit spicy, which was nice. Wife had the cheese enchiladas, and they were just okay.

Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen was pretty good. I was craving some blackened chicken, and the only menu item it appears on is the mac and cheese. I asked if I could just get a blackened chicken breast. They complied, and it was very tasty. The gumbo was good, and my wife very much enjoyed the etouffee. I actually didn't like the beignets much here.

Tortilla Jo's was okay. Last time, we went to the express type line and didn't like it, but out of exasperation one day decided to try the actual restaurant and I was satisfied.

Cafe Orleans was great as usual. Love that ragout. I DID like the beignets here. Strange.

I know we ate more meals than that, but I can't think of them off the top of my head. Go figure.


----------



## bluecruiser

figment_jii said:


> I remember reading in one of his earlier posts that the author had stopped by Disneyland for a weekend back in May (it sounded like the 24-hour day weekend because he mentioned the kickoff to the 60th).  So it seems like he checked out a fair number of dining locations and have been slowly doling out the reviews of them since them.  In general, the Disney Food Blog still seems more WDW focused, but it's nice to see DLR mentioned more often.  I just wish he would include the date he visited the venue so readers would know if the review was from yesterday, last week, last month, or last year.


Not a big deal but I just wanted to mention - the author AJ at the Disney Food Blog is a she, not a he. It's not obvious because she goes by her initials. But I've listened to the site's podcast and AJ is definitely a she.


----------



## Xenorye

Oh! Also dined at Carnation Cafe. The Meatloaf was OUTSTANDING.


----------



## aroseinwintr

MaleficentRN said:


> I wanted to give some love to my room service breakfast we had at DLH last week. Room service gets a bad rap for being overpriced. My DD was sick and stayed in one night and said her spaghetti and soup was terrible. So I can't recommend anything but breakfast, specifically the Pancakes ($12.99) and the Mickey Waffle ($13.49). There were six pancakes in one order! Enough for two people and you get a choice of bananas foster or a berry compote with them. You get the same choices with your waffle PLUS there was an assortment of jellies. We had a pot of hot chocolate, ($5.29 20 oz served two) that came with cute Mickey whipped cream pats. I put one on my waffle.  Unfortunately, my son ordered a Coke for the astounding price of $3.49.  That and the 19% service charge and $3 delivery charge ( what is the difference??) may put some off, but after a late night and us wanting to get to the park early, it was worth it to us.
> View attachment 122282 View attachment 122283




Yummm.. I love the whip cream that is awesome!


----------



## aroseinwintr

saiforigis said:


> A random Pumpkin Yule Log photo. This is the dessert of legends but I must say that while I really like this dessert and have had it has my birthday cake for the last two years, I think I like ...
> 
> View attachment 122809
> 
> this s'mores bar even more. The brownie is soft and rich along with the soft graham cracker and toasted marshmallow. This desert is to die for. It was sold at Ariel's Grotto and the Jolly Holly Bakery during last years holidays. This desert tray from Ariel's Grotto was delicious, I enjoyed my entire meal there.
> View attachment 122810



Ooooo I hope I can get the Pumpkin yule log.. that looks very yummy!

THANK YOU ALL FOR FOOD PORN.....


----------



## Chris9ty

aroseinwintr said:


> I need food porn!!!!
> Please all of you that are going to the parks or just got back...... I am sooooo looking forward to Churros, bread bowls, ice cream, cookies, any sort of desert. Food,   food of all kinds
> Thanks in advance


Check out Disneyland Today on Facebook and Twitter.  They are always posting food pics too.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm going to guess that these new Allergy Friendly Snacks will be coming to Disneyland Resort too?  - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/09/09/sneak-peek-new-disney-branded-allergy-friendly-snacks/.


----------



## keahgirl8

bluecruiser said:


> Not a big deal but I just wanted to mention - the author AJ at the Disney Food Blog is a she, not a he. It's not obvious because she goes by her initials. But I've listened to the site's podcast and AJ is definitely a she.



I'm glad you posted this link!  The podcast is back?!  I'm so excited!


----------



## figment_jii

For those that like to try Disney recipes at home...here is another Parks Blog article that features pumpkin recipes! 
*Pumpkin Love: 6 Favorite Recipes from Disney Parks Chefs*


----------



## ADLFAN

I brought home this super cute and tasty Rice Crispy Minnie, decorated like a sugar skull! I wish I would have remembered to bring home a few more for friends...! 

We also ate at Café Orleans and split the French Onion Soup, the Pommes Frites and the Monte Cristo. Everything was delicious! Service was great, too, and the people watching from the patio!

We did the F! Package at the Blue Bayou and it was also perfect! I had the chicken with the Blue Bayou potatoes and it was so awesome, moist and lots of flavor, the waitress said they use a little jalapeño juice in the potatoes and afterwards i totally tasted it. There were a few crispy green beans served with it that were the best accompaniment to the rest of the meal. My hubby had the surf and turf and he really enjoyed it. I would definately return! Our seats for F! were the best, the second show was not super crowded either.

Sorry I didn't take more pictures!!


----------



## figment_jii

ADLFAN said:


> I brought home this super cute and tasty Rice Crispy Minnie, decorated like a sugar skull! I wish I would have remembered to bring home a few more for friends...!


Minnie only has one ear!    I saw a picture of the Día de Muertos apple on Instagram a few days ago, so it's nice to see that they're doing a full line of snacks!


----------



## figment_jii

HalloweenTime foods!!!
*Complete Guide to Eats During Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## tarheelalum

saiforigis said:


> A random Pumpkin Yule Log photo. This is the dessert of legends but I must say that while I really like this dessert and have had it has my birthday cake for the last two years, I think I like ...
> 
> View attachment 122809
> 
> this s'mores bar even more. The brownie is soft and rich along with the soft graham cracker and toasted marshmallow. This desert is to die for. It was sold at Ariel's Grotto and the Jolly Holly Bakery during last years holidays. This desert tray from Ariel's Grotto was delicious, I enjoyed my entire meal there.
> View attachment 122810




Is the cake in the pumpkin yule log moist or was it kind of dry? Where does DL sell it? The pic looks like Plaza Inn but I want to make sure I know where to find it.


----------



## corinne76

Sherry E said:


> I'm going to guess that these new Allergy Friendly Snacks will be coming to Disneyland Resort too?  - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/09/09/sneak-peek-new-disney-branded-allergy-friendly-snacks/.



Wow! I could actually eat that cookie! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Lebestiole

Hey there!!!

Does anyone know if the Vanilla Dole Whip is still available in Disneyland? I heard that you can't get it at Disney World anymore! Thank you!


----------



## lvdis

Lebestiole said:


> Hey there!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Vanilla Dole Whip is still available in Disneyland? I heard that you can't get it at Disney World anymore! Thank you!


I would like to know this as well. My husband's favorite combo is the pineapple/vanilla twist!


----------



## disneychrista

Lebestiole said:


> Hey there!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Vanilla Dole Whip is still available in Disneyland? I heard that you can't get it at Disney World anymore! Thank you!



As far as I know the only Dole Whip at Disneyland is Pineapple. Unless I missed it they never had any other flavor.


----------



## Lebestiole

disneychrista said:


> As far as I know the only Dole Whip at Disneyland is Pineapple. Unless I missed it they never had any other flavor.



Oh! That's too bad! I've been dying to try to vanilla Dole Whip! Can I get it somewhere else?


----------



## Sherry E

A couple of articles/blogs you may be interested in:

"Craving Pineapple Dole Whip? Here's Where to Find the Disneyland Treat in L.A." -- L.A. Weekly; posted on Tuesday, September 8, 2015 by Sarah Bennett -- http://www.laweekly.com/restaurants...re-to-find-the-disneyland-treat-in-la-6012602.

"#OnTheList: The Secret Drink Menu and MORE at Cove Bar in Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on September 13, 2015 By AJ -- http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...e-at-cove-bar-in-disney-california-adventure/. 



​


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> A couple of articles/blogs you may be interested in:
> 
> "Craving Pineapple Dole Whip? Here's Where to Find the Disneyland Treat in L.A." -- L.A. Weekly; posted on Tuesday, September 8, 2015 by Sarah Bennett -- http://www.laweekly.com/restaurants...re-to-find-the-disneyland-treat-in-la-6012602.
> 
> "#OnTheList: The Secret Drink Menu and MORE at Cove Bar in Disney California Adventure" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on September 13, 2015 By AJ -- http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...e-at-cove-bar-in-disney-california-adventure/.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Sherry! I have added some of the secret drink menu drinks to my list of things to try with the delicious lobster nachos! Can't wait! This past February when we were there, sadly the lagoon was being refurbed for the new 60th show, so the lagoon was dry, no WOC show, and no Ariels grotto for tri tip either!!! We suffered through with trips to Trader Sams, but I can't wait for this next trip to be enjoying these things again!


----------



## figment_jii

Lebestiole said:


> Oh! That's too bad! I've been dying to try to vanilla Dole Whip! Can I get it somewhere else?


There are other places in DLR that serve vanilla soft-serve, but it's not the Dole Whip brand.  The Tiki Bar is the only locations with DLR that serves Dole Whip, so you'll have to venture outside of the resort for other options.  Happy hunting!


----------



## Diznygrl

I've been dying to get my hands on one of those 60th anniversary steins ever since the picture was released on the Parks Blog. I wasn't able to visit this summer, but now with HalloweenTime in full swing, I see pictures of all of these new Halloween offerings, like the usual treats, popcorn buckets, and the new poisoned apple stein. So are all of the 60th themed things still being sold alongside these Halloween items?? Please tell me they are because I would be SO upset if I could no longer purchase a 60th stein!!


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog posting...this time featuring the Dia del los Muertos Treats currently available at DLR!
*Dia de los Muertos Treats Debut at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## pepe3penelope

Sherry, I'm glad I found your recent review. I had posted a question about the dinner buffet and when I didn't get any answers I did a thread search and found this!

Please tell Figment he looked absolutely adorable beyond belief in his diamond celebration outfit! His ears hat is to die for...I actually LOL!!!

I will show your post to DH and see if we want to try it w/the kids for our Staycation in less than 3 weeks! If we do, I'll call Disney Dining & save a spot! 

Today DH and I took the day off for our 15th wedding anniversary!!! Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

pepe3penelope said:


> Sherry, I'm glad I found your recent review. I had posted a question about the dinner buffet and when I didn't get any answers I did a thread search and found this!
> 
> Please tell Figment he looked absolutely adorable beyond belief in his diamond celebration outfit! His ears hat is to die for...I actually LOL!!!
> 
> I will show your post to DH and see if we want to try it w/the kids for our Staycation in less than 3 weeks! If we do, I'll call Disney Dining & save a spot!
> 
> Today DH and I took the day off for our 15th wedding anniversary!!! Thank you!



I have not yet tried the PPH buffet, but figment_jii and several other folks have tried it and given reviews (either here or in a separate thread)!  It looks very interesting, and I wonder how many of the items in the buffet are being switched out for more "fall-ish" versions.


----------



## figment_jii

Diznygrl said:


> I've been dying to get my hands on one of those 60th anniversary steins ever since the picture was released on the Parks Blog. I wasn't able to visit this summer, but now with HalloweenTime in full swing, I see pictures of all of these new Halloween offerings, like the usual treats, popcorn buckets, and the new poisoned apple stein. So are all of the 60th themed things still being sold alongside these Halloween items?? Please tell me they are because I would be SO upset if I could no longer purchase a 60th stein!!


I just wanted to give a quick report back on the 60th Souvenir items.  They still had the Castle Steins at several locations in DL last weekend (Jolly Holiday, Plaza Inn, Coke Corner), but I did not see the 60th Anniversary popcorn buckets (Mickey Balloons, Mine Train, Han Solo in Carbonite, DL round, or DCA round) or the 60th anniversary travel mugs.  I don't know if they'll be back later in the year (i.e., after Halloween ends, but before the holidays start) or next year (after the holidays ends) or not.


----------



## tiffjoy

pepe3penelope said:


> Sherry, I'm glad I found your recent review. I had posted a question about the dinner buffet and when I didn't get any answers I did a thread search and found this!
> 
> Please tell Figment he looked absolutely adorable beyond belief in his diamond celebration outfit! His ears hat is to die for...I actually LOL!!!
> 
> I will show your post to DH and see if we want to try it w/the kids for our Staycation in less than 3 weeks! If we do, I'll call Disney Dining & save a spot!
> 
> Today DH and I took the day off for our 15th wedding anniversary!!! Thank you!



We really enjoyed the PPH buffet, especially my kids.  I thought most of the food was pretty good, although I found some of it a little bland (example- the deviled eggs.  very little flavor) .  I loved the pizza, and my littlest enjoyed making her own pizza, too.  The desserts were really nice, and my kids loved the little cones.  We all liked the clams, but felt the potatoes in the broth were undercooked as well as unnecessary.  Overall, we would go again sometime.


----------



## Diznygrl

figment_jii said:


> I just wanted to give a quick report back on the 60th Souvenir items.  They still had the Castle Steins at several locations in DL last weekend (Jolly Holiday, Plaza Inn, Coke Corner), but I did not see the 60th Anniversary popcorn buckets (Mickey Balloons, Mine Train, Han Solo in Carbonite, DL round, or DCA round) or the 60th anniversary travel mugs.  I don't know if they'll be back later in the year (i.e., after Halloween ends, but before the holidays start) or next year (after the holidays ends) or not.





Kind of a funny story about the 60th stein...when I got to DL last Sunday, my first instinct was to go to Hungry Bear to see if they had them.  My hopes were dashed when I didn't see them on display by the register where they usually put out the souvenir mugs.  Asked the CM working there, first she thought I was talking about the poison apple steins, but when I said no the 60th ones with the castle on top, she said that they didn't have them anymore and she didn't know if/when they would get them again.  Well after I left there feeling a bit sad, thinking that if they weren't there then it was unlikely that they were anywhere else, I walked by Golden Horseshoe and decided to peek in to see if maybe the steins were in there.  I saw them on the display by the register and thought "Yay!" and immediately got in line, although to be honest I still wasn't quite convinced that they even had any...I thought maybe they still had the display ones up but weren't actually selling them.  The whole time I was in line I was thinking about how I would convince them to sell me the display model if they didn't have any other ones in stock, LOL.  Of course it all ended up being silly, since when I got up to the register I could see a whole bunch of them sitting on the back counter.  It wasn't long after walking around DL when I realized that the things were being sold EVERYWHERE, except of course the first place my instincts told me to look.   They even had them at the Plaza Inn beverage station where you could fill your own (wish I would have known that, would have gotten mine there so I could pick out the "nicest" one).

The 60th popcorn bucket, well I wish I would have taken the Disney merchandise advice that I usually try to follow, which is "If you see something you like, you best buy it right then and there because it might not be there when you come back for it."  All the carts had the Halloween buckets, except for ONE in the Small World Mall on Sunday, which had the 60th bucket.  I passed it on the way walking towards Small World/Toontown, and when walking back, the cart was gone.  Saw it again there later in the evening, then it was gone again when I went back over there for PtN and fireworks.   Was at DL for another two days and never saw that cart again.  I'm going back in December and there will probably be Christmas buckets all over, but maybe I'll have better luck next year during a non-holiday period.


----------



## figment_jii

I'll have a more detailed review later, but a quick update on PCH Grill's Beach Side Bonfire Buffet.  Figment went back last Thursday and mostly the items were the same as when he went in July.  The Lobster Mac 'N Cheese had been replaced by a Shrimp Mac 'N Cheese, but the rest of the buffet was the same.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I'll have a more detailed review later, but a quick update on PCH Grill's Beach Side Bonfire Buffet.  Figment went back last Thursday and mostly the items were the same as when he went in July.  The Lobster Mac 'N Cheese had been replaced by a Shrimp Mac 'N Cheese, but the rest of the buffet was the same.



Did they still have the strawberry shortcake station too?


----------



## Cats2

lvdis said:


> I would like to know this as well. My husband's favorite combo is the pineapple/vanilla twist!


The Pineapple Lanai at the Polynesian (WDW) still had the pineapple/vanilla twist in mid-April of this yr. On the official menu, it still shows up. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/pineapple-lanai/menus/

I've never seen vanilla at DLR.


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Did they still have the strawberry shortcake station too?


Yes, the strawberry shortcake station was still there.


----------



## tlovesdis

Here's some food from my trip a few weeks ago...

*Fried Green Tomatoes from Jazz Kitchen (so good)*





*Green Goddess Salad from Jazz Kitchen (my new favorite)*





*Shrimp Caesar Salad from Tortilla Jo's (the dressing was so good)*





*Chicken, Spinach and Berry salad from Earl of Sandwich*





*Potato Soup from Carnation Cafe*


----------



## disneyobsessed808

mmmm. those fried green tomatoes look delicious!


----------



## tlovesdis

They were so good and the dressing was super good!  I can't wait to go back for more!  LOL


----------



## figment_jii

For those that will be there on Thanksgiving, the Parks Blog just posted the Thanksgiving menus for select locations.
*Reservations Open Today for Thanksgiving Day Dining at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## RichP1269

Napa Rose Dinner on 9/23

Mediterranean Octopus Carpaccio:






Portobello Mushroom Bisque:






Grilled Swordfish and Seafood Cassoulet


----------



## RichP1269

Club 33 Lunch on 9/24

We both had the Warm Blue Crab and Artichoke Gratin with Lemon Chervil Glacage:






Salads:

I had the Trio of Beets Carpaccio, Black Walnuts, Smokey Blue Cheese and Orange Tarragon Marmalade






Wife had the Lafayette Garden Salad with Shaved Radish, Cucumbers and Vinaigrette Maison






Entrees:

I had the Herb Roasted Double Chop of Lamb with Baby Beets and Blood Orange Lamb Jus






Wife had the Petite Filet Mignon, Tender Haricort Verts and Cabernet Jus






Dessert:

I had the Peaches and Cream, Vanilla Panna Cotta, Poached Peaches, Raspberry Pate and Shortbread






Wife had the Mississippi Molten Cake , Vanilla Bean Marshmallow and Cafe au Lait Ice Ceam


----------



## Sherry E

"News! Updated Cocktail Menu at Disneyland’s Club 33 Lounge" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on September 29, 2015 By AJ -- http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/09/29/news-updated-cocktail-menu-at-disneylands-club-33-lounge/.

I like the look of The Ruby -- nice and refreshing! 

​


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Diznygrl said:


> Kind of a funny story about the 60th stein...when I got to DL last Sunday, my first instinct was to go to Hungry Bear to see if they had them.  My hopes were dashed when I didn't see them on display by the register where they usually put out the souvenir mugs.  Asked the CM working there, first she thought I was talking about the poison apple steins, but when I said no the 60th ones with the castle on top, she said that they didn't have them anymore and she didn't know if/when they would get them again.  Well after I left there feeling a bit sad, thinking that if they weren't there then it was unlikely that they were anywhere else, I walked by Golden Horseshoe and decided to peek in to see if maybe the steins were in there.  I saw them on the display by the register and thought "Yay!" and immediately got in line, although to be honest I still wasn't quite convinced that they even had any...I thought maybe they still had the display ones up but weren't actually selling them.  The whole time I was in line I was thinking about how I would convince them to sell me the display model if they didn't have any other ones in stock, LOL.  Of course it all ended up being silly, since when I got up to the register I could see a whole bunch of them sitting on the back counter.  It wasn't long after walking around DL when I realized that the things were being sold EVERYWHERE, except of course the first place my instincts told me to look.   They even had them at the Plaza Inn beverage station where you could fill your own (wish I would have known that, would have gotten mine there so I could pick out the "nicest" one).
> 
> The 60th popcorn bucket, well I wish I would have taken the Disney merchandise advice that I usually try to follow, which is "If you see something you like, you best buy it right then and there because it might not be there when you come back for it."  All the carts had the Halloween buckets, except for ONE in the Small World Mall on Sunday, which had the 60th bucket.  I passed it on the way walking towards Small World/Toontown, and when walking back, the cart was gone.  Saw it again there later in the evening, then it was gone again when I went back over there for PtN and fireworks.   Was at DL for another two days and never saw that cart again.  I'm going back in December and there will probably be Christmas buckets all over, but maybe I'll have better luck next year during a non-holiday period.



That is kind of funny about the castle steins.  We got ours at the Plaza and when my husband went to pay for them the cm saw the annual pass we had and told us since we were annual pass holders she would give us our steins for free.  She only charged us for a regular soda.  I'm sure it was a little pixie dust for us an not a regular thing, but it sure was nice!


----------



## Sherry E

Churros....

"#OnTheList: Churros at Disneyland" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on October 1, 2015, by AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/10/01/onthelist-churros-at-disneyland/.

​


----------



## figment_jii

For those that like Disneyland's Churro's, try checking your local grocery store's freezer section for Tio Pepe's Churros Pastry Stix.  That's the same brand that is sold in the parks!  You can get a bit of Disneyland at home (and for a lot less) if you're lucky!


----------



## figment_jii

For those that are there this weekend...this cake sure looks colorful!
https://twitter.com/DisneylandToday/status/650014900241199104/photo/1


----------



## Avery's mom

figment_jii said:


> For those that are there this weekend...this cake sure looks colorful!
> https://twitter.com/DisneylandToday/status/650014900241199104/photo/1



I want that cake!!  But we get there October 7th


----------



## franandaj

That's really cool!  It probably looks better than it tastes!


----------



## Astylla

figment_jii said:


> For those that are there this weekend...this cake sure looks colorful!
> https://twitter.com/DisneylandToday/status/650014900241199104/photo/1



How awesome !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Tried out the buffet at PCH tonight. This buffet is decent, though I'm in no rush to go back. Nothing stood out as bad, and most things were ok/good. But then again I'm a little hard to impress sometimes, but I will eat it if it's edible. Also, I'm not the best critic since I think most food I had here could be described as "ok" as that is my favorite word.  The problem with buffets is that I always expect them to be as good as Vegas buffets since I go there a lot, but I know I am having too high expectations ROFL

But it is a good value for Disneyland, if you're hungry that is, at about $27 including drink and they accept AP discounts. The service here was good though, very quick with the refills.

Took some pictures of the entire buffet, minus the pizza (pre-made Margherita and make your own Pizza station.)






Cheeseburger sliders and hot dogs. Sliders were ok. Didn't try the hot dogs






Salmon. Didn't try as I don't eat fish.






Mini smashed potatoes. These were pretty good, but needed more salt. Just like mini baked potatoes.






Fried chicken was definitely my favorite thing on the buffet.  It was soggy so ick to that, but the flavor was really interesting and unique. I couldn't quite put my finger on it but I kept going back for more.






Tiny Salad Bar. Didn't bother LOL






Tomato Mozzarela salad, which was really good, though a little too much balsamic, a little too sweet.  The potato salad was gross.






Shrimp Mac and Cheese (with the breadcrumbs), Regular M&C, Zucchini tacos, and Fish Tacos. I liked the Zucchini Tacos, as it gave me an option to have a fried taco, since I don't like fish. It was actually really good.  The mac and cheese was standard, and a little dried out already.






Salsas and condiments for the tacos. Deviled eggs were ok. They're deviled eggs. Not that much to them. 






Action station, with garlic bread. They are making two seafood dishes. Clams with chorizo, and Shrimp alfredo. Didn't try.






Carving station, with baby back ribs and tri-tip. These were really just ok. The ribs were a little bland and dry for my taste. I enjoyed the honey bbq sauce. The Tri-Tip on the right was cooked well but the seasoning was not for me. I did like the little cornbread shells/madeleines. 

And onto dessert. The desserts look really good, but for the most part they looked better than they tasted, but if you like tart desserts, then these are definitely for you.






Make your own strawberry shortcake, fruit brioche pizza, and berry crisp. The strawberry shortcakes were good, though all the fruit seemed really tart to me, including the strawberries for the shortcake.  The berries in the crisp and the fruit on the pizza were way too tart for my taste.






Pumpkin Cheesecake, fruit kabobs, and chocolate tart. I just tried the tart, it was fine. 






Smores station with homemade marshmallows and chocolate sauce. I have an issue with calling these smores as I think that s'mores always need to have browned/burnt marshmallows. The marshmallows were good though I couldn't really tell the difference between the coconut and plain marshmallows. The chocolate sauce wasn't too sweet, which is fine. I really liked the sauce with just the graham crackers actually.

So there you have it.


----------



## DaveNinja

Looks like the PCH Grill buffet no longer has my favorite desert: the coconut pineapple cup thing. The pumpkin Swirl Cheesecake must have replaced it (which also sounds really good)


----------



## princesszelda

Looking forward to this buffet when we go.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thanks for the review we are trying this dinner out when we go. Any idea how early you can go? Or how late its open?


----------



## figment_jii

JadeDarkstar said:


> Thanks for the review we are trying this dinner out when we go. Any idea how early you can go? Or how late its open?


Generally from 5:30 pm to 9:00 pm, but hours can vary.  If you select your date on the PCH Grill webpage, it should show you the operating hours for each meal (Breakfast or Dinner) for that date.


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Food Blog has a posting on the Haunted Mansion Cake at the French Market.
*Dining in Disneyland: Halloween Time Haunted Mansion Holiday Cake*


----------



## princesszelda

That cake needs to get in my face!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

figment_jii said:


> Generally from 5:30 pm to 9:00 pm, but hours can vary.  If you select your date on the PCH Grill webpage, it should show you the operating hours for each meal (Breakfast or Dinner) for that date.


 
This cake was already on my "must eat" list, but now that I actually know about the flavors in it, no way will I be skipping it!  Yummmm!


----------



## Sherry E

I linked the Disney Food Blog's #OnTheList article about Disneyland's churros on the previous page of this thread - http://www.disboards.com/threads/my...-with-pictures.1253888/page-202#post-54516402.  



Here is their fun piece about Mickey Premium Ice Cream Bars (which can really apply to DLR or WDW).

"#OnTheList: Mickey Premium Ice Cream Bar" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on October 7, 2015 By AJ - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/10/07/onthelist-mickey-premium-ice-cream-bar/



And here is a piece they did about Rancho del Zocalo -

"REVIEW: Rancho del Zocalo in Disneyland’s Frontierland" -- Disney Food Blog; posted on October 12, 2015 By AJ — http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/10/12/review-rancho-del-zocalo-in-disneylands-frontierland/



And... the Food Blog further explores the Fall foods at the Jolly Holiday Bakery...

"Dining in Disneyland: Seasonal Fall Treats at Jolly Holiday Bakery and Café" -- Disney Food Blog; October 10, 2015 By Heather — http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2015/...fall-treats-at-jolly-holiday-bakery-and-cafe/



Meanwhile, over on the Disney Parks Blog... this is not a food-only article, but it involves food to an extent...

"Celebrate Halloween and Oktoberfest This Month in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 9th, 2015 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...own-disney-district-at-the-disneyland-resort/




​


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Halloween Trip to Disneyland Resort*
Figment is having a very lucky year, going to Disneyland Resort so many times to experience the Diamond Anniversary Celebration!  This time, he got to see Disneyland when two celebrations collide (to borrow from the Haunted Mansion Holiday): the Diamond Anniversary Celebration and HalloweenTime.  Some of HalloweenTime was missing (e.g., the Big Thunder Ranch Halloween Carnival) and some of the Diamond Celebration was missing (e.g., the blue bunting on Main Street), but for the most part, it was a fun mixture!  For Figment's reviews of MHP, HMH, and HalloweenTime in general, please visit Figment's HalloweenTime Trip Reports, 2011 to 2015 - Now with 2015 Including MHP!

Now onto the dining...

*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ*, Dinner
Figment has heard that the BBQ is closing for good on January 10, 2016, so he decided that he better go there before it closes.  He really likes the BBQ and will miss it (he's still hoping they'll manage to incorporate the food elsewhere in the park).  Given that's HalloweenTime, the BBQ and Ranch area was decked out in Halloween-themed decor.













Figment went for dinner, which includes chicken, ribs, and sausages, along with corn cobb wheels, corn bread, baked beans, and coleslaw.  Everything was really good.  The ribs and chicken are a little messy, but so tasty!





*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Figment had his pre-MHP dinner at Carnation Cafe.  Carnation Cafe was a nice place to have a relaxing meal before the excitement of MHP.  He opted to eat inside because it was so hot outside!

_Deep Fried Pickle Spears_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café and he gets it every time he goes to Carnations.  The pickles are nice and crispy on the outside and dilly on the inside.  Yum!





_Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, Hickory-smoked Bacon, and Blue Cheese with creamy Ranch.  Figment opted to have this salad with the blue chese or ranch (he likes ranch, but felt like having a lighter salad dressing).  The salad was nice and refreshing and the Golden Balsamic-Mustard Seed Vinaigrette was a good choice for dressing.





_Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  Figment had this meatloaf for the first time in July and really liked it, so he decided to have it again.  He really liked the flavor of the meatloaf and because it's a mixture of meats, it has a slightly more firm texture than normal meatloaf.





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of Figment's favorite lunch time spots in DL.  It has great food and it's a great place to people watch.  He always has a reservation for opening and requests one of the rail tables.

_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Even though it was a hot day, Figment still wanted the French Onion soup.  He really likes the Cafe Orleans version, which has a nice rich flavor and ooey gooey cheese!





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is one of Figment’s favorite appetizers at Disneyland and one of the best ways to eat pommes frites!  He highly recommends it to anyone that likes pommes frites (and garlic).





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with Cajun-style “dirty rice”.  Figment has always liked Café Orleans' gumbo.  It has a rich flavor, but it's not too spicy.





_Flat Iron Steak with Peppercorn and Cognac Sauce_ - Served with garlic mashed potatoes, butternut squash and green beans.  This was the special dish for HalloweeenTime at Cafe Orleans.  Figment had something similiar last year and really liked it, so he opted to try it again this HalloweenTime.  The stead was very tender and the sauce was really flavorful.  He wishes this was on the menu year-round!





*French Market*, Dinner
The French Market is one of Figment's favorite CS locations in DLR.  It has a nice variety of foods, good music, and is a great people watching spot.  Figment was surprised to see a new(ish) menu, with some old favorites gone and some new items added.  It's HalloweenTime and the French Market was decorated to match Haunted Mansion Holiday.









_Royal Street Chicken Caesar Salad_ - Romaine Lettuce, Cajun Chicken, Parmesan Cheese, and Croutons with a traditional Caesar Dressing served with your choice of fresh Artisan Breads.  The Na'Wlins salad that Figment usually got was gone from the menu, so he opted to try the Caesar salad instead.  The chicken had really good flavor.  While Figment missed the candied pecans and crasins of the Na Wlins salad, this one was pretty good.





_Cajun-Style Meatloaf_ - A blend of Beef, Turkey and Pork topped with a Tomato Jam, served with Mashed Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, and Worcestershire Cream Sauce served with your choice of fresh Artisan Breads.  Figment decided to try the meatloaf at French Market because the one at Carnation Cafe was so good.  This meatloaf was good, but Carnation is better.





_French Market Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, and Seasonal Vegetables served with your choice of fresh Artisan Breads.  This is one of Figment's favorite items at the French Market. The chicken is very moist and tender, with really good flavor.





_Mint Julep_ - Figment really likes the mint juleps at Disneyland and wouldn't miss the chance to have one!





_Haunted Mansion Cake_ - This year's HalloweenTime specialty cake was shaped like a playing card and featured the man-eating wreath.  The cake was pretty light, with very little frosting.  It had several layers with some kind of mousse layers (Figment really couldn't tell what the flavor was supposed to be).  Overall, the cake was yummy.


----------



## Tasscrapper

Figment_jill do you remember how much the Haunted cake was?  Looks good!


----------



## purple figment

I am not Figment_jii, but we had the HM cake last month at the French Market and it was $5.39 according to my receipt.


----------



## Tasscrapper

Oh thank you!  I was hoping $5 or less and with my discount it will be that.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Halloween Trip to Disneyland Resort*

*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Figment really likes Jolly Holiday!  They usually have really good desserts and it's another really good people (and parade) watching spot.  This time, he stopped by on several occassions to try a variety of the desserts.

_S'Mores Bar_ - This was one of Figment's favorite desserts from last year for HalloweenTime and it was just as good this year.  The bar is filled with caramel-chocolate ganache and topped with marshmallow fluff. 









_Chocolate Eclair_ - Another one of Figment's favorites at Jolly Holiday.





_Chocolate-Peanut Butter Whoopie Pie_ - Figment really liked this dessert.  It had a soft chocolate outside and a creamy peanut butter filling.





_Raspberry Macaron_ - This is Figment's favorite treat at Jolly Holiday.  The macaron is crispy on the outsid and slightly chewy on the inside.  The filling includes raspberry creme and fresh raspberries.





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Sunday Brunch
Going to Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen for the last meal of the trip is a tradition for Figment.

_Bourbon Street Sampler_ - A taste of New Orleans; popcorn calamari, coconut shrimp, boudin balls, goat cheese & blackened chicken dumplings.  Figment always really likes the calamari and the boudin balls.





_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  Figment usually has a salad before heading home and he likes this one because it has a lot of different items and a tasty dressing.





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Pontalba potatoes & Creole hollandaise.  This is one of Figment’s favorite items at Brennan’s.  This time he decided to have fresh fruits instead of the potatoes and they were nice and refreshing.





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” style BBQ sauce, andouille grits.  This is one of Figment’s favorite dishes at Brennan’s and he gets it everytime!  This time it was on the less spicy side, but still had really good flavor!





*PCH Grill's Beach Side Bonfire*, Dinner
Figment went to the Beach Side Bonfire at PCH Grill on its second night in July and really enjoyed it.  He returned this trip and, for the most part, found it to still be really good and most of the items were the same.  He saw all the same items from July, except the lobster mac 'n cheese had been replaced by a shrimp mac 'n cheese.

















The desserts...Figment likes the little mousse cones the best, especially the raspberry one and the passion fruit one.





For the full review from July, check out Figment's Diamond Anniversary Celebration in Disneyland Resort - PCH Grill.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Halloween Trip to Disneyland Resort

River Belle Terrace*, Breakfast
Figment doesn't normally eat breakfast in the parks, but this time he decided to try the River Belle Terrace.

_Cinnamon Roll and Sausages_ - The Cinnamon roll was very sweet and yummy.  It tasted even better when Figment added some of the apple compote from the toppings bar to it!





_Mark Twain_ - Scrambled Eggs, Country-style Potatoes, and Sausage and a Biscuit.  Figment liked this breakfast; the potatoes were especially tasty.





_Mickey Mouse Pancake_ - Figment hasn't had a Mickey Mouse pancake in ages, so he decided to have one.  It was very yummy and fun to eat.









*Redd Rockett's Pizza Port*, Lunch
Figment felt like having salads on day (it was so hot), so he stopped by Redd Rockett's Pizza Port for lunch.

_Asian Chicken Salad_ - Marinated Chicken, Lettuce, Cabbage, Mandarin Oranges and Carrots tossed in a Hoisin-Soy Vinaigrette topped with Sesame Seeds, Toasted Almonds and Won-ton Strips.  This is Figment's "go to" salad at Redd Rockett's.  He likes the mandarin oranges, the chicken, and the crunchy won-ton strips.





_Celestial Caesar Salad_ - Crisp Romaine Lettuce tossed in Caesar Dressing with Croutons and freshly grated Parmesan Cheese.  Figment likes Caesar salads, so he tried this one.  It was pretty good, but the Asian Chicken is better.





*Coke Corner*, Snack
_Pulled Pork Hot Dog_ - Figment decided to try the special Pulled Pork hot dog at Coke Corner.  The pulled pork was slightly sweet and slightly spicy.  Overall, Figment liked this combination!





*Award Weiner*, Snack
_Barbecue Hot Link_ - Classic Hot Link, Grilled Onions and Barbecue Sauce served with Sliced Apples or Chips.  Figment discovered this hotlink in July and really liked it, so he went back for another one this time.  It was still good!


----------



## Lucysmom2

Can you upgrade the Ariel WOC menu to order the surf and turf?


----------



## figment_jii

I though Ariel's Grotto only served the WoC Dining Packages at dinner time, so if there is a "Surf and Turf" type option on the menu it should qualify (I saw "Grilled Lobster Tail and Red Oak-Smoked Honey-Whiskey Barbecue Tri-Tip" entree on the menu on Disneyland.com, but menus are subject to change without notice).


----------



## tlovesdis

Lucysmom2 said:


> Can you upgrade the Ariel WOC menu to order the surf and turf?



This is on the WOC menu...

*Grilled Lobster Tail and Red Oak-Smoked Honey-Whiskey Barbecue Tri-Tip* - thinly sliced with mashed potatoes and seasonal vegetables


----------



## Lucysmom2

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Food Blog (unofficial) had a posting about Big Thunder BBQ.
*Dining in Disneyland: Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Halloween Round Up Featuring Seasonal Cookie Bake*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I'm going to add my dining photos and reviews now that I have finished my trip report!

I didn't get photos of each meal we had. We ate at Minnie's Breakfast at the Plaza Inn and it was standard breakfast food. I personally didn't like the taste of the sausages or bacon for some reason. Definitely not what I was used to, but the food was hot and filling.

Our breakfasts at the Beachcomber Lounge at the PPH were okay. Drinks  offered were juices (sometimes orange, sometimes cranberry), water and 'spa water' - water with cucumber or orange slices in it. Different cereals - Raisin Bran, Fruit Loops, Frosted Flakes - instant oatmeal with sugar, raisins or nuts for toppings, peeled hard boiled eggs (only protein there), fresh fruit - melons, strawberries, apples - and carbs - small muffins, danishes, croissants, and bagels. With a toaster at the end for the bagel and some cream cheese and butter singles. There is a coffee and tea area and there's syrups for the coffee to flavour it.

We had dinner our last night at Carnation Cafe. There was a 15-20 minute wait so we got the buzzer and when we returned, we were seated outside. It was lovely.

My husband had the Turkey Sandwich and a Cherry Malt.











My youngest DD had the Mac & Cheese (a common theme all week) and the Chocolate Malt.










My oldest DD had the kid's hamburgers - they were good but not big enough for her apparently... but the adult size would have been too large. She also had the Vanilla Malt.











I had the Chicken Fried Chicken - SO YUMMY! A little spicy but not overly so, and the gravy was a nice compliment to the flavour. The garlic mashed potatoes were lovely, just the way I like them, and I gobbled the veggies down too (except for the peppers... I don't like peppers). I had a lemonade in a Tinkerbell Cup. Yes, I'm a 10 year-old girl inside.











The server noticed my birthday button and gave me a surprise birthday cupcake with a candle in it. So sweet of them!






We had a WOC lunch at WCT one day. It was around 11:30 and we'd had breakfast at Ariel's only 2 hours earlier, so we weren't hungry. But the food was SO good. We had the left-overs packed up and had them for dinner in the hotel room. Still delicious.

My husband and I started with the Italian Wedding Soup. I'd never had it before and really liked it. Very yummy. We also had a Miller each. Went down soooooo well!






I had the Shrimp Salad for my main. The dressing was light and flavourful. It was a very hearty salad. I also had a glass of white with my salad. It was standard Napa stuff. I like our local wines better.






DH had the pasta. He said it was very good.






The girls had the cheese pizza each. They said it was yummy. Their appetizer was raw veggies that they couldn't finish.






The dessert was incredible. We felt like the guy at the end of Monty Python's Meaning of Life - "Just a wafer" - but we ate the items in the glasses and had the rest packed up in the boxes. The items on the right: outside - Panna Cotta - inside - Tiramisu. On the left: outside - lemon puffs - inside - Macrons: green was pistachio; red was raspberry.






We had the F! meal at RBT the night we arrived. They were kind enough to allow my oldest DD (11) to eat and order off the kid's menu. Saved us $20. The kids were pretty tired and didn't each much, so we had the left overs boxed up.

I had the salad to start. Very tasty.






The kid's appy was crudite and buns - which were soft and lovely.






I was starving, so I dug in before I snapped a photo, sorry. I had the chicken. SO delicious!






DD11 had the kid's chicken meal.






DD9 had the Mac & Cheese. DH had the steak and quite liked it. He wasn't crazy about me taking photos of his food, so it's hit and miss when I was able to.

Dessert was yummy - DH and I both had the chocolate mousse.






The girls each had a cupcake. THAT they were able to eat, ha.






I'll continue the rest in the next post.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

We stayed at PPH at Club Level and had some treats waiting us when we returned. The plate fit in the fridge and we nibbled on these for 3 days.






We had dinner at Goofy's one night. It was very yummy! This is my plate: A piece of beef roast, a potato bun with butter pat, bbq ribs, lobster penne - very tasty - veggie gyoza and fried chicken. Everything was very delicious and cooked perfectly.






This is DD11's plate: Mac & Cheese pizza, PJ&J pizza and chicken nuggets. She liked the pizzas the best.






My fake Mojito (an extra $5)






Strawberry lemonade - DD9 didn't like it so we returned it. They took it off our bill which was kind.






This was DH's drink - some kind of strawberry drink - also another $5 on top of the bill.






I had ordered a cake for DD11 as it was her birthday. Delicious cake but we were all so full from dinner! We had it packed up and ate as much as we could during the week. Everything on the cake is edible, except for the candles, of course. 











We popped through the GCH and got some pictures of their tree. Here's the recipe board:






And here's the tree:






We had a lunch at Hungry Bear one day. I had the salad ($10 of deliciousness): strawberries, goat cheese, chicken, cranberries, jicama all on greens.






DH's turkey wrap






We had dinner one night at French Market. It's a buffet-style restaurant and had a lot of nice choices. My plate was a 1/4 chicken with potatoes and veggies. The dessert I chose was the Haunted Mansion All Decked Out cake.






The cake has a white chocolate wafer painted with the Jack Skellington wreath over top and under was a lovely light chocolate torte.






DD11 had the chicken caesar. I wish we could have boxed it up but it was so busy there and the CMs were running around, so I didn't bother asking. Her dessert of choice was the fruit plate. The chocolate drinks were a real size instead of a teeny size.






DD9 had the Mac and Cheese (are we really surprised?) and for dessert, had the Diamond Anniversary Cake. It's chocolate and the orange part is apricot or fruit of some kind. She did eat half of it. You can see the top of my Mint Julep there at the bottom - SO delicious!






DH had the creole meatloaf and said it was nice and full of flavour. His dessert was the pumpkin tart. He ate every bite on his place. I couldn't finish but I really tried!






We had breakfast at Ariel's one morning. It started with fruit and carbs.






The majority of us had the waffles - very nice with syrup, berries and icing sugar on top. DH had eggs I think. I had ordered the Princess Chest for DD9, but they didn't have it, so they brought out a cupcake instead. She was okay with that.






The food was great everywhere we went.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Halloween Trip to Disneyland Resort*

*Treats, Candies, and Other Goodies*
_60th Anniversary Celebration Minnie Caramel Apple_





_Pumpkin Marshmallow Wand_








_
Mummy Mickey Rice Crispie Treat_





_Iced Coffee at Starbucks_





_Decorated Caramel Apples_









_Decorated Rice Crispie Treats_









_Treats of the Month_


----------



## figment_jii

Lots of yummy items this holiday season!
*Complete Guide to Specialty Food and Beverage Offerings for Merriest Place on Earth at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## califlorican

figment_jii said:


> Lots of yummy items this holiday season!
> *Complete Guide to Specialty Food and Beverage Offerings for Merriest Place on Earth at Disneyland Resort*




Oh my goodness! Now I really want to try some of these!

Big Thunder Ranch: Family-Style Cookie Bake – Warm brownie dusted with powdered sugar, topped with three scoops of peppermint ice cream, hot fudge and holiday sprinkles
Cafe Orleans: Candy Cane Beignets?? I'm wondering whether to try these or the regular ones
Hungry Bear: Apple pie funnel cake is sticking around, looks like! Yum!
And white water snacks will have a mint chocolate whoopsie pie that looks great!


----------



## Astylla

I'm in serious trouble..I want it aaaaaaalll. THAT BTR BBQ DESSERT OMGG

And that Elf Mickey Popcorn bucket!! So cuuute !


----------



## figment_jii

I had the Apple Pie Funnel Cake last year and it was pretty good.  It was basically a funnel cake with apple pie filling (and lots of whipped cream) on top.





Yes, the candy cane beignets sound good!


----------



## franandaj

OMG!  These all sound so good, we are going to have go out there quite a few times this season!


----------



## Angrose

figment_jii said:


> Lots of yummy items this holiday season!
> *Complete Guide to Specialty Food and Beverage Offerings for Merriest Place on Earth at Disneyland Resort*


I'm sad there are no pumpkin beignets  They were my favorite last year. I'm not feeling the candy cane ones since I'm not a fan of peppermint. Do they still have the regular beignets during the holiday season?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

My son hates candy cane flavor (he doesn't like mint even tooth paste) I may get the pumpkin tart thing for him. He really likes Pumpkin.


----------



## Diznygrl

Peppermint ice cream is suspiciously not mentioned at any of the ice cream places. The only place I see it referred to is on the cookie dessert at Big Thunder. Are they not serving peppermint ice cream straight up anymore?


----------



## Astylla

It looks to be at Gibson Girl :

*Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor*


Crushed Candy Cane Cone
Holiday Sprinkles Premium Cone
Peppermint Ice Cream


----------



## Diznygrl

D'oh!  I was reading the list on my phone and I guess I wasn't reading closely enough.  My bad!  Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> D'oh!  I was reading the list on my phone and I guess I wasn't reading closely enough.  My bad!  Thanks for setting me straight!



No, you were not alone -- it was not listed at the ice cream places when I first looked either.  It was only listed at the BBQ, and at French Market.  I checked a couple of different times.  Then suddenly it changed and it was listed under Gibson Girl.


----------



## Angrose

OK, I can stop panicking about the pumpkin beignets. I forgot they started offering them for Halloween and last year they still had them thru Thanksgiving, so hopefully they will this year as well


----------



## figment_jii

Diznygrl said:


> Peppermint ice cream is suspiciously not mentioned at any of the ice cream places. The only place I see it referred to is on the cookie dessert at Big Thunder. Are they not serving peppermint ice cream straight up anymore?


If you don't get it when you're at DLR (or you can't wait), you can always see if your local grocery store carries Peppermint Ice Cream.  My local store has both the regular and the slow churned peppermint wonderland ice cream already...


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> If you don't get it when you're at DLR (or you can't wait), you can always see if your local grocery store carries Peppermint Ice Cream.  My local store has both the regular and the slow churned peppermint wonderland ice cream already...



Mine does too. Every time I see them in the cases I think of Sherry and the Disboards. I don't myself actually eat peppermint ice cream yet I seem to notice any time I'm in the ice cream aisle.


----------



## figment_jii

I liked Dryer's Peppermint Wonderland until I tried Talenti's Peppermint Bark (another seasonal flavor).  Now, I look forward to Peppermint Bark during the holidays instead.  It's more pricey, but well worth it.    I'd still get the Peppermint Wonderland flavor at Disneyland, but at home, I'm going for Peppermint Bark!


----------



## lvdis

Does anyone know if Earl of Sandwich in DTD has mac and cheese of their menu?


----------



## figment_jii

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know if Earl of Sandwich in DTD has mac and cheese of their menu?


It's listed on the Disneyland.com menu under Sides:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/downtown-disney-district/earl-of-sandwich/menus/lunch/

There is a phone number of them listed on the company website.  You could give them a call to confirm.
http://www.earlofsandwichusa.com/california/downtown-disney-anaheim/


----------



## figment_jii

On a holiday note...Catal and Uva have announced the dates (and prices) for "Breakfast with Santa".
https://store.patinagroup.com/store/?id=101


----------



## rwu

Angrose said:


> OK, I can stop panicking about the pumpkin beignets. I forgot they started offering them for Halloween and last year they still had them thru Thanksgiving, so hopefully they will this year as well



We were at the Mint Julep Bar last Saturday, and I didn't see any signs for pumpkin beignets.


----------



## keahgirl8

rwu said:


> We were at the Mint Julep Bar last Saturday, and I didn't see any signs for pumpkin beignets.



I was afraid of that.  I do not want candy cane beignets!  I want pumpkin!


----------



## Angrose

rwu said:


> We were at the Mint Julep Bar last Saturday, and I didn't see any signs for pumpkin beignets.


Thanks for letting us know, even if it's bad news 
Did you happen to notice if they were still offering the regular ones?


----------



## rwu

Angrose said:


> Thanks for letting us know, even if it's bad news
> Did you happen to notice if they were still offering the regular ones?



Yes, they still had the regular beignets.


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog Posting...this time featuring the foods of ¡Viva Navidad!
*Guide to Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Eats at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

Seems like DLR has found that using the RBT as a table service location has been working well for them.  The Parks Blog just announed that RBT will debut as a TS lunch and dinner location in February and Rancho del Zocalo will begin serving breakfast.
*New Dining Experiences Coming to River Belle Terrace and Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante at Disneyland Park*


----------



## goooof1

Somehow it just doesn't seem right to not have _Mickey pancakes _at RiverBelle Terrace!!


----------



## franandaj

I have never had breakfast at the River Belle Terrace, but it sounds like they might be trying to bring some of the flavors of Big Thunder BBQ there instead of phasing it out forever.  Just a little bit different.


----------



## Angrose

I'm a little confused, the blog post doesn't _specifically_ say that RBT will no longer be serving breakfast:

"River Belle Terrace will become a table-service location, serving lunch and dinner beginning February 10, 2016."

They should have said "serving lunch and dinner only" if they really are doing away with breakfast there. I'll be there the first weekend in March so I will checking it out!


----------



## tlovesdis

Angrose said:


> I'm a little confused, the blog post doesn't _specifically_ say that RBT will no longer be serving breakfast:
> 
> "River Belle Terrace will become a table-service location, serving lunch and dinner beginning February 10, 2016."
> 
> They should have said "serving lunch and dinner only" if they really are doing away with breakfast there. I'll be there the first weekend in March so I will checking it out!



But it did say that some of the breakfast items are moving to Rancho, which to me sounds like there won't be breakfast there anymore, especially if they are turning it into a TS place.  My guess is the whole thing will be revamped, seating, the serving area will probably be taken out, etc...


----------



## LizzyS

No breakfast at RBT?!?!

NO!  That's our favorite place to get breakfast!  I liked it as QS!

Grrr.


----------



## LizzyS

goooof1 said:


> Somehow it just doesn't seem right to not have _Mickey pancakes _at RiverBelle Terrace!!



"Somehow"?  How about ENTIRELY not right?

*cries*

WHERE can I get Mickey pancakes, then?  Rancho del Zocalo?  Isn't that a weird place to get pancakes?  I mean, c'mon.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog had a short entry about Steakhouse 55 today.
*New Hours, New Tastes on Menu for Fall, Winter at Steakhouse 55 at Disneyland Hotel*


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Wow those look good


----------



## figment_jii

A small Parks Blog posting about this month's candy apples!
*December Gourmet Treats Delight at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Picnic Salad from Hungry Bear. Smoked turkey breast, strawberries, feta cheese, cranberries, roasted almonds, jicama, mixed greens, with a strawberry vinaigrette. This was very good. It would be perfect in summertime sitting in the shade at HB. Unfortunately, it was pretty cold the day we were there and even though it was yummy, I was wishing I had gotten a soup from Harbour Galley instead. Also, I miss the Honey Bee cupcake from Hungry Bear so much it hurts.




First Order Specialty Burger from the Galactic Grill. Angus beef and chorizo patty, fried cherry peppers, and spicy-lime aioli on a dark bun. (Sorry not the best picture). This was my husband's and he was too cheap to get it in the souvenir Han Solo Carbonite box. It was...interesting. He got the aioli on the side and we actually dipped our french fries in it, it had a similar flavor to the remoulade that they serve with the pommel frites at Cafe Orleans. I wasn't brave enough to try a bite of the burger (not a big fan of spicy food). I got the plain Cheese-3P0 burger (no picture)  and thought it was pretty bad.


----------



## millie0312

debdreamsofdis said:


> Picnic Salad from Hungry Bear. Smoked turkey breast, strawberries, feta cheese, cranberries, roasted almonds, jicama, mixed greens, with a strawberry vinaigrette. This was very good. It would be perfect in summertime sitting in the shade at HB. Unfortunately, it was pretty cold the day we were there and even though it was yummy, I was wishing I had gotten a soup from Harbour Galley instead. Also, I miss the Honey Bee cupcake from Hungry Bear so much it hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Order Specialty Burger from the Galactic Grill. Angus beef and chorizo patty, fried cherry peppers, and spicy-lime aioli on a dark bun. (Sorry not the best picture). This was my husband's and he was too cheap to get it in the souvenir Han Solo Carbonite box. It was...interesting. He got the aioli on the side and we actually dipped our french fries in it, it had a similar flavor to the remoulade that they serve with the pommel frites at Cafe Orleans. I wasn't brave enough to try a bite of the burger (not a big fan of spicy food). I got the plain Cheese-3P0 burger (no picture)  and thought it was pretty bad.


Is the burger at the galactic grill the same as they serve at HB (or other places in the park)? They aren't the best but we are hoping it's the same so our picky eaters will be ok lol


----------



## debdreamsofdis

millie0312 said:


> Is the burger at the galactic grill the same as they serve at HB (or other places in the park)? They aren't the best but we are hoping it's the same so our picky eaters will be ok lol



I actually haven't eaten any other burgers in the park, so I'm not sure. The cheeseburger I had was a plain patty, cheese. lettuce, tomato and a thousand island dressing (I asked for no dressing). I believe it was a plain bun as well. It was fine, but I would haver preferred a McDonald's or Wendy's burger from their value menus more.


----------



## iKristin

figment_jii said:


> If you don't get it when you're at DLR (or you can't wait), you can always see if your local grocery store carries Peppermint Ice Cream.  My local store has both the regular and the slow churned peppermint wonderland ice cream already...



Baskin Robins has it too  It's delicious


----------



## Lucysmom2

The candy cane/ oreo blizzard from Dairy queen is delish!! Very pepperminty!


----------



## iKristin

Jack In The Box has a mint oreo shake right now i've been wanting to try...Oh I love mint!


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog just announced that while Goofy's Kitchen was being refurbished, PCH Grill would have characters at dinner.
*Disney Characters Temporarily Move for Dinner from Goofy’s Kitchen to PCH Grill at Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel*


----------



## ADLFAN

Let's see some holiday treats from the parks!!


----------



## spacemermaid

Light Side drink from Galactic Grill. It's green apple flavored lemonade with yogurt balls...sort of like boba tea in concept. It was yummy. I hope they keep it around even after Season of the Force is through...I drank several whilst on my trip last week.


----------



## azdisneylover

spacemermaid said:


> Light Side drink from Galactic Grill. It's green apple flavored lemonade with yogurt balls...sort of like boba tea in concept. It was yummy. I hope they keep it around even after Season of the Force is through...I drank several whilst on my trip last week. View attachment 140407




With all the Star Wars stuff everywhere, when I read this (rather quickly, I may add), I started laughing because I read (incorrectly) the drink was green apple flavored lemonade with Yoda balls. I had to re-read it and realized my error.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*
Figment is having a very lucky year, going to Disneyland Resort so many times to experience the Diamond Anniversary Celebration!  This time, he got to see Disneyland when two celebrations collide (to borrow from the Haunted Mansion Holiday): the Diamond Anniversary Celebration and Holiday Time!  As with HalloweenTime, some of the historic Holiday decor and acivities were missing (e.g., the Big Thunder Ranch Holiday Carnival) and some of the Diamond Celebration was still missing (e.g., the blue bunting on Main Street), but for the most part, it was a fun mixture!

For Figment's reviews of the Holidays, please visit Figment's HolidayTime Trip Reports, 2015.

Now onto the dining...

*Big Thunder Ranch BBQ*, Lunch
Figment is still sad that the BBQ is closing for good on January 10, 2016, so he decided to have one last meal there!  He's hopefully that the BBQ included on the RBT's new menu will be the same as at the BBQ (even though it won't be AYCTE anymore).  The BBQ was decorated for the holidays (one last time!).

























Figment went for lunch, which includes chicken and ribs, along with corn bread, baked beans, and coleslaw.  Everything was really good.  The ribs and chicken are a little messy, but so tasty!  He made sure to eat a lot because this was his last chance!













*Carnation Cafe*, Lunch
Figment had lunch at Carnation Cafe.  He even saw Oscar, who was making the rounds of the tables greeting guests!

_Loaded Baked Potato Soup_ - Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This is one of Carnation Café’s signature items.   Figment really likes this soup and was glad it was cold enough outside to make hot soup sound good (hot soup and 90+ weather didn't really go we.l on the last few trips!).  As always, this soup was very good!





_Deep Fried Pickle Spears_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café and he gets it every time he goes to Carnations.  The pickles are nice and crispy on the outside and dilly on the inside.  Yum!





_Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  Figment really liked the flavor of the meatloaf and it's become one of his favorite things to have at Carnation Cafe (along with the soup and the pickles).





_Dessert and Souvies_ - Figment was too full from lunch to have dessert, but the entry stand did feature a yummy looking multi-layer cake.  Carnation Cafe also had the Elf Mickey Stein and the Christmas Lightbulb Glow Cube.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*...

*Carthay Circle*, Dinner
Figment had dinner at Carthay Circle on evening.  He had mixed feelings about the meal.  As always, the fried biscuits were outstanding and he could easily eat several portions all by himself.  The other dishes were less successful...some because the flavors were unexpected, others because they just weren't as good as in the past.  All in all, Figment thinks it might be time to give Carthay Circle a bit of a break and try some other places for a bit.

_The Menu_ - Carthay Circle was featuring their winter menu, which had a lot of hearty entree items.





_Bread Service_ - The meal starts with some slices of sourdough bread.





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeño with Apricot Honey Butter.  These are Figment's favorite appetizers in DLR!  They are soo good!  He could eat all seven by himself. 









_Winter Squash Minestrone_ - Roasted Goose, Wild Rice, Butternut Squash, and Cranberries.  This sounded like an interesting combination of items, so Figment decided to try the soup.  The wait staff forgot to bring the soup, but the server was nice enough to give Figment a small tasting portion of the soup.  Overall, Figment was glad he only had the tasting portion.  The soup was kind of odd...it was a lot sweeter than he expected.  It was okay, but not something he'd order again.





_Braised Lamb Shank_ - Winter Bean Cassoulet, Pancetta, and Minted Honey Pistou.  The lamb was nice and tender, with good flavor.





_Thick-cut Pork Chop_ - Winter Squash Coulis, Brussels Sprouts, Pomegranate Gremolata.  Figment has had this in the past and really liked it.  The flavors were still good, but the pork chop was a bit over-cooked this time (it wasn't very tender).





_Carthay Shellfish Cioppino_ - Royal Shrimp, Black Mussels, Manila Clams, Snow Crab Claws, Ramen Noodles, Lemon Grass, Pineapple, and Scallions.  This cioppino was very spicy and not all like anything he was expecting.  Figment thought it would be a more traditional tomato based broth, but it wasn't and it was unexpectedly spicy.





*PCH Grill "Beach Side Bonfire Dinner Buffet"*, Dinner
Figment has now been to the bonfire dinner buffet three time since it opened in July.  For the most part, things have stayed the same, but there have been some changes.  The biggest change he noticed this time was that the pizza is no longer brought to the table and the dessert cones have been reduced to one kind per night.









_Littleneck Clams, Chorizo and Potatoes Hash in PCH Grill Signature Broth_ - This is still Figment's favorite dish at the buffet.  The clams were very flavorful, as was the hash.  It was not spicy, but it was very rich in flavor.  So yummy!





_Shrimp Scampi with Cavatappi Pasta_ - Figment liked this dish; the shrimp was good (not over-cooked) and the pasta was fine.





_Magherita Pizza_ - The pizza had moved to the buffet line, but other than that, it was the same as before.  Figment thought it was good and he enjoyed this thin-crusted pizza.





_Green Beans with Sauteed Shallots and Veggie Kabobs_ - Figment really likes the green beans.  They have good flavor and are still slightly crunchy!





_Heirloom Tomato-Mozzarella Tossed in Creamy Pesto & Aged Balsamic Reduction Finished_ - This was still Figment's favorite salad.  It was a lot like caprese salad, but with kalmata olives and a creamy pesto sauce.  





_Pumpkin Swirl Cheesecake_ - This was the seasonal dessert.  Figment isn't really a fan of pumpkin or cheesecake, so he skipped it.  Still, it did look pretty.





_Fresh Fruit Kabobs_ - A nice and light dessert.





_Milk Chocolate Carmel Tart with Bacon Brittle - Figment keeps trying this dessert, hoping he'll like it more, but it's still too sweet (and that's saying something because he loves chocolate).





Brioche Fresh Fruit Pizza - Figment had high hopes for this dessert "pizza", but it was awful.  The bread was soggy and the fruite part reminded him slightly of cough syrup.  Alas, this is one thing he won't be trying again.





Seasonal Berry Cobbler - The cobbler was okay, but the topping was really good.





Make Your Own S'Mores - Housemade marshmallows (regular, coconut, and strawberry), chocolate sauce and graham crackers.  Figment thinks this is one of the best desserts at the buffet, especially the strawberry marshmallows.  They're really good!





Vanilla Mousse with Mandarin Orange Compote Mini-Cones - Figment still likes these desserts, but he missed the other two flavors (this was the most bland of the three that were originally offered).  They're still a lot of fun to eat!





Make Your Own Strawberry Shortcake - This is another one of the buffet's best desserts.  Figment likes strawberry shortcake and he enjoyed making his own.  There is even a hidden Mickey in the whipped cream!









Overall, Figment still really likes PCH Grill's Beachside Bonfire Buffet.











_


----------



## figment_jii

Some additional information about the Afternoon Tea at Steakhouse 55 from the Disney Parks Blog.
*A Very Special Afternoon Tea Begins January 22 at Steakhouse 55 at the Disneyland Hotel*


----------



## princesszelda

we did this the begining of December. That shrimp pasta was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*...

*Plaza Inn*, Dinner
The Plaza Inn is one of Figment's favorite QS locations in DLR.  He always gets a couple of chicken dinners to take home with him (they travel suprisingly well).

_Fried Chicken_ - Three pieces of Chicken fried to a golden brown and seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices and served with Mashed Potatoes, Buttermilk Biscuit, and Green Beans.  This is Figment's favorite dish at the Plaza Inn.  The chicken has great flavor and is always very moist.  The mashed potatoes and gravy and green beans make great side dishes.





_Chocolate Coffee Yule Log_ – Coffee butter cream filling with chocolate crunch finished with chocolate ganache.  This was so good!  Figment really liked this yule log, which didn't have over-powering coffee flavor, but it was noticable.









*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Sunday Brunch
Figment usually goes to Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen for Sunday Brunch.  When the weather is nice, he enjoys sitting out on the patio watching the people go by in DTD while he eats.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  Figment usually gets the Bourbon Street Sampler, but this time he decided to just get the calamari because that's his favorite.  The calamari as crispy on the outside and tender on the inside.  Yum!





_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  Figment really likes this salad and gets it almost every time.





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Creole hollandaise and fresh fruit.  This is another one of Figment’s favorite items at Brennan’s.  Last time he decided to have fresh fruits instead of the potatoes and they were nice and refreshing so he did that again this time.  The fruits were a little out of season, but they were still good.





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” style BBQ sauce, andouille grits.  This is one of Figment’s favorite dishes at Brennan’s and he gets it everytime!  Sometimes it's a bit on the spicy side, but it has great flavor.





*Storyteller's Cafe*, Dinner
Figment usually goes to Storytellers for lunch, but he decided to give dinner a try.  At dinner, guests have the choice of a buffet or ordering from the menu.  

_Menu_





_Various Dessert Selections from the Buffet_ - There were several holiday themed desserts on the buffet.  













_Buffet Plate_ - The buffet featured chicken, beef, pasta, and vegetables.





_Bread Service_ - Dinner starts with bread service, which includes rolls and yummy corn bread muffins.





_Charred Nebraska Corn Chowder_ - Rotisserie Chicken, Bacon, and Cilantro.  This is Figment's favorite soup at Storytellers.  It's very rich, but has such good flavor (it's also featured on the buffet).





_Chicken Quesadilla_ - Seasoned Shredded Chicken Breast and Melted Cheese between soft Flour Tortillas served with Guacamole, Salsa, and Anaheim Pepper.  The quesadilla had good flavor.





_Robusto Flatbread_ - Topped with Chorizo de Bilbao, Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, Mozzarella Cheese, and Romesco Sauce.  Figment really liked this flatbread.  The chorizo was slightly spicy, but it went well with the potatoe slices.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*...

*Redd Rockett's Pizza Port*, Dinner
Figment headed over to the Pizza Port for dinner one evening.  It made a nice staging place (with some slightly covered seating in the back half near the Space Mountain entrance) for having dinner and trying some of the Galatic Grill goodies.

_Asian Chicken Salad_ - Marinated Chicken, Lettuce, Cabbage, Mandarin Oranges and Carrots tossed in a Hoisin-Soy Vinaigrette topped with Sesame Seeds, Toasted Almonds and Won-ton Strips.  This is Figment's "go to" salad at Redd Rockett's.  He likes the mandarin oranges, the chicken, and the crunchy won-ton strips.





*Galactic Grill*, Dessert
Figment was curious try some of the dessert offerings at the Galactic Grill...

_The Pastry Menace_ - Eclair filled with Spicy Milk Chocolate.  Figment wasn't quite sure what to make of this dessert at first.  It was kind of funny looking (like a red and black slug with spikes).  He liked the filling, although it's hard to describe the flavor...it wasn't terribly chocolatey, but had a good flavor. The first few bites were too spicy, but the heat built!





_Darth By Chocolate_ - Parfait with dark chocolate ganace, red velvet cake, and chocolate sponge.  Figment loved the name of this dessert!  The chocolate Darth Vader and lightsaber were a cute touch.  The dessert itself was very sweet and very chocolatey.  It was yummy!





_The Dark Side_ - All natural Odwalla lemonade and strawberry with a souvenier light up Death Star.  Figment wanted to try to the Dark Side drink mainly because he wanted the light-up Death Star (he already has the Millenium Falcon).  The drink was pretty good...not to sweet, but not to tart.  It went well with the desserts!





_TIE Fighter Popcorn Bucket_ - No, Figment is not joining the Dark Side, but he couldn't resist trying out the TIE Fighter.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii: Just want to say how much I always enjoy your food pics. Really loved Figment in the popcorn bucket! Very fun picture. 

Our family tends to enjoy the same dining locations as Figment. For example, Jazz Kitchen is a favorite of ours, was last there for my birthday in November. We just visited the PCH grill for the dinner buffet on New Year's. Wish I'd gotten to try the shrimp alfredo pasta, but they were out every time I went up there looking for it. My whole family did enjoy the buffet selection and flavors though, so we will probably be back some time.

Wish I'd tried the Darth by Chocolate dessert, but I hesitated because I was really disappointed by the Avenger's themed similar type dessert a while back. Now I know to try this one if it's still there the next time we visit the parks.


----------



## ADLFAN

figment_jii said:


> Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*...
> 
> *Redd Rockett's Pizza Port*, Dinner
> Figment headed over to the Pizza Port for dinner one evening.  It made a nice staging place (with some slightly covered seating in the back half near the Space Mountain entrance) for having dinner and trying some of the Galatic Grill goodies.
> 
> _Asian Chicken Salad_ - Marinated Chicken, Lettuce, Cabbage, Mandarin Oranges and Carrots tossed in a Hoisin-Soy Vinaigrette topped with Sesame Seeds, Toasted Almonds and Won-ton Strips.  This is Figment's "go to" salad at Redd Rockett's.  He likes the mandarin oranges, the chicken, and the crunchy won-ton strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Galactic Grill*, Dessert
> Figment was curious try some of the dessert offerings at the Galactic Grill...
> 
> _The Pastry Menace_ - Eclair filled with Spicy Milk Chocolate.  Figment wasn't quite sure what to make of this dessert at first.  It was kind of funny looking (like a red and black slug with spikes).  He liked the filling, although it's hard to describe the flavor...it wasn't terribly chocolatey, but had a good flavor. The first few bites were too spicy, but the heat built!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Darth By Chocolate_ - Parfait with dark chocolate ganace, red velvet cake, and chocolate sponge.  Figment loved the name of this dessert!  The chocolate Darth Vader and lightsaber were a cute touch.  The dessert itself was very sweet and very chocolatey.  It was yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Dark Side_ - All natural Odwalla lemonade and strawberry with a souvenier light up Death Star.  Figment wanted to try to the Dark Side drink mainly because he wanted the light-up Death Star (he already has the Millenium Falcon).  The drink was pretty good...not to sweet, but not to tart.  It went well with the desserts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TIE Fighter Popcorn Bucket_ - No, Figment is not joining the Dark Side, but he couldn't resist trying out the TIE Fighter.




Haha, I love the Tie Fighter picture!! And I always love Figment's descriptive reviews!


----------



## LizzyS

Is Galactic Grill that place across from Innoventions/Autopia?  I've never eaten there and am drawing a blank on where "Galactic Grill" is located.


----------



## figment_jii

longtimedisneylurker said:


> figment_jii: Just want to say how much I always enjoy your food pics. Really loved Figment in the popcorn bucket! Very fun picture.





ADLFAN said:


> Haha, I love the Tie Fighter picture!! And I always love Figment's descriptive reviews!


Thanks!  Yes, Figment was very happy he fit into the Tie Fighter.  Now he has a Tie Fighter and a Lightning McQueen popcorn bucket that he fits into.  



LizzyS said:


> Is Galactic Grill that place across from Innoventions/Autopia?  I've never eaten there and am drawing a blank on where "Galactic Grill" is located.


Yup, they renamed the Tomorrowland Terrace to the Galactic Grill as part of the Season of the Force.


----------



## chrisaman

LizzyS said:


> Is Galactic Grill that place across from Innoventions/Autopia?  I've never eaten there and am drawing a blank on where "Galactic Grill" is located.


I am pretty sure you got the right one. Right next to where the Jedi training academy is.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*...

*River Belle Terrace*, Breakfast
The River Belle Terrace is Figment's favorite breakfast spot inside Disneyland.  He enjoyed getting a Mickey Mouse pancake and watching the people go by.  He'll be sad next year when the Rivers of America area is closed and River Belle Terrace no longer serves breakfast because he'll have to find a new people watching breakfast spot.

_Mickey Mouse Pancake_
Figment wanted to have one last Mickey Mouse pancake at the River Belle Terrace before it's stopped serving them. It's so cute!





_Sausages & Fruit Plate_
Figment got a side of sausages and a fruit plate to go with the pancake (and funnel cake) for breakfast.  The sausages were good.  Some of the fruit plate was better than other parts.  It was mid-December, so it's not too surprising that some of the fruit was kind of bland or cruncy.  The pineapples and grapes were sweet and good.





*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream*, Snack
Figment stopped by Clarabelle's to check out the holiday offerings.  They only had a crushed peppermint waffle cone, so he decided to have his usual favorites instead.  They did also have the Mickey Elf Stein.

_The Oswald Sundae_ - Two Scoops Ice Cream with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Cherry, Waffle Cup, and a Chocolate Dipped Banana.  Figment opted to have mocha almond fudge ice cream.  So good!





_Strawberry Sundae_ - Two scoops of Vanilla Ice Cream served in a Waffle Cup topped with Strawberry Sauce, Whipped Cream, and a Cherry.  As always, this was very yummy!





*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
Figment stopped by the Mint Julep Bar one morning to try out the new holiday beignets.  The line was pretty short, which was nice because by mid-morning the line reached all the way around to the train exit (and beyond at times).

_Mint Julep_ - Even though it doesn't taste anything like a "real" mint julep, Figment loves the DLR version!  He gets one whenever he can.





_Candy Cane Beignets_ - These were new for the holidays!  The beignets were dusted with powered sugar and crushed candy cane pieces.  Figment could barely see the crushed peppermint in the powered sugar (the beignets had a faintly pink coloring), but he could taste it when he ate them.  These are his new favorite beignets at DLR!





*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorite places to get a snack.  They also have containers so he can get things "to go" and have them for breakfast the next morning.

_Mint Chocolate Whoopie Pie_ - Figment likes this whoopie pie.  The cake is nice an moisty and the creamy mint filling is yummy.





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ - This is Figment's favorite treat at Jolly Holiday.  It's so yummy!


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Christmas Trip to Disneyland Resort*...

*Treats, Candies, and Other Goodies*

_Oreo Creme-Filled Churro_, *Cozy Cones*
Figment decided to give this a try.  The churro didn't have a strong chocolate taste, but it did taste like the cookie part of an oreo cookie.  The creme was very sweet.  Overall, Figment liked this churro, but he likes the regular cinnamon churro better.





_Holiday Funnel Cake_, *Stage Door Cafe*
Figment decided to try the holiday funnel cake, which was topped with chocolate sauce, crushed candy cane pieces, and whipped cream Hidden Mickey.  It needed more crushed candy cane pieces, but it was still good.





_Chocolate-Covered Caramel Apples_ - DLR makes a variety of chocolate-covered caramel apples.  Along with the holiday designs, they also had a new Spiderman design.

















_Marshmallow Wands_





_Cupcakes_





_Treats of the Month_ - This month's apple and wand were covered in red and green M&M's!





_Rice Crispie Treats_









*Souvenier Items*
One of Figment's favorite things to do at DLR is collect souvenier items.  

_Gizzly Peaks Canteen_ - This canteen came out just before Figment got to DLR.  It comes with a large soda at the time of purchase.  The CMs let Figment choose between filling the canteen or using a regular large cup (Figment opted for the cup because washing the canteen seemed like it would be tough).  The Refreshment Port (next to Humphrey's, across from Soarin') has a Coke Freestyle machine (but it doesn't have all of the flavors Figment has seen at other machines, e.g., no Peach flavoring for the Sprite).  The Canteen itself is very cute, but it is not insulated.


----------



## lvdis

Our lunch at the Carnation Cafe on Tuesday, January 5th, was one of the highlights of our trip! I had the baked potato soup and it was so very good. My husband enjoyed the chicken fried chicken and I had a couple bites as well. My daughter had a special order that I want to tell you about.

Our daughter wasn't sure what to order. It's a very simple menu, but she just wasn't seeing what she wanted that day. She really wanted a chicken sandwich and we noticed they had a salad with grilled chicken on the menu and they offer a turkey sandwich. She asked if she could have the grilled chicken on a sandwich. After a quick check with the kitchen she was told she could and asked what bread she wanted it on. She said she only wanted the chicken and monterey jack cheese and bun that the turkey sandwich listed. Well, the sandwich came out with onions and tomatoes on it and she proceeded to take them off. Dave (one of the chef's maybe?) came out to see how she liked it and saw her taking these off. He said let me take that back and make a new one for you, and then he poked his head out of the back again and asked if she wanted lettuce. He said he wanted to make sure it was just as she wanted. It was perfect! Her favorite meal of the trip! He came back another time to check on her too. We had such great service there! 

Then to top it all off, we ordered the special diamond celebration white chocolate strawberry shortcake dessert they offer. Not only was it delicious, but Chef Oscar came to our table and sat with us for a while. It was so funny, we were waiting for my daughter to take a picture of it before trying it and he asked if we were ever going to eat it. He wanted us to try and and tell him how we liked it. So he sat and talked to us while we ate it. It was so special!

The only thing we got a picture of was the dessert, so here it is. It not a very big dessert but it was very good and the perfect end to our meal. We weren't hungry for much anyway after eating lunch.


----------



## ADLFAN

Yum, I love the Carnation Cafe! It's so nice that a special request was easy to make, and it's great that the chef actually cared that it was right! I hate to say it, but some busy places will act like it takes all day to accommodate their customers!


----------



## LizzyS

lvdis said:


> Our lunch at the Carnation Cafe on Tuesday, January 5th, was one of the highlights of our trip! I had the baked potato soup and it was so very good. My husband enjoyed the chicken fried chicken and I had a couple bites as well. My daughter had a special order that I want to tell you about.
> 
> Our daughter wasn't sure what to order. It's a very simple menu, but she just wasn't seeing what she wanted that day. She really wanted a chicken sandwich and we noticed they had a salad with grilled chicken on the menu and they offer a turkey sandwich. She asked if she could have the grilled chicken on a sandwich. After a quick check with the kitchen she was told she could and asked what bread she wanted it on. She said she only wanted the chicken and monterey jack cheese and bun that the turkey sandwich listed. Well, the sandwich came out with onions and tomatoes on it and she proceeded to take them off. Dave (one of the chef's maybe?) came out to see how she liked it and saw her taking these off. He said let me take that back and make a new one for you, and then he poked his head out of the back again and asked if she wanted lettuce. He said he wanted to make sure it was just as she wanted. It was perfect! Her favorite meal of the trip! He came back another time to check on her too. We had such great service there!
> 
> Then to top it all off, we ordered the special diamond celebration white chocolate strawberry shortcake dessert they offer. Not only was it delicious, but Chef Oscar came to our table and sat with us for a while. It was so funny, we were waiting for my daughter to take a picture of it before trying it and he asked if we were ever going to eat it. He wanted us to try and and tell him how we liked it. So he sat and talked to us while we ate it. It was so special!
> 
> The only thing we got a picture of was the dessert, so here it is. It not a very big dessert but it was very good and the perfect end to our meal. We weren't hungry for much anyway after eating lunch.
> 
> View attachment 145848



You just made me super excited for our reservation there next month!


----------



## DLandgirlie

Anyone visit Candy palace lately? I would like to know if they have" turtles"-caramel chocolate pecan clusters or if they have pecan rolls? The rolls were supposed to be available for the anniversary, just wondering if they're still there!


----------



## keahgirl8

DLandgirlie said:


> Anyone visit Candy palace lately? I would like to know if they have" turtles"-caramel chocolate pecan clusters or if they have pecan rolls? The rolls were supposed to be available for the anniversary, just wondering if they're still there!



I was there in August and again in November.  I don't know about pecan rolls, but they definitely didn't have turtles!


----------



## figment_jii

DLandgirlie said:


> Anyone visit Candy palace lately? I would like to know if they have" turtles"-caramel chocolate pecan clusters or if they have pecan rolls? The rolls were supposed to be available for the anniversary, just wondering if they're still there!


I saw the Nuttles in December.  They don't make those daily, so you just have to keep checking back if you don't see them.


----------



## DLandgirlie

Just wanted to report back re: the pecan rolls and Nuttles? (I didn't know that's what they were called!) were at Candy Palace when I visited on Fri.! I was sooo happy cause I only had one day in the park.  I peeked into the window and low and behold the candy man was making Nuttles! Bought a pack but the pecan rolls didn't look as tempting in person. Also finally got to try the Matterhorn Macaroon that I've read rave reviews about, and I must say it's going to be a  must every time I visit. Delicious buttery coconut flavor!

For lunch had the fish tacos plate at Rancho Zocalo- 2 mahi mahi baked tacos with a chipotle sauce and slaw, served with a side of rice and beans. Very filling! Probably won't order again, because my fave there are the burritos but I wanted to try something new.  The fish was extra dense/coarse, maybe over cooked but the flavor was decent after adding extra sauce, a squeeze of lime and a dash of tomatillo sauce.

Honestly, I wish I would have waited and went to Flo's, cause I stopped by there for a quick rest, and their rib plate and roast beef sandwich look so good.  Next time Flo's! I tried Flo's when they served the sliced meats and 2 sides, and I wasn't impressed but their new menu looks much more appetizing.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just back from a quick weekend trip.  Here are a few things we had and loved!!!

*Lobster Nachos - Cove Bar - OUR NEW FAVORITE
*



*
Mickey's Fun Wheel - Cove Bar -yummy
*




*Quesadilla Rolls - Cove Bar - Super yummy*





*Mac & Cheese at Earl of Sandwich*





*Three Cheese Monte Cristo - Cafe Orleans (we also had Pomme Frites, but no pic)*




*
Baked Potato Soup - Carnation Cafe*


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted some information about Mardi Gras offerings at Ralph Brennan's and HoB:
*Downtown Disney District Celebrates Mardi Gras at the Disneyland Resort with Special Music, Menus at House of Blues and Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen*


----------



## Sherry E

When does the strawberry shortcake return to the Plaza Inn?  Does anyone know?  Does it return in spring, or just... 'almost spring'?  It resurfaces before summer, but I just don't know how early in the year.


----------



## Bubblegum1286

Pretty sure I shared my food pics from our June DLR trip on the "other" park's board. Oops, thank you Figment! 

Okay, here is my mouth-watering goodness from DLR June 2015. June 23rd was my daughter's 5th birthday, so of course we celebrated in Disney style with a makeover at the BBB and a 60th Diamond cupcake the size of her head. 

Also, not to get too far OT, but can some of you kind folks direct me to the link that lays out how to write good TRs? I know I saw it somewhere, but now I can't find it. I've wanted to write one for months and I don't want to, well... suck. TIA! 

 
Pesto-filled ravioli with a balsamic sauce topped with parmesan cheese and pine nuts. From Boardwalk Pasta and Pizza in CA. One of the best QS meals I've ever had.

 
Disneyland has read my love letters to churros and answered it with the tiny bite-sized deliciousness that exists at the Cozy Cone. This is my favorite sweet treat in all of DLR. <3

 
Picked this up for my sons (6 and 4) to split from the Jolly Holiday Bakery. They didn't realize it was a lemon cookie, so they didn't really like it, but DH and I polished it off for them nicely. It was as delicious as it was lovely to look at  

 Nutritionists say you should fill your plate with colors. Bright reds of strawberries, deep blues of blueberries, the brown of whole grains. Well, they haven't met my 6 year old at a Disneyland breakfast buffet. This is his plate, and it was so full of sweets and fun, I had to laugh. He did get a bowl of fruit, so it wasn't ALL junk. Surf's Up with Mickey and Friends.  

 
Last, but not least: My apologies for the lighting. This was in my sentimental favorite, Fiddler Fifer and Practical. This was my daughter's birthday. She had to have cake, so we got her the prettiest one we could find in the whole park.  This gigantic cupcake was split among three kids.


----------



## Angrose

Sherry E said:


> When does the strawberry shortcake return to the Plaza Inn?  Does anyone know?  Does it return in spring, or just... 'almost spring'?  It resurfaces before summer, but I just don't know how early in the year.


Sherry, that sounds really yummy. Strawberry shortcake is one of my favorites, so I will definitely look for it when I'm in the parks next week!


----------



## Sherry E

Angrose said:


> Sherry, that sounds really yummy. Strawberry shortcake is one of my favorites, so I will definitely look for it when I'm in the parks next week!



I remembered seeing a photo of the shortcake 2 or 3 years ago, and then I saw a reference to it last year (but I'm not sure if it was on this forum).  The initial photo that I saw a couple of years back made it look scrumptious.  I didn't see a photo of it last year and I wondered if it had been downsized, as the original portion size was very generous (just like the portion of chicken at Plaza Inn is generous).  I think it may have been downsized.

But... strawberries are in season as of March, so... get on that, Disney!!

I can't find the original photo of the shortcake that I saw 2 or 3 years ago, and this is probably not what it looks like anymore, but there is a photo of the 2011 version of the shortcake in this blog -- http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/11/29/review-disneylands-plaza-inn-fried-chicken/.  Doesn't it look wonderful?  I doubt it's like that now when they serve it.


----------



## anniebean

Like Bubblegum 1286, I, too, had posted my pics on the WDW board.  Here's from our trip last February.  

Wine Country Trattoria (we ate there twice)


----------



## anniebean

Blue Bayou....


----------



## anniebean

Napa Rose


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog just announced that the Spring seasonal treats will appear starting on March 1.  There will be St. Patrick's theme treats (3/6 to 3/19) and Easter/Spring treats as well (3/1 to 4/2).
*Spring Sweets are a Real Treat at the Disneyland Resort*

Those cake pops (bee, lady bug, and chick) sure look cute!


----------



## marybdisney

anniebean, was there only 1 shrimp in your shrimp cocktail at Blue Bayou?  Seems skimpy lol


----------



## franandaj

Bubblegum1286 said:


> Also, not to get too far OT, but can some of you kind folks direct me to the link that lays out how to write good TRs? I know I saw it somewhere, but now I can't find it. I've wanted to write one for months and I don't want to, well... suck. TIA!



I have never seen the thread you're talking about, but I can tell you from my own experience.  Pictures, lots of pictures. You need enough text to get your point across, but don't write a complete novel. Most people on the DIS aren't interested in a ton of background, just enough to support the pictures. Don't post your entire report in one day, give your readers a chance to comment on what they've read, you'll get better comments. Have a sense of humor, the best TR writers can usually make the report fun to read through witty remarks or funny takes on their experiences.  That's just my $.02. Hope it helps!


----------



## Sherry E

Bubblegum1286 said:


> Also, not to get too far OT, but can some of you kind folks direct me to the link that lays out how to write good TRs? I know I saw it somewhere, but now I can't find it. I've wanted to write one for months and I don't want to, well... suck. TIA!



I don't think we have one of those types of threads on the DLR side of the board, but franandaj gave you some good suggestions/tips.  I will say, though, that what works in one TR may not work in another TR.  It often depends on the TR writer.  Some readers are naturally drawn in to certain TRs because the stories being told are very engaging.  Others are drawn in because the photos are fantastic.  Sometimes there is a mix of both.

My tip would be that if you know you are a decent writer but you don't think your photos are great, then focus more on telling a compelling story with a few well-placed photos.  If you know that your photos are great but you are not comfortable writing more than a few sentences and descriptions, then focus mostly on the photos.  If you think you can finesse both quite well, then do both -- tell a story and show great photos. If something bad, funny or weird happened on the trip, or if anything particularly wonderful happened on the trip, don't shy away from expanding on it.  An unusual, funny title will get attention as well.

I deleted my Disneyland TR thread a few years ago, but for a while it was very active and popular and had a lot of views (over 300,000) at that specific time.   When I began the thread I started out with a lot of text -- too much text -- because I was in transition with my camera situation and didn't have a lot of new photos to add in.  However, I began to post all of my subsequent TRs to the thread over the next several years and I really got into a photo-taking. storytelling groove.    I often focused on the weird, quirky, funny moments of my trips -- such as in my "Evil Chair and Peppermint Cone of Death" TR -- or the not-so-funny, rather sad, moments, such as in my "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful Christmas Trip to Disneyland" TR.  Or, if the trip was mostly problem-free and just good all around, I would slap a catchy title on it -- "Candlelight & Cannonballs" -- and just talk about what an amazing time I had.

Some readers actually don't mind background and text if it is interesting, funny, eventful, or whatever.   I think the readers' preferences can vary as much as the writers' abilities can vary.  Some readers like being able to relate to and get to know the writer through the TR. Other readers don't have time for that and just want to get right to reading about the specifics of the trip itself.


----------



## franandaj

@Bubblegum1286 I thought of one other thing. Make sure to welcome and engage any readers who post. It encourages them to continue to read and post further. I was reminded of this yesterday when a TR writer (who invited me personally by PM) posted 3 mote updates without acknowledging any of the readers who joined in on the TR. It makes me not want to post any further.

Sherry also has good points as well.


----------



## Meemoo

I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with 'Goofy's'. I thought on my last visit in October that it was in need of refurbishment as it was the same as it was the last time I went 10 years before, apart from Goofy's Kitchen where you get your photo which I loved!


----------



## Sherry E

Meemoo said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with 'Goofy's'. I thought on my last visit in October that it was in need of refurbishment as it was the same as it was the last time I went 10 years before, apart from Goofy's Kitchen where you get your photo which I loved!



I miss Goofy's Kitchen!  It was always my favorite character meal, and such a longtime tradition for my friends and me -- but I have not been there in ages.  I also miss the Cannonballs (meatball) sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  It's about time they brought it back for another limited run (like they did last year), but I don't think it will be there when I'm there.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Has anyone tried the Churro Funnel Cake from Hungry Bear. I didn't even realize this was being offered. It looks so good!

Thanks to Disney Food Blog http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...urro-funnel-cake-from-hungry-bear-restaurant/


----------



## ADLFAN

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Has anyone tried the Churro Funnel Cake from Hungry Bear. I didn't even realize this was being offered. It looks so good!
> 
> Thanks to Disney Food Blog http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...urro-funnel-cake-from-hungry-bear-restaurant/



Yes, and it was just as delicious as you'd imagine!! As was the Hungry Bear specific honey lemonade. They both cost about the same! Definitely a good idea to share both unless you can really handle a lot of sweetness. I loved our lunch at the Hungry Bear and I would repeat it anytime, even with the screens up to hide the view of the river.


----------



## grelca

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Has anyone tried the Churro Funnel Cake from Hungry Bear. I didn't even realize this was being offered. It looks so good!
> 
> Thanks to Disney Food Blog http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...urro-funnel-cake-from-hungry-bear-restaurant/



omg i want this so much


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Has anyone tried the Churro Funnel Cake from Hungry Bear. I didn't even realize this was being offered. It looks so good!
> 
> Thanks to Disney Food Blog http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...urro-funnel-cake-from-hungry-bear-restaurant/



Man...why couldn't they have had that when I was there?


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog Posting about DLR foods...
*15 Hot Eats for Cool Days at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## princesszelda

I could go for clam chowder ina bread bowl right about now.


figment_jii said:


> Another Parks Blog Posting about DLR foods...
> *15 Hot Eats for Cool Days at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted information about some of the St. Patrick's Day offerings in DTD.
*Celebrate St. Patrick’s Day with Irish-Themed Food, Beverages and Entertainment in Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## anniebean

marybdisney said:


> anniebean, was there only 1 shrimp in your shrimp cocktail at Blue Bayou?  Seems skimpy lol



It was my husband's shrimp cocktail.  He might have already dug in a little?  I don't remember.


----------



## saiforigis

Well it does say shrimp cocktail.


----------



## figment_jii

The Disney Parks Blog posted more information about the upcoming DCA Food & Wine Festival.
*Complete Foodie Guide to Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## saiforigis

Full resolution pictures.


I went to the Disneyland last November so this is a little late but better late than never.


I managed to snag a couple seats at the Napa Rose Chef Counter. I have never been to a fancy restaurant so this was a first time experience. I am used to the paper napkin in a silver holder type of restaurants.  It threw me off when they put my cloth napkin in my lap. (Get away from my napkin, that is my napkin!) Anyway, we decided to do the Chef's Tasting Menu along with the wine pairing. When you pick this type of menu, it is up to the Chef as to what you will be served. You are allowed to tell them about allergies and dislikes.I told the Chef de cuisine that I didn’t like mushrooms.




Our table wasn’t ready yet so I started with a Napa Passion at The Lounge while the guy next to me quizzed the bartender. The Napa Passion is X Fusion, Parrot Bay Rum, Pineapple Juice, and Strawberry. It was very sweet, but I like sweet.








We started off our meal with a mixture of breads and, of course, there was butter.








We really started with our Amuse-bouche. It was tomatoes and something creamy.








Now it was time for the Smiling Tiger Salad which I really liked. It had some heat to it, but it was not overbearing. The dish is tempura Fried Lobster, spicy Beef, Asian Greens, and Coconut-Lime Vinaigrette.








The next dish was Pan-roasted Diver Scallops: a dish I have never had before. The scallop was pretty plain which I’ve heard is normal, but more importantly, it was not rubbery. The dish also had Sauce of Lobster and Lemon accented with Vanilla. It came with mashed potatoes and chives and potato chips.The mashed potatoes were good and the potato chips tasted very light. The sauce was delicious and was my favorite part of the dish.








Next up was Sautéed Veal Sweetbreads made with Rainbow Carrots, Fava Beans and Orange Glaze. This was my favorite dish of the night. I’ve never had Veal Sweetbreads before and this was a excellent first experience. The orange sauce was sweet with a slight orange taste, but it went well with the sweet breads.








The last dish before dessert was Grilled Eye of the Rib-Eye and Cabernet-braised Top Cap. Apparently both of the meats came from the same animal, just fyi.









The final dish of the night was Scharffen Berger Chocolate Decadent Bar with Coconut Chantilly with Candied Cashew Sauce and Tropical Mango Sorbet.








Here is our view of the kitchen.







The really busy pass.






Here is where we sat.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

That makes me want to go there for my birthday now! Usually the Chef's counter is too far out of my culinary comfort zone, but other than the sweetbreads I could see myself eating and enjoying everything you were served! Hmmm...


----------



## disneyobsessed808

your meal looks heavenly saiforigis! i haven't been to napa rose in so long. i may need to treat myself there on my birthday.


----------



## Viviene Anthony

Being a Foodie, I LOVED the Chef's Counter at the Napa Rose! DH took me for my birthday last year. It happened to also be Dapper Day, so many of the diners were all dappered out.  We ordered a custom version of the Vinter's Table and the wine parings as well, so we got a personal planned dinner by the Chefs. They make sure to take down our likes and dislikes, if any food allergies, etc. Every course was a surprise and we both never got the same dish (and got to sample each other's) because our tastes are different. It's like they knew exactly what we would order.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyobsessed808 said:


> your meal looks heavenly saiforigis! i haven't been to napa rose in so long. i may need to treat myself there on my birthday.



I have actually never eaten there.


----------



## saiforigis

Canadian Harmony said:


> That makes me want to go there for my birthday now! Usually the Chef's counter is too far out of my culinary comfort zone, but other than the sweetbreads I could see myself eating and enjoying everything you were served! Hmmm...


They do start the meal by asking what your dislikes are or if you have any allergies. You could say that you don't want organ meat. I mom is still grossed out that I had sweetbreads but they it was delicious and I told myself that I was going to try everything served to me.



keahgirl8 said:


> I have actually never eaten there.


First time for me. I was actually kinda nervous having never eaten at a place like this. The meal was $100 a person and the wine pairing was $40 but he was late with a pairing so he gave us a discount. I think it is normally $45.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just posted a small bit of information about Easter brunch options at DLR.  The majority of the post is about WDW, but DLR is mentioned in the last paragraph.


> On the west coast, Disneyland Resort will have Bunny-shaped Bread at Boudin Bread Cart, Pacific Wharf Café and Mortimer’s Market at Disney California Adventure park which will be available March 25 to March 27.
> 
> A special Easter Day brunch will be available at Goofy’s Kitchen (breakfast and dinner buffet), Brunch at Storytellers Café and Brunch at PCH Grill. Reservations are now available, and can be made by visiting Disneyland.com/dine or calling 714-781-DINE.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just posted about some of the "best bites" available at WDW and/or DLR.  In that entry, they also mentioned special menus for Mother's Day dining at select DLR locations.


> Reservations are now open for *Mother’s Day dining at Disneyland Resort*. Look for special menus and offerings at Carnation Café, Blue Bayou Restaurant, Goofy’s Kitchen, Steakhouse 55 andDisney’s PCH Grill.


----------



## avalovesminnie

If I have a reservation for a late lunch at Blue Bayou on Mothers day is there a way to figure out the menu? We are not fussy but want a Monte cristo, so I might need to book cafe Orleans on a different day...



figment_jii said:


> The Parks Blog just posted about some of the "best bites" available at WDW and/or DLR.  In that entry, they also mentioned special menus for Mother's Day dining at select DLR locations.


----------



## figment_jii

avalovesminnie said:


> If I have a reservation for a late lunch at Blue Bayou on Mothers day is there a way to figure out the menu? We are not fussy but want a Monte cristo, so I might need to book cafe Orleans on a different day...


DLR doesn't necessarily announce things very far in advance (if at all), so there is a chance they won't post the special Mother's Day menus on-line.  In general, my guess is that these are special items they add to the menu for the day, rather than be a completely different menu (at least that's how it's been for other special days/events, e.g., Mardis Gras).  The Monte Cristo is a staple items on the Blue Bayou's lunch menu (not available at dinner), so as long as you have a lunch time reservation, I would guess you'll be okay.  Cafe Orleans actually has two Monte Cristo options (three-cheese or the original), whereas the Blue Bayou only has the original (ham and cheese).


----------



## lindyv321

I'm not gonna lie I go to parks to eat junk food! My Disney bucket list is full of snacks and treats I want to try!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Spring Trip, 2016*
Figment was lucky enough to go to Disneyland in mid-March to check out the Diamond Sparkling Spring season at the Disneyland Resort.  Alas, there wasn't really very much in the way of Spring Time happenings in the parks this year, but there was still plenty of things to do and places to eat!

For Figment's reviews of the Egg-Stravaganza, please visit Figment's HolidayTime & Spring Trip Reports, 2015-2016.

Now onto the dining...

*French Market*, Dinner
Figment had his first night dinner at French Market in New Orleans Square.  It's a great place to have a nice meal and do some people watching.

_Jambalaya_ - Creole Seafood, Chicken and Andouille Sausage Stew over Louisiana Rice with Jalapeño Corn Bread.  Figment always likes the jambalaya at the French Market.  It has a good balance of being spicy without being too spicy!





_French Market Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, and Seasonal Vegetables served with a Potato Roll.  The chicken was very moist and flavorful.  Alas, the green beans were probably the worse thing Figment's ever had at Disneyland - they were over-ripe and mushy/grainy. Luckly, the rest of the entree was very good.





_French Dip Sandwich_ - Thinly sliced Roast Beef with Crispy Onion Straws and a Horseradish Mayonnaise on a Potato Roll, with in-house Seasoned Cajun Chips and Au Jus.  The French Dip was very good with lots of flavor, but the au jus was a little watery.





_Mint Julep_ - This is one of Figment's favorite drinks at DLR!  The Raspberry Mickey Macaron is from Jolly Holiday and it's Figment's favorite treat.





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
Figment was excited to try the River Belle Terrace for the first time.  He opted for luck so he could enjoy the patio/outdoor dining and do some people watching.  It also happened to be St. Patrick's Day (lots of green in the park!).

_The Menu_ - The menu had a nice variety of entree items.





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Signature Baked Beans and Potato Salad.  Figment wanted to try the ribs to see if they reminded him of the Big Thunder BBQ ribs.  They seemed pretty close to him, which meant they were really good!  Messy, but good.  The potato salad was okay, but needed some salt.  The Signature Baked Beans are very different from the ones served at the BBQ. The RBT version is much sweeter and has a mixture of bean types. 





_Beef Brisket Sandwich_ - Smoked Provolone and Fried Onions served on Toasted Onion Hoagie Roll with Steak Sauce-Mayo and served with Signature Baked Beans and Cole Slaw.  The sandwich was really good, with tender meat and lots of flavor.  The cole slaw was a lot like the one served at the BBQ; it was tangy (vinegar-based) rather than creamy and Figment really liked it.





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Signature Baked Beans and Tater Tots.  Figment had heard a lot about the tater tots, so he wanted to try them.  They were...Tater Tots...they didn't really seem all that different to him.  They weren't very heavily spiced, so they tasted best when dipped in the ribs' BBQ sauce.





Overally, Figment really enjoyed his lunch at the River Belle Terrace.  The food was very good and the view of the Rivers of America was really nice.


----------



## princesszelda

Can anyone confim if the Princesses are out during lunch at Ariels


----------



## MomForFrozenAddicts

princesszelda said:


> Can anyone confim if the Princesses are out during lunch at Ariels



Breakfast and Lunch at Ariel's Grotto are character meals, featuring Disney's Princesses.


----------



## princesszelda

Thank you, thats what I thought but a few people told me the princess no longer came out for lunch. We are taking my niece for her Birthday


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Spring Trip, 2016*, Continued.

*Carnation Cafe*, Lunch
Figment had lunch at Carnation Cafe and opted to eat outside because the weather was so nice.  

_Deep Fried Pickle Spears_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café and he gets it every time he goes to Carnations.  The pickles are nice and crispy on the outside.  The house sauce is also really good.





_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese and fresh Tomatoes.  This was something new for Figment this time.  The chili had just the right amount of heat and really good flavor.





_Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  Figment really liked the flavor of the meatloaf and it's become one of his favorite things to have at Carnation Cafe (along with the pickles).





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
This is one of Figment's favorite lunch time locations.  He always tries to get the earliest reservation time available and then asks for table by the railing so he can do some people watching while dining.  

_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Figment likes the French Onion soup at Cafe Orleans.  It has a rich broth and the cheese is nice and gooey on the top.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is one of Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  The fries are crispy and garlicy, and the remoulade is so good!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with Cajun-style “dirty rice”.  This is Figment's other favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  The flavorful, but not spicy, gumbo that goes great with the Pomme Frites.





_"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - Fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  Sometimes, it nice to have a lighter lunch, and the Crescent City salad is a great choice. The dressing is tangy and goes nicely with the fruits in the salad.  The salmon was tender and yummy.





_Mint Julep_ - Figment always gets a Mint Julep at Cafe Orleans.  So good!


----------



## lindyv321

Those pickles look amazing


----------



## PoohsFan1

Oh man, I so can't wait for our dinner at Cafe Orleans, I am so excited to have the Gumbo, Pommes Frites and a mint julep or two...I love the gumbo over at BB and from what I am understanding it is the same Gumbo that is served at Cafe Orleans, AND I can get a bowl of it rather than a small cup .


----------



## keahgirl8

lindyv321 said:


> Those pickles look amazing



Oh they are...  I'd also recommend the baked potato soup.  YUM.


----------



## figment_jii

lindyv321 said:


> Those pickles look amazing


The pickles are my favorite appetizer at Carnation.  They're really good!  I could eat a whole order by myself!



PoohsFan1 said:


> Oh man, I so can't wait for our dinner at Cafe Orleans, I am so excited to have the Gumbo, Pommes Frites and a mint julep or two...I love the gumbo over at BB and from what I am understanding it is the same Gumbo that is served at Cafe Orleans, AND I can get a bowl of it rather than a small cup .


I can't honestly say it's the same gumbo, but I really like both, so hopefully you'll like the one at Cafe Orleans as well!


----------



## luulu1999

Could someone tell me the adult and child price for the PPH Grill buffet, I am figuring up our food budget


----------



## figment_jii

Touring Plan's has prices listed (although, I don't know how recent they are):
https://touringplans.com/disneyland-resort/dining/pch-grill


----------



## Disney127

Thanks figment_jii for the feedback, DD will be happy to know that the cole slaw is a lot like the one that used to be at the Ranch.  We really enjoyed all the food at the BTRBBQ but the cole slaw was her favorite.   She was quite sad when she had her last bite on our last trip.  Do you know if there have side orders?


----------



## purple figment

Disney127 said:


> Thanks figment_jii for the feedback, DD will be happy to know that the cole slaw is a lot like the one that used to be at the Ranch.  We really enjoyed all the food at the BTRBBQ but the cole slaw was her favorite.   She was quite sad when she had her last bite on our last trip.  Do you know if there have side orders?


I am not Figment_jii, but another friend of Figment.  

When we went last month all the entrees came with the Baked Beans and a choice of one additional side.  The choices were Coleslaw, Potato Salad, Tater Bites and (I think) Mixed Vegetables.  I don't know if you could ask for double coleslaw in place of the baked beans, but next time I might do that since I didn't care for the beans.


----------



## keahgirl8

figment_jii said:


> I can't honestly say it's the same gumbo, but I really like both, so hopefully you'll like the one at Cafe Orleans as well!



I haven't had either of those, but the one at Royal Street Veranda is excellent and they give you a TON of it!


----------



## ladybugg661

Thanks Figment, your pics make me hungry! Are the ribs at River Belle Terrace as good the ribs at Flo's at DCA?


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just posted an entry about Mother's Day Dining options at DLR:
*Special Dining for Mother’s Day on May 8 at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

ladybugg661 said:


> Thanks Figment, your pics make me hungry! Are the ribs at River Belle Terrace as good the ribs at Flo's at DCA?


Sorry, but I haven't had the ribs at Flo's.  I'v read that Flo's ribs featured a Coca-Cola based BBQ sauce and the RBT rides just say "house-made" BBQ sauce, so my guess is they're a little different in flavor.  They were very good and fall off the bone tender.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Spring Trip, 2016*, continued...

*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Sunday Brunch
This is Figment's traditional last meal at Disneyland.  He likes the Sunday Brunch because there are some unique brunch items, plus the regular menu available.  If the weather is nice, he likes to sit outside in the patio area.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  Figment loves calamari and the dipping sauces.  Nice and cripsy on the outside and tender on the inside.









_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  This is another salad that Figment really likes.





_Chicken & Waffles_ - Wilted baby Arugula, Andouille Sausage, Mushrooms, Maple-Butter Sauce.  This is a fun brunch item.  He likes to get the maple-butter sauce on the side so that the waffles don't get soggy.





_Seafood Angel Hair Pasta Pancake_ - Blue Crab, Gulf Shrimp, Crawfish tails, Tomato Coulis, Pesto drizzle.  This was new to the brunch menu and it sounded really good.  Alas, this was probably the first item that Figment didn't really like at Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.  It didn't mention it anywhere, but it was really basically a large omlet (there were a lot of eggs used to bind everything together).  The texture was kind of mushy, but at least there was a lot of seafood.  





*Rancho del Zocalo*, Breakfast

_Fajita Beef Breakfast Platter_ - Scrambled Eggs, Fajita Beef, Beans, Rice and a Tortilla.  This was also something new for Figment and he really liked it.  So much so, he's planning on going back!





*Paradise Garden Grill*, Lunch
Figment rarely eats at the Paradise Garden Grill, but he was in the area and wanted something for a small lunch, so he decided to give it a try.

_Grilled Steak Skewer_ - Rice Pilaf, Cucumber Salad, Pita Bread and Chimichurri.  The steak was actually pretty good (slightly over cooked, but not as well-done as he thought it would be).  The cucumber salad was really good, as was the chimichurri sauce (although it was slightly spicy).  He probably wouldn't make a special trip just to eat at Paradise Garden Grill, but he wouldn't mind trying some of the other dishes.





*Coke Corner*, Snack
Coke Corner is so close to Jolly Holiday, so while part of Figment's family gets a meal/snack at Jolly Holiday others go to Coke Corner to get a hot dog.
_Hot Dog_





*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorite places to get a quick meal or have a snack or pick-up snacks to eat back in the hotel.  It's nice that Jolly Holiday has to go containers and even bags.

_Albacore Tuna Salad on Brioche_ - Celery, Red Onion, Mayonnaise and Dijon Mustard served with House Chips.  This sandwich got mixed reviews from Figment's family.  It had a lot of tuna and not a lot of mayonnaise.  As a result, it had a pretty strong "fishy" taste, which is good if you like tuna and not so good if you like a more mild flavor sandwich.





_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  This is one of Figment's favorite soups and it always tastes good on a slightly chilly night.  So good, especially when the cheese sandwich is dipped in the soup!





_Strawberry Bundtcake_ - The bundt cake was okay, but it could have used more strawberries.





_Chocolate Eclair_ - Yummy!





_Coffee Eclair_ - Double yummy!





_Opera Cake_ - Triple yummy!





_Lemon Blueberry Mickey Macaron_ - This was a new macaron and it was pretty good.  The middle was mostly lemon cream with a dollop of blueberry "sauce" in the center (it wasn't raw blueberries, but it wasn't a smooth jam either).  It was pretty good...so far this is Figment's second favorite Mickey Macaron (his favorite is the Raspberry one).


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Spring Trip, 2016*, continued...

*Redd Rockett's Pizza Port*, Snack
_Chewie Cheesecake_ - The cheesecake was actually pretty good; very smooth and creamy.  The chocolate frosting gave it a slight chocolate flavor.





*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream*, Snack
Clarabelle's is always a great place to have a snack!

_The Oswald_ - Two Scoops Ice Cream with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Cherry, Waffle Cup, and a Chocolate Dipped Banana.  Figment likes to get the Oswald with two scoops of Mocha Almost Fudge ice cream.  Messy, but good!





_Strawberry Sundae_ - Two Scoops Ice Cream with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Cherry, and Waffle Cup.  The whipped cream was a bit messy, but otherwise, the sundae was still very yummy.





*Hungry Bear*, Snacks
It's rare for Figment to eat at Hungry Bear, but he'd heard about the Churro Funnel Cake and wanted to try one.  The Rivers of America area is blocked from view via scrims, so the entire place has a slightly boxed in feeling (although the downstairs area feels far more enclosed and is very dark, even in mid-afternoon).

_Churro Funnel Cake_ - Figment wanted to try this new treat and it was really good!  The churro was nice and crispy and covered in cinnamon sugar and whipped cream.





*Treats, Candies, and Other Goodies*
As usual, there were lots of treats, candies, and other goodies throughout the resort.

_St. Patrick's Day Caramel Chocolate Mickey Apple_ - they only had this design through St. Patrick's Day and even then they ran out before the end of the day.  Figment had originally planned to get one of these to take home, but they sold out before he got one.





_St. Patrick's Day Rice Crispie Treat and Marshmallow Wands_





_Spring Chick, Mickey, and Minnie Caramel Chocolate Apples_





_Spring Cake Pops_





_Zootopia Souvenier Cup_ - It featured an image of the city of Zootopia and comes with your choice of fountain beverage.





_Hand-Made Easter Eggs_ - They make these in the Candy Palace in Disneyland.  There are a couple of different flavors.  It was fun to watch them make them.





_Country Bear Jug_ - This souvie item came out while Figment was in Disneyland!  It was only available to Annual Passholders (although, from recent reports, it sounds like it's available to everyone now) and only at the Hungry Bear.  It also comes with your choice of fountain beverage.





_Seasonal Caramel Chocolate Apple_ - This was one of the best apples Figment has had from DLR.  It's covered in caramel, they dipped in chocolate.  Then it's covered in semi-sweet chips and drizzled with white, dark, and milk chocolate.  It was very rich, but so good!


----------



## MorganM

Is this the caramel apple for the month?  Thanks for the update, love to read when you post a food review!!





figment_jii said:


> *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Spring Trip, 2016*, continued...


----------



## figment_jii

MorganM said:


> Is this the caramel apple for the month?  Thanks for the update, love to read when you post a food review!!


DLR features a different gourmet caramel apple each month.  That was the one for March.  April's apple is a dark chocolate raspberry apple...it looks pretty good too!


----------



## LizzyS

I really feel like my husband and I should share The Oswald at Clarabelle's when we go in a couple of weeks.  YUM!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I definitely want to try The Oswald Sundae but with Mint Chocolate chip ice cream and I showed my DD14 the churro funnel cake and she said she is wanting to get one of those...she LOVES her churros.  I hope that what figment_jii said is true about the Country Bears jug and being available to everyone, not just annual passholders because that is really cute...I want one!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Storyteller's Cafe*, Dinner
Figment decided to try Storyteller's again for dinner this trip.  Storyteller's has very good food, but both times he's gone for dinner, the servers have seemed a little overwhelmed/short-handed.  Last time part of his family had the buffet and the other part ordered from the menu, but this time, everyone opted for the buffet.

_Chicken with Sriracha Soy Sauce_ - Figment expected these wings to be really spicy, but they were pretty mild and very flavorful.





_Chipotle Pepper Salmon_ - Again, Figment expected this to be a bit spicy, but it was not.  The salmon was moist and good.





_Garlic Mashed Potatoes_ - Figment couldn't really taste the garlic in these mashed potatoes.





_Green Beans with Salt & Pepper_ - These green beans were pretty good (much better than the ones at the French Market!).





_Pasta Salad_ - Figment was surprised at how spicy this pasta salad was; nothing on the sign indicated it was going to be hot, but it was pretty peppery.





_Potato Salad_ - Nothing really special about this potato salad.





Dinner Plate with Carved Prime Rib - The prime rib was very good and we really well with the Red Wine Mushroom Sauce.





_Roasted Corn Chowder_ - This is Figment's favorite soup at Storyteller's.  It's very rich and creamy and really yummy!





_Bread Service_ - Bread service was provided.





[i}Dinner Plate with Carved Turkey[/I] - Roasted carved turkey was another option from the buffet.  The turkey was very moist.





_Mac and Cheese_ - Figment gave the macroni and cheese a try...he wouldn't eat it again.  The pasta was mushy and the cheese was pretty bland.





_Beef Chili_ - Figment forgot to try this...





_Roased Tomato Basil Penne Pasta_ - Figment didn't try this item either





_Bread Pudding_ - Figment isn't a big fan of bread pudding, so he skipped this one.





_Chocolate Canoli_ - These were really good!  Crunchy chocolate oustide, filled with cream!  Yum!





_Funfetti Cupcakes_ - These cupcakes looked pretty standard, so Figment skipped them.





_White Chocolate Pot de Creme_ - Figment though these desserts looked really cute.  They were very rich and tasty.









_Green Apple Cheesecake_ - These cheesecake bites were surprisingly bland.





_Chocoalte Pate_ - This was Figment's favorite desert.  Very rich and very chocolatey!





Dessert Plate


----------



## Lothlórien

I don't have any photos or written reviews.  We are here now.  Our experience, especially with table meals, the food is much better in WDW. 

For example, we ate at Steakhouse 55 and were told by DLR CMs it was comparable to Narcoossee's.  
 
Did I mention:  
Not even close.  I would pick any WDW steakhouse over Steakhouse 55.  A steak at Chili's would have probably been better. 

We had one character breakfast and it was not anything worth reviewing.  We were pre-charged a 20% gratuity for one drink each and to only see the server again when she brought our check.  The guy with the photos was rude when we declined the $35 fee for the small photo package.  We were there a little over an hour and not all of the characters came by.  When we mentioned it to our server, she was like "so what!"  The food was very unexciting.  The only thing any of us remember is Chip and Dale flirting with my daughter and the bacon was good.


----------



## figment_jii

Lothlórien said:


> We had one character breakfast and it was not anything worth reviewing.  We were pre-charged a 20% gratuity for one drink each and to only see the server again when she brought our check.  The guy with the photos was rude when we declined the $35 fee for the small photo package.  We were there a little over an hour and not all of the characters came by.  When we mentioned it to our server, she was like "so what!"  The food was very unexciting.  The only thing any of us remember is Chip and Dale flirting with my daughter and the bacon was good.


Which character breakfast did you go to?  Can you explain what you mean by "pre-charged a 20% gratuity" (I've never heard of that, so I'm curious); were you charged at the time of booking?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> Which character breakfast did you go to?  Can you explain what you mean by "pre-charged a 20% gratuity" (I've never heard of that, so I'm curious); were you charged at the time of booking?



Not the pp but I do kind of remember the pre-paid gratuity from character dining at Goofy's Kitchen. It's been a number of years since we visited Goofy's Kitchen but I think when you pay at check-in they slap an 18% gratuity on right then and there. I too personally find it annoying to pre-pay a gratuity and to pay so much of one for buffet dining with limited service so I get what the pp is complaining about, but in the end I just chalked it up to part of the price of admission and decided not to worry about the details. Maybe that's what the poster is referring to.


----------



## figment_jii

Ah, okay...that makes sense.  I think of that more like an automatic gratuity added to the bill, but is to not due until you pay the bill at the end of the meal.  When the OP said "pre-paid" I was thinking more along the lines of pre-paid meals where you have to pay for the meal at the time of booking.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

The character meals I have been to at DLR all have you pay prior to sitting.  This includes the gratuity.  You pay, you get your photo, and you are seated.  I just chalk it up to how things are done.


----------



## figment_jii

2tinkerbell said:


> The character meals I have been to at DLR all have you pay prior to sitting.  This includes the gratuity.  You pay, you get your photo, and you are seated.  I just chalk it up to how things are done.


Interesting...I've only dined at Surf's Up at PCH Grill character breakfast (I've been at Storyteller's when they were doing breakfast/lunch, but we opted for lunch) and we didn't pay until the end of the meal.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> Interesting...I've only dined at Surf's Up at PCH Grill character breakfast (I've been at Storyteller's when they were doing breakfast/lunch, but we opted for lunch) and we didn't pay until the end of the meal.



My experience had been that you pay up front for Minnie's and Goofy's, but you pay at the end of the meal at Storyteller's and PCH Grill. I haven't been back to Storyteller's or PCH Grill's character meals though since they changed to strictly buffet from having the option to order either off the menu or buffet.


----------



## Lothlórien

figment_jii said:


> Ah, okay...that makes sense.  I think of that more like an automatic gratuity added to the bill, but is to not due until you pay the bill at the end of the meal.  When the OP said "pre-paid" I was thinking more along the lines of pre-paid meals where you have to pay for the meal at the time of booking.



I apologize for the confusion.  They charged us a 20% gratuity upon check-in.  The meal and gratuity had to be paid upon check-in instead of at the end of the meal.  It is not "gratuity" if it is "mandatory" before the meal and the service is crappy.


----------



## franandaj

Lothlórien said:


> For example, we ate at Steakhouse 55 and were told by DLR CMs it was comparable to Narcoossee's.



I'm sorry your experience at S55 was not up to par as we have only had stellar experiences there since the new chef took over.


----------



## Talldewy

Lunch at Plaza Inn  best item at our meal, chicken was overdone dark brown dried out.
First time it had been that bad.


----------



## princesszelda

I finally got our dining booked for out upcoming trip. It was like pulling teeth with the family.


----------



## figment_jii

A Parks Blog posting announcing the Gourmet apple and other treats for May! 
*Treat Yourself to a Chocolate and Peanut Butter Cup Gourmet Apple at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## superme80

Talldewy said:


> Lunch at Plaza Inn  best item at our meal, chicken was overdone dark brown dried out.
> First time it had been that bad.


My oldest is super picky. When we went in 2013, this was his dinner at Plaza Inn. LOL


----------



## ohdelighted

I had to create an account just to ask - does anyone have a recent picture of Carthay Circle's menu? The online menus are all winter-themed, and I am hoping they have a spring menu available by now!


----------



## figment_jii

Another fun Parks Blog posting about treats under $5 at DLR!
*5 Under $5: Disneyland Park Snacks*


----------



## figment_jii

ohdelighted said:


> I had to create an account just to ask - does anyone have a recent picture of Carthay Circle's menu? The online menus are all winter-themed, and I am hoping they have a spring menu available by now!


DisneyGeek.com has a few photos of the menu samplings (the ones posted outside the restaurant) from April.  It's not the full menu, but at least it'll give you a sense of the menu.  Otherwise, you might try emailing Disneyland Guest Services to see if they have any information.


----------



## figment_jii

Cute new treats are heading to the Disneyland Resort in honor of Finding Dory!
*‘Finding Dory’ and Nemo Treats are Off the Hook at Disney Parks*


----------



## debdreamsofdis

We elebrated an anniversary at Disneyland and went to Carnation Cafe for dinner. I had never tried fried pickles before and had heard good things about them at CC, so thought we'd give them a shot. Pretty yummy.




I ordered the Romaine Salad with Shrimp ( succulent shrimp, romaine, avocado, tomatoes, hickory-smoked bacon, and blue cheese with creamy ranch), but substituted the chicken for shrimp and no bleu cheese. Loved it. The only thing I didn't care for was the breadstick type croutons. I would have preferred a softer style breadstick.




My husband ordered the Sourdough Bacon Cheese Melt (Angus chuck patty, pepper jack cheese, grilled onions, hickory-smoked bacon, and spicy house sauce on grilled sourdough), but subbed cheddar for pepper jack and asked for the sauce on the side. He said it was one of the best patty melts he's ever had, but he was only able to finish a little over half of it.




We told our server we were celebrating our anniversary and he brought us Mickey cupcakes at the end of the meal.




One thing I did not get a picture of was the Odwalla Lemonade with citrus foam. I thought it was really refreshing and loved the foamy berry flavored topping.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Summer Trip, 2016*
Figment had hoped there would be another 24-hour day at Disneyland this year, but they did not have one this year.  Despite that, there was still plenty of things to see and do.  

*Rainforest Cafe*, Dinner
Figment went to Rainforest Cafe for his arrival night dinner.  It wasn't as busy as some times (the walk-up wait was about 45 minutes, the Landry's Select Club wait was about 15 minutes).  RFC had considerably changed the look of the menu (it wasn't a book anymore!), but Figment's favorite items were still there!

_Jungle Steak and Shrimp Combo_ - Flat Iron Steak with Steak Butter, Shrimp Scampi, Caribbean Coconut
Shrimp, and Red Skinned Mashed Potatoes.  Figment liked this combo a lot!  The shrimp scampi was especially good (and the sauce was good for steak too!).





_Awesome Appetizer Adventure_ - Chimi-Cha-Chas, Spinach & Artichoke Dip, Cheese Sticks, Chicken Strips, guacamole and a side of Mojo Bones.  So many yummy things to choose from!  Figment's favorites were the cheese sticks, the chicken strips, and (of course) the Mojo Bones!





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
Figment tried the River Belle Terrace for the first time in March and really liked it, so he went back this time.  Guests are given the choice of indoor or outdoor seating at check-in (at least they are for the first seating of the day).  Figment's family opted for outdoor seating (in the shade) so they could also do some people watching while they ate!

_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Potato Salad.  The ribs were still really good.  Very tender and covered with yummy BBQ sauce.





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Tater Tots.  





*Cove Bar*, Dinner
Figment has said on multiple trips that he wanted to try the Lobster Nachos at the Cove Bar, but the line always seemed so daunting.  This time, he decided he was going to eat at the Cove Bar, so he got in line.  It turned out, the line is for placing your name on the waiting list.  They ask your party size, if you have anyone under 21, and if you want a table, the bar or first available.  Then they take your phone number and tell you that they'll send a text when your table is ready.  You have 10 minutes to get back to the Cove Bar to be seated.  You'll check a confirming text message immediately, indicating your approximate wait time.  Our's said about 90 minutes!

About 90 minutes later, Figment got the text saying his table was ready and he headed back to the Cove Bar (after having a snack at Clarabelle's while he waited).  The table over looked Paradise Bay and he could watch the Fun Wheel while he ate.





_Specialty Artisan Pizza - Sausage, Bell Peppers, Onions, with a Pesto Drizzle_ - the pizza (more like a flat bread) was really good.





_Fajita Quesadilla Rolls_ - Grilled Flour Tortilla Rolled with Chicken, Onions, Peppers, and Jack and Cheddar Chese with Guajillo Suace, Chipotle Creama, and Avacado Relish.  The rolls had a slight bite to them, but they were very flavorful.





_CB Lobster Nachos_ - Tender Lobster Pieces Atop Fresh House-Made Tortilla Chips with Black Beans, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crema, and our Signature Aged Cheddar and Oaxaca Cheese Sauce.  These were so good!  Figment really liked them; lots of yummy lobster and plenty of goodies for all of the chips.  He would definately go back for more of these!









DCA closed at 9:00 pm that night and the server came around a little before 8:00 pm announcing last call (for both food and drinks).  He said that they stop seating guests around 7:45 pm and take a final round of orders just before 8:00 pm.  He told us we were welcome to remain at our table for World of Color (at 9:00 pm).  So we decided to stay to watch WoC!  I finally saw the water surface during the show and I have to admit, I like WoC a lot more now that I've seen all of the water effects (I still like fireworks better).  The "dancing" water is very pretty.  It's an off angle view, but it was fun.


----------



## disneyobsessed808

great pictures and reviews! figment_jii


----------



## Bossy22

I sooooo want to try the lobster nachos!!!  Do you remember about how much they were?  Now to talk someone in my party to join me!


----------



## Musthavecoffee

Lobster Nachos are $16 I believe... Craving some right now! Love Figments bedazzled mouse ears!!


----------



## figment_jii

disneyobsessed808 said:


> great pictures and reviews! figment_jii


Thanks!



Bossy22 said:


> I sooooo want to try the lobster nachos!!!  Do you remember about how much they were?  Now to talk someone in my party to join me!


As _Musthavecoffee_ said, they were $16.  They were really good (a bit messy to eat, but most nachos are )



Musthavecoffee said:


> Lobster Nachos are $16 I believe... Craving some right now! Love Figments bedazzled mouse ears!!


Thanks!


----------



## chrisaman

Lobster nachos are how I get my wife to go to Disneyland so much


----------



## tlovesdis

chrisaman said:


> Lobster nachos are how I get my wife to go to Disneyland so much



LOL!  We discovered the Lobster Nachos on our trip in January and we are now obsessed!  My youngest niece and I are headed to the parks next week and she has requested to try them!  Ummmm, sure no problem little one!!!


----------



## lindyv321

I am thinking it would be nice to do one meal at a table service restaurant during our trip but I'm having trouble picking one.... I am having a hard time picking a place everyone will enjoy.. We are a family of four, kids are 15 and 11. Any suggestions? Is Ariel's Grotto nice inside? I love Ariel so that is one of my top picks for ambiance alone


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Summer Trip, 2016*...

*Rancho del Zocalo*, Breakfast
Figment discovered breakfast at Rancho del Zocalo on his last few trips, so he was eager to go back for more.

_Fajita Beef Breakfast Platter_ - Scrambled Eggs, Fajita Beef, Beans, Rice and a Tortilla.  Still very yummy.





_Mickey Mouse Pancake_ - The Mickey Mouse pancake (formerly at River Belle Terrace) is now available at Rancho del Zocalo.  Still cute and yummy.





Rancho del Zocalo is very close to Jolly Holiday, so part of Figment's family stopped there to pick-up a Raspberry Mickey Macaron.  The side of sausage is available at Rancho del Zocalo.





*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Figment had dinner at Carnation Cafe and opted to eat outside because the weather was so nice.

_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese and fresh Tomatoes.  Figment had the chili last time and really liked it, so he got it again.  It was still very good, with just the right amount of heat and lots of flavor.





_Deep Fried Pickle Spears_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is Figment’s favorite appetizer at Carnation Café!  The pickles are nice and crispy on the outside and the house sauce is also really good.  He could eat of dozen of these!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  Even if it's warm out, Figment likes this soup.  It's very rich, but so good!





_Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This is Figment's favorite entree at Carnations.  The meatloaf is very tasty and has a good texture (not mushy like so many meatloafs can be) and lots of flavor.  The gravy is good and goes great with the mashed potatoes.





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
While waiting for their table, Figment's family saw a family of Canadian Geese wandering around New Orleans Square. This was the first time, they'd seen Canadian Geese!  They're more used to seeing mallard ducks in the parks.  They walked past Cafe Orleans and headed down towards the entrance to Pirates of the Carribean.  They must live in the area because we saw them the next day over by Haunted Mansion.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is one of Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of garlic and Parmesan cheese...and this time, he got extra remoulade!  So yummy!





_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed Onion Medley in traditional Broth with Crostini and Melted Gruyère.  Very rich and flavorful.  Yum!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with white rice.  This is Figment's other favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  Very flavorful, not spicy, and so good!





_"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - Fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  Figment really likes this salad and he often gets it.  The orange segments and candied pecans are his favorite parts of the salad.





_Chicken Muffuletta Sandwich_ - Cajun-spiced Chicken Breast, Ham, Capicola, Salami, Provolone Cheese, Olive Spread, and Roasted Red Pepper Mayonnaise on a Sesame Seed Bun served with House-made Seasoned Chips.  Once in a while, Figment likes to try something new.  He'd never had the muffuletta at Cafe Orleans so he decided to try it.  It was a very tall sandwhich.  It had good flavor, but it was pretty spicy!





_Mint Julep_ - Figment always gets a Mint Julep at Cafe Orleans.


----------



## GatorChris

Can I just say that I'm a little....no, I'm waaaay jealous of Figment. That little guy seems to eat the best stuff at Disneyland. And it does it ALL THE TIME! 

I need to go buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## Zbugz

GatorChris said:


> Can I just say that I'm a little....no, I'm waaaay jealous of Figment. That little guy seems to eat the best stuff at Disneyland. And it does it ALL THE TIME!
> 
> I need to go buy a lotto ticket.



And he never seems to gain an ounce


----------



## BriannaRuth

lindyv321 said:


> I am thinking it would be nice to do one meal at a table service restaurant during our trip but I'm having trouble picking one.... I am having a hard time picking a place everyone will enjoy.. We are a family of four, kids are 15 and 11. Any suggestions? Is Ariel's Grotto nice inside? I love Ariel so that is one of my top picks for ambiance alone



If I could only pick one TS restaurant, it would be Blue Bayou hands down.  Don't know about your kids, but I have a 12 and a 16 year old -- we've done Ariel's in the past but this year I think they're too old for the princesses.  Although you could go to Ariel's for dinner without princesses, which might be a better fit.  It is pretty cool on the inside.  But I'd still do BB personally.  Wait for a waterside table if you go.


----------



## chrisaman

lindyv321 said:


> I am thinking it would be nice to do one meal at a table service restaurant during our trip but I'm having trouble picking one.... I am having a hard time picking a place everyone will enjoy.. We are a family of four, kids are 15 and 11. Any suggestions? Is Ariel's Grotto nice inside? I love Ariel so that is one of my top picks for ambiance alone


I second blue bayou but if you think ur kids would really need or want to see the princesses and what not then ariels grotto is cool. Blue bayou has better food and better atmosphere, just no characters. Carnation cafe is my favorite affordable sit down meal cuz the food is so good and the view of main street is great but kids would prob see it as an ordinary resturant.


----------



## lindyv321

We don't care about seeing princesses at all... So if we did Ariels it would be for dinner. I really want to eat at BB but the menu is what's stopping me. My daughter is 15 and son is 11. Could they order from the kids menu? Neither would want what's on the adult menu


----------



## BriannaRuth

My daughter ordered off the kids' menu when she was 14.


----------



## mmmears

BriannaRuth said:


> My daughter ordered off the kids' menu when she was 14.



I have read that you can order a kid's meal at the Blue Bayou, but they give you a larger portion and charge you for an adult meal.  Is that true?


----------



## keahgirl8

BriannaRuth said:


> If I could only pick one TS restaurant, it would be Blue Bayou hands down.  Don't know about your kids, but I have a 12 and a 16 year old -- we've done Ariel's in the past but this year I think they're too old for the princesses.  Although you could go to Ariel's for dinner without princesses, which might be a better fit.  It is pretty cool on the inside.  But I'd still do BB personally.  Wait for a waterside table if you go.





lindyv321 said:


> We don't care about seeing princesses at all... So if we did Ariels it would be for dinner. I really want to eat at BB but the menu is what's stopping me. My daughter is 15 and son is 11. Could they order from the kids menu? Neither would want what's on the adult menu



I'd definitely do Blue Bayou if you've never done it.  You can't beat that atmosphere.


----------



## smiley_face2

lindyv321 said:


> I am thinking it would be nice to do one meal at a table service restaurant during our trip but I'm having trouble picking one.... I am having a hard time picking a place everyone will enjoy.. We are a family of four, kids are 15 and 11. Any suggestions? Is Ariel's Grotto nice inside? I love Ariel so that is one of my top picks for ambiance alone



For sure, Blue Bayou!! you can not beat the atmosphere and the kids will love it!! if you ask for a waterside table, they will tell you it will be a 40 minute wait or something, but we have never waited more than an extra 20 min and it is so worth it!! And they will not charge you extra if your kids order off the kids menu. They would never be so rude as to question the age of your child, unless they were an obvious adult!! lol!
by the way, because my husband and I don't eat too much, and always want dessert, we pay the extra fee to split the main entree, this way you each get your own choice of gumbo or salad, and full portion of vegetable and potatoe or rice, the only thing they split is the meat portion. that saves quite a bit of money if your kids do decide to order off the adult menu, or you and your partner are light eaters like us 
Ariels is very nice inside, but nothing compared to eating _inside the pirates of the caribbean ride!_


----------



## BriannaRuth

mmmears said:


> I have read that you can order a kid's meal at the Blue Bayou, but they give you a larger portion and charge you for an adult meal.  Is that true?



They didn't charge us when my daughter was 14.


----------



## Disney_Alli

mmmears said:


> I have read that you can order a kid's meal at the Blue Bayou, but they give you a larger portion and charge you for an adult meal.  Is that true?



I think it depends - if you just want a child's portion for a young teen you'd probably just be charged the child's price but if you want a larger portion the rule of thumb used to be twice the portion for twice the price.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Summer Trip, 2016*

*Storyteller's Cafe*, Dinner
Figment went back to Storyteller's for the third time and things went much better (the servers didn't seem quite so overwhelmed).  All of his family opted for the buffet this time.





_Bread Service_ - The corn bread muffins were very good.





_Roasted Corn Chowder_ - This is Figment's favorite soup at Storyteller's (actually, it's probably his favorite item on Storyteller's menu).  It's very rich and creamy and really yummy!





_Dinner Plate with Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Green Beans, Arroz Con Pollo, and Herb Roasted Casino Roast_ - Figment really liked the Casino Roast and the green beans.  The garlic mashed potatoes needed more garlic (Figment really couldn't taste any garlic in them).  The arroz con pollo was kind of dry.





_Dinner Plate with Green Beans, Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Honey Mustard Chicken, Arroz Con Pollo, and Herb Roasted Casino Roast_ - The honey mustard chicken was very moist, but kind of bland.  The roast was really good, especially with the mushroom wine sauce!





_Dessert Plate with Pina Colada Cupcake, White Chocolate Pot de Creme, and Chocolate Pate_ - The Chocolate Pate was by far Figment's favorite dessert.  It was so rich and chocolatey!  The white chocolate pot de creme was his second favorite.  The pina colada cupcake didn't really have much flavor.





_Dessert Plate with Banana Cheesecake and Chocolate Caramel Tart_ - The chocolate caramel tart was okay, but it needed either more chocolate or caramel.  The banana cheesecake had a very strong "cheesecake" flavor (needed more banana flavor).





_Fruit_ - The watermelon and pineapple were both surprisingly good!





These are a few others things that were on the buffet, but Figment didn't try them.
_Macaroni & Cheese and Chicken Strips_





_Pasta Salad and Potato Salad_





_Honey Mustard Chicken_





_Salad Bar_





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Sunday Brunch
This is Figment's traditional last meal at Disneyland.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Brennan's!





_Creole Caesar Salad_ - Romaine hearts, Roma tomatoes, parmesan cheese, Creole caesar dressing, rosemary ciabatta toast, and sautéed crawfish.  This is Figment's favorite salad at Brennan's!





_Crab Cakes & Eggs_ - Figment likes the crab cakes and eggs, but he gets it with a side of fresh fruit (instead of the pontalba potatoes).





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” barbecue sauce and andouille sausage grits.  After unsucessfully trying something new last time, Figment returned to his favorite shrimp and grits.  So good!





*Plaza Inn*, Dinner
_Fried Chicken_ - Three pieces of Chicken Fried to a Golden Brown and Seasoned with Distinctive Herbs and Spices and Served with Mashed Potatoes, Vegetables, and a Buttermilk Biscuit.  Figment always gets a couple of chicken dinner to take home with him.  One last bit of Disneyland after he gets home!







GatorChris said:


> Can I just say that I'm a little....no, I'm waaaay jealous of Figment. That little guy seems to eat the best stuff at Disneyland. And it does it ALL THE TIME!


He's been lucky getting to go to DLR a lot these last few years!



Zbugz said:


> And he never seems to gain an ounce


----------



## franandaj

figment_jii said:


> *Plaza Inn*, Dinner
> _Fried Chicken_ - Three pieces of Chicken Fried to a Golden Brown and Seasoned with Distinctive Herbs and Spices and Served with Mashed Potatoes, Vegetables, and a Buttermilk Biscuit. Figment always gets a couple of chicken dinner to take home with him. One last bit of Disneyland after he gets home!



I never thought of doing this!  I'm sure that I could reheat the chicken in the oven so that it would be nice and crisp, and the rest would microwave well.

We need to do this next time we go!


----------



## sweethannah

I had the shrimp and grits during my last trip! 

I was perusing the menu and couldn't decide what to have. Something about it seemed familiar so I thought what the heck and tried it.

It was soooo good. If I could have licked the plate I would have. I've never had grits before and wasn't sure what to expect but I would order it again. That said, I felt a little be off for a while after that - could be the combination of rich sauce and too many trips on Star Tours, who knows!


----------



## lindyv321

Thanks for all the advice about BB. We have decided that's where we want to go on our last night in the parks! Splitting meals may be the way to go too!


----------



## figment_jii

franandaj said:


> I never thought of doing this!  I'm sure that I could reheat the chicken in the oven so that it would be nice and crisp, and the rest would microwave well.  We need to do this next time we go!


I take a couple of plastic disposable containers (like the ones by Ziploc) to put the mashed potatoes, gravy, and green beans and then a Ziploc bag for the chicken and biscuits.  One trick I found last time was to ask for the gravy to be on the side.  They put it in a little bowl (which was easy to pour into the Ziploc) and then it won't accidentally get on the chicken and make the skin soggy by the time you get home.  I used my toaster oven to re-heat the chicken and the microwave for everything else.  It comes out pretty good!


----------



## Astylla

I just came to add we are a lovely lunch at Blue Bayou today and love their new menus. They feel more upscale and they light up from behind so very easy to read !

I couldn't get the best photo but now they open up and are illuminated from behind like a computer screen background with the menu on top. Very cool.


----------



## keahgirl8

franandaj said:


> I never thought of doing this!  I'm sure that I could reheat the chicken in the oven so that it would be nice and crisp, and the rest would microwave well.
> 
> We need to do this next time we go!



We did that on the last trip with that and the corn dogs!  My dad didn't go, so we we brought food home for him.  It was fun eating Disneyland food in my house!


----------



## keahgirl8

Astylla said:


> I just came to add we are a lovely lunch at Blue Bayou today and love their new menus. They feel more upscale and they light up from behind so very easy to read !
> 
> I couldn't get the best photo but now they open up and are illuminated from behind like a computer screen background with the menu on top. Very cool.



It took them long enough to come up with that!  It's so hard to see in there!


----------



## mmmears

Astylla said:


> I just came to add we are a lovely lunch at Blue Bayou today and love their new menus. They feel more upscale and they light up from behind so very easy to read !
> 
> I couldn't get the best photo but now they open up and are illuminated from behind like a computer screen background with the menu on top. Very cool.



Did they just change the physical menu (sounds really cool) or did they also change the items on the menu?


----------



## Astylla

The items are the same just the menu is illuminated and gives a more elegant vibe


----------



## Astylla

mmmears said:


> Did they just change the physical menu (sounds really cool) or did they also change the items on the menu?



Here's the best pic I could get , but it doesn't showcase how nice the menu looks in person.


----------



## tlovesdis

Carthay Circle WOC lunch package.  I had the tri-tip over blue cheese risotto and my niece had the bacon burger.





Treats we had at DL/DCA last week!


----------



## tlovesdis

Cove bar...Lobster Nachos are the best!





Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen for dinner.  We did soup and appetizers for our meal.  The best was the bacon wrapped shrimp!  YUMMY!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with *Figment's Diamond Sparkling Summer Trip, 2016*...

*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorite places to get a mid-afternoon or midnight snacks!  They always have a lot of really yummy choices.  (Although, they do run out of things, so if you wait to go until near closing, they may have run out.)

_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ - This is Figment's favorite dessert at Jolly Holiday.  The raspberries add a nice amount of tartness to the sweetness of the creme and cookie.  So good!





_Chocolate Eclair_ - Yummy!









_Strawberry Meyer Lemon Tart_ - Lemon custard with a little bit of strawberry and a shortbread cookie crust.  It was very good!





These are few other things that were available at Jolly Holiday.
_Red Velvet Whoopie Pie_





*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream*, Snack
Clarabelle's is always a great place to have a snack!  This time, Figment opted to have dessert before dinner.  While waiting for a table at the Cove Bar, Figment headed over to Clarabelle's for some ice cream.

_The Oswald_ - Two Scoops Ice Cream with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Cherry, Waffle Cup, and a Chocolate Dipped Banana.  Figment likes to get the Oswald with two scoops of Mocha Almond Fudge ice cream.  Messy, but good!





_Strawberry Sundae_ - Two Scoops Ice Cream with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Cherry, and Waffle Cup.  The whipped cream was a bit messy, but otherwise, the sundae was still very yummy.





*Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Snack*
After watching fireworks, Figment headed over to Jolly Holiday for a late night snack.  Along the way, he decided to get an ice cream sundae from Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor.

_Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae_ - Two Scoops of Mocha Almond Fudge Ice Cream and two Freshly Baked Chocolate Chip Cookies with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream and a Cherry.  This was really good!  (And it was especially fun to eat it while watching Paint the Night).





*Coke* *Corner*, Snack
As a mid-day snack, Figment got a hot dog with chili from Coke Corner.  He always likes the hot dogs at Disneyland!
_Hot Dog with Chili_


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up...*Figment's Diamond Sparkling Summer Trip, 2016*

*Treats, Candies, and Other Goodies*
As usual, there were lots of treats, candies, and other goodies throughout the resort.

_Annual Passholder Popcorn Bucket_ - The bucket costs $15 initially and AP holders can purchase refills for $1.  The bucket holds about the same amount as a regular box of popcorn.  Figment got a lot of popcorn on this trip!





_Finding Dory Caramel Apple_





_Finding Nemo Caramel Apple_





_Gourmet Apple: Chocolate Peanut Butter_ - So good, but very messy to eat and very sweet!









_60th Anniversary Mickey and Minnie Cake Pops_





_60th Anniversary Logo Cake Pop_





_Memorial Day Apple_ - I have to admit that the Memorial Day apples were kind of disappointing.  The top third of the apple was uncovered and they were smaller than the other apples.  I thought they would have done a normal apple and used three colors of sugar to get the red, white, and blue effect.





_Memorial Day Rice Crispie Treats_





_Memorial Day Marshmallow Wands_





_Chocolate Marshmallow Wands_





_Olaf Marshmallow Wands_


----------



## azdisneylover

I am pretty good about avoiding ice cream..... until I see the Mocha Almost Fudge Ice Cream on the menu, then all bets are off. That is my weakness! Love, love, love it!


----------



## Diznygrl

So, is it really called Mocha *ALMOST* Fudge??  When Figment wrote it twice I thought it was just the work of autocorrect not knowing she wanted to say ALMOND.


----------



## Musthavecoffee

Figment is making me hungry! Love the treats and wish the AP popcorn bucket deal would never end!


----------



## figment_jii

Nope, that one is all me!  For some reason, my fingers just typed "almost" instead of "almond".  I fixed it in the original post...


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> This time, Figment opted to have dessert before dinner.  While waiting for a table at the Cove Bar, Figment headed over to Clarabelle's for some ice cream.



I sure wish I could eat like figment! Lol. That is definitely the way to make sure to have room for dessert. I often can't find room for both a meal and dessert, but I have been known to solve this problem by having ice cream as lunch or dinner occasionally during my Disneyland vacation.


----------



## figment_jii

A fun Parks Blog posting on Macaroons versus Macarons, featuring both the Mickey Raspberry macaron and the Matterhorn macaroon!
*A Sweet Lesson: Macaroons vs. Macarons*

Another Parks Blog post, this time featuring "cool eats"!
*Cool Eats for Warm Days at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## keahgirl8

figment_jii said:


> A fun Parks Blog posting on Macaroons versus Macarons, featuring both the Mickey Raspberry macaron and the Matterhorn macaroon!
> *A Sweet Lesson: Macaroons vs. Macarons*
> 
> Another Parks Blog post, this time featuring "cool eats"!
> *Cool Eats for Warm Days at Disneyland Resort*



That looks great!  I wish I was going there this summer!


----------



## figment_jii

These all look pretty yummy!
*Try our Toffee Gourmet Treats this July at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Astylla

I looooove toffee!! I'm definitely trying something tomorrow !!


----------



## figment_jii

Me too!  I would try it I was there!  Please report back on how the treats tasted (so those of us that aren't there can live vicariously through you !)


----------



## Astylla

figment_jii said:


> Me too!  I would try it I was there!  Please report back on how the treats tasted (so those of us that aren't there can live vicariously through you !)



For sure I will! I'm already drooling at the pics while stuck in traffic lol.


----------



## Astylla

figment_jii said:


> Me too!  I would try it I was there!  Please report back on how the treats tasted (so those of us that aren't there can live vicariously through you !)



This is the Gourmet Marshmallow wand ( Toffee wand) from Pooh Corner. It is soooo tasty and the toffee is very buttery and just enough crisp. The chocolate coating is thick and the caramel plentiful fully covering the marshmallow. $4.99 before AP discount.


----------



## figment_jii

They always make it look so easy...
*DIY Apples With Character: ‘Finding Dory’-Inspired Apples*


----------



## figment_jii

Astylla said:


> This is the Gourmet Marshmallow wand ( Toffee wand) from Pooh Corner. It is soooo tasty and the toffee is very buttery and just enough crisp. The chocolate coating is thick and the caramel plentiful fully covering the marshmallow. $4.99 before AP discount.


Those look yummy!  I wonder if they use the same toffee that they make at the parks...


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just announced that the second Starbucks location in DTD opened today!
*Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Wakes Up to a New Starbucks*


----------



## Avery's mom

figment_jii said:


> The Parks Blog just announced that the second Starbucks location in DTD opened today!
> *Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort Wakes Up to a New Starbucks*



We arrive Wednesday at the DLH, and I was eagerly awaiting the opening day announcement of this location.  Thank you for the heads up


----------



## figment_jii

This one was from a few days ago, but ice cream is always a great topic!
*Complete Guide to Ice Cream at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

nvm


----------



## figment_jii

This month's gourmet treats are s'mores themed!
*S’mores Make the List for August Treats at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Kirbie

figment_jii said:


> This month's gourmet treats are s'mores themed!
> *S’mores Make the List for August Treats at Disneyland Resort*



YEEEEESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ADLFAN

figment_jii said:


> This month's gourmet treats are s'mores themed!
> *S’mores Make the List for August Treats at Disneyland Resort*



Did they also just "re introduce" the peaunt butter graham cracker sandwich that everyone's been missing??


----------



## Disney_Alli

That peanut butter square will be obtained while I am in Disneyland or bad things will happen... thankfully my husband is some kind of a mutant who doesn't like chocolate and peanut butter together so I'll have it all to myself.


----------



## goooof1

Disney_Alli said:


> ... thankfully my husband is some kind of a mutant who doesn't like chocolate and peanut butter together so I'll have it all to myself.




Mutants unite!!!  I don't want no peanut butter messing up my CHOCOLATE!!!   ......marshmallows, though...  a big, giant YES!!


----------



## Christina-B-Na

ADLFAN said:


> Did they also just "re introduce" the peaunt butter graham cracker sandwich that everyone's been missing??



I really hope this is true! One of my favs!


----------



## figment_jii

I remember reading that the previous peanut butter square was actually made by another company and sold by Disney, but the monthly featured gourmet treats are usually things that are made in-house.  It'll be interesting to see if these are the same treats that they used to have or if they've decided to make their own!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Those look yummy!  Did they taste as good as they looked?


----------



## figment_jii

A couple of different things...the Disney Food Blog has a review of the new peanut butter squares that debuted in the parks earlier this month.   
News: Chocolate-Covered Peanut Butter Sandwich Returns to Disneyland for a Trial Run

The Parks Blog also just posted a new entry about a HalloweenTime offering at Steakhouse 55 starting on September 30th.  The Jack Skellington strawberries look really cute!
*‘Trick or Tea’ Haunts Steakhouse 55 at Disneyland Hotel This Fall*


----------



## aroseinwintr

Does anyone have a photo of this ?
*World of Color Made with Magic Sipper*
I keep seeing it mentioned on menu's but I have no idea what it is.
Thanks so much for any info


----------



## disneyland addict13

aroseinwintr said:


> Does anyone have a photo of this ?
> *World of Color Made with Magic Sipper*
> I keep seeing it mentioned on menu's but I have no idea what it is.
> Thanks so much for any info


----------



## rentayenta

disneyland addict13 said:


>




I want this. Where can I get one?


----------



## disneyland addict13

rentayenta said:


> I want this. Where can I get one?


 
From Disney:

“World of Color” sipper locations include:


Glow Carts throughout Disney California Adventure park
Smokejumpers Grill
Mad T Party
Studio Catering Co.
Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill
Pacific Wharf Café
Lucky Fortune Cookery
Fillmore’s Taste-In
Cove Bar
Paradise Garden Grill
Bayside Brews
The sipper without a beverage is $25.00 (tax included) or $28.00 with a beverage (including fountain soda, frozen carbonated beverages and frozen lemonade).

I believe they are also included with the World of Color dessert party.


----------



## rentayenta

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## figment_jii

disneyland addict13 said:


> I believe they are also included with the World of Color dessert party.


From the early reviews that I had read, they were only giving the sippers to children at the WoC dessert party.  One blogger said they asked if they could have one too and were told they were only for the children (they weren't drinking the alcohol either, but that didn't change the answer).

In addition to the WoC Made with Magic sipper, there is also a Chernabog Made with Magic Sipper over in DL.  It's roughly the same price, although if you buy it at CS location that honors the AP discount, you can get the AP discount on the sipper too.


----------



## BriannaRuth

figment_jii said:


> From the early reviews that I had read, they were only giving the sippers to children at the WoC dessert party.  One blogger said they asked if they could have one too and were told they were only for the children (they weren't drinking the alcohol either, but that didn't change the answer).


Right -- I asked if I could get one and was told they were only for kids.  I was only joking but I didn't see any adults with them when we went last week.


----------



## aroseinwintr

Thanks for the picture and great info. 
I sort of wish adults got them at the desert party.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I had the peanut butter square. It was awesome!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling End of the Celebration Trip, 2016*
Figment and family decided to make one last trip down to Disneyland for the Diamond Anniversary Celebration before it ends.   

*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is a great spot to have a yummy lunch and soak up the atmosphere of New Orleans Square at the same time.  The rail side tables have an excellent view of the area, so we always request one at check-in.

_Mint Julep_ - Figment always gets a Mint Julep at Cafe Orleans.  It's great because there are free refills!





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of garlic and Parmesan cheese and the remoulade is really tasty (you can ask for extra).





_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Even when it's warm outside, this soup is still yummy!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with white rice.  This can be either an appetizer or entree, but Figment had it as his entree this time.  It's very filling and so tasty!





_"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - Fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  This is Figment's favorite salad at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of good flavor and variety of ingredients.





*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Sunday Brunch
This is Figment's traditional last meal at Disneyland, but this time he went for dinner.  He sat inside so he could enjoy the live music while eating!

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Brennan's!





_Soups 1-1-1 _ - Trio of Gumbo Ya-Ya, Louisiana Soup of the Day (Tomato & Artichoke Bisque) & Chicken Etouffée Soup.  All three soups were really good.  The soup of the day was very simliar to the Tomato Basil soup at Jolly Holiday.  The Gumbo had a deep rich flavor and the etouffée was spicy, but yummy!





_Pasta Jambalaya_ - Gulf shrimp, andouille sausage, roasted chicken, creole seasoning with spinach fettuccine.  The Jambalaya has quiet a kick, but very good flavor and quite a good sized portion.





_Pork Torchon Dole®_ - Slow-roasted pork, corn bread pudding, Cajun slaw, BBQ mango glaze.  The flavor was good (on the sweet side, but not overly sweet), but it would have been better if it had been warmer (it was served a little above room temperature).





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” barbecue sauce and andouille sausage grits. That night's chef liked the heat; it was pretty spicy, but still yummy!





*French Market*, Lunch
Figment had lunch at the French Market, another great spot for a meal plus guest-watching. 

_French Market Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, and Seasonal Vegetables served with a Roll.  The chicken was very tender and moist.  Not spicy, but lots of good flavor!





_French Dip Sandwich_ - Thinly sliced Roast Beef with Crispy Onion Straws and a Horseradish Mayonnaise on a Potato Roll, with in-house Seasoned Cajun Chips and Au Jus and a Mint Julep.  The sandwich is yummy and the chips have a bit of a bite.


----------



## 5forMickey

I want to be adopted into Figment's family ..... they know how to have fun and eat well!!!


----------



## GatorChris

figment_jii said:


> *Figment's Diamond Sparkling End of the Celebration Trip, 2016*
> Figment and family decided to make one last trip down to Disneyland for the Diamond Anniversary Celebration before it ends.
> 
> *Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
> Cafe Orleans is a great spot to have a yummy lunch and soak up the atmosphere of New Orleans Square at the same time.  The rail side tables have an excellent view of the area, so we always request one at check-in.
> 
> _Mint Julep_ - Figment always gets a Mint Julep at Cafe Orleans.  It's great because there are free refills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of garlic and Parmesan cheese and the remoulade is really tasty (you can ask for extra).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  Even when it's warm outside, this soup is still yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with white rice.  This can be either an appetizer or entree, but Figment had it as his entree this time.  It's very filling and so tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - Fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  This is Figment's favorite salad at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of good flavor and variety of ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Sunday Brunch
> This is Figment's traditional last meal at Disneyland, but this time he went for dinner.  He sat inside so he could enjoy the live music while eating!
> 
> _Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Brennan's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Soups 1-1-1 _ - Trio of Gumbo Ya-Ya, Louisiana Soup of the Day (Tomato & Artichoke Bisque) & Chicken Etouffée Soup.  All three soups were really good.  The soup of the day was very simliar to the Tomato Basil soup at Jolly Holiday.  The Gumbo had a deep rich flavor and the etouffée was spicy, but yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pasta Jambalaya_ - Gulf shrimp, andouille sausage, roasted chicken, creole seasoning with spinach fettuccine.  The Jambalaya has quiet a kick, but very good flavor and quite a good sized portion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pork Torchon Dole®_ - Slow-roasted pork, corn bread pudding, Cajun slaw, BBQ mango glaze.  The flavor was good (on the sweet side, but not overly sweet), but it would have been better if it had been warmer (it was served a little above room temperature).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” barbecue sauce and andouille sausage grits. That night's chef liked the heat; it was pretty spicy, but still yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *French Market*, Lunch
> Figment had lunch at the French Market, another great spot for a meal plus guest-watching.
> 
> _French Market Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, and Seasonal Vegetables served with a Roll.  The chicken was very tender and moist.  Not spicy, but lots of good flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _French Dip Sandwich_ - Thinly sliced Roast Beef with Crispy Onion Straws and a Horseradish Mayonnaise on a Potato Roll, with in-house Seasoned Cajun Chips and Au Jus and a Mint Julep.  The sandwich is yummy and the chips have a bit of a bite.



Did Figment need a Prilosec after all that Cajun food? 

Looks so yummy. Especially Ralph Brennan's. If RB wasn't as expensive as Blue Bayou, I'd probably eat there a lot.


----------



## tlovesdis

I think next week I am finally going to have to try the BBQ Shrimp & Grits!  I've been wanting to try it for a while now, but usually end up with a salad and some gumbo.  That pic looks good!!


----------



## figment_jii

5forMickey said:


> I want to be adopted into Figment's family ..... they know how to have fun and eat well!!!






GatorChris said:


> Did Figment need a Prilosec after all that Cajun food? Looks so yummy. Especially Ralph Brennan's. If RB wasn't as expensive as Blue Bayou, I'd probably eat there a lot.


French Market is pretty mild, but Brennan's can vary depending on the day.  This time, it was on the spicy side, but most times it's closer to mild-spicy.  Sometimes around the holidays they offer a deal on gift certificates (e.g., buy $100 and get a $25 bonus one), which can help with the cost, plus they offer an AP discount.



tlovesdis said:


> I think next week I am finally going to have to try the BBQ Shrimp & Grits!  I've been wanting to try it for a while now, but usually end up with a salad and some gumbo.  That pic looks good!!


The BBQ Shrimp & Grits is my favorite!  I have to admit though, the "grits" are nothing like the grits I've found elsewhere.  These are really smooth and creamy, without any "gritty" bits.


----------



## Astylla

GatorChris said:


> Did Figment need a Prilosec after all that Cajun food?
> 
> Looks so yummy. Especially Ralph Brennan's. If RB wasn't as expensive as Blue Bayou, I'd probably eat there a lot.



RB is one of my favorites honestly , the quality has really upped it's game from the first few years I started eating there.
The prices are really not that high for the resort area and quality of food when some of the other places like ESPN bar are your run of the mill everyday bar fare. Not that it's a bad thing but it's nice to have some variety too , to each their own but I'm a sucker for spicy and cajun food though have yet to ever do Sunday brunch ironically!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling End of the Celebration Trip, 2016, Continued...

Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
It was kind of warm during the day, but by dinner time it had cooled down enough to eat outside.

_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese and fresh Tomatoes.  So good!





_Deep Fried Pickle Spears_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  Figment highly recommends this appetizer!  It's his favorite item on the menu.





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  A very rich, but yummy, soup!





_Walt's Favorite Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This is Figment's favorite entree at Carnations.





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
Figment decided to have the last meal of the trip at River Belle Terrace (that way, if there were left overs he could take them home for dinner!).

_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Potato Salad.  The ribs were still really good and very tender.





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Tater Tots.





*Jolly Holiday*, Lunch
_Chocolate Eclair_ - Still very yummy!





_Strawberry Meyer Lemon Tart_ - Lemon custard with a little bit of strawberry and a shortbread cookie crust.  A nice light summer dessert!





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ - Raspberry and a raspberry creme between two Mickey shaped macarons.  So good!





_Pineapple Upside Down Bundt Cake_ - The cake was very moist with a fairly good amount of pineapple flavor.


----------



## lindyv321

Figment you are killing me with all these amazing eats!!

We have never done a TS meal inside either of the parks but I'm contemplating Carnation Cafe for a late lunch/early dinner on the night we are going to the Halloween party. It's either that or Plaza Inn.... Having ADR's stresses me out for some reason.. I don't like the thought of dropping what we are doing to go eat


----------



## figment_jii

We've had a early dinner at Carnation Cafe ahead of the MHP in the past.  It's fun and Carnation is a relatively quick meal (<60 minutes).  Lunch and dinner have the same menu, so it doesn't really matter when you go.  I would make a reservation for somewhere between 4:00 and 5:00 pm, depending on whether you wanted to get to the Toontown Pre-Party early or not (assuming it's happening this year and that's still an unknown).


----------



## lindyv321

figment_jii said:


> We've had a early dinner at Carnation Cafe ahead of the MHP in the past.  It's fun and Carnation is a relatively quick meal (<60 minutes).  Lunch and dinner have the same menu, so it doesn't really matter when you go.  I would make a reservation for somewhere between 4:00 and 5:00 pm, depending on whether you wanted to get to the Toontown Pre-Party early or not (assuming it's happening this year and that's still an unknown).



That's what I was thinking... The chicken fried chicken (no gravy lol) looks amazing but Plaza Inn is a bucket list place. We've never eaten there.... I need to make a chart for our three days and get it figured out!


----------



## ADLFAN

Noticed a change at the Plaza Inn on our recent trip, the delicious green beans have been replaced with CORN! I wasn't impressed. I asked about the change and the CM said that it was 'seasonal'. Yes, canned corn season is finally here! Suspiciously, last year at the same time, and I'm fairly sure for a long time, it WAS green bean season, and they were fabulous...


----------



## tlovesdis

ADLFAN said:


> Noticed a change at the Plaza Inn on our recent trip, the delicious green beans have been replaced with CORN! I wasn't impressed. I asked about the change and the CM said that it was 'seasonal'. Yes, canned corn season is finally here! Suspiciously, last year at the same time, and I'm fairly sure for a long time, it WAS green bean season, and they were fabulous...



Bummer!  We were there in June and we had green beans.  We're eating there next week and I am not a big fan of canned corn!  Maybe I will just ask for extra mash and gravy no corn!  LOL


----------



## keahgirl8

figment_jii said:


> We've had a early dinner at Carnation Cafe ahead of the MHP in the past.  It's fun and Carnation is a relatively quick meal (<60 minutes).  Lunch and dinner have the same menu, so it doesn't really matter when you go.  I would make a reservation for somewhere between 4:00 and 5:00 pm, depending on whether you wanted to get to the Toontown Pre-Party early or not (assuming it's happening this year and that's still an unknown).



I love Carnation!  Last trip, we shared the pickles, the baked potato soup, and the chili.  Everything was delicious, but I think we wished we had more baked potato soup!


----------



## figment_jii

They've announced the September theme for the gourmet treats!
*Peanut Butter Pretzel Gourmet Treats Return to the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

I forgot to take a photo of the Plaza Inn Fried Chicken dinner, but it did come with corn a few weeks ago.  The corn was fine and it had little bits of diced red bell peppers added for color.  I do think the green beans were better (in general), but perhaps it's a cost issue or a quality issue (we had some truly awful green beans at the French Market a few trips back).


----------



## keahgirl8

figment_jii said:


> I forgot to take a photo of the Plaza Inn Fried Chicken dinner, but it did come with corn a few weeks ago.  The corn was fine and it had little bits of diced red bell peppers added for color.  I do think the green beans were better (in general), but perhaps it's a cost issue or a quality issue (we had some truly awful green beans at the French Market a few trips back).



Honestly, with the drought in California, our produce has suffered.  I'm not sure if that affects the green beans, or even if they're local, but it could be the case.


----------



## crystal1313

lindyv321 said:


> Figment you are killing me with all these amazing eats!!
> 
> We have never done a TS meal inside either of the parks but I'm contemplating Carnation Cafe for a late lunch/early dinner on the night we are going to the Halloween party. It's either that or Plaza Inn.... Having ADR's stresses me out for some reason.. I don't like the thought of dropping what we are doing to go eat



We did that a couple years ago before the MHP.  It worked out great.  By the time we were done eating at Carnation, we went straight to Toontown and only waited less then 10 minutes before it was open.  Couldn't have timed it more perfectly!  Then we didn't have to worry about wasting precious party time eating dinner!


----------



## lindyv321

Omg the chocolate pretzel treats look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Happyjenz

lindyv321 said:


> Figment you are killing me with all these amazing eats!!
> 
> We have never done a TS meal inside either of the parks but I'm contemplating Carnation Cafe for a late lunch/early dinner on the night we are going to the Halloween party. It's either that or Plaza Inn.... Having ADR's stresses me out for some reason.. I don't like the thought of dropping what we are doing to go eat


You only need reservations for breakfast at Plaza Inn, other than that, for lunch or dinner you just show up . Enjoy!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Diamond Sparkling End of the Celebration Trip, 2016, Continued...

Snacks & Candies*, Various Candy Shops
_Mickey S'More Square & Mickey Peanut Butter Sandwhich_ - Both are new and made on-site.  Figment only tried the Peanut Butter Sandwich and it was outstanding!  It has a really thick layer of peanut butter covered in chocolate.  The peanuts on top give it a nice little crunch.  Figment really hopes they make this a permanent addition to the candy offerings in DLR.













_S'More Rice Cripsie & Honey Pot Rice Crispie Treats_





_S'More Marshmallow Wand_





_Dory, Nemo, Elliott, and S'More Gourmet Apple_





_Sorcerer Mickey, Regular Mickey, Minnie, Diamond Celebration Mickey & Minnie Apples_





_Back of the Elliott Apple_





_Elliott Apple_ - So cute!













*Souvies*
_Crush Sipper_, Award Wiener





*Frozen Pre-Show Package*, Snack
Figment decided to splurge and do the Frozen Live at the Hyperion pre-show package.  Each guest gets a lanyard that includes a collectible pin!  The lanyard (along with the wristband) is used to keep track of who is allowed into and out of Stage 17.  Inside, it's still set-up largely like Olaf's Snow Fest (except no more snow).  Guests can have unlimited popcorn and shaved ice.  Each guest over 21 yets one alcoholic drink ticket (wine or beer).

_Shaved Ice_ - There were three different flavors of shaved ice: Elsa's Blue Winter Blast, Olaf's Summertime Dream, and Sven's "Root Deer" Float.  Elsa's Blue Winter Blast was blue raspberry.  Olaf's Summertime Dream was orange flavored with a drizzle of cream and popping boba.  Sven's "Root Deer" float was root beer flavored with cherry popping boba.  All three were good, but Olaf's and Sven's were the favorites!









_Popcorn_ - Guests could also pick-up bags of popcorn (as many as you wanted).  It tasted like regular Disneyland popcorn.





_Mango Apple Cider_ - The non-aloholic beverage choice was Martinelli's Mango Apple Cider.  It was surprisingly tart.





About 25 minutes before the show was slated to start, they did the magical moment when it "snows".  After that, it's time to walk over to the Hyperion Theater.  The package guests file into the theater on the left side (opposite of where everyone else is).  We sat in the second section of the orchestra, in the first row behind the low wall.  It gave us a great view of the show and we could still easily see everything.


----------



## Disney Dudette

Figment_jii, That mickey peanut butter sandwich looks amazing!!  I hope they still have it on our next visit  Do you mind me asking how much the Frozen pre-show package costs?  It looks like something my daughters would enjoy!  Thanks for all of your food reviews. I always enjoy them!


----------



## figment_jii

The Frozen pre-show package was $49 per person (plus tax), but they appear to have discontinued it as of yesterday.  Hopefully it'll return at some point in the future.


----------



## GatorChris

Those ribs at River Belle don't look as good as the ones at Big Thunder Ranch did. And the big minus, no all you can eat! Man, I'd love to have that place back. 

I remember the meat loaf at Carnation Cafe being a little larger in portion than the picture shows. I remember it being very filling, but that picture of the portion looks like I'd be heading out for candy later.


----------



## figment_jii

I think the ribs are pretty similar between the Big Thunder BBQ and RBT.  It might depend on the batch you get and how dark the coloring is, but the flavoring is pretty similar to me.  You're right, it's not AYCTE anymore, but I find that six ribs is more than enough for me (I usually three or so, plus the sides and take the rest home).

Regarding the meatloaf, I didn't notice that it seemed any smaller than it had the past several trips.  I left feeling about the same amount of full as usual.  It's possible that the angle of the photo makes it hard to tell the general thickness of the piece.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Thanks for doing such a great review of the Frozen Pre-Show Package @figment_jii Hubby and I did it August 23rd and really enjoyed it. We also liked Sven's and Olaf's shave ice the best! We sat in the same spot too and had a great view of the show and were able to enjoy the characters who came out into the audience.


----------



## figment_jii

So many yummy HalloweenTime offerings in this latest Parks Blog Posting!
*Spellbinding Sweets and Treats: Your Guide to Eats During Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just announced the dates for this year's Holiday Season.  In that posting, they confirmed that there will be a holiday themed food festival this year!


> Guests will enjoy delicious, internationally inspired food and beverage at 14 themed festival marketplaces, and the young and young-at-heart will celebrate with some of their favorite Disney Characters.


*Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Return November 10 through January 8 with New ‘World of Color,’ Festival of Holidays and More*


----------



## jammyjam25

Just catching up and @figment_jii that Elliott apple is SO cute!


----------



## figment_jii

I think Elliott is my favorite looking apple so far!  He was so cute.  I felt almost bad eating him!  It seemed like a really labor intensive apple to make, so I wouldn't be surprised if they've already stopped making them in favor of the HalloweenTime ones.


----------



## figment_jii

Two of the specialy food and beverage items for the Final Check-Out at Tower of Terror:
*Celebrate the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror Final Check-Out With Two Specialty Eats at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## figment_jii

Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen is doing a special three course prix fixe dinner on September 23rd, 28th, and 30th!
http://www.rbjazzkitchen.com/menus_display.php?id=319


----------



## love2go2disney2

My 11 year old son,is so excited to try the hot dog! our first day at Disneyland will be January 2nd!!


----------



## Lone Star*

hey foodies! Do you know if there will be any special Fall treats still being offered Nov 6-9th?


----------



## figment_jii

Lone Star* said:


> hey foodies! Do you know if there will be any special Fall treats still being offered Nov 6-9th?


The items that are specifically for Halloween time are likely to disappear right after Halloween, but some of the more non-Halloween Fall items might still be around.  They are also likely to introduce some new items for the Holidays, but those might not appear until the Holidays start.


----------



## lindyv321

We have an ADR for Carnation Cafe on 9/26 before the Halloween party!

Sunday 9/25 I'm planning on Jolly Holiday/Little Red Wagon for lunch

River Belle Terrace/Hungry Bear for dinner

Monday 9/26 just snacks since we have the above mentioned ADR 

Tuesday 9/27 I have no clue! We will be at DCA so maybe pizza or Smokejumpers for lunch then Flo's for dinner?? I'm not exactly sure how Tuesday is gonna go since it's our last day and we are going to trying to get RSR FP's for a night ride but probably won't be there all day


----------



## figment_jii

Sounds like a good selection of places!  While it hasn't seem terribly busy to me, just note that River Belle Terrace is a TS location at lunch and dinner.


----------



## franandaj

Last month I was at DCA with friends and we had lunch at my favorite QS place in the park Paradise Garden Grill.

I had the Spicy Meatball (the menu used to read Kefta, but I guess not many people knew what that was) with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Tzatziki and Cucumber Salad. This is one of my favorite meals on property.  





Another friend had the Lemon Oregano Chicken also with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Tzatziki and Cucumber Salad.





And our last friend got the Spicy Meatballs with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Chimichurri, and Cucumber Salad.


----------



## lindyv321

figment_jii said:


> Sounds like a good selection of places!  While it hasn't seem terribly busy to me, just note that River Belle Terrace is a TS location at lunch and dinner.



I meant French Market not River Belle!

That meal from Paradise Grill looks amazing!!! Maybe that will be where we eat Tuesday when we are in DCA and the kids can have pizza from right next door!


----------



## crystal1313

@figment_jii , I would love your thoughts/opinion on the gumbo from Royal Street Veranda if you have tried it!


----------



## franandaj

lindyv321 said:


> That meal from Paradise Grill looks amazing!!! Maybe that will be where we eat Tuesday when we are in DCA and the kids can have pizza from right next door!



It's a great location.  The seating is for both restaurants.  They also have a Gyro and a Greek Salad.


----------



## figment_jii

I haven't had the Royal Street Veranda gumbo is quite a while, but I recall it being very different from the one at Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans.  It's a steak gumbo (instead of chicken and andouille sausage), so it's much darker in color.  My notes says that it had good flavor, but there was a slight bite (and the bread bowl was a pretty typical bread bowl).


----------



## keahgirl8

franandaj said:


> Last month I was at DCA with friends and we had lunch at my favorite QS place in the park Paradise Garden Grill.
> 
> I had the Spicy Meatball (the menu used to read Kefta, but I guess not many people knew what that was) with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Tzatziki and Cucumber Salad. This is one of my favorite meals on property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another friend had the Lemon Oregano Chicken also with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Tzatziki and Cucumber Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our last friend got the Spicy Meatballs with Pita, Rice Pilaf, Chimichurri, and Cucumber Salad.



This makes me really happy!  I thought I read that place was closing!



crystal1313 said:


> @figment_jii , I would love your thoughts/opinion on the gumbo from Royal Street Veranda if you have tried it!



You didn't ask me, but I love the veggie gumbo from there!  I haven't had the ones with meat, but it's delicious!  You can also get it without the bread bowl.  I know, I know...why would anyone do that.  I love bread bowls, but sometimes that's just too much food for me.


----------



## 2SillyBirds

Has anyone tried the Fall Menu item - Loaded Potatoes at the River Belle Terrace?  I have a reservation before MHP but I am not sure if it would be worth a whole sit down meal or if I should go for something quicker.  Pictures would also be great if you have them.  Thanks!!!


----------



## crystal1313

figment_jii said:


> I haven't had the Royal Street Veranda gumbo is quite a while, but I recall it being very different from the one at Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans.  It's a steak gumbo (instead of chicken and andouille sausage), so it's much darker in color.  My notes says that it had good flavor, but there was a slight bite (and the bread bowl was a pretty typical bread bowl).





keahgirl8 said:


> You didn't ask me, but I love the veggie gumbo from there!  I haven't had the ones with meat, but it's delicious!  You can also get it without the bread bowl.  I know, I know...why would anyone do that.  I love bread bowls, but sometimes that's just too much food for me.



Thank you both!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## keahgirl8

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you both!  I really appreciate it!



You're welcome!  Oh...I wish I had some right now.  I didn't even get it on the last trip, because even though it was November, it was weirdly hot!


----------



## Lone Star*

figment_jii said:


> The items that are specifically for Halloween time are likely to disappear right after Halloween, but some of the more non-Halloween Fall items might still be around.  They are also likely to introduce some new items for the Holidays, but those might not appear until the Holidays start.



It would be a bonus to experience a few Fall and/or Holiday treats! thank you!


----------



## allsaintsatx

franandaj said:


> Last month I was at DCA with friends and we had lunch at my favorite QS place in the park Paradise Garden Grill.



That's our favorite! And, added bonus, it's adjacent to Boardwalk Pizza so our kid can get a slice and we can not get a slice.


----------



## figment_jii

Two news bits for Downtown Disney!
*Catch the Cupcake Wave! Sprinkles Arrives in Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort in November*

Tickets for Ralph Brennan's Haunted Gingerbread Workshops went on sale this morning.
*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*


----------



## lindyv321

Our last two days I've gotten to try some things that were on my bucket list! Today is our last day here so I'll share soon...


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Two negative reviews. (Sorry to be a downer): 

1. River Belle Terrace 

If you are a strict vegetarian thinking of going to River Belle Terrace, I recommend not going. 

My friend who is vegan wanted to try the BBQ tofu at River Belle Terrace. Upon ordering, they told us that it is fried in the same fryer as the meat, but they could bake it for us. We went with that option, and ordered tater tots - they didn't mention anything about those, so we thought those would be safe. About 10 minutes later, the server comes back to let us know that the tots are also fried in the fryer with meat. My friend just said "whatever" and said he'll take the tater tots, we just won't come back here again. 

When we got our plates, it was literally just cubed tofu straight from the package, with a little seasoning salt on top and the side of tots. No BBQ sauce, no browning, nothing.  It did not look like they baked it at all, and it was room temperature.  While I was sort of annoyed with my friend (because we do order fries from other places sometimes and they definitely use one fryer), the attempt at a vegetarian meal here was just plain sad and a terrible value, even for Disney. I just kept laughing at the sheer ridiculousness of just cubing up plain tofu, and serving that for $20 - I couldn't believe that they would literally just plop plain tofu and call that an entree.  Why even have a vegetarian option if you're not going to take the steps to make it actually vegetarian?! I can't imagine, many people who are not vegetarians ordering it.  

2. Frozen Cherry Coke near Stage 17

This was terrible! It tasted just stale and flat, like it was missing carbonation. I threw 90% of it away.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Two negative reviews. (Sorry to be a downer):
> 
> 1. River Belle Terrace
> 
> If you are a strict vegetarian thinking of going to River Belle Terrace, I recommend not going.
> 
> My friend who is vegan wanted to try the BBQ tofu at River Belle Terrace. Upon ordering, they told us that it is fried in the same fryer as the meat, but they could bake it for us. We went with that option, and ordered tater tots - they didn't mention anything about those, so we thought those would be safe. About 10 minutes later, the server comes back to let us know that the tots are also fried in the fryer with meat. My friend just said "whatever" and said he'll take the tater tots, we just won't come back here again.
> 
> When we got our plates, it was literally just cubed tofu straight from the package, with a little seasoning salt on top and the side of tots. No BBQ sauce, no browning, nothing.  It did not look like they baked it at all, and it was room temperature.  While I was sort of annoyed with my friend (because we do order fries from other places sometimes and they definitely use one fryer), the attempt at a vegetarian meal here was just plain sad and a terrible value, even for Disney. I just kept laughing at the sheer ridiculousness of just cubing up plain tofu, and serving that for $20 - I couldn't believe that they would literally just plop plain tofu and call that an entree.  Why even have a vegetarian option if you're not going to take the steps to make it actually vegetarian?! I can't imagine, many people who are not vegetarians ordering it.
> 
> 2. Frozen Cherry Coke near Stage 17
> 
> This was terrible! It tasted just stale and flat, like it was missing carbonation. I threw 90% of it away.



That is just crazy!  I ate there last year and wasn't really impressed, but I wouldn't expect that.


----------



## figment_jii

Figment's review of the Blue Bayou Mickey's Halloween Party Dining Package has been posted in the Figment's HalloweenTime Trip Reports thread!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fi...16-including-mhp.3441529/page-4#post-56542923


----------



## cruisehopeful

figment_jii said:


> Figment's review of the Blue Bayou Mickey's Halloween Party Dining Package has been posted in the Figment's HalloweenTime Trip Reports thread!
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fi...16-including-mhp.3441529/page-4#post-56542923


Tell Figment thanks for me.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Escapades (October 2016)*
Figment and his family went to Disneyland to celebrate HalloweenTime.  It was sad to see of the sparkly blue 60th Anniversary decorations gone, but HalloweenTime is one of Figment’s favorite times of the year.  He went to the first Mickey's Halloween Party (lots of fun) and, of course, tried lots of yummy foods!

*Cove Bar*, Lunch
Figment returned to the Cove Bar, this time for lunch.  The wait was about 45 minutes (they did ask if we wanted a table in the sun, which were less popular and had a shorter wait, but we said we'd rather wait for a table in the shade).  They were't doing the text message system, so we had to wait in line.  We were seated at almost the same table as the previous visit (it would have been great for World of Color!).

_Fajita Quesadilla Rolls_ - Grilled Flour Tortilla rolled with Chicken, Onions, Peppers, and Jack and Cheddar Cheese with Guajillo Sauce, Chipotle Crema, and Avocado Relish.  These rolls had good flavor and weren't very spicy.  





_CB Lobster Nachos_ - Tender Lobster Pieces atop fresh House-made Tortilla Chips with Black Beans, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crema, and our Signature Aged Cheddar and Oaxaca Cheese Sauce.  These are Figment's favorite item at the Cove Bar.  Lots of yummy lobster!









_Trio of Tri-Tip Sliders_ - Mojo Criollo with Crispy Onions, Barbecue with Tangy Slaw, and Bacon with Arugula and Blue Cheese served on Toasted Brioche.  These were new to Figment.  The sliders were very tender and had good flavor.  His favorite was the Mojo Criollo with Cripsy Onions!





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch.  It has great food and it's a great place to people watch.  Along with the regular menu, they did have a few special HalloweenTime offerings.









_Mint Julep_ - This is Figment's favorite drink at Cafe Orleans!





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  Every meal at Cafe Orleans should start with the Pommes Frites!  They're so good!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage, and Tasso Ham served with Louisiana Rice.  This is Figment's other favorite item at Cafe Orleans.  The gumbo has a nice deep flavor, with lots of big chunks of chicken, sausage, and ham.  Yum!





_Grilled Flat Iron Steak_ - Roasted Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Haricot Vert, and Peppercorn-Cognac Sauce.  Figment had this previously and really liked it, so he made sure to have it again this year.  The steak was very tender and the sauce was really yummy.  The deep fried scallion was kind of odd...but it made for a very impressive presentation!







cruisehopeful said:


> Tell Figment thanks for me.


Will do!


----------



## ADLFAN

I really gotta stop reading this thread before lunch time! That Cafe Orleans meal looks perfect!


----------



## princesszelda

Your food is making me excited for my trip


----------



## disneyobsessed808

I just finished a weekend at the Disneyland Resort. While I ate a lot of food, only remember to take pictures of one meal. Fortunately it was the best one...Napa Rose chef's counter. 

Before I get to that, the other highlights were the Plaza Inn and Whitewater snacks. I had Fried Chicken (just got two ala carte breasts and a salad), but I also tried the special rainbow cake and the pot roast. All of those were delicious. At Whitewater snacks, I got a Carnitas burger, which was a burger topped with carnitas pork, guac and pico de gallo. It was meat overload, but pretty good for a Disney burger. 

Now, onto the good stuff...

I've eaten at the Chef's Counter on at least 6 or 7 occasions. The first experiences were amazing - some of the best food I ever had was. My last visit and this visit were just good, but not as great as previously. I was disappointed that Chef Sutton wasn't there, but the chefs were very nice. They asked for our allergies and dislikes. I told them no seafood and meats cooked medium rare. My dining partner has a crab allergy.

Amuse bouche - Sweet potato puree with cranberries and bacon bits (or dust as they called it). Delicious. While it reminded me of eating baby food especially coming out of a jar, the puree was surprisingly good. 






First course - Beet salad with haricot vert, taleggio crouton, honeycomb. This was fine. It's a beet salad and they were cooked well, and it was delicious, but wasn't particularly remarkable. I was about a third of the way through the dish, when I noticed a very small (like quarter inch) worm crawling on the plate. I know these things happen, especially organic, fresh food, but it sort of freaked me out. I told the waiter and they took it back to make a new plate, but I was sort of annoyed that I didn't get an apology of any sort.

https://scontent-dft4-2.xx.fbcdn.ne...=746e13221136cff8122f3c1362e04784&oe=58AA26C2





Second course: Fried squash blossoms filled with artisanal cheeses, mushrooms and a romesco sauce. This was a good dish as well. The squash blossoms were nicely fried and the stuffing was delicious.






Third course - Gnocchi with mushrooms. This was good, again, but not remarkable. The problem is that it didn't seem like something I couldn't make myself. 






At this point, I was getting annoyed that I had received three vegetarian courses in a row. My dining partner, had a non-vegetable protein with each of his courses, and the couple next to us also had a meat or seafood dish for each of their courses. It's not that I hate vegetables or vegetarian food, quite the opposite. My partner is vegetarian, and I mostly eat vegetarian at home and when out with him. He happened to be out of the country, and I wanted to be able to enjoy a omnivorous meal. Seeing the plates that my countermates were getting just made me a little jealous of their meat.  After this course, I was starting to get a little grumpy and just pouting that my next course better not be a vegetarian course.

Next we had a cup of portobello cappuccino bisque. I have had it before and it was a good as usually. Deep mushroom flavor but pretty light, rather than a rich creamy soup

Fourth course - Beef short rib. At this point I was mainly thankful that I got meat. This was great, and almost made up for the previous progression of courses. The meat was rich and tender:






Fifth/Dessert course. For this course they let you choose your dessert or they will ask you if you want to be surprised. I wanted cheese, so I went with a cheese plate. Unfortunately, I forgot to take a picture, but I got three tastings, a soft cheese, a pecorino, and a blue cheddar cheese. It came with fruit preserves, sliced bread, and currants.  This was a nice ending to the meal. 

Overall, it was a good meal. Not the best meal I had had there, but by no means bad.


----------



## rentayenta

Great review! I enjoy my veggies too but am a terrible carnivore and would also be disappointed with 3 vegetarian courses.


----------



## figment_jii

Continuing with...*Figment’s Halloween Escapades (October 2016)*

*Alfresco Tasting Terrace*, Dinner
Figment tried something new this trip!  After having a great experience at the Cove Bar (and previously at the Carthay Lounge), Figment decided to give the Alfresco Tasting Terrace a try.  It's a big out of the way (above the Wine Country Trattoria) and very small (only a dozen or so tables), but it was really good!  Like the other lounges, it features a small plates menu.





_Grilled Shrimp and Spanish Chorizo_ - Caramelized onions and crostini.  This was probably Figment's favorite item at the Terrace.  The shrimp were very tender and the chorizo was very flavorful.  





_Charcuterie and Cheese Board_ - Prosciutto di Parma, Spanish-style Chorizo, Gorgonzola Blue Cheese, Fontina, Green Olives, Marinated Mushrooms, Walnuts, and Dry-cured Black Beldi Olives.  There were so many yummy things on the board!  Figment liked pretty much everything, including the blue cheese (which is very unusual).









_Flatbread Two Ways_ - One half had proscuitto, tomatoes and green olives, and the other half had goat cheese, figs, and balsamic reduction.  Half of the flat bread was good (prosciutto), but it was a little dougher than most flatbreads (it was closer to a normal pizza dough thickness).





_Aged Cheddar Risotto Bites_ - Roasted garlic herb aioli and marinara sauce.  These were really good!  





Overall, Figment really like the Alfresco Tasting Terrace and is looking forward to going back (although, it might not be a good place to dine when it's cold out).

*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
Figment started a new traditional last trip by having his last meal at River Belle Terrace.  That way, he can take any left over ribs home for dinner!  The ribs are "fall off the bone" tender and have really good flavor.  He likes the tater tots, cole slaw, and potato salad sides the best!









*Plaza Inn*, Lunch
_Fried Chicken Dinner_ - Fried Chicken, Corn, Mashed Potatoes, Biscuit and Gravy.  Figment really likes the Fried Chicken dinner at the Paaza Inn.  (You can buy an additional piece of chicken for $4.)





*Bengal BBQ*, Snack
Figment wanted to try the HalloweenTime skewer at Bengal BBQ; the line was long, but the skewer was worth it.  It had chunks of sausage and pineapple all brushed with BBQ sauce.









*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
The Mint Julep Bar had Butterscotch Beignets as their seasonal offering.  Both the Butterscotch and regular beignets were available this year!  They were very similar to the peppermint beignets offered last year.  The butterscotch flavoring was mixed into the powered sugar.  Figment liked them, but he didn't think the butterscotch flavor was as pronounced as it could have been.  He's not sure he could have said whether it was butterscotch or caramel if he hadn't read the sign.  They were still yummy and made a great breakfast!


----------



## franandaj

figment_jii said:


> *Plaza Inn*, Lunch
> _Fried Chicken Dinner_ - Fried Chicken, Corn, Mashed Potatoes, Biscuit and Gravy. Figment really likes the Fried Chicken dinner at the Paaza Inn. (You can buy an additional piece of chicken for $4.)



When did they take out the Green Beans and substitute them with Corn?  Now it's not a balanced meal anymore, there isn't a green vegetable!  I know more people like starches, but that was my favorite balanced meal at the park you got protein, starch and a delicious green vegetable all in one meal!


----------



## dec2009mama

can I get all white meat at Plaza Inn?  Or just breast meat?


----------



## figment_jii

I know we got green beans in May, but corn in August.  So the switch happened at some point between those two trips.

The typical meal comes with one breast (w/wing attached), one thigh, and one drumstick.  I haven't tried ordering just the breast so I don't know if they'd give you three of them instead or how that would work.  I've read that they are usually pretty accommodating, so it's worth asking when you get there.  Otherwise, the cost is $4 for an extra piece of chicken (same price regardless of the piece).


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

dec2009mama said:


> can I get all white meat at Plaza Inn?  Or just breast meat?





figment_jii said:


> I know we got green beans in May, but corn in August.  So the switch happened at some point between those two trips.
> 
> The typical meal comes with one breast (w/wing attached), one thigh, and one drumstick.  I haven't tried ordering just the breast so I don't know if they'd give you three of them instead or how that would work.  I've read that they are usually pretty accommodating, so it's worth asking when you get there.  Otherwise, the cost is $4 for an extra piece of chicken (same price regardless of the piece).



I request all white meat regularly and receive two chicken breasts.


----------



## dec2009mama

@longtimedisneylurker -- thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Finishing up with...*Figment’s Halloween Escapades (October 2016)*

*Jolly Holiday, *Snacks
_Chocolate Hazelnut Mickey Macaron and S'Mores Bar_ - Both of these were very good.  The macaron was dense and had a good chocolate flavor.  The S'Mores Bar is one of Figment's favorite seasonal desserts.  It has a very rich chocolate/caramel center, graham cracker on top, with toasted marshmallow.  So good!
*





Raspberry Macaron & Chocolate Eclair *- Two very good year-around items at Jolly Holiday.
*





Mickey Pumpking Cupcake *- This was a very cute cupcake to look at, but it was a pumpkin spice cake with cream cheese filling & frosting.  It was very pumpkin-y, which was okay, but not one of Figment's favorite HalloweenTime offerings.
*





Peanut Butter Whoopie Pie - *The cake was pretty rich and the filling had a good amount of peanut butter flavor (but had a slightly tangy under-tone, almost as if there was cream cheese involved).  
*





Candy, Treats, & Other Goodies, Various Candy Shops

Mickey Peanut Butter Sandwich & Mickey S'More












*
The Mickey S'More was pretty good (Figment liked the Peanut Butter Sandwich better).  There was a nice amount of chocolate and marshmallow, covered in chocolate.
*



*




*
Chocolate-Caramel Apples - *There was quite a variety of chocolate-caramel apples this time.  There were the two designs for the Sugar Skulls, Jack Skellington, Mickey Pumpkin, the Evil Queen, the Poison Apple, and Witch Minnie, along with the non-seasonal designs.




*





















Cupcakes





Rice Crispie Mickey Treats





















Cake Pops













Marshmallow Wands















*


----------



## dec2009mama

need treats now......yum!
do you know if any of the cake pops are red velvet cake?


----------



## figment_jii

I didn't ask what flavor(s) they had...sorry!


----------



## dec2009mama

no worries 
can't wait to start our vacation tomorrow!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Have fun!  (I do know they've had red velvet in the past.)


----------



## figment_jii

October's gourmet candy treats have a decidedly Halloween vibe!
*Creepy Confections Return to Disneyland Resort This October*


----------



## GatorChris

figment_jii said:


> _M_



Butterscotch Beignets???!?!?!?!?!? Oh my stars and garters. I guess I'm going to have to do an October trip just to get these. My mouth is watering.


----------



## Astylla

GatorChris said:


> Butterscotch Beignets???!?!?!?!?!? Oh my stars and garters. I guess I'm going to have to do an October trip just to get these. My mouth is watering.



Confession : I have NEVER had beignets until this last trip and OMG they were fantastic. I am a huge butterscotch fan and found the powdered sugar amazing, especially since they dumped extra in the bag and would tear open a beignet and scoop more butterscotch powder with it.


----------



## Astylla

dec2009mama said:


> need treats now......yum!
> do you know if any of the cake pops are red velvet cake?



I'm not sure but the poison apple one was a decadent rich chocolate almost brownie like but SO GOOD.


----------



## ADLFAN

M


franandaj said:


> When did they take out the Green Beans and substitute them with Corn?  Now it's not a balanced meal anymore, there isn't a green vegetable!  I know more people like starches, but that was my favorite balanced meal at the park you got protein, starch and a delicious green vegetable all in one meal!



The change upset me also, I mean, does a cheaper vegetable than canned corn exist?? It felt like a lame cheap substitution blamed on 'seasonal availability'... The CM acknowledged that there have been lots of complaints... and then said that 'we know nobody likes change'...


----------



## figment_jii

Information on Thanksgiving dining options has been posted on the Parks Blog:
*Turkey Day Just Around the Corner – Here’s Where to Eat November 24 at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## tlovesdis

dec2009mama said:


> need treats now......yum!
> do you know if any of the cake pops are red velvet cake?



Most of the cake pops come in Vanilla, Chocolate or Red Velvet!  I had a red velvet one in September!  YUMMY!!!!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

franandaj said:


> When did they take out the Green Beans and substitute them with Corn?  Now it's not a balanced meal anymore, there isn't a green vegetable!  I know more people like starches, but that was my favorite balanced meal at the park you got protein, starch and a delicious green vegetable all in one meal!



I usually forgo the plate and get two chicken breasts and a side salad a la carte. It ends up being cheaper, and the mashed potatoes are not my favorite anyway.


----------



## cruisehopeful

disneyobsessed808 said:


> I usually forgo the plate and get two chicken breasts and a side salad a la carte. It ends up being cheaper, and the mashed potatoes are not my favorite anyway.


Thanks for posting that this is an option.


----------



## Angrose

cruisehopeful said:


> Thanks for posting that this is an option.


I've done a la carte as well. One breast piece, mash and a soda was around $10. Not bad!


----------



## franandaj

I'd rather get two chicken thighs and a Cobb salad. I'll keep that in mind as an option!


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyobsessed808 said:


> I usually forgo the plate and get two chicken breasts and a side salad a la carte. It ends up being cheaper, and the mashed potatoes are not my favorite anyway.



I didn't even know you could get a la carte!  That is good to know.  It's way too much food for me!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog posted information about the upcoming Festival of Holidays in DCA!
*Complete Guide to Festive Eats at New Festival of Holidays in Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## crystal1313

Are you going to this @figment_jii ?^  I can't wait to hear your reviews if so!


----------



## figment_jii

I'm hoping to, but probably not until December...just got back from a long trip to WDW so have to do some "real world" stuff for a while.


----------



## crystal1313

Ahh!  I will be there later this month!  I will try to take photos of what we try!  For sure want to try those short ribs, yum!  Hope you had a great time at WDW!!


----------



## casagray

I was there today, and they are already setting up all the booths...


----------



## figment_jii

The Pars Blog posted some new menu items at Award Weiners!
*New Menu Items Become Stars at Award Wieners in Disney California Adventure Park*

The Parks Blog also announced some of the holiday treats that will be debuting Nov 10.
*Holiday Candy Treats Arrive November 10 at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Happyjenz

Can't wait to find out the flavor of holiday beignets!!


----------



## figment_jii

I'm really hoping that the candy cane beignets will return this year!  Those were so yummy last year!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just posted their annual guide to the holidays food offerings!  The Candy Cane beignets are returning!  
*Foodie Guide to Holiday Eats at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## ADLFAN

Check out that Pineapple Upside-down Funnel Cake! Looks so interesting and possibly delicious!


----------



## figment_jii

I agree!  That's on my list of things to try on my next trip.  There are always so many things to try and so little time!


----------



## figment_jii

There will be a few specialty treats available at Disneyland on November 18th in honor of Mickey's birthday.  Most of the information in the Parks Blog post pertains to Disney World, but it looks like there will be sundae and a specialty apple at DLR.
*Celebrate Mickey Mouse’s Birthday With Special Treats Available at Walt Disney Parks & Resorts*


----------



## ADLFAN

I would love to see some Thanksgiving meal pictures from DLR if anyone has some to share!


----------



## figment_jii

A few DLR items are mentioned at the start of the latest Disney Parks Blog post.
*Disney Parks Best Bites: November 2016*


----------



## cruisehopeful

Dole Whip with rum from the coffee shop at DLH. You get a choice of Meyer's or Parrot. I chose Meyers. They only pour a tiny amount. In the future, I'll get a regular Dole Whip float and take it to Trader Sams and buy a shot to make it a real rum drink. $9.00


----------



## cruisehopeful

Afternoon Tea at DLH Holiday version with allergy challenged guest. I had the regular offerings and my husband had the chef come speak to him to make a gluten free, corn free, potato starch free selection. They did an outstanding job and it is quite possible the best allergy service we have ever had at any restaurant. We both had the premium tea experience. $65. each.

Tea for me: Mulled something (it was a holiday special, tasted like cloves and such) Hubby: silver tips. Both were very good.




First course: Salad with lettuce, pomegranate and orange slices tossed in mint dressing. Hubby: Mixed baby greens with pomegranate and orange slices - I think no dressing. Sparkling wine




Scones and sandwiches. Currant scone and white chocolate scone. Tree shaped cucumber sandwich, egg salad sandwich, smoked trout sandwich, caprese sandwich.




Allergy friendly sandwiches and desserts. Rice paper smoked trout sandwich, salmon with fish egg and cucumber, rolled turkey and cheese with carrot, can't remember the other stacked and the dessert was mixed berries with currants and sugar.




My sweets: Gingerbread cookies, white chocolate dipped strawberry and 2 melt in your mouth cookie things that were very sweet.




Farewell chocolate. Just took pic of box. Never looked inside and let my hubby take both of ours home. He said they were very good.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Festival of the Holidays in DCA. No AP discounts.
Carrot and Chickpea Fritters. $6.25 Excellent taste. Dasani water $3.50.




Turkey Slider. $8. (I think) Way too expensive for a flavorless 1/4 of a sandwich. 




Southern Mac and Cheese. The jalapeno corn bread crumbs on the top is what gave this flavor. Otherwise, very standard. 




From Boardwalk Pizza - tiramisu. It was good, but would have been better to share as it is heavy and filling.




From Disneyland, Royal Street Veranda - vegetable gumbo. It was average at best. $10.99


----------



## Lillian White

Hi all, 

  Quick question, does anyone here know if you can order the cheddar filled biscuits at the Carthay Circle Lounge? I don't see them on the menu, but I wasn't sure if it might be a possibility? It's my first trip ever to both Disneyland AND California. I'm DYING to try them, but that place is SO expensive and I'm going with a friend who I don't want to drag to a super expensive place just so I can try some biscuits everyone raves about. Hahaha


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Lillian White said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question, does anyone here know if you can order the cheddar filled biscuits at the Carthay Circle Lounge? I don't see them on the menu, but I wasn't sure if it might be a possibility? It's my first trip ever to both Disneyland AND California. I'm DYING to try them, but that place is SO expensive and I'm going with a friend who I don't want to drag to a super expensive place just so I can try some biscuits everyone raves about. Hahaha



I have seen this question asked many times, and everyone who answers it says no. Since a few of these people who answered no are frequent park guests who visit the restaurant and lounge often, I trust that they know what they are talking about.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Lillian White said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question, does anyone here know if you can order the cheddar filled biscuits at the Carthay Circle Lounge? I don't see them on the menu, but I wasn't sure if it might be a possibility? It's my first trip ever to both Disneyland AND California. I'm DYING to try them, but that place is SO expensive and I'm going with a friend who I don't want to drag to a super expensive place just so I can try some biscuits everyone raves about. Hahaha



I asked on my visit in late July, the answer was an emphatic no.


----------



## DLgal

Lillian White said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question, does anyone here know if you can order the cheddar filled biscuits at the Carthay Circle Lounge? I don't see them on the menu, but I wasn't sure if it might be a possibility? It's my first trip ever to both Disneyland AND California. I'm DYING to try them, but that place is SO expensive and I'm going with a friend who I don't want to drag to a super expensive place just so I can try some biscuits everyone raves about. Hahaha



The lounge and restaurant actually don't share kitchen space. So, you cannot get items from the restaurant at the lounge and vice versa. The lounge is downstairs and the restaurant is upstairs. Each has its own kitchen.


----------



## trishakay84

franandaj said:


> When did they take out the Green Beans and substitute them with Corn?  Now it's not a balanced meal anymore, there isn't a green vegetable!  I know more people like starches, but that was my favorite balanced meal at the park you got protein, starch and a delicious green vegetable all in one meal!



Just a quick note, hubby and I shared the plaza inn fried chicken last night, and it came with green beans!


----------



## DLfan4

cruisehopeful said:


> My sweets: Gingerbread cookies, white chocolate dipped strawberry and 2 melt in your mouth cookie things that were very sweet.



the cookies are  Macarons.


----------



## lwanthony

My wife and I did the desert seating for WOC last week and really enjoyed it. The view was great, but what was even better was not being crammed together with a million people all trying to get in front of you to block your view. The deserts were pretty good, but not to my taste. They have changed them to be more holiday theamed which fit the show, just not my taste buds, as I am not a fan of either gingerbread, or eggnog, which was the flavor of the cheese cake. I did really enjoy the cheese and fruit, and the blue punch was good, but not much alcohol. My wife had the campaign and said she like it. If you have any questions feel free to ask!!!


----------



## cruisehopeful

Plaza Inn 
Penne Pasta with Chicken Pesto Alfredo Sauce $14.49 It was good.




Village Haus Restaurant
Apple and Cheddar Salad $8.49/ it was very good.




Flo's V8 Cafe
*Kids' Mickey Check Meal - American Breakfast $6.49 *I didn't like it, but I ate it. I wouldn't get it again.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog posted a piece about some of the holiday offerings at the Carthay Circle.
*Carthay Circle Restaurant at Disney California Adventure Park Offers Special Holiday Menu*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Party (December 2016)*
Figment and his family went to Disneyland to celebrate the Holidays.  The parks and resorts were fully decorated with all of their holiday finery.  It was still a bit odd not to see sparkly blue decor, but the holidays sparkled with red, green, gold, and silver decorations.  The holidays are a great time to visit Disneyland!

*Festival of Holidays*
One of the big additions to the holiday offerings was the Festival of Holidays.  It was like a minature F&W Festival in DCA, with several booths featureing a variety of sweet and savory items.  Figment sampled serveral different items.  Overall, most of the items he tried were pretty good, but the prices were overall too high.

















_Heritage Cottage_













_Braised Beef Short Rib with Smashed Potatoes and Sauerbraten Sauce_ ($8.75) - the meat was very tender, but slightly more sweet than expected.  It was served with mashed potatoes.





_Weisswurst Sausage and Sauerkraut with Stone-ground Mustard and Pretzel Crumble_ ($7.50) - The sausage was very mild (almost too mild), but the saurkraut had good flavor. The mustard added some kick and the pretzel crumbs added a nice crunch to the dish.





_Nosh & Nibbles_













_Brisket Potato Croquette with Horseradish Crème_ ($7.50) - Um...it was a lot of potato with only a few tiny bits of meat mixed in the sauce.





_Reuben Potato Smash with Russian Dressing and Rye Toast_ ($7.00) - A little salty, but still good.  The smash had a nice crunch on the outside.





_Good Fortune's Feast_













_Smoked Duck and Vegetable Spring Roll with Cabbage and Sweet Plum Sauce_ ($8.75) - The roll was a bit hard to bite through.  The flavor was okay, but the smoke-flavor over-powered everything else.





_Adobo Pork Bao with shaved Red Onion and crispy Garlic Chicharron_ ($8.00) - The pork was very tender, but the bun was very bland (better if the bun was thinner or skipped altogether).  





_Chilled Papaya Shrimp Salad with Chili-Garlic Vinaigrette and Crispy Noodles_ ($7.50) - The chili-garlic sauce was mostly sweet with only a slight bite.  The shrimp were good.  Overall this was one of the more successful dishes of the festival.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Party (December 2016), *_Continued..._
_Southern Home Holidays
Grilled Spicy Chicken Sausage with Red Beans and Rice_ ($7.50) - The sausage was surprisingly spicy (at least compared to what is usually considered "spicy" at DLR).  The rice was plain (which was kind of boring), but it did cut the heat of the sausage.  The beans were okay.





_Mistletoe Morsels
Classic Crab Cake with Lemon Tartar Sauce_ ($8.00) - The crab cake had a good amount of crab meat in it and the outside was a nice and crispy.  The tartar sauce was pretty good too.  However, the crab cake itself was pretty small...









_Yueltide Yummies_









_Sticky Toffee Pudding with Brandied Cream_ ($4.50) - This was probably the best thing we had at the Festival.  It was served hot/warm and had really good flavor.





Figment and his family had originally planned to try a few more things, but between the price and some other things that came up, they didn't have a third Festival "meal".  Most of the items were good to pretty good, but the prices were way too high for the amount received.  The only time we saw a line at the booths was on Saturday night and it was mostly at the booth with the alcohol.  The food booth lines remains really short to non-existent (which was quite a contrast from the lines at Epcot's Food & Wine Festival on the weekends).


----------



## sophies*mom

Hello!
It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. We have a trip coming up in March so naturally I'm starting to plan our food stops!

I had a trip this past April/May but I must not have taken food pics because I never posted any here. 

Looking forward to seeing more yummy goodness!


----------



## iKristin

That Plaza Inn alfredo looks just like the chicken fusilli with different noodles and double the cost...


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Party (December 2016), *_Continued..._

*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Carnation Cafe is one of Figment's family's favorite places to have a sit down meal in the park. The food is good and relatively laid back atmosphere is a welcome break from the hustle and bustle in the parks.  It was winter and on the colder-side outside, so we opted to sit indoors.

_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese, Sour Cream, and Fresh Tomatoes.  Figment almost always orders the chili.  It's not too spicy and has good flavor.





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This is a very rich soup, with lot of potato chunks and bacon!  So good (but soooo rich!)





_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is still Figment's favorite item at Carnation Cafe.  





_Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  One of the only meatloafs that Figment likes, this one has a good texture and yummy flavor.





*Wine Country Trattoria*, World of Color Lunch
Figment and family had only been to the Wine Country Trattoria once before and it did not go very well.  The food was okay and the service was kind of lackluster.  We decided we wanted to see World of Color: Seasons of Light at the last minute and opted for the dining package. There were no more spots are Carthay Circle available, so Figment opted for Wine Country Tattoria.  He figured it was time to give the Tattoria a second chance.





_Bread_ - The meal started with bread service, which was replenished during the meal.





_Minestrone Soup_ - The dining package comes with the choice of a soup or salad as the starter.  The minestrone had good flavor.





_Italian Wedding Soup_ - The Italian Wedding Soup was really good.  Figment really liked the little bits of pasta floating in the chicken broth.





_Tuscan Salad with Sautéed Shrimp_ - Blend of Romaine and Radicchio, Red and Yellow Grape Tomatoes, Celery, Green Beans, Cannellini Beans, and Roasted Peppers tossed in Creamy Italian Dressing.  The salad was a nice change from the heavier foods during the trip.





_Lasagna Rustica_ - Served with House-made Bolognese.  This was probably the least sucessful of the entrees. The portion was huge, but it was kind of pasta heavy (it needed more sauce).





_Braised Beef Ravioli_ - on Sautéed Spinach with Roasted Root Vegetables in a Beef Broth.  The raviolis were really good.  





_Dessert Sampler for Two_ - Trattoria Tiramisu, Macaroon, Chocolate-Caramel Panna Cotta, Lemon Mousse Puff.  The dessert samplers included four different mini-desserts.  The lemon mousse puff was really tart.  The macaron was fine, but it was hard to figure out what it was supposed to taste like (the server said the red one was raspberry and green one was pistachio, but both tasted the same).  The tiramisu was really good, as was the panna cotta.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Party (December 2016), *_Continued..._

*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Dinner
This is Figment's favorite place in DTD!  The band was setting up during the meal, but we did get to hear a little bit of the live music towards the end of the meal.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  This is still Figment's favorite appetizer at Brennan's!





_Louisiana Crab Cake_ - Roasted vegetable cous cous, Cajun tartar sauce, sweet pepper coulis. The crab cake was very crisy on the outside and had large chunks of crab on the inside.  It was very good.









_Strawberry & Baby Arugula Salad_ - Shaved asiago cheese, biscuit croutons, cherry tomatoes, lemon basil vinaigrette.  The salad was really good with the sweetness of the sliced strawberries to balance the slightly tart dressing.  The chefs were nice enough to split the salad in the kitchen.





_Creole Caesar Salad with Sauteed Crawfish_ - Cherry tomatoes, rosemary crouton, Creole Caesar dressing, shaved asiago.  This is one of Figment's favorite salads at DLR.  





_Gumbo Ya-Ya_ - Chicken, andouille sausage, dark roux, Creole seasoning, rice.  The gumbo has a nice deep flavor with a slight bite.





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch (dinner is nice, but most of the seating is outdoors, so Figment figured lunch might be slightly warmer).  It's a great place to people watch (especially if you get a rail-side table).  While he was having lunch, Figment watched the PotC line get longer and longer!

_Mint Julep_ - Figment always gets a Mint Julep at Cafe Orleans.  It's great because there are free refills!





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is still Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of garlic and Parmesan cheese and the remoulade is really tasty.





_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed sweet-onion medley in a traditional broth with Croutons and Melted Gruyere.  The onion soup has good flavor and the melty cheese is yummy!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with white rice.  Another really good gumbo.  This one is pretty mild, but still a good deep flavor.  Yum!





_"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - Fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  This is another one of Figment's favorite salads at DLR.  He espeically likes the pecans and orange slices.





_Peppermint Beignets_ - The seasonal/holiday special beignets are dusted in peppermint powered sugar.  They are so good (but kind of messy)!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Party (December 2016), *_Continued..._

*Storytellers Cafe*, Dinner
Figment likes Storytellers because it has the option of the buffet or an a la carte menu.  Figment and family all went with the buffet this time around.

_Bread_ - Regardless of whether guests opt for the buffet or a la carte menu, the meal starts with bread service.  Figment didn't each much of the bread because he wanted to save room for the goodies on the buffet!





The buffet has been pretty similiar every time Figment's gone to Storytellers.  The details of the dishes change, but there is generally a chicken dish, a fish dish, a meat/roast dish, and several different veggies.  There is also a salad bar, fresh fruit, soups, and (most importantly) desserts!

_Oven Roasted Pork Belly _- Depending on the piece you got, this either had really good flavor or way too much fat.
_Oven Roasted Turkey Breast_ - The turkey was fine, but needed gravy!
_Casino Roast _- Depending on the piece you got, the roast was either pretty good or very tough.  All of the pieces were well done to very well done.  There was a jus served on the side, which added a nice amount of flavoring to the meat (the a jus was also good for the chicken and mashed potatoes).
_Citrus Salmon _- The salmon was okay, but it was hard to tell there was any citrus flavoring.
_Cilantro Chicken _- The chicken was tender and moist, but the cilantro didn't really add any flavoring (pesto would have been better!).
_Sauteed Green Beans -_ The beans were actually pretty tender (not mushy or tough).
_Garlic Mashed Potatoes _- Figment couldn't really taste the garlic, but the potatoes were fine otherwise (pretty basic).
_Corn Chowder_ - This is Figment's favorite soup at Storytellers.  It's rich and creamy, with really good flavor.
_Beef Chili_ - The chili was fine (Carnation Cafe's was better)
_Creamy Marinara Penne Pasta_
_Chicken Nuggets & Mac 'n Cheese_
_Salad Bar_
_Pasta Salad_ - Figment is always surprised at how the pasta salad is very peppery/spicy!
_Potato Salad_
_Buffet Plate_ - Pork Belly, Casino Roast, Sauteed Green Beans, Mashed Potatoes, Potato Salad and Corn Chowder





_Buffet Plate_ - Cilanto Chicken, Citrus Salmon, Mashed Potatoes, Sauteed Green Beans, Pork Belly, and Casino Roast with Ajus





_Buffet Plate_ - Casino Roast, Cilantro Chicken, Citrus Salmon, Sauteed Green Beans, and Mashed Potato





_Corn Chowder_






_White Chocolate Gingerbread Pot de Creme_ - These were really good. The gingerbread was pretty crunchy, but slightly "spicy" which contrasted nicely with the very sweet white chocolate mousse.
_Eggnog Cheesecake_ - The cheesecake was very tart
_White Chocolate Marshmallow Wands _- These were marshmallows dipped in white chocolate; they were very sweet.
_Chocolate Caramel Tart _- These were very rich, but so yummy!
_Carrot Cupcake_ - Figment is not a fan of carrot cake, so these were kind of 'meh
_Bread Pudding_
_Fresh Fruit_ - The fruit was surprisingly sweet (for early-December).
_Dessert Plate_ - Marshmallow Skewer, Caramel Tart, Gingerbread Pot de Creme, Eggnog Cheesecake
_





White Chocolate Gingerbread Pot de Creme





Eggnog Cheesecakes, Chocolate Caramel Tart





Carrot Cupcake




_
*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
This has become Figment's favorite place to have his farewell day lunch.  The portions are pretty generous, so there is always leftovers that he can take home with him (to have a few more "Disney" meals back home).
_
Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Potato Salad.  The ribs are "fall off the bone" tender and have good flavor.  The cole slaw is vinegar based (opposed to creamy) and very good.  The potato salad is good (but Figment likes the Tater Tots better!).
_





Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Tater Tots.  The Tater Tots have a nice crispy outside and taste especially good when dipped in extra BBQ sauce (Figment usually requests some extra BBQ sauce).
_





Ribs_, Close-Up
_



_


----------



## cruisehopeful

A couple things from ESPN Zone. Forgot to get pictures of other stuff, but food mediocre and a very loud atmosphere.

Glowtini - I believe it was vodka, blue curacuo, pineapple juice and peach schnapps. It had a sugar rim and the drink was extremely sweet like koolaid.




Nachos - they used the cheese sauce instead of grated cheese. They were good since we were very hungry at the time. That said, I wouldn't go out of my way to get them.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just announced that the DCA Food & Wine Festival will be returning from March 10th through April 16th.

*Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival Returns March 10 through April 16 with Additional Festival Marketplaces and More*


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog published a post about the food offerings for the upcoming Lunar New Year Festival in DCA.
*Foodie Guide to Lunar New Year Celebration at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## crystal1313

Just saw this and thought people would be excited for the Fantasia ice cream

https://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/sh...trical-Parade-menus-at-Disneyland-restaurants


----------



## disneymum58

Thanks Figment. It all looks good! Now to find out the prices?


----------



## figment_jii

disneymum58 said:


> Thanks Figment. It all looks good! Now to find out the prices?


DisneyGeek has some photos from yesterday's preview day.
https://blog.disneygeek.com/2017/01...17-preview-menus-schedules-and-a-look-around/

The prices so far seem not as high as the Festival of Holidays, but still higher than what one would expect (e.g., $7 for three soup dumplings or $6.50 for three(?) vegetable dumplings).


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Party (December 2016), *_Continued..._

*Plaza Inn*, Lunch
Figment really likes the fried chicken dinner from Plaza Inn.  He's found that it travels well, so he usually gets a couple of dinner to take home with him.

_Fried Chicken Dinner_ - Fried Chicken, Green Beans, Mashed Potatoes, Biscuit and Gravy.





_Mocha Yule Log_ - The Plaza Inn had the mocha yule log dessert in honor of the holidays.  It's very sweet and has a strong mocha flavor.  Yummy!





*Fiddler, Fifer, and Pratical Pig Cafe*, Snack
Figment and family were in Fiddler, Fifer, and Pratical Pig Cafe (aka Starbucks) when two CMs came through offering samples of the hot chocolate and caramel chocolate.  Both were tasty.

_Caramel Hot Chocolate_





_Hot Chocolate_





*Bengal BBQ*, Snack
Bengal BBQ, along with the Tiki Juice Bar, were offering the Moana Bamboo Sipper.  Bengal BBQ also had a special "seasonal" skewer to promote the movie.





_Grilled Shrimp, Sausage, and Pineapple Skewer_ and _Safari Skewer_ - The Moana Skewer was pretty good.  The pineapple was sweet and the sausage and shrimp were both tasty.  The safari skewer (bacon wrapped asparagus) was yummy (as always).





*Coke Corner*, Snack
_Chili Hot Dog_





*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
The Jolly Holiday is a great place to get a snack and do some people (and parade) watching.  There are always several yummy desserts to try and the tomato basil soup is really good.

_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - The tomato basil soup is one of Figment's favorite soups in Disneyland.  The grilled cheese sandwhich is a great addition.





_Black Forest Bundt Cake_ - The chocolate cake was very moist and the center was filled with chocolate frosting and cherries.  It was very rich, but yummy.





_Salted Caramel Mickey Macaron_





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_





_Black Forest Bundt Cake and Seasonal Brownie_





_Chocolate Flourless Cake_ - The cake was very rich, but dense (boarding on a bit tough).  He was hoping it would be more like a mousse, but it wasn't.  Figment didn't really care for this dessert.





_Mint Whoopie Pie_





_Gingerbread Cookie_ - This year's cookie was sweet, slightly spicy, and moist!  Very yummy!





*Hungry Bear*, Lunch
_Pulled Pork Dog_ - Seared Hot Dog in a Toasted Roll Topped with BBQ Pulled Pork and Citrus Slaw, Finished with Pickled Jalapenos and Fresh Cilantro.  The pulled pork was very tender and flavorful.





_Pineappled Upside-Down Funnel Cake_ - This was one of the best funnel cakes Figment's had at DLR (it's a toss up between this one at the croissant funnel cake from HalloweenTime as to which is his favorite!).  The pineapple bits with the funnel cake were so good!


----------



## franandaj

figment_jii said:


> _Fried Chicken Dinner_ - Fried Chicken, Corn, Mashed Potatoes, Biscuit and Gravy.



Oh my gosh!! I'm so envious you got the green beans! I got carrots about two weeks ago. Not good!

The macaroons looked wonderful as did the other desserts! I wish I could spend more time eating there but living so close I can only go for short periods of time and not so often because of real life!


----------



## figment_jii

franandaj said:


> The macaroons looked wonderful as did the other desserts! I wish I could spend more time eating there but living so close I can only go for short periods of time and not so often because of real life!


The macaron actually travels really well and lasts for a couple of days.  We bring a few plastic disposable containers (e.g., Glad or Ziploc, entree size) with us to pack up the macarons and they've survived the drive without too much damage.


----------



## LizzyS

Does Jolly Holiday still have the Matterhorn Macaroons?


----------



## DLandgirlie

LizzyS said:


> Does Jolly Holiday still have the Matterhorn Macaroons?


Yes! They're selling @ $2.99.
I used to get $10 worth, cause they used to be $1.99.
Now, I settle for 2. They are delicious.


Also, stopped in Gibson Girl for a sample of the Fantasia Ice Cream. I had planned to get some while watching MSEP for nostalgia but it was just too cold.


----------



## pudinhd

DLandgirlie said:


> Also, stopped in Gibson Girl for a sample of the Fantasia Ice Cream. I had planned to get some while watching MSEP for nostalgia but it was just too cold.



I really want to try this!  The review I read said it just tasted like bananas without the other flavors.  Did it seem that way to you?  Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted information about Valentine's Day dining options!
*Spoil Your Sweetheart with Valentine’s Day Sweets and Eats at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## DLandgirlie

pudinhd said:


> I really want to try this!  The review I read said it just tasted like bananas without the other flavors.  Did it seem that way to you?  Thanks!


Well, I only tasted like a dime sized amount not a full spoon amount and I happened to get mostly cherry. It did have a slight banana flavor to it. I know the description is banana ice cream with cherries and pistachios.  I'm sure the banana flavor comes out more with a full taste. I did like it though! I was little when I first had it, but it was my family's favorite flavor back in the day.


----------



## mistyinca

franandaj said:


> Oh my gosh!! I'm so envious you got the green beans! I got carrots about two weeks ago. Not good!


I actually preferred the carrots over the green beans. Yummy dinner!


----------



## Mum from oz

[ATTACH

Xiao long bao


----------



## Mum from oz

Steamed pork bun


----------



## Mum from oz

Vietnamese iced coffee

This was really strong.


----------



## Mum from oz

World of color dessert party. 

This was cancelled last night due to high winds. We were told we would receive a full refund, despite getting to eat, drink and the kids got to keep their souvenir cups.


----------



## pudinhd

This article mentions that the Belle cupcake can be found at Disneyland.  I am wondering if anyone has seen it there.  It sounds yummy!!

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/02/08/review-beauty-and-the-beast-belle-cupcake-in-disney-parks/


----------



## LizzyS

pudinhd said:


> This article mentions that the Belle cupcake can be found at Disneyland.  I am wondering if anyone has seen it there.  It sounds yummy!!
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/02/08/review-beauty-and-the-beast-belle-cupcake-in-disney-parks/



I will be looking for that when we go in 3 weeks!


----------



## figment_jii

According to D23 they're re-theming the Village Haus Restaurant in Fantasyland to be Beauty & the Beast themed in honor of the upcoming live-action movie (which makes me think this might be a temporary re-theming).  They mentioned some new food items (in both Village Haus and Maurice's Treats in Fantasy Faire), including the "Grey Stuff"!
https://d23.com/5-enchanting-ways-t...st-at-disneyland-park/?share_token=0979f31cc4
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xperiences-in-fantasyland-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## DLgal

figment_jii said:


> According to D23 they're re-theming the Village Haus Restaurant in Fantasyland to be Beauty & the Beast themed in honor of the upcoming live-action movie (which makes me think this might be a temporary re-theming).  They mentioned some new food items (in both Village Haus and Maurice's Treats in Fantasy Faire), including the "Grey Stuff"!
> https://d23.com/5-enchanting-ways-t...st-at-disneyland-park/?share_token=0979f31cc4



Any idea when this will be happening?


----------



## figment_jii

The movie debuts on March 17, so I would guess these offerings will be in place soon (maybe in time for the movie debut and Spring Break season?).


----------



## rowan1813

Hooray!!! Grey Stuff!!!! I have been wanting to try it for so long since BOG opened in WDW but I knew I wasn't going to make it FL anytime soon. I hope that the re-theming sticks around at least through May when I go for Grad Nite again.


----------



## Diznygrl

Dear God, it better be temporary. I absolutely LOVE the Pinocchio theming and decor of the Village Haus, and ESPECIALLY the music!!!!


----------



## sophies*mom

I'm slightly bummed about that, only because my hubby really liked one of their burgers and we were planning on eating there on our upcoming trip, but I think the new theming will be cool otherwise. Hopefully it transitions soon, we will be there on March 19th.


----------



## figment_jii

Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in DTD has announced their Mardi Gras offerings (sorry, the link is from the email so it goes to their marketing/email list site and not their main site).
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...23021&ca=ac949361-39e8-46b6-b993-6d6ca194b3b6


----------



## figment_jii

DLgal said:


> Any idea when this will be happening?


The Parks Blog just announced that the Red Rose Tavern will open on Feb 24
*‘Beauty and the Beast’-Inspired Red Rose Taverne Opens February 24 at Disneyland Park*


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

figment_jii said:


> The Parks Blog just announced that the Red Rose Tavern will open on Feb 24
> *‘Beauty and the Beast’-Inspired Red Rose Taverne Opens February 24 at Disneyland Park*



Woo hoo!  That's the last day of our trip...hopefully we can check it out!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted the menus for the upcoming Food & Wine Festival in DCA (March 10 - April 16, 2017):
*Complete Foodie Guide to Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival 2017*


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

We got to try out the new menu at the Red Rose Taverne yesterday, although they hadn't yet changed up the decor.  I didn't get pictures, but overall everyone in our group was very happy with the food.  I loved the chicken sandwich, the poutine flatbread was a huge hit, and the grey stuff was yummy, although some people only liked the grey stuff and didn't like the red velvet cake that was under the grey stuff. I would definitely eat there again to try more of the menu!


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog posting, this time about Steakhouse 55's new breakfast menu.
*New Breakfast Menu Debuts at Steakhouse 55 at Disneyland Hotel*


----------



## BBH

February 2017
Treats from Jolly Holiday Bakery


----------



## BBH

February 2017
Café Orleans
Pommes Frites


Fried Green Tomato Sandwich


----------



## Astylla

I had the opportunity to do the Classic afternoon Tea - Valentine's Day theme and it was AMAZING. I do the tea almost everytime I am in town because I love it so much. I've become a regular and several of the servers recognize me now and take the time to say "hello" and welcome me back even if not in their section. This was the first themed tea I had the opportunity to do and it did not dissapoint.

I always do the Premium Tea party that coems with the Fairy Tale and I love that they changed some of the desserts and salad this time!
The strawberry accents and vinagrette was so very good. The edible flowers were very delicate and tasty too.
My favorite tea is Mountain Berry but decided to start with the special featured tea for this menu : Shanghai Rose. This became my NEW favorite and would order it everytime if it was available. 
It was very light and fresh with very light floral tones as a finish but not as herbal as you may imagine. It really was a perfectly balanced tea and I finished a pot easily!


----------



## figment_jii

For those that will be in Disneyland in the very near future, the Parks Blog just posted some more information about the specialty food items that will be available to celebrate the PotC's 50th anniversary.
*Celebrate 50 Years of Pirates of the Caribbean with New Specialty Food and Beverage Items at Disneyland Park*


----------



## figment_jii

Another Parks Blog posting, this one with information about St. Patrick's Day offerings.
*Celebrate St. Patrick’s Day with Food, Beverages and Entertainment in Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort*

Side note: if you are interested in getting the St. Patrick's Day Mickey Apple, I would not wait until St. Patrick's Day.  I was there last year and they ran out of them early in the day.  They had them at several locations in the days leading up to St. Patrick's Day, but by mid-day they were sold out at the Candy Palace in DL.  I didn't get over to DCA until later in the day (by then they were sold out too).  Lesson learned, don't wait!


----------



## figment_jii

Slowly, information about Spring (Easter) Time is trickling out...
*Celebrate Easter With Springtime Sweets and Eats at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## cruisehopeful

Here are a few pics I remembered to take over the weekend.

Chicken Tamale from Flo's V8 Cafe. This was my second time getting a breakfast there and second time I was not impressed. Lots of people seem to love this place. It just seems like very basic fast food to me. The chicken tamale had scrambled eggs and salsa on top.




Chicken Nachos from Whitewater Snacks. I read about these here and decided to give it a try. They are okay. I am a bit of a nachos snob and prefer genuine shredded cheese. This was the gooey the cheese sauce. The flavor was fine.




Five Cheese Ravioli with pest and pine nuts from Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta. This tasted great. It was a bit on the heavy side, between the cheese inside the ravioli and the sauce on top. It also had a somewhat sweet taste to it.




Peanut Butter Sandwich from Pooh's Corner. I had to try this after reading about so much here. It is very good. The peanut butter cream is sandwiched between graham crackers and dipped in chocolate. The taste was familiar, but I never did figure out what it reminded me of. I will get it again.




Steamboat Breakfast at Rancho del Zocalo. This was my daughter's. She said it was fine, but she didn't finish the pancakes. The pancakes looked greasy to me. I believe it had 2 slices  of bacon.




Eggs Benedict at Carnation Cafe. This was my best meal over the weekend. I got it without the Canadian bacon. The potatoes were on the salty side. I had the Joffrey's decaf coffee that didn't taste anything like coffee. I did notice many people dining here brought their own Starbucks coffee. I'll remember that next time.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Ravioli looks yummy.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*
Figment and his family headed down to Disneyland to check out the Food & Wine Festival in DCA and the egg-stravaganza egg hunts throughout the resort.  Both events were a lot of fun!

*Disney's California Adventure Food & Wine Festival*
Having missed out on last year's F&W Festival, Figment was eager to check out this year's Festival.  He was cautiously optimistic about the festival based on early reports.  The festival was in full swing when he got there, with food booths scattered throughout DCA (primarily in Hollywoodland and along the main walkway).









_I Heart Artichokes_









_Fried Artichokes Carbonara with Garlic Aïoli and Smoked Bacon_ - The artichokes were nice and crispy.  Figment couldn't really taste the garlic, but the bacon flavor was very strong.





_Grilled and Chilled Artichoke Hearts with Romesco Sauce_ - The Romesco sauce was really good.  The artichokes and sauce were meant to be eaten together because the artichokes were kind of bland by themselves.  The sauce was also good with the fried artchoke carbonara.





_Creamy Artichoke and Dark Chocolate Cake Pop_ - This was probably the least successful item Figment tried...it was very sweet, but he couldn't taste the artichoke at all.  The texture was really weird; it was almost like eating raw overly soft cookie dough.  Figment has had cake pops before, but this didn't really remind him of it (it was more like raw dough, with the same kind of grittiness).





_Garlic Kissed_
This seemed like one of the more popular booths at the festival and typically had a pretty healthy sized line (especially in the evenings).









_Grilled Beef Tenderloin Slider with Chimichurri Sauce_ - The meat was cooked medium/medium-well and very tender.  The slider had really good flavor, but was a bit messy to eat (as a slider).  The onions were raw (not pickled) and added a slight bite to the dish.





_Black Garlic and Soy-braised Pork Belly Bao with Pickled Vegetables_ - The meat was very tender with a slightly sweet & salty flavor.  The ratio of bao to meat was pretty good.





_Garlic-Rosemary and Avocado Oil Ice Cream Pop_ - This was probably the second least sucessful dish that Figment tried.  The ice cream was very creamy (almost too creamy - it left a weird coating on the tongue - almost like eating something with too much fat).  Figment could taste the garlic, but it was just kind of odd.





_Olive Us_





_Chilled Cioppino Soup with Shrimp, Crab Claw, Grilled Olive Bread, and Olive Oil drizzle_ - This was Figment's favorite offering at the F&W Festival.  The soup base was very yummy (almost like a gazpacho) and the shrimp was huge!  The snow crab claw was also good sized and very yummy.  Figment liked it so much, he had a second one!












(Bottle cap provided for sizing reference!)

_Bacon Twist_





_Maple-Bacon Whoopie Pie_ - This wasn't quite what Figment was expecting.  The whoopie pie was filled with cream cheese frosting and had apple pie filling int he middle.  He wasn't expecting the apple pie filling in the middle.  Both the bacon and maple flavors were noticable.





_Bloody Mary Cocktail with Candied Caramel Bacon Strip and Blue Cheese-stuffed Olives_ - Figment occassionally likes to try a Bloody Mary.  This was one pretty good, but very spicy!


----------



## GatorChris

On our last trip, we had the misfortune of being at DL when the crowd was a 9/10 when we were prepared for a 5/10. Because of that, there was literally no place to eat, and we didn't plan an ADR. So off to plan B. Even though we'd had "dinner" at Clarabelle's at DCA the night before, we really had no choice but to have ice cream for dinner once again. So we headed for our favorite spot, Gibson Girl, and we were lucky enough to get a table just as some other folks were leaving. I finally switched from my typical double-scoop Cookie's N Cream in a waffle cone to a Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae! And it was great! Definitely a highlight of that trip.


We also got to try the Red Rose Tavern late at night on our first day in the park. We went during the second showing of MSEP, so the place was nearly empty. I had the Beastly Burger, which was just alright. It had big beef patty, some yummy roast-like shredded meat, some horseradish sauce, and a ton of grilled onions. While it was good, the coming up part later was .... unpleasant. Add to it the Pommes Frites with lots of garlic and I could clear a path through the crowds all the way back to the hotel.And the worst part of the meal was that they were all out of dessert!!!! That's the main reason I went there. But that was the story of that trip - Disney seemed to be out of everything that week. But here's a pic with Gaston in the background.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*, Continued...

_Lemon Grove_









_Duck Confit on Potato Smash with Meyer Lemon Preserves_ - This was an interesting dish; individually some of the ocmponense worked, but together they didn't do so well.  The duck confit was tender and had okay flavor and the potato smash was a bunch of tater tots (like the ones served at River Belle Terrace).  They went together pretty well.  The bits of aspargus that had been soaked in the meyer lemon preserve did not work well.  They were pretty close to inedible (Figment left most of them in the container).





_Meyer Lemon Macaron with Blueberry Marmalade, Meyer Lemon Cream and Blueberry Dust_ - This macaron was really good. It had a nice amount of lemon flavor, but with a sweet blueberry marmalade center that balanced out the lemon nicely.  Figment liked this one so much, he had a second one fo these too!





_Cherry Lemonade with Cherry Pearls_ - This was Figment's favorite drink at the F&W Festival.  The lemonade was slightly tart, but the cherry pearls were very sweet.  It was fun to the pop the boba! 





_The Onion Lair_









_Braised Wagyu Beef on Creamy Polenta with Haricot Vert-Red Onion Salad and Roasted Cipollini Onion featuring Melissa's® Produce_ - The beef was very tender.  The beef was slightly too salty to be eaten alone, but when mixed with the polenta (which was pretty creamy, but kind of bland), the flavor was really good. The haricot verts were still nice and crispy, but with an inconsistent raw onion flavor (some had lots of onion flavor, others did not).  The roasted cipollini oinions were good.





_Chocolate-Hazelnut and Raspberry Feuillete Tart_ - This was like a pain au chocolat pastry.  The pastry was very flacky and had a nutella-like filling with raspberry jam.  It was very good!





_LA Style_





_Chicken Teriyaki Slider with Spicy Dole® Pineapple Jam_ - The slider had a slight bite (from the jam) and the chicken was surprisingly moist and tender.  There was too much bread, but that was easy enough to fix (skip the bread!).





_Korean Barbecue Beef Short Rib Tacos with Kimchi Slaw_ - The tacos weren't spicy and the meat had really good flavor.  The kimchi added a nice crunch.





_Dole® Pineapple-Strawberry Float with Vanilla Ice Cream and Strawberry Pearls_ - Figment isn't quite sure what to make of this drink/dessert.  The juice and ice cream combo was pretty good, as was the juice and pearls/boba.  The ice cream and pearls/boba was a little odd.





_Paradise Garden Grill_
The Paradise Garden Grill also had a new menu for the F&W Festival.

_Beer Braised Pork Tacos with Pickled Apple Slaw, Seasoned Black Beans and Queso_ - The tacos needed some more flavor.  The meat was very tender, but surprisingly bland (a bit of salsa would have helped a lot!).





_Beer Battered Black Cod with Steak Fries, Sweet Slaw and Spiced Remoulade_ - The fish was really good.  The outside was very crispy and the fish inside was tender and moist.  This was one of the best fish & chips dishes that Figment has had at DLR (or WDW).  The fries were fine (nothing really special about them).  The slaw was sweet, but vinegary (kind of like the on at RBT, but sweeter).





Overall Figment really enjoyed DCA's Food & Wine Festival.  Most of the items he tried were good and the prices seemed more reasonable (than the Festival of Holidays).  He also had fun getting the Festival Passport stamped at the booths he tried!

Next up...The Red Rose Taverne!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*, Continued...

*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
Figment was eager to check out the new Red Rose Taverne after seeing the new menu.  He was also hoping they would have the Red Rose Sipper Cups in stock.  As he walked through the Hub, he saw some people carrying clear Disneyland bags with two Rose Sippers each, so he hoped that meant the Taverne had them in stock.  He made his way through Fantasyland and saw that the Taverne had quite a line (out the front door, two switchbacks, and then headed towards the pathway that leads to Frontierland (currently closed).  He got in line and found that it moved pretty quickly despite being pretty long.













Inside there was a Cast Member handing out menus if guests were interested in reading about the food offerings.  There were signs at each station that said the Rose Sippers were $12.99 each and came with "Gaston's Famous Brew" (Red Passion Rose Lemonade).  Figment really likes the cup; there is a light in the lid the illuminates the rose.  Unfortunately, the same cannot be said for the drink.  It was _way_ to sweet (and Figment likes sweet stuff!).  He tried cutting it with water, but it was still way to sweet.









_Beast's Burger_ - 1/3 lb Angus Beef Patty, Slow-cooked Beef, Gruyère Cheese, Caramelized Onions, Lettuce, Tomato, and Horseradish Aïoli on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  The Beast's Burger was pretty good (a little messy).





_Enchanted Cauli-Flower Sandwich_ - Grilled Cauliflower Steak, Spicy Lime Aïoli, Tempura-battered Green Beans, Lettuce, and Tomato on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  Figment hemmed and hawed about trying the cauli-flower sandwich because he's kind of ambivalent about cauli-flower.  The sandwich was okay...the cauli-flower was pretty bland and needed to be eaten with the other stuff on the sandwich.  The aioli was spicy, but it gave the sandwich some needed kick.  The pomme frites were pretty good (but they're not the same as the ones served at Cafe Orleans).  The tempura-green beans were his favorite part of this dish.





_Pulled Pork Flatbread_ - Pulled Pork, Roasted Corn, Sweet Spicy BBQ Sauce, Pickled Onions and Cilantro.  The flatbread was really good.  The BBQ sauce was more sweet than spicy.  Overall the flatbread had a nice a balance of flavor.





_Slow-cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onion and Cheese Curds.  This was one of Figment's favorite items at the Red Rose Taverne.  The slow-cooked beef was really good and the other toppings were very tasty.





_Grey Stuff Gâteau_ - White Chocolate Mousse and Red Velvet Cake with a Raspberry Center.  This was a very pretty dessert, but very sweet.  The cake in the middle was a little odd, but the cookie at the bottom gave it a nice crunch.  This grey stuff was close to how he remembered the Grey Stuff at BOG in the MK, but it had a stronger flavor (less like straight buttercream).









_Lemon Rose Cake_ - Lemon Mousse with Strawberry-Rose Filling.  This was a nice and light dessert.  The mousse was good; not to sweet and not to tart.  The pearls in the bottom gave it a nice crunch.





Overall, Figment enjoyed the food at Red Rose Taverne.  The only drawback was that they seemed to be producing everything as quickly as possible regardless of whether it's been ordered or not, so the food wasn't terrible hot when he got it.  It wasn't cold, but it was on the warm/room temperature side.  Hopefully this menu will stick around for a while and when the sipper cup craze dies down a bit, maybe they'll be more inclined to make the food when it's ordered.

The interior of the resturant had been redone to feature Beauty & the Beast (both the animated and live-action movie).  The resturant was divided into two sides: Echanted objects/Castle (left side when entering from Main Entrance, closest to the BatB store) and Gaston's Tavern (right side).  On the Enchanted Object side, there were "stained glass" murals on the wall depicting the story.













Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, and Lumiere (live action versions) were scattered throughout the room.









There were also characters (animated movie versions) painted on the walls.













Gaston's Tavern side had lots of antlers and a big painting of Gaston (animated movie version).  It reminded Figment of a smaller version of Gaston's Tavern from MK.





The Enchanted Rose was above the ordering area.





Overall, they did a good job converting Pinocchio's Village Haus into the Red Rose Taverne.


----------



## maleficent55

Figment_jii 
Thank you for your Red Rose Tavern review. I really can't get over Figments beast Mickey ears!!
DO you make them yourself?


----------



## figment_jii

maleficent55 said:


> Figment_jii
> Thank you for your Red Rose Tavern review. I really can't get over Figments beast Mickey ears!!
> DO you make them yourself?


Thanks!  I use the mini-Mickey ear hat keychair or ornament as a base and then cover them with felt, fabric paint, and other embelishments.  It's fun trying to develop hats to fit the trip!


----------



## maleficent55

figment_jii said:


> Thanks!  I use the mini-Mickey ear hat keychair or ornament as a base and then cover them with felt, fabric paint, and other embelishments.  It's fun trying to develop hats to fit the trip!



You're amazing!!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*, Continued...

*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorite places to take an afternoon (or late evening break).  He likes to watch the parades from the outdoor seating area while enjoying some of the really yummy snacks that are offered.

_MSEP Peanut Butter and Jelly Eclair_ - This was something new at Jolly Holiday.  The eclair was filled with peanut butter and jelly (it was probably strawberry, but it was hard to tell).  It was actually pretty good and the decorative chocolate plate was very cute.





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ - This is Figment's favorite item at Jolly Holiday.  They were really popular this trip and frequently the bakery had sold out of them well before closing.





_Chocolate Eclair_ - This was the more typical eclair with a chocolate pudding style filling.  Yum!





_Opera Cake_ - This is another one of Figment's favorite items at Jolly Holiday.  It's only offered occasionally.  Very dense and rich, with a strong chocolate and mocha flavor.





_Trio of Ladybug Macarons_ - These were so cute (and tasty)!









_Chesire Cat Shortbread Cookie_ - This was another Electric Parade treat. The cookie was good and the jam layer added some nice flavor.





*Cove Bar*, Dinner
The Cove Bar is one of Figment's favorite lounges in Disneyland Resort.  It was a great view of Paradise Pier or the Boardwalk area and really good food.  The only drawback is that the line is usually very long and they've discontinued the call back system so you have stay in line the entire time.  The line was about an hour long when Figment got there. 

_Cotton Candy Lemonade_ - Figment decided to try one of the Signature (but non-alocholic) drinks at the Cove Bar.  This was had cotton candy flavored lemonade topped with a cloud of cotton candy.  The drink didn't really have a strong cotton candy flavor, but it was good.  The cotton candy was fun to eat.





_CB Lobster Nachos_ - Tender Lobster Pieces atop fresh House-made Tortilla Chips with Black Beans, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crema, and our Signature Aged Cheddar and Oaxaca Cheese Sauce.  These are one of the best dishes in DLR!  The nachos are really yummy and there is a lot of lobster.  So good!





_Artisan Flatbread_ - The flatbread varies and this time it featured chicken, pork rinds, and BBQ sauce.  The flatbread was very good!





_Trio of Tri-Tip Sliders_ - Mojo Criollo with crispy Onions, Barbecue with Tangy Slaw Bacon, Arugula, and Blue Cheese served on Toasted Brioche.  This dish has three cute sliders with different toppings.  Figment likes the Mojo Criollo with Crispy Onion one the best, then the Barbecue with Tangy Slaw.  They're all really good and the meat is very tender.





*Wine Country Trattoria*, Dinner
Figment really enjoyed his previous meal at the Wine Country Trattoria (the first visit was pretty bad, the second was very good, so a third was needed!).  He opted to have dinner one evening.  It was getting chilly outside, but they had the patio heaters on, so the patio area was very toasty (bordering on too toasty...Figment's family needed to wear their hats to keep the heads from feeling like they were getting baked!).

_Bread Service_ - The meal starts with bread service, which includes balsamic vinegar and olive oil for dipping.





_Alla Vongole_ Fettucine served with Clams, Parsley, Garlic, Olive Oil, Chili Flakes, and White Wine.  Figment likes pasta with clam sauce, so he tried it with two different pastas.  The first was fettucine, which was pretty good.  He also tried it with campanelle pasta.  It was also good, but he did have to send it back to the kitchen because it came to the table room temperature.









_Osso Buco_ - Slow Braised Lamb served with Creamy Polenta and Seasonal Vegetables. The osso buco was very rich and flavorful.





Next time...Cafe Orleans, Brennan's Jazz Kitchen, the Plaza Inn, and much more!


----------



## LuvIt

My high schooler is heading to DL/CA next weekend on a class trip.  Any recent pictures of menus (counter service or sit down) and prices so the kids can get an idea of what to budget for lunches and dinners? Realistically they will probably be sticking to counter service eats. Thanks.


----------



## figment_jii

Disneyland.com's dining page has menus with prices.  I haven't checked them, but on a quick look they seem to be in the ballpark (e.g., the price of the Plaza Inn Chicken dinner seems to match what I remember from a few weeks ago).
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/#/quick-service/


----------



## ADLFAN

LuvIt said:


> My high schooler is heading to DL/CA next weekend on a class trip.  Any recent pictures of menus (counter service or sit down) and prices so the kids can get an idea of what to budget for lunches and dinners? Realistically they will probably be sticking to counter service eats. Thanks.



The menus and current prices are also all on the Disneyland App, which is also super useful when you're in the park, trying to find something that sounds good nearby. It is also useful as a map, a bathroom locator, a times guide for parades and shows, and it will also tell you wait times and Fastpass availability times! I would have your kid download it now and start exploring!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*, Continued...

*Cafe Orleans*
Cafe Orleans is one of Figment's favorite places to have a lunch.  He usually requests a rail table so he can do some people watching while he eats.  

_Mint Julep_ - The Mint Julep has changed!  It's no longer green and has a slightly different flavor.  It was still good, but Figment missed the old look of the drink.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  This is one of Figment's favorite appetizers!  So yummy!





_French Onion Soup_ - Sautéed Onion Medley in traditional Broth with Crostini and Melted Gruyère.  Even on a warm day, Cafe Orleans' French Onion Soup is really good.





_"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - On top of fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  A yummy salad with lots of good toppings!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage, and Tasso Ham served with Louisiana Rice.  The gumbo goes great with the Pomme Frites.  So good!





_Lost Treasure Beignets_ - Shimmering Lemon-flavored Beignets with Vanilla Anglaise and Fruit Coullis.  In honor of the Pirates of the Carribean's 50th Anniversary, the eateries in NOS had special menu items.  Cafe Orleans (along with the Mint Julep Bar) were featuring "Lost Treasure" beignets.  They had a slight lemon flavor and distinct yellow/gold color.  The fruit coullis was really good.  So far, Figment's liked the holiday peppermint beignets the best, but these were probably his second most favorite (he's also had the regular, gingerbread, and pumpkin beignets).


----------



## LuvIt

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## figment_jii

*Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Dinner
Brennan's Jazz Kitchen is Figment's favorite place in DTD.  There is both indoor and outdoor seating; when the weather is nice, the outdoor patio is a great place to eat and people watch.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aioli and marinara sauce.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Brennan's.  He gets it (almost) every time.  Crispy on the outside and tender on the inside.





_Grilled Medallions of Beef_ - Filet mignon, crawfish mashed potatoes, bacon and pecan crusted green beans, zinfandel reduction.  This was something new for Figment.  The filet mignon medallions were cooked perfectly and the mashed potatoes had a lot of good sized pieces of crawfish in them. 





_Creole Caesar Salad with Sauteed Crawfish_ - Romaine Hearts, Cherry Tomatoes, Rosemary Crouton, Creole Caesar Dressing, Shaved Asiago Cheese.  Sometimes Figment feels like having a salad and this is one of his favorites.





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” Barbecue Sauce, Andouille Sausage-Parmesan Grits.  So yummy!





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
The RBT has become Figment's favorite spot for a last meal at DLR.  He orders the ribs and can take home any of the left overs for one last Disneyland meal!  The outdoor patio has a nice view of the Rivers of America and New Orleans Square.  It is an outdoor patio, so some of the tables are better shaded than others and sometimes there are extra "guests" wandering between (and above) the tables!





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with cole slaw and potato salad.  The ribs are Figment's favorite dish at RBT.  They very tender with lots of good flavors.  Each plate comes with six ribs (and two sides), which is lots of food!  He likes the cole slaw (tangy) and potato salad (creamy).





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with cole slaw and tater bites.  He also likes the tater bites (with extra BBQ sauce for dipping!).





*Plaza Inn*, Lunch
The Plaza Inn is another favorite place to get some food to take home.  Figment has found that the fried chicken dinner travels well.

_MSEP Cake_ - Figment didn't try this cake, but it was very colorful!





_Fried Chicken Dinner_ - Three pieces of Chicken fried to a golden brown and seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices and served with Mashed Potatoes, Vegetables, and a Buttermilk Biscuit.  They're back to the green beans!  Figment really likes the chicken.  It's very crispy on the outside and tender and moist on the inside.  So yummy!





*Maurice's Treats*, Snack
Figment wanted to try the new grey stuff dipping sauce that Maurice's Treats was offering.  The trick was going on a day when the Enchanted Rose Sipper cups were _not_ in stock.  When the cups were in stock, the line almost wrapped all the way back to the cart!

_Cheddar Garlic Bagel Twist_ - This was a savory twist; very bread-y (it's a bagel, so that was expected), with a fair amount of cheddar and garlic flavor.  It tastes best when it's still warm.





_Grey Stuff Twist with Grey Stuff Dipping Sauce_ - This was new.  The Grey Stuff Twist was filled with a chocolate-flavored filling. The Grey Stuff dipping sauce was smooth and soft.  It had a good flavor (cookies and cream-like) and went really well with the twist.  Figment likes this twist and dipping sauce the best!


----------



## julieheyer

Love your reports!!
Any idea how long the Pirates anniversary goodies will be around? We go the end of May and I would like to try the golden beignets!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## figment_jii

They just said the PotC items would be available for a "limited time" but didn't specify an end date.  If I had to guess, I would say probably until the demand dies off or maybe they're hoping to have them around through the opening of the new Pirates movie.


----------



## Laundress

That was a lot of yummy food.  Thank you for sharing the memories


----------



## azdisneylover

Figment, your postings are always great! Love the pictures. Thank you for taking the time to do it!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*, Continued...

*Maurice's Treats*, Snack
Figment wanted to try the new grey stuff dipping sauce that Maurice's Treats was offering.  The trick was going on a day when the Enchanted Rose Sipper cups were _not_ in stock.  When the cups were in stock, the line almost wrapped all the way back to the cart!

_Cheddar Garlic Bagel Twist_ - This was a savory twist; very bread-y (it's a bagel, so that was expected), with a fair amount of cheddar and garlic flavor.  It tastes best when it's still warm.





_Grey Stuff Twist with Grey Stuff Dipping Sauce_ - This was new.  The Grey Stuff Twist was filled with a chocolate-flavored filling. The Grey Stuff dipping sauce was smooth and soft.  It had a good flavor (cookies and cream-like) and went really well with the twist.  Figment likes this twist and dipping sauce the best!





*Treats, Snacks, and Other Goodies*
_Golden Churro - _This was something new for the PotC 50th Anniversary.  Figment thought he'd give it a try.  The CM described the flavor as being like Fruit Loops, which was not far off.  The lemon flavor wasn't really pronounced, but it did kind of have an generic "fruit" flavor.  It looked neat (all shiny gold colored), but Figment likes the taste of a regular churro better.
_





Starbucks Mocha _- Caffiene time!  This tastes just like a Starbucks Mocha that you can get at any Starbucks, but it does come in a cute co-branded cup!  (Hint: It goes great with an ice cream sundae from Clarabelle's.)
_





Mickey Peanut Butter Square _- These are one of Figment's favorite confectionery treats at DLR.  So yummy! 
_









Steamboat Willie Chocolate Caramel Apple _- This was a new design that Figment hadn't seen before (he only saw them at Trolley Treats on Sunday!).  It was really cute (and very yummy!).
_





Hand-Made Easter Eggs _- They come in a variety of flavors.  Figment got two different ones: Chocolate Creme Fudge and Chocolate Nut Fudge.  They are so rich, but so good! 
_








_
No two eggs are the same because they're hand-made at the Candy Palace (we only saw them making them on Saturday morning).  It was fun getting to watch them make the eggs at the Candy Palace!  They deliberately make the tops a little rough (not smooth) before applying the little white chocolate figure.
_








_


Laundress said:


> That was a lot of yummy food.  Thank you for sharing the memories


There are so many yummy things to try at Disneyland! 



azdisneylover said:


> Figment, your postings are always great! Love the pictures. Thank you for taking the time to do it!


Thanks!  It's always fun to "relive" our meals by going through the photos and writing up the reports.


----------



## julieheyer

figment_jii said:


> They just said the PotC items would be available for a "limited time" but didn't specify an end date.  If I had to guess, I would say probably until the demand dies off or maybe they're hoping to have them around through the opening of the new Pirates movie.


Thank you!


----------



## GoldnSilverPixieDust

Thank you all for the reviews and pictures.  I enjoy reading them and getting ideas for my next visit.

I have a question about the new mint juleps.  How different do they taste?  I always loved the old version and was disappointed to see they have changed it.  For those that have had both versions how would you rate them?  Also how does the Disneyland Mint Julep compare to the non-alcoholic one at the Jazz Kitchen?  

Lastly, ribs.  How would you rate the ribs between Flo's V-8 Cafe and River Belle Terrace?  I know the ones at Big Thunder BBQ were beef and it looks like both of these are pork.  Which version is closest to the Big Thunder taste?  Thanks.


----------



## figment_jii

GoldnSilverPixieDust said:


> I have a question about the new mint juleps.  How different do they taste?  I always loved the old version and was disappointed to see they have changed it.  For those that have had both versions how would you rate them?  Also how does the Disneyland Mint Julep compare to the non-alcoholic one at the Jazz Kitchen?


I liked the new version, but it does seem different.  I'm not sure I can really pin point the difference; maybe it's a little less sweet...I think the lemon/lime flavor was also more pronounced.  I don't remember exactly what the differences were, but I remember liking the DL mint julep better than the one at Brennan's.



GoldnSilverPixieDust said:


> Lastly, ribs.  How would you rate the ribs between Flo's V-8 Cafe and River Belle Terrace?  I know the ones at Big Thunder BBQ were beef and it looks like both of these are pork.  Which version is closest to the Big Thunder taste?  Thanks.


I thought the ribs at BTBBQ were pork (at least the recipe card they hand out calls for pork ribs).  That being said, to me, the taste of the ribs at RBT is very similar to what I remember from BTBBQ.  It might be that they use a similar sauce/rub.  I haven't had the ribs at Flo's.


----------



## Christina-B-Na

figment_jii said:


> _Grey Stuff Twist with Grey Stuff Dipping Sauce_ - This was new. The Grey Stuff Twist was filled with a chocolate-flavored filling. The Grey Stuff dipping sauce was smooth and soft. It had a good flavor (cookies and cream-like) and went really well with the twist. Figment likes this twist and dipping sauce the best!



This has been added to my "must try" list! Looks super yummy. Excited to get my hands on one in 7 days. Lol!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

I went to Disneyland last week and saw that they had a Pork Belly Skewer special at Bengal Barbecue. It was awesome, and a pretty good sized portion at $5.99. They serve it with iceberg lettuce so you can make little lettuce cups.


----------



## keahgirl8

disneyobsessed808 said:


> I went to Disneyland last week and saw that they had a Pork Belly Skewer special at Bengal Barbecue. It was awesome, and a pretty good sized portion at $5.99. They serve it with iceberg lettuce so you can make little lettuce cups.



Wow!  I hope they keep that.  It looks amazing!


----------



## franandaj

disneyobsessed808 said:


> I went to Disneyland last week and saw that they had a Pork Belly Skewer special at Bengal Barbecue. It was awesome, and a pretty good sized portion at $5.99. They serve it with iceberg lettuce so you can make little lettuce cups.



Oh my gosh! I've got to try this!


----------



## GoldnSilverPixieDust

figment_jii said:


> I liked the new version, but it does seem different.  I'm not sure I can really pin point the difference; maybe it's a little less sweet...I think the lemon/lime flavor was also more pronounced.  I don't remember exactly what the differences were, but I remember liking the DL mint julep better than the one at Brennan's.
> 
> 
> I thought the ribs at BTBBQ were pork (at least the recipe card they hand out calls for pork ribs).  That being said, to me, the taste of the ribs at RBT is very similar to what I remember from BTBBQ.  It might be that they use a similar sauce/rub.  I haven't had the ribs at Flo's.



Thank you!  Looking forward to trying the new mint julep and comparing.  I'm glad it still tasted good.  I have been a Disneyland mint julep fan for a long time.  Thanks also for your take on the ribs.  My family is thinking about trying either River Belle or Flo's on our next visit.  Sadly most of my party missed out on the Ranch BBQ and I wanted to find something close to it.


----------



## figment_jii

One of Figment's family went on a quick weekend trip to Disneyland at the end of April with some friends and their little one.

*French Market*
_Buccaneer Pulled Pork Sandwich_ - Jerked Spiced Pork, Sweet and Tangy Barbecue Sauce, Pineapple Caribbean-style Slaw with Fried Yucca.  This was one of the special offerings for the Pirates of the Caribbean 50th Anniversary.  The sandwich had good flavor, but it was very spicy (the meat itself was spicy).  The BBQ was more sweet than tangy.  The salsa was also very hot.  This is easily the spiciest thing I've had at the French Market.





Not pictured, but we also tried the _Jolly Rodger Punch_ (Tropical Fruit Juices with hints of Pineapple, Orange and Mango).  It was good, but a little to sweet.  I like the mint julep better (just like at Cafe Orleans, the mint julep at the French Market is now the new recipe).

*Flo's V-8 Cafe*
_Roast Beef & Cheddar_ - Garlic Chive Bun, Carmelized Onions and Horseradish Aïoli served with Signature Coleslaw.  My friends ate this and said they liked it.





_Turkey Dip_ - Potato Ginder Roll and Provolone Cheese with Turkey Au Jus served with "Radiator" Pasta Salad.  The sandwich was pretty good.  The meat was moist.  The au jus was basically a very thin gravy, but it went well with the sandwich.  The pasta salad was easily the best part of this dish.  Lots of good flavor.





*Galatic Grill*
_The Light Side_ - All-Natural Odwalla® Lemonade with Granny Smith Apple and a Souvenir Light-Up Millennium Falcon.  The lemonade was tart and refreshing on a warm afternoon.





*Paradise Garden Grill*
_Chicken and Waffle_ - Tender Chicken Breast dipped in Waffle Batter and lightly fried to a golden brown served with a Maple Bacon and Sage dipping sauce.  Alas this is probably one of the worse things I've had at Disneyland.  The chicken was okay (a little tough), but the skewer itself was very greasy/oily.  The batter was more like funnel cake batter than waffle batter in texture and it was very sweet by itself.  The dipping sauce was way to sweet.  It reminded me of eating syrup that had been diluted with sugar water and I couldn't taste either the bacon or the sage in it.  There were pieces of bacon in the sauce, but they just tasted like the syrup and were pretty limp.  I was only able to eat about half of it before the sweetness was too much (and I like sweet stuff!).  Overall, this would be better if it was less oily (that's probably a cooking issue more than anything) and if the sauce had been more savory than sweet (given that the batter was already sweet).


----------



## figment_jii

Jumping back to *Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*...

These are things that Figment didn't try, but he saw them in candy display cases throughout the resort.  (The Easter items are no longer available.)
_Catepillar Marshmallow Wands_









_Turtle Cake Pops_









_Mickey & Minnie, Red Rose, and MSEP Turtle Cake Pops_





_Tigger Tail Marshmallow Wands_ - These were only at Pooh Corner in Critter Country





_Cheshire Cat Tail Marshmallow Wands_









_Olaf Marshmallow Wand_





_Red Rose Cupcake_





_Mickey Cookies and Cream_ and _Minnie Red Velvet_ Cupcake





_Easter Mickey and Minnie Caramel Apples_





_March Gourmet Apple, Easter Mickey & Minnie Caramel Apples_





_Hunny Pot & Apple Spice Apples_ - The Hunny Pot is only available at Pooh Corner in Critter Country





_Sorcerer Mickey Apples_





_April Gourmet Apple_





_Easter Egg Character Cake Pops_

















_Mickey S'Mores Square_


----------



## figment_jii

For those that will be at Disneyland for Mother's Day, the Parks Blog just posted some information about special Mother's Day dining options.
*Celebrate Mother’s Day With Special Dining at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Midnightred

figment_jii said:


> One of Figment's family went on a quick weekend trip to Disneyland at the end of April with some friends and their little one.
> 
> *French Market*
> _Buccaneer Pulled Pork Sandwich_ - Jerked Spiced Pork, Sweet and Tangy Barbecue Sauce, Pineapple Caribbean-style Slaw with Fried Yucca.  This was one of the special offerings for the Pirates of the Caribbean 50th Anniversary.  The sandwich had good flavor, but it was very spicy (the meat itself was spicy).  The BBQ was more sweet than tangy.  The salsa was also very hot.  This is easily the spiciest thing I've had at the French Market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured, but we also tried the _Jolly Rodger Punch_ (Tropical Fruit Juices with hints of Pineapple, Orange and Mango).  It was good, but a little to sweet.  I like the mint julep better (just like at Cafe Orleans, the mint julep at the French Market is now the new recipe).
> 
> *Flo's V-8 Cafe*
> _Roast Beef & Cheddar_ - Garlic Chive Bun, Carmelized Onions and Horseradish Aïoli served with Signature Coleslaw.  My friends ate this and said they liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Turkey Dip_ - Potato Ginder Roll and Provolone Cheese with Turkey Au Jus served with "Radiator" Pasta Salad.  The sandwich was pretty good.  The meat was moist.  The au jus was basically a very thin gravy, but it went well with the sandwich.  The pasta salad was easily the best part of this dish.  Lots of good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Galatic Grill*
> _The Light Side_ - All-Natural Odwalla® Lemonade with Granny Smith Apple and a Souvenir Light-Up Millennium Falcon.  The lemonade was tart and refreshing on a warm afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paradise Garden Grill*
> _Chicken and Waffle_ - Tender Chicken Breast dipped in Waffle Batter and lightly fried to a golden brown served with a Maple Bacon and Sage dipping sauce.  Alas this is probably one of the worse things I've had at Disneyland.  The chicken was okay (a little tough), but the skewer itself was very greasy/oily.  The batter was more like funnel cake batter than waffle batter in texture and it was very sweet by itself.  The dipping sauce was way to sweet.  It reminded me of eating syrup that had been diluted with sugar water and I couldn't taste either the bacon or the sage in it.  There were pieces of bacon in the sauce, but they just tasted like the syrup and were pretty limp.  I was only able to eat about half of it before the sweetness was too much (and I like sweet stuff!).  Overall, this would be better if it was less oily (that's probably a cooking issue more than anything) and if the sauce had been more savory than sweet (given that the batter was already sweet).


Will they bring the K Bobs back before June 4th? The menu options do not look appealing!

Midnightred


----------



## figment_jii

Midnightred said:


> Will they bring the K Bobs back before June 4th? The menu options do not look appealing!


According to Disneyland.com, the Corn Dog Castle is slated to re-open on May 11.  So hopefully at that point the current Paradise Grill menu will go back to Corn Dog Castle.  However, I don't know if the Mediterranean food will return to Paradise Grill or if they'll close it (like they've done in the past) or put in some other menu.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog just posted information about the Summer of Heroes food offerings.
*Foodie Guide to Summer of Heroes at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## BriannaRuth

Thanks for posting ... some of these look really yummy!  I've got to try the Funnel Cake Fries with Mango and Raspberry Coulis!

Now for the important part ... when will Figment be reviewing these items?


----------



## figment_jii

BriannaRuth said:


> Now for the important part ... when will Figment be reviewing these items?


Alas, probably not until mid-summer!


----------



## franandaj

figment_jii said:


> However, I don't know if the Mediterranean food will return to Paradise Grill or if they'll close it (like they've done in the past) or put in some other menu.



According to the Disneyland App, the menu is back to Mediterranean food again!


----------



## keahgirl8

franandaj said:


> According to the Disneyland App, the menu is back to Mediterranean food again!



Yay!


----------



## maleficent55

The shrimp and grits from Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen. 
Ahhhhh-mazing!


----------



## franandaj

Chili Cheese dog from Coke Corner





Mac n Cheese Dog from Coke Corner


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> Chili Cheese dog from Coke Corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac n Cheese Dog from Coke Corner



Is the Mac and cheese dog as good as it looks?


----------



## franandaj

kaoden39 said:


> Is the Mac and cheese dog as good as it looks?



I thought it was pretty good!  But then I've always liked the combination of hot dogs and Mac n Cheese since I was a kid.


----------



## osully

surprised nobody has any summer of heroes foods up! everything looks so good from there of what i've seen!


----------



## kaoden39

franandaj said:


> I thought it was pretty good!  But then I've always liked the combination of hot dogs and Mac n Cheese since I was a kid.



It's a good combo! I need to add this to my list! Thank you, Alison!


----------



## pepperandchips

Groot sourdough. Almost too cute to eat! Almost.


----------



## figment_jii

A couple of new(ish) Disney Parks Blog posts:
*Disney Parks Sweet Treats: June 2017*
*Celebrate National Doughnut Day with New Gourmet Doughnuts at The Coffee House at Disneyland Hotel*


----------



## pudinhd

Hi, Guys!  I have a couple questions I am hoping someone will know the answers to...    Thank you in advance!!

1 - Is there a seasonal funnel cake flavor currently offered at Hungry Bear?

2 - Is there anywhere to get a funnel cake at Downtown Disney or the hotels?


----------



## DLgal

osully said:


> surprised nobody has any summer of heroes foods up! everything looks so good from there of what i've seen!



No pics, but I had the barbacoa beef tacos (the green ones) today as well as the chicken nachos. Both are outstanding! 

I also had the Spiderman shave ice. It was pretty good. A bit too sweet (needed some tartness to balance it out).


----------



## figment_jii

Information about Father's Day dining options in Downtown Disney!
*Dad’s Turn! Restaurants and Shops Celebrate Father’s Day with Bargains, Gifts and Special Menu Items at Downtown Disney District*


----------



## ariel1025

Does Disneyland have those Kid's power pack things like they have at WDW? Thanks!!


----------



## DLfan4

ariel1025 said:


> Does Disneyland have those Kid's power pack things like they have at WDW? Thanks!!


When i was at DLR a few years ago they had the kids power pack. 
i believe they still do have them at certain QS places.  you can check the menus on the DLR website.


----------



## amyg1975

They have the power pack at the Jolly Holiday for sure.


----------



## DLgal

ariel1025 said:


> Does Disneyland have those Kid's power pack things like they have at WDW? Thanks!!



Yes, in several places.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


>



  Hi!


----------



## figment_jii

A very short Parks Blog posting about the new offerings at the Bengal BBQ.
*Adventurous New Tastes at Bengal Barbecue in Disneyland Park*

And another one about some of the Shaved Ice offerings in DCA as part of the Summer of Heroes promotion.
*Chill Out Like a Hero at Bifrosties in Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## figment_jii

The Summer Celebration has returned to Downtown Disney!
*The Spirit of Aloha Lives at the Disneyland Resort Through Sept. 4 with Downtown Disney Summer Celebration 2017, Sponsored by Dole*


----------



## figment_jii

A brief Blog posting about some new food offerings in Carsland in honor of Cars 3!
*‘Cars 3’-Inspired Food and Beverage Offerings ‘Cruz’ into Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## trishakay84

figment_jii said:


> *Figment's Food & Wine Egg-Stravaganza, 2017*, Continued...
> 
> *Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
> 
> _Trio of Ladybug Macarons_ - These were so cute (and tasty)!



Hi Figment! Can you tell me more about these, please? Flavor? Are they smaller than the Mickey shaped macarons, like the raspberry rose one? Price difference? I'm definitely a macaron fan, excited to see more offered!


----------



## figment_jii

trishakay84 said:


> Hi Figment! Can you tell me more about these, please? Flavor? Are they smaller than the Mickey shaped macarons, like the raspberry rose one? Price difference? I'm definitely a macaron fan, excited to see more offered!


They were all the same flavor...strawberry.  They're much smaller than the Mickey Raspberry Rose macaroon (I'd guess the three of the ladybugs combined equals about one Mickey).  Each of the Ladybugs is about one or two bites.  I think they were about $10 for the trio (they come as a trio - you can't buy just one).  They're really cute and quite tasty.


----------



## franandaj

trishakay84 said:


> Hi Figment! Can you tell me more about these, please? Flavor? Are they smaller than the Mickey shaped macarons, like the raspberry rose one? Price difference? I'm definitely a macaron fan, excited to see more offered!



They're about the same size as a regular Macaron.  Have you had the ones from Kayla's Cake in DTD?  If they aren't the same size, they're really close to it.


----------



## figment_jii

A Parks Blog post about some of the upcoming special food offerings in honor of Fantasmic!
*Foodie Guide to ‘Fantasmic!’-Inspired Eats and Sweets at Disneyland Park*


----------



## clmar27

Here are a few pictures from our trip July 31 and August 1st.
Wine Country Trattoria





Bread Service




Gluten Free Rolls




Rustic Lasagne




Gluten Free Shrimp Alfredo




Chicken Parmigiana 




Magic Star




Pina CoLava


----------



## clmar27

Cove Bar




Mickey's Fun Wheel




Melrose




Mango smoothie




Lobster Nachos


----------



## clmar27

Blue Bayou Fantasmic Dinner Package




Surf and Turf




Citrus Grilled Chicken (Gluten Free)




Bone in RibEye




Sorcerer Mickey Mousse




Crime Brûlée (Gluten Free)


----------



## smchristy

I can't wait for all the Halloween treats to be announced.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Summer of Heroes and Return of Old Favorites Trip, August 2017*
Figment and his family headed down to Disneyland to check out the Summer of Heroes in DCA and to say "hi" to returning old favorites in Disneyland!

*Bengal BBQ*, Snack
Figment hadn't been to Disneyland since they re-modeled portions of Adventureland.  Moving the stroller parking over to the old Tropical Imports stand made moving through Adventureland a lot easier.  The expanded seating area for the Bengal BBQ was nice.

_BBQ Pork Belly Skewer_ - Grilled Pork Belly Served on a "Boat" of Iceberg Lettuce, Topped with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots, Daikon, and Cilantro.  Figment really liked this skewer; it had really good flavor and the lettuce added a nice crunch.









_Jungle Julep_ - Tropical Slush with a Mixture of Grape, Orange, Pineapple, and Lemon.  Figment really liked this slushie drink.  It was very refreshing.  Grape was the strongest flavor, but it wasn't over-powering.  





_Safari Skewer_ - Bacon-wrapped Asparagus.  Very yummy!





*French Market*, Dinner
The French Market is one of Figment's favorite places to have a meal. The food is usually very good and it has a great atmosphere (live music and a good view of New Orleans Square).

_Jambalaya_ - Our Creole Seafood, Chicken and Andouille Sausage Stew over Louisiana Rice.  Good flavor with a distinct bite!





_French Dip Sandwich_ - Thinly-sliced Roast Beef with Crispy Onion Straws and a Horseradish Mayonnaise on an Italian Sandwich Roll, with in-house Seasoned Chips and Au Jus.  Figment really liked this sandwhich.  It was huge! 





_Mint Julep_ - Figment has always liked the mint julep at Disneyland, but they did change the receipe earlier this year.  He recalled liking the new version in the Spring, but when he tried the one at the French Market it wasn't very good.  It tasted more like lemonade with a hint of mint and a bitter aftertaste.  He tried it again at Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou and both of those were much better, so hopefully the French Market was just having trouble with their supply that night.

*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
The Mint Julep Bar has the "famous" Mickey beignets.  The line is usually pretty long, but that means the beignets should be hot and fresh when you get them!

_Blackberry Beignets_ - As part of the return of Fantasmic! promition, the Mint Julep Bar is offering blackberry beignets.  The beignets are dusted in blue-purple blackberry flavored sugar that also has edible mini-stars.  These were really good!  (They did stain our teeth and lips blue-purple.) 









*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of Figment's favorite places to have a lunch.  He usually requests a rail table so he can do some people watching while he eats.  It was so nice to see (and hear) the Mark Twain and Columbia go sailing by!

_Mint Julep_ - Figment decided to try the Mint Julep at Cafe Orleans after having tried it the night before at the French Market.  The one at Cafe Orleans was much better...it was sweet, with some acidity and a good amount of mint flavor.  





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  This is one of Figment's favorite appetizers!  So yummy!





_"Crescent City" Salad with Pan-seared Atlantic Salmon_ - On top of fresh Mixed Greens, tossed with Caramelized Pecans, Red Grapes, Navel Orange Segments, Caramelized Onions, Chopped Green Onions, Roasted Sweet Corn, and Orange-Cilantro Vinaigrette.  A yummy salad with lots of good toppings (especially the candied pecans)!





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage, and Tasso Ham served with Louisiana Rice.  This is one of Figment's favorite items at Cafe Orleans.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Afternoon tea at the Disneyland Hotel, located inside Steakhouse 55.  We had the "Premium Tea Party," which included the regular tower of scones, tea sandwiches, and desserts, along with sparkling wine for adults and sparkling cider for kids, a salad, and a "Farewell Truffle."  Plus tea, of course.  Regular Tea Party was $50 per person, Premium was $65.  I did this with DD17 because it's our last scheduled DL trip before she leaves for college ...

_Salad of Baby Green Lettuce with Green Goddess Dressing_ -- both DD17 and I liked this.  It was an unusual Green Goddess, not as heavy as the bottled stuff and very herby.  It also came with mandarin orange sections (tasted fresh, not canned), sliced radishes (very mild), and baby tomatoes.


The tiered snack tray included scones on the top plate.  Served with Devonshire cream, lemon curd, and jam.  The lemon curd was so good I wanted to eat it straight!  Really yummy.  Scones were very fresh and not at all dry.  Second plate featured tea sandwiches -- Cucumber and Watercress (with cream cheese), Salmon Gravlox, Heirloom Tomato and Mozzarella, and Egg Salad.  Desserts included an assortment of macarons (the French kind), mini fruit tarts, and a chocolate covered strawberry.  Everything was delicious ... my only complaint on the dessert was that it only came with ONE strawberry and there were two of us!! 




DD17 didn't want the salmon, so she requested Mickey PBJ off the kids' menu instead.  So cute!



DD17 was wearing an "I'm Celebrating" pin, so they brought her an extra dessert!  Chocolate Mousse inside a dark chocolate shell with raspberry sauce and assorted berries.  It was good but we were so stuffed we barely ate any of it.  We also couldn't eat the "Farewell Truffle," so they put each in it's own little box and we took them to our room.  Unfortunately I didn't get a photo, but they were chocolate covered in cocoa powder and were very good the next day!

 

Our reservation was at 1:40 (the latest they take) and the restaurant was less than half full.  Our server was great and brought us each two different kinds of tea.  There were tons of choices on the tea menu for just about any taste.

Only downside was the usual for Disney restaurants ... in spite of the upscale setting, there were parents who were ignoring their misbehaving kids and letting them disrupt other people's meals.  A table with two very cute little girls dressed in Princess gowns and their moms started out fine, but this is a pretty long meal and by the end of it the kids were SO DONE.  Crying, screaming, running around tables, and eventually one of them fell asleep laid out on the floor by the table (yes, really) while the moms chatted and finished their tea.  By that time the restaurant was pretty empty, but it's annoying when people let their kids disturb other guests like this.

We had a lot of fun, although this wasn't something I'd do every trip.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Summer of Heroes and Return of Old Favorites Trip, August 2017*, Continued...

*Wine Country Trattoria*, Dinner
Figment returned to the Wine Country Trattoria for dinner.  The outdoor patio was nice (not too hot, not too cold).

_Bread Service_ - The meal starts with bread service (a focaccia like bread), which includes balsamic vinegar and olive oil for dipping.





_Fried Calamari_ - Lightly Breaded Calamari and Haricot Verts served with Pepperoncini Aïoli.  The calamari were pretty good; tender on the inside and crispy on the outside.  The haricot verts were intersting...they tended to fall out of the coating and didn't have a lot of flavor to them.





_Linguine Alla Vongole_ - Clams, Garlic, Olive Oil, Chili Flakes, Parsley and White Wine.  The pasta had a good amount of clams and a flavorful sauce.





_Rib-Eye Steak_ - Served with creamy Garlic-stacked Potatoes and Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Bacon and Honey.  The steak was very tender with really good flavor.  The "garlic-stacked potatoes" had a lot of cheese and not much garlic flavor.  The brussel sprouts were really good.





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
Figment likes to have lunch at River Belle Terrace towards the end of the trip so that he can take any left over ribs home for one last "Disneyland" meal.  RBT is closing soon for a length refurbishment that will see some major changes to the interior of the resturant (the server said they'd be redoing the inside to make it look like a TS resturant).

_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-Rubbed and Slow-Cooked Served with Cole Slaw and Potato Salad.  Figment still really likes these tender, fall-off-the-bone ribs.





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-Rubbed and Slow-Cooked Served with Cole Slaw and Tater Bites.





*Plaza Inn*, Lunch
_Fried Chicken_ - Three Pieces of Chicken Fried to a Golden Brown and Seasoned with Distinctive Herbs and Spices and served with Mashed Potatoes, Vegetables, and a Buttermilk Biscuit.  Figment really likes the fried chicken from the Plaza Inn.  It's crispy on the outside, moist on the inside and very flavorful!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Summer of Heroes and Return of Old Favorites Trip, August 2017,* Continued...

*Summer of Heroes*, Lunch & Snacks
Over in DCA, the Summer of Heroes event was still going strong.  Mostly contained within the Hollywood Land area, there were character meet & greets, live entertainment, and food offerings!

_Groot Sipper_ - The Groot Sipper was available throughout DCA.





*Schmoozies*, Snacks
Schmoozies features a mixture of drinks (smoothies) and croissant-doughnuts filled with a variety of items.  The doughnuts are available until they sell out (which can be well past 11:00 am, so it's worth stopping by if you're interested).  They seem to have two different flavors each day (usually the Gamma-Sized plus one other).

_Friendly Neighborhood Macaron_ – A Vanilla Ice Cream-Filled Macaron.  Figment liked the Spiderman themed macaron.  The ice cream was yummy (especially on a warm day).





_Gamma-Sized Doughnut_ – Filled with blackberry and black currant.  The doughnut was more like a croissant-doughnut than a traditional doughnut.  This one was huge!  Because of it's size, the filling wasn't uniformly distributed inside, but it was still tasty.









_The All-American Doughnut_ – Filled with Apple and Streusel Topping.  This one was more normal sized.  It was good, but could have used a little more filling.





_Rocket Fuel_ - Frozen Chocolate Espresso, topped with Whipped Cream and Chocolate Sauce.  This was Figment's favorite drink!  It was very refreshing, but had a good/strong chocolate espresso flavor.  Yum!





*Studio Catering Co.*, Snack
_Multiverse Parfait_ – Chocolate Cake Layered with White and Dark Chocolate Mousse and Cherry Jelly, Topped with Chocolate Ganache.  Figment liked the dessert, but it was a bit tough to get all of the flavors in each bite.





_Super Hero Sized Sub_ – Peppered Salami, Capocollo, Mortadela, Provolone Cheese, Lettuce, Tomato, Pepperoncini and Pickled Onion on a Hoagie Roll, Topped with Red Wine Vinaigrette.  This was one of those items that split Figment's family.  Some really liked it (said it was one of their favorite items from the Summer of Heroes menu), while another thought it was kind of bready and lacked flavor.





*Knowhere Eats*, Snack
_Obviously Nachos_ – Fried Blue Corn Tortillas with Red Pepper Cheese Sauce, Mojo-Marinated Chicken, Chipotle Crèma and Green Onions.  The nachos had a slight bite, but really good flavor.





_The Most Dangerous Tacos in the Galaxy_ – Barbacoa Beef Tacos with Green Onion Slaw, Purple Cabbage, Pickled Onions, Habanero Salsa and Green Tortillas.  These tacos had a bite, but really good flavor.  The meat was juicy and tender and the green tortillas addded interesting color!





*Award Weiner*, Snack
_Galactic Hot Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog topped with Caramelized Pineapple, Red Onion, Red Bell Peppers and Glazed with Teriyaki Sauce Served with Filmstrip Fries.  The hot dog was okay; kind of sweet.





_Quiver of Funnel Cake Fries_ - With Mango and Raspberry Coulis and Whipped Cream.  These were so good!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Summer of Heroes and Return of Old Favorites Trip, August 2017,* Continued...

*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
Figment stopped by the Red Rose Tavern for a small dinner/snack.  The lines were much shorter (the craze for the rose sippers have passed).

_Slow-cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onion and Cheese Curds.  This was one of Figment's favorite items at the Red Rose Taverne last time and it was just as good this time.  The slow-cooked beef was really tenderand the other toppings were very tasty.  It was even better because it was nice and hot this time!





_Grey Stuff Gâteau_ - White Chocolate Mousse and Red Velvet Cake with a Raspberry Center.  Figment still likes this version of the Grey Stuff better than its MK counter part.  It has a stronger flavor (less like straight buttercream) and is quite yummy.





*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorit places to take an afternoon (or late evening break).  He likes to watch the parades from the outdoor seating area while enjoying some of the really yummy snacks that are offered.  This time, they were offering a buy one-get one deal for the MSEP treats, so Figment's family had to take advantage of that offer!

_MSEP Peanut Butter and Jelly Eclair_ - The eclair was filled with peanut butter and jelly.  It was actually pretty good and the decorative chocolate plate was very cute.





_Chocolate Eclair_ - Figment always likes the choclate eclair from Jolly Holiday.





_Trio of Ladybug Macarons_ - The lady bugs are filled with strawberry jam and mousse.  They're really cute and very yummy!





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ - This is Figment's favorite item at Jolly Holiday.





_Chesire Cat Shortbread Cookie_ - This was another Electric Parade treat. The cookie was good and the jam layer added some nice flavor.





_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  Figment really likes the Tomato Basil Soup from Jolly Holiday; he wishes they'd share the recipe!





*Candy Palace*, Snacks
_S'Mores Gourmet Apple, Peanut Butter Fudge, and Peppermint Pattie_ - The peanut butter fudge was very creamy and really rich.  A little bit goes a long way!  The peppermint pattie was really strong!  The S'Mores apple was pretty good, but the graham crackers lose their crunch pretty quickly.  Still, the marshmallows were really yummy with the chocolate, caramel, and apple.













*Churro Cart, Critter Country*, Snack
_S'Mores Churro_ - Figment had high hopes for this churro, but it was kind of lacking.  The marshmallow dipping sauce was good, but the churro itself needed more flavor.  The lack of cinnamon coating was noticable.  The graham crackers were just kind of dry and tasteless.  More cinnamon mixed into the graham cracker coating would have helped.





*Trolley Treats*, Snacks
As usually, the candy shops in DLR were filled with yummy looking treats!  Figment didn't have time to try them, but he likes to look at the display cases!

_Steamboat Willie and Sorcerer Mickey Candied Apples_ - We only saw the Steamboat Willie apples in DCA (they did not have them at the Candy Palace in DL).





_Mickey and Minnie Candied Apples_





_MSEP Catepillars and Cheshire Tails Marshmallow Wands_





_Mickey, Minnie, and Olaf Marshmallow Wands_





_Mickey and Minnie Cake Pops_





_S'Mores Gourmet Apple, Marshmallow Wands_





_S'Mores Gourmet Rice Crispie Treat and Caramel Nut Apple_





_Rainbow Rice Crispie Treat_





_Cupcakes_





_Peanut Butter and S'Mores Squares_





_Peppermint Pattie and Coconut Pattie_





_Fudge_


----------



## WineMinnie

I absolutely love your posts. I read them before I go to Disneyland


----------



## franandaj

Figment sure gets a lot of eating in! Those Mickey Macarons are my favorite as well! So many things to try and my trips are always so short (meaning no overnight stays). So hard to try everything that I want!


----------



## figment_jii

WineMinnie said:


> I absolutely love your posts. I read them before I go to Disneyland


Thanks!



franandaj said:


> Figment sure gets a lot of eating in! Those Mickey Macarons are my favorite as well! So many things to try and my trips are always so short (meaning no overnight stays). So hard to try everything that I want!


Figment sometimes takes things home with him, so he can enjoy for the next few days.  Things like the Plaza Inn fried chicken and many of the Jolly Holiday treats travel really well.  We take the disposable Ziploc style containers (prevents the more fragile things from being crushed), gallon bags, and one of those insulated totes and it works out pretty well.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Summer of Heroes and Return of Old Favorites Trip, August 2017*, Continued...

*Blue Bayou Fantasmic Dining Package*
Figment was excited to see the new Fantasmic so he opted to do the Blue Bayou Dining Package.  It was also one of the last weekends for the Main Street Electric Parade, so he opted to do the Premium Blue Bayou Dining Package which included viewing for both MSEP and F!.  Figment checked in a little before his reservation time and requested a water side table.  The CM said it would be about a 30 minute wait.  We were seated right by the water, near the middle of the railing area.  It was a great table!

The Fantasmic! dining package includes a starter, entree, and dessert from a special menu.  I think the only different item was the Sorcerer Mickey dessert (the Spiced Shrimp starter was included without the upcharge).  The Premium Package upgrade included a FP for the reserved MSEP viewing area, a souvenier light-up lanyard and a Premium Specialty Beverage (Soda or Mint Julep).





_Mint Julep_ - The mint julep at the Blue Bayou is the same as elsewhere in NOS.  This one tasted like the one at Cafe Orleans...sweet, hint of mint, yummy!





_Bread Service_ - the meal starts with bread service, which includes rolls and corn bread.





_Louisana Spiced Shrimp_ - Spiced Shrimp in a Rich, Buttery Sauce with Louisiana Popcorn Rice.  The shrimp had a slight bite to the sauce, but overall really good flavor.  The rice was kind of bland, but the corn bread medallion was good.





_Gumbo_ - A Rich Flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage and Tasso Ham Served with Louisiana Popcorn Rice.  The Blue Bayou gumbo is very good.  It has a nice, deep, rich flavor and lots of chicken.  It's mild (no bite).





_Blue Bayou Bouillabaisse_ - Sustainable Fish Filet, Mussels, Clams, Shrimp, and Spiced Sausage in a Saffron-infused Broth and served with Herbed Bread.  The bouillabaisse was really good; it had a bite, but was still very tasty.  Lots of seafood and the bread was great for soaking up the sauce.





_Bone-In Rib-Eye_ - Blue Bayou House-made Rub, Seasonal Vegetables, and White Cheddar-Smoked Gouda Mac and Cheese. The ribeye had good flavor, but wasn't quite as tender as the one at WCT.





_Surf & Turf_ - Petite Lobster Tail and Broiled Filet Mignon served with Blue Bayou Au Gratin Potatoes, Seasonal Vegetables, and Béarnaise Sauce.  The petite lobster tail was very tender and had good flavor.  The filet mignon was tender and good.  The au gratin potatoes were really peppery (too peppery, it masked all other flavors), but the veggies were good.





_Sorcerer Mickey_ - Mile Chocolate Pound Cake with Milk Chocolate Mousse and Banana Foster Sauce with Chocolate Glaze.  From a visual perspective, this was probably the biggest disappointment of the evening.  The Sorcerer Mickey desserts were missing their signature Sorcerer Hat because they'd melted in the delivery truck.  The dessert was still tasty (the red dot was a berry sauce, the yellow dot was mango, and the blue was vanilla), but it didn't look as pretty as in the picture.  I know it's not the server's fault, but she did have a "whatever - it doesn't matter" kind of attitude that a little disappointing when we asked about the hat (we thought maybe they'd forgotten to add them).





At the end of the meal, the server brought the cushions, light-up lanyards for MSEP, and the FPs (for the first MSEP and the second F!).





Overall, the dinner at the Blue Bayou was generally good.  The food was pretty tasty (although, Figment does think our last visit - for the MHP Dining Package last September - was better), but the service was a little lacking.  Our server was hard to find and the busers had a tendancy to want to clear the plates before we were finished.

After dinner we headed over to the MSEP viewing area in Town Square (facing the train station). The FP said to return at 8:30 pm, but when we got there (around 8:15 pm), there were already guests in the area. All of the curb spots were taken, so we ended up sitting on the ground in the "second" row. Overall, the view was pretty good and the area wasn't all that packed (there was plenty of room to move around if you wanted).









After the parade ended (around 9:20 pm), we decided to head over to the F! viewing area rather than watch fireworks from Main Street. The F! FP said to return anytime between 10:00 pm and 10:30 pm (for the 10:45 pm showing). We caught a glimpse of fireworks from the Rivers of America area. It seems like you really need to be the far side of the river to have the "best" view (i.e., mist screens and fireworks at the same time). Probably somewhere about even with French Market/Cafe Orleans might be the best bet. We glanced over near Stage Door Cafe and you had to choose either the mist screens or the fireworks.









They were allowing guests to line up near Harbor Galley prior to 10:00 pm. It was a bit confusing because there were two lines; one was for dining packages (all) and the other was for standby. The standby guests were let into their area first, which looked to be around the raft docks.  It was to the left of the dining package area and didn't seem to be the best of views.





The dining package viewing area was divided by package (at least kind of). When we got to the front of the line, the CM looked at our FP and said to go to the next CM (down the way). The sections were only divided by tape on the ground, which was kind of hard to see. Everyone was sitting on the ground (all dining package areas). The view for the Blue Bayou dining area was near the center and offered a pretty good view of the whole show. The wind wasn't blowing towards us, so we didn't get wet! I have to admit, the parade cushions made it much more comfortable to sit on the ground! I saw one stroller in the dining package area (I couldn't tell if the child was sitting in it or not), but I did not see any ECVs or wheelchairs (that doesn't mean they weren't there, I just didn't see them).





















Overall, I really liked being able to sit (albeit on the ground) and watch the show. I'd never had a parade cushion before and I was surprised at how comfy they were.  They really did make sitting on the ground easier!

I have mixed feelings about the new Pirates sequence; I like the use of the Columbia, but I wasn't a big fan of the new sequence.  I miss the use of the cannon to start the sequence and Elizabeth Swan felt like she's just stuck in there because they needed a damsel in distress.  (Also, her costume is pretty atrocious - I don't recall her ever wearing a pink baby doll type outfit in any of the movies.)

Overall, the show itself was good...I liked elements of the new show and I miss elements of the old show.


----------



## TinkandPooh

Going to be at DL in a couple weeks for one of my favorite times of the year and all these pictures are making me hungry and giving me some really good ideas for food while at DL.
I am so excited!!! Thank you for the food reviews and pictures!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you so much for the food reviews Figment.  I cannot wait until Christmastime when those reviews start to come out.  We are going to be there from Christmas to New Years and excited for all of the treats and yummy foods that DLR will have that time of year .


----------



## Mickeybell

I have a question regarding Flo's V8 Cafe.  For the Roast beef and cheddar sandwich it says it comes with coleslaw.  Does any one know if you can substitute a different side.  No one in my family likes coleslaw but some of the other sides sound good, like the mac n cheese or mash potatoes.  We have never eaten at Flo's and would like to give it a try on our next visit.


----------



## tiffjoy

Mickeybell said:


> I have a question regarding Flo's V8 Cafe.  For the Roast beef and cheddar sandwich it says it comes with coleslaw.  Does any one know if you can substitute a different side.  No one in my family likes coleslaw but some of the other sides sound good, like the mac n cheese or mash potatoes.  We have never eaten at Flo's and would like to give it a try on our next visit.



I'm pretty sure you can pick any side. I recall picking a different side item on my last trip. 

Flo's is a great place to eat- make sure you head out back where you can watch RSR as you eat.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Mickeybell said:


> I have a question regarding Flo's V8 Cafe.  For the Roast beef and cheddar sandwich it says it comes with coleslaw.  Does any one know if you can substitute a different side.  No one in my family likes coleslaw but some of the other sides sound good, like the mac n cheese or mash potatoes.  We have never eaten at Flo's and would like to give it a try on our next visit.



They will let you substitute sides on any of the meals at Flo's.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

longtimedisneylurker said:


> They will let you substitute sides on any of the meals at Flo's.



But FYI mac and cheese is not one of the sides you can swap.


----------



## franandaj

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> But FYI mac and cheese is not one of the sides you can swap.



But it's worth the few dollars just to purchase it as a side!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> But FYI mac and cheese is not one of the sides you can swap.



Since when? I have swapped mac and cheese in for a side on every meal I have ordered there. The most recent time I did this was June.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Since when? I have swapped mac and cheese in for a side on every meal I have ordered there. The most recent time I did this was June.



I was not able to swap it in April but actually now that I think about it I was trying to swap a kids side not an adult meal side. So maybe you can swap it for adult meals but not kids meals?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I was not able to swap it in April but actually now that I think about it I was trying to swap a kids side not an adult meal side. So maybe you can swap it for adult meals but not kids meals?



Yeah, maybe that was it. All the adult sides cost the same a la carte, so they are swapped freely when ordering the adult meals.


----------



## StarlitNight05

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Yeah, maybe that was it. All the adult sides cost the same a la carte, so they are swapped freely when ordering the adult meals.


Do you know if you can make a substitution at breakfast as well?  I was thinking of getting the American Breakfast, but I don't eat bacon, so I am wondering if they'd give me a side of fruit instead?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

StarlitNight05 said:


> Do you know if you can make a substitution at breakfast as well?  I was thinking of getting the American Breakfast, but I don't eat bacon, so I am wondering if they'd give me a side of fruit instead?



I don't know the answer to that one. I don't really like Flo's breakfasts. They do serve fruit with the kids' meal there, so they might be willing to accommodate, but willingness to do so is often related to availability of a button on the cash register. If there isn't an option for them to remove bacon, and add fruit, they might not be able to do so.


----------



## BecAus

Thank you so much for all your posts / pictures Figment - they are so helpful and wonderful to see ahead of our trip in 10days.  I have to make a list - I started one but it's going to be a heck of a lot longer after seeing all these : )

and.... BriannaRuth - thank you for your post on the DLH A/Tea - we are doing this on 10/1 - it will be the Halloween Tea but gives us an idea on what to expect.  The part about the premium tea was particularly helpful - I had been wondering about this.  Sounds like it is the way to go, particularly as they do the cider for kids which my 11yr old will really like - I had been unsure of whether to do premium for me and classic for him (not sure if I could do that anyway) but that answers that question, he loves cider!
Man, I would be so annoyed about children misbehaving like that.  Some people just have no idea do they or they just don't care : )


----------



## millie0312

I'm 


StarlitNight05 said:


> Do you know if you can make a substitution at breakfast as well?  I was thinking of getting the American Breakfast, but I don't eat bacon, so I am wondering if they'd give me a side of fruit instead?



They will try to accommodate requests there for breakfast. I haven't tried bacon for fruit but I have potatoes for fruit no issue. I can't imagine it being an issue


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

millie0312 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> They will try to accommodate requests there for breakfast. I haven't tried bacon for fruit but I have potatoes for fruit no issue. I can't imagine it being an issue



Now that I think about it, I know my son has substituted potatoes for eggs at Riverbelle and probably now Zocalo, so they do seem pretty able to switch things around overall. The more likely thing to get told no about is asking for something a la carte. While there are definitely locations set up to offer a la carte items, at the places that aren't allowed or set up to do that, we always get told "sorry, no, I don't have a button for that."


----------



## wdwfan22

figment_jii said:


> *Figment's Summer of Heroes and Return of Old Favorites Trip, August 2017*, Continued...



Thank you so much for your amazing reviews. I love reading all about Figment's trips to DL!


----------



## Shelly S

I love to look at the food pictures so here are some from yesterday, our arrival day. I apologize if it doesn't post correctly, I haven't added photos in a long time

Tangarora terrace teriyaki chicken sandwich
 
Tropical salad with shrimp 
 

Carnation Cafe
House salad

Baked Potato Soup
 
Meatloaf


----------



## sophies*mom

Giving this a bump, hoping to see some Halloween treats.


----------



## Shelly S

Schmoozies.  Caramel apple smoothie
 
FLo's. Car-Achnid (chicken) Pot Pie
 
FLo's 3" Candy Cone pie

These are all the Halloween treats we had but I have lots of the regular food photos if anyone wants to see them I can post some


----------



## tiffjoy

Shelly S said:


> These are all the Halloween treats we had but I have lots of the regular food photos if anyone wants to see them I can post some



I always love seeing any food pics!


----------



## goooof1

more.....YES please.......MORE!!     TY


----------



## Shelly S

Cafe Orleans Fantasmic menu

House salad


Gumbo


Steak and Potatoes


Lobster Cobb Salad


Beignets (these were not on the Fantasmic menu, but offered)


Maleficent dessert


----------



## Shelly S

Mummy cupcake and peanut butter sandwich from Marceline's

Rancho del Zocalo. Tostata Salad with beef (beans on the side not in pic)

Mexican chocolate parfait also from Rancho


Cozy Cone Bacon Mac n Cheese cone

Lucky Fortune Cookery. Asian rice bowl with beef and Thai coconut curry sauce. This is the one thing I truly didn't like. Rice was fine, but the beef was fatty and the sauce was just strange. 

Ghiradelli chocolate shake

Pacific Wharf  Chicken apple and walnut salad in bread bowl

Clarabelle's Ice Cream. Hand dipped ice cream bars chocolate/chocolate chips

Chocolate with the whole herd


French Market. Beef stew bread bowl


----------



## Shelly S

We shared a lot of the items, especially the chicken dinner and the soup/salad bread bowls

Stage Door Cafe  corn dog with fries

Also Stage Door. Mozzarella sticks with fries and marinara sauce (not in pic). This is a secret menu item that you have to ask for

Also Stage Door. Strawberry funnel cake. This is really big, another thing we split


Plaza Inn. Chicken dinner (when you ask for all white you get 2 breast instead of the three leg, breast, thigh)


Golden Horseshoe. Chocolate Chunk cookie sundae. This was ok, but we wanted the ice cream nachos secret menu item we read about but were told they don't do them anymore.

Pacific Wharf. Chinese chicken salad. We liked this but think the Apple walnut salad is much better



Hungry Bear. Crispy Chicken sandwich

Also Hungry Bear  picnic salad


----------



## Shelly S

That's about all the photos I have, if anyone has questions about any of the items I'm happy to answer.


----------



## DLfan4

" Plaza Inn. Chicken dinner (when you ask for all white you get 2 breast instead of the three leg, breast, thigh)




" * picture by Shelly S

Shelly S, Was there an upcharge for asking for all white meat?


----------



## DLfan4

* Picture by Shelly S


Shelly S.  How big are the cones?  is it more of a snack?


----------



## Shelly S

[QUOTE
Was there an upcharge for asking for all white meat?[/QUOTE]

No, it is the same price $17.49


----------



## Shelly S

DLfan4 said:


> How big are the cones?  is it more of a snack?



It is a filling snack, about the size of a waffle cone but a little shorter and wider at the top. The mac n cheese goes all the way down. We split the pot pie and then shared this a little later and were full


----------



## franandaj

DLfan4 said:


> Plaza Inn. Chicken dinner (when you ask for all white you get 2 breast instead of the three leg, breast, thigh)



By the same token, I wonder if you could ask for all thighs? I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## PoohsFan1

*DLfan4* your pictures look awesome!!!  Thank you for posting them.  My family is heading to DLR in a couple of months and your pictures of Pacific Wharf bread bowls are making me really happy that we are planning on eating there this time around ).


----------



## DLfan4

PoohsFan1 said:


> *DLfan4* your pictures look awesome!!!  Thank you for posting them.  My family is heading to DLR in a couple of months and your pictures of Pacific Wharf bread bowls are making me really happy that we are planning on eating there this time around ).



The pictures are not mine ( i WISH i was there and took the pictures).  The pictures belong to Shelly S


----------



## DLfan4

Shelly S said:


> It is a filling snack, about the size of a waffle cone but a little shorter and wider at the top. The mac n cheese goes all the way down. We split the pot pie and then shared this a little later and were full




So if there was a family of 4 and we wanted to try is as a snack (not as a meal).  Would there be enough in 1 cone for us to all have a taste?  or would you suggest 2?


----------



## Shelly S

DLfan4 said:


> So if there was a family of 4 and we wanted to try is as a snack (not as a meal).  Would there be enough in 1 cone for us to all have a taste?  or would you suggest 2?


With one, you would probably each get a couple bites of the mac and some of the cone. You can see other people's as you are standing in line and then decide whether you want one or two


----------



## PoohsFan1

DLfan4 said:


> The pictures are not mine ( i WISH i was there and took the pictures).  The pictures belong to Shelly S



So sorry...*Shelly S *the pictures are truly amazing, sorry I miswrote who took them . * DLFan4 *thank you for the clarification.


----------



## franandaj

Here's a few pictures from our day out at Disney last May.  Mom wanted a Green Chile Chicken Cone from the Cozy Cones.  She didn't realize I wanted a picture and she took a bite out of it as soon as she got it!






Dad I didn't want quite so much so we got Chimichangas on Paradise Pier.






That evening we went to the Uva Bar and Cafe for dinner.

Dad got an appetizer order of Calamari for his dinner.






My Mom got the Lamburger with salad as her side.






I got the Lamburger with the garlic fries, sooooo good!


----------



## Shelly S

PoohsFan1 said:


> So sorry...*Shelly S *the pictures are truly amazing, sorry I miswrote who took them . * DLFan4 *thank you for the clarification.


No problem. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## figment_jii

*This Is Halloween, This Is Halloween...Figment's 2017 Trip to HalloweenTime*
Figment visited Disneyland for his annual HalloweenTime trip.  It was time to check out this year's Haunted Mansion Holiday gingerbread showpiece, check out all of the new offerings in DCA, and (of course) try many of the yummy sounding HalloweenTime treats!

*French Market*, Dinner
The French Market is one of Figment's favorite places to have a meal and do some people watching.  It's has a pretty good view of New Orleans Square, especially the Haunted Mansion.  During HalloweenTime and the Holiday Season, the French Market is given a Nightmare Before Christmas theme.  There is also usually a special HalloweenTime dessert!

_French Dip Sandwich_ - Thinly-sliced Roast Beef with Crispy Onion Straws and a Horseradish Mayonnaise on an Italian Sandwich Roll, with in-house Seasoned Chips and Au Jus.  The sandwhich has good flavor and the crispy onions are yummy.  The chips can be kind of spicy (depending on how thick the seasoning layer is), but goes nicely with the sandwich.





_French Market Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This entree is easily shareable!  The chicken is very moist and the skin is crispy.  The veggies are okay, but nothing really special.





_Snake and Spider Chocolate Goo_ - Dark Chocolate Cup filled with layers of Dark Chocolate Mousse, Green Pound Cake, and Chocolate Cookie Crumbles with Gummy Worms and Chocolate.  This was the special dessert for HalloweenTime!  It was actualy really good!  The green "pound" cake was more like normal cake, just very green.  The cookie crumbles were really good when eaten with the mousse filling. 









_Pumpkin Cheesecake_ - Figment didn't try this, but it was another HalloweenTime offering.





*Mint Julep Bar*, Breakfast
The Mint Julep Bar is one of the most popular snack spots in DL (based on line length at any rate).  Guests can get beignets, mint juleps, along with other drinks.  The beignets are available in two flavors during HalloweenTime: regular (powdered sugar) and Dreamsicle.

_Dreamsicle Beignets_ - These were new for HalloweenTime.  Figment isn't really sure what orange flavoring has to do with Halloween, other than it's the color of pumpkins.  The sugar didn't have a really strong orange flavor.  It was more like a hint of orange, with a strong sweet flavor.  The orange sugar had silver stars mixed in.  Overall, Figment liked the Blackberry Beignets from the summer better (although, these didn't turn everyone's teeth blue!).  The pepermint ones from a few years ago are still his favorites!









*Studio Catering, Co.*, Lunch
Figment headed over to DCA one day for a progressive lunch.  It started with tacos from the Studio Catering, Co, moved on to Award Wiener, and ended at Schmoozies!  Studio Catering Co. is one of the few things from the Summer of Heros promotions that is still around.  They kept much of the same menu, but added a new taco option.

_Dragon Breath Tacos_ - Pork Belly Tacos, Korean BBQ Sauce, Kim Chi Slaw and Sriracha Aïoli.  These were really good!  The meat was very tender and there was a lot of it!  There was a slight bite, but it was not overwhelming.









_The Most Dangerous Tacos in the Galaxy_ - Beef Barbacoa Tacos with Green Onion Slaw, Purple Cabbage, Pickled Onions, Habanero Salsa, and Green Tortillas.  Figment had these in August and liked them, so he wanted to try them again this time.  They were much spicier this time around!  Yikes!  Still good, but a lot hotter.









*Award Weiner*, Lunch
Award Wiener always has a variety of hot dog options, plus a few seasonal options.  This time, Figment opted for one of the regular menu items.

_Bacon Street Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog dipped in a House-made Roasted Red Pepper Ketchup topped with Grilled Onions, Bell Peppers and crispy Bacon Crumbles served on a toasted Potato Bun with Filmstrip Fries.  The hot dog was good and the bacon added a lot of flavor. 





*Schmoozies*, Lunch
Schmoozies has gone back to its old menu, but still has doughnuts and an ice cream macaron...they were just HalloweenTime themed!

_Make Mine Mocha_ - Frozen Chocolated Espresso topped with Whipped Cream and Chocolate Shavings.  Figment discovered this last trip when it was called Rocket Fuel.  It's always been on the menu, so he had another one on this trip.  Still yummy!  (Very similiar to Starbuck's mocha Frappacino with dark mocha powder added in).





_Mummy Macaron Ice Cream Sandwich_ – Almond macaron shell with dark chocolate “eyes” drizzled with white chocolate and filled with rainbow sherbet.  This was one of Schmoozies HalloweenTime offerings.  It was pretty good.  The rainbow sherbert added a nice flavor to the crunch of the macaron.  Just make sure to eat it before it melts!


----------



## franandaj

figment_jii said:


> _Dragon Breath Tacos_ - Pork Belly Tacos, Korean BBQ Sauce, Kim Chi Slaw and Sriracha Aïoli. These were really good! The meat was very tender and there was a lot of it! There was a slight bite, but it was not overwhelming.



I wanted to try these but the CM told me they were very spicy. What did you think?


----------



## figment_jii

franandaj said:


> I wanted to try these but the CM told me they were very spicy. What did you think?


They did have a bite, but it wasn't over-overwhelmingly spicy.  That being said, I don't know if it varies depending on who's prepping the tacos.  The Dangerous tacos weren't that spicy the first time I had them, but the second time was definitely a lot hotter.  You might ask to see if you can have the Sriracha Aïoli or Korean BBQ Sauce (I'm not sure which one has the most heat - maybe ask the CM to see if they know or can find out) on the side.  The meat itself wasn't spicy, so the heat was in one of the condiments.


----------



## figment_jii

*This Is Halloween, This Is Halloween...Figment's 2017 Trip to HalloweenTime, Continued*
*Jolly Holiday*, Lunch & Snacks
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's go to places in Disneyland for a snack (or even a meal).  The entrees salads and sanwhiches are good, but it's the desserts that really stand out.  It's also a nice place to take a break and do some people watching (and maybe catch a parade)!

_Jolly Holiday Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Spiced Pecans, Feta, Tomatoes, Dried Cranberries and Raspberry Vinaigrette served with a fresh Breadstick.  This is one of Figment's favorite salads.  It has a nice mixture of items, although he wishes it didn't come with feta cheese.  They can hold the feta, but it'll take extra time (they say between 15 and 20 minutes that's pretty accurate...).





_Market Sandwich on Traditional Baguette_ - Salami, Spicy Capicola, Prosciutto, Arugula, Pickled Red Onion, Pepperoncini, Whole Grain Mustard Aïoli served with House Chips.  This sandwich was really good!  It had lots of flavor.





_S'Mores Bar_ - This is one of Figment's favorite desserts at Jolly Holiday.  It's only available seasonally (usually in the fall), so he makes a point to get when it's being offered.  It's very rich and very chocolately!









_Peanut Butter Whoopie Pie_ - The cake is nice and moist and the filling has a slight tang and lots of peanut butter flavor.





_Raspberry Mickey Macaron_ - This is one of Jolly Holiday's classic offerings (usually available year-around) and another of Figment's favorites.  It travels well (he usually takes a few home to enjoy after the trip is over).





_Spiced Bundt Cake_ - This was one of the HalloweenTime offerings.  It was a bundt cake...um...sadly, it was kind of boring and didn't have much flavor.





_Pomegranate Freeze_ - This drink was okay, but the Jungle Julep at Bengal Barbeque was better (if you want a slushie type drink).  Also, it does not pair very well with the other sweet items from Jolly Holiday...





_Mickey-Shaped Mummy Macaron_ – A white chocolate macaron with white chocolate drizzle and chocolate-salted caramel filling.  This was another of the HalloweenTime offerings.  It was very cute and tended to run out early.  The filling was quite yummy.





*Clarabelle’s Hand Scooped Ice Cream*
Clarabelle's (in DCA, not to be mixed up with the one in Toontown) had two HalloweenTime offerings, plus their usually ice cream sundes, hard floats (yes, with alochol), and ice cream bars.  Figment likes to get an ice cream sundae, sit outside of Starbucks, and watch Five & Dime or the Newsies perform.





_Bat Wing Raspberry Sundae_ – White chocolate-raspberry swirl ice cream with raspberry splatter, blood-red sprinkles, whipped cream and Bat Wing cookie.  This was a very cute looking sundae.  Alas, Figment wasn't really that impressed with the sundae's flavor.  The ice cream was very rich, but it needed more raspberry swirl in it.  The bat wing cookie was kind of like a gingerbread cookie, but without the gingerbread flavor.  While cute to look at, he wouldn't order this sundae again.





_Spider Silk Ice Cream Sandwich_ – A black macaron with charcoal-tart cherry spun ice cream topped with popping candy and raspberry sauce.  This was the other HalloweenTime offering.  Again, it was pretty cute to look at, but was lacking in the flavor department.  The ice cream was rich, but it was very hard to taste the "tart cherry" flavor.  If anything, he tasted the charcoal more (that was the first thing he noticed).  The macaron was good and the popping candy added a nice texture contrast.





_Oswald Sundae_ - Two Scoops of Ice Cream with Hot Fudge, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Chips, Cherry, Waffle Cup, and a Chocolate Dipped Banana.  Later in the trip, Figment decided to go back to his old favorite, the Oswald Sundae with two scoops of Jamocha Almond Fudge ice cream.  Yummy!


----------



## figment_jii

*This Is Halloween, This Is Halloween...Figment's 2017 Trip to HalloweenTime, Continued*

*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Carnation Cafe is a nice place to have a relaxing dinner.





_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  Figmen really likes pickles and he enjoys this appetizer.  Nice and crunchy on the outside and pickle-y on the inside...yum!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This soup is very rich, but has a lot of good flavor.  It's great on a cold day (and it's pretty good on a warm/hot day too!  ).





_Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This is one of the only meatloafs Figment likes; it has a nice blend of meats so that it's not mushy and has really good flavor.  He likes to ask for extra gravy to mix with the mashed potatoes.





*Cafe Orleans, Fantasmic Dining Package*, Lunch
Figment and family decided to try the Fantasmic Dining Package at Cafe Orleans.  With F! only being presented on Saturday and Sunday evenings, they figured the crowds would be high for the show.  They had reservations for lunch, but were able to request FPs for the second show (it sounded like there were still packages available for the second show, so that might be why we were able to get FPs for the second show even with a lunch reservation).





_Mint Julep_ - While he misses the green color of the original mint juleps, Figment has gotten used to the clear color of the new drink.  It still tastes good, but slightly more lemon-y/lime-y than the old recipe.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  This was not included with the F! dining package, but Figment was able to order as an extra item.  He can't go to Cafe Orleans and not have the pommes frites.  Still yummy!





_Gumbo_ - A Rich, Flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage and Tasso Ham, Served with Cajun-Style Dirty Rice.  The gumbo was one of the appetizer options for the package.  It's still very tasty.





_Seafood Gratin_ - Creamy Blend of Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and Cheese served with Seasoned Croutons.  This was avilable for an additional $5 as part of the F! dining package.  Figment decided to try it and it was well worth it.  It had a lot of crab and shrimp and was really tasty.  It wasn't very creamy (which was fine with Figment), but there was a lot of really yummy broth to soak up into the croutons.









_Lobster Cobb Salad_ - Lobster tossed with Mix Greens, Roasted Corn, Cherry Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Bacon, and Avocado Vinaigrette.  Figment generally likes salads and this was one was very good.  It had a fair amount of lobster.





_Shrimp and Grits_ - Creole-spiced Shrimp served atop Cheese Grits, Spiced Sausage-Fava Bean-Corn Relish and Shrimp Sauce.  Figment really likes Brennan's Shrimp & Grits, so he decided to give this one a try.  It was good (very mild), but the grits had a bit too much cheese in them for his tastes.





_Bourbon Street Chicken_ - Honey-kissed Chicken with Hoppin' John, Seasonal Vegetables, and Bourbon Sauce.  The chicken was okay; it was a bit sweet.





_Maleficent Dragon “Fantasmic!” Dessert_ - with a milk chocolate crunchy base, spiced dark chocolate-blackberry ganache center, caramel mousse and orange-vanilla sauce.  This was a really good looking dessert and it had good flavor.  The chili-spice wasn't terribly noticable at first, but it definately built as the dessert was eaten.  Figment liked this dessert, but could have done with a little less spiciness.













At the end of the meal, you're given the FPs for admission into the reserved viewing area for F!.  The FP tells you when and where to go and, in theory, which section to sit in.  When we got to the second showing, they did have us queue up by dining location, but once inside the viewing area, they did not seem to care where you sat.  We did notice several ECVs in the back of the viewing area (against the walkway) and everyone was sitting on the ground (except those in the very back, next to or behind the ECVs).  We did not see any strollers within the seated area, but there were a few in the back (with the ECVs).





A larger version of the menu


----------



## figment_jii

*This Is Halloween, This Is Halloween...Figment's 2017 Trip to HalloweenTime, Continued*

*Bengal BBQ*, Lunch
The new seating area for the Bengal Barbeque has made it a lot easier to get something to eat and relax. 

_Jungle Julep_ - Tropical Slush with a Mixture of Grape, Orange, Pineapple, and Lemon.  While not on the menu board, this drink was still available.  It's nice and refreshing on a warm day!





_Safari Skewer_ - Bacon-wrapped Asparagus.  Bacon...yum!





_Pork Belly_ - Grilled Pork Belly Served on a "Boat" of Iceberg Lettuce, Topped with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots, Daikon, and Cilantro.  The Bengal BBQ was still offering this specialty skewer, along with the new lamb one.  Figment really liked it last time, so he got two of them this time!  They're still really good; a fair amount of meat and lots of flavor.









Side Note: They were offering a Bengal Rice Plate, which includes your choice of two regular Skewers served on a bed of Jasmine Rice with a side of Citrus-Miso Slaw for $15.99.  The highest priced skewers that qualified were $5 each, so you're basically paying $6 for the rice and slaw.  It seemed kind of expensive to me.





*Plaza Inn*, Dinner
The Plaza Inn is a great place to grab something to eat and do a little Main Street people watching (some tables have a view).

_Chicken_ - three pieces of Chicken fried to a golden brown and seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices and served with Mashed Potatoes, Vegetables, and a Buttermilk Biscuit.  Figment's family usually gets a couple of the chicken dinner and takes them home with them.  One last bit of Disneyland after the vacation ends!


----------



## lindyv321

Everything looks amazing! There are too many things I want to eat but we’ll only be there for one day this coming weekend.


----------



## lildreamer101

Would anyone happen to know if the Maleficent Dragon “Fantasmic!” Dessert contains ginger?


----------



## figment_jii

lildreamer101 said:


> Would anyone happen to know if the Maleficent Dragon “Fantasmic!” Dessert contains ginger?


I would contact Guest Services to find out whether it has any ginger in it.  I thought I had read that the spiciness in the dessert came from chili and I didn't notice any ginger flavor, but the mousse was pretty strong in flavor, so it could have covered other ingredients.


----------



## figment_jii

*This Is Halloween, This Is Halloween...Figment's 2017 Trip to HalloweenTime, Continued*

*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Dinner
Figment's favorite DTD location is Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.  He's been there many times and always had a great meal.  This time, while the food was good, the service was pretty bad.  We actually ended up flagging down a different server to take our order because our server never came back after getting the drink order (we waited 30 minutes for her to return and she didn't!).  We were going to just ask him if could find our server, but he offered to take our order.  When she did finally reappear, she didn't apologize for ignoring us or anything or really make any effort to check on us very often (someone else refilled drinks, clear plates, etc.).  She did, at least, bring the check.  Despite that, the food was still tasty.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole mustard aïoli and marinara sauce.  Figment likes this appetizer.  It's cripsy on the outside and tender on the inside. 





_French Quarter Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Candied Pecans, Cherry Tomatoes, Cider Vinaigrette.  The candied pecans were yummy, but otherwise, this was a pretty standard appetizer salad.





_Louisiana Crab Cake_ - Corn maque choux, jalapeño-tomato jam.  The crab cake had lots of crab and really good flavor.  It was a pretty good size too!





_Pasta Jambalaya_ - A New Orleans favorite and Jazz Kitchen signature dish! Gulf shrimp, andouille sausage, roasted chicken, creole seasoning with spinach fettuccine.  Figment likes the jambalaya at Brennan's, but it does have a bite!





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” Barbecue Sauce, Andouille Sausage-Parmesan Grits.  Figment had this one the same night that he had the shrimp & grits at Cafe Orleans - it was a shrimp & grits comparison day!  Overall, Brennan's has better flavor, but they have more of a bite.  The grits are better at Brennan's...creamy, but not cheesy.





*Carthay Circle Restaurant*, Lunch
Figment hadn't been to Carthay Circle restaurant in a while (his last meal was meh), but he decided to give it another try.  Some of the things on the lunch menu looked pretty interesting.  There was a small Halloween decoration inside the resturant: a haunted tree complete with bats!









_Bread Service_ - The meal starts with bread service, but Figment didn't want to fill up on bread!





_Non-Alcoholic Poison Apple-Tini_ - The Carthay Circle Lounge and Restaurant were the only locations where the green poison apple glow cube was available.  It looks just like the red one, only its green.  The drink can be made non-alocholic (plain cranberry juice).  The price is the same.





_Wildberry Lemonade_ - All Natural Lemonade with flavors of Blackberry, Strawberry, Raspberry, and Blueberry with a Spritz of Purified Sparkling Water, topped with Wildberry Fruit Foam.  A sweet, slightly tart drink.  It was good.





_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeño with Apricot-Honey Butter.  These are still Figment's favorite item at the Carthay Circle.  So good!  He wishes they were availble in the Lounge (or that they'd share the recipe).









_Chilled Soba Noodle Salad_ - Tangerine Shrimp, Cucumber, Macadamia Nuts, Heirloom Tomatoes, Mint, Cilantro.





_Grilled Santa Maria Tri-tip_ - Creamed Corn, Fingerling Potatoes, Blackberry Vinaigrette.  This was a little of a mixed bag...the meat had really good flavor, but being a tri-tip, it was a little tough to cut.





_Sesame and Ginger-crusted Salmon_ - Coconut Red Rice, Mint, Golden Bell Pepper-Miso-Lime Broth.  The salmon was really good.  The fish was tender and flakey and the crust was slightly crunchy.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

figment_jii said:


> *This Is Halloween, This Is Halloween...Figment's 2017 Trip to HalloweenTime, Continued*
> 
> Side Note: They were offering a Bengal Rice Plate, which includes your choice of two regular Skewers served on a bed of Jasmine Rice with a side of Citrus-Miso Slaw for $15.99.  The highest priced skewers that qualified were $5 each, so you're basically paying $6 for the rice and slaw.  It seemed kind of expensive to me.



I couldn't agree with you more! I ordered this a while back and while I liked the rice and slaw, it was not enough rice or slaw to justify the price tag. If it was double the portions, absolutely, especially since I shared it with my young son. But with the current portions, it's way overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog posted info about some of the Thanksgiving Day options at DLR.
*Disney Parks Best Bites: November 2017*


----------



## figment_jii

The latest info on the food offerings from the Parks Blog!
*Complete Guide to Festival of Holidays and Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Menus at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## Susie63

Subscribing to this thread! I am going to need more money and more days in the parks over Christmas to try all the yummy food. I can't wait for all of your posts.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted the holiday food guide!
*Foodie Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## PoohsFan1

figment_jii said:


> The Parks Blog has posted the holiday food guide!
> *Foodie Guide to Holidays at the Disneyland Resort*



I am so excited to see all the wonderful holiday treats that DLR is offering.  I can't wait to try them for real when we are there next month


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Went to the Festival of the Holidays this weekend, and got myself an AP Sip and Savor Pass. 

Two things I forgot to take pics of were the braised shortrib and the pineapple/cherry punch. I remember the short rib being pretty good, but was not as tender as I personally would have liked.  

I also tried the Adobo pork belly.






I read online that it didn't taste strongly of adobo, but for me, it had a very strong vinegar taste. Not bad, but not my favorite. I did love the rice and the pork rind garnish.  

Next up was the Nashville Hot Turkey






I have been wanting to go to Howlin' Rays in Chinatown, LA, but the waits are up to 2 hours, so that's not happening anytime soon. This was actually really good, but spicy for me - though I have a low tolerance. Its a huge dense chunk of fried turkey. The pickles were what really made this great, and provided the right touch to cool down my mouth. I wish there were more pickles though.  

I still have 5 more tickets on my Sip and Savor pass, so hopefully more reports will come.


----------



## pudinhd

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Two things I forgot to take pics of were the braised shortrib and the pineapple/cherry punch.



How was the pineapple cherry punch?    I am very curious!!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

pudinhd said:


> How was the pineapple cherry punch?    I am very curious!!



It was too sweet for me. It came with fruit jelly pieces, so that added an interesting texture/taste though.


----------



## pudinhd

disneyobsessed808 said:


> It was too sweet for me. It came with fruit jelly pieces, so that added an interesting texture/taste though.



Thanks!  Very interesting...


----------



## pudinhd

New restaurant coming to Downtown Disney...

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-district-at-disneyland-resort-in-2018/


----------



## figment_jii

disneyobsessed808 said:


> It was too sweet for me. It came with fruit jelly pieces, so that added an interesting texture/taste though.


Were they like the fruit jelly pieces you get at the boba drink shops?  

Thanks for the other reviews/photos!  I can't wait to try some of these things on my next trip.  There are so many interesting sounding dishes!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

figment_jii said:


> Were they like the fruit jelly pieces you get at the boba drink shops?
> 
> Thanks for the other reviews/photos!  I can't wait to try some of these things on my next trip.  There are so many interesting sounding dishes!



I assume so, but I never actually order that when I go to boba places.


----------



## jlhinvegas

Thank you for the reviews!  I am debating on whether to get the Sip & Savor pass or not.


----------



## Lesley Wake

*Festival of Holidays - Food pics and reviews. *

I visited some of the booths at Festival of Holidays yesterday (will probably hit more the next couple days), and here are my photos and reviews of the foods/drinks I tried: 

*Joy to the Sauce*
_Beef Short Rib with Smashed Potatoes and Gravy $7.75_
 
My favorite dish so far! Delicious! very rich and hearty gravy. Meat just falls apart wonderfully. Potatoes are also great and creamy! 
_
Seared Salmon Filet with Lemon Caper Sauce $7.50_
 
My second favorite dish. Salmon was well cooked and not dry. Sauce was also very good. Potatoes were also well cooked and not under/over done. 
_
Apple Lemonade with Whipped Cream and Caramel (non-alcoholic) $5.00_
 
Another winner! Very good tart lemonade, but the whipped cream and caramel is a nice sweetness. Can't really taste the apple much though. And they put a lot of ice cubes in, which makes it hard to stir the whipped cream into the lemonade. I will still probably get again. 

*Chips, Breads & Holiday Spreads*
_Cranberry Pear Tart with Rosemary-infused Cream $4.50_
  
Another hit! I was worried about this one, but decided to give it a try and I was pleasantly surprised. Cranberries were just on top so I picked them out (don't like them). Cream wasn't overpowered with rosemary. It was very sweet, but I loved that! 

*Holiday Duets*
_Macaroni and Cheese with Cornbread Crumbles – $7.25_
 
The mac and cheese was very good, with a subtle smokiness. The portion was very large. And the sauce was creamy but didn't leave a puddle of grease behind. But I didn't feel like the cornbread added anything to it. 
_
Cookie Butter and Jelly Cheesecake – $4.50_
 
Biggest disappointment so far. I could barely eat 1/2 of one of the tarts. Just a weird, chemically flavor. Maybe from the jelly, but I couldn't just pick it off because there was a layer at the bottom of the tart too. Would not recommend!
_
Warm Chocolate Float with Whipped Cream and Brownie Crumbles – $5.50_

This was a mixed bag. Not my favorite, but not horrible. The servers accidentally put the brownies on bottom instead of top, which meant I occasionally got chunks of brownies. I won't get again, but I wouldn't go so far as to not recommend. 

_So far: 
Will definitely repeat: 
Short Rib (Joy to the Sauce)

Probably repeat:
Salmon (Joy to the Sauce)
Pear tart (Chips, Dips & Spreads)
Apple Lemonade (Joy to the Sauce)
Mac and Cheese (Duets)

One and done: 
Warm Chocolate Float (Duets)

Bad, bad, bad: 
Cookie Butter Cheesecake Tart (Duets)_

I will update as I try more things!


----------



## Susie63

Lesley Wake said:


> *Festival of Holidays - Food pics and reviews. *
> 
> I visited some of the booths at Festival of Holidays yesterday (will probably hit more the next couple days), and here are my photos and reviews of the foods/drinks I tried:
> 
> *Joy to the Sauce*
> _Beef Short Rib with Smashed Potatoes and Gravy $7.75_
> View attachment 283475
> My favorite dish so far! Delicious! very rich and hearty gravy. Meat just falls apart wonderfully. Potatoes are also great and creamy!
> _
> Seared Salmon Filet with Lemon Caper Sauce $7.50_
> View attachment 283476
> My second favorite dish. Salmon was well cooked and not dry. Sauce was also very good. Potatoes were also well cooked and not under/over done.
> _
> Apple Lemonade with Whipped Cream and Caramel (non-alcoholic) $5.00_
> View attachment 283477
> Another winner! Very good tart lemonade, but the whipped cream and caramel is a nice sweetness. Can't really taste the apple much though. And they put a lot of ice cubes in, which makes it hard to stir the whipped cream into the lemonade. I will still probably get again.
> 
> *Chips, Breads & Holiday Spreads*
> _Cranberry Pear Tart with Rosemary-infused Cream $4.50_
> View attachment 283478 View attachment 283479
> Another hit! I was worried about this one, but decided to give it a try and I was pleasantly surprised. Cranberries were just on top so I picked them out (don't like them). Cream wasn't overpowered with rosemary. It was very sweet, but I loved that!
> 
> *Holiday Duets*
> _Macaroni and Cheese with Cornbread Crumbles – $7.25_
> View attachment 283480
> The mac and cheese was very good, with a subtle smokiness. The portion was very large. And the sauce was creamy but didn't leave a puddle of grease behind. But I didn't feel like the cornbread added anything to it.
> _
> Cookie Butter and Jelly Cheesecake – $4.50_
> View attachment 283481
> Biggest disappointment so far. I could barely eat 1/2 of one of the tarts. Just a weird, chemically flavor. Maybe from the jelly, but I couldn't just pick it off because there was a layer at the bottom of the tart too. Would not recommend!
> _
> Warm Chocolate Float with Whipped Cream and Brownie Crumbles – $5.50_
> View attachment 283474
> This was a mixed bag. Not my favorite, but not horrible. The servers accidentally put the brownies on bottom instead of top, which meant I occasionally got chunks of brownies. I won't get again, but I wouldn't go so far as to not recommend.
> 
> _So far:
> Will definitely repeat:
> Short Rib (Joy to the Sauce)
> 
> Probably repeat:
> Salmon (Joy to the Sauce)
> Pear tart (Chips, Dips & Spreads)
> Apple Lemonade (Joy to the Sauce)
> Mac and Cheese (Duets)
> 
> One and done:
> Warm Chocolate Float (Duets)
> 
> Bad, bad, bad:
> Cookie Butter Cheesecake Tart (Duets)_
> 
> I will update as I try more things!


I appreciate your sacrifice


----------



## Lesley Wake

*Festival of Holidays - Food pics and reviews - 2nd round!*

I visited some more of the booths at Festival of Holidays today and here are some more reviews:

*Grandma’s Recipes*
_Beef Brisket with Brown Sugar-glazed Carrots – $7.75
 _
This was just ok. The meat was good, but did have huge chunks of fat. The carrots though were very hard; I would have preferred softer. I don’t feel there was any brown sugar glaze at all! And the sauce really ended up being a greasy soup! 
_
Merry Cherry Pineapple Punch with Assorted Jellies – $5.00_
 
I was a bit nervous about this one, but loved it! It mostly had the flavors of pineapple with a bit of fruitiness. The jellies didn’t taste like anything but provided a nice contrasting texture.

*Blissfully Braised*
_Braised Pork Belly Adobo with Garlic Fried Rice – $7.50_
 
I didn’t hate this. The pork that wasn’t fatty was good; I don’t think I tasted the vinegar that a PP mentioned. The rice was very good! 

_Braised Lamb Cheeks with Mediterranean Cauliflower – $7.75_
 
I’m going to refrain from reviewing this, because I don’t quite know why I ordered it! I think I didn’t realize it was Indian until I got it, and I don’t like Indian food! So I only had a few bites and I wouldn’t know whether it was good or not! 

So far:
_Will definitely repeat: Short Rib (Joy to the Sauce)

Probably repeat: Salmon (Joy to the Sauce), Pear tart (Chips, Dips & Spreads), Apple Lemonade (Joy to the Sauce), Mac and Cheese (Duets), Pineapple Punch (Grandma’s)

One and done: Warm Chocolate Float (Duets), Brisket (Grandma’s), Adobe Pork Belly (Braised)

Bad, bad, bad: Cookie Butter Cheesecake Tart (Duets)_

_Reserving judgment: Lamb Cheeks (Braised)_


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I had the short rib tonight (Joy to the Sauce). Meat was delicious! Mashed potatoes were ok I guess, I couldn't really taste them... too much sauce. I guess I should have expected that based on the name of the booth lol


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Went back on Saturday night to finish my sip and savor pass. 






Chana Masala from the Classic Crocks and Casseroles - This was okay, but not necessarily something I would recommend. It was too soupy and not very complex. The naan was a bit hard too. 






Braised Lamb Cheeks from Blissfully Braised - Delicious! This may have been my favorite thing all night. The lamb was tender and flavorful, and was pretty subtly spiced. The cauliflower side was pretty good too, though I would have liked an actual carb better. 






Grilled Chicken Sausage from Grandma's Recipes - Meh. The sausage tasted like any you could get from a grocery store, and same with the red beans and rice. Not a lot of flavor going on. 






Brisket from Grandma's Recipes - The brisket was really good, but fatty as you can see.  The carrots were too hard for my taste. 






Reuben Potato Smash from A Twist on Tradition - This was ok, but when I got it, it was cold. Probably would have been better if it would be hot. I really couldn't taste the rye toast crumble, mostly just tasted potato and dressing. I could feel that there was meat in there, but didn't really taste it. 






Mac and Cheese from Holiday Duets - My friends said this is a must try, but I don't get it. It's a serviceable mac and cheese but certainly not worth $7.25, there's not enough flavor. I can make a much better mac and cheese at home. 

The other thing I had was the Warm Chocolate Float, which I absolutely loved. It tasted like the really sweet cocoa like Swiss Miss style - not necessarily high quality, but still my favorite, with a scoop of ice cream. Honestly, it may have been my favorite from the entire festival.


----------



## millie0312

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Went back on Saturday night to finish my sip and savor pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chana Masala from the Classic Crocks and Casseroles - This was okay, but not necessarily something I would recommend. It was too soupy and not very complex. The naan was a bit hard too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braised Lamb Cheeks from Blissfully Braised - Delicious! This may have been my favorite thing all night. The lamb was tender and flavorful, and was pretty subtly spiced. The cauliflower side was pretty good too, though I would have liked an actual carb better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken Sausage from Grandma's Recipes - Meh. The sausage tasted like any you could get from a grocery store, and same with the red beans and rice. Not a lot of flavor going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brisket from Grandma's Recipes - The brisket was really good, but fatty as you can see.  The carrots were too hard for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuben Potato Smash from A Twist on Tradition - This was ok, but when I got it, it was cold. Probably would have been better if it would be hot. I really couldn't taste the rye toast crumble, mostly just tasted potato and dressing. I could feel that there was meat in there, but didn't really taste it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac and Cheese from Holiday Duets - My friends said this is a must try, but I don't get it. It's a serviceable mac and cheese but certainly not worth $7.25, there's not enough flavor. I can make a much better mac and cheese at home.
> 
> The other thing I had was the Warm Chocolate Float, which I absolutely loved. It tasted like the really sweet cocoa like Swiss Miss style - not necessarily high quality, but still my favorite, with a scoop of ice cream. Honestly, it may have been my favorite from the entire festival.


Thank you for all these reviews!!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

*Festival of Holidays-Round 3*

*Festive Holiday Extras*
_Baked Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes – $6.50_
 
I thought this was fine. But I preferred the Mac and cheese. I wish they could have done that burnt-bubbly cheese on the Mac and cheese, as that was my favorite part!

_Pineapple Kesari with Golden Raisins – $4.35_
 
This took me a while to decide if I did or didn’t like it! After about 2/3, unfortunately I decided I didn’t. The texture was sort of like polenta, and while firm, was still moist (if that makes sense). But the Kesari itself wasn’t very flavorful-I would have preferred a strong pineapple flavor. The actual pineapple chunks next to it and inside it were nice though. I think there was only 1-2 raisins in it (which I was actually looking for to pick out!)

*A Twist on Tradition*
_Chocolate Yule Log with Candied Chestnuts and Clementine Compote – $5.00_
 
I wasn’t a big fan of this, but I think other people may like it. There wasn’t enough cake for me-really just that thicker brown section in the side, the other brown parts were just melted chocolate. The apricot compote went well with it though. And the chestnuts were in the center and easy to eat around (if you haven’t noticed, I’m very picky)...

So far:
_Will definitely repeat: Short Rib (Joy to the Sauce)

Probably repeat: Salmon (Joy to the Sauce), Pear tart (Chips, Dips & Spreads), Apple Lemonade (Joy to the Sauce), Mac and Cheese (Duets), Pineapple Punch (Grandma’s)

One and done: Warm Chocolate Float (Duets), Brisket (Grandma’s), Adobe Pork Belly (Braised), Cheesy Potatoes (Extras), Pineapple Kesari (Extras), Yule Log (Twist)

Bad, bad, bad: Cookie Butter Cheesecake Tart (Duets)_

_Reserving judgment: Lamb Cheeks (Braised_


----------



## cruisehopeful

@Lesley Wake , did you find that anything had a significant flavor? I ate at the booths yesterday and it seemed like nothing had a strong enough taste to make it worth eating, but I've been taking allergy pills and wondered if my taste buds were off because of that. I don't eat much meat, so maybe it was because I was just eating meatless dishes. 

I did enjoy the Yule Log, but that's mostly because it is fun looking and fun to play with. Stuff like that isn't something I normally eat. I suppose if I were to judge on taste alone, I wouldn't recommend it. I do recommend it for people who want to look at something fun, though.


----------



## GatorChris

disneyobsessed808 said:


> Went to the Festival of the Holidays this weekend, and got myself an AP Sip and Savor Pass.
> 
> Two things I forgot to take pics of were the braised shortrib and the pineapple/cherry punch. I remember the short rib being pretty good, but was not as tender as I personally would have liked.
> 
> I also tried the Adobo pork belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read online that it didn't taste strongly of adobo, but for me, it had a very strong vinegar taste. Not bad, but not my favorite. I did love the rice and the pork rind garnish.



I had this dish and thought it was really good. But I'm a bacon lover, and all Pork Belly is is a glorified thick cut of bacon. I'd would have this dish again for sure.


----------



## Lesley Wake

cruisehopeful said:


> @Lesley Wake , did you find that anything had a significant flavor? I ate at the booths yesterday and it seemed like nothing had a strong enough taste to make it worth eating, but I've been taking allergy pills and wondered if my taste buds were off because of that. I don't eat much meat, so maybe it was because I was just eating meatless dishes.
> 
> I did enjoy the Yule Log, but that's mostly because it is fun looking and fun to play with. Stuff like that isn't something I normally eat. I suppose if I were to judge on taste alone, I wouldn't recommend it. I do recommend it for people who want to look at something fun, though.


I think the short ribs, salmon and pear tart had strong flavors. Those have definitely been my favorite and I will probably get again! 

For Yule Log, it is definitely pretty with lots of decoration. And actually is a decent size for the price. I think the apricot compote definitely helped with a stronger flavor, but the cake alone wasn’t very intense.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Lesley Wake said:


> *Festival of Holidays - Food pics and reviews - 2nd round!*
> 
> I visited some more of the booths at Festival of Holidays today and here are some more reviews:
> 
> *Blissfully Braised*
> _Braised Pork Belly Adobo with Garlic Fried Rice – $7.50_
> View attachment 283773
> I didn’t hate this. The pork that wasn’t fatty was good; I don’t think I tasted the vinegar that a PP mentioned. The rice was very good!
> _
> Braised Lamb Cheeks with Mediterranean Cauliflower – $7.75_
> View attachment 283772
> I’m going to refrain from reviewing this, because I don’t quite know why I ordered it! I think I didn’t realize it was Indian until I got it, and I don’t like Indian food! So I only had a few bites and I wouldn’t know whether it was good or not!
> 
> So far:
> _Will definitely repeat: Short Rib (Joy to the Sauce)
> 
> Probably repeat: Salmon (Joy to the Sauce), Pear tart (Chips, Dips & Spreads), Apple Lemonade (Joy to the Sauce), Mac and Cheese (Duets), Pineapple Punch (Grandma’s)
> 
> One and done: Warm Chocolate Float (Duets), Brisket (Grandma’s), Adobe Pork Belly (Braised)
> 
> Bad, bad, bad: Cookie Butter Cheesecake Tart (Duets)_
> 
> _Reserving judgment: Lamb Cheeks (Braised)_



Last night I tried the Lamb Cheeks and also the mac n cheese from holiday duets. I love Indian food and I loved the lamb! It was absolutely delicious! I have theee tabs left from my passport and I will definitely get this again the next time I go. 

I thought the mac n cheese was great too. It had a subtle sweet/smokey flavor that was really good and the corn bread crumbles were crunchy, adding good texture and more sweetness. I wasn't expecting much out of this but I was pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## Lesley Wake

*Festival of Holidays-Round 4 *

*Festive Holiday Extras*
_Sherbet Holiday Punch – $5.00_




Meh. This was literally 2 scoops of rainbow sherbet and a can of sprite poured overtop. Not bad, but not memorable.
*
Winter Sliderland*
_Roasted Turkey Slider with Cranberry Sauce – $7.50



_
I loved this! (though you can see I got it minus cranberry sauce). It really tasted like my mom's Turkey Noodle Soup in sandwich form (the photo doesn't show the carrot/celery stuffing layer under the turkey, though I'm not sure if it can be considered as stuffing, as it was very moist). And there was a lot of turkey and gravy! I will absolutely be getting again!
_
Holiday Ham Slider with Pineapple Relish – $7.50_




Another very good sandwich with a lot of meat. I was worried the ham would be very dry, but it was nicely juicy! I wouldn't be opposed to getting again, but would prefer the turkey option. One thing-make sure to get fork/knife, as there was so much ham I couldn't eat it all in sandwich form. My fork fell on the ground, so I went caveman style with my fingers...

*A Twist on Tradition*
_Pumpkin-spiced Float Cocktail with Cream Liqueur, Vanilla Ice Cream and Pumpkin Seed Brittle – $13.00_




Another that I wasn't a big fan of. Maybe if you were more of a fan of cream liqueur it would be better?

So far (some changes based on repeat visits):
_Will definitely repeat: Short Rib (Joy to the Sauce), Salmon (Joy to the Sauce), Pear tart (Chips, Dips & Spreads), Turkey Slider (Sliderland)

Not opposed to a repeat if time/stomach allows: Apple Lemonade (Joy to the Sauce), Mac and Cheese (Duets), Pineapple Punch (Grandma’s), Ham Slider (Sliderland)

One and done: Warm Chocolate Float (Duets), Brisket (Grandma’s), Adobe Pork Belly (Braised), Cheesy Potatoes (Extras), Pineapple Kesari (Extras), Yule Log (Twist), Pumpkin Spice Cocktail (Twist), Sherbet Punch (Extras)

Bad, bad, bad: Cookie Butter Cheesecake Tart (Duets)_

_Reserving judgment: Lamb Cheeks (Braised)_


----------



## Lesley Wake

*Other Holiday foods*

-rather than put this with my Festival of Holidays reviews, I thought these would be best as a separate post.

*Gingerbread Funnel Cake Fries* (Award Weiners, Hollywood Land)




I was soo looking forward to these based on the glowing reviews on DFB and they were such a disappointment! The "fries" were so tough and had no real flavor. The only gingerbread was that dusting of crumbs on top. The sauce and whipped cream were fine, but basic. It was a very large portion, and can easily be shared between 2-3 adults, if you really feel like it. But I wouldn't recommend it! 
*
Pumpkin Spice Bread Pudding* (Pacific Wharf Cafe)




This was fine, but not amazing. I don't know if I really could taste the pumpkin spice. I ended up snacking on it while watching The Sound and Mariachi Divas in Pacific Wharf, though only ended up eating 1/2, so it's also a shareable size. Also a warning-there are raisins inside, which aren't on the sign. 

*Thanksgiving Dinner at Blue Bayou*
Main: Roasted Turkey Breast, Pineapple-Glazed Ham, Andouille Sausage Stuffing, and Green Bean Casserole served with Mashed Potatoes and Turkey Gravy
Dessert: Sorcerer Mickey (milk chocolate pound cake with milk chocolate mousse and bananas foster sauce with chocolate glaze), and Pumpkin Creme Brulee (served with fresh berries and spiced madeleine cookie)







I know this is only offered on Thanksgiving, but I would totally get it any day of the year! It was soooo good! The turkey was so juicy and tender, and very thick slices; probably the best turkey I've had (though I didn't tell my mom that). Ham was also very good. Stuffing was yummy, which is saying a lot as I normally don't a) like stuffing and b) like andouille sausage! Mashed potatoes were basic, but very good. Green beans were a bit too underdone for my liking, but I'm weird and like mine super soft, so they were probably cooked properly; though not eating them just saved more room for other amazingness! My mom ate both hers and my cranberry sauce and probably would have liked the container if we weren't in public! 

For dessert, the waiter let me get 2 instead of a starter. Sorcerer Mickey was very good, as always (though they ran out of the white chocolate mickey hats); my family thought the pound cake should have been thicker though. Pumpkin creme brulee was also very good and nice and smooth!


----------



## millie0312

Lesley Wake said:


> *Other Holiday foods*
> 
> -rather than put this with my Festival of Holidays reviews, I thought these would be best as a separate post.
> 
> *Gingerbread Funnel Cake Fries* (Award Weiners, Hollywood Land)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soo looking forward to these based on the glowing reviews on DFB and they were such a disappointment! The "fries" were so tough and had no real flavor. The only gingerbread was that dusting of crumbs on top. The sauce and whipped cream were fine, but basic. It was a very large portion, and can easily be shared between 2-3 adults, if you really feel like it. But I wouldn't recommend it!
> *
> Pumpkin Spice Bread Pudding* (Pacific Wharf Cafe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was fine, but not amazing. I don't know if I really could taste the pumpkin spice. I ended up snacking on it while watching The Sound and Mariachi Divas in Pacific Wharf, though only ended up eating 1/2, so it's also a shareable size. Also a warning-there are raisins inside, which aren't on the sign.
> 
> *Thanksgiving Dinner at Blue Bayou*
> Main: Roasted Turkey Breast, Pineapple-Glazed Ham, Andouille Sausage Stuffing, and Green Bean Casserole served with Mashed Potatoes and Turkey Gravy
> Dessert: Sorcerer Mickey (milk chocolate pound cake with milk chocolate mousse and bananas foster sauce with chocolate glaze), and Pumpkin Creme Brulee (served with fresh berries and spiced madeleine cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is only offered on Thanksgiving, but I would totally get it any day of the year! It was soooo good! The turkey was so juicy and tender, and very thick slices; probably the best turkey I've had (though I didn't tell my mom that). Ham was also very good. Stuffing was yummy, which is saying a lot as I normally don't a) like stuffing and b) like andouille sausage! Mashed potatoes were basic, but very good. Green beans were a bit too underdone for my liking, but I'm weird and like mine super soft, so they were probably cooked properly; though not eating them just saved more room for other amazingness! My mom ate both hers and my cranberry sauce and probably would have liked the container if we weren't in public!
> 
> For dessert, the waiter let me get 2 instead of a starter. Sorcerer Mickey was very good, as always (though they ran out of the white chocolate mickey hats); my family thought the pound cake should have been thicker though. Pumpkin creme brulee was also very good and nice and smooth!


Thank you for all the fun reviews especially of the festival of holiday foods- love love love reading them and seeing the great photos!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*
Figment and his family went to Disneyland to celebrate the Holidays.  The parks and resorts were fully decorated with all of their holiday finery.  It was unseasonable warm during the trip, but that meant it was better weather for ice cream and all of the other cold treats being offered!  Overall, the crowds were much lower than expected.  The holidays are a great time to visit Disneyland!

*Festival of Holidays*
Returning for a second year was the Festival of Holidays.  It still like a minature F&W Festival in DCA, with several booths featureing a variety of sweet and savory items.  Figment sampled serveral different items.  There was a pretty good mixture of items; some were yummy, some needed work.  The prices seemed a bit lower this year (compared to last year), but were still on the pricey side.  The AP Sip-and-Savor pass really helped out!













_*Chips, Breads & Holiday Spreads*_









_Cranberry Pear Tart with Rosemary-Infused Cream_ ($4.50) - This tart was pretty sweet and was slightly grainy.  Couldn't really tell there was rosemary in the cream.  Repeat: No





_White Chocolate-Dipped Lingonberry Speculoos Cookie_ ($3.75) - The cookie was surpisingly spiced (like a strongly flavored gingerbread, but with different spices).  The white chocolate added a nice touch of sweetness.  Repeat: Maybe





_*Making Spirits Bright*_









_Mimosa Flight: White Cranberry, Pear, Blood Orange_ ($16.00) - Figment likes mimosas so he decided to give this flight a try. There were three different types of mimosas.  The White Cranberry flight was the least successful; it didn't really have much of a cranberry taste.  The blood orange mimosa had a nice citrus note, but could have used a little more blood orange juice.  The pear mimosa was the best!  It was very sweet, but he could really taste the pear.  Repeat: No (flight), Yes (individual pear mimosa)





_*Joy to the Sauce*_









_Seared Salmon Filet with Lemon Caper Sauce_ ($7.50) - Figment rally liked this salmon dish.  The outside of salmon itself was slightly too salty, but it was grilled nicely and had good flavor.  The potatoes were salty on the outside, but it went well with the creamy insides.  Repeat: Yes









_Beef Short Rib with Smashed Potatoes & Gravy, Topped with Cranberry Sauce_ ($7.75) - The meat was very tender (fork-tender) and had very good flavor.  It was slightly salty, but the saltiness was cut by the smashed potatoes.  The cranberry sauce didn't really add much to the flavor (hard to tell it was there). Repeat: Yes









_*Spicy Celebrations*_









_Nashville Hot Fried Turkey with Dill Pickles_ ($7.00) - This reminded Figment a lot of hot wings, except it was a deep fried piece of turkey.  It had good flavor, but quite a bite (noticable right away).  The dill pickles added a nice contrast to the turkey.  Repeat: Maybe









_Beef Corn Tamale a la Plancha with Spicy Rojo Sauce[/IMG] ($7.25) - This was one of those things where the spiciness came afterwards!  The tamale had good flavor, but the heat hit afterwards.  Repeat: Maybe









*Brews & Bites*









Warm Bavarian Pretzel with Whole-Grained Dijon Mustard ($5.00) - It was a pretty typical soft pretzel.  It was good, but nothing special (Figment would rather have had a Mickey pretzel - it's at least cute!).  Repeat: Probably Not





(Sorry about the sideways photos...Photobucket and I are not on the same page...I'll have to try to re-load those photos and see if I can fix the orientation.)_


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued

_*Holiday Duets*_









_Macaroni & Cheese with Cornbread Crumbles_ ($7.75) - This was a very cheesy mac 'n cheese.  It almost tasted like pure cream with overcooked (mushy) pasta.  Repeat: No





_Warm Polenta with Chilled Crab Salad_ ($7.50) - This was an interesting dish. The polenta was pretty standard, but the chilled crab salad was surprisingly spicy.  It needed the polenta to cut the heat.  Repeat: Maybe





_Holiday Mickey & Minnie Cookies_ ($7.00) - Pretty standard cookies; cute to look at.  Repeat: Probably Not (mostly due to the cost)









_*Classic Crocks & Casseroles*_
This booth encompassed the highs and lows of the festival.  It had one of the best items (Pot de Creme) and one of the worse (green bean casserole).









_Chana Masala with Grilled Garlic Naan_ ($6.50) - This was kind of like a finely chopped vegetable soup (like gazpacho), but with a lot less flavor.  The naan was good, but there was almost no garlic flavor.  Repeat: No





_Green Bean & Mushroom Casserole with Crispy Onions_ ($5.75) - Figment was kind of expecting something like the traditional green bean casserole, but this was basically steamed whole green beans with some white gravy on top.  Repeat: No





_Milk Chocolate-Candy Cane Pot de Creme_ ($4.25) - The creme had a mild chocolate flavor, with no peppermint flavor.  All of the pepermint flavor came from the candy cane crumbles on top.  This was one of Figment's favorite items at the festival.  Repeat: Yes

_*Blissfully Braised*_













_Braised Pork Belly Adobo with Garlic Fried Rice_ ($7.50) - Very tender beef with a slightly vinegar flavor.  Figment really liked this dish (he likes Adobo in general).  Repeat: Yes





_Braised Lamb Cheeks with Mediterranean Cauliflower_ ($7.75) - Figment had high hopes for this dish, but it was disappointing.  There wasn't a lot of flavor and the lamb was very fatty (more fat than meat).  Repeat: No





_*A Twist on Tradition*_













_Reuben Potato Smash with Russian Dressing & Rye Toast Crumble_ ($6.75) - This was a repeat from last year's festival and Figment still likes it.  It was slightly salty (in a good way), with a nice crunch from the pastrami bits.  Repeat: Yes





_Butternut Squash & Almond Pakora Fritters_ ($6.00) - Theses were kind of bland and mushy.  Repeat: No





_Chocolate Yule Log with Candied Chestnuts & Clementine Compote_ ($5.00) - Very rich, slightly coffee flavor.  This Yule Log reminded Figment of the one from the Plaza Inn, just smaller.  The clementine compote was good, but did not go well with the Yule Log flavors.  Repeat: Yes (but maybe just go with the Plaza Inn version because it's bigger)


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Thank you Figment! This gives me a really good idea of what to get and what to avoid!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued

_*Winter Sliderland*_









_Holiday Ham Slider with Pineapple Relish_ ($7.50) - The slider had to much bread, but the ham itself had a good, but slightly sweet, flavor.  Repeat: Probably









_Roasted Turkey Slider with Cranberry Sauce_ ($7.50) - This reminded Figment of the Earl of Sandwich's holiday sandwich.  It also had stuffing and gravy inside.  Messy to eat, but good tasting!  Repeat: Yes (or maybe just go to the Earl of Sandwich and get a bigger one)









_Eggnog Macaron_ ($5.00) - It didn't have a very strong eggnog flavor.  Repeat: Probably Not









_*Grandma's Recipes*_









_Beef Brisket with Brown Sugar-Glazed Carrots_ ($7.25) - The meat was very tender, but slightly sweet,  The carrots were barely cooked, so they were still slightly crunchy, but had suprisingly little carrot flavor.  Repeat: Probably









_Merry Cherry Pineapple Punch with Assorted Jellies_ ($5.00) - This drink was way to sweet for even Figment!  The Jellies were like the ones you get a boba tea place.  The drink was much better when Figment diluted it with about an equal amount of Sprite.  Repeat: No





_*Festive Holiday Extras*_









_Brussel Sprouts with Goat Cheese, Cranberries & Bacon_ ($6.75) - The brussel sprouts were nicely grilled (not mushy) and the bacon added a nice saltiness.  Yum!  Repeat: Yes









_Pineapple Kesari with Golden Raisins_ ($4.25) - The CMs had a really hard describing this dish...one said they were told it was jell-o (it's not), then after tasting it, they said it was more like creme brulee, but grainy.  Figment thought it reminded him of very finely ground polenta, but agreed that it was grainy.  It was chilled and slightly sweet.  There were bits of pineapple inside, but no raisins.  Figment liked it, but had a had time describing it.  Repeat: Maybe









_Sherbet Holiday Punch_ ($5.00) - This was basically rainbow sherbert in Sprite.  It was sweet, but pretty good.  Repeat: Maybe





Overall Figment enjoyed this year's Festival of the Holidays.  There were 8 dishes he'd happily have again, four that he'd be willing to eat again, five that were maybes, three probably nots, and seven that he would not want.  So it was pretty evenly split between likes and dis-likes.



Canadian Harmony said:


> Thank you Figment! This gives me a really good idea of what to get and what to avoid!


You're welcome!   I hope you enjoy the Festival!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued

*Cove Bar*, Dinner
Figment opted to have his first meal of the trip at the Cove Bar.  The line wasn't too bad (about 25 minutes).









_Fajita Quesadilla Rolls_ - Grilled Flour Tortilla rolled with Chicken, Onions, Peppers, and Jack and Cheddar Cheese with Guajillo Sauce, Chipotle Crema, and Avocado Relish.  These were pretty mild, but had good flavor.





_Trio of Tri-Tip Sliders_ - Mojo Criollo with crispy Onions, Barbecue with Tangy Slaw, and Bacon with Arugula and Blue Cheese served on Toasted Brioche.  Each slider has a different topping, but the meat itself is very tender.  Figment likes the Mojo Criollo and Barbecue ones the best.





_CB Lobster Nachos_ - Tender Lobster Pieces atop fresh House-made Tortilla Chips with Black Beans, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crema, and our Signature Aged Cheddar and Oaxaca Cheese Sauce.  This is Figment's favorite item at the Cove Bar!  It has lots of yummy lobster and a nice mixture of other items.  So good!





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch (dinner is nice, but most of the seating is outdoors, so Figment figured lunch might be slightly warmer).  It's a great place to people watch (especially if you get a rail-side table).  While he was having lunch, Figment watched the PotC line get longer and longer!

_Mint Julep_ - Figment is slowly getting used to the "new" Mint Julep recipe.  It still has a stronger lemon-lime flavor than the original and he misses the green color.  Still, it's a nice and refreshing drink!





_Cafe Mocha_ - A first!  The mocha was very strong, but good.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French-fried potatoes tossed with Parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley, served with a Cajun spice remoulade.  This is still Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of garlic and Parmesan cheese and the remoulade is really tasty.





_Seafood Gratin_ - Creamy blend of Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  Figment had this for the first time as part of the F! Dining Package on his last trip and he really liked it.  There is lots of crab lumps and shrimp and the "seasoned croutons" (aka toast points) were great for soaking up the yummy sauce.





_New Orleans Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful stew with chicken, andouille sausage and tasso ham, served with white rice.  Another really good gumbo.  This one is pretty mild, but still a good deep flavor.  (The gumbo is no longer on the menu, but it was still being offered as the Seasonal Soup.  We asked the server about it and he said that the chef was hoping to rotate the soup periodically, but he (the CM) was not looking forward to the day when the gumbo was taken off the menu.  He said it's very popular and they'll (i.e., the front line CMs at the restaurant) be getting a lot of complaints if/when the gumbo is replaced.  He recommended writing to Guest Services to encourage them to keep the gumbo on the menu.)





_Lobster Cobb Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Roasted Corn, Cherry Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Bacon, and Lobster with an Avocado Vinaigrette.  Figment likes this salad; it's light and the lobster is very yummy!





*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
Figment was surprised, but Cafe Orleans wasn't offering the seasonal beignets this year.  So he headed over to the Mint Julep Bar to try out the Candy Cane Beignets.

_Candy Cane Beignets_ - This year's Holiday seasonal beignets were dusted in crushed candy canes.  The candy canes weren't completely pulverized, so you can still see distinct bits and it gave the beignet a slight crunch occasionally.  These are still Figment's favorite beignets (although the blackberry ones from the summer are a close second!).


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued

*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Carnation Cafe is one of Figment's family's favorite places to have a sit down meal in the park. The food is good and relatively laid back atmosphere is a welcome break from the hustle and bustle in the parks.  It was winter and on the colder-side outside, so we opted to sit indoors.

_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese, Sour Cream, and Fresh Tomatoes.  The chili has a good flavor and is very mild.  There is a nice amount of meat and beans in the chili.









_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This is a very rich soup, with lot of potato chunks and bacon!  So good (but soooo rich!)





_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is still Figment's favorite item at Carnation Cafe.  It's perfect for a cold day! 





_Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables (brocoli and cauliflower).  This is still one of the only meatloafs that Figment likes.  It tastes especially good with extra gravy!





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
This has become Figment's favorite place to have his farewell day lunch.  The portions are prety generous, so there is always leftovers that he can take home with him (to have a few more "Disney" meals back home).  The resturant recently re-opened with a new (larger) indoor seating area and a "better" defined outdoor seating area.

_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Potato Salad. 





_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Cole Slaw and Tater Tots.





*Award Wieners*, Lunch/Dinner/Snack
This is one of those places in DCA where they seem to like to offer a lot of tie-in menu items (currently, tied in with Thor).

_Uptown Chili Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog topped with Home-style Chili, Pepper Jack Cheese and Corn Chips served on a toasted Potato Bun with Filmstrip Fries.  Figment wanted to try this hot dog and compare it with the chili dog over at Coke Corner.  This one had a better hot dog, but Coke Corner's had more chili.





_Gingerbread Funnel Cake Fries_ - This was one of the best holiday items that Figment tried!  It tasted like gingerbread, but with whipped cream and a fluffier texture.  So good!









_Lightning Pop_ - Barq's Red Cream Soda Slush with a Thor's hammer glow cube.  This is probably the worst tasting thing Figment has had in any of the Disney Parks.  It was awful.  The Thor's Hammer Glow Cube was pretty cool (although it only comes in one color - white - not rainbow or changing colors feature).





*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
The craze over the light-up rose tumblers has calmed down, so it's much easier to get into the Red Rose Taverne now.  Figment still likes the Beauty & the Beast side better than the Gaston side, but the food tastes good regardless of where you're sitting.  

_Beast's Burger_ - 1/3 lb Angus Beef Patty, Slow-cooked Beef, Gruyère Cheese, Caramelized Onions, Lettuce, Tomato, and Horseradish Aïoli on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  Figment liked this fairly substantial burger.  Lots of flavor and the fries are pretty good (this batch didn't have much garlic).





_Slow-cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onion and Cheese Curds.  This is still Figment's favorite item at the Red Rose Tavern.  The slow-cooked beef was very good and it was even better when drapped over a waffle-cut fry with gravy...yum!





_Grey Stuff Gâteau_ - White Chocolate Mousse and Red Velvet Cake with a Raspberry Center.  Figment still likes this version of the Grey Stuff the best.  The mousse is light and fluffy, but the raspberry center adds a nice amount of tartness.


----------



## GatorChris

Man, Figment! Where do you put it all? You must have a hollow tail.


----------



## bluecruiser

Highlights and a picture from recent trip (Dec. 4-11)

*River Belle Terrace - secret menu item Loaded Tater Tots
*





Tried the secret menu tater tots dish at River Belle Terrace this trip. It's been changed from the prior version, which was Loaded BBQ Tots. Now instead of brisket you choose from pork belly or tofu. I chose pork belly. Toppings are: BBQ sauce, pimento cheese dip, and the same corn relish they serve the Grilled and Chilled Shrimp on (corn, red peppers, and onions).

The tots were tasty, but the pork belly was a minor player as far as taste. Although I never had it, I'm pretty sure I would have liked the brisket version better.

*Red Rose Taverne - Slow-cooked Beef Poutine*

I loved this dish! Slow-cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onion and Cheese Curds (I subbed carmelized onions instead of pickled). Delicious and a lot of food, I felt stuffed after having this for lunch.

*Peppermint Hot Chocolate Churro* - Churro stand on Main Street near Sleeping Beauty's Castle (on the right as you face the castle). In all the times I've been to Disneyland I've never had a churro, but this one tempted me. Wonderful peppermint taste combined with the warm churro, Mmmm. Not much chocolate flavor, but I'd definitely have this one again.

*DCA Festival of Holidays
*
My favorite was the Lamb Cheeks, which was just a maybe before I tasted it, based on other reviews. The curry preparation made it my hands-down favorite of all the festival booths. The only dish I had twice, yummy flavor and even the smell of the curry made my mouth water.

The only dish I didn't like was the Reuben potato smash. Very little corned beef flavor. The crispy bits (rye toast crumble) were overdone and there was some inedible grit that I couldn't eat. It didn't taste burnt, it actually tasted like hard grit.

Other festival dishes I would have again:
Eggnog macaron (this had a hidden caramel layer inside, a pleasant surprise)
Sweet potato pie
Macaroni and cheese
Chocolate candy cane pot de creme
Iced green mint tea

*Sonoma Terrace - Cheddar Sourdough pull-apart bread*

Found this by accident and loved it. Warm sourdough bread with a nice cheese flavor. Good snacking on the go.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued...

*Schmoozies*
Schmoozies is a place that Figment "recently" discovered; he always thought it only had smoothies, but then he found it it had blended coffee beverages, filled crossiant donuts, and other seasonal yummies.

_Peppermint Malibu Mocha_ - Think like a peppermint dark mocha Frappacino...Figment really liked this drink!





_Santa's Mittens Macaron_ - with Mint Chip Ice Cream.  This was one of the cutest Holiday offerings (and it tasted good too).  It was a little messy to eat, but worth it.





*Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
Jolly Holiday is still Figment's favorite place to have a snack and do some people watching.

_Tiramisu_ - It was okay, but not one Figment's favorite items.  It had a lot of mascarpone cream, but needed more of the cake part.





_Cupcake_ - This is one of Jolly Holiday's more standard items (i.e., available almost year around).  It's very dense and very rich.





_Seasonal Eclair_ - The Holiday Spice eclair...it was kind of like a gingerbread flavoring, but not quite.  It was interesting, but Figment liked the chocolate eclair better.





_Chocolate Eclair and Mint Chocolate Whoopie Pie_ - The chocolate eclair remains Figment's favorite eclair at Jolly Holiday.  The Mint Chocolate Whoopie Pie is good.





_Mickey Raspberry Macaron and Santa Hat Peppermint Chocolate Macaron_ - Two of Figment's favorite treats...the raspberry macaron is available all year and is very yummy.  The seasonal macaron was shaped liked Santa's hat and filled with a chocolate peppermint cream.  So rich, but soooo good!





_Santa Hat Peppermint Chocolate Macaron_





_Gingerbread Cookie_ - This gingerbread cookie is very moist, slightly chewy and very yummy.





*Candy Palace, Trolly Treats, and Other Candy Shops*
The Candy shops in DLR always have a wide assortment of very yummy looking items.  These were mostly things that Figment saw, but didn't try...

_Gourmet Apple_ - The December gourmet apple features caramel, covered in peppermint infused dark chocolate, covered with red and green M&Ms and a white chocolate drizzle.  This Figment did try...it was very messy to eat, but good.  It had a pretty strong peppermint flavor in the chocolate.





_Cake Pops_ - Blue Snowflakes, Coco, and Snowman cake pops.













_Chocolate Dipped Caramel Apples_ - Santa Mickeya, Santa Minnie, Gingerbread Mickey, Gingerbread Minnie, Santa Jack Skellington, and November Gourmet (S'Mores).





















_Rice Cripsie Treats_ - Gingerbread Mickey, Gingerbread Minnie, and Santa Mickey













_English Toffee_ - A mountain of English Toffee waiting to be packaged up!







GatorChris said:


> Man, Figment! Where do you put it all? You must have a hollow tail.


Yup!


----------



## Lesley Wake

figment_jii said:


> *Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued...
> 
> *Schmoozies*
> Schmoozies is a place that Figment "recently" discovered; he always thought it only had smoothies, but then he found it it had blended coffee beverages, filled crossiant donuts, and other seasonal yummies.
> 
> _Peppermint Malibu Mocha_ - Think like a peppermint dark mocha Frappacino...Figment really liked this drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Santa's Mittens Macaron_ - with Mint Chip Ice Cream.  This was one of the cutest Holiday offerings (and it tasted good too).  It was a little messy to eat, but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jolly Holiday*, Snacks
> Jolly Holiday is still Figment's favorite place to have a snack and do some people watching.
> 
> _Tiramisu_ - It was okay, but not one Figment's favorite items.  It had a lot of mascarpone cream, but needed more of the cake part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cupcake_ - This is one of Jolly Holiday's more standard items (i.e., available almost year around).  It's very dense and very rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Seasonal Eclair_ - The Holiday Spice eclair...it was kind of like a gingerbread flavoring, but not quite.  It was interesting, but Figment liked the chocolate eclair better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chocolate Eclair and Mint Chocolate Whoopie Pie_ - The chocolate eclair remains Figment's favorite eclair at Jolly Holiday.  The Mint Chocolate Whoopie Pie is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mickey Raspberry Macaron and Santa Hat Peppermint Chocolate Macaron_ - Two of Figment's favorite treats...the raspberry macaron is available all year and is very yummy.  The seasonal macaron was shaped liked Santa's hat and filled with a chocolate peppermint cream.  So rich, but soooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Santa Hat Peppermint Chocolate Macaron_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gingerbread Cookie_ - This gingerbread cookie is very moist, slightly chewy and very yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Candy Palace, Trolly Treats, and Other Candy Shops*
> The Candy shops in DLR always have a wide assortment of very yummy looking items.  These were mostly things that Figment saw, but didn't try...
> 
> _Gourmet Apple_ - The December gourmet apple features caramel, covered in peppermint infused dark chocolate, covered with red and green M&Ms and a white chocolate drizzle.  This Figment did try...it was very messy to eat, but good.  It had a pretty strong peppermint flavor in the chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cake Pops_ - Blue Snowflakes, Coco, and Snowman cake pops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chocolate Dipped Caramel Apples_ - Santa Mickeya, Santa Minnie, Gingerbread Mickey, Gingerbread Minnie, Santa Jack Skellington, and November Gourmet (S'Mores).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rice Cripsie Treats_ - Gingerbread Mickey, Gingerbread Minnie, and Santa Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _English Toffee_ - A mountain of English Toffee waiting to be packaged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!


Can I just say Figment's ugly christmas sweater and hat are adorable!!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Holiday Celebration (December 2017)*, Continued...

*Other Treats*

_Mater Bread_ - Available at Filmore's Taste-In (and maybe elsewhere in DCA), is a load of sourdough bread shaped like Mater!





*Souvies*
Disneyland has a lot of souvie items that come with food!  Some things are available at multiple locations, while other things are only at one of two places.

_Holiday Travel Mug_ - Available at most all of the counter service locations.  Comes with a beverage at the time of purchase.





_Festival of Holiday Travel Mug_ - Available at a few of the FotH booths, it can be added to the non-alocholic beverage (e.g., the Merry Cherry Pineapple Punch with Assorted Jellies at Grandma's Recipes).





_Olaf Glow Clip_ - Comes with Hot Chocolate.  The hot chocolate was nothing special, but the Olaf clip was pretty cute.  It was available at one of the old Mad T Party drink stands (the one furthest to the back, near Monsters Inc).  It cannot be purchased separately from the drink.





_Pluto Popcorn Bucket_ - The main holiday premium bucket features Pluto in an ugly sweater.   Available at popcorn stands in both DL and DCA.





_Mickey Ornament Stein_ - This new "stein" is shaped like a Mickey ornament.  The inside opening is very small (about large enough to hold the base of a regular sized soft drink beverage.  It was sold with a variety of items, including fruits, drinks, ice cream sundaes, etc.  The price varies depending on the location (e.g., the cost of the stein with fruit is lower than the cost of the stein with a sundae).  Figment got his steins at the Plaza Inn (with a soda), so they're available at select CS locations as well as the outdoor vendors.





_Dinoco Cruz Ramirez Light-Up Straw Clip_ - Available in Carsland (Cozy Cones and Flo's).  These can be purchased without a drink.





_AT-AT Popcorn Bucket_ - The newest Star Wars premium popcorn bucket is shaped like an AT-AT.  The opening at the top is sized to hold a regular sized popcorn container.  The legs and head are poseable.  It's cute, but pretty clunky (it will fit in a locker if you fold up the legs).









That concludes Figment's 2017 Holiday Celebration at Disneyland Resort!  Have a great holidays everyone!



Lesley Wake said:


> Can I just say Figment's ugly christmas sweater and hat are adorable!!!


Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

From the Parks Blog...
*Foodie Guide to Lunar New Year Festival at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## figment_jii

A few menu items posted for Splitsville (plus the opening date of January 29, 2018).
*Splitsville Luxury Lanes Promises Chef-Driven Menu When It Opens on January 29 at Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## StarlitNight05

figment_jii said:


> A few menu items posted for Splitsville (plus the opening date of January 29, 2018).
> *Splitsville Luxury Lanes Promises Chef-Driven Menu When It Opens on January 29 at Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort*


When I went onto the Splitsville Anaheim website, I was able to find the full menu posted under their 'menu' section (you have to click on it to download the PDF).  http://www.splitsvillelanes.com/location/anaheim/


----------



## HuskyGal

figment_jii said:


> From the Parks Blog...
> *Foodie Guide to Lunar New Year Festival at Disney California Adventure Park*


Any foodies able to comment on these items if they are the same as past years, quality, recommendations, etc? We tried the pho last year, kids liked it, adults not at all.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Here are the food photos I took on our trip over Christmas. I didn't get as many as I had wanted, nor as good of quality as I had hoped, but this will give you a basic idea I hope.

Our dinner the first night was at Carthay Circle Lounge. Here's the lounge menu (sorry for the sideways).






DH and I each had the Vietnamese Twice-Cooked Beef Tacos. They were spicy, but delish! I asked for the salsa on the side. I'm not a fan of cilantro, so I took mine off.






DH and I had wine with our meal. One was a Chablis, the other one... ugh, I forget. Started with a 'c' though. Sorry. They were very nice and went well with the spiciness of the beef.






The kids had Shirley Temples - essentially Sprite with grenadine. They loved them.






We went to the WOC Dessert Party and I had asked for a Gluten Free plate for myself, as I am trying to lower my carbs. The whole table ended up getting Gluten Free plates. I don't know if this is a regular thing, but be prepared for the whole table to end up the same. The Plate had:






I love how the cheddar is Mickey-shaped. The custard was lovely! The parfait was strawberry. I was still full from dinner and couldn't finish everything, which surprises me because I can eat A LOT! I couldn't finish the cheese (ate the Brie though, because... Brie!), the strawberry, or the raspberry coulis in the middle.

We did get the bread basket though and the kids assured me it was delicious!






The drinks! The kids got hot chocolates, both times. DH and I took the 'blue' one. I think it's called the World of Color...? Anyway, really delicious and we had two because they were so good.






This is the menu of what you'd usually get as a regular plate.






On our trip, we ate at the Rose Taverne, on Belle's side. DH and I ordered the same stuff, and I didn't take photos of the kid's sandwiches. I'm Canadian (as I'm sure you can tell) and we have our own regional snobbery about poutine. I've had 'real' Quebec poutine with squeaky cheese (when you bite the curds, they 'squeak' in your mouth against your teeth) and thick beef gravy. I've had poutine with shredded cheddar cheese (not poutine but delicious nonetheless), and I've had really bad poutine over the years. Here, I had to try the poutine, but I'm not crazy about onions, so asked for the pickled ones to be left off. The beef is tender and spicier than I had expected, but it was very delicious. The waffle fries were an interesting addition instead of regular Frenched fries, and the curds were longer than what we're used to, as well as having parsley right in the cheese (which is weird but tasted fine). It was very good and filling. But if you want real Quebec poutine, you need fresh curds from a dairy or cheese shop that squeak when you bite them, a thick beef gravy, and long fries which are crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside. That's it. No meat, no 'butter chicken poutine', no weird stuff.

Having said all that, this was very good and is probably my second favourite, right after the original.






I ordered both desserts - the Gray Stuff and the Rose Cake. The 'stuff' wasn't as sweet as I had been expecting and was much larger. The red velvet cake on the inside was delicious but I didn't eat the cookie underneath. The cake was light and moist and fluffy, with a subtle hint of lemon. They were both very yummy.






The Gray Stuff was a HUGE hit with all the kids.

My favourite breakfast in the Parks is the breakfast sandwich at Jolly Holiday with a cup of Abuelita hot chocolate. I introduced this little slice of heaven to my family on Christmas morning. This is our 'go to' at home on weekends now. The assimilation is nearly complete 

This breakfast sandwich is scrambled eggs and bacon with cheese on top, all enveloped in a croissant. It has a small fruit cup on the side too. It doesn't look like much, but it's filling and keeps me going til lunch usually! And, it's around $10, which makes it a GREAT bargain!






We had a dinner at Paradise Pier for Christmas and I remembered too late to take a photo, but I did take one dessert photo! This cake was also available in chocolate, but by the time I got there, those ones were gone. This was a delicious cake though and was not too sweet, which was a nice change. The Jammy Dodger (as us Whovians call it) was dry and I didn't finish it.






This beer is from Hawai'i and is very similar in taste and strength to what we drink here, so I was really happy to have stumbled upon it!






We caught the Holiday parade, and I had my FIRST ever (yep, that's right), Mickey Ice Cream Bar! It was really tasty although I found I couldn't eat it fast enough to stop the chocolate covering from dropping off. Neither could DD13, who ended up with a melted pile on one of her sweaters. It's proven difficult to get out in the wash, so I strongly suggest a napkin! I was pretty happy to finally eat one!






This particular evening, we had dinner at Café Orleans. Here's the menu (the kids were lucky enough to get a kid's menu to colour, although they ordered the 'adult' mac & cheese).






DH had the chicken, iirc, and I had the Lobster Cobb with the vinaigrette on the side.






It was delicious. VERY filling and VERY yummy, but it was nice to have some greens after nearly a week of eating... not greens 

I had the mint julep. I liked it as it wasn't as sweet as before... and the lack of bourbon was nice (I learned the hard way that this Tigger doesn't like bourbon).






This is the second bowl of the mac & cheese for the kids. I thought they could share the bowl but they were really hungry and devoured a second bowl (halved) too! Apparently it was very yummy.






Here's the dessert menu.






And here's our dessert! The kids hadn't had beignets before, so I had to introduce them to these fluffy donuts with dipping sauce. They were smitten.






Our final meal (that I have photos for) was at Carthay Circle Restaurant proper. The bread came and it was warm and delicious. We ended up getting a refill too.






Though our kids are 11 and 13, they were offered the kids menu nearly everywhere we went. Carthay also offered us this option.






The girls chose the pasta with marinara sauce and said it was outstanding.

DH chose a pasta and turkey sausage dish he was the best meal he'd had in years, if ever. I opted for their new addition of hangar steak and instead of potatoes, I asked for green beans. Warning: I like my steak blue rare. In this case I opted for, "as rare as the chef will allow me to have". It was perfection.






We ate at many other places too, but I'm falling behind on my food photo game, so no photos of those meals.


----------



## isabellea

Canadian Harmony said:


> On our trip, we ate at the Rose Taverne, on Belle's side. DH and I ordered the same stuff, and I didn't take photos of the kid's sandwiches. I'm Canadian (as I'm sure you can tell) and we have our own regional snobbery about poutine. I've had 'real' Quebec poutine with squeaky cheese (when you bite the curds, they 'squeak' in your mouth against your teeth) and thick beef gravy. I've had poutine with shredded cheddar cheese (not poutine but delicious nonetheless), and I've had really bad poutine over the years. Here, I had to try the poutine, but I'm not crazy about onions, so asked for the pickled ones to be left off. The beef is tender and spicier than I had expected, but it was very delicious. The waffle fries were an interesting addition instead of regular Frenched fries, and the curds were longer than what we're used to, as well as having parsley right in the cheese (which is weird but tasted fine). It was very good and filling. But if you want real Quebec poutine, you need fresh curds from a dairy or cheese shop that squeak when you bite them, a thick beef gravy, and long fries which are crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside. That's it. No meat, no 'butter chicken poutine', no weird stuff.
> 
> Having said all that, this was very good and is probably my second favourite, right after the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's our dessert! The kids hadn't had beignets before, so I had to introduce them to these fluffy donuts with dipping sauce. They were smitten.



I'm from Quebec so I agree that is NOT poutine but I'm planning on ordering it (without cheese since I'm now dairy-free  ) anyway. I think I will like the fries and beef combination. And those beignets look so delicious!!! I hope they are DF like the ones at POFQ in WDW!!!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

isabellea said:


> I'm from Quebec so I agree that is NOT poutine but I'm planning on ordering it (without cheese since I'm now dairy-free  ) anyway. I think I will like the fries and beef combination. And those beignets look so delicious!!! I hope they are DF like the ones at POFQ in WDW!!!



I've never gone to WDW, so I can't help you there. The ones at Café Orleans were delicious and slightly different from those in Downtown Disney at Ralph Brennan's. But honestly - both are delicious!

I think you'd like the poutine, as long as you tell yourself it's 'not' poutine. It's spicy but works really well with the waffle fries and people say the onions sets off the taste even better. Too bad about dairy-free, especially when it comes to poutine!


----------



## isabellea

Canadian Harmony said:


> I've never gone to WDW, so I can't help you there. The ones at Café Orleans were delicious and slightly different from those in Downtown Disney at Ralph Brennan's. But honestly - both are delicious!
> 
> I think you'd like the poutine, as long as you tell yourself it's 'not' poutine. It's spicy but works really well with the waffle fries and people say the onions sets off the taste even better. Too bad about dairy-free, especially when it comes to poutine!



Oh yes I really miss poutine! A real poutine with perfect fries and fresh cheese curds and lasagna are the two cheezy dishes that I miss since going DF.


----------



## abbie13_15

Anyone have anything new to add???


----------



## Congo Queen

Thanks for bumping this abbie13_15. I am curious as well.  In reading a number of recent trip reports from long-time Disboarders it seems that there is a common theme of decline in quality of food.  If true, it's very disappointing. Dland had done such a great job in last 10 years on improving their food offerings. Sure there have always been venues and food items that were poor, but overall there had been more fresh and delicious options to chose at all price points.  I hope it is a temporary lapse.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I recently noticed some new Mickey scones available at Trolley Treats in DCA. We had the blueberry lemon (left) and there was a "Birthday Cake" option. The blueberry lemon was quite tasty! Not too sweet, very light texture for a scone. We really liked it.


----------



## mom2rtk

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> View attachment 308289 I recently noticed some new Mickey scones available at Trolley Treats in DCA. We had the blueberry lemon (left) and there was a "Birthday scone" option. The blueberry lemon was quite tasty! Not too sweet, very light texture for a scone. We really liked it.


Those look really good. I need one now!


----------



## aroseinwintr

I am so happy to see this again!


----------



## siskaren

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> View attachment 308289 I recently noticed some new Mickey scones available at Trolley Treats in DCA. We had the blueberry lemon (left) and there was a "Birthday scone" option. The blueberry lemon was quite tasty! Not too sweet, very light texture for a scone. We really liked it.





mom2rtk said:


> Those look really good. I need one now!



Those do look good! (At first I thought they were Rice Krispies treats!) Do they always have Mickey scones at Trolley Treats and just switch up the flavors like they do with the beignets at Mint Julip Bar? I need some ideas for breakfast for my DCA days for my next DL trip - I tried the Cranberry Orange scone from Starbucks one day and was disappointed because it was very dry.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

siskaren said:


> Those do look good! (At first I thought they were Rice Krispies treats!) Do they always have Mickey scones at Trolley Treats and just switch up the flavors like they do with the beignets at Mint Julip Bar? I need some ideas for breakfast for my DCA days for my next DL trip - I tried the Cranberry Orange scone from Starbucks one day and was disappointed because it was very dry.



I've never personally seen scones there before, but I can't say I've actively looked for them. The CM who checked me out did say they were brand new.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Picked up these bad boys at the Candy Palace last Tuesday. They are chocolate creme fudge and black walnut fudge.


----------



## love2go2disney2

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> View attachment 308289 I recently noticed some new Mickey scones available at Trolley Treats in DCA. We had the blueberry lemon (left) and there was a "Birthday Cake" option. The blueberry lemon was quite tasty! Not too sweet, very light texture for a scone. We really liked it.


Looks AWESOME!! Can not wait to try those!


----------



## franandaj

Congo Queen said:


> I am curious as well. In reading a number of recent trip reports from long-time Disboarders it seems that there is a common theme of decline in quality of food. If true, it's very disappointing. Dland had done such a great job in last 10 years on improving their food offerings. Sure there have always been venues and food items that were poor, but overall there had been more fresh and delicious options to chose at all price points. I hope it is a temporary lapse.



I am a long time AP holder and i don't think that offerings have gone down. In fact i think they have gotten better with all the festivals and stuff.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Spring Trip to Disneyland*
Spring season is in full swing at the Disneyland Resorts...pretty flowers, chocolate eggs, the egg-stravaganza, and DCA's F&W Festival!

*Food & Wine Festival, 2018*
The Food & Wine Festival returned to Disney's California Adventure again in 2018.  It's slated to run from March 2 to April 12.  There are 14 booths scattered throughout DCA, primarily in Hollywood Land and along the main walkway through the park.





Annual pass holders can purchase the Sip & Savor Pass for $45 (including tax).  The 8 tabs can be used for most food items and non-alcholic beverages at the festival kiosks.  With many of the items exceeding $6, it's a pretty good deal.  Also, you get a small button for each tab you redeem; each booth has a different button.

*Peppers Cali-Ente*









_Watermelon Lemonade_ - Spice it up with Habanero Sugar and Chili-Lime Half-rim (non-alcoholic).  Figment liked this drink, but it was kind of sweet on its own.  The chili-lime rim really made a difference (the rim really reminded him of Tajin).  He highly recommends drinking this one from the cup instead of through a straw. Repeat: Yes





_Verlasso® Sustainable Salmon Peruvian Poke_ - With Cucumber-Lime Salad and Aji Verde Salsa.  Figment isn't usually a fan of poke, but he really liked this one.  It wasn't fishy-tasting, but the fish was firm and had a nice clean taste.  The salad and salsa added a nice complement to the fish.  Repeat: Yes









*Strawberry Patch*













_Strawberry Pineapple Float_ - with Strawberry Popping Pearls and vanilla soft serve (non-alcoholic).  This was Figment's favorite drink at the F&W festival.  The strawberry pineapple juice was pretty sweet, but the popping pearls were a nice touch.  The ice cream made it a creamy drink (if mixed in).  Repeat: Yes





_Strawberry and Coconut Rice "Frushi"_ - With Sweet Oikos® Greek Nonfat Yogurt Wasabi Sauce.  Alas, this was the worse thing Figment tried at the F&W festival.  None of his family liked it.  On the plus side, the strawberry was sweet, but that's about the only positive.  The rice had a weird mushy texture and then yogurt wasabi sauce was sticky and slimy at the same time.  It was awful!  Repeat: Absolutely Not













_Watsonville Strawberry Pie_ - The strawberry pie was good, but pretty standard.  The crust was a little thick, but the berries were big and sweet.  Repeat: Maybe









*Avocado Time*













_Avocado and Pepper Jack Petite Guacamole Burger_ - This was another one of the highlights of the Festival.  The burger was cooked medium rare (although one was closer to medium well) and quite tall.  There was lots of guacamole.  Repeat: Yes









*Eat Your Greens*













_Grilled Asparagus Caesar Salad_ - This was another one of the fesitivals disppointments.  There was nothing wrong with it per se; the asparagus was cooked nicely, but the salad dressing had almost no flavor.  Repeat: No









_Compressed Asian Cucumbers_ - with Green-Green Sauce, Toasted Almonds and Sea Beans.  This was another highlight of the festival.  It was a nice and refreshing offering.  The cucumbers were still crunchy, but slightly salty.  The sea beans were very salty, but were good when eaten with the cucumbers.  Repat: Yes


----------



## figment_jii

Food & Wine Festival, 2018 (Continued)

*Citrus Grove*













_Citrus-Brined Pork Roast_ - with Tangy Barbecue Sauce and Lemon Pepper Slaw.  This was another favorite from the festival.  It was a very generous serving a pork.  It did not have a very strong citrus flavor, but the meat was very tender.  Repeat: Yes













_Crispy Orange Chicken and Rice_ - With Garlic Cracker.  This was one of the more dispointing dishes.  There was very little chicken, many of the deep fried pieces were mostly just batter and air (it actually kind of reminded me of fried pork rinds).  The sauce was very sweet and the rice was plain.  Repeat: No









_Meyer Lemon Macaron_ - This was a repeat from last year and it was still very good.  It had Meyer lemon cream and a blueberry marmalde filling.  It had a nice amount of lemon flavor, but with a sweetness of the marmalade center balanced it out nicely. Repeat: Yes









*I Heart Artichokes*
_Grilled and Chilled Artichoke Hearts with Romesco Sauce_ - This was another repeat from last year.  Figment's feelings were the same: The Romesco sauce was really good.  The artichokes and sauce were meant to be eaten together because the artichokes were kind of bland by themselves.  The sauce was also good with the fried artichoke carbonara.  Repeat: Maybe









_Fried Artichoke Carbonara_ - This was another repeat from last year, but Figment thought it was better last year.  This year's had a stronger pepper flavor and it lacked the bacon.  Repeat: Maybe









Aside: Figment throught the two savory dishes from I Heart Artichoke would have both been improved if they had been served together.  The Romesco sauce really added flavor to the dishes and without them, both were rather bland. 

_Bourbon Chocolate Whoopie Pie_ - ?









*Cluck-A-Doodle-Moo*













_Grilled Harris Ranch Beef Tenderloin Slider with Chimichurri Sauce_ - This was another repeat from last year and Figment still liked it a lot.  The meat was cooked medium/medium-well and very tender.  The slider had really good flavor, but was a bit messy to eat (as a slider).  Repeat: Yes













_Salt and Beer Vinegar Parmesan Chicken Wings_ - The wings were fine, but pretty standard.  It's like the ones you'd get a wing place.  Repeat: No


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Did Figment like the whoopie pie?


----------



## figment_jii

Oops......forgot to add that one.  Figment did like the Whoopie Pie, but it had a surprising little after-bite (maybe there was a touch of chili in the filling).  The cake part was very moist.  He would be willing to have it again, but it would not be one of the priority items.


----------



## DLgal

I agree that strawberry frushi was the most disgusting thing I've ever eaten at a Disney park. I took one bite and threw it away. I also thought the sesame seeds on the strawberry pie were a weird touch. The strawberry booth was a bust for me. 

I liked the wings though! So meat and crispy without being breaded...my favorite kind of wings.


----------



## figment_jii

*Food & Wine Festival, 2018 (Continued)*

*Off the Cob*













_Sweet Corn Nuggets with Beef Chili_ - The corn nuggets had pieces of sweet corn inside and chili was very mild.  The chili could have used a little more flavor (kind of flat).  Repeat: No









_Shrimp Boil Tacos with Andouille Sausage and Fresh Corn_ - The tacos had good flavor and a slight bite.  Unfortunately some of the shrimp pieces were a tad mushy. Repeat: Maybe









_Popcorn Lemonade_ - With Whipped Cream and Candy Corn Garnish (non-alcoholic).  This was...interesting.  Figment could really taste the popcorn in the lemonade, which was a kind of weird flavor to be drinking.  The candy corns were...candy corns...very waxy and didn't really add anything to the drink.  Repeat: No





*Garlic Kissed*













_Black Garlic and Soy-braised Pork Belly Banh Mi_ - This was similiar to a dish last year and Figment really liked it this year.  The meat was very tender and a slightly salty flavor.  The slaw was very vinegary, but went well with the meat.  Repeat: Yes













*LA Style*













_Korean BBQ Beef Short Rib Tacos_ - These tacos were surprisingly bland.  They were pretty good sized, but the meat lacked any real flavor.  Repeat: No









_Chicken Teriyaki Slider with Spicy DOLE® Pineapple Jam_ - This was very messy, but had good flavor.  It was on the small side for the price and the jam was pretty spicy.  Repeat: No (mostly because the size was so small for the price).









*Paradise Garden Grill*

_Beer-Battered Cod with Steak Fries, Sweet Slaw and Spiced Remoulade_ - This was another repeat from last year.  It was, again, one of the best offerings.  The fish was very flaky and the batter was light and crispy.  Repeat: Yes


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Spring Trip to Disneyland*, Continued...

*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is still one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch.  He usually requests a table by the rail so that he can watch the Rivers of America and New Orleans Square while he dines.  When the weather is nice, CO is great place to have lunch!





_Mint Julep_ - The new mint julep recipe is growing on Figment.  It's much more consistent now and still has a stronger lemon-lime taste than the previous (very green) one. 





_Seasonal Soup_ - The seasonal soup was the Chicken Gumbo.  The gumbo was still on the menu!  We asked our server about it being seasonal and this time the server seemed to think it was unlikely to go away (last time we asked the server seemed to think there was a chance that the chef was going to try something different).





_Seafood Gratin_ - Creamy blend of Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  This is one of Figment's new favorites at Cafe Orleans.  Lots of seafood mixed in a light sauce.  It's really good!









_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  A classic!  Figment gets this every time he goes to Cafe Orleans.  (Tip: ask for extra remoulade; it's really good!)





_Lobster Cobb Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Roasted Corn, Cherry Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Bacon, and Lobster with an Avocado Vinaigrette.  Sometimes a salad is nice change.  This salad is nice and refreshing, with a good amount of lobster.  Yum!









*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Carnation Cafe is another one of Figment's favorite table service locations in DLR.  In good weather he likes to sit outside and watch what's happening on Main Street.  In colder/wet weather, he likes to sit inside.  The weather was nice, so it was good to eat outside.

_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is still Figment's favorite item at Carnation Cafe.  The pickles are crisp on the outside and pickle-y on the inside.  Yum!





_Baked Potato Soup_ - with Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This soup is very filling!  It's a very rich soup with lots of flavor.





_Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, and Hickory-smoked Bacon, with creamy Ranch.  This another pretty good salad option; the shrimp were good sized and had good flavor.





_Homemade Meatloaf_ - Our special blend of Beef and Pork served with Ketchup Glaze, Mashed Potatoes, Mushroom Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  This is still the only meatloafs the Figment likes.  It has a firm texture and lots of good flavor.  The veggies are always kind of meh (Figment likes brocoli, but not cauliflower).





*Cove Bar*, Dinner
Figment was happy to see that the Cove Bar was open (albiet only temporarily) because that means Lobster Nachos!  The deck area is surrounded by scrims so that guests cannot (easily) see the lagoon or Pixar Pier construction.  It gave the place a slightly boxed in feel, but that can't be helped.





_Sparkling NO-Jito_ - Fresh Lime Juice, Agave Nectar, and Mint topped with Soda Water.  Trying something new.  This drink was pretty good; not to tart, not to sweet.  Very refreshing.





_Bloody Mary_ - The Cove Bar makes a pretty good Bloody Mary.





_Tri-Tip Sliders_ - Set of three Mojo Criollo with crispy Onions on Toasted Amish Buns.  The Cove Bar no longer features a trio of different slides, now it's three of the same kind.  That being said, Figment really liked these sliders.  They were tender and juicy, with good flavor.





_CB Lobster Nachos_ - Tender Lobster Pieces atop fresh House-made Tortilla Chips with Black Beans, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crèma, and our Signature Aged Cheddar and Oaxaca Cheese Sauce.  Lobster Nachos!  These are still Figment's favorite thing at the Cove Bar.  So good!


----------



## mamapenguin

I miss your pictures. That Jolly Holiday breakfast sandwich and abuelita...I don't see the sandwich on the menu on the Disney site. Is it seasonal? More importantly, do you think it will be there in July? TIA.


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted the Foodies Guide to Pixar Fest!  Lots of new foods to try!
*Foodie Guide to Pixar Fest at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Spring Trip to Disneyland*, Continued...

*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
The Red Rose Taverne is still going strong, although they no longer sell the Red Rose Tumbler.

_Beast's Burger_ - 1/3 lb Angus Beef Patty, Slow-cooked Beef, Gruyère Cheese, Caramelized Onions, Lettuce, Tomato, and Horseradish Aïoli on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  Figment really likes this burger.  It's pretty big and it comes with fries that remind him of the ones from Cafe Orleans (sans the remoulade)!





_Slow-Cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-Cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onion and Cheese Curds.  This is Figment's favorite dish at the Red Rose Tarverne.  The thick cut waffle fries are great for soaking up the gravy and the beef is very tender and flavorful.





_Grey Stuff Gâteau_ - White Chocolate Mousse and Red Velvet Cake with a Raspberry Center.  Figment still likes this version of the grey stuf the best.





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
This is another one of Figment's go to TS locations.  He happened to have lunch there on a very rainy day, so he was seated inside the resturant for the first time.  The seating area much bigger than he thought (it takes up all of the old area, plus now the area where the service counters used to be).





_Beef Short Ribs_ - Herb-rubbed and Slow-cooked smothered with House-made Sauce, Mashed Potatoes and Seasonal Vegetables.  This was something new that Figment wanted to try.  The short rib was fork tender and had good flavor.









_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Signature Baked Beans and Mashed Potatoes.  This is still the best option at RBT.  The ribs are tender and juicy and the sauce is really good!





_Apple Cobbler_ - House-made Sweet Biscuit with Apple filling, topped with spiced Chantilly Crème.  Because it was still raining outside, Figment opted to give dessert a try.  The apple cobbler was very good. The apples were tender, but not mushy and the biscuit was slightly sweet.





*Bengal Barbeque*, Dinner
_BBQ Pork Belly Skewer_ - Grilled Pork Belly served on a "Boat" of Iceberg Lettuce, Topped with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots, Daikon, and Cilantro.  Figment still really likes this skewer; the meat is very tender and very flavorful.  The lettuce and slaw adds a nice crunch and contrasting flavor.  The only problem is that some of the pieces are pretty fatty.





_Jungle Julep_ - Tropical Slush with a Mixture of Grape, Orange, Pineapple, and Lemon.  Grape, with an undertone of pineappple were the strongest flavors for this slushie.  It's really good.





*Jolly Holiday*, Snack

_Opera Cake_ - This is one of Figment's favorite items from Jolly Holiday.  It's a very moist and very dense cake, with lots of different layers.





_Coffee Eclair (top) & Chocolate Eclair (bottom)_ - Two different eclairs were avialable this time.  Both were very good.





_Raspberry Rose Mickey Macaron_ - This is Figment's favorite macaron!









_White Chocolate Mousse Whoopie Pie_ - Something new...









*Galactic Grill*, Snack
_Galactic Slush_ - Cosmic blue Slush with flavors of Pineapple and Lime.  The slush was pretty good, but it stained everyone's teeth and tongues blue!





*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
_Watermelon Chili-Lime Beignets_ - Watermelon glittered Powdered Sugar with mild Chili Pepper and Lime.  These were surprisingly good.  Figment was a little unsure about the chili-lime aspect, but they weren't that spicy (just a nice little kick).





_Pirates of the Caribbean Stein_ - Another souvie item!  This was originally released for the PotC's 50th anniversary (last year), but they had them back in stock.  It's very detailed (and even features the soon-to-be-gone "We want the Red-Head" sequence.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Spring Trip to Disneyland*, Continued...(and finally finished...)

*Schmoozies!*, Snack
_Make Mine Mocha_ - Frozen Chocolated Espresso topped with Whipped Cream and Chocolate Shavings.  This is a lot like the dark mocha frappicino at Starbucks!





_Lemon Zinger_ - Lemonade whirled with Peaches and Vanilla Ice Cream.  This was something new.  It was prety good, but a little hard to drink (a lot of the peach pieces were bigger than the straw).





_Raspberry Whoopie Pie_ - Raspberry Whoopie Pie with Vanilla Ice Cream.  Cake+Ice Cream=Yum!  Figment could taste the rapsberry in the whoopie pie cake and the vanilla ice cream was creamy.





*Award Wieners*, Snack
_Funnel Cake Fries_ - Funnel Fries tossed in Cinnamon Sugar, finished with Whipped Cream, Chocolate Sauce, and Vanilla Cream Sauce.  These are still one of Figment's favorite snacks!  They're so good!













*Coke Corner*, Snack
_Hot Dog_ - Late night snack...





_Yellow Mickey Balloon Popcorn Bucket_ - Another new souvie!  For those that collect popcorn buckets, the Yellow one features just the Mickey face (opposed to the second version of the red/blue/purple balloon that had Mickey's face and the DLR banner).  It was interesting, when the yellow bucket was available, that was pretty much the only one we saw (they pulled the red ones from the stands).





*Candy Palace*, Easter Egg Making!  They made eggs on Tuesday (Chocolate Nut Fudge and Black Walnut Fudge) and the CMs said they would m make them again on Saturday (we left on Saturday, so I don't know which flavors they made).





















*Treats and Sweets* - These were items that Figment saw in the display cases around DLR, but he didn't try them.
Easter Apples









Minnie & Sorcerer Mickey Apples





March Gourmet Apple





Hunny Pot & Apple Pie Apple





Cake Pops





Crispy Rice Treats & Chocoalte Caramel Apples





Mickey Crispy Rice Treat





Candy & Chocolate Caramel Apples





Display Case Full of Candy, Cupcakes, Caramel Apples, Cake Pops, and More













Scones





Cheshire Tails





Tigger Tails





Animal Cookies


----------



## goooof1

YUUUUMMMMM...... ya' makin' me hungry!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

*Classic Afternoon Tea at the Disneyland Hotel*

My mom, sister, and myself went to Afternoon Tea at the Disneyland Hotel this past Saturday. It was a long overdue birthday present for my mom's birthday in February... of last year! Yup, 14 months... I'm a crappy daughter!  Anyways, it worked out because we timed it with Dapper Day weekend, so were able to check out the Expo, as well as dress fancy!






The menu:








We all went with the *Premium tea*, which adds the sparkling wine, salad, and truffles.

Mom and sister liked the sparkling wine!





The salad was fine (I asked for dressing on the side), but basic. I'm not a fan of creamy dressings, and Green Goddess is a mix of mayonnaise, sour cream, chervil, chives, anchovy, tarragon, lemon juice, and pepper (via wikipedia). Mom and sister liked it though!





For tea, you each get a pot, and then can get a refill of other flavors. They also give you the choice of milk, half and half, soy milk, or almond milk. Honey is also provided, as well as sugar stirrers and packets of sugar substitutes. (A previous review said that they also had iced tea, but that wasn't provided as an option, and we didn't bother to ask.)





I got *Eros *(orange and vanilla), which I loved, as it was nice and sweet! I also got the *Chakra Silver Tips*, which was extremely mild (waitress had warned me, but I didn't listen), so really was more like watered down sugar-tea water, once I added the sugar stirrer!

Sister isn't a fan of floral or fruity teas, so she got *Thunderbolt Darjeeling* (stronger black tea), which she liked a lot. She also got the *Perfect Afternoon*. I think she preferred Thunderbolt though.

Mom got *Shanghai Rose *(Lychee and rose). I tried that and it was extremely floral; too much for me, so I actually poured the rest of it back into my mom's cup! She also got the *Thunderbolt*, because she liked the taste of my sister's.

For scones, everyone gets 2 mini scones: the *Currant *and the seasonal; for us the seasonal was *Maple-Pecan*. The currant was very good, not too sweet. My sister and I don't really like currants, but we both liked the scone. The Maple Pecan was too sweet for our tastes.








When ordering, I had asked if I could substitute the kid's *Chocolate Chip Scone* for the adult options, and the waitress wasn't sure if that would be possible, as they make a limited amount of the chocolate chip, so need to make sure they keep enough kids ones left. It wasn't brought out with the main food tray, so we just assumed it wasn't possible, but turns out she forgot, so brought out one extra (super fresh and warm) near the end of our meal (without us asking). Sister and I shared it, and it was good, but we actually preferred the currant, as the chocolate chip was also maybe a bit too sweet and not quite scone texture. So, if you do feel like the chocolate chip, I'd recommend calling ahead the day before to request it!





For sandwiches, they were traditional *tea sandwiches*. The cucumber maybe had too much butter for my tastes. I liked the Salmon the most. The tomato and mozzerella was actually on a hard toasted bread. (This is my mom's plate, and everyone gets one of each sandwich.)





Desserts were good, with lovely juicy chocolate covered strawberries and a buttery fruit tart. The macarons were basic, though I thought one was vanilla and turns out it was apple. We were very stuffed at the end though, so ended up taking most of the macarons home! One thing that does annoy me is how they don't provide 2 of each type of dessert. So between the three of us we had 1 dark chocolate strawberry and 2 white chocolate. Dark chocolate are definitely preferable, but I let sister have it. The white wasn't bad, by any means, but still not as good as dark chocolate. For macarons, we got 1 chocolate, 1 apple, 2 pistachio, and 2 lemon, so again, had to decide who got the chocolate (I won that battle). I wish they'd just provide the same dessert flavors for everyone.





Because it was in celebration of my mom's birthday, they brought out a Chocolate Mousse Mickey Dome, which was very nice and light!





And the truffles at the end turned out to be salted caramel and dark chocolate.








All in all, it was a fun afternoon, but I don't feel the need to repeat it. There are better teas for cheaper closer to our house (the Sunday Chocolate Tea at the Langham in Pasadena is a standout). I will be getting tea at the Grand Floridian though in December, so it will be fun to compare!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Love your dress!!


----------



## Frenchy0819

I am so glad I stumbled upon this thread! Figment helped me finalize some dining plans!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*
Pixar Fest has begun in Disneyland and Figment was lucky enough to be able to take a quick trip to DLR to experience as much of the festival as possible!  There were parades, fireworks, and new foods to see and try! 

The first part of the trip was with some friends, so Figment didn't get to go, but I think I can guess what he'd like goodvibes).

*Flo's V-8 Cafe*, Lunch
Flo's is a nice place in Carsland to take a break and have a bite to eat. 

_Spit-fired Rotisserie Quarter Chicken_ - With Mashed Potatoes and Roasted Vegetables.  The chicken was very moist and had good flavor, but on the small side (it's only a quarter of a chicken compared to the half chicken at French Market).





_BBQ Pork Ribs_ - House-made Coca-Cola® BBQ Sauce served with Mashed Potatoes and Signature Coleslaw.  The ribs were fall of the bone tender.  The sauce was sweet and slightly tangy (different flavor than the ribs at RBT).





*Cocina Cucamonga*, Dinner
One of the places in the Pacific Wharf area, Cocina Cucamonga features Mexican food.

_Achiote-marinated Half Chicken Plate_ - Citrus Achiote-marinated Half Chicken, Epazote Black Beans topped with Queso Fresco, Cilantro-Lime Rice and Corn Tortillas.  The chicken was moist and a pretty good sized piece, but had a slight bite.  The flavor was mostly on the skin and not really in the chicken meat.  (The chicken from Flo's was better.)





_Street Tacos Plate_ - Corn Tortilla Tacos with choice of Marinated Steak with Onions and Cilantro, served with Cilantro-Lime Rice, Epazote Black Beans and Queso Fresco.  The tacos were surprisingly spicy (not to spicy, but more than expected).





(Not pictured was the kid's Cheese Quesadilla meal.  The quesadilla was surprisingly small, probably one 6" tortilla folded in half.  You cannot add any protiens to the quesadilla.  We would not order this again - especially for the price.)

*French Market*, Lunch
The French Market is a great place to have a relaxing lunch, while watching the hustle and bustle of New Orleans Square.

_French Market Chicken_ - Southern-style Oven Roasted Half Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, Gravy, and Seasonal Vegetables.  The chicken was very moist and flavorful.  The flavor goes throughout the chicken.  It's a half of a chicken, so a fairly good amount of food and quite easily shared.





_French Dip Sandwich_ - Thinly-sliced Roast Beef with Crispy Onion Straws and a Horseradish Mayonnaise on an Italian Sandwich Roll, with in-house Seasoned Chips and Au Jus.  One of our favorite items at French Market.  The sandwich has good flavor, but a little messy to eat!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*...Continued...

*Alien Pizza Planet*, Lunch
The Little Green Aliens from Toy Story have taken over Redd Rockett's Pizza Port.  While the overlay isn't as impressive as Red Rose Taverne, it's still cute. 

_Cheeseburger Pizza_ - Ketchup, Yellow Mustard and Pizza Sauce on a Sesame-Seed crust with American and Cheddar Cheeses, Caramelized Onions, Diced Tomatoes and a Slider Patty, finished with a House-made Burger Sauce and Pickles.  It was good to try new things, but Figment didn't really love this pizza.  He'd prefer his cheeseburger as a cheeseburger and his pizza with more flavorful toppings.  Alas, beef patties on pizza aren't as tasty as sausage.









_Antipasto Salad_ - Crisp Lettuce tossed in an Balsamic Vinaigrette topped with Pepperoni, Tomatoes, Mixed Olives, Pepperoncini, fresh Mozzarella, Roasted Red Pepper and Roasted Red Onions.  This salad had a good amount of toppings on it, with pretty good flavor.









_Edamame-Noodle Salad_ - Grilled Chicken Breast atop Edamame, Sweet Green Beans, Mint, Cilantro, Red Cabbage, shredded Carrot, and Cold Soba Noodles in a Ginger-Lime Vinaigrette.  This was one of Figment's favorite things at Pizza Planet.  The salad was surprisingly good...lots of flavor!









_Green Alien Macaron_ - Lemon-Blackberry.  This was so cute (and very yummy)!  (Beware, they do sell out, so don't wait until the end of the day to get one.)





_Green Alien Parait_ - Vanilla-Blackberry.  Another very cute Alien themed offering for Pixar Fest at Pizza Planet.  The parait was pretty sweet, but still good.  At first, Figment didn't notice that the layers represented the Alien's colors, but that's a cute touch.









*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is still one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch.  He requested a table by the rail so that he could watch the New Orleans Square and the Rivers of America while he dinee.  There were already two "guests" on the patio when he was seated, probably hoping for someone to drop some pomme frites!





Cafe Orleans had both the normal a la carte menu (with some changes since March) and a special three-course prix fixe menu for Pixar Fest.









_Mint Julep_ - Figment's decided he likes the new mint julep recipe and continues to order it at Cafe Orleans. 





_N'awlins Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage and Tasso Ham served with Rice.  The gumbo is back on the menu officially!  No more vague "seasonal soup"!  Figment was very happy to see the soup listed and it still as good as ever!









_Seafood Gratin_ - Creamy blend of Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  It's had a lot of seafood mixed into a nice light broth.  The toast points are great for soaking up the broth.









_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  A classic!  Figment gets this every time he goes to Cafe Orleans.  (Tip: ask for extra remoulade; it's really good!)





_Muffuletta Chopped Salad_ - Salami, Ham, Capicola, Provolone, Roasted Red Peppers, shaved Parmesan, Olives, Spring Mix, and Giardiniera with a Sherry Vinaigrette.  This was something new for Figment, but unfortunately, there was way too much salad dressing.  The meats were good, but the dressing made the lettuce soggy.





_Prix Fixe Menu_ - Figment had to try the special three course meal being offered by Cafe Orleans.  He ordered one for the table and everyone tried a little bit of each course.

Course 1: _Specialty Cheese Flight_ - Fourme D'Ambert (Raw Cow's Milk Cheese), Bucheron (Mild Goat Cheese) and P'tit Basque (Hard Sheep's Milk Cheese) with Dried Fruit and Honeycomb.  The cheeses and accompaniments were all pretty good. 





Course 2: _Shrimp Ratatouille Byaldi_ - Layered with Roasted Zucchini, Yellow Squash, Eggplant, and Tomato.  The ratatouille was pretty go look at and had pretty good flavor.  Most all of the flavor was in the sauce.  It was easiest to deconstruct the ratatouille and cut it into bite sized pieces.  The shrimp were cooked nicely (not over-done).









Course 3: _Berry-stuffed Beignets à la Mode_ - Served with Sweet Brie Drizzle and Mascarpone.  The berry-stuffed beignets were good.  The beignets tasted like the Mickey ones, but were a little bigger than a golfball.  The filling was sweet, but not overly so.  A great ending to the meal!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*...Continued...

*Cove Bar*, Dinner
Figment made one last trip to the Cove Bar before it closes to make way for Lamplight Lounge.  It looked much the same in March, with screens all around.

_Sparkling NO-Jito_ - Fresh Lime Juice, Agave Nectar, and Mint topped with Soda Water.  Figment liked this drink last time, so he got it again.  Alas, this time it wasn't as good; way too tart.





_Bloody Mary_ - The Cove Bar makes a pretty good Bloody Mary.





_Tuna Poke_ - Yellowfin Tuna "Rice Bowl" with Compressed Watermelon, Edamame, Avocado, Shishito Peppers and Spiced Mango Nectar.  Figment has recently discovered poke and he wanted to give this one a try.  It was really good!  Lots of flavor and he especially liked the watermelon pieces.  It was slightly spicy, but had great flavor and texture (the "rice bowl" was fun to break open).









Then you take the big spoon they give you to crack the "rice bowl" into pieces!













_CB Lobster Nachos_ - Tender Lobster Pieces atop fresh House-made Tortilla Chips with Black Beans, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crèma, and our Signature Aged Cheddar and Oaxaca Cheese Sauce.  Lobster Nachos!  These are still Figment's favorite thing at the Cove Bar.  So good!  (He hopes that they mean it when they say the Lobster Nachos will be on the Lamplight menu!)









*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
The Red Rose Taverne is not as busy any more (no more Rose Tumblers), but it still has a good menu with some pretty unique items.  With all of the construction going on for Dumbo's new queue, it's pretty quiet back in that part of Fantasyland.

_Beast's Burger_ - 1/3 lb Angus Beef Patty, Slow-cooked Beef, Gruyère Cheese, Caramelized Onions, Lettuce, Tomato, and Horseradish Aïoli on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  Figment still likes this burger and the fries that come with it (if only they had the remoulade from Cafe Orleans!).





_Slow-Cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-Cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onion and Cheese Curds.  This is still Figment's favorite dish at the Red Rose Tarverne!





*Jolly Holiday*, Snack
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorite places to get a snack (or meal), take a break, and watch Main Street. It's also a nice places to watch the parade from (as long as you don't mind a partially blocked view).

_Rose Gold Minnie Macaron_ - Lemon buttercream with raspberry preserve.  This was something new...and it was really good!  The lemon buttercream was sweet and the raspberry added a nice tart element.  (But beware, they sell out really early!)





_Albacore Tuna Melt on Sourdough_ - Celery, Red Onion, Mayonnaise, Dijon Mustard, and Cheddar Cheese served with House Chips.  One of the few tuna sandwiches that Figment likes; this was is very yummy.





_Jolly Holiday Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Spiced Pecans, Feta, Tomatoes, Dried Cranberries and Raspberry Vinaigrette served with a fresh Breadstick.  Figment really likes this salad.  The pecans and the dried cranberries are his favorite parts!





_PB&J Eclair_ - The eclair is filled with peanut butter creme and jelly (grape?) and decorated with badges from Up.  The eclair was very sweet, but still good.





_Chocolate Potato Chip Donut_ - Chocolate donut with chocolate covered house-made chips.  This was something new for Figment.  It was a pretty standard donut.  The chocolate covered chips were interesting.  It's always fun to try new things, but given how many other things there are at Jolly Holiday, Figment probably wouldn't order this again.





_Adventure Tart_ - Chocolate hazelnut filling, inspired by the movie UP.  This was like two pieces of shortbread with a chocolate hazelnut filling.  It was really good!





_Opera Cake_ - This is one of Figment's favorite items from Jolly Holiday.  It's a very moist and very dense cake, with lots of different layers.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*...Continued...

*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
_Strawberry Beignets_ - The specialty beignets were dusted with strawberry powder this time!  They had a very strong strawberry flavor, but were quite good.





*Schmoozies!*, Snack
Schmoozies seems to be one of the go to places in DCA for seasonal and event-focused treats.  This time there was a new whoopie pie and a new shake (made with ice cream!).

_Whoopie Pie_ - Filled with Birthday Cake Ice Cream.  This was another cute offering for Pixar Fest.  Figment likes the ice cream macarons better, but this was still tasty.  They were very popular and selling quickly!









_Mint Chip Shake_ - This was a pretty typical mint chip shake that looked good initially, but once the colors begin to melt together, it takes on a weird, brownish-tone.





*Stage Door Cafe*, Snack
_Berry Funnel Cake_ - House-made Funnel Cake topped with Blueberries, Strawberries, Chocolate Cookie Crumbles, Crème Anglaise, White Chocolate, gold-dusted Whipped Cream.  Another Pixar Fest snack!  This one was a funnel cake topped with strawberries and blueberries.  The blueberries were in an odd blue-colored sauce, but other than that, this was a pretty yummy treat!  It's definately big enough to share.





*Lucky Fortune Cookery*, Snack
_Chilled Noodle Salad_ - Chilled Iridescent Noodles, Herbaccous Preserved Plants, Sweet & Spicy Vinaigreete, Crushed and Toasted Peanuts with Mint, Thai Basil, Shreeded Diakon and Carrots.  Figment actually liked the salad, but he had more fun playing with the noodles and making them change colors.  Despite the Parks Blog posting, nothing on the signage actually mentioned that the noodles changed colors.  It could have used a little more lime pieces so that all of the noodles could be made into a bright pink (although, the flavor might be a bit to lime-y at that point).













The blue color is how the noodle starts.  If you mix it with the salad dressing, it turns a light purple color (upper left).  If you mix it with the lime juice, it turns to a bright pink (upper right).  It was pretty fun!





(*Note*: For more information on color changing noodles, including instructions on how to make them at home, see the posting in Figment's Pixar Fest Trip Report thread)

*Coke Corner*, Snack
_Chili Cheese Dog_ - with a small bag of Chips.  There was just no way to make this hot dog photo look good...the hot dog was messy.  Good, but very messy.





_Mac & Cheese Dog_ - topped with Bacon Bits and includes a small bag of Chips.  Also very messy to eat.  It's the standard kid's mac & cheese and tasted better eaten seperately from the hot dog.  Very messy...


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted one of their Guides for Pixar Pier.
*Foodie Guide to Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## lindyv321

Looks like Figment had a great time during Pixar Fest!


----------



## dorchrislen

I've been jealous of Figment for years now, because he eats all that wonderful food and never gains an ounce!!!  Figment, next time take me with you and share!!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*...Continued...
(A comment on another post reminded me that I hadn't finished posting the photos and reviews from the Pixar Fest trip back in April!)

*Bengal Barbecue*, Snack
This is a good place to grab a light lunch or a snack.  The new(ish) indoor(ish) seating area is a nice place to relax, enjoy a bite to eat, and watch Adventureland.

_Kalua Pork Sandwich_ - Shredded Pork, Pineapple-Jalapeño Salsa and Spicy Hoisin Sauce on a sweet Hawaiian Bun, served with Pasta Salad and Maui-Onion Potato Chips.  Sadly, Figment was disappointed with this sandwhich.  It didn't have very much flavor.

_Pork Belly Skewer_ - Grilled Pork Belly with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots and Daikon topped with Cilantro.  This is still Figment's favorite item at Bengal Barbecue.





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
This is another one of Figment's go to TS locations.

_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Tater Tots and Cole Slaw.  This is still the best option at RBT. The ribs are tender and juicy and the sauce is really good!





*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Carnation Cafe is another one of Figment's favorite table service locations in DLR.  In good weather he likes to sit outside and watch what's happening on Main Street.  In colder/wet weather, he likes to sit inside.  The weather was nice, so it was good to eat outside.

_The Carl_ - Pan-seared Bologna, Toasted Pullman Bread, Aïoli, Pickles, Lettuce, and Tomato.  This was something new for Figment and special for Pixar Fest.  The meat was about 3/4 inch thick, with lots of mustard.  The bologna kind of reminded Figment of hot dog, but it was milder in flavor and softer in texture.  Overall it was good, but probably not something Figment would order again (he still likes the meatloaf better).





_Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, and Hickory-smoked Bacon, with creamy Ranch.  This is still on of Figment's favorite salads.





*Red Rose Taverne*, Breakfast
Red Rose Taverne now features breakfast!

_Mickey-shaped Pancake_ - with Bacon and fresh Berries.  The all important Mickey pancake made it to the Red Rose most importantly,  but without the parts that added the face.  It was really quite filling; the pancake is very fluffy!





_Buttermilk Pancake Platter_ - Three fluffy Pancakes, Scrambled Eggs and Bacon.  The pancakes were really fluffy!





*Coke Corner*, Snack
_Pastrami Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog, Pastrami, Sauerkraut, Special Sauce, Dill Pickle Spear, and Chives on an Artisan Bun.  Good, but very messy.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*...Finished...

*Treats and Sweets*
These are items that are avaialble at the carts and candy shops throughout the resort.  Some Figment got to try, others he just looked at.

_Iced Specialty Churro_ - drizzled with doughnut icing and dusted with cocoa cereal.  This churro was available at the Churro Cart in a bug's land.  The cocoa ceral (looked and tasted like cocoa crispies) added a nice crunch to the churro.  The icing was sweet, but not over-powering.  Figgy liked this churro.









_Finding Nemo Caramel Apples_ - Dory and Nemo caramel apples were available at Marceline's in DTD.













_Little Green Alien Caramel Apples_ - These were available at the Candy Palace on Main Street.  Thees were being made at Marceline's.  Finished ones were on display in the Candy Place (three photos down).





_Lightning McQueen & Mater Caramel Apples_ - Lightning McQueen and Mater were also available as a cramel apple.









_Buttercup Caramel Apples_ - Buttercup, the Unicorn from Toy Story 3, was also available as a caramel apple at the Candy Palace.





_Minnie & Apple Pie Spice Caramel Apples_





_Finding Nemo Cake Pops_













_Luxo Ball and Grape Soda Badge Cake Pops_





_Mickey & Minnie Cake Pops_





_Mike Wasoski & M&Ms Rice Crispie Treats_





_Mickey Shaped Scones_





_Cheshire Tails & Marshmallow Wands_





_Display Case_


----------



## DLfan4

figment_jii said:


> *Figment's Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*...Continued...
> 
> 
> *Coke Corner*, Snack
> _Pastrami Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog, Pastrami, Sauerkraut, Special Sauce, Dill Pickle Spear, and Chives on an Artisan Bun.  Good, but very messy.



Figment. do you know if  is this a new menu item or just a temporary item for pixar fest?  What is the special sauce like?  is it spicy?  or like thousand island?


----------



## figment_jii

If I remember correctly, it was on a sign board for Pixar Fest, but I wouldn't be surprised if it stuck around for a bit.  Coke Corner usually has one seasonal/specialty hot dog offering and it doesn't necessarily change that often.  In terms of the special sauce, I'm drawing a bit of a blank right now, but I don't recall it being spicy.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Encore Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*
Figment made a return to trip to Disneyland one more time before Pixar Fest comes to an end.  There were still new things to see (the new Incredibles float!), new things to try (Cocoa Churro!), and visits with old favorites!

*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is still one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch.  He requested a table by the rail so that he could watch the New Orleans Square and the Rivers of America while he dined.  Cafe Orleans had both the normal a la carte menu (with some changes since April and a special three-course prix fixe menu for Pixar Fest.









While he was looking at the menu, Dr. Facilier stopped by and wished him a good meal...





_Mint Julep_ - Figment's still likes the new mint julep recipe and continues to order it at Cafe Orleans, but he does miss the iconic green color. 





_N'awlins Gumbo_ - A rich, flavorful Stew with Chicken, Andouille Sausage and Tasso Ham served with Rice.  The vauge "seasonal soup" was back on the menu, but luckily it was the gumbo!  Hopefully this doesn't mean the chef is hoping to remove the gumbo from the menu.





_Seafood Gratin_ - Creamy blend of Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  Figment still likes this dish.  It's got lots of seafood (crab! shrimp!) and a good flavored broth.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  A classic!  Figment gets this every time he goes to Cafe Orleans.  (Tip: ask for extra remoulade; it's really good!)





_Prix Fixe Menu_ - Figment had to try the special three course meal being offered by Cafe Orleans.  He ordered one for the table and everyone tried a little bit of each course.

Course 1: _Specialty Cheese Flight_ - Fourme D'Ambert (Raw Cow's Milk Cheese), Bucheron (Mild Goat Cheese) and P'tit Basque (Hard Sheep's Milk Cheese) with Dried Fruit and Honeycomb.  The cheeses and accompaniments were all pretty good.  Figment especially liked the honeycomb (although it was very sweet). 





Course 2: _Shrimp Ratatouille Byaldi_ - Layered with Roasted Zucchini, Yellow Squash, Eggplant, and Tomato.  So far this is Figment's favorite version of rataouille.  The veggies were not over-cooked and the sauce had a lot of flavor.  The shrimp were cooked nicely and tasted great with the sauce as well.









Course 3: _Berry-stuffed Beignets à la Mode_ - Served with Sweet Brie Drizzle and Mascarpone.  The berry-stuffed beignets were good.  The beignets tasted like the Mickey ones, but were a little bigger than a golfball.  The filling was sweet, but not overly so.  A great ending to the meal!





*Plaza Inn*, Dinner
_Fried Chicken_ - Three pieces of Chicken fried to a golden brown and seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices, served with Mashed Potatoes, Buttermilk Biscuit and a mixture of Vegetables.  This one of Figment's favorite CS meals!  The chicken is always very tender and moist on the inside.  So good!





*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
The weather was nice enough (i.e., cool) that Figment could eat outside and watch the comings and goings in Fantasyland while he dined. 

_Beast's Burger_ - 1/3 lb Angus Beef Patty, Slow-cooked Beef, Gruyère Cheese, Caramelized Onions, and Horseradish Aïoli on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  A very messy, but yummy burger!





_Slow-cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onions and Cheese Curds.  This is one of Figment's favorite items!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Encore Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*, Continued...

*River Belle Terrace*, Breakfast
The River Belle Terrace recently began serving breakfast, so Figment thought he'd give it a try.  RBT does not take reservations for breakfast, currently, but it wasn't very busy.  We had a rail side table with a great view of Tom Sawyers Island.





While we were dining, Jack Sparrow could be seen greeting guests on TSI.









_Monkey Bread_ - warm and buttery Sweet Bread, Pecan Butter, Maple Syrup, Candied Pecans, Powdered Sugar.  This was very sweet!  It was yummy, but unless you really like sugery things, it's best to share this dish.









_Southern Fried Bone-In Pork Chop_ - Crispy Pork Chop, Sunny Side-up Eggs, Signature Potatoes, Bacon Gravy.  This was really good.  A nice and filling breakfast!





_Becky Thatcher's Fried Green Tomato_ - Deviled Eggs, Roasted Corn and Avocado Relish, Chimichurri, Red Pepper Coulis, Blistered Tomatoes.  There were two kinds of deviled eggs; regular and a pickled one (Figment liked the pickled one the best)!  There were lots of avocados, which was really good.  The fried green tomato was okay; if you like tomatoes, this is a good dish.





_Short Rib Skillet_ - Slow-cooked Short Rib, Sunny Side-up Eggs, Signature Potatoes, Onions and Peppers, Texas Toast.  The short rib was really tender and very flavorful.









*Carnation Cafe*, Dinner
Figment likes Carnation Cafe on Main Street for a relaxing dinner.  On cold or really hot days, the air conditioned (or heated) indoor seating is great, but on nice weather days, the patio is an ideal place for a meal.

_Fried Pickles with Dipping Sauce_ - Dill Pickle Spears dipped in Parmesan and Panko, Fried Golden Brown and served with a House Sauce.  This is still Figment's favorite appetizer at Carnation!





_The Ellie Special_ - Spiced Apple Pork Chop, Mashed Potatoes, Peas and Carrots, Corn Muffin, and Molten Lava Cake.  Last time, Figment tried the "Carl Special", so this time he wanted to try the "Ellie".  It was a cute presentation.  The potatoes were very garlicky and worked best when mixed with the peas and carrotes.  The apple pork chop had good flavor, but was on the touch dry side.  The molten lava cake was the best part of the meal; chocolate, melty, yum!









_Romaine Salad with Shrimp_ - Succulent Shrimp, Romaine, Avocado, Tomatoes, and Hickory-smoked Bacon with creamy Ranch or Golden Balsalmic-Mustard Seed Vinaigrette.  Sometimes it's nice to have a salad after all of the heavy foods.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Encore Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*, Continued...

*Lamplight Lounge*, Lunch
The Lamlight Lounge was new to Figment.  Taking over the space where the Cove Bar and Ariel's Grotto used to be, this two story dining location features lots of Pixar decor.  The menu is a combination of old favorites from the Cove Bar and some new items.  For his first trip to Lamplight, Figment make a reservation so he could have the option to eat downstairs in the restaurant.









_Wall Decor_ - The upstairs reception area has lots of Pixar drawings on the walls.





















_Downstairs Decor_ - The downstairs walls are covered in Pixar movie memorabillia and decor.

































_Do Not Feed the Birds Signs_ - Cute "Finding Nemo" inspired signs asking guests not to feed the birds.









_Quotes_ - There are lots of quotes in the hallway leading to the bathrooms.









_Other Signs_













_Menu_









_Morning Glory_ - Tito's Handmade Vodka with Spicy Bloody Mary Mix, Dill Pickle Brine, and a dash of Celery Bitters.  A good bloody mary.





_Infinity Fizz_ - Powerade® Mountain Berry Blast, Apple Juice and Cherry Pearls.  The drink was a bit tart and kind of hard to get the pearls with each sip, however, the drink was a lot of fun to look at when it arrived!









_Goofball Island_ - Simply Fruit Punch®, Odwalla® Lemonade and Raspberry Purée.  This drink was surpringly sweet; Figment was expecting something a little more tart.





_Crispy Piggy Wings_ - Pork Drumettes with Chili-Ginger Glaze, Toasted Sesame Seeds, Cilantro, and Slaw.  These were one of the best things on the new menu.  Crispy, meaty, very flavorful with only a touch of heat.





_Salmon PLT_ - Grilled Salmon with crispy Pancetta, Romaine Lettuce, Roasted Plum Tomato, Lemon-Bacon Aïoli, and Toasted Focaccia served with Malted Fries.  Being Figment's first trip to the Lamplight Lounge, he had to try something from the restaurant menu.  The salmon PLT was good, but nothing special. 





_Lobster Nachos_ - Warm Lobster and House-made Tortilla Chips with Black Bean, Pico de Gallo, Chipotle Crema, an Aged Cheddar, and Oaxaca Cheese.  One of the Cove Bar's signature dishes and still very good!





_Tuna Poke_ - Yellowfin Tuna "Rice Bowl" with Magic Watermelon, Avocado, Edamame, Shishito Peppers, and Spiced Mango Nectar.  Another item that made it from the Cove Bar.  Still very good.


----------



## lindyv321

Looks like Figment had another fun trip! I love his hat


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment's Encore Pixar Fest Trip to Disneyland*, Continued...

*Alien Pizza Planet*, Snack
_The Macarooooon_ - Lemon-Blackberry.  This is still one of the cutest dessert items (and yummy)!





*Bengal Barbecue & Frontierland Churro Cart*, Snacks
_Jungle Julep_ - refreshing Slush of Pineapple, Orange, Grape, and Lemon Juices.  Figment loves the sweetness, with a touch of tartness in this drink!





_Cocoa Churo_ - Chocolate Powder, Salted Cinnamon Sugar served with a Spiced Mexican Chocolate Dipping Sauce.  A new item for this trip!  The churro had a very strong chocolate taste.  The sauce had a slight bite to it, but went well with the chocolate churro.





*Golden Horseshoe*, Snack
_Golden Horseshoe Ice Cream Float_ - One of the last Souvie items from Pixar Fest that a Figment didn't find on the first trip!  Guest have the option of having the float in the "boot" or in a regular cup.  Figment went with the regular cup because then he didn't have to clean the "boot"!  The root beer float was good.  It was made with "real" ice cream and not soft serve.









*Jolly Holiday*, Snack
Jolly Holiday is a great place to take a break, grab a snack, and do some people watching (or maybe watch a parade).  A duck family was wandering around the seating area.  The baby ducks are getting big!





_Iridescent Cupcake_ - Confetti and Passion Fruit Cupcake with Passion Fruit and Mango filling finished with a tri-colored White Chocolate Champagne Mousse.  This was a very pretty cupcake to look at...but way to sweet to eat.  The frosting/mousee was probably double the height of the cake portion.  Figment liked the filling and the cake, but the frosting was too much for even him!





_Lemon Strawberry Tart_ - Tart Shell filled with lemon Curd and fresh Strawberries.  A nice and refreshing dessert (and pretty looking!).  This one was pretty popular and seemed to run out early each day.





_Pineapple Donut_ - The "Dole Whip" donut (although the CMs are very careful to call it a "pineapple donut").  It's a regular round donut, filled with pineapple filling and topped with marshmallow "frosting".  It was very sweet, but very good!













_Albacore Tuna Sandwich on Brioche_ - Celery, Red Onion, Mayonnaise, and Dijon Mustard served with House Chips.  One of Jolly Holiday's savory items, this sandwich has good flavor.





_Jolly Holiday Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Spiced Pecans, Feta, Tomatoes, Dried Cranberries and Raspberry Vinaigrette served with a fresh Breadstick.  Another one of Jolly Holiday's savory items.  Figment especially likes the dried cranberries and spiced pecans.





_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.





*Award Wieners*, Snack
_Piper's Nest Funnel Cake Fries_ - tossed in Cinnamon Sugar, finished with Whipped Cream, Sweetened Condensed Milk and Fruit Cereal.  Yummy!





*Jack-Jack Cookie Num Nums*, Snack
_Jack-Jack Cookie Num Num_ - Warm [Giant] Chocolate Chip Cookie.  This was something new for the trip.  The cookie was huge (easily enough to share) and was actually really good.  Warm, gooey, with lots of chocolate chips. 





*Sonoma Terrace*, Snack
_Bavarian Pretzel_ - The pretzel was...a pretzel.  It was okay and worked as a snack (something to have between all of the sugery stuff!).


----------



## figment_jii

lindyv321 said:


> Looks like Figment had another fun trip! I love his hat


Thanks!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*
This is Halloween!  This is Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!  Figment and his family went to Disneyland Resort to celebrate HalloweenTime.  HalloweenTime is one of Figment's family's favorite times of the year at Disneyland.  So much to see, do, and (of course) eat!

*Cafe Orleans*, Dinner
Cafe Orleans is usually one of Figment's favorite places to have lunch, but this time he decided to have dinner there.  The menu is the same at both meals.  As normal, he requested a rail side table so he could do some people watching while dining.  The hostess told us that we were welcome to remain at our table to watch Fantasmic (F! was at 9:00 pm and it about 7:30 pm when we were seated and the restaurant closed at 8:00 pm, so we guessed they didn't plan to reseat the table anyway).

_Mint Julep_ - This is still Figment's favorite drink at Cafe Orleans!  He misses the green color, but he's grown to like the flavor.





_Pommes Frites_ - Traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  This is Figment's favorite way to start a meal at Cafe Orleans, with an order of the pommes frites.





_Seafood Gratin_ - Creamy blend of Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  The dish doesn't look large, but there is a lot of seafood in the gratin!





_Corn and Crab Chowder_ - The seasonal soup was the corn and crab chowder.  It was a very rich soup, but had really good flavor.  There were fresh corn kernels and lots of crab.  While not the gumbo, this soup was still really good.









_Mickey-shaped Beignets_ - topped with Powdered Sugar served with Fruit Coulis and our House-made Vanilla Bean Crème Anglaise.  Figment liked the fruit coulis better than the anglaise, but the beignets would good with both!





_Fantasmic!_ - The view from CO is obstructed and only a few tables have much of a view (the ones furthest from the check-in podium).  There are trees and a light post in the way.









*Carthay Circle Restaurant*, Lunch
It's been a while since Figment has been to Carthay Circle, so he thought he'd go for lunch.  THey also have an exclusive Poison Apple Glow Cube and Cake Pop, which were in his favorite color...purple!

_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeño with Apricot-Honey Butter.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Carthay.  The biscuits are so good!





_Wine Country Sodas_ - Figment likes these sodas.  He used to be able to find them in the grocery store, but they're no longer available, so he was glad to see that Carthay still has them.





_Korean Chili Glazed Angus Sirloin_ - Cashew Fried Rice, Tropical Pineapple Red Bell Pepper Sauce.  It was really good!





_Skuna Bay Salmon_ - Unagi glazed with Heirloom Tomatoes, Roasted Corn, Yuzu Basil Vinaigrette.  The salmon was really good!  It was moist and very flavorful.





_Purple Poison Apple Cake Pop_ - This cake pop is exclusive to Carthay Circle Restaurant and Lounge.  They only make between 30 and 40 a day!









_Purple Poison Apple Glow Cube_ - Along with the purple cake pop, Carthay Circle also has an exclusive purple poison apple glow cube!  The Glow Cube is available with the Poison Apple-tini, but Figment was able to get it with any drink he ordered (he just had to pay the apple-tini price).


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*, Continued...

*Lamplight Lounge*, Lunch
Figment managed to get a reservation for the Lamplight Lounge, so he was able to dine in the downstairs area!  They were taking walk-ups, but they seemed to limited to the communal table or patio/outside area. Guests with reservations had their choice of indoor, outdoor or at the bar.

_Menu_ - The menu was still the same.





_Infinity Fizz_ - Powerade® Mountain Berry Blast, Apple Juice and Cherry Pearls.  This drink is mostly fun to look at!  It's kind of sweet and tart, with the fun popping boba, but watching it bubble is the best part.





_Mint to Be_ - Simply Limeade, Watermelon and Berry Puree, and fresh Mint, topped with Soda Water.  Figment liked this drink more than the Goofball Island (which was to sweet).  The Mint to Be was refreshing with a strong mint flavor.





_Carne Asada Roll_ - Grilled New York Strip Steak, Roasted Fresno Chili Salsa, Escabèche, and Crema.  These were interesting...they were basically a sushi roll, but with chunks of beef.  While the meat have good flavor, they were just kind of odd.  The carne asada flavoring didn't really go well with the sushi rice flavor.





_Crispy Piggy Wings_ - Pork Drumettes with Chili-Ginger Glaze, Toasted Sesame Seeds, Cilantro, and Slaw.  This is Figment's favorite dish at Lamplight.  The wings are slighly spicy, but with really good flavor!





_Tuna Poke_ - Yellowfin Tuna "Rice Bowl" with Magic Watermelon, Avocado, Edamame, Shishito Peppers, and Spiced Mango Nectar.  Figment always likes the tuna poke at Lamplight.  It's fun to crack the rice "bowl".  The poke had a slight bite this time, but it was still good.





_Donuts_ - Warm fluffy Donuts with Dipping Sauces.  These were really good!  The donuts were warm and the dipping sauces were really tasty.





_Lamplight Lounge Chop Sticks_ - The Lamplight Lounge has their own chop sticks!





*Alien Pizza Planet*, Dinner
While Pixar Fest has ended, Alien Pizza Planet remains in Tomorrowland.  Figment was hoping to try the HalloweenTime Chili Pasta, but it was not yet available.

_Breadstick_ - A pretty basic breadstick, but in a themed wrapper.





_Pasta with Meat Sauce_ - A pretty basic meat sauce.





_Nebula Noodle Salad_ - Grilled Chicken Breast atop Edamame, Sweet Green Beans, Mint, Cilantro, Red Cabbage, shredded Carrot, and Cold Soba Noodles in a Ginger-Lime Vinaigrette.  Figment liked this salad when he had it at the start of Pixar Fest.  It's a light salad, but with a lot of flavor.





_The Macarooooon_ - Lemon-Blackberry.  This is still one of the cutest desserts at Disneyland!  The lemon-blackberry filling has a nice amount of tartness to go with the sweet filing.  So goooooooood!





_Spider Parfait_ - Chocolate Cake, Vanilla and Chocolate Puddings and a thick layer of Ganache topped with a Sweet-and-Sour Gummy Spider.  This was a pretty typical parfait, but with a Halloween theme.  It was very sweet.





*Plaza Inn*, Dinner
Figment had his first dinner of the trip at the Plaza Inn. 

_Fried Chicken_ - Three pieces of Chicken fried to a golden brown and seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices, served with Mashed Potatoes, Breadstick and a mixture of Vegetables. Disneyland's fried chicken is soooo good!  It's crispy on the outside and moist on the inside.





_Halloween Minnie Mouse Cake_ - Cinnamon and Praline Bundt Cake with an Apple center finished with Orange-colored Glaze and Sprinkles.  The bundt cake was actually pretty good; it was very moist and had good flavor.  The apple center was also pretty good.









_Main Street Mickey's Pound Cake_ - Filled with Blueberry Compote and Cookie Crumbles, surrounded with Whipped Cream and garnished with Black Sugar and Mint.  This pound cake was cute to look at. The pound cake was very soft, but the compote and cooke crumble center were tasty.





_Chocolate Hazelnut Yule Log_ - Figment didn't try this, but it was kind of odd/funny to see a Yule Log for Halloween (he always thought of Yule Logs and the Winter Holidays)!


----------



## JosieGirl71

Figment - I really want to try the mint julep but I'm so worried it is going to taste like mouthwash.  I love mojitos.  Does it taste similar to a mojito or is it more minty?


----------



## figment_jii

Sorry, I've not had a mojito...It doesn't remind me of mouthwash (at least not like Scope or anything of that nature).  It does have a mint taste, but it's not super minty; more like a lemon/lime taste.


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

I need the number of Figment's Tailor!  Simply FABULOUS 

I can't tell you how much I enjoy your reviews!  Thank you for taking the time to do this for all of us huge fans!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*, Continued...

*River Belle Terrace*, Breakfast
Figment really enjoyed having breakfast at the River Belle Terrace on his last trip, so he was excited to return again.  Eating outside on the patio provides a nice view of New Orleans Square and the Rivers of America.  While we were eating, Jack Sparrow came walking by and made his way to Tom Sawyers Island.  Like guests in the park, he took the raft over to the island!

_Becky Thatcher's Fried Green Tomato_ - Deviled Eggs, Roasted Corn and Avocado Relish, Chimichurri, Red Pepper Coulis, Blistered Tomatoes.  Figment likes the River Belle Terrace's fried green tomatoes.  They're crispy on the outside, with a corn meal coating.  The pickled devil egg is also really good!





_Southern Fried Bone-In Pork Chop_ - Crispy Pork Chop, Sunny Side-up Eggs, Signature Potatoes, Bacon Gravy.  The pork chop was really good!





_Short Rib Skillet_ - Slow-cooked Short Rib, Sunny Side-up Eggs, Signature Potatoes, Onions and Peppers, Texas Toast.  The short rib was really flavorful.





*River Belle Terrace*, Lunch
Figment also had lunch at the River Belle Terrace so he could get the ribs!  It was kind of warm outside, so he opted to sit inside.





_Southern Fried Green Tomatoes_ - Fried Green Tomatoes topped with Jumbo Lump Crab Salad with Frisée Salad and Roasted Red Pepper Coulis.  The fried green tomatoes, same as on the breakfast menu, were really good.  There was a lot of jumbo lump crab meat on top.  Yum!









_Pork Spareribs_ - Spice-rubbed and Slow-cooked served with Signature Baked Beans and Mashed Potatoes.  The ribs are still really good!  Fall off the bone!









*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Lunch
It's been a while since Figment's been to the Jazz Kitchen, so he decided to have lunch there.  It's a nice place to have a meal and watch guests as they come and go in Downtown Disney.

_Popcorn Calamari_ - Creole Mustard Aïoli and Marinara Sauce.  Brennan's always has a good mixture of rings and legs in their calamari.  Crispy on the outside and tender on the inside!





_Creole Caesar Salad with Sauteed Crawfish_ - Romaine Lettuce, Roma Tomatoes, Shaved Asiago Cheese, Creole Caesar Dressing, Herb Ciabatta Toast.  This salad has good flavor, especially with sauteed crawfish!





_Grilled Pesto Chicken Salad_ - Pesto-marinated Chicken Breast, mixed Baby Greens, Mozzarella Cheese, Roasted Red Peppers, Kalamata Olives, Artichoke Hearts, Balsamic Dijon Vinaigrette.  This was a new salad for Figment.  He liked it.  There was a good amount of chicken and toppings.  It was also really tall!





_BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - “New Orleans” Barbecue Sauce, Andouille Sausage-Parmesan Grits.  This is one of Figment's favorite entrees at the Jazz Kitchen.  It's slightly spicy, but with really good flavor.






ColoradoMom!! said:


> I need the number of Figment's Tailor!  Simply FABULOUS
> 
> I can't tell you how much I enjoy your reviews!  Thank you for taking the time to do this for all of us huge fans!


Thank you!


----------



## franandaj

I love reading about Figment's dining adventures! I don't get out to the park as often as I would like to enjoy the treats, I can live vicariously through Figment.


----------



## DnA2010

@figment_jii  you had a bread stick instead of a biscuit at Plaza in...were they out of biscuits?


----------



## figment_jii

DnA2010 said:


> @figment_jii  you had a bread stick instead of a biscuit at Plaza in...were they out of biscuits?


No, they had the biscuits.  We just aren't really a huge fan of them, so they offered us breadsticks as a substitute.


----------



## lindyv321

Figment is having such fun food adventures!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*, Continued...

*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner
The Red Rose Taverne is becoming one of Figment's favorite places to get a quick dinner.  The outdoor seating area has a nice view of Fantasyland.

_Beast's Burger_ - 1/3 lb Angus Beef Patty, Slow-cooked Beef, Gruyère Cheese, Caramelized Onions, and Horseradish Aïoli on a Toasted Roll, served with Pommes Frites.  Still very messy, but yummy!





_Slow-cooked Beef Poutine_ - Slow-cooked Beef and Gravy over Seasoned Waffle-cut Fries, Pickled Onions and Cheese Curds.  The slow-cooked beef has really good flavor and the gravy is great over the fries.





_Black Rose Dessert_ - Black Truffle Mousse with Raspberry Compote and crunch center dusted with Edible Glitter.  This was one of Figment's favorite HalloweenTime desserts.  The mousse was very rich and smooth, and the raspberry center added a nice tartness.  So good!





*Jolly Holiday*, Breakfast, Lunch, Snack
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's favorite places to have a light meal, a late night snack, or take a break (and maybe watch a parade).  Jolly Holiday usually has a lot of really good seasonal items, along with old favorites.

_Egg Bacon Croissant with Fruit_ - flaky Croissant filled with Egg, Bacon, Cheese, and Hollandaise Sauce served with Fruit.  The croissant was very flakey, buttery, and soft with a generous portion of eggs and the typically thin bacon.  The flavors went together really well!





_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  Figment has learned how to make this soup at home, but it's still so yummy to get it at Disneyland with the cheese sandwich.









_Jolly Holiday Salad_ - Mixed Greens, Spiced Pecans, Feta, Tomatoes, Dried Cranberries and Raspberry Vinaigrette served with a fresh Breadstick.





_Cruella De Vil Brownie_ - Brownie in a Spotted Cup with Black Dark Chocolate Mousse and White Chocolate Mousse with a Cruella de Vil logo.  The brownie was pretty neat looking.  Otherwise, it's a pretty standard brownie; moist and chocolaty.





_Graveyard Cupcake_ - Chocolate Cupcake with Cherry Filling, Dark Chocolate Mousse, Halloween Sprinkles, and a Tombstone Chocolate Piece.  This is a fun looking dessert!  It was pretty good tasting too!





_Mickey Mummy Macaron_ - A cookie and cream filled macaron!  Figment liked this macaron, but it was very sweet.  (It makes an excellent breakfast!)





_Sweet Potato Hand Pie_ - Sweet Potato Pie filling topped with Orange White Chocolate Glaze and Toasted Mini Marshmallows.  The hand pie was okay, but the Up Tart (with the hazelnut filling) was much better.  The filling didn't have a lot of flavor.





_Spiced Bundt Cake_ - This was a pretty ordinary bundt cake.  It wasn't too sweet and it was moist, but Jolly Holiday had lots of other more interesting treats.





_Pumpkin Layered Cheesecake_ - Figment forgot to take a photo of this dessert.  This was a surpisingly good cheesecake.  The pumpkin layer was softer than most cheesecakes (almost like a mousse) and the cheese layer was only slightly tart. 

*Refreshment Corner*, Lunch
_Halloween Hot Dog_ - Premium Hot Dog topped with Spicy Meatballs, Cheese Sauce, and Oven-roasted Tomatoes, served with a Small Bag of Chips.  The hot dog and meatballs had good flavor, but there was to much bread (a regular hot dog bun would have been better).





[/I]


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> _Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  Figment has learned how to make this soup at home, but it's still so yummy to get it at Disneyland with the cheese sandwich.



Did you reproduce the soup recipe or obtain it from Disney? I would love to be able to replicate that particular tomato soup!


----------



## rowan1813

Did the Black Rose dessert turn Figment's mouth black? I've heard of that happening but just wanted to confirm one way or the other.

Thank you Figment for all of the food photos!!!!! I always look forward to your trips!


----------



## lindyv321

Are the pommes frites at Red Rose the same ones you get at Cafe Orleans?


----------



## figment_jii

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Did you reproduce the soup recipe or obtain it from Disney? I would love to be able to replicate that particular tomato soup!


We've tried asking at Disneyland and they didn't have the recipe available.  We found one for the Disney Cruise Line, posted on Allears.net, that came out very similar.  I'll have to check at home tonight to see if we made much in the way of changes, but I think this was the starting point:
http://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-planning/recipe-tomato-basil-soup-disney-cruise-line/



rowan1813 said:


> Did the Black Rose dessert turn Figment's mouth black? I've heard of that happening but just wanted to confirm one way or the other.  Thank you Figment for all of the food photos!!!!! I always look forward to your trips!


I don't recall it turning Figment's mouth black, but it did kind of turn his family member's teeth a funny (greenish maybe) color.  



lindyv321 said:


> Are the pommes frites at Red Rose the same ones you get at Cafe Orleans?


Yes, they're very similar to the ones at Cafe Orleans, but without the remoulade and with a little less of the cheese/garlic topping.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

figment_jii said:


> We've tried asking at Disneyland and they didn't have the recipe available.  We found one for the Disney Cruise Line, posted on Allears.net, that came out very similar.  I'll have to check at home tonight to see if we made much in the way of changes, but I think this was the starting point:
> http://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-planning/recipe-tomato-basil-soup-disney-cruise-line/



Thank you!


----------



## greewe

Does anyone know how long the Halloween food offerings stay around?  After the 31st?


----------



## Jinka

Thank you so much for the awesome photos and reviews!  I'm having a blast reading this!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*, Continued...

*Award Wiener*, Snack
Award Wiener tends to have a lot of interesting seasonal items.  They also have funnel cake fries, which have been really good so far!

_Oktoberfest Dog_ - Kielbasa Sausage topped with Caramelized Onions, Sauerkraut, Oktoberfest Beer Cheese, and Green Onions.  The Oktoberfest Dog was surprisingly spicy!  It was good, but spicy.





_Cookies and Cream Funnel Cake Fries_ - Dusted with Crushed Chocolate Cream Cookies, topped with Cream Cheese, Chocolate Cream Cookie pieces and Whipped Cream.  This was one of the new seasonal funnel cake fry offerings from Award Wiener.  These were really good!  Figment couldn't really taste the cream cheese, but the cookie flavor was strong (and yummy).





*Schmoozies*, Snack
_Bat-shaped Whoopie Pie_ - Filled with Espresso Chip Ice Cream.  Figment likes coffee ice cream so this Whoopie pie was right up his alley!  The bats and moon were neat to look at and the Whoopie pie was very tasty (but melts fast when it's warm out!).









*Bengal Barbeque*, Snack
_Pork Belly Skewer & Jungle Julep_ - Grilled Pork Belly with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots and Daikon topped with Cilantro and a refreshing Slush of Pineapple, Orange, Grape, and Lemon Juices.  Two of Figment's favorite snack items.  The pork belly is very tender and flavorful.  The slush is nice on a hot/warm day!





*Gibson Girl*, Snack
Figment had three ice cream sundaes on his trip!  He also learned that you cannot customize the ice cream sundaes when using mobile ordering, but you can if you order at the counter.  So, if you want to change the ice cream flavor of a sundae, order at the counter!

_Apple Pie à la Mode Sundae_ - Vanilla Ice Cream with Warm Spiced Apples, Crumble Topping and Caramel Drizzle.  This was one of Figment's favorite HalloweenTime treat.  It was like eating an apple pie, but with lots of ice cream!





_Chocolate Chip Cookie Hot Fudge Sundae_ - two Scoops of Mocha Almond Fudge Ice Cream and two Freshly Baked Chocolate Chip Cookies topped with Whipped Cream, Chocolate Morsels and a Cherry.  Figment likes this sundae...it has ice cream and cookies! 





_Strawberry Street Car Sundae_ - two Scoops of Strawberry Ice Cream served in a Waffle Cup with Strawberry Topping, Whipped Cream and a Cherry.  Lots of yummy strawberry flavor!





*The Golden Horseshoe*, Snack
_Churro Sundae_ - Cookie Dough Ice Cream with Cookie Butter Sauce garnished with a Cinnamon Sugar dusted Churro, Cajeta and Whipped Cream.  This was also a really good sundae!  Lots of yummy ice cream and two big churro pieces.  Cookie Butter sauce is very similiar to caramel sauce.





*Hungry Bear*, Snack
_Churro Bites Cereal Sundae_ - Fruity Cereal-dusted Churros, Cereal Milk Anglaise, Strawberry Ice Cream, and Raspberry Sauce.  This was probably one of the most disappointing HalloweenTime offerings; not so much because of the flavor, but because of the portion size.  The churro sundae didn't look anything like the photos in the promotional items.  The scoop of strawberry ice cream was tiny (maybe three small bites) and the banana slices were thin.  The churros were okay, but a pretty basic churro.





*Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe*, Snack
_Sleepy Hollow Cupcake_ - Red Velvet Cupcake with Headless Horseman Chocolate Piece.  This was a fun cupcake to look at!  It was a pretty standard velvet cupcake was a lot of frosting!









*Churro*
_Sour Apple Churro_ - Figment likes sour apple flavored foods, so he wanted to try the sour apple churro.  It was kind of a weird combination...a very sweet churro with occasionally very sour bites. It would have better (probably) if it had been a sour apple beignet or something where the sour sugar would have been more evenly distributed.





*French Market*
_Halloween Trio of Desserts_ - Worms and Dirt, Salted Caramel Pudding Cup and Pumpkin Pie.  Figment didn't try this dessert, but he stopped by the French Market to take a quick look.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

JeffGoldblum said:


> Hello everyone. I've never been to Disneyland (plan to go), and have been to WDW many times.  I enjoy all of the food pictures in the WDW section of The Dis. It's great seeing food pictures and thinking "Hey that looks good, I will eat there!"
> I was wondering if anyone has pictures of their food from Disneyland to share? If so...post 'em here!



Came here mostly to compliment your user name.  Jeff Goldblum is a National treasure 

I'm also planning my first DLR trip so following along as well


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

I share Figment's fondness for ice cream sundaes. Has Figment tried the House-made Chocolate Chunk Cookie Sundae at Golden Horseshoe? It seems to be the Jack Jack cookie num num with ice cream on top plus some drizzled sauces and two more (unexceptional) chocolate chip cookies as ears. It is served to look like the chocolate chip cookie sundae you picture above. It was a very fun, tasty sundae too.


----------



## LizzyS

Those funnel cake fries are at the top of my must-try list for our next trip.  That churro funnel cake they had at the Hungry Bear for a while was one of the most delicious things I've ever eaten.  I split it with my husband and he loved it, too.


----------



## figment_jii

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I share Figment's fondness for ice cream sundaes. Has Figment tried the House-made Chocolate Chunk Cookie Sundae at Golden Horseshoe? It seems to be the Jack Jack cookie num num with ice cream on top plus some drizzled sauces and two more (unexceptional) chocolate chip cookies as ears. It is served to look like the chocolate chip cookie sundae you picture above. It was a very fun, tasty sundae too.


Figment has not, but he did like the Jack Jack cookie.  I'll put this on the list of things in the future!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*, Continued...

*Snacks, Treats, and Other Goodies*
There were a number of HalloweenTime and non-HalloweenTime treats available at the candy and snack shops throughout the resort.  These are the items that Figment saw, but didn't get to try. 

_Chocolate Caramel Apples_ - There were a variety of different chocolate covered caramel apples.  Jack Skellington, Green Poison Apple, Evil Queen Apple,





_Cake Pop_ - Woody and Buzz Lightyear, Half Moon Bats, and Green Poison Apples.













_Marshmallow Wands_ - Mummies, Chocolate, Cheshire Tails, and Tigger Tails.













_Rice Crispie Treats_ - Incredibles





*Souvie Items*
There were a number of special souvie items released for HalloweenTime.  Some were repeats from last year (the Headless Horseman and Pumpkin Tire straw clips), others were new (like the Poison Apple Cauldron popcorn bucket).

_Poison Apple Cauldron_ - This was the big new popcorn bucket for this year.  It was pretty impressive; it even lights up!





_Oogie Boogie_ - Very similiar to last year's Oogie Boogie, but with a more colorful base and strap and a slightly brighter green color.





_Coco Jarrita_ - The Coco Jarrita was back!  Figment found his at Cocina Cucomunga!  It's actually a ceramic cup, so it comes in a box with styrofoam!





So that's it for this trip!  Hopefully there will be a Holiday trip coming up at the end of year (there are always so many yummy holiday treats to try!)!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted the Festival of Holidays 2018 Foodie Guide!
*Foodie Guide to the 2018 Disney Festival of Holidays at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## figment_jii

The next installment of Holiday Food info!
*Foodie Guide to 2018 Holidays at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## lindyv321

I need more park days to eat! So many things I want to nibble on while there!


----------



## figment_jii

The Parks Blog has posted a Candy Guide!
*Candy Guide to 2018 Holidays at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s 2018 Holiday Celebration (November-December 2018)*
Figment and his family went to Disneyland to celebrate the Holidays again this year!  The parks and resorts were fully decorated with all of their holiday finery and the weather mostly cooperated (it did rain one day).  It wasn't too hot or too cold (although, the evenings were definitely chilly).  The crowds were bigger this year than in 2017, so no more "secret" "not busy" week after Thanksgiving!  Still, it was a lot of fun and there were lots of good things to eat!

*Festival of Holidays*
Returning for a third year was the Festival of Holidays.  The Festival was set-up much like it had been in the past two years, with booths lining the main walkway in DCA.  The prices seemed like they might have edged up a little this year, but the AP Sip-and-Savor pass really helped out!





_*Favorite Things*_













_Holiday Ham Shanks with Brown Sugar-Pineapple Glaze_ ($8.00) - These were pretty sweet, but the pineapple flavor really came through.  Some pieces were a bit dry, but the there was enough extra sauce/glaze, to make for it. (Repeat: Yes)

_Reuben Potato Tots with Russian Dressing and Rye Toast_ ($6.75) - Like a Reuben sandwich, but less messy because you used a fork to eat them!  There was a slight bite, but the flavors were good. The tots alone were a bit dry, but when mixed with the dressing and sauerkraut, they had good flavor.  (Repeat: Maybe)

_*Holiday Duets*_









_Curry Cauliflower Soup with Braised Lamb and Mintchurri_ ($7.50) - This one got mixed reviews in Figment's family.  One member really liked it, the others did not.  Could not tell that it was cauliflower, and the curry flavor was mild.  It was very creamy.  The lamb was very salty, but the saltiness was cut when it was mixed into the soup and eaten together. (Repeat: Yes and No)

_Shrimp and Grits with Andouille Sausage_ ($8.00) - The grits were very creamy (almost like mashed potatoes, but with more texture).  The shrimp were a little over-cooked and the sausage had a bite. The flavor was okay, but given the price-point, it's probably only worth getting if you have the AP Sip & Savor (Repeat: No)

_*Merry Mashups*_













_Turkey & Stuffing Tamale with Cranberry Relish_ ($7.75) - This was one of the big favorites!  Lots of turkey and good flavor.  It tasted best when the bite had a little bit of everything (turkey, veggies, gravy, cranberry, and masa).  (Repeat: Yes)

_“Hot Cocoa” Marshmallow Macaron_ ($5.50) - The macaron was dusted with peppermint, but didn't have a strong peppermint flavor.  It was very sweet, and very chocolaty!  (Repeat: Yes)

_*Blissfully Braised*_













_Braised Pork Belly Adobo with Garlic Fried Rice_ ($7.75) - This was another favorite.  The adobo did not have a strong vinegar flavor, but it was very tender and had a nice slightly tart, but also salty flavor.  Could taste the garlic in the rice and it went well with the meat.  (Repeat: Yes)

_Cornbread Cakes with Braised Collard Greens and Smoked Bacon Gravy_ ($7.00) - These were kind of hush-puppy like, kind of sweet, and kind of dry.  The gravy had bits of bacon in it, but no bacon flavor in the gravy itself.  Couldn't really taste the greens at all.  (Repeat: No)


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s 2018 Holiday Celebration (November-December 2018)*, Continued...

_*Grandma's Recipes*_

_Beef Pot Roast on a Potato Roll with Horseradish Cream_ ($8.50) - The meat was very tender and flavorful.  The bread was kind over-powering, so we skipped most of the roll.  (Repeat: Maybe)





_Merry Cherry Pineapple Punch with Red Maraschino Cherries_ ($6.00) - This was very sweet...like, way to sweet for even Figment!  We ended up cutting it with Sprite (about half and half) and then it was pretty good.  (Repeat: Maybe)





*Winter Sliderland*





_Milk Chocolate Candy Cane Pot de Crème_ ($4.50) - These were really good!  Very smooth and rich, with a good amount of candy cane flavor.  (Repeat: Yes)





*Spicy Celebrations*





_Nashville Hot Fried Turkey with Dill Pickles_ ($7.50) - Very spicy!  The turkey itself was okay (moist), but the outer coating of hot seasoning was over-whelming!  (Repeat: No)





*A Twist on Tradition*





_Pozole Rojo Beef with Hominy Polenta_ ($7.50) - Very spicy, but the creamy polenta went a long way in cutting the heat.  The meat had good flavor.  (Repeat: No) 





Overall Figment enjoyed this year's Festival of the Holidays.  There were a few new things and some repeats.  Some things were really good (Candy Cane Pot de Creme, Adobo, and then Turkey Tamale) and a few disappointments (but nothing nearly as bad as the Frushi from the F&W).  The AP Sip & Savor pass definitely helped with the prices and it was fun to collect the little buttons!


----------



## DLfan4

The Mint Julep and Mickey Beignets from the Mint Julep Bar on December 28th.  Our First time trying them.   The Beignets were so soft fresh and yummy. ( We actually bought a pack of 6. But we started eating before I got a change to take a pic)  The Mint Julep was very refreshing.  We got there about 9:30ish and there was no line-up.


----------



## DLfan4

On December 28th we went to the new Tropical Hideaway for a quick snack/ lunch around 11:30ish.  Since it was new, I expected a long line, but there was no line.   However, as soon as we got our food, a long line started.  We were planning on trying one of their Dole Whips, but since the line was long we decided to skip it.   We each got one Bao bun ( 3 of us got the Beef and 1 got the Veggie)  Pictured below is my Veggie Bao.    We also got an order of the Sweet Lumpia.  Pictured above is the sweet Lumpia It  comes with a sweet dipping sauce which is not in the picture.  (i cant remember how many Lumpia we recieved exactly? i am not sure if it was just the 2 or was there more?).  Everything was great.


----------



## figment_jii

The latest Foodie Guide!
*Foodie Guide to Get Your Ears On – A Mickey and Minnie Celebration at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s 2018 Holiday Celebration (November-December 2018)*, Continued...
I just realized that I never finished posting the photos from the holiday trip!  

*Alien's Pizza Planet*, Dinner
_Cosmic Chili Pasta_ - Chef's Choice of Pasta Topped with Chili, Jalapeno Cheese Sauce, and Corn Chips.  This was introduced as the seasonal offering during the later half of HalloweenTime.  Figment had hoped to try it then, but it wasn't offered yet.  The Aliens still had it on the menu during the Holidays!  It was pretty good; the chili had a nice robust flavor, but not too spicy.





_Nebula Noodle Salad_ - Grilled Chicken Breast atop Edamame, Sweet Green Beans, Mint, Cilantro, Red Cabbage, shredded Carrot, and Cold Soba Noodles in a Ginger-Lime Vinaigrette.  This is still Figment's favorite salad at Alien's Pizza Planet. 





_Green Alien Holiday Macaron_ - Still very cute and very yummy!





*Award Wieners*, Snack
Award Wiener always has a number of seasonal offerings!

_Holiday Beer Cheese Dog_ - Kielbasa Sausage topped with Caramelized Onions, Sauerkraut, Beer Cheese, and Green Onions served with Filmstrip Fries.  This was surprisingly spicy.  Nothing in the description indicated it would be hot, but the beer cheese sauce was quite spicy.





_Gingerbread Funnel Cake Fries_ - Churro Funnel Cake Fries topped with Crumbled Gingerbread, Caramel, Icing, and Whipped Topping.  These were so good!





_Stocking Stuffer Funnel Cake Fries_ - Churro Funnel Cake Fries topped with Peppermint Icing, Crushed Chocolate Cream Cookies, Candy-coated Chocolates, Crushed Peppermint, and Whipped Topping.  These were a bit hard to eat (the M&M's kept falling off), but they were still very yummy.





*Bengal Barbeque*, Snack
_Pork Belly Skewer_ - Grilled Pork Belly with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots and Daikon topped with Cilantro.
_Jungle Julep_ - Refreshing Slush of Pineapple, Orange, Grape, and Lemon Juices.  Still good, even when it's chilly outside!





*Carthay Circle Restaurant*, Lunch
Figment really enjoyed his lunch at Carthay Circle during HalloweenTime, so he decided to go back again during the holiday season.

_Carthay Signature Fried Biscuits_ - Stuffed with White Cheddar, Bacon, and Jalapeño with Apricot-Honey Butter.  This is still Figment's favorite appetizer at Carthay!  So yummy!





_Cuban Braised Pork_ - Grilled Pineapple Salsa, Lime Vinaigrette.  This was something new for Figment!  The pork was juicy and tender, and wrapped in a filo dough packet.  The salsa added a nice brightness and slightly sweet note.





_Korean Chili Glazed Angus Sirloin_ - Cashew Fried Rice, Tropical Pineapple Red Bell Pepper Sauce.  Figment really liked this steak last time, so he was very happy to see that it was still on the menu.  Still very tender and had lots of good flavor.





_Roulade_ - Alas, Figment forgot to take a picture of the menu and he couldn't find this item on the online menus.  It was a rolled steak filled with mushrooms, onions, and a chimichurri sauce.  The meat was very tender and the filling was very tasty.  The salad was a bit to salty, but it went well with the meat.





_Snowflake Glow "Cube"_ - The Carthay had another exclusive glow cube; this time it was a snowflake!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Love all the food updates! Figment is thorough and looks great in the pix 

Any chance Figment is going to hit up the parks for Food & Wine in early March? Or earlier to check out the Get Your Ears on treats?


----------



## flyingenie

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Love all the food updates! Figment is thorough and looks great in the pix
> 
> Any chance Figment is going to hit up the parks for Food & Wine in early March? Or earlier to check out the Get Your Ears on treats?


I've been checking this thread hoping for the same thing too! Get your ears on reviews! No pressure


----------



## azdisneylover

Bumping thread. Nice to see pics of food when planning a trip. Thanks everyone for taking to time to post pictures and comments!


----------



## figment_jii

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Love all the food updates! Figment is thorough and looks great in the pix
> 
> Any chance Figment is going to hit up the parks for Food & Wine in early March? Or earlier to check out the Get Your Ears on treats?


Thanks!  Figment is hoping to get to the F&W Festival, but it probably won't be until mid-April.  He's heading east for a bit to visit Disney World for the Flower & Garden Festival (and he just got back from a short trip to check out the Festival of the Arts).  I'll be posting photos from those festivals on the WDW board if anyone is curious to see what Epcot's Festivals are like!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I love your posts and I love Figment! Do you hand craft all his outfits?


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s 2018 Holiday Celebration (November-December 2018)*, Continued...

*Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta*, Dinner
Figment rarely eats at Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta, but he was nearby checking out Viva Navidad and was a bit hungry.

_Italian Chef Salad_ - Salami, Capocollo, fresh Mozzarella, Pepperoncini, Roasted Red Peppers, Marinated Olives, Cucumbers, Tomatoes and fresh Greens with a Red Wine Vinaigrette.  This kind of reminded him of the Italian salad at Alien's Pizza Planet.  It had a pretty good amount of toppings.





_Pumpkin Pie Cheesecake_ - This reminded Figment a lot of the pumpkin cheesecake being served at Jolly Holiday during HalloweenTime.  It was very smooth and creamy.





*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Treats*, Snack
Having ice cream, even when it's cold outside, it always fun at Disneyland.  We learned at the regular sundaes come with two scoops of ice cream, but the Minnie sundae has three!

_The Oswald Sundae_ - scoops of Mocha Almond Fudge Ice Cream topped with Whipped Cream, Hot Fudge, Chocolate Morsels, Cherries, and Chocolate-dipped Frozen Bananas.  This is one of Figment's favorite ice cream sundae!  And now they have the Minnie Skirt Sink container to go with the Mickey Pants Sink contianer!





_Strawberry Sundae_ - scoops of Strawberry Ice Cream served with Strawberry Sauce, Whipped Cream and a Cherry.  This is Figment's other favorite sundae.









_Chocolate Peppermint Ice Cream Sundae_ - Scoops of Chocolate and Peppermint Ice Cream in a Candy Cane Premium Waffle Cup, topped with Whipped Cream, Chocolate-dipped Cookies and Crushed Peppermint.  This was one of the seasonal offerings at Clarabelle's.  Figment really liked the sundae; lots of peppermint and chocolate flavors!





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch

_Mint Julep_ - Still Figment's go-to-drink at Cafe Orleans!





_Pommes Frites_ - traditional French Fried Potatoes tossed with Parmesan, Garlic, and Parsley served with Cajun Spice Rémoulade.  This is Figment's favorite appetizer at Cafe Orleans.  So yummy, especially with the remoulade!





_Corn and Crab Chowder_ - The seasonal soup is still the Corn & Crab Chowder.  While Figment misses the Gumbo, he does like the chowder.  It was a very rich soup, but had really good flavor.  There were fresh corn kernels and lots of crab.





_Seafood Gratin_ - Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  Still one of Figment's appetizers.  Lots of seafood mixed into a light sauce.





_Braised Beef and Grits_ - Braised Beef served atop Cheese Grits, Caramelized Onions, Pickled Radish and served with Salsa Verde.  This was one of the seasonal dishes for Cafe Orleans.  The beef was fork tender and had a really rich flavor.  The grits were very smooth (not at all gritty) and complemented the saltiness of the beef.





_Santa's Lumps of Coal Beignets_ - Peppermint Mocha stuffed Beignets, topped with Peppermint Ice Cream.  This was the seasonal dessert at Cafe Orleans.  It was a cute idea, but maybe because the beignets were stuffed with ice cream, they were a bit denser than a normal beignet (they reminded Figment of a donut hole).  It was a cute presentation, but from a flavor profile, it might have been better to have regular beignets with peppermint ice cream on the side.





*Cozy Cones*, Snack
_Santa Cone Hat Macaron_ - with Cookies 'n Cream Filling.  The filling was very sweet and reminded Figment of an Oreo cookie.





*Golden Horseshoe*
_Churro Sundae_ - Peppermint Ice Cream and Cajeta-filled Churro, garnished with Chocolate Brownie Crumble, Chocolate Sauce and Whipped Cream.  Both of the seasonal sundaes at the Golden Horseshoe have been really good.  This one featured peppermint ice cream and chocolate!







Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I love your posts and I love Figment! Do you hand craft all his outfits?


I use the keychain/ornament ear hat as the base and then cover that with felt, paint, and other embellishments.  Some of his clothes are from dolls, but I sew the vests.  It's fun trying to find design ideas that fit with the theme/event of the trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Muddy Rivers

Any updates from the California Adventure Food and Wine Festival?


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Bump!  Let's not let this thread die!  We need updated food pics from the parks and DTD.


----------



## LizzyS

Does anyone have food pics from Galaxy's Edge?

If so, I'd love to see them.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s 2019 Trip to a Galaxy Far Far Away*
Figment and his family went to Disneyland to check out Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during the very end of the reservation period (end of June).  Figment's family is split between someone who's a casual Star Wars fan and someone who has only seen a couple of the movies!  Of course, no trip to Black Spire Outpost would be complete without trying the food!  We had an early dinner at Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo where we basically tried almost everything on the menu.  









_Moof Juice_ - Simply Fruit Punch®, Simply Orange® with Pineapple, Chipotle-Pineapple.  The drink was okay, but not too memorable.





_Phattro_ - Gold Peak® Unsweetened Tea, Odwalla® Lemonade, Desert Pear.  This one was kind of bland.





_Braised Shaak Roast_ - Beef Pot Roast, Cavatelli Pasta, Wilted Kale, Mushrooms.  This was one of our favorite dishes!  It's bascially pot roast with pasta, but it had really good flavor.





_Smoked Kaadu Ribs_ - Sticky Pork Ribs, Blueberry Corn Muffin, Cabbage Slaw.  This was also pretty good.  It reminded us of the ribs from RBT (in terms of flavor).  The slaw was good too!





_Roasted Endorian Tip-yip Salad_ - Marinated Chicken, Mixed Greens, Roasted Seasonal Vegetables, Quinoa, and Pumpkin Seeds, tossed in Green Curry Ranch.  This was probably the least sucessful of the entrees.  The dressing was kind of bland and the chicken didn't really have much flavor.  Figment probably wouldn't order this again.





_Yobshrimp Noodle Salad_ - Chilled Shrimp, Marinated Noodles, Vegetables, Cilantro.  Oh my...this salad was spicy!  The salad would have been better if it had a been a bit fresher (the marinated noodles had dried out a bit), but boy was it spicy! 





_Oi-oi Puff_ - Raspberry Cream Puff, Passion Fruit Mousse.  Slightly tart, but light and refreshing.  Figment liked this dessert!





_Batuu-bon_ - Chocolate Cake, White Chocolate Mousse, Coffee Custard.  This was probably the best thing at Docking Bay 7!  It was very rich, but very good!





*Ronto Roasters*, Dinner
We augmented the food from Docking Bay 7 with a wrap and drink from Ronto Roasters.





_Ronto Wrap_ and _Meiloorun Juice_ - Roasted Pork, Grilled Pork Sausage, Peppercorn Sauce, tangy Slaw, wrapped in Pita.  Barrilitos® Aguas Frescas Pineapple, Simply Lemonade® with Blueberry, White Cranberry Juice, Lemon Juice, and Desert Pear.  The wrap was pretty good, but we were getting pretty full at this point.  The drink was our favorite.  It was slightly tart and very refreshing!





_Ronto Wrap & Sour Sarlacc_ - Minute Maid® Limeade with Raspberry and spicy Mango.  Another one of the drink options.  It was also good, but not super memorable.





*Kat Saka's Kettle*
The last food item we tried was the popcorn from Kat Saka's Kettle.  It was interestingly colored popcorn with a vaugely fruity flavor.  Figment couldn't really tell the difference because the different colored popcorn (the spicy one wasn't noticably spicy).  It was okay, but regular popcorn is better!





*Thermal Detonator Drinks*
While the drinks themselves tasted the same (Coke, Sprite, and Diet Coke), the bottles are pretty cool!


----------



## LizzyS

figment_jii said:


> *Figment’s 2019 Trip to a Galaxy Far Far Away*
> Figment and his family went to Disneyland to check out Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during the very end of the reservation period (end of June).  Figment's family is split between someone who's a casual Star Wars fan and someone who has only seen a couple of the movies!  Of course, no trip to Black Spire Outpost would be complete without trying the food!  We had an early dinner at Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo where we basically tried almost everything on the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Moof Juice_ - Simply Fruit Punch®, Simply Orange® with Pineapple, Chipotle-Pineapple.  The drink was okay, but not too memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Phattro_ - Gold Peak® Unsweetened Tea, Odwalla® Lemonade, Desert Pear.  This one was kind of bland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Braised Shaak Roast_ - Beef Pot Roast, Cavatelli Pasta, Wilted Kale, Mushrooms.  This was one of our favorite dishes!  It's bascially pot roast with pasta, but it had really good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Smoked Kaadu Ribs_ - Sticky Pork Ribs, Blueberry Corn Muffin, Cabbage Slaw.  This was also pretty good.  It reminded us of the ribs from RBT (in terms of flavor).  The slaw was good too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Roasted Endorian Tip-yip Salad_ - Marinated Chicken, Mixed Greens, Roasted Seasonal Vegetables, Quinoa, and Pumpkin Seeds, tossed in Green Curry Ranch.  This was probably the least sucessful of the entrees.  The dressing was kind of bland and the chicken didn't really have much flavor.  Figment probably wouldn't order this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yobshrimp Noodle Salad_ - Chilled Shrimp, Marinated Noodles, Vegetables, Cilantro.  Oh my...this salad was spicy!  The salad would have been better if it had a been a bit fresher (the marinated noodles had dried out a bit), but boy was it spicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oi-oi Puff_ - Raspberry Cream Puff, Passion Fruit Mousse.  Slightly tart, but light and refreshing.  Figment liked this dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Batuu-bon_ - Chocolate Cake, White Chocolate Mousse, Coffee Custard.  This was probably the best thing at Docking Bay 7!  It was very rich, but very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ronto Roasters*, Dinner
> We augmented the food from Docking Bay 7 with a wrap and drink from Ronto Roasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ronto Wrap_ and _Meiloorun Juice_ - Roasted Pork, Grilled Pork Sausage, Peppercorn Sauce, tangy Slaw, wrapped in Pita.  Barrilitos® Aguas Frescas Pineapple, Simply Lemonade® with Blueberry, White Cranberry Juice, Lemon Juice, and Desert Pear.  The wrap was pretty good, but we were getting pretty full at this point.  The drink was our favorite.  It was slightly tart and very refreshing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ronto Wrap & Sour Sarlacc_ - Minute Maid® Limeade with Raspberry and spicy Mango.  Another one of the drink options.  It was also good, but not super memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat Saka's Kettle*
> The last food item we tried was the popcorn from Kat Saka's Kettle.  It was interestingly colored popcorn with a vaugely fruity flavor.  Figment couldn't really tell the difference because the different colored popcorn (the spicy one wasn't noticably spicy).  It was okay, but regular popcorn is better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thermal Detonator Drinks*
> While the drinks themselves tasted the same (Coke, Sprite, and Diet Coke), the bottles are pretty cool!



I should've known we could count on you!

Thanks for posting these great pics!


----------



## jlhinvegas

Thank you for all the pictures and reviews!  I love Figment’s outfit too!


----------



## 2 Pinks

I'll be anxiously awaiting updated treats and snacks for 2019 Halloweentime!


----------



## figment_jii

The beignets have a new seasonal/monthly flavor: sour apple!


----------



## azdisneylover

figment_jii said:


> The beignets have a new seasonal/monthly flavor: sour apple!



Would you please tell us if you liked this flavor or not?


----------



## figment_jii

I like sour apple in general.  I wish these had a bit more of the sour apple flavoring in them.  The apple flavor was very subtle (although, if you ate one of the green crystals by itself, it was pretty tart).  It was mostly sugary sweet, with a slight tartness.  I'd be willing to eat them again, but I wouldn't necessarily go out of my way to get them.


----------



## figment_jii

New Parks Blog post about the HM food!
*Foodie Guide to Haunted Mansion 50th Anniversary 2019 at Disneyland Park*


----------



## keahgirl8

Has anyone tried the new treats for MSEP?


----------



## figment_jii

*Halloween Foods, Treats, and Yummies with Figment*
It's always fun to visit Disneyland Resort during HalloweenTime.  Along with the decorations are the seasonal foods!  Some are repeats from previous years, some are new.

*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream*
Clarabelle's has a number of different HalloweenTime offerings.  Unfortunately, you cannot get the purple poison apple stein with the HalloweenTime sundae (Boogie Man), but you can add it to any of the regular sundaes.

_Boogie Man Sundae_ - Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream, Hot Fudge, Chocolate Cookie Crumbles, and Gummy Candies in a Chocolate-dipped Waffle Bowl. Ice cream is always yummy!  (The gummy worms, while looking great on the sundae, do tend to get hard if left on the ice cream to long.)





_Spider Silk Macaron Sandwich_ - Black Macaron with Charcoal-Tart Cherry Ice Cream topped with Popping Candy and drops of Raspberry Sauce.  This is a repeat from the last several years, but it's still a really good option.  The cherry flavor in the ice cream isnt' really strong, but it's still yummy.





_Strawberry Sundae_ - Strawberry Ice Cream served in a Waffle Cup topped with Strawberry Sauce, Whipped Cream and a Cherry.  This is one of the regular sundaes at Clarabelle's!  Messy, but good.





*Smokejumpers Gill*
_Green Apple Spell Lemonade_ - Lemonade with Sour Green Apple Syrup, Cherry Popping Pearls and Raspberry Sauce Drops.  The green apple flavor was very subtle (the drink mostly tasted like lemonade).  The popping boba was fun to eat, but weren't quite the right size for the straw (despite using the boba straw, the boba kept getting stuck in the straw!).





*Stage Door Cafe*
_Apple Pie Funnel Cake_ - Freshly made Funnel Cake topped with Apple Pie Filling, Cajeta, Streusel, Whipped Cream, and Holiday Sprinkles.  This was very yummy!  Huge, but so yummy!





*Cafe Orleans*
Cafe Orleans remains one of Figment's favorite TS locations in DLR.  It's had a great combination of good food and great views of NOS.
_The Menu_





_Mint Julep_ - Still one of Figment's favorite drinks at DLR.





_Seafood Gratin_ - Lump Crab, Shrimp, Spinach, and creamy Tarragon Dressing served with Seasoned Croutons.  This is still one of Figment's favorite dishes at Cafe Orleans.





_Gumbo_ - The gumbo is back!  It's still just as good as Figment remembers!





_Haunted Mansion 50th - Sarah 'Sally' Slater's Swamp Fries_ - Crawfish Étouffée atop Sweet Potato Fries with Chorizo, Clams, Tomatoes, Sweet Corn and Green Onion.  Alas, this was not one of the more successful items that Figment's tried.  He's not a huge fan of sweet potato fries, but it wasn't possible to substitute the regular fries for the sweet potato ones.  The topping was very spicy.





[/I]


----------



## yetiowine

Thanks for sharing!  The Swamp Fries were intriguing to me, but I didn't get a chance to sample last visit.  I agree about wanting to swap sweet potato fries out for regular ones.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Has anyone tried the cheese platter in galaxys edge?


----------



## figment_jii

*Halloween Foods, Treats, and Yummies with Figment*, Continued...
*Golden Horseshoe*
_Churro Sundae_ - Cookie Dough Ice Cream garnished with a Churro, Cajeta and Whipped Cream.  Figment really liked this sundae last year and it was just as tasty this year!





_Poison Apple Stein_
This year's poison apple stein is purple...Figment's favorite color!





*River Belle Terrace*
River Belle Terrace is another one of Figment's favorite TS locations.  It's pretty relaxed and low key.  

_Ribs_ with Mashed Potatoes and Cole Slaw.  The ribs are always fall of the bone tender and very flavorful, but a little messy to eat.  





_Ribs_ with Tater Tots and Cole Slaw





_Ribs_ with Tater Tots - Figment really likes the tater tots, especially when dipped in the BBQ sauce (he always asks for extra sauce).





*Red Rose Taverne*
_Black Rose Dessert_ - Black Truffle Mousse with Raspberry Compote and crunchy center dusted with Edible Glitter.  Figment also liked this dessert last year and it was still very good.





*Award Wieners*
_Rest in Peace-Strami Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog topped with thinly-sliced Pastrami, Caramelized Onions, Pickles and Mustard Sauce.  Figgy liked this hot dog with lots of yummy stuff on top.





_Rest in Peace-Strami Fries_ - Filmstrip Fries topped with thinly-sliced Pastrami, Caramelized Onions, Pickles and Mustard Sauce.  This was an interesting combination.  Figment liked the toppings, but the fries were kind of overwhelming (this dish might have worked better with regular or thin cut fries).





*Hollywood Lounge*
_My Bugs! My Bugs!_ - Limeade Slush with Cherry Syrup and Gummy Worms.  The drink was pretty tart, but was nice and refreshing on a hot day.  Just note that the gummy worms tend to want to fall into the drink and get hard!


----------



## imbatman

figment_jii said:


> *Figment’s Halloween Happenings (September 2018)*, Continued...
> (snip)
> 
> *Refreshment Corner*, Lunch
> _Halloween Hot Dog_ - Premium Hot Dog topped with Spicy Meatballs, Cheese Sauce, and Oven-roasted Tomatoes, served with a Small Bag of Chips.  The hot dog and meatballs had good flavor, but there was to much bread (a regular hot dog bun would have been better).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/I]


Hey @figment_jii can you tell me where I can look up is the hot dog is beef or a blend of beef/pork?


----------



## figment_jii

imbatman said:


> Hey @figment_jii can you tell me where I can look up is the hot dog is beef or a blend of beef/pork?


I would try contacting Disneyland Guest Services or Disneyland Special Diets to ask about the ingredient list for the hot dogs at which ever location(s) you're interested in.


----------



## kristie73

Our arrival day we just ate at Jazz Kitchen express. We ordered the family size beignets too. That might have been too much, but we ate them the next day too. Mostly fried stuff but everyone was happy. Fries were really good. Kids loved the chicken bites. Hubby wasn't a big fan of the sloppy pork sandwich, but he ate it with a fork.


----------



## kristie73

Our arrival night we did La Brea Cafe for dinner. We had reservations. I feel it's pricey, of course. Kids chicken tenders, spaghetti and meatball, mahi mahi sandwich, and Spicy BBQ chicken sandwich (plain). The pesto pasta salad was good. The dinner rolls were ok too. I was expecting better tasting bread from the bakery, but it was all ok.


----------



## kristie73

Our first park day we did Starbucks mobile order for breakfast. Then came back to the hotel to rest. We ate at Earl of Sandwich for lunch. Yum and affordable. Mac n cheese was delicious, kids grilled cheese was fine, and hubby and I split the Philly steak and cheese special. I could have eaten one by myself but it was filling enough and saved room for a leftover beignet.


----------



## kristie73

Dinner our first park night we ate at the French Market. My picky 16 year old had a hard time on what to order here. So he wasn't pleased. He ordered the kids chicken and rice. It was very bland, small, like for a toddler. He got an additional fruit plate as well. My 12 year old ordered the Mac n cheese and liked it. Husband got the French dip without the horseradish. I ordered the New Orleans salad with blue cheese dressing. I wish there were more offerings for picky eaters that aren't little kids. We made the best of it. The jazz band was fun to watch while we ate.


----------



## kristie73

Later that night we ordered this seasonal Churro Sundae from the Golden Horseshoe. The kids were happy to dig into this one. We all shared.


----------



## kristie73

The next morning after riding a few rides early, we ate at Galactic Grill for breakfast. It was good. Kids liked French sticks, kids breakfast slider was a decent lower calorie option, and hubby like the breakfast burrito.


----------



## kristie73

We hoped over to California Adventure and had lunch at Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill. We thought this was really good!  Fish tacos, Cocina chicken bowl, kids quesadilla and kids steak taco. Everyone was pleased. Not pictured but we also ordered the chips and guacamole.


----------



## Newbie500

Do the restaurants allow adults to order and eat kids meals?  My 15 year old can hardly ever finish an adult meal.


----------



## kristie73

We hoped back over to Disneyland and had dinner at Cafe Orleans. We ordered the pommes frites. Yum! Shrimp and grits. I thought this was pretty good. Hubby got the steak and potatoes. He's not a fan of brussel sprouts so he wished he asked for a different veggie, but didn't say anything. He thought the steak was good; probably a strip steak. Picky 16 year old ordered the Monte Cristo sandwich without the powdered sugar. He liked it! Kids Mac n cheese was ordered again with fruit only.


----------



## kristie73

Newbie500 said:


> Do the restaurants allow adults to order and eat kids meals?  My 15 year old can hardly ever finish an adult meal.


Yes, me and my 16 year old ordered kids meals. My 12 year old did too.


----------



## LizzyS

kristie73 said:


> The next morning after riding a few rides early, we ate at Galactic Grill for breakfast. It was good. Kids liked French sticks, kids breakfast slider was a decent lower calorie option, and hubby like the breakfast burrito. View attachment 447062View attachment 447063View attachment 447064



Galactic Grill is underrated for breakfast; it's really good!


----------



## Newbie500

Thank you kristie73!


----------



## kristie73

We had some snacks along the way too.  Tigger tail, popcorn, macaroons.


----------



## kristie73

We also had 6:30 pm reservations for Oga's Cantina so we had to splurge on those expensive drinks. It was a good experience I guess. Seems like they can afford to add bar stools at the bar.  My kids had the Blue Bantha, it's milk but also juice like. The cookie was good but they didn't finish the drink. The 16 year old drank the Hyperdrive Punch, Powerade like drink. He liked it. I wanted the Bespin Fizz but the were out of it.  So I got the Outer Rum, like a margarita. It was strong and good. Hubby got the Bad Motivator IPA. Not bad. The music was loud and droid DJ was entertaining.


----------



## kristie73

The next day we went to Flo's V8 Cafe for breakfast. We ordered the Chicken tamale, American Breakfast, Kids Waffle and American Breakfast. Everyone was happy with their meals, but the kids wanted real bacon instead of turkey bacon. I wondered if we would have asked if they would have swapped it?
?


----------



## kristie73

Then we hopped over to Disneyland for lunch at Carnation Cafe. I was so glad I made lunch reservations. I saw several walk ups turned away. It was a hot day, we sat outside in the back, under some shade. We ordered the Fried Pickles to start. These were really crisp and good and satisfied our immediate hunger. I got the Romaine Salad with Shrimp. This was very good and refreshing. Husband ordered the Sourdough Bacon-Cheese Melt with fruit. He liked this too, but a bit greasy. 16 year old was happy to order the Roasted Turkey Sandwich plain. He liked it! He also really liked the pomegranate lemonade.  Finally my 12 year old was happy to order a kids cheeseburger with fries. We really liked the Carnation Cafe. We would go here again!


----------



## kristie73

Our last day in the park, we had dinner in California Adventure at Lamplight Lounge. We visited before when it was the Cove Bar. The decor is neat. My kids loved all the Pixar stuff and drawings. Our table was really small though, so it seemed weird that they sat us here, then when they'd bring us food they looked at us to take it and I'd say where am I going to put this? It was strange. We made room and couldn't have any extra plates or drinks on the table. Hubby and I really wanted the Lobster Nachos but I knew we couldn't order that and meals so it was our meal and we ordered the Piggy wings too. Yum!  The nachos had a good amount of lobster. Those wings were really tasty. A little spice to it.  My kids split the cheddar burger plain. I wanted to order the little donuts but everyone was full. I'd try something else next time and ask for a different table.


----------



## kristie73

Oh we also split a Num Num Cookie.


----------



## kristie73

Our next day before our flight out of LAX, we ate at Catal Restaurant for breakfast. It was expensive but decent food. Eggs Benedict, Eggs with sausage, potatoes, and sourdough toast, pancakes with bacon, and kids scrambled eggs with sausage and potatoes.


----------



## Chickinvic

kristie73 said:


> Our last day in the park, we had dinner in California Adventure at Lamplight Lounge. We visited before when it was the Cove Bar. The decor is neat. My kids loved all the Pixar stuff and drawings. Our table was really small though, so it seemed weird that they sat us here, then when they'd bring us food they looked at us to take it and I'd say where am I going to put this? It was strange. We made room and couldn't have any extra plates or drinks on the table. Hubby and I really wanted the Lobster Nachos but I knew we couldn't order that and meals so it was our meal and we ordered the Piggy wings too. Yum!  The nachos had a good amount of lobster. Those wings were really tasty. A little spice to it.  My kids split the cheddar burger plain. I wanted to order the little donuts but everyone was full. I'd try something else next time and ask for a different table.
> View attachment 447150View attachment 447153View attachment 447152View attachment 447151View attachment 447154



I NEED lobster nachos in my life. Definitely going on my list for next May when we visit!


----------



## yetiowine

kristie73 said:


> We also had 6:30 pm reservations for Oga's Cantina so we had to splurge on those expensive drinks. It was a good experience I guess. Seems like they can afford to add bar stools at the bar.  My kids had the Blue Bantha, it's milk but also juice like. The cookie was good but they didn't finish the drink. The 16 year old drank the Hyperdrive Punch, Powerade like drink. He liked it. I wanted the Bespin Fizz but the were out of it.  So I got the Outer Rum, like a margarita. It was strong and good. Hubby got the Bad Motivator IPA. Not bad. The music was loud and droid DJ was entertaining.



Bespin Fizz was also out when I went!  I'm pretty sure they don't actually stock it.  I got the Outer Rim also as a second choice, but I didn't care for the banana-ish puree on top.

Thanks for sharing all the food pics!  Makes me hungry and want to plan another trip.


----------



## Princess351

Thank you for posting all of the food reviews!  I've been to every restaurant, but I really appreciate hearing about individual dishes (and seeing the photos!).  Gives me some new things to try on my next trip...


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Bump!

I'd love to see updated food pics! Request for anyone going to the parks soon: a pic of the new donut offerings at Maurice's Treats.


----------



## Peachy0118

This is the best thread ever!


----------



## Raech

kristie73 said:


> We had some snacks along the way too.  Tigger tail, popcorn, macaroons. View attachment 447082View attachment 447083View attachment 447084View attachment 447081



The Raspberry Rose Macaroons are fantastic at Jolly Holiday. It is a must get for raspberry lovers.


----------



## trickiwoo

*Oga's Cantina in Galaxy's Edge:*

The Outer Rim:







The Outer Rim and Blue Bantha:







Jedi Mind Trick:







Fuzzy Tauntaun:







Cliff Dweller:








*The Coffee House at the Disneyland Hotel:*

Bagel with Cream Cheese:








*Pretzel Cart at Disney's California Adventure:*

Cream Cheese Pretzel:








*River Belle Terrace Fantasmic! Dining Package in Disneyland:*

House Salad:







BBQ Tofu:







Doombuggy Cake:








*Plaza Inn Character Breakfast in Disneyland:*

Minnie Waffles:












Egg, Potato and Cheese Bowl:












*Cozy Cone Motel in Disney's California Adventure:*

Red's Apple Freeze:







Pretzel Bites:







*Cafe Orleans in Disneyland:*

Pommes Frites:







Three-Cheese Monte Cristo:


----------



## Peachy0118

trickiwoo said:


> *Oga's Cantina in Galaxy's Edge:*
> 
> The Outer Rim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Outer Rim and Blue Bantha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jedi Mind Trick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy Tauntaun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff Dweller:



Oh my goodness these drinks look amazing!!!


----------



## trickiwoo

*Docking Bay 7 in Galaxy's Edge:*

Ithorian Garden Loaf:







Felucian Garden Spread:








*Milk Stand in Galaxy's Edge:*

Green Milk:








*Candy Palace at Disneyland:*

Main Street Electrical Parade Treats:






















Cake Pops:







Churro Toffee:







*Hearthstone Lounge in the Grand Californian:*

Margherita Pizza:







*Marceline's Confectionery in Downtown Disney:*

Pineapple Caramel Apple:







Bakery display:


----------



## trickiwoo

*Ballast Point in Downtown Disney:*

Pineapple Sculpin IPA:







Duck Confit Nachos:







Impossible Burger:








*Mint Julep Bar in Disneyland:*

Mickey beignet:








*The Lounge At Steakhouse 55 in the Disneyland Hotel:*

Tiki Tai:







Truffle Mac & Cheese:








*Alien Pizza Planet in Disneyland:*

Cheese Pizza:








*Galactic Grill in Disneyland:*

French Toast Sticks:








*Red Rose Taverne in Disneyland:*

Mickey Pancake:
*






Tiki Juice Bar in Disneyland:*

Dole Whip Float:








*Lucky Fortune Cookery in Disney's California Adventure:*

Vegan Bahn Mi:


----------



## Susie63

I need to up my food budget for next month


----------



## smiley_face2

Susie63 said:


> I need to up my food budget for next month


Me too!! Lol but how to increase stomache size?? We always run out of time to eat everything we want! I literally have a priority list!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

me three these pics look so good


----------



## Lynzer Torte

I thought it would be fun to share some recent(ish) food photos to help with the withdrawals.  These are from our trip the end of January.


----------



## PoohsFan1

*Lynzer Torte *thank you so much for posting the food pictures. We were suppose to be leaving in 8 days for our DLR trip, instead we will be there next June. Everything that you posted were foods we were going to have or try for the first time  .


----------



## Laundress

Appreciating the pics today


----------



## TwingleMum

Thanks to everyone for letting me live vicariously through your food posts!! We went to DL years ago and are thinking its time to go back. When we went we had the best breakfast at Mickey's Surfs Up. It was a buffet. They had this avocado tomato salad that I'm embarrassed to say I think I ate the whole thing. It was sooo fresh and lovely. They also had chilaquiles (sp?) . Is this still around????


----------



## Tasscrapper

I found this in my watched threads and thought I'd bump it up.  It hasn't been added to in a year but still fun to look at.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Oh beautiful pictures!! thank you for this!!


----------



## Bossy22

Tasscrapper said:


> I found this in my watched threads and thought I'd bump it up.  It hasn't been added to in a year but still fun to look at.


This is my favorite thread, hoping it gets some updated love!!!


----------



## hootey

Thanks for ALL the Great Pics


----------



## Tasscrapper

I don’t go until mid September but I am hoping to take some food pics to share as well as the prices.  I’ve always thought that would be useful to see as well.


----------



## franandaj

I've been a few times since it reopened.  Here's some of the yummy things I've eaten.  I'm not sure about the prices, but they're all on the menus on the website.

Cafe Orleans Lunch, garden salad, gumbo, and Monte Cristo with pomme frites on May 6.













Award Wieners on June 3, Corn Dog and a Cheese Dog, and Carrot Cake Funnel Fries













From Pym's Test Kitchen in Avenger's Campus June 21, Rigatoni and Ditalini Pastas, Plant-based Meat-balls, Tomato Sauce, Dairy-free Parmesan and Micro Basil





The panini sandwich with Salami, Rosemary Ham, Provolone and Sun-dried Tomato Spread on Toasted Focaccia, served with Marinara Dipping Sauce and Arugula Salad





"Not So Little Chicken Sandwich"  Fried Chicken Breast, Teriyaki and Red Chili Sauces, and Pickled Cabbage Slaw on Brioche, served with crispy Potato Bites


----------



## Tasscrapper

Those all look great!  Did you guys enjoy the carrot cake funnel fries?


----------



## franandaj

Tasscrapper said:


> Those all look great!  Did you guys enjoy the carrot cake funnel fries?



They were OK. The name is kind of misleading. The only part that was carrot cake were the sprinkles on top of the whipped cream. Mostly they were just the Funnel fries. However the plate got cleaned so clearly one of us liked them.


----------



## Tasscrapper

franandaj said:


> They were OK. The name is kind of misleading. The only part that was carrot cake were the sprinkles on top of the whipped cream. Mostly they were just the Funnel fries. However the plate got cleaned so clearly one of us liked them.


It's good to know that it's only the sprinkles on top.  Hmm I thought it would be theh funnel cake itself that was carrot.  We might still try them.  Did you like the cheese corndog?  I showed it to my dd and were wondering if it would be too much cheese or just yummy goodness.


----------



## franandaj

Tasscrapper said:


> Did you like the cheese corndog? I showed it to my dd and were wondering if it would be too much cheese or just yummy goodness.



We split both. I think it would be too much cheese to eat the whole thing, but a little of both is just perfect for me.


----------



## got2travel

Wow! Can’t believe this thread is still going. I contributed years ago. Will be going in September  so guess I will be posting more pics next month.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

From our August trip:
(I have no idea why some are sideways. Anyone know how to correct this?)


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Cont…


----------



## Matrixleos

Dinner at Lamplight was our favorite from either park.  The cheddar burger and potato skins were amazing....


Kid's also enjoyed their visit to Oga's....


----------



## Tasscrapper

What is that treat covered in mini M&M's??  Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## kappyfamily

This thread is awesome! Small favor for those that follow this. If you're able to put the name of the menu item and where you got it above or below the picture, that would be incredibly helpful! thank you!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Tasscrapper said:


> What is that treat covered in mini M&M's??  Thanks for all the pictures.


It's a giant deep dish brownie covered in M&M's from Craftsman Grill.


----------



## got2travel

Shawarma Palace

Impossible Victory Falafel (plain then with Tahini)
I’m not a vegetarian but love falafel so went with that option over the chicken. The tahini is loaded with garlic and I think I preferred the wrap without it.
I did try the chicken later but forgot to take a pic. It had a kick too it and didn’t really taste like shawarma to me. It was good but just didn’t taste like what I get at home.







Pym Test Kitchen and drinks from the Lab

PB3 Superb Sandwich with Candied Bacon added. They put one slice of bacon on the sandwich then gave us 2 more on the side. This was really good but I love PB&Js or PB and banana so all three was amazing. Bacon was good but not necessarily candied, it maybe had a little brown sugar on ithe tots were crispy but heavy on the garlic. Had a Nitro Cold Brew with lunch and it was just a basic nitro. After lunch we got drinks from the Lab. We had The Regulator (okay) and Honey Buzz (amazing)









Sorry for the sideways pics. Don’t have the energy to research and edit.


----------



## got2travel

Plaza Inn Breakfast with Minnie and Friends

Mickey and Minnie waffles, bananas foster to add to the waffles, fried chicken with sausage gravy and a side of bacon, scrambled eggs, country potatoes, bacon and sausage. Basic breakfast fare, the waffles were the standout, especially when topped with the bananas. A lot of people are disappointed in the chicken at breakfast, it is NOT the same as the lunch/dinner fried chicken. This is a deep fried boneless thigh and it meant to be topped with the gravy, although it is not like a chicken fried steak either. I enjoyed it but many reviewers have not.


----------



## bluecruiser

got2travel said:


> Sorry for the sideways pics. Don’t have the energy to research and edit.


What always works for me is to transfer the pictures to my PC, open each in Paint and save again (without making changes).


----------



## franandaj

A few more from past visits to Trader Sam's.

Mosquito Mojito and Panko Crusted Long Beans 





Tempura Shrimp





Spicy Chicken Wings





Burger with bacon, pineapple, havarti cheese and sweet potato fries.





Poke Bowl with Tuna





Ramen





Sea Monster’s Revenge 





Safari Swizzle and Krakatoa Punch 





Dole Whips with Rum


----------



## got2travel

Trader Sam’s

Krakatoa Punch and Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum




Kungaloosh (old recipe - secret menu) and





Tempura Shrimp (almost forgot a pic, it does come with more shrimp)




A little something for the WDW fans



Day 2
Uh Oa!



Black Pearl (secret menu) and Krakatoa Punch


----------



## got2travel

CHURROS

Regular



Super Galaxy - Senor Buzz



Fruity Sugar (Cozy Cone)




Chocolate Cookie - Sleeping Beauty Castle


----------



## got2travel

Bengal Barbecue

Safari Skewer - always a favorite



Pork Belly Skewer - a new one to me and I really liked it, although maybe a tad bit too much salt but the daikon and carrot balanced it out 




Docking Bay 7

Cold Brew Black Caf - so good but I wish they didn’t put ice in it, I never knew if I was going to bite in to ice or cocoa puff




Moof Juice




Oga’s Cantina

FuzzyTauntaun and The Outer Rim - my first tauntaun and it was so fun and tasty too


----------



## BriannaRuth

franandaj, how was the ramen?


----------



## franandaj

BriannaRuth said:


> franandaj, how was the ramen?



It was quite yummy! Just the right balance of noodles vs the other components.  It wasn't too salty, but YMMV. We really liked it!


----------



## cruisehopeful

Potato Skins from Lamplight Lounge. They were more like potato cakes and they were incredibly delicious.  Open Ocean With a Splash was tasty and a cute alcoholic slurpee, but a bit too sweet.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Just going to be sideways. I've tried rotating them before uploading. They really want to be sideways.
Mint To Be - non-alcoholic and very refreshing. Lamplight Lounge.
Scotch Egg Salad with scotch egg replaced with hard boiled egg to make it gluten free. Delicious. Lamplight Lounge
Magic Star Cocktail, way too sweet. I wouldn't get it again. I'd buy the light and throw it in something else. Hearthstone Lounge.
Not pictured: Coffee and Lemon Berry Cheesecake from Hearthstone Lounge, very good. The coffee is worth the walk when comparing to any of the coffee in the parks.


----------



## 2boysmommy

Thanks to everyone refreshing this thread and giving us all some updated photos and reviews!


----------



## BriannaRuth

cruisehopeful said:


> Potato Skins from Lamplight Lounge. They were more like potato cakes and they were incredibly delicious.


Are those capers in the sauce?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BriannaRuth said:


> Are those capers in the sauce?


I have had this and yes, they are capers. The potato cakes are so amazing but I only really liked one of the sauces.


----------



## avalon451

Here's the full Napa Rose Chef's counter experience, from my birthday celebration, Sept. 12th. We had 5:30 reservations for dessert side. (spoiler alert: everything was wonderful!)

For once I have descriptions of everything, because they gave us souvenir menus with the names of everything on it that each of us had! So special!
  

Our server's name was Becca, and she was wonderful Friendly, funny, informative. DH and I were there with DD 19, and DD26 and her husband, DSIL26, who live in West Hollywood-- we'd spent the weekend seeing their new place and touring around up there. They brought us down for our 3 days at DL Monday-Wed, and joined in my birthday dinner this Sunday evening.

We were seated and immediately introduced to Jorge, the pastry chef. He was friendly and showed us lots of the wonderful things he was making throughout our dinner. The Chef de Cuisine came over, Gloria Tae, to talk to us about our likes and dislikes, allergies, etc. It was a bit of a challenge because DH, my 2 DDs and I are all gluten-free, and DSIL is allergic to nuts and salmon! But they accommodated us beautifully. Three of us had the wine pairings along with the chef's tasting menu. (not DD19 and DSIL, who was designated driver, bless him!) 

First course: their version of tomato soup topped with caviar. You could zoom in on the menu picture above for more detail. It was kind of like tomato foam. Yum. They poured us a Veuve Clicquot champagne.


Second course, lobster toast with sea urchin. The spines on the side were decorative! We had a burgundy with this.


Third course, charred Spanish octopus. This looked spooky, but it was really tender and good! I like calamari, and this was better. Some fancy Spanish red wine with this.


Next up, veal sweetbreads with gnocchi, ham and apples, which I would never have asked for, but I'd forgotten to say "no sweetbreads." But I wasn't even sure what it was at the time, and I ate it, and it was delicious. French burgundy with that.


Then we had a little palate cleanser of apricot sorbet with chilled raspberry soup:



Then for mains, a Prime of New York with tamarind, cucumber and mint, amazing. With an Australian Cabernet.



Continued, next post....


----------



## avalon451

Part 2 of Napa Rose:

Baked cheese with lentils and fennel-red pepper marmalade, and a 1959 French wine that I couldn't pronounce but was wonderful.



Then, Caramelia Pot De Creme, Vanilla bean espuma, but apparently I missed getting a picture of that? Ooops.

Dessert for me was this fantastic Affogato, which is basically ice cream drowned in an espresso shot. But theirs is sea salt foam, salted caramel semifreddo (super rich ice cream) and dark hot chocolate espresso sauce, which they pour over a chocolate basket until it melts into your dessert. We had a Grgich Hills late harvest dessert wine, which was good to finish, though normally I don't do dessert wines. And no idea why it came up sideways. 



The meal was quite long, like 3 hours. We got up and walked around, used the restroom, chatted with each other so as not to get too stiff. One result of this is that the wine didn't go to my head as much as it has in the past. There was more time for it to digest along with the food without me getting excessively tipsy. It's always nice to actually have fairly clear memories of the END of your meal!   

Now, the above was just MY menu. Some of our things were duplicated, but there were many other wonderful courses served to my DH and kids. Here's a few random pictures from their plates with abbreviated descriptions:

Sauteed diver scallop with English peas and yukon gold potatoes


Arctic Char, almonds, green grapes, watercress and yogurt


Squash blossoms (DD26's, and I don't have her souvenir menu with the descriptions)


Cavitelli Pasta, forager mushrooms, prosciutto and parmesan cloud:


Shepherd's pie, Petaluma chicken fricassee in roasted chicken jus:


Sautees beef tenderloin, apples, hazelnuts and mustard creme:


And a couple other yummy desserts: Chocolate brownie sundae, chantilly, chocolate sauce:


...and Chocolate Bliss cake, chocolate whipped ganache and raspberry sauce


All in all, a wonderful (if expensive) experience! Highly recommend if fine dining is your thing, and you can afford the splurge for a special occasion!


----------



## ociana

Lynzer Torte said:


> Cont…
> View attachment 601709







What is this item? It looks delicious!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

ociana said:


> What is this item? It looks delicious!


This is the Pimento Mac n Cheese with Smoked Brisket and Herb Crumble from River Belle Terrace.  Very rich and yummy.


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Return to Disneyland for Halloween (September 2021)*
It's been almost 22 months since Figment's been to Disneyland!  So much has changed, but it felt great to be back in the parks!  Especially in time for Figment's family's favorite season...Halloween.  There were new places to try and old favorites to revisit.   

*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of our favorite spots and while some of usual favorite items weren't on the menu, we couldn't skip Cafe Orleans on our first trip back to the parks.  Luckily it's also one of the places with outdoor seating. We requested a rail table and enjoyed watching New Orleans Square as we dined.

_Shrimp & Grits_ - Andouille Sausage, Corn-Pepper Relish and Wilted Greens.  Figment still likes this dish. Great flavor.





_Roasted Half Chicken_ - Butter Whipped Potatoes, Pomme Frites, Natural Jus.  Figment was able to ask for pomme frites instead of the vegetables.  The pomme frites is one of the menu items that is not currently available (sadly).  The  chicken was moist and had good flavor and the pomme frites were yummy!





_Dr. Facilier Mousse Cake_ - Decadent Praline Mousse, Dark Chocolate Brownie, Vanilla Crème Anglaise, Ganache.  The praline added a nice crunch to the rich mousse cake dessert.  Very chocolately!









(Figment also had the Battered & Fried Monte Cristo Sandwich - Sliced Turkey, Ham and Swiss with Pommes Frites.  It was good, but very rich.  Despite being deep fried, it wasn't too oily.)

*Red Rose Taverne*, Dinner & Breakfast
_Pepperoni Flatbread_ - Artisanal Pepperoni and Classic Pizzaiola Sauce with Mozzarella Cheese.  Surprisingly pretty good.  It was lightly spiced.





_Halloween Grey Stuff_ - Traditional Grey Stuff with Tombstone Cookie and Halloween Sprinkles.  This tasted just like the normal grey stuff, but in a cute Halloween presentation.





_Mickey Pancake_ - Served with Berry Compote and Sausage.  A fun way to have pancakes!





_Breakfast Platter_ - Scrambled Eggs, Taverne Potatoes and Sausage, served with a Petit Croissant.  The eggs were good, but the potatoes were a bit mushy.





*Ronto Roasters*, Dinner
_Ronto Morning Wrap_ - Scrambled Eggs, Grilled Pork Sausage, Shredded Cheddar, Peppercorn Sauce, wrapped in Pita.  This is one of Figment's favorite breakfast items in the park.  Lots of flavor, but it can be kind of messy to eat.





_Ronto Wrap_ - Roasted Pork, Grilled Pork Sausage, Peppercorn Sauce, Tangy Slaw, Wrapped in Pita.  Similar to the breakfast one, but without the eggs and cheese.  This one has roasted pork.  A good option for lunch or a light dinner.





*Docking Bay 7*
_Coke & Moof Juice_ - Simply Fruit Punch®, Simply Orange® with Pineapple, Chipotle-Pineapple.  Figment can never remember if he likes Moof Juice or the Meiloorun Juice better (it's the Meiloorun Juice).  This one is sweet, but still good.





_Batuuan Beef Pot Roast_ - Braised Beef Pot Roast, Cavatelli Pasta, Wilted Kale, Mushrooms.  This is Figment's favorite dish at Docking Bay 7.  It has good flavor and is quite filling.





_Endorian Fried Chicken Tip-Yip_ - Crispy Chicken, Roasted Vegetable Potato Mash with Green Gravy.  The piece of chicken is on the smaller side, but it was fine for a light/shared lunch.





_Endorian Roasted Chicken Salad_ - Marinated Chicken, Mixed Greens, Roasted Seasonal Vegetables, Quinoa, and Pumpkin Seeds, tossed in Green Curry Ranch.  The salad was surpringly good!  The dressing had a light curry flavor and a nice mixture of salad ingredients.  Figment would get this salad again.





_Batuu-Bon_ - Chocolate Cake, White Chocolate Mousse, Coffee Custard.  Chocolate plus coffee!  Yum!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Return to Disneyland for Halloween (September 2021)*, Continued...
*Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, Lunch
_Popcorn Calamari_ - Served with Housemade Creole Mustard Aioli and Marinara Sauce.  This is a staple whenever Figment goes to Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.  It's still very yummy!





_NOLA BBQ Shrimp & Grits_ - Gulf Shrimp Simmered in a "New Orleans" Barbecue Sauce with Roasted Garlic, Lemon Served Over Andouille Sausage-Parmesan Grits.  This is another "staple" item when Figment goes to the Jazz Kitchen.  The shrimp were nice and tender and the sauce is very flavorful (but not very spicy).  The grits are more like polenta (creamy and not "gritty").





_Blackened Salmon_ - Cajun-Spiced North Atlantic Salmon, Green Onion Rice, Bacon Braised Southern Greens, Lemon Butter Sauce.  This was something new for Figment.  The salmon was flakey and very moist, with a very mild flavor (nothing really Cajun).





_Fried Chicken Caesar Salad_ - Cajun Spiced Fried Chicken, Crisp Romaine Lettuce, Roma Tomatoes, Shaved Asiago Cheese, Creole Caesar Dressing, Rosemary Garlic Ciabatta Bread.  Unfortunately, the chicken was dry.





*Carthay Circle Alfresco Dining*, Lunch
This is was a semi-new place for Figment's family.  They've set-up tables outside the main restaurant (opposite of the Headless Horseman Statue).  It's worth noting that a reservation for the Alfresco Dining doesn't guarantee outdoor dining.  We had thought that Alfresco dining meant outdoors so were a bit surprised when they were going to seat us indoors (in the Carthay Circle Lounge area).  We asked for an outdoor table and they were able to seat us outside with only a minimal additional wait. 

_Wildberry Lemonade_ - All-Natural Lemonade with flavors of Blackberry, Strawberry, Raspberry, and Blueberry with a spritz of Purified Sparkling Water.  Light and refreshing!





_Bao Buns of Soy-Ginger Braised Short Ribs_ - Cucumber Kimchi.  These had a lot of flavor (not spicy).  The meat was very tender.  It was a bit messy to eat, but yummy.









_Carthay Shrimp Spring Roll_ - Thai Basil, Mint, Spicy Aïoli.  These were good (not spicy).  They were cut more like sushi rolls, but it made them easier to eat.









_Baked Bay Scallops_ - Creamy Potato Chowder.  The chowder is more like a light garlic-cream sauce.  The scallops were nice and tender.





_Vietnamese Twice-cooked Beef Tacos_ - With Pineapple-Mint Salsa.  Alone the meat is kind of salty, but paired with the salsa and the taco shell, it balanced out nicely.





*Lamplight Lounge*, Lunch
The downstairs area is the Lamplight Lounge and it takes reservations.  There is a mixture of indoor and outdoor seating; you can request outdoor when you check in and they'll try to accomodate the request.





_Mint to Be - _Simply Limeade®, Watermelon and Berry Purée and fresh Mint topped with Soda Water.  Another nice and light drink; not overly sweet.





_Chicken Ratatouille_ - Roasted Eggplant and Bell Pepper Ragout with Zucchini Noodles, Burrata, Mushrooms, Smoked Tomato Sauce, and Basil Aïoli.  Yes, this ratatouille has chicken in it (we asked the server about that because I've always thought of ratatouille as a vegetarian dish, but he said that they felt it needed a protein).  The chicken had good flavor and it contained the typical veggies in a ratatouille (which meant some of Figment's family was less enthused about it, but those that like those veggies liked the dish). 





_Tuna Poke_ - Yellowfin Tuna "Rice Bowl" with Magic Watermelon, Avocado, Edamame, Shishito Peppers, and Spiced Mango Nectar.  This is still one of Figment's favorite dishes at Lamplight Lounge.  Good flavor and a fun presentation.  Figment likes the crunch of the "rice bowl", the slight sweetness of the watermelon, and the freshness of the fish.









_Scotch Egg Salad_ - Warm Scotch Egg, Greens, Citrus Tarragon Vinaigrette, Roasted Beets, Yogurt-marinated Apples, Goat Cheese, Beet Gel, Toasted Walnuts, Shaved Carrot, and Ninja Radish.  The outer coating on the egg was crisp and well seasoned, but it was a bit difficult to cut the egg because it was on top of a salad.





_Crab and Tuna Roll_ - Stone Crab with Avocado, Jicama, Yellowfin Tuna, and Fireball-Yuzu Sauce.  Fun little bites with some heat (the fireball-yuzu sauce).  Figment could really taste the crab!





_Lobster Nachos_ - Warm Lobster with Black Beans, Aged Cheddar and Monterey Jack, Pico de Gallo, Serrano Chiles, and Chipotle Crema.  Figment's favorite dish at Lamplight (although the tuna poke is a very close second).  Still very lobster-y and very yummy!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Return to Disneyland for Halloween (September 2021)*, Continued

*Jolly Holiday*
Jolly Holiday is one of Figment's go to spots for a quick snack or a late-evening/post-fireworks meal.  He did learn that some things show up for mobile order during breakfast (e.g., raspberry macaron), but tended to disappear quickly.  So basic items can be mobile ordered, but you have to wait in line if you want some of the specialty desserts and treats.

_Raspberry Rose Mickey Macaron_ - Raspberry French Macaron filled with Raspberry Mousse.  Still Figment's favorite treat from Jolly Holiday.  Sweet and fruity!





_Cookies & Cream Macaron_ - Mummy Mickey Macaron Shell with a Cookies and Crème Filling.  This was one of the Halloween goodies.  It's very rich and sugary, but with a fair amount of cookies & cream flavor.
(Note: The picture was, unfortunately, corrupted.)

_Bat Cookie_ - Shortbread Bat Cookie dipped in Dark Chocolate, with a Vampire Mickey Face.





_Pumpkin Cheesecake_ - Classic Pumpkin Cheesecake, decorated with a Chocolate Spider Web and a Halloween Decoration.  This is Figment's favorite cheesecake at Disneyland.  Very smooth.
(Note: The picture was, unfortunately, corrupted.)

_Egg Bacon Croissant with Fruit_ - Flaky Croissant filled with Egg, Bacon, Cheese, and Hollandaise Sauce served with Fruit.  It was fine, but nothing really special.





_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  Figment's favorite entree...rich and creamy soup with a toasted cheese sandwich.  Yum!









_Roast Beef and Smoked Cheddar on Hoagie Roll_ - Lettuce, Tomato, Pickled Red Onion, and Whole Grain Mustard Aïoli served with House-made Chips.   The sandwich had lots of roast beef, but the roll was pretty big (i.e., a lot of bread).





*Plaza Inn*, Lunch
_Fried Chicken_ - Three Pieces of Chicken Fried to a Golden Brown and Seasoned with Distinctive Herbs and Spices, Served with Mashed Potatoes, Buttermilk Biscuit and a Mixture of Vegetables.  Still a favorite of Figment's.  The outside is crispy, but the chicken is moist.  You can request double mash if you don't want the beans (they're okay, but often pretty mushy or tough).









_Cobb Salad_ - Tossed Mixed Greens with Chicken, Bacon, Egg, Tomatoes, and Blue Cheese Dressing.  The salad had good flavor and was a nice contrast to the heavier fried chicken.





_Penne Pasta with Chicken Pesto Alfredo Sauce_ - Topped with Parmesan Cheese and Served with a Breadstick.  It was okay...not really sure why it's called Pesto...Figment couldn't taste anything pesto about the sauce; it was pretty much an alfredo sauce.





*Bengal Barbecue*, Dinner
_Pork Belly & Bengal Beef Skewers_ - Figment liked both of the skewers.  The pork belly was tender, but not super fatty.  The beef was a bit sweet, but still good.





_Banyan Beef Skewer_ - The sauce had a slight bite, but nothing major.  The meat was tender.





_Bengal Beef Skewer & Chieftain Chicken Skewer_ - The chicken skewer was slightly sweet.  The chicken was moist.





_Pork Belly_ - Yummy!





_Safari Skewer_ - Bacon-Wrapped Asparagus.  Figment likes the combination of bacon and asparagus and some of the pieces were really good.  Other pieces of the asparagus were really woody/tough.  





*Alien Pizza Port*, Snack
_Halloween Alien Macaron_ - Filled with Blackberry Buttercream and Lemon Curd.  Cute looking and tasty!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Return to Disneyland for Halloween (September 2021)*, Continued

*Tropical Hideaway*
_Sundae_ - Dole whip plus fruits!  Figment choose the raspberry and pineapple Dole Whips, which were both really good (he still likes the pineapple flavor the best).  The fruit (and yummy butterflies) were tasty additions to the Dole Whip.









*French Market*, Dinner
(I had dinner at the French Market twice, once when there was only a short line and once when the line was out the door.  The time when it was really busy had issues.  The line moved very slowly and by the time we got to the checkout, some of the hot foods had gone cold.  There was only one cashier.  We debated saying something and finally decided that it was worth mentioning our concerns.  I thought I was being pretty reasonable when I said that the food had gotten cold to the touch by time we got to the cash register, but this was one of the first times that I felt like a CM really didn't care.  Her first response was to say that next time I should use mobile ordering.  I told her that we had checked, but there were no times available.  She just shrugged and then continued to ring up the order.  I think she would have just left it at that if I didn't ask if it would be possible to get replacement dishes.  She said she'd call someone over to talk with us.  The second CM was much more understanding and swapped out the cold dishes (jambalaya and the clam chowder soup) for fresh-made (aka hot) ones.)

_Slow-Roasted Beef Signature Po' Boy_ - Fried Onions and Creamy Horseradish Sauce served on a Rustic Roll with Au Jus and Seasoned Chips.  Figment thought this really reminded him of a French Dip sandwich.  It was good, but messy to eat.





_Herb-Roasted Chicken_ - Mashed Potatoes and Gravy, served with Chef's Choice of Vegetables.  The chicken is now de-boned so it's a lot easier to eat!  Figment liked the chicken (moist, flavorful) and the mashed potatoes.





_Jambalaya_ - Creole-style Seafood, Chicken and Andouille Sausage Stew over Rice.  The jambalaya has good flavor (not spicy) and a good amount of chicken and seafood.  





(We also had the bread bowl clam chowder.  The soup was rich and creamy with a fair amount of clams.  There was a lot of bread.)

*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
_Strawberry Chocolate Beignets_ - These are the seasonal beignets and they were really good.  Figment could taste the strawberry and the chocolate.





_Strawberry Mint Julep_ - Figment liked this version of the mint julep (although, he likes the original better).  This one was sweeter.





*Smoozies*
_Mint-Chocolate Cookie Shake_ - Mint Chocolate Chip Shake with Whipped Cream and Chocolate Cream-filled Cookie ears.  It was mostly a cute presentation.  The shake was good, but nothing really unusual about it.





_Chocolate Chip Shake_ - Chocolate Chip Shake with Whipped Cream and a Chocolate Cookie stick.  It tasted good on a hot day, but it was a pretty standard shake.





*Pym Test Kitchen*
A member of Figment's family got a second trip to Disneyland with a week of the first and went to the Test Kitchen for the first time.  It was surpringly good.

_Pym-ini Sandwich_ - Salami, Salame Rosa with Pistachio Nuts, Rosemary Ham, Provolone and Sun-dried Tomato Spread on Toasted Focaccia, served with Marinara Dipping Sauce and Arugula Salad. It really reminded Figment of a slice of pizza folded in half.  It was good, especially with the marinara dipping sauce.





_Not so Little Chicken Sandwich_ - Fried Chicken Breast, Teriyaki and Red Chili Sauces, and Pickled Cabbage Slaw on Brioche, served with crispy Potato Bites.  This was just fun to look at and it's great for people that aren't into bread!  Parts of the chicken were moist, but the edges were kind of dry.  The sauce had a bit of a bite, but it went well with the friend chicken.  This was one of those things that was easier to eat with a fork and knife.





_Caesar Salad and Colossal Crouton_ - Hearts of Romaine, Kalamata Olives, Pickled Onions, Caesar Dressing, Garlic Crouton and Parmesan Crisps.  It was a good caesar salad, but mostly it was a fun presentation.





_Impossible™ Spoonful_ - Rigatoni and Ditalini Pastas, Plant-based Meat-balls, Tomato Sauce, Dairy-free Parmesan and Micro Basil.  This was a surprising hit with the group.  If you didn't tell anyone, none of them would have known that it was not a beef-meatball.  The meatball was really flavorful.  





_Candied Bacon_ - Who doesn't love bacon?





_Celestial-sized Candy Bar: Choco-Smash CANDY Bar_ - Choco Smash Candy Bar with Dark Chocolate, Peanuts, Caramel, Nougat and Chocolate Brownie.  This was huge!  It was very sweet and very rich, but tasty.









*Pym Tasting Lab*
This was also knew to Figment's family member.
_Particle Fizz_ - Endless Summer Hard Seltzer - POG (Passion Fruit, Orange, Guava) with Fruit Flavor-filled Boba.  The response was all over the map.  Figment's family member thought this was very bitter and one sip was enough.  The person that ordered it, liked it and drank the rest happily.  Figment just wanted the beaker cup...


----------



## roxy72

I am SO GLAD to see your foodie posts again, Figment! Great reporting!


----------



## figment_jii

*Figment’s Return to Disneyland for Halloween (September 2021)*, Continued...

*Oga's Cantina*, Breakfast(?)
Only in Disneyland would we even think of drinking at 9:00 am in the morning!  We wanted to check out Oga's Cantina, but hadn't had much luck getting the timing right to join the wait list in the afternoon/evening, so we decided to join the waitlist in the morning.  So, we did learn a few important things about the waitlist: 1) the notification that you've been called back only comes via push notifications and 2) even though the app shows that you're on the waitlist, that does not update.  So we waited and waited, and after about 45 minutes decided to go over to Oga's to see if there were any updates.  They explained what happened and said it was pretty common and they wished that the app and waitlist system was better integrated.  They honored the waitlist and let us in after a short wait.  
(In order from left to right) - It's hard for Figment's family member to review the drinks because she's not really a drinker and doesn't really like the taste of alcohol.  So suffice it to say, everyone enjoyed the drink they ordered.

_Fuzzy Tauntaun_ - Cîroc Peach Vodka, Bols Peach Schnapps, and Simply Orange® topped with Tangerine, Pure Cane Sugar, "Buzz Button Tingling" Foam.  Oh my, that foam was weird stuff!  It made our lips tingle.  Weird, but fun...
_Tarine Tea_ - Gold Peak® Unsweetened Tea, Peach, Huckleberry, and Mint.  Not too sweet, but refreshing.
_Jabba Juice_ - Simply Orange® with Pineapple, Kiwi, Cantaloupe, and Blueberry Flavor-filled Boba.  Sweet, but good.
_Takodana Quencher_ - Bacardi Dragonberry Rum, Bols Blue Curaçao, Simply Orange® with Pineapple, Kiwi flavors.  
_Hyperdrive (Punch It!)_ - Powerade® Mountain Berry Blast, White Cranberry Juice, Black Cherry Purée, and Sprite®.  A little bland (after the Jabba Juice and Tarine Tea).
_The Outer Rim_ - Patrón Silver Tequila, Açaí Liqueur, Lime Juice, and Pure Cane Sugar, topped with Exotic Fruit Purée, rimmed with Black Salt.






*Clarabelle's*, Snack
_Strawberry Sundae_ - Scoops of Vanilla Ice Cream served in a Waffle Cup topped with Strawberry Sauce, Whipped Cream and a Cherry.  Who doesn't like ice cream and strawberry sauce?





_Oswald_ - Scoops of Vanilla and Chocolate Ice Cream served in a Waffle Cup topped with Whipped Cream, Hot Fudge, Chocolate Morsels, Cherries, and Chocolate-dipped Frozen Bananas.  Figment always like the Oswald sundae.  Ice cream+chocolate+frozen bananas=yum!





*Smokejumpers*, Snack
_Onion Rings_ - These were pretty standard onion rings...nothing really special.  





*Award Weiner*
_Uptown Chili Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog topped with Home-style Chili, Pepper Jack Cheese and Corn Chips served on a Toasted Bun with Filmstrip Fries.  Figment liked this hot dog.  It had lots of chili, medium spice, but it didn’t overpower the hot dog.





_Halloween Candy Funnel Cake Fries_ - Dusted in Crushed Chocolate Cream-filled Cookies with Cream Cheese Sauce, Cookie Pieces, Gummy Candies, Chocolate-coated Candies and Whipped Cream.  Funnel cake fries are always fun to eat.  These were pretty good; not to sweet, but still plenty sweet.





*Cozy Cones*, Snack
_Spicy Mac 'n' Cheese Cone_ - Pasta with Spicy Red Pepper Cheese Sauce topped with crushed Chile-Cheese Puffs served in a Bread Cone.  This one had some surprising heat to the crumbles on top.  Otherwise, it was a pretty basic mac 'n' cheese.
_Bacon Mac 'n' Cheese_ - Creamy Mac 'n' Cheese Mixed with Roasted Bacon served in a Bread Cone.  Figment liked this one better (because of bacon!).  The mac 'n' cheese is very thick.  The flavor is better when eaten with the bread cone because the bread balances out the saltiness of the mac 'n' cheese.





*Starbucks*, Snack
_Oogie Boogie Macaron_ - Black Macaron filled with Green Apple Buttercream, Caramel, Brownies, Cookie Crumb Dust and Gummy Candy.  This was a fun dessert to look at, but in reality, it just tasted like pure sugar.  It was sickly sweet and not something he'd order again.





*Studio Catering Co.*
_Pineapple Jamaica Agua Fresca_ - With Pineapple Chamoy.  This was one of the worst tasting things Figment has had at Disneyland!  It's up there with frushi (from DCA's F&W Festival back in 2018 or so).  It had a weird texture; kind of gritty, kind of syrupy, and nothing even remotely like a pineapple flavor.  Each of Figment's family took one sip and then tossed the rest.  It was awful... 





*Portos*, Dessert
This isn't a restaurant in the Disneyland Resort, but it's practically an institution down in Southern California.  The lines to get food can rival those of Disneyland!  We stopped by on our way down for a quick dinner and had to get some of the yummy desserts (note that if you go close to closing, they do run out of the desserts).
_Tiramisu Cup and Chocolate Mousse Cake_ - Both were really good.  The tiramisu was very light while the cake was really rich.


----------



## figment_jii

roxy72 said:


> I am SO GLAD to see your foodie posts again, Figment! Great reporting!


Thanks!  It was fun to be back and snacking our way through the parks!


----------



## Ladyslug

figment_jii said:


> *Pym Tasting Lab*
> This was also knew to Figment's family member.
> _Particle Fizz_ - Endless Summer Hard Seltzer - POG (Passion Fruit, Orange, Guava) with Fruit Flavor-filled Boba. The response was all over the map. Figment's family member thought this was very bitter and one sip was enough. The person that ordered it, liked it and drank the rest happily. Figment just wanted the beaker cup...


Thank you so much for all of these reports with photos!  I had a question: when did Figment (and/or his family) go in order to receive a beaker cup from Pym's?  We were there a couple weeks back and they said they didn't have any more in stock and didn't know when they would be getting any more.


----------



## figment_jii

Ladyslug said:


> Thank you so much for all of these reports with photos!  I had a question: when did Figment (and/or his family) go in order to receive a beaker cup from Pym's?  We were there a couple weeks back and they said they didn't have any more in stock and didn't know when they would be getting any more.


Figment got the cup on either 9/20 or 9/21.


----------



## Ladyslug

figment_jii said:


> Figment got the cup on either 9/20 or 9/21.


Thanks.  Must have just missed it -- we were there on 9/24!


----------



## SherylLC

People will be really happy you included Porto's! The food and desserts menu are pretty vast and really, really good. And how often can you say you've had Cuban food?


----------



## figment_jii

SherylLC said:


> People will be really happy you included Porto's! The food and desserts menu are pretty vast and really, really good. And how often can you say you've had Cuban food?


I really like Porto's, especially the ropa vieja and the desserts.  A colleague of mine is Cuban and he said the food at Porto's is very good.  One thing I did notice was that they had far fewer desserts right now than pre-pandemic.  I only saw the fruit tart, tiramisu cup, mango mousse, chocolate cake, carrot cake, and napoleon.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Thank you for the Portos addition - my husband adores Cuban food, so this just went on the list of must-dos


----------



## Pluto468

Thanks for the awesome photos! Did you mobile order at cozy cone and Award Weiners or just walk up? Those cones look delicious!


----------



## figment_jii

Pluto468 said:


> Thanks for the awesome photos! Did you mobile order at cozy cone and Award Weiners or just walk up? Those cones look delicious!


We did mobile ordering for both places.  I really like mobile ordering...it saves time.  The only place where I found somewhat mixed results is Jolly Holiday.  It's great because it saves time, but no everything they have is available for mobile ordering.  For example, the app did not have the raspberry rose macaron or mickey mummy macaron although both were in the display case and could be ordered at the counter.  It seems like they can be mobile ordered in the morning, but then get taken off the ordering menu.


----------



## SherylLC

figment_jii said:


> I really like Porto's, especially the ropa vieja and the desserts.  A colleague of mine is Cuban and he said the food at Porto's is very good.  One thing I did notice was that they had far fewer desserts right now than pre-pandemic.  I only saw the fruit tart, tiramisu cup, mango mousse, chocolate cake, carrot cake, and napoleon.


ooo, sad about desert selections! They really elevate cakes and pastries, etc!
Ropa vieja (translates to "old clothes") is a favorite of mine, too. Readers do not let that translation dissuade you, it's delicious!
Another fav of mine is the Cubano and guava or cream cheese Danish. Actually, everything there is yummy!


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Mmmm, Portos is so good!   I love their potato balls.


----------



## lulubelle

I always love a review from Figment, thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## Pluto468

figment_jii said:


> We did mobile ordering for both places.  I really like mobile ordering...it saves time.  The only place where I found somewhat mixed results is Jolly Holiday.  It's great because it saves time, but no everything they have is available for mobile ordering.  For example, the app did not have the raspberry rose macaron or mickey mummy macaron although both were in the display case and could be ordered at the counter.  It seems like they can be mobile ordered in the morning, but then get taken off the ordering menu.




Thanks! I was worried that mobile ordering would be difficult. Hopefully it will be ok for Jolly Holiday when I'm there, I love their breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Chicken Pesto Sandwich from Ballast Point in DTD, $18

This was bigger than it looks and very good. Fries were yummy as well!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Baja-Style Fish Tacos, $18
Ballast Point in DTD

These were pretty good, although I thought the chips and hot sauce that came with them were the best part of the meal! They were very yummy.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Double Chocolate Bread Pudding at Jazz Kitchen, $14 plus $1.99 for ice cream (worth it!)

I'm normally a bread pudding purist, but O-M-G this was one of the best things we had the entire trip! Literally thought about it for days after.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Cup of Chicken Gumbo from Blue Bayou 
Chicken, Andouille Sausage, Tomatoes, Okra, Jasmine Rice, Green Onions - $7

This was good and had a decent amount of chicken and sausage, not spicy


----------



## BriannaRuth

Grilled Heirloom Jumbo Asparagus appetizer at Blue Bayou - $13
Tasso Ham and Green Apple Vinaigrette, Cajun Cheddar, Corn Bread Crumbles

This was the one thing we had at BB I really didn't care for.  It was just odd to me.  Although it was topped with a vinaigrette, the brown sauce on the asparagus was savory, so it felt like two very different dishes.  Would have been fine with either just the vinaigrette or just the sauce, but together the two really clashed.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I bought both the Mickey full body gingerbread cookie and the Mickey head gingerbread cookie last week so I could compare them.



I know people are obsessed with finding the full body Mickey gingerbread cookies. I was so happy to see they returned as I loved them in 2019. I was hoping the recipe stayed the same and I was happy to discover it did! These are soft, spicy and slightly sweet. Adorable and delicious!

I was really curious to compare the Mickey head gingerbread with the full body Mickey gingerbread since the Mickey head is easily obtainable from many locations via mobile order while I see people waiting 30-60 minutes for the full body Mickey gingerbread at times, and they tend to sell out of them every day.

Guess what? They are the exact same recipe! I dare say the Mickey head is yummier as the thin icing that coats the cookie is slightly thicker, making it just a touch sweeter than the full body Mickey. And it’s very pretty with edible gold glitter, holiday candy decorations and white chocolate holly leaves. So if you’re craving gingerbread but don’t want to wait in a long line, try the Mickey head gingerbread!

Finally, they sell the full body Mickey gingerbread in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel (starting at noon), but they are $9 at the GCH … within the parks both styles of Mickey gingerbread are $4.99. Magic Key discounts apply. I paid $4.24 for each cookie.


----------



## Pluto468

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Finally, they sell the full body Mickey gingerbread in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel (starting at noon), but they are $9 at the GCH … within the parks both styles of Mickey gingerbread are $4.99. Magic Key discounts apply. I paid $4.24 for each cookie.



Those look so good! The Mickey head is so cute, where did you find it? Could I get one at Jolly Holiday?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Pluto468 said:


> Those look so good! The Mickey head is so cute, where did you find it? Could I get one at Jolly Holiday?


In DL, the full body Mickey gingerbread cookies are available at Jolly Holiday (not always available on mobile order though) and Market House (Starbucks) on Main Street. The Mickey head is available at Red Rose Taven (I mobile ordered it easily at 11am).

In DCA the Mickey full body is at Fiddler, Fifer and Practical (Starbucks) on Buena Vista Street and Clarabelle’s. The Mickey heads are at the Joffrey’s coffee cart across from Arial and the Pacific Wharf Cafe. I think it’s also a food festival offering but I’m not sure which booth.


----------



## Pluto468

Thank you! I want to get the Mickey head, it looks great.


----------



## MonocularVision

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Finally, they sell the full body Mickey gingerbread in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel (starting at noon), but they are $9 at the GCH … within the parks both styles of Mickey gingerbread are $4.99. Magic Key discounts apply. I paid $4.24 for each cookie.


Have you tried the ones at GCH? There is some debate on whether they are the same. Some folks swear they are better.

I plan on a scientific test involving multiple trials next month. For science.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

MonocularVision said:


> Have you tried the ones at GCH? There is some debate on whether they are the same. Some folks swear they are better.
> 
> I plan on a scientific test involving multiple trials next month. For science.


I haven’t because I can’t bring myself to pay double, lol. They really do look identical though. I would be really surprised if they were different.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Going to post a few pics of stuff I ate Thursday/Friday of this past week. I am not a fan of Thanksgiving, so I'd say this no turkey day was one of the better Thanksgivings I've had in my over 50 years of life. I am rating the food on a scale of 1-5 with 1 being the worst it could be and 5 being the best. 2.5 means it was food and it served its purpose, but I would only get it again if I didn't have a lot of options. We ate more than I have pictures of, but nothing worth posted about without a picture.

E-Ticket Lounge arrival midday snack/meal. Fresh raw veggies with ranch dip 5/5, melon and pineapple spears 5/5, Heineken beer 5/5, Kind granola bar 2.5/5. This was one of my favorite meals of this visit due to the beer and the fresh veggies and fruit. Not picture, I grabbed some chips afterward which were basic chips.

E-Ticket lounge breakfast at DLH. Deviled Cheesy Eggs 5/5, Mickey cut watermelon 5/5 and a bowl I made of yogurt, granola and fresh berries 5/5. This was one of my favorite meals during this visit.

Tangaroa Terrace walk up (no line, was seated right away), Hawaiin Plate of poached chicken 3/5, rice 3/5, macaroni salad (had slight kick)3/5. Dole Whip with dark rum (rum was warm, maybe from glass coming out of dishwasher? it didn't pair well with cold Dole whip) 2/5. Tiki tiki tiki tiki rum 3.5/5 was delicious, but drink seemed to mostly be crushed ice.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Hearthstone Lodge, sugar overload. Chocolate Martini (not on menu) 2/5, Creme Brulee 4/5, Pumpkin Cheesecake (menu said Berry Lemon) 5/5. I think we would have enjoyed all of these more individually rather than together. Split between two of use, we didn't finish any of these items. In hindsight I would have just ordered the cheesecake with decaf. We did have decaf, not pictured and that was good black. 

Starbucks Fi Fiddler, etc in DCA. Grande Cold Brew with Pumpkin Cold Foam, no pumps (which means none of the vanilla syrup that usually comes in it 5/5. Gingerbread cookie 5/5. This was one of my favorite meals/snacks during this visit. Although, even splitting the Grande, we were both caffeine overloaded after drinking it. 

Cafe Orleans, we got this reservation by checking 2 days before arrival. Sweet Gem Lettuce Heart starter, had to cut up romaine lettuce, pieces were huge. Dressing was on the plate underneath the salad. Overall, it was one of the most plain and basic salads I have ever had 2.5/5. My daughter also had this gluten free which only removed the croutons. 
Cup of Wild Mushroom Soup - I didn't try this. I heard it was good. It was recommended by our server for my daughter's gluten sensitivity and while she didn't eat the bread that came with it, I believe it was gluten free. 
Ratatouille Crostini was fantastic 5/5. I believe the aged balsamic is what put this over the top and made it as good as it was.


----------



## cruisehopeful

DCA Holiday Food Booth
The only thing we got from the booths was a Hibiscuis Ginger Mezcal Mule. It was extremely heavy on the syrup and that was at the bottom of the cup. I suggested avoiding that by just drinking off the top, but my daughter thought it would be fine mixing it up. Neither of us could really stand it after that. She added some water to dilute the sweet. Drinking off the top before mixing, the drink was better, but not so good that we would want it again 1.5/5

Pym's Kitchen
Not so Little Chicken Sandwich. I mobile ordered and got my meal almost immediately after clicking "I'm here." It was a cluster to get in and out to claim my food. We already had a couple seats at a long shared table on the bar side. The food was not fresh and I could taste the cooking oil on the chicken and it really needed salt and pepper. I didn't try the tater tots. I ate most of the sandwich and tried it both with the breading on the chicken and peeling off some of the breading to see if the cooking oil taste would leave but it seemed like it tasted the same with or without the breading. It's something that I'd get again if it was the only place to get something conveniently. 2/5


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I bought both the Mickey full body gingerbread cookie and the Mickey head gingerbread cookie last week so I could compare them.
> 
> View attachment 625103View attachment 625104
> 
> I know people are obsessed with finding the full body Mickey gingerbread cookies. I was so happy to see they returned as I loved them in 2019. I was hoping the recipe stayed the same and I was happy to discover it did! These are soft, spicy and slightly sweet. Adorable and delicious!
> 
> I was really curious to compare the Mickey head gingerbread with the full body Mickey gingerbread since the Mickey head is easily obtainable from many locations via mobile order while I see people waiting 30-60 minutes for the full body Mickey gingerbread at times, and they tend to sell out of them every day.
> 
> Guess what? They are the exact same recipe! I dare say the Mickey head is yummier as the thin icing that coats the cookie is slightly thicker, making it just a touch sweeter than the full body Mickey. And it’s very pretty with edible gold glitter, holiday candy decorations and white chocolate holly leaves. So if you’re craving gingerbread but don’t want to wait in a long line, try the Mickey head gingerbread!
> 
> Finally, they sell the full body Mickey gingerbread in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel (starting at noon), but they are $9 at the GCH … within the parks both styles of Mickey gingerbread are $4.99. Magic Key discounts apply. I paid $4.24 for each cookie.



To follow up on my gingerbread post from earlier … I tried the third type of Mickey gingerbread cookie. This one is very different from the other two. It’s a thicker, firmer gingerbread and the ears are dipped in (red) white chocolate.

I have mixed feelings about this cookie! The flavor was excellent. Very spicy and gingery but with a good balance of sweetness. And the white chocolate complimented the flavor really nicely! This is more of a traditional gingerbread so somewhat firm and chewy. But the cookie was SO dry. I don’t know if they are all this dry or if I just got an off cookie, hopefully the latter!


----------



## bcwife76

Chicken sandwich from Pyms, chocolate bar from Pyms (6 of us shared that ), donuts from Lanmplight lounge with two dipping sauces, cocktail from Ogas and Frose from Ulu Cafe.


----------



## Pluto468

bcwife76 said:


> Chicken sandwich from Pyms, chocolate bar from Pyms (6 of us shared that ), donuts from Lanmplight lounge with two dipping sauces, cocktail from Ogas and Frose from Ulu Cafe.




Everything looks great! Are the donuts from LL available all the time or only at brunch? I want to try those


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Pluto468 said:


> Everything looks great! Are the donuts from LL available all the time or only at brunch? I want to try those



My recollection is that they aren't on the brunch menu. They are available to order with lunch or dinner. Also, they are only available in the downstairs sit-down portion of the restaurant, not the upstairs outdoor bar that is walk-up only.


----------



## bcwife76

Pluto468 said:


> Everything looks great! Are the donuts from LL available all the time or only at brunch? I want to try those


We were there for dinner so I'm assuming they have them as part of their dessert menu for both lunch and dinner.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Dueling Avocado Toasts. First picture is Avocado Toast (poached eggs). The presentation was a little messed up, but it was extremely delicious. Also pictured is the Arugula Salad. About half of it was warped. It tasted okay, but I don't think I'd get it again.  Second picture is Avocado Toast (Burrata cheese) from Hearthstone Lodge. It was delicious, but I think I prefer the version from Craftsman. 

The blob with the candied tangerine slice is the cheesecake from Hearthstone with a B52 coffee (grand mariner, kahlua and bailey's). I was expecting a regular slice of cheesecake and a little disappointed by the presentation, but it was delicious. 

Next up is the fruit plate and to go Margarita from the Craftsman. The Margarita is in the fridge with all the other drinks and you have to ask for a cup as they only allow a particular colored cup for the alcohol drinks that they sell. Hard to believe, but the margarita was very delicious and very refreshing. I had it again the next day and I prefer it to all the mixed drinks throughout the property. It was grapefruit/tangerine flavor. The fruit plate was good. 

Next picture is Kahlua cake and an iced latte from the Joffrey's cart in DCA. The Kahula cake was very good. It wasn't too sweet like most of the cakes on property. The iced latte tasted like milk with a tiny bit of coffee flavor and was very disappointing.

Last picture is from the Harbor Galley, broccoli and cheese soup in a bread bowl, with a water and a milk. It was pretty good. However, I would have much rather had more soup and lot less bread.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Cookie Shot from the lobby in the Grand. They currently have a cart for Valentine's and are selling cookie shots in red velvet cookie cake and classic chocolate chip cookie which is what I got. You can get it filled with lots of different things, some alcoholic. I chose Baileys for mine. It was pretty good, but honestly it was more about the fun factor than the actual cookie and shot.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Impossible Quantum garden breakfast from Pym's Test Kitchen in DCA with a Nitro Brew coffee. The breakfast was adequate. The impossible sausage patties were good. The fake egg thing (not sure what it was) was okay. The bread was meh. Tater tots were good. The nitro brew tasted good, but didn't pack a punch. I'm used to nitro brews really socking it to me and I didn't feel a thing. It also didn't have a very strong taste and must have been Joffrey's. Joffrey's has very little to no flavor to me in most cases.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Grilled cheese with black truffles and cauliflower from Craftsman. I did mobile order and it looked like a disaster. One of the slices of bread wasn't even cut all the way through, just folded over. It had a small serving of fruit on the side (could have fries instead if you want). When I got this pre-covid, it came with delicious mini pickles and other pickled vegies. This didn't have that, but I wasn't sure if they just forgot to put it in my bag. At any rate, the presentation was awful, but boy was it delicious. I love grilled cheese sandwiches and this is by far the best I've ever had. I maintain that the best food on the entire property is here at the Craftsman grill.


----------



## Chickinvic

cruisehopeful said:


> Last picture is from the Harbor Galley, broccoli and cheese soup in a bread bowl, with a water and a milk. It was pretty good. However, I would have much rather had more soup and lot less bread.



I always find this to be the case. I'll never understand the love for bread bowl soup/chowder. You barely get any soup and there is just so much bread.


----------



## DLgal

Chickinvic said:


> I always find this to be the case. I'll never understand the love for bread bowl soup/chowder. You barely get any soup and there is just so much bread.



You get more soup when you ask for it in a separate cup. That's the secret.


----------



## blabbermouth

cruisehopeful said:


> View attachment 645767
> Grilled cheese with black truffles and cauliflower from Craftsman. I did mobile order and it looked like a disaster. One of the slices of bread wasn't even cut all the way through, just folded over. It had a small serving of fruit on the side (could have fries instead if you want). When I got this pre-covid, it came with delicious mini pickles and other pickled vegies. This didn't have that, but I wasn't sure if they just forgot to put it in my bag. At any rate, the presentation was awful, but boy was it delicious. I love grilled cheese sandwiches and this is by far the best I've ever had. I maintain that the best food on the entire property is here at the Craftsman grill.


Thanks for reviving this thread! I haven't been on the dis in a couple years and was looking for this one


----------



## Disney0010

I’m very late to the party but we tried this cookie the week prior to Christmas and found it to be very good. Wasn’t dry at all and very chewy which was perfect for us. Wish they had a version year round. 



SOCALMouseMommy said:


> To follow up on my gingerbread post from earlier … I tried the third type of Mickey gingerbread cookie. This one is very different from the other two. It’s a thicker, firmer gingerbread and the ears are dipped in (red) white chocolate.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this cookie! The flavor was excellent. Very spicy and gingery but with a good balance of sweetness. And the white chocolate complimented the flavor really nicely! This is more of a traditional gingerbread so somewhat firm and chewy. But the cookie was SO dry. I don’t know if they are all this dry or if I just got an off cookie, hopefully the latter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 626905


----------



## Czardas

Food porn from our end of April trip.

Docking Bay 7

CHICKEN TIP YIP


Roasted Chicken Salad


Dewback Chilli Noodles (seasonal and no longer on the menu)



Cold Brew Black Caf


----------



## Czardas

Riverbelle Terrace Dinner

Fried Chicken Sandwich 



Pimento Mac & Cheese


Loaded Bites


----------



## Czardas

Brunch at Lamplight Lounge

Chilaquiles (disappointing soggy mess)


French Toast with Brittle (sorry I have no idea why this keeps loading upside down)



Mimosa Flight


----------



## LizzyS

Czardas said:


> Brunch at Lamplight Lounge
> 
> Chilaquiles (disappointing soggy mess)
> View attachment 670387
> 
> French Toast with Brittle (sorry I have no idea why this keeps loading upside down)
> 
> View attachment 670388
> 
> Mimosa Flight
> View attachment 670389


Your "soggy mess" quote here reminds me that when we had dinner reservations at LL back in late February, we bot got the burger because I've generally heard it's the best at DLR, but it was a mess to eat (stuff sliding around everywhere) and I hate burgers like that.  The flavor was fine, but it was a little disappointing, tbh.


----------



## Pluto468

Czardas said:


> Food porn from our end of April trip.
> 
> Docking Bay 7
> 
> CHICKEN TIP YIP
> View attachment 670377
> 
> Roasted Chicken Salad
> View attachment 670379
> 
> Dewback Chilli Noodles (seasonal and no longer on the menu)
> 
> View attachment 670378
> 
> Cold Brew Black Caf
> 
> View attachment 670380


Is the Chicken tip-yip spicy? Is it just like a fried chicken breast? The noodles look great!


----------



## Czardas

Pluto468 said:


> Is the Chicken tip-yip spicy? Is it just like a fried chicken breast? The noodles look great!


My niece ate this and I don’t think it was spicy. I got the salad and had food envy for her meal


----------



## CoachBeard

Eggs benedict with crab cake at Lamplight Lounge brunch menu. Best meal I had!


----------



## blabbermouth

We're back and I'll post the food photos I have a few at a time.

Corn dog nachos at Hearthstone Lounge - actually quite good! The pico and charred jalapenos took it to a more elevated level. 


Chia pudding at Craftsman Grill - beautiful and light
Beignets, regular mint julep and passion fruit mint julep from the mint julep bar. Obviously delish - beignets were fresh, both drinks were good and we sat under a beautiful jasmine vine


----------



## blabbermouth

One thing to note about Hearthstone, we walked in at 2:30 and there was tons of available seats. They are full service, but no reservations, so if you're looking for a sit down casual meal I'd recommend it


----------



## blabbermouth

Chicken tip yip (is that what is called? Haha) and the black caf iced coffee at Docking Bay 7. Chicken was good and fresh despite this "regular chicken shape", the whole dish was a tiny bit salty though. Iced coffee was great, of course. They were initially out of the coffee, but then as I was waiting for my food I heard they were back stocked so I was able to sneak back to the line and order one. The regular line was very short here and the mobile order side looked crazy

Lamplight lounge salmon poke bowl (sorry I am an awful photographer, but dh won't take my food pics for me!) This was a different kind of presentation, it was just ok to me, nothing really wrong with it, I just probably should have read the description better as I prefer something more traditional! It came with a side of chips.

DD had the kids PB&j roll which I thought she'd love, but ate one piece of only  I tried one and it was fine to me!


----------



## blabbermouth

Tuesday morning we grabbed croissants at Craftsman grill, every morning it was very quiet there, no wait and lots of tables around 7:30ish. We just brought our own Keurig pods to have in the room every morning, better than the Craftsman coffee. 

Our snack this morning was a couple pretzels and a mango cart beer from Bayside Brews at DCA. The jalapeno pretzel (that I get every trip) was disappointing, flavorless and kind of undercooked. The sweet cream cheese one was better. This beer was great though! 

For lunch we went to Tortilla Jo's in dtd and sat on the patio with no wait. Really great (free and huge) chips and salsa. I had the tortilla soup which was tasty, DD had a very very cheesy quesadilla with mixed fruit and DH had a taco/relleno combo which he enjoyed! 

After our pool break we had a 4:50 ressie at Oga's Cantina. After checking in we still had to wait about ten minutes. The service was great all around though. I had the Jedi mind trick which tasted like blue Powerade haha meh, couldn't really taste any of the grapefruit or rose flavor, DH had the coruscant cooler which he liked, but didn't love, probably would have preferred it without the juice! DD had the blue bantha milk which came with a triple decker cookie! I thought it tasted good, but she just wasn't in the mood for anything it seemed.


DD also was our blackjack dealer for the afternoon, we had to find the matching coasters

This was fun and I'd go back again and cross my fingers dd was more interested in her drink and cookie and wanted to stay longer!


----------



## blabbermouth

Dinner was at Cafe Orleans. They were about fifteen minutes behind our 6pm reservation, but it was a nice shady place to wait. 
I had the Monte Cristo, obviously. It was good and fresh, could have had a bit more filling. The jam was like strawberry Smuckers you'd have on a kids PB&J. I think I would have preferred the complained about marmalade. DH liked the fries, I prefer a skinny cut myself. DD had the kids Mac and cheese, I believe she could choose two sides. DH had the roast chicken which came out looking a bit different than he expected, but he thought it was delicious! He said it was the fanciest feeling meal he had this trip.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I’ve been wanting to try the QuesaBirria tacos from Cocina Cucamonga for some time since people rave about them but I was worried they would be too greasy for me (I can’t handle greasy foods like I used to in my 20s and even 30s).

Well I finally tried them and they are indeed delicious! They are definitely super greasy but the force was with me that day and my stomach handled them just fine, whew!


----------



## Vala

Seasonal Item from Magic Key Terrace: Sesame-crusted Pork Loin with Wasabi-scented Mashed Potatoes, Grilled Bok Choy, Ginger-pickled Baby Carrots and Dashi Pork Jus.

We both liked, but it was not very filling. We ended up having to dash for Pacific Wharf a couple of hours later because we were starving.



Seasonal Item from Refreshment Corner for MSEP, Electric Relish Dog.

All-Beef Hot Dog, Bacon, Mustard Cheese Sauce, Electric Relish and Sport Peppers with choice of Cuties® Mandarin Orange or Small Bag of Chips,

Spice level was just right for me, would eat this again. The Mustard Cheese sauce was way better than I thought.



Star Wars Nite Food Item: Cantina Snack Dog.

All-Beef Hot Dog, Beer Cheese Sauce, Sweet and Spicy Snack Mix and Peanuts on a Pretzel Bun.

SO GOOD. But so messy to eat. So so messy.



Pick keeps showing up sideways for some reason, my apologies.

Star Wars Nite food item: Blue Cream Soda.

with orange flavored Syrup, half and half and sparkling water.

Nothing outstanding for me, my friends would have had another if it had not been so close to closing.



Asada Fries from Award Wieners.

Biggest problem was finding seating, had this on Cinco de Mayo and there was no seating to be found anywhere. Also each and every utensil station had run out of cutlery, and eating this with my fingers... let's just say I am no longer 5. By the time I gave up and plopped down it was very soggy. Would give it another try.

 

Strawberry Shortcake Funnel Cake Fries, also from Award Wieners (Seasonal Item, no longer on the menu).

_dusted with Cinnamon-Vanilla Sugar, topped with Strawberries and Whipped Topping, drizzled with Strawberry Sauce and garnished with Mint_

Same issue as with the fries, but they held up better. Would definitely eat again.

More pictures coming later today.


----------



## Vala

Heimlich Chew Chew Juice (Magic Key Terrace): perfect if you like watermelons. Couldn't taste the Granny Smith syrup at all.



Mac and Cheese (Pacific Wharf Cafe): Sun had set and it was getting chilly. By the time we got this we both were "starving." Perfect.







Jungle Julep (I think that was the name, certainly tasted like it - can't see it on the menu anymore), Safari Skewer and Tiger Tail from Bengal BBQ.


----------



## blabbermouth

The magic key terrace pork looks yummy! Definitely needs a dessert chaser though haha


----------



## blabbermouth

Breakfast of champions, Chewbacca maple bar from GCH


Passion fruit, orange, guava freeze with glow cube from Galactic Grill. This hit the spot!

Snack day, and DD had cotton candy

We did the World of Colour dinner package at wine country trattoria, it was very good! Better than I expected. But it was very loud and I was hungry and forgot photos. I had the salad (a surprising winner) and the chicken parmesan. DD and DH had salmon and both enjoyed it as well. Dessert was unexpected, I love black currant so ordered the mousse, but should have just gotten the classic tiramisu. It was cute though!


----------



## Pluto468

Where exactly did you get the maple bar? my DS would love that! The guava freeze looks great!


----------



## blabbermouth

Pluto468 said:


> Where exactly did you get the maple bar? my DS would love that! The guava freeze looks great!


Craftsman grill, the quick service at Grand Californian! They had a baby Yoda as well


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

blabbermouth said:


> Breakfast of champions, Chewbacca maple bar from GCH
> View attachment 671947
> 
> View attachment 671948Passion fruit, orange, guava freeze with glow cube from Galactic Grill. This hit the spot!
> 
> Snack day, and DD had cotton candy
> View attachment 671949
> We did the World of Colour dinner package at wine country trattoria, it was very good! Better than I expected. But it was very loud and I was hungry and forgot photos. I had the salad (a surprising winner) and the chicken parmesan. DD and DH had salmon and both enjoyed it as well. Dessert was unexpected, I love black currant so ordered the mousse, but should have just gotten the classic tiramisu. It was cute though!
> View attachment 671950


I am curious about this dessert… so you did not like it? What’s the flavor like?


----------



## blabbermouth

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I am curious about this dessert… so you did not like it? What’s the flavor like?


In the middle is a black currant jelly kind of thing, tart/sweet, most flavorful part. Then the white part is kind of bland and not very creamy, I think it called itself white chocolate mousse, seemed more like Panna Cotta to me. And I didn't like the sprinkles on top, too crunchy  cookie was very blue, no discernable flavor that I remember. Flames were white chocolate I think, DD ate them! I'm basically a 90 year old in a 37 year old's body haha.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

blabbermouth said:


> In the middle is a black currant jelly kind of thing, tart/sweet, most flavorful part. Then the white part is kind of bland and not very creamy, I think it called itself white chocolate mousse, seemed more like Panna Cotta to me. And I didn't like the sprinkles on top, too crunchy  cookie was very blue, no discernable flavor that I remember. Flames were white chocolate I think, DD ate them! I'm basically a 90 year old in a 37 year old's body haha.


I don’t really like panna cotta so that is good info!


----------



## maleficent55

blabbermouth said:


> Tuesday morning we grabbed croissants at Craftsman grill, every morning it was very quiet there, no wait and lots of tables around 7:30ish. We just brought our own Keurig pods to have in the room every morning, better than the Craftsman coffee.
> 
> Our snack this morning was a couple pretzels and a mango cart beer from Bayside Brews at DCA. The jalapeno pretzel (that I get every trip) was disappointing, flavorless and kind of undercooked. The sweet cream cheese one was better. This beer was great though!
> 
> For lunch we went to Tortilla Jo's in dtd and sat on the patio with no wait. Really great (free and huge) chips and salsa. I had the tortilla soup which was tasty, DD had a very very cheesy quesadilla with mixed fruit and DH had a taco/relleno combo which he enjoyed!
> View attachment 671478
> After our pool break we had a 4:50 ressie at Oga's Cantina. After checking in we still had to wait about ten minutes. The service was great all around though. I had the Jedi mind trick which tasted like blue Powerade haha meh, couldn't really taste any of the grapefruit or rose flavor, DH had the coruscant cooler which he liked, but didn't love, probably would have preferred it without the juice! DD had the blue bantha milk which came with a triple decker cookie! I thought it tasted good, but she just wasn't in the mood for anything it seemed.
> View attachment 671479
> View attachment 671480
> DD also was our blackjack dealer for the afternoon, we had to find the matching coasters
> View attachment 671481
> This was fun and I'd go back again and cross my fingers dd was more interested in her drink and cookie and wanted to stay longer!


Where were you staying where you could bring your own pods?


----------



## blabbermouth

maleficent55 said:


> Where were you staying where you could bring your own pods?


Grand Californian. I would assume the other Disney hotels use Keurig as well, and I think it's fairly common in others too! And we got a carton of milk for the fridge. Totally beat buying quick service coffee.


----------



## maleficent55

blabbermouth said:


> Grand Californian. I would assume the other Disney hotels use Keurig as well, and I think it's fairly common in others too! And we got a carton of milk for the fridge. Totally beat buying quick service coffee.


Great to know. We will be at the Grand in august. I personally have Nespresso at home but will have to get some good Keurig.


----------



## Vala

I had completely forgot that I took some phone pictures as well - my apologies!







MSEP Plaza Inn Dining Package: 

World-famous Plaza Inn fried chicken
Oven-roasted carrots
House-made smoked mac & cheese
Bacon and pickled onion wedge salad served with house-made ranch dressing and blue cheese crumbles
Mickey-shaped sweet honey corn bread
Decadent berry cheesecake
Somehow the berries on the cheesecake were MIA. But other than that it was tasty and I was happy with what I got. Way better than the last dining package which I had proclaimed "close to inedible."



Main Street Electrical Parade Macaroon (Jolly Holiday Cafe): Yellow Macaron filled with Honey Buttercream and Lemon Curd, topped with Rainbow Sprinkles and Electrical Parade Drum Decoration

I had high hopes because I love lemon curd, but more on the "meh" side for me. Buttercream was too overpowering.



Celebration Sundae: Unbirthay Mickey Ear Har Bowl (Gibson Girl): Vanilla Cake, Hot Fudge, Choice of Ice Cream, Whipped Cream, Sprinkles and Chocolate Candle, in an Unbirthday Mickey Ear Hat Bowl

Yummy!



Cheddar Cheese Stick (Corn Dog Castle).

I had a craving. The craving was actually to ride Toy Story, but that had broken down. So I moved down a craving on the list. That one did not disappoint.




Garlic Cheddar Twist (Maurices): Umm... now either I did glorify this in my past memories or did they change the recipe? This was our go to place for anything, but not anymore. Neither cheesy nor garlicy anymore. Not happy.



"Galactic Burger" from Galactic Grill. That is what my notes say, I can't find it on the menu anymore. May have been a special Star Wars Item. Was really tasty, but same downside as with the Cinco De Mayo food. Not a seat to be found, I ended up eating standing at a planter. Soggy fries tend to downgrade my impression.




Parfait of Mustafar (Galactic Grill): I dare you to show me a more matching Star Wars Food item. 

Chocolate Lava Cake, Chocolate Ganache, Red Pâte à Choux filled with Salted Caramel Pudding and Red Chocolate Mousse

Favorite dessert of the whole trip.


----------



## Pluto468

The MSEP food looks great! I've been trying every day to get reservations for that but no luck so far. I'll keep trying, though. How was your view?

Is the Cheddar cheese stick like a corn dog but with cheese...? or am I confusing it with your bread stick?

Parfait of Mustafar looks amazing! My whole family will want that lol. Except for me, I can't eat chocolate.


----------



## blabbermouth

maleficent55 said:


> Great to know. We will be at the Grand in august. I personally have Nespresso at home but will have to get some good Keurig.


I'm a Nespresso person at home too! 

@Vala I wanted to try that bagel twist but ended up getting a jalapeno pretzel instead and it also wasn't as good as my memory! Bummer, but I feel less bad about missing the bagel twist now


----------



## Vala

Pluto468 said:


> The MSEP food looks great! I've been trying every day to get reservations for that but no luck so far. I'll keep trying, though. How was your view?



I got lucky - I had got a reservation when they dropped, but had to let it go because of a last minute change of plans. Then I woke up 3 AM one morning due to jetlag, randomly checked my phone and an opening for the same day suddenly showed up. 

The view was excellent, I sat on the curb.



Pluto468 said:


> Is the Cheddar cheese stick like a corn dog but with cheese...? or am I confusing it with your bread stick?



Nope, you are absolutely correct. Like a corn dog, but with cheese. I'm German and this is not something you can usually get here. So yeah it was a craving after 2.5 years. lol



Pluto468 said:


> Parfait of Mustafar looks amazing! My whole family will want that lol. Except for me, I can't eat chocolate.



Ah that's too bad. Especially because it really wasn't that chocolate-y, the chocolate nicely complimented the Salted Caramel.



blabbermouth said:


> @Vala I wanted to try that bagel twist but ended up getting a jalapeno pretzel instead and it also wasn't as good as my memory! Bummer, but I feel less bad about missing the bagel twist now



And I don't feel bad about skipping the pretzel anymore. I had the exact same situation in reverse.


----------



## Raech

Any new food reviews? Tons of new food since June 2nd


----------



## figment_jii

*HOLIDAY TIME 2021*
Admittedly a bit late, but here are some photos from HolidayTime 2021!

*Hot Cocoa Crème Brûlée* - topped with marshmallow Chantilly and served with sugar cookies.





*Reimagined Beef Brisket Wellington* - with Oikos® Greek yogurt-onion sauce.





*Holiday Lemonade* – Butterfly pea tea, orange juice, and lemonade.





Zero Dog Dish with Onion Rings





Zero Dog Dish with Fries





*Peppermint Beignets* – beignets dusted with peppermint powdered sugar.





*Green Alien Holiday Macaron* – Macaron filled with marshmallow crème and chocolate ganache.





*Pork Broth Noodles* – Angel hair pasta with bok choy, mushrooms, roasted pork and yuzu-tomato compote in a pesto-tonkotsu broth.  This was surprisingly good!  I wish it was on the menu permanently.









*Impossible™ Spoonful* - Rigatoni and ditalini pastas, plant-based meat-balls, tomato sauce, dairy-free parmesan and micro basil.





*Caesar Salad and Colossal Crouton* - Hearts of Romaine, kalamata olives, pickled onions, Caesar dressing, garlic crouton and parmesan crisps.





*Chocolate-Marshmallow Funnel Cake Fries* - topped with cinnamon-cocoa, marshmallow drizzle, whipped cream, and chocolate sauce.


----------



## DLgal

Raech said:


> Any new food reviews? Tons of new food since June 2nd


I had the blueberry fritters with lemon curd dip from Royal Street Verandah. They were outstanding. Like the best donut holes you've ever had.


----------



## LilyJC

Tangaroa Terrace was the all star for us during our stay at the DLH:


Little gem salad with chicken - really tasty and refreshing with the POG vinaigrette. We also had the pork gyoza which were really good


Thick & Fluffy Japanese Pancakes - probably our favorite breakfast at DLR ever. The guava syrup was great. 


Side view 


Avocado Toast - pretty good but the bread was a bit greasy, and we didn’t love the ham chunks 


Tangaroa Toast - this was just ok. Greasy and the citrus custard was disappointing. We each had a bite and threw the rest away. ​


----------



## Pluto468

This all looks great! Can't wait to try the Japanese pancakes. I've been planning on getting gyoza, too.

Did you mobile order or just walk up?


----------



## LilyJC

Pluto468 said:


> This all looks great! Can't wait to try the Japanese pancakes. I've been planning on getting gyoza, too.
> 
> Did you mobile order or just walk up?



We were able to mobile order everything but the pancakes. Those have to be ordered in person as they aren’t listed on the app unfortunately. Totally worth it though!


----------



## Pluto468

LilyJC said:


> We were able to mobile order everything but the pancakes. Those have to be ordered in person as they aren’t listed on the app unfortunately. Totally worth it though!


Thanks


----------



## Ferbtones10

@LilyJC you have just made my day.

My family are coming to Disneyland for the first time in July, and among my foodie planning were the pork gyozas, which are among my favourite foods when I have them elsewhere.

Daft as I am I thought Tangaroa Terrace was in Disneyland, it took me quite a beat to realise I got it wrong.

Also a shout out for this thread, which I read all the way through, the pics and reviews are so helpful.


----------



## LilyJC

Ferbtones10 said:


> @LilyJC you have just made my day.
> 
> My family are coming to Disneyland for the first time in July, and among my foodie planning were the pork gyozas, which are among my favourite foods when I have them elsewhere.
> 
> Daft as I am I thought Tangaroa Terrace was in Disneyland, it took me quite a beat to realise I got it wrong.
> 
> Also a shout out for this thread, which I read all the way through, the pics and reviews are so helpful.



Aww, well perhaps you were thinking of Tropical Hideaway which is actually located in Disneyland. They have pork lumpia and of course the bao buns, but no pork gyoza.  Enjoy your first trip! There are so many fun treats to enhance the experience!


----------



## figment_jii

*APRIL 2022*
Another round of slightly late food reviews, but some of these items are still on the menus!

*Cute Treats*
Cute chicken caramel apple





Purple Minnie Apples





*Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen*





*Popcorn Calamari* - Creole mustard aioli, marinara sauce.  Yummy, as alway!





*NOLA BBQ Shrimp and Grits* - Gulf Shrimp simmered in a New Orleans “BBQ sauce” with Roasted Garlic, Lemon, Worcestershire, Creole Seasonings, served over Andouille Sausage and Parmesan Grits.  Still one of Figment's favorites at Brennan's.





*Blackened Salmon Caesar Salad* - Blackened Salmon, Romaine Lettuce, Roma Tomatoes, Shaved Asiago Cheese, Creole Caesar Dressing, Rosemary-Garlic Ciabatta Bread. Figment still really likes this salad; the salmon was moist and the Caesar salad had good flavor.





*Blackened Salmon* - Cajun-spiced North Atlantic Salmon, Green Onion Rice, Bacon-braised Southern Greens, Lemon Butter Sauce.  Figment really likes this dish; the salmon was very moist and flavorful (but not spicy).





*Lamplight Lounge - Boardwalk Dining*
There are two different dining options: the upstairs Boardwalk dining and the downstairs Lounge.  The Boardwalk dining has an interesting (and somewhat chaotic) registration system.  Everyone still kinds of lines up, but in reality you have to join the waitlist via the app.  We had lots of trouble joining the wait list, but luckily the CM trying to help everyone standing at the entrance was able to ultimately just over-ride the app info and get us on the waitlist.  It seemed like they’re pretty used to the issues at opening, so they know what to do when guests have trouble with the system.

*Spotlight Nachos: Barbacoa* - Chile-spiced Beef Barbacoa, Chipotle Cheese Sauce and House-made Tortilla Chips with Pinto Bean Purée, Spicy Tomatillo Salsa, Onions, Cilantro, Queso Fresco and Pickled Jalapeño.  These were pretty good, but not too spicy.  Still kind of messy to eat!





*Mojo Chicken Fries* - Crispy, golden Waffle-cut Fries smothered in Cheese Sauce and topped with Sazón-marinated Chicken, Citrus Mojo Sauce, Cilantro Lime Crema and Sautéed Bell Peppers & Onions.  These were okay, but the chicken was kind of dry.





*Pork Belly Bánh Mì Brussels Sprouts* - Garlic Togarashi Aïoli, Sweet Glazed Pork Belly, Pickled Carrots & Daikon, Jalapeños, and Cucumbers with Cilantro and Chicharron.  These were soooo good!  





*Lobster Nachos* - Warm Lobster with Black Beans, Aged Cheddar-Oaxaca Cheese Sauce, Shredded Cheese Blend, Pico De Gallo, Sliced Serrano Chiles and Chipotle Creama.  Still good.





*Salmon Poke* - Creamy Avocado Mousse topped with Ponzu-glazed Fresh Salmon, Edamame, Pineapple, Cucumber and Seaweed Salad, finished with Pickled Radish, Furikake, Fried Wonton Chips and Togarashi.  Figment was disappointed in the changes to this dish.  He’s not a big salmon poke fan and the new style chips weren’t as fun to eat as the puffed dome.  Overall, he wouldn’t order this dish again.





*Goofball Island* - Simply Fruit Punch®, Minute Maid® Lemonade and Raspberry Purée.  Sweet, but tasty.
*Neverland Tea* - Vodka, Gin, and Rum plus Peach Schnapps, Pineapple Juice, and Midori.  Sweet…
*Over Budget* - Grey Goose Vodka, Liquid Alchemist Passion Fruit, fresh Lime Juice, Agave Nectar and Ginger Beer.  The person who ordered this liked it, but Figment did not (too strong and bitter).





*Fun Wheel* - Not really sure what is in it, but it was sweet and easy to drink.


----------



## maleficent55

figment_jii said:


> *APRIL 2022*
> Another round of slightly late food reviews, but some of these items are still on the menus!
> 
> *Cute Treats*
> Cute chicken caramel apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Minnie Apples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Brennan’s Jazz Kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Popcorn Calamari* - Creole mustard aioli, marinara sauce.  Yummy, as alway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOLA BBQ Shrimp and Grits* - Gulf Shrimp simmered in a New Orleans “BBQ sauce” with Roasted Garlic, Lemon, Worcestershire, Creole Seasonings, served over Andouille Sausage and Parmesan Grits.  Still one of Figment's favorites at Brennan's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blackened Salmon Caesar Salad* - Blackened Salmon, Romaine Lettuce, Roma Tomatoes, Shaved Asiago Cheese, Creole Caesar Dressing, Rosemary-Garlic Ciabatta Bread. Figment still really likes this salad; the salmon was moist and the Caesar salad had good flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blackened Salmon* - Cajun-spiced North Atlantic Salmon, Green Onion Rice, Bacon-braised Southern Greens, Lemon Butter Sauce.  Figment really likes this dish; the salmon was very moist and flavorful (but not spicy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lamplight Lounge - Boardwalk Dining*
> There are two different dining options: the upstairs Boardwalk dining and the downstairs Lounge.  The Boardwalk dining has an interesting (and somewhat chaotic) registration system.  Everyone still kinds of lines up, but in reality you have to join the waitlist via the app.  We had lots of trouble joining the wait list, but luckily the CM trying to help everyone standing at the entrance was able to ultimately just over-ride the app info and get us on the waitlist.  It seemed like they’re pretty used to the issues at opening, so they know what to do when guests have trouble with the system.
> 
> *Spotlight Nachos: Barbacoa* - Chile-spiced Beef Barbacoa, Chipotle Cheese Sauce and House-made Tortilla Chips with Pinto Bean Purée, Spicy Tomatillo Salsa, Onions, Cilantro, Queso Fresco and Pickled Jalapeño.  These were pretty good, but not too spicy.  Still kind of messy to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mojo Chicken Fries* - Crispy, golden Waffle-cut Fries smothered in Cheese Sauce and topped with Sazón-marinated Chicken, Citrus Mojo Sauce, Cilantro Lime Crema and Sautéed Bell Peppers & Onions.  These were okay, but the chicken was kind of dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pork Belly Bánh Mì Brussels Sprouts* - Garlic Togarashi Aïoli, Sweet Glazed Pork Belly, Pickled Carrots & Daikon, Jalapeños, and Cucumbers with Cilantro and Chicharron.  These were soooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lobster Nachos* - Warm Lobster with Black Beans, Aged Cheddar-Oaxaca Cheese Sauce, Shredded Cheese Blend, Pico De Gallo, Sliced Serrano Chiles and Chipotle Creama.  Still good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salmon Poke* - Creamy Avocado Mousse topped with Ponzu-glazed Fresh Salmon, Edamame, Pineapple, Cucumber and Seaweed Salad, finished with Pickled Radish, Furikake, Fried Wonton Chips and Togarashi.  Figment was disappointed in the changes to this dish.  He’s not a big salmon poke fan and the new style chips weren’t as fun to eat as the puffed dome.  Overall, he wouldn’t order this dish again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Goofball Island* - Simply Fruit Punch®, Minute Maid® Lemonade and Raspberry Purée.  Sweet, but tasty.
> *Neverland Tea* - Vodka, Gin, and Rum plus Peach Schnapps, Pineapple Juice, and Midori.  Sweet…
> *Over Budget* - Grey Goose Vodka, Liquid Alchemist Passion Fruit, fresh Lime Juice, Agave Nectar and Ginger Beer.  The person who ordered this liked it, but Figment did not (too strong and bitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fun Wheel* - Not really sure what is in it, but it was sweet and easy to drink.


Re the Fun Wheel drink: Nate from paging Mr. Morrow visited Disneyland back in May, not sure if it’s in fact true but he was speculating that you mix the colors together, sort of swirl them. Hence the name Fun Wheel. I thought that was fun so I’m accepting it, lol!


----------



## figment_jii

*April 2022, Continued
Galactic Grill
Key Lime Pie Slush* - with Glow Cube.  This was one of those drinks that looked pretty, but was kind of “meh”.  It was a bit too sweet and too tart at the same time and very sticky.  





*Pym Test Kitchen
Proton Punch* - Lemonade, Berry Purée, Cherry Flavor-filled Boba and Grenadine-filled Pipette.  This was a fun drink to drink.  Overall, it kind of reminded Figment of cherry lemonade.





*Elote Pretzel* - 5 oz Pretzel topped with Corn 3 ways, Cilantro Sprigs, Radish, Cotija and Flavored Crema.





*Pym Tasting Lab
Popping Particle Punch* - Non-alcoholic Carbonated Pineapple Hurricane with Grenadine and Flavor Bursts.  Figment could hear the drink popping as he drank it (think Pop Rocks).  Otherwise, the drink was okay, but not one of his favorites.





*Pyms Snack Molecules* - Mini Pretzels, Honey-roasted Peanuts and Popped Sorghum with Spring Flavors.





*Cafe Orleans
Chicken Gumbo* - Andouille Sausage, Tasso Ham, and Peppers with Rice.  Always yummy; Figment was glad to see this back on the mneu.





*Battered & Fried Monte Cristo Sandwich*- Sliced Turkey, Ham and Swiss with Season Preserves and Pommes Frites.  Figment likes this classic Disneyland dish.  It was crispy on the outside and not too oily.  





*Roasted Chicken* - Pomme Frites and Chicken Jus.  The chicken was still good, but the old-style pomme frites (thin) were better; the current (steak) fries were too thick.





*Shrimp & Grits* - Andouille Sausage, Corn-Pepper Relish and Wilted Greens.  





*Plaza Inn
Fried Chicken* - Three pieces of Chicken fried to a golden brown and seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices, served with Mashed Potatoes, Buttermilk Biscuit and a mixture of Vegetables.  One of Figment's favorite QS meals!





*Jolly Holiday
Jolly Holiday Combo - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  Yummy (as always).





Mine Cart Brownie - White Chocolate-dipped Dark Chocolate Brownie topped with Sugar Gems.  Cute to look at, but not really anything special.





Raspberry Rose Mickey Macaron - Raspberry-Rose Almond filling and fresh Raspberries.  Figment's favorite macaron!





Electric Parade Macaron - Yellow Macaron filled with Honey Buttercream and Lemon Curd, topped with Rainbow Sprinkles and Electrical Parade Drum Decoration.  A nice addition for MSEP!





Egg Bacon Croissant with Fruit - Flaky Croissant filled with Egg, Bacon, Cheese, and Hollandaise Sauce served with Fruit.  A good breakfast option, but it could stand to be warmer (it was room temperature).



*


----------



## figment_jii

*April 2022, Continued

Kat Saka’s Kettle
Chocolate Popcorn* - Chocolate + Popcorn = YUM!





*Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo
Batuuan Beef Pot Roast* - Beef Pot Roast, Cavatelli Pasta, Wilted Kale, Mushrooms.  This one of Figment's favorite items from Docking Bay (sadly, it's not the menu at the moment).





*Batuu-Bon* - Chocolate Cake, White Chocolate Mousse, Coffee Custard - Another long-time favorite!





*Ronto Roasters
Ronto Wrap* - Roasted Pork, Grilled Pork Sausage, Peppercorn Sauce, tangy Slaw, wrapped in Pita.  Figment likes this one (the breakfast version is also really good).





*Ronto-less Garden Wrap* - Plant-Based Sausage, Spicy Kimchi Slaw, Sweet Pickled Cucumber, Plant-Based Gochujang Spread, Wrapped in Pita.  This was not that spicy and surprisingly pretty good, but he still likes the regular and breakfast wraps better.





Two Dragons in Batuu





Fantasyland Popcorn - The colorful bits are fun and actually pretty good.





*Red Rose Tavern
Pineapple Night Light* - Fresh Pineapple Purée and Sprite® with Glow Cube.  This drink was okay, but the pineapple bits were not that finely pureed, so a lot of it ended up in the bottom of the cup (with the ice).  This was one of those drinks that sounded good in concept, but needed a bit more work on execution.





*Award Wiener
Uptown Chili Dog* - All-Beef Hot Dog topped with Home-style Chili, Pepper Jack Cheese and Corn Chips served on a Toasted Bun with Filmstrip Fries.  Figment was disappointed this time.  He normally likes this hot dog, but this time, there was very little chili (could barely taste it).





*Strawberry Shortcake Funnel Cake Fries* - Dusted with Cinnamon-Vanilla Sugar, topped with Strawberries and Whipped Topping, drizzled with Strawberry Sauce and garnished with Mint.  Yum!





*Oga’s Cantina
Tarkenian Night Flower* - Refreshing Blend of Gin, Elderflower Liqueur, with flavors of Ginger and Huckleberry, garnished with Sweet Hibiscus Flower.  Surprisingly good and not too sweet.





*Happabore Sampler* - a Selection of Cured Meats, Artisan Cheeses, Rations, Crackers.  It was an interesting selection, but it need more crackers (or stuff to eat the "rations" with).


----------



## Pluto468

Top to bottom: Happabore Sampler and Batuu bits from Oga's, World of Color dessert plate & drink, River Belle Terrace premium dining Loaded Bites and pulled pork sandwich, Pirate Paaaarfait from French market (This was so good!),  Quantam Pretzel and proton punch from Pym's.
​


----------



## Pluto468

Top to bottom: Mint Julep and beignet from Mint Julep Bar, Hyperdrive from Oga's, Egg sandwich & Mickey sugar cookie & cinnamon apple muffin from Jolly Holiday, American breakfast and Tangoroa toast from Tangoroa Terrace, 2 plates from Goofy's, Ever expanding Cinna-Pym toast from Pym's.


----------



## bluecruiser

Thanks for those pictures.

It would help this non-local (who only gets to DLR every other year) if you could post more about each picture - what restaurant/location it's from and what are the food items in the picture.


----------



## Pluto468

bluecruiser said:


> Thanks for those pictures.
> 
> It would help this non-local (who only gets to DLR every other year) if you could post more about each picture - what restaurant/location it's from and what are the food items in the picture.


I posted the pictures from my phone, I just have to figure out how to edit them to add descriptions


----------



## figment_jii

*This is HalloweenTime...and it was Hot! (September 2022)*
Figment and family returned to Disneyland to celebrate the start of HalloweenTime!  It’s a time for pumpkins and ghosts and cooling weather.  Unfortunately, no one told that to the weather and the start of HalloweenTime coincided with an intense heatwave!  Disneyland, while always fun, is not as much fun when it’s 100+F outside.  There is surprisingly little in the way of indoor air conditioned areas (aside from shops) or dining locations.  Portable fans and water bottles were everyone's best friends!  Still, Figment and his family managed to visit several different dining locations (sometimes just for a snack or drink) in between retreating back to the room to escape the heat (and humidity).

Figment and his family returned to Disneyland at the end of September for a shorter trip and it was, luckily, a lot better weather!  

*Plaza Inn*, Dinner
The Plaza Inn is one of the few CS places with some fully indoor (and air conditioned) seating.  

_Pot Roast_ - Slow-roasted served with Mashed Potatoes and Gravy, Buttermilk Biscuit, and seasonal Vegetables.  Good flavor and filling!





_Chopped Salad_ - Chicken on a bed of Greens, tossed with Cheddar, Bacon, Four-Bean Medley, and Pickled Onions, served with our signature Croutons.  The salad was pretty good and on a hot day, it was a welcome dinner!





_Fried Chicken_ - Three pieces of Chicken, fried to a golden brown, seasoned with distinctive Herbs and Spices, served with Mashed Potatoes and Gravy, Buttermilk Biscuit and seasonal Vegetables.  Figment’s family’s favorite dish at Plaza Inn.  Crispy outside, moist inside and lots of flavor!









*Refreshment Corner*, Dinner
A good choice for a post-firework dinner/midnight snack.
_Chili Cheese Dog Basket_ - Premium Hot Dog topped with All-Beef Chili topped with Shredded Cheese and served with a Small Bag of Chips.  Very messy, but yummy.









_Hearty Chili_ - All-Beef Chili served in a Sourdough Bread Bowl topped with Shredded Cheese.  Same chili as the hot dog, so Figment liked it!





*Galactic Grill*, Snack
_Blood Orange Slush_ - Blood Orange Slush with a swirl of Raspberry Sauce and a Glow Cube.  This one was very sweet…almost too sweet. 





_Blue Raspberry Slush_ - Blue Raspberry Slush served with a Light-Up Glow Cube.  This was sweet, but a little tart.  Figment liked this one better than the blood orange one.





*Ronto Roasters*, Breakfast
Figment and his family always enjoy having breakfast on Batuu.  This time, we sat overlooking the Falcon and got to watch as R2-D2 and a mechanic tried to “fix” the Falcon.

_Ronto Morning Wrap_ - Scrambled Eggs, Grilled Pork Sausage, Shredded Cheddar, Peppercorn Sauce, wrapped in Pita.  This is one of Figment's favorite breakfast items in the park.  Lots of flavor, but it can be kind of messy to eat









*Alien Pizza Planet*, Dinner
Not entirely air conditioned, but the back patio area is at least covered and somewhat cooler feeling.

_Astro Antipasto Salad_ - Crisp Lettuce with Pepperoni, Tomatoes, Mixed Olives, Pepperoncini, fresh Mozzarella, Roasted Red Pepper, Artichoke Hearts, and Roasted Onion, with Balsamic Vinaigrette and Shaved Parmesan Cheese.  This was a pretty hearty salad with lots of flavor.





_Centurion Shrimp Caesar Salad_ - Garlic Shrimp atop crisp Romaine Lettuce tossed in Caesar Dressing, with Croutons and Parmesan Cheese.  It was pretty good, well flavored and refreshing on a hot day.





_Vampire Alien Macaron_ - Vampire Alien Macaron Shell filled with Blackberry Buttercream and Lemon Curd.  Cute and yummy!





*French Market*, Lunch
French Market is a good choice for a meal and some people watching.  

_Slow-roasted Beef Signature Po’ Boy_ - Fried Onions and Creamy Horseradish Sauce served on a Rustic Roll with Au Jus and Seasoned Chips.  Good flavor, but kind of messy.





_Herb-roasted Chicken_ - Mashed Potatoes and Gravy, served with Chef's Choice of Vegetables.  The rub seemed a little different than previous times (a bit spicier), but still tasty (and very filling).





_Jambalaya_ - Creole-style Seafood, Chicken and Andouille Sausage Stew over Rice.  Another one of Figment’s long-time favorites!





*Red Rose Tavern*, Snack
_Grave Stuff_ - Traditional Grey Stuff topped with Chocolate Tombstone and Halloween Sprinkles.  This tasted just like the normal grey stuff, but in a cute Halloween presentation.





_Classic Poutine_ - Slow-cooked beef, gravy, cheese curds, and spiced, pickled red onions on waffle fries.  Figment was sad to see this is no longer being offered, but it was really yummy!


----------



## bluecruiser

figment_jii said:


> _Chili Cheese Dog Basket_ - Premium Hot Dog topped with All-Beef Chili topped with Shredded Cheese and served with a Small Bag of Chips.  Very messy, but yummy.
> 
> _Hearty Chili_ - All-Beef Chili served in a Sourdough Bread Bowl topped with Shredded Cheese.  Same chili as the hot dog, so Figment liked it!


Pardon me, I've never heard the term before ... does "All-Beef Chili" mean it doesn't have any beans? I'm not a fan of beans so this sounds great to me.


----------



## figment_jii

bluecruiser said:


> Pardon me, I've never heard the term before ... does "All-Beef Chili" mean it doesn't have any beans? I'm not a fan of beans so this sounds great to me.


Correct!  The "All-Beef Chili" did not have beans, which was a bonus for my family.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Question: the Plaza Inn meal descriptions say they come with a biscuit, but in the photos I see breadsticks. Do the meals usually come with biscuits and they were out or is this what they call a “biscuit”?


----------



## figment_jii

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Question: the Plaza Inn meal descriptions say they come with a biscuit, but in the photos I see breadsticks. Do the meals usually come with biscuits and they were out or is this what they call a “biscuit”?


It normally comes with a biscuit, but we are not a fan of those so we ask for breadsticks instead.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

figment_jii said:


> It normally comes with a biscuit, but we are not a fan of those so we ask for breadsticks instead.


Ahhhh that makes sense, thank you!


----------



## figment_jii

*This is HalloweenTime...and it was Hot! (September 2022)*, Continued

*Jolly Holiday*, Snack
Figment’s favorite place for a post-fireworks snack!

_Pumpkin Cheesecake_ - Classic Pumpkin Cheesecake decorated with a Chocolate Spider Web and Spiced Chantilly.  Still very good!  This is one of Figment’s favorite HalloweenTime treats.





_Mickey Mummy Macaron_ - Mummy Mickey Macaron Shell with a Cookies and Crème filling.  Very sweet, but yummy.





_Raspberry Rose Mickey Macaron_ - with Raspberry-Rose Almond filling and fresh Raspberries.  Another one of Figment’s long-time favorite snacks.





_Jolly Holiday Combo_ - Toasted Cheese Sandwich with Tomato Basil Soup.  One of Figment’s favorite late-night (i.e., cooler temperature) meals.









*Marucie’s Treats*, Snack
This cart has been part of Fantasy Faire for a very long time, but Figment keeps forgetting about it!  He made a point of wandering over there to try the slushy and donuts.

_Boysen Apple Freeze_ & _Maurice's Pieces_ - Donut Holes tossed in Chocolate Sugar.  The Boysen Apple Freeze was very sweet; Figment would have like it more if it was a little tarter (i.e., more of the Boysen syrup).  The Maurice’s Pieces were little donut holes (good flavor, but nothing really special).





_Boysen Apple Freeze_ & _Churro Gear_ - Donut tossed in Cinnamon Sugar.  The “gear” came in two shapes - a standard/plain donut shape and one that was “gear” like.  It was a pretty standard tasting donut.





*Gibson Girl*, Snack
Every trip to Disneyland needs ice cream sundaes!

_Rocky Road Halloween Sundae_ - Rocky Road Waffle Bowl, Rocky Road Ice Cream, Marshmallow Cream, Hot Fudge and Whipped Cream, topped with Sprinkles.  Figment really liked the sundae…the waffle bowl was especially yummy!





*Hungry Bear*, Snack
_Watermelon Lemonade Freeze_ - In sharp contrast to the other slushies, this one was sour!  In hindsight, Figment thinks this one needed the whipped cream to cut the sourness.





*Cafe Orleans*, Lunch
Cafe Orleans is one of our favorite spots and while some of usual favorite items weren't on the menu, we couldn't skip Cafe Orleans.  In hindsight, outdoor eating in 100+ weather, even with shade was not a great idea.  It was hot and we didn't drink nearly enough cold water to counter the effects of the heat.

_Mint Julep_ - a refreshing drink.





_Chicken Gumbo_ - Andouille Sausage, Tasso Ham, and Peppers with Rice.  Figment still likes this gumbo a lot and wishes they had a full meal sized portion.





_Steak Frites_ - Flat Iron Steak, Pommes Frites, Remoulade and Salsa Verde.  The steak had good flavor.





_Roasted Chicken_ - Pommes Frites and Chicken Jus.  Alas, the chicken was just okay, but not really memorable.  Figment substituted the normal sides for the pommes frites, but the normal sides (mashed potatoes and market vegetables) might have helped give the dish a bit of needed moisture.  





_Halloween Crème Brûlée_ - Crème Brûlée, Cookies and Cream Streusel, Candy Worm and Oogie Shortbread Cookie.  Figment liked the way this dessert looked…very fitting for NOS during HalloweenTime.  It had good flavor, but Figment still likes beignets better.





*Docking Bay7 Food and Cargo*, Dinner
Another one of Figment’s family’s favorite places of a CS meal.  We like to sit outside and watch the people visiting Batuu.  

_Cold Brew Black Caf_ - Cold Brew Coffee topped with Sweet Cream Cheese and Chocolate Puffs and  _Cold Brew Black Caf with Taro Topper_ - Nitro Cold Brew topped with a Sweet Taro Cream - Both of these drinks were pretty good.  The Taro one was not as sweet as the Black Caf.





_Ishi Tib-style Pasta with Braised Beef Bantha_ - Beef Pot Roast with Coconut Curry Sauce, Pasta, and Mixed Vegetables.  The curry had a slight bite, but good flavor.  Figment hopes this will stay on the menu!









_Gungan Broth Noodles_ - Roasted Pork, Angel Hair Pasta, Bok Choy, Mushrooms, Yuzu-Tomato Compote, Pesto-Tonkotsu Broth.  Another LIfe Day offering that returned.  Figment really likes this ramen-like dish.









_Vintian Mineral Mousse_ - Banana Brûlée-centered Dark Chocolate Mousse, Strawberry Mousse, Vanilla Chantilly, Chocolate Crumble, Cherry Garnish.  Figment really liked this dessert - especially the chocolate mousse dome.





*Kat Saka’s Kettle*, Lunch
_Char Siu Chicken Drumsticks_ - Char Siu-glazed Chicken Drumsticks.  This was something new!  The drumsticks were pretty big and really yummy.  The glaze was slightly salty, a little sweet, and very sticky.  Yum!


----------



## figment_jii

*This is HalloweenTime...and it was Hot! (September 2022)*, Continued
*Tiki Juice Bar*, Snack
Dole Whip Float + Fireworks = Awesome End to a Day!
_Dole Whip Float_ - DOLE® Pineapple Juice topped with DOLE Whip® Pineapple Soft Serve









*Mint Julep Bar*, Snack
_Mickey-shaped Beignets_ - topped with Powdered Sugar.  Everything tastes better Mickey-shaped.









_Hibiscus Mint Julep_ - A refreshing blend of Hibiscus and Mint with a hint of Lime.  Figment really liked this mint julep.  It was a little sweeter than the normal mint julep, but quite refreshing.





*Bengal Barbecue*, Snack
_Jungle Julep_ - Refreshing Slush of Pineapple, Orange, Grape and Lemon Juices.  Another good option on a hot day!





_Pork Belly Skewer_ - Grilled Pork Belly with Hoisin Sauce, Pickled Carrots and Daikon topped with Cilantro and _Safari Skewer_ - Bacon-wrapped Asparagus.  This time the pork belly was good (fatty, but not too fatty) and the asparagus was tender.





*Carnation Cafe*, Lunch
_Fried Pickles_ - Hand-battered Panko Fried Dill Pickles with House Sauce.  One of Figment’s favorite appetizers!









_Baked Potato Soup_ - Topped with Fried Potato, Bacon, Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Sour Cream, and Chives.  This soup is very rich and filling.  





_Walt's Chili_ - Hearty Chili topped with Cheese, Sour Cream, Chives, and a Corn Bread Garnish.  Figment hasn’t had this one in a while, but it remains a favorite.





_Roasted Turkey Club Sandwich_ - Freshly-sliced Turkey, Applewood-smoked Bacon, Vine-ripened Tomatoes, Monterey Jack, Lettuce, Avocado, Mayonnaise and Lemon Aïoli on Toasted Sourdough, served with fresh Fruit.  This was a pretty standard club sandwich…it was okay, but not really memorable.





_Parmesan Toasted Patty Melt_ - Angus Chuck Patty, Monterey Jack, Grilled Onions and House Sauce on Toasted Parmesan Sourdough Bread served with fresh Fruit.  It was big, but good.  It reminded Figment of a hamburger, but on slices of bread instead of a bun.









_Braised Short Rib_ - with seasoned Fries and Seasonal Vegetables.  Good flavor and very filling.





*Clarabelle's Hand-Scooped Ice Cream*, Snack
_Maleficent Mickey Ear Hat Bowl with Chocolate Brownie Sundae_ - Fudge Brownie, Rocky Road Ice Cream, Hot Fudge and a Hard Chocolate Shell, served in a Chocolate-dipped Waffle Cup and topped with White Chocolate Chips.  Another yummy sundae!  Similar to the one at Gibson Girl, but with a brownie.





_Strawberry Sundae_ - Scoops of Strawberry Ice Cream served in a Waffle Cup topped with Strawberry Sauce, Whipped Cream and a Cherry. Figment always likes this sundae.





_Cereal Sundae_ - Vanilla and Strawberry Ice Cream, Berry Compote, Mixed Cereal and Whipped Cream, served in a Waffle Cup and topped with Fruity Cereal.  This sundae was good, but the cereal was a bit odd.  Ultimately, Figment likes the Oswald Sundae better.





*Pym’s Test Kitchen*, Snack
_Experiment 027: Butter Pecan Cold Brew_ - Butter Pecan-flavored Cold Brew topped with Candied Pecans.  Alas, Figment had high hopes for this one, but it didn’t really work for him.  It was too sweet for the family member that likes straight black coffee, but not sweet enough for the one that likes Starbucks’ cold brew.





*Award Wieners*, Lunch
_Bacon Street Dog_ - All-Beef Hot Dog dipped in a House-made Roasted Red Pepper Ketchup topped with Grilled Onions, Bell Peppers and crispy Bacon Crumbles served on a Toasted Bun with Filmstrip Fries.  Figment likes to have a hot dog before getting an ice cream sundae at Clarabelle’s.  This one has bacon on it - yum!





_Oogie Boogie Funnel Cake Fries_ - Dusted with Crushed Chocolate Crème-filled Cookies and topped with Whipped Cream, Cookie Pieces, Gummy Candies and Chocolate Candies.  Funnel cake fries are fun to eat!  These were sweet, kind of messy, and very green.





*Smokejumpers Grill*, Snack
_Cranberry-Grape Punch_ - Cranberry and Grape Juices, Ginger Ale, Blackberry Syrup, Blackberry Puree and Orange flavor-filled Boba.  This drink didn’t really work for Figment.  It had a weird texture and odd flavor.





*Troubadour Tavern*, Snack
_Pride Rock Punch_ - Gold Peak® Tea, Pineapple, Mango, Tamarind and Orange Juice over Ice.  This was one of Figment’s favorite new drinks he tried this HalloweenTime.  
_Hakuna Matata Sweets_ - Coconut Macaroon, Pineapple Orange Thumbprint and Butter Chocolate Chunk Cookie topped with Cacao Nibs, with a White Chocolate Animal Print Decor.  This cookie set was pretty good.  Figment especially liked the thumbprint cookie and the chocolate one.





_Coconut Macaroon_





_Butter Chocolate Chunk Cookie topped with Cacao Nibs_





*Grand Californian*, Snack
_Mickey Zombie Cookie_ - The cookie was pretty good; very similar to the one at the Holidays.





_Jack Skellington Cookie_





*Ballast Point*, Lunch
This was a new place for Figment and his family.  He had high hopes for this restaurant, but it was just okay.  The food wasn’t very memorable.  With all the other places to eat in the Disneyland Resort, Figment’s family isn’t likely to go back to Ballast Point in the near future.

_Menu_





_Caesar Salad with Grilled Chicken Breast_ - crisp Romaine Hearts, Roasted Garlic Focaccia Croutons, Parmesan Crisps, Caesar Dressing.  The salad was just okay, but nothing special.





_Island Crunch Salad with Grilled Chicken_ - Pineapple, Cashews, Lettuce Bok Choy, Shredded Carrots, Beansprouts, Sesame Ginger Soy Vinaigrette.  There was a lot of pineapple, but the other ingredients were kind of blah (and a bit tough).  He wouldn’t get this salad again.





_Ahi Poke_ - Hawaiian marinated Ahi Tuna, Avocado, Ginger Vinaigrette, Sriracha Aïoli, Onions, Kelp, Macadamia Nuts, Wonton Chips.  This was probably the best of the dishes Figment’s family tried.  The flavor was pretty good, but didn’t really permeate all of the fish.


----------



## bluecruiser

figment_jii said:


> *Carnation Cafe*, Lunch
> _Fried Pickles_ - Hand-battered Panko Fried Dill Pickles with House Sauce.  One of Figment’s favorite appetizers!


What does the House sauce taste like? And is it spicy?


----------



## figment_jii

bluecruiser said:


> What does the House sauce taste like? And is it spicy?


It's kind of like a ranch dressing with a tiny amount of Sriracha (or other hot) sauce.  It's not spicy despite the hot sauce...I think the hot sauce is more for color and, perhaps, a slight tang.

The Parks Blog posted a recipe for it (while the taste to me is slightly different than the one the recipe produces, it's close enough that you'll get the idea).
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-cafe-at-disneyland-park-need-we-say-more/


----------

